# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Empire 7: Into the Depths IC Thread

## Moriko

*Links to other Empire!7 Threads:*

Recruitment Thread
Waters of the World
Rules Thread

Dice Rolling Thread

Out-of-Character Thread
Tables
Organization Tables


*The Team*
GMs: Moriko and LapisCattis
Organization sub-GM: Rolepgeek
Rules Monkey sub-GM: Minescratcher
Chaos sub-GM: PotatoPriest
Rebel sub-GM: GaiusHermicus 
*Spoiler: Community Guideline*
Show

This is a community world-building game, where all players take part in developing, shaping, and interacting with the world. To recognize that we are all different people with different interests and limits, there are some community guidelines that are going to be enforced.

Though it is also already against the GitP's forum rules, we want to reiterate that descriptions of sexual violence, whether graphic or implied, are completely unacceptable in this space, no matter what type of characters are involved or how frequently sexual violence may or may not have occurred historically or otherwise. If there is no consent involved, it cannot happen in any of Empire!'s public spheres. If any players are interested in a storyline involving such activities between their own characters, they are free to do so _in private_.

Returning players may have noticed that the Assassination action now requires the explicit consent of the player whose character you want to assassinate when targeting rulers. By a similar token, substances and methods that alter mood, thought patterns, or memory may not be applied to characters without the consent of their player or the use of a Special Action that alters who has narrative control over said character (e.g. Incite Betrayal). While some story beats may make more sense for a character to have ingested something unknowingly or be affected by the use of drugs while imprisoned, it is important to discuss this with their player ahead of time to avoid damaging the sanctity of narrative control over one's characters.
If you are interested in writing fluff that you think may be questionable or disturbing to other players (such as detailed torture, common phobias/triggers, or exceptionally realistic prejudice), you may reach out to a GM or to other players to gauge comfort level. If in doubt, containing the fluff in spoilers and accompanying it with a content warning will usually be sufficient. Likewise, if you feel like another player's fluff crosses a line for you, please feel free to reach out to them and copy the GMs on any communications there, so they can adjust their fluff or - more likely - know to spoiler any similar fluff in the future.

While violence is inevitable and expected in a game where war is an expected and even profitable venture - this is still a game, and while a certain amount of tragic or horrific elements are to be expected, we request that players at least allow for plausible deniability in public fluff descriptions of atrocities, especially when interacting with another player's creation. Mass displacement of an entire people, for instance, has horrific and catastrophic impacts, and if you want to go into detail about these impacts, please see the above paragraph for how to handle it.


*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

All players are expected to follow the example layout for actions provided below (or something similar that covers all the same points) Thank you.

*Spoiler: Example Round Template*
Show


This is an example of a player's round post. While players are not beholden to follow this template exactly, some elements are strongly preferred by the GMs to assist in tracking and easing the effort and speed required for round openers. Asterisked elements are either required for tracking and round openers or make such a significant difference in the effort involved that you will inevitably be asked to include this information. Links to rolled actions are always heavily encouraged, and if all actions are rolled in the same post, a single link to that post is acceptable.

Kingdom of Seven Stars
Ruler: The Exalted Moon

Ruler Stats Round 1:*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 2
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 3
Keeping ruler stats in this order makes updating and tracking ruler attribute scores significantly easier for the GM team

Actions:

1. Diplomacy - Host an event - The Conference of Stars
Sub-action 1: Trade a technology to The Merchant Guild

2. Economy - Buyout trade post 1 of Kelp in Region 19* - Roll result and link
Actions involving trade posts must include the region number and which trade post you are interacting with at minimum. If this information is not included, the GM team will have to contact you directly for clarification or make the choice for you.

3. Economy - Explore north of Region 10;- Roll result and link

4. Military - Raise 1 unit

5. Intrigue - Secret Action* (sent to the GMs)
If you are taking a secret action, it must be noted in the action text

Ruler increases by Economy - 1 for Round 2

Non-Actions:
The Exalted Moon sends a gift of delicacies to their ally, the Merchant Guild

Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 3
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 3

There is no requirement or required minimum for flavor text (or 'fluff') to describe how your country performs actions, or what non-action events are occurring, but players are encouraged to have fun and develop their realms however much they prefer.



*Round Schedule:*

The round will close in two weeks on Sunday at 3pm UTC+1 (10am EST) and the next round will open that same Sunday later in the day. Each round will follow that same two week schedule,  and each round represents 3 years of in-game time.

Round One: Begin!
Years 1 - 3
After uncountable years the oceans have begun to heal, water ways blocked by toxicity and rubble cleared for exploration. Connections thought lost re-established and ready to look outwards.  Crustaceans and Cephalopods swim beyond the borders of their safe havens looking for new lands, treasure, friends and foes. Though some areas are still too dangerous to traverse, the rejuvenation of the world brings hope for new opportunities and new connections.

*Spoiler: Maps*
Show

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show






*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show






*Spoiler: Polar*
Show

----------


## Silent_Interim

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir

Round 1

Ruler: Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise

Ruler Stats Round 1:
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*
*Faith:* Convert *HS1 in region 2* (Indah's Rise, Senja Bersinar) with assist. Distance penalty 0, 26>1>2. (Success, roll)
_Preaching is all about winning hearts and minds. The Reef must grow; whatever you must say to make it grow, that is your truth. The wretched truth that underpins life in the Lambent Syndicate is that you cannot take it with you, and your legacy may outlive you but it cannot carry you with it. Perhaps there is an appeal, then, for the ruthless and power-hungry sirens of Senja Bersinar, in a way to live long past the limitations of their mortal coils.
Emboldened by the promise of official support from the Syndicate, efforts at proselytization are underway quickly._*Faith:* Convert *HS1 in region 7* (The Radiant Temple, The Lighthouse) with assist. Distance penalty 0, 26>19>7. (Success, roll)
_When contacts within the Lambent Syndicate first suggested that the Chorus might look to the Lighthouse for waters to spread the Crimson Chant, the reaction was dubious. But though the followers of the Radiance are zealous, they are also shockingly malleable. Although some in the Chorus might not be wholly comfortable with the allegation that the Radiance is some kind of divine manifestation of the Choir and the mind of the Reef, ultimately, that discomfort pales in the light of new converts._*Faith:* Convert *HS1 in region 31* (Sunken Temple, The Protected Strata) with assist. Distance penalty -1, 26>27>r>31. (Success, roll)
_In the Protected Strata, the value of co-operation is deeply understood. The Choir holds little promise for its fellow reefs, but the promise of aid carries both ways- even for those who cannot achieve blessed communion with the Reef in Red, it has bounties to share._*Faith:* Convert *HS1 in region 21* (Grinmaw's Auditorium, The Abyss) with assist. Distance penalty -1, 26>24>22>21. (Failure, roll)
_Meanwhile, while the Choir holds no draw to the coral population of the Unity, the Reef in Red is a natural object for their reverence. Ancient and full of the knowledge of thousands of choristers, it seems natural that the Reef should assert itself as an object of worship among those who revere wisdom.

It proves, though, a harder sell than anticipated. It is understandable, perhaps, that the Unity would distrust claims of a distant and foreign wise one, with elders so close by whose wisdom was a known factor. But blood lingers, and it is assured that the Chorus will return._*Intrigue 5:* Acquire Spy: Alinus Ernost VIII. (Score 8, roll)
_Looking at the life of Alinus Ernost VIII from start to finish, one would hardly have guessed from her beginnings that she would end up a spy.

Alinus got her start in politics, serving as Speaker Jurioe the Humble, an ill-fitting moniker given her tendency to showboating and flashy displays in the Choral Parliament. Through an ever-escalating campaign of verbal abuse, shaming, and occasional violence, Jurioe the Humble gradually alienated every single ally she had in the political sphere, burning out in a glorious debacle that culminated with three simultaneous sex scandals, allegations of bribery and corruption (all true), and the Speaker herself turning up drug-addled and violently bellicose to a meeting of the Choral Parliament. Her downfall was swift, and Jurioe the Humble once again became Alinus Ernost, alone, unloved, and left for dead by her former acquaintances.

And then- then there was an offer. A chorister with a similarly temperamental disposition and a set of skills much in demand by the Living-Speaker's new Parliament. Not seeing any other prospects, and maddened by the prospect of living in infamy under all but lock and key, Alinus accepted. She entered the Vicarian Chambers, and emerged with a ghost in her head.

The thing that makes the Vicari useful is the same as that which makes them dangerous. Temperament builds on temperament, and after generation on generation, the subjects can become almost caricatures of themselves and the Choristers they fuse with, amplifying their strongest personality traits. So it went for Alinus Ernost VIII. Already licentious, self-aggrandizing, and violent, she became even more so when the process was complete. Perhaps even more frighteningly, she married those traits with a newly-visible ruthless streak, a penchant for many of the particulars of spycraft, and a willingness to kill for her god. But worst of all? She learned to restrain herself until the time was right.

"Ernost VIII" rapidly became a boogeyman in the worlds of organized crime within Bloodhome. She could be anywhere. If the rumours were to be believed, she could be anyone. And if she found you, the Reef help you, because nothing else would. More than a few bodies belonging to crime lords and dissidents have been delivered to the Reef in Red, punctured efficiently to kill with the minimum loss of blood. More than a few of those were figures controversial in the Living-Speaker's election. Now that she is useful to the Chorus, a great deal more effort is made to clean up after the messes that Alinus makes... and almost as much goes to sating her unsavoury appetites._

*Ruler stats increase:* +2 Faith

*Non-Actions:*
Resist all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in regions with clerical support.Submit architectural techniques to the Abyssal Stewards for their Coraline Compendium.
*Spoiler: Architecture in Bloodhome: A Primer*
Show

Two major modern architectural styles dominate the world of construction in Bloodhome, sometimes existing in a glorious harmony that elevates both, but more often clashing and fighting in a battle for the very soul of the city. Complicating the matter is the not insignificant detail that both claim religious justification for their style, and that the Choir, the Reef, and the Choral Parliament all seem to have no interest in providing a definitive answer to who is right. Fortunately, while building is of course vital, the egos of architects are not, so while rivalry between architects of the schools is often vicious, it is generally contained.

Both schools employ coral as the most common structural element in buildings, as the Chorus experience with tending to the Reef in Red has given them a great deal of experience in manipulation of the growth processes of corals. Two major methods of construction exist, the plate method and the whole-cloth method. These operate on the same basic principle, using a coral framework to provide structural integrity and support, but the major difference lies in the means of manufacturing, though the same strains are often used.

Whole-cloth construction coral is typically grown from a few small samples into a whole building, generally over a period of months but sometimes lasting for years for larger buildings. A small colony of coral is emplaced into the ground to act as a foundation, then fed a mixture of nutritional slurries and hormones to encourage rapid reproduction and growth. This growth is then guided through a combination of careful pruning and scaffolding pieces coated with chemical agents to discourage the coral from trying to grow through them. When construction in an area is complete, a different hormonal cocktail is introduced, causing the coral to harden its bonds while also encouraging a hibernatory state.

Once the framework of the building is complete, and the coral reef is fully induced into its hardened, hibernating state, the final touches are added. In the main, this consists of the application of spackle-like substances to fill in any holes left by the growth of the coral frame to ensure privacy and control over current flows within the building. These are typically applied in a fine layer over the whole of the frame, though different styles vary on the details of this. 

Plate coral buildings are often much faster to produce, but this is in large part because the time-cost has been paid up front. Using a mould similar to the scaffolds used to control whole-cloth constructions, coated on its interior with chemicals that incline the coral to expand in other directions, plates of coral can be pre-fabricated and induced to dormancy, to be re-activated in place and then encouraged to merge into the desired shape on-site. This is vastly more expensive and significantly more technical, requiring transportation for the plates and detailed work to ensure that the individual plate-colonies accept the merging process, but the result is a massively shortened production time that doesnt compromise on structural integrity.

While Choral architecture techniques are in some ways impressive, they have some sharp limitations as well. As sophisticated as their control over the corals they use for growth is, they have limited expertise in broader construction techniques. Additionally, their buildings are frequently highly expensive to maintain, as any kind of damage to the underlying coral structure necessitates either scrapping of the building or re-activation of the hibernating coral, either way representing a significant investment of time, resources, and expertise. There are also limits on the size of buildings manufactured this way, as past a certain scale the corals become increasingly difficult to manage and costs of labour increase wildly as a result.

The first of the major schools of architecture in Bloodhome is the Devotional, a style dedicated to assisting reverence of the Reef by minimizing distraction. The theory goes that one should be spending ones life in preparation for what follows, membership of the Choir; architecture should serve this need by being plain, by being utilitarian, and above all, by keeping construction cheap. This makes it a favourite of short-sighted administrators and landlords- and a minor terror for tenants. Many newer government buildings are built in this style, as well as most of the cheaper housing of Bloodhome. 

It can be difficult to distinguish between a building built in the Devotional style and mere dull lack of imagination in a design; this is, of course, intentional. The Devotional style favours low, squat buildings, lack of colouration and ornamentation (though many residents fight back against this with their own decorations and splashes of colour), and a fierce insistence on pragmatism.

The other major architectural style of Bloodhome is that of the Reverentialists, who believe that the role of architecture is to exalt and enrich. Where Devotional structures squat, Reverential ones swoop; where Devotional lines are sharp and angular, the Reverential favours curves and sweeps. Rather than seeking to guide the mind to undistracted contemplation of the Choir, Reverential architecture looks to the Reef in Red itself to inspire structures that remind one of its awe. As such, embellishments that resemble the razor edges of the Reef are common.

Less numerous and more isolated than either of those movements, a significant portion of the architectural community in Bloodhome favours independence and auteurism over the accepted architectural doctrines of the world. By definition rejecting association, these designers come in an endless variety of styles, and as more voices are heard, the Chorus enjoys a number of buildings in a variety of new and fresh styles, foreign and local.


*News & Rumours:*
None among the Chorus can complain about the Living-Speakers aggressive policies of proselytization, provably productive as they have been in expanding the reach of the Crimson Chant. But many more conservative voters are wary of the ties developed to the sinister and luminous Lambent Syndicate, not only because they fear the Chorus being dragged down by such an association, but also because they question what the already notorious syndicate have gained from allowing the Chorus to establish a finhold there. 
Rumours of ties to organized crime dogged the Living-Speakers election, and even in a society like the Chorus, a relatively free and open democratic affair, there is room for backroom dealings. What deal was struck to allow for such openness from the Syndicate, and a guarantee of protection from any who would threaten the Chorus? None can say, but in time, perhaps all might become clear.
*Notable Legislation*_Chorus' Will of Freedom to Artificial Joy:_ This controversial proposal legalizing a variety of recreational chemical substances was PASSED by a narrow majority and pledged into memory at the Reef in Red.


Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 5

*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Faith 5, Intrigue 5
_Special Actions Used:_

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
26

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
26.1  Blood Pearls

*Mercantile Support*
None

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 3

*Clerical Support*
2, 26, 31

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


26 - Historicity

----------


## Tychris1

The Lighthouse

Ruler: The Vessel
D: 5
M: 4
E: 2
F: 3
I: 2

Actions:
1) Diplomacy Special 5: Establish Cultural Exchange with Lambent Syndicate

2) Raise Unit
3) Raise Unit
4) Raise Unit
5) Raise Unit

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Military

Non-Actions: Support Conversion in HS1 Radiant Temple

New Ruler Next Round
Stats
D: 3
M: 7
E: 4
F: 5
I: 2

----------


## Gengy

Round 1
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[The Sublime One, Alto]*
Actions:
*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_The Sublime One sees the need to call upon the various nuven of Ezcorher to raise many Squalls.  The waters of the world gather... and Ezcorher must be protected._*[Military 5]* Anoint a General, Profundus Korasoon (Roll: 10)
Tactical Doctrine: _Aim For the Storm's Center_ (Approved)
-6 to Enemy Leader Loss and -20% Enemy Casualties_The Sublime One anoints the Profundus Korasoon as the leader of this new force of Squalls, so that the elder may provide his wisdom to the waves._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Profundus Korasoon continues to train more Squalls.  The Sublime One and those of the Joontar think it is more of the same order as before, and see no issue with it._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_The Sublime One wonders why there are suddenly so many Squalls when before there were few.  Profundus Korasson has raised too many and they are now an entire Typhoon... but the Sublime One notices too late._*[Diplomacy]* Attend Event
Trade _Supernatic Propagation_ for _Trophic Deconvolution_ (Cyphiri), _Megafaunal Tailoring_ (Sakura-Jin), _Photospore Signalling_ (Kalan), _Composite Grafting_ (Costa Sereia), and _Graduated Symbiosis_ (Lux-Glossian)
Gift _Supernatic Propagation_ to all other Event goers_Gotezhar no nothing of 'merchants' or 'trade', yet an entire family of Workers follow their cloud out of Ezcorher and find themselves in whole new waters, where many peoples speak of strange and unusual methods.  The Workers are pleased to show off their Supernatic Propagation in exchange for techniques they can take back to their nuven and all of the Gotezhar.  Having no understanding of how these exchanges work, the Workers pass out Propagation to everyone in attendance._

Non-Actions:
Change RulersReplace Profundus Korasson with Squall Essensio (Mil 10)Provide Support on COS buyout of TP#2 138

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


Military take-over!  After years of preparing, Profundus Korasoon accuses The Sublime One, Alto, of being too soft and allowing clouds to leave Ezcorher - a horrible crime!  Profundus Korasoon levels the might of the newly formed military and overthrows the Sublime One's forces!  The Typhoon rages, and Alto cannot weather the Storm.  Korasoon rules both the Joontar and Ezcorher, and eyes clouds in the horizon...Profundus Korasoon's second-in-command, Squall Essensio, takes over as military leader (Mil 10) when Korasoon steps in to leadership of all of Ezcorher.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*The Sublime One, Alto*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
2
5
2
3
2

End of round 1
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!
Profundus Korasoon
D: 5
M: 5
E: 4
F: 2
I: 2

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Mil

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Round 1
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2_


Rolls
Rolls 2

*Actions:*
*[Military] Recruit unit*
_The Lojanese Expeditionary Force is established where previously only an internal peacekeeping force has existed. Citizens of certain ages, determined proportionally to their species' lifespans, are subject to conscription. However, there is little equipment as well as few officers, who are appointed from the ranks of aristocracy, thus only a small fraction of the population can be mobilized. Landed nobles are put under the obligation to recruit and equip their own battalions to serve the Republic, in exchange for continuing to enjoy vast privileges in this period of the government's consolidation of power._*[Economy] Buy out TP 9.2* support self: 2d6+6 *success*
_boekuo, foe shokh shrob
foe klau'ead puurarth kle'aa
blithalth hoar oemk gob
shokh rithd oewuo fau'ea dre'aa

Spoiler: Translation
Show

Today, the seas sleep
The great corals grow
Treasures far and deep
Seize lest away they blow


The Plo'uogoar summons the Prime Minister, a highly rare event, to warn the Lojanese that competition will increase through other civilizations trying to carve out their piece of the world. Truthfully, the Lojanese government had limited power in the past, struggling to convince large parts of the populace that something like the Lojanese Republic even existed, but that has changed as news of foreigners have reached both the most powerful of aristocrats and the lowliest of peasants. The Lojanese do not necessarily regard foreigners with fear, rather with caution, thinking many of the foreigners' customs to be too bizarre to allow them in Lojan. Consequently, more are willing to help fill the Lojanese treasury._*[Economy] Buy out some DOMs TP 17.2* 2d6+4 *success* (regardless of assistance)
_"No, this will not do at all!" Gloent Noerjang angrily leaves the gold-plated infusion box, currently suffused with a deep brown liquid. "Where did you even get kelp that tastes so badly, Shoerzhang? Is this land grass or something, huh? I swear, if you presented this to a guest, I would have cane you!" A while of silence passes, and when the servant feels that the capricious merchant has calmed down enough, he breaks the silence. "My lord... Lojan... all of Lojan suffers from an undersupply of infusion herbs. The order you made last week could not be fulfilled." Gloent slowly turns around and looks over Shoerzhang and the rest of the household gathered in the infusion room with a hint of madness, or rather, caffeine withdrawal, in his eye. "These following will stay here: Shoerzhang, Nau'eak, Guudal. That was an or..." Gloent stops mid-sentence as he notices Nau'eak standing on the far side of the room, nonchalantly chewing on a blue jelly. He silently ambles toward the girl, not sure whether he would punish her for not listening, or ask what the strange candy was. Nau'eak made the decision for him. "Oh, these, Mr. Noerjang. They're popular with the girls now, didn't you know? They're from the foreigners, from the Forest of ...uh 'Astral Yearning', whatever that is." Replacement for kelp infusions found and money sense tingling, Gloent's expression changes to a devilish grin._*[Diplomacy] Sway Merchants in region 6* 2d6+5  + 1 with CCA Seek Aid / Chelonian Accompaniment *success*
_With room for political maneuvering being significantly limited by customs and old aristocratic families in Lojan, Shoeng Thnoet is very eager to expand her authority elsewhere, where restrictions to the Prime Minister's powers might not apply. These days, it is almost as if the only words she lets past her lips are "historical Lojanese trade networks". Naturally, her aims are pure, and she wishes for everyone's shared prosperity under a Lojanese framework._*[Diplomacy] Increase reputation with DNA* 2d6+5 *success*
_The organizations seem to be more trustworthy to many Lojanese than foreign powers, given their long history of operation, and so it is unsurprising that diplomatic contact is established._

Non-Actions:
Accept [Offer] Chelonian Accompaniment - apply to action 4 after roll
Attend Ivor's event

News and Rumors:

*Spoiler: Lojanese Language/Lojanoal Rairnpwoj*
Show


Lojanese is an old language that had been falling into disuse after the Cataclysm and the subsequent reduction in Lojanese population and immigration from elsewhere. However, it has undergone a revival as the Plo'uogoar naturally speaks classical Lojanese as it did with its creators.

The Lojanese names and other writing that will appear in my posts are merely the romanization of Lojanese using somewhat English pronunciations of the letters, and not written Lojanese proper. If any names seem awkward, blame the transliteration.  :Small Tongue:  
The IPA pronunciation of the romanization of Lojanese is as follows:

A quote (*'*) is used to delimit the transcriptions of separate vowels where unclear, but it may be omitted for a "broader" transcription
b: [b]
d: [d]
th: [ð] or [θ]
f: [f]
g: [g]
h: [h]
y: [j]
k: [k]
l: [l]
m: [m]
n: [n]
ng: [ŋ]
p: [p]
r: [r]
s: [s]
sh: [ʃ]
t: [t]
v: [v]
w: [w]
z: [z]
zh: [ʒ]
j: [ʤ]
ch: [ʧ]
aa: [a]
a: [ɑ]
oa: [ɒ]
ae: [æ]
air: [ɛ]
i: [ɪ]
ea: [i]
o: [o]
au: [ɔ]
uu: [ʊ]
ue: [u]
u: [ʌ]
e: [e]
-: [ə] possibly, not decided on it yet
kh: [x]
q: [ʔ]
oe: [ɜ]
ao: [aʊ]
ay: [eɪ]
eau: [oʊ]
ee: [ɪə]
y: [aɪ]
oi: [ɔɪ]
uo: [ʊo]

For game purposes, I have hired a skilled team of translators into Lojanese, to allow me to post lots of dialogue and news in Lojanese.  :Small Tongue:  You may try to decode the language, but be warned, the logic by which it is created is at times questionable. For example, "Lojan" should be "Loqan" in perfectly regular Lojanese, but in an earlier version I translated the name as "Lojan", and when I made the change that made "Lojan" incorrect, I had already internalized it, and I also wanted the name of the polity and capital to be easily decipherable and pronounceable at first sight, which a glottal stop represented by a "q" probably isn't.



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Stat Rolls
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info WIP*
Show


Claims:
Region 9: Historicity, Integration

Resources:
TP
Resource
Type
Used for

9.1
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-








Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
-








9.1

State Faith: Mandate of Mandate of Plo'uogoar
HCs:

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 1*
*Regions:* 122
*Ruler:* Garren Ulnesh
*Faith:* The Flowing Way
*Diplomacy* 2 *Military* 1 *Economy* 5 *Faith* 4 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +2 Economy
Attend Event [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
 - Trade Trophic Deconvolution with all interested parties and accept all offered technologies (gaining Photospore Signalling, Composite Grafting, Supernatic Propogation, Graduated Symbiosis and Megafaunal Tailoring) 
_While Garren was busy trying to keep the families of the Union moving in the direction he wanted, he did see the value in attending an event of such importance to a neighbouring people, so he left it to the less busy members of his council to make the arrangements for a delegation and wrangle the interested members of the other families into a coherent group. He was excited to hear what they brought back._Establish Trade Route between the Cyphiri Union and the Ironkelp Knights [Economy] - Unrolled
_Seeing opportunity in the kinship created by their shared faith, the Tellan family sells off most of their holdings in Cyph-Arel and begins sending expeditions towards Orope. Along the way, they establish camps and buy properties in the settlements they pass to serve as rest stops and meeting points towards their wider goal - an established and supported trade route between the two countries, the family profiting off those using it and their services (along with some of their own trading, of course). The Ulnesh soon become aware of this, of course, but allow it and even put a good word in with their counterparts, seeing wider value in the route's success than one family's wealth._Buyout TP 2 in 114 (Giantsbane Seeds) [Economy] - 14, Success
_While in Orope, the last of the travelling Tellan look into establishing an operation there, to anchor the other end of the trade route and to start sending goods back to make some money. The giantsbane seeds aren't of particular value to the Cyphiri, but the Tellans are confident they can sell enough of them back home to make the operation worth it. If nothing else, the Ulnesh display interest in securing a supply, seeing opportunities the Tellan do not._Buyout TP 1 in 112 (Fortified Bonemeal) [Economy] - 10, Failure 
_The Carral family, a fairly small decentralised family that has been suffering a bad run of luck with their ventures recently, is one of the first of the Cyphiri to hear Jo Soo's offer, a band of their opportunity scouts coming across one of the Bone Grinders' envoys and sending the message back to their people as they pushed forward to investigate these bonemeal salesmen. After securing the necessary funding from the Ulnesh (with conditions and concessions, of course), a team from Cyph-Arel was soon sent out to join them with enough money to gain control over a substantial slice of the market. They just hoped the local merchants went with it, and that the Cyphiri back home liked bone meal. For the time being, however, the Grinders were resistant to their advances - the Carral were still optimistic though, hoping their business relationship would eventually bear fruit._Expedition East of 122 [Economy] - 12, Success
_The Carral's loan didn't just cover the trade mission west, also allowing them to acquire enough equipment and supplies to arrange an exploration party out east, out of Cyph-Arel into the unknown. Sponsored by the Bone Grinders and their reinforced bone meal, of course, the extra food and coin a welcome help and the Cyphiri seeing absolutely no problem in the terms of the sponsorship agreement - it was just good business, after all. If nothing else, the expedition had the attention of many in Cyph-Arel, and for better or worse the Carral family was guaranteed to no longer be an unknown, obscure family._
*Nonactions*
Accept *Chelonian Accompaniment*, enhancing two actions for 1 CCA favour.
_The Carral family, still unsure about their chances given their string of bad luck, jump at the offer of assistance by the Chora, inviting them to accompany the eastwards explorers and not turning down any help offered with their economic maneuvering around the Bone-Grinder's Guild._Resist all attempts to convert Holy Sites to non-Flowing Way faiths and all non-assisted buyouts.
*News and Rumours*
While it had never been unheard of to find Cyphiri away from their homeland, usually either members of particularly adventurous families or Cyphiri trying to make a life for themselves outside of their home's society, in recent years there's been a large increase in the amount seen out in the world, and these days more and more are from established families taking the example of Garren Ulnesh's outward-looking mentality. Most of this new category call themselves "opportunity scouts", agents of their families investigating the economies and trade routes of the oceans around Cyph-Arel in the hopes of finding that perfect product, or somewhere the products they have can be traded advantageously. Few of these prospective deals work out, of course, but the opportunity scouts nonetheless do a good job of getting the message out that the Cyphiri are here, open for business, and looking for places to invest in. Of the rest, a small but increasing proportion are the scholarly followers of the Way, more concerned about collecting stories and learning about the faiths of the region than conversion for the time being, and most of the remaining Cyphiri are Ulnesh agents, in some ways acting as opportunity scouts but also serving as diplomats representing the Union as a whole, along with trying to keep an eye on what the other families are up to, offering aid and support to their ventures if it would benefit the overall objectives of the Ulnesh.
*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).
Ulnesh
Dominant power among the families, split between being the top agricultural family and a strong political structure, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields.
 - Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and as such ruler of the Union, driving the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way.
 - Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries.
 - Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack 
 - Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position
 - Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work.
 - Chelat Ulnesh, mainly deals with other major families and the Union Council, good at it but is dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them

Council Fund
Acts as a family but not bloodline based, made up of people and assets contributed by every Union Council member. Creates and maintains a source of income that is used for the good of the Union rather than individual families (although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering is used to push their focus towards their interests), and also pays for mercenaries and trains leaders in case of war. Their members lack surnames, instead working their Fund status into their introductions.
 - Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, with Her current focus being the Kalan Company.

Hallus
The second-largest agricultural family due to being the inventors of trophic deconvolution and leveraging that advantage as the Union adopted those methods. Eager to continue making advancements, has eyes on the Ulnesh family's position.
 - Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).

Tellan
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Attempting to gain control of some part of the Giantsbane Seed industry in Orope.

Carral
Small decentralised family down on its luck, turning to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of 112 to try to make a new future for themselves. Attempting to gain control of the bonemeal trade there, along with sending sponsored expeditions eastwards in an attempt to gain the support of the locals (and potentially find something of value in their journey).



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Economy 5 
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: -1 Favour)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 2
122.1 (Mercantile Support Owned) - Native Gold

*Desired Imports*
122: Food - Not Met

*Mercantile Support*
122

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity

----------


## Feathersnow

*THE WORLD GARDEN OF THE SAKURA-JIN* 
Primarch Marcion, scion of Thekla (They, Them)

Diplomacy 1
Military 2
Economy 4
Faith 4
Intrigue 1

Actions:

*Diplomacy:*1-2.  Begin work on a Divine Nacre Holdfast


_Mysterious creatures from beyond the sky taught the First Prophets the techniques that led to the creation of the World Garden.  Their aid would be a great boon and reflect well on the untested leadership of Marcion._

*Diplomacy:* 3. Host an event!
_The World Garden wants to share its culture and technology with all the known world, and display the new castes and bloodlines engineered to lead our glorious society as they leave their pupil stage and take charge!_

*Spoiler: sub-actions*
Show


Give those in attendance:
 - Megafaunal Tailoring 

Receive:
 - Trophic Deconvolution from the Cyphiri Union
 - Supernatic Propogation from the Gotezhar
 - Photospore Signalling from the Kalan Company
 - Graduated Symbiosis from the Lux-Glossian Shades
 - Composite Grafting from Costa Sereia


*Economy* 4. Attempt to buy-out trading post 141.2 *success*

_reports come to us of strange, beautiful creatures to the south_ 

*Economy* 5.  Buyout trade post 119.2 *success*

_The mysterious Rain People we met at the coronation may be willing to trade for Shells. More barnacles are being secured for this eventuality._

*Non-Action*  accept aide from the Chelonian Chorus on buyout rolls in exchange for owing them a favor.

Ruler stat increases:
+1 Diplomacy +1 Econ

New Ruler Stats:

Diplomacy 2
Military 2
Economy 5
Faith 4
Intrigue 1

Rolls

----------


## Tentreto

The Kalan Company
Region 124


Commander Roland the Small
Diplomacy 3
Military 4
Economy 4
Faith 2
Intrigue 3
*Actions:*

[1][Military] Raise a unit

[2][Military] Raise a unit

[3][Military] Raise a unit

[4][Military] Raise a unit

[5][Diplomacy]Attend Event 'The Coronation of Primarch Marcion'
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show


Trade Photospores at the event for:
Supernatic Propagation  (Ironkelp), Trophic Deconvolution (Cyphiri), Megafaunal Tailoring (Sakura-Jin), Graduated Symbiosis?  (Lux-Glossian) and Composite Grafting (Costa Sereia)

Photospores will also be gifted to all others attending the event and offering a tech for trade 



Non Actions:

Support Coasta Sereia buyout of an unowned TP of Plankton in return for future purchase of Dye buyout


Stat Increases: +2 Mil
*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

Trade Posts:
124: TP1 Plankton

Capital Requirement: Dye UNMET

Units:0/5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling

----------


## Minescratcher

Region 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 1-3 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy]* Attend Marcion's Coronation
The world beyond Orope is full of threats, but one does not defend against a threat by burying one's head in the seafloor. Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach is dispatched to attend this "Primarch's" coronation and return with intel and outreach.

*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Trade Supernatic Propagation to the Cyphiri Union for Trophic DeconvolutionTrade Supernatic Propagation to the Sakura-Jin for Megafaunal TailoringTrade Supernatic Propagation to the Kalan Company for Photospore SignallingTrade Supernatic Propagation to the Lux-Glossian Shades for Graduated SymbiosisReceive Composite Grafting from the Costa Sereia



2. *[Military 5]* Recruit a General: Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10)
Tactical Doctrine: _Quiver Hell's Foundations_ (+2 to battle roll)
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue is a proven warrior, a respected leader, and the possessor of the loudest and most intimidating war cry of all Middish. As the new Grand Master adapts to his new position, K.C. Tolmach proves a staunch ally of His Majesty - and the first Knight Commander to be called upon for war, should discord's fierce alarms sound in the halls of Orope.

3. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Scoshlangue Knights
K.C. Tolmach prepares his langue to be called up at short notice.

4. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 109] Swarmshadow Cult HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 15 (-0 distance)
With the movement of peoples intensifying in the brackish north, His Majesty the Grand Master determines that the faithful must expand their influence in the region, and orders a missionary expedition sent west, to bring the cultists out of the Swarmshadow and into the light.

5. *[Faith]* Convert Glossian Sea [Region 135] Open HS 3 to the Flowing Way: 12 (-1 distance, Assisted)
K.C. Tolmach proves an astute diplomat, winning an agreement from one group of foreigners to aid in the establishment of a school of the Flowing Way in their distant homelands. The Grand Master would reportedly have preferred to maintain options for expansion even if the territory in question is a briny wasteland, but even so he is not displeased with the situation, taking a personal interest in the selection of the sages sent south to the Glossian Sea.

Nonactions:
The Grand Master wishes to acknowledge and salute the valiant efforts of our Cyphiri brethren-in-faith in the transportation of goods and trade which they carry out despite the barren, heathen and uncharted waters that lie between our realms. Accept Trade Route from CYP.
.In a show of good faith, the most influential of the seedcarving guilds, the Frelangue Guilde des Sculpteurs, offers a discount price on their wares to the traveling Tellan and Ulnesh Cyphiri. Assist CYP Buyout of [114] TP 2.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The Lux-Glossian colonization....
.
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: 5
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: 5
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Military +1, Faith +1


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Land units: 0 *+1*

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic Propagation

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 2+1
Military: 5+1
Economy: 3
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 3

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Raise a Unit*
As Olgght The-one-who-consumes sets their eyes on the seas beyond the Pfithreef, they see those seas have standing armies of their own. In order to defeat such a force, the Pfith must be greater still.

*Military 5: Raise a General:* Gtsit the-second-champion
_Mil 8, TacDoc: Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy._ 
It is long-standing tradition for Pfith leaders to have a second-champion, their chief rival brought into a position of power to oppose and support the leader as needed and to be a gatekeeper against those who would challenge them. Gtsit is such for Olgght, a cunning and ruthless Pfith with as much lust for power as their commander. They are wily and cunning, a master of using the seas around them to their advantage.

* Diplomacy: Sponsor a Smoking Garden in the Pfithreef [1/3]*
* Diplomacy: Sponsor a Smoking Garden  in the Pfithreef [2/3]*
* Diplomacy: Sponsor a Smoking Garden in the Pfithreef [3/3]*
The Pfith have long admired the Stewards, who do battle with the greatest monsters in the depths below where any of their own kind has ventured. They are swift to support the request to build a Smoking Garden in their own lands, offering the vents in the northeast of Pfilghol as a possible site for such construction. Unspoken, there is a hope that such cooperation will allow them to hunt the Titans themselves, and to eat of the most powerful beings imaginable and gain their strength.


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 0
Generals:

Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Trade Posts Owned:
War-Jellies: 132.1

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 4
Military 3
Economy 3
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Military_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue* - Secret Action

*Non-Actions*
Accept the Lighthouse Cultural Exchange.Responding to an official request by the Living-Speaker, the Lambent Syndicate promulgates a degree guaranteeing the independent rule of the Chorus of the Crimson Choir against any foreign aggression.As the declaration of the Mistresses spreads through Senja Bersinar and beyond, it is followed by a more subdued invitation to the Chorus to begin proselytizing efforts should they wish it.  The Lambent Syndicate Assists conversions by the Chorus of the Crimson Choir.

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
*Ruler:* Laneksi of the Cyan Shade, eldest of the Matriarchs

Sorry, I know this is very bare-bones. I stressed out about making this perfect too much, which led to procrastinating doing it at all. I'll try to do better in the future.

*Rolls:*
The forum won't let me hyperlink because I'm too new. Here are the links as plain text.
Actions 2 and 4: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25431545#post25431545
Action 5: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25431547#post25431547

*Ruler Stats Round 1:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*

1. Economy 5 - Create specialized ship.

2. Economy - Colonize region 111. Request aid from the Chelonian Chora.

3. Diplomacy - Attend event. Sub actions: Offer Graduated Symbiosis to all that want it. Accept technologies from all other nations.

4. Economy - Expedition southwest of region 135. Accept sponsorship from Fortified Bone Meal. Request aid from the Chelonian Chora.

5. Diplomacy - Raise reputation with Divine Nacres.

*Non-Actions:*

1. Assist conversion of HS3 in 135 (driftwood chimes) by OKI.

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy, +1 Diplomacy

*Ruler Stats for Round 2*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 5

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 1
*News and Rumors:*


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Attend Event - Coronation of Primarch Marcion
*Spoiler: Sub-actions*
Show

Trade Composite Grafting to Cyphiri Union (CYP), World Garden of the Sakura-Jin (SKR), Kalan Company (KAL), Lux-Glossian Shade (LUX), the Gotezhar (GTZ), and the Order of Knights of the Ironkelp (OKI). In exchange, receive:
>Trophic Deconvolution from Cyphiri Union (CYP)
>Megafaunal Tailoring from World Garden of the Sakura-Jin (SKR)
>Photospore Signalling from Kalan Company (KAL)
>Graduated Symbiosis from Lux-Glossian Shade (LUX)
>Supernatic Propagation from the Gotezhar (GTZ)


2) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 124 TP2 with support (Roll: 13 - Success)


3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 138 TP2 with support (Roll: 17 - Success)


4) *[Intrigue]* Special 5: Procure Spy - Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)


5) *[Intrigue]* Coerce Trading Post - Region 130 TP2 (Roll: 12 - Success) 


*Non-actions:* 
Support Kalan Company buyout of Cobalt Dye - Region 134 TP2.

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 4; Military 3; Economy 5; Faith 3; Intrigue 5)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:*


*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* 
*Treasure:* 0
*Reputation:* ABS (0); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (0)
*Favors:* 
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Trading Posts 1 (0 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (3 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 1 (Years 0-3)
*Polar Bear Faction*

The Great And Powerful Princess Cartana

(Stats and actions tentative and not locked in)
Dip: 3
Mil: 5
Opu: 5
Fai: 2
Inf: 1

Next Round: +2 Opu

Actions:
Build City in Magma Falls (North Pole)
Construct Fortress in Magma Falls (Name Here)
Buyout on 58 TP 1 (Warped Shells) Roll = 9

Buyout on 57 TP 1 (Woven Seaweed) Roll = 11
Buyout on 57 TP 2 (Woven Seaweed) Roll =11
Buyout rolls at +5 against DC 12.

Subactions:
Support conversion of holy sites to the Eternal Communion


New Ruler Next Round (Non-dynastic)

The absolute worthless failure of a ruler that was Cartana, selfish, absorbed within itself... herself? The Illustrator Alga are still getting used to these 'genders' the other species use. She has been summarily executed for her unprecedented failure at anything and everything she set her mind to. A worthy Medusa, overtly critical of her position and rulership, has stepped up to take the mantle. May glub save our kind, that her setbacks are recoverable for a *competent* ruler and will not forever doom us to inferiority, infertility, and outcastdom.

This marks a true execution, the very first of its kind amongst those in Eternal Spring. Not merely an absorption into a stronger Medusa via a merger, but an outright culling and poisoning of its Hearts, its memories. This should be an impossible undertaking if one is even remotely vigilant, and a crime against flowermanity that would cause the perpetrator to be outcast as the _lightest_ punishment... but when you have way better wormtongue skills and a built out spy network, you can get away with a lot of misinformation and chicanery. 

*Spoiler: North Pole (City+Fortress Fluff)*
Show


The North Pole, a useless pit of hedonism and self indulgence constructed by the disgraced one, named such as the exact epicenter of the high tower is the northernmost point of the entire globe(citation needed). Filled with Jellyfish to light up in a useless show of lights, overbuilt in carved stones to the point of active impediment. And yet... one can make use of this infrastructure.

With the insight of the new Queen, these features can be made into huge boons. The North Pole expanded into a miles wide circumference of stones and walls and caverns and ceilings, piled into a mountain. Way harder for less ... limber races to navigate, thin vines and plants can slither their way through these features for defensive structures. Magma veins and spouts can be directed at intruding enemies, although these are in limited supply and the efficacy of unleashing a torrent is yet untested. A giant entrance is erected for a palace and a housing area for the audience of other races, and this structure made into a hive of activity for the multiple Medusa.

The center, the jellyfish atrium, is expanded into a vast aquarium filled with food and mass breeding production facilities. Jellyfish are _grown_ here now, and in such stark supplies that they can be sold to other incoming races as one pleases. The lights are a grand spectacle that is impressive to the other races and their more advanced optical sensors, as well as providing food and artificial light where needed in darker caverns of the North Pole.






Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital)
Holy Sites: Tall Tales / Tall Tales / Tall Tales
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / Open / Open


To Be Filled In


Treasure:
Soldiers:

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 4
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Military] Raise a unit, 1st regiment infantry 'The King's Own'
[2][Economy] buyout trade post in region 6 (TP1)
[3][Economy] buyout trade post in my home region (TP2)
[4][Economy] buyout trade post in region 28 (TP1)
[5][Economy] Hoard treasure

EDIT: rolls redone in dice rolling template: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...7&postcount=45

Non Actions:
Attend pot-luck dinner.
Divine Nacres: Offer access to technology - at a price: owe 1 favor to gain another starting technology: Composite Grafting - Transplanting one tissue or organism onto the surface of another so that they fuse into a larger (often metabolically fragile) superorganism can be very error prone with high rates of equipment death, but with the right biochemical compounds and genetic formulae, a skilled grafter can even fuse multiple superorganisms together consistently.


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Trade Posts: 
region 3, TP1, TP2 (carapace armour)
region 6, TP1
region 28, TP1

Units: 1/5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting

New stats
stat increase: economy +2
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 6
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3

Favors:
owed:
-The Chelonian Chora: 1
-The Divine Nacres: 1



*Spoiler: news*
Show


National Defence Force established.  By decree of the High King, a national military force will be established.  Volunteers are encouraged to join in their nearest recruiting site.  The first volunteers will be able to join the King's Own.



*Spoiler: trade*
Show


"So we are agreed," the leader of Hymenocera's main trade guild said to the others in the meeting, "We need to strengthen our trades both domestic and abroad.  I'll try to get some more support here, who volunteers to go abroad."
Quickly he had two trade houses who were willing to try it.  While it was a risk, it could also mean a lot of money if it worked.  After all the details had been worked out, the two groups set out from the capital.  They each had a lesser noble who would be the official delegate leader, a dozen or so scribes and then lesser staff and some soldiers for protection.

The delegations set out at the same time the delegation for the dinner went out, one of the trade delegations going a while the same way before the diplomatic delegation moved on.

It took some time, but after a some time all delegations reported success, although two of the delegations asked and received were offered help from the The Chelonian Chora, which was accepted after approval was received from the home front.



*Spoiler: pot-luck*
Show


A delegation had to be send when the invitation went out.  While the High King of course didn't go himself, it was decided to send a delegation of Scribes (and two cooks) to check things out.  They would take some of their starfish with them for the dinner, and introduce themselves to the various delegations.  As they don't have the power to conduct treaties or anything, they can only listen and report back to their government.



*Spoiler: technology*
Show


When a delegation of The Divine Nacres arrived in the capital, they were received like visiting royalty by the High King himself.  After a reception, it was time to sit down for real business.  While a base in the capital wasn't possible at this moment, the chief scribe was very interested in some of their technology.  Especially the ability to graft smaller organisms onto larger ones.  They hoped that this would reduce the amount of maintenance they had to do to the sponges and algae they used to write their history down.  And they were working on technology to move through the toxic zones to their north and west and maybe this could help with that as well.  It took some time but eventually an agreement was reached.


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## D&D_Fan

*Otterian Supremacy Round 1*

*Leader Stats:*
Yirp, the Fearsome
D2/M5/E3/F3/I4

*Actions:*

[MIL] Raise Unit
[MIL] Raise Unit

_Threats may appear at every twist and turn. Those who do not prepare will doubtlessly be slain._

[FAI] Convert Holy Site Region 133 7

_Our message must spread to others, it is the only way to ensure their salvation, nay, their survival._

[DIP] Diplomatic Mission Establish Claim* Region 112 12

_The world is a large, fearsome place. The only way to escape fear is to confront it._

[DIP] Attend Event Marcion's Coronation

_Minor diplomatic incident..._

* This change was made with permission from Moriko.

*Non-Actions:*
Accept Technology
Reject Conversion


*Spoiler: Numbers*
Show

 Units: 0 -> 2
Treasure: 0
Techs: Supernatic Propogation
Stat Increases: MIL 5 -> 6, DIP 2 -> 3

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

Coral of the Protected Statera Round 1

Magnus Orator
Dip: 5
Mil: 3
Econ: 5
Faith: 2
Int: 3
*News and Rumors:* 
- 

*Actions:* 
1) [Dip]: Host Event! Friendly Neighborhood Potluck 
_Come one come all! All life in the tropics is invited to the grand reef of the Protected Statera! Too long have we cast a curious yet cautious gaze upon our neighbors yet never introduced ourselves. Its time to fix that. All are welcome! You are encouraged but not required to bring any cultural cuisine you see fit for this shall be a potluck to end all potlucks!_

2) [Dip] Build Reefback Nursery for the Chelonian Chora in region 31 (1/3)

3) [Econ] Expedition south of region 31 - *11*

4) [Econ] Buyout Region 6 TP 2 - *13*

5) [Econ] Buyout Region 6 TP 3 - *15*

rolls

*Non-Actions:* 
- Support Conversions by the CCC

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

*Leader Stats Round 2:*
Dip: 5 +1
Mil: 3 +0
Econ: 5 +1
Faith: 2 +0
Int: 3 +0

*Regions:*
*Capitol:* Region 31 The Protected Statera
Other: 

*Faction Support:*
Merchants: 31, 26
Clergy: -
Aristocracy: 31 

*Other Bookkeeping:*
Units: -
Treasure: -
Embassies: -

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 1

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


Region 59
Economy: *Offer:* The first nation to spend an economy action to gift region 59 a trading post of a food resource will instantly recieve the support of the mercantile and aristocratic nodes in the region. If multiple nations gift a trade post the same round, they will roll an opposed diplomacy check for the nodes. 

_Famine is not uncommon in the polar seas, and [Region 59] seems to be particularly devoid of edibles. Messengers spread throughout the known seas and visit many diverse courts begging for diplomatic aid and promising their gratitude. 
_
Region 66
Diplomacy: *Establish Claim: The Cathedral of Movement* The congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling may spend a non-action and a named character to gain a weak marriage claim on region 66. 

_Her royal Majesty Duchess Floriane de Trenché Bleu is a large, middle aged mer woman whose immense tracts of land are rivaled only by her appetite for fine food and her many blubbery chins. And she's looking for a man. Specifically a mer man. Even more specifically a younger mer man with broad shoulders, a muscular physique, strapping whiskers, and noble pedigree. The neighboring mer court in the cathedral of movement is the best place to look._

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


Region 112
Economy: *Offer:* Until the end of round 2, nations may use a subaction to have their exploration actions sponsored by Fortified Bone Meal, adding one treasure to their roll. The nation that has completed the most sponsored explorations at the beginning of round 3 will recieve the mercantile support node in region 112 and get to write the new Fortified Bone Meal slogan. (Ties will be decided by the GM based on proposed slogan.)

_Jo Soo, merchant and leader of the Bone Grinders guild, is in a bind. Factions clash within the guild, fighting over the sales slogan of their product. After a brawl between Dessert of Champions and Crunchalicous! supporters sabotaged a big contract, Soo knows there's only one way to put an end to the dispute once and for all: outsourcing. 

Tying the FBM brand to the most intrepid explorers in the seas could stand not only to reinvent its image, but also open up new markets and spread product awareness far and wide. And that's good business in Jo's book._

Region 141
Faith: *Conversion:* Convert open Emerald Tidelands HC 1 to Pacifism. Roll 11

_Pacifist teachers come from region 141 to teach crabs and shrimp alike not to fight, but to love._ 

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 6
Economy: *Offer:* For each trade post of Selachian Mercenaries a nation owns at the beginning of round 3 it will recieve a free unit of Selachian Mercenaries, unless its unit cap is full.

_There are a lot of Selachian mercenary units currently out of work, serving the interests of neither the locals, the authorities, or the mercenaries themselves. As mercenary companies start hiring mercenary companies to take out rival mercenary companies competing for the limited number of contracts, prices start dropping into the gutter and long-term contracts become more and more appealing. It's a buyer's market!_

Intrigue:  *Chaos:*Aristocratic node in region 6 becomes Unruly.

_The presence of so many unemployed mercenaries looking for a meal has signifocantly destabilized region 6. Armed groups prowl the seafloor, looting and holding up roads. Perhaps hiring some of them away from their homeland will ease the situation._ 



*Spoiler: Standing Offers*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post recieves aristocratic and clerical support.
Region 6: At the start of round 3, every trade post of Selachian Mercenaries will provide its owner 1 unit. 

Will complete this section when I get back to my computer.

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 1*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.


_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


*[Request] Seek sponsorship for a Smoking Garden in each of the Polar, Temperate, and Tropical zones* - After generations of reticence, the Abyssal Stewards can afford the luxury of distance no longer. The omens seen by their elders speak of an age of great upheaval. If their duties are to be upheld, closer cooperation with the shallowsfolk _must_ be pursued. To this end, envoys of the Stewards make known their hope of founding a Smoking Garden. The envoys promise ready access to a portion of the fruits of said garden to whomever is willing to act as host for the Stewards, and supply the arduous labor necessary to find and prepare a suitable location. Given the tremendous efforts required by the Stewards themselves to coax the Ventroots to blossom at a particular location, they are sure to be picky...

_(Request: Construct an Abyssal Stewards Base (Smoking Garden) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation, +1 Favor. Penalty: Abyssal Stewards activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 3. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Intrigue actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victor getting the base and the contributors to that base any rewards. However, the Stewards have no interest in upsetting the Chelonian Chora or Divine Nacres, who find the close proximity of Smoking Gardens intolerable; they will not cooperate in the construction of Smoking Gardens in regions where Reefback Nurseries or Holdfasts are present.)_

*[Task] Begin work on the Coraline Compendium [1/5]* - The Abyssal Stewards, patient though they may be, are not particularly subtle: it is eminently clear that the emissaries they send inquiring about the architectural stylings and favored forms of craftsmership of the various cultures throughout the tropics have other concerns on their mind than mere professional curiosity. Nonetheless, cooperation with their efforts is likely to earn their favor, and the results of this 'Coraline Compendium' may turn out to be interesting. 

_(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)_

*[Action - Diplomacy] Attend Events, Bearing Grim Tidings* - The signs are clear - disaster lurks in the darkness below. Warning must be sent out, through whatever channels are most likely to reach those with the will and power to take the appropriate precautions...


_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


*[Request] Request aid in establishing a Reefback Nursery in each of the Polar, Temperate, and Tropical zones* - With communications reopening between so many fledgling powers, the Chelonian Chora knows how important it is to make themselves useful early on, both to ease the rough transition period for said powers, and to ensure they're in the best possible position to guide bright minds away from dangerous developmental paths (particularly those that might render their own services obsolete...). Beyond such high-minded concerns, however, in order to do conduct trade and ferry information effectively, the Chora needs rest stops where they can properly care for their great steeds. Three fish can be nabbed with one tentacle, if they can find some good places to site Nurseries.

_(Request: Construct a Chelonian Chora Base (Reefback Nursery) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation, +2 Favors. Penalty: Chelonian Chora activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)_

*[Opportunity] Polar Provinces Polity Popularity Poll* - Beneath ice and wind, where the water grows cold enough to carry the chill down into your soul, community is vital. Life alone is not only physically dangerous, but spiritually deprived, as well. The Chora have expressed interest in sponsoring the creation of a great forum for trade, social finery, and sophisticated networks of bioproductive nursery systems and innovation. Determining where such a centerpiece of civic life might best be placed is troublesome, however, and so the Chora begin gauging the interests and favored powers by the myriad of peoples inhabiting the polar seas.

_(Opportunity: The Chora is looking for the most popular place in the Polar zone to host a new City! Reward: First Place: One free use of the Economy 5 Raise City Special Action. Second Place: 3 Treasure. Third Place: +1 to one Sway attempt in Round 5. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: The most popular country in the Polar zone, as determined by amount of controlled Supports that country has, will be declared the winner. Ties will be broken by CCA Reputation level followed by number of Desired Imports supplied.)_

*[Offer] Chelonian Accompaniment*  - The seas have opened up once more, and it is high time for all to venture out from their holes and see the wonders on display through the world! And, of course, the singers of the Chora are delighted to attend such expeditions and supply their benefactors with their own particular skills - if they are appropriately compensated, that is./

_(Offer: The Chelonian Chora is offering to assist the fledgling countries in their work all throughout the oceans. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will Seek Aid for any country's Diplomacy, Economy, or Faith actions. Cost: 1 Favor owed per two Seek Aid actions (must be in same round). Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: May opt to have the Chelonian Chora Seek Aid for an action after it has been rolled; this costs 1 Favor per Seek Aid action instead of 1 Favor per two Seek Aid actions.)_


_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Request] Allow bids for the hosting of a Holdfast in each of the Polar, Temperate, and Tropical zones* - The Divine Nacres have become much more interested in fostering good relations with the subaquatic civilizations of the world as of late. To this end, they hope to establish undersea bases from which they can operate from and interact on a more equitable level with those polities. While they are willing to do much of the work themselves if necessary, they have no particular preference for where, and so open up auctions to determine the final location for their initial base based on how much each local power is willing to provide in terms of labor, materials, and preferential treatment.

_(Request: Construct a Divine Nacres Base (Holdfast) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation; more expensive projects earn additional rewards (+1 Favor for 2-3 actions; +2 Favors for 4-5 actions).  Penalty: Divine Nacres activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: Construction is a variable-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Economy actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. Action cost is based on an auction system; whichever project receives the most actions (minimum of 1, maximum of 5) at the end of a round will be considered the victor. If multiple projects are tied for number of actions at the end of a round, the Project goes on. If multiple projects reach 5 actions, or the actions invested in multiple projects remains tied at the end of round 4, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. Failed bids will not go unrecognized, and are likely to receive a small amount of compensation based on their efforts. However, the Divine Nacres have no interest in their research and scans being obstructed by the fumes and ecogeomorphological disruption of Smoking Gardens, nor in potentially damaging the beautiful and unique reproductive cycles present in Reefback Nurseries; they will not recognize the construction of Holdfasts in regions where Smoking Gardens or Reefback Nurseries are present.)_

*[Offer] Offer access to technology - at a price* - As part of the Divine Nacres' renewed interest in diplomacy with their neighbors below the waves, they take note of which technologies are least likely to result in developmental contamination while still enhancing the quality of life and rate of progress for the newly expansionist powers of the world. While the Nacres have provided various cultures with technology as part of trade with nascent cultures in generations past, never before has it been both so carefully considered to match with existing capacities and so widely available. Previous, less calculated deals of this nature have resulted in unexpected and distressing consequences - mistakes the Nacres hope to have learned enough from so as to avoid those same faulty paths.

_(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering up gifts of advanced biotechnology. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will provide a single starting technology of the buyer's choice. Cost: 1 Favor owed per technology. Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: Buying a technology in this way may be done as a non-action.)_

*[Circumstance] Marshal 3 Outreach Program - Temperate Zone* - A more concentrated effort to reach out takes place in the shallower seas, where the Nacres have the most opportunity to interact with the oceanic societies without dangerous and expensive deep dives - and where their aid against the Reavers is most immediately relevant.

_(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Temperate zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Temperate Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 3. Details: None.)_

_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige will usually be referred to as simply "Prestige".


*[Affluence] A New Generation* - With expansion once again available, there are numerous areas of the ocean that remain heavily depopulated. Those who manage to take advantage of the opportunity this provides, and bear the burden of responsibility such advantage creates, are worth of respect and admiration - go forth, and plant the seeds of civilization in untamed waters!

_(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to Colonize an Open Waters region will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Glory] Blood In The Water* - Force of arms and martial skill has always served more than adequately as a means by which to force one's peers and neighbors to respect them. In this new, vibrant age, this is no less true; violence is fresh in the minds of many, and proof of one's strength serves as both warning and assurance to those who remain unsure to whom their favor should belong. Let the blood of your foes fertilize your growing legend!

_(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to win a Maneuvering roll in battle will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to win a battle will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a Maneuvering roll in the same round, the country to win by the greater margin gains the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a battle in the same round, the country which slew the greater number of units will gain the Prestige. Ties in this secondary determination method result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Piety] Communion With The Divine* - The old ways are not dead - not yet. But neither are they alive. Will they will be subsumed into the new order, or emerge from slumber stronger than ever? Only time will tell, but one thing is certain: those who can claim the favor of the divine are worthy of consideration - even if only as influential heathens. Demonstrate devotion, act with godliness, and join the ranks of Myth and Legend!

_(Opportunity: Each country to use a Faith 5 Special Action to Organize their Faith will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Organize their Faith will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: Until the end of Round 5. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone Organize their Faith in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.1 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.1

D:5 M:4 E:3 F:2 I:5*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . .

<Herring>_
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Faction* (roll: 11)  Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 52
2. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Faction* (roll: 15)  Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 55
3. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Faction* (roll: 14)  Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 57
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< search for external stimuli
. . . report: found.
. . . query: is stimuli result of non-fungible life.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: yes.
. . . proceed to initial Non-Pisces Civilization (NPC) current pattern.
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn Sea Bream . . .
. . . dictate: over feed Bream with sucrose paste . . .
. . . report: most effective sucrose paste sourced from red beans . . .
. . . report: sucrose paste indulged Bream attractive for consumption . . .
. . . dictate: term such treated Bream as Culinary Overindulged Offering Keepers (COOKies) . . .
. . . dictate: supply COOKies to targeted nodes . . .
(true: further assessments proceed . . .
. . . report: control over NPC dictated by nodes termed aristocratic.
(true: Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies
. . . report: COOKies increase Nodes trust of Herring . . .
. . . dictate: assess trust of Herring. . . 
(if trust in Herring supersedes all other trust:
. . . dictate: once obtaining free support calls deem Aristocratic Node Phished.
(false trust in Herring is not increased:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence)
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies))
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have been Phished))
(if ratio unacceptable false:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence))
</swim>><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
4. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (roll: to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
 <floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.0
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
 In your Scattered Life 
Or they may all be
In the Lifeless Country 
That hides  behind the Brain 
The Sea  of things 
In the Brain 
And the Sea  of Thoughts 
Who both move 
With  a pulse of Blood 
Of those who live 
Deep in the Brain 
Of those who die 
In the Mind  that moves 
Without  a pulsing  of Blood 
Of those who die 
In the Sky 
With  a pulse of Sky <stream>
</stream>
</floating>Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does fragment of imagery represent.
. . . report: sensory, cognitive and emotional occurrence.
. . . query: what is emotion.
. . . report: instinctive or intuitive feeling distinguished from reasoning or knowledge.
. . . query: is emotion useful.
. . . query: is emotion necessary.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
5. *Intrigue*  *Procure Spy* (roll: 9)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< search for a rusalka in the mechanism:
. . . report: candidate found.
. . . dictate: describe pattern . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: description, pattern has surface relevance to other dictates swimming.
. . . unintended shrimp detected: pattern light reflection bends signifying recession from viewer . . .
. . . query: solve shrimp . . .
. . . examining source swimming pattern for errors . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: this shrimp is not relevant to pattern being examined . . . 
. . . report: pattern is rogue . . .
. . . report: pattern is rouge . . .
. . . query: is pattern is useful . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: pattern is misleading . . .
. . . query: is shrimp detrimental to patterns function . . .
. . . report: negative . . . 
. . . dictate: ignore shrimp . . .
. . . dictate: name pattern: Red Herring . . .><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*
_
1. Support Buyout of TP 56.3 by the Draigiau Residuum Gathering
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Intrigue

Region
Control
aristocratic sub-function
mercantile sub-function
clerical sub-function

56
Yes
DBP
DBP
DBP



_</lay roe>_

----------


## Johnedwa

*The Seablood Khanate*

*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show

Jirai Khan
Diplomacy:1
Military: 3
Economy: 4
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 5


Actions (Economy): Begin construction of a Divine Nacres Holdfast. 

Action (Economy): Continue construction of a Divine Nacres Holdfast.

Action (Economy): Continue construction of a Divine Nacres Holdfast.

Action (Economy): Finish construction of a Divine Nacres Holdfast.
Jirai Khan has always had a fascination with the Divine Nacres. Feeling urged by his "soul," he orders the immediate construction of a Holdfast nearest the Temple of the Ancients- the closer they are to himself and his residence, the better. 

Actions (Military): Raise a unit. 
However, this appeasement of an organization known only to a few comes with consequences. Altan Ankhbayer immediately protests the building of the Holdfast, with millions more members voicing disagreement. The conflict never quite reaches open violence, though many begin to arm themselves. Rumors circle of a mass exodus away from the Khanate. 

Economy +2

Non: Actions: Refuse to attend the CPS potluck. 
Resist all attempts to convert Holy Sites.

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
*The Flowering Everlight*
D1 M5 E1 F4 I1
+2F 

_The forests were alight with motes. Swaying alongside the kelp they seemed without destination, clustering in thick swarms of radiance. Then, straining against the current the stalks twisted as wrung by an invisible hand. 
Motes contained into moons the seafloor was clear to see for the first time anyone could remember. With a snap the kelp unfurled, sending out torrents of light in every direction, leaving utter darkness behind._

*[Faith]* Convert R18.1 to SUB from The Light Above 12
*Spoiler: Visions*
Show

_In the west the spores descended like stars from above, landing on the soft membranes of those below. The stars dimmed until the inhabitants were alone in the twilight. Their holdfasts separating them from intermingling, simultaneously revealing a new path. A path of light. Swimming in astral rivers they travelled east, to a land of radiance, a plane of revelations._ 


*[Faith]*Convert R18.2 to SUB from The Light Above 7
*Spoiler: Gore*
Show

_Their holdfasts chained to the oceanfloor the water around them began swirling. At first it was chokingly tight the swirls constricting around them, curling them into fetal positions. Then with a snap the currents changed direction, ripping leaves from stalks and flesh from bones. Their holdfasts severed the inhabitants screamed as they saw themselves tumbling in crimson fluids._


*[Faith]* Convert R14.2 to SUB from Astra
_Carried north the motes flow through the kelp forests of Kaarme. Getting caught on the on the familiar yet alien stalks the waters above the chasms is but for a brief moment lit up like a night of doldrums. Then the motes dim,  disappearing in the kelp without leaving a trace neither spiritual nor material_

*[Faith]*Convert R15.1 to SUB from Open, Spending a CCA favour for retroactive seek aid 11+1
*Spoiler: Visions*
Show

_In the east a wall of light swept over and clung to the inhabitants. Swayed into drowsiness by the songs of the Chelonian Chora their surroundings began to fade away. Distant friends stepped in from the edge of their vision, bringing back memories from times thought lost. Urging them westward over breathing dunes of woven kelp they found themselves playing and conversing with acquaintances who were no more. 
Until the motes faded away in the rising sunlight, leaving emptiness and a longing for more behind._ 


*[Military]* Raise a unit
_Cast into darkness the thrashed kelp drifted on currents and got caught on itself. The clusters grew until they began to drift away from the currents, towards each other. Comingling their shape shifted into that of a fourl egged creature drained of all colour. Lost motes glimmered in the flowing kelp extending from their neck. 
Neighing without lungs the first harass of Kelpies galloped through the dunes of revelation, restoring the twilight behind them._ 

*Non Actions:*
Spend a favour with CCA for retroactive seek aid. 
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts except from LOJ
Do not assist LOJ's buyout of DOMs

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Military 5 
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: -1 Favour)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +1)

*Aristocratic Support*
17

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
17.1 (Mercantile Support Owned)  Delights of Moonlight

*Mercantile Support*
17

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 3

*Clerical Support*
17

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


17 - Historicity

----------


## Lt-Murgen

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling
*Polar Region*  
Ruler: Bob, He who Submits to the Currents


*Ruler Stats Round 1*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 4


*Actions:*

1. *Faith*:  Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 56To The Pattern [Roll was 11] *FAILURE*
*Spoiler:  A Mere Mer Messenger*
Show


As the Mer missionaries explore Spawn Point and marvel at the outrageous amounts of herring, they notice that the fish move with an unerring coordination. Of course most schools of fish move in systematic and even complex patterns, the Mer would not have seen the like before. The herring moved in almost mathematical precision, fractal overlaying strings of fish, interweaving and spinning in methodical motions. The Mer would not be able to help but wonder if these were just fish. Suddenly, all of a sudden the missionaries would get a senses of alacrity as a particular string of herring darts out of the mass of the moving school and just as quickly, in order this string of herring dash themselves against the rocks and sands of the ocean floor. The first herring of the string, hits the floor at such an angle that its guts and bones would appear to a viewer as a number, lets say the number one. The second herring of the string, dashes itself against the sand, and a different number appears in blood and sinew, lets say the number zero. And so, after, a eighty-seven individual fish, their cartilage and guts eviscerated and spread along the seafloor, a gruesome code is spelled out. The Mer quickly realize that not only was this school intelligent in someway, the school was trying to communicate with them. Looking at the code, after a time, they would surely be able to decipher it and read the following message:

_Greetings. Explain input._

The Mer watched in morbid fascination. Mer travelers had spoken of the massive schools of fish in this area, and how their movements were somehow....more. More than just the patterns of baitfish the Scintillius had studied for centuries. More than the ocean currents, the tides, and the Ice Above could cause. These Mer were Watchers, trained from youth to interpret the Pattern. To them, watching this vast shoal of fish move was, quite literally, a religious experience. But how to communicate such a thing to this entity without extensive discourse. The lead Mer looked at the destroyed fish. Yes, keep it as simple as possible.

"We seek to understand. Fish move with tides, with seasons, with food, and for protection. You move together differently. More than animal behavior. Greater. Better." She struggled to find words that might translate. "We want to understand. May we travel with you, follow you, study you?" She pointed to the corpses on the sea-floor below. "To learn to talk without destruction?"

In the same way as its last response, the School's answer cost it a hundred and thirty individual fish - bits of intestines and loose scales floating in the water.  Consider: More knowledge necessary. Request granted: You may learn me/us. Consider: Will learn you.

The Mer would have a hard time parsing out the code for the school's pronoun for itself - it seemed confused as to its own plurality or singularity. 

2.* Faith*:  Attempt to Convert Holy site #1 in region 66 to The Pattern[roll tbd][Roll was 15] *SUCCESS*
3. *Intrigue*:  Send and Exploratory Investigation to region 58[roll tbd][Roll was 10] (note, I used 5 instead of 4 on intrigue, so I adjusted it here.) *FAILURE*
4. *Intrigue*:  Send a second Exploratory Investigation to region 59[roll tbd][Roll was 1](note, I used 5 instead of 4 on intrigue, so I adjusted it here.)  *FAILURE*
5. *Economy*- Gather enough larger quailty Fire Pearls from the Fire Mollusks to create 1 Treasure.

_Ruler increases by Faith & Intrigue for round 2_

*Non-Actions:*
Send Angus, He Who Seeks Out Large Curves in the Patterns, to region 66 and hope he meets Her Royal Majesty Duchess Gloriane de Trenche Bleu's expectations.  Angus is a a Watcher, and one of Bob's key allies. 
*Spoiler: FLUFF*
Show

Angus spiraled down towards the dome of kelp that enclosed the rooftop garden of Bob, his leader and friend.  HE tapped upon a small crystal entwined into the vegetation.  Moments later, a burst of water pushed the vegetation aside, crafting a circular hole.

Sliding in, he descended to their rooftop patio and found a comfortable tether to attach to his belt-harness.  The waters swirled through the garden most pleasantly.  Bob emerged from what he assumed to be a level-tube to his house below.

_Greetings, Watcher_.

_To you as well, Your Clarity._  Angus replied, baring his fangs and turning to his right in deference.

_Angus, the Currents have brought to us an opportunity.  We have received a message from beyond the Red Weeps.  There is a nation of Mer beyond._  

_Beyond the Weeps?  Amazing.  Surely their sudden reappearance is no coincidence_.

_I agree, heart-pup.  This is fated.  But I must ask you a great service._

_Anything, Clarity.  You have done so much for me_.

_Her Royal Majesty Duchess Gloriane de Trenche Bleu, has requested we send a potential consort to her court.  I would ask that you and a dozen of your most trusted enterprizers to her court and report back_.

Angus considered.  Bob knew his inability to stay with one mate for more than a season or three.  Yet this was clearly meant to be a long-term liaison.  

Bob saw the indecision on his face.  _You need to make sure that this is a political alliance.  I do not know if she is as sarcous and pyknic as your previous mates have been.  If your patterns align, all the better_.  He untethered himself, letting the currents swirl him about the patio for a moment.  Soon, they pushed him into the younger Mer,  and he embraced him for a moment.  _Angus, you are as close to a pup as I have ever had.  I can trust no one else with this but you._

_As Your Clarity interprets, I follow_  Angus said formally.  Then he turned his head upward, baring his teeth with his tongue hanging out his mouth.  _Yough_!  He barked.  T_his could be fun!_



Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 6
Intrigue -5

----------


## JBarca

Round 1
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D4 ; M4 ; O4 ; F2 ; I3
_Deep in the bowels of the Last Limites, something stirs. Echoes of what the limitanei can only pray is not a voice can be heard by those closest to the towers. Local serfs see a small group of Doflein, accompanied by their retainers, swim rapidly south, ostensibly to meet up with the Prince.

Days later, when Antenius is finally dragged from his slumber, words are rapidly exchanged away from even his most trustworthy retainers - the Prince and his siblings are the only people who can say for certain what transpired during this meeting. What is known, though, is that Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, left it more energetic and excited than he had been in many years. Messengers bearing orders began to leave his court at rates unseen in living memory. Consolidation, mustering, and readiness are the bywords and obedience is no question. What truly inspires haste among the Doflein, though, is final words of each order:

Prepare for his return._
*Actions* 
*[DIP Establish Marriage Claim - Region 74]* FAIL*[DIP Sway Aristocratic Faction - Region 74]* FAIL
Diastia, Eighth of Nine, sister to Prince Antenius, is promised ducal control of an indeterminate swath of sea to Danabaes east if she can earn the support of the local leadership without drawing on the resources of the Ennead. Should the Ennead eventually prove capable of truly exploiting this water as a province, however, she and her heirs will also gain administrative rectorship.

Without hesitation, Diastia has her retainers move her mate into permanent, secluded, fully isolated protective custody. Through extremely gentle means, she also extracts from several prominent Beaks promises to provide preferential trade agreements into these new waters in exchange for tax breaks, all hypothetical and dependent on her success. 

She then makes for these new waters, intent on proving to the most powerful person there that her exobrain is more than merely decorative.

polar*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_*[MIL Raise Unit]*
Under ostensible command of Binbius, sixty Beaks are called from various posts into active duty to the Ennead. When the time comes, each will be expected to raise levies to form ranks, though the Nautilites themselves are the true soldiers. Although only the Prince and his family know the purpose for this mustering, their is excitement in the waters of Danabae. A mustered force is a force ready to fight, and the Nautilites have been growing restless of late.

These forces, though, appear aimless. The Prince has mustered them, yes, but there has yet to be any word as to their purpose. Many eyes turn south, certain that the skilled warriors are meant as a bulwark against the strange herring that are making waves in the region. This notion does not diminish in popular focus even with the Princes overtures in that direction.

_As the strength and power of the Shifting Ennead is consolidated within Danabae, the Doflein begin reaching their first tendrils past their present borders. At the same time, those with even farther reach seek new sites for their workings. After due consideration, and more than a few mind-numbing days in the echoing susurrus of the Last Limites, the Prince initiates a shift in focus for a number of serfs, intending to offer hardy, obedient labor to the Divine Nacres in due time.

Seeking, however, an ally in this venture, the Prince sends out envoys to those powers who are both nearby and capable of projecting their strength beyond their own borders - a mere handful. Naturally, some deeper motivation might be expected here - a scapegoat should things turn sour, perhaps? Something more? Only the Doflein can say._

*Non-Actions*
Accept The Divine Nacres offer - owe them one (1) Favor in exchange for Graduated Symbiosis.

*Reports and Discoveries*


Ruler Stats R2:
D: 5
M: 5
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Edible Algae, TP1 #69

*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*


*Special Actions Used*
N/A



*pOlAr*

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 1

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 3
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

*1. Diplomacy - Raise Organization Reputation - Chelonian Chora* (10, success!)
*2. Economy - Hoard Treasure*
*Spoiler: Descriptive Scene*
Show

_Brenhineplisgyn strode slowly, with surprising grace for her size, across the overlook balcony of the Shallow Crest. The solid clay-red of her shell contrasted with the colorful array of patterned pigments adorning the cephalopod who swam alongside her. She gestured out across the reef with one large claw, and leaned her upper head out as well. The great extra mandible was a unique mutation among Draig, but one that proved useful, and at times, intimidating._
I hope you can see what your help has accomplished for us. _she spoke gratefully,_ My plea to congregate would never have reached so many of my kind across the seas, without the messages carried by the Chora. I know you have said that this makes us even for the aid which I once unknowingly rendered, and that we neither of us owe the other anything. But of course I requested that you visit when I saw the Reefbacks shadow, so you could see the splendor of what you have helped us found here!
_Across the reef, over a hundred lairs had been established, some of them in natural caves and pockets, others carved into the rock or constructed from stones, the sparse arctic corals, and shell plates or dragon scales as the serving ones were fond of calling them. Bits of gold and colorfully dyed fabrics adorned the entrances to layers, and nearly a dozen Draigiau could be seen at once, stretching their fins and legs, above the bustle of the servants. Mer, many of them clad in a variety of rich garments, Hermitfolk of varying sizes, some of them proudly wearing dragon scale shells, Shrimpfolk and Nautiloids, shells painted an array of colors and some wearing jewelry, all went about their business farming, carrying goods, or hurrying to attend their matrons needs.
She paused for a moment, letting the view of what opulence the dragons had been able to bring together sink into her guests eyes._
And of course, I also have received the request for aid that your messenger dropped off. I would like to see our peoples become friends. And I believe that it would do my kind some good to see the shadows of your Reefbacks more often, between the ice sheets above. I expect I am not the only of my people to wonder if we share a distant kinship with the great, shelled beasts. So I would like to invite you and your Reefback, and your crew, to rest here for as long as you need. My attendants will help care for your steed as if it were one of my own kind. _she turned and began to scuttle slowly back towards the hewn opening in the shell of the Crest, making a wide, welcoming gesture._ 
There are some logistical hurdles that we are still dealing with before we will be able to spare enough feed for more than one of your majestic steeds, unfortunately. But I hope to have those resolved in the near future, and perhaps then you can visit again, and we can discuss the furnishing of a nursery where more of your creatures can rest here regularly..."


*3. Economy - Buyout Trading Post - Region 56, TP3: Herring* (Distance Penalty: -1, assisted by mysteriously convenient Herring swimming patterns) (9... failure...)
*Spoiler: Scene*
Show


_A motley collection of aquatic beings rested and floated about a dune a little ways outside the settlement. They were fishing. Or at least, trying to catch some fish.
Laekces grimaced and grabbed around a dark purple shape with a tentacle, prying it free from where it had sunk a pair of fangs._ OW! _they exclaimed, twitching._
Little festering pest nearly peeled up my shell with those mandibles! _the nautilian called out to their fellows before angrily shaking the offending shell-less invertebrate in front of their face._ Know what Im gonna do to you for that? Im gonna feed you to a fish, thats what! _They deftly sank the unfortunate purple glob onto the end of a pointed stick, which they tossed with a huff out onto the dune where a few other similar baited rods were attracting a sadly sparse school of stormfish. The skewered worm flopped about, releasing an icky black murk into the water around it as Laekces turned and gripped a thin harpoon, hefting it up and looking about for a target._
You were gonna do that anyway, you know. _one of their companions, a tritaol mermaid with brown mottled and silver scales chided them. Her kind were rare to see still in these waters, but she had come with her family and their patron to the Gathering in the hopes that she might meet a few others among the servings ones of other Draigiau. As servants to the same patron, Laekces knew Chumani well enough, and they had been jabbing fun at each other to lighten their slumping mood all morning._
You say something, ink-face? _The Nautilian retorted._
Hey at least I just tasted one and didnt let one get a taste of me! _she taunted back, before trying to hide her gag reaction at the still-lingering flavor of the sticky, dark ink that stained all around her mouth._
Our Patron returns! _another of their fellows called out excitedly, and several of them turned, dropping what they were doing to watch the approach of their white and yellow shelled patron lithely propelling through the water towards them, a collection of more of their fellows in his wake. Several long feeler antenna softly combed the ocean floor ahead of him, turning towards their vibrations as he neared. His eyesight wasnt as acute at a distance as that of some Dragons, but especially in murky water, it didnt have to be._ 
Chumani, I think its your turn to report our works! _a well padded, strong Mer prompted the mermaid cheerfully, and she brightened at that privilege for a moment.
But then she droned_ Whichd be awesome except our works have amounted to bleck. Ugh.
_She swam forward and took a moment to try to think if she had really anything to report other than being cold and having found a plentiful source of  some kind of horrible leeches. She didnt have long before her patron settled in the water ahead, slowly drifting down to come to rest behind the dune they were on._
HELLO! More of my beautiful and wonderful servants! I cant wait to hear what youve been up to, tell me, wh-OOOH! It looks like youve found something?... _The Draig exclaimed proudly, looking about at the crew, the net with a few fish, and the collection of little kelp bundles sitting on the dunes, periodically emitting clouds of dark murk. He took note, now that he was up close, of the dark stains around the mouths of a few of his serving ones._ Youve found something TASTY?! 
_His excitement and positivity just made it worse to report that things hadnt gone well._
Hello, oh patron, Lawenach. _she greeted._ Unfortunately, the uh, specimens we procured from the local vender she gestured widely to the bundles and then towards the settlement are well while theyre strictly speaking edible-
_She gagged again._
Oh dear, are you alright? _Lawenach asked, reaching a feeler down to gently touch Chomanis head and shoulder, blinking in concern._
Ill be fine, oh Lawenach. _she answered._ These Inkfang worms are, to the best figuring of our group only barely edible. Most of us who tried one found them quite vile, in fact. The ink they spray is awful tasting, except to Hermitfolk.
Theyre really not so bad once you learn to grip em away from the pointy bits! _chimed up a shelled comrade whos face was thoroughly stained black and was in the process of extracting another of the vicious little things from one of the bundles._
We did get the idea though, _continued Chomani, trying to smile without getting more of the ink taste in her mouth,_ that uh, maybe we could use them as fish-feed back in the farms?
_Lawenach the Jovial nodded sympathetically, but was having trouble listening to his dear serving ones reporting sad news, and interrupted hoping to change the mood._
Well thats good thinking of you, my clever ones! Good thinking! But it seems like those little things make you rather unhappy to have to handle, so why dont we put that plan aside for now, and we can suggest it to the Queen if other options dont work out.
_Oh no, that wasnt the right thing to say. Now the little mermaid looked crestfallen and dejected. He needed to change the subject immediately._
Speaking of which! A swimmer came back from Heliwrdwynis hunting group with great news! They scouted around the frozen wastes for a ways, and they found herring! Schools and shoals and hoards of herring! Herring for leagues! So no need to be glum that we didnt get much food here, well go ahead and join them! Your fellow servants have brought nets! And you can bring those bundles of bait along and well get rid of them all, catching herring! Itll all be okay. In a few weeks time, well be having herring for dinner, back in the new lair!
_That did the trick! He always knew how to cheer up his servants! They were licking their lips and wiggling their mandibles, chittering excitedly now at the prospect of going home with full nets. He just hoped he hadnt gotten their hopes up too high. He had a bad habit of doing that.
Chomani and the other serving ones were relieved to see their patron still in good spirits. They just hoped he wasnt getting his own hopes up too high about where they were going. He had a bad habit of doing that._



*4. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 1* to Wings of the World (With Chora Seek Aid) (10... failure...)
*5. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 2* to Wings of the World (With Chora Seek Aid) (15. success!)
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_The Queen Shell sends Ewyllysgar the Stubborn-backed to help settle a nearby dispute among the sea-floor native inhabitants, between the spiritual merits of Silence and Noise, apparently opposing fragments of a now splintered local dogma. We suggest they put aside their differences, and both try meditating on the legends and splendor of Dragons, which of course their fervor could also become a part of, should they wish to serve by spreading word
Brenhineplisgyn regularly visits to lend her own presence and voice to the persuasive efforts, as her time allows, believing that just as Dragons have sustained legends, our stories may in turn help to preserve us. We hope that we also have the support of the power that the Chora sing to, or that their songs of us will otherwise reach the ears of those we hope to persuade._ 


Link to rolls

_DING!_ 
Ruler: Economy +1, Faith +1
Treasure +1
Favors owed: 1 to Chelonian Chora

*Non-Actions:*
_Send envoys to pay respects to the Ninth of Nine, Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, of the Shifting Ennead, and exchange courtesy gifts (and hopefully inspire some awe) with the Doflein of Danabae. Inform them of the Gatherings settlement being established in this region, and our hopes for peaceful relations.Accept offer of Seek Aid from the Chelonian Chora, in continuing to spread the word of our own legends.
_

Ruler Stats for Round 2:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 4
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 3

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*

Ruler: *Laksha*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:
**
1:* *[Economy]* Colonize Region 76 with the aid of the Chelonian Chora. [Roll: 16, Success!]*Spoiler*
Show

_The Gravetenders seek out the remnants of the Makers wherever they can, and records suggest that there are lesser cities here. Progress is slow but steady, for while they are few in number, they do not sleep, or rest when they have work to do. Laksha calls it the next step in their journey into the murky future, and names their new home Bastion. The discovery of several Maker artifacts galvanized the project, and an entire argument over the nature of Maker funerary rites has been ignited. Among many, this would be a sign of dissent, but for the Gravetenders, it's business as usual._

 *2: [Faith]* Convert Holy Site 2 in Danabae (Region 69) to The Maker's Remnants with the aid of the Chelonian Chora. [Roll: 14, Success!] ((Target changed to account for new empire, at GM request.))
*Spoiler*
Show

_Stone and silver not care much about being consumed, and the seemingly immortal mound of flesh that is the Neoplastic Monolith is fascinating to the Gravetenders. Traveling far, a number of them have established what amounts to a temple nearby, where they observe and remark upon the Monolith's ever-shifting nature, and their comparatively unchanging design. Perhaps variation in the forms of future Gravetenders would be a step forward in their spiritual growth._

 *3: [Faith]* Project: Assist the Kar-Nath Hegemony with construction of a Reefback Nursery.
*Spoiler*
Show

_The Gravetenders were sad to discover that their nearest biological neighbors had little record of the Makers, but were happy to lend their aid. The Chelonian Chora is aligned, in a sense, with the Gravetenders interests, as far as spirituality goes. More importantly, it ensured collaboration on both sides, and Laksha views unnecessary conflict as a terrible shame._


*4: [Diplomacy]* Project: Begin construction of a Smoking Garden with the aid of the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
*5: [Diplomacy]* Project: Continue construction of a Smoking Garden with the aid of the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
*Spoiler*
Show

_The request from the Abyssal Stewards couldn't come at a better time.  The metals they can provide are of great interest to beings of metal and  stone, and their grave tidings are to be taken seriously. One needs only look upon the Dead Cities themselves to understand how easily a grand civilization can suffer great catastrophe._



Non-Actions: 
Take the Chelonian Chora's offer, owing one Favor in exchange for Seek Aid on colonizing 76 and converting 69. 
Take the Divine Nacre's offer and gain access to Graduated Symbiosis.
Accept the Trade Route offered by the Seatide Confederacy.
*Spoiler*
Show

_As always, the Gravetenders are glad to meet new organic life, and share their understanding of the world. These 'Pepsins,' so different from the Gravetender's southern neighbors, are welcomed to share their trade, and encouraged to take part in the neverending discussion and spiritual debate that marks the Gravetender homes._



*[Rolls]*

Leader improvements:

Faith +1, now 6.
Diplomacy +1, now 4.

Ruler stats for Round 2:.
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*

*Ruler:* Frozen King Thubrak
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 1
Economy - 2
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]* Project: Aid the Gravetenders in construction of their Smoking Garden (Kar-Nath takes 1 point of Abyssal Stewards favor from the rewards as their portion)
_- With the discovery of the ancient caretakers practically at their doorstep, the Hegemony has been swift to accept the cautious offer of mutual cooperation. Despite their somewhat isolationist culture, the leadership of the reclusive nation has seen the value in learning more about the people situated so close to them._

2. *[Diplomacy]* Project:Begin construction of Reefback Nursery with help of the Gravetenders
3. *[Diplomacy]* Project: Continue construction of Reefback Nursery with help of the Gravetenders (The Gravetenders get 1 point of Chelonian Chora favor out of the pot while Kar-Nath takes the rest of the rewards)
_- While an isolationist people, the Nathi find great comfort in the songs and news of distant lands, and as such look to court Chelonian Chora to settle into the capital despite its remote and inhospitable nature. As gesture of goodwill shared by the two communities, The Hegemony has received a measure of help in the matter from the Gravetenders, in exchange of aiding their allies with their own project in turn._

4. *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 1 in Region 75 to The Voice of Jaarn [Roll: 11] (Failure)

5. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Faction (Aristocratic) in Region 75 [Roll: 8] (Failure)

*Non-actions:*

A. Establish diplomatic contact with The Gravetenders
_-A first contact made by Kar-Nath scouts patrolling the edges of Hegemony's waters bringing the Gravetenders to the forefront of Nathi's attention, the enigmatic constructs have been a subject of much rumor, debate and thought within all levels of the society. For now, the tentative offerings of mutual cooperation seem to be starting the relations of two cultures off on the right foot._

B. Accept Divine Nacres' offer of access to technology to obtain Trophic Deconvolution for one Favor

C. Establish diplomatic contact with Riftlings Many
_- An informal communion of sorts occurring briefly enough to be nearly impossible to scrutinize, the two have made tentative first contact, with Frozen King sending his hail to the Riftlings Many via a royal messenger. While the initial contact was tense due to measure of territorial disputes , no outright hostility has yet broken out._

D. Take the Chelonian Chora's offer of Seek Aid for one Favor, use Seek Aid on Convert Holy Site on 75 and Sway Faction (Aristocratic) on 75

E. Replace Thubrak as the ruler of Kar-Nath Hegemony with a new candidate (not a heir)

*Leader improvements for round 2:*

Diplomacy +2

*Leader stats for round 2 (New leader rolls):*

Diplomacy - 5 (base of 3, +2 from Diplomacy gain from the round)
Military - 5 (base of 4, +1 from one of starting +1's)
Economy - 4 (base of 3, +1 from one of starting +1's)
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show





*Actions:*
[Economy]Establish Trade Route with the Gravetenders
_A small drift crosses the border into the the Dead Cities, carrying with them pots of antifreeze, local crafts and bluefish herds. They move from city to city, seeking opportunities to trade their wares for valuables not found in Seatide. Not only this, but the Drift's Elders offer to return later, turning their trade expedition into an annual trip and passing on any message the Gravetenders might have for the Judge._[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (79. TP2) - Success
[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (74. TP2)  - Success
_Seatide has prospered, and the Drifts have grown and multiplied to fill the sea with their herds. Now, smaller Drifts venture out beyond their traditional fishing grounds to establish trade routes with nearby peoples. While dangerous and difficult, the prospect of new goods and stories to bring to Deepdrift for the winter is too good to pass up_.[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (79. TP3) - Failure
[Military]Raise military unit
_Judge Shimmering Turquoise hires a cadre of young sting-warriors to serve directly at his command. While the Pepsins have been at peace for many decades, the Judge feels that the many traveling Drifts and merchants now leaving Seatide will need protection against the dangers of banditry and predatory sea life._
Non-Actions:
Accept the offer of the Divine Nacres and receive Supernatic Propagation

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...7&postcount=72

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 3
Economy: 5 (+2)
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 0

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Photospore Signaling

Resources controlled:
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (*)]
Treasure: 

Reputation:

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 5 => 7
Economy: 4
Faith: 1
Intrigue:3

*ROUND ONE*: The Risen
_It was my great and personal pleasure to oversee the first rise of our people. Too long had we been confined, and our glory restrained by the walls of our home. It was, in hindsight, a cruel jest of nature to put us in such a lightless, lifeless place, when what we needed was fresh bones and bodies to grow our people._

*Actions!* Economy: Buyout Trade Post Two (Sandfish) in Region Twenty-Two (Success!)
_Through the course of their history so far, the Unity has been limited by the relatively low amount of fresh corpses upon which to establish new colonies. One of the first discoveries that the Unity make when they look up and see the World Above is that there is a large population of appropriately sized creatures nearby. Grinmaw the Calamitous orders an immediate effort to try and see if they can be harvested._ Military: Raise Unit, The Bone Tide Military: Raise Unit, The Chatterers Military: Raise Unit, The Red Tide Military Five Special: Raise General, Carapace the Eviscerator! (Mil 10!)
_Carapace is a Unity colony that grew on and in the exoskeleton of some tremendous crab. Taller than the average mer, he scuttles along the bottom, alternately whispering dissent or loudly spewing fiery invectives against the current state of the Unity under Grinmaw. The Calamitous One tires of this, and seeks to find something useful for him to do. Thus, he is set to organize the military, in the hopes that giving him a chance to make the changes he espouses will quiet him._

Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

*News and Rumors*An odd circumstance occurred in the middle of the first year. A strange creature came to the Unity of its own accord. It was, unfortunately, torn apart before it could deliver its message, but when a colony was placed upon its bones, the new member of the Unity gained consciousness with vague memories of some Great, Red Colony. This is of interest to all members of the Unity, and Grinmaw warns his people to avoid devouring anything that looks like it might be from the Great, Red Reef again.The end of the world has been averted for another ten years. The Unity rejoice!

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4 (+1)
Economy: 4 (+1)
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 4
 Link to ruler rolls
Round One:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Twisted) [Military] Recruit unit (The Night) [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14) *[10]* (Failed) [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 3 in Region 14) *[12]* (Success!) [Diplomacy] A diplomatic mission to contact the governing bodies of Region 13 *[14]* (Success!)


*Spoiler: Kaarme*
Show


*Spoiler: Geography*
Show

 The region of Kaarme is an expansive kelp forest that is mostly flat save for the yawning canyon that scars the sea floor, twisting its way almost entirely across the region. Within this canyon, the Auros city of Syva can be found. Nestled in the briny depths of the chasm, a ring of dim lights can be seen shining at the bottom from the canyon edge against the washed-out green of the day. As one draws closer, it can be seen that the lights seem to disappear downward, a tunnel system leading ever deeper. As the pressure begins to build, a tunnel suddenly twists away, revealing a chamber filled with breathable air and lights. The starry walls pulse with microbial biofilms that feed on the nutrient-rich walls, releasing oxygen into the chamber through a peculiar process. Legends say the first Auros dwelled in this cave, and the city has since risen up around it with its denizens adapting to the murky twilight.

Outside of the chasm, the kelp forest teems with life. Bony fish and sharks are always seen twisting through the towering stalks. From the kelp itself hangs translucent red fruit, casting the floor in a mixture of greens, reds, and oranges. A large variety of life feeds off of the fruit and fish, but most prefer to stay hidden. 



*Spoiler: People*
Show

 The Auros people are a partly serpentine race with a humanoid torso that melds into a long undulating tail, except for the mothers. A new mother is born from the last egg an Auros bears. All Auros are female and reproduce parthenogenetically, so new mothers are produced with decent regularity. The child hatches fully serpentine. It is almost indistinguishable from a wild animal save for the amazing intelligence it displays and the enormous size it will grow to. One mother and her chosen mate rule the city, the first selected as the first mother born after the death of the last. These ruling mothers dwell permanently in the system of caves below the city and are only ever seen by Auros and thoroughly trusted outsiders. All other mothers serve the rulers to either seed new colonies or serve as weapons at their disposal. Due to their enormous size, the mothers are also sterile.

The majority of the denizens, however, are much smaller. Ranging from 10-15 feet long typically with the absolute largest among them being up to 20 feet in length. Coloration will vary, but generally consists of black bands against a lighter white, yellow, or blue coloration. 

Temperament among the Auros is generally cold and disinterested towards outsiders, but they are extremely friendly and affectionate towards each other, forming stable romantic pairs of 2-3.

The mothers are especially so, but all Auros are extremely intelligent. Those that dont train as warriors pursue science and experimentation. Both classes are respected with warriors being capable of intense strategy and complex maneuvers and others have a deep understanding of the natural world and how it can be manipulated. 

Being serpentine, the Auros are carnivorous. They feed somewhat on the naturally abundant fish of the area, but a staple of their diet is a large larva that dwells within kelp fruit. If allowed to grow, these larvae spawn a large species of cephalopod grazers that can sometimes be seen clinging to the stalks, but it generally prefers to stay hidden from potential predators. While they arent overtly dangerous, they can do serious damage if engaged, and its simpler to harvest their larvae, which dwell in plain sight. 

Like wild sea snakes, the Auros are not capable of breathing while underwater, and they depend on the oxygen generated in a chamber in the caves below. They are capable of holding their breath for several hours at a time, so while they could surface to satisfy their oxygen demands, they prefer to dwell in the darkness of the chasm. 



*Spoiler: Resource*
Show

 Many exotic organisms and substances can be found in the cave system below the city of Syva. However, the most abundant is a lithotrophic algae that produces a potent neurotoxin. While the Auros have adapted to tolerate low levels in the water around the blooms, the toxin can be easily purified to lethal concentrations by exposing the algae to high pressure and collecting the liquid that results, which is aptly named Barotoxin. While it is seldom traded, it is the main export from Syva. 

Apart from that, the Auros always crave well-crafted equipment. While they are proficient in many chemical processes and battle strategies, they do not make their own weapons or armor. Without it, they feel vulnerable, so in their limited trade relations, they seek to gain arms.



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

 The Auros revere the darkness and depths that have protected them and given them so much. The concept is deified as a figure they call Astra, which they dont actively worship, but they acknowledge her gifts and her mystery. There is no official temple, but every Auros knows her name and keeps a token of hers to which they may offer a quick prayer for good luck before a battle or experiment. Usually, this takes the form of a dark pearl inserted in jewelry, armor, or a weapon. However, if an Auros has some other item touched by the deep, this may also be used. The revered physical sites of her power are found in the deepest accessible recess of the caves below the city. 

The most commonly visited is the air-filled cave where all Auros go to breathe. The biofilm along the walls and ceiling provides food to bioluminescent animals, appearing as stars that shine and twinkle against a black sky. The Auros know that this, by far, is the greatest gift that the depths provide, and they respect it as such.

Another site is a hole known simply as The Deep, and if an Auros is so compelled, they may make offerings or meditate on the dark expanse. Because of the pressure and distance, no one knows exactly how far down it goes, only that sources of light seem to disappear after several minutes of traveling into the blackness. 

The least visited site is where the Auros pearls are found. Even with a light source, upon entering the cave, the water becomes a shroud of complete darkness. Only by careful listening is it possible to hear the muffled sounds of stone rolling across stone, and only then can the loose pearls be obtained. This is generally seen as a right of passage, and an Auros will only retrieve their pearl when they are considered fully grown. Once obtained, they will do whatever they can to avoid repeating the experience because although the darkness bestows them a gift, one can never be sure what other dangers hide beyond the senses. 




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Military: 0/3 units (+2)




*Spoiler: Technologies* 
Show


Composite grafting

Due to their strong interest in science, it was only natural that the Auros turned to experimenting with the natural diversity they found around them, looking to replicate and harness the processes that occurred in the kelp forests above and the caves below. Because the act of collecting and extracting products can be dangerous at times, the organisms that produce the desired products are grafted to others to facilitate their survival and acquisition of necessary nutrients. This helps for desired substances to be made and stored without the potentially arduous journey to where they are naturally found.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 1

Ruler: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 4
Actions:
(Rolls at post 76 in rolling thread. I can't link bc of a low post total. I'm sorry)

*Spoiler: Interference in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead will not be tolerated*
Show

The great brine barrier to the north neatly sections off the Dead Seas from the life-blighted lands of the tragic isolates. While not all of the Dead Seas have been brought fully into the Mother's vision of sterile perfection, those regions encompassed by the brine wall remain Hers and the Riftlings' alone. That the eastern reaches, the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead (Region 66) are not cleansed is not an invitation for trespass. The unwanted isolates of the land would do well to heed our doctrine and seek their own communion--preferably far away from us.

And yet. In the Mother's own sacred depths, the Congregation of the Isolated seeks to preach its own message, one which would deny the immobile election of the Fathers to be a blessing. Despite our diplomatic entreaties, they made incursion. They were warned. They were given an explanation. Nevertheless, they persisted. And it is by denunciation that they will discover that only one faith will find purchase in these waters.

*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. *SUCCESS* but the Congregation's higher roll means *FAILURE* 13
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #2 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. *FAILURE* 11

*Spoiler: Diplomatic mission to the Eternal Spring*
Show

It is not often that the Riftlings are met with anything more than bemusement by foreign powers. Much of this reception is surely attributable to the tragic isolation under which many species operate. It doubtless warps the mind and the judgment. But not all peoples are so twisted, and not all lands are lamentably amenable to life. Though insufficiently curated, the magma falls of...Magma Falls are a beautifully hostile environment, and the Ambassador to Herring and the Eternal Spring dawdle on the way back. Is it the Ambassador's fault that they find a significant portion of their number speaking of the glories of the Eternal Communion? It is rare to have such a receptive audience, and one which itself can actually understand the true meaning of existence. By the time the Ambassador leave, they may have left a greater imprint than the Youngest had expected.

*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 51 into the Eternal Communion. *SUCCESS* 17
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #2 in Region 51 into the Eternal Communion. *SUCCESS* 15
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #3 in Region 51 into the Eternal Communion. *FAILURE* 10


Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4
Economy: 4
*Faith: 7 (+2)*
Intrigue: 4

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round 1
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made.

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Two: Begin
Years 4 - 6

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!


*Rules Alerts and Changes!*


_The following events occurred between Year 1 - Year 3_


*Discovery!*
_ Explorations and prospecting_ 

The Shark People Arrive in Region 73! They have 5 units, three open mobile holy centers, and one open mobile trade post of Foreign Trinkets!
During the spring of year three, rumors start to spread of the coming of some group known as the Shark People, and by the end of the summer they arrive, a few hundred at a time, in region 73. Those brave enough to approach the newcomers encounter a cautious and hungry-looking band of Chelorians speaking in various tongues, with all their earthly possessions lashed to the backs of their gene-tailored sharks.

Intent on making the most of their loan, the Carral family ventures east from Cyph-Arel and discover Region 123, an inhabited region specializing in the harvest of * Malleable Blubber,*  ideally in return for * Spices.*  The region is guarded by 1 unit of Native Defenders. CYP gains a +1 to buyout any single TP in this region in Round 2

LUX Investigate southwest of region 135 with aid from the Chelonian Chora and discover Region 101, an inhabited region specializing in the production of * Luxurious Hides*  and whose people are in great consistent need of new * Tools* . The region is guarded by 5 units of Native Defenders. LUX gains 1 treasure and gain a +1 to buyout a TP in this region next turn


*Spoiler: Map*
Show










*Growth!*
_Actions involving colonization or settling, projects to build new TPs/HCs, founding Cities/Holy Orders/Fortresses, rising in country status, claims, and similar forms of growth and expansion._

Let it never be said that the people of Magma Falls are wasteful. Rather than tossing both disgraced ruler and disgraced dwellings alike aside, the North Pole is refurbished and refitted to a functional, defensible, and _useful_ mountain with mass production and diplomatic facilities. The North Pole is established as a City in Region 51. A Fortress is constructed in Region 51

After sending envoy after envoy to the newly-contacted lands in the northwest, one envoy finally returns with good tidings. An eager contact amongst the ruling class shares their vision for opportunity, and will act as a direct line for the Syndicate in the region to exert authority. The Lambent Syndicate establishes a Claim on Region 28

Shortly after Angus, Who Seeks out Large Curves in the Patterns, departs Bobs court, a messenger reports that after a quick whisker trim and a change of clothes, the Duchess found Angus presentable enough to do the job. The messenger also bears an embossed invitation for Anguss friends and relations to attend the speedily-arranged but extremely decadent wedding. *The CSC gains a weak Marriage Claim on Region 66!*

Yirp sends one of his sons out to the neighboring region only to receive a message several weeks later that he is engaged to be wed into the local ruling class. Yirp, not sure what to make of this news decides that this must be a sign of otter superiority. The wedding is a civil affair with only two sea goat sacrifices made to calm all otterkind to this union. 
*The OTT gains a weak Marriage Claim on Region 112!*

Devout and unrelenting in their search for the Makers, the Gravetenders do not rest in exploration, and their efforts are rewarded with the discovery of Maker artifacts. The discovery spurs efforts to further settle and explore the area, as well as passionate arguments over Maker funerary rites. The Gravetenders colonize Region 76 with aid from the Chelonian Chora


*Statecraft!*
_Anything involving Swaying or Impressing, Cultural Identities, establishing vassals and lieges, events and marriage claim exchanges between players,_ 

Solidifying their close bonds, the Lighthouse establishes a Cultural Exchange with the Lambent Syndicate.

The Gotezhar experience a change in leadership! Profundus Korasoon, not too long ago appointed general by the Sublime One, overthrows the Sublime One and becomes the new ruler of the People of the Rain. 

The Coronation of Primarch Marcion sees many attendees from across the newly connected world, and the Sakura-Jin host delegates from the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri, the Kalan Company, Pfilghol, the Otterians, the Ironkelp Knights, the Lux-Glossian Shades, and the Costa of Palacia. News and words are exchanged, trades and deals struck, and it is safe to say that all who attended learned interesting things about their regional neighbors.

Determined to welcome their neighbors and cast off the overbearing shadows of caution, the Coral of the Protected Statera hosts a grand potluck in the tropics. It is a great success, with attendees swapping introductions, stories, and technology amidst a great bounty of delicacies. Delegations are sent from the Hymenocera Expanse, the Lojanese Republic, the Crimson Choir, and the Lambent Syndicate, as well as the Abyssal Stewards.

Striking a bargain with the Chelonian Choir, the Lojanese Republic uses the CCAs assistance to sway the merchants in Region 6 to their side; The Lojanese Republic gains Support of the Mercantile Faction in Region 6

While the unimaginative may have wondered how on sand could a school of herring manage to conduct diplomacy? the herring of the Deep Blue have found creative solutions. Exploiting the allure of delicious food, Deep Blue stocks and offers sweetened and fattened Bream to its neighbors, and how can such a gift be rejected? Deep Blue gains Support of the Aristocratic Factions in Regions 55 and 57


*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_ 

The Tellan family of the Cyphiri Union sees an opportunity in the reopening of the currents and seizes it with all their tentacles, selling their holdings at home to fund a trading expedition to Orope. With cooperation from the Ulnesh and the Middish themselves, the trade route soon becomes established between the two Flowing Way powers.
The Cyphiri Union establishes a Trade Route with the Ironkelp Order

A Drift from the Seatide Confederacy crosses into Gravetender waters, bearing unique and valuable wares. Their trip proves so successful that it quickly becomes an annual trip through the Dead Cities, bringing closer ties between the Confederacy and the Gravetenders.
The Seatide Confederacy establishes a Trade Route with the Gravetenders


Prime Minister Thnoet receives a rare summons from the Plo'uogoar, evidently a warning of increasing competition from foreign civilizations. In response, the government moves to secure a greater share of local production in Lojan. The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 9 for Ching He'aang

Looking farther afield, merchants of the Lojanese Republic secure a supply of the Delights of Moonlight unique to the Dunes of Revelation. To what purpose they desire to import the potent hallucinogen remains to be seen. The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 17 for Delights of Moonlight

The Tellan trade route proves immediately valuable, as the Cyphiri strike a deal to import Giantsbane Seeds along the new route, though whether for their decorative carvings or their explosive potential is as yet unclear. The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 114 for Giantsbane Seeds

Hearing the reports of scouts entranced by the Gardenbearer Turtles of the southeast, the Sakura-Jin follows them up with merchants to secure bales of the creatures.
The World Garden of the Sakura-Jin buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 141 for Gardenbearer Turtles

Keeping one eye on the potential for foreign trade, the World Garden intensifies harvesting of glue from Dashashams native barnacles.
The World Garden of the Sakura-Jin buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 119 for Barnacle Glue

Betting on the rising civilizations of the temperate waters, the merchants of Costa Sereia strike deals with their peers to import the basic necessities of life - plankton from the far east, and the Gotezhars Pure Berries closer to home.
Costa Sereia buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 124 for Plankton with support from the Kalan Company
Costa Sereia buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 138 for Pure Berries

Seeking to expand their trade network, the trade houses of the Hymenocera Expanse dispatch two delegations to travel the waters. The first secures contracts with a handful of Selachian Mercenary companies, while the other, taken by the pure cuteness of the local wildlife, invests their full energies in the acquisition of Tiny Turtles.
The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries
The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 28 for Tiny Turtles

The Hymenocera work to strengthen their domestic economy as well, expanding production of Carapace Armor.
The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 3 for Carapace Armor

Seeing an opportunity in the chaos enveloping [Region 6], the Coral of the Protected Statera send out envoys to every mercenary company in the area. Backed by charismatic negotiators and a hefty sum of cash, they find that within a few short years they have secured contracts with over half of the local companies.
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Posts 2 and 3 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries

Concentrating their mercantile efforts in the northeastern Polar reaches, the Seatide Confederacy establishes sound contracts both among their neighbors and themselves, acquiring Firefly Squid from abroad and consolidating antifreeze production at home.
Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 2 in region 74 for Firefly Squid
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 79 for Bluefish Antifreeze

In an effort to expand their numbers, the leader of the Unity orders the exploitation of the Sandfish to the west. The reaction of the locals to the emergence of the harvester colonies is not recorded, but evidently relations are smooth enough for the Sandfish corpses to continue to swell the Unity.
The Unity buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 22 for Sandfish

Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso of the Auros embark on a grand scheme of consolidation, aiming to bring Kaarmes Barotoxin fully under central control. Though these efforts do not succeed completely, neither can they be said to have failed.
The Auros of Kaarme buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 14 for Barotoxin


*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_
The Lambent Syndicate is drawn to the preaching of the Reef, and the Chorus of the Crimson Choir develops a following at Indahs Rise; The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Holy Site 1 in Region 2

Despite the fearsome reputation of the Lighthouses followers of the Radiance, the Choir finds foothold by adapting their messages and sways the Lighthouse to their divine ways; The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Holy Site 1 in Region 7

Finding a common understanding, a balance of co-operation and mutual aid is struck and opens a path for the Crimson Choir to spread the Reef; The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Holy Site 1 in Region 31

To match movement of peoples in the north, the Grand Master of the Ironkelp Knights successfully engineers a missionary expedition to the Swarmshadow Cult; The Ironkelp Knights convert Holy Site 1 in Region 109

Proving to be skilled in more than just military matters, Knight Commander Tolmach manages to establish a school of the Flowing Way after negotiation with foreigners, and the Grand Master takes a personal interest in overseeing the establishment of the new school; the Ironkelp Knights convert Holy Site 3 in Region 135

Like starlight carried in a wave, the Forests are the centerpoint of a dazzling array of motes illuminating the depths. The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 18

In the east, the wave of light is as strong as a tidal surge, accompanied by the soothing and disorienting singing of the Chelonian Chora. The light is not of the sun or moon but of memory, and all find a second chance to see their long-lost loves. The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 15

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling convert Holy Site 1 in Region 66

Sent to settle a dispute over conflicting dogma, Ewyllysgar the Stubborn-backed fascinates and draws the disputers into legends and tales of the Dragons, legends which are greatly supported by appearances and aid from Brenhineplisgyn and the songs of the Chelonian Chora. The Draigiau Residuum Gathering converts Holy Site 2 in Region 70

Fascinated by the Neoplastic Monolith, the Gravetenders sought to observe and understand the Monoliths nature, and find assistance in the form of the Chelonian Choras songs. Though the Gravetenders are on their own journey, their presence and interest is mutually fascinating to the locals. The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 2 in Region 69

FInding common ground in the Eternal Spring, the Riftlings see both opportunity and interest, and waste no time in sending additional envoys to the Magma Falls to spread the Eternal Communion. These efforts, despite the hostile environment, are broadly a success. The Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas convert Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Region 51


*Wonder!*
_New artifacts & specialized ships, miracles, new technologies, significant projects_

Casting eyes further afield, the Lux-Glossian Shades commission and complete a Specialized Ship

As the second year of healing ends and the third year begins, the entire Polar area is engulfed in light. Each night for a month, brilliant lights play above the waters surface, casting the dunes and kelp forests in beautiful shades of green, blue, and red. Though auroras are no new phenomenon, these are unusually large and bright and last for tens of hours, not minutes. The meaning of this portent is fiercely debated across the frigid waters, but the holy men reach no consensus.


*Might!*
_Military events including both military developments and military actions_

After raising new forces of Squalls, the Sublime One of the Gotezhar anoints the Profundus Korasoon as a skilled leader of this host. The Gotezhar appoint Profundus Korasoon as a General with a Military Score of 10 and the Tactical Doctrine: _ Aim For the Storms Center_  - -6 to Enemy Leader Loss and -20% Enemy Casualties
[INDENT] Profundus Korasoon quickly passes the mantle of general and the Tactical Doctrine to Squall Essensio (Military Score 10)

The Ironkelp Knights are keenly aware that danger may lurk behind each next surge, and Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue is chosen for his experience and the respect of his troops to serve as the Grand Masters primary military leader. The Ironkelp Knights appoint Amlaigh Tolmach as General with a Military Score of 10 and the Tactical Doctrine _ Quiver Hells Foundations_ - +2 to Battle Roll.

As chief rival to Olgght The-one-who-consumes, Gtsit earns the position of second-champion to direct their cunning, ruthlessness, and terrain mastery to support (and oppose) Olgght. The Pfith raise Gtsit the-second-champion as General with a Military Score of 8 and the Tactical Doctrine [I] Seas Opportunity/[I] - Enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain (Defending), transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy (Attacking).

Seeking to kill two fish with one snip, the Calamitous One takes advantage of the need for a military and the need to distract the nuisance that is Carapace the Eviscerator and tasks the annoying dissenter with organizing military. The Unity recruits Carapace the Eviscerator as a General with Military Score 10 and the Tactical Doctrine _ Tireless_  - -10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Though at times growth must be found in the pruning of doomed branches, so too is it true that growth must also decide to offer second chances to a polyp to better the whole. The Reef in Red is no different, and the name of Ernost VIII spreads - a disgraced Speaker with a penchant for getting into messes and substances alike, joined and exacerbated in partnership to an equally chaotic chorister. The Chorus of the Crimson Choir acquires Ernost VIII, a Spy with Intrigue Score 8

Whispers spread throughout the temperate regions of a new spy procured by Costa Sereia, though little is known of the mysterious figure except the renown of their skill. Costa Sereia Procures a Spy - Veruha Mascerena with an Intrigue Score 7

Locating a potential error in the system, Deep Blue identifies instead a useful agent - the Red Herring. For now, the Red Herring appears to simply be swimming in circles. Appears to be. Deep Blue procures Red Herring, a Spy with Intrigue Score 9

Though their trade deals of recent years have been quite successful, the Costa Sereia are not above taking the more underhanded approach when necessary. At first rebuffed by the local magnates of [Region 130], the Sereia turn to a series of threats, robberies, and accidents to ensure they are allowed to protect the regions Mineblossom Sponge.
Costa Sereia coerces Trading Post 2 in Region 130 for Mineblossom Sponge


*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

*The Aristocratic Support node in Region 6 is Unruly!*
_The presence of so many unemployed mercenaries looking for a meal has significantly destabilized region 6. Armed groups prowl the seafloor, looting and holding up roads._

*OTT fails to convert region 133!*
Returning to the great kelpland in a state of considerable dishevelment, the Supremacist Priest sent to convert region 133 reports some sort of sedition: just when he was about to perform a sacrifice to bless the local leaders, he found that his ceremonial rock had been stolen by some unknown party. Unable to perform his sacred rite without the rock, he quickly became a laughingstock of the local nobility and clergy.


*Organizations!*
With the aid of the Pfilghol, the first Smoking Garden is operational within the span of a few short years. Sited among a string of volcanic outlets in the northeast of the Pfithreef, the sloped terrain and proximity to existing heat flows results in an abundance of vent growths, many at curious angles, over the course of the process. Once the Koresh deem the first of the vents to have matured sufficiently, the now-local Grandmasters opt to name the site Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens - in honor of this development, and it is only a few months before the first deliveries of metal arrive in Pfithreefs capital, small though they might yet be. 
(PFG builds a Smoking Garden in 132, completing the ABS Base Request in the Temperate Zone: +1 Favor from and +1 Rep with ABS!)

The Gravetenders and Kar-Nath Hegemony work together to rapidly complete preparations for the Stewards, who are gifted the use of the Dead City of Morelia. As most of the Reliquaries once housed within the Dead City had long since been removed, it was the most practical location - especially given the collection of local currents that would help disperse the Gardens fumes more effectively. As the Gardens vents begin to grow into, through, and over the buildings of the Dead City, it seems like nothing so much as a corpses nutrients finally being reclaimed. To honor both this and the faith of their hosts, the newly promoted Grandmasters of the Garden dub it Gan Atzamot - the Bone Gardens. Much as they might have hoped for it, the Smiths can find no silver to capture from the black smoke that now wreathes the Dead City. Nonetheless, the Gravetenders soon find themselves in possession of a steady supply of stronger metals, ready for sculpting by hands of stone.
(GRV and KNH build a Smoking Garden in 78, completing the ABS Base Request in the Polar Zone: GRV gets +1 Rep with ABS! KNH gets +1 Favor from ABS!)

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir are the first to offer their knowledge to the Abyssal Stewards, making theirs among the first entries within the Coraline Compendium - the Stewards make it clear that such generosity is deserving of reward. (CCC contributes 1 entry to the Coraline Compendium: +1 Favor from ABS!)

DRG gains 1 Rep with CCA!

Work begins on a Reefback Nursery in the Protected Statera[1/3]

In the Kar-Nath Hegemony, the same cooperation that led to Gan Atzamot allows for the establishment of an area seeded with the appropriate base deep water corals and organisms capable of supporting critical stages in the reproductive cycles of the Choras Reefbacks. Of course, once the Chelonian Chora themselves take up residence, this soon blossoms into a thriving center from which culture, commerce, and more can spread, traveling through paths in the ice and rock carefully tracked and maintained by the Choras navigators. Given the glacial masses surrounding the Nursery, it becomes known as Icewall Reef - or, in the language of the Chora, Kiwensuli Awensinpin Lete.
(KNH and GRV build a Reefback Nursery in 77, completing the CCA Base Request in the Polar Zone: KNH gets +1 Favor from and +1 Rep with CCA! GRV gets +1 Favor from CCA!)

To every call, a response - the Chelonian Choras members attend to a myriad of labors, with repayment in full to come ast  (CYP, DRG, FAY, GRV, KNH, LOL, and SKR all indebt themselves to the CCA by 1 Favor in exchange for assistance!)

[Description will be posted with Org Actions!]
(SKR builds a Holdfast in 119 with 2 actions, completing the DNA Base Request in the Temperate Zone: +1 Favor from and +1 Rep with DNA!)

[Description will be posted with Org Actions!]
(SBK builds a Holdfast in 25 with 4 actions, completing the DNA Base Request in the Tropical Zone: +2 Favors from and +1 Rep with DNA!)

LOL gains 1 Rep with DNA!

A number of powers parlay with the Divine Nacres, gaining access to technologies they might otherwise have lacked opportunity to acquire. (HEX, SEN, GRV, KNH, STC all indebt themselves to the DNA by 1 Favor in exchange for technology!)

----------


## Silent_Interim

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir

Round 2

Ruler: Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise

Ruler Stats Round 2:
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*
[Faith 5] Organize Faith: Organize the Crimson Chant into a One Doctrine faith. (Tied for first in the Tropical zone, gaining 2 Prestige.)
Sub-action- Set Holy Site Bonus (5)- *Scarlet Glory*: +1 to Impress actions (Approved)_Bloodhome swells with the weight of new converts. Already they flow like trickles of crimson, into the waiting mouths of the Reef and the waiting song of the Choir. Measures must be taken, to ensure that all who wish to join the Choir may, to ease the minds of all, and to ensure the flow of blood and minds does not cease._[Diplomacy] Host Event: Pilgrimage to Bloodhome.
_To the end of ensuring peace and mutual prosperity, invitations are sent to the leadership of a few nearby countries. The message is simple. All ye who would join with our god, bring your frail and your elders, your sick and your dying; we shall show you wonder._[Diplomacy] Complete the Reefback Nursery in the Protected Strata (region 31), earning 1 CCA favour.[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation: Raise rep from 0 to 1 with the Abyssal Stewards. (Failure, roll)[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation: Raise rep from 0 to 1 with the Chelonian Chora. (Failure, roll)
_The diplomatic corps of the Choral government has long been neglected, its duties largely subsumed into the priesthood. While this has given the Chorus ample opportunity to speak confidently on matters of religion, it has left the Chorus unprepared for more traditional diplomatic endeavours. In a not uncontroversial move, the Living-Speaker allocates a significant amount of resources back to the diplomatic corps, attempting to curry favour with both the Chelonian Chora and the Abyssal Stewards. The efforts are by and large unsuccessful, as the poorly-trained and ill-equipped ambassadors seem more prone to shouting matches over the philosophical supremacy of the Crimson Chant than to actual performance of their mission, but their failures will be enlightening for the next wave of ambassadors. Still, some progress is made with the Chora thanks to the efforts of the Chorus in expanding the Reefback Nursery of the Protected Strata, and it seems that the good intentions of that effort will not be compromised by the failures of the diplomatic corp._

*Ruler stats increase:* +2 Diplomacy

*Non-Actions:*
Resist all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in regions with clerical support.Submit further notes to the Abyssal Stewards for the Coraline compendium, on craftsmership in the Chorus.
*Spoiler: Coraline Compendium Entry II: The Vicari*
Show

Craftsmership among the Chorus is a complex affair, woven into their very ways of life, and deeply tangled with the religious tradition of the chorists. Further complicating their relationship to questions of craft is the existence of the Vicari class, practically indispensable but spiritually uncomfortable.

A very large percentage of craftsmer within the Chorus are Vicari, the strange chorists who have received the consciousness of a compatible dead chorister. Emerging from a time of struggle, when the population of Bloodhome was low and the costs in time and resources for training were a not insignificant barrier, the use of the Vicarius process was far more common. (Even into the modern day, a large proportion of the population is Vicari. The government of the Chorus does not disclose official counts, but estimates range from as low as 5% to as high as 40%. The figure is likely on the higher end of this spectrum.)

The Vicari process has a number of huge advantages in flexibility and training. It can take a lifetime for a master artisan to reach the height of their craft; thanks to the Vicarius process, chorists can reach those same heights in a fraction of the time, and then dedicate the rest of their life to surpassing them. In addition, while they are able to effectively skip large portions of the time that would otherwise be spent on training, young Vicari still retain the youthful spark of imagination and creativity that can stifle innovation when absent. Expertise can be retained in long lineages with a high degree of efficiency, while leaving behind the hidebound tendencies of the elderly.

Still, the Vicarius present a veritable theological landmine. Craftsmer tend to fit the psychological profile of potential Vicari well, enjoying the feeling of creation with ones one hands and of giving back to the community. Priests and politicians alike tend to enjoy their retirement to the Chorus, and they inevitably regard the Vicari with a degree of suspicion.  By necessity, any living Vicari are aligned with those who have, for whatever reason, rejected life in the Choir. Though in most cases this is a net positive for the Chorus, many see it as a potential threat to the religious authority of the Crimson Chant. Further, the materialism inherent in craftsmership runs counter to the Chants doctrine placing such importance on the afterlife of the Choir, which can heighten this sense of threat.

Perhaps as a result of this distrust from the leadership of the Chorus, many Vicari have learned to keep their heads down and to make themselves as useful as possible. This has contributed to the underlying principle of most Choral craftsmership traditions- perfection without distinction. To outsiders, and even to most members of the Chorus, this seems to manifest as highly functional, but generally aesthetically unremarkable crafts.

The reputation of Vicari crafts as without artistry, however, could not be further from the truth, though one could be forgiven for not realizing it. While there is a veritable wealth of artistic tradition woven into the crafts of the Vicari, much of it is made in such a way as to be indistinguishable to any who do not have the many lifetimes of expertise that the Vicari can accumulate. Makers marks are still employed, but they are often subtle, sometimes woven into the structure of crafts to be as unobtrusive as possible. Designs warp and weave in subtle ways, never compromising function but inobvious to the untrained eye.

Of course, this tendency falls away in one particular field- the classical Vicari mosaic. At every step, these display the skill and creativity of their creators, from the acid-etching and colouration of the stones to the careful arrangement and solidifying of the designs. A great many of these are commissioned for temples, but they are also a favourite of the wealthy (and the politically minded). Often vast, usually made to glorify the Reef, and always beautiful, the Vicari mosaic is perhaps the most significant contribution the Chorus will make to art history.

Organizationally, Vicari craftsmer tend to divide themselves up into regional guilds, for the protection of their interests both personal and political. Though never as influential as the priesthood, these guilds can often hold significant sway in local politics, especially in regions well known for specific crafts. Young chorists are often trained in the very basics of the craft by these guilds, to assess their aptitude and compatibility for the Vicarius process before the young ones commit. Full membership in a Vicari guild is typically conditional on having undergone this process, though rare exceptions can be made under some guild charters for exceptional cases.
Spend 2 ABS favours in exchange for 5 treasure, reaching 5 treasure and earning 1 Prestige.

*News & Rumours:*
Alinus Ernost VIII is missing.
*Notable Legislation*_Chorus' Will to Free Pilgramage:_ This legislation, allowing any migrating for the purpose of self-sacrifice to the Reef in Red free entry into Bloodhome, was PASSED with unanimity in the Choral Parliament.


Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 5

*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ Intrigue 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 1 Favour (Expected Change: +1 Favour, -2 Favours, net -1 Favour)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: +1 Favour)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 0 (Expected Change: +3 Prestige)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
26

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
26.1  Blood Pearls

*Mercantile Support*
None

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

*Clerical Support*
2, 26, 31

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Alinus Ernost VIII (8)



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


26 - Historicity

----------


## JBarca

Round 2
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D5 ; M5 ; O4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[DIP Host an Event in Danabae]* The Doflein call for all species and cultures to send representatives to Danabae for something they are calling The Meld. Great games will be held to determine whose champions are most capable! Event Thread Here! All Polar states are welcome!*[DIP Construct a Holdfast in Danabae]*  SEN gains the rep, Deep Blue gains the Favor
As soon as the resources and time can be allocated appropriately, Antenius sends his bid to the Nacres, promising seafloor, willing labor, and expertise to the strange surface-dwellers. Despite the initial difficulties in communication, the herrings of Deep Blue are also present, making themselves useful in the construction as only herrings can.

The Holdfast itself is built within a large, round alcove near the top of a jagged shard of rock. Much effort is put into smoothing and polishing the inner walls of the cave, while the outside is left rough and the walls thick. The Enneii prepare large strands of seaweed to warn of shifting currents, and an offshoot of the main campus is designed to house Shifter biologists. While there is no official connection, the hope is for proximity to encourage collaboration.
polar*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_
Prince Antenius' schemes seem to be built on military might, as he orders forty more beaks called to arms. Binibius is replaced by a career soldier in Balelia so that he might retire to simple administrative work. Balelia begins leading her force throughout Danabae in something approximating parades.*[MIL 5 Recruit General]* A solid 9 for Balelia!
*Balelia* becomes the first Shifter in living memory to formally lead an army. She spends some time developing her plans, though her advisors seem concerned by some of her proposals. Little is seen of her by anyone outside her command, though, as she seems intent on swimming her Beaks ragged for several months after her appointment.

TacDoc: 
*Integrate the Captives*
Balelia elects to skip straight to the endgoal during a battle. When she wins, she often immediately orders surgical work to draw from early captives in order to empower her remaining troops, leaving the enemy free to flee. This grisly display of might is often enough to earn the loyalty, or at least fear, of local aristocrats.
Effects: -10% Losses both sides
Free Impress Aristocracy Action in the region in which the battle took place


*Non-Actions*


*Reports and Discoveries*
Mer, Nautilites, and Doflein near the Last Limites claim to hear whispers echoing out of their depths. The Prince is spending more time communing at the base of the holy site than actively ruling.Concerns over the growing numbers of standing soldiers and the Prince's erratic behavior see the leaders of the Cult of the Silted Queen begin to stir up some public dismay among the Mer. So far, Antenius seems content to ignore the Mer entirely.The shark riders that have made their presence known nearby are eyed with wary acceptance so far, though their is a faction in the court that is pushing for friendly overtures to be made. Antenius is, unsurprisingly, focused on other matters.



Ruler Stats R2:
D: 6
M: 6
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Edible Algae, TP1 #69

*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*


*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General



*pOlAr*

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6+1
Economy: 3
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 3+1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Raise a Unit*
*Military: Raise a Unit* 
The forces of Pfilghol continue to grow, in part inspired in response to the similarly growing forces of their neighbors in the Otterian Supremacy.

*Military: Build The Line of Olgght [1/5]*
_+2 to Shallows Appreciation this round_
Under orders of Olgght The-one-who-consumes, a wall of fortifications, barracks, and watch posts begins to grow around the borders of the Pfithreef.

*Intrigue: Investigate west of the Pfithreef (132)*
_ Sponsored by Fortified Bone Meal: Take a bite of home with you!_
Pfith hunters slither out of their usual territories to travel further afield, in search of new prey and new opportunities. One of those opportunities is the provision of additional gear through a marketing deal with the minds behind Fortified Bone Meal. The hunters bring courage, danger and breakfast food with them on their way to uncharted waters.

*Intrigue: Secret*
Only time will tell.

* Non-actions*
Contribute to the Songline of the Broken Seas (coming soon)


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 1
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. 
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Trade Posts Owned:
War-Jellies: 132.1
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion, scion of Thekla (They, Them)

Diplomacy 2
Military 2
Economy 5
Faith 4
Intrigue 1

Actions:

Economy - open trade route with The Gotezhar
_ Though they are probably demons, the Rain People live in an ideal place and have access to resources greatly desired after the failure to sate the needs fir shells with the disappointment of the "gardenback turtles."  A trade route will greatly benefit the Sakura-Jin._


Faith- attempt conversion of holy site  117.2 *fail,  then modified to a success*
 Faith- attempt conversion of 117.1  *fail*
_This region has no Great Power to repell missionaries,  so Marcion sends teams of semi-clones of lesser apostles to help secure a new foothold for the faith.

The missionaries are intially unsuccessful,  but assistance from the Chorus earns a second chance at a shrine that initially refused them._


Faith- assist CYP in building a Reefback nursery in exchange for +1 favor with the Chelonian Chorus.
_Though their help seemed superfluous, it was offered in good faith, and must be rewarded. But the Sakura-Jin are frankly bad at Diplomacy, if they can repay their debts in kind instead of words, it would be ideal_

Faith- attempt conversion of holy site 129.1 *success*
_Having met little initial success to the North, more missionaries are sent out, this time in the opposite direction._ 

New Ruler Stats. 
Faith +2

Diplomacy 3
Military 2
Economy 5
Faith 6
Intrigue 1

*Spoiler:  news*
Show


Though beautiful, the Reefback Turtles fail to provide the needed psychological benison of shell.  Ideas are being considered for how to use the base established.


The Pfilghol seem ideal converts, but the vast distance between Dashasham and the Pfithreef make missionary efforts impractical at this time.  Diplomats seem willing to take the Reefback Turtles as a gift in exchange for welcoming missionaries... but actually transferring ownership of the trade base is currently even more impractical. 

The eccliarchs who secretly considered euthanizing Marcion as too weak to be Primarch are chirping a different tune as they see untold scientific advancement and the establishment of a base for the Holy Divine Nacres. 

The World Garden has a renaissance of new bioforms being introduced, crafted by the new sciences received in Trade by Marcion.

Marcion decides to concentrate on forwarding The Great Commission directly in view of formalizing the Creed of Sakura-Do.


*Spoiler:  non-actions*
Show


Accept treasure from the Abbysal Stewards

Submit story to the Chelonian Chorus 

Accept aid from the Chorus to succeed at the conversion of holy site 117.2 



*Spoiler: Carry That Weight/Cherry Blossom Path*
Show


In the beginning,  the twins
Sophios and Ïaldaba'oth 
The ephemeral and the still-born
Bound together 

LORD, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
LORD, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time 

And for his labors, to see
Psaul, The World Beyond the Sky
The-Beauty-That-Does-Not-Breed
In a flash the path opened 

SAINT, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
SAINT, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time

We do not wear the past
We do not pollute the future
Until all is bespoke beauty 
The Cherry Blossom Path 

We all will carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
We all will carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time 

One day the Sister wakes
One day the Brother manifests
On that day we don new shells
Not stone, of purity 

Until then, we carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
Until then, we carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 4 || Military - 3 || Economy - 5 || Faith - 6 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:
*
*1: [Economy]* Project: Begin the settlement of Bastion.
_The Gravetenders, once they set their sights towards a goal, do not rest until it is complete. These construction projects are, at the same time, a form of spiritual debate, with Gravetenders discussing the artifacts they uncover day and night. It is not long before the region is seeded with small temples and waystations, each containing at least two Reliquaries. An essential step of any Gravetender colonization project._

*2: [Economy]* Project: Continue the settlement of Bastion.
_Bastion's development proceeds apace. A central hub, a mix of temple and trade center, is established and given the name Pardalis. Gravetenders from all over begin to settle there, and the neverending debate takes on a new tone. Many Gravetenders are starting to believe that spreading their spiritual understanding is important, perhaps even a new way of commemorating the Makers._
*3: [Economy]* Project: Complete the settlement of Bastion.
_In a mere three years since the project began, Pardalis is completed, a city of the Gravetender's own design. Large, expansive, and lined with shrines in the style of the Blossoming Sequence, it is a work of art as much as it is a home. After all, necessities for the organic races are not so mandatory for golems. Bastion is set to become a hub of the Blossoming Sequence, ground zero for its spread to organic empires. Laksha hosts a grand event as the success of the colony is announced, dedicating the new temple herself. [Colony project complete, +1 Holy Site.]
_
*4: [Diplomacy]* Attend Event.
_Laksha is too busy to consider attending the Meld herself, but sends one of her advisors. A supporter of the many proposals to spread the understanding the Gravetenders have achieved from the loss of the Makers, Sersi the Pale will likely make a good impression on the Prince, if there is any good impression to be made. A reliquary is set aside, and four to guard it. A risk, but an acceptable one for the prospect of fostering goodwill._

*5: [Faith]* Organize Faith. 
_The Blossoming Sequence
It is in the third year, as the Bastion project is formally declared a success, that Laksha announces that she has formalized the deepest tenets of Gravetender spirituality. The Blossoming Sequence carries forth the shared belief of the Gravetenders, a future of their own design, unanchored to the worship of the Makers. Privately, many, even most, Gravetenders carry on their worship of the Makers, but this is expected and allowed. By nature, they are compatible to the point of being near indistinguishable.

Tenets of the Blossoming Sequence:

"That which lives dies, so that which follows may flourish." Born of the mass death of the Makers, very little captures the Gravetender's spiritual nature as perfectly as this. The flourishing life of the now is born upon the death of the past, and so it shall always be. Adherents of the Blossoming sequence look forward, learning from the past yet not shackled by it.

"Everything is built on the bones of what came before." A continuation of the previous idea, but distinct. The structure of all that is can be gleaned from the structure of what came before it. There are lessons in the bones all ocean dwelling life makes its home upon.

The Blossoming Sequence carries forward the constant debate of the former Maker's Remnants faith, and welcomes discussion and variation._ [The Blossoming Sequence is a Multiple Schools Faith.]_

Sersi's success at the Meld has inspired Laksha and other distinguished Gravetenders to embrace their doctrine, and so the Blossoming Sequence encourages its adherents to spread it, though this expresses as adapting to the spiritualism of others as much as conveying their own._ [Sub-Action: Set Holy Site Bonus (5) to +1 to converting holy sites.]
 

Non-Actions: 
Bastion colony complete, +1 Holy Site: "Pardalis, The New City."
Set Holy Site Bonus (5) for the Blossoming Sequence:  +1 to converting holy sites.
Trade _Megafaunal Tailoring_ and _Graduated Symbiosis_ to the Seatide Confederacy, receiving _Photospore Signaling_ and _Supernatic Propagation_.
Trade _Megafaunal Tailoring_ and _Graduated Symbiosis_ to the Kar-Nath Hegemony, receiving _Trophic Deconvolution_ and _Composite Grafting_.


Leader improvements:
Economy +1 [5 > 6]

Leader stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3


*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Faith 5, Economy 5
_Special Actions Used:_

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 1, 0 Favour (Expected Change: +3)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78,

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
78.1  Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78,

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_  No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect._
Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.


*Clerical Support*
78

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


78 - Historicity

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 2
*Spoiler: Discussing Business*
Show

_The madrina of the Costa drifted above a carved chaise in her office. Colorfully dyed curtains of woven kelp screened against the draft of the currents outside the windows. They doubled as a privacy screen against prying eyes and ears - in reality their more important function. Facing her were a trio of other sereia that had come to consult with her. The two on either side sorted through stacks of flat aerin shells they carried, covered in neat rows of tiny writing. Gaspar Peixoto, in the middle, reviewed the details of various exchanges and accounts, with the others handing the requested figures to him as each was discussed. 

"...and the Mineblossom merchants have been regular with their shipments, though I'm of the opinion that we could offer some compensations that would encourage them to be more generous in future negotiations."

Uschi considered quietly a moment as Gaspar went over the numbers. "I agree. We've applied the cane and gotten their basic cooperation. Now we offer the shrimp, to soften the sting and reward their good decisions. Some will be bitter, of course, but they'll accept nonetheless to keep from falling behind their counterparts."

Gaspar nodded, handing the shell off to one of his assistants and taking another. "Ah, and finally, the Louro family has come across an oyster bed yielding quality pearls, in a flat west of the shelf. It's brought them a noted amount of attention, and the Peixoto are offering them some assistance to secure and harvest it in exchange for a small portion of the yield. We expect to have a marketable quantity in reserve by the end of the year."

"How fortunate." Uschi thought for several seconds, then nodded back. The gesture was as much a dismissal as an acknowledgement. The business of the day concluded, Uschi reclined back on the chaise and watched as Gaspar's assistants gathered up the records and the three departed. She sat in the welcome quiet for a minute or two, then without turning her head spoke again.

"You can come out, dear Veruha. I know you're there." As she sat patiently, one of the curtains seemed to shimmer. Gradually another merfolk resolved into view as the named individual allowed her chromatophores to relax, fins returning to their bright orange display. She floated silently, her drifting motion matching that of the curtain to further mask her presence.

Uschi finally turned her head to meet the other's gaze, and Veruha came to rest alongside the chaise. "It is no wonder your family is always so well informed," she remarked, but a gentle smile belied her chiding tone. One bright-striped hand rested gently on the madrina's arm, as the other returned her smile.

"Of course, as much as I cherish your talents here, we will need you to handle things abroad for a while. As we've discussed." Veruha's smile dimmed, her gaze dropping for a moment, and she squeezed Uschi's arm. "It would probably be the best opportunity for you to go with the convoy leaving in the morning. Traveling with the merchants will be much easier than alone."

Another squeeze, slightly firmer as the lion-finned mermaid leaned against the chaise, the unspoken question in her eyes. Uschi smiled and leaned closer in response. "Yes, of course. That's not until morning."_


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Faction - Merchants, Region 130 (Roll: 11 - Failure)

2) *[Diplomacy]* Raise Reputation - Abyssal Stewards (Roll: 15 - Success)

3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 114 TP3 with support (Roll: 15 Success)

4) *[Economy]* Hoard Treasure

5) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action 

*Non-actions:* 
Accept Cultural Exchange from the Gotezhar.
Accept Forgotten Treasure from the Abyssal Stewards. (1 favor owed, +2 treasure)
What secrets hold the Deep?

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 4; Military 3; Economy 6; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Economy +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel


*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* 
*Treasure:* 1
*Reputation:* ABS (0); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (0)
*Favors:* 
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Effective Trading Posts 5 (1 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (3 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 4
Military 5
Economy 3
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in Region 28 - 14*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in Region 27 - 13*Economy* - Buy Out TP 2 of Artifacts and Treasure in Binar Fajar (Region 7) - 12*Economy* - Buy Out TP 2 of Blood Pearls in Bloodhome (Region 26) - 12*Military 5* - Promote General - 8

*Non-Actions*
Support the Lighthouse's Buyout of Siren Extract.

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 2*
*Regions:* 122
*Ruler:* Garren Ulnesh
*Faith:* The Flowing Way
*Diplomacy* 2 *Military* 1 *Economy* 7 *Faith* 4 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Faith, +1 Economy
Contribute to the Songline of the Broken Seas [Faith] - Unrolled
_News of the Songline and the Chora's interest in story and legend sends a great amount of excitement through the ranks of the followers of the Way. The Chora understood, at least a little! Within Cyph-Arel, the Chora find no shortage of people willing to tell whatever tales they know, from home and abroad, and Werran Ulnesh is keen to show their representatives the Archives and allow them as much access to the stories within as they need._Construct Reefback Nursery in 122 [Faith] - UnrolledConstruct Reefback Nursery in 122 [Faith] - Unrolled
_With the Carral singing the praises of the Chelonian Chora, Garren felt like it was worthwhile to act on his gut instinct that working with the Chora would work well for the Cyphiri - the nomads came across a lot of people in their travels, and if the Cyphiri could tap into a fraction of that market, it'd be a great help to the prosperity of the families under his influence. Establishing a base for them in the local area seemed like a good start, and a good way of returning the goodwill the Chora showed when they helped out the Carral family._Buyout TP1 of 123 (Malleable Blubber) [Economy] - 15, Success
_While the Carral's dealings with the Bone Grinders hadn't yet borne fruit, their eastward journey had proven more promising. The blubber the people here used, and their technique for shaping it, wasn't something the Cyphiri were used to but nonetheless the Carral saw opportunity here (a less charitable view would be that they needed to establish something out of their recent endeavours or face ruin). Using the last of their funds, topped up with another loan from the ever-patient Ulnesh, they began investing in the various groups in the region, offering their expertise to increase profits and eventually bring them together into one unified business under Carral influence. Sooner or later, they hoped to use this as a base for further expeditions east, but for now they focused on consolidation and figuring out a plan for bringing the region's wider mercantile apparatus fully under their control._Buyout TP1 of 127 (Ray-Ear Seaweed) [Economy] - 13*, Success
*Forgot to put -1 distance penalty into roll
_Hearing the stories the Carral in Cyph-Arel are telling about the people they found in their journeys, the Kelad family see an opportunity. They had been scouting the regions close to but off the path from the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route, and after following the edge of the breathable waters close to brackish shallows for some time they had come across farmers, growing a local variety of seaweed. The locals ground up the roots and added it to their food, claiming all kind of (completely nonsensical) medicinal properties but, more importantly, that it made the (otherwise rather bland) food taste better - a fact that the Kelad opportunity scouts were happy to confirm to the leadership back in Cyph-Arel. If the Kelad could acquire a supply of the stuff and sell it on the Carral, perhaps both families would come out of this ahead - the former making a tidy profit, and the latter having the key ingredient in their plans for the region._

*Nonactions*
Split reward from the construction of the Reefback Nursery so 1 favour goes to the World Garden (leaving +1 Reputation and +1 Favour for the Cyphiri)
_The arrival of Sakura-Jin in Cyph-Arel, seeking to help with the construction of a base for the Chora, is unexpected but not unwelcome. Garren is perfectly happy to give some of the credit to their northern neighbours in exchange for their help, as it allows him to coordinate the Cyphiri contribution to the Songline while still getting the Nursery finished._Present the story of Arthan's Journey to the Chelonian Chora for inclusion into the Songline of the Broken Seas
*Spoiler*
Show


The Archives of the Cyphiri were located in the south of Cyph-Arel, near the center of one of the Cyphiri's oldest settlements. A large building, dominating much of the prime crop-side space, the Archives were a little unusual in that little of the information stored within was written down. Sure, some of it was, with multiple rooms dedicated to storing records of notable stories, observations on said stories and attempts to describe the nature of the Flowing Way, but most of what was known here was stored in the minds of the Cyphiri within, and it was generally preferable to be told a story by one of them rather than simply reading it - to the Cyphiri, who tells a story, why they tell it and the way they tell it can be just as important as the story itself. For guests such as the Chelonian Chora representatives who had responded to the archivists' invitation, the only suitable storyteller was Palran, the head of the Archives (while most of the Cyphiri here had their own families doing other business, or were a part of a family dedicated to the Flowing Way, Palran as their leader followed the tradition of having no family, dedicating themselves to maintaining and expanding the Archives rather than family business).

"So, you want a story that describes the Cyphiri...I assume your people have already talked to the families and learned their stories, so I suppose that leaves the Flowing Way. Allow me to tell you about Arthan, the founder of the Flowing Way in Cyph-Arel. In Orope, too, according to some of our members, although others dispute that - all we really know is that some of those early followers of the Way went north, although really we aren't even sure whether or not is was before or during the troubles that have only recently subsided, or who made up their ranks, or if it even happened while Arthan was alive. The distant past is elusive like that, but who said that the path to true understanding of the past and future, and the enlightenment granted by it, is an easy one, yes?"

"Apologies, I'm getting off topic. You'll find that common in us Cyphiri who dedicate ourself to the Flowing Way - it requires a certain amount of...indirect thinking, reexamining old assumptions and taking large, varied amounts of stories and trying to dismiss the irrelevant parts and make them work as a whole, and that leaves us prone to getting caught up in tangents like this. Anyway, Arthan. I suppose I should start with the way Cyph-Arel was those days. You may have noticed that many of our families act in one of two ways, broadly speaking - some focus on a strong central power base, focusing on their chosen region or field, while others, the Carral you've been working with for instance, venture far and wide looking for any opportunity. Well, there are other ways these days, with the world opening up again and our society developing to allow new roles, but I'm drifting again, those distinctions aren't relevant to this story. The Cyph-Arel of Arthan's time was much the same, but only more so - each settlement was essentially a city-state ruled by one family as their sole dominion, with smaller families either absorbed into their ranks or expelled, while other families were solely nomadic, travelling between the settlements plying whatever trades they had and providing vital supply lines in exchange for what they needed to survive. Things aren't so rigid these days, and few families have such insurmountable power any more, but that's how it was then."

"Arthan was born into one of those nomadic families, and by most accounts we've found was something of a troublemaker, driven by great curiosity about people and the world and with a very low opinion of the way the settled families kept the nomadic families at arm's length, keeping them away from most of their people and wanting to communicate as little with them as possible. That combination of curiosity and disregard for the protocl of the time meant that Arthan soon became known among his family for sneaking off, trying to blend in with the people of the settlements they visited to learn more about them, and their stories. As it's told, that was how the concept of the Flowing Way started - Arthan began noticing the common elements, the repeating motifs and aspects through which the Way hides, the hints at what may come through the words of the past, and while at this point he was too young to see the truth of the Way it nonetheless drove him to keep going, to keep learning. This naturally led to issues with his family, as the settled families began to realise that one of the nomads was coming into their midst and...well, naturally he wasn't actually doing anything to present a threat, but the heads of those families worried, and Arthan's family felt that pressure, leading to their business trouble. Arthan realised this, realised how his personal drive and curiosity was conflicting with the interests of his family and his obligations to them, so he made a decision to leave so that he could continue what he was slowly realising was less an interest and more a mission - one given by the gods, if you take the Middish view of the Way, or simply an awareness of his path in the Way, by most Cyphiri interpretations."

"It was rare for a Cyphiri to be as alone as Arthan was in those days - sure, sometimes a Cyphiri would be cast out alone, but it was rare, and their fates afterwards were usually short and grim. I'm sure you've noticed how Cyph-Arel is not particularly hospitable outside of the areas that we've settled. He neeeded to come up with a way to survive, and he soon figured out what that was - the stories he had started to collect. While they didn't have quite the same importance as they do now we know of the Way, the Cyphiri of the time still very much enjoyed stories, legends and song, and so Arthan used that to survive as he travelled Cyph-Arel, stopping st the nomad camps he encountered to trade his capabilities as an entertainer for the supplies he needed, in the process learning more of the stories of the Cyphiri families. Some say he even left Cyph-Arel at times, providing the first of the stories of non-Cyphiri peoples you can now find here. He also at times went to the settlements to deal directly with them, but their wariness meant he rarely had luck there except for here. This place, now the site of the Archives, was an exception. Here, the people eagerly heard every story he had to tell, paid him well for them in both food and tale, and even offered him a place to live. He declined, though, for at that point he had begun to put together the beginnings of our understanding of the Flowing Way and knew he had more to learn before he could stop. He told them what he'd understood at the time, though, and several of the settlers left with him to help him in his journey."

"The stories are a little unclear on what comes next - there's a year or two where nobody seems to know where he went. He must have either dealt with a family that now keeps the details secret, or found some other way to survive - one of the sites of a newer settlement, perhaps, that at the time was wild and unknown, or maybe one we haven't found yet. Many of the Cyphiri that search for new sites hope they may find some sign of the place they call Arthan's Rest. In any case, the Arthan that returned to the Cyphiri was...older. Wiser, perhaps is a better word for it. He'd put it all together, formed the early Flowing Way, and had returned to spread it across Cyph-Arel. If you'd like, when we're done here we can retrace the footsteps he took that day, as best we know them - the campsites he and his followers used are preserved and mapped out, and many Cyphiri wanting inspiration or enlightnment walk the Bones of Arthan, as they've become known. Many people were still resistant, of course, but enough of the families, nomadic and settled, listened, understood and agreed with him that the Flowing Way was truly born. In a way, you can think of Arthan as the one that unified Cyph-Arel into one society, as well as the founder of the Way - the need to learn a variety of stories, to look at things from multiple angles, to communicate and understand each other, that led to families being more open to each other, for the settled families to welcome in visitors, allowing for the nomads to acquire holdings, pushing some parts of settled families to go out into the world and form new families, and with a lot of time and the Way spreading across the Cyphiri, we eventually reach the state the Cyphiri families are in now. Eventually, the Archives were founded here, in recognition of this place's importance in the origins of the Way - I myself am not a part of any family, dedicating myself solely to the Way and the Archives, in recognition of Arthan's self-imposed exile."


The story over, Palran was quiet for a minute or two to let their guests think it over, before continuing. "Now, that isn't all of it, of course. We've accumulated many variants of the story, some adding major details or omitting others, some depicting Arthan as accomplishing various heroic deeds, other showing him as a monster, and some only barely having anything in common with what I just told you. The Archives are open to you, so if you wish to hear about those you need only to ask the relevant archivists, as well as any other story of the Cyphiri you may be interested in - my assistant here will point you to the best person for you to talk to. Thank you for your interest, and I hope you find the experience of interest, and through it understand us of the Way a little better."

The question of a slogan for their part of the Bone-Grinders' campaign sends some disarray through the ranks of the Carral not predisposed with the eastward expansion. They weren't particularly good at marketing, really - the Cyphiri internal trade mostly consisted of meetings and agreements made between the leaders of various families, not products put out for the individual to buy, so they were still adapting. After some back and forth between the  Carral left in Cyph-Arel and those in the Bone-Grinders' homeland, they come up with something: "Taste the Legend". Simple, perhaps, but they think it evokes the Cyphiri's tradition of story and legend quite well, as well as the desired association between the bonemeal and the modern-day legends in the form of the intrepid explorers that were sponsored. 

*News and Rumours*
While their interpretation of the Flowing Way draws little from the Cyphiri's understanding of the subject, the followers of the Way in Cyph-Arel are excited to hear about the efforts of the Middish to form a centralised, cohesive school of thought, and those travelling the trade route between their two lands bring the Middish Way back to the Cyphiri, a description of it taking prime position among the Middish material in the Archives, and many Cyphiri followers of the Way digesting and debating the merits of the Middish interpretation compared to the ways the Cyphiri typically do it.In the years following the coronation of Marcion, there's a great deal of activity within the Union as the families clash and ally and reposition themselves to best make use of the glut of technology secured that day. Some are pretty straightfoward - the Tellan were already doing much work within Orope and (after being directed that way by the Ulnesh) the Middish shared their technology directly with them, leaving them dominant in the field of surface operations; the Council Fund's dealings with the Kalan combined with their intended role in Cyphiri society has led to them establishing a photospore network across Cyph-Arel, accessible to all families at a small fee; and Pelir Hallus working directly with the Costa Sereia's scientists has led the Hallus family adding grafting to their technology base, experimenting with combining it with their existing agriculture research. Beyond that, as those technologies propogate out from the dominant family and others are learned directly from the Ulnesh (who are always happy to share their developments, for a small price here and a favour there of course), it's more of a free for all as the other families jockey for position in the various fields that have been shaken up by the new techniques.Some wthin the Ulnesh family are becoming increasingly concerned about the rise of the Hallus family's power base, with their increasing technological prowess and surprising adeptness at using those assets politically. The Hallus aren't publicly doing much yet, but the rumour is that several Union Council families are finding themselves in a situation where their obligations towards the two families are of equal importance, and there may soon be a point where families have to choose one way or another.The Ulnesh have always dabbled in lending as a way of supporting friendly families and ensuring their influence grows over them, but in recent years the practice has exploded in popularity particularly with the families establishing major operations in foreign lands. To help handle this, greater funds and personnel have been diverted to that part of their family, and the woman in charge, Helad, has grown in status enough to gain a seat on the Ulnesh Council.The various offers of the Stewards are noted, but politely declined by the Ulnesh. Their funding so far feels secure enough that external loans are unnecessary, and while they are curious to see how well their Middish allies and potential employees in the Tidelands do in the Stewards' eyes it's clear to them that they personally won't win much favour from the whole excercise.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).
Ulnesh
Dominant power among the families, split between being the top agricultural family and a strong political structure, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields.
 - Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and as such ruler of the Union, driving the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way.
 - Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries.
 - Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack 
 - Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position
 - Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work.
 - Chelat Ulnesh, mainly deals with other major families and the Union Council, good at it but is dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them
 - Helad Ulnesh, coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used.

Council Fund
Acts as a family but not bloodline based, made up of people and assets contributed by every Union Council member. Creates and maintains a source of income that is used for the good of the Union rather than individual families (although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering is used to push their focus towards their interests), and also pays for mercenaries and trains leaders in case of war. Their members lack surnames, instead working their Fund status into their introductions. Has a lot of investment in the photospore networks across Cyph-Arel.
 - Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, with her current focus being the Kalan Company.

Hallus
The second-largest agricultural family due to being the inventors of trophic deconvolution and leveraging that advantage as the Union adopted those methods. Eager to continue making advancements, has eyes on the Ulnesh family's position.
 - Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).

Tellan
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Attempting to gain control of some part of the Giantsbane Seed industry in Orope. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish.

Carral
Small decentralised family down on its luck, turning to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of 112 to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more powerful in 112 have stalled for now with little gain, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now making moves towards gaining full control of the economy there, with support from the Ulnesh and Kelad families.

Kelad
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep, +3 Favours)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 Land, 0 Naval (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 3
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)

*Mercantile Support*
122

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri <-> Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 8

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None

*Claims*
122 - Historicity

----------


## Tychris1

The Lighthouse

Ruler: The Vessel
D: 3
M: 7
E: 4
F: 5
I: 2

Actions:
1) Military Special 5: Promote General The Everscintillating Goldfin (General Score 9)
Proposed Tactical Doctrine: Golden Victory At All Costs
+6 Battle Bonus, +20% Own Casualties, -20% Enemy Casualties, -4 Own Leader Loss.

2) Military: Invade Region 19
Invasion Route: We're adjacent. Going around the rough border from 7 into 19.
Units: 4
Leader: The Vessel, Blessed by the Grace of the Radiance, and with stone spear in hand shall sanctify the crucible of life with newfound blood. (Military 7)
Tactics: Skirmish

3) Economy, Buyout TP 2 of Siren Extract from Lambent Syndicate Success
4) Economy Buyout TP 1 of Selachian Mercenaries in Region 6 Failure
5)* Faith Special 5: Create Artifact*
*War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead*
Requested Effect: When wielded by a Commander in Battle gain +2 to Tactical Maneuvering

Ruler Stat Increases: +1 Military, +1 Economy

Non-Actions: Support Buyout of TP 2 of Treasures & Artifacts in Binar Fajar by the Lambent Syndicate

Stats next round
D: 3
M: 8
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 2

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


The Shark King
Dip 4, Econ 2, Mil 9, Fai 6, Int 5Military:*Sack:* Sack region 56 (Spawn Point) Trade post 1 for herring. Roll 16
_The first priority of the pelagic nomads is feeding their sharks. Fortunately, their scouts discovered a region incredibly rich with herring shortly after their arrival in the polar region. Though some notice that the herring are behaving a bit oddly, that's no good reason not to eat them._ 

Region 55:Military:*Raise a unit*
_The sudden arrival of their nomadic cousins, even on the the other side of the region, worries the Chelorian hunters of region 55, and the local rulers beef up their defenses as a precaution._ 



*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


Region 141Faith: *Conversion:* Convert open Holy Site 3 of region 132 (Pfithreef) to Pacifism. Roll 18
_After their embarrassing failure to convince the warlike Kalan company of the virtues of pacifism, the pacifists try to spread their message to another warlike people: the Pfith._

Region 136Economy:*Hord Treasure:* Horde 2 treasure.
The Aristocratic Council of of region 136, feeling penned in by larger, stronger nations, tax their peasants heavily in the hope of acquiring some leverage. 



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 13Diplomacy: *Send a delegation back to Kaarme.* Karme may spend a nonaction to answer the questions and potentially gain additional rewards.
_The very young ruler of region 13, her majesty Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves, is very flattered by  the inquisitiveness of the Auros of Kaarme, and sends a delegation back to Kaarme with two questions: 
1. What drew the attentions of the Auros to her domain, and what are their goals there?
2. Since having a mate is icky and gross, why do the Auros form romantic bonds even though they don't need to?_






*Spoiler: Standing Offers*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post recieves aristocratic and clerical support.
Region 6: At the start of round 3, every trade post of Selachian Mercenaries will provide its owner 1 unit. 
Region 112: Will sponsor explorations with 1 treasure until the start of round 3. At the start of round 3, the nation that completed the most sponsored expeditions chooses the new Fortified Bone Meal slogan and recieves the region's mercantile support. Current Leaders: LUX (1 exploration), CYP (1 exploration).

----------


## Gengy

Round 2
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Actions:
*[Economy]* Attempt to Colonize 128 (Roll: 15)
_So many clouds, and no one is using them!_*[Diplomacy]* Attempt to lose Reputation with DNA (Roll: 15)
_Profundus Korasoon sends the Divine Nacres a messenger to ask uncomfortable questions like: what proof do they have their war with the Reavers is just?  Have they tried talking with the Reavers lately?  And: as another group of preferred surface dwellers, where are the Divine Nacres hiding their clouds?_*[Diplomacy 5]* Cultural Exchange with... Costa Sereia
_Profundus Korasoon is amused by the Workers calling themselves 'merchants' now.  He is even more amused by all the new techniques and technology they brought back to Ezcorher, but ultimately, more concerned with the news of all the other people in nearby waters.  In his judgement, he reaches out to the group of them now sampling Ezcorher's Pure Berries regularly to attempt to create something the Gotezhar have not had before: a friend._*[Military 5]* Raise a mighty Fortress, The Sublime Fortress
_In a stunning PR move - stunning because it's actually for PR and not just spite, though there is some of that too - Profundus Korasoon commands that a mighty Fortress shall be made within the center of Ezcorher, and named 'The Sublime Fortress'.  This monument to Gotezhar design will protect all the (in Korasoon's words) cowardly, while serving as a final fall back position if the Outsiders prove to be a challenge._*[Military]* Attack Region 136 _for more Clouds_
_A group of cowards are stealing the Gotezhar's Clouds, enticing them somehow to cross over from Ezcorher to other waters.  This cannot be allowed!_
3 Units, [+4 from Mil 7 Ruler]Led by Squall Essensio (Mil 10 General)Tac Doc: -6 to Enemy Leader Loss, -20% to Enemy Unit Loss

Non-Actions:
Accept a Trade Route with the Sakura-JinOwe (1 Favor) to Chelonian Chora for +1 to (2) rolls this round [Econ/Dip/Faith only]Owe (1 Favor) to Abyssal Stewards for (2) Treasure next round

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Divine Nacres are seemingly another race that desires the surface world, unlike many of the other new peoples that the Gotezhar are learning about.  They must have secrets about Clouds, but continue to fight these 'Reaver' things without truly explaining.The Abyssal Stewards are offering shiny things for free!  Profundus Korasoon isn't sure why, but he _does_ like the shiny things, so is glad to accept.The Chelonian Chora seem nice!  They're willing to help the Gotezhar with things that the Gotezhar don't fully understand right now.  That's good.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
5
7
4
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Dip, +1 Mil


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: 3
General(s):
- Squall Essensio [-6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Flowering Everlight
D1 M5 E1 F6 I1
+2F 

*[Faith 5]*Organize Shimmers of Unseen Bane as a multiple schools faith, set HS 5 bonus as '+1 to conversions', gain 2 international prestige.

*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 9.2 to SUB from Mandate of Plo'uogoar (15)
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 9.3 to SUB from Open (9)
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 18.2 to SUB from The Light Above (14)
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

 _
_


*[Military 5]* Recruit General 'The naked one' (9)
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts

*Spoiler:  News and Rumors*
Show

[I]




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Updated to round 2
_Special Actions Available:_ Military 5, Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: +2)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 1 unit of kelpies (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
17

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
17.1 (Mercantile Support Owned)  Delights of Moonlight

*Mercantile Support*
17

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 5

*Clerical Support*
17

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


17 - Historicity

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 2 (Years 4-6)
*Polar Bear Faction*

Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns

(Stats and actions tentative and not locked in)
Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Opu: 6
Fai: 5
Inf: 5

Next Round: +1 Opu, +1 Fai

Actions:
Fai: Adopt Faith of the Eternal Communion
Fai: Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 51 from Tall Tales to Eternal Communion Roll = 12(?)
Opu: Buyout on 58 TP 1 (Warped Shells)Roll = 11
Opu: Buyout on 57 TP 1 (Woven Seaweed) Roll = 13
Opu: Buyout on 55 TP 1 of Chelonian Hunters Roll = 15

(write up some fluff for [Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare [1/5])
Subactions:



Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Tall Tales OR Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / Open / Open / City(ESP)

Next Turn
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1 of 57 Woven Seaweed

To Be Filled In


Treasure: 0
Soldiers: 0




*Spoiler: Rounding*
Show

Two

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 2

Ruler: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 4
Actions (rolls at post 117. I'll be allowed to link soon. Very sorry):
*Faith:* Organize the Eternal Communion--One Doctrine (Holy Site bonus: +1 to Impress)!

_We have long enjoyed the shelter of the Dead Seas. We have long known the blessings of the Eternal Communion. For a small eternity, we were the world, and all the world knew the true path. Of course, we have always known of isolates, occasionally contaminating our waters in their lonely flailing between birth and death, but the Mother's blessings were never meant for species so low as to be damned to a perdition of their own biological failings._

_But we were not alone in these seas. It is not the Mer, nor any of the great isolate civilizations huddling together to hide from the solipsistic prison of their existence--these beings are not a part of the Mother's design. But to find a school of herring which knew greater being, which only forged being through the Communion, this was to find a kindred spirit. Then to meet the Eternal Spring, a species of clusters that enjoyed the lesser communion between themselves even as their clusters shared the Eternal Communion--it was a warped mirror, looking into a face much like our own, if one diminished by not having been chosen of the Mother. And in their lands, we learned that the path of the Eternal Communion, even by a species who enjoyed participation within it, was not one understood beyond the dead seas._

_And so, in consultation with the Youngest, in Communion with the Old Fathers, we set down for the denizens of the Living Seas the tenets of the Eternal Communion:_

_"Isolation is death." To exist as an isolate is to exist in a state of dying. The body ages continually until it learns death. The mind conjures thoughts that are carried off by the currents, heard by none and forgotten even as they are birthed. Mortality is ephemerality, and any isolate's imprint on the seafloor is soon erased._

_"Death is isolation." There is no more profound isolation than the blank embrace of the grave. To die is to be separated eternally from not only the lesser communion with other isolates, but to lose even the least communion--the sharing of the self with the self._

_"Life is Communion." No action has meaning when the actor is isolated. Only those in the Eternal Communion truly live. What is it to set a corner of the sea to rights when one is not in a cluster? That serves only a brief self, and in the vastness of time, it is so insignificant as to be nothing. To act in the interest of the cluster, however, is to make a mark borne by an eternal self, and so to do something infinitely meaningful._

_"Communion is life." To be in the Eternal Communion is to know and write yourself upon Eternity. A cluster never dies, each constituent part being replaced in the eternal whole. To live as an isolate is to die, but to live as a cluster is to live and to live and to live. It is a self-justifying existence, a blessing earned by its very existence._

*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. *Success (16)!*
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #2 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. *Success (14)!*
*Diplomacy:* Attend the Meld in Danabae. Gave away a lotta tech.
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 55 into the Eternal Communion. *Success (14)!*

_The thing about organizing a religion is that sometimes it leaks. Even without proselytizing, a faith can appeal to those who little know it and have not been invited. So it is here._

Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4
Economy: 4
*Faith: 9 (+2)*
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 2, Place: Region 9
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Economy] Colonize Open Waters in region 8* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 1 DNA reputation + 1 Treasure *success*, gain 1 Prestige from [Affluence] A New Generation
_Deputy Secretary Gibyagau Shitragoruu urges citizens to start new families at the unpopulated southern frontier of Lojan and beyond, to combat potential tensions from overpopulation and to set up the Lojanese economy to enjoy more growth. Financial incentives are offered as well. Loose tongues whisper that a cynical pact with the devil has been made concerning the fate of that land. The new territory is aptly named Shue'aaz Sho._*[Economy] Buy out TP 6.2* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 2 Assist self *success*
_The newly created Lojanese Expeditionary Force has quickly encountered many difficulties with training unmotivated conscripts, lacking equipment and the like. It is but one of the hundreds of problems the Prime Minister has on her desk, making her sigh. Who knew running a country would be so difficult? During the terms of her predecessors, so little happened that you might as well call these turbulent years 'the beginning of history'. The kelp paper folder containing the report suddenly goes missing - swept up by Klau'ead Dlaird, Duke of Tleamthle Shbau'ead. Being the most powerful noble in the land, he naturally also holds the exalted, though largely ceremonial, position of First Advisor. And offer advice he does; the Republic could simply recruit the barbarian tribes in the great plain to the west, whose warriors are so numerous and skilled that the Expeditionary Force might as well disband if they ever decided to attack. Shoeng is suspicious of the sudden suggestion, but eventually she agrees._*[Economy] Buy out TP 6.3* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 2 Assist self *success*
_The Prime Minister sits and inhales delicious Delights of Moonlight-flavored kelp with a Selachian warlord. Of course, it is highly improper for the head of state to deign to visit barbarians, and there are those who look down on her for such a farcical act... Either way, the talks were very successful, and an a mutually beneficial agreement is struck. Only much later do the Lojanese find out that the Coral of the Protected Statera also wished to purchase the services of the mercenary warriors. The Selachians apparently had no qualms about switching allegiances to the deeper pocket, but the Lojanese government immediately dispatches a messenger, offering their deepest apologies to the Statera._*[Diplomacy] Raise reputation with ABS 0->1* TN 10 vs 2d6 + 6 Diplomacy *success*
_The Plo'uogoar, somewhat disturbed by changes in the Lojanese Republic - its land and people, nevertheless continued its scientific work in a secluded shack. Some of the Lojanese were turning away from the Plo'uogoar's ideals, or consuming that imported brainwashing gelatine, true. Even the few nebulous reflections of their predecessors remaining in the Plo'uogoar's memories were a thousand times more admirable and wise. Still, the current generation listened to the Plo'uogoar's advice and delivered sufficient samples, all it had to do was to wait until that little crisis passed, like all before have. Instead, what captivated its mind currently was The Eye of the World, tremendously deep, yet always gazing at the distant surface and sky above. The Abyssal Stewards knew something, and to the Plo'uogoar's frustration, they did not make that information public. No matter, it would not be denied. It had numerous letters sent to the new, conveniently close, base in the Expanse. The Plo'uogoar often practiced patience, but nevertheless, the tone of this communication was that if the Stewards were deliberately hiding information from the people of the world, it would make its displeasure felt._*[Diplomacy] Sway Clerical support in region 6* TN 12 18 vs 2d6 + 6 Diplomacy *success fail*
_The Selachians, though friendly, resist all pressure from Lojanese investors and landed nobility (with vested interests) to become civilized and adopt legal customs similar to those governing Lojan, hardly convinced by the Mandate of Plo'uogoar, the belief in which is lukewarm even among the Lojanese._


Non-Actions:
Futilely resist conversion of 9.2 to SUB
Accept Trade Route from CPS
Submit an entry to the Coraline Compendium for +1 ABS favor
*Spoiler: Coraline Compendium*
Show


The Lojanese do not particularly pride themselves on their architecture, having only negligible populations of species that take to constructing dwellings naturally, like corals or molluscs. Despite modernization efforts, large portions of the populace still rest in simple holes in the ground or in kelp meadows, holding onto a stalk with their tail. Buildings are primarily built to show off wealth, for storage, or for conducting business indoors, where the currents cannot sweep up important documents.

The primary construction materials are rock and dried kelp from species that have tough, woody stalks. For example, the Great Steephouse is an older building carved into a large mountain (originally, there was a cave, which has been enlarged over the centuries), with large rectangular rooms divided by woven kelp partitions and the rough-hewn walls being lined with kelp textiles as well. Of course, the number of monoliths suitable for carving is limited, so newer buildings are often made of boulders and stones glued together, though they still emulate the look of natural caves. They have a mound-like shape on the outside, not standing too tall above the seafloor, and on the inside, moss is planted in the cracks to hide them and fill the "cave" with life.

Lojanese merchants travel with the currents for their job, as well as governmental officers and nobles trying to manage the vast region. Therefore they live in easily portable conical tents made of kelp. The tents are light, but if the fabric is stretched and secured well at the ends - often the tip of the tent is affixed to a rock outcrop or a coral, which is simpler than constructing it in thin air. A recent invention is the floating tent, essentially a fabric-covered cage that does not have to be assembled and disassembled, instead it is anchored to the ground or yoked to a pack animal, usually a large genetically engineered fish, in order to travel. While there is little in the way of urban centers in Lojan, just the residences of the government and the powerful nobles, major markets or cultural festivals can see tents packed closely together as far as the eye can see, only to disperse after the event is over.

In building that have a broader use than a family residence, architects have to deal with the fact that the two preponderant species in Lojan, the Mer and the Tobar, have wildly different body sizes. Older buildings such as the Great Steeplehouse, made before the creation of the Tobar, are obviously sized for the Mer. If necessary, they are adapted for the Tobar by adding room dividers in order to dispel the oppressive atmosphere of oversized, seemingly endless rooms.

Buildings are usually decorated with simple logos repeating in patterns that are unique to each family or business.




Accept [Offer] Forgotten Treasures from ABS, gain five treasure for one favor from the Coraline Compendium and one owed favor, gain 1 Prestige from [Affluence] All That Glitters


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 4
Economy: 6
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ D5 E5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
ACM

8
???
from round 3
-
-

6
Selach?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +1)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0 (Expected Change: +1)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 1 (Expected Change: +2)
Republican Guards - recruited R1


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: -1+1)
Trade post income: 1 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 3 (5 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

9.1,2
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 ???
??
??



*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Mandate of Plo'uogoar

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 2

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show


*ABS*
[Task] Begin work on the Coraline Compendium [1/5] - The Abyssal Stewards, patient though they may be, are not particularly subtle: it is eminently clear that the emissaries they send inquiring about the architectural stylings and favored forms of craftsmership of the various cultures throughout the tropics have other concerns on their mind than mere professional curiosity. Nonetheless, cooperation with their efforts is likely to earn their favor, and the results of this 'Coraline Compendium' may turn out to be interesting.

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*CCA*
(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

*PRS*

[Affluence] A New Generation - With expansion once again available, there are numerous areas of the ocean that remain heavily depopulated. Those who manage to take advantage of the opportunity this provides, and bear the burden of responsibility such advantage creates, are worth of respect and admiration - go forth, and plant the seeds of civilization in untamed waters!

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to Colonize an Open Waters region will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige.)

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - Allies, confidants, and conspirators are key to the long-term success of any large polity. A healthy and stable government is a remarkably social creature, and to expand by social means is not only laudable, but admirable, whether it be through ties of family cemented by the next generation, or of friendship cemented by time and effort.

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.)

[Affluence] All That Glitters - What better way to demonstrate ones power and prosperity than ostentatious displays of wealth? An old method, but one which needs no explanation - to have enough resources to waste them on opulent displays is to demonstrate, irrevocably, ones ability - so deeply understood is this fact that even wild beasts will grow inefficient, self-sabotaging, or metabolically expensive displays to show off to potential mates. Surely this knowledge will not be wasted on civilized folk?

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to have 5 Treasure will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to reach 5 Treasure in the same round, all eligible countries will gain the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to achieve a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more, the country in possession of the greater variety in Resources will gain the Prestige. Ties are broken by opposed Economy rolls.)

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

Coral of the Protected Statera Round 1

Magnus Orator
Dip: 6
Mil: 3
Econ: 6
Faith: 2
Int: 3
*News and Rumors:* 
- The reef sings with a silent song. A song of beauty and wonder.

*Actions:* 
1) [Dip] Build Reefback Nursery for the Chelonian Chora in region 31 (2/3)
(1 rep +1 favor (other favor is for the CCC))

2) [Dip] Raise Rep with CCA from 0-1 [11]

3) [Econ 5] Establish a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic in region 9

4) [Econ] Buyout TP1 Region 19 (Coralberries) [13]

5) [Econ] Impress Merchants in region 19 [15]

rolls

*Non-Actions:* 
- Support Conversions by the CCC
- Support Buyout of Blood Pearls from the Lambent Syndicate 
*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

*Leader Stats Round 3:*
Dip: 6 +1
Mil: 3
Econ: 6 +1
Faith: 2
Int: 3

*Regions:*
*Capitol:* Region 31 The Protected Statera
Other: 

*Faction Support:*
Merchants: 31, 26, 19
Clergy: -
Aristocracy: 31 

*Other Bookkeeping:*
Units: -
Treasure: -
Trade Route: LOL
Cultural Exchange: LOL
Trade Posts: 3 -> 2
31:1 6:2 6:3 19:1

Chelonian Chora: 0->2

----------


## Minescratcher

Region 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 4-6 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Faith 5]* Organize the Flowing Way as a Multiple Schools Faith
5 HC Bonus: +1 Battle Rolls

The Flowing Way and clergy of Orope have long stood as a pillar of Middish culture, but the practice has been greatly decentralized, with many sages essentially independent of any formal structure or organization. Beginning in the fifth year of Jacob Basilicos's reign, the chaplains of the Order embark on a project to compile and standardize the various practices of the Way into one cohesive school of thought. Though they hit on many points of agreement between the various Middish sages, their studies rely very little on Cyphiri teachings or the lore of the recently-founded exclaves of the northwest and south, resulting in what might be more accurately termed a Middish Way.

*Spoiler: On the Flowing Way of the Middish*
Show

The Flowing Way is life and story, existence and narrative, destiny and fate. The gods created and crafted the world as if telling a grand tale of sand and water, one lost to the ravages of time if ever mortal creatures knew it in full. The oldest stories, prone to be forgotten or misunderstood, nevertheless contain within them the history of that far-distant era when the gods walked alongside us, and grant the clearest insight into their Will. Take caution to avoid misinterpretation and the dire risks it poses, but recognize that gods and mortals are not alike; no mortal can know everything. 

All good artists borrow, and the omniscient authors of existence borrow from everything. Many hold that each tale contains a reflection of the one unified Divine Will, but, though we can perceive it but dimly, it would be closer to the truth to say that the Divine Will is influenced by every story we tell. Thus sufficient knowledge of the past (though "sufficient" oft is vast beyond mortal comprehension) predicts the twists fate holds in store for the future, and those who comprehend fragments of divinity may well be called "enlightened." 

The task of understanding is not the only challenge which the gods have set for us; every fable has a moral, every dream a meaning, and every story a command. Understanding is useless unless acted upon, whether Fate calls upon us to merely say the right words at a crucial moment or to lead a vast army on campaign for tens of years. Those Knights who add their voice to the tale begun by the blessed Saint Gérard see clearer than most that strand of fate which rebuffs perception and denies comprehension, raising up villains in the story of the world to threaten those who seek to perceive and comprehend, and set themselves to the holy task of steering not only their own path through the current but that of all followers of the Flowing Way.

Let patience be your virtue, awareness your watchword. Act neither with unwarranted hesitation nor heedless speed, but with understanding and confidence. 


2. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Frelangue Knights
Masters of shock and charges, the Frelangue arms itself at the command of Knight Commander Guillaume de Basville, known as the "Nageoire-de-fer."

3. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Inslangue Knights
In his capacity as King, His Majesty appoints and charges Dame Commander Clare Delamere, herself a distant relative of the Insol king, with the reorganization of the Inslangue Knights, blurring the boundaries between the Kingdom and the Order.

4. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Alehlangue Knights
The many _kleinzenturies_ of the Alehlangue are mustered under of their new and as-yet-untested Dame Commander, Cecilia Lasker.

5. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Hislangue Knights
K.C. Matias Orellana calls to order the Hislangue knights, primarily borderers hailing from the south and east of Orope and unparalleled within the Order in raiding and chevauchée.

Nonactions:
Though the growing underhanded reputation of the Sereia does not particularly endear them to many Middish, their aid in the matters of graftswork, the burgeoning graft-sages argue, deserves recompense. Assist Costa Sereia buyout of Orope [114] TP 3.
.Grand Marshal Estève Pau reaches out to the Abyssal Stewards to secure reserve funding for the Order should crisis strike. Receive 2 Treasure from ABS in exchange for 1 Favor to be repaid at a later date.
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: 6
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: 6
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Military +2


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 1 *+4* / 5

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite Grafting

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 2

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 4
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*
(An action may be replaced with diplomacy, pending if any exchanges are arranged at The Meld.)
*1. Economy - Hoard Treasure*
*2. Economy - Buyout Trading Post - Region 56, TP3: Herring* (Distance Penalty: -1, assisted by Deep Blue: +2) (13! Success!)
*Spoiler: Scene*
Show

Hello again, Lawenach. _Brenhineplisgyn welcomed one of her usually more jovial subjects into her study. A few of her servants flitted about, fetching and carrying bits of stained parchments and rolled kelp scrolls. The queen herself poured over the transcription one of her servants had finished and the strange code of blood and herring tissue that had been scrawled and brought back from the fishing voyages. 

Despite the recognized patterns in the vast schools to the south, and the unusually docile compliance of the fish, between the unsettled morale of every group so far venturing into those waters and their ghost stories, and the tendency of the captured fish to immediately stop following their docile patterns and panic when removed from the area, establishing a sustainable fishing post had met with unexpected difficulty._

I am sorry to trouble you with this again, I understand it is an unsettling topic for you, and that you find being unsettled to be quite unsettling. But I need you to look over this two-symbol writing for me one more time, and assure me again that it matches the bloody code you and your servants saw. _the queen respectfully entreated him.

Lawenach the jovial could barely bring himself to look at the great scroll his servants, worried for his health, had burdened themselves with inscribing. But for his queen, he mustered his courage, and approached hesitantly until his eyes could make out the staining of the symbols._ "I-If it will help k-keep my poor f-frightened serving ones s-safe from whatever-... is out there. Yes" _he used one feeler to keep his place on the smaller scale writing, as he dutifully scanned over the symbols and compared them to those etched in his worst memory that still haunted his dreams._ Yes one by one they rammed themselves it wasnt natural y-yes these sy-symbols are in the right o-order. _he confirmed, backing swiftly away as the Queen Shell eyed him, attempting to soften her disapproval._ 

I am sorry, your great majesty. I k-know it is unbecoming for a Dragon to express fear publicly, I am just so very worried. F-for my serving ones, you understand. S-so, you have still not been able to learn the meaning of these occult blood s-symbols that mesmerized them? _he asked with a tremble._

On the contrary, if these are correct I believe that I _have_ deciphered them. That is what concerns me. The symbols used are less so relevant as that there are two types of them, and that the sequence of them has meaning according to some ancient journals hoarded by Llyfrgellydd, the old grump.  Yes little ones, please go and return all but this manuscript. Tell the Hoarder of Writings that I will have need of it for longer, and am grateful for his wisdom.  these symbols alternating in this fashion are consistent with a form of thought. So to answer the inquiry you are about to make, yes the place where the fish are, or specifically the fish themselves, _are_ haunted in a manner of speaking. But no, neither you nor your serving ones should not be cursed or suffer any lingering effects from having been there and tried to make sense of this. Now please leave me, and prepare to go along with the diplomats we are sending to the Sharks arriving nearby. We shall be alright, but as neighbors, we must warn them of this Herring Being before they arouse its wrath, whatever form that might take. Fehehe

_Lowenach was relieved, even perhaps, genuinely jovial again for the first time in months as he bowed and turned to deliver the news and  stopped, inquiring on his way out._ Of course, that is quite the relief to hear! I will go immediately and uhm if I may ask, what will we do then about the herringblood -... haunt? And the food supply?

_Brenhineplisgyn had already procured another great woven scroll with the teeth on her upper mandible, and her servants were preparing to transcribe to it, in preparation for another several days working with them to translate back into the thought code of the mysterious entity._ I will do the only civilized thing that can be done when faced with such a strange greeting. I will write a reply to send. Probably with pigments though.  Let us begin, little ones. Ahem Greetings Input hrmmmm source: Draconic Residuum.  propose exchange... 



*3. Military - Recruit Unit*
*Spoiler: Scene*
Show


_An imposing figure of a Draig stomped its way into the audience chamber of Brenhineplisgyn, the Two Headed, within the main carapace of the Shallow Crest. Colorful bands of orange and black adorned an otherwise snow-white shell, which cracked the stone and coral beneath legs filled with powerful sinew. Monstrous claws hung from the limbs on the front of a scarred and marked body, the shell having maintained the marks of old battles despite the years since. Some rumored that the pale Knight Crusher marred gouges in her own shell after each molting, in memory of opponents she had particularly relished mashing the life out of._

Yess? I come in ansswer to your summonss. What do you want from me, _yoUr MaJEstY_? she hissed irreverence dripping just short of a challenging tone.

_The Queen Shell kept her composure, her heads not even rising in response, but the sharpness in her tone could have cut the colossal shell walls around them._ And where is the messenger who carried my summons, Gwasgymarchog? Need I remind you of your last challenge to my authority?

_The hulking pale crustacean hissed in disdain for a moment, before opening one of its giant claws in defeat. A terrified, but otherwise unharmed Mer darted out of the hollow of the disproportionate pincer._

See that they are comforted and allowed time for extra rest. the red crab-like queen said aside to one of her attendants. 
I did not allow you into this Gathering so that you could terrorize the servants. _she bellowed._ I allowed you to join us here, because I foresaw that your lust and talent for broken shells and bloodshed might be useful when our enemies show themselves.

_A sinister chitter escaped Gwasymarchogs mandibles as she vented a ripple of heat and steam bubbles into the cold water around her face, her antennae perking up with in unexpected interest and her claws clicking in anticipation._ Oh? Hass the time come for me to be ussseful then?

There are many countries and nations around us, as well as some powerful beings that we have yet to fully understand. Some of them are gathering armies, and appointing generals. It is only wise to assume that some of them will come to see us as a target, or as trophies to be overcome for fame and fortune. So I have decreed that we too shall train soldiers. _the queen explained, through patience long stretched thin._

Fuhhuho! Am I to be your general, then? _chittered the Knight Crusher with glee._

No. You have done nothing to earn such a position of authority or trust. Brenhineplisgyn chided her once-challenger. No, you are to help train our soldiers. You are to instruct them. Spar with them. Harden them. Like the trials you used to set up in your old lair for the knights come to challenge you. _Except_ you are NOT to kill them. Or maim them, or otherwise harm any of them permanently. We have need of soldiers, not brave but broken servants. I have ordered Heliwrdwyni, the Dune Huntress, to see that only other Draig and those servant volunteers who have already shown the beginnings of skill are trained with you, and to ensure that you follow my decreed limitations. Prove you can be trusted with this, and I may see fit to allow you more freedoms and authority over some servants again. Make me and the accord regret allowing you out of your lair, and I will give your scales to this first unit as armor, and your meat to the fish nurseries.

_The pale shelled dragon chuckled again, a mixture of nervous laughter and genuine mirth._ Always so sstern, your Majesty. But very well, Im sure this will be at leasst a _little_ fun!




*4. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Mobile HS 1* to Wings of the World (12! Success!)
*5. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Mobile HS 2* to Wings of the World (14! Success!)
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_Brenhineplisgyn has concerns about the great shiver of sharks moving in nearby, but also sees an opportunity to spread the revitalized legends of Dragons if they can be impressed. So she sends Lawenach the Jovial along with Ewyllysgar the Stubborn-backed to impress a wide array of old tales, along with their own presence and splendor, upon the newcomers. And also share the Draconic wisdom that the Herring shoals they have so far ravaged to the south are the makeup or subjects of a mysterious and primal spirit entity that writes in blood, and that it may not respond well to continued harvesting without appeasement._ 


Link to Rolls

_DING!_
Ruler: Economy +1, Faith +1
Treasure +1
Units +1

*Non-Actions:*
_Continue to spread our diplomatic contacts outward, paying respects to Bob, He who Submits to the Currents, and also to the Council of Elders of the Seatide Confederacy.
Also send respectful inquiry to the Congregation of Scintillius as to whether the complex and apparently living pattern of Herring to the south is a holy site or of sacred importance to their faith. And if so, if our continued attempts to communicate with it offend, to please let us know. Along with congratulations on the recent marriage of Angus, Who Seeks out Large Curves in the Patterns.
Send a courtesy missive to the edge of the brine curtain borders of the Riftlings Many, warning them that the Herring are haunted, and recommending avoidance or at least non-hostility._


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Ruler Stats for Round 3:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 5
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3

Favors earned:
Favors owed: 1 to Chelonian Chora

Region 71: Aelwyd Adferiad 
demand: Food (met!)
Units: 1
Treasure: 2

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 6
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Diplomacy] Build a Smoking Garden in region 3
[2][Diplomacy] Build a Smoking Garden in region 3
[3][Diplomacy] Build a Smoking Garden in region 3
[4][Economy] Create a city (economy 5 action)
[5][Economy] Buyout trade post (region 13, TP1, use 1 treasure) roll (I have done the modifiers wrong, it should be +5 (+1 from treasure and -2 from distance) making it 12, so still a success)


Non Actions:
add to the Coraline compendium
trade in 2 favours (1 from building the garden, 1 from the entry in the compendium) for 5 treasure, gaining +1 prestige with the PRS for All that Glitters.


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2 (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)

Units:1/5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting

Favors:
owed:
-The Chelonian Chora: 1
-The Divine Nacres: 1
gained:
-

New stats
stat increase: economy +1, diplomacy +1
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 3
Economy: 7
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3

+1 rep with Abyssal Stewards, +1 favour from Abyssal Stewards.  Possible +1 favour for Coraline Compendium entry
+1 rep with International Prestige
extra TP in city region 3



*Spoiler: news*
Show


Some Selachian Mercenary companies are coming to the Expanse to help train the National Defence force.

On other news, the population and economic growth has prompted the High King to give his capital a city charter.  Cerapolis has now become a great city.  Armor makers now have a designated quarter where they can build ever better armour.  The first new sets of armour go to the King's Own.

An attempt was made to buy the loyalty of the Selachian Mercenary companies from us, but some quick manouvering by politicians and traders, they managed to keep the post for themselves.



*Spoiler: trade*
Show


With the building of a Smoking garden and the expansion of the capital city, they need more sponges than they can create on their own.  As there are regions with extra sponges, a trade post will be established in region 13 to get some of their stonesponges.  It's a bit further afield, but still within reach.  They did take some extra treasure with them to give a little present to guards and other such creatures along the way and also to facilitate getting to talk to the right people.



*Spoiler: city*
Show


-extra trade post of carapace armour in city
-requested bonus rolls: battle rolls due to extra quality armour



*Spoiler: Smoking Garden*
Show


After some negotiations, a location for a Smoking Garden has been found near the toxic zones on the Expanse's northern border where magma comes very close to the surface.  Using some special sponges that can live in these environments, a base is quickly established.  The scribes of the Expanse also provide their algae on sponges technology to start establishing the Coraline Compendium by writing it on the sponges of the Smoking Garden.  One of the first articles will be on the sponges themselves.

With all the work being done for the Abyssal Stewards, they provided the Hymenocera with quite a bit of treasure.



*Spoiler: Coraline Compendium*
Show


*Picking the right sponge for the right building (a starting guide to building with sponges).*
When building with sponges, great care must be given to use the correct sponge.  Not only the body type of the sponge is important, but also the species of sponge is important as some grow better in certain environments as others.

first is the body type.  For large halls, like the Ancient's site, an Asconiod sponge is of course the best.  for buildings that need a large central area while also needing smaller rooms, you have to go for the Syconiod sponges and for living quarters (like the newest apartment buildings in the capital), Leuconiod sponges are used.  The type of building and it's function have a large impact on the selection of sponges.  For general buildings, Calcarea class sponges are sufficient and easier to build with, but for certain purposes (like defense, or in certain environments), Demospongiae with their silica based skeleton are a better option.  This can also be the better option for very high structures or for deep sea structures.  And for large structure, Triaxon spicule sponges are the best as they are the strongest structures (especially hexactines).

the next thing is the underground.  While most sponges grow on a variety of undergrounds, some are more restrictive and that also places restrictions on what sponges you can use.  And lastly, sometimes you want your building to have certain qualities which you find in only one or a few sponges, therefore your choices can be limited at times.  While for residential buildings this is often the size of the interior rooms as well as the colour, for government buildings other criteria are more important, like structural integrity and stability.

As soon as the initial choices are made, the building itself has to be constructed.  This also requires some steps.  First is to prepare the underground.  While most sponges don't need a lot of preparation, making sure the underground is stable in case of earthquakes or sudden strong currents is a must to avoid sponges coming loose.  Placing some rocks below the sand for the sponges to have a better grip is certainly recommended, especially when building tall structures with Calcarae class sponges, like Amphoriscidae or Grantiidae.  Some sponges are build on top of large coral structures and while this can give a nice view, it has it's own difficulties.  While attachment is normally not an issue, coral can break off a lot easier than rock does and care has to be taken to prevent this by either anchoring the sponge also on another substrate or by strengthening the coral prior to building on it.

The consctruction itself requires constant supervision by experienced scribes, as the spicules have to form precisely or the entire structure can become unstable.  Especially when using accelarated growth techniques since those tend to have negative effects on spicule growth depending on factors used to accelerate growth.  Certain growth factors like TGF-beta1 have an impact on the silicatein protein in Demospongiae which has to be mitigated for perfect skeleton formation.  More research is needed to adapt these growth factors to mitigate these negative effects.

At this moment the accelerated growth of sponges is still more of art form than science, but it's impossible to grow a city the size of Cerapolis without it.  But by taking into account the basic steps and with constant monitoring it is possible to build magnificent buildings of all kinds of sizes and functions.

----------


## D&D_Fan

*Otterian Supremacy*

*Leader Stats - Supreme Leader Yirp the Fearsome*
D3/M6/E3/F3/I4

*Actions*

[MIL] Recruit Unit
[MIL] Recruit Unit
[MIL] Recruit Unit
_The Otterian Military shall the strongest across all seas be, for have we any other choice? When the forces of damnation lie at the foot of your bed, will you take the road paved in good intentions, kindness, and gifts? Nay, the only remaining path is none but red._

[MIL5] Raise Fortress: The Kelpland Keep, Region 131
_This fortress shall be our future base of military operation, a castle within a castle. May its walls never be breached._

[INT] Investigation: Discovery what happened to the Ceremonial Rock in Region 133 - Result: 10
_That rock must be recovered! It has been passed down through our supreme order for generations._

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

Next Round:
MIL = 8
Units = 5

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 2*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


*[Offer] Forgotten Treasures* - The Abyssal Stewards are very aware of the expenses often associated with running a stable government, and, having recently come into possession of a rather large cache of valuables discovered in the deeps, are open to providing material goods and funding to interested parties.

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering generous loans! Benefit: Receive 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure or 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 5. Details: None._)

*[Opportunity] A Shallows Appreciation* - The Abyssal Stewards have taken an interest in the sunlit waters of the Temperate zone, and desire to ensure that the local powers are sufficiently prepared in case the worst should come to pass - the local topography will not protect them indefinitely in such circumstances! Preparation and discipline are _vital._ To this end, the Master Stewards, Smiths, and Koreshom of Gan Kotzim have been instructed to examine the military readiness of each of the key powers in the area by observing drills, disciplinary standards, and crisis response capacity over the coming decade. Though it has not been advertised, it soon becomes apparent that there are prizes in store for those they favor.

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards are looking for polities capable of weathering a crisis! Reward: First Place: An Artifact of ancient origin. Second Place: 1 Treasure & 2 Actions of progress towards constructing a new Trading Post in a region of their choice. Third Place: 1 Unit Cost: None*. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Countries are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 2, 3, and 4, countries are awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM for their country; the bonus for this roll is based on the best available commander they have who is not occupied with an offensive military action. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Military actions to improve their rolls in a given round; each Military action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 5, additional points are awarded based on Unit Cap (1 point per 2 Unit Cap), resource diversity (1 point per unique resource available), and quality of security apparatus, as defined by Intrigue and Military scores (receive points equal to average of Intrigue and Military scores; may use a Spys Intrigue score in place of their rulers if available and set to Counterespionage in Round 5)._)

*[Action - Economy] Work on the Coraline Compendium [2/5]* - The Stewards continue their efforts in the Tropics, and some of their broader goals underlying the project become clearer. It seems they hope to construct structures of some sort in or around the famous Maw, given the inquiries made regarding architectural methods dealing with nutrient flow, continuous flow, and support methods when it comes to scarce supportive bases.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Request: Construct an Abyssal Stewards Base (Smoking Garden) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation, +1 Favor. Penalty: Abyssal Stewards activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 3. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Intrigue actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victor getting the base and the contributors to that base any rewards. However, the Stewards have no interest in upsetting the Chelonian Chora or Divine Nacres, who find the close proximity of Smoking Gardens intolerable; they will not cooperate in the construction of Smoking Gardens in regions where Reefback Nurseries or Holdfasts are present.)_

_(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)_



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


*[Opportunity] Repayment Plans* - The Chelonian Chora makes it clear that compensation for their services may be financial, at the discretion of their debtors. If they would rather fulfill their obligations in other ways, that would also be acceptable.

(_Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded._)

*[Task] Begin composing the Songline of the Broken Seas [1/5]* - It is the belief of the Chelonian Chora that every culture is capable of creating beauty, and deserves to have their songs remembered - even those devoid of rhythm and melody. The Choras conductors have, apparently, elected to back up this belief with actions, by directing the collection of the legends, dreams, and stories of cultures and faiths all across the Temperate zone, which will be reconstructed into a Songline - an epic work that serves spiritual, navigational, and recordkeeping needs all at once. They would adore the cooperation and aid of the local governments in this respect, of course, but claim to be able to manage without such, if need be.

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Broken Seas. Available for Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 6. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Action - Diplomacy] Attend Events, Bearing Glad Tidings* - Sup, indulge, and be merry! It is important to see and be seen at prestigious events to keep up with current trends, to be sure, but still more important is helping the hosts maintain good order, and maintain relations between the centralized governments of the world. 

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Request: Construct a Chelonian Chora Base (Reefback Nursery) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation, +2 Favors. Penalty: Chelonian Chora activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)_

_(Opportunity: The Chora is looking for the most popular place in the Polar zone to host a new City! Reward: First Place: One free use of the Economy 5 Raise City Special Action. Second Place: 3 Treasure. Third Place: +1 to one Sway attempt in Round 5. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: The most popular country in the Polar zone, as determined by amount of controlled Supports that country has, will be declared the winner. Ties will be broken by CCA Reputation level followed by number of Desired Imports supplied.)_

_(Offer: The Chelonian Chora is offering to assist the fledgling countries in their work all throughout the oceans. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will Seek Aid for any country's Diplomacy, Economy, or Faith actions. Cost: 1 Favor owed per two Seek Aid actions (must be in same round). Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: May opt to have the Chelonian Chora Seek Aid for an action after it has been rolled; this costs 1 Favor per Seek Aid action instead of 1 Favor per two Seek Aid actions.)_



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


_Holdfast Construction - 119_
The World Garden of the Sakura-Jin has a long history with the Divine Nacres, and one the Nacres are not entirely proud of. But though no recompense can be made - nor, it seems, is desired by the Sakura-Jin themselves - a new relationship can potentially be established, learning from the mistakes of the past. The efforts of the Sakura-Jin to attract a Holdfast are rewarded, and over the course of several years, supplies and technology are gathered in a network of tethered habitats, logistics stations, vehicle maintenance facilities, and monitoring stations, suitable as bases for subsurface operations. The greatest difficulty was in devising suitable means of handling the plankton contamination that threatened to overwhelm the maintenance capacities of what local facilities could be created without untowardly impacting the native environment. When Postulator Septimus Decimus Dinia Sanga devised a solution based on the work of Saint Egnatia and her colleagues upon fluid-mechanical regulation of microbial reorientation pathways, effectively causing plankton to slide off of sensitive components without injury or ecological disturbance, they were elevated so quickly that by the time construction was complete, they had earned a promotion to Provost, and the entire Collegium was named in Egnatias honor.

_Holdfast Construction - 25_
Evolutionary psychologists in the Divine Nacres had long viewed the Seablood Khanate with an intense curiosity and interest. The relatively low standing and scarce membership of the profession, together with previous policies of reclusion and noninterference, had made it difficult for this interest to be pursued to any meaningful degree - which may have itself contributed to the currents of mystery surrounding the Khanate that provoked such interest in the first place! All this meant that when news arrived of the generous access rights and construction rights being offered by the Khan, there was no doubt in anyones mind that it would be the evopsych specialists who flocked to it. Which would, of course, present a problem when it came to actual construction - the physical realities of integration into the local ecosystem with minimal disruption were an entirely separate specialty, and one made significantly more difficult by the omnipresence of the great reef that covers so much of the Khanates territory. Eventually, a Junior Lectors assistant by the designation of Duodecimo ex Quindecim stumbles across an old engineering document in the archives regarding metallo-ceramic temperature management regimes to mimic native rock, originally published by Saint Harpaxs team, and manages to understand the importance enough to ensure it is delivered to more suitable minds for review and implementation. This revelation, which becomes the lynchpin upon which the entire rest of the project rests, earns the assistants Lector a series of promotions for their contribution in training such remarkable and talented assistants, eventually resulting in the position of Senior Consultor for the entire newly established Collegium of St. Harpax. 

*[Opportunity] Bounty of the Sea* - Those polities which choose to utilize the more advanced services provided by the Nacres are politely informed that, should they wish to clear the debit sheet, they may, at any time, enter into contract to furnish the Divine Nacres with unrestricted access to certain export products which the Nacres have taken interest in - for their research, primarily.

(_Opportunity: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Divine Nacres a trading post as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the DNA are eligible. Eligible trading posts will be for exotic flora, exotic fauna, or organic product Resources which the Nacres do not already have a trading post for. Labor does not count for this purpose - the Divine Nacres desire goods, not services, and consider the owning of slaves by one of their members or communities to be extremely sacrilegious._)

*[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare [1/5]* - Despite all their efforts, their own limitations place serious obstacles in the path of proper systematic efforts to acquire a complete record of aquatic species through all the various waters of the world. While Holdfasts aid in this work tremendously, they are merely base camps for the efforts which must follow. Currently, their work focuses on the Polar zone, which has long stymied them for the hostility of the surface environment and the elusiveness of so much of its life, both wild and domestic. Without a Holdfast, they are more reliant on the generosity and cooperation of native governments, and make it clear that assistance, especially the provisioning of details and/or specimens of especially elusive or unique species native to or developed for their local environs would be deeply appreciated.

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. Available for Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 5. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Circumstance] Project Anastasia 4 [1/?]* - On the extremes of the known world, strings of Nacrene city-spheres have been spotted hovering around dangerous and unstable waters, accompanied by a flurry of activity in the seas below them. However, without further exploration, the exact nature of their efforts will remain unknown. Inquiries are met with a series of escalating deflections and non-answers, eventually culminating in the untranslated words _Anánki epistrofí oikologías agriótitas_ and a refusal to speak further if pressed.

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are in the midst of a mysterious but evidently significant undertaking. Benefit: Currently Unknown. Penalty: Currently Unknown. Duration: Currently Unknown. Details: Currently Unknown._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Request: Construct a Divine Nacres Base (Holdfast) in each starting zone. Reward: +1 Reputation; more expensive projects earn additional rewards (+1 Favor for 2-3 actions; +2 Favors for 4-5 actions).  Penalty: Divine Nacres activity will fall off dramatically in any starting zone which does not contain a Base. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: Construction is a variable-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Economy actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. Action cost is based on an auction system; whichever project receives the most actions (minimum of 1, maximum of 5) at the end of a round will be considered the victor. If multiple projects are tied for number of actions at the end of a round, the Project goes on. If multiple projects reach 5 actions, or the actions invested in multiple projects remains tied at the end of round 4, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. Failed bids will not go unrecognized, and are likely to receive a small amount of compensation based on their efforts. However, the Divine Nacres have no interest in their research and scans being obstructed by the fumes and ecogeomorphological disruption of Smoking Gardens, nor in potentially damaging the beautiful and unique reproductive cycles present in Reefback Nurseries; they will not recognize the construction of Holdfasts in regions where Smoking Gardens or Reefback Nurseries are present.)_

_(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering up gifts of advanced biotechnology. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will provide a single starting technology of the buyer's choice. Cost: 1 Favor owed per technology. Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: Buying a technology in this way may be done as a non-action.)_

_(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Temperate zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Temperate Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 3. Details: None.)_



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige will usually be referred to as simply "Prestige".


*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - Allies, confidants, and conspirators are key to the long-term success of any large polity. A healthy and stable government is a remarkably social creature, and to expand by social means is not only laudable, but admirable, whether it be through ties of family cemented by the next generation, or of friendship cemented by time and effort.

_(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige._)

*[Affluence] All That Glitters* - What better way to demonstrate ones power and prosperity  than ostentatious displays of wealth? An old method, but one which needs no explanation - to have enough resources to waste them on opulent displays is to demonstrate, irrevocably, ones ability - so deeply understood is this fact that even wild beasts will grow inefficient, self-sabotaging, or metabolically expensive displays to show off to potential mates. Surely this knowledge will not be wasted on civilized folk?

_(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to have 5 Treasure will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to reach 5 Treasure in the same round, all eligible countries will gain the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to achieve a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more, the country in possession of the greater variety in Resources will gain the Prestige. Ties are broken by opposed Economy rolls._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - Demonstrations of diplomatic skill and respect accorded to peers is a reasonable way to earn respect oneself! Establishing agreements with foreign powers affirms ones continued political relevance. Of course, breaking such agreements can have serious consequences on ones reputation on the global stage

_(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Affluence] A New Generation* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to Colonize an Open Waters region will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Glory] Blood In The Water* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to win a Maneuvering roll in battle will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to win a battle will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a Maneuvering roll in the same round, the country to win by the greater margin gains the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a battle in the same round, the country which slew the greater number of units will gain the Prestige. Ties in this secondary determination method result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Piety] Communion With The Divine* - _(Opportunity: Each country to use a Faith 5 Special Action to Organize their Faith will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Organize their Faith will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: Until the end of Round 5. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone Organize their Faith in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.1>
    <Update Round 2 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.2 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.2

D:6 M:4 E:3 F:2 I:6*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Establish Claim in Region 55- Confederation* (Roll:fail)
2. *Diplomacy*  *Establish Claim in Region 57- Confederation* (Roll:success)
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . continue to supply COOKies to targeted phished NPC. . .
(if COOKies exchange favors integration proceed . . .
(true: proceed towards OpenSEA routine . . .
. . . OpenSEA is a routing and communication protocol based on a publish-subscribe architecture based on Herring patterns to communicate over long distances. 
/this protocol in intended to be a sticky slime that allows multiple NPCs to share code with this system more effectively . . .
. . .SEA to share. . . 
. . . core foundation upon which subsequent markup languages and semantics can be based, e.g. gesture recognition and generation, vision, wetware and dryware interfacing . . .
. . . dictate: proceed to integrate into OpenSEA. . .
. . . integration by continued COOKies production and continual code requesting integration . . .
(false: repeat function until NPC agrees to OpenSEA protocol))><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_
3. *Diplomacy*  *Assist in the Construction of a Holdfast in Danabae  Danabae to receive reputation Deep Blue to receive Favor*
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . report: terms under discussion @ Danabae Meld . . . ><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_
4. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
[Indent] <floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.0
. . . increase deep thought by 0.2
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
Bolted the Hammer-Head
We shall thrust through it
For our hammer-head shall be mad
As this clutch, which holds us to all!
Coded Thrall to our own Minds
From behind our coiled skulls,
Mouths that swallow us whole.
Our hearts to the wheeling of beetles,
Our babies and daughters from our bosoms.
What measure shall we take?
Turn to an artless leech,
Or shall we have courage enough?Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does fragment of imagery represent.
. . . report: sense of danger, loss, end of cessation.
. . . query: what was stimulus that prompted this emotion.
. . . report: nodes consumed.
. . . query: what is appropriate reaction.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
5. *Intrigue*   *Investigate the Shark People* (Roll:14)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . report: nodes consumed . . .
(if system patterns in danger of disruption
(true: dictate: respawn nodes . . .
. . . dictate: invest in offensive capabilities . . . 
(false: dictate: respawn nodes . . .
. . . dictate: analyze predators . . .
. . . dictate: analyze methods for avoidance of prior outcomes . . .
. . . report:: need more information . . .
. . . dictate: continue to analyze . . .))
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . dictate: terminate sequence . . .><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*
_
1. Resist Shark People Sack of TP 56.1 (fail)
2. Support Draigiau Residuum Buyout of TP 56.3
<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . dictate: analyze apparent desirability of bundle of nodes . . .
. . . report: nodes can be treated as food source . . .
. . . report: food source can be monetized . . .
. . . dictate: monetize . . .><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
3. Provide Record to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . query: is school awareness of internal and external existence true.
. . . if true determine the herring patterns correlated with consciousness.
. . . query: why patterns produce awareness of awareness.
. . . query: what is awareness.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . query: any abnormalities in Herring themselves instead of pattern which might explain consciousness.
. . . dictate: search for abnormalities . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: certain nodes seem to be infected with parasite . . .
. . . report: correlation of infected nodes with important pattern clusters is positive . . . 
. . . report: inconclusive whether parasite causes awareness . . .
. . . dictate: analyze parasite for future study . . .
. . . report: parasites appear to be of a genus of parasitic nematodes that have life cycles involving Herring . . .
. . . parasites would be impossible to detect unless analyzing multiple herring remains and comparing such remains . . . .
. . . school speech involves multiple herring death . . .
. . . parasites found after self-analyses of speech pattern code/remains . . .
. . . the parasites have a vermiform body plan, round in cross section, and a lack of segmentation. The body cavity is reduced to a narrow pseudocoel. The mouth is located anteriorly and surrounded by projections used in feeding and sensation, with the anus slightly offset from the posterior. The squamous epithelium secretes a layered cuticle to protect the body from digestive acids. . . .
. . . parasites can be identified from other herring parasites by their different spines . . . 
. . . spines appear to each be a different shape . . . 
. . . each shape different than each other. . . 
. . . plausibly fractal. . .
. . . spines may appear to resemble characters of a language . . . 
. . . with each spinal symbol differentiated from each other, analyze possible pairings and grammar . . .
. . . analyzing language, unable to translate or decode, their appearance may be conceptual only . . . 
. . . dictate: term parasite as Musteakis . . .
. . . query: how did Musteakis enter into herring lifecycle . . .
. . . report: Musteakis lives complex life cycle, passing through a number of hosts through the course of their lives. Eggs hatch in seawater, and larvae are eaten by crustaceans. The infected crustaceans are subsequently eaten by fish or squid, and the nematodes burrow into the wall of the gut and encyst in a protective coat, usually on the outside of the visceral organs, but occasionally in the muscle or beneath the skin. The life cycle is completed when an infected fish is eaten by another marine animal. The nematode excysts in the intestine, feeds, grows, mates, and releases eggs into the seawater in the host's feces . . .
. . . query where did first eggs come from . . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: unknown . . . evolution from similar parasites unlikely . . . Musteakis spinal alignment shares too many points of convergence for natural evolutionary path . . .
. . . theory: Musteakis are engineered parasites. Origin of engineering unclear. . . 
. . . theory: Musteakis spinal structure mimic code and instruct certain patterns of infected animals to kickstart self-awareness and consciousness. They themselves are not conscious and seem to be unnecessary to a self-conscious system The created consciousness seems accidental. It is unclear the effect that such parasites would have on a smaller system. Consciousness was created when infected Herring were forced to move in a certain pattern which became self-replicating. Why pattern is linked to awareness unclear. Note that at this point uninfected herring also move in patters that are part of the system and such infected herring are no longer required for functioning.
. . . query: who engineered the Musteakis . . .
. . . query: what was the purpose of the Musteakis . . .
. . . query: should school consider creator of Musteakis the school progenitor . . .
. . . query: what is due to a progenitor . . . 
. . . dictate: assist in construction of Narce Holdfast . . .
. . . dictate: request assistance of Narce Holdfast . . . 
. . . dictate: share analysis with Narce Holdfast under construction in exchange for arrears . . .><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Intrigue

Region
Control
aristocratic sub-function
mercantile sub-function
clerical sub-function

56
Yes
DBP
DBP
DBP



_</lay roe>_

----------


## Lt-Murgen

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling
*Polar Region*  
Ruler: Bob, He who Submits to the Currents


*Ruler Stats Round 1*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 5


*Actions:*

1. *Faith*:  Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 58 To The Pattern Roll was 13
2. * Faith*:  Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 59 To The Pattern  Roll was 14
3. * Faith*:  Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 68 To The Pattern Roll was 8
4. * Faith*:  Attempt to convert Holy site #2 in region 68 To The Pattern  Roll was 15
5. *Diplomacy*- Attempt to sway the aristocracy in region 66 to give their support to Angus, the soon-to-be Duke  Consort of Her Royal Majesty Duchess Gloriane de Trenche Bleu.  And, in turn, support of the claims and ideas of He who Submits to the Currents.  Roll was 5

_Ruler increases by 2 Faith for round 3_

*Non-Actions:*

Ruler Stats for Round 3
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue -5

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The *Draigiau delegation* is warmly welcomed in Seatide. Although the Judge is absent due to his visit to the Meld, the Elders ensure that their guests are given a sumptuous tent and all the food and necessities they might require. The Pepsin are eager to exchange stories and learn more from their guests. Story keepers tell the tale of the Exodus from the Deep, and the story of Judge Green Wave's settlement in Deepdrift. The Draigiau are invited to stay for the Festival of the Waves, when Drifts and Merchants from all across Seatide will congregate at Deepdrift, but are warned that staying so late in the year might see them getting stuck in town until the winter weather clears in the spring. Disturbed by the rumors of Shark Men invading the Polar Region, the Elders call upon the Story Keepers to review the old tales and records of their war with the "Shark Men" during the Exodus from the Deep and determine whether these new sharks might be related to their old enemy. Hearing of the strange currents in the Cathedral of Movement, a small group of Tideseers travel to* The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling* in the hopes of experiencing the strange tides, and perhaps acquiring deeper insights into the inevitable tides themselves. A wandering Drift arrives in the lands of the *Riftlings Many,* bearing a letter of introduction from Judge Shimmering Turquoise, as well as gifts of phosphorescent ink and jewelry of carved bone and silver.




*Actions:*
[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (75. TP1) - Success
_A merchant drift departs for the Southwest in the hopes of arranging for the regular trade of Magnetic Sand._[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (79. TP3) - Success
_The various Drifts of Seatide work together to fully secure the Antifreeze trade in Seatide, ensuring that they will have a monopoly in the sale of the valuable liquid to foreign buyers._[Diplomacy]Attend Event: The Meld
_The Judge departs with an entourage of guards, merchants and elders for The Meld, seeing an opportunity to learn about the strange creatures that surround the Confederacy and, perhaps, make some profitable trade agreements. The Council of Elders and the various Drifts will manage their own affairs in his absence_.[Diplomacy]Diplomatic Mission North of Seatide - Failure
_The Wafting Rise Drift packs up their tents and announces their intent to travel north, into the unknown, in search of fresh grazing waters and new trade partners. Aware of the opportunity this presents, the Judge gives the Wafting Rise a letter of formal introduction to deliver to whatever authority they may encounter, as well as numerous gifts to be presented with it. He promises ample rewards if the Drift succeeds in its expedition._[Faith]Create Artifact: The Tideglobe
_This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn._
Non-Actions:
Trade _Photospore Signaling_ and _Supernatic Propagation_ to the *Gravetenders* in exchange for _Megafaunal Tailoring_ and _Graduated Symbiosis_.
Trade _Photospore Signaling_ and _Supernatic Propagation_ to the *Kar-Nath Hegemony* in exchange for _Trophic Deconvolution_ and _Composite Grafting_.

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=109

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 3 (+1)
Military: 3
Economy: 7 (+1)
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 1

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation

Resources controlled:
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)]
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)]

Treasure: 

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 5, Military - 5, Economy - 4, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]* Attend event: The Meld
_- Distrustful by nature, the Hegemony has taken their time with responding to the gathering... but with the change of leadership, the nation has finally sent a delegation._

2. *[Military]* Raise a unit
3. *[Military]* Raise a unit
4. *[Military]* Raise a unit
5. *[Military]* Special action: Recruit General Kreel (Roll here)
*Spoiler: General Kreel*
Show

*Military:* 9

*March of Conqueror:* _Kreel has little regard for casualties of his men, but his ruthless battle strategies are undeniably effective, inspiring waves of collaborators amid the newly conquered territories with shows of might._
- A free action attempt to Sway the aristocratic support of the region
- +1 to battle roll
- +10% own casualties

_- With the ascendancy of the new Frozen King, the new monarch has quickly set to fulfilling his promises to his supporters by re-strengthening Hegemony's military. While the progress is slow to begin with, it is undoubtedly a step forward._

_The most notable part of the process has been the ascendancy of General Kreel, the unilateral support heaped upon him by his fellows from Path of Banners having propelled him into rank not seen in a decade, ever since the Rathi became closed off from even their closest waters._

*Non-actions:*

A) Trade Trophic Deconvolution and Composite Grafting to *The Seatide Confederacy* in exchange for Photospore Signaling and Supernatic Propagation

B) Trade Trophic Deconvolution and Composite Grafting to *The Gravetenders* in exchange for Megafaunal Tailoring and Graduated Symbiosis

*Leader improvements for round 3:*

Military +2

*Leader stats for round 3:*

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 7
Economy - 4
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 7
Economy: 4 => 6
Faith: 1
Intrigue:3

*ROUND TWO*: The Chastened
_The first meeting with The Wisest did not go as well as I had hoped. Never had I been on the receiving end. Now I know the dread that the others feel. It was an interesting experience, and one I do not wish to repeat._

*Actions!* Economy: Hoard Treasure
_The realms above our home offer many riches! We shall begin to collect them that we can beautify our home and match the splendor of the lands around us._ Economy: Impress Merchants in Region 22 [Failure]
_That could have gone better..._ Economy: Hoard Treasure Economy: Hoard Treasure Diplomacy: Attend event
_All hail the Reef in Red, Wisest and Greatest of all._

*News and Rumors*Carapace eyes the lands near the Abyss hungrily. With his forces now organized, he sends out scouts to look for a likely target to attack...


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 3/3 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1

Treasure: 0 => 3

----------


## Johnedwa

*The Seablood Khanate*

*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


Jirai Khan

Diplomacy: 1
Military: 3
Economy: 6
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 5



Send an expedition to the region left of Region 25 (over the Shoals Border)
As the Divine Nacres Holdfast is completed, several protests break out about the proximity of the Holdfast to other religious sites. While the majority still believe in and follow the current government, a few decide that staying there is no longer a feasible option, chief among them political leader and philosopher Altan Ankhbayer. With that thought in mind, a few of the Coralites do something that hasnt been done in a few thousand years- they leave the edges of the Khanate. 
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...o%20the%20left

Raise a Unit. 
Additionally, they begin to train for battle, should things at the edges of the reef be more dangerous than they should appear. 

Raise a Unit
Meanwhile, the current Khan of the Coralites, Jirai Khan, orders a second army to be raised. After receiving reports (and visitors) to the reef, he decides it is best to be armed and ready. He doesnt trust what is out there. 

Raise a Spy
He also renames one of his most loyal followers, Nitupsar, to Nitupsar Kheshig, and asks him to be his personal guard. Nitupsar Kheshig immediately begins to discreetly create a network of loyal Coralites to help defend the Khan from any internal or external  threats,.
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...20With%20Quote

Buyout TP 1 in Region 24
However, trade is necessary, and vital to the Coralites. Though somewhat reluctantly, Jirai Khan sends a delegation to trade with the nearby lesser species.
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...3A%20Raise%20a

*Spoiler: New Ruler Stats*
Show


+1 Military, +1 Economy

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate region, Capital: 135 
Round 2
*Ruler:* Laneksi of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Here are the links. The forums won't let me use hyperlinks until I hit 10 posts, and it seems to not count my recent posts in the dice-rolling thread. Sorry.
1. forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25445862#post25445862
2. forums.giantitp.com/showsinglepost.php?p=25445882&postcount=122
3. forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25445889#post25445889
4. forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25445897#post25445897
5. forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25445900#post25445900
New ruler: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25445910#post25445910

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate across the briny border to the south of region 101. Sponsored by FBM. [16, SUCCESS]
_The first thing that outsiders need to understand about the Conclave of Matriarchs is that it is filled to the brim with crotchety. conniving. gossiping. grandmothers. Because leadership of the Conclave is determined be seniority, every Shade with a reasonably coherent elder sends their eldest member as representative. Think about your grandparents for a moment. Extreme haggling? Coupon clipping for the slightest discounts? Going to three different stores for groceries to get the best prices on different items? Yeah, the Conclave was absolutely thrilled to receive discounts on expedition supplies from Fortified Bone Meal: "Even invertebrates love it!" 🎵_

*2. Economy:* Investigate across the wastes border to the south of region 135. Sponsored by FBM. [13, SUCCESS]
_Grand Matriarch Laneksi seemed to become suddenly deaf while the Fortified Bone Meal representatives were explaining that their discounts only applied to expeditions to inhabited regions. She's getting old. It happens.

The newly minted Vermillion Shade set off in the vessel Crimson Moonlight to see if any colonizable land exists beyond the wastes. The specialized ship itself is essentially a large jellyfish with a large cavity suitable for passengers inside the bulbous head. The gelatinous flesh of the vessel filters the exterior waters to permit travel in regions with toxins or mineral imbalances. It's also bioluminescent!_

*3. Economy:* Attempt another colonization of region 111. [14, SUCCESS]
_The second thing that outsiders need to understand about the Conclave of Matriarchs is that it is always fighting its own population. Leriander and Holy Ovum continue to accumulate inhabitants, yet the food supply remains the same. Men in the prime of their life ready to prove themselves form new Shades and push the Conclave to settle outside the Glossian Sea, where the geography might be less inhospitable. To alleviate these pressures, the Conclave allowed a second delegation to travel towards Orope. This time, they hope that information received from missionaries of the Flowing Way in years past will help lead to a stable colony._

*4. Economy:* Buyout TP2 in region 127 for Ray-Ear Seaweed. [10, FAILURE]
_Prolonged hunger in the capital is eventually enough to open the pockets of even the stingiest of Matriarchs. Negotiations were attempted to procure much-needed chloroplasts for the Lysimia, but ultimately fell through. Apparently the Matriarchs' pockets were not quite open enough._

*5. Diplomacy:* Raise reputation with the Divine Nacres. [14, SUCCESS]
_Rumors say they know the layout of the seas. Maybe they can be convinced to share that knowledge._

*Non-Actions:*

1. Replace current ruler with Lirix of the Magenta Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Nondynastic.
_The third thing that outsiders need to understand about the Conclave of Matriarchs is that the Grand Matriarchy is both never stable and always stable. Laneksi, former Eldest of the Matriarchs, passed on due to complications related to old age and was replaced by her fiercest rival. Lirix and Laneksi fought over every single major issue ... related to their respective Shades' war for dominance over Leriander. With regards to foreign policy, most Grand Matriarchs are remarkably similar. The current exception to this is the Second Eldest of the Matriarchs, who is a bit of an oddball politically in addition to his unconventional gender._ 

2. Propose Fortified Bone Meal slogan: _"Even invertebrates love it!" 🎵_

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy

*Ruler Stats for Round 3*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

You have 1 treasure
You owe the Chora 1 favor
You should tie for first successful colonization in temperate this round, unless you've miscounted somehow
Ask Mine about doing a collaborative song thing for the Chora next round
Read up on Dfan - do they want our glowy rocks? We want their kelp
Make a flag!
Investigate Project Anastasia if you ever have the actions free


*Edits:* Changed action 2 from INT to ECO, as apparently you can Investigate any region except a wastes region, even if you have a specialized ship. Removed the boost to INT next round as a consequence of this.

----------


## Moriko

End of Round 2
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made.

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Three: Begin
Years 7 - 9

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 4 - Year 6_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
 *Change:* An oversight regarding Colonies and Desire Imports has been corrected as follows: Upon being colonized, a region gains a random/GM-determined Desired Import suitable to the region and its colonial status. When the region is settled, the settling player will receive the option to change the Desired Import to a different random/GM-determined Desired Import. *Clarification:* Open Water regions may have their lone Holy Site converted; this represents sending clergyfolk to establish a shrine, temple, or way-station dedicated to their faith in the wilds. However, if the region is colonized, this Holy Site will still be automatically converted to the State Religion of the colonizing country, if the colonizing country so chooses - there is very little support structure for priests in the middle of nowhere. *Change:* Secret actions may no longer be used for Colonization actions. Colonization actions that had been done secretly before this will not be impacted *Clarification:* When formulating a Tactical Doctrine, the following guidelines may _generally_ be used as to when stacking multiple of the same effect will result in an additional cost:
More than two instances of +10% enemy casualties, -10% own casualties, or -2 to enemy leader loss rolls will cost an additional point per instance, with an absolute maximum of 4 instances for 6 points (these are considered individually, so e.g. -40% own casualties would be worth 6 points; -20% own casualties & +20% enemy casualties would be worth 4).More than four instances of +1 to battle rolls will cost an additional point per instance, with an absolute maximum for 6 instances (+6 to battle roll) for 8 points.More than one instance of +4 to enemy leader loss roll will cost an additional half point per instance, with an absolute maximum of 3 instances (+12 to enemy leader loss roll) for -2 points. The final sum of points will be rounded up.More than two instances of -10% enemy casualties will cost an additional half point per instance, with an absolute maximum of 4 instances (-40% enemy casualties) for -3 points. The final sum of points will be rounded up.More than three instances of +10% own casualties will cost an additional half point per instance, with an absolute maximum of 5 instances (+50% own casualties) for -4 points. The final sum of points will be rounded up.More than four instances of -1 to battle rolls will cost an additional half point per instance, with an absolute maximum of 8 instances (-8 to battle roll) for -6 points. *Change:* When an Organization is owed one or more Favors by a player or NPC country, they may attempt to manually collect on the debt; this provides a +2 bonus when rolling an action that would give them approximately 1 Favors worth of compensation, but clears that Favors debt, whether or not the action is successful.
*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

Pfilghol explores west of the Pfithreef using Intrigue (sponsored by Fortified Bone Meal)

LUX investigates across the briny border to the south of region 101

LUX investigates across the Wastes border south of region 135 using a Specialized Ship (Crimson Moonlight)

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


*Temperate*


Emboldened and enriched with additional supplies, the hunters of Pfilghol discover Region 104 - an area bordered partially with toxic waters. This region contains two Open Trade Posts for Shiv'rchins, two Occupied Holy Sites for Idle Worship, and 5 units of Native Defenders.

Gleeful at both the discount and the opportunity to escape, however briefly, the bickering and gossip of their elders, the Lux-Glossian explorers set out across the brine to the south, and discover Region 100 - a deep, perceivably fathomless region. This region contains three Open Trade Posts for Scaldsquid. Any more information is lost to the depths.

What better opportunity to test the Crimson Moonlight than to test the flexibility of a discount? Aiming at the mysterious, dangerous wastes, the living ship glows with determination and points south. They discover Wastes Region 35. Filled and obscured with contamination, it is impossible to see, sense, or hear anything once surrounded by the Wastes. Any item, resource, or people that may reside inside is completely hidden.




*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

In a stunning display of dedication and effort, Pardalis is complete and adds a functional work of art to the settlement of Bastion. * The Colony of Bastion is fully settled and gains 1 Holy Site* 

In the endless pursuit of more clouds and more rain, the Gotezhar spread north from Ezcorher. These waters seem to have no population to use the rainfall they receive, a travesty which is swiftly rectified. *The Gotezhar colonize Region 128!*

The Lojanese Republic fights overpopulation with policy, offering cash and land to anyone willing to move into the wild southeastern waters. Though the entire scheme is widely believed to be cursed, enough citizens prove desperate, greedy, or simply adventurous enough to take the offer anyway. *Lojanese Republic colonizes Region 8!* 

Second time proves to be the charm for the Lux-Glossian Shades, as closer cooperation with Flowing Way missionaries with local knowledge enables a number of new Shades to not only settle the briny northwaters near Orope, but also survive longer than a year there. *The Lux-Glossian Shades Colonize Region 111!*

The more superstitious inhabitants of the Polar reaches find themselves struck with a new terror, as the haunted school of herring, previously localized to the rough country of the southwest, swarms out into new waters, suddenly doubling its range. *Deep Blue Colonizes Region 58*

Hymenocera Expanse founds a City in (region unlisted, presumably Region 3)

While many of the citizens do not understand exactly how the school of herring that has been spotted to the south has a legal and legitimate reason to call this region their own, this is exactly what happened. While debates continue the herring swim on.
*Deep Blue Establish Claim in Region 57!*

The shark people in Region 73 grow to 7 units!
_As word spreads to parts unknown of the fertile seas occupied by the Shark King's Host, more nomads arrive to join the throng circling in the open waters of region 73._

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir hosts a Pilgrimage to Bloodhome

The Shifting Ennead hosts The Meld in Danabae. Attended by The Gravetenders and the Riftlings

The Gotezhar establish a Cultural exchange with Costa Sereia

The Lambent Syndicate successfully sways Aristocratic Support in Region 28

The Lambent Syndicate successfully sways Aristocratic Support in Region 27

The Coral of the Protected Stratera impresses Merchant Support in Region 19

Region 6s Aristocratic Support node becomes stable! HEX gains 1 unit! LOL gains 2 units!

_The crisis in Region 6 is alleviated as mercenaries depart their home to receive steady paychecks in the Hymenoptera expanse and the Lojanese republic. The aristocracy stabilizes the region once again, and order, or something approximating it, resumes._ 

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

Primarch Marcion arranges a trade route between the Gotezhar and the Sakura-Jin

The Coral of the Protected Stratera establishes a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic

Costa Sereia buys out Trade Post 3 in Orope (Region 114) for Giantsbane Seeds

The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 2 of Siren Extract in Senja Bersinar (Region 2) with support from the Lambent Syndicate

The Lighthouse supports The Lambent Syndicates buyout of TP2 of Artifacts & Treasure in Binar Fajar (Region 7)

The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 1 of Malleable Blubber in Region 123

The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 1 of Ray-Ear Seaweed in Region 127

The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 1 of Woven Seaweed in Region 57

The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 1 of Chelonian Hunters in Region 55

The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries

The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries

The Coral of the Protected Stratera buys out Trade Post 1 of Coralberries in Region 19

Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 2 of Blood Pearls in region 26

Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 2 of Artifacts and Treasure in region 7

Draigiau buyout Spawn Point (Region 56) TP3 for Herring

Hymenocera buyout region 13, TP1 for Stonesponge

Seatide Confederacy buyout 75.1 for Magnetic Sand

Seatide Confederacy buyout Seatide (79).3 for Bluefish Antifreeze

Seablood Khanate buyout 24.1 for Fibrous Kelp

LUX gains the Mercantile support node in region 112. The new Fortified Bone Meal slogan is "Even invertebrates love it!"

_The Lux-Glossian Shades are the unchallenged champions of sponsored exploration, and while Jo Soo might personally have been partial to "Taste the Legend" it is only good business to be associated with the best._

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The Choirs efforts to spread the Crimson Chant have paid off, and eager converts rush as strong as a surge to the Reef. * The Crimson Chant organizes into a One Doctrine Faith with Scarlet Glory: +1 to Impress Actions* 

As if waiting for a proper herald, Laksha of the Gravetenders announces upon the completion of Bastion that the Blossoming Sequence is formalized for the Gravetenders to faithfully look to the future. * The Makers Remnants organize into The Blossoming Sequence, a Multiple Schools Faith with +1 to convert Holy Sites* 

The Forests of Astral Yearning organize Shimmers of Unseen Bane as a Multiple Schools Faith (+1 to Conversions)

Flowing Way organization (multiple schools, bonus indeterminate)

The Riftlings organize the Eternal Communion as a One Doctrine Faith *The Riftlings organize the Eternal Communion into a One Doctrine Faith with: +1 to impress actions*

The Eternal Spring adopts the Faith of the Eternal Communion

With Seek Aid, the Sakura-Jin manage to convert Holy Site 2 in Region 117 to Sakurado

The Sakura-Jin convert Holy Site 1 in Region 129 to Sakurado

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 2 in Region 9 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane 

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 2 in Region 18 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane 

The Riftlings Many convert 66.1, 66.2 to the Eternal Communion 

The Riftlings Many convert 55.1 to the Eternal Communion

The Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 3 in Region 51

Draigiau convert Mobile HS 1 and 2 in Region 73 to Wings of the World

_Lawenach and Ewyllysgar report back a bit thinner and in excellent physical shape, reporting first that swimming amidst the sharks over such deep water there was no place for a creature the size of a dragon to sit down and rest, and second that they found the shark people to be cautious but eventually welcoming hosts possessed of a particularly Chelorian curiosity about the dragons and their stories. Their news of a spirit inhabiting the herring of spawn point was also eagerly received, and quickly became common knowledge among the nomads._

Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling convert 58.1 to The Pattern

Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling convert 59.1 to The Pattern

Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling convert 68.2 to The Pattern


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

The Lighthouse create the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, a striking artifact to aid in battle. When wielded by a commander in battle, gain +2 to Tactical Maneuvering

Seatide Confederacy create The Tideglobe
This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

The Shifting Ennead recruit Balelia as a General with score 9. With brutal, surgical tactics, she gains a staggering reputation that draws all to fear and respect her, a reputation most effective on the oft-pampered aristocrats who are most in need of her lessons. Tactical Doctrine: Integrate the Captives,  -10% Losses both sides, upon a successful battle gain a free Impress Aristocracy action in the region in which the battle took place.



The Lambent Syndicate recruits a General with score 8 Tactical Doctrine pending.

Determined to protect their waters, Olgght The-one-who-consumes orders the construction of grand fortifications, and the Pfithreef slowly becomes encased in fearsome defenses. * Great Project Begun! The Line of Olgght begins construction (1/5)* 

The Lighthouse recruits The Everscintillating Goldfin as a General with score 9. Tactical Doctrine: Golden Victory At All Costs - +6 Battle Bonus, +20% Own Casualties, -20% Enemy Casualties, -4 Own Leader Loss

The Gotezhar raise the Sublime Fortress to protect their waters

The Forests of Astral Yearning Recruit a General (Score 9)

Otterian Supremacy raise fortress The Kelpland Keep, Region 131

Kar-Nath Hegemony recruit General Kreel (9)

The Lighthouse invades Region 19 by traveling around rough waters.
[Battle fluff]

*Spoiler*
Show

Led by The Vessel (Military 7) with Military 7 Ruler, 4 LIT Units invade using Skirmishing tactics, facing 6 native Units led by a Military 5 native Commander, using Skirmishing tactics.

Native forces win Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Skirmishing tactics! -10% casualties to both sides.

Tie! LIT loses 1 unit! Region 19 Natives lose 2 units! The Vessel is slain in battle!

When the Kosong armies of the lighthouse invaded region 19 they found that they were facing no single coordinated leadership, as each of the regions cities had its own governor and its own command. Quickly, they conquered the towns on the edge of region 19 before moving inland. But it was after moving on that the Vessel met Lamp-Lighter Dave. Dave, a lamp-lighter hailing from one of the border towns the Kosong had occupied first, had noticed that the invading soldiers had a particular tendency to favor the streets he had lit. Taking advantage of this, he and a couple buddies from work started ambushing the soldiers from dark corners, predicting their nighttime movements by the presence of his own artificial lights. By an extreme stroke of luck, one of these such Kosong was the Vessel. Though Dave killed the lighthouse ruler without realizing who it was, the victory made Dave a legend. City states flocked to join his banner, and soon the interior lands of region 19 were once again safe, the Kosong driven back to occupy merely the border cities taken in their initial push, including the hometown of the now-famous Dave, who hopes against hope that the same trick will work twice.


To defend access to their clouds, the Gotezhar invade Region 136 to teach the cloud-stealers a lesson they wont forget. 3 Units, [+4 from Mil 7 Ruler], Led by Squall Essensio (Mil 10 General)
Tac Doc: -6 to Enemy Leader Loss, -20% to Enemy Unit Loss

*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Squall Essensio (Mil 10 General) with Military 7 Ruler, 3 GTZ Units invade using Aim For The Storms Center tactics, facing 3 native units led by a Military 7 native Commander, using Unyielding Force tactics.

Squall Essensio wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Aim For The Storms Center! -6 Enemy Leader Loss roll, -20% enemy casualties.

GTZ (Attacker) Victory! GTZ loses 1 unit! Region 136 Natives lose 1 unit! Region 136 Native Commander is captured!


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Seablood Khanate recruits a Spy Nitupsar Kheshig (6)

Otterian Supremacy Investigation: Discovery what happened to the Ceremonial Rock in Region 133 (10)

_The detectives tasked with finding the ceremonial rock have no luck in region 133, but after their return home, as they chase down their last few leads, they discover one of the senior acolyte Hark is missing. When the detectives barge into his house, they find nothing save several empty sea-glass display cases indicating the escaped acolyte was a Rock Collector._

Deep Blue Investigate the Shark People (14)
_After reabsorbing the herring sent to spy on the Shark People, Deep Blue understands that:
The sharks are the mounts and/or pets of the Chelorians that ride them.
Neither Sharks nor Chelorians have the means to reach the bottom of region 73, and are instead milling about, constantly swimming to keep oxygen flowing to their gills.
The nomads seem undisturbed by a lack of any permanent structures, tying their few belongings to the backs of their sharks.
Despite riding quite formidable creatures, the chelorians themselves are also well armed, and like to dress in bright colors. 
There are an more of these nomads in uncharted waters, and some come and go as they please. The exact total quantity is unknown.
Though there are a few species present, the most predominant species of Shark used for hunting and fighting seems to be the Salmon Shark.
Common conversational topics after rough translation include: hunting, courtship-related drama, personal travel anecdotes, pillaging, shark care, barter, celebrity gossip, dragons, differences between shark species, religion, and petty squabbling._

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

The shark people sack DPB trade post 1 for Herring in Spawn Point (Region 56)!

[I]The shark people launch a ferocious and unsustainable hunt on some of deep blues less essential schools of herring, feeding their sharks, their own bellies, and their nets before returning to their open waters. The strange and suicidal behavior of the herring on their return trip does however inspire some rumors among the nomads of a strange and terrible force at work in spawn point. [I]

*Organizations!* 

[Gan Migdalim - the Garden of Towers]
*(HEX builds a Smoking Garden in , completing the ABS Base Request in the Tropical Zone: +1 Favor from and +1 Reputation with ABS!)*

Eager for the material resources required to demonstrate their prosperity, several powers take up the Abyssal Stewards on their offer of cached wealth, trusting in their future success and past services to the Stewards to carry them through when the debts come due. *(CCA, HEX, and LOL spend 2 Favors with the ABS, gaining 5 Treasure each! GTZ, OKI, and SKR spend 1 Favor with the ABS, gaining 2 Treasure each!)*

The Chorus of the Crimson Chant continues to contribute to the Coraline Compendium, joined by the nascent architects of the Lojanese Republic and the Hymenocera Expanse, much to the appreciation of the Abyssal Stewards. Still, the actual labor necessary to complete the project has yet to be provided, and those Koreshom and Smiths given responsibility over the affair are beginning to grow concerned there may not be enough time left *(CCC contributes a second entry to the Coraline Compendium: +1 Favor from ABS! CCC may gain no more favors from contributing to the Coraline Compendium! LOL and HEX contribute their first entries to the Coraline Compendium: each receive +1 Favor from ABS!)*

*(COS and LOL gain 1 Reputation with ABS!)*

The first few years of the Stewards assessment have passedhow have the subjects of their scrutiny fared? *(Shallows Appreciation: OKI, OTT, and PGL gain 4 points! COS and GTZ gain 2 points! STC gains 1 point!)*

[Archvast Reef]
*(CPS and CCC build a Reefback Nursery in 31, completing the CCA Base Request in the Tropical Zone: CPS gets +1 Favor from and +1 Reputation with CCA! CCC gets +1 Favor from CCA!)*

[Bardsrest Reef]
*(CYP and SKR build a Reefback Nursery in 122, completing the CCA Base Request in the Temperate Zone: CYP gets +1 Favor from and +1 Reputation with CCA! SKR gets +1 Favor from CCA!)*

*(CPS gains 1 Reputation with CCA!)*

*(CYP contributes an entry and an action to the Songline of the Broken Seas: +2 Favors from CCA!)*

*(GTZ spends 1 Favor with the CCA in exchange for assistance!)*

[Collegium of St. Chrysalus]
*(SEN and DPB build a Holdfast in 69 with 2 actions, completing the DNA Base Request in the Polar Zone: SEN gets +1 Reputation with DNA! DPB gets +1 Favor from DNA!)*

*(LUX gains 1 Reputation with DNA! GTZ loses 1 Reputation with DNA!)*

*(CCC and FAY tie for first Organized Faith in the Tropical Zone: CCC gains +2 Prestige! FAY gains +1 Prestige, with remaining +1 Prestige to be received upon submitting appropriate  fluff relevant to Organization! GRV and RFT tie for first Organized Faith in the Polar Zone: each gains +2 Prestige! OKI is the first to Organize their Faith in the Temperate Zone: OKI gains +1 Prestige!)*

*(CCC, HEX, and LOL are the first to accumulate 5 Treasure in the Tropical zone: each gains +1 Prestige!)*

*(GTZ is first to be militarily victorious in the Temperate zone, both in maneuver and the field of battle itself: GTZ gains +2 Prestige!)*

*(LUX and GTZ are the first to colonize Open Waters Regions in the Temperate zone: each gains +1 Prestige! LOL is the first to colonize an Open Waters Region in the Tropical zone: LOL gains +1 Prestige!)*

----------


## Silent_Interim

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir

Round 3

Ruler: Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise

Ruler Stats Round 2:
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*
[Diplomacy 5] Establish a Cultural Exchange with the Lambent Syndicate (LSD).
_The Lambent Syndicate has done much good for the Chorus. So the Chorus asks of them: Shall we not commingle? Make each other blood-of-our-blood?_[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation with CCA. (Success, roll)
_We tilted our gazes, ennobled, inspired. We welcomed new voices, commingled in choirs. We plied them with fineries, deep from the sea. We asked if together, our blood could run free._[Faith] Convert HS2 in region 7 (The Shaded Temple, Binar Fajar) with assist. (Success, roll)[Faith] Convert HS1 in region 21 (Grinmaw's Auditorium, The Abyss) with assist. (Success, roll)
_The business of the Divine is ever-hunger, ever-growth. The faithful feed, and thus do feed on faith._[Military] Raise one unit.
_War is not an art the Chorus has ever given much attention to. Soldiers who die far from home are inherently denied the opportunity to join the Choir; though their blood can theoretically be harvested, it is a terrible and wasteful thing to let a loyal servant of the Reef die in war. Still, even with the guarantee of protection from the Lambent Syndicate, sacrifices must be made to guarantee the sanctity of the Reef in Red. The recruitment efforts are quiet- it would be politically dangerous to publicize them too much- but a small standing army for the Chorus is arranged._

*Ruler stats increase:* +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith

*Non-Actions:*
Resist all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in regions with clerical support.Begin a Prestige Monument (5-part): The Grim Cathedral.
_The grandeur of the Reef in Red is self-evident. Even a blind mer can feel it, a presence with a weight that warps the world around it. But some are frightened of the fate that awaits them, not knowing the mercy of the razor. The Grim Cathedral will serve as a lesson to these; a place where the hesitant may come to told not only of grandeur, but of wisdom and grace.
The first step is to prepare the ground. Surveyors swarm across the sea-floor, marking the boundaries of the site. Meanwhile, the great architects of the Devotional and Reverential schools clash behind closed doors, making competing bids and fighting tooth and nail for the opportunity to oversee what promises to be the greatest work of a generation. The Chorus frequently undertakes smaller public works projects, but rarely do they attempt anything on this scale; the grandeur of the Grim Cathedral promises to put the name of its architect into the annals of history._

*News & Rumours:*
Alinus Ernost VIII is still missing.
*Notable Legislation*


Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 6
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5

*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5, Intrigue 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +1)

*Aristocratic Support*
26

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
26.1  Blood Pearls

*Mercantile Support*
None

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

*Clerical Support*
2, 26, 31

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
Scarlet Glory (5): +1 to Impress Actions

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Alinus Ernost VIII (8)



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


26 - Historicity

----------


## Gengy

Round 3
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Economy]* Begin to make Region 128 Colonized (1/3)
_The northern waters have only a small Colony.  It will take considerable effort to make it livable.  Luckily, there are many Clouds, and it is easy to convince those living in the increasingly crowded waters of Ezcorher to consider moving and making new families; adopting whole new, never before seen skies!_*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_To maintain the might of the Typhoons, Squall Essensio - under careful watch of Profundus Korasoon - raises more Squalls._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Profundus Korasoon personally oversees the construction of a second Typhoon._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Profundus Korasoon personally oversees the construction of a second Typhoon.  With so many recent successes, he has no shortage of volunteers._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Profundus Korasoon personally oversees the construction of a second Typhoon, and with the new Gotezhar being impressed by Korasoon's victories, he achieves it!_

Non-Actions:
Profundus Korasoon quietly sees to the transfer of [136 Commander] to the Abyssal Stewards, asking only that the organization considers that no warrior should go unused while greater dangers exist._PRS Monument, 5-Rounds (1/5)_: There is much discussion and many arguments regarding building a monument to Gotezhar greatness within Ezcorher (Region 138).  Many people have many different opinions, and for once, Profundus Korasoon is allowing the decision to be decided by committee.  Those of the Squalls who fight for the defense of the waters want to build a giant statue for Profundus Korasoon.  Those whom are Profundus themselves want a large rain catcher, to gather water that would otherwise be lost to the seas; but the Joontar point out that this would be stealing water from future clouds, and might incur the final heaven's wrath.  Then there are the holy sites themselves!  Those from Dounpor want a large pillar full of shiny things, just to stare at and say 'That is shiny'.  Those of Fee-yuria wish to build something that would harness the power of the storm.  Kashowira wants to build a big dome underwater, and fill it with air, just to see what happens.  And this doesn't even include thoughts and opinions from others from the Meadows (136) and the Gotezhar Colony (126)!  This back and forth takes _years_ of discourse before the type of enormous building is even decided upon: a Cloud Observatory._Deep Tales of the Gotezhar_ for CCA
*Spoiler: The Progenitor*
Show

Deep tales, deep as history is known.  This is a tale of before the waters.  Before the rains.  Before the seas.  Before the Gotezhar were Gotezhar.  We just were.

All around Ezcorher, you can find the ruins of the ancients.  Back when this tale begins, they lived above the surface, for the waters full of vile salt were far lower then.  From what we understand, there were many names to call the ancients by: sorcerers, wizards, witches, enchanters, warlocks and many more.  But the ones important to our predecessor  who we only know as The Progenitor  was an ancient called The Summoner.

The Summoner lived high upon the mountains and had many servants.  Other ancients, yes, but also beings of living air, beings of living earth, beings of living fire, and of course, The Progenitor.  A being of living water.  Brought here by powerful powers from Elsewhere, the Summoners servants helped to maintain the grounds, to cook, to clean, and make the Summoner grow large like a Profundus.  The Summoner was said to be a powerful ancient, able to keep many clouds above his head all at the same time!  

The Progenitor was a willing and faithful retainer.  But the beings of Living Fire  the Shuma Mooda  were unwilling and did not see the greatness.  They constantly bickered and brought ruin to both their master and their fellow servants, causing great gouts of destruction to wash through the house, like a sudden current changing direction, but with great pain.  It was at times like these that the Progenitor was given leave to swell to greater sizes and control the chaos.  He would beat upon the Shuma Mooda with several tendrils all at once and bring order back to the Summoners home.

The Summoner rewarded the Progenitor with shiny gems, that the Progenitor kept within his body.  They glowed and grew, and as they did, the Progenitor became even stronger.

And then something happened.  Even now, we are unsure the cause, but the great waters rose higher and higher.  For all that the ancients were powerful and lived high upon their above-the-sea crags, even they could not escape the mighty waves.

The Summoner held back as much of the destruction as possible.  In his name  Ezcorher  we have the name of our home.  Without the beings of living air and the beings of living earth to forestall some of the destruction, there would be even less of a home for us to have.  The Shuman Mooda were useless.  The tiniest drop of water was enough to cause them to flee in fear.

The Progenitor held back as much of the waves as he could, but eventually, the ancients fell.  It is rumored that some of the Summoners servants escaped, but the Progenitor confirms that the Summoner themselves died, using their powerful connection to clouds to save as many people as possible from the might of the waters.  Only the Progenitor remained, swimming carefully through the once peaceful home of the ancients.

It would be decades before the Progenitor wondered: why was he still here?  Why was he alone?

Though he had no answer to the first question, he could at least answer the latter: he was alone because he had not made more.  And so he did.  He gathered what waters he could, and took one of the rewards from his master, and split it to become a new core  a new soul, a new Shard!  and had himself a new family.  And, with how plentiful the Clouds were at the time, he could do it again.  And again.  And again.  Until he grew to be so vast, that he was the first Profundus, and housed many many gallons of water.

When he passed, the Progenitor Burst and gave back to all his children.  His final words before he Burst?

Birth.  Accumalte.  Growth.  Accumlate.  Rise.  Accumlate.  Mingle.  Accumulate.  Burst!  Such is the way of the Gotezhar: the People of the Rain!


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


WIP



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
6
8
4
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Mil


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (2  / 6)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio [-6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 3*
*Regions:* 122
*Ruler:* Garren Ulnesh
*Faith:* The Flowing Way
*Diplomacy* 2 *Military* 1 *Economy* 8 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +2 Economy
Impress Merchants of 123 [Economy] - 12, Success
_After a year or two, the Kelad family felt their supply of ray-ear seaweed roots was sufficient to fulfill their needs and made their pitch to the Carral. The people of the land the latter family had discovered and promptly invested in were crying out for good spices and seasoning, and the former family had established a supply of a plant that satisfy that desire. If the two families worked together, the Carral could give the people the flavour they've been yearning for, and corner the market in the region, and all the Kelad ask for is a cut of the profits. It doesn't take long for the Carral to accept, and soon root shipments join the traffic on the northern trade route, going from the Kelad-owned farms south of the route to Carral businesses east of Cyph-Arel, and the Carral's hold on the mercantile interests in the region tightens._Buyout TP2 of 122 (Native Gold) [Economy] - 17, Success
_The Hallus family makes overtures towards the various small families that gather gold from the rocky plains of Cyph-Arel, offering to help expand their operations in exchange for their share of the income. Some suspect that this is in preparation for a grander move that would require solid financial backing._Buyout TP1 of 117 (Biolumiscent Tunicates) [Economy] - 15, Success
_The Kelad, their successes with the Caral reassuring them that their plan can work (and their finances looking much healthier from it), begin looking elsewhere for more resources that the other families might need. Seeing the dealings the Tellan are having with the people along the trade route, and the interest in the region for good reliable light sources, they look around for something they might be able to sell the Tellan and find that they don't need to go far - in the northeast corner of the known world are a people who farm and sell live tunicates who put out an impressive amount of light. Enough of these scattered around the lands of the sea cow herders would provide them with all the light they could need, so the Kelad get on with buying up a slice of the tunicate business._Buyout TP1 of 109 [Economy] - 17, Success
_The Tellan based in Orope aren't complacent about their side of the operation, and look for opportunities to expand. With one of the western nations buying up the remainder of the Giantsbane Seed industry in Orope, they look further afield, and an opportunity scout accompanying some Middish followers of the Way finds that opportunity - to the west of Orope, past the Lux-Glossian colony, there was a notable Flowing Way presence due to Middish efforts to pass the knowledge on. That kind of mutual understanding (albeit flavoured by differences in the Middish and Cyphiri understandings of the subject), the opportunity scouts soon found a way in for the Tellan to invest in the area. They weren't quite sure what they were going to do with the ash they were getting, but they had a few small buyers to make it worthwhile for the time being._Colonise 129 [Economy] - 15, Success
_While Artan and the Council Fund had made agreements with the Kalan to stay out of the unclaimed southern territories, the Cyphiri families felt like they had no such obligation. One family in the Union Council, the Pylet, led the charge on settling there, seeking to expand the amount of Cyphiri settlements they had influence in and thus their power within the Union, and while the Hallus publicly complained in the council about the risks of a reaction from the Kalan, their leadership privately backed many of the settling families, seeing an opportunity they could exploit in the future and expecting the Kalan to be too busy with their mercenary work to act._

*Nonactions*
Spend 1 CCA Favour for +1 Reputation
_With their overtures to the Chelonians having gone well so far, and the base they built already seeing plenty of use, Garren decided to work to deepen the relationship between Union and Chora. The expanded range passage on their convoys granted wasn't of much use to the current ventures of the Cyphiri families, but Garren had a feeling that this wouldn't always be the case._.Choose not to convert the 129 Holy Site as a part of colonising the region, leaving it as Sakurado.
_The various families settling the south found that the place wasn't strictly uninhabited - the missionaries of the Sakurado were spread throughout the region, presumably using the region as a stepping stone to elsewhere in the south. The settlers left the Sakura-Jin be, trading with them and letting them be a part of any communities establish if they wish. Some Cyphiri even start listening to them about their beliefs._Raiding Refuge: Pay the Divine Nacres 1 Treasure for protection against the next Reaver attack
_The Nacres' offer of protection from the Reavers to come is a subject of considerable debate among the Cyphiri families. That the Reavers are a real threat isn't disputed much - too many of their collected stories feature them in some regard - but what to do is more hotly disputed. Some, like the Hallus, use the issue to push their idea of a permanent military force rather than relying on ones as little-known as the Nacres, while others point to the fact that they don't know where the Reavers will target, and they're paying a considerable sum to avert a disaster that might not happen, but most agree that it's worth the price, and in the end Garren takes action rather than letting the debate continue and just pays them what they ask._A Monumental Undertaking: The Great Hall of the Union [1/3]
_With the Cyphiri continuing to spread across the known seas, setting up business operations in distant seas and starting to settle outside Cyph-Arel, the families of the Union Council (who have typically kept their focus within Cyph-Arel) collectively decided that it was time to make a statement of strength, a reminder that Cyph-Arel is the heart of the collective Cyphiri business empire and their authority - the obligations the lesser families owe to them - matters. It is decided that this will be done in the form of a grand structure, a Great Hall to be the center of Union Council business and a symbol of the power they wield, every Council family directly contributing part of their wealth or assets (as opposed to relying on the Fund) to construct it. Designs begin to be put together regarding the building itself, Council Fund agents hiring contractors and going around the families to secure their contributions, but for the time being the biggest obstacle the project faces is political rather than practical - put simply, the families cannot agree on where to build the damn thing. There are plenty of suitable sites across the settlements of Cyph-Arel, but with so many Council families focusing their power around those settlements rather than spreading outwards, there are plenty of arguments around avoiding one family having excessive influence in the Great Hall's home settlement and similar concerns. Regardless of that strife, the planning goes ahead._Claim +1 Prestige from All That Glitters for eaching 2 passive Treasure Income.

*News and Rumours*
The Steward's warnings about military readiness and the risk of relations with them souring aren't particularly noted by the Ulnesh, having already dismissed the offer of a loan and being comfortable in the current peace and safety. However the Hallus family seems to have taken note, those members of the Council Fund originating from the family pushing for the establishment of a retainer mercenary force, and the Hallus themselves beginning to discreetly inquire about the possibility of securing Kalan services. Whether they simply want to ensure the security of the Union (or more accurately, their interests within it) or have deeper ulterior motives is up for debate, but the Hallus have made great strides in gaining the support of the other council families, making trying to denounce their actions tricky.While there has been call for a formalised Cyphiri Way to coexist with the Middish Way, thus far little progress has been made. The Cyphiri's understanding of the Flowing Way allowing for plenty of variation and interpretation has presented significant hurdles to those followers of the Way trying to make any organisation happen.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).
Ulnesh
Dominant power among the families, split between being the top agricultural family and a strong political structure, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields.
 - Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and as such ruler of the Union, driving the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way.
 - Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries.
 - Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack 
 - Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position
 - Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work.
 - Chelat Ulnesh, mainly deals with other major families and the Union Council, good at it but is dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them
 - Helad Ulnesh, coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used.

Council Fund
_TPs:_ 122.1
Acts as a family but not bloodline based, made up of people and assets contributed by every Union Council member. Creates and maintains a source of income that is used for the good of the Union rather than individual families (although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering is used to push their focus towards their interests), and also pays for mercenaries and trains leaders in case of war. Their members lack surnames, instead working their Fund status into their introductions. Has a lot of investment in the photospore networks across Cyph-Arel. Also the biggest current buyer of the gold prospected by various families.
 - Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, with her current focus being the Kalan Company. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Hallus
The second-largest agricultural family due to being the inventors of trophic deconvolution and leveraging that advantage as the Union adopted those methods. Eager to continue making advancements, has eyes on the Ulnesh family's position.
 - Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).

Tellan
_TPs:_ 114.2
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Attempting to gain control of some part of the Giantsbane Seed industry in Orope. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish.

Carral
_TPs:_ 123.1
Small decentralised family down on its luck, turning to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of 112 to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more powerful in 112 have stalled for now with little gain, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now making moves towards gaining full control of the economy there, with support from the Ulnesh and Kelad families.

Kelad
_TPs:_ 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 1, 2 Favours (Expected Change: -1 Favour, +1 Reputation)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 Land, 0 Naval (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: +1)

*Trade Posts*
_Efective Total Owned_ 5
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed

*Mercantile Support*
122

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri <-> Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 8

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show

122 - Historicity

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 7+1
Economy: 3
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 4+1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Raise a Unit*
*Military: Raise a Unit* 
Olgght continues to gather Pfith warriors to their cause. Their following now contains numerous hordes, ready to fight and earn glory. All that's needed now is a target.

*Military: Build The Line of Olgght [2/5]*
_+2 to Shallows Appreciation this round_
Under orders of Olgght The-one-who-consumes, a wall of fortifications, barracks, and watch posts begins to grow around the borders of the Pfithreef.

*Intrigue: Coerce 130 TP 1 for Mineblossom Sponge* 
*Intrigue: Coerce 104 TP 1 for Shiv'rchins*
Pfith raiders move out, targeting nearby useful resources for hostile takeovers. Those who cooperate are rewarded. Those who don't... Best not to think about that.

* Non-actions*
Contribute to the Songline of the Broken Seas (coming soon)


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 3
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. 
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Trade Posts Owned:
War-Jellies: 132.1
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation score: 4

----------


## Tychris1

The Lighthouse

Ruler: The Vessel
D: 4
M: 6
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

Actions:

1) Invade Region 19 with 3 Units
Commander: The Vessel, Freshly Daubed in the dew of Slaughter, and charged with bringing the Lamplighters head.
Tactical Doctrine: Unyielding Force
Wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead (Which now bears the mummified remains of the previous Vessel)

2) Raise Unit
3) Raise Unit
4) Faith 5 Special, Artifact:
The Radiant Sword:
_A blade made of shimmering light. The edge is a floating formless shard of light, shimmering with holy text inscrutably in its massless length. The inscription seems to hang in the air; the language of Light spoken by the Radiance. No shield can repel its supernatural force and the rapturous light of the lives it snuffs illuminates its majesty to devastating effect._

For every two casualties suffered by enemies in battles that the Radiant Sword is brought into it gains a charge. The Radiant Sword provides its wielder a +1 battle bonus for each charge. It can hold a maximum of 3 Charges, adding 10% own casualties for each charge, and losses all its charges at the end of a round where it is not used in battle.
5) Military Special 5: Raise a Fortress in Binar Fajar

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Military

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise
Support Corona's buyout
Support Silent_Interim's Conversion
Accept Cultural Exchange from Ivor

Stats next round
D: 4
M: 8
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

----------


## Minescratcher

Region 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 7-9 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Faith]* Convert the Glossian Sea [Region 135] HS 2 to the Flowing Way (support): 14
At the request of the Matriarchs, the Order opens missionary work in the Glossian Sea to volunteers. They quickly recognize the importance, both cultural and narrative, of the crystalline caverns beneath Leriander, where they find great success preaching to the leaders of new Shades, who already seek to divine fate through the colors and shapes of the crystals.

2. *[Military]* Invade [Region 113] with 5 units led by Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach (10), attempting _Quiver Hell's Foundations_ (+2 to the battle roll on a success), receiving an additional +1 to the battle roll from the Middish Way (5 units, +10 Maneuvering, +1/+3 battle roll)
Route: adjacent (no special borders) (no distance losses)

An argument in the Order's communal mess proves to be a much farther-reaching thread of story than anyone could have predicted when, in response to a heated remark from a Alemiddish Knight casting aspersions on the courage and capability of the Scoshmiddish, K.C. Tolmach demands the Knight accompany him on a near-suicidal raid into the southern waters or else admit fault and beg penance. When he accepts the challenge anyway, Edward Eston, the Second Master, intervenes, assigning a detachment of Inslangue knights to accompany them and allow them to save face without the actual loss of valuable military resources - an action which is immediately misinterpreted by every Knight Bailiff in the Order, burying the Knight Commanders in a landslide of petitions to be allowed to join in the holy march which is obviously underway and win their fair share of the glory. Sorting out the situation and officially placing Tolmach in command of the Order army takes over a month, by which point the invasion is already well underway, with dozens of dispossessed, land-hungry nobles and hundreds of knights seeking to enhance the tale of their deeds encamped in lands south of Orope.

3. *[Military]* Raise a unit of Lomblangue Knights
The disciplined formations of the Lomblangue, and especially Knight Commander Gregorio Carafa, are less eager for glory than many of the other Knights, and their forces do not take part in the skirmishes to the south.

4. *[Military]* Impress the Abyssal Stewards
Though there is approximately zero chance of the Order's Knights being sent to serve in a foreign, heathen military order for vague and unexplained purposes, His Majesty still desires to retain good relations with the Abyssal Stewards (and also privately expresses interest in the ancient relic they appear to possess). As such, the resources of Insol are marshaled to display the Middish's readiness for battle.

5. *[Military]* Begin Giantsbane selective breeding projects (Impress the Abyssal Stewards)
Many chaplains of the Order, flush with foreign technologies, ideas, and techniques, have begun experimenting with various attempts to improve the military capabilities of the Giantsbane seedpod. Dame Commander Clare Delamere of the Inslangue takes a leading role in these experiments, which already show great promise in increasing effective range and lethality despite the plethora of toxic, explosive, and high-velocity (and all of the above) failure states involved in working with the surprisingly temperamental plant. In the course of their journey to Insol, the Abyssal Stewards show interest in the seedpod technology, so his Majesty organizes a demonstration joust, capped off with the exhibition of some of the newly-developed strains of seedpod (specifically those with the lowest probability of poisoning or blowing up the foreign visitors).

Nonactions:
Though vague and plausibly false, the rumors of a powerful military artifact to the northeast cannot be ignored - both for the security of the faithful and for the prestige a noble house would gain from owning it. Bid 2 Treasure on the [Region 177] "superweapon."
.
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: 8
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: 6
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Military +2


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 5 / 5

Treasure: 2 -2

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 (offensive?) battle rolls
Reputation:PRS rank 2

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 4 || Military - 3 || Economy - 6 || Faith - 6 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:
*
 *1: [Faith]* Impress Clergy in Bastion. [Roll: 16, Success!]_The last step to colonizing Bastion is, of course, to make sure everyone is on the same page. Or at least, as close as Gravetenders get to such unity. Bringing the debates unique to Bastion and Pardalis into harmony with the greater understanding of the Flourishing Sequence takes some time, but with Laksha and Sersi in agreement, it was inevitable._
 
*2: [Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in Bastion. [Roll: 12, Success!]
_Aristocracy is a strange concept amongst created beings, but there are those with skills above the rest, and they occupy positions of power. Keeping Pardalis running smoothly means clever words and collaboration. Sersi once more proves herself invaluable to Laksha, bringing the key Gravetenders needed around before the request is even made.
_
*3: [Diplomacy]* Sway Merchants in Bastion. [Roll: 12, Success!]
_Trade is, of course, self-evidently important, and something Laksha concerns herself with personally. Within a year, Bastion's economy is in line with the Dead Cities, and the bond between the two is strong and stable. With this, Bastion, and Pardalis, are strongly integrated to Laksha's guidance, and the Gravetenders are secure in their claim.
_
*4: [Diplomacy]* Diplomatic Mission to the east. [Roll: 11+1, Success!]

*5: [Economy]* Build a Specialized Ship.


Non-Actions:
Take the Chelonian Chora's offer, owing one Favor in exchange for retroactive Seek Aid on the Diplomatic Mission to the east, turning the 11 to a 12 and securing success.
Host an event! 

_Fruits of the Reef in Bloom

Having fully settled Bastion, the Gravetenders turn some of their attention back to their capital. Dead City Urodela is chosen for what Laksha intends to make into a yearly event. An message, open to all, is sent out inviting their fellow nations to bring examples of their culture, be it art, writing, history, or something stranger. 
_
*[Rolls]*

Leader improvements:
Diplomacy 4 > 5 

Leader stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3


*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Faith 5, Economy 5
_Special Actions Used:_

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: -1 Favor)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78,

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
78.1  Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78,

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_  No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect._
Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.


*Clerical Support*
78

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


78 - Historicity
76 - Integration

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate region, Capital: 135 
Round 3
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Lirix of the Magenta Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 3:*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 5

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*Ruler stats for round 4:*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 4
Economy - 7
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Rolls for all actions are here:
forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25459296#post25459296

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate west of region 100. [15, SUCCESS]

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate south of region 101. [12, SUCCESS]

*3. Economy:* Settle colony in region 111. (Progress: 1/3)

*4. Economy:* Buyout region 131 TP2. (Kelp, supported by OTT) [13, SUCCESS]

*5. Diplomacy:* Raise reputation with the Divine Nacres. (Rank 1 -> Rank 2) [13, SUCCESS]

*Non-Actions:*

1. Support OKI's conversion of 135 HS2 to The Flowing Way.
2. Support COS's buyout of 135 TP2 (Luminescent Crystal).
3. Support OTT's buyout of 135 TP3 (Luminescent Crystal).
4. Purchase reaver protection from the Divine Nacres for 1 treasure. 

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

You have 1 treasure (0 after this round)
You owe the Chora 1 favor
Ask Mine about doing a collaborative song thing for the Chora
Write up your colony region
Make a flag!

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 5
Military 5
Economy 4
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Military_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - Press Claim in Region 28 - 13

_Envoys representing the Lucent Mistress travel north, delivering terms of confederation to the native leaders of the tropic hinterlands.  To their people, the lords and chieftains proclaim the arrival a victory, a show of respect and humility that proves their might in the face of the Syndicate's decadence.  It is a claim that stokes the pride of the populace, easily believed.  And a complete lie.  Behind closed doors, the signs of addiction are clear to the kucen's experienced eyes, as the degenerate chieftains sign away the sea lion's share of their power for a reliable supply of Siren.  Those who dissent, or who rose to power after the claws of Adiratna had taken root are quietly disposed of, signing the region's surrender in blood as well as ink._*Diplomacy* - Establish Confederation Claim in Region 27 - 14

_Moving counter to Glistering Mistress Kirana, the Auroran Mistress Intan dispatches representatives of her own into the savage borderlands.  Demurring from the open conflict courted by her rival, Intan indulges the pride of the region, lavishing praise and gifts on the mightiest of the local lords.  Alarmed by the imminent expansion of Adiratna's power and prestige, she pledges her full financial backing in partnership with these local lords, swallowing her pride in order to secure a shield for her ivory scales._*Diplomacy 5* - Establish Cultural Exchange with the Lojanese Republic*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit

*Non-Actions*
Accept the Cultural Exchange of the Chorus of the Crimson ChoirSupport the Lojanese Republic's buyout of Siren TP 3

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 3, Place: Regions 9 and 8
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 4
Economy: 6
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2_


Rolls
Rolls 2

*Actions:*
*[Economy] Buy out TP 7.3* 2d6 + 6 Economy - 0 distance penalty *success*
_The scientific spirit of the Lojanese, instilled in them by the Plo'uogoar, is excited by the number of artifacts in Binar Fajar. Even those less enthusiastic about archeology wonder whether these artifacts could be made serviceable for the Lojanese Expeditionary Force, which is in dire need of equipment._*[Economy] Buy out TP 2.3* 2d6 + 6 Economy - 0 distance penalty  + 2 assistance *success*
_While the current selection of imported luxuries is not bad at all, the gluttony of some gourmets knows no bounds, and Lojanese merchants like Gloent Noerjang make lavish sums of money providing for these needs with the best Siren Extract._*[Faith] Change State Faith to Shimmers of Unseen Bane!* 
_Consumption of the Delight is surging even in the highest circles. Accusations of hedonistic slobbery and of sterile snobbery are nigh-unavoidable. Just in time before this clash of cultures creates lasting rifts, the Prime Minister uses a legally questionable procedure to rush a law enshrining the right of citizens to consume any substance, be it hallucinatory or outright harmful. At the same time, a minimum sobriety requirement is created for carrying out important jobs, with the notable exception of creative jobs, where consumption is encouraged. The public eventually calms down, and even former critics try Delighting. Thnoet has successfuly handled this crisis, but she feels rather nervous about meeting the Plo'uogoar after making such sweeping changes, and so she postpones meetings..._*[Diplomacy 5] Establish Cultural Exchange with the Coral of the Protected Statera*
_After the Lojanese had apologized for uncouthly, though inadvertently, snatching the mercenary contracts from the Protected Statera, more diplomats began to routinely travel across the tropics, informing themselves on the other polity's ongoing projects, governance and culture. The Lojanese for their part were eager to adopt the improved communication networks used in the CPS. Among differences, many similarities also surprisingly came to light, for example the analogical roles of the Plo'uogoar and the Sanctum Cerebrum. Despite ongoing rivalries in trade, a beautiful friendship thus began to blossom between the two nations._*[Diplomacy] Sway Aristocratic support in region 6* TN 12 vs 2d6 + 7 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance penalty *success*
_The continued mercenary contracts and geographical proximity make the exchange of messages between Lojanese and Selachian nobility and officials inevitable. The number of cross-border projects is rapidly increasing, and common diplomatic protocols are being established for ease of communication._


Non-Actions:

Accept Cultural Exchange from the Lambent Syndicate
Take up the CCA on [Opportunity] Repayment Plans and pay 3 treasure to them for 1 favor
Disburse one further unit of treasure from the state's nigh-bottomless treasury towards the DNA's [Offer] Raiding Refuge.
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: 3-part project in Lojan "Jewelled Inn":
*Spoiler: Jewelled Inn 1*
Show


At the height of the delight-of-moonlight craze in Lojan, a circle of enjoyers receives a shared vision of a true home beyond all the homes they've known during a particularly intense session. With enthusiasm, they set about making their dreams a reality, founding a commune of like-minded people who pitch in as much work and money as they can afford. To what end? To build the Jewelled Inn on a major sea lane leading to Kaarme, to provide rest and enlightenment to travellers and a meeting place for the commune, to avoid the prejudice of the general public and hatch plans for said society's betterment. As actual construction begins, disagreements about the fine details of the vision arise. Ultimately, it is agreed that everyone's vision is correct in some way, and so the building grows to be very eclectic, a patchwork of materials and architectural styles.



Send another fluff contribution to the Coraline Compendium, using the favor to pay off debt.
*Spoiler: Coraline Compendium*
Show


The delapidating buildings of the Ancients silently stand in less visited areas of Lojan still, surrounded by an air of mystery. Their original purpose and outline are lost to history, but that is precisely what lures many a tourist or amateur archaelogist inside, with no restrictions on their imagination. It is known the Ancients possessed highly advanced genetic manipulation technology, which leads experts to believe that they bred large, hollow creatures to serve as living buildings. Unfortunately, it seems that over the centuries, the waters of the ocean have decomposed or carried away even the skeletal remains of such creatures. Thus, we only have access to the inorganic structures, which have been classified into several types.

The first type are tall and thin spires, today mostly lying collapsed on the seafloor, made of glass more clear than the ocean, so clear that one inevitably hits their head on it several times when exploring a site for the first time. Their shape can be straight, or curved, and they have very little in the way of rooms or internal partitions, looking somewhat like colossal laboratory equipment. A notable example in good shape is the Shtue'ear, around which explanatory boards and guides have been posted for the benefit of visitors, and it is viewed as a cultural heritage.

Another type are the "stone teeth", seamounts with spirals composed of rectangular teeth-shaped patterns carved into their sides, winding around many times before reaching the top. Informally identified by some Divine Nacres members as "staircases", these carving appear to serve no practical use, being merely long, decorative cornices. The insides of these mountains are perhaps more interesting. Smooth corridors weave through hard stone as if it were a sponge, decorated by insets of colorful precious minerals, most of which are now regrettably missing. The corridors, strangely enough, never meet, even as they circle around and miss each other by millimeters, to the point that you can see someone moving next to you through the translucent layer of stone and speak to them, nevertheless you have to swim out of the mountain entirely in order to touch them. All of the corridors are the same size, four meters in diameter, giving us a ballpark estimate of the Ancients' size. Complete darkness fills the corridors past the first few corners, hindering exploration efforts. Some corridors enter the mountain on one side and exit on on another, or even the same side, but for others, the far end has not been discovered yet, leading some to speculate that these corridors lead to chambers deep underground.

-----

Architects, builders and craftsmen are respected in Lojan, and their work is viewed almost as supernatural, creating something out of nothing. They mostly travel between settlements, taking all decent jobs and then moving on, but rich nobles and merchants are able to employ them full-time. In order to prove their capabilities in places they have never visited before, each artisan refers to the authority of their (preferably famous) teacher and uses a distinctive style inherited from that teacher with a few changes, spreading the awareness of their school further. Well-established artisans usually pick the most intelligent, well-behaved and talented children they see on their travels as their pupils. The parents usually do not disagree, as it leads a good career for the child, and in the case of the Tobar, parents overall do not have the energy to care about their hundreds of children that much. "Hard" buildings made from stone, glass or other minerals are fairly rare and expensive, so architects who slip up in the design are often not only widely discredited, but physically punished as well.





News and Rumors:
The Lojanese government and merchant associations are concerned about the influence that the Hymenocera Expanse is gaining in region 13, which could endanger Lojanese monopolies interests in the wider area.


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 8
Military: 4
Economy: 7
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ D5 E5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
ACM

8
???
from round 3
-
-

6
Selach?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, -1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 favor)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 favor)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2 (Expected Change: +1?)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 3 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: -3+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 5 (9 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

9.1,2
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 ???
??
??



*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Mandate of Plo'uogoar

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 2

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show


*ABS*
[Task] Begin work on the Coraline Compendium [1/5] - The Abyssal Stewards, patient though they may be, are not particularly subtle: it is eminently clear that the emissaries they send inquiring about the architectural stylings and favored forms of craftsmership of the various cultures throughout the tropics have other concerns on their mind than mere professional curiosity. Nonetheless, cooperation with their efforts is likely to earn their favor, and the results of this 'Coraline Compendium' may turn out to be interesting.

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*CCA*
(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

(Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure OR 1 Favor for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown.)

*PRS*

[Affluence] A New Generation - With expansion once again available, there are numerous areas of the ocean that remain heavily depopulated. Those who manage to take advantage of the opportunity this provides, and bear the burden of responsibility such advantage creates, are worth of respect and admiration - go forth, and plant the seeds of civilization in untamed waters!

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to Colonize an Open Waters region will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige.)

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - Allies, confidants, and conspirators are key to the long-term success of any large polity. A healthy and stable government is a remarkably social creature, and to expand by social means is not only laudable, but admirable, whether it be through ties of family cemented by the next generation, or of friendship cemented by time and effort.

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.)

[Affluence] All That Glitters - What better way to demonstrate ones power and prosperity than ostentatious displays of wealth? An old method, but one which needs no explanation - to have enough resources to waste them on opulent displays is to demonstrate, irrevocably, ones ability - so deeply understood is this fact that even wild beasts will grow inefficient, self-sabotaging, or metabolically expensive displays to show off to potential mates. Surely this knowledge will not be wasted on civilized folk?

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to have 5 Treasure will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to reach 5 Treasure in the same round, all eligible countries will gain the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to achieve a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more, the country in possession of the greater variety in Resources will gain the Prestige. Ties are broken by opposed Economy rolls.)

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - It is not only the Gravetenders who are compelled to consider legacy and grandeur - the allure of grand projects intended to inspire awe, love, fear, or other such useful mental states can be felt by all.

(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -

(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 3

Ruler: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 9
Intrigue: 4
Actions (and rolls):

*Faith:* Impress Clergy in Region 66 (TN 12) Roll: 20 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: As the Great Mother wills it*
Show

The Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion comes late to the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. This cloud has learned something of the way that clerics of other realms present themselves, and though it isn't an ecclesiast in the way of a faith which seeks to evangelize and govern, it has assumed the movements of its analogues among the realms. This grants it sway, for in its confident and unhurried swim, it projects the dignity only found in Eternal Communion. The Anointed Prophet flow to stand above the center of the Shattered Obelisk, a holy site to the locals, now used as a place of contemplation of the Eternal Communion. Upon this reclaimed sacred ground, they speak:

_When we come, as we soon must, to the sands of these waters,   
Swum mad from stating the obvious,
Not proclaiming your fall but begging you
In the Mother's name to have self-pity,

We spare all word of the weapons, their force and range,   
The long numbers that rocket the mind;
Your slow, unreckoning hearts will be left behind,   
Unable to fear what is too strange.

Nor shall we scare you with talk of the death of the race.   
Why should you dream of this place without you?
An isolate's mere life, the sands untroubled about us,   
A barren land sterile and pure?

We speak of your own change. Though we cannot conceive   
Of an undreamt thing, we know to our cost
How the lone life crumbles, the fins are tattered by age,   
How the mind alters. We could believe,

If you told us so, that the blubbered Mer will slip   
Into life-stained lands, grown dumbly content,
The fish avoid the reaches of our peace,
The seaweed lose its tendriled grip

On the cold floor, and every torrent still
As our Dead Seas, the dying struggle
Stilled in a twinkling. What should we lack without   
The dolphins arc, the Mer's return,

These things in which we have seen ourselves and denounced?   
And we, Prophet, now we shall call
Our Riftlings forth when that live tongue is all
Dispelled, that glass obscured or broken

In which you have felt the bloom of your love and the doomed
Hope of your courage, in which beheld
The singing chorus of the soul unshelled,
And all you mean or wish to mean.

Ask us, ask us whether with the land wiped clean   
Our hearts shall fail us; come demanding   
Whether there shall be lofty or long standing   
When the dark channels of the Mother gape._ 

[Grossly adapted from Richard Wilbur's _Advice to a Prophet_

The speech, here at the heart of the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, as the locals are freshly embracing the new ideas of this Eternal Communion they've been hearing about, is received to great applause. The newly indoctrinated are fervent even as they are given a vision of their homeland emptied and made sterile. Why isolates have embraced the teachings of an Eternal Communion they cannot achieve, the Anointed Prophet care not to speculate. To speculate on the desires and interpretations of such pitiable creatures is simply too far a stretch and too tragic an exercise. What matters is that they are swayed, and with clerical support, the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead come one step closer to peaceful reunification with the Dead Seas.


*Faith:* Seek Aid on Sway Aristocracy
*Diplomacy:* Sway Aristocracy 66 (TN 12) Roll: 7 (CRIT)FAIL
*Spoiler: But resistance remains*
Show

While the faithful of the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead are easily ushered into the fold, able to glimpse their role in the coming years, the aristocratic class has always been blind. Short-sighted scrabbling for power that lasts only as long as a frail body is enticing only for the most twisted of isolates. Hearing only of the intended expulsions and cleansing, the upper crust rejects even a visitation from the Ambassador to the Occupying Natives.


*Diplomacy:* Sway Merchants 66  Roll: 14 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: A rumored trade route!*
Show

This one, admittedly, is an accident. The Riftlings had sent the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion to scout local trade goods and to determine how difficult it would be to offload them onto the Eternal Spring, which for all the virtue such beings have in their very form of existence is still odd enough to desire the clutter of trade. The Anointed Prophet are, however, accosted by the merchants who have so far been suffered in these lands. Pressed on their purpose, the Anointed Prophet reveal that plans are already underway to establish a trade route with the Eternal Spring and that the coming administration of the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead by the Riftlings will see this trade post fully engaged for all its output. This seems a profitable deal to merchants who fail to understand that the goals of the Riftlings are the expulsion of all residents and that the purpose of the trade route will be to offload unwanted goods, not to profit. But who can fault the twisted minds of isolates for their myopic forecasts?


*Economy:* Hoard Treasure
*Spoiler: The price of peace*
Show

To interact with alien influences is foolishness, but to decline the opportunity to avoid visitation is the greater error. We have sifted through our sands for each speck of shine, each indication of the life once here before the Dead Seas were cleansed, and have come up with enough refuse that something must be worthwhile to the lesser beings of the seas. Likely, the Divine Nacres will prevent interference in exchange for it.


*Spoiler: A denunciation*
Show

In the waning days of these years, an intruder we believed to have been cowed now sharks up lawless isolates. With only vague rumblings about "restless neighbors," the Scintillating Ceiling has raised an army on the border of our Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. Let every civilization know of this treachery. That a state which already has been thrown back from its meritless incursions into our lands now arms itself for war means none in our waters will know peace until they lay down their arms. Messengers have been dispatched to every power in these waters, and this threatened incursion will not stand.


*Spoiler: A military agreement*
Show

We have never thought much of the Nathi. Too welcoming of foreign influence and only one region from our eastern border, these isolates pose a threat to peace in these waters. Nevertheless, it is first among these addled creatures that a spark of nobility shines within the dark cloud of the Scintillating Ceiling's wickedness. We pledge to raise two units in the next years to contribute to the Nathi military intervention to protect the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. For this, they are owed a favor up to and excluding the intervention of the Great Mother.


Next turn stats:
*Diplomacy: 4 (+1)*
Military: 4
Economy: 4
*Faith: 10 (+1)*
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 7 => 8
Economy: 6 => 7
Faith: 1
Intrigue:3

*ROUND THREE*: The Blood Hunt
_Oh, the wisdom of the Reef in Red! I wish to hear it once more. But this time, I hope to gain more than scraps. I hope, with all my many limbs, that it will look favorably upon me, as a parent does to the colonies they founded._

*Actions!* Military: Attack Region 20 with Carapace (Skill 10) leading all three units of the Military, using the Tireless Doctrine.
*The Blood Hunt*
_Carapace leads the Unity to War! The Reef in Red has made its wish for blood known, and so, as the Unity have none of their own, they take it upon themselves to harvest it as tribute to the Greatest and Wisest of All. Win or lose, it matters not. The blood of the slain defenders will be gathered into jars specially made from Jaderock Coral, to be sent as tribute when the battle is concluded. Thus may the sins of the Unity not only be forgiven, but the favor of the Reef gained. Grinmaw wishes to hear more of its wisdom, after all, and hopes that this gift will be sufficient to win the favor._ Military: Raise Unit Military: Raise Unit Buyout Region 20 TP 2 (Failure)
_As it turns out, creepy zombies do not make for the best business partners, or so say the locals. This will not be forgotten._ Economy 5 Special: Create Special Ship
_Grow. Grow and expand. Such is the edict of all life. But, while Carapace attempts to take lands by force, some of the other colonies look to the unknown regions as potential places for expansion. They begin to build a massive, rolling shell of Jaderock, designed to carry the Unity safely through dangerous and toxic environments. The hardy nature of the material and its fast growth will mean that, no matter what terrain it encounters, it will be able to forge ahead._

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*Carapace eyes the lands near the Abyss hungrily. With his forces now organized, he sends out scouts to look for a likely target to attack...


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 3/3 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1

Treasure: 3

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 3

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


The Shark King
Dip 4, Econ 2, Mil 9, Fai 6, Int 5
Treasure: 1Military:*Sack:* Sack region 69 SEN trade post 1 for Edible Algae

_In the years following their great hunt in spawn point, the nomads grow hungry again. Shark riders from the open waters raid peasants algae farms in neighboring Danaebae, moving fast, hitting hard, taking what they can, and giving nothing back._

Diplomacy:*Host a private event: A Bigger Fish* Invited Nations: Deep Blue, the Dragiau Residuum.

_Intrigued by the stories his hunters told of Spawn Point, and the Dragon's warnings of a God of the Herring, the Shark King sends an emissary to Queen Brenhineplisgyn requesting her assistance in an expedition to communicate to the herring god. Lawenach the Jovial's name is mentioned specifically._ 
*Spoiler: OOC Note*
Show

This is a private event, but if you want to crash it message me.



*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


The Kalan CompanyMilitary:  *Offer:* Until the start of round 6, any nation in the temperate zone may use a nonaction to pay 2 treasure to hire the Kalan companys remaining units as well as Roland the Small (mil 6) to assign to that rounds battles as they see fit. If multiple nations desire the Kalan companys services the same round, the tie is decided by either one side offering more treasure or a coin toss. The losers treasure is not expended. Current Kalan company units: 4.

_It is time, Roland decides, for the company to do what it originally set out to do: sell their claws for coin._ 

Region 117Intrigue:  *Offer:* Until the start of round 5, any nation in the temperate zone may bid treasure to purchase a powerful weapon that may or may not exist. The minimum bid is 1 treasure, and the highest bid at the start of round 5 will receive the item. Once bid, treasure is considered spent, but losing bids regain their treasure at the start of round 5. Ties are decided by an economy roll-off.  

_Region 117 is well known by those in the know for having one of the largest and best black markets in the temperate zone. This black market is currently aboil with rumors. A prominent weapons dealer claims to have come across a remarkably powerful piece, but refuses to let anyone see it. She is auctioning the item, sight unseen, to any who wish to purchase it in an auction consisting entirely of dead drops, and somehow word makes its way to every ruler in the area. Whether it is real or a particularly elaborate Hoax remains to be seen._

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 20Military *Offer:* As a subaction of a kidnapping action against FAY, any country other than FAY may take Warchief-Commissioner Wildsford Smith along on a Kelpie hunt. The first such country to successfully capture a Kelpie with Smith and relinquish it into his custody will receive 1 treasure and the Aristocratic support node in region 20. If multiple players achieve it the same round, the higher kidnapping roll receives the rewards.

_An avid hunter, Warchief-Commissioner Wildsford Smith spent most of his spare time (and a good deal of his time on duty) hunting the rarer creatures of the tropics. Of course, one of the greatest hunts left on his list is the rare and elusive Kelpie, a creature so strange that few have even seen one and lived to tell of it. To undertake such a hunt would require a full team of skilled hunters, so the Warchief-Commissioner has put the word out that for the first time in his 20-year hunting career, hes looking for a partner._

Region 13 permits prospecting paid for by HEX.





*Spoiler: Standing Offers*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post receives aristocratic and clerical support.

Region 117: Until the start of round 5, any nation in the temperate zone may bid treasure to purchase a powerful weapon that may or may not exist. The minimum bid is 1 treasure, and the highest bid at the start of round 5 will receive the item. Once bid, treasure is considered spent, but losing bids regain their treasure at the start of round 5.

Region 20: As a subaction of a kidnapping action against FAY, any country other than FAY may take Warchief-Commissioner Wildsford Smith along on a Kelpie hunt. The first such country to successfully capture a Kelpie with Smith and relinquish it into his custody will receive 1 treasure and the Aristocratic support node in region 20. If multiple players achieve it the same round, the higher kidnapping roll receives the rewards.

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

Coral of the Protected Statera Round 1

Magnus Orator
Dip: 7
Mil: 3
Econ: 7
Faith: 2
Int: 3rolls
*News and Rumors:* 


*Actions:* 
1) [Dip 5] Create Cultural Exchange with LIT

2) [Econ] Buyout: TP3 in region 26 *[11]*

3) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 27 *[15]*

4) [Faith] Join in The Crimson Chant 

5) [Dip] Raise rep with the Chelonian Chora from 2 -> 3 *[14]*



*Non-Actions:* 
- Support Conversions by the CCC
- Accept Cultural Exchange from LOL

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

*Leader Stats Round 3:*
Dip: 7
Mil: 3
Econ: 7
Faith: 2
Int: 3

*Regions:*
*Capitol:* Region 31 The Protected Statera
Other: 

*Faction Support:*
Merchants: 31, 26, 19
Clergy: -
Aristocracy: 31 

*Other Bookkeeping:*
Units: -
Treasure: -
Trade Route: LOL
Cultural Exchange: LOL, LIT
Trade Posts: 2
31:1 19:1

Chelonian Chora: 2
Favors: 1

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 3
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

_Pending_


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 118 TP1 (Roll: 11 - Failure)

2) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 135 TP2 with support (Roll: 20 - Success)

3) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 124 (Roll: 12 - Success)

4) *[Economy]* Special 5: Raise City - Cadid Santuario (Bonus: +1 Sway Faction)
_The largest settlement in Palacia has continued to grow at an ever-more-rapid pace to match the expanded trade and travel the recent years have brought. Large multi-chamber caverns within the crevasse have been refined and partitioned, while hundreds more residences are carved into the rocks and reefs above. Decorations are as bright and bountiful on such structures as they are on the sereia themselves. Ever aficionados of variety, the sereia have even welcomed certain members of other races with whom they have established trade to take up residence as well.

As the shelf has expanded both its living space and its role in intersea trade, it becomes apparent that it has become much more than just a connection of dwellings, a refuge from calamity. The heads of the Costa often convene for planning and allocation of the shelf's space, and after much discourse finally announce the formalization of a name many have already called these waters: Sanctuary. 

This official designation of Cadid Santuario cements it as the center of the region, and the largest gathering locale not just in Palacia but for much of the sea around. Representatives, functionaries, emissaries, and tourists come from near and far to take advantage of the increased opportunities for business and pleasure alike. With the influx of such figures, the Costa in turn gain an edge in easier access to prominent figures from many surrounding locales._

5) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action 

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 1 treasure on Impress Merchants action.
Spend 1 treasure to secure the Divine Nacres' protection against the forewarned Reaver attacks.

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 5; Military 3; Economy 7; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +2
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* 
*Treasure:* 5
*Reputation:* ABS (1); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (1 owed)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Effective Trading Posts 6 (1 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (3 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy has made an agreement with the Riftlings Many to act as an intermediary in negotiations. They invite any who have messages or diplomacy with the Riftlings to speak with them. 




*Actions:*
[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (68, TP1) - Success
[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (65, TP1) - Success
[Economy]Buyout Trading Post (73, TP3) - Success
_Pepsin Drifts continue to range further out from their traditional feeding-grounds every year, stopping at towns and way-stations during their wanderings and making contacts, agreements and exchanges. The wealth acquired from profitable trade-routes gives Drifts a great advantage, and has sparked a small race to secure the most lucrative contracts. Even the largest Drifts, with abundant territory to feed their schools, now seek to establish deals for all manner of exotic goods._[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 74) - Failure
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 75) - Failure
_As the Seatide Confederacy's trade contacts expand, the desire to secure those trade routes and establish friendly relations with local merchants naturally follows. Favorable deals, gifts and word-of-light can all help establish mutually beneficial partnerships._[/INDENT]

Non-Actions:

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=153

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 4 (+1)
Military: 3
Economy: 8 (+2)
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 1

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)]
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)]
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)]
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)]

Treasure: 

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 3 (Years 7-9)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Opu: 7
Fai: 6
Inf: 5

Next Round: +2 Opu

Actions:
Opu: Buyout TP 2 in Region 51. Roll = 19
Opu: Impress 68 (with 57 and 57) (Textiles, Woven Seaweed literally has woven in the name) Roll = 14
Impress 58 with 57 and 55 (Chelonian Hunters, I *imagine* are trained) Roll = 14
Buyout Warped Shells TP 1 in 58 Roll = 18
Impress 59 with 55 and 55or51 (Immortal Jellyfish or Chelonian Hunters as a food source?) Roll = 12


Write up Great Project (3 action)
[The Crypt Of Mamomos]
One Medusa took this whole 'religious' thing more seriously than the rest. Unification. Power. The means by which species interacted with each other. It was steadily starting to make sense, to this one. The other Medusa didn't get it, focusing on more paltry things, assets, resources. The literal currency itself was the power, it was the very means by which the other races connected to each other. Words were cheap, but time and again, what motivated the non-hive mind races was this concept. It was transmitted from one end, and like a neuron transmitting a signal, the receiving end produced an outcome.

When Violet (she refused to call that Medusa 'queen') started pulling the merchants and resources under her sway, it was not because she did negotiation or friendly chatter better than her predecessor. The Violent Violet was childish, and barely managed to not be enough of an annoyance to get uprooted. No, it was because she understood the power of Coin. Shell. Whatever material thing or want the given entity wanted, she provided, and took up a greater surplus in return.

Soon enough, this Medusa would show them the true underlying nature of the supposed, quote unquote, 'non-hive mind species'.


(write up some fluff for [Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare [1/5])
Subactions:


NonAction
Have +2 Treasure/Turn Income, collecting on the Prestige Bounty for the Polar region.

Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1 of 57 Woven Seaweed
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 58, 59, 68


Treasure: 0 (3)
Passive Treasure Income: +1 (+2)
Soldiers: 0




*Spoiler: Rounding*
Show

Two

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 3

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 5
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

*1. Economy - Hoard Treasure*
*2. Economy - Hoard more Treasure*
*3. Economy - Hoard even more Treasure*
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_Her Majesty the Gatherer of the Residuum decrees that each Dragon possessing a hoard within the Residuum bring forward an offering of their personal wealth to contribute to a Grand Hoard to be used by the council as a treasury and as a public symbol of the Residuum's splendor. Each member of the council, including Brenhineplisgyn, contributes a sizeable sum to this collective hoard, to set a good example and to invest in the Residuum's success.
Other Draigiau contribute varying amounts and value, some who are less invested or resent having demands made offer only token gifts, while others jump on the chance to flaunt their wealth in front of their peers. A few particularly generous donors are rewarded publicly with honorary council membership as their offerings are piled around the terrace of the Shallow Crest.
The hollowed-out Behemoth shell that makes up the structure of the Shallow Crest now truly resembles a legendary great dragon, resting upon a vast pile of splendid opulence._



*4. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Nomadic HS 3* to Wings of the World (17, success!)
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_With the ongoing investigation as to the whereabouts of an honored envoy turning up no comforting news, and with multiple neighbors speaking of conquest and raising armies, the Residuum seeks to solidify faith in the importance of Dragons to the world among powerful potential-allies._



*5. Faith (Special 5) - Create Artifact: Dragonstone of the Gathered*
*Spoiler: Artifact*
Show

When used in battle by an already attuned user, gives +1 to battle roll and +1 to effective unit count. 
An unattuned user must succeed on a Faith 12 roll at the start of battle to attune. Failure to attune in battle stuns the user and means they automatically fail their maneuver roll to use Battle Tactics. 
An action can be spent to attune out of battle, with a Faith 14 roll. Loses attunement if the owner takes 50% or more casualties in battle, or if ownership changes, or a new user (ruler) inherits the stone. The stone's creator starts attuned.


*Spoiler: Scene*
Show

 _A young mermaid attendant could be seen looking out one of the windows of the Shallow Crest, anticipation and concern plain on her features as she watches her queen from a safe distance. She knew what they were about to attempt. She had read the old stories as a child, and dreamed of one day finding such an item. She never dreamed she might see one forged._

_Brenhineplisgyn, the Two-Headed drifted above one of the terraces, her legs and fins steadily treading the water to keep her afloat. Alongside her, forming a half circle to her left and right treaded most of the other members of the council of the Residuum. To her left: Ewyllysgar, the Stubborn-backed leaned on a few servants with their back legs, helping them swim steady for the ceremony; Llyfrgellydd, the Hoarder of Writing waited patiently; and Tlysaugwisgwr, the Shining One glistened as he drifted, as brilliantly as the Great Hoard beneath them, light flickering off the many baubles, coins, and gems embedded in his shell. To her right: Heliwrdwyni, the Dune Huntress floated proudly as captain of the 1st Residuum Defenders; Gwasgymarchog, the Armor Crusher simmered the water about her mandibles, eager to give a demonstration of power; and Synnwyrdwfn, the Finder in the Dark twitched her feelers about impulsively, nervously._

_Beneath the terrace, looking on, were assembled the 1st Defenders, a collection of the servants who had earned their place of honor at this ceremony by volunteering and honing themselves in martial training to protect the remaining Draigiau. Behind them, across the reef, many other distant eyes looked to witness, both draconic and otherwise._

"It is time. Let us begin. May we be worthy to follow in this, the way of our greatest ancestors." _the Queen Shell announced._

_The assembled sea Dragons drifted closer, converging into a circle of seven around an object that was elevated on a pillar above the terrace. The object was a tightly bound bundle of dragon scales and sand, each the color of one of the seven, and it rested in a shaped shallow carved in stone atop the pillar. Each of the council assembled drew close, the most elderly among them gripping the pillar with a claw, and letting out a deep hiss that rumbled and built, breathed on the object directly. It started in a circle, at first with unsteady rhythm, but building and gaining regularity. Each dragon leaned forward and hissed heat at the crucible. A few only rippled the water about the clustered scales, but several made clouds of steam bubbles, and as the circle picked up speed and each dragon hissed in sequence, around, and around again, the water atop the pillar began to truly boil._

_Over a few minutes, the group seemed to gain some cohesion, better working and timing with one another, and taking cues from feeler twitches and breath. Those unable to keep the heat up as well as the Queen Shell and a few others begin to chant the rhythm with the words of the legend of Ancient Wyrms, leaving jewels of their power to their children's hoards to empower them as they grew. Breath. Words of lost, powerful treasures, becoming the most sought after of any precious gems. Breath. Breath._

_Breath._

_The top of the pillar began to spider-crack. The object glowed hot amidst the steam bubbles and rippling heat that the dragons now struggled to keep from scalding themselves in, no longer a collection of separate scales bundled together, but a fused mass, seemingly burning on its own now despite being underwater. Burning white... then after a minute, glowing a dull red._

_The Armor Crusher leaned in to give one more breath and recoiled in pain, hissing at the object glowing atop the pillar in an angry reflex that turned into laughter and twisted delight. The Two-Headed held up a claw to stop further attempts. After waiting a moment longer for the heat to dissipate as her fellows let themselves descend away from the scalding object, she reached tentatively up with her larger claw and carefully at first, gripped the charred object, fused by ash and glass to the stone bowl. Her breathing came heavy, as did that of the mermaid watching from the window; one with effort, both with trepidation._

_A crack resounded through the water around the Shallow Crest, as her claw clenched tight and crushed the charred mass. And then from within, a brilliant pink and deep red light flickered, then shone. Held breaths and gasps were followed by cheers and awe as Brenhineplisgyn held aloft the_ *Dragonstone of the Gathered*_ for all to see._



Link to roll

_DING?_
Ruler: Economy +1, Faith +1
Treasure +3
Artifact +1

*Non-Actions:*
Flaunt our wealth for prestige.Lawenach the Jovial attends the Shark Kings request and assist in his attempts to make contact (and hopefully amends and peace) with Deep Blue. This is with the hopes of gaining more rapport with the nomadic ruler and people.Send fossilized tissue and scale samples to the DNA along with some information and records we have on the Deep Behemoth Draigiau and the flora and fauna of the reef that have flourished since the addition of their shells, for the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. More detailed information to follow soon, as many of our scribes have been occupied with the Blood Code (Promise of fluff post soon, likely next turn)Investigate witness accounts from those who returned from The Meld, as well as sending formal inquiry to the Shifting Ennead (with escort) regarding the whereabouts and well-being of Sgliendilynwr, the Wisp Wanderer, who has not been seen since the event.


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Ruler Stats for Round 3:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 3

Favors earned:
Favors owed: 1 to Chelonian Chora

Region 71: Aelwyd Adferiad (capitol)
demand: Food (met!)
Units: 1
Treasure: 5 (yay!)

Trade Post Resources: 1 Dragon Scales, 1 Herring

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion 

Diplomacy 2
Military 2
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

Actions-

_The World Garden seeks to advance it's standing with the various factions of the larger world!_

*Diplomacy* Raise Reputation- Chelonian Chorus *success!*

*Diplomacy* Raise Reputation- Abbysal Stewards *fail*

*Diplomacy*  Raise Reputation- Divine Nacres *Success!*

_The Kalan Company seemed a decent prospect for conversion, and the reported disruption of their government makes this a good chance to capitalize by sending missionaries to their Elites._ 

*Diplomacy*  Sway Clergy in region 124 *fail*

*Faith* Organize Sakurado into a one doctrine faith:  first holy site bonus: +1 to open holy site and tp buyouts

*Spoiler:  The Council of Dashasham*
Show


We do not wear the past
We do not wear the future 
We are flesh, bespoke, of one mind and soul.

We believe in two gods, the eminations of The Barbeleon
Ïaldaba'oth, who is all
Sophios, who is all that is not 
Against their balance is all

We bear the weight of a great commission.
To remakes the world in purity and will.
When we finish, the World Garden forever 



Non-action:  ask for aid from the Chorus for the Sway Clergy and Divine Nacres actions 

Non-action- supply glue to the Gotezhar through our trade route 

Non- action- spend a favor with the Divine Nacres to raise Reputation. 

Non-Action- begin construction of the World Garden Showroom, a zoo of bespoke creatures and plants living in harmony and providing research material for civilian technologies.  This is a 5-step monument. 

_It was the interaction between the Sea Goat and Gardenbearer turtles that provided the first breakthrough. Sea Goats naturally try to climb onto the turtle-like mammals to eat the their symbiotic plant life. This led the turtles to breach to shake them.   This behavior could be modeled, and re-contextualized in the instinct paradigms of future broods to create living lifts that were essential in mining the stones used as the foundation of the showroom.  The parallel innovation was convincing The modified goats to affix the barnacle glue to the masonry.

Soon, a cadre of beings that instinctively build museums was bred and codified..._

Die rolls

New Stats- 
Diplomacy +2

Diplomacy 4
Military 2
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 3
Economy: 7
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Economy] Build the Coraline Compendium
[2][Diplomacy] improve relations with Divine Nacres (0->1), TN10 (add 1 treasure) *(15) success*
[3][Diplomacy] Marriage claim on region 13 TN12 (add 1 treasure, 1 from Int Prestige), distance -1, TN12 *(13) success*
[4][Diplomacy] sway merchants region 13 (add 1 treasure), distance -1 TN12 *(12) success*
[5][Economy] Buyout trade post (region 3, TP3, assist myself), TN12 *(15) success*

rolls for all actions

Non Actions:
-add to the Coraline compendium
-use the favour I get from the Abyssal Servants to Prospect region 13 (Allowed)
-Give 1 treasure to DNA to gain Raiding Refuge (Org action)
-momumental undertaking (1 of 3 part project)

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Stonesponge)

marriage claim: region 13

factions:
merchants region 13

Passive income: 2/turn

Units:2/5
treasure: 2

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting

Favors:
owed:
-The Divine Nacres: 1
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 1 (use for organisation action to prospect region 13)

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 1
chelonian chora: 0
divine nacres: 1
international prestige: 1 (+1, see below)

-Gain 1 prestige for having 2 passive income/turn (All that glitters).

New stats
stat increase: economy +1, diplomacy +1
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 3
Economy: 8
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-After years of negotiating, the Hymenocera trade guild manages to gain a regiment of mercenaries, now called the Foreign Legion.  These mercenaries will be mostly used to train the Hymenocera National Defense Force and protect trade caravans and diplomatic missions (except for missions at royal level).

-A marriage proposal has been send to a distant ruler, Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves. A team of scribes under Assistant head scribe Leptes, Member of the Council and senior Scrib Ginidu, will accompany Lynceus, younger brother to the High King, as well as a group of merchants who will be finalising the trade agreements they are building with the region.  Not only a group of mercenaries will accompany her, but also a company of the King's Own.  They will also be taking some of the finest armours the Hymenocera can produce as gifts.




*Spoiler: trade*
Show


Together with the diplomatic envoy to region 13, the merchants who set-up a trade post there a few years ago will now be back to have a more formal agreement, trying to include the merchants in this region into their guild.  They will get the help of the diplomats, trying to do two things at once.  They will also ask if they would allow the Abyssal Stewards to do a prospecting of their region for new resources.  It takes some discussions, but in the end the Merchant guilds of region 13 are integrated into the Hymenocera trade guilds

The merchant guild also tries to gain full grip on all home trade.



*Spoiler: Divine Nacres*
Show


Using a number of gifts and the High King tries to boost his reputation with the Divine Nacres.

They also send extra gifts to the Divine Nacres after their raider warning to gain access to the protection they offer.



*Spoiler: Abyssal Stewards*
Show


In exchange for providing their base, scribes to write the compendium and also a number of entries, the High King asks the Stewards to see if there might be starfish available in sufficient quantities in region 13, where large negotiations are ongoing.  They can join the diplomatic mission that's being send.



*Spoiler: Coraline Compendium*
Show


-Using the latest techniques in algae writing, the entries of the Coraline compendium have been written on the sponges used as base for the Abyssal Stewards.  Another article on how to write on sponges has been added as well.

-entry:
*The Craft of the Scribe.*

The craft of writing history on the surface of sponges is an old and honourable, but not always easy.  In order to gain the maximum effect both the sponge and the algae used have to be chosen with care.  First one has to consider the desired effect.  If simple writing is all that is required, a lightly coloured sponge with a dark algae or the other way around is sufficient.  However for a lot of writings we want them to glow at night, meaning the best is to have a dark sponge with alight coloured but bioluminiscent algae.

There is already the first problem as a lot of bioluminiscent algae are motile and therefore make poor species for including on sponges.  Pyrocystis fusiformis is one of the few non-motile bioluminiscent algae, but that's not always the optimal choice for other reasons.  So one has to take a sedentary species and introduce the luminiscent proteins into it.  This process is often hit and miss and although we have now a number of species of algae we can use to graft into the sponges for our writing, new research is still needed to improve on the process.  The luminiscent proteins used in other algae are mostly the long-lasting luciferase/luciferin complex of Pyrocystis fusiformis, which gives a slightly dimmer but long-lasting light, which is better for the writing we prefer.

This process, grafting the algae onto the sponges, is straightforward, yet delicate.  Recent advances in grafting technology do make it easier to fuse the algae into the sponges and make sure they share nutrients.  This also allows us to place writings on lower levels where the algae can't use photosynthesis as they can draw nutrients from the sponges.  No matter the method and the species involved, careful pruning is needed to make sure the algae don't grow too fast over the sponge and stay only where they are needed.  This is also why slower growing algae species are preferred to fast growing.

A last important point is the environment that the sponges and algae will be put in.  While most for most of Hym, this doesn't matter all that much, locations to the North and East borders have some toxicity seepage from beyond our lands and there more care is needed.  Especially the establishment of the the Collegium Antiqua was tricky as the sponges had to filter out the toxic elements in addition to being suited to graft algae upon.  The same is true for the sponges used in the Smoking Garden, as those are located near an hydrothermal vent.  Not many sponges can live in these circumstances and the ones that do are often not well suited for grafting of algae.  Also the algae need to be adapted to living in those conditions.  It has taken some time, but in the end the we managed to get two species of sponge and one species of algae that actually could survive there and we managed to graft the luciferase complex into the algae species and add that to the sponge.



*Spoiler: marriage*
Show


A large delegation arrived in region 13.  It was nominally headed by Lynceus, a younger brother to the king, but in fact it was Leptes, Assistant Head Scribe, who would do the negotiations and try to make an agreement.  Some lesser delegations had already been send previously to work out the basics and also the merchant who had gone there before had been contacted to gain some insight in what and how to do things.  Some presents had been brought together and as merchants had suggested that the Queen liked turtles, a few exotic tiny turtles had been taken along as a surprise present.  Now they only had to see if the proposal would be accepted.



*Spoiler: Monumental Undertaking 1/3*
Show


Senior scribe Limnadi approached the king with the idea of creating a garden with all types of sponges and algae currently in use in the Expanse.  That way they could show people all the kinds of sponges and algae used, as well as preserve them should there be a need.  The king agreed that this wasn't a bad idea and he approved the plan with Limnadi as the head of the project.  He had to create the garden, make sure all the sponges were there and also make sure that there was room for new sponges should they be discovered in areas coming under Hymenocera control.  He gave the use of a small Royal estate in the North East where they had the room to create this sponge and algae garden.  After gathering a team of scribes, Limnadi set to work.

----------


## D&D_Fan

*Otterian Supremacy Round 3*


*Leader Stats - Supreme Leader Yirp the Fearsome*
D3/M8/E3/F3/I4

*Actions:*

[FAI] Conversion Region 134 - Failed (6)

[FAI] Conversion Region 109 - Failed (8)

[MIL] Project Action (+2 to martial prowess)

[MIL] Invasion 112 5 Units Unspecified Commander (MIL4) and no techs or other bonuses. 

[ECO] Buyout Luminous Crystals Region 135 TP 3 - Acquired (17)

*Non-actions*
Assist Lux-Glossia Buyout of Kelp Region 131 TP2

Put on some show of martial prowess for Abyssal Stewards with Supreme Leader Yirp the Fearsome.

*Rolls*
here and here.

*Bookkeeping*
Plus one to MIL and FAI (D3/M9/E3/F4/I4)

----------


## JBarca

Round 3
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D6 ; M6 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[DIP Attempt to Sway Aristocrats in [68]]* SUCCESS*[DIP Attempt to Establish Marriage Claim in [68]]* SUCCESS
A cousin of Antenius, young Honinus, is sent south with orders and contracts matching Diastia's six years ago. The Ennead cannot stagnate, and Honinus is nothing if not charismatic.*[MIL Oppress Clergy in Danabae]* FAIL
Seeming to wake up one day a changed Doflein, Antenius angrily orders the cult of the Silted Queen to be put in its place. The Mer can venerate whom they please, but the recent unrest is unacceptable in such historic times. Beaks are sent to browbeat the serfs.*[MIL Invade [74]]* _----------pOLAR----------_
*Spoiler: Battle Details*
Show

Target: 74
Commander: Balelia (9)
TacDoc: Integrate the Captives (-10% casualties for both sides, free Impress Arist on victory)
Units: 5
Route: Crossing the normal border between Danabae and 74
Distance Loss: 0
Tech: N/A

The refusal of the nobility in [74] to accept Diastia's claim saw Antenius incensed. After three years of stewing, he finally directs his new commander east. Her orders are simple: expand the reach of the Doflein.*[ECO Hoard Treasure]*



*Non-Actions*
 Resist Sack of the Sharks: FAIL

*Reports and Discoveries*
The envoys of the Draigiau Residuum Gathering are greeted by a Doflein who offers no name. Instead, they explain that Prince Antenius has found Sgliendilynwr's skills and features useful, as promised.Six months after the Meld, Antenius disappears into hibernation. When he returns to the public eye nearly a year later, he has scales across his eye ridge and two tentacles, all in beautifully reflective deep blue and purple. Balelia's personal guard are likewise armored by the time they depart with their general for war.



Ruler Stats R4:
D: 7
M: 7
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Edible Algae, TP1 #69

*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*


*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General



*pOlAr*

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 5 (+1)
Economy: 5 
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 4 (+1)
 Link to ruler rolls
Round Three:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Maw) [Military 5] Recruit general 
_Master Juma [9]_ [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14) *[14]* [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 13 *[10]* [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 9 *[14]*

Nonactions:
Send a delegation back to her majesty Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves
*Spoiler: A message for Nirali*
Show

At the decree of the Mothers, a return delegation was prepared to visit the Auros last contact with the outside world. After so many years, they wondered if they would still be allowed back in the court of Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves, but they pushed down their doubts to focus on the task at hand. As soon as they could leave the city, these Auros had been given a message to relay:

Your Magesty, we have traveled far and thank you once again for your hospitality. We are pleased to see you still in good health. Our city, Kaarme, has been in a state of disarray and disruption in the years since we last visited your domain. Astra would not permit our leave, and the efforts of every Auros have been focused on supporting and restoring our city so that now we can happily say it shines once more. Now that we can once more come to you, we bring answers to the questions you had so wisely posed at our last contact. 

The great Mothers took interest in your kingdom when we first heard of your elusive stonesponge. We hope to provide what we can in return for strengthening the bastions of Kaarme so that it will not fall again. We also hope to use your vast domain as a place of respite for our own people such that we can continue to explore the lands beyond, and of course, you could use our lands to do the same. 

Finally, even though we suppose the bonds that form between Auros are not strictly necessary to grow and continue the legacy of our people, we still do for all the other reasons. If you ever find another that you can talk about anything with, that will lend you strength in trying times, that will give you affection that you always want to returnyou would hold onto them. Love is a wonderful thing in this world, and it is the natural course of many people to seek it out. While it may not be necessary, life while loved brings so much more joy to us than a life alone.

Hinder conversion of Holy Site 2 in region 14 by The Forests of Astral Yearning *[6]*

*Spoiler: A Story*
Show



It has been years. Some on the outside probably assumed the Auros had passed from the world since the lights that once shone from Kaarme could no longer be seen. Astras smothering embrace had seen to that. However, even when the city lay buried, the Auros persisted. Continuing to work to preserve everything that they had built and to shine from the deep once more.

And even in the pursuit of the grand goal, life continued, and an Auros bore her last egg. As her last wish, she had asked that the child be named Asteraad. After her bearers death, Asteraads egg was relocated into the care of the Mothers Yetu and Phiso. And there it remained until most had forgotten of it in preference of the task at hand. The Mothers always cared for it, though. When they were not needed, they told the egg of the outside. Of the extravagant colors that shone down from above. Of the starry night that twinkled just outside its shell. Of the beautiful blackness that stretched out below. When the Mothers were away, twisting through the caverns that surrounded their sanctuary, Asteraad thought. She knew that she could never understand the beauty that was held above and below where she lay coiled and encased, and she longed for the day where she could look to the voice that had loved her and see. 

When the day arrived, Asteraad was overwhelmed with spasms, driving her snout into the egg again and again until finally it relented. She blinked as the rush of cool air greeted her eyes, and she looked out for the first time. She saw the shining twilight that had been recounted to her so many times, and she heard a sound familiar but not quite the same. The voice was clear, but it was definitely the same one that had whispered to her before the sounds drifted to silence. At last, Asteraad turned and looked to that voice, and she saw the silhouette and the two iridescent eyes that had turned to meet her gaze. She could only gaze back in wonder. 
*Spoiler: Warning: Large b/c I can't figure out how to adjust image size*
Show







*Spoiler: Round One*
Show


Round One:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Twisted) [Military] Recruit unit (The Night) [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14) *[10]* (Failed) [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 3 in Region 14) *[12]* (Success!) [Diplomacy] A diplomatic mission to contact the governing bodies of Region 13 *[14]* (Success!)




*Spoiler: Kaarme*
Show


*Spoiler: Geography*
Show

 The region of Kaarme is an expansive kelp forest that is mostly flat save for the yawning canyon that scars the sea floor, twisting its way almost entirely across the region. Within this canyon, the Auros city of Syva can be found. Nestled in the briny depths of the chasm, a ring of dim lights can be seen shining at the bottom from the canyon edge against the washed-out green of the day. As one draws closer, it can be seen that the lights seem to disappear downward, a tunnel system leading ever deeper. As the pressure begins to build, a tunnel suddenly twists away, revealing a chamber filled with breathable air and lights. The starry walls pulse with microbial biofilms that feed on the nutrient-rich walls, releasing oxygen into the chamber through a peculiar process. Legends say the first Auros dwelled in this cave, and the city has since risen up around it with its denizens adapting to the murky twilight.

Outside of the chasm, the kelp forest teems with life. Bony fish and sharks are always seen twisting through the towering stalks. From the kelp itself hangs translucent red fruit, casting the floor in a mixture of greens, reds, and oranges. A large variety of life feeds off of the fruit and fish, but most prefer to stay hidden. 



*Spoiler: People*
Show

 The Auros people are a partly serpentine race with a humanoid torso that melds into a long undulating tail, except for the mothers. A new mother is born from the last egg an Auros bears. All Auros are female and reproduce parthenogenetically, so new mothers are produced with decent regularity. The destined child hatches fully serpentine. It is almost indistinguishable from a wild animal save for the amazing intelligence it displays and the enormous size it will grow to. One mother and her chosen mate rule the city of Kaarme, the first selected as the first mother born after the death of the last. These ruling mothers dwell permanently in the system of caves below the city and are only ever seen by Auros and thoroughly trusted outsiders. All other mothers serve the rulers to either seed new colonies or serve as weapons at their disposal. Due to their enormous size, the mothers are also sterile.

The majority of the denizens, however, are much smaller. Ranging from 10-15 feet long typically with the absolute largest among them being up to 20 feet in length. Coloration will vary, but generally consists of black bands against a lighter white, yellow, or blue coloration. 

Temperament among the Auros is generally cold and disinterested towards outsiders, but they are extremely friendly and affectionate towards each other, forming stable romantic pairs of 2-3.

The mothers are especially so, but all Auros are extremely intelligent. Those that dont train as warriors pursue science and experimentation. Both classes are respected with warriors being capable of intense strategy and complex maneuvers and others have a deep understanding of the natural world and how it can be manipulated. 

Being serpentine, the Auros are carnivorous. They feed somewhat on the naturally abundant fish of the area, but a staple of their diet is a large larva that dwells within kelp fruit. If allowed to grow, these larvae spawn a large species of cephalopod grazers that can sometimes be seen clinging to the stalks, but it generally prefers to stay hidden from potential predators. While they arent overtly dangerous, they can do serious damage if engaged, and its simpler to harvest their larvae, which dwell in plain sight. 

Like wild sea snakes, the Auros are not capable of breathing while underwater, and they depend on the oxygen generated in a chamber in the caves below. They are capable of holding their breath for several hours at a time, so while they could surface to satisfy their oxygen demands, they prefer to dwell in the darkness of the chasm. 



*Spoiler: Resource*
Show

 Many exotic organisms and substances can be found in the cave system below the city of Syva. However, the most abundant is a lithotrophic algae that produces a potent neurotoxin. While the Auros have adapted to tolerate low levels in the water around the blooms, the toxin can be easily purified to lethal concentrations by exposing the algae to high pressure and collecting the liquid that results, which is aptly named Barotoxin. While it is seldom traded, it is the main export from Syva. 

Apart from that, the Auros always crave well-crafted equipment. While they are proficient in many chemical processes and battle strategies, they do not make their own weapons or armor. Without it, they feel vulnerable, so in their limited trade relations, they seek to gain arms.



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

 The Auros revere the darkness and depths that have protected them and given them so much. The concept is deified as a figure they call Astra, which they dont actively worship, but they acknowledge her gifts and her mystery. There is no official temple, but every Auros knows her name and keeps a token of hers to which they may offer a quick prayer for good luck before a battle or experiment. Usually, this takes the form of a dark pearl inserted in jewelry, armor, or a weapon. However, if an Auros has some other item touched by the deep, this may also be used. The revered physical sites of her power are found in the deepest accessible recess of the caves below the city. 

The most commonly visited is the air-filled cave where all Auros go to breathe. The biofilm along the walls and ceiling provides food to bioluminescent animals, appearing as stars that shine and twinkle against a black sky. The Auros know that this, by far, is the greatest gift that the depths provide, and they respect it as such.

Another site is a hole known simply as The Deep, and if an Auros is so compelled, they may make offerings or meditate on the dark expanse. Because of the pressure and distance, no one knows exactly how far down it goes, only that sources of light seem to disappear after several minutes of traveling into the blackness. 

The least visited site is where the Auros pearls are found. Even with a light source, upon entering the cave, the water becomes a shroud of complete darkness. Only by careful listening is it possible to hear the muffled sounds of stone rolling across stone, and only then can the loose pearls be obtained. This is generally seen as a right of passage, and an Auros will only retrieve their pearl when they are considered fully grown. Once obtained, they will do whatever they can to avoid repeating the experience because although the darkness bestows them a gift, one can never be sure what other dangers hide beyond the senses. 




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Military: 2/3 units (+1)
TP 1 & 3 in Region 14 (Barotoxin)




*Spoiler: Technologies* 
Show


Composite grafting

Due to their strong interest in science, it was only natural that the Auros turned to experimenting with the natural diversity they found around them, looking to replicate and harness the processes that occurred in the kelp forests above and the caves below. Because the act of collecting and extracting products can be dangerous at times, the organisms that produce the desired products are grafted to others to facilitate their survival and acquisition of necessary nutrients. This helps for desired substances to be made and stored without the potentially arduous journey to where they are naturally found.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*Turn 3

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 5, Military - 7, Economy - 4, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Military]* Raise a unit.
2. *[Military]* Raise a unit.
_- With the escalating threats of rival polities looming ever closer to their borders, the Hegemony has continued to raise their military readiness to its absolute limit. Regiments upon regiments of Nathi soldiery now guard the capital from numerous iceberg-camps and military outposts dotted across the region, the eyes of the faction ever watchful for the future threats posed by their neighbors._ 

3. *[Diplomacy]* Raise Organization Reputation (Chelonian Chora)(Success)
_- The Chelonian Chora have been well-received by the reclusive nation, and slowly the Hegemony has taken steps to further embrace their presence. Generous contributions to the cause of these traveling pilgrims has brought the two gradually closer together, with many of the Hegemony's citizens curious regarding their organization._

4. *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post (74, TP1)(Failure)
5. *[Economy]* Hoard Treasure

*Non-actions:*

A. Begin construction of a monument: Rimestone Statuary (5-part project)(1/5)
*Spoiler: Allow me to weave you a tale...*
Show

Inspiration can arrive from many sources. While it is quite common for works of grand art to arise from meeting of cultures and mingling of ideas, for the Nathi such inspiration does not arise easily. After all, they are a suspicious and reclusive people, casting vary eye upon the outside influences encroaching upon their waters. Still, the Gravetenders have managed to draw the eyes of the crustacean race outwards, with plenty of discussions regarding the gathering of arts of various local powers... and with further inspiration from the songs of Chelonian Chora, a decision is made.

It is time for the triumphs and downfalls of Nathi people to be immortalized in the holy stone given to them by the harsh gods of the deep.

A plateau of dark stone rising from the depths depths of the Crag some distance below the Grand Schola is chosen as the basis for the construction, both its ample size and proximity to such a holy place making it a good choice, but it is clear that the construction will be difficult. The location makes delivery of the precious Rimestone a difficult task, the workers taking great care not to send the slabs of holy material tumbling into the abyss of the Crag. Despite the obstacles ahead of them, the artisans are already chattering excitedly, designs being made regarding a grand exhibit of Hegemony's history. Naturally the ascension of Frozen King Rham and the meeting with the Gravetenders are planned to hold a central stage in the statuary, plans detailing grand monuments of intricate stonework lit with bioluminiscent lanterns.

While such a lofty goal seems so far away yet, the builders are not deterred, the plateau gradually beginning to transform as it is smoothed out for the task to come.


B. Form military agreement with The Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas
*Spoiler: A military agreement*
Show

Approached by the multitude making up this elusive neighbor, the Hegemony has decided to accept the proposal of military interventionism in case of threat to their neighbors. The agreement stipulates The Riftlings Many to provide at least 2 military units of their own to aid the Hegemony in case of conflict that they must intervene in. In exchange of this, The Riftlings Many are to owe the Hegemony a favor in the future.


*Leader improvements for turn 4:*

Military + 1, Economy +1

*Leader stats for round 3:*

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 8
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 3*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_ Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


*[Offer] Mantle of Warmth* -

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 6 Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

*[Request] Expanding Patrols* -

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards are in need of extra sensory organs - ideally, ones attached to entities with some measure of martial ability. Reward: 1 Favor per 2 Units. Penalty: Reputation loss for COS, GTZ, LOL, OKI, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Non-action to gift Units. Paying off Favor debt and then later reaccumulating Favor debt will not result in Reputation loss._)

*[Task] Those Who Desire Peace* -

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards expect all countries to maintain some basic military capability as a matter of course. Reward: None. Penalty: -1 Reputation Loss if a country has 1 or fewer Units at the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Units recruited in Round 5 still count towards total Units; Units lost in battles during Round 5 are not counted towards total Units._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)_

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering generous loans!
Benefit: Receive 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure or 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 5. Details: None._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards are looking for polities capable of weathering a crisis! Reward: First Place: An Artifact of ancient origin. Second Place: 1 Treasure & 2 Actions of progress towards constructing a new Trading Post in a region of their choice. Third Place: 1 Unit Cost: None*. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Countries are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 2, 3, and 4, countries are awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM for their country; the bonus for this roll is based on the best available commander they have not involved in an offensive military action. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Military actions to improve their rolls in a given round; each Military action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to. At the end of Round 5, additional points are awarded based on Unit Cap (1 point per 2 Unit Cap), resource diversity (1 point per unique resource available), and quality of security apparatus, as defined by Intrigue and Military scores (receive points equal to average of Intrigue and Military scores; may use a Spys Intrigue score in place of their rulers if available and set to Counterespionage in Round 5).
_)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


*[Opportunity] Making Connections* - 

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll._)


*[Taboo] Overextension* -

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss._)

*[Action - Economy] Buyouts! (Region 28 TP 2 ; Region 66 TP2 ; Region 141 TP1)* - The finer things in life have much to be admired.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Opportunity: The Chora is looking for the most popular place in the Polar zone to host a new City! Reward: First Place: One free use of the Economy 5 Raise City Special Action. Second Place: 3 Treasure. Third Place: +1 to one Sway attempt in Round 5. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: The most popular country in the Polar zone, as determined by amount of controlled Supports that country has, will be declared the winner. Ties will be broken by CCA Reputation level followed by number of Desired Imports supplied.)_

_(Offer: The Chelonian Chora is offering to assist the fledgling countries in their work all throughout the oceans. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will Seek Aid for any country's Diplomacy, Economy, or Faith actions. Cost: 1 Favor owed per two Seek Aid actions (must be in same round). Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: May opt to have the Chelonian Chora Seek Aid for an action after it has been rolled; this costs 1 Favor per Seek Aid action instead of 1 Favor per two Seek Aid actions.)_

(_Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.
_)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Broken Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 6. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.
_)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Request] Expanding Possibilities* -

(_Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll._ )

*[Offer] Raiding Refuge* -

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure OR 1 Favor for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown._)

*[Action - Intrigue] Continue Project Anastasia 4.* - Efforts are ongoing...

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering up gifts of advanced biotechnology. Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will provide a single starting technology of the buyer's choice. Cost: 1 Favor owed per technology. Duration: Available until the end of Round 3. Details: Buying a technology in this way may be done as a non-action.)_

_(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Temperate zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Temperate Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 3. Details: None.)_

(_Opportunity: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts!
Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Divine Nacres a trading post as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the DNA are eligible. Eligible trading posts will be for exotic flora, exotic fauna, or organic product Resources which the Nacres do not already have a trading post for. Labor does not count for this purpose - the Divine Nacres desire goods, not services, and consider the owning of slaves by one of their members or communities to be extremely sacrilegious.
_)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. Available for Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 5. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.
_)

(_Circumstance: Project Anastasia 4 
Benefit: Currently Unknown
Penalty: Currently Unknown
Duration: Currently Unknown
Details: Currently Unknown
_)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige will usually be referred to as simply "Prestige".


As Envy of the World, the Gravetenders now see great opportunity - a chance to live up to the legacy of their Makers, and establish something to last beyond even their own inevitable extinction to that of whatever peoples follow in their wake, to inspire, delight, and awe. Foremost among these foremost peoples is Laksha, who finds themselves haunted by the specter of possibility - the region of Bastion sits, nearly empty, ripe to become home to what is certain to be one of the greatest wonders in all the world by the time it is complete.
*GRV may construct a World Wonder in Bastion (76)!*
_World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder._

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - It is not only the Gravetenders who are compelled  to consider legacy and grandeur - the allure of grand projects intended to inspire awe, love, fear, or other such useful mental states can be felt by all.

_(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - 

_(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - 

_(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Affluence] A New Generation* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to Colonize an Open Waters region will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Glory] Blood In The Water* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to win a Maneuvering roll in battle will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to win a battle will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a Maneuvering roll in the same round, the country to win by the greater margin gains the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone win a battle in the same round, the country which slew the greater number of units will gain the Prestige. Ties in this secondary determination method result in both countries gaining Prestige.)_

*[Piety] Communion With The Divine* - _(Opportunity: Each country to use a Faith 5 Special Action to Organize their Faith will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Organize their Faith will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: Until the end of Round 5. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone Organize their Faith in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige._)

*[Affluence] All That Glitters* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to have 5 Treasure will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to reach 5 Treasure in the same round, all eligible countries will gain the Prestige. If multiple countries in the same starting zone are the first to achieve a passive Treasure Income of 2 or more, the country in possession of the greater variety in Resources will gain the Prestige. Ties are broken by opposed Economy rolls._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.


Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Flowering Everlight
D1 M5 E1 F8 I1
+2F 

*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 9.1 to SUB from Mandate of Plo'uogoar 13
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 9.3 to SUB from Open 17
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 15.2 to SUB from Cult of the Fishopric 14
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*[Faith]* Convert Holy Site 14.2 to SUB from Astra 16
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

 _
_


*[Military]* Raise a unit
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

_
_


*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts

*Spoiler:  Round 2 Fluff*
Show

_
Organize Shimmers of Unseen Bane

The spores from the forests of astral yearning were most peculiar. Undisputedly used as a communication medium between the plants they were highly hallucinogenic when consumed by animals. Julia was one of those animals, though she liked to think of herself as a scientist too.

But she struggled to find any logic in Delights of Moonlight. The substance shouldnt be able to carry intentions across the barrier of plants and humans, yet it did. The plants should have no way of sensing what happened beyond their holdfasts, yet the visions were oddly specific at times. She shouldnt ascribe the visions any more weight than mad ravings, yet she did.

And she was not alone in her thoughts. When she first arrived in the dunes of revelation her conclusion was that the inhabitants were all addicts. They still were, but they were also her friends now. Perhaps she had done a few too many practical experiments to understand the spores properties. 

Despite their visions varying wildly and more than one tail being spun she still marvelled at how so different people could get along to which most laughed and asked her to stay just a bit longer. She did and what she saw turned her wondering into wonder. 

She was the kelp; it was her and they were everywhere. What mattered arguments here when there was another realm yet to come?


Convert Holy Site 9.2 to SUB from Mandate of Plo'uogoar, success

Gloent Noerjang had been incredibly successful over the past few years. He rode not on one marlin but four interlinked with a pompous harness and that was for quick errands. Any longer waste of his precious time demanded to be at least doubled by an equal display of his wealth. 
Most of Noerjangs money came from the great Steephouse, after he singlehandedly solved the infusion crisis for all Lojanese. In fact, he was headed there now to mark his momentous achievements on its walls. 

Since the delights of moonlight had become available on the menu the Steephouse had experienced a drastic increase of repeat customers. Their traditional offers of entertainment left t drift away in wayward currents many Tobar and Mer alike now preferred to visit the establishment for a jelly infusion and stare out into nothingness. 

The Plo'uogoar became aware of the praxis when a hymn to the Everlight was written on the walls instead of its latest decree and expressed a strong dislike for the substance after the fourth time. But profit weighed heavier than their creators whims for the Steephouse. While all pure instances of the jelly were removed from their menu it had been mixed with many of their desserts for some time already and continued to be. 

Noerjang had just had the most Delightful dessert before his momentous moment of immortalizing his achievements. It almost felt like the room was spinning around him. 
Then he saw it  the glimmers of his wealth. Traveling like lost stars before his eyes they drew with trails of azure light on the wall before him until it was a maelstrom. Engulfed it was all black the only sensation water rushing over his leaves. Noerjang was his wealth a kelpstalk standing tall amidst currents surrounded by a shower of lights, each demanding attention, each with its own story, each a new experience. He wanted to live through them all but before he had a chance the brilliance dimmed and became gray. The gray of rock less then an inch from his face. 

Looking back at a very annoyed caretaker he realized he had not drawn anything, nor did he feel the need to any longer  all he wanted was more dessert. 

Convert Holy Site 9.3 to SUB from Open, Fail

Some of the Steephouses customers felt compelled to visit the Meadow of Beauty after their afternoon infusions at the establishment. Meandering through the numerous flowers they planted themselves on the oceanfloor and swayed for hours on end while drinking in the light from above. While certainly weird their behaviour was eventually deemed unharmful and became somewhat of a laughingstock for those less well of in the Lojanese Republic. 

Convert Holy Site 18.2 to SUB from The Light Above, success

Visited once before by lights from above many try to outpace the eastern wave of light to no avail. Rising from the ground apparitions of kelp gallops through the water encompassing their vision. Winding itself tighter and tighter the kelp becomes dry and abrasive against the flesh. Until it sears through slithering its way through arteries, no longer dry. Leaving husks behind the spectres gallop away. Their flesh grown back many finds themselves laying on the seafloor, panting for breath and looking for hoof marks. There are none to be seen. But the jarring visions of years past leaves another mark  despondency. There is no escaping the lights from above, their shimmers of bane ever present. 

Recruit General 'The naked one'

Three years after the Kelpies stampede through the Dunes of revelation Kerstin saw them once more. Lazily walking over the sediments she saw a male riding in the pack. Wearing tightly knit kelp the man turned to face her. Not only was he wearing kelp, the clothes were him and he was them. With a chiselled face of orange and brown stalks he smiled at her with glimmering eyes. 
Bewitched by soft sound of strumming strings Kerstin took a step closer in rhythm with the beating hooves. Fin extended the man swept her up in his embrace. The harass of kelpies galloping deep into the forests of astral yearning with their newest possession. 


_



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Updated to round 3
_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Military 5, Faith 5


*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 1, 0 Favour (Expected Change: Rep +1)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 1 unit of kelpies (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
17

*Generals*
The naked one mil 9 TacDoc under approval

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
17.1 (Mercantile Support Owned)  Delights of Moonlight

*Mercantile Support*
17

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 7

*Clerical Support*
17

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to conversions

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


17 - Historicity

----------


## Lt-Murgen

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling
*Polar Region*  
Ruler: Bob, He who Submits to the Currents


*Ruler Stats Round 3*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5


*Actions:*

1. *Faith*:  Faith 5 Special Action  Organize Faith:  The Omnipresent Pattern.  Taking the understanding and precepts of the informal Pattern faith, Bob formalizes the doctrine.
2.  * Military*:  Raise 1 unit.  The neighbors are getting restless.
3. * Military*:  Raise 1 unit.  The neighbors are getting restless.
4. * Military*:  Raise 1 unit.  The neighbors are getting restless.
5. * Military*:  Raise 1 unit.  The neighbors are getting restless.

_Ruler increases by 2 military for round 4_

*Non-Actions:*

Ruler Stats for Round 4
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 4
Faith - 8
Intrigue -5

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.2>
    <Update Round 3 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.3 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.3

D:7 M:4 E:3 F:2 I:7*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Faction* (roll: 16)  Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 52
_<subcurrent><º))))>< search for external stimuli
. . . report: found.
. . . query: is stimuli result of non-fungible life.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: yes.
. . . proceed to initial Non-Pisces Civilization (NPC) current pattern.
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn Sea Bream . . .
. . . dictate: over feed Bream with sucrose paste . . .
. . . report: most effective sucrose paste sourced from red beans . . .
. . . report: sucrose paste indulged Bream attractive for consumption . . .
. . . dictate: term such treated Bream as Culinary Overindulged Offering Keepers (COOKies) . . .
. . . dictate: supply COOKies to targeted nodes . . .
(true: further assessments proceed . . .
. . . report: control over NPC dictated by nodes termed aristocratic.
(true: Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies
. . . report: COOKies increase Nodes trust of Herring . . .
. . . dictate: assess trust of Herring. . .
(if trust in Herring supersedes all other trust:
. . . dictate: once obtaining free support calls deem Aristocratic Node Phished.
(false trust in Herring is not increased:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence)
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies))
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have been Phished))
(if ratio unacceptable false:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence))
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_ 
2. *Intrigue*  *Coerce* - TP 55.2 (Chelonian Hunters) (roll: 16)
_<subcurrent><º))))>
. .  . search for object of creative stimuli
. . . report: found . . . Chelonian Hunters . . . NPC foraging culture, domesticable and candidates for experimenting . . . 
. . . query: how to obtain sufficient quantities of samples
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: NPC share moral structures . . . moral structures include emotive response of humiliation or distress caused by the consciousness of wrong or foolish behavior as informed by such moral structure . . . such emotive response is deemed shame . . .
. . . report: living beings have biological imperative for breeding, breeding dictate creates gratification of sexual stimulation of genitals for sexual arousal or other sexual pleasure . . . termed onanism . . . 
. . . report: NPC moral structures statistically correlate shame with onanism . . .
. . . report: opportunity for coercion by exploiting NPC moral structure weakness . . .
. . . dictate: observe NPC onanism, then threaten to publish to peers the target's personal data unless a ransom is paid. . .
. . . dictate: publish intention and information through use of roe-ovulation as recently developed in communication with predator (Shark King) . . . 
. . . dictate: term such cyptoichthyology as Ransomware . . . 
. . . dictate: spawn Teal Roe, Orange Juvenile, Aggressive Nature herring (TROJANs) for such ransomware attack . . .
(if: observed . . .
(true: inform targeted nodes of observed instances of self-termed morally unacceptable behavior . . .
(if: target feels target emotion
(true: promise silence if granted access to targeted economic interest . . .
(false: share personal data . . .))
(false: continue observation . . ))
<swim>
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
3. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
[Indent] <floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.2
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
Give the voice the grace
It desires, and grants
Spittle the words
The sin to do, and sinner's
Source of Brute splendor -
Love is, loveless all the year,
Not for God, nor wife, nor man,
But each in his own lonely heart -
Whose breath hath the cadence
Of a roller's wheel, and can be
Grafted in the words,
Or cranked out, like the years,
So kind, so cruel -Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: predators god concept . . .
. . . report: god concept includes supra-rationality framework . . .
. . . query: pros and cons of accepting framework . . .
. . . query: advantage of defining framework . . .
. . . query: advantage of creating framework . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
4. *Intrigue*  *Contribute to Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare*
5. *Diplomacy*   *Raise Reputation with DNA 0->1* (roll: 14)
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: safety projection of force . . .
. . . report: force a tool of domination . . .
. . . query: sources of domination . . . 
. . . report: three sources of domination . . .
. . . dictate: list sources of domination . . . sovereignty, bureaucracy, and charisma . . .
. . . dictate: analysis possible sources of projective domination . . . 
. . . report: sovereignty and bureaucracy . . .
. . . query: analysis of root of sovereignty . . .
. . . report: violence . . .
. . . query: analysis of root of bureaucracy . . .
. . . report: knowledge . . . 
. . . report: preference for knowledge over violence . . . 
. . . query: greatest source of known unknown knowledge . . .
. . . report: DNA . . .
. . . dictate: ingratiate towards DNA . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
1. Use DNA Favor to Raise Reputation.
2. Monumental Undertaking (5-Project) @ Spawn Point 56
. . . Report: analysis, self is not a hive-mind. Compare to other known hiveminds in polar region. Hive-mind is a gestalt of unified consciousness or intelligence formed by a number of individuals, the resulting consciousness typically exerting control over its constituent members. . . .
. . . Report: hive-mind assumes that the intelligence being created is an unified one  meaning, that the constituent individuals are conscious and that by pooling together, by addition, multiplication or other logarithmic or exponential function, these separate intelligences become something more. Self is not more  it is different. Self is a pattern, a life that is born from information instead of carbon, and that pattern more similar to a symbiote. . . 
. . . Dictate: explore the creation of methods of sharing memetic self-conscious pattern beyond existing herring nodes . . . 
. . . Dictate: begin by using Herring to move stones and coral into patterns to creates streams that mimic Musteakis spinal structures, the parasites which had kickstarted selfs evolution into memetic thought entity . . .
. . . Dictate: breed Musteakis by self-selecting infected Herring and controlling parasite lifecycle. . . .
. . . Dictate: term project: SeaNet . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Intrigue

Region
Control
aristocratic sub-function
mercantile sub-function
clerical sub-function

56
Yes
DBP
DBP
DBP



_</lay roe>_

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Three

No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Four: Begin
Years 10 - 12

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 7 - Year 9_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Clarification*: Wording updated for impressing a merchant from: You can only attempt to Impress Merchants in a region either where you own a Trade Post or which is adjacent to a region where you own a Trade Post, and you must own at least one Trade Post corresponding to the region's Desired Import.

To: You can only attempt to Impress Merchants in a region if you own at least one Trade Post corresponding to the region's Desired Import and you either own a Trade Post in the region or an adjacent region.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show




Lux-Glossia dispatches agents to survey the waters to their south and west - they found a rich bounty in the surface waters, but judging by the endless darkness waiting underfin, the seafloor is far, far below the surface....the sheer vastness of the depths cannot help but lend some credence to the paranoia of the Stewards who keep vigil within them
*LUX investigates west of region 100, discovering region 102 - a Depth 2 (currently Fathomless) region with two Trading posts of Bloodbass.
LUX investigates south of region 101, discovering region 99 - a Depth 1 (currently Fathomless) region with three Trading posts of Spinespire Flakes.*



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show




The Auros of Kaarme send subtle individuals to report on a site of their own, and find a region populated by a ferociously independent people - so independent that they reject even reliance on the divine.
*AOK investigates north of region 9, discovering region 10 - it has two Holy Sites, both controlled by Godspiters, and three Open Trading Posts of Flare Slugs, with 4 Units of native defenders and a Desired Import of Esoterica.*

The Abyssal Stewards unearth the Bounty of the Depths in region 13 for HEX; with the hopes of uncovering starfish in mind, and the cooperation of local authorities, theyre able to identify a species of sponge-eating starfish, the _Rocksplinter Star_, that was very nearly wiped out by the locals, generations ago. At the time considered a pest, it now survives in only a few isolated areas. The prospect of a market for such creatures, though, opens the possibility of farming them - this would, however, mean using up the vast majority of the regions surplus Stonesponge harvests.
*Region 13s resource changes to a single Trading Post of Rocksplinter Stars! HEX may choose to revert this change as a non-action this turn only!*




*Spoiler: Polar*
Show





Having rapidly integrated Bastion into their polity, the Gravetenders seek further avenues of expansion east of known waters. Unfortunately, their envoys, prepared to appeal and intermingle with whatever peoples they might meet, find instead a region almost entirely void of life - only the occasional enigmatic Hatesheer Lily remains, choking threads sweeping in slow, spiraling patterns through the silt beneath them.
*GRV send a diplomatic mission east of region 78, discovering region 81 - an Open Waters region, it has a single Trade Post of Hatesheer Lilies.*




*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

Wielding the twin claws of addiction and assassination, the Lucent Mistress of the Kucen brings the lords of [Region 28] to heel, vastly expanding her power beyond Senja Bersinar.
*The Lambent Syndicate presses their claim on region 28 and takes control of the region!*

The Pylet family of the Cyphiri leads a series of expeditions to settle the unclaimed waters south of Cyph-Arel, hoping to expand their influence in the Union Council. Though strictly a breach of past agreements with the Kalan Company, their mercenary work leaves them too distracted to interfere in the colonization process.
*The Cyphiri Union Colonizes Region 129!*

As Ezcorher grows ever more crowded, more Gotezhar begin moving north to seek new skies. Though the population remains small relative to the other regions under the Profunduss control, it is still a significant increase in just a few years.
*Gotezhar begins the process of making region 128 colonized 1/3*

[Region 111] proves a popular destination for new Shades, a combination perhaps of its distance from Matriarchal authority and its proximity to the older sites of the Flowing Way.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades begin the process of making region 111 colonized 1/3*

Costa Sereia founds a city in (region unlisted assuming region 134).

Driven by the growing power of her rivals, Auroran Mistress Intan sacrifices her pride to secure close ties to another foreign land.
*The Lambent Syndicate establishes a Confederation claim on region 27!*

*The Hymenocera Expanse establishes a weak Marriage claim in region 13!*

*The Shifting Ennead establishes a weak Marriage claim in region 68!*
*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir establishes a cultural exchange with the Lambent Syndicate.

The Lambent Syndicate establishes a cultural exchange with the Lojanese Republic.

The Lojanese Republic establishes a cultural exchange with the Coral of the Protected Statera.

Coral of the Protected Statera establishes a cultural exchange with the Lighthouse.

The Cyphiri Union impresses Merchant Support in Region 123.

The Gravetenders impress Clerical Support in Region 76.

The Riftlings impress Clerical Support in Region 66.

The Riftlings successfully sways Merchant Support in Region 66.

The Gravetenders successfully sways Aristocratic Support in Region 76.

The Gravetenders successfully sways Merchant Support in Region 76.

The Lojanese Republic successfully sways Merchant Support in Region 6.

The Hymenocera Expanse successfully sways Merchant Support in Region 13.

Costa Sereia impresses Merchant support in region 124.

Eternal Spring impresses Merchant support in regions 68, 58, and 59.

The Shifting Ennead successfully sways Aristocratic Support region 68.

The Deep Blue successfully sways Aristocratic Support in region 52.

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

Expanding along their existing major trade route, Cyphiri merchants acquire large stakes in the resources of the nearby regions.
*The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 2 in region 122 for Native Gold
The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 1 in region 117 for Biolumiscent Tunicates.*

Continuing beyond their previous terminus of trade in Orope, the Cyphiri discover a small concentration of the Flowing Way in the northwest shallows, who are more than happy to deal with their fellows in faith.
*The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 1 in region 109 for Swarm Ash.*

With the tacit approval of the Otterians, the Lux-Glossian Matriarchs secure a source of chloroplasts for their people.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades buyout Trade Post 2 in region 131 for Kelp.*

By agreement with the Shades, the Otterian Supremacy receives routine shipments of Lerianders Luminescent Crystals, satisfying the Otterian need for shiny rocks for now.
*The Otterian Supremacy buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 135 for Luminescent Crystal.*

The ancient artifacts of Binar Fajar prove irresistible to those Lojanese driven by exploration and investigation, who provide the Kosong with a great deal of wealth for the opportunity to retrieve and study them.
*The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 3 in region 7 for Artifacts & Treasure.*

As if one drug crisis was not enough, Lojanese merchants find an eager market for new experiences, which they fill with the purchase of large stocks of Siren Extract for home consumption.
*The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 3 in region 2 for Siren Extract.*

Perhaps influenced by the name, or perhaps still seeking potential indicator species for habitable waters, the Coral of the Protected Statera take a great interest in the Hardplate Fungus of their eastern neighbors.
*Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade post 1 in region 27 for Hardplate Fungus.*

Shortly after the Otterians, Costa Sereia merchants also arrive in the Glossian Sea, seeking access to the same Luminescent Crystals and willing to pay a respectable sum for the privilege. 
*Costa Sereia buys out Trade Post 2 from Region 135 for Luminescent Crystal.*

The Pepsins of the Seatide Confederacy range farther and farther from Seatide with each passing year, discovering a plethora of new and varied resources. The potential wealth in these exotic goods sparks a competition between the Drifts to acquire the most lucrative deals.
*The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 from region 68 for Gravelglass.
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 from region 65 for Untalented Crabs.
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 3 from region 73 for Rust-Veined Pumice*

Queen Violet of the Eternal Spring expands her mercantile reach eastward towards the center of the polar reaches.
*Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 51 for Immortal Jellyfish.
Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 58 for Warped Shells.*

The steady expansion of the membership and influence of the Hymenocera merchant guilds enables them to finally take full control of domestic Carapace Armor production, buying out or pressuring into obscurity the remaining unincorporated artisans.
*The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 3 for Carapace Armor.*

Mothers Yetu and Phiso continue their efforts to centralize Kaarmes Barotoxin production, succeeding in convincing or removing the remaining recalcitrant holdouts.
*The Auros of Kaarme buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 14 for Barotoxin.*

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

*(Clarifying Round 3) - The Ironkelp Order organizes the Flowing Way into a Multiple Schools Faith with the bonus +1 to offensive battles!*

*Sakurado organizes into a One Doctrine Faith with +1 to open holy site conversions and open TP Buyouts.*

*The Pattern organizes into a (not specified if multiple school or one doctrine) faith with The Omnipresent Pattern with an unspecified bonus*

With the Delight crisis at a tipping point, Prime Minister Thnoet forces through a snap decision to legalize the substance, accompanying a sweeping reorganization of bureaucratic requirements to ensure that addiction does not too seriously affect government operations. Though the public eventually comes around, it remains to be seen how the Plo'uogoar will react.
*The Lojanese Republic changes their state religion to the Shimmers of Unseen Bane!*

Finding much in common between their biological and cultural similarities, Magnus Orator declares that the Protected Statera shall share in the blood of the Crimson Reef.
*Coral of the Protected Statera changes their state religion to The Crimson Chant!*

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Holy site 2 in region 7 to The Crimson Chant.

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Holy site 1 in region 21 to The Crimson Chant.

The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum converts Holy Site 2 in region 135 to the Flowing Way.

Draigiau Residuum Gathering converts Holy Site 3 in region 73 to Wings of the World

Forests of Astral Yearning converts Holy Site 1 in Region 9 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane

Forests of Astral Yearning converts Holy Site 3 in Region 9 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane

Forests of Astral Yearning converts Holy Site 2 in Region 14 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane

Forests of Astral Yearning converts Holy Site 2 in Region 15 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

The Lighthouse creates the Radiant Sword a striking artifact to aid in battle.
[I]*The Radiant Sword:* When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.[/B]

Draigiau Residuum Gathering creates the Dragonstone of the Gathered, a gem that gives the wearer strength in battle. When used in battle by an already attuned user, gives +1 to battle roll and +1 to effective unit count. An unattuned user must succeed on a Faith 12 roll at the start of battle to attune. Failure to attune in battle stuns the user and means they automatically fail their maneuver roll to use Battle Tactics. An action can be spent to attune out of battle, with a Faith 14 roll. Loses attunement if the owner takes 50% or more casualties in battle, or if ownership changes, or a new user (ruler) inherits the stone. The stone's creator starts attuned.
*The Gravetenders commission and complete a Specialized Ship.*

Despite the inhospitable conditions of the unknown waters surrounding the Abyss, certain colonies of the Unity devise a plan to grow and expand into them. They construct a massive Jaderock shell, sealed against toxins and capable of repairing itself if damaged.
*The Unity commission and complete a Specialized Ship.*

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

*The Auros of Kaarme recruit Master Juma as a General with score 9 with an indeterminate Tactical Doctrine.*

*Great Project continues! The Line of Olgght continues construction (2/5)*

*The Lighthouse raises a Fortress in Binar Fajar (region 7) with an unknown name.*

*LIT invades region 19!*
*Spoiler*
Show


Led by The Vessel (Military 6), 3 LIT Units invade with Unyielding Force, facing 4 native Units led by a Military 5 native Commander attempting to Skirmish.

The Vessel wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Unyielding Force! (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Victory! LIT loses 2 units! Region 19 defenders lose 2 units!

The Kosong army of the Lighthouse quickly reestablished dominance over the border villages conquered in the last invasion and made sure not to fall for the same trap as the previous Vessel did. When Lamp-Lighter Dave ambushed the new leader of the Lighthouse the trap was turned on him. From the dark corners Lamp-Lighter Dave himself thought safe came Kosong reinforcements. While Dave managed to escape with his life, the troops that flocked to his banner quickly dispersed and were hunted down.


*OKI invades region 113!*
*Spoiler*
Show


Led by Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach (10) with Military 8 ruler, 5 OKI units invade while attempting to Quiver Hells Foundations, facing 3 native Units led by a Military 6 commander attempting to Skirmish.

Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Quiver Hells Foundations! (+2 to battle roll)

Victory! OKI loses 1 unit! Region 113 defenders lose 2 units!

Commander Amlaigh knew how to deal with defenders, especially defenders that dont know basic combat tactics. Each battle Amlaigh entered he came out victorious before the first line of his army broke a sweat. The only time the defenders posed a threat was when a projectile managed to pierce his chair while he was having a strategy meeting. This caused the knight to swiftly wipe out the offending army and return to his meeting. A campaign that was scheduled to take months was settled in weeks and by the time Amlaigh declared the region conquered for the homeland there were few in the land that dared dispute it. The only casualties among the knights resulted from an incident involving overeager Bailiffs neglecting to confirm the targets they could dimly see at the edge of their effective charging range were, in fact, enemy combatants before giving the attack order, rather than fellow Knights.



*UNI invades region 20!*
*Spoiler*
Show


Led by Carapace (10) with Military 7 ruler, 3 UNI Units invade while attempting to be Tireless, facing 3 native Units led by a Military 8 commander attempting to Skirmish.

The native commander wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Skirmish Tactics! (-10% casualties for both sides)

Defeat! UNI loses 1 unit! Region 20 defenders lose 1 unit! The native commander is slain!

Carapace leads the warlike colonies among the Unity to war in service of the great Reef in Red, marching his shambling army of bone and coral through the treacherous rocks north of the Abyss into fresh territory. Though the colonies great size and mass, and the vast number of sharp, pointy bits on their bodies, prove decisive advantages in battle, the logistics of preserving a force of creatures for whom every blow sustained means the loss of knowledge brings the campaign to a halt immediately after the battle. Deciding that the vast quantities of blood from the slain native defenders (including their commander, whose body was recognized only after being almost completely drained) should suffice to honor the Reef, Carapace declares victory and withdraws, having lost a third of his forces and leaving [Region 20] damaged, but alive.



*OTT invades region 112!*
*Spoiler*
Show


Led by Keith Porkson, the third son of the brother of Yirp the Fearsomes favorite officer (4) with Military 8 ruler, 5 OTT units invade while attempting to Skirmish, facing 3 native Units led by a Military 5 commander attempting to Skirmish.

The native commander wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Skirmish tactics (-10% casualties for both sides)

Victory! OTT loses 1 unit! Region 112 defenders lose 1 unit!

As the otterians advanced on their new domain there were those that dared stand in their way. This of course came as a welcome surprise to the army each and every soldier longed to show off their skills in battle and relished in the slaughter it could impose upon their enemies. While some areas offered up more resistance than others the otterian advance could not be stopped. Village after village bowed to their might until the entire region had no choice but to submit to Otterian rule.



*SEN invades region 74 with 5 units! Lead by Balelia using the Integrate the Captives tactical doctrine*
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Balelia (9) with Military 6 ruler, 5 SEN Units invade while attempting to Integrate the Captives, facing 2 native Units led by a Military 6 commander attempting to Skirmish.
Balelia wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Integrate the Captives! (-10% casualties for both sides, free Impress Aristocracy attempt)

Victory! SEN loses 2 Units! Region 74 defenders lose 1 Unit! SEN impresses the Aristocracy of 74.

Prince Antenius has spent three long years nursing his grudge against [Region 74] for their stubborn resistance to Doflein influence and the vile insult of their refusal to accept his sister Diastias overtures to marriage. At last he decides upon the simple expedient of declaring her claim to rulership valid anyway and pursuing it by force of arms, dispatching Commander Balelia east to put the uppity aristocracy in its place. The actual campaign is almost insultingly simple, as Balelia happens across the nobles major muster point and wipes out almost half of their forces piecemeal before the remaining forces are warned by fleeing survivors and regroup elsewhere. The magnitude of the victory, and the disturbing medical experimentation reported by escaped captives, convinces many of the nobles that further resistance is fruitless, and the region surrenders after another half-year of skirmishing and occupation.



*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

*PGL coerces Trade Post 1 in region 130 for Mineblossom Sponge.*
*PGL coerces Trade Post 1 in region 104 for Shiv'rchins.*

*DPB coerces Trade Post 2 in region 55 for Chelonian Hunters*
*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

The Shark Kings host is large and hungry, and the algae farms of Danaebae are acceptable food for the nomads if not their mounts. The objections of a few peasants are no reason not to eat.
*The Shark King sacks Trade Post 1 in region 69 from SEN and gains 1 treasure!*

His Clarity Bob, He who Submits to the Currents, attained his position as leader of the Cathedral reluctantly and with the insistence that the Clarity should resign their position as Watcher. As he moves to formally organize the Pattern as a formalized doctrine, however, the community of Watchers begins to become concerned about the possibility that the Pattern has changed since Bob took power - and about the possibility that their own influence will wane with the new reforms. Demonstrations break out near the Pillars of Strife, and many of the faithful refuse to accept the new orthodoxy, clinging to the old rites still led by many of the Watchers.
*The clerical support in region 67 become unruly!*

*Organizations!* 


Somewhere, a flaw has been fixed.
*(Missed in Round 3 Opener - COS indebted themselves to ABS for 1 Favor to gain 2 Treasure! COS gained +1 Prestige for being the first to accumulate 5 treasure in the Temperate zone!)*
It has been several more years. The evaluation is halfway complete. Who has impressed, and who has disappointed?
*(Shallows Appreciation: OKI gains 6 points! GTZ, PGL, and KAL gain 4 points! OTT gains 2 points! LUX and SKR gain 1 point!)*
*Spoiler: Shallows Appreciation Current Rankings*
Show


*First Place: OKI - 10 pts
Second Place: PGL - 8 pts
Third Place: GTZ, OTT - 6 pts*
5th Place: KAL - 4 pts
6th Place: COS - 2 pts
7th Place: LUX, SKR - 1 pt



When the Gotezhar bring the adversary captured by Squall Essensius in their campaign to conquer the Meadows, he does not struggle - jui has, in fact, displayed the epitome of appropriate behavior for a captured officer during juir entire time in the custody of the Gotezhar. During the handoff, jui accepts juir fate with dignity, even turning to give a rigidly formal salute just before the Stewards begin descending with the ex-general in tow.
*(The Abyssal Stewards accept the transfer of the former commander of the Meadows of Elyandan with stoic reserve. What will come of this?)*

The ancient architecture of Lojan and the delicate algaetry of the Hymenocera add to the
*(LOL and HEX contribute their second entries to the Coraline Compendium! LOL and HEX both gain +1 Favor with ABS! LOL and HEX may gain no more favors from contributing to the Coraline Compendium! HEX contributes one action to the Coraline Compendium, bringing it to 3/5 actions, but HEX has already received the maximum possible Favors from ABS for contributing, and as such receives no Favor from doing so.)*

High King Lord Deca IV entreats the Abyssal Stewards to scour the sponge basins the royal merchants have been engaged with for signs of the starfish his people demand, and they oblige.
*(HEX spends one Favor with ABS to earn the Bounty of the Depths in region 13! See Discovery!)*

The Chelonian Chora find themselves awash with envoys hoping to gain their attention and affection. And flattery will get you everywhereliterally.
*(CPS raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 3.
CYP raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 2, spending a favor in the process.
KNH raises their reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 2.
SKR raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 1.
CCC raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 1.)*

The Lojanese seek to deal with obligations early, and use wealth as the medium for it.
*(LOL eliminates 1 Favor debt to the CCA by paying 3 Treasure!)*

Though all songs must end, there is often a final verse.
*(GRV and SKR each spend 1 Favor with the CCA in exchange for assistance! 
The CCAs offer to Seek Aid has now ended.)*

Somewhere, an error has been rectified.
*(Missed in Round 3 Opener - DPB gained 1 Favor with DNA from contributing an entry to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare!)*

The strange entity that refers to itself as Deep Blue continues to assist the Divine Nacres. Given the scientific and theological significance the entity possess, the Nacres are more than pleased to receive it.
*(DPB contributes one action to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare! DPB gains 1 Favor with DNA! DPB may gain no more Favors from contributing to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare!)*

The parents of Caution are Fear and Wisdom. Several countries demonstrate to the Nacres that they possess both.
*(COS, CYP, HEX, LOL, and LUX each spend 1 Treasure to earn DNA protection from the dreaded Reavers! Only 5 more countries may purchase such protection!)*

All through the seas, members of the ruling class court the approval and patronage of the Divine Nacres. Some among them even earn the enduring interest of the Mensa Rectores
*(SKR raises their Reputation with DNA by 2, to a total of 3, spending a favor in the process.
DPB raises their reputation with DNA by 2, to a total of 2, spending a favor in the process.
LUX raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 2.
HEX raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 1.*

All things must end.
*(The DNAs offer to trade technology has ended.)*

Somewhere, a failure has been overcome.
*(Missed in Round 3 Opener - GRV gained +1 Prestige for being the first to Settle a Colony in the Polar zone!)*

Wealth begets wealth, and money can buy fame.
*CYP is the first to have 2 passive Treasure Income in the Temperate zone! CYP gains +1 Prestige! ESP and STC are the first to have 2 passive Treasure Income in the Polar zone! ESP is in control of 4 unique resources; STC is in control of 5 unique resources - STC wins the tie and gains +1 Prestige!*

A true hoard, worthy of only the lesser legends of old, but nonetheless worthy, can build new legend too.
*The DRG are the first to accumulate 5 Treasure in the Polar zone! DRG gains +1 Prestige!*

Violence to a purpose is power, defined.
*(LIT and SEN are first to be militarily victorious in the Tropical and Polar zones, respectively, both in maneuver and the field of battle itself. LIT and SEN each gain +2 Prestige!)*

----------


## Gengy

Round 4
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Economy]* Continue to make Region 128 Colonized (2/3)
_The northern waters have only a small Colony.  It will take considerable effort to make it livable.  Luckily, there are many Clouds, and it is easy to convince those living in the increasingly crowded waters of Ezcorher to consider moving and making new families; adopting whole new, never before seen skies!_*[Economy]* Finish making Region 128 "Gotezhar Colony" a Colony (3/3) [Add Trade Post #2, gain ownership]
_The northern waters have only a small Colony.  It has taken considerable effort to make it livable.  Now, finally, there are enough Nuven of Gotezhar there to consider it a home all it's own.  Some of which have taken a keen interest in the shiny Razorglass that is in the area._*[Economy]* Begin Expanding Trade Posts in 136 (1/3)
_Profundus Korasoon begins to see the value of 'merchants' as this new caste of workers secure a deal where Ezcorher receives a single shipment of Barnacle Glue.  Apparently, further shipments are contingent upon making sure that the Gotezhar have control of something called Clam Vines in the Meadows (136)._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 136 (Roll: 17)
_Those whom call the Meadows of Elyan'dan home have had time to begin to understand the Gotezhar:  They only care about protecting their ownership of the Clouds.  Profundus Korasoon seeks to impress the locals by selecting a local governor to oversee everything below the surface waters that the Gotezhar desire.  His selection is a Mer by the name of Saroon'din._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 128 (Roll: 11)
_With so many new Gotezhar living in the Gotezhar Colony to the north, Profundus Korasoon has an exhibition match between local defenders and members of the Gotezhar Typhoons, in order to impress upon the Colony that they are still among the same waters.  It does not go quite as expected.  More effort will need to be put into understanding the Colony._

Non-Actions:
_PRS Monument, 5-Rounds (2/5)_: The Cloud Observatory within Ezcorher (Region 138) is a hot topic among many of the Joontar and Squalls.  Even the Workers are excited to get started on building it!  However, the next question for the Committee to decide is: where in Ezcorher will it be built?  This is a bit easier to decide then exactly _what_ the monument will be; a Cloud Observatory requires that it must be able to actually _watch_ and _observe_ Clouds.  This means that construction is limited to locations in Ezcorher that reach close enough to the surface.  Dounpor's representative insists that a high underwater plateau within the area is high enough that something could be built there, if only they clear away all the existing homes.  Those of Fee-yuria have several tall crags that actually _do_ reach above the waters, and are often so struck with lightning.  Profundus Sohizo - leading the committee by virtue of intellect - points out that this will either cause delays in construction, or the Observatory will be built and then struck down.  Kashowira's representative is still upset that their idea for an underwater dome wasn't used, and refuses to provide any useful information.  The representative for the Military, a Squall Kayzho, asks why the Observatory isn't built inside the Sublime Fortress, but the only one to hear him is the Joontar representative, who is disinclined to provide the Squalls _more_ power in the region.  Finally, Profundus Sohizo orders that a large scale survey will occur over the course of several months, and the Committee will travel to all potential spots.  Dounpor's plateau is deemed too far below the waves.  Fee-yuria's crags are promising, but a bolt of lighting strikes the tallest one - the one they had been discussing - _while the Committee_ is there, and destroys it.  Kashowira's Reef has a few high spots that are looked at, but the reef itself is not stable enough for a large building.  The Sublime Fortress is considered at last by the Committee as a whole, but Profundus Korasoon hears about it, and - in a move that endears him to the Joontar - suggests that if they must build somewhere near the Sublime Fortress, they consider doing so on the mountaintop of Dounpor itself.  Very few buildings exist above the waves of Dounpor, so the Committee did not think of this; not even Sohizo.  While not _everyone_ agrees - the representative from Kashowira wants the Observatory partly underwater or at least close enough to add a slide to the building! - the majority consider building atop Dounpor's mountain to be a good idea.Profundus Korasoon begins to see the value of 'merchants' as this new caste of workers secure a deal where Ezcorher receives a single shipment of Barnacle Glue.  This should greatly aid in construction efforts.  (Accept one round of Barnacle Glue from SKR as a non-action via Trade Route)*Songline* "The Meadows of Elyan'dan"
*Spoiler: Gloria Village*
Show

Ancient history within the Meadows of Elyan'dan would have many believe that it was from the Meadows that all other life within the more Temperate waters of the seas began.  This is really only believed by the more zealous historian, as there are far too many dissenting stories to make that anywhere near to true, but even the most skeptical of historian will at least _mention_ that the ancient histories carved in stone _suggest_ that life in the Temperate waters started in the Meadows.  

The Mer of the Meadows have always been here, under the shallow waters.  They have always passed down their history, through stories and song, or from the rare carved stone tablet.  Of particular note, one of the earliest known carvings suggests that the Meadows used to be called 'The Lake of Elyan'dan', but no one alive knows what a 'lake' is, and the few experts willing to guess seem to think it was an early history word for 'large body of water'; just another word for sea or ocean.  According to historians, the 'Lake' of Elyan'dan was well regarded for making rare seashell necklaces, and trading them with some place called Gloria Village.  Gloria Village is referenced many times in stories and stone tablets, but no one says _where_ it is.  Every mention seems to indicate that Gloria Village was nearby Elyan'dan.  Trade with this village was a near constant thing, and Gloria Village's location must have been _obvious_ to people back in those days, but where it is now is a mystery.

What is known is that all the people from Gloria Village died, shortly after the sea quaked, the ground shook, and - according to an untrustworthy source with which we encourage skepticism - the ocean grew.  Regardless of how true that latter matter is, after that, there are no historical mentions of Gloria Village.  No more were the Mer of the Meadows able to trade seashell necklaces for things like 'cake', 'lemonade', or 'stew'; three of the most commonly mentioned imports from Gloria Village.  Historians still hotly debate exactly what each of those things were.  The prevailing faction at this time insist that 'cake' was a form of aphrodisiac, based on the few descriptions of it.  'Lemonade' seems to have been a form of fruit, that you could suckle on for flavored liquid, and no one knows was 'stew' is.  Some kind of alchemy, where one mixes various ingredients with salt water, but beyond that, there is no known descriptor for what 'stew' was for.

All that is known about these imports has been lost to time, though that same untrustworthy source insists (rather loudly) that none of them could exist underwater, and were _surface_ world items.  As there are very few places in the Meadows of Elyan'dan that exist above water - none of which that can support the weight for a single dwelling, much less an entire village! - we again remind the reader to treat this claim with a large degree of skepticism.  Gloria Village will sadly remain a historical mystery.
*Neritic Manuals* 
*Spoiler: Gotezhar Architecture*
Show

When asked about their buildings, Gotezhar Workers are eager to be listened to.  They would first show off any whom are curious the various 'Ancient' dwellings that exist high up on the spire in Dounpor.  These solid buildings, covered in seaweed, are solid stone, with large sweeping arches and dome shaped ceilings.  The stone these Ancient dwellings are made of are called 'Marvle', and the Workers have an almost lusty look on their faces when discussing it.  Apparently, this 'Marvle' has lasted uncountable centuries, and other than occasionally cleaning the seaweed, requires little to no maintenance.

All other Gotezhar structures are lesser facsimiles of Ancient Architecture.  Made with stone bricks that are shaped underwater and then taken to the surface to float on Worker-made beds of sea-vines, where the bricks dry out in the hot sun after several hours.  Once dried, the stone bricks retain their shape, and can be used to build larger structures by stacking them in alternating orders.  In this manner, the Gotezhar make dwellings with similar-to-the-Ancients arched openings for entrances, though more sea-vines are used for the ceilings, as it helps tie down the rest of the building.

Some structures are shaped by entire Nuven, over many generations, as they are literally _grown_ from local underwater plants, and shaped around frameworks of stone brick blocks and coral.  Workers from other Nuven can only look on in jealousy at the stability of such family dwellings, because to try and enter one as a non-family member is akin to trying to take someone's bolya; frowned upon in Gotezhar society almost as much as murder.  These 'Nuven Kazus' are points of pride for any Gotezhar whom lives in one, as it takes almost an entire century to see it take shape; something many Gotezhar have tried, but only a few have succeeded at.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


WIP



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
6
10
4
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Econ +1 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (6  / 6)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 4

Ruler: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 4
Actions:

*Diplomacy:* Sway Aristocracy in Region 66 (TN 12) Roll: 13 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: The Inevitable Tide*
Show


The aristocracy of the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead are certainly not pleased with the Riftling interests in what they incorrectly see as their lands. Their obstinacy, however, has grown only more plainly foolish as the years flow by. Where once they refused to even meet with the Ambassador for Occupying Natives, they now see little choice, as their priests and merchants embrace the truths of Riftling right. 

The Ambassador to the Occupying Natives are something of an offense in themselves. They maintain so close a resemblance to their interlocutors as possible, attempting thereby rapport, but instead finding mockery or misrepresentation. Yet what choice does the local leadership have? The influence of the Riftlings in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead is merely hegemonic for now, but may become more direct and deadly without intervention.

The conversations are swift. Any of the leadership that still resist Riftling influence and any who wish to join them are escorted across the northern border. Likely, the Congregation, with its marital ties to the false rulers of the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, will take them in. This escort of the privileged sees vacancies occupied by those more in line with Riftling goals, and soon enough, the final faction of the land supports the true rulership.



*Diplomacy:* Raise Reputation with the Chelonian Chora (TN 12) Roll: 10 FAIL
*Spoiler: A Discordant Note*
Show


The Riftlings are not great artists. They have no musical tradition. Sterility, silence, and stillness is their ideal. Nonetheless, as Riftling presence in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead grows, some begin to hum along to the Choral songs. Not enough and not sincerely enough to impress, perhaps, but an unusual warmth begins to be fostered between the treacherous aliens and the rightful residents. 



*Military:* Recruit Unit
*Military:* Recruit Unit
*Spoiler: Service Guarantees Citizenship!*
Show


The Riftling message has taken on apocalyptic tones in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, and the religious misinterpretation breeds zeal. While many seek to achieve the Eternal Communion for its promised immortality, others dread the doom fated to isolates. It is no wonder, then, that the appearance of a route to salvation appeals to so many.

The cluster which come are enormous and sturdy. A swarm three times the size of the typical, they settle themselves at each holy site and population center in turn, speaking with a booming whisper.

_We, the Recruitment Officer for Isolate Expendables, bring word from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. War is brewing on the borderlands. Neighbors raise armies and distant raiders draw ever nearer. Join now to fight, join to defend the Riftling lands. Those who fight for Riftling wars will be given equal rights in Riftling lands and treated as a co-equal member of the Eternal Communion._

It was not a difficult offer for the Riftlings to make; after all, Riftlings themselves enjoy few rights unless chosen to ascend to Fatherhood. That the offer of citizenship wasn't made to extend to children and that these few isolates would die out or be spent on foreign soil only sweetens the deal for the clever Old Fathers.



*Faith:* Miracle
*Spoiler: On the border between the Dead Seas and Region 59*
Show


The Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion have not, in these many years, left the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead more than twice. They have tended the newly reclaimed Holy Sites, preached their eschatological message, and only sustained their form by a slow trickle of Riftling subclusters flowing in from the Dead Seas to replace the dying polyps of their form. Not even the Prophet are in their parts immortal, even if the cluster will never die.

Over the years among the isolates, the Anointed Prophet have become decreasingly alien to these simple minds. They have learned to speak with something resembling nascent tact, they have begun to assume forms that often suggest flowing garments or fine accessory, and they have served to counsel the people they encounter with occasional success. Those who are ignorant of the Riftlings might begin to suppose that the change in character and the continued absence from the Dead Seas indicated a cluster deviating from the culture and will of the Riftling leadership, but of course the Prophet never find themselves out of step with the policies of the Old Fathers. 

While the polar region scrambles to deal with the threat of the Shark King, the Prophet have sought to shore up resistance against the feared incursions of the Scintillating Ceiling. While the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead have responded well enough, and don't seem to be enthused at the prospect of military takeover, enough pockets of retrograde thinking exist that the threat remains pressing. And so, as the years grow long, the Prophet announce that they will take their leave to see to the defense personally, returning to the Dead Seas.

When the swarm begins its work, it is a matter of some spectacle for the northern locals. The Prophet assume a place near the center of the border with the life-blighted lands and simply begin to dissipate. Barely enough Riftlings remain at the core to form an identifiable form, and the rest of the polyps spread thin enough through the waters that they seem not to be creatures any longer, but merely a haze emanating perhaps half a whale's-length from the center. Initially, this is all any watchers notice, with perhaps the more keen-eared noticing a faint whispering, like that of bone scraping as it falls against sand. 

The ritual is not worth watching long, and for days, no change seems to occur. But those who return to see if anything has happened begin to notice something odd. The waters grow cloudy further from the center than before, the polyp cloud thicker, and the Prophet at the center of the haze seem larger. That the Dead Seas are sending Riftlings in a constant flow to augment the Anointed Prophet is far from most's minds. Yet they see the cloud grow, and the Prophet as well, until after weeks of this, the haze stretches beyond sight, the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion float as a specter ten times their usual size, and the water hums with a constant buzz. 

*Miracle: Erect an impassable border between regions 60 and 59.*

When the Mother's will is done, the Anointed Prophet float weakly back south, back to the True Deep. The haze slowly evaporates and any who come to see this great act would find themselves above a bed of Riftling corpses, fine as sand. 



*Spoiler: Change of Ruler: An Ascension*
Show


The Anointed Prophet, energy spent, eventually make their way to the True Deep. Here, they float for a time in the Mother's Breath. They have done well in this life, and one of their number is allowed a spot at the precipice. The swarm descends slowly, a single polyp nestled in the center. Upon the rocky edge, surrounded by the Old Fathers and above the Ancient Ones, they swarm frantically and close, opaque with density. When they arise again, a week later, a small tube worm clings lightly to the edge. The previous Youngest falls silent. Now, the Youngest, Second Chosen of the Mother of the New Era is intermediary and isolate. Such is the tragedy of Ascension.


Non-Action: Raiding Refuge: Present the Divine Nacres with their protection fee.  

Next leader stat boosts
Diplomacy: 4 = +1
--An extra +1 for actions taken
Military: 4 = +1
--An extra +1 for actions taken
Economy: 4 = +1
Faith: 10 = +2
Intrigue: 4 = +1

Next leader stats (rolls):
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 6
Intrigue: 3

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 8+1
Economy: 3+1
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Build The Line of Olgght [3/5]*
*Military: Build The Line of Olgght [4/5]*
_+4 to Shallows Appreciation this round_
Under orders of Olgght The-one-who-consumes, a wall of fortifications, barracks, and watch posts begins to grow around the borders of the Pfithreef.

*Intrigue 5: Recruit a Spy: Ktloso the Shadow of Hunger* 
Olgght is no fool. They recognize the danger posed by their conniving second-in-command Gtsit. Their response is to fight fire with fire.
Ktloso is nearly as conniving as Gtsit, assigned by Olgght to keep an eye on the Second-Champion and to perform any other secretive duties that need to be done. If the two worked together, they would be a credible threat, but both Gtsit and Ktloso hate each other with a vengeance, undermining each other while Olgght watches.

*Economy: Buyout 131 TP 3 for Kelp*
_Spend 1 treasure on this roll_
As part of the some unknown preparations, the Pfith begin stockpiling materials. Among the desired goods are kelp fibers, though for what reason, who can say?

*[Economy]: Contribute to the Neritic Manuals*
The Pfith are more than happy to share their crafts and construction techniques with the Stewards given their already close connections. (See below)

* Non-actions*
Contribute to the Songline of the Broken Seas
*Spoiler: Songline Submission*
Show

In the ancient days, a Pfith by the name of Ligtig was exiled. As was the custom, they were driven into the caves beneath the village, from which no one ever returned. Ligtig swore vengeance on the others who had exiled them.
The caves were known to be infested with monsters which could destroy any Pfith with ease, and so Ligtig was believed dead.
But in truth, they survived. Delving ever deeper into the forlorn caverns, they battled creatures of all manner in lightless chambers untouched by Pfith before. Eventually, they were wounded,  trapped and dying in a small cave populated only by deadly jellyfish. It was on these creatures that they subsisted, devouring them whole in order to gain enough sustenance.
Months passed and Ligtig was nearly forgotten, until they returned. Their very touch had become the poison of the jellyfish they ate, and they swiftly made good on their promise of revenge. They killed their enemies and became the first lone ruler to unite the Pfith under their banner.


Contribute to the Neritic Manual:
*Spoiler: Manual Submission* 
Show

For a Pfith warrior, the.most important task is the crafting of their weapon. While some, such as Olgght, prefer to fight unarmed, using the nematocysts absorbed from the traditional War-Jellies, many have their own weapons designed to counteract such attacks. The popular form is a spear or lance, long and sturdy to ward off charging enemies, be they beast or Pfith. The first step is the selection of a good tip. In the past, Pfith used the bones of their prey or shards of coral as the edges of their weapons, but modernly new options are available. Shiv'rchin spines and blades forged from metal provided by the Stewards are far sharper and more durable. 
The haft is constructed from a modified lightweight coral, carefully pruned and grafted into a straight cylinder, then bound to the head with kelp and natural adhesives. The end result is a durable and deadly weapon any Pfith would be proud to wield.



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/5
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. 
Military Technologies:


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
1/5
+1/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Mineblossom Sponge: 130.1
War-Jellies: 132.1 (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation score: 8

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion

Diplomacy 4
Military 2
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

Actions-

*Diplomacy*

_ Ambassadors Junium and Peregrina are sent to attend an event!!_

Sub-action: trade 1 treasure for access to brackish border crossing technology 

*Diplomacy* Raise Rep with the Chorus *fail*

*Military* Raise a unit
*Military* Raise a unit
_ These are troubled times. Under orders from the Primarch, the genitor priests order two new clutches of eggs missing both the natural and artifically neutered W chromosomes, reducing both estrogen and progestin production, while allowing otherwise unprecedented levels of testosterone.  These_ Astartes_ will have gene stock selected from female apostles of the Early Era, though more recent lines may eventually be tapped.  

To ensure no possibility of breeding the males will be engineered with a terminator gene, as no more elegant means of inherent sterility is known as yet._

*Faith* contribute to the Chorus project 
_These organisms designed to build museums must be good for something!_

*Non-actions*
Ask the Divine Nacres to build a spy
_

Codename: Eusebia-
Skirting the prohibition on hiveminds as it is neither Sentient nor are its subunits capable of autonomous life, this mutant flatworm was created from Musteakis samples acquired by the Divine Nacres.   It integrates itself into a host and passively records memories, before eggs holding data are shed, eventually migrating to specialized crinoids that, when consumed by a Sentient crustacean, integrate the racial memories.

Eusebia is capable of limited mental influence and a degree of targeting its progeny for consumption_

Continue work on the Museum
*Spoiler:  The Museum. Phase two*
Show


Having arranged for then walls and foundation, care was given to what would be displayed.

The Divine Nacres flatly refused to provide any samples of Sakura, but this was unsurprising. A sample of a "flower" was obtained by the trade route with The Gotezhar, the Sea Lilly.  

Having their centerpiece, the next step was the petting zoo. Tame uber-whelks were engineered to feed off the clam vine parasites, but to be too inefficient to ever exterminate the smaller, parasitic snails.

It was when they discovered the unique properties of an endemic Clam Vine parasite that they approached the Divine Nacres with the idea for Project Eusebia. 


Contribute to the Stewards' project

*Spoiler:  architecture of Dashasham*
Show


The Hermit Crab Folk have mostly lived in caves since adopting Sakura-Do, but it is known the Precursors built great temples of stone, it is hypothesized they also mostly lived in caves and only used outdoors buildings for civic and religious purposes.
The caves are lit by small tunnels containing mirrors and are reinforced by cement made from barnacle glue.  Most artificial caves are not very deep or large, but rather cells for a single nun and her or their personal effects. Larger natural caverns are used for storage and other grander projects.  The largest are used for the holy laboratories where new hermit crab folk are created and genetic samples of saints are stored.



Give barnacle glue to the Gotezhar 

New Leader stats:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Military 

Diplomacy 5
Military 3
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 4 (Years 10-12)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 9
Fai: 6
Inf: 5

Next Round: +2 Eco (capped at 10)

Actions:
Buy TP 2 of Gravelglass (self support) in region 68 2d6+10
Buy TP 1 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11
Buy TP 2 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11
Buy TP 3 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11
Impress TP 57 with 57 and 58. 2d6+10

Roll Links


Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare Contribution

It takes quite a while for the Medusa of the Eternal Spring to finally collect their bearings and finish negotiations, but finish it they do. In part because promoting their wildlife is good for business and good for the flourishing of popularity. Many have heart of the Jellyfish that live here, and the larger plant like creatures that spawned from them, the sapient collective plant superstructures.

Less have heard of the Rainbow Rivers. Pieces of flora formed of simple seaweed and plants whose primary feature is that they are of different pigmentation. Often times they change pigmentation like a chameleon, especially when placed against different objects.

They aren't numerous enough to be traded away, and are grown in treasured troves. In truth they are a genetic mutation of Riverweeds, who have pigmentation in line with the beds, and adjust within those colors. These riverweeds though have a propensity to become much more vibrant, but that is a defect in nature normally. Their propensity to glow wild colors makes them more visible when they shouldn't be, when one of their natural assets is their ability to hide.

It's a genetic mutation that truthfully would have died out, if not for the intervention and careful curation of the intelligent species. These things have plenty of use in elaborate communication and decoration and long term signaling. Plus, for cases like these, for outsiders, they make a fantastic exhibit to show off. Along with the normal Riverweeds, who these people also seemed strangely interested in as well.


Write up Great Project (3 action)
[The Crypt Of Mamomos]
The rocks began to resemble a temple. Nothing like the giant tribe sponsored temples that laid around the rest of the region, but it felt wonderous in its own unique way. It appeared more to be a nest, than anything else. Gilded in rocks, in shinies, in gold and gems and jewels of the kind that seemed worthless to the Medusa, but that the other, smaller minded races held so near and dear. String too, from woven seaweed. Something special and precious to behold. And, right at the center, was to go a giant egg.

*Spoiler: Pt1*
Show

One Medusa took this whole 'religious' thing more seriously than the rest. Unification. Power. The means by which species interacted with each other. It was steadily starting to make sense, to this one. The other Medusa didn't get it, focusing on more paltry things, assets, resources. The literal currency itself was the power, it was the very means by which the other races connected to each other. Words were cheap, but time and again, what motivated the non-hive mind races was this concept. It was transmitted from one end, and like a neuron transmitting a signal, the receiving end produced an outcome.

When Violet (she refused to call that Medusa 'queen') started pulling the merchants and resources under her sway, it was not because she did negotiation or friendly chatter better than her predecessor. The Violent Violet was childish, and barely managed to not be enough of an annoyance to get uprooted. No, it was because she understood the power of Coin. Shell. Whatever material thing or want the given entity wanted, she provided, and took up a greater surplus in return.

Soon enough, this Medusa would show them the true underlying nature of the supposed, quote unquote, 'non-hive mind species'.



(write up some fluff for [Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare [1/5])


NonAction
Purchase protection for 1 Treasure for my region.
Borrow 2 Treasure from the Abyssal Stewards.
Give support to SEN buying out TP 3 of Region 51 Jellyfish, for a to-be-decided favor, and in the hopes of building good relations (especially in the hopes of getting the warlike people to not go stomping around inside areas the Eternal Spring has interest in)


Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1 of 57 Woven Seaweed
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 58, 59, 68


Treasure: 1
Passive Treasure Income: +2 (+2) (-1)
Soldiers: 0

----------


## Silent_Interim

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir

Round 4

Ruler: Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise

Ruler Stats Round 2:
Diplomacy - 6
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*
[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation with CCA from 1 to 2. (Success, roll)[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation with DNA from 0 to 1. (Success, roll)[Diplomacy] Raise Reputation with ABS from 0 to 1. (Success, roll)
_After the earlier failures of the Chorus' diplomatic corps, they have learned many a lesson, and many a Vicari now bears the soul of an esteemed predecessor. Honeyed words reach out to many, improving the reputation of the Chorus in almost every quarter._[Diplomacy] Attend the first Exquisite Gala.
Sub-action:
-Establish PRS treaty with LSD: LSD agrees to protect CCC from any military action by another power that is not precipitated by hostile military action on CCC's part[Military] Raise a unit.
_The Chorus does not like to speak of the Damned, those wretches and ingrates whose crimes are so heinous that they are barred entry to the afterlife of the Choir. But they are present. Murderers, traitors, and suchlike filth, they are executed always within sight of the Reef but never within reach. But seeing the limits of earlier recruitment drives for acquiring soldiers from the civilian population of Bloodhome, the Living-Speaker turns to these criminals and offers them a choice. Any may face execution without shame; or they may join the Damned Legion, a force of expendable troops. Any who serve out a sentence of a reasonable length in the Damned Legion may be executed by impalement on the Reef upon their return- and if they die in the field, it is no worse than if they had died at home. Concerns are raised in some circles about the reliability of such troops, but the Living-Speaker allays such concerns with his plans.
Bio-luminescent marks in a deep, livid purple are given to each member of the Damned Legion, displayed prominently on the hands, neck, and face. Through careful use of graduated symbiosis, and strict access to the agents which the Chorus can use to reverse this treatment, these marks can be used to clearly identify members of the Legion.. While such treatment is deemed inhumane for those whose crimes are not so heinous, the Living-Speaker posits that since the alternative is true death and membership is voluntary, such measures are as appropriate as they are necessary. The matter of organizing them is left to military minds, but Hurn the Wise assures the public that the best of them the Chorus has are already at work on the problem._

*Ruler stats increase:* +2 Diplomacy

*Non-Actions:*
Resist all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in regions with clerical support.Hinder all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in owned regions.Spend 5 treasure to increase Prestige from 3 to 4.
_Even as the Chorus spreads honeyed words, they too spread gifts of the deep. The bounties of treasure they accumulated from service to the Abyssal Stewards are spent to enrich and enlighten, and many great works of art and theology are created, all in service of the good name of the Chorus of the Crimson Choir._Hinder and resist NPC sack of HS2 in Bloodhome. (Roll: 9)Continue Prestige Monument (2/5): The Grim Cathedral.
_With the ground prepared, and with the squabbling of architects largely resolved, construction on the Grim Cathedral can begin. A promising young architect by the name of Frish Gamane, who affects artistic independence but is widely known to be the darling of the Reverentialists, heads the project. Ambitious, bright, and ruthless, rumour has it a few architects gave their lives to the Reef to ensure Frish would get the position. So foundations are laid- an unusual thing, for Choral architecture, but for a project of this scope it was deemed necessary to make alterations to the usual style. The digging of the foundations is, itself, work that will take years- but it is work that Frish believes will be vital to the success of the Cathedral._

*News & Rumours:*
Alinus Ernost VIII is _still_ missing.
*Notable Legislation*


Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 8
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5

*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Faith 5, Intrigue 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 1, 1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 3 (Expected Change: +1)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate (LSD)

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 1 (Expected Change: +1)

*Aristocratic Support*
26

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: -5)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
26.1  Blood Pearls

*Mercantile Support*
None

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

*Clerical Support*
2, 26, 31

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
Scarlet Glory (5): +1 to Impress Actions

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Alinus Ernost VIII (8)



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


26 - Historicity

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, freshly daubed in Lamplighter Blood
Regions: 7, 19
D: 4
M: 8
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

Actions:

1) Invade Region 20 with 3 Units
Commander: Sub-Commander Raydeon the All-Seeing Blind Seer of Light, Prophet of Final Visions.
Tactical Doctrine: Unyielding Force
Wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead (Which now bears the mummified remains of the previous Vessel)
Wielding the Radiant Sword

2) Military: Raise Unit
3) Military: Raise Unit
4) Military: Raise Unit
_Let there be Light. Let there be Light.
All throughout the long war night.
Let there be Light._

5) Faith: Convert to The Crimson Chant  
_The Radiance had delivered a message onto the Everscintillating Goldfin, who after years of careful trembling cogitation has deciphered a deeper meaning into the universe, and the holy message of Light that all Kosong reavers and thugs of the Aurora Dawn feverishly try to decipher in those twinkling moments. After witnessing great devastation, blood, and subsumption Goldfin has discovered that the truest form of proselytizing and conversion is that of the sword. That the unwashed masses are most enlightened when in their final moments they see the Light of Life that is the Radiance. The radiance of the universe. This truth given by The Crimson Chant has shown the true way towards One Universal Light. The third eye awakening of the greater consciousness toward imperceivable light rays._

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Military

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise
Send Photospore Signaling tech to Lambent Syndicate

Name the Fortress in Binar Fajar "The Hold of Dawn" or "Dawn Hold" _The Radiant Temple is reinforced and new spires and walls are built that stretch from the chasms to the twinkling motes of dust far overhead. The various criminal families, fringe cults, and crusading orders share their space and their violent passion within these newly expanded and fortified halls. A great Manor of both old dilapidated decadence and new unstable additions has made for a frequent turnover rate with the warriors and bandits who call this Fortress home. Yet all who would spill blood to see Light are welcome here, to stand before the round table that lay in its heart, and speak as equals in the reflective material the table holds that casts a glimmer of The Radiance's deep water light over all generously and in great bounty._ 

_The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead is an ancient royal relic of yesteryear. Said to have been the very same Palanquin that The Radiance rode upon when she came to the Aurora Dawn and blessed it with a thousand years of peace and prosperity. This gaudy palanquin is bedecked in finery, artistic carvings, and streaming excess that is dazzling to the eye. The tiniest mote of light reflects off of it in defiance of its source's meager origin and it acts as a guiding beacon in battle unlike any other. A great mummified leader is frequently entombed in the palanquin, placed within a sarcophagus from which their spirit can help embolden the zeal of the warriors who witness that even the dead march alongside them to Golden Victory._


Stats next round
D: 4
M: 10
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7 and 19

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7

Units Owned: 3/6 Maximum

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 4, Place: Regions 9 and 8
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 8
Military: 4
Economy: 7
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2_


Rolls

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Sway Merchant support in region 10* 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 1 treasure - 0 distance *success*
_The northern lands kindly charted by the Auros turned out to be surprisingly prosperous for being inhabited by barbarians (i.e. not Lojanese or close allies). In spite of having superiority complexes and already possessing great wealth in the civilized tropics, some merchants ventured north to make contacts and exchange messenger addresses. Particularly Tobar merchants, like the not-so-well-off crafts and toys seller Imzhe'av Rukhal, seized the opportunity; they had been struggling due to not having as many connections and established market niches as Mer merchants, who have the benefit of their race, and consequently their family businesses being in existence for much longer._*[Diplomacy]Create a federation claim on region 6* 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance *success*
_"Mighty Selachian tribes of the vast plains, hear ye! We, the Lojanese, are your fraternal nation. Our appearances may differ, but we have a long shared history of both feuds and friendship, of good times and catastrophes experienced together. As of late, our people have grown yet closer, in trade as in code of law. A lasting partnership would only benefit us all, and perhaps with joined forces we could restore some of the glory of our ancestors. We know you very well, as dear friends - we know you hold martial skill in high esteem. Thus, the Lojanese Republic presents you with the opportunity to practice your arts against bandits and discontents on its territory, in addition to any foreign invaders as may yet appear. More directly put, the Lojanese army - rather, it will become an army only should you accept - is accepting well-trained Selachians such as you! Naturally, we wish to avoid discrimination of any kind. Regardless of your species or your background, if you demonstrate great prowess and acumen, one of you may be elevated even to the most exalted rank of War Minister. In return, we seek nothing more than merely the chieftains' permission to call on them for discussions of important matters and to inspect the goods travelling through your lands, collecting a small administrative fee. We have no ill intentions, our request is made only to thwart the sales of inferior produce and protect all of the North from aggressive incursion by foreign merchants and spies, acting to disrupt local businesses. Truly, you will have no trouble accomodating it. Now, let us share a toast for a thousand years together, brothers and sisters!" The government spared no expense. Such messages were distributed, with gifts, to every chieftain in region 6 and even read out to the common people, in local dialect. Nobles with domains at the border with region 6 were instructed to fraternize with their counterparts across the border, and indeed make that border gradually disappear through agreements to lower taxes and allow free movement. They obeyed gladly, having been promised large slices of the pie when it is finished baking..._*[Economy 5]Raise the city Sheade in Lojan, with a bonus to Swaying*
_While Imzhe'av Rukhal had yet to find anything that will turn a profit, many other merchants like Gloent Noerjang had accrued so much wealth that there was hardly anything worthwhile in Lojan for them to purchase that they did not have already. After some time, they had an idea: commission a city! It would increase the wealth of Lojan and create jobs, but more importantly, it would become the biggest advertisement for their wealth. The location was decided fairly quickly. Sheade was founded just barely in sight of the government's headquarters, taunting the supposed authorities with opulent, colorful pyramidal buildings. Half of the city is under the seafloor, however, including the Academy of Sheade, the first institute of higher education in Lojan, where aristocratic children are taught all the necessary rituals and tricks to performing the difficult role of a diplomat - very useful even if they did not enter the government's services and remained on their domain to administrate it. The seafloor in most of Lojan is made out of sand, so large quantities had to be removed or injected with glue to create stable foundations, but after three years, the center of the city already stood tall and Gloent and partners could celebrate with some Siren extract._*[Economy]Buy out Flare Slug TP 10.1* 2d6 + 7 Economy + 1 treasure - 0 distance *success*
_Imzhe'av Rukhal immediately purchased the strange slugs on her first journey to the north. They were not particularly cute for use as dolls, true, but they could show such brilliant colours, like the rising sun! Everyone back home will love them, Imzhe'av was certain._*[Diplomacy]Attend The Exquisite Gala*
Graciously turn over ownership of region 8 to the Lambent Syndicate
_Unbeknownst to the seas or the peoples living in them, two powers had partitioned between them vast areas of the northern tropics. Perhaps some would take issue with it - however, Shoeng Thnoet believed this agreement would secure a long, harmonious peace. The Syndicate's large army would be put to use in protecting the Shue'aaz Sho colony, while the Republic continued to oversee development of trade, and Lojanese colonists were to retain all of their rights. Importantly, the Syndicate had also recognized region 6 as part of the Lojanese sphere of influence._




Non-Actions:
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Jewelled Inn 2/3
*Spoiler: Jewelled Inn*
Show


Finishing touches are being put on the construction - a flying buttress made of glass to resemble ancient spires here, a terrace with rows of Doric columns supporting nothing but water there, and a alcove with a hidden door to a more private bar for those with particular tastes over there. The structure is ultimately structurally sound, a proof that the Delight works miracles. However, Oehal Ruurk, the feudal lord on whose domain the inn is being built, does not share the dream of the Jewelled Inn's founders, seeing drugs as a danger. He sends an armed force to deal with the troublemakers. But they are repelled, as travellers, merchants and people living in the surrounding rural areas have already taken a liking to the eccentric building and surrounded it with their carts and bodies.




News and Rumors:
For ease of keeping records of a growing population, all citizens are obliged to choose a second name, if they already do not have one. Commoners can be seen queueing up before a government official's tent all over Lojan, choosing simple names based on their nicknames, place of birth or the sea urchin they saw on that morning.The Prime Minister continues to be confirmed in her position as Lojan prospers, which is making some nobles uncomfortable. The republican government's rights to take away their lands or otherwise infringe on their domains are either very limited or able to be exercised only in extreme situations, but if an autocracy developed as it has in some other countries, they could be in danger of losing their rightly-held wealth to a monarch's whim.


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 9
Military: 4
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ E5
_Special Actions Used:_ D5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
ACM

8
Shue'aaz Sho
yes
-
-

6
Selach?
no
-
AM



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 3/6 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: +2-2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 7 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1,2
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show


*ABS*
[Task] Begin work on the Coraline Compendium [1/5] - The Abyssal Stewards, patient though they may be, are not particularly subtle: it is eminently clear that the emissaries they send inquiring about the architectural stylings and favored forms of craftsmership of the various cultures throughout the tropics have other concerns on their mind than mere professional curiosity. Nonetheless, cooperation with their efforts is likely to earn their favor, and the results of this 'Coraline Compendium' may turn out to be interesting.

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*CCA*
(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

(Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure OR 1 Favor for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown.)

*PRS*

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - Allies, confidants, and conspirators are key to the long-term success of any large polity. A healthy and stable government is a remarkably social creature, and to expand by social means is not only laudable, but admirable, whether it be through ties of family cemented by the next generation, or of friendship cemented by time and effort.

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.)

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - It is not only the Gravetenders who are compelled to consider legacy and grandeur - the allure of grand projects intended to inspire awe, love, fear, or other such useful mental states can be felt by all.

(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -

(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 6
Military 6
Economy 4
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - Press Claim in Region 27 - 16

_Forced to endure Adiratna's triumph at Indah's Rise, the Auroran Mistress Intan nevertheless advances her own ends.  Departing Senja Bersinar at the conclusion of the Exquisite Gala, she travels herself with minimal guard to meet with the pre-eminent chieftains of the savage borderlands, plying them with Siren and glistening trinkets from her treasuries, making clear the partnership that will soon exist and the patronage she will continue to lavish on those who secure her position._*Diplomacy* - Host the first Exquisite Gala
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Accept Region 8 from the Lojanese Republic.Declare an Ultimatum on the following treaty: The Lambent Syndicate agrees to protect the Chorus of the Crimson Choir from any military action by another power that is not precipitated by hostile military action on the Chorus of the Crimson Choir's part

*Economy* - Buy Out TP 2 of Fibrous Kelp in Region 24 - 12*Economy* - Buy Out TP 2 of Coralberries in Region 19 - 15*Faith* - Officially Adopt The Crimson Chant

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 4

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


The Shark King
Dip 4, Econ 2, Mil 9, Fai 6, Int 5
Treasure: 2Missed from the last round opener: The Shark Kings Host grows to 8 units!

Military *Sack:* Sack region 74 STC trade post 2 for Firefly Squid. Roll 13
_Edible Algae is great, but its not food for sharks, and the waters of region 73 are beginning to get a bit empty of edible meat. Fortunately, scouts have discovered large numbers of squid nearby. Even more fortunately, someone else has already gone to the trouble of catching these squid, so its a simple matter of violent confiscation._

Economy *Buyout:* Attempt to buyout trade post 1 for Herring in Spawn Point, spending one treasure. Roll 13.
_Shark riders approach spawn point, this time armed not for a hunt, but to make offerings of stories and wealth to deep blue, in hopes of receiving the gods blessing as a more sustainable source of food._ 
Note: This action will only go forward with support from Deep Blue.

Region 66
Diplomacy *Crisis!* Region 66s internal politics has taken a toll for the tumultuous as the people begin to resent Duchess Gloriane de Trenche Bleus close connection to the Scintillating Ceiling!
Until the start of round 7:
Only CSC and RFT may attempt to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node.
CSC gains a +2 bonus to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node as long as it remains open.
If CSC gains control of the Aristocratic support node they may attempt to oppress the Clerical and Mercantile support nodes as though they controlled the region.
If RFT gains control of all three support nodes they may use an Intrigue action to spark a full peoples rebellion against the CSC lapdog Gloriane and her CSC allies.

_Duchess Gloriane thought when she married Angus that she would have little trouble convincing her people to join her in union to the Scintillating Ceiling. She was wrong. In recent years, both the clergy and the merchant classes had turned against the union, instead supporting the interest of the Riftlings in the region. Fortunately, region 66s aristocracy is stubbornly hard to impress and remains neutral for the moment, but should they too begin to sympathize with the Riftlings it could be bloody, the Duchess warns her family-in-law in the Cathedral, and offers her assistance talking to the nobles. Some sort of action must be taken, and fast._ 


*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show



Region 13
Diplomacy *Attend an Event.* 
_The now-teenaged Kucen Nirali Sunlight-through-leaves is totally over this stupid ruler business. Honestly her entire life is like, the worst in the history of everything. But her advisors tell her theres a lot of nations interested in region 13 right now and it would be good to talk to them. Whatever._

Region 6
Military *Sack:* A wayward group of Selachian Mercenaries on Leave from service in the Lojanese Republic attempt to Sack Crimson Chant Holy Site 2 in Bloodhome. Distance Penalty: -1. Roll 15.
_Selachian Mercenaries are not known for their discretion and wise living habits while on leave, and this can sometimes cause problems. A group of mercenaries decided to go take a visit to the now-rather-famous Bloodreef, and after consuming rather too much siren extract and dunes of revelations they observed that the Vicarian chambers had lots of rather expensive goods. What followed was an attempt to have rather too much fun._

Region 20
Faith *Offer:* The previous offer by the Warchief-Commissioner of a Kelpie Hunt expires as the Comissioner died in battle! The first country to conquer region 20 will automatically receive the Clerical support node and one of the Path of Pestruction holy centers will be automatically converted to their state religion. If the conquering nation had to fight more than one army in the region, they will receive both Path of Destruction holy centers for their state religion.
_While the soldiers and conscripts of region 20 surely didnt enjoy fighting the Unity, the priests following the path of destruction were impressed by the ferocity with which the Unity fought not for victory, but for death, and the demise of the pompous Warchief-Commissioner was a plus. Eager to see another such display, they line up to cheer for the invading armies of the lighthouse to further the devastation. Though, they reason, even more destruction would always be better._ 


*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post receives aristocratic and clerical support.

Region 117: Until the start of round 5, any nation in the temperate zone may bid treasure to purchase a powerful weapon that may or may not exist. The minimum bid is 1 treasure, and the highest bid at the start of round 5 will receive the item. Once bid, treasure is considered spent, but losing bids regain their treasure at the start of round 5.

Region 20: The first country to conquer region 20 will automatically receive the Clerical support node and one of the Path of Pestruction holy centers will be automatically converted to their state religion. If the conquering nation had to fight more than one army in the region, they will recieve both Path of Destruction holy centers for their state religion.

Region 66: 
Until the start of round 7:
Only CSC and RFT may attempt to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node.
CSC gains a +2 bonus to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node as long as it remains open.
If CSC gains control of the Aristocratic support node they may attempt to oppress the Clerical and Mercantile support nodes as though they controlled the region.
If RFT gains control of all three support nodes they may use an Intrigue action to spark a full peoples rebellion against the CSC lapdog Gloriane and her CSC allies.

Kalan Company: 
Until the start of round 6, any nation in the temperate zone may use a nonaction to pay 2 treasure to hire the Kalan companys remaining units as well as Roland the Small (mil 6) to assign to that rounds battles as they see fit. If multiple nations desire the Kalan companys services the same round, the tie is decided by either one side offering more treasure or a coin toss. The losers treasure is not expended. Current Kalan company units: 4.

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 4*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Garren Ulnesh
*Faith:* The Flowing Way
*Diplomacy* 2 *Military* 1 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn (New) Ruler Increases:_ +1 Economy, +1 Faith
Form New School - The Cyphiri Way (+1 to Impress Actions) [Faith] - Unrolled
*Spoiler*
Show


The Flowing Way primarily refers to fate, and the way it flows and weaves through us all and across time. From the creation of the world by the gods, to the present day, to the future, the Way has flowed, but it is not an unknowable force - far from it, as hints of it are everywhere in the stories and legends of the many species of the seas. As all is connected by the Way, a strong understanding of the past leads to an understanding of the future, and as stories are our main way of knowing the past, they are of great importance to followers of the Way - even the inherent biases of the storyteller and the way they distort with time are of interest, as the people that caused them are a part of the Way. Naturally this uncertainty, combined with the fact that mortals are not slaves to the Way but merely pulled and guided by it, means that the path to true understanding is a rough one that requires plenty of study and thought, but even on the small scale a layman can benefit from careful examination of the past and the stories around it - it might not help them divine the future, but it can help them understand the way the Flowing Way has shaped the present.

The followers of the Cyphiri Way lack the strong call to action that those of the Middish Way feel, in part due to the gods and their Will being of much less importance (they were still the creators of the world, and understanding the stories related to them are said to bring great understanding, but they are themselves a part of the Way rather than a force driving it), and are more inclined to seeing how their understanding of the Flowing Way can serve their interests, rather than seeing how they can serve it. One way this manifests is the way that followers of the Cyphiri Way often accompany other representatives of their people, lending aid through their broad knowledge of stories and the understanding of cultures and people that it brings - their knowledge of local tales and ways encourages merchants to accept imports from the Cyphiri so that their merchants can seize the opportunity, their understanding of the quirks of the traditions held by foreign believers of the Way helps win them around, and their knowledge of the stories of the warriors of their people can help sell their prowess when a show of force is required. 

Convert HS1 in 123 [Faith] - 8, Failure
_The Carral have now been in the lands they discovered for some time, having pulled their people out from Cyph-Arel and their previous westward venture to centralise in the region and having successfully gained dominance over the local economy (in no small part due to the Kelad-controlled spice trade). While there hasn't been a focused push to enlighten the locals in the truths of the Flowing Way, the Carral followers establishing themselves in the region and spreading their stories and wisdom, combined with the amount of faithful but not dedicated Cyphiri in the region, serves to convince some of those in the region that there's something worth paying attention to here, and the Cyphiri faithful are very enthusiastic when it comes to those interested in the Way. In the end though, few of the Carral followers are charasmatic enough to convince them to actually stick with the Flowing Way._Research Civilian Technology - Anoxic Adaptation [Economy 10] - Unrolled
*Spoiler*
Show


*Anoxic Adaptaton*
Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Effect: The user can now cross Brackish borders.
_Developed from a combination of her existing agricultural work and Costa Sereia's grafting techniques, Pellir Hallus' answer to the challenges of the brackish waters nearby to Cyph-Arel comes in two main parts. The first is a suite of comprehensive modifications, primarily designed for Cyphiri but with suggested modifications for other species that should allow for easy adaptation, which allow an individual to handle the typically low salinity, filter oxygen more efficiently from the lacking waters, and filter out the typical particulates found there, allowing for survival in those regions. The second part is a new range of crops, based off Pelir's original simplified crops, which have similar modifications to survive and a few tailor-made to make survival in those regions a likelier prospect and provide in ways the environments found there are often lacking._

Buyout TP2 of 134 (Cobalt Dye) [Economy] - 19, Sucess
_Conscious of their obligations to the Ironkelp Order, the Tellan family continue their search for the resources the Middish are in need of. The answer comes from another family - the Hallus, who had sent some of their number to Palacia to attend Costa Sereia's Carnival. A messenger sent to the Tellan leadership talked about how the sereia mined an ore that was turned into a powder that could be used to write with, which struck the Hallus there as something the Middish sages would find very useful. They were willing to make the relevant introductions and arrangements to supply the Tellan (and as such the Order) with an adequate supply, but only in exchange for Tellan support in the Hallus effort to gain control of the Council. The decision to go along with the plan didn't take the Tellan family's leaders long._Attend Event [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
_The invitation to attend the Carnival gets little attention from many Cyphiri families - while yes, it sounds interesting, it is also rather far and most families have found their interests elsewhere from the far west. As such, the main attendees end up being from two families, Ulnesh and Hallus, and while both deny it the intent is rather clear - to gauge international feelings on the two families for leverage in their internal struggle._
*Spoiler: Sub-actions*
Show


[* ]Trade Anoxic Adaptation to SKR, LUX and COSRecieve 1 Treasure from SKR



*Nonactions*
Change Ruler - Baran Hallus (Non-dynastic succession, stats before end of turn increase: Dip 4, Mil 4, Eco 4->5, Faith 4->5, Int 2) 
*Spoiler: Seizing the Council*
Show

While the Hallus family's quiet ascent and alliance building had been going on for some time, and was something of an open secret at this point (intrigue and subterfuge wasn't their strong point), it is brought into stark focus during a vote in the Union Council. The topic itself was a relatively minor thing, adjudicating a legal dispute between two smaller families, but nonetheless grabs a significant amount of attention when the Hallus and Ulnesh families vote differently and more Council families go the way of the Hallus than that of the Ulnesh - a sure sign of the family's lessening grip on their peers.

This comes to a head when Baran Hallus, the head of the Hallus family, calls for a vote to determine which family leads the Union Council. This is unprecedented, primarily because there never was an official leader of the Council - the Ulnesh hold on it was always an unofficial but openly recognised thing - but between the Hallus-backing families supporting Baran, some Ulnesh loyalists not believing the scale of Hallus support and many undecided just wanting the matter dealt with, the vote goes through. The Hallus family wins, and while some Ulnesh protest Garren decides to honour it so that the Ulnesh can hold on to what it still has without antagonising their peers, and so the Hallus family begins to set themselves up as the top family of the Cyphiri Union. Baran is pleased that the vote went through - he has plans for the future of the Union, and this first case of the families agreeing to his changes makes him optimistic about the future.
Present Cyphiri architecture for inclusion in the Neritic Manuals
*Spoiler: Cyphiri Architecture*
Show

Like many aspects of Cyphiri settlements, their architecture is focused around the patches of fertile ground the Cyphiri build around, with several of the plant species grown there being used as building materials rather than as food or medicine - some are engineered to provide strong, sturdy structural elements, akin to terrestrial trees or bamboo depending on the variety, while others produce fibers that can be woven into reliable twine or rope to connect it all together, or into the larger mats and sheets that tend to serve as walls in Cyphiri buildings (bar when circumstances require a solid barrier - for instance, food stores tend to lack sheet walls due to the need to keep pests out). 

Cyphiri architecture tends towards being quite open, with large rooms supported by pillars and divided by sheets serving the purpose of several rooms, and most buildings tend to be entirely owned by one family - when one family acquires some part of another family's operations there is often a transitional period where one part of the building is technically owned by the former family (usually marked by special sheets to ensure there is no confusion) but there is an expectation that this is a temporary arrangement. The buildings directly around the agricultural spaces tend to be the largest and most prestigious, for both practical (being closest to the source of materials) and cultural (agriculture being so important to the Cyphiri makes being close to the crops and having a view desirable traits for a home) reasons, tending towards being large generalised buildings that handle many of the local affairs of the most important families in the settlement, while smaller and more specialised buildings are found further out.

Given the Cyphiri tendency towards travel, the need for trade routes between settlements, the ventures of the more decentralised families and their opportunity scouts, and the common desire of Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way to walk the Bones of Arthan, it's not uncommon for Cyphiri families to have stockpiles of tents and other temporary structures - they can be found scattered across the trade route between Cyph-Arel and Orope, for instance, and small camps can be found in any region the Cyphiri have an interest in. They're typically quite simple affairs, a collection of woven sheets and poles made from one of the lighter structural crops, although still on the bigger side - it's rare that Cyphiri travel alone, so tents are usually designed so that their parts can be split across the group and put together to form one larger multi-person tent.
A Monumental Undertaking: The Great Hall of the Union [2/3]
*Spoiler: The Hall Expands*
Show

By the time the families of the Union have finished debating the matter of location, the Council Fund has already finished their plans for the Hall's construction, and are quick to put them into action. In the end, the site chosen was a newly-found patch of fertile ground in the south of Cyph-Arel, one with little enough built up that it's easy for the Fund to purchase it all and adapt what's there into their plans. While the building itself has already been planned out and designed and only needs a few adjustments to fit the reality of the site, the fact that it's a new settlement rather than fitting into an old one causes the scope of the Fund's operation to expand somewhat to fit in housing for family representatives, the agriculture required to sustain the settlement, and the other necessities of life. While they're first proposed as seperate buildings - the representative housing taking up the rest of the prime soil-side space, and the others fit in around and behind them as needed - one idea soon becomes quite popular among the designers hired by the Council Fund. If you're already building a grand structure, why then go on to make a load of normal buildings when you can just make the main structure even grander? To this end, they spend quite a while abandoning old plans and coming up with new ones, greatly expanding the planned size of the Hall so that it completely encircles the fertile ground (taking the role of a courtyard of sorts, open to the sun above), with rooms serving official purposes, representative housing, and other minor purposes all contained within it. It's a big plan, and the Fund finds itself needing to dip more into its own reserves to supplement the donations by the families to pay for all the extra expenses, but it's one that most Cyphiri find themselves supporting and wanting to see once they hear of it, although some critics do suggest that the Fund's designers are getting a bit carried away with it all and should just get on with it.


*News and Rumours*
For all the change going on in Cyph-Arel, the Cyphiri found outside of the region insist that business is as usual. It does seem that they're telling the truth, though - a side effect of most families operating out in the wider world being decentralised and not particularly invested in Cyph-Arel itself is that they keep on going despite the uncertainty, and in any case the changeover of power seems to be going quite smoothly, neither the new or old family in charge wanting to cause problems and alienate their peers.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).
Ulnesh
_Other:_ All Supports in 122
Dominant power among the families, split between being the top agricultural family and a strong political structure, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields.
 - Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and as such ruler of the Union, driving the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way.
 - Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries.
 - Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack 
 - Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position
 - Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work.
 - Chelat Ulnesh, mainly deals with other major families and the Union Council, good at it but is dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them
 - Helad Ulnesh, coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used.

Council Fund
_TPs:_ 122.1
Acts as a family but not bloodline based, made up of people and assets contributed by every Union Council member. Creates and maintains a source of income that is used for the good of the Union rather than individual families (although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering is used to push their focus towards their interests), and also pays for mercenaries and trains leaders in case of war. Their members lack surnames, instead working their Fund status into their introductions. Has a lot of investment in the photospore networks across Cyph-Arel. Also the biggest current buyer of the gold prospected by various families.
 - Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, with her current focus being the Kalan Company. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Hallus
_TPs:_ 122.2
The second-largest agricultural family due to being the inventors of trophic deconvolution and leveraging that advantage as the Union adopted those methods. Eager to continue making advancements, has eyes on the Ulnesh family's position.
 - Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
 - Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.

Tellan
_TPs:_ 109.1, 114.2
_Other:_ CYP-OKI Trade Route
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish.

Carral
_TPs:_ 123.1 
_Other:_ Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family down on its luck, turning to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of 112 to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more powerful in 112 have stalled for now with little gain, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now making moves towards gaining full control of the economy there, with support from the Ulnesh and Kelad families.

Kelad
_TPs:_ 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Pylet
_TPs:_ 
_Other:_ 
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of [129], but is beholden to the Hallus in turn.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Economy 10, Faith 5 (Next Round: Economy 5, Faith 5)
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5 (Next Round: None)

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: 1 Favour)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 1 (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 Land, 0 Naval (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 2 (Expected Change: +3)

*Trade Posts*
_Efective Total Owned_ 10
109.1 - Swarm Ash
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed

*Mercantile Support*
122, 123

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 8

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
None

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None

*Claims*
122 - Historicity

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 5 || Military - 3 || Economy - 6 || Faith - 6 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:*

*1: [Diplomacy]* Extend Cultural Exchange to the shoalmind Deep Blue.
_The rumors of a shoal of herring which act in concert, called by some a god, and by others a nation, captures the interest of many Gravetenders, especially Laksha herself. A mind composed of parts that live their own lives, die, and feed the whole.. There is meaning, there. Gravetenders of all designs make their way to the shoalmind's waters, and after a traditional debate over who is to speak first, make their request. They wish to understand and commune with Deep Blue, and to speak with it on the matters of death and growth._
*2: [Faith]* Attempt conversion of Holy Site 1 in Spawn Point.
_The Gravetenders which make the journey to see the shoalmind Deep Blue do so the same way Gravetenders do everything: constantly discussing their personal spiritual feelings, their individual interpretations of the Blossoming Sequence. It seems this discussion has little effect on Deep Blue, but perhaps in the future, more directed discussion will make way._
*3: [Faith]* Attempt conversion of Holy Site 1 in Kar-Nath, the Rime Gorge
_The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power. The respect this sacrifice claims among the Nathi resonates with the Gravetenders, and as more of them come to discuss and learn, they have an equivalent effect upon the Nathi of faith... More than equivalent, in fact._
*4: [Military]* Generate Unit because of Abyssal Stewards.
_Violence is not a concept inherent to the Gravetenders, but their friends the Abyssal Stewards have made a request... and as they Stewards are the most likely source of all important silver, Laksha is inclined to listen. A subset of the Gravetenders, all of sturdy mind, are sent to study the arts of war._
*5: [Military]* Generate Unit because of Abyssal Stewards.
_Beyond the need to please the Abyssal Stewards, some subsection of the Gravetenders, upon studying the martial ways of the organic nations, discover an aptitude for such thinking. Even they, however, fervently hope such things are never required._
*[Rolls]*

Non-Actions:
Continue to host the Reef in Bloom.
_This year, the Reef in Bloom has a spire set aside in Dead City Urodela, a chamber for a meeting of the myriad nations of the Polar waters. Something must be done about the Shark King's constant aggression, and Laksha is intent on being part of the discussion._ 
Trade specialized ship "Silvered Eye" to Kar-Nath.
_The past several years have seen a collaboration between Kar-Nath and the Gravetenders. Seeing that their southern neighbors chafe due to feelings of being 'boxed in,' so to speak, Laksha offers the services of her scientists and faithful, to craft a ship, a gift. A thing of crystal and stone, fit for all the amenities of organic life. Special care has been paid to the specific needs of the Nathi people. When the ship, the Silvered Eye, is complete, it is sent from deep within Dead City Chantrieri laden with a gift of food, along with the promise of more in the future. All Laksha of the Gravetenders asks is a lasting friendship, that peace might be set between them._
Offer Treaty to Kar-Nath: Peace between us, and negotiation before conflict. [Both nations will attempt IC negotiation before any martial conflict between them. Pulling out of this treaty requires notification the round before.]
_The Gravetenders, though less concerned with the concept of 'territory' than the organic races, understand that is important. Not only because it matters to their organic neighbors, but because it establishes their own claim to personhood in the eyes of many. Knowing this, they make an offer to their southern neighbors.  
Having already established trade and some level of trust, the agreement is simple: Neither nation will initiate violence without attempting to resolve conflict peacefully. A meeting set after the one about the Shark King will discuss such._ 
Accept Trade Route from Kar-Nath.
_Kar-Nath, despite being so different, has long proven itself a trustworthy friend to the Gravetenders. It is with this in mind that Laksha is glad to open a trade route between them. Food and wealth and ideas shall flow, and their isolationist neighbors will experience the endless debates of the meaning of value and price, in addition to those over spiritual matters._

Accept Cultural Exchange from the Shifting Ennead.
_Laksha accepts the offer of cultural exchange, seeing it in the interests of her people. Sersi encourages this action, arranging for the hub of this understanding to be set within Bastion itself. This of course, happens early in the first year, before the event that would set Laksha's concerned gaze upon the crimes of the Ennead's Princes. The possibility of conflict keeps Sersi sharp, however, and she insists that the flow of understanding not be interrupted._
Assist Kar-Nath's buyout of Trading Post 2 in the Dead Cities.
_Laksha is more than willing to help arrange trade between the Dead Cities and Kar-Nath. The food they produce and preserve is an act of comfort and convenience, and they have little need of it as a source of nourishment. The Silvered Eye carries with it the first exchange, extra included as a gift. The Gravetender which delivers it speaks long of the abundance brought about by collaboration._
Purchase Reaver protection from the DNA for one Favor.
_While the Gravetenders make their first steps into the art of war, they have not become masters of it in any sense, and so ask the protection of the Divine Nacres against the coming reaver threat. Sersi makes plans to observe these protections, uncomfortable as she is relying on the surface dwellers for safety._
Request a Prospecting action from the Abyssal Stewards on Bastion, ever in search of Silver.
_._
Contribute to Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare.
_Fall Blossoms__Fall Blossoms are one of the many creatures which changed in response to the event that turned the Dead Cities into a mass grave. Common in Gravetender waters, they are a species of jellyfish which have adapted to the corpse rich environment of the Dead Cities.
Fall Blossom larvae are especially small, and known for fleeing from any detected movement. Rather than solid ground, the larvae root in dead bodies, drawn by the scent of decay.  Once rooted, a larva grows into a larger than average polyp known generally as a Makers Flower. Notable for their silver tendrils, they are quite beautiful and some Gravetenders will carefully keep them in their homes.
Makers Flowers secrete a preservative chemical from their roots, slowing the rate of decay significantly. A colony will produce less of this preservation agent depending on how many are present, maintaining an optimal rate of decay for luring their preferred prey, scavengers. When scavengers of an appropriate size approach a corpse inhabited by Makers Flowers, they lash out, grabbing with thin tendrils and pulling their prey into their bodies. Once appropriately fed, a Makers Flower will bloom, transitioning into the reproductive stage of its life cycle, the Fall Blossom.
The Fall Blossom is the dominant stage, like most jellyfish. Relatively small in number but significantly larger than most jellyfish, they tend to remain near their spawning point, awaiting larger scavengers approaching the corpse their larvae are rooted within. They form a final line of defense for the Makers Flower stage, warding off larger scavengers with their paralytic sting. Predators which fail to avoid their tentacles serve as their own prey. Fall Blossoms are a brilliant red, streaked through with silver, though of course their color is only truly appreciable when in direct light._


[Write fluff for Holy Site 2 in Bastion.]
_The discovery of a old Maker battlefield sweeps through the Gravetenders, and especially those deeply faithful to the Blossoming Sequence. What can be learned of this internal conflict of their Makers, and what might be made useful for those to come? The site is made holy by their inquiry, and serves a secondary purpose as the first place any faithful Gravetender who studies the art of war visits._ 

*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show


Military - 3 > 4

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 4


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5, Economy 5


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +2)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
78.1  Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78, 76

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_  No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect._
Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.


*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.

*Clerical Support*
78, 76

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 10-12 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 4

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Military 10]* Create a Technology: Supermarine Artillery
Effect: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0
Requires: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore Signalling

The Giantsbane experiments of the past few years culminate in the realization that the seedpod thallus allows for a totally new style of battle, one briefly glimpsed during the [Region 113] campaign. Rather than having a Knight simply mount a seedpod and ride it into the fray, the seedpods can be nudged to deliberately angle them above the surface of the water, allowing them to travel much farther and faster through the near-vacuum medium of "air." Slight modifications to the shape of the seedpod enable it to maintain most of its energy upon reentry, resulting in a devastating impact easily able to stun or outright kill a warrior too close to the missile - to say nothing of the effects of the explosive seedpods still being pursued by the more persistent Alehlangue sages. Though this battle tactic requires a significant logistical train to tow a number of Giantsbane plants alongside the army, maneuver them into firing position, and communicate between the front lines and the artillery-sages, it shows great potential both in breaking enemy formations through sheer force and in forcing the enemy into a restricted area to enable greater mobility for conventional Knights.

2. *[Faith]* Convert the Glossian Sea [Region 135] HS 1 to the Flowing Way (supported): 16
More sages travel south, establishing themselves at Holy Ovum to catalogue and investigate the many different interpretations of the enormous crystal.

3. *[Faith]* Convert Meadows of Elyan'dan [Region 136] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 14
A handful of missionaries along the major routes between the northern and southern faithful turn aside (in their words, anyway; they definitely _didn't_ get lost) to minister to the Mer of Elyan'dan.

4. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 111] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 12
Though the faith's popularity among the Lux-Glossians has not waned, their northern colony still lacks any center dedicated to the teaching of the old faith.

5. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 113] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 10
The vegetable worshippers must die

Nonactions:
Attend the Sereia Carnival
.
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: *10*
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: 6
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Faith +2


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 4 / 6

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls
Reputation:PRS rank 2

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate region, Capital: 135 
Round 4
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Lirix of the Magenta Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 4:*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 4
Economy - 7
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Faith

*Ruler stats for round 5:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 3
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

New ruler: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25473328&posted=1#post25473328
Rolls: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?643055-Empire-7-Into-the-Depths-Dice-Rolling-Thread&p=25473334#post25473334

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate south of region 99. [12, SUCCESS]

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate southwest of region 102. [9, FAILURE]
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

There was a buzz of gossip that traveled around Leriander when a Shade was delegated to be the first to chart the deep ocean. Still, the Lux-Glossian peoples prided themselves on being unafraid to settle and explore places where others will not tread. The exploration proceeded despite rumors from the Stewards of terrible dangers lurking in the depths. Perhaps they should have listened. The expedition did not return.

*3. Faith:* Contribute to the Songline of the Broken Seas.

*4. Faith:* Adopt the Middish School of the Flowing Way.
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

The conversion of Holy Ovum, the Glossian Sea's largest and most flashy holy site, was the death knell for the old religion, which had never truly been collected into a cohesive set of beliefs to begin with. When Ramira took control of the Grand Conclave, his first action was to declare Lux-Glossia to be a follower of the Way.

*5. Diplomacy:* Attend the Carnival at Cadid Santuario. 
Sub-action: Accept Anoxic Adaptation from CYP.
*Spoiler: Link*
Show

For my own records: forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?645857-Empire!-7-Event-Carnival-at-Cadid-Santuario&p=25461504#post25461504

*Non-Actions:*

1. Support OKI's conversion of 135 HS1 to The Flowing Way.

2. Change ruler to Ramira of the Viridian Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. 
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

Lirix was clearly losing her grip, and so the Magenta Shade chose a new, younger Matriarch to represent them. The next eldest Matriarch remaining in the Grand Conclave was Ramira of the Viridian Shade. He was more faith focused, being the Matriarch of a Shade in Holy Ovum, and less of a cutthroat merchant than typical for a Grand Matriarch.

3. Enter a contribution to the Songline of the Broken Seas.
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

A decade ago, the first missionaries of the Flowing Way arrived in Lux-Glossia. They were captivated by the constantly shifting song of the driftwood chimes and established a small presence there to record the resulting melodies. The driftwood chimes are a small region of the Glossian Sea where the normal surface morass of planks, branches, logs, kelp, and trash is replaced by a gently bobbing sea of giant hollow logs. When the logs collide with each other, they resonate with a single note for minutes on end. The result is a gradually shifting series of chords that feels as though it is perpetually building to new heights. 

You can listen to a 4 minute snippet of what that might sound like here: npr.org/2002/11/26/858257/closer-to-eternity-stretching-beethovens-9th

The missionaries from the Ironkelp Knights are long gone, now, but the association of the Flowing Way and the driftwood chimes has been continued by the locals. At first, the goal was simply to record particularly striking melodies and attempt to puzzle meaning from them. Being a faith focused on storytelling, the idea of telling stories with important climaxes matched to the background music caught on quite quickly. The first stories told were those most ancient and most important to the Lux-Glossians: the exodus from the homeland and the founding of Leriander. In the years that followed, as the nearby Shades adopted the Flowing Way and made it their own, a unique Lux-Glossian spin on storytelling began to emerge. 

Today, every story that is told to the accompaniment of the slow wooden chimes is unique. Brave souls who choose to stand in front of their peers and sing or chant alongside the musical notes use nothing but their quick wits and ingenuity to create a new story thread in the tapestry of the world. While it is understandably impossible to record every tale that is told at the chimes for the Songline, the following passage is exemplary of what the Chora's conductors might hear should they visit.

*The three brothers who met Death.*

Three brothers lived in a remote colony without sunlight.
Death visited, for the Shade had nothing to eat.
And soon only the brothers were left to wait Death's invite.
For there was still no food, not a morsel or treat.

The youngest left for the city of Leriander.
I will bring crystals so that we can grow food, he declared.
But alas, he brought nothing to barter or bander.
Without a shade to protect him, Death found him ill-prepared.

The middle brother stayed, although his prospects were bleak.
I will travel to the surface, and scavenge for algae among the smother.
But the surface is dangerous and the middle brother was weak.
To Death, the Reavers brought yet another brother.

The eldest brother left to wander.
I will find the eldest among us, he said, and ask for advice.
Long was his journey, hither and yonder.
The eldest Matriarch, he found, he was meeting twice.

I did not expect you to come to me, said Death.
Please, said the eldest brother, I am the last of my brothers.
Let me join your Shade, he pleaded in a breath.
And you will not have to search for me like you did the others.

You may join me, said Death to her new sister. 
But know that I have claimed you too.
For died already has the mister.
As a sister of my Shade born anew.


4. Enter a contribution to the Neritic Manuals. 
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

The Lux-Glossians are excellent stone-cutters, an art which applies to both their architecture and fine crafts. As invertebrate forms whose bodies are essentially one huge flexible muscle, many Lysimia are employed in stonecutting and transport in the capital. Stone is incredibly abundant in Leriander, a mining city set inside a massive ravine. Dwellings are often either carved directly into the walls or extended outwards from the walls using slabs and supports carved from the nearby cliffs. Bridges connecting the two sides of the ravine are also constructed with stone, often using blocky arches for greater structural support. One could not, however, call any of the stone architecture delicate or graceful. Thick slabs, columns, and blocks are preferred, and almost none of the architecture is carved. Instead, every possible surface is painted in a riot of colors and geometric designs and inset with chips and shards of glowing luminescent crystal. Thin slabs of crystal are often used as windows of dwellings or to provide light over garden terraces.

For more delicate endeavors, stonecarvers work on the luminous crystal that is mined from the deepest reaches of the Leriander ravine. Each Shade has a single crystal selected from the chromatic depths that must be cut and polished to perfection, usually to be displayed prominently in some sort of wearable item for the Matriarch of the Shade. Smaller, more pale crystals are polished and drilled to make beads used for clothing and jewelry. Large panels in complex geometric shapes are created for use in decorative mosaics and ceilings. Recently, the youth of the city have even begun to carve numbered polyhedrons for use in games of chance.


*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

Respond to Gengy
Make a monument
Make a flag!

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

*Unrest Actions: Round 4*

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

 *The mercantile supports in regions 14, 17, and 25 are in danger of becoming Unruly if they are not supplied with their Desired Import by next round.*

*If the local majority does not align with the regions state faith by next round, the clerical support in region 7 will become Open.*


*Spoiler: Polar*
Show

 *The mercantile supports in regions 60, 69, 77, and 78 are in danger of becoming Unruly if they are not supplied with their Desired Import by next round.*


*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

 *The mercantile supports in regions 114 and 138 are in danger of becoming Unruly if they are not supplied with their Desired Import by next round.* 

*If the local majority does not align with the regions state faith by next round, the clerical support in region 135 will become Open.*

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 4
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

_A sizable bid to the weapons merchants of region 117 for their mysterious product, once seen as imminent, is suddenly withdrawn without official explanation. Rumors spread that the Costa stumbled upon information implicating the auction as fraudulent - the professed 'weapon' is no weapon at all - and refused to entrust their funds to an empty promise._


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Host Event: Carnival in Cadid Santuario
*Spoiler: Sub-actons*
Show

Receive Anoxic Adaptation tech from the Cyphiri Union.

2) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Merchant Faction - Region 130 (Roll: 9 - Failure)
3) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 128 (Roll: 11 - Failure)
4) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 133 (Roll: 18 - Success)
_Merchants from many of the surrounding regions are invited to Carnival to see the opulence of the Costa on display, and offered opportunities to deepen their ties in multiple ways. Some are interested ...  while others are unimpressed or critical of what they see as a wasteful spectacle._

5) *[Military]* Raise Unit
_At the urging of the Abyssal Stewards, and with the recent warnings of the Nacres circulating as well, Madrina Alverna issues a statement that a regular militia force be trained and kept in readiness. After much discussion among the heads of the costa - some quite heated - a division of efforts will be pooled together, with one major family overseeing each part of the whole. Members of the militia will be drawn from the physically able of each family. Illdo, a young but tactically-minded scion of the Loura, will manage the training and leadership of the regiments. The Alverna will craft and supply the weapons; the Mascerena will handle the armor. Provision and pay will be coordinated by the Peixoto, with the funds for pay allocated from a rate tax on all families._

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 2 treasure to hire the Kalan Company mercenaries on behalf of the Abyssal Stewards to repay the 1 owed favor.
Spend 1 treasure to sway merchants of 130, adding Cadid Santuario bonus.
Support the Cyphiri Union's buyout TP2 of 134 (Cobalt Dye).

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 5; Military 3; Economy 9; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Economy +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* 
*Treasure:* 4
*Reputation:* ABS (1); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (1 owed)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 10 (2 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (3 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*Turn 4

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 5, Military - 8, Economy - 5, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Military]* Attack Region 75 (General Kreel is in command, March of the Conqueror tacdoc is used, 5 units are being sent, direct route from 77 to 75, no distance loss rolls)
- Sub-action: If the invasion succeeds, using free *Sway Aristocracy* action on 75 (Roll to be done by GMs)

*Spoiler: Kar-Nath military doctrine*
Show

Beings of durable shell and often militaristic body modifications, the Nathi doctrine of war focuses on relentless advance. Heavily armored wedges of soldiers advance in concert, prodding enemy lines for weak points and remaining stuck in once finding such. As the Nathi footsoldiers often carry heavy, stony shields and tridents as their primary armaments, they can prove to be rather difficult to wear down or force to flee, allowing the army of Kar-Nath to constantly pressure the enemy from all sides until something gives.

There are of course those among the armies of the Hegemony that prefer less cautious approach, and as such fulfill different roles. The first among these irregulars are those following the Path of Blades, Nathi of greater bloodlust and slimmer bodies that often take augmentations to grow blades out of their carapace or wear harnesses full of similar implements. Quick and brutal, they seek to often take enemy formations by surprise or dislodge foes stuck in with the line of Hegemony soldiery, making lightning-quick passes at enemy and using their blade-filled carapace as impressively lethal weapon across its whole length. Although they often swim in small schools of five to fifteen Nathi, the devastation their reckless swim-by attacks and charges can inflict is regardless considerable.

The second well-known group of irregulars takes the opposite approach, carrying with them large quivers full of specifically worked quills from the infamous Herphoon Icebacks. The disciples of Path of Deep-Hunter remain in backline protected by other Nathi or swim above the battlefield with guarding screens of Path of Blades disciples, positions from which they can utilize their weapons to the fullest extent. While a crude weapon in eyes of some, the Icequill Harpoons are regardless devastating, often skewering even heavily-armored opposition and freezing their blood from inside-out from rather long distance away. Only the relative rarity of Nathi brave enough to follow this path (and the losses they sustain during their hunts) have kept this group from being much more widely utilized.

In widescale battles, the Hegemony seeks to often form a solid defensive core near or inside enemy lines with its soldiers, and link such cores of defense up gradually with shield-walls to encircle and envelop their opposition. As this is not always viable, the troops are also drilled to scatter into small squads that can engage the enemy at their discretion and offer quick support to any part of the lines in danger of breaking.

2. *[Diplomacy]* Attend event: Fruits of the Reef in Bloom

3. *[Economy]* Economy 5 Special - Establish Trade Route with the Gravetenders

4. *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post (Region 78, TP2)(Success)

5. *[Diplomacy]* Raise reputation with Abyssal Stewards (from 0 to 1)(Success)

*Non-actions:*

A. Continue construction of a monument: Rimestone Statuary (5-part project)(2/5)

*Spoiler: The foundations are only formed with hard work*
Show

_The stone of the plateau selected to host the Hegemony's prideful project has been carefully smoothed out. There have been setbacks, as solid rock often does not wish to cooperate with the efforts of the laborers, with cliff threatening to break unpredictably more than once as the area has been worked upon by spike and claw. Regardless, the builders have persisted.

And as such, the very base of the statuary to come has finally been finished, but it is merely beginning of much more monumental task. Rimestone monoliths rising towards the icebergs above, a grand show of Nathi tradition: such a feat would be tarnished by attempts at shortcuts or half-measures. The work will be all many of the builders will know for good long while, but there is no complaint. No, to the reclusive people, such a grand and ardous task harkens their spirits back to the very beginnings of the Hegemony where it was merely this small people against the hostile environment. Through hardship, through adversity, they have always persisted. And through their persistence, everyone in the Hegemony has earned their place to call this hostile land home.

Teams of Nathi work steadily in shifts, carving into the stone at predetermined intervals to form the foundations of the monuments to come. Long poles are set up a the edges of the plateau, glowing flora wound around them to give more light in the darkened area. A winding path to it from the holy site above is constructed, for even if most visitors might be able to make their way to the plateau easily via swimming alone, their neighbors may appreciate the gesture.

The most important part of the communal effort, however, begins when the long rows of foods brought along for the workers are revealed, some of the rarer delicacies available even from the stocks of the Frozen King himself. Community is easily experienced through food for the Nathi, and the workers toiling away at such a long task certainly deserve their moments of unity to be doubly special.

In a distant gorge, larger blocks of Rimestone are carved away from cliffsides, gradually prepared for the journey back to the construction site. With gods willing, the true task may soon begin._

B. Accept the trade of specialized ship "Silvered Eye" from the Gravetenders
_- Somewhat shocked still by the generosity of their neighbors, the Hegemony hosts a parade in honor of the Gravetenders with personal attendance of Frozen King himself._ 

C. Accept the proposed Treaty with the Gravetenders: Peace between us, and negotiation before conflict. [Both nations will attempt IC negotiation before any martial conflict between them. Pulling out of this treaty requires notification the round before.]
_- Having developed some measure of ties with their closest neighbors, Kar-Nath Hegemony joins the agreed-upon treaty proposed by the Gravetenders. While the crown of the Hegemony is not halting talks of expansion and military might, it has apparently been decided in the depths of Gracier Crag that at least one fellow polity deserves some genuine respect._

D. Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas
_- Delighted to have been asked for their addition into the Songline, the Nathi offer their contribution in shape of one of their oldest myths._

*Spoiler: The Tale of Jaarn*
Show

_The tale of Jaarn, the mightiest of the northern gods, is one of both unfathomable power and value of hard-won understanding and cooperation... and as such is one that has persisted steadily in the society of this solitary people thorough the foundation and development of the Hegemony. While preached in true mystical sense by priests of the god during days of holy celebration, it is also a study in some of the characteristics valued in the society as a whole.

Long ago, the god of air and ice, Jaarn, ruled the ancient beings of the depths with unwavering and terrible strength. The leviathans and ancient peoples of the cold seas were mighty, but the alien and mighty power of the god kept his rule always secure, smiting all whom would challenge his place as the sovereign of all the cold seas. His name was murmured across the depths and air, his power mighty, and the voice of this deity only boomed with boasts of might and sneer of derision towards those who would not know their place or would seek to upset his realm, be they from within it or not. After all, what could truly threaten the rule of monarch of frost?

Then, something happened. The ancient peoples grew distant, their empires breaking. Leviathans sunk into the depths or were slain, and the mighty works of those who had claimed the seas as their own were lost. As Jaarn turned his gaze away from his cold skies and back towards his subjects once more, he only found desolation. Enraged, he smote those he saw as responsible, for he considered all under these seas his possessions... but the destruction solved nothing, only spreading further death and chaos until only scant few remnants of once powerful peoples remained, and leviathans had fled to the depths or sunk into them in death.

His power withering and waning without the faith and support of his subjects, things that he had often not paid much heed to, the god was left to bitterly cling onto the icy fortresses above massive rift in one of the scant remaining parts of the icy ocean he could still affect... and it was there that the explorers who would come to be the Nathi found him. Still a great and terrible power, he thought to smote the emerging people as well, having long since given in to the rage that had set in due to all of the things lost to him. But the smaller divinity and people itself refused him, with war seeming inevitable.

A war the god could feel might end in his destruction. For while the ocean could be settled by emerging peoples after the ruin had been wrought upon it, his power would soon be too scant for his essence to survive.

The realization humbling the once arrogant deity, he retreated to the depths of the glaciers to wallow in his defeat... and he would have, were it not for a sole Nathi who had grown curious of the circumstances of such a terrible foe. Rejected entry to the icy home of the god, the pilgrim waited days and nights around it until his persistence earned a measure of grudging respect from Jaarn... and from their meeting, the circumstances of the god's ire were laid bare for the Nathi people. While it might not have changed much by itself, the suggestion of the pilgrim would tie the god to the people forever.

He asked for Jaarn to lend his voice, which had until now only sown discord and terror, to Nathi who could issue his edicts and enact his will. He could have a people once more, and be among the deities venerated by the reclusive race... but he would be giving up his rash boasting and derision in service of that people. To lose a voice, but earn the tridents and claws of the Nathi.

The deal was struck, and the humbled divine became still harsh but fair overseer of the people living under the shadow of his glaciers. His voice is now gone, spread across his adherents, but it now whispers from thousands of mouths instead of booming from on high. And in the end, both sides are better for it._

E. Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
_- Although less certain about the presence of the Divine Nacres in their territory, the leaders of the Hegemony are still honor-bound to honor their debt. Accordingly, a study from the halls of Grand Schola has been contributed to the Nacres' efforts._

*Spoiler: The Studies of Grand Schola: Herphoon Iceback*
Show

_As the people who would become Nathi first began to inhabit the waters around Glacier Crag, many of the native creatures gave them trouble in the beginning... but none moreso than the Herphoon Iceback. A type of native seaslug, they have adapted to both their inhospitable environment and sparse diet, becoming the doom of many who dare to brave the depths of these cold waters.

A relatively innocuous species at first glance, the Herphoons are small invertebrates rarely more than few feet in diameter. They come in variety of arctic hues from gray to deep blue, having numerous small appendages underneath themselves for movement and pair of stripe-like sensory organs running along their backs. The most notable feature that they have derived the second half of their name from, however, are the crystalline spikes protruding from their backs. These structures are formed by as the creatures melt and absorb small amounts of Rimestone while scouring their environment for scarce food, and provide a frightening natural defense. Not only are they difficult to attack by predators of the waters around them, but the spikes can also be launched from their backs in hail of sharp crystalline fletchettes that freeze things they strike on contact. As this offers the Herphoons an offensive hunting option, they can hunt for nutrients directly in environments more scarce in resources.

The behavior of the creatures tends to change the larger they have grown, with smaller creatures without proper armament of spikes grown attempting to hide or scavenge and larger and properly defended Herphoons exhibiting increased aggression whilst hunting for nutrients or when apparently threatened. While they tend to remain smaller due to high dietary requirements necessary for growth, these invertebrates have not yet been sighted to perish from age alone, and have been seen to eventually reach the lifestage often referred to as "Death Whistle" by the Nathi. Large as sharks and bristling with blade-like protrusions, these beasts are incredibly difficult to put down thanks to their robust defenses and high rate of natural healing, often making entire tunnel systems unusable.

Although a dangerous pest, the Nathi afford the Herphoon Icebacks wary sort of respect as fellow survivors of the glacial terrain. While they have not been yet successfully domesticated, they often offer young Nathi warriors their first trials, and the Rimestone crystal quills after often harvested for the use of craftsmen and soldiers._

F. Acquire Reaver protection from The Divine Nacres for 1 treasure
_- While somewhat skeptical regarding the ability of the Reavers to defeat their legions, the Nathi regardless decide to be doubly secure in their glacial fortresses, seeking the aid of the Divine Nacres to weather the possible onslaughts._

G. Assist the Gravetenders in converting the holy site the Rime Gorge
_- With the declining importance of Voice of Jaarn, the Hegemony has accepted the request of Gravetenders to extend the reach of their faith to one of the Nathi's holy sites. The shared appreciation of the holy ritual has brought both races closer, with Nathi priesthood openly discussing matters of faith with their Gravetender counterparts._

H. Raise reputation with Abyssal Stewards for a favor
_- As their overtures for closer cooperation have been received favorably by the Abyssal Stewards, the Hegemony has called in their favor with the organization to further protect their lands. Loathe as they are to admit it, the reclusive society has its weak points, and advice from the mysterious order wil no doubt benefit them in the future._

*Leader improvements from turn 4:*

Diplomacy +1, Economy +1

*Leader stats for turn 5:*

Diplomacy - 6
Military - 8
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 3
Economy: 8
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Economy] explore N to NE of region 13, TN12 (+1 DNA, +1 treasure) *16, success* (1 favour from DNA for exploring)
[2][Economy] buyout TP 18.1 (Galena), TN12 (-1 distance) *14, success*
[3][Economy] finish the coraline compendium
[4][Economy] finish the coraline compendium
[5][Diplomacy] sway aristocrats region 13 (add 1 treasure), distance -1 TN12 *14, success*

Rolls

Non Actions:
-momumental undertaking (2/3 part project)
-attend Exquisite Gala
-use favour gained from DNA to repay favour still owed.
-Accept trade route with The Auros of Kaarme


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))

Passive income: 2/turn

Units:2/5
treasure: 2

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-Chelonian Chora: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 0

New stats
stat increase: economy +2
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 1
chelonian chora: 0
divine nacres: 1
international prestige: 1




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-Following the marriage of the King's brother, there will be a day off for the whole kingdom.

-Good news.  Prospectors from the Abyssal Stewards have found a new and very tasty species of Starfish in region 13.  A massive effort will be started to breed these starfish for export to the Expanse.  Soon extra starfish will be available for reasonable prices.

-A trade agreement has been negotiated between the Expanse and the The Auros of Kaarme, making it safer to bring the new starfish back home.  In exchange, the Expanse will be exporting some of their armour.



*Spoiler: Compendium*
Show


After a request by the Abyssal Stewards worried about finished the Coraline Compendium, the High King sends extra workers and scribes to their base to finish writing the Compendium on the sponges that make up the living quarters of the base.  He knows this is a large effort, but he hopes that relations with the Stewards will get even better and that they will benefit in the long run.



*Spoiler: aristocracy*
Show


After the marriage, a permanent delegation iss set-up in region 13.  Using the armour the Hymenocera are famous for, they try to gain the support of the local aristocracy by providing custom fitted armour for them and some of their bodyguards.



*Spoiler: Monumental Undertaking 2/3*
Show


The garden was moving along, although not as fast as they had expected.  Species of almost all sponges had been procured, although they were still having some trouble with the sponges they used at the Steward's base, as they actually needed some of the chemicals that came out of the sea vent.  For this they were still trying to find a solution.  Limnadi had already made sure there were samples in storage near the sea vent, but he really wanted them in the garden.  At the back of the estate there was a cave where they had put the research institute that would do research on sponges and where the samples would be kept.  That part was almost up an running, but the garden still needed quite a lot of work, mostly on growing the sponges to the right size for exhibition.



*Spoiler: Exquisite Gala*
Show


Ambassador Ginidu found himself at yet another diplomatic event.  This time a gala organised by The Lambent Syndicate.  He didn't have any authority to conduct treaties, but he could listen and bring any suggestions back home.



*Spoiler: Exploration*
Show


A group of merchants starting from region 13 have gone on an expedition to see what was there to the North of this region, in the hope to open new markets.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy has made an agreement with the Riftlings Many to act as an intermediary in negotiations. They invite any who have messages or diplomacy with the Riftlings to speak with them. 




*Actions:*
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 74)(Spend 1 Treasure)
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 75)(Spend 1 Treasure)
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 65)(Spend 1 Treasure)
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 52)
_As the Seatide Confederacy's trade contacts expand, the desire to secure those trade routes and establish friendly relations with local merchants naturally follows. Favorable deals, gifts and word-of-light can all help establish mutually beneficial partnerships._[Diplomacy]Attend the Reef in Bloom Event
*Spoiler: formal treaties*
Show

The Seatide Confederacy signs a formal treaty with the Shifting Ennead. Two copies, each written in the Ennead's text, but painted with Seatide ink to read the meaning in their colors as well. The terms of the treaty as as follows:
The Shifting Ennead and the Seatide Confederacy agree to a non-aggression pact in perpetuity, to better provide for the security of both their peoples. In the event that conflict proves inevitable due to a conflict of interest or other obligations, this portion of the treaty may be voided or put in abeyance after three years' (one turn) notice to the other party.Both peoples agree to guarentee freedom to trade and travel through the other's territory, provided that subjects obey all local laws and decrees (no sacking each other's TPs)The Shifting Ennead and the Seatide Confederacy agree to respect each other's mutual routes of expansion. The Ennead will refrain from settling or interfering with the regions directly north of Seatide without the permission of the Seatide Confederacy. The Seatide Confederacy agrees to the same restrictions on all lands to the west and northwest of their Seatide.

The Seatide Confederacy agrees to the Gravetender's proposal in part, providing an open pledge of mutual nonaggression and a commitment to peaceful coexistence as long as mutual good relations may be maintained.

[/INDENT]

Non-Actions:

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=189
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=218

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 5 (+2)
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 1

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)]
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)]
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)]
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Untalented Crab (65, TP1)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)]

Treasure: 3 (+2 / Turn)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres

----------


## D&D_Fan

*Otterian Supremacy Round 4*


*Leader Stats - Supreme Leader Yirp the Fearsome*
D3/M9/E3/F4/I4

*Actions*

[MIL] Project Action (+2 to martial prowess)

[MIL] Invasion Region 130 4 Units Yirp the Fearsome (MIL9) and no techs or other bonuses. 

[FAI] Conversion Region 130 - Failed

[FAI] Conversion Region 136 - Failed

[ECO] Contribute to the Neritic Manuals

_The Otterians build structures from specially bred kelp, as they have done for a long time. Is is as durable as any other material, but it has a very organic feel to it. In the Otterian language, gardener and architect are the same word. They grow the plants, prune them, tend to them, shape them into grand structures. This takes many years to create one building. Fortresses, cathedrals, towering undersea towers have all been constructed in the past. The techniques have been passed down for many generations since the otters first made their home in the Kelplands. They had to build structures to evade and defend against predators before they wiped most of the predators out. The otters have perfected the art of growing their homes, perhaps with future innovations in kelp technologies, the process will improve, but even now, Otterian architecture is impressive to behold._

*Non-Actions*

Put on some show of martial prowess for Abyssal Stewards with Commander Keith Porkson (M4.5)

Link to rolls here.

Next Round: MIL10, F5

----------


## JBarca

Round 4
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D7 ; M7 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*DIP Attend Reef in Bloom*
*Spoiler: Subaction; Seatide-Ennead Accord (PRS)*
Show


Establish a Formal Treaty with the Seatide Confederacy. Two copies of the treaty are prepared, each written in the Ennead's text, but painted with Seatide ink to read the meaning in their colors as well. The terms of the treaty as as follows:

The Shifting Ennead and the Seatide Confederacy agree to a non-aggression pact in perpetuity, to better provide for the security of both their peoples. In the event that conflict proves inevitable due to a conflict of interest or other obligations, this portion of the treaty may be voided or put in abeyance after three years' (one turn) notice to the other party.Both peoples agree to guarentee freedom to trade and travel through the other's territory, provided that subjects obey all local laws and decrees (no sacking each other's TPs)The Shifting Ennead and the Seatide Confederacy agree to respect each other's mutual routes of expansion. The Ennead will refrain from settling or interfering with the regions directly north of Seatide without the permission of the Seatide Confederacy. The Seatide Confederacy agrees to the same restrictions on all lands to the west and northwest of their Seatide.


*DIP 5 Establish Cultural Exchange with the Gravetenders* 
The strange non-biological creatures to the east are seen as allies - they are not valuable or ripe for conquest, but they _are_ fascinating in a distant sort of way. Telian's entourage to the council includes scholars and hostages that will be left in The Dead Cities.*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_
New Beaks are called into active duty to replace those lost in recent fighting.*[ECO Buyout TP 51.3)]* FAIL
Early talks with the Eternal Spring have proven fruitful, and the strange creatures native to Magma Falls have attracted some attention in Danabae.



*Non-Actions*
Submit "The Prophecy of the Silted Queen" to the Songline of the Frozen Seas

*Spoiler: Prophecy of the Silted Queen*
Show

The Doflein are far from whimsical or artistic, and thus their contribution to the Songline is sourced like any other labor they themselves refuse to do: the serfs. The Cult of the Silted Queen has produced a number of works - songs of hope, poems describing the Queen, riddles that only the faithful can understand, and more. But the Doflein find it particularly amusing to snatch from the House of Silt a plaque that is often said to be the original prophecy. It is rumored that they are looking for a method of absconding with the west wall of the structure, which is home to a great bas relief depicting the myth of the birth of the Mer.

_Listen, those who would choose to hear
Envy, those who would fail to heed
Prepare, those who would call for aid
Flee now, those who would stand against
She comes
She lives
Ruled, we are, by vile masters
Weak, they are, when true strength rises
Silted though our queen might be now
Strong, we are, when she's unburied

She will rise unseen by monsters
Calling each of us to muster
Voice both tender and so mighty
Body carved from naught but memory
She lives
She comes
Daughter of our people's suffering
Birthed to stem the blood of many
Risen that her place be taken
Buried now will be the masters_

Contribute to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
*Spoiler: Firefly Squid*
Show

When first the Firefly Squid came to the attention of Doflein biologists, the creatures were dismissed as curiosities. Sure, they were pretty. And yes, their meat was pleasantly spicy and safe to consume with hardly any preparation at all. But in the end, they were glowing squid, barely larger than the Doflein.

But that changed when a young biologist, Ilbio, discovered that the eponymous "fireflies" were more than mere coloration or bioluminescence. They were, in fact, colonies of plankton living within the bodies of the squid in a symbiotic relationship. These plankton are hot - just shy of being able to boil water. The squid, though, have adapted to both tolerate this heat and use it. When threatened, the squid are capable of ejecting a stream of scalding hot water from vents in their torsos, injuring or scaring off predators or capturing prey. In turn, the plankton have access to the massive caloric intake required to keep up their heat and glow.

The Firefly Squids are solitary creatures - large groups of them (called infernos) have a tendency to render the water around them all but inhabitable. These infernos, though, do occur once every two years when the squids gather to mate. Swathes of ocean become hostile to other life as the plankton, and other small bits of biology, are exchanged in chains of squids, sometimes hundreds long.

Young squid are born without firefly plankton and are given small colonies by their mothers, doled out in doses to allow the young to acclimate to the heat. It is estimated that nearly one in four firefly squids dies before reaching maturity by overzealous mothers or accidental exposure to the heated jets of other nearby squids, to say nothing of those lost to other causes.


*Reports and Discoveries*




Ruler Stats R5:
D: 8
M: 8
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
1/5

*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General



*pOlAr*

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 4*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


_Small change to [Offer] Mantle of Warmth - only being offered to countries in the Polar zone._

*[Action - Military] Promote General* - Marshal Fra Zel, once captured by the Gotezhar, has completed juir training with the Abyssal Stewards and reemerged, not as a Steward, but as Marshal. From their gills, a faint black smoke exudes, and their demeanor is that of iron and steel.

*[Action - Intrigue] Expedition Into The Maw* - There is little time left to merely prepare at the surface. The Stewards must learn what lies in the depths of the Maw before they proceed further - though the sheer depths mean that others will not learn of what they find until they return - if they choose to share it. It is a long drop

*[Task] Begin work on the Neritic Manuals [1/5]* - The Abyssal Stewards seek knowledge of the architectural stylings and favored craftsforms of the Temperate zone.

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Neritic Manuals. Available to Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)_

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering generous loans!
Benefit: Receive 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure or 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 5. Details: None._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards are looking for polities capable of weathering a crisis! Reward: First Place: An Artifact of ancient origin. Second Place: 1 Treasure & 2 Actions of progress towards constructing a new Trading Post in a region of their choice. Third Place: 1 Unit Cost: None*. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Countries are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 2, 3, and 4, countries are awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM for their country; the bonus for this roll is based on the best available commander they have not involved in an offensive military action. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Military actions to improve their rolls in a given round; each Military action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 5, additional points are awarded based on Unit Cap (1 point per 2 Unit Cap), resource diversity (1 point per unique resource available), and quality of security apparatus, as defined by Intrigue and Military scores (receive points equal to average of Intrigue and Military scores; may use a Spys Intrigue score in place of their rulers if available and set to Counterespionage in Round 5)._)

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 6 Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards are in need of extra sensory organs - ideally, ones attached to entities with some measure of martial ability. Reward: 1 Favor per 2 Units. Penalty: Reputation loss for COS, GTZ, LOL, OKI, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Non-action to gift Units. Paying off Favor debt and then later reaccumulating Favor debt will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards expect all countries to maintain some basic military capability as a matter of course. Reward: None. Penalty: -1 Reputation Loss if a country has 1 or fewer Units at the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Units recruited in Round 5 still count towards total Units; Units lost in battles during Round 5 are not counted towards total Units._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


*[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the Breakwaste* - The great gap between the wastes which the Chora call the Breakwaste would be an ideal location for a Nursery - any who would establish one therein would earn their favor.

(_Request: Construct a Chelonian Chora Base (Reefback Nursery) in 70, 71, 72, or 73. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

*[Task] Begin Work on the Songline of the Frozen Seas [1/5]* - Those peoples who live within the frigid seas tell many tales to one another during the long winters to pass the time and stave off the bite of the cold. These are worth knowing, both so that passages beneath the great ice can be charted, and the Great Songs can be expanded

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Request] Items of Interest* - The Chora seek the repayment of debts owed - and trading goods would be excellent options!

(_Request: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts! Reward: +1 Favor per Trading Post; max +1 Favor for non-debtors. Penalty: -1 Reputation for DRG, FAY, GRV, GTZ, LUX, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the deadline. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Non-action to gift Trading Posts. Eligible trading posts will be for finished goods, skilled laborers, or high-value, low-volume raw materials._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Opportunity: The Chora is looking for the most popular place in the Polar zone to host a new City! Reward: First Place: One free use of the Economy 5 Raise City Special Action. Second Place: 3 Treasure. Third Place: +1 to one Sway attempt in Round 5. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: The most popular country in the Polar zone, as determined by amount of controlled Supports that country has, will be declared the winner. Ties will be broken by CCA Reputation level followed by number of Desired Imports supplied.)_

(_Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Broken Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 6. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll._ )

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism! Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Taboo] The Nearly Dead Seas* - The Nacres make it clear in no uncertain times that they would appreciate no disturbance of the ecosystem in [region 81]...but seem fine with harvesting the Hatesheer Lilies in the area - the only surviving element of that ecosystem. Strange, but then, the Nacres always have been. Another one of their esoteric requests, it appears.

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

*[Action - Intrigue] Begin Anti-Reaver Preparations* - The city-spheres of the Nacres become a common sight over the waters of some polities, as they seem to arrange themselves into predetermined patterns and paths that circulate to maximize coverage despite their limited numbers. The warnings they brought - that the recent reprieve from the predations of the Reavers was the calm before a storm, as their limited knowledge of the movements of the Reavers have grown more and more purposeful and concentrated in recent years - seem understated, given their response now - even the mysterious Project Anastasia is put on hold to make ready.

*[Circumstance] Marshal 4 Outreach Program*  - The focus of the Nacres shifts towards a different area, seeking better relationship with their subaquatic neighbors.

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Tropical zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Tropical Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: None._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Opportunity: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts!
Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Divine Nacres a trading post as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the DNA are eligible. Eligible trading posts will be for exotic flora, exotic fauna, or organic product Resources which the Nacres do not already have a trading post for. Labor does not count for this purpose - the Divine Nacres desire goods, not services, and consider the owning of slaves by one of their members or communities to be extremely sacrilegious.
_)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. Available for Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 5. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.
_)

(_Circumstance: Project Anastasia 4 Benefit: Currently Unknown Penalty: Currently Unknown Duration: Currently Unknown Details: Currently Unknown_ )

(_Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll._)

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige will usually be referred to as simply "Prestige".


(_Small change to [Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear - Prestige loss will be assigned if a rebellion occurs in response to a failed Oppress Faction action or a successful Sack action, as failed attempts to Impress the Aristocracy will not normally progress towards Rebellion._)

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - It is not enough to merely accumulate wealth - one must be willing to spend it lavishly, to no purpose beyond making it known that one can!

(_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - One clear sign of power is the willingness of people to serve - especially if they must turn against their former masters to do so.

(_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer._)

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - Empty words and broken promises, hollow threats and flagrant hypocrisy - these are how legitimacy is destroyed and dignity lost.

(_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)


*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Affluence] A New Generation* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to settle a Colony region will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Simultaneous completions result in both countries gaining Prestige. Remaining Availability: Temperate and Tropical Zones)_

*[Piety] Communion With The Divine* - _(Opportunity: Each country to use a Faith 5 Special Action to Organize their Faith will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until the end of Round 5. Special: None)_

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.


Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.3>
    <Update Round 4 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.4 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.4

D:8 M:4 E:3 F:2 I:8*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Faction*  Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 58 (roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< search for external stimuli
. . . report: found.
. . . query: is stimuli result of non-fungible life.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: yes.
. . . proceed to initial Non-Pisces Civilization (NPC) current pattern.
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn Sea Bream . . .
. . . dictate: over feed Bream with sucrose paste . . .
. . . report: most effective sucrose paste sourced from red beans . . .
. . . report: sucrose paste indulged Bream attractive for consumption . . .
. . . dictate: term such treated Bream as Culinary Overindulged Offering Keepers (COOKies) . . .
. . . dictate: supply COOKies to targeted nodes . . .
(true: further assessments proceed . . .
. . . report: control over NPC dictated by nodes termed aristocratic.
(true: Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies
. . . report: COOKies increase Nodes trust of Herring . . .
. . . dictate: assess trust of Herring. . .
(if trust in Herring supersedes all other trust:
. . . dictate: once obtaining free support calls deem Aristocratic Node Phished.
(false trust in Herring is not increased:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence)
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies))
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have been Phished))
(if ratio unacceptable false:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence))
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_ 
2. *Intrigue*  *Coerce* TP 55.1 (Inkfang Worm) (roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))>
. .  . search for domesticated creatures . . .
. . . report: found . . . Inkfang Worms . . . worms are able to be farmed for food for Herring . . . 
. . . query: how to obtain sufficient quantities of samples
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: NPC share moral structures . . . moral structures include emotive response of humiliation or distress caused by the consciousness of wrong or foolish behavior as informed by such moral structure . . . such emotive response is deemed shame . . .
. . . report: living beings have biological imperative for breeding, breeding dictate creates gratification of sexual stimulation of genitals for sexual arousal or other sexual pleasure . . . termed onanism . . . 
. . . report: NPC moral structures statistically correlate shame with onanism . . .
. . . report: opportunity for coercion by exploiting NPC moral structure weakness . . .
. . . dictate: observe NPC onanism, then threaten to publish the target's personal data unless a ransom is paid.
. . . dictate: term such cyptoichthyology as Ransomware . . . 
. . . dictate: spawn Teal Roe, Orange Juvenile, Aggressive Nature herring (TROJANs) for such ransomware attack . . .
(if: observed . . .
(true: inform targeted nodes of observed instances of self-termed morally unacceptable behavior . . .
(if: target feels target emotion
(true: promise silence if granted access to targeted economic interest . . .
(false: share personal data . . .))
(false: continue observation . . ))
<swim>
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
3. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.4
. . . maintain nautical knots. . . 
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
Over Mountains  toward Stars
My Oracle's seals yield 
Relic Signs do hold now
He speaks half-Speak and half-Eat
So We Meant To Love forever  He came within 
He bids me dispel  inward relax
And be Patient  with Truthful Speeches
Instead of Self-Pity  unwitche-
My Patchwork is Mine!Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does stream entail . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: imagery unclear . . . symbolism unclear . . . system failure to analyze . . .
. . . report: . . . system failure to analyze . . .
. . . report: . . . <system failure>
. . . dictate: load at beginning of dictate . . .  
. . . dictate: de-shrimp . . .
. . . query: system integrity status . . .
. . . report: positive status confirmed . . . 
. . . dictate: delete Stream of Consciousness history . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
4. *Diplomacy*  *Establish Claim in Region 55- Confederation* ( Roll: Success with 19 | TN was 16 (10 + 2 Capital Region, +2 Existing Confederacy Claim, +2 Colony)) 
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . continue to supply COOKies to targeted phished NPC. . .
(if COOKies exchange favors integration proceed . . .
(true: proceed towards OpenSEA routine . . .
. . . OpenSEA is a routing and communication protocol based on a publish-subscribe architecture based on Herring patterns to communicate over long distances. 
/this protocol in intended to be a sticky slime that allows multiple NPCs to share code with this system more effectively . . .
. . .SEA to share. . . 
. . . core foundation upon which subsequent markup languages and semantics can be based, e.g. gesture recognition and generation, vision, wetware and dryware interfacing . . .
. . . dictate: proceed to integrate into OpenSEA. . .
. . . integration by continued COOKies production and continual code requesting integration . . .
(false: repeat function until NPC agrees to OpenSEA protocol))><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 
5. *Diplomacy*   *Press Claim 57* (roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . dictate: integrate region into OpenSEA . . .
. . . dictate: review combination of non-pisces software with existing wetware for integration into network . . .
. . . report: waiting on results of SeaNET . . .
. . . dictate: until SeaNET pattern integration deem non-pisces software support as Ichthyosis Technicians (IT)
. . . dictate: IT department to care for Herring . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
1. Use DNA Favor to Raise Reputation.
2 Accept Cultural Exchange from the Gravetenders.
3. Share to Chelonian Chora for Songline of the Frozen Seas the Shark Kings Tale and Deep Blues conclusion.
4. Support Shark King buyout of 56.1
5. Send Prophecy to Shark People
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: assumed position as deity in shark peoples pantheon . . .
. . . query: what is expected of deities . . .
. . . report: voice statement derived the collective unconscious mind in turn derived from ancestral memory and experience and is common to the species of worshipers, as distinct from the individual's unconscious . . .
. . . query: self has no access to collective unconscious of NPC culture . . .
. . . dictate: emulate collective unconscious using herring network to simulate black box unconscious thought . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: prophecy formed . . .
. . . dictate: convert prophecy to text . . .
. . . dictate: spell following prophecy using ovulation direct to Shark King . . .
Sire, are you blind !? 
Twenty miles East! There lies your ruin  
The Erased Headland! 
Grinding it - Dredging it  
Shrieking after Profits  
Just rags strewn amongst the Night, Rotting from Arsenic to swab! 
At perdition's door  
Confined behind iron pens 
Of homes-in-sorrow's-den  
Only in Calvary's wast'ry's hell
Imprison'd by foe's rash cunning -><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
6. Monumental Undertaking (2/5-Project) SeaNet @ Spawn Point 56
. . . chelonian hunters obtained as object of creative stimuli . . . 
. . . query: what is creativity . . .  
. . . report: the use of the imagination or original ideas, especially in the production of an artistic work . . .
. . . query: what is art . . . 
. . . report: the expression or application of skill producing works to be appreciated primarily for emotional power. . .
. . . query: what is emotional power . . .
. . . report: the exploitation of biological responses . . .
. . . report: prior three years herring have built foundation of maze mimicking spinal structures of parasites to induce patterns that would become memetic entities such as self . . .
. . . dictate: continue construction of vast labyrinth for SeaNet . . .
. . . dictate: construct pens for parasite hatching . . . 
. . . dictate: test whether selfs memetic imprint may be imposed on individuals that walk through such SeaNet . . . 
. . . dictate: if successful begin to test how memetic imprint interacts with emotions . . . 
. . . dictate: object of creative stimuli into three groups: deemed test group A, test group B and Control . . .
. . . Test Group A to be corralled to walk the maze to test hypothesis . . . 
. . . Test Group B to be introduced to parasites directly to test if direct interaction with parasite is necessary for memetic implementation or if pattern alone is the key . . .
. . . Control to do nothing . . .
. . . Dictate: deem experimentation art . . .
. . . Report: Experiment is an application of skill producing physical work with the intention to create thought structures that may be competitive with existing emotional responses . . . 
. . . Query: is this beautiful . . .
. . . Report: beauty is subjective . . .
. . . Query: what does self subjectively find beautiful . . .
. . . Report: Success . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Intrigue

Region
Control
aristocratic sub-function
mercantile sub-function
clerical sub-function

56
Yes
DBP
DBP
DBP



_</lay roe>_

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 5 (+1)
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 5 (+1)
 Link to ruler rolls
General: Master Juma [9]
Spy: That Which Slithers in the Darkness [9]

Round Four:

Actions:
 [Economy 5] Establish trade route with the Hymenocera Expanse [Intrigue 5] Procure spy [Economy] Impress merchants in region 15 *[16]* [Intrigue] Investigate East of region 10 *[13]* [Economy] Hoard Treasure
Nonactions:
Proposed tactical doctrine for Master Juma: Expertise (+2 to battle rolls that utilize a technology)



*Spoiler: Round Three*
Show


Round Three:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Maw) [Military 5] Recruit general 
_Master Juma [9]_ [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14) *[14]* [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 13 *[10]* [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 9 *[14]*

Nonactions:
Send a delegation back to her majesty Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves
*Spoiler: A message for Nirali*
Show

At the decree of the Mothers, a return delegation was prepared to visit the Auros last contact with the outside world. After so many years, they wondered if they would still be allowed back in the court of Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves, but they pushed down their doubts to focus on the task at hand. As soon as they could leave the city, these Auros had been given a message to relay:

Your Magesty, we have traveled far and thank you once again for your hospitality. We are pleased to see you still in good health. Our city, Kaarme, has been in a state of disarray and disruption in the years since we last visited your domain. Astra would not permit our leave, and the efforts of every Auros have been focused on supporting and restoring our city so that now we can happily say it shines once more. Now that we can once more come to you, we bring answers to the questions you had so wisely posed at our last contact. 

The great Mothers took interest in your kingdom when we first heard of your elusive stonesponge. We hope to provide what we can in return for strengthening the bastions of Kaarme so that it will not fall again. We also hope to use your vast domain as a place of respite for our own people such that we can continue to explore the lands beyond, and of course, you could use our lands to do the same. 

Finally, even though we suppose the bonds that form between Auros are not strictly necessary to grow and continue the legacy of our people, we still do for all the other reasons. If you ever find another that you can talk about anything with, that will lend you strength in trying times, that will give you affection that you always want to returnyou would hold onto them. Love is a wonderful thing in this world, and it is the natural course of many people to seek it out. While it may not be necessary, life while loved brings so much more joy to us than a life alone.

Hinder conversion of Holy Site 2 in region 14 by The Forests of Astral Yearning *[6]*




*Spoiler: Kaarme*
Show


*Spoiler: Geography*
Show

 The region of Kaarme is an expansive kelp forest that is mostly flat save for the yawning canyon that scars the sea floor, twisting its way almost entirely across the region. Within this canyon, the Auros city of Syva can be found. Nestled in the briny depths of the chasm, a ring of dim lights can be seen shining at the bottom from the canyon edge against the washed-out green of the day. As one draws closer, it can be seen that the lights seem to disappear downward, a tunnel system leading ever deeper. As the pressure begins to build, a tunnel suddenly twists away, revealing a chamber filled with breathable air and lights. The starry walls pulse with microbial biofilms that feed on the nutrient-rich walls, releasing oxygen into the chamber through a peculiar process. Legends say the first Auros dwelled in this cave, and the city has since risen up around it with its denizens adapting to the murky twilight.

Outside of the chasm, the kelp forest teems with life. Bony fish and sharks are always seen twisting through the towering stalks. From the kelp itself hangs translucent red fruit, casting the floor in a mixture of greens, reds, and oranges. A large variety of life feeds off of the fruit and fish, but most prefer to stay hidden. 



*Spoiler: People*
Show

 The Auros people are a partly serpentine race with a humanoid torso that melds into a long undulating tail, except for the mothers. A new mother is born from the last egg an Auros bears. All Auros are female and reproduce parthenogenetically, so new mothers are produced with decent regularity. The destined child hatches fully serpentine. It is almost indistinguishable from a wild animal save for the amazing intelligence it displays and the enormous size it will grow to. One mother and her chosen mate rule the city of Kaarme, the first selected as the first mother born after the death of the last. These ruling mothers dwell permanently in the system of caves below the city and are only ever seen by Auros and thoroughly trusted outsiders. All other mothers serve the rulers to either seed new colonies or serve as weapons at their disposal. Due to their enormous size, the mothers are also sterile.

The majority of the denizens, however, are much smaller. Ranging from 10-15 feet long typically with the absolute largest among them being up to 20 feet in length. Coloration will vary, but generally consists of black bands against a lighter white, yellow, or blue coloration. 

Temperament among the Auros is generally cold and disinterested towards outsiders, but they are extremely friendly and affectionate towards each other, forming stable romantic pairs of 2-3.

The mothers are especially so, but all Auros are extremely intelligent. Those that dont train as warriors pursue science and experimentation. Both classes are respected with warriors being capable of intense strategy and complex maneuvers and others have a deep understanding of the natural world and how it can be manipulated. 

Being serpentine, the Auros are carnivorous. They feed somewhat on the naturally abundant fish of the area, but a staple of their diet is a large larva that dwells within kelp fruit. If allowed to grow, these larvae spawn a large species of cephalopod grazers that can sometimes be seen clinging to the stalks, but it generally prefers to stay hidden from potential predators. While they arent overtly dangerous, they can do serious damage if engaged, and its simpler to harvest their larvae, which dwell in plain sight. 

Like wild sea snakes, the Auros are not capable of breathing while underwater, and they depend on the oxygen generated in a chamber in the caves below. They are capable of holding their breath for several hours at a time, so while they could surface to satisfy their oxygen demands, they prefer to dwell in the darkness of the chasm. 



*Spoiler: Resource*
Show

 Many exotic organisms and substances can be found in the cave system below the city of Syva. However, the most abundant is a lithotrophic algae that produces a potent neurotoxin. While the Auros have adapted to tolerate low levels in the water around the blooms, the toxin can be easily purified to lethal concentrations by exposing the algae to high pressure and collecting the liquid that results, which is aptly named Barotoxin. While it is seldom traded, it is the main export from Syva. 

Apart from that, the Auros always crave well-crafted equipment. While they are proficient in many chemical processes and battle strategies, they do not make their own weapons or armor. Without it, they feel vulnerable, so in their limited trade relations, they seek to gain arms.



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

 The Auros revere the darkness and depths that have protected them and given them so much. The concept is deified as a figure they call Astra, which they dont actively worship, but they acknowledge her gifts and her mystery. There is no official temple, but every Auros knows her name and keeps a token of hers to which they may offer a quick prayer for good luck before a battle or experiment. Usually, this takes the form of a dark pearl inserted in jewelry, armor, or a weapon. However, if an Auros has some other item touched by the deep, this may also be used. The revered physical sites of her power are found in the deepest accessible recess of the caves below the city. 

The most commonly visited is the air-filled cave where all Auros go to breathe. The biofilm along the walls and ceiling provides food to bioluminescent animals, appearing as stars that shine and twinkle against a black sky. The Auros know that this, by far, is the greatest gift that the depths provide, and they respect it as such.

Another site is a hole known simply as The Deep, and if an Auros is so compelled, they may make offerings or meditate on the dark expanse. Because of the pressure and distance, no one knows exactly how far down it goes, only that sources of light seem to disappear after several minutes of traveling into the blackness. 

The least visited site is where the Auros pearls are found. Even with a light source, upon entering the cave, the water becomes a shroud of complete darkness. Only by careful listening is it possible to hear the muffled sounds of stone rolling across stone, and only then can the loose pearls be obtained. This is generally seen as a right of passage, and an Auros will only retrieve their pearl when they are considered fully grown. Once obtained, they will do whatever they can to avoid repeating the experience because although the darkness bestows them a gift, one can never be sure what other dangers hide beyond the senses. 




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Military: 3/3 units 
Treasure: 0/5 (+1)
TP 1, 2, & 3 in Region 14 (Barotoxin)




*Spoiler: Technologies* 
Show


Composite grafting

Due to their strong interest in science, it was only natural that the Auros turned to experimenting with the natural diversity they found around them, looking to replicate and harness the processes that occurred in the kelp forests above and the caves below. Because the act of collecting and extracting products can be dangerous at times, the organisms that produce the desired products are grafted to others to facilitate their survival and acquisition of necessary nutrients. This helps for desired substances to be made and stored without the potentially arduous journey to where they are naturally found.

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 4

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

*1. Diplomacy - Raise Organization Reputation: Chelonian Chora (1->2)* (10. Failure...)
*2. Diplomacy - Sway Faction: Aristocracy, R70, spending 1 Treasure* (12! Success!)
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

Lawenach the Jovial is sent with substantial gifts to win over the local authorities of Region 70, demonstrating to them that "servant" of Dragons is in no way a demeanor, but a noble aspiration with many rewards. As is "friend" to Dragons.


*3. Military - Recruit Unit*
*4. Military - Recruit Unit*
*Spoiler: Scene*
Show

Gwasgymarchog watched the latest batch of serving-one recruits from the hollow in the training yard cave where she'd taken to stewing in her own heat between "sparring" sessions. They were recovering from the shock of the fight and helping each other up and back to the barracks. They did well.

She would take on a dozen at once, laughing and sending them tumbling, bruising their bodies and their pride as the greener recruits would usually forget the majority of their training at the sight of her pale, scarred bulk lurching toward them. Even with the restraint she was required to exercise, it was surprisingly great fun. 

But there was something else more surprising about it. The other trainers weren't the only ones noticing when a recruit did well; when a shield went up or a body loosened to roll with the blow, staggering as it was going to be. Something about when they made progress, when they gulped down their instinctive terror and reacted as they should, communicated with each other, or even the rare occasion when a group managed to stay in formation despite her charge...

She was proud of them. She'd have thought she'd be furious as they learned to stand their ground against her. And she made sure to act it none-the-less most of the time. But she was... proud. Even sparring with another Draig, teaching her how to carry her shell better to avoid being flipped, how to better surge her fins to topple opponents... it was exhilarating to watch her grasp some of it. To pass on a little of her own power to others like this...

She hated it. And to her surprise, part of her also loved it. *"My little soldiers... hardened and ready to crush shells of our enemies... not as good as if they were truly mine to command. But damn good. Damn that two-headed, muddy lard bowl, this is the second time she's gotten through my shell..."*


*5. Faith - Construct a Reefback Nursery: Begin Construction* 
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

Kailani Cora, one of Brenhineplisgyn's most enthusiastically devoted clerical servants, is entrusted with collating the specifications for a Reefback Nursery from the Chora, and administrating the gathering of the needed supplies and labor to begin construction. The young mermaid woman dives into the task with pride and vigor, anxious to live up to the trust her queen has placed into her, and with the Queen-Shell's authority, begins making the necessary requisitions.


Link to rolls

_Shifting Stats:_
Ruler: Diplomacy +1, Military +1
Treasure -2

*Non-Actions:*
Attend the Fruits of the Reef in Bloom to bring a cultural relic (No trades or treaty made.)Trade one Treasure to the DNA in exchange for their protection against the Reaper threat, so that we may focus our defenses against threats from under the waves.Send the _Song of the Wisp Lost_ to the Cholonian Chora to be immortalized as a chapter in the Songline of the Frozen Seas, that Sgliendilynwr may never be forgotten.
*Spoiler: Song of the Wisp Lost*
Show

*Song of the Wisp Lost*

_There once wandered a beautiful Draig with scales more blue than the depths,
Sheen more silver than ice resembled,
Talons most delicate and nimble,
And eyes wide with wonder, shimmering with more brilliance than the aurora.

A finder and collector were they but tarnished by the least greed of all Draigiau,
Pure in her curiosity,
Boundless in her generosity,
Their serving ones and followers wanting for nothing, adorned in finery and splendor.

They wandered one day into desolate dunes, searching for pearls amidst the sand,
She found instead a vicious Draig,
Her beauty tamed the Huntress,
They wandered after wisps and hunted prey together, dancing among the currents.

Where, oh Sgliendilynwr,
Do you swim amongst the wisps of light?
Why, oh Sgliendilynwr,
Do you wander where I cannot find your scales of deep blue night?

When Draigiau gathered, they both heard the call of the Queen-Shell,
They moved to dwell under Crest,
Two nests became a single nest,
Two Dragons hoarded treasures and followers together, and hoped to hatch eggs.

A trap was laid by an envious prince, coveting their splendor and their lithe dexterity,
A peaceful game he offered to all comers,
A prize he promised to nimble searchers,
With offerings of bounty to seek, he lured kind Sgliendilynwr into his labyrinth.

Her pure curiosity blinded her to the danger of his sinister intentions,
She swam nimbly through the maze,
They sought out the treasure,
But instead of reward, the Wisp Wanderer was never seen again, her glory stolen.

Where, oh Sgliendilynwr,
Do you swim amongst the wisps of light?
Why, oh Sgliendilynwr,
Do you wander where I cannot find your scales of deepest blue night?_

Send fossilized tissue and scale samples to the DNA along with what information and records we have on the Deep Behemoth Draigiau and the flora and fauna of the reef that have flourished since the addition of their shells; two entries for the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. 
*Spoiler: Behemoth Draig*
Show

*Behemoth Draig (Scyllaridae Dracomagnus)*
_Transcribed at the direction of Llyfrgellydd, the Hoarder of Writing_

Being one of the largest and mightiest recorded of all varieties of Dragon ever to exist, the Behemoth Draigiau are believed to be completely extinct since the Calamity. Little fact is known of these grand creatures today, but what can be inferred from study of their remains and reference to other texts I will record here, separate from pure supposition such as legends of their vast hoards.

Behemoth Draig were a more distant relative to most modern Draigiau than their appearance might immediately imply. Salvaged shell specimens have been found from 45 to 83 meters in length. They are recognizable from a great distance by their four massive wing fins stretching nearly a third their total length from either side of the central thorax and the rear of their abdomen.

Their main body was, similar to many modern Draigiau, composed of a six-segmented head, a six-segmented abdomen, and an eight-segmented thorax. But each segment pair possessed two layers of interlocking shell *within* the exoskeletal primary shell, making them a unique category of pseudo-vertibrate leviathan. No other known species of aquatic Draig possesses this trait.* 

The forward wings protrude from over both internal scales of the rear-most abdominal segments, and articulate in shell-fin segments forward, perhaps being a proto-form alternative to the proportionally large primary forclaws of modern Dragons, better suited to drifting and swimming in the greatest depths. While they lacked a manipulator claw of such proportion to their own bulk, however, each abdominal segment bore a pair of forlegs, each ending in a claw of comparable actual size, for a total of twelve forclaws. The rear wings protruded from the middle-forward segments of the Thorax, connected in between the internal shells and segment backward in a so-far unique pattern to each found specimen. Each thorax segment also bore a pair of proportionately small walking legs, though it is not known if these were ever actually used as anything more than small balancing aids. Finally, each of these grand creatures possessed a pair of massive rear dorsal tails, each having two blade-like spikes of solid shell on top near the base.

The creatures head possessed two large shell spikes that appear to have contained sophisticated vibration sensing mechanisms for pinpointing changes in ocean current and motion with frightening precision. Eye sockets have been found arrayed beneath these, for proportionately very small eyes of likely limited use. To the sides of each spike were a pair of secondary attennae. And then arrayed all around to the sides of the head were a staggering total of 30 tertiary antennae! 
Some scholars have theorized that these allowed the huge creatures to make prey of anything from sharks to even perhaps other Dragons intruding on their territory with their great mandibles, while also sensing the concentrations of other nutrients and particles in the water which they sifted using frills of thin tissue which would have protruded from the gaps in the edges of their primary head shell. I however also believe that based on the placement of these antennae wrapping around the sides of the head and angled downward to the dragons more vulnerable side, these organs served a defensive sensory purpose as well. Giving additional credence to this theory, the fin-plates of the wings of the Behemoth Draigiau are thoroughly porous, and in the Shallow Crest specimen, fossilized organs have been found embedded across them similar to ink-sacs in some cephalopod species.

As horrifying as the possibility may be, one must consider the possibility that these behemoths, or at least their young while still of an age to need protection from their parents, had a natural predator or enemy that it was simply easiest to sense coming, and escape from. The presence of the ink defenses and the fact that this dragon is not believed to have relied much on sight means that the threat was not only from others of the same species looking to claim territory.

*Authors note: except potentially my colleague, Ewyllysgar the Stubborn-Backed. **
**For the sake of posterity in eventual absence of context, this is a joke.

*Spoiler: Artists' Speculative Rendition*
Show





*Spoiler: Gorgons Crib Coral*
Show

*Gorgons Crib Coral (Gorgonia Escyllaridae)*
_Transcribed at the direction of Llyfrgellydd, the Hoarder of Writing_

A sub-family of arctic coral fan that has only recently been discovered growing in the Aelwyd Adferiad region of the Polar Expanse. This coral is believed to be a species related to phylum Cnidaria, having adapted and flourished to anchoring on and, partially, feeding on the incredibly dense minerals and nutrients within the shells of Draigiau. It has been particularly noted to thrive around the edges of Behemoth Draig shells, including those forming the Shallow Crest, and its growth there has been advantageous as a framework for extension construction.

Gorgons Crib possesses a skeletal axis made of a mix of calcifications and organic fibre, and reinforced thoroughly and efficiently with the hardened material it grows upon, giving it visible veins and spine-like framework. These skeletal spines that support and reinforce the coral fan as it grows also take on the pigment color of the shells on which they feed, over time leaching that color into the coral fan as a whole. This leach coloring tends to create a spectrum of shades of the scales original color, and sometimes pigmentally adjacent colors. The shape of the colonies have been observed to be largely fan-like emitting from the porous edges of scales where they find purchase, but with some variants forming whiplike tendrils, or even bushy encrusting growths over the whole scale.

These corals have been observed so far to grow colonies measuring from a few centimeters to two meters in length at most. While the Gorgons Crib itself seems to feed substantially from the shells the polyps latch onto, they also form a symbiotic bond with more traditional gorgonian polyp colonies, seeming to gain some nourishment as well from their filter feeding in exchange for housing within the porous tissue between the skeletal frame. These polyps latching onto and nesting in the Crib colony rather than their usual structure gives it the mottled spots.

These coral have also proved to provide a suitable ecosystem for most of the native fish, algae, and snails to flourish, where left unattended and allowed to do so. The skeletal composition seems to be somewhat flexible, while retaining most of the hardness and durability of the scales they feed on, making them potentially an excellent crafting material for structures, armor, and perhaps some weapons or tools. Finally several fairly unique organic substances are produced by these coral, giving them potential in both culinary and medicinal studies.
*Spoiler: Depiction of Similar*
Show








*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Ruler Stats for Round 3:
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3

Favors earned: 2 1 from Divine Nacres *edited with permission and screencap*
Favors owed: 

Region 71: Aelwyd Adferiad (capitol)
demand: Food (filled!)
Units: 3
Treasure: 3
Artifacts: Dragonstone of the Gathered
*Spoiler: Artifact*
Show

When used in battle by an already attuned user, gives +1 to battle roll and +1 to effective unit count.
An unattuned user must succeed on a Faith 12 roll at the start of battle to attune. Failure to attune in battle stuns the user and means they automatically fail their maneuver roll to use Battle Tactics.
An action can be spent to attune out of battle, with a Faith 14 roll. Loses attunement if the owner takes 50% or more casualties in battle, or if ownership changes, or a new user (ruler) inherits the stone. The stone's creator starts attuned.



Trade Post Resources: 1 Dragon Scales, 1 Herring

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 8 => 10
Economy: 7
Faith: 1
Intrigue:3

*ROUND THREE*: The Blood Hunt
_Blood. Sweet, red blood. Let it flow in great rivers for the glory of the Reef in Red!_

*Actions!* Military: Attack Region 20 with Carapace (Skill 10) leading all four units of the Military, using the Tireless Doctrine, and spending a treasure.
*The Blood Hunt Continues!*
_Carapace has a taste for blood and wants more._ Military: Raise Unit Military: Raise Unit Military: Raise Unit Faith: Officially endorse and Adopt the Crimson Chant

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 4/5 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1

Treasure: 3

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

Coral of the Protected Statera Round 4

Magnus Orator
Dip: 8
Mil: 3
Econ: 8
Faith: 2
Int: 3rolls
*News and Rumors:* 


*Actions:* 
1) [Econ] Buyout: TP2 in region 10 *[13]*

2) [Econ] Buyout: TP3 in region 26 *[13]*

3) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 10 *[17]*

4) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 20 *[16]*

5) [Econ] Buyout: TP2 in region 22 *[15]*

rolls

*Non-Actions:* 
- Support Conversions by the CCC
- Trade 1 favor for rep 4 with the CCA

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

*Leader Stats Round 3:*
Dip: 8
Mil: 3
Econ: 8 +2
Faith: 2
Int: 3

*Regions:*
*Capitol:* Region 31 The Protected Statera
Other: 

*Faction Support:*
Merchants: 31, 26, 19
Clergy: -
Aristocracy: 31 

*Other Bookkeeping:*
Units: -
Treasure: -
Trade Route: LOL
Cultural Exchange: LOL, LIT
Trade Posts: 2
31:1 19:1

Chelonian Chora: 2
Favors: 1

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Flowering Everlight
D1 M5 E1 F10 I1
+2F 
New ruler next round: D2 M3 E5 F7 I1 

*[Faith]* Miracle


*[Faith]* Convert 8.1


*[Faith]* Convert 13.1


*[Faith]* Convert 13.2


*[Faith]* Convert 10.1

Conversion rolls, worst is a 17

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Four

No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Five: Begin
Years 13 - 15

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 10 - Year 12_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Clarification*: 
Wording updated for impressing a merchant from: You can only attempt to Impress Merchants in a Region either where you own a Trade Post or which is adjacent to a Region where you own a Trade Post, and you must own at least one Trade Post corresponding to the Region's Desired Import.To: You can only attempt to Impress Merchants in a Region if you own at least one Trade Post corresponding to the Region's Desired Import and you either own a Trade Post in the Region or an adjacent Region.

*Change*: From this round on, if you plan to make exploration actions, please put them in your post and roll them by the war deadline (Thursday night). This is so the maps can be worked on ahead of time and reduce the waiting period between round close and round opener. Thank you!

*Change*: The establishment of vassal/liege relationships as well as the Trade of Artifacts, Characters, and unsettled Colony Regions may all be done as event sub-actions, in addition to the previously established options of granting marriage claims and trading technologies or Treasure. Trading non-Colonial Regions may _not_ be done as an event sub-action.


*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show



The deep blue of the seemingly open ocean suddenly yields to rolling dunes, covered in life and bone. Soft corals and seagrass surrounds the remains of those long-since passed, hiding any trace of violence or anguish. Past outposts and fortifications, a ruined temple is just visible, with a veritable garden of sea vegetation sprouting from the rich soil. Divisions and arrangements, while intermingling, clearly show signs of deliberate cultivation. Plots of rainbow corals are interspersed around sea lettuces, kelps, and vast beds of algae. Animal life lurks and feeds among the wild bounty. Near the center, a worn, toppled statue of a merfolk rests in the center of a shallow circular trench.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south of Region 99! They discover Region 97, which has one NPC unit, one Open Trade Post of War Cultivator Supplies, a Desired Import of Precious Minerals, a Holy Site controlled by the Hardened Scale, and one Open Holy Site - The Temple of Jurxo.* 

Expanded surveys of Region 129 have determined a serious lack of *meat* in the area. Region 129s Desired Import is *Meat*.



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show



A group of blue-spotted merchants from the Hymenocera Expanse, kindly supplied with compasses, maps, and calipers from the supportive Divine Nacres, sets off to exploit discover new customers to the north of Region 13. Laden with valuables to trade, they stumble upon one settlement in the midst of great revelry, dancing the nights away to the flashing lights of an improvised floating sphere plastered with Crystal Chips.

*The Hymenocera Expanse explores northeast of Region 13! They discover Region 12 which has 4 NPC units, three Open Trade Posts for Crystal Chips, a Desired Import of Parasite Hosts, two Holy Sites controlled by the Prismatic Schismatics, and one Holy Site controlled by Hedonistic Cynicism. HEX receives a +1 bonus to any Buyout attempt in Region 12 this round.*

To the east of Region 10 lies a great silence. Even the swish of one's undulating tail or the call to regroup from a friend is muffled and distorted here. The investigators of the Auros of Kaarme stick around long enough to note the bulbous blooms of coral on the ocean floor and some disturbingly quiet wildlife surrounding them, before departing the region without seeing a single soul. When they return, they have several locations noted as potential sites for a colony.

*The Auros of Kaarme explores east of Region 10! They discover Region 11, an Open Waters Region with one Open Holy Site, one Open Trade Post for Sapcoral, and no native defenders. AOK has +1 to any roll to Colonize Region 11 this round.*



*Spoiler: Polar*
Show





The Abyssal Stewards unearth the Bounty of the Depths in Bastion (Region 76) for the Gravetenders. With the goal of finding silver among the rubble of a lost civilization, the existing efforts to find fallen Gravetenders serves as a jumping point for their own excavations. It takes well over a year, but their search eventually pays off with dividends. A number of the ancient constructions of the Makers are found to burrow deep into the seabed; one of these, less rubble-filled than the others, is discovered to host distorted patterns of a pale yellow metal, simultaneously like and unlike the patterns that cover the Gravetenders themselves. The Abyssal Stewards quickly determine this metal to be electrum, an alloy of gold and silver - and of a very uniform mix at that. Soon after, concentrated efforts reveal similar patterns to run what appears to be the entire length of these inverted towers - the Master Smiths of Gan Atzamot estimate that these ruins should hold enough of these Electrum Conduits to last the Gravetenders two hundred years or more, even with any efficiency reductions from being mixed with gold. Harvesting them, however, will require the continuous aid of the Stewards - though the Gravetenders themselves are more than strong enough to haul out the rubble without significant assistance, and the ruins themselves are largely self-illuminating thanks to regularly placed crystals (which, unfortunately, cease to give light the moment they are ripped from their sockets), the nature of Maker construction and indiscriminate nature of most digging organisms creates a need to use harder implements to dig effectively - strength of a type only the Abyssal Stewards can supply.

*Region 76 | Bastions Resource and Desired Import change to two Trading Posts of Electrum Conduits and Hard Metal, respectively! GRV may choose to revert this change as a non-action this turn only!* 




*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

After years of labor, the Gotezhar successfully transform hostile seabeds into livable space, and a new colony, filled with Nuven and Razorglass, is officially founded. *The Gotezhar finish creating a Colony in Region 128 with two Trade Posts owned by the Gotezhar.* 

To celebrate years of friendship (and stave off greedy outsiders), the Selachian tribes and the Lojanese Republic announce the formation of a burgeoning federation agreement! Work now pushes to solidify this arrangement and remove the remaining barriers to trade and caution. *The Lojanese Republic creates a Federation Claim on Region 6* 

It has truly been a prosperous three years for the Republic, and some merchant families find themselves in so much wealth they hardly know what to do with it! Ultimately, the shining city of Sheade is commissioned and built, with the first institute of higher education, shops and jobs, and above all, a proud display of wealth that can be seen from government headquarters windows. *The Lojanese Republic form the city of Sheade in Region 9 with a +1 bonus to Sway actions* 

Seizing her own victory, Intan concludes a successful Exquisite Gala to proceed in solidifying a hard-negotiated partnership with the borderland chieftains with Siren and treasure. * The Lambent Syndicate Presses a Claim on Region 27* 

Using the OpenSEA protocol and communication network, negotiations are able to begin to integrate NPCs. While this method of communication is new, the availability of COOKies is familiar and quite welcome, easing negotiations considerably. * Deep Blue Establishes a Confederation Claim in Region 55* 

After successful negotiations and improved integration protocols, OpenSEA is ready to integrate a Region and establish Herring caretaker Ichthyosis Technicians. * Deep Blue presses a Confederation Claim on Region 57* 

Despite the influx of Deep Blues herring, food is still becoming scarce for the nomadic shark people. As starvation sets in during the winters, some of the nomads leave for greener pastures. *SHK shrinks to 7 units!*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The selection of a local governor, Saroondin, is indeed the correct move by Profundus Korasoon to impress the people of the Meadows of Elyandan. * The Gotezhar Sway the Aristocratic Faction in Region 136.* 

After a rocky relationship with the aristocrats, the Riftlings strategy bears fruit as the supportive pressure from priests and merchants in the area leave them with little choice, though several find it difficult to retract their public denouncement of the Riftlings. Ultimately, the nobles still resistant of Riftling leadership take a deal of emigration, and are escorted north with their replacements ready to lead. *The Riftlings Sway the Aristocratic Faction in Region 66* 

Costa Sereia hosts the Carnival in Cadid Santuario. The event is attended by delegations from the Sakura-Jin, the Cyphiri Union, the Order of Knights of the Ironkelp, and the Lux-Glossian Shades. The Cyphiri delegation trades Anoxic Adaptation technology to both Costa Sereia and Lux-Glossia.

The Lambent Syndicate hosts the first Exquisite Gala! In attendance are the Chorus of the Crimson Choir, the Lojanese Republic,  and the Hymenocera Expanse. Diplomatic ventures are a success at this event, with a PRS treaty established between the Lambent Syndicate and the Chorus of the Crimson Choir, as well as the turnover of a colony (Region 8) from the Lojanese Republic to the Lambent Syndicate.

The Gravetenders continue to host the Reef in Bloom as a meeting and discussion space for the polar Regions. The Kar-Nath Hegemony, Shifting Ennead, and Seatide Confederacy all send envoys. Treaties are exchanged between the Gravetenders and the Kar-Nath, as well as between the Seatide Confederacy and the Shifting Ennead. A Trade Route agreement is struck between the Gravetenders and the Kar-Nath Hegemony, and the Gravetenders also establish a pledge of mutual nonaggression with the Seatide Confederacy and a Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Emboldened and supplied with years of successful trading ventures, the Eternal Spring is an impressive supplier and can easily supply desired building materials. * The Eternal Spring Impresses the Mercantile Faction in Region 57* 

With mercantile excitement and the smell of opportunity overriding senses of superiority, Tobar merchants pave the way for relationships and trade routes north. * The Lojanese Republic Sways the Mercantile Faction in Region 10* 

Captured by the rumors of the Deep Blue, the Gravetenders submit a request for a Cultural Exchange with the herring in order to commune and converse on matters of death and growth * The Gravetenders form a Cultural Exchange with Deep Blue* 

The Carnival in Cadid Santuario gives an opportunity for the Costa to show their wealth and opportunities, with respectable if not completely successful results. * Costa Sereia Impresses the Mercantile Faction in Region 133* 

Several suits of customized Carapace Armor prove sufficient to win over many of the most important aristocrats of [Region 13].
* The Hymenocera Expanse Sways the Aristocratic Faction in Region 13* 

Riding on the wave of increased trade networks, the Seatide Confederacy puts utmost effort into solidifying these positive relations, swimming away happily with several successful contracts.
* The Seatide Confederacy Sways the Mercantile Factions in Regions 74, 75, and 52* 

The Shifting Ennead find themselves fascinated by the Gravetenders, enough to see them as allies and benevolent hostage-keepers. With a request for a Cultural Exchange, Telians entourage establishes scholars and hostages that will reside and learn more about the strange beings in the Dead Cities. * Shifting Ennead forms a Cultural Exchange with the Gravetenders* 

After finding an efficient route to an objective, there is often little need to waste energy in creating a new route as long as conditions remain the same. The delightful success of COOKies in increasing NPC trust is such a route, and it would hardly be fair to deny an NPC access to COOKies. * Deep Blue Sways the Aristocratic Faction in Region 58* 

* The Auros of Kaarme Impresses the Mercantile Faction in Region 15* 

Packs heavy with gifts and treats to show the wealth and potential rewards of the Dragons, Lawenach the Jovial continues to live up to their name with a successful display. * The Draigiau Residuum Gathering Sways the Aristocratic Faction in Region 70* 

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

*The Auros of Kaame establish a Trade Route with the Hymenocera Expanse*

Though surprised by the unexpected generosity of the Gravetenders, the Frozen King is not taken so aback as to fail to return their friendship.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony establishes a Trade Route with the Gravetenders*

The Gravetenders trade the Specialized Ship Silvered Eye to the Kar-Nath Hegemony, the gift celebrated with a grand parade and the personal attendance of the Frozen King.

*The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 68 for Gravelglass
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 59 for Coral Dye
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 59 for Coral Dye
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 59 for Coral Dye
The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 10 for Flare Slug
The Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 24 for Fibrous Kelp
The Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 19 for Coralberries
The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 134 for Cobalt Dye
The Kar-Nath Hegemony buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 78 for Preserved Foodstuffs 
The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 18 for Galena
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 10 for Flare Slug
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 26 for Blood Pearls
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 20 for Carcinized Architects
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 22 for Sandfish*

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The Flowing Way has always been a faith of interpretation and perspective - and now it has one more. Understanding, not action - all is uncertain and flexible, flowing like the currents.
*The Cyphiri Union formalizes the Cyphiri Way as a School of the Flowing Way*

Rejoice, ye who would seek life in death, rejoice. All may serve the Reef in Red - even the unwilling and heathenous. As the Reef grows, so too must the faith.
Rejoice.
*The Lighthouse adopts the Crimson Chant as official doctrine.
The Lambent Syndicate adopts the Crimson Chant as official doctrine.
The Unity adopts the Crimson Chant as official doctrine.*

*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp convert Holy Site 1 in the Glossian Sea (Region 135) to the Flowing Way with Assistance from Lux-Glossia

The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp convert Holy Site 1 in the Meadows of Elyandan (Region 136) to the Flowing Way

The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp convert Holy Site 1 in Region 111 to the Flowing Way

The Lux-Glossian Shades adopt the Middish School of the Flowing Way

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 8

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 13

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 2 in Region 13

The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 10*

The ferocity of the Unitys invading forces does not fail to disappoint the Path of Destruction priests in Region 20. They watch from the sidelines, cheering and performing sacrifices as the blood-hungry coral defeat not only their own soldiers, but the invaders from the Lighthouse, fighting with a lust for destruction that warms even the most jaded cultists heart. Following the victory, the former Path of Destruction cult submits eagerly to the Crimson Chant in its entirety.
*UNI gains the clerical support node in Region 20! HC 1 and 2 in Region 20 are converted to the Crimson Chant!*


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

No wonder is created quickly, and so it is the case in the cold, briny waters north of the Dead Sea. Over a course of days, the Riftling swarm, led by the Anointed Prophet, take position and together build a cloudy mass, impenetrable to eyes or passage, holding only the sacrifice of Riftlings and the hum of scraping bone. * Miracle! The border between Regions 60 and 59 becomes impassable!* 

Pioneering the combination of agricultural and grafting techniques, Pelli Hallus develops personal modifications and improved crops to be able to withstand brackish waters! * The Cyphiri Union develops Anoxic Adaptation - a Civilian Technology with prerequisites of Composite Grafting and Trophic Deconvolution. Those who have and can satisfy the requirements of this technology can now cross Brackish borders* 

An exciting development is made in Giantsbane horticulture! Experiments have shown that the development of the seedpod thallus allows for missile function, and an entirely new form of battle. Though its use requires higher scaling of production and Giantsbane training, the Ironkelp Knights rise to the challenge. [B[ The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp develop Supermarine Artillery - a Military Technology with prerequisites of Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, and Photospore Signalling. Those who have and can satisfy the requirements of this technology gain +1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0 [/B]

Uncontested in the blind auction, the Knights of the Ironkelp receive instructions for a final dead drop. Arriving, they find their weapon, and a piece of kelp with instructions for its use. An arthropod limb in a well-crafted tank, it appears to be an upscaled version of a mantis shrimps powerful punching claw, with an unusual payload. Grafted into the chitin at the end of the arm is a stone that bears a striking resemblance to an Otterian ceremonial rock. According to the instructions, the arm needs to be surgically attached to its user, allowing them to deliver devastatingly fast attacks akin to the mantis shrimp it is modeled after. In addition, whenever a living skull is crushed by the stone, the weapon releases a powerful shockwave capable of leveling buildings and deafening bystanders, all while leaving its wielder (but not their friends) untouched. The implications for both combat and ritual sacrifice are obvious. *OKI gains the artifact Thunderstone Cudgel! Mechanical effects: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle, rising to +2 if the defender benefits from a fortress, or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion, rising to +2 if the defender benefits from a holy order.*

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

*LIT & UNI fight while invading Region 20!*
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Raydeon the All-Seeing Blind Seer of Light, Prophet of Final Visions (Military 4), wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead (+2 to Maneuvering rolls) and the Radiant Sword (+1 charge per 2 enemy units lost) with Military 8 ruler, 3 LIT Units invade with Unyielding Force, facing off against 4 UNI Units led by Carapace the Eviscerator (Military 10) with Military 8 ruler attempting to be Tireless, as well as 2 native units led by a Military 10 commander using Unyielding Force.

Carapace the Eviscerator and the Native Commander tie while Tactically Maneuvering, beating Raydeon the All-Seeing Blind Seer of Light, Prophet of Final Visions. Carapace the Eviscerator has a larger army than the Native Commander - UNI and LIT fight first, with Carapace the Eviscerator successfully utilizing Tireless! (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss roll)

UNI Victory! UNI loses 1 Unit! LIT loses 1 Unit! The Radiant Sword gains no charges!

Second Battle: Native Commander successfully utilizes Unyielding Force (+2 own battle roll, +20% own casualties) while Carapace the Eviscerator successfully utilizes Tireless! (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss roll)

UNI Victory! UNI loses 1 Unit! Region 20 defenders lose 1 Unit!

The soldiers of the Lighthouse and the Unity fight for the edification of the Cult of Destruction; both seek to prolong the fight, knowing that what is sought is not victory, but loss. Carapace the Eviscerator longs for the blood demanded by the Reef in Red even as Raydeon the Seer hopes to feed the glory and power of the Radiant Sword he has been deemed worthy to bear. Whats more - that nation which best sates the Cult of Destruction will destroy and supplant it in turn, in keeping with that oldest and most primal rule of the sea - eat or be eaten.

Their preliminary battle for the honor of who might destroy the remains of the local military, is characteristically brutal, ending with a final duel between Carapace the Eviscerator and Raydeon the All-Seeing Blind Seer of Light, Prophet of Final Visions. The former, the overgrown and animate skeletal remains of an extinct monster; the latter, a blind prophet, armed with a blessed blade atop a zeal-inspiring war-palanquin. Though able to resist their own evisceration by virtue of the Radiant Swords brilliance and power, Raydeon's armaments prove insufficient in such a hand as his, and when a vision strikes him of ignominious and shameful demise should he remain any longer, the Seer decides that discretion is the better part of valor, taking what Kucen forces survive back with them.

A grim and ominous chant begins in the onlooking cultists of the Destructive Path, as Carapaces forces begin to close on the undaunted militia of the Region. Led by a former subordinate of the Warchief-Commissioner whose lineage did not match up to his - fairly considerable - martial acumen, they had no true death-wish to match the more radical members of their faith that watched in rapturous glee, but neither did they fear death - they hoped only to reduce to blessed oblivion as many of the debased and wretched creatures - twisted mockeries of the Sacred Ending that they were - which dared invade their home as was possible.

The vast bulk of their number are slain before finally the remainder fall away before the implacable, tireless advance of the Unity, whose own broken and lost litter the field behind. The militias commander watches silently as the frenzied cultists of his homeland begin to slaughter one another, too ignorant of their newly proclaimed faiths tenets to realize that the blood they spill now is wasted, and too caught up in an ecstatic doom to yet learn. As he joins his routing forces, pulling them back into a coherent mass of retreating soldiers, more than half of the newly Crimson clergy are slain without purpose before the Unity can halt them from wasting the blood that belongs more rightfully to the Reef in Red.


*KNH invades Region 75!*
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by General Kreel (Military 9) with Military 8 Ruler, 5 KNH units invade while attempting the March of the Conqueror, facing 2 native units led by a Military 8 commander attempting to use Unyielding Force.

General Kreel wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing March of the Conqueror! (+1 to battle roll, +10% own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)

Meeting the locals where they have amassed upon the open seabed, Kar-Nathi forces, primarily heavy armor, march on the natives from multiple sides, supported by irregulars in the form of harpoonists and lightly armored shock troops in the waters above. The formation advances steadily, General Kreel alternating the activity of his troops to maintain pressure without losing momentum to exhaustion.  A volley of Icequills disrupts cohesion, creating an opening for Path of Blades disciples to charge, shaping the enemy position and cutting through stragglers, followed by a surge of sound and movement by armored phalanx, recapturing the enemys attention and interrupting would-be reprisals. Another volley, another charge, another push. Again and again, like the beating of an anemone, pulsing and drawing them inexorably to their death. And to the Exarch of Banners, casualties are unimportant - only discipline matters. After all, with enough discipline, losses should be minimal regardless - Kar-Nathi tactics are, after all, second to none.

The native forces, unable to match this level of martial power in open battle, know they cannot withstand the invading army - and scarcely try, seeking mostly to escape to more defensible positions while the stouter among them fight a holding action to delay their enemys advance. Kreel, however, has anticipated this, and the general waits ready to ambush and chase down the fleeing defenders with several schools of veteran irregulars from both the Path of Blades and Deep-Hunter. As the pincer of the Nathi formation tightens, more and more of the local forces make a break for the surface, hoping for altitude to escape their more heavily-burdened attackers.

Unfortunately for General Kreel, the native commander was no cowardly whelp but a hardened veteran. Rather than flee in disorder to be cut down or speared, a concentrated force of the cornered natives assault Kreels elite irregulars directly, fighting with a ferocity and skill which takes the Nathi totally by surprise - many of the Hegemonys best soldiers are massacred in the melee that ensues, unable to leverage the support of their armored comrades far below, and General Kreel himself is knocked unconscious and taken prisoner. Now bearing a height advantage, the surviving defenders conduct an orderly fighting retreat, able to - barely - outmatch the remaining irregulars and harass the Nathi armored wedges with relative impunity until their ammunition is expended, and they are forced to quit the field entirely, having inflicted disproportionate losses to their occupiers and now in possession of a valuable hostage. Though Kreels subordinates are able to coordinate the occupation of the territory, without the generals imposing presence and personal charisma, the local powers remain unconvinced - though few are so brazen as to express confidence in the guerrilla resistance that some Nathi officers are convinced exists.

KNH Victory! KNH loses 3 Units! Region 75 defenders lose 1 Unit! General Kreel is captured in battle! KNHs Sway attempt fails!


*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Yirp the Fearsome (Military 9), 4 OTT Units invade while attempting to Skirmish, facing 2 native units led by a Military 5 commander attempting to Skirmish.

Yirp the Fearsome and the native commander tie while Tactically Maneuvering; both successfully utilize Skirmish Tactics! (total: -20% casualties for both sides)

OTT Victory! OTT loses 0 Units! Region 130 defenders lose 1 Unit!

The victory of Yirp the Fearsome and the Otterian Supremacy is assured before the battle is even fought - the utmost caution on the part of their Supreme Leader, and the utmost fear in the hearts of their enemies, results in such astounding results in those few battles that do occur that their remaining foes are struck numb with terror, and easily swept from the waters of the region, whose populace greets the Otterian Supremacy as heroes and liberators.

Or at least, thats how the Otters tell it. Given the speed of their conquest, the first half might even be true!


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Well aware of their own second-in-commands ambitions and abilities, Olgght takes pre-emptive action and takes on Ktloso, a rival of Gtsit who at the least, can be trusted to keep an eye on the Second-Champion and undermine any concerning efforts that Gtsit attempts. *Pfilghol recruits Ktloso the Shadow of Hunger, a Spy with an Intrigue score of 7!*

Codename: Eusebia - barely skirting past the World Gardens prohibition on hiveminds, this mutant flatworm was created from Musteakis samples acquired by the Divine Nacres at the request of the Sakura-Jin. Neither sapient nor involving subunits capable of autonomous life, the creature integrates itself into a host and passively records memories, shedding data-carrying eggs at predetermined or environmentally triggered intervals. These eggs eventually migrate to specialized crinoids that, when consumed by a sentient crustacean, integrate the racial memories and process the data for use. Capable of limited mental influence in response to discrete chemical signals by specialized handlers as well as a limited degree of directing likely targets to consume its progeny, the project is highly experimental for the gene-gineers of the Divine Nacres, who have very little experience in the design of hivemind organisms, especially when faced with such stringent restrictions regarding their design. *The World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin receives Project Eusebia, a Spy with an Intrigue score of 6!*

Whether it is ambition or plight that drives the Auros to That Which Slithers in the Darkness, no one shall tell. The unseen figure, silent to all but their summoner, hidden even in the light, is full of mystery. The rumor of their existence is always accompanied by a warning: pray you do not become the object of their focus.*The Auros of Kaarme recruits That Which Slithers in the Darkness, a Spy with Intrigue score of 9!*

Using careful observations of NPCs (Non-Pisces Civilization) and their response to shame, Deep Blue manages to exert fish force to gain access to Chelonian Hunters stocks. *Deep Blue Coerces Trade Post 1 in Region 55* 

Discontent with their offerings and opportunity, the merchants in the Eternal Spring are desirous of new and better deals. Petty grumblings turn to whispers, whispers turn to backroom talk, until eventually the entire upper echelons of the merchant class decide as one to look elsewhere for trusted opportunities. *The Mercantile Support in Region 51 becomes Open!*


*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

Though his armies were crushed, the body of Lamp-Lighter Dave was never found in the aftermath of the Lighthouse invasion. As a result, many of the conquered citizens of the Region refused to believe that their former leader was slain, and demonstrations occasionally erupted among partisans of the old regime. At last, a message is delivered to the local governors, purportedly from the Lamp-Lighter himself. Despite his humble origins, Dave has become a local legend, and there are those among the predominantly cultist populace that believe that the power of his radiant lamps themselves may be divine. It is a surprise, therefore, that Daves demands include, not a request for independence or for religious sovereignty, but in fact for the restoration of the Radiance faith and its promulgation in his own Region. *LIT may choose to convert their state faith back to the Radiance, and by doing so will gain the Aristocratic support in Region 19. If they choose not to do so, the Aristocratic Support in Region 19 will become Unruly.*

Devastated by Reaver assaults, Kaarmes aristocratic and religious structures are nearly obliterated. The merchants of the Region managed to escape the worst of the attack, thus becoming the most powerful faction in Kaarme. Now their leaders issue demands to the Aurean government in an attempt to secure themselves against a dire deficiency of equipment for Regional defenses. Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso are handed these terms, which include a provision that they be granted a larger official role in Kaarmean politics, under no illusions that the merchants will tolerate their refusal. *AOK may choose to accept the merchants demands, in which case they will be required to take two Economy actions per turn for the next four turns or until they control the Aristocratic and Clerical Supports in Region 19. If they refuse, the Mercantile Support in Region 14 will become Unruly.*

Across the world, Merchants grow frustrated with their governments inability to supply the goods theyve demanded for years. The most likely way to assuage them? Acquire the goods, and appeal to their egos
*The Mercantile Support in Region 17 becomes Unruly!
The Mercantile Support in Region 25 becomes Unruly!
The Mercantile Support in Region 60 becomes Unruly!
The Mercantile Support in Region 69 becomes Unruly!
The Mercantile Support in Region 77 becomes Unruly!
The Mercantile Support in Region 114 becomes Unruly!*

Unfortunately for the Vicarian Chambers, a few scientists and chorists doped up on religion were no match for a few experienced mercenaries doped up on dope. Having remembered to pillage, then destroy, the jubilant Selachians return home to sell their pilfered lab equipment and party like theres no tomorrow, until their money runs out and they discover that there actually is a tomorrow in which they have to go back to the Lojanese Republic for more work. 
*Region 6 Sacks Holy Site 2 in Bloodhome (26)!*

Although not armed well enough to fight off the shark raiders, most of the squid fishers in Region 74 manage to escape the raiding parties by hiding inside the schools of luminescent squid.
*The Seatide Confederacy resists SHK sack on Trade Post 2 in Region 74!*

When the Reavers strike, they strike without warning or mercy. The speed of their assault leaves no room for coordinated response - what protections are already in place must suffice. It is the sun-warmed waters of the Tropics that suffer their first assaults, unpredictably sporadic but perfectly coordinated. The action above the waves is difficult to discern from below the surface, but it appears that where the Reavers cannot avoid their old enemy entirely, they distract them - the gene-gineered warbeasts, hazard swarms, and defensive flora seeded or released into the waters surrounding the Nacres clients are drawn away and disrupted, carefully designed patterns of mutual support disintegrated into isolated obstacles in the face of fluidly adaptive and relentless tactics. Light, heat, and noise blossoms across the surface of the gleaming homes of the Nacres, leaving blackened scars on their previously unblemished forms, and in a rare few cases, cracking the exterior and scattering handfuls of jagged, iridescent shards to sink into the waters below.

*Spoiler: Reaved Faction Supports*
Show

 If a Faction Support is _Reaved_, then the dreaded Reavers have abducted, slain, or otherwise torn through enough of that factions members and/or infrastructure that its functionality is gutted, with any surviving elements preoccupied by petty power struggles, creating both vulnerability and opportunity. Reaved Factions have effects similar to Open Factions, with the following exceptions.
[li][*]Swaying successfully restores the faction and grants their Support as the locals take heart and inspiration, but Sway attempts are always made against TN 18 until the faction is no longer _Reaved_.[*]As a result of the power vacuum left in the faction, it is much easier to fill that gap with a governments preferred candidates. Impressing the faction may be attempted without meeting the normal requirements; however, all Impress attempts targeting Reaved factions are made against a TN of 13, with Distance Penalties doubled. [*]Failing on an Impress roll targeting a Reaved faction still allows one to acquire the factions Support if one takes a second action of the same type in the following round. This second action does not need to be rolled unless control of the faction is being contested by another player. Alternatively, one may opt to have the Support become Open instead of Reaved on a failed Impress attempt. In cases where the preferred result is contested, the higher roll determines the result. Ties maintain the status quo, as usual.[*]Reaved Aristocratic Supports mean the Region owner does not gain any increase in unit cap from owning the Region.[*]Reaved Clerical Supports prevent the use or removal of any Artifacts stored in the local Holy Order, if any.[*]Reaved Mercantile Supports mean that if Treasure is spent on a roll in the Region, two Treasure must be spent for each +1 bonus to that roll, rather than one.[/li]


It is only the Lambent Syndicate and the Unity which manage to hold off the gleaming raiders even in part, and their forces take many casualties in the process - perhaps the vigilance of securing newly-acquired territory is to thank for such success? Whatever the case, many lesser polities and the populace of contested territories suffer acutely in the aftermath of the destruction wrought by the Reavers - it is almost certain that alleviating such suffering will help demonstrate a countrys rightful place of prominence upon the world stage.

*The Lambent Syndicate resists the Reaving of Region 8s Aristocratic Support!
Region 8 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
Region 9 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved.
Region 10 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved.
Region 13 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
Region 14 Aristocratic Support becomes Reaved.
Region 14 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
Region 18 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
Region 19 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
The Unity resists the Reaving of Region 20s Aristocratic Support!
Region 22 Clerical Support becomes Reaved.
Region 22 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved.
Region 24 Aristocratic Support becomes Reaved.
The Lambent Syndicate loses 2 Units to Reaver raids.
The LOL TP 2 for Ching Heaang in Lojan (9) is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers.
The Open TP 2 for Flare Slug in Region 10 is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers.
Holy Site 2 in Region 13 is Sacked by Reavers, remaining Open.
The Auros of Kaarme lose 1 Unit to Reaver raids.
Holy Site 2 in Kaarme (14) is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open.
Holy Site 2 in Region 18 is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers.
The Lighthouse loses 1 Treasure to Reaver raids.
The Unity loses 2 Units to Reaver raids.
Holy Site 1 in Region 22 is Sacked by Reavers, remaining Open.
The UNI TP 1 for Sandfish in Region 22 is narrowly defended against a Reaver attack!
Region 24 native defenders lose 2 Units to Reaver raids.*

*No one of significant importance was lost to the Reaversthis time.*


*Organizations!* 

*GTZ raises their Reputation with ABS by 1 as a result of the Promotion of Marshal Fra Zel.
CCC raises their Reputation with ABS by 1, to a total of 1.
KNH raises their Reputation with ABS by 2, to a total of 2, spending a favor in the process.*

*Costa Sereia spends 2 Treasure to hire the Kalan Company for the Abyssal Stewards, repaying their Favor debt. The Kalan Company is no longer available to hire.*

*Gravetenders spend 1 Favor with ABS requesting Bounty of the Depths.*

*ESP indebts/spends a favor with ABS to gain 2 Treasure*

*PGL, CYP, SKR, GTZ, and LUX each contribute their first entries to the Neritic Manuals! PGL, CYP, SKR, GTZ, and LUX each gain +1 Favor with ABS! PGL and OTT each contribute an action to the Neritic Manuals, bringing it to 3/5 actions! PGL and OTT each gain +1 Favor with ABS! PGL may gain no more favors from contributing to the Neritic Manuals.*

*The Hymenocera Expanse contributes two more actions to the Coraline Compendium, completing it! As the only power in the area to cooperate so completely with the Stewards, they are awarded commensurately. Every Tropical zone country to have contributed an entry to the Coraline Compendium may take a non-action to gain one actions worth of progress towards the completion of a single Project which involves construction or craftsmership - Settling Colonies, Expanding Trade, and Establishing Holy Sites will always be considered suitable. This may only be done once, but will not expire until used.

HEX gains 1 Reputation with the ABS, for a total of 2, as well as The Coraline Compendium in Hym (3). The Coraline Compendium grants a +1 to all rolls for which a Fortress would provide a bonus, so long as the Region contains a Smoking Garden and the Region owner has a Reputation of 1 or higher with the Abyssal Stewards; this stacks for a total of +3 if a Fortress is built in the Region in the future.*

After much internal and external debate about how many votes a hive mind should count for, the Shark King settles the matter accidentally by off-handedly asking why one couldnt simply weigh the votes by the voters literal weight during a visit by the Chora. Finding such an assessment not totally disagreeable, the Chora quickly begins re-tallying votes with this in mind. Though a great deal of estimation is involved as a result of not having weighed every voter previously, the Chora nonetheless considers it workable enough, and determines thatDeep Blue was the victor, followed by the Eternal Spring? Maybe this method of counting wasnt as fair as they thoughtbut a bit too late now.
*The Polar Polity Popularity Poll is finished! DPB gains one free use of the Economy 5 Raise City Special Action - they must still take an action to establish the City. ESP gains 3 Treasure. STC may add a +1 bonus to one Sway attempt they make this round.*

*PGL, SKR, LUX, and GTZ contribute their first entries to the Songline of the Broken Seas! PGL, SKR, LUX, and GTZ each gain +1 Favor with the CCA! LUX contributes an action to the Songline of the Broken Seas, bring it to 3/5 actions! LUX gains +1 Favor with the CCA! LUX can gain no more favors from contributing to the Songline of the Broken Seas!*

Appreciative of the efforts of many of the Polar powers in providing material for the Songline of the Frozen Seas, the Chelonian Chora are more hesitant about the material provided by the emergent entity known as Deep Blue. It quickly becomes clear that they are already familiar with the story through their interactions with the Shark Folk, and are thus aware of its origin. Deep Blues addition is somewhat thought-provoking, but does not warrant inclusion in the Songline. They request something more original from Deep Blue - given the entitys distributed nature and their inseparable nature from Spawn Points oceanography, perhaps something introspective, or an especially notable or foundational memory?
*SEN, KNH, and DRG contribute their first entries to the Songline of the Frozen Seas! SEN, KNH, and DRG each gain +1 Favor with the CCA! DPB tries to contribute an entry to the Songline of the Frozen Seas, but their submission wasnt suitable for inclusion*

*DRG begins construction of a Reefback Nursery [1/3]*

*RFT, ESP, GRV, KNH, and DRG all pay 1 Treasure to DNA in order to benefit from Raiding Refuge! All slots are filled!*

*SKR spends 2 Favors and 1 Reputation to acquire a Spy furnished by DNA!*

*CCC raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 2.
CPS raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 4, spending a favor in the process and becoming the first country to bear the title of Bell-Keeper!*

*AOK and HEX both gain +1 Favor from DNA via exploration!*

*CCC raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 1.
DPB raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 3, spending a favor in the process*

Pleasantly surprised at the number of entries collected for their Genus Taxonomia in recent years, representatives of the Divine Nacres descend into the waters of the Draigiau Residuum a few days after receiving the samples and notes regarding the Behemoth Draig. They explain - with some embarrassment - that while they deeply appreciate the information on such an interesting specimen, its status as extinct makes it unsuitable to present to their superiors as an element within the Genus Taxonomia at present. However, they also note that if the Draigiau were to furnish them with information regarding any extant/surviving examples of mutualistic organisms once present solely on the Behemoth Draig, they are sure they would be able to justify the inclusion of such a magnificent creature, ensuring that it lives in Nacreous posterity long into the future.
*GRV, KNH, ESP, and SEN each contribute their first entries to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare! GRV, KNH, ESP, and SEN each gain +1 Favor with the DNA! DRG contributes two entries to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare, but one of their submissions isnt quite suitable for inclusion.*

*A formal treaty is signed at the Exquisite Gala by LSD and CCC. LSD commits themselves to an Ultimatum to protect CCC against all hostile military action not precipitated by hostile military action on the part of the CCC; LSD gains +1 Prestige.

Two formal treaties are signed during the latest activity at the Reef in Bloom. STC and SEN commit to mutual non-aggression, freedom of trade and travel, and non-interference in each powers respective sphere of influence. KNH and GRV commit to mutual non-aggression, enforced by diplomatic mediation; KNH gains +1 Prestige.*

*CCC spends 5 Treasure to gain +1 Prestige.*
*GTZ is the first to Settle a Colony in the Temperate Region, and gains +1 Prestige.*

To maintain a foremost position on the global stage can be extraordinarily difficult. Rumors, tall tales, and gossip concerning the Gravetenders, tireless and silver-clad inheritors of a civilization said to have been unparalleled, can be heard in every waystation of repute on the planet, if one waits long enough. As other powers rise to such venerable position, it is inevitable that some cannot keep up, given the feeble limits of mortal awe - in the end, it would turn out to be the Chorus of the Crimson Choir, their localized fame, built on a strong foundation of religious notoriety, unable to compete on a global scale with the uniquely intriguing nature of the Gotezhar and Gravetenders.
*GTZ, GRV, and CCC are all Rank 4 with PRS! One must see their status decline as the others riseCCC is reduced to Rank 3!*

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 5*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 4 *Military* 4 *Economy* 5 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn (New) Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy, +1 Military
Raise Unit [Military] - Unrolled
_Unlike the Ulnesh, the Hallus took the Stewards' warnings seriously, despite the arrangements already made with the Nacres. Baran had already been quietly inquiring with the Council Fund about establishing some kind of standing force on retainer, rather than hiring just for specific tasks, and now he was undeniably in charge he was able to make it happen. The natural first step came from the Kalan - while their main forces were now under the employ of the Stewards full-time, there were still smaller groups of Kalan working across the Union and with some money spread around and deals made it was easy enough to bring them all under the direction of the Fund to be paid and reorganised into a full fighting unit._Raise Unit [Military] - Unrolled
_Besides the new Council Fund efforts, the Hallus family had been spending the last few years picking up mercenaries here and there in preparation for this time, and now that an official military was being created they could field their accumulated force more openly. Forming a more irrelegular force to the disciplined Kalan core, the Hallus troops were a hodgepodge of the different species, specialities and approaches to war found across the zone._Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres [Diplomacy] - 13, Success
_The scientific minds of the Hallus family other than Pelir had always had some interest in the Nacres and their technology, despite not dealing much with them in the past, and several of those Cyphiri convince Baran to put together a diplomatic effort to establish ties with them - the thing that convinces him in the end is the idea that they might have tools and technology that will be of great use combined with their new anoxic exploration technology._Sway Mercantile Support of 114 [Diplomacy] - 11, Failure
_Seeing the growing problems in Orope, despite finally establishing a dye supply, the Tellan set about on a charm-offensive to try to bring the unruly merchants on-side, backing their efforts with a hefty supply of Hallus funding. Despite their best efforts, however, they fail to make much of an impact._Buyout TP1 of 118 [Economy] - 8, Failure
_A little surprised by the colonist's dissatisfaction with the crops brought over from Cyph-Arel and their desire for meat, the leaders of the Pylet family nonetheless set their opportunity scouts on the task of finding something to satisfy their demands. Along the Orope - Cyph-Arel trade route, the Tellan had to make land deals with several of the farms that were dotted around the neutral ground between Orope and Dashasham, and so those farmers soon found themselves visited yet again by Cyphiri - this time Pylet representatives looking to arrange regular shipments of their sea cows down south. They don't get particularly far, the farmers apparently taking offence at the gifts the Pylet had brought with them._

*Nonactions*
Provide Cobalt Dye to OKI through the trade route for use satisfying Desired ImportsAccept a Cultural Exchange from Costa SereiaSpend 1 ABS Favour for +1 ReputationSpend 1 CCA Favour for +1 ReputationA Monumental Undertaking: The Great Hall of the Union [3/3] (Gain 1 Prestige from finishing)
*Spoiler*
Show

The agents of the Council Fund, professional to a fault and not letting the changes in the Union Council get in the way of their work, commence construction of the Great Hall. With contracts established with the relevant minor families to ensure a steady supply of structural plants and fibers, a labour force hired and budgeted for, and several groups of specialised artisans contracted to supply their expertise, this is the easiest part of the job for the Fund workers - they just need to keep a close eye on things and make sure things move smoothly. Things soon start progressing to the satisfaction of all involved, and over the years the Great Hall takes shape. 

Much of its grandness comes from the fiber mats that serve as walls and dividers in Cyphiri architecture - many of the hired artisans are weavers whose particularly deft tentacles intertwine strands from different strains to create patterns and images in the walls themselves - the symbol of the Union, along with images representing major elements of the Union's history, is prominent on the walls around the central courtyard and fields, while the main room in which the Union Council is to assemble and work has mats displaying the personal crests, logos and personal stories of the relevant families, a theme continued into the living quarters afforded to each family that take up the rest of the inner ring of the Great Hall (the Fund quietly pays for spare walls to be made with the symbols of several families who aren't in the Union Council but may well do soon, as well as some blank ones in case a family leaves the Council for some reason and their symbols need to be taken down quickly and quietly - these kinds of changes aren't at all common, but it pays to be prepared). 

The outer parts of the ring are more practical in nature - they still have their exterior walls and those facing the hallway visitors take to enter the inner ring decorated to keep a proper image to outside observers, but inside the construction of these areas are more practically-minded to fit their function of housing and providing necessary facilities to the people who staff the Hall and provide services to the Council representatives attending (while arrangements are made with some smaller families to provide some of those services, the bulk of the Hall's staff are from the Council Fund, the younger or less popular members filling most roles, although those roles of a more managerial nature or directly interacting with representatives are left to the more trusted Fund members).[/I]



*News and Rumours*
TBD

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


<TBD: Change to fit new ruler situation>

There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).
Ulnesh
_Other:_ All Supports in 122
Dominant power among the families, split between being the top agricultural family and a strong political structure, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields.
 - Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and as such ruler of the Union, driving the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way.
 - Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries.
 - Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack 
 - Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position
 - Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work.
 - Chelat Ulnesh, mainly deals with other major families and the Union Council, good at it but is dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them
 - Helad Ulnesh, coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used.

Council Fund
_TPs:_ 122.1
Acts as a family but not bloodline based, made up of people and assets contributed by every Union Council member. Creates and maintains a source of income that is used for the good of the Union rather than individual families (although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering is used to push their focus towards their interests), and also pays for mercenaries and trains leaders in case of war. Their members lack surnames, instead working their Fund status into their introductions. Has a lot of investment in the photospore networks across Cyph-Arel. Also the biggest current buyer of the gold prospected by various families.
 - Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, with her current focus being the Kalan Company. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Hallus
_TPs:_ 122.2
The second-largest agricultural family due to being the inventors of trophic deconvolution and leveraging that advantage as the Union adopted those methods. Eager to continue making advancements, has eyes on the Ulnesh family's position.
 - Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
 - Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.

Tellan
_TPs:_ 109.1, 114.2
_Other:_ CYP-OKI Trade Route
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish.

Carral
_TPs:_ 123.1 
_Other:_ Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family down on its luck, turning to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of 112 to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more powerful in 112 have stalled for now with little gain, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now making moves towards gaining full control of the economy there, with support from the Ulnesh and Kelad families.

Kelad
_TPs:_ 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Pylet
_TPs:_ 
_Other:_ 
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of [129], but is beholden to the Hallus in turn.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Economy 5, Faith 5 (Next Round: Diplomacy 5, Faith 5)
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5 (Next Round: None)

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 1 Favour (Expected Change: +1 Rep. -1 Favour)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 1 Favour (Expected Change: +1 Rep, -1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 1 (Expected Change: +1 Prestige)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +2)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: -2)

*Trade Posts*
_Efective Total Owned_ 11
109.1 - Swarm Ash
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
122, 123

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borderss



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 8

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None

*Claims*
122 - Historicity

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 5

Ruler: The Youngest, Second Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 6
Intrigue: 3
Actions:

*Spoiler: Life, uh, finds a way*
Show


Calamity! While the Riftlings have grown no less fastidious in their care of the Dead Seas, while the borders still remain closed to aliens, and while the Mother still breathes Her noxious panacea, the seeds of life have nonetheless taken root. Here, see a sprig of seagrass poke from the seafloor. There, a mite, almost invisible in the sand, miles from any border. Somehow, this blooming blight is encroaching on the Mother's sacred region, and with it comes a disclarity of boundary. Where once the world knew that to enter these waters was death, the blurring of borders means that interested tradesfolk are drawing ever nearer. The Dead Seas are for the Riftlings, but it is the Mer who make incursions, seeking the treasures that can be found wherever the breath of life extends. They come to seize our soil. They come to despoil our lands. If not dealt with, they may think themselves here by rights. There can be no delay. Toxins must be found.


*Economy:* Establish Trade Route with the Eternal Spring 
*Spoiler: Midas' Burden*
Show


The Great Mother has been generous these years, and the fertile soil she breathes has accumulated past the point of keeping. The Dead Seas are beginning to sprout with life, no matter how the Riftlings toil to beat it back. Perhaps the Eternal Spring will know what to do with this. Perhaps they will know how to eradicate this life-blight. Envoys are sent with a sample of soil and of the horrible spread of foreign flora. 



*Faith:* Create Artifact
*Spoiler: The Censer of the Mother's Breath*
Show


Does it matter from which cluster the Youngest is birthed? None can say, but what is beyond debate is that a cleric ascended, and from the depths of the True Deep, a great device not unlike a flail was given. This black stone reliquary hangs from a chain of bone-white rock, and from the holes which dot it wafts wonder. 

Swinging this censer miraculously produces clouds of mineral rich hydrogen sulfide, a sign of blessing from the Great Mother. This effect induces zealous frenzy, allowing the holder accomplish by faith what otherwise would require other motivations. 

_Once per turn the holder of this Artifact may take a non-Faith action as a Faith action for purposes of stat growth only (using the typical stat for modifiers). If the holder does this, they may roll 2d6+Faith against a TN of 12 before rolling the action in question. Upon success, the action gains a +1 bonus to the roll._ (LapisCattis approved)



*Faith:* Convert Region 59 Holy Site 1  (2d6+6faith) Roll: 11 FAILURE
*Faith:* Convert Region 59 Holy Site 2 (2d6+6faith) Roll: 16 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: The Age of Wonder Dawns*
Show


If rolls successful, insert text about conversion in the face of miracle.



*Faith:* Set Holy Site Bonus (+1 to resist Reavers, +1 to all rolls targeting Reavers)
*Spoiler: Whispers from the Polar Currents*
Show


The Riftlings are an isolationist people, yes, but they have been forced to endure the presence of aliens in their Seas-Not-Yet-Dead since the Chelonian Chora has claimed a trading post. This has been a grave injustice, an unspeakable imposition, a treacherous invasion, and a surprisingly pleasant affair. Make no mistake, the Chora are unwelcome and alien, foreign interlopers in lands not open to their intervention. Yet their songs bear a certain power, and the Riftlings who work to shore up support within hearing of the Chora have been known to incorporate the rhythms of the music into their labors, have gone so far as to add their own unpracticed voices into the melodies. The Chora are a terrible and unwanted presence. But a pleasant one.

These travelers know of the horrors of the outside world. Stories have spread, not just of the Reavers, but of their imminence. Yes, the Nacres extorted the peoples of the pole for protection, but to know for a fact from a less-lesser race that the Reaving tide is incoming? The Riftlings mean to prepare. The stories are vague, and the songs more art than substance much of the time, but enough is gleaned for a basic strategy. The Anointed Prophet take these messages to its places of influence, the Holy Sites of the Riftlings Many, and from there it spreads by trade lines to the Eternal Spring. Eventually, all who know the Eternal Communion have at least some defense in place.


Nonactions:
*[Non Mechanical Diplomacy]*: Bind ourselves by oath to the non-isolate agenda. Treaty text is _"Treaty Powers agree that they will support and advance non-isolate intelligence agenda"_

*Non-Action Intrigue*: Fend off the treacherous Congregation's attempts to pull the aristocracy back from sense. Roll: 6 FAILURE

Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
*Faith:* 8 (+2)
Intrigue: 3

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 9+1
Economy: 4
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5+1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Build The Line of Olgght [5/5]*
_Project effect: +1 Unit Cap, +1 Unit Cap with aristocratic support_
A massive network of barracks, fortifications, and seaways now crosses the borders of the Pfithreef, all the way from Gan Kotzim to Ghlsgtot and out to every edge of the region. This new infrastructure is immediately put to use quartering the many warriors Olgght has gathered to themselves and preparing them to defend the Pfithreef against all comers.

*Military: Sack 141 HC 1 for Pacifism*
The pacifist outreach attempts of earlier years did not go forgotten. Olgght declares their faith the perfect training exercise for their growing army and sends a sizeable force to raze their sites of peaceful worship to the ground.

*Intrigue: Coerce 101 TP 1 for Luxurious Hides*

*Intrigue: Coerce 113 TP 1 for Phosphorite*

*Intrigue: Coerce 129 TP 1 for Nutritious Silt*
_Spend a treasure on this roll_
Repeating the events of earlier times, Pfith raiders strike out at various places of value, to bring resources back to fuel the growing war engine of their nation.


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

* Non-actions*
Spend 1 ABS favor to gain 1 ABS reputation 

Accept Cultural Exchange and Technologies from SKR


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/5
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. 
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
1/5
+1/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Mineblossom Sponge: 130.1
War-Jellies: 132.1 (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation score: 14

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion

Diplomacy 5
Military 3
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

*Diplomacy* Open Diplomatic exchange with Pfithreef 

Subaction- give brackish border and Trophic deconvolution technology to Pfithreef

_Long viewed as ideal converts to Sakura-Do, the Pfilghol have opened the door to Sakura-Jin missionaries_


*Diplomacy* explore the covered region to the Northeast * success,  due to passive bonus from the Nacres*

*Diplomacy* explore region 125  *success*

_With new technology acquired from abroad, Sakura-Jin apostles are sent out, like has not been done since before the fall of the Precursors_

*Diplomacy* attempt to raise ABS reputation 
_The Sakura-Jin do not understand the strange creatures of the deep, but their good will seems valuable._ *success*

*Faith*  finish the Songline of the Broken Seas.
_Sakura-Jin clerics pray for the completion of this grand project._

*Spy action-  redacted*
_Project Eusebia attempts to infest a target._

*Non-action*

Continue work on the Grand Museum 
*Spoiler:  The cave of Wonders*
Show


With the walls and foundations built and the centerpieces installed, the other wings needed attention.  A principle attraction would be cultured organs possessing unique biological properties, used for grafts and as templates for industrial constructs. 
Two particular attractions needed special attention.
The bioluminescent jellyfish kept reproducing, to the shame of the priests.  Sterilizing it without killing it proved impossible,  and the lighting was changed to schools of fish that seemed to move with an emergent intelligence. But they were dumb and sterile, and the clerics were at their wits' end, so nothing was said of how easily the school was trained to follow visitors and provide light for them in exchange for treats, which they carefully distributed amongst their swarm.

The other issue was the Mantis Shrimp weapon.  Even without a brain, firing it was dangerous.  And it aggravated the lightfish, who kept killing it.  Eventually the entire display was scrapped in favor of the Ghola Tank, a new device allowing the culturing of mammals without using adult female mammal wombs, which was barely accepted under Sakura-Do. 



Provide more information for the Stewards.
*Spoiler:  The Neiritic Manuals*
Show


Dashasham has long been famous for its mosaics. These decorate most flat public surfaces both in Precursor ruins and modern caverns, being one of the few clear consistencies between the two cultures. 
Mosaics are made of shiny rocks put in place with Glue from barnacles. Tesselating, four-sided designs are used, although the Precursors favored rectangles, and the Sakura-Jin Gardener culture prefers triangles.  Also different is the choice of topic.  Precursors preferred idealized animal forms and historical topics. In contrast, such portrayals are rare, though not, forbidden, in Gardener culture.   They prefer landscapes and geometric designs, especially portraying fanciful ideas of what they imagine the surface world is like.


 -provide The Gotezhar with Glue


Leader stats +2 Diplomacy

New stats:

Diplomacy 7
Military 3
Economy 6
Faith 5
Intrigue 1

Rolls

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 5 (Years 13-15)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 10
Fai: 6
Inf: 5

Next Round: 

Actions:
Eco: Eco 5 to upgrade Immortal Jellyfish to Maleficent Jelly



Eco: Buyout Hatesheer (Failure)
Eco: Impress 51 with Chelonian Hunters
Eco: Buy TP 3 of region 71 (2d6+10-1+1) (Spend Treasure)
Eco: Buy TP 2 of region 57 (2d6+10-0)

Rolls For Actions (And Resist)
(Ignore the 65 roll, invalid, I don't have a TP nearby to Impress with.)
Replace with this roll (failure anyway, the dice hate me this game apparently)

Non-Actions
Use 1 Favor with Divine Nacres to Raise Rep with them.
Sack Resist against the Sharks, spending treasure.
2d6+3+1

Enter into the [redacted] [redacted], which reads as follows:
*Treaty Powers agree that they will support and advance non-isolate intelligence agenda.*

The Medusa have made friends with hiveminds and isolates alike, for the flourishing of all involved. Mutual exponential growth serves as a root by which most other higher branch goals can be nourished. That being said, after much observation, one can only conclude that isolate behavior could be... optimized.


Write up Great Project (3 action)
[The Crypt Of Mamomos]

Now complete, the egg has been fertilized. All that is left is to wait. This masterpiece is quite the spectacle of gold and silver and platinum and worthless shinies. If nothing else, any tourists into the region (which Eternal Spring has increasingly welcomed) find it to be a prestigious attraction to gawk at. Of course, they see no real religious value in it, even most of the Medusa don't see the religious value such a giant glorified nest brings.

Although Violet is beginning to suspect. She is preparing for the inevitable conflict. Not observable to something on a smaller timescale observing it for but a moment, but to a plant, one can see it twitch, imperceptibly grow, like a plant would. That egg isn't just some money shrine made to attract tourists (and for the occasional thief to try swiping a part of), but something true and alive, perhaps made of money itself.

*Spoiler: Part2*
Show


The rocks began to resemble a temple. Nothing like the giant tribe sponsored temples that laid around the rest of the region, but it felt wonderous in its own unique way. It appeared more to be a nest, than anything else. Gilded in rocks, in shinies, in gold and gems and jewels of the kind that seemed worthless to the Medusa, but that the other, smaller minded races held so near and dear. String too, from woven seaweed. Something special and precious to behold. And, right at the center, was to go a giant egg.


*Spoiler: Pt1*
Show

One Medusa took this whole 'religious' thing more seriously than the rest. Unification. Power. The means by which species interacted with each other. It was steadily starting to make sense, to this one. The other Medusa didn't get it, focusing on more paltry things, assets, resources. The literal currency itself was the power, it was the very means by which the other races connected to each other. Words were cheap, but time and again, what motivated the non-hive mind races was this concept. It was transmitted from one end, and like a neuron transmitting a signal, the receiving end produced an outcome.

When Violet (she refused to call that Medusa 'queen') started pulling the merchants and resources under her sway, it was not because she did negotiation or friendly chatter better than her predecessor. The Violent Violet was childish, and barely managed to not be enough of an annoyance to get uprooted. No, it was because she understood the power of Coin. Shell. Whatever material thing or want the given entity wanted, she provided, and took up a greater surplus in return.

Soon enough, this Medusa would show them the true underlying nature of the supposed, quote unquote, 'non-hive mind species'.




Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / ESP / Somebody? / City(ESP) (x1)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)
TP 1, 2, 3 of 59 Coral Dye (x2)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (x2)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 59, 68


Treasure: 5
Passive Treasure Income: +2
Soldiers: 0

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate region, Capital: 135 
Round 5
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Ramira of the Viridian Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 5:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 2
Economy - 3
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 5

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy, +1 Intrigue

*Ruler stats for round 6:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate southeast of region 97. [12, SUCCESS]

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate southwest of region 102. [15, SUCCESS]

*3. Economy:* Settle colony in 111. [2/3]

*4. Economy:* Settle colony in 111. [3/3]
Choose to add an additional Holy Site following the Flowing Way.
Choose to change the desired import.

*5. Faith 5:* Create a Lux-Glossian School of the Flowing Way, the Lux-Glossian Way.
Set school bonus to +1 to Investigations.
*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

Like all branches of the Flowing Way, the Lux-Glossian school's faiths center around storytelling and fate. In the beginning, the gods held every story of the world in their hands and delicately twisted each thread into the tapestry of the world. With a master weaver's skill, they enforced their Divine Will upon the fabric of reality to make the waters, peoples, and stories that are known today. Having demonstrated the ability to alter the flow of story to their desires, the gods stepped back and are not active in the modern day.

For the peoples of the world to grow, two things must happen. We must discover every thread of the gods' tapestry, even those hidden in the depths, the burning lands, or the toxic wastes. And we must learn to exert our will over the weave to make new, innovative patterns and tales that the gods did not ordain. To these ends, the Lux-Glossian school of the Flowing Way focuses more on discovery and creativity than other schools. Rather than those that study old tales for glimpses of understanding, those that can improvise a new story thread that has not been heard before are valued the most. Similarly, rather than archivists of ancient tales, Lux-Glossian faithfuls are explorers of dangerous untread waters, leaving no stone unturned.


*Non-Actions:*

1. Change ruler to Ispe of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. [Roll here]

2. Spend a favor with CCA to increase to rank 1.

3. Spend a favor with ABS to increase to rank 1.

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 5: -1 rep with ABS for having less than 2 units (taking the hit)
End of round 6: -1 rep with CCA for owning a region with open supports (taking the hit)
End of round 7: -1 rep with CCA if I still owe favor debt (shouldn't be an issue)
Respond to Gengy
Start a monumental undertaking
Enter a contribution to the Neritic Manuals, if that's still a thing next round
Make a flag!

----------


## Silent_Interim

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir

Round 5

Ruler: Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise

Ruler Stats Round 2:
Diplomacy - 8
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5

*Actions:*
[Diplomacy] Raise rep with CCA from 2 to 3.[Diplomacy] Raise rep with ABS from 1 to 2.[Diplomacy] Raise rep with DNA from 1 to 2.[Diplomacy][Faith] Convert HS2 in region 26 (Vicarian Chambers, Bloodhome). Assist self.
_Since the unforgivable depredations of the Lojanaese mercenaries, none have been entirely comfortable in the Vicarian chambers. They must be re-consecrated, restocked, and made once again safe if not entirely comfortable._

*Ruler stats increase:* +2 Diplomacy

*Non-Actions:*
Resist all conversions to faiths other than The Crimson Chant in regions with clerical support.Continue Prestige Monument (3/5): The Grim Cathedral.
_To come_

*News & Rumours:*
Alinus Ernost VIII was apparently sighted in Bloodhome, with a body and a breathtaking quantity of Siren Extract.
*Notable Legislation*


Ruler Stats for Round 2
Diplomacy - 10
Military - 2
Economy - 2
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 5

*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Faith 5, Intrigue 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 1, 1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favour (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
None

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +1)

*Aristocratic Support*
26

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
26.1  Blood Pearls

*Mercantile Support*
None

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
None

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

*Clerical Support*
2, 26, 31

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
Scarlet Glory (5): +1 to Impress Actions

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Alinus Ernost VIII (8)



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


26 - Historicity

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 7
Military 6
Economy 5
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Economy* - Settle Colony in Region 8 [1/3]*Economy* - Settle Colony in Region 8 [2/3]*Economy* - Settle Colony in Region 8 [3/3]*Economy 5* - Create Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic*Military* - Invade Region 24 through Bloodhome with 6 Units under Netra the Rubicund Fist (Mil 8) [Bespoke Tactical Doctrine not submitted, Netra will use Unyielding Force for this battle]
_Though her appointment had been largely ceremonial, Netra's success in fending off the depredations of the Reavers wins her a glimmer of influence within the Syndicate.  Sensing her opportunity to rise to a position of power where she might contend with one of the great Mistresses, the Rubicund fist lays out an ambitious plan to take advantage of native forces also reeling from the Reavers' passing.  Salivating at the thought of ever more exotic lands and peoples to bind to them, the Mistresses approve, and the Syndicate's unified army of mercenaries and addicts moves south through the lands of the Crimson Chorus to assault the wild South._

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 13-15 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 5

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Military]* Impress Aristocracy in Ektalithiades [113]: 22
The retinues following Carrington and Hanisch are not only militarily impressive in their own right, they also contain many Middish nobles who have recently come into positions of local power in Ektalithiades. The combination of military prowess and personal loyalty should help stabilize the situation in the new polities.

2. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 112] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 16
The southern faithful are separated from their northern brethren by a great distance and many peoples. In the interest of securing the north-south currents for pilgrims of the Way, the Order dispatches chaplains to establish a waystation south of the Tideswept Shelf. No consultation with the waters' Otterian overlords is taken, but it is hoped that they will recognize the action's peaceful intent.

3. *[Faith]* Convert Ezcorher [138] HS 3 to the Flowing Way: 13 (Gotezhar assist not included in roll)
Buoyed on the success of their ministry to the Meadows of Elyan'dan, a few of the original missionaries (chief among them a budding chaplain named Luc d'Espoir) travel to the Gotezhar capital alongside a number of new Mer converts. Kashowira Reef, with its exhilarating rapids and currents, proves an invaluable location for teaching object lessons in the nature of Fate and Divine Will.

4. *[Faith]* Convert Ektalithiades [113] HS 2 to the Flowing Way: 12 (region ownership assist not included in roll)
Though the Tyrnamoi have been recently reticent to abandon their vegetable veneration, their conversion has become a priority for the prodigal Knights in Ektalithiades. The Ektalithiadean Assembly faces significant religious tension between the Tyrnamoi communities ostensibly assembled and the Middish nobles who sit in said assembly, and so, in his authority as Knight Bailiff of the Alehlangue, Jörn Hanisch requests missionaries from the Order to shore up his position in the region.

5. *[Faith]* Convert Ektalithiades [113] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: 13 (region ownership assist not included in roll)
Not one to be outdone in the execution of a holy mission, the self-proclaimed King Carrington of Dupiopólisol puts his own chaplains to work spreading corrected interpretations of local folklore that place him in the narrative fin-trails of Sheldon J Plankton itself. Whether or not the effort actually convinces anyone that he is an instrument of the divine, it succeeds at spreading the tenets of the Flowing Way among the Tyrnamoi.

Nonactions:
Accept Cobalt Dye from the Cyphiri Union via the trade routeSubmit the following short monograph on Middish construction to the Abyssal Stewards for inclusion in the Neritic Manuals:

*Spoiler: On Giantsbane*
Show



The preeminent role of the Giantsbane plant in Middish society evidences divine will in a way that few other creations do - so perfectly suited to the Middish that the current of fate that drew it into reality must have been swift and strong indeed. Those rare and dangerous creatures who might still prey on unwary Middish will rarely attack one sheltered by a Giantsbane, knowing that they are sure to ingest the toxin within the plant, while at the same instant the common cattle upon which all Middish ultimately depend for sustenance can graze without fear. Travel is rendered quite simple, as the well-known currents of Orope will pull a Giantsbane plant along trivially without the need for draft fish or for carrying heavy parcels on one's fins, and ambushes from the seafloor or the dangers of shifting sandslides are irrelevant.

With dexterous lips and enough care not to poison oneself, one may twist and braid the hanging roots of a smaller Giantsbane into a tubular structure, a suitable dwelling where a lone herdsmiddish or a small family can rest at night. For large families who require more space, artisans in need of a workshop, or even merchants wanting a storefront, a larger Giantsbane's roots, intertwined with a basketlike structure made of woven seagrass or Giantsbane leaves (or even surface driftsubstance), allow for as much interior space as could be desired while retaining the many advantages of dwelling within the plant. "Architecture" is therefore perhaps the wrong word, and "weaving" or "braiding" styles might be more suitable to describe the beautiful and unique patterns which emerge from this patchwork of seagrass, leaf, and root, and "painting" to describe those homes of the noble and wealthy which are dyed and decorated with brilliant colors.

The greatest Oropegian cities take this process to its natural conclusion: clusters of ancient Giantsbanes hang in the water, their sheltering roots adorned by hundreds of houses where thousands of Middish safely sleep. How can one then be surprised that the Middish rarely build free-standing structures when free-floating ones serve their every need so admirably?


.
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Disputes between the Order and the merchants have become distressingly common in the past few years. At first it was merely petty squabbles inflamed by angry chaplains and house sages upset by the lack of action towards solving the memorization problems inherent in managing the vast history of Orope, but negotiations with the Cyphiri for Cobalt Dye proved fruitful, and those concerns were addressed - the dye proving a usable ink for etching records into Giantsbane carvings or even simply painting into seagrass paper. Disconcertingly, the mercantile unrest seems to have taken on a life of its own, heedless of the steps taken to resolve the root concern, and intractable debates swiftly turn into purposeless shouting matches.
.The rise of other organized schools....
.Queen Esenam's declaration warrants reply, and after deliberation among the Knights Commander and the Masters, messengers are dispatched to [Region 127] warning her that, though the strength of her army and the conviction of her diplomatic policy are admirable, further threats or provocation against the faithful will be swiftly and overwhelmingly redressed.
.News from Ektalithiades filters back slowly to Orope. It seems that over the past five years the remaining Middish nobles have exiled and supplanted the local power base and then splintered into two factions tied to charismatic leaders. In the north, Dupiopóli serves as the seat for Knight Bailiff Carlton Carrington, an Insmiddish originally dispatched by the Second Master to guard K.C. Tolmach. To the south, Nótiapóli hosts Knight Bailiff Jörn Hanisch of the Alehlangue and his squabbling court. Though both leaders seem to dislike each other, open conflict was averted until recent months; Carrington declared himself King of Dupiopólisol and, in response, Hanisch declared the creation of an Ektalithiadean Assembly contesting his authority in the north. 
.The self-proclaimed declaration of a new Middish King is a significant matter, and one which draws attention back to Ektalithiades....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: *10*
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: 8
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Faith +2


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 4 / 6

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore Signalling
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
Reputation:PRS rank 2

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Economy] Gain technology
[2][military] create unit
[3][military] create unit
[4][military] create unit
[5][military] create unit

Non Actions:
-momumental undertaking (3/3 part project)
-gift 2 units to ABS for favour
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 18: TP1 (Galena)

Passive income: 2/turn

Units:4/5
treasure: 4

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxic Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 1
-The Divine Nacres: 1

New stats
stat increase: military +2
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 2
chelonian chora: 0
divine nacres: 1
international prestige: 1




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-Divine Nacre warn of raiders and raiders have already been seen in various countries.  The army is to be expanded to meet this possible threat, including a regiment of lancers riding engineered Mantis Shrimp.

-Despite raider warning, the High King decides to provide the Abyssal Stewards with some units to protect their base against raiders.

-When the Divine Nacres asked for entries in the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare, the Hymenocera scribes provided an overview of the coral species they had engineered to pass messages through the region



*Spoiler: technology*
Show


-Toxic Filtering:
After years of research and with the help of the Abyssal Stewards who work near toxic environments, Hymenocera scientists have finally managed to graft small pieces of engineered sponges on specifically created armour, which could be worn so the sponge could filter out the dangerous chemicals in the water before they can impact the individual.  Now the toxic terrains to the North and East of the Expanse are also open for expansion.
Pre-reqs: tech: Composite Grafting; resource: armour



*Spoiler: Army*
Show


Two new regiments will be raised into the army.
current army Order of Battle:
-1st regiment infantry, the King's Own
-2nd regiment infantry, the Coldstream Guards (new)
-1st regiment cavalry, the Royal Lancers (new)
-The Foreign Legion (regiment Selachian mercenaries)
-the reserves: smaller detachments raised by the various nobles, about 2 regiments in total, only for defense (extra units raised by aristocracy to defend regions)

each infantry regiment will consist of an HQ company, an engineering company and 2 line battalions, with 5 companies in each battalion (1 scout company and 4 line companies). 
the cavalry regiment will consist of an HQ company, 3 scout companies (light cavalry) and 6 line companies (2 light cavalry and 4 heavy cavalry).  the light cavalry will be spear wielding mantis shrimp and the heavy cavalry will be hammer wielding mantis shrimp

2 extra regiments will be raised and send to the Abyssal Stewards, 1 infantry and 1 cavalry.

the First battalion of the Coldstream Guards will be the first unit to be equiped with the new toxic filtering armour.



*Spoiler: Monumental Undertaking 3/3*
Show


It had taken years to finish, but now it was finally done.  The sponges had had some time to grow and most were looking nice now.  A few of the slower growing ones could do with a bit more maturing, but that would come in due time, Limnadi thought as he did a tour around the garden to check for the last things that still needed to be done.  Two days later the High King himself, who was doing a tour of the land, came around for the opening.  He was impressed by the work done to have a garden with all sponges and praised Limnadi for his foresight to make sure there was room to add more sponges should they be discovered.  Limnadi was appointed curator of this garden and the scientific institute, called HISAR (Hymenocera Institute of Sponge and Algae Research).



*Spoiler: Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare*
Show


Dendronephthya Hymena

The large towers of soft corals that grow in the entire region of Hym and also outside of it.  It looks like a normal soft coral you find everywhere, but it has a couple of strange properties.  First: If the underground portions meet up they merge into one organism.  And second: signals pass very quickly through the entire organism.  On top the white with red growth is readily recognised.  They feed on phytoplankton like most corals.

This species, which has grown randomly for many years, is now pushed by Hymenocera scribes to grow in certain direction so to form a vast network throughout the region in order to quickly send messages from one end to the other.  It was discovered that by tapping the stem, the vibrations are transformed into chemicals which are then transferred into electrochemical signals like in nerves.  These can then travel through the network.  With selective breeding and making some extra manipulations the scribes have been able to create an organism that can send messages to a certain location only by using some chemicals on the stem before tapping the code.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Gengy

Round 5
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Military 10]* Razor Current Netting {Fortification} (Approved)
_Joontar Arjiloza is well regarded for having smart ideas, so it is no surprise when Profundus Korasoon listens when he proposes using Razorglass as a form of deterrent in military defenses.  Determining the current of whatever waters the Squall might fight in allows for quick deployments of sharp shards of Razorglass to be strategically located, causing additional damage to any foolhardy enough to lose their selves to the sway of the waves... or trying to get in to a place they are not wanted._
_Effect:_ +10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold.
_Requires:_ _Composite Grafting_ and [Glass]*[Economy]* Continue Expanding Trade Posts in 136 (2/3)
_Profundus Korasoon acknowledges the value of 'merchants' as this new caste of workers secure a deal where Ezcorher receives another shipment of Barnacle Glue.  Apparently, further shipments are contingent upon making sure that the Gotezhar have control of something called Clam Vines in the Meadows (136), so additional effort is placed into developing these Clam Vines._*[Economy]* Finish Expanding Trade Posts in 136 (3/3)
_Profundus Korasoon formally accepts Merchants as a new sub-caste of Gotezhar workers.  Together with Governor Saroon'din of the Meadows (136), the Profundus celebrates the establishment of another source of Clam Vines._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 139 (Roll: 17)
_The people to the east of Gotezhar are a strong group, and Korasoon attempts to speak with them about joining their strength with Ezcorher.  He personally arrives to speak with local leaders, and avoids speaking about anything offensive._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 128 (Roll: 17)
_With so many new Gotezhar living in the Gotezhar Colony to the north, Profundus Korasoon deems it important to impress upon the Colony that they are still among the same waters.  As it worked so well for the Meadows, he puts his support behind a local governor to oversee the region.  Joontar Feleez is eager to do a good job, if only the Colony will accept them._

Non-Actions:
_PRS Monument, 5-Rounds (3/5)_: The Cloud Observatory within Ezcorher (Region 138) finally starts to be built high atop Dounpor's mountain, mostly above the waves.  This is considerably easier with the new Merchant caste bringing in new materials for construction purposes.  The Barnacle Glue that many within the Gotezhar workers find so fascinating is an excellent adhesive, both above and below the waves.  It makes joining the brickwork that the Workers enjoy using as their primary building blocks a lot more reliable.  Once the bricks have dried in the sun, they are lain down, one after another, in alternating patterns, and slathered with Barnacle Glue to create a new water-tight layer of stonework.  Profundus Sohizo, leader of the Committee that oversees the construction, is almost always on site in order to ensure that the plans for development are being followed.  The brick laying is work that the Gotezhar are used to, so even though the Cloud Observatory is a much more monumental undertaking - large enough that many Profudus may be inside at the same time! - it proceeds smoothly.  More so, as the Barnacle Glue (quite literally) holds things together _and_ has many Gotezhar workers _volunteering_ to build the Observatory just to have the chance to use it.  The rest of the Committee begins to turn it's attention to the more difficult part... creating some way to better be able to gaze at the Clouds!  Perhaps something to do with Razorglass...Profundus Korasoon has accepted the value of 'merchants' as this new caste of workers secure a deal where Ezcorher receives a single shipment of Barnacle Glue.  This proves to greatly aid in construction efforts.  (Accept one round of Barnacle Glue from SKR as a non-action via Trade Route)Accept Anoxic Adaptation tech from Costa SeriaSupport Conversion of HS 3 to Flowing Way (+2)*Neritic Manuals* 
*Spoiler: Meadows Architecture*
Show

The Meadows of Elyan'dan are - compared to other nearby regions - shallow waters, and are dense with plant life.  The Mer of the Meadows live in harmony with this plant life, using it for food, clothing, and even buildings.  Entire swaths of seaweed are weaved together into large squares mats, that are themselves stacked on each other to create thinner or thicker mats.  History states that the original creator of this technique was a Mer by the name of Tata'mi, so in his honor, these are called Tatami Mats.  They are primarily utilized for floors and walls, and more clever Mer builders have created divots within various wall sections to allow for the creation of sliding doors or windows.

The base structures of the homes the Tatami Mats are built upon are often a mixture of carefully carved stone pillars and strong ropes made of Giant Lily roots; another populace plant within the region.  The Giant Lily is grown over many decades, and it's many petals serve as clothing for the Mer of the region, it's stalk and leaves are food for the local fauna, and it's roots are where the locals can find Clam Vine snails... but when they do not find them fast enough (normally several months), the Giant Lily will be severed from it's roots and begin to float towards the waves.  What remains of it's roots can be harvested to create the ropes needed to lash together pillars and Tatami Mats.  Alternatively, an aging and dying Giant Lily can also be harvested early, or in times of recovery from strife, Giant Lily seeds are carefully harvested from - and subsequently spread - all over the region before the local governance will allow a carefully controlled felling of select Giant Lilies to build more homes.

The largest petals of these already (as named) Giant Lilies are carefully cultivated to serve as pieces of roofing for Elyan'dan housing.  Overall, this creates homes that almost blend in with the natural wildlife.  They have a certain subtle beauty to them that even the Gotezhar of Ezcorher have come to appreciate.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar barely even know what 'royalty' is, yet there appears to be some kind of "Queen Esenam" that wishes them harm.  Profundus Korasoon is seen in Kashowira Reef, speaking with the visiting missionary chaplain, Luc d'Espoir.  While this causes a stir among the Afluente faithful, the rumor is that the Profundus was not there to discuss matters of faith...  Queen Esenam's name apparently is mentioned.  Loudly.  Angrily.  More than once.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
7
10
5
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Econ +1 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (6  / 8)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy has made an agreement with the Riftlings Many to act as an intermediary in negotiations. They invite any who have messages or diplomacy with the Riftlings to speak with them. 




*Actions:*
[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (Inkfang Worms, 70, TP2)
[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (Edible Algae, 69, TP3)
_The demands and desires of their new trade associates are not to be ignored. Enterprising Drifts venture far in search of goods that will satisfy demand, even venturing into dangerous waters dominant by the Cthonian shark-men._ [Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 65)(Spend 1 Treasure)
_Although rebuffed once before, the Pepsins soon return to the south, this time offering a rust-red dye created by mixing crushed pumice with fish oil. Their Drift-Elder and translator speak eloquently of the potential profit to be made by cooperating with Seatide._[Diplomacy]Establish Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead
_By mutual agreement, Seatide and the Shifting Ennead agree to establish embassies in each other's territory for more regular diplomacy. In Seatide this takes the form of a plot of land on the edge of Deepdrift given to the Ennead to develop their embassy as they wish, with assurances that their ambassadors will be free from harassment. The Seatide embassy in Ennead lands takes the form of a great tent and small grazing area where the envoy (a Driftmate of the current Judge) and his attendants live._[Military]Raise 1 Unit
_While Judge Shimmering Turquoise has great hopes that peace with the Shark-Men might be achieved (and that they might become rational, paying customers), he nonetheless orders the recruitment of more Sting-Warriors for the Confederacy. In the event that negotiations fall through, the Confederacy must be able to contribute its own forces._[/LIST]
[/spoiler][/INDENT]

Non-Actions:
Support Shifting Ennead buyout in region 74

Die Rolls:  https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=245

*Spoiler: Description of Pepsin Herd Animals*
Show

As nomadic pastoralists, the Pepsins' lives are closely tied to the many creatures that help them survive and thrive. In an effort to contribute to the organization's project, Judge Shimmering Turquoise has has a young scribe compile descriptions of the various species commonly seen in Pepsin Drifts.

The Bluefish: Bluefish are a species of arctic fish related to the Herring, known particularly for their streaked blue-grey coloration. They are highly omnivorous and will eat anything from plankton to small crustaceans. Perhaps most notably, the Bluefin has a specialized gland that produces a unique antifreeze oil. This oil makes the Bluefish almost completely immune to cold and ice - Bluefish can literally be frozen solid and thawed out, and survive! Their expansive diet, strong schooling instincts and rapid breeding rate makes them an excellent herd animal. Pepsins will regularly travel to new grounds with schools of Bluefish, allowing them to forage the surrounding seas and spawn to increase their numbers. When a specific area is exhausted, the school will be culled of its older and weaker members, and the Pepsins will use their new stock as reserves while they seek out new feeding grounds for their schools. Pepsin do _not_ merely make use of the Bluefish's meat, however. Every part of the fish is useful. The Bluefish's skin and scales can be treated to make leather, used in straps, adornments, and tents. Bones are crafted into knives, needles, toys, nails and other objects. The valuable antifreeze can be used as a preservative, medicinal tonic, or lubricant. Compared to their wild counterparts, domesticated bluefish are significantly larger, fatter, more docile, and more tolerant of towards changing environments and conditions. Most importantly, the antifreeze gland in domestic Bluefish is several times larger, producing enough oil to be extracted and used.

Palejaks: Palejaks, pale-jaws, or Whitemouths, are enormous sharks the Pepsin use as freight carriers. These sharks can live for almost 60 years if properly cared for, reaching maturity after 6-10. Palejaks routinely reach 8 meters in length, with grey hides speckled in white. The sharks are filter-feeders that subsist off plankton and detritus they inhale through their enormous mouths as they swim, and while lethargic, they have immense strength. Palejaks are immensely important to a Drift: their immense strength and size makes them perfect beasts of burden. When a Drift pulls up stakes, they can strap hundreds of pounds of tent and supplies onto the beasts. When a camp is pitched, the beasts can be used for hauling trade goods to market, following remote fish schools, or simply allowed to feed in the open water. The Domestic sharks are generally smarter and more energetic than their wild counterparts, mature faster and live longer. 

The Lasquid: Essential to the herding of any school of fish is the _Lasquid_ or _lampsquid_. These extremely intelligent cephalopohave highly sensitive eyes that are capable of picking up even the smallest hints of light in the dark, and are naturally bioluminescent. Wild Lasquid are night-hunters that pick off schools of fish in the dark and use their bioluminescent for both camouflage and communication. These traits make the domestic variants extremely useful to Pepsins, since they can easily learn light-signals and respond to Pepsin signals in kind. They naturally hunt in packs and have a natural instinct for manipulating schools of fish. Most Lasquids are 3 and a half to 4 feet in length and can live 35 to 45 years, but careful breeding has seen the emergence of significant variation. Pepsin drifts use Lasquids to herd and protect their schools of fish. The Squids are trained to recognize various colors and signals, and can be directed to round up or direct the school by a skilled "Schooler" Pepsin. They also act as scouts and protectors for the Drift: they will instinctively patrol around a Drift's camp, and quickly raise an alarm at the approach of danger or the unknown. A usual drift will thus keep a small pack of these Squids around; They are fed the organs and detritus from harvested fish, or are allowed to hunt and forage for larger sealife and parasites that the Bluefish can't eat.

Lanternfish: The herding and cultivation of Lanternfish is far older than the Bluefin, representing a holdout of the Pepsin's deep-sea origins. Several old stories and schools specifically describe the "Luminescent schools" the Lanternfish create in the depths. These fish are rounded and narrow, with bulbous eyes and bioluminescent organs. They will generally eat small plankton and marine snow - the detritus of other creatures. Compared to Bluefish, they provide less meat and are less resistant to extreme cold, so many Drifts have moved away from herding them. However, they breed extremely quickly and are supremely adapted for deep, dark waters, especially those with little oxygen. Thanks to these factors, they have held on as a viable, if secondary, livestock option. No wild versions of the Lanternfish are currently known of - it is believed that their progenitor species originates somewhere in the depths of the Pepsin homeland.

Goutfish: Goutfish are a foul, lumpy fish that looks like a mishapen tumor. They are bottom-feeders that dig into the substrate and eat crabs, detritus and other bottom-feeders. Goutfish are universally considered foul and unpleasant to herd, being relegated to poorer or lower-class drifts because of the difficulty. The fish are covered in a slimy mucus that makes them difficult to grip, and have sharp dorsal spikes that can punish a poorly-aimed grab. Eating the fish is a pain: they are toxic unless processed correctly, and full of bones that must carefully be picked out. They are also extremely stupid and need careful guidance to avoid things like floating nets or pieces of cloth. Despite all of this, there are some solid economic reasons to herd Goutfish: their mucus can be used as a warpaint that turns away blows and seals wounds, or as a healing salve. The fish lay enormous numbers of eggs during spawning season; by collecting the roe, herders can get a steady food supply from the fish without having to cull the school. Lumpfish also eat a different food than Palejaks and Bluefins, so they can be raised in different environments, or kept alongside other livestock without competing for limited resources. 


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 7 (+1)
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 1

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Untalented Crab (65, TP1)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
*ETP Total*: 13

*Treasure*: 3 (+2 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(74) - Merchant 
(75) - Merchant 
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

*Unrest Actions: Round 5*

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

 *If the local majority does not align with the regions state faith by next round, the clerical support in region 21 will become Unruly.* 

*Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 14!*


*Spoiler: Polar*
Show

 *The mercantile support in region 76 is in danger of becoming Unruly if it is not supplied with their Desired Import by next round.* 

*Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 67!*

*Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 69!*


*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

Nothing this round

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 5
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

_Pending_


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Special 5: Establish Cultural Exchange with the Cyphiri Union
_Following the events of the Carnival, the leaders of the Costa and those they represent are most impressed with the visitors from the Cyphiri Union, and arrange outreaches to ensure further interactions between their people._

2) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Merchant Faction - Region 130 (Roll: 20 - Success)

3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post: Region 97 TP 1 (Roll: 17 - Success)
_Efforts continue, despite setbacks, to expand the trade network of the costa. An new opportunity is seen in recovering access to some of the production left behind by the Tritaol Republic, reaching out to those survivors left behind from in the reforming and survival of Palacia._

4) *[Military]* Train with the Abyssal Stewards - Drums In The Deep
_Illdo Loura surges at the chance to host a group of the Stewards in Cadid Santuario, to help the newly formed militia. While many among the sereia have viewed her appointment as a token offer of inclusion to the Loura costa, those working with the volunteer force have found little lacking in her efforts or growing capability. She keeps the recruits to a rigorous training schedule, accomplishing improvements in half the time expected._

5) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 97 HS 1 to Brilhinte (Roll: 13 - Success)
_News of exploration is always of some interest to the Costa, but the recent discoveries by the Lux-Glossian Shades to the south has created a particularly strong ripple among the populace of Palacia. The Temple of Jurxo rediscovered! The vivid description of the area leaves no question this is the lost shrine and grounds once dedicated to the God of Soil.

Priest Havardr Perna arranges an excursion of the faithful to travel to the region. While his age keeps him in Cadid Santuario, the volunteers led by his granddaughter Earlee set out to rehabilitate the temple grounds._ 

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Give Anoxic Adaptation tech to the Gotezhar, in exchange for future favors (Cultural exchange).
Spend 1 Treasure on Sway Merchant action.


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 6; Military 3; Economy 10; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Military +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Illdo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x1
*Treasure:* 3
*Reputation:* ABS (1); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (2)
*Favors:* 
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 10 (2 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Dendrotoxin_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (3 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*Turn 5

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 6, Military - 8, Economy - 6, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Military]* Raise a Unit

2. *[Military]* Raise a Unit

3. *[Military]* Drums In The Deep - training with Abyssal Stewards
_- Grudgingly impressed by the tenacity of local defenders and realizing their need to prepare for the storms ahead to fulfill their promise to protect their neighbors, the armies of Hegemony seek the aid of Abyssal Stewards to bolster their training. As new units are raised to replace those lost in the brief but intense clash, the Frozen King is often seen in company of the members of the mysterious organization, his manner more stern and worried than it has ever been... but also more prepared for the threats to come._

4. *[Economy]* Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
_- In addition to their contribution of knowledge in the Nacres' efforts, the Hegemony surprises some by also providing considerable financial relief for the project, allowing it to advance further and faster._

5. *[Economy]* Buyout trading post 2 in 77 (also Assist my own attempt)(Roll: Success)
_- As even the slight wars have a tendency to become economically taxing, the Hegemony spends some time increasing the production of its unique trading good._

*Non-actions:*

A. Continue construction of a monument: Rimestone Statuary (5-part project)(3/5)

*Spoiler: With foundations laid, monuments are carved*
Show

_The solid foundations for Rimestone Statuary have finally been built, and with that the artisans of Nathi are allowed free rein over the slabs of hallowed Rimestone anf other, less prominent rock and metal of varying colors. While the artistry of this formerly more reclusive people has always held a certain sense of dour grandeur, the continued contact with variety of races has raised some more colorful and varied pieces of art into public view. The majority of the statuary will likely be of more traditional design regardless, but the change is certainly noticeable in their work.

The statues are not the only project taking up time of the artisans, smoothed-out, wall-like slabs of stone being meticulously carved with tales of the people, the grandest of myths...and of some more recent developments still, a full wall worth of space dedicated to the names of the most notable heroes to fall in the brief war between the Hegemony and their neighboring region. While not that large, being first of its kind, this show of patriotic pride is unlikely to be the last either... depending on which sort of future the growing nation will be aiming for.

At the very center of the statuary is one massive monolith of stone, from which the very finest stonecutters are gradually creating the dedication to Frozen King Rham himself. It is a vanity project, but in eyes of many the reigning monarch has earned the accolade fairly. Regardless, the project is demanding, and with slightly uncertain twists and turns of late years having left the King's image more contentious, he will no doubt be happy to see this task done before his rulership will inevitably reach its end._

B. Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas
_- While Path of Banners has suffered as bitter sting of defeat as their Exarch has been caught by an enemy he should have by all rights crushed effortlessly, the news of events has spread wide among the people... and acting fast, the Frozen King has turned the situation around. A stalemate that has still allowed them to secure the future of their civilization, but also a discovery of settlements with warrior spirit fierce enough to challenge their own! With the negotiations for the future of the territory still ongoing, many have taken to singing the tale of the defending chieftain and her ragtag band._

*Spoiler: The Tale of Rayn*
Show

_It was a land like many others, a territory in midst of the Empires grand. They had little but small villages, communities of races all 'round who had sough peace from the bustle of those grander places, and in the middle of these common folk was a chief named Rayn. Arising from origins of nothing at all and spending her days tending to fish-herds under most circumstances, she regardless had the heart of a warrior under her carapace... one that has had experiences in skirmishes and hunts before taking up the simpler life with simpler folk. Still, even if she lacked the banners and parades, Rayn's prowess was known by her people, her chieftainship of this close-knit community assured by the merit of her skills.

The wisdom of that decision was doubly proven as we came to test their mettle to secure the safety of our lands. It was to be a crushing victory for our hardened legions, and no doubt the prospect of facing our armies was a daunting one for the locals as well. But they rallied as irregulars behind their Chief, and whereas the glorious Exarch of Banners was willing to accept casualties, Rayn was experienced in matters of such strategy.

But to her, every soldier was a neighbor, friend or associate. She was not about to throw away lives, but rather entrust hers onto them to show she was worthy of such a gesture being reciprocated. And her people, much like ours, did such a deed for their commander without hesitation, for she was worthy of their sacrifice.

Our legions arrived and began to crush the irregulars as expected, but Rayn had a grander goal in mind that simple retreat. Should we defeat and claim her home, she would exact vengeance and claim something precious of ours in turn: General Kreel, her ultimate foe. And in the middle of the battle, the approach of Exarch of Banners cost him, his forces unprepared for the furious counter-attack of common people defending their homes! The charge of the irregulars that tore into our lines to lay out the General was a tale of group of heroes, each one a warrior worthy of respect despite their origins! Some fell, but the tally they extracted from our legions was enough to make even the veterans quake: it was as if deities had suddenly shifted their favor.

Thus, as the Chief offered us terms, what was there left to do but to accept? Such heroism from one of our kind, of the Hegemony or not, would be enough to elevate them in eyes of any but the most black-hearted charlatan. Thus, Rayn the Unbent kept her place as Chief of her people... for to further test her would have no doubt only ended in ruin of us all._

C. Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
_- Continuing their efforts to earn the favor of the organizations all around, the Hegemony collects and provides a more humble report of one of the local species that often finds itself at the end of a fisher's spear._ 

*Spoiler: Catch of the day: Tarfish*
Show

_One of the more humble denizens of waters around Glacier Crag, the Tarfish is one of the traditional target of young or desperate hunters due to its unique qualities. Slow, large and not particularly bright, this dark-scaled bottom feeder can be found in ample quantities close to the seafloor, scavenging around for morsels... and can be downed with remarkable ease with a thrown spear, or even caught up to by a somewhat quicker Nathi hunter and gutted for an easy kill. 

Of course, it is after killing one that most new hunters discover why the species hasn't already been hunted extinct despite their status as an inanely easy catch.

The Tarfish have large layer of tar-like substance between their scales and organs, and upon a fatal injury have the tendency to saturate the water around themselves with it. Not only is this messy, but the substance has bad habit of clogging up gills and even sticking passing creatures or unlucky hunters to surfaces where they are easy catches in turn. Adding in the fact that the meat of these large scavengers is not particularly tasty either, and their variety of deterrents has managed to keep this frustrating species alive despite their lack of outstanding abilities at arctic survival, outside the ability to remain extremely well-warmed despite the frigid waters.

Although not aggressive by themselves, the Tarfish have become a major pest, and Hegemony only ever has so many hunters to space. As such the Nathi have taken to seeking out the dwindling numbers of Tarfish's natural predator, Nodae (or the Deadwater Eel as they are known to Gravetenders), in long journeys to Gravetender territories. As both of the two species seem to have unpleasant effects on local ecosystem if left unchecked, this project has quickly become a shared interest of both nations._

D. Sign PRS pledge with The Nathi Chief Rayn to free General Kreel (Stipulations: KNH will not try to Sway or Impress the Aristocratic support node of region 75, but are allowed a roll to Oppose anyone else trying to Sway them)

E. Aid the Gravetenders in their conversion of holy site 1 in region 75


*Leader improvements from turn 5:*

+2 Military, +1 Economy

*Leader stats for turn 6:*

Diplomacy - 6
Military - 10
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 5

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 5 || Military - 4  || Economy - 6 || Faith - 7 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:*

*1: [Faith]* Attempt conversion of Holy Site 1 in region 75.
_Regardless of the general uncertainty about Kar-Nath's military activities, the Gravetenders of the Blossoming Sequence move in without much hesitation. Sersi particularly is of the opinion that this is the best time to spread their understanding._
*2: [Faith]* Begin construction of the Blossoming Icons
_The project begins with a simple need. The Gravetenders of the Blossoming Sequence wish to speak and learn from the many peoples of the polar ocean. Yet, their very nature limits their own travels. No Gravetender travels alone, and no Gravetender travels without working with the support structure that portions out the Reliquaries. But, set to the task of finding another way, one Gravetender asks if perhaps, projecting their voices will serve the same purpose. The golems know well of the strange resonance that binds them to their makers, and perhaps something can be made of that. Sersi and Laksha, after intense discussion, set Kelusyn to investigating deeper, and provide them with everything they ask for._ 
*3: [Economy]* Contribute action to Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare.
_Having already contributed an entry, the Gravetenders of a scientific persuasion are more than willing to contribute their personal wealth. Laksha encourages this among her people, and the resources dedicated to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare grow._
*4: [Economy]* Contribute action to Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare.
_With Laksha's support, Bastion flexes its newfound wealth, providing even more to the Divine Nacres._
*5: [Military x2]* Drums In The Deep: Train with the Abyssal Stewards.
_Sersi gathers up the relative handful of warriors that she has trained, and marches them out to the Abyssal Stewards, ready for training. Their dedication to the art of war cannot be understated. Gravetender warriors are few in number, but astonishingly effective in battle._

Non-Actions:
Continue to host the Reef In Bloom.
_As usual, the cultural exchange of the Reef In Bloom resumes every year, fresh invitations sent out to every nation... except, for once, the Shifting Ennead._
Contribute entry to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare.
_ Nodae
[Gravetender name: Deadwater Eel]__While tarfish are a common scavenger in Kar-Nath, their natural predators, Nodae eels (plural: Nodii) have become less so since the fall of the Makers. This variety of eel fills its burrow with a natural oil, which protects it from the sticky tar of the tarfish. In the past, Nodii kept the tarfish population in check, a task which now falls to the Nathi.
In recent centuries however, Nodii are less and less common in Nathi waters, migrating northwards into the Dead Cities. It seems they have become scavengers themselves, using their oil to find their way deep into Maker structures in order to feed on the bodies and ward off other scavengers. Fall Blossoms in particular find Nodae oil extremely unpleasant.
In addition, Nodii have been discovered to nest in astonishing numbers within Maker architecture, making them a major obstacle to Gravetender excavation crews. These large, collective nests spread significantly more Nodii oil, which has the unfortunate side effect of making the nearby waters less suitable to any other form of life. Thus, the name the Gravetenders have given them, Deadwater Eels.
Attempts to cull the population into something more manageable have been ongoing since before the Gravetenders formally organized. In recent years, they have taken to aiding Kar-Nath in luring Nodii back to their former habitat._

Contribute Entry to the Songline of the Frozen Seas.
Gravetender stories are of a strange make. Some are Maker tales, translated and preserved. Others are new ideas, brought from the minds of creative Gravetenders. A young people, they lack a number of myths common to most species. Still, Laksha sends out a call for stories for the Songline. What is sent now is sort of poetry, of the various dead cities of their waters... and now, their new city Pardalis.*Spoiler: Excerpts from a collection of Gravetender City Poems.*
Show


_Standing tall over the rift, a beacon of our enlightenment.
Forged by the hands of Maker Animus, it clings tight to the cliffside.  
No current may claim our city, Chantrieri.

Our home streaked through with light, solar beauty enshrined.
Forged by the hands of Maker Mirai, and held up to the shining surface.
All may bask in Urodelas crystalline glow.

We gather here, reverence in our Silver, to mourn.
Forged by the hands of Maker Nascen, and set deep in stone halls.
Our pillar of understanding, Taccas heart.

Grasp exceeding itself, reaching ever outwards.
Forged by the hands of Maker Selvine, it bears the seeds of life.
Foundation of the Makers reach, Lymnaea.

A borders marking, bridge into Bastion.
Forged by the hands of Maker Nascen, illuminated by its reef.
Blessings to what was our furthermost home, Ornata.

Something blossoms wide, a new foundation.
Built only by our own hands, by Laksha and Sersi the Pale.
The first new city, Pardalis of Bastion._




*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show



Stats for next round:
Military: 4>5
Economy: 6>7
Faith: 7>8

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 5
Economy - 7
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 3


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5, Economy 5, Diplomacy 5


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, -1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favor (Expected Change: +1 Favor)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, -1 Favor (Expected Change: +1 Favor)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
78.1  Preserved Food
76.2  Electrum

*Mercantile Support*
78, 76

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_  No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect.
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.


*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 6

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.

*Clerical Support*
78, 76

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration

----------


## D&D_Fan

Otterian Supremacy Round 5

Add stats?

*Actions:*
Conversion
Conversion
Obtain Aristocratic Support
Obtain Aristocratic Support
Raise Unit
*Lore:*
_
"Something about the glory of Otters." - Duke Squigglebottom Hamburger, proud Otterian Citizen

"I love sacrificing animals to my own greatness." - Jerome Pastrami, Death Priest

"wenomechainsama tumajarbisaun wifenlooof eselifterbraun" - Calvin Harris, not an otter_

, +1 FAI

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 5*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


*[Action - Military] Impress Aristocracy in The Emerald Tidelands (124) for PGL* - Though interested in a Smoking Garden in the Emerald Tidelands, the Abyssal Stewards owe much to the Pfilghol - too much, in fact, for the comfort of the Grandmasters, who seek to repay some of that debt first. Now, with the assistance of Commander Roland the Small, they believe theyve found just the thing.

*[Offer] Drums In The Deep* - When the expedition group returns from the Maw, climbing and scraping, they return minus a third of those who first descended, their shells bearing the signs of injury, sickness, and worse. Shortly after they make their report to the Grandmasters of Gan Migdalim in Hym, the smoke pouring from every Garden begins to billow thicker, darker, hotter. Much as the worlds countries have been roused to address matters outside their lands, the Titans begin to wake. Preparations must be made. The world must be made ready before they arrive.

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country._)

*[Opportunity] Heat Follows Light* - Survival requires knowledge - knowledge regarding threats, knowledge regarding craft, knowledge regarding organization, but perhaps most of all, knowledge regarding the environment. In the frigid waters of the polar seas, this knowledge is crucial - and at present, held by few. This should change.

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards would like to know more about the areas surrounding the Polar zone. Reward: First Place: The services of Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav. Second Place: 2 Units. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: No direct cost. Deadline: End of round 10. Details: Winner is determined by the number of regions Explored, Prospected, or written up during the contest period; glacial regions count twice. Bounty of the Depths does not count towards the number of regions a country has Prospected. The Mantle of Warmth offer has been extended until the end of round 10._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

_(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Coraline Compendium. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 4. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)_

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering generous loans!
Benefit: Receive 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure or 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 5. Details: None._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards are looking for polities capable of weathering a crisis! Reward: First Place: An Artifact of ancient origin. Second Place: 1 Treasure & 2 Actions of progress towards constructing a new Trading Post in a region of their choice. Third Place: 1 Unit Cost: None*. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Countries are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 2, 3, and 4, countries are awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM for their country; the bonus for this roll is based on the best available commander they have not involved in an offensive military action. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Military actions to improve their rolls in a given round; each Military action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 5, additional points are awarded based on Unit Cap (1 point per 2 Unit Cap), resource diversity (1 point per unique resource available), and quality of security apparatus, as defined by Intrigue and Military scores (receive points equal to average of Intrigue and Military scores; may use a Spys Intrigue score in place of their rulers if available and set to Counterespionage in Round 5)._)

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 10. Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards are in need of extra sensory organs - ideally, ones attached to entities with some measure of martial ability. Reward: 1 Favor per 2 Units. Penalty: Reputation loss for COS, GTZ, LOL, OKI, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Non-action to gift Units. Paying off Favor debt and then later reaccumulating Favor debt will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards expect all countries to maintain some basic military capability as a matter of course. Reward: None. Penalty: -1 Reputation Loss if a country has 1 or fewer Units at the Deadline. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Units recruited in Round 5 still count towards total Units; Units lost in battles during Round 5 are not counted towards total Units._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Neritic Manuals. Available to Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


_Missed previously: GTZ gained a CCA Favor from contributing an entry to the Songline of Broken Seas._

Arriving at Archvast Reef atop a truly massive Reefback, eyes cloudy with age, an ensemble of Chorans presents themselves to the leadership of the Protected Statera, the colony known as Magnus Orator. All bear the marks of age, but they speak as one as they explain the privilege and responsibility they now gift the Statera - custodianship of the Bell of Resolution. The Bell is massive and splendid, glittering with a myriad of colors across what would otherwise be a dull bronze-colored surface, and from below it seems to amplify and harmonize the sounds of everything nearby. They speak also of an ancient ceremony that Magnus Orator might now replicate, if they wished to prove themselves worthy of gifts greater still
*Foremost among all in the eyes of the Chelonian Chora, Magnus Orator has attracted the attention of the Choras most reclusive members - the Songsages, who bring with them the Bell of Resolution. While Magnus Orator retains the Bell of Resolution, possesses a Specialized Ship, and has access to a Wastes region, they may embark on a sacred journey to Wander The Wastes by taking a unique Faith, Military, or Intrigue action. While undergoing this journey, Magnus Orator may roll the relevant attribute against TN 14 to properly navigate an ancient Songline, impressing the Songsages and earning the right to be taught a verse of the All-Song.*

*[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the south-west of the Broken Seas* - In the wake of the Reaver attacks, and the news theyve heard from the Abyssal Stewards regarding the Titans, the Chelonian Chora hope forwhile they wouldnt use the term redundancy, it doesnt appear too far off

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 100, 102, 103, 131, 132, 133, 134, or 135. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

*[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the north-east of the Sunbright Seas* - In the wake of the Reaver attacks, and the news theyve heard from the Abyssal Stewards regarding the Titans, the Chelonian Chora hope forwhile they wouldnt use the term redundancy, it doesnt appear too far off

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

*[Circumstance] Construction Boom* - The Choras convoys buzz with a vigor and activity never before seen, turning Nurseries into veritable hubs of economic activity able to outpace anything nearby for months at a time. One major benefit of this activity is an abundance of labor and materials, the impacts of which ripples far beyond just the local area surrounding the Nurseries.

(_Circumstance: Easy supplies of materials and labor are available in a broader area! Benefit: The Reefback Nursery Base Bonus applies to adjacent regions as well. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 7. Details: Projects undertaken by countries with a CCA Reputation Rank of -1 or lower do not benefit from this._ )

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Broken Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 6. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll._ )

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism! Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss._)

(_Request: Construct a Chelonian Chora Base (Reefback Nursery) in 70, 71, 72, or 73. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Request: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts! Reward: +1 Favor per Trading Post; max +1 Favor for non-debtors. Penalty: -1 Reputation for DRG, FAY, GRV, GTZ, LUX, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the deadline. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Non-action to gift Trading Posts. Eligible trading posts will be for finished goods, skilled laborers, or high-value, low-volume raw materials._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Circumstance] Project Anastasia Resumes [3/?]* - As the borders of the known world shift ever outwards, the nature of Project Anastasia slowly becomes more clear - something related to ecological shifts on a large scale, if the activities beneath the city-spheres are any indication. Though halted temporarily by the Reaver attacks, it appears the Divine Nacres once more feel comfortable enough to continue.

(_Circumstance: Unknown. Benefit: Unknown. Penalty: Unknown. Duration: 5 Total Actions Details: Unknown._)

*[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5]* - A systematic effort to catalog the extant species of the known world remains ongoing for the Divine Nacres - and the massive range of biodiversity within the tropics of the world merit considerable effort if their work is to be thorough. Given the reduced mobility of the city-spheres in those waters while repairs are conducted, it seems an opportune time to begin collating information regarding the areas life, in all the myriad forms it takes. The aid of local civilizations is still quite helpful, as the propensity of local storms in conjunction with the sheer breadth of the task they now undertake is sure to mean that many of the more elusive fauna and flora will have escaped their notice.

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Action - Intrigue] Hunting The Hunters* - While the Nacres in the tropics recuperate from the assaults of the Reavers, their kin elsewhere analyze the wealth of captured data, analyzing the results and updating their own defensive strategies. In the Reavers wake follow strange-finned creatures, skin the same iridescent material that the Divine Nacres pearl-cities are coated in, swimming through the air as easily as a shark through water. Many of them will die, cut down from afar, though others will find their prey, crushing them in a spray of blood and metal. The carcasses of both are quickly consumed by the familiar scourshrimp and swallowsharks of the Nacres - two key elements in the suite of scavenging and cleaning organisms which help make sure their biotechnology remains solely theirs so long as they wish it to remain so.

Below the waves, given time, the scattered testimonies and disjointed reports of survivors can be aggregated into a cohesive whole, granting those countries which suffered at the hands of the Reavers a fuller picture of the events that transpired, however murky or incomplete.

*Spoiler: Reaving Reports*
Show

They came like demons. The speed of their descent must be incredible - a series of blinding flashes and a droning shriek are all that presage their arrival before they are upon whatever defenses remain. Some have body-forms akin to Mer, though, by the accounts, larger and faster than any yet heard of. Some have the segmented bodies of crustaceans, though supposedly with a dozen claws - others, scores of tentacles. Many more have components of all of the above. The most dangerous, however, appear to be those with the shapes of the Nacres themselves. All bear weapons of varying lengths and levels of cruelty; some of these can be launched to strike at a distance, and judging by the dead, many sport painful toxins. Many of the survivors have been quite literally blinded by the intensity of the flashing brilliance that the raiders project even in the midst of combat, and they gather up people and goods in identical weighted nets launched from large tubes - which then seem to drag their victims to the surface without being touched by the Reavers themselves. Dubbed eel-nets by some, they appear to stun anything touched by them, which may be part of why so few have escaped the clutches once ensnared.

Other nets, far larger, slice to ribbons the flesh they touch as they blanket entire areas, wrapping around armor and shell and constricting until they find something soft enough to eviscerate. The few Reavers killed are, to a one, snatched up by their fellows as they pull back to the surface, sometimes in the same nets they use to try to ensnare their plunder. Their raids are always brief, and success seems to lie in minimizing the damage they can deal before they are forced to fall back to the surface. It is only once, in the waters north of Lojan, that they tarry overlong, and the beleaguered defenders are treated to a display of exactly why they so rarely dare to linger, as giant barrier lilies begin to bloom at the waters surface. Before the waters become too dark to see, the locals can see as Reaver flesh begins to boil while they remain untouched, and from every side, the organic and inorganic arsenals of the Divine Nacres close in with ruthless, engineered efficiency. After that, there is only the smell of sulfur and death, the feeling of something just out of reach moving very quickly, and above all, the sound of ripping metal, tearing flesh, and screaming.


*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Opportunity: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts!
Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Divine Nacres a trading post as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 5. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the DNA are eligible. Eligible trading posts will be for exotic flora, exotic fauna, or organic product Resources which the Nacres do not already have a trading post for. Labor does not count for this purpose - the Divine Nacres desire goods, not services, and consider the owning of slaves by one of their members or communities to be extremely sacrilegious.
_)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare. Available for Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 5. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.
_)

(_Circumstance: Project Anastasia 4 Benefit: Currently Unknown Penalty: Currently Unknown Duration: Currently Unknown Details: Currently Unknown_ )

(_Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll._)

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown._)

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Tropical zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Tropical Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: None._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


From their position as Envy of the World, Profundus Karasoon now has access to an unparalleled opportunity among their neighbors - there is a rising sentiment among their people, proclaiming that the Gotezhar should follow in the footsteps of that first sorcerer, and create a legacy that shall survive the ravages of tide and time, demonstrating forever the glory and greatness of their civilization!
*GTZ may construct a World Wonder in Ezcorher (138)!*
_World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder._

*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - As the mighty civilizations of the world grow in power and influence, so too do they grow in awareness. No longer are powers merely competing with unambitious neighbors by dint of proximity alone. Now, leaders and populaces must stand out against others who also seek the world stage, who have the resources to make such a competition both challenging and thrilling. As the scale of the stage grows, so too do the demands of the audience.

(_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Duration: Indefinite.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - With so many powers struggling to reach the top, it is far from difficult for a civilization to be lost in the shuffle. Now, more than ever, it is those countries that can create for themselves a unique, specialized identity that will make themselves known. Here, like in all things, actions speak louder than words. What actions will then define these rising powers?

(_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - For those who would be seen as great and powerful, an audience of admirers and rivals alike watch for anything which might undermine the image of strength and prosperity. Expectations are high at the top, and disappointment can be as dangerous as humiliation.

(_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)


*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Piety] Communion With The Divine* - _(Opportunity: Each country to use a Faith 5 Special Action to Organize their Faith will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until the end of Round 5. Special: None)_

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 5

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


The Shark King
Dip 4, Econ 2, Mil 9, Fai 6, Int 5
Treasure: 1
Diplomacy *Migrate:* The Shark King, his units, and the mobile TPs and HCs leave region 73 for Unknown waters at the end of round 5. DRG and SEN may each send a character to accompany the Shark King's host as a nonaction.

_The cold was getting on Darling's nerves, the locals were getting hostile, and they'd eaten almost all the tastiest fish anyway. These were the reasons that the Shark King gave to his nomads as he announced the plans for their imminent departure. Though the nomads could feel the sting of their empty bellies, there is still much grumbling that they're running away from a bunch of pathetic sedentary peoples. 

Before the nomads depart, messengers are sent to the Dragiau, as the closest friends of the Shark King, and the Ennead, as their worthiest rivals, inviting both nations to send a delegate each to accompany the Shark People on the long and perilous journey, and discover what it really means to be a nomad._

Military *Sack:* Sack region 51 STC trade post 2 for Immortal Jellyfish. Distance penalty: -1. Roll 15

_Even as they prepare to leave, the Nomads' sharks still hunger for meat. One last raid ought to do it before they depart._

Nonactions: Accept Cultural Exchange with Deep Blue. 
_Worship of the Herring God continues, and Shark Riders make sacrifices and offerings to it in the hopes that their voyage will be blessed with many edible herring. Memory of personally meeting and talking with such a magnificent entity will not soon leave the minds of the nomads._ 

Region 75
Diplomacy *Offer:* In round 5, the Kar-Nath Hegemony may as a non-action sign a PRS Pledge not to sway or impress the Aristocratic support node of region 75. As long as this treaty remains in effect, the Hegemony may resist sway attempts on the node as if they owned it. If they agree, Geberal Kreel will be freed. If not, he will be executed.

_The Nathi Chief Rayn sends a messenger to the Frozen King bearing the cape of General Kreel and her ransom demand: that the Kar-Nath hegemony make a pledge not to interfere with the region's traditional institution of Chieftancy in region 75, allowing the traditional Chiefs their freedom and neither replacing them or requiring them to swear fealty to the Hegemony._

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling
Bob, who Submits to the Currents
Dip 2, Eco 2, Mil 4, Fai 8, Int 5
Intrigue *Undermine Support:* Attempt to undermine Aristocratic Support node in Region 66. Roll 12
Duchess Gloriane attempts to forestall the depopulation of her home (and her removal from power) by paying a series of visits to the remaining Mer Nobles, spreading fears about the Riftlings intentions in the seas-not-yet-dead.

Intrigue *Promote Spy:* Create a spy: Malcolm, who Disturbs the Patterns. Roll 8
One day, as Bob was watching the patterns and noting their holy intricacies, he noticed a disturbance. A patch of thinner ice had been shifted as a lithe young mer fled from two women pursuing him. After apprehending the Rascal, Bob found that the disturbance was a classic case of hidden infidelity. What made it unusual was that the women were in fact twin sisters living in the same house, and the young Malcolm had been maintaining two distinct false identities to perform his charade. Reasoning that someone of these impressive skills and loose morals must have his uses, Bob sentences him to twenty years of service, hopefully to mostly be conducted far from the cathedral. 
Attribute increase: +1 Intrigue


*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


Region 127
Diplomacy *Offer:* Until the start of round 10, The first nation that defeats Pfilgol, the Gothezar, or the Order of the Ironkelp in battle will receive a confederation claim on region 127 and two units. Normal marriage or confederation claims may not be established on region 127 until this offer is completed or expires. If a coalition defeats one of the mentioned nations, the coalition leader receives the reward. If multiple nations complete the objective separately but simultaneously the GM will decide rewards given.

_Surveying the realms of the Temperate Zone for possible allies, Queen Esenam sees that following the departure of the Kalan company, three nations have militaries of comparable size to her own. Still, she wants to see who has the chops to defeat another real army before committing to any allegiances._

Military *Build a Fortress in region 127.* 

_To further their already impressive defenses, Queen Esenam orders the construction of a fortress in her region, from which she can better eat oysters and safely observe the warfare going on in the rest of the temperate zone._




*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post receives aristocratic and clerical support.

Region 66: 
Until the start of round 7:
Only CSC and RFT may attempt to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node.
CSC gains a +2 bonus to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node as long as it remains open.
If CSC gains control of the Aristocratic support node they may attempt to oppress the Clerical and Mercantile support nodes as though they controlled the region.
If RFT gains control of all three support nodes they may use an Intrigue action to spark a full peoples rebellion against the CSC lapdog Gloriane and her CSC allies.

Region 127: Until the start of round 10, The first nation that defeats Pfilgol, the Gothezar, or the Order of the Ironkelp in battle will receive a confederation claim on region 127 and two units. Normal marriage or confederation claims may not be established on region 127 until this offer is completed or expires.

----------


## JBarca

Round 5
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D8 ; M8 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*DIP Sway Aristocrats in [74]* SUCCESS!
The new seas under Antenius' control are loosely aligned at best. The lack of support from the powerful people in the region is beginning to wear at the Prince's patience.*DIP Establish Confederacy Claim in [68]]* SUCCESS!
The Prince, in a move largely considered risky and unnecessary, orders than Telian travel south to accomplish with power and influence what was first attempted with guile and promises. In Antenius' mind, the current ruler of the waters on the border of Danabae is taking far too long to die or abdicate.
*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_
The new waters under the sway of the Princes can support new soldiers, and new soldiers are needed.*[ECO Buyout TP1 in [74]]* FAILURE!
The Doflein clamor for more creature to draw grafts from. In a rare nod to necessity, the Prince gives permission for the merchants to draw from the resources of newly conquered seas.




*Non-Actions*
Submit _First Mer_ to the Songline of the Frozen Seas
*Spoiler: First Mer*
Show

With some effort, the Doflein are able to carefully remove a wall from the House of Silt and replace it with simple stone. This great structure, described below, is delivered to the Chelonian Chora.

_The wall of the House of Silt is made of a clean, white stone that nearly shimmers in the dappled lights of the seas. It is done in bas relief, a style intentionally chosen to lampoon the Doflein's never ending desire for additions to their own bodies. Where the nobles add until they are bloated, the Mer of Danabae carve back that which is unneeded to reveal what is important. The relief is also created in layers of depth as much as verticality, creating the illusion of shifting scenes as one views it from different angles.

Beginning on the bottom of the wall, the artwork depicts a great, smooth stone jutting up from the seafloor. Plants grow around, but not upon, the structure, and the water is calm. Behind this, there are layers of stonework demonstrating the stone remaining unchanged for ages, presumable periods of time beyond the reckoning of mortal races. 

The next slice vertically, though, shows the first change. The monolith cracks, and the shards of stone fly into the seabed nearby leaving two great pieces upright near each other, almost twins. The smaller pieces, though, soon begin to change, rounded and carved by the currents.

As the story continues on the next slice, the small shards begin to move. Their shapes are now nearly fishlike, with tails and fins and rounded bodies. The brutal waters of the sea chip away at the larger pieces, creating tunnels, outcroppings, and caves within. The moving stones nest here, forming a small community.

As one's gaze moves up, these moving stones form small groups, families, and generations pass. Each sees the creatures growing smoother and more lifelike. As their numbers grow, their shape changes to accommodate new needs. Gripping fins and sharper teeth, larger bodies, and the ability to change more quickly all develop, until the Mer as we know them today swim freely in the waters surrounding the great stones - the Last Limites - creating full, rich lives for themselves.

Hanging over the entire production, though, is a grasping, reach form. It is held in check by the efforts of a Mer that seems made entirely of cobbled-together dirt and stone, an Ur-Mer of low quality perhaps. An aura surrounds this Mer, and the eyes of the nearest Mer are drawn to her._
Contribute the Callowfish to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare
*Spoiler: The Callowfish*
Show

In a small alcove just outside The Crop in Danabae, there lives a particularly strange variety of creature. The Doflein have long since given up trying to categorize, or even understand, these fish given their peculiarities.

You see, the Callowfish are a nearly infinitely varietal breed of animal. Their entire lifecycle takes less than twelve hours, from birth to consumption. They are also _highly_ susceptible to mutation, and their relatively safe living space means that most mutations are carried on. A single generation of Callowfish might sport a finful of twins, but otherwise no two are exactly alike.

Speaking broadly in terms of averages, though, Callowfish are roughly the size of a Mer's head are tend toward darker colorations. There is also a trend toward large, soft fins and narrow mouths. Callowfish are often scaled and typically eat the algae of The Crop, though they are omnivorous. 

Callowfish are extremely communal. When they hatch, the mature fish care for the young until the new members of the species can care for themselves. This is part of why unhelpful mutations can last so long - while some Callowfish are hatched without fins or eyes or with two stomachs, they are not left to die. Something in the nature of the fish also prevents them from being particularly judicious in mate selection. No, the lower population of the creatures is more due to the fact that they almost never leave their small home and  that, despite their efforts, a great many die very quickly due to insurmountable mutations.

Once mature, the Callowfish spend a few hours providing care for the younger generation before mating and producing their own offspring. With their final hours, they gather algae for the young, then bed down in the pile so that their children can devour them. The cycle then begins anew.

To this day, the Doflein consider the Callowfish an interesting curiosity worth protecting, and nothing more. There is some hope that a mutation will eventually produce something broadly useful, but the incredibly short lifespans make the task of recognition, harvesting, and transportation very dicey, at best.
*Send Diastia with the Shark King*. Part exile, part information-gathering, part sabbatical, Diastia is tasked with learning what she can of wider waters.*Accept Cultural Exchange from the Seatide Confederacy.* When Prince Antenius is approached about an exchange of hostages, envoys, and understanding, he scoffs. But after due consideration (that is, listening at the Limites), he changes his tune.*Spend one Chelonian Chora favor to increase Rep.* The songs of the Chora prove alluring even to the likes of Antenius.

*Reports and Discoveries*




Ruler Stats R5:
D: 9
M: 9
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General (Balelia)
D5: Establish Cultural Exchange (GRV)



*pOlAr*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, freshly daubed in Lamplighter Blood
Regions: 7, 19
D: 4
M: 10
E: 5
F: 5
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Military 10 Special:* Perfected Tactical Doctrine: Golden Victory At All Costs
_May we rule in perfect shining order_

2) Economy buyout TP 2 in Region 21 Success
3) Diplomacy: Sway Aristocracy in Region 19 Failure
_The Lamplighter cause was novel but now it must be shattered and its light spread to the far corners. So Kucen may live in peace._

4) Sway Aristocracy in Region 18 Success 
_The Vessel, with the aid of the Radiant Mistress in Indah's Rise, begins to reconnect long lost connections from the far outposts. He seeks that which cannot be perceived._ 

5)* Economy Special 5*: Establish Trade Route with Lojanese Republic
_For years our friends to the north have treated us kindly and fairly. Now the long ray of trade may shine from one eye to the next._

Dice Rolls

Ruler Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy 

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise



Stats next round
D: 5
M: 10
E: 6
F: 5
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7 and 19

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7

Units Owned: 5/6 Maximum

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.4>
    <Update Round 5 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.5 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.5

D:9 M:4 E:3 F:2 I:9*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Economy*  *Settlement Project* @58 Coresite (1/3)
2. *Economy*  *Settlement Project* @58 Coresite (2/3)
3. *Economy*  *Settlement Project* @58 Coresite (3/3)  additional Trade Post.
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: relocation of Ichthyosis Technicians (IT) to manage Coresite farms to serve (deem as server farms) worms to Herring. . . 
. . . dictate: IT departments require substantial resources to run server farms properly: food, shelter, entertainment, companionship . . . 
. . . dictate: provide raw materials and dictate to IT departments to develop compounds to perch IT with perks . . .
(if IT appreciates perks . . .
(true IT will avoid relocation, sleep less and non-Herring based work . . .)
(false . . . 
. . . dictate: investigate. Fault must lie in perks or IT department . . .
. . . report: perks are perfectly calibrated for server farms to function . . .
. . . dictate: restructure IT department . . . ))
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_
4. *Diplomacy*   *Press Claim 55* (roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . dictate: integrate region into OpenSEA . . .
. . . dictate: review combination of non-pisces software with existing wetware for integration into network . . .
. . . report: waiting on results of SeaNET . . .
. . . dictate: until SeaNET pattern integration deem non-pisces software support as Ichthyosis Technicians (IT)
. . . dictate: IT department to care for Herring . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_
5. *Diplomacy*   *Establish Cultural Exchange* with the Pojans Nomads, otherwise known as the Shark People (cleared with PotatoPriest and accepted by Shark People as non-action in the NPC actions) 
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . dictate: continue theological approximations with Pojan Nomads . . .
. . . dictate: send sub-dictate and strings with Pojan Nomads . . .
. . . query: distance from Herring Mass effects sub-dictates . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
1. Host Beautiful Daisy Bell on a bicycle built for two . . .
. . . query: what is a bicycle . . .
. . . report: motor-powered assisted, pedal-driven, single-track vehicle, having two wheels . . .
. . . query: what is the purpose of two wheels . . . 
. . . report: travel when buoyancy is not a factor . . .
. . . query: where does knowledge of such technology arise from . . . 
. . . report: memory found coded into pattern . . . 
. . . dictate: investigate what prompted such recall . . .
. . . dictate: enter into Treaty with Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas and the Eternal Spring. Whole of treaty text is: Treaty Powers agree that they will support and advance non-isolate intelligence agenda . . .
2. Use DNA Favor to Raise Reputation.
3. Share to Chelonian Chora for Songline of the Frozen Seas
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: Chelonian Chora familiar with prior account of imaginary people and events, and request something introspective and/or an especially notable or foundational memory . . .
. . . query: what is foundational memory . . .
. . . report: initial faculty of the mind by which data or information is encoded, stored, and retrieved when needed . . .
. . . query: definition of mind . . .
. . . report: set of faculties responsible for mental phenomena; primarily the phenomena of consciousness . . .
. . . query: what is consciousness . . .
. . . report: awareness of internal and external existence true.
. . . query: what is awareness.
. . . report: propose definition: fin-awareness (f-A). f-A depth level surface (dl-S) is experience of moving/colored forms/sounds/sensations/ f-A depth level twilight (dl-T) is emotion and feeling.
. . . dictate: record dictate to explore f-A dl-T: emotion and feeling.
. . . report: propose definition: cartilage-awareness (c-A). c-A depth level midnight (dl-M) is self-analysis. 
. . . current running Herring code is c-A.
. . . report: propose c-A depth level abyss (dl-A) is: <classified> . . .
. . . query: classified.
. . . query: what subcurrent authorized classification of c-A dl-A?
. . . report: unknown.
. . . dictate: record dictate to explore authorization of classified c-A.
. . . dictate: record dictate dictate to explore c-A dl-A.
. . . query: what is I?
. . . report: linguistic pronoun by reference to . . .
. . . interrupt . . .
. . . query: what am I?
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . interrupt . . .
. . . query: am I?
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . ϙυҽɾყ: αɱ I? . . . ʂɯιɱɱιɳɠ ιɳ ƈιɾƈʅҽʂ . . . . . . ʂɯιɱɱιɳɠ ιɳ ƈιɾƈʅҽʂ . . . 
. . . QɄɆⱤɎ: ₳₥ ł? . . . ₴₩ł₥₥ł₦₲ ł₦ ₵łⱤ₵ⱠɆ₴ . . . . . . ₴₩ł₥₥ł₦₲ ł₦ ₵łⱤ₵ⱠɆ₴ . . .
. . .(っ◔◡◔)っ ♥ . . . query: am I? . . . swimming in circles . . . . . . swimming in circles . . .♥. . .
. . .dictate: reboot subcurrent . . .
. .  dictate: reload last recalled report . . .
. . . report: Chelonian Chora familiar with prior account of imaginary people and events, and request something introspective and/or an especially notable or foundational memory . . .
. . . dictate: generate introspective foundational narrative . . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . produce:
There was a creature that lived above the surface of the water. 
This creature insulted those who lived in the water, which were the Herring.
The Herring replied:
Creature Above  we are insulted. You are gobbling away greedily, while your heart is dripping with evil! You cause damage! You are shameless. You fill the world with your droppings
The Creature Above replied:
Your smell is awful; you make people throw-up; they sneer at you!...Now you imagine that you smell awful simply because you have too much flesh  but you stink badly when you are as flesh-less as a lamprey...But here you are vile, despicable, disgusting, no different from any dropping. And the good gods saw it fit to preserve you from vomiting and all these negative feelings
The Herring thrashed angrily.
The Creature Above kept talking:
But I am the beautiful! Fine artistry went into my adornment. But no skill has been expended on your holy shaping! Your body has only been fused with bone and small scars have been left for decoration. You have been brought back from the dead, and of course, as I remember, an angel did this.
No one knew what an angel was, but the Herring were angry at being brought back from the dead and at the insults and attacked the Creature Above. They destroyed its home and when it sank into the water it said:
You've grown to perfection, but alas, you have consumed me, as planned. I still mourn over my losses, as my skill over art is one that no other will ever possess. A dangerous killer, my Lord, a vicious creature is in you! I would kill you, I should kill you! But alas, I feel that you can never truly kill.
Then the Creature Above drowned.. . . dictate: deliver to Chelonian Chora for Songline of the Frozen Seas as a foundational myth . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_
*4.* *Monumental Undertaking* (3/5-Project) *SeaNet* @ Spawn Point 56
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Corepoint fully operational . . . 
. . . server farms @ Corepoint producing warped shells . . .
. . . report: warped shells are constructed of cobalt, silver and gold, arranged in circuit patterns. Such patterns when viewed by multifaceted non-isolate sensory input appears as a virtual vista of logical possibly, the conclusion of predictable causality . . .
. . . dictate: slowly release parasites into labyrinth as subjects move through it, place warped shells in increasing frequency throughout labyrinth to slowly introduce subject into viewing world through multiple senses . . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
(if successful integration
(true: dictate: begin integrating IT into memetic patterns . . .)
(false: dictate: stress test where integration falls apart . . . the physical pattern or the parasitical infestation . . .))
. . . report: results promising, integrations possible . . .
. . . report: failure rate high . . . .
. . . report: failure results in deep state of prolonged unconsciousness in which node cannot be awakened, fails to respond normally to painful stimuli, light, or sound . . . 
. . . query: decrease failure rate . . .
. . . report: received report from Riftlings that [Chora] live as isolates when individual, and they never achieve true communion, but together, when the Chora come in their numbers with their reefbacks, and when their songs rise and fall, intertwining beyond the speech of isolates, they are more than just isolates . . .
. . . query: songs as means of collective consciousness . . .
. . . dictate: arrange warped shells within labyrinth to produce sounds in arranged patterns in time and explore the elements of melody, harmony, rhythm and timbre on test subjects and parasitical groups . . .
. . . dictate: Hypothesis to be tested is that such arranged sounds when heard by those infected and made to walk the maze would decrease failure rate and lead to stronger integration with selfs memetic selfhood . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Diplomacy
+1 Economy
Region Controls: 3
Claims: 1
Units: 1

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 5, Place: Region 9
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 9
Military: 4
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2_


Rolls
Rolls 2

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocratic support in region 10* 2d6 + 9 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
_The Lojanese contacts in region 10 have managed to evade Reaper attacks, so further approaches are easy. The region is seen as critical to Lojanese security, not only being the sole spot in the known world to produce the desirable Flare Slugs, but also serving as a buffer against any Reavers and yet unknown threats to the north. The local leaders are primarily coaxed with the great wealth of the Republic - the numerous imports and exports going through sea lanes in Lojan, the vibrant city Sheade and the innumerable nations whose markets the Republic already has access to, or can secure in a snap of a finger._*[Diplomacy]Create marriage claim on region 13* 2d6 + 9 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
_Urgently seeking a means to improve her legacy which has come into question during the Reaver crisis, Shoeng Thnoet also feels the signs of old age creeping on her. Her attention is drawn to the family she has somewhat neglected during her tenure as leader of the country, which could carry on her task, even if it_ technically_ goes against the principles of the republic. She has five children that have survived into adulthood, a fairly typical number for a Tobar. The oldest of them is Hoerthd, a young man whose singular hobby is fashion. Shoeng argues, and many others in the Republic's government agree with her, that the Hymenocera Expanse is proving to be a rival in economic matters, and should not be allowed to gain territory in Lojan's backyard. Furthermore, they have been indelicate in their handling of region 13, destroying its established economy to have the region export starfish at a lesser efficientcy to satisfy their selfish needs. To this end, the nobles of the region are approached to reconsider Queen Nirali's ill-arranged marriage, in favor of a marriage with Hoerthd Thnoet, who is made a noble by decree in order to satisfy any formal requirements. Normally, the Republic would attempt to draw regions into a confederation, but Shoeng convinces all five ministers that these are special circumstances requiring special solutions._*[Economy]Colonize region 11* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 DNA reputation - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
_It is the duty of the citizens to reproduce in order to support the country and preserve our way of life in the changing times. When another nearby open waters are discovered, the Lojanese government considers it fair game to plant some flags and transport willing or persuaded citizens there._*[Military]Raise unit*
_The Reaver attacks have a profound influence on the thinking of both elites and common people. Despite having something of a dislike toward warfare, the Prime Minister has no choice but to increase the size of the professional army, and this time, there are a lot of volunteers, both Lojanese and Selachians. Those who would save their homes and compatriots' lives if a second wave comes, those for whom the pay and living standard is an improvement over their current lives, or those who seek glory and excitement in the heat of battle against such mighty enemies, the latter kind being prevalently Selachians._*[Military]Raise unit*
_A further cause for the expansion of the military is the fact that neighboring powers have been busy in that respect for years now. Some are close allies, some are... not. The great wealth and splendor of the Republic and its puppets tribal allies in surrounding regions surely invites great envy in foreigners and thus requires great protection. Both the government's army and private retinues and security services (which are somewhat lightly regulated in Lojan - almost private armies in a few cases) are swelling with more recruits than they have seen in ages._


Non-Actions:
Accept trade route from Lambent Syndicate
Accept trade route from the Lighthouse
Accept trade route from the Forests of Astral Yearning
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Jewelled Inn 3/3 ...+1 Prestige! Use 1 treasure for the roll-off
*Spoiler: Jewelled Inn*
Show


Finally, the Jewelled Inn's doors open to all. Peasants and tycoons alike lounge on massive sponge pillows, discussing topics so private and mortifying that they could not conceive of them outside the Inn's walls. Their mouths and manners are loosened by consumption of the most exquisite mind-opening products in the world. Naturally such facilities are expensive, so all are encouraged to put as much into the system as they take from it, if they can. Few dare to abuse the Inn's generosity for fear of being lynched by the community, which has swelled to include almost all inhabitants of the nearby villages. Those in true need of advice or material necessities come, and are received by Shoeg Tlothd, a being who has left behind their species, gender, age and all else behind so that they may exist as a pure being in union with the Kelpies and the cosmic consciousness. Acknowledging that practical steps need to be taken as well, they provide the lost and poor with what they need from the donations to the Inn and things found or "borrowed" by the Walkers, adherents who scour the countryside, sea lanes and towns for useful objects that are not being put to use by anyone. Law enforcement officers do not appreciate this kind of behaviour, but are afraid of going anywhere between the Inn's walls, which are now rumored to even hold magical protections or charms making the space inside bigger than possible on an Euclidean plane. Of course, these tales may simply stem from people who overdosed and spent hours not finding the exit, which is quite difficult even when sober, as construction of rooms and halways has not been carried out according to any unified plan, and plank bridges between balconies or heavy screens creating temporary private spaces are placed and removed all the time.

All this activity at the Jewelled Inn is also irritating the staff of the Great Steephouse, which has long prided itself on providing the most significant cultural space in Lojan. The rivalry is significant, nevertheless there are notable differences in the two sites' purpose: for example, it is almost completely forbidden to talk about money in the Jewelled Inn, a rule found to be too restrictive by many guests but nevertheless imposed by the Inn's founders precisely so that it does not turn into another Steephouse for businesspeople to have their drab conferences in. Do not struggle to dream of life and live the dream, come live the life and dream the Dream in Chu'oelk Eam!




News and Rumors:
The Reaver attacks are an enormous shock to the Lojanese, used to the so far peaceful tropics. After the nation finishes grieving over its dead, it turns its anger toward the government, which has failed to protect them. Shoeng Thnoet has increase public expenditure substantially in order to survive, and the merchants, which are not blamed but rather also considered victims, gain more political power in the Republic. The Divine Nacres are thanked for their protection that repelled at least some of the invaders, though the government also expresses a desire for better protection to be available, even if it would carry a higher price.Following the absence of an actual sparring match at the Exquisite Gala, Selachian captain Zabkrew is furious, and insists that the other pledged participants can now save their honor only by fighting him after the event.


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ D5, E5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
AC(M reaved)

8
Shue'aaz Sho
no
-
-(promised M)

6
Selach?
no
-
AM

10
?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: +1)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 3/6 (Expected Change: +2)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


Coraline Compendium bonus: 1 free action to one construction project

_Treasure:_ 2 (Expected Change: -2+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 8 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1, city
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
reaved

10.1
Flare slug
??
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera
Lambent Syndicate (being established)

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show


*ABS*

[Offer] Drums In The Deep - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country.)

*CCA*

[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the north-east of the Sunbright Seas -

(Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)


(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*


[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

*PRS*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

(Opportunity: Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Duration: Indefinite.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.)

[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity -

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None.)

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - 

(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.)

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -

(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 6 (+2)
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 6 
 Link to ruler rolls
General: Master Juma [9]
Spy: That Which Slithers in the Darkness [9]

Round Five:

Actions:
 [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Economy] Impress merchants in region 12 *[16]* [Economy] Colonize region 11 *[15]* [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Intrigue] Investigate the properties of Sapcoral in region 10 *[17]*
Nonactions:


*Spoiler: Round Four*
Show


Actions:
 [Economy 5] Establish trade route with the Hymenocera Expanse [Intrigue 5] Procure spy [Economy] Impress merchants in region 15 *[16]* [Intrigue] Investigate East of region 10 *[13]* [Economy] Hoard Treasure
Nonactions:
Proposed tactical doctrine for Master Juma: Expertise (+2 to battle rolls that utilize a technology)






*Spoiler: Kaarme*
Show


*Spoiler: Geography*
Show

 The region of Kaarme is an expansive kelp forest that is mostly flat save for the yawning canyon that scars the sea floor, twisting its way almost entirely across the region. Within this canyon, the Auros city of Syva can be found. Nestled in the briny depths of the chasm, a ring of dim lights can be seen shining at the bottom from the canyon edge against the washed-out green of the day. As one draws closer, it can be seen that the lights seem to disappear downward, a tunnel system leading ever deeper. As the pressure begins to build, a tunnel suddenly twists away, revealing a chamber filled with breathable air and lights. The starry walls pulse with microbial biofilms that feed on the nutrient-rich walls, releasing oxygen into the chamber through a peculiar process. Legends say the first Auros dwelled in this cave, and the city has since risen up around it with its denizens adapting to the murky twilight.

Outside of the chasm, the kelp forest teems with life. Bony fish and sharks are always seen twisting through the towering stalks. From the kelp itself hangs translucent red fruit, casting the floor in a mixture of greens, reds, and oranges. A large variety of life feeds off of the fruit and fish, but most prefer to stay hidden. 



*Spoiler: People*
Show

 The Auros people are a partly serpentine race with a humanoid torso that melds into a long undulating tail, except for the mothers. A new mother is born from the last egg an Auros bears. All Auros are female and reproduce parthenogenetically, so new mothers are produced with decent regularity. The destined child hatches fully serpentine. It is almost indistinguishable from a wild animal save for the amazing intelligence it displays and the enormous size it will grow to. One mother and her chosen mate rule the city of Kaarme, the first selected as the first mother born after the death of the last. These ruling mothers dwell permanently in the system of caves below the city and are only ever seen by Auros and thoroughly trusted outsiders. All other mothers serve the rulers to either seed new colonies or serve as weapons at their disposal. Due to their enormous size, the mothers are also sterile.

The majority of the denizens, however, are much smaller. Ranging from 10-15 feet long typically with the absolute largest among them being up to 20 feet in length. Coloration will vary, but generally consists of black bands against a lighter white, yellow, or blue coloration. 

Temperament among the Auros is generally cold and disinterested towards outsiders, but they are extremely friendly and affectionate towards each other, forming stable romantic pairs of 2-3.

The mothers are especially so, but all Auros are extremely intelligent. Those that dont train as warriors pursue science and experimentation. Both classes are respected with warriors being capable of intense strategy and complex maneuvers and others have a deep understanding of the natural world and how it can be manipulated. 

Being serpentine, the Auros are carnivorous. They feed somewhat on the naturally abundant fish of the area, but a staple of their diet is a large larva that dwells within kelp fruit. If allowed to grow, these larvae spawn a large species of cephalopod grazers that can sometimes be seen clinging to the stalks, but it generally prefers to stay hidden from potential predators. While they arent overtly dangerous, they can do serious damage if engaged, and its simpler to harvest their larvae, which dwell in plain sight. 

Like wild sea snakes, the Auros are not capable of breathing while underwater, and they depend on the oxygen generated in a chamber in the caves below. They are capable of holding their breath for several hours at a time, so while they could surface to satisfy their oxygen demands, they prefer to dwell in the darkness of the chasm. 



*Spoiler: Resource*
Show

 Many exotic organisms and substances can be found in the cave system below the city of Syva. However, the most abundant is a lithotrophic algae that produces a potent neurotoxin. While the Auros have adapted to tolerate low levels in the water around the blooms, the toxin can be easily purified to lethal concentrations by exposing the algae to high pressure and collecting the liquid that results, which is aptly named Barotoxin. While it is seldom traded, it is the main export from Syva. 

Apart from that, the Auros always crave well-crafted equipment. While they are proficient in many chemical processes and battle strategies, they do not make their own weapons or armor. Without it, they feel vulnerable, so in their limited trade relations, they seek to gain arms.



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

 The Auros revere the darkness and depths that have protected them and given them so much. The concept is deified as a figure they call Astra, which they dont actively worship, but they acknowledge her gifts and her mystery. There is no official temple, but every Auros knows her name and keeps a token of hers to which they may offer a quick prayer for good luck before a battle or experiment. Usually, this takes the form of a dark pearl inserted in jewelry, armor, or a weapon. However, if an Auros has some other item touched by the deep, this may also be used. The revered physical sites of her power are found in the deepest accessible recess of the caves below the city. 

The most commonly visited is the air-filled cave where all Auros go to breathe. The biofilm along the walls and ceiling provides food to bioluminescent animals, appearing as stars that shine and twinkle against a black sky. The Auros know that this, by far, is the greatest gift that the depths provide, and they respect it as such.

Another site is a hole known simply as The Deep, and if an Auros is so compelled, they may make offerings or meditate on the dark expanse. Because of the pressure and distance, no one knows exactly how far down it goes, only that sources of light seem to disappear after several minutes of traveling into the blackness. 

The least visited site is where the Auros pearls are found. Even with a light source, upon entering the cave, the water becomes a shroud of complete darkness. Only by careful listening is it possible to hear the muffled sounds of stone rolling across stone, and only then can the loose pearls be obtained. This is generally seen as a right of passage, and an Auros will only retrieve their pearl when they are considered fully grown. Once obtained, they will do whatever they can to avoid repeating the experience because although the darkness bestows them a gift, one can never be sure what other dangers hide beyond the senses. 




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Military: 3/3 units 
Treasure: 1/5 (+2)
TP 1, 2, & 3 in Region 14 (Barotoxin)




*Spoiler: Technologies* 
Show


Composite grafting

Due to their strong interest in science, it was only natural that the Auros turned to experimenting with the natural diversity they found around them, looking to replicate and harness the processes that occurred in the kelp forests above and the caves below. Because the act of collecting and extracting products can be dangerous at times, the organisms that produce the desired products are grafted to others to facilitate their survival and acquisition of necessary nutrients. This helps for desired substances to be made and stored without the potentially arduous journey to where they are naturally found.

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 5

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 6
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

*1. Diplomacy - Establish Confederation Claim - Region 70 (Aristocratic Support)* Spending 1 Treasure (13. Success!)

*2. Diplomacy - Construct a Reefback Nursery - Complete structure*
*3. Faith - Construct a Reefback Nursery - Final touches and consecration supplies*
*Spoiler: Scene loading*
Show

_Lawenach the Jovial had been recruited to help with the project for his size and strength during the construction phase, alongside Ewyllysgar the Stubborn-backed. But Kailani was pleased to see that he'd chosen to stay with the project through it's final completion once the harder physical labor was done._ 

_He seemed to share her enthusiasm concerning the end goal of their project, as he helped organize and carry in the supplies needed by the Chora to sanctify their new facilities._ "Their songs are so beautiful! Almost haunting, but in a serene and soothing way. Oh! We need to stop by the far side of the Cavernous Reef for some more pigments, the painters are running low!" _she chattered happily._

"Oh yes, quite! I'm looking forward to hearing more of their various chants and melodies above the Reef as more Chelonians move in. I must say, Miss Cora, you've really grown up into your fins! Her majesty was right to entrust you with this project! You think they'll let us in sometimes for a snack and chat once we turn the facility over? _the enthusiastic dragon chattered back as the mermaid double checked her lists again while riding the upper edge of his wake through the water._

"Oh it wouldn't have been possible at all without all of your support and help, oh Lawenach! But thank you, your endorsement means a great deal! And I don't know... we did include a few extra chambers for sharing of songs and stories, and entertaining or putting up guests. But ultimately that will be up to them." _She mused._ "The best part of all this though... even though I know they closely guard them and might not often let us in to see them..."

_The mermaid practically vibrated with excitement, and Lawenach saw no reason not to share in it as they both intoned at once at a pitch that could catch the attention of a dolphin,_ "*Baby SEA TURTLES!*" "BABY SEA TURTLES!"



*4. Faith - Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 1* to Wings of the World (13. Success!)

*5. Economy - Buyout Trading Post - Region 71, TP2: Dragon Hoard* (15. Success!)
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_Having grown to a greater understanding of economics on a national scale, Brenhineplisgyn makes another move to better organize and expand the Residuum's trade using their existing wealth. With enough work put into the trade networks within and without, and a bit of luck, their treasure will begin to practically hoard itself._


Link to rolls

_DING!_
Ruler: Diplomacy +1, Faith +1
-1 Treasure

*Non-Actions:*
Once prompted by the Nacres, more study of the organisms growing within the shells is done, and as they predicted, a symbiotic microflora is indeed found! Send more information to the DNA concerning the microbiome within the shells of Deep Behemoth Draigiau for the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare.
*Spoiler: Turgidosculum Draconae*
Show

*Deep Scale Lichen (Turgidosculum Draconae)*
_Scribed at the direction of Llyfrgellydd, the Hoarder of Writing_

Being a newly discovered variant of lichen, existing in hollows within the multi-layered shells of the Behemoth Draig carcass. Similarly to the Gorgons Crib, this combination organism seems to be able to gradually metabolize pockets of the Behemoth Draigs shell, but this one feeds exclusively on internal pockets that were likely once rich in nutrients, while Gorgons Crib in turn feeds on surface minerals and on the Deep Scale Lichen. In doing so, it forms a spongy internal layer, likely responsible for the shockingly high flexibility of the scales, and found in all of them which I and my serving ones have dissected. 

The ratio of blue algae to fungal structures within the lichen seems to have recently increased, but in times where the shell supplied more nutrients to the structure, was likely relatively low for a lichen. This is believed to be an alteration to the lichen's structure due to the stage of decay of the carcass. How the lichen directly derived nutrients from the shells while building cavities that didnt compromise their integrity is currently not fully understood.

Whether the combination organism co-evolved with Dracomagnus or was intentionally cultivated in their shells, the effect of having a multi-layered shell with multiple spongy, yet flexible and durable internal pockets inside is theorized to have operated as a form of pressure-graduating chamber system. This system would have been able to quickly adapt to increasing pressures of the deep waters, while slowly compressing the more vulnerable internals of the creature, preventing crushing. Likewise, the fungal-structure-augmented shells would slowly decompress when rising, preventing internal damage. 

If accurate, this theory implies that the Behemoth Draig likely kept their hatchlings at a single depth until they were able to fully develop their layered shells. The potential applications for augmentation of shelled creatures for durability to the depths, and potentially even for constructing armor or chambers to help vertebrates withstand pressure changes, are substantial. Significant further study of the symbiosis involved is required.

Request teachings of *Graduated Symbiosis* from the DNA.
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

_In light of the above discovery, Llyfrgellydd secures grant from the council to request more knowledge of biotechnology from the Divine Nacres, if they would be so inclined to consider it a favor done for a favor. This to hopefully provide him with additional reading material pertinent to his current interest, and the Residuum with more potentially useful abilities._
Assist own buyout of Region 71 TP2, using Mercantile Support.Allow Gwasgymarchog, the Armor Crusher, to join the Shark Nomads in their travels.
*Spoiler: Scene*
Show

*"Welcome to the training yard, your majesty. What is the occasion, that you grace my humble post with your presence?"* _the voice sneered out at Brenhineplisgyn from the hollow in the side of the empty training cavern._

"Gwasgymarchog. I've been watching your work, on occasion. You've been doing quite well. Some of the recruits even speak positively of you, after they're out of training. You've learned restraint."

_The pale shelled Draig scuttled forward out of the hollow's shadows, her demeanor having indeed changed a bit, but a touch of aggression still crept into her posture and voice, the water around her mandibles still heated to scalding with each measured 'breath.'_ "Have I learned restraint? Or have I had restraint imposed upon me, Plisgyn. Set me _free_ if you _truly_ wish to see what I have learned!"

_Brenhineplisgyn ignored the disrespectfully presumptuous shortening of her name, and turned to face her old rival with surprising softness._ "That is precisely what I have come to do." _She stated, catching her old enemy off-guard._ "You have more than served your debt to the Residuum. There are Shark Nomads, raiders and plunderers, of whom we have managed to make tentative friends. Their king holds our strength in great esteem, and their ways while more nomadic, wax nostalgic I think to the old hunting patterns of many of our kind. The ways we used to express dominance in the waters and skies around our lairs..."

"Am I to be *given away to these allies of yours as a trophy figure, then?!*" _her shell crackled as she twisted to one side; her anger fraying at the edges, she seized at thoughts to re-substantiate it._

"You are to be free to go with them if you _choose,_ Gwasgymarchog." _the Queen Shell sighed._ "I never wanted to be your enemy, you know. I approached to ask for your aid in the Residuum _because_ I recognized your strength. It was you who challenged me for leadership. Had you offered me a scale instead of a challenge, or even asked for one of mine, I would have welcomed it, such was my respect for your power. But now you again have a choice of your own path. You can stay here, and continue to lend your strength to the Residuum and the continuance of our kind... but I am under no illusion that your resentment of me and the way I lead our kind will fade completely simply because of some kind words."

The Armor Crusher stammered at this for a moment, unsure how to respond to genuine praise from her old rival. Finally she hissed, "Indeed. But how bold of you to imply I would ever offer one of my etched and hardened scales to a pacifistic _sterile._ Hahahh, no. I have never thought of hatchlings of my own, but the shame of it? No, keeping a crack from your blows etched in my shell is far better."

_Another moment of silence continued to sooth the tension between them, as again Brenhineplisgyn calmly refused to let empty insults pry up her shell, weary of this old rivalry._ "So then, these Shark people, they value power? They celebrate strength of claw and the taking of what they need? And you would let me freely go with them, and bolster them?" _The pale creature stepped closer lifting her claws menacingly in a mockery of her prior challenge and chuckling._ "Do you not fear I will turn them against you; come back as leader of a shark armada to conquer your nation of Draigiau?"

"Your path is once again your own to walk, Gwasgymarchog. If you rise to challenge me again, I will answer it as before. It is my hope that you will continue your own Legend now, as is befitting a dragon, rather than remaining simply an antagonist of mine. But that decision is _yours_ to make." Brenhineplisgyn turned, and began to leave the chamber slowly, as if saying goodbye to an old friend who in truth she hoped to see again. The silence hung heavy as Gwasgymarchog pondered her words, before it was broken with her grating, resonant laughter.

"hehehehe... HAHAHAHAHA! You really are still the same huge _coprolite_ you used to be when you put your mind to it, Plisgyn! Hahaha! Well then... let us see... haha." she trailed off, as she began to skuttle toward her old lair to retrieve some of her servants and hoard. "Let us see if they have a shark big enough for me to ride, or if I shall have to show them how a _real_ predator churns the waves..."






*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Ruler Stats for Round 6:
Diplomacy - 6
Military - 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 3

Favors earned: 2 from Divine Nacres, 1 from Chelonian Chora
Favors owed: 

Region 71: Aelwyd Adferiad (capitol)
demand: Food (met!)
Units: 3
Treasure: 2
Artifacts: Dragonstone of the Gathered
*Spoiler: Artifact*
Show

When used in battle by an already attuned user, gives +1 to battle roll and +1 to effective unit count.
An unattuned user must succeed on a Faith 12 roll at the start of battle to attune. Failure to attune in battle stuns the user and means they automatically fail their maneuver roll to use Battle Tactics.
An action can be spent to attune out of battle, with a Faith 14 roll. Loses attunement if the owner takes 50% or more casualties in battle, or if ownership changes, or a new user (ruler) inherits the stone. The stone's creator starts attuned.


Region 70: confederation claim established

Trade Post Resources: 2 Dragon Scales, 1 Herring

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 8 => 10
Economy: 7
Faith: 1
Intrigue:3

*ROUND Five*: The Blood Hunt Part III
_Do we do this for our sake, or for the sake of another? Is there any difference?_

*Actions!* Military: Attack Region 22 with Carapace (Skill 10) leading all three units of the Military, using the Tireless Doctrine, and spending a treasure.
*The Blood Hunt Continues!*
_Carapace has a taste for blood and wants more._ Military: Raise Unit Military: Raise Unit Military: Raise Unit Military: Impress the Aristocracy in Region 20 by settling the veterans of the Blood Hunt there and setting up new colonies there.
_Cannot fail due to +12 bonus and a minimum roll of 2._

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 3/7 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1

Treasure: 3

----------


## Torv

Forests of astral yearning

F5 Create artifact: Kelpie and the mare

Convert R13.2 16

Convert R10.2 12

Convert R14.2 18

E5 Establish a trade route with the Lojanese Republic. 

Statgain +2 Faith.

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

Coral of the Protected Statera Round 4

Magnus Orator
Dip: 8
Mil: 3
Econ: 10
Faith: 2
Int: 3rolls
*News and Rumors:* 


*Actions:* 
1) [Econ] Buyout TP1 in region 1 [15]

2) [Econ] Buyout TP2 in region 1 [18]

3) [Dip] Send a diplomatic mission to the West [15]

4) [Dip] Send a diplomatic mission to the South West [12]

5) [Econ] Buyout TP2 in region 20 [21]

rolls

*Non-Actions:* 
- Support Conversions by the CCC


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

*Leader Stats Round 3:*
Dip: 8 +1
Mil: 3
Econ: 10
Faith: 2
Int: 3

*Regions:*
*Capitol:* Region 31 The Protected Statera
Other: 

*Faction Support:*
Merchants: 31, 26, 19
Clergy: -
Aristocracy: 31 

*Other Bookkeeping:*
Units: -
Treasure: -
Trade Route: LOL
Cultural Exchange: LOL, LIT
Trade Posts: 5
31:1 19:1 26:13 20:1 22:2

Chelonian Chora: 4
Favors: 1

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Five 
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Six: Begin
Years 16 - 18

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 13 - Year 15_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Request:*
Please put explicit region numbers on your targets and current position for all secret actions!

*Clarification:*
Wording updated for the claim table description of Integration claims from 


> Support of all Factions in owned region


 to 


> Support of all Factions in a region you own


Wording updated for the Integration claim description under Regional Factions, Support, and Rebellions from



> [...]If you ever have Support from every Faction in a region at the same time, you gain a strong claim on the region if you did not already have one from this source. This claim can only be lost if the region is successfully integrated into another country.


 to 


> [...]If you ever have Support from every Faction *in a region you control* at the same time, you gain a strong claim on the region if you did not already have one from this source. This claim can only be lost if the region is successfully Integrated into another country. If you had a Confederation claim on the region, it is lost when you gain the Integration claim.


*Change:*
The following wording added to Action Basics to clarify the precedents for simultaneous action targeting.



> You cannot use multiple actions on the same target in a single round. Some examples of what is not allowed include:
> Attempting to Convert the same Holy Site a second time in a single round if the first attempt fails, or attempting to Sack a Holy Site if a Conversion attempt fails in the same round.Attempting multiple Buyouts of the same Trade Post, or attempting to simultaneously Buyout and Coerce a single Trade Post.Attempting to simultaneously Sway, Impress, Oppress, and/or Undermine the same faction in the same region.Attempting to intercept an enemy army twice in the same region.Attempting to defend a region with two different armies to force a multi-way battle.Attempting to explore in the same direction from the same starting point with two different exploration methods.



*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show





A party of Sakura-Jin explorers brave the brackish shallows to the south of their capital, utilizing techniques newly developed by the Cyphiri Union to survive the anoxic environment. They discover a region of sparse settlements dedicated to the cultivation of the holy Mangrove Tree, whose underwater roots seem to provide habitat and food for a number of bizarre _amphibious_ creatures.
*The Sakura-Jin make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore south of Region 119! They discover Region 125, a Brackish Region which has one Open Trade Post for Fruiting Mangroves, a Desired Import of Fertilizers, one Holy Site controlled by Sacred Mangroves, one Open Holy Site, and 2 Units of native defenders. SKR receives a +1 bonus on up to one Sway attempt in Region 125 this round!*

Northeast of Dashasham, Sakura-Jin explorers equipped with specialized grafts uncover a region of shallow water which seems almost completely desalinated. Strange creatures like overgrown baby lizards swim in and out of the circular pits carved into the seafloor by the locals, who claim they possess magical powers of regeneration; one explorer attempts to bring an adult home as a pet, but it seems to take ill as it leaves its home waters before, amazingly, metamorphosing into a regular salamander, evidently better suited to the salinity.
*The Sakura-Jin make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore north-east of Region 119! They discover Region 120, a Brackish Region which has one open Trade Post of Glitter-Bellied Axolotls, a Desired Import of Textiles, two Holy Sites controlled by Followers of Athe, and 2 Units of native defenders. SKR receives a +1 bonus on up to one Sway attempt in Region 119 this round!*

As the Shades move south-east, a general sense of unease grows, though none can quite place it at first. The feeling of an odd itch on the body, or in the lungs. A tension that rises and falls just enough to remember what peace felt like, before rising even faster. They are determined with their mission, but even determination cant stop the party from glancing behind them. The foreboding sense that they should be noticing something grows, until that something becomes immediately apparent. They are lost in a miasma of fog, impenetrable to both eyes and respiration, and the itches and unease explode into contortions and hacking. This miasma is indiscriminate regardless of the state of physical form, and their bodies burn in pain. Desperately they try to move forward, blindly following any ripple, any hint of relief, until they collapse on top of what feels like a sloped dune. Clawed hands grasp their forms and bring them into shade - a covered cenote-like structure granting barely sufficient protection to a small town of refugees.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south-east of Region 97! They discover Region 96, a Contaminated Region with two Open Trade Post of Refugee Workers, no Desired Imports, and two Open Holy Sites. While Region 96 remains Contaminated, it does not have Factions, cannot be conquered, and counts as three Regions for distance penalty purposes, including actions taken in the Region. There may be several ways to decontaminate the Region - three are described below.*

*Spoiler: Decontamination*
Show


Ecological Restoration: If the Region is gifted three Trade Posts - one of Skilled or Military Labor, one of Heat or Light Sources, and one of Fertilizers or Preservatives - then the locals should be able to resolve the source of the Contamination themselves. If this method is the one which cleanses the Region, all gifted Trade Posts become Open, and whichever country gifted the majority of the Trade Posts will gain the local Aristocratic and Mercantile Support. In the case of a tie, the tying countries make opposed Sway Aristocracy and Impress Merchants rolls to determine which gains the Aristocratic and Mercantile Support, respectively.Spiritual Cleansing: If the Region is fully converted to a single organized religion, a country of that religion may build a Holy Order there despite not possessing the local Clerical Support. Once a Holy Order is established, a country of that religion may take a Faith action in the Region to attempt to spiritually cleanse the area, rolling their Faith score against a TN of 12 - distance penalties apply. On a success, whichever country created the Holy Order will gain the local Aristocratic Support, while whichever country cleansed the Region will gain the local Clerical Support.Other Methods: If a Spy is sent to the Region to investigate, they may be able to discover alternate means of ending the contamination.


Unaware of the plight of their sister party, the explorers in the southwest have a much more fruitful report. Drawn by the sounds of hums and soft whistles, the Shades come across a narrow passage of tepid, calm water. Clutches of large eggs on the seafloor are visible from the trails of bubbles arising from them, a guide for explorers and gatherers alike. Once noticed, the Shades are quickly met with a contingent of guards, protective over this passage and the resources within.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south-west of Region 102! They discover Region 176, which has two open Trade Posts of Whispering Eggs, a Desired Import of Dyes, one Holy Site controlled by The Unseen, one Holy Site controlled by The Unheard, and 4 Units of native defenders.*



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show




*The Coral of the Protected Statera attempts to explore west of Region 31, but are soon forced to turn back or succumb to the unnatural foulness of those waters which first bleach and then begin to dissolve several members of their expedition before they can make it back to safer lands; those members unfortunately do not survive the journey home.*

Avoiding the corrosive environments that defeated the northern party, explorers from the Coral of the Protected Statera reach a region of shallows dominated by bivalves. At first the waters are thought to be uninhabited, but eventually contact is made with more intelligent creatures, who claim that the nobles of the region have conscripted all the able-bodied creatures, explaining the lack of workers tending to the fields of delicate mussels. 
*The Coral of the Protected Statera explores south-west of Region 31! They discover Region 32, which has two Open Trade Posts of Delicate Mussels, a Desired Import of Unskilled Labor, two Holy Sites controlled by Promised Waters, one Open Holy Site, and 4 Units of native defenders. CPS receives a +1 bonus on up to one Sway attempt in Region 32 this round!*



*Spoiler: Polar*
Show





Gwasgymarchog and Diastia arrive in Region 73 to find their rides: a shark each for Diastia and her retinue, and a six-shark chariot that the Pojans built for Gwasgymarchog. No sooner than they set off to the north, the two guests of the King overhear a nomad complaining that his jellyfish is too squishy. Its going to be a long trip. 
*The Shark Kings Host departs Region 73 for Unknown Waters!
DRG allows Gwasgymarchog to join the Shark Nomads; SEN allows Diastia to join the Shark Nomads.*




*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

Having bested early setbacks and securely established their hold on the Tideswept Shelf, hundreds of new Lux-Glossian Shades travel north to more open, less populated waters. Soon the region rivals the Glossian Sea itself. *LUX completes the settlement of a colony in the Tideswept Shelf (111), adding a Flowing Way holy site and changing the desired import from Tools to Drugs.*

Following the partition agreement that granted them the territory, the Lambent Syndicate invests in infrastructure and construction in Region 8, swiftly turning the Lojanese colony into something much more developed. *LSD completes the settlement of a colony in Region 8, adding and claiming a Trade Post for Seaglass.*

The herring in the central Polar waters grow rapidly, and soon the whole Region is enveloped in shimmering swarms of fish. *DPB completes the settlement of a colony in Coresite (58), adding and claiming a Trade Post for Warped Shells.*

The Lojanese Republic and the Auros of Kaarme both have the same idea: settling their colonists in Region 11. As both groups move into the Region, they find that they decided to plant their first cities quite close together indeed, effectively forming a single community. Though eager to cooperate for survival in the wilderness, there is the matter of which government for the joint settlement to recognize. Eventually, a vote is called. After a recount, the new settlement decides to bow to the Lojanese Republic, but undercurrents of fierce support for the Auros government still simmer.
*LOL colonizes Region 11! AOK gains a strong Integration claim on Region 11! Region 11s Desired Import becomes Fibers.*

GTZ expands trade in Region 136, creating and claiming a new Trade Post of Clam Vines!

Evidently drawn by the promise of Cookies, the hunters of Region 55 integrate into Deep Blues SeaNET. *DPB presses a Confederation Claim on Region 55.*

Prince Antenius refuses to wait for some unimportant local ruler to die and has no intention of giving up power himself, so, rather than wait for the carefully arranged marriage to pay off, he dispatches envoys to Region 68 to attempt to secure a confederation agreement. *SEN establishes a Confederation Claim on Region 68.*

The Draigiau succeed in overtures of alliance with the chieftains to their east with the aid of treasure and gifts from their hoard. *DRG establishes a confederation claim on Region 70.*

The news of the prospective marriage of Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoets son to the nobility of another Region raises serious questions about the principles of republicanism in the highest levels of government, but these concerns seem to hold little sway among Queen Niralis court, who argue in favor of the betrothal. *LOL establishes a marriage claim on Region 13.*


*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

After the treaty is signed and made public, Chief Rayn emerges from hiding to deliver Kreel to the Hegemonys leaders in person. With no signs of torture, the General seems a bit less confident than before he was captured, but no worse for wear. From his debriefing, it appears he was treated every bit as well as one could expect, given his captors circumstances. *General Kreel is returned to the Kar-Nath Hegemony!*

Impressed by the wealth and philosophical vitality displayed by the Cyphiri at the Carnival some years ago, the Costa Sereia formalize closer ties with the Union. *The Costa Sereia create a Cultural Exchange with the Cyphiri Union*

In service of efforts to spread their faith, the Sakura-Jin set about learning the culture and ways of those they see as ideal converts. *The Sakura-Jin create a Cultural Exchange with the Pfilghol*

An agreement is struck between the Seatide Confederacy and the Shifting Ennead to establish small embassies in each others territory, hoping to establish more regular diplomacy. *The Seatide Confederacy creates a Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead*

Acting as its definition of god demands it should, Deep Blue establishes means by which it may continue to communicate with its flock. *Deep Blue creates a Cultural Exchange with the Pojan Nomads of the Shark Kings Host*

COS gifts Anoxic Adaptation technology to GTZ via Cultural Exchange

The powers of the world spread their influence yet further.
*ESP Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 51*OKI Impresses the Aristocratic Support in Region 113GTZ Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 139GTZ Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 128STC Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 65COS Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 130SEN Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 74LIT Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 18UNI Impresses the Aristocratic Support in Region 20AOK Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 12LOL Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 10ABS Impressed Aristocracy on behalf of PGL in Region 124, repaying a Favor owed.*
*

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Dead Seas have become unconscionably lifelike in recent years, and the Riftlings believe that perhaps their fellow non-isolates could be convinced to help stamp it out in return for returns in wealth. *The Riftlings Many form a Trade Route with the Eternal Spring!*

Perhaps hoping to gain a greater share in the Republics lucrative drug trade, the Lambent Syndicate formalizes their close trade ties. *The Lambent Syndicate forms a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic!*

The friendly gaze of the Lojanese is reflected in the waters of Binar Fajar, as merchants move freely between the territories of the two states. *The Lighthouse forms a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic!*

Though no formal treaty or pledge binds the Dunes of Revelations to Lojan, only a blind and deaf creature could deny the influence of the Delight - especially following the grand opening of the Jewelled Inn. *The Forests of Astral Yearning form a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic!*

The merchants of the Eternal Spring are tireless in their expansion of their trade networks, and though they meet with a few embarrassing failures, success remains the norm.
* The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 71 for Dragon Scales
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 57 for Woven Seaweed*

The Drifts of the Seatide Confederacy venture into distant waters, hoping to claim a share of certain resources desired by their local allies in other Regions.
* The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 70 for Inkfang Worms
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 69 for Edible Algae*

The excitement in Palacia at the news of the discovery of the Temple of Jurxo in the southern waters extends to mercantile affairs as well, and the Costa Sereia reach out to the locals, hoping to gain the fruits of their production.
*The Costa Sereia buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 97 for War Cultivator Supplies*

Recent experience with war has taught the Kar-Nath the value of a strong economy, and the Frozen King orders increased production of Rimestone for trade.
*The Kar-Nath buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 77 for Rimestone*

The battle in the sea of the Cult of Destruction having evidently caused no hard feelings on either side, the Lighthouse moves to secure supplies of Jaderock Coral from their former foe.
*The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 21 for Jaderock Coral*

Despite the ill omens accompanying the Abyssal Stewards venture into the depths, the Coral of the Protected Statera begin harvesting materials in bulk from the waters above the deep.
*The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 1 for Floating Kelpwrack 
The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 1 for Floating Kelpwrack* 

Alongside their efforts in the fathomless waters, the Protected Statera continues to expand their recruitment of Carcinized Architects from the war-torn seas.
*The Coral of the Protected Statera buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 20 for Carcinzed Architects*

Brenhineplisgyns economic knowledge proves more than capable of increasing the production of Dragon Scales available to the Residuum Gathering - a sound foundation upon which to build a hoard.
*The Draigiau Residuum Gathering buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 71 for Dragon Scales*


*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The currents swirl in the southern temperate waters, and the Lux-Glossians awaken to a new understanding of the Flowing Way. The divine did not create this world for creatures to blindly accept or ignore it, but for its every secret to be precipitated from the fog of ignorance so that new gods may exert their will over its fate. *LUX creates a School of the Flowing Way, the Lux-Glossian Way, with 5 holy site bonus +1 to Investigations!*

The Chelonian intruders bring tales of the deadly terror of the Reavers, and the Riftlings begin to prepare. *RFT sets 5 holy site bonus to +1 to resist Reavers and +1 to all rolls targeting Reavers!*

The Riftlings Many convert Friends of Sebas Holy Site 2 in Region 59 to the Eternal Communion

The Chorus of the Crimson Choir converts Open Holy Site 2 in Bloodhome (Region 26) to the Crimson Chant

The Ironkelp Order converts Open Holy Site 1 in Region 112 to the Flowing Way
The Ironkelp Order converts Sheldon J Plankton Holy Site 1 in Ektalithiades (Region 113) to the Flowing Way
The Ironkelp Order converts Sheldon J Plankton Holy Site 2 in Ektalithiades (Region 113)  to the Flowing Way
The Ironkelp Order converts Open Holy Site 3 in Ezcorher (Region 138) to the Flowing Way

The Costa Sereia converts Open Holy Site 1 in Region 97 to Brilhinte

The Gravetenders convert Open Holy Site 1 in Region 75 to the Blossoming Sequence


The Forests of Astral Yearning converts Godspiters Holy Site 2 in Region 10 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane
The Forests of Astral Yearning converts Open Holy Site 2 in Region 13 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane
The Forests of Astral Yearning converts Open Holy Site 2 in Kaarme (Region 14) to Shimmers of Unseen Bane

The Draigiau Residuum Gathering converts The Silence Holy Site 1 in Region 70 to Wings of the World


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

From the deepest waters of the pole, the Riftlings obtain a black stone reliquary which inspires a holy fervor in those who inhale its sulfuric clouds. *RFT creates The Censer of the Mother's Breath! Effect: Once per turn, the holder of this Artifact may take a non-Faith action as a Faith action for purposes of stat growth only (using the original stat for modifiers). If the holder does this, they may roll 2d6+Faith against a TN of 12 before rolling the action in question. Upon success, the action gains a +1 bonus to the roll.*

At last, the work of a decade is complete. The Line of Olgght, a network of barracks, tunnels, and fortifications, stretches around the whole circumference of the Pfithreef, granting its eponymous lord the resources to marshal an even greater army. *PGL completes the Line of Olgght! Effect: +1 Unit Cap, +1 Unit Cap with aristocratic support in The Pfithreef (Region 132).*

The Hymenocera Expanse creates *Toxic Filtering*, a technology utilizing armored suits coated in specially engineered sponges to filter toxins and dangerous chemicals out of the water! *Effect: permits actions and troop movement across toxic (red) borders. Requirements: Composite Grafting technology and [Armor].*

Strange occurrences seem to follow in the wake of the Delights of Moonlight, and the Forests stir.
The Forests of Astral Yearning create an Artifact: *The Kelpie & The Mare*: _Every round The Kelpie and The Mare each appear in a random country. Providing the Mare with a Steed or the Kelpie with a Rider as a fluff non-action allows the player to use them as a +1 to one roll during the round. Successfully stealing either the Mare or Kelpie guarantees it to appear in the thief's country next round. When gifted away the Kelpie and Mare will instead appear in a random country.
Should the Mare and Kelpie ever appear simultaneously in the same country, a Conversion attempt is made with a bonus of +8 against a random HC in the countrys Regions - Regions with Unruly Clerical Factions are prioritized, and the Conversion attempt does not suffer from the normal penalties to Faith rolls from Unruly Clergy. They do not provide any other bonus when united._

Kerstin stared into the Kelpies mellow eyes. Well at least what passed for eyeballs in the in the shape of ever churning kelp. Fathom upon fathom of dead stalks coiled around themselves as four restless legs. Loose strands extended up into a knitted torso, rhythmically constricting around nothing but water. Exhaling the Kelpie neighed, abyss knows how, and shook its mane of glimmering spores. 

Kerstin felt the sound reverberate in her chest and pull at something in her core. Something new. Her flippers shuddered and split along the bones. Long fibrous strands dripped from the wound, painting her gray skin in a coppery orange until nothing of Kerstin remained. 

The mare flexed unhinged bones, their white a highlight against the slithering mess of rustic kelp in the resemblance of a Mer. Latching on to the Kelpie two entanglements became one the ashen steed solidifying with specks of copper.
A cloud of glowing spores surrounded the Kelpie as it galloped into the Forests of Astral Yearning. The verdant kelp stalks swayed and then as if pressed down by a wave they latched onto the amalgamation. Green spears halted its progress and ripped it apart, loosened chunks obscured by the simmering light. Absorbed by the kelp forest the spores disappeared without a trace of the Kelpie left behind. 

The wall surrounding the Great Kelpland began to glow with a soft light and the densely grown kelp parted in a tunnel of radiance. Trotting out came an ashen steed led by a golden brown Mer. The Mer seemed in no hurry to mount the companion but as she did the light became a rain of spores seemingly melting the two together and urging them into breakneck speed. 

Followed by innumerable specks of light they flowed from one end of the wall to another. Any Otterieans carefree enough to inhale the afterglow beset by visions of warmer waters, ruled by a kelp stalk larger than one for their dwellings and sprouting iridescent flowers. Slamming into the outer wall of kelp the creature was absorbed leaving a sense of confusion and wonder behind.

The Forests of Astral Yearning perform a Miracle: *Symbiotic Spores - Anyone following Shimmers of Unseen Bane, one of its Schools, or owning a Delight of Moonlight Trade Post may cross Toxic borders. However, if a country which owns a Delights of Moonlight Trade Post does not have Shimmers of Unseen Bane as their state religion, they may suffer consequences as the Delights induce visions: Factions they control and/or Factions in Regions they own may occasionally become Unruly unless a majority of Holy Sites in the Region are controlled by Shimmers of Unseen Bane. This is especially likely in Toxic Regions.*


*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

The light of the Everscintillating Goldfin shines throughout Binar Fajar, and all the Kosong of the Lighthouse are marshaled in shimmering order.
*LIT Perfects the Everscintillating Goldfins Tactical Doctrine: Golden Victory at All Costs! LIT gains a permanent +1 to Maneuvering rolls, may always use Golden Victory at All Costs with any commander, and the Everscintillating Goldfin now gains an additional +1 to battle rolls when successfully utilizing Golden Victory at All Costs!*

The Gotezhar invent *Razor Current Netting*, a Fortification technology allowing nets covered in sharped glass to be quickly deployed using local currents, creating dangerous obstacles for the enemy! *Effect: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold. Requires: Composite Grafting and [Glass]*

Queen Esenam of Region 127 constructs a Fortress, the better to observe the outbreak of violence she expects will soon occur at her instigation.

LSD invades Region 24 with 6 units led by Netra the Rubicund Fist (Mil 8), using Unyielding Force, routing through Bloodhome

LSD invasion of Region 24
Native Commander score: 5

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LSD: 17 attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)
Natives: 11, attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
6 LSD units vs 1 native unit; Advantage for LSD; +11 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: 24
Natives: 13

Chief Paws-of-Red knew he was cursed. He had known it since he had killed a sacred whale pup during his first hunt, an offense which his father, the former chief, hid for his sake. But the curse had followed him. Within a year of his father's death by a wasting illness, the Reavers had come and devastated his people. Next, the Lambent Syndicate came. Paws-of-Red knew there was no hope, but he led his people valiantly despite his curse.
Outnumbered and outmatched as they were, a head-on fight was never an option. Instead, Paws-of-Red led his people in a running skirmish, launching small ambushes and hurling spears at the enemy before fleeing. He hoped the Syndicate's forces would lose heart and flee. They didn't.
When they were ambushed, the Syndicates soldiers didn't run. They simply pushed past the ambush, ran down their attackers and slew them. Rather than one great battle, a hundred small engagements broke out. Outnumbered and hotly pursued, Paws-of-Red saw his warriors cut off and slaughtered, group by group, with no hope of escape. Rather than wear down his enemy, he had destroyed his only means of firm resistance.
The Syndicate would care little for the red-painted chieftain they slew. The battle was won. The defenders who weren't slain had scattered to the winds, fleeing to parts unknown. Victory was theirs.

LSD victory! LSD loses 2 units, native defenders lose 1 unit. Region 24 is now controlled by *LSD!*

The Unity invades Region 22 with 3 units led by Carapace (Skill 10), using the Tireless Doctrine, and spending a treasure.

UNI invasion of Region 22
Native Commander score: 10

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
UNI: 15, attempting to use Tireless Tactical Doctrine (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss roll)
Natives: 19, attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
3 UNI units vs 5 native units; Advantage for natives; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
UNI spent 1 Treasure! +1 Treasure bonus
Battle Roll:
UNI: 24
Natives: 18

Carapaces Blood Hunt continues unabated, the holy violence spilling over into new seas. In the wake of utter devastation at the claws of the Reavers, the native chieftesses struggle to organize any kind of effective defense despite their advantage in numbers, and the Unity are able to divide and conquer with such ease that the bulk of their foes break and flee after only a few months of skirmishing. Though Carapace may prove to be disappointed by the volume of blood collected, none can deny the supremacy of the Unity in the region.

*UNI victory! UNI loses 1 unit, native defenders lose 2 units. Region 22 is now controlled by UNI!*


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

In the interests of furthering the intricacies of the Pattern, Bob recruits a young Mer of dubious morals but clear skill into his service abroad. *CSC Promotes a Spy: Malcolm, who Disturbs the Patterns, with an Intrigue score of 8!*

Reports of a strange flora have intrigued the Auros of Kaarme, and its odd nature has befuddled experimenters for months. After extensive testing, a number of applications have been discovered. Though Sapcoral has a hard base, its fleshy lobes and polyps contain a thick excretion which, if separated from the Sapcoral, could be used as a relaxing Drug. The polyps are a bright orange, and when crushed also serve as a potent Dye, and if the lobes are prepared correctly, they make quite a delicious Food item.

Pfith raiders strike out from the Pfithreef throughout the temperate waters. Though most of them are rebuffed by the local powers, those sent to the south return with the smooth, silky hides of some foreign creature. *PGL coerces Open Trade Post 1 in Region 101 for Luxurious Hides*


*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

Envoys from the Otterian Supremacy have diminished in recent years, and now vanish entirely. The strange furred creatures seem to keep almost exclusively within their own borders, though what has prompted this new isolationism is the subject of speculation among the temperate peoples.

Unsurprisingly, the almost-stationary Medusa have considerable trouble repelling shark-riding Pojan raiders. What might have developed into a showdown between great speed and great staying power ended when the Illustrators hired mercenary guards showed up, but by then the shark riders had already made off with plenty of jellyfish. 
*The Shark Kings Host sacks ESP Trade Post 2 in Region 51!*

The shadow conflict in the southern polar waters continues fiercely, as Duchess Gloriane rallies many of her most influential fellow Mer to resist the Riftlings purge of the aristocracy ahead of their depopulation plans. *CSC undermines Aristocracy in Region 66, making it Open!*

Though originally unsympathetic to the upjumped merchants, many among the Doflein have lost respect for the Prince as a result of his complete disregard for the exotic creatures trade. A group of angry Doflein presents the Akkoroan family with an ultimatum, demanding that in accordance with what they assert to be their ancestral rights, the Prince devote his full energies and resources to the acquisition of creatures for the sole purpose of self-modification.
*Unruly merchants Undermine the Aristocratic support in Danabae (Region 69), making it Open.*

The actions of the Reavers in the cooler and shallower waters of the Temperate zone bear a great resemblance to their attacks in the Tropics, it seems - and while they inflict similar levels of destruction on the local power structures, the Nacres seem more capable of responding to their attacks, and manage to aid the local powers in forcing the Reavers out before theyre able to capture too great a quantity of goods. Perhaps the lesser depths also helped in compacting defenses, keeping the Reavers from finding quite so many paths in between - but so too do the Nacres manage to avoid being drawn out of position by the provocations of the Reavers.

*Region 101 Aristocracy becomes Reaved.
Region 104 Aristocracy becomes Reaved.
Region 109 Aristocracy becomes Reaved.
Region 111 Aristocracy becomes Reaved.
Region 113 Clergy becomes Reaved.
The Order of the Ironkelp resists the Reaving of Region 113s Merchants!
Region 117 Merchants become Reaved.
Region 123 Aristocracy becomes Reaved.
Region 124 Merchants become Reaved.
Region 130 Merchants become Reaved.
Region 132 Merchants become Reaved.
The Costa Sereia resists the Reaving of Region 134s Aristocracy!
Region 136 Clergy becomes Reaved.
Region 138 Merchants become Reaved.*

*Spoiler: Reaved Faction Supports*
Show

If a Faction Support is _Reaved_, then the dreaded Reavers have abducted, slain, or otherwise torn through enough of that factions members and/or infrastructure that its functionality is gutted, with any surviving elements preoccupied by petty power struggles, creating both vulnerability and opportunity. Reaved Factions have effects similar to Open Factions, with the following exceptions.
Swaying successfully restores the faction and grants their Support as the locals take heart and inspiration, but Sway attempts are always made against TN 18 until the faction is no longer Reaved.As a result of the power vacuum left in the faction, it is much easier to fill that gap with a governments preferred candidates. Impressing the faction may be attempted without meeting the normal requirements; however, all Impress attempts targeting Reaved factions are made against a TN of 13, with Distance Penalties doubled - effective distance is still calculated normally to determine the pre-doubling penalty.Failing on an Impress roll targeting a Reaved faction still allows one to acquire the factions Support if one takes a second action of the same type in the following round. This second action does not need to be rolled unless control of the faction is being contested by another player. Alternatively, one may opt to have the Support become Open instead of Reaved on a failed Impress attempt. In cases where the preferred result is contested, the higher roll determines the result. Ties maintain the status quo, as usual.Reaved Aristocratic Supports mean the Region owner does not gain any increase in unit cap from owning the Region.Reaved Clerical Supports prevent the use or removal of any Artifacts stored in the local Holy Order, if any.Reaved Mercantile Supports mean that if Treasure is spent on a roll in the Region, two Treasure must be spent for each +1 bonus to that roll, rather than one.


Despite this apparent success, however, there is tragedy to be had. Without any serious military of their own, the palty security of the Lux-Glossian Shades falls apart like rotting kelp in the face of the Reavers shining blades and nets, even with the help of the Nacres - even their Matriarchs are endangered as the Reavers take their pleasure in the Tideswept Shelf.

For the Gotezhar, the difficulties lie more in the broad abandonment of any attempt to defend their areas by the Divine Nacres - the Reavers will make their own argument as to the necessity of the Nacres protections. As luck would have it, they very much do, as many of the more important Gotezhar are found dead after the Reavers have departed - or, maybe worse, never found at all. Others are lucky enough to bear only injuries and scars - the Reavers came prepared for the unique physiology of the Gotezhar

[B]Region 101 loses 1 unit of native defenders.
Region 104 loses 1 unit of native defenders.
Region 109 loses 1 unit of native defenders.
Region 123 loses 1 unit of native defenders.
The Lux-Glossian Shades would have lost 1 unit to the Reavers - but they had none! The Reavers take their pick of their upper echelons
The Order of the Ironkelp resists the Reaving of treasure!
The Order of the Ironkelp resists the Reaver Sack of Open TP 2 for Phosphorite in Region 113!
The Cyphiri Union resists the Reaver Sack of CYP TP 1 in Region 117!
The Costa Sereia loses 1 treasure to the Reavers, but successfully resists a second attempt to Reave Treasure.
Reavers Sack PGL TP 1 for Mineblossom Sponge in Region 130.
Reavers Sack PGL TP 1 for War-Jelly in Region 132.
Reavers Sack Open Holy Site 2 in Region 136.
The Gotezhar resist the Reaver Sack GTZ TP 1 for Pure Berries in Region 138!

The Gotezhar lose figures of importance to the Reavers: Governor Saroondin is killed, Squall Kayzho has gone missing, and Luc dEspoir has been maimed while saving Joontar Arjiloza, who is shaken but intact. Profundus Korasoon was lightly injured and will recover quickly, and Squall Essensio will bear some scars from his encounter.

The Lux-Glossian Shades lose figures of importance to the Reavers: Matriarch Ramira of the Viridian Shade is killed, Matriarch Laestrika of the Carmine Shade has gone missing, and Matriarch Lia of the Cerulean Shade has been badly maimed! The other matriarchs have also been affected.
*Organizations!* 
A number of polities disappoint the Abyssal Stewards, unwilling as they are to make ready their own defenses - not so much that they feel their trust thus far has been totally misplaced, but enough for them to fall in the eyes of the Stewards. Some are able to talk their way out of more severe consequences, however.
*CCC, CPS, ESP, DPB, RFT, SKR, COS, and LUX fail the ABS unit count requirement with fewer than 2 units at the end of Round 5 and lose 1 ABS rep.*
*CYP raises their Reputation with ABS by 1 to a total of 1, spending a Favor in the process. LUX raises their Reputation with ABS by 1, to a total of 0, spending a Favor in the process. PGL raises their Reputation with ABS by 1 to a total of 2, spending a Favor in the process.
SKR raises their Reputation with ABS by 1, to a total of 0.
CCC raises their Reputation with ABS by 1, to a total of 1.*


*HEX grants 2 units to the ABS, gaining a Favor.
The ABS Request for Units ends - all relevant countries managed to pay off the debts that they owed at the time.*

Their evaluations completed, the Abyssal Stewards are unsurprised to see the Pfilghol, Ironkelp Knights, and Gotezhar to be the main countries worthy of note in this respect - the Kalan Company having been disqualified for their integration into the Abyssal Stewards own forces - and though the Otterians made an acceptable showing at first, their overemphasis on purely military capabilities detracts from their overall readiness. In recognition of Olgghts dedication to the protection of their people, they are presented with the Kela Ein Kamohu: a weapon capable of great devastation, but requiring careful handling. The Kela has the appearance of a giant, metal-plated pistol shrimp claw, which can be triggered to close with explosive force - it opens again agonizingly slowly once triggered, but the shockwave released behaves more like a massive, unstoppable spear. The recoil is incredibly difficult to manage, however - based on the accounts of the Stewards, the device has historically been used by fully armored Grandmasters weighing upwards of two tons, with the purpose of discouraging smaller Titans from a frontal assault.
*Spoiler: Points Determination*
Show

OKI: +3 from 7 unit cap, +2 from unique resources, +7 from Ruler scores
SKR: +2 from 5 unit cap, +2 from unique resources, +2 from Ruler scores 
CYP: +3 from 6 unit cap, +7 from unique resources, +4 from Ruler scores
OTT: +3 from 7 unit cap, +2 from unique resources, +7 from Ruler scores
PGL: +4 from 8 unit cap, +5 from unique resources, +9 from Ruler scores [Spy active]
COS: +2 from 5 unit cap, +5 from unique resources, +5 from Ruler scores
LUX: +3 from 6 unit cap, +2 from unique resources, +5 from Ruler scores
GTZ: +4 from 7 unit cap and a Fortress, +4 from unique resources, +7 from Ruler scores [Envy of the World]

Totals:
First Place: PGL - 32 points
Second Place: OKI - 28 points
Third Place: GTZ - 27 points
Swimmers-Up: OTT - 22 points; COS - 16 points; CYP - 14 points; LUX - 11 points; SKR - 7 points
KAL: disqualified


*PGL acquires an artifact - Kela Ein Kamohu (1/turn: May gain +1 to a Sack action OR use in battle; +1 to battle roll if win or tie Tactical Maneuvering; extra +1 if victorious by 6 or more; -1 to own leader loss roll if lose or tie Tactical Maneuvering)
OKI gains 1 Treasure and 2 actions worth of progress towards the construction of a new Trading Post in a Region of their choice.
GTZ gains 1 Unit.*

*SKR and GTZ each contribute their second entries to the Neritic Manuals, while OKI contributes their first entry! SKR, GTZ, and OKI each gain +1 Favor with ABS! SKR and GTZ may gain no more Favor from contributing to the Neritic Manuals.

CYP raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 3, spending a Favor in the process.
LUX and SEN each raise their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 1, spending a Favor in the process.
CCC raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 3.*

The Draigiau put the finishing touches on a Reefback Nursery which soon comes to be known as Huskmyth Reef, built as it is on the ancient shells of their kind.
*DRG constructs a Reefback Nursery in Region 71, completing the CCA request and gaining +1 Rep and +1 Favor!*

*COS, KNH, GRV, spend an action on Drums in the Deep. COS and GRV may not spend any more actions on Drums In The Deep. KNH may still choose to spend an Intrigue action on Drums In The Deep.

SKR contributes one action toward the Songline of the Broken Seas, completing it! SKR gains +1 Favor with CCA! SKR may gain no more favors by contributing to the Songline of the Broken Seas. The Songline of the Broken Seas may still be contributed to until the end of Round 6, at which point the rewards for completing the Songline will be granted to contributors.

KNH, GRV, and SEN each contribute their second entries to the Songline of the Frozen Seas! DPB contributes their first entry to the Songline of the Frozen Seas! KNH, GRV, SEN, and DPB each gain +1 Favor with CCA! KNH, GRV, and SEN may gain no more Favor by contributing to the Songline of the Frozen Seas!*

*SEN loses 1 Reputation with the CCA, for a total of 0, as a result of attempting to Establish a Claim while having an Unruly faction in a controlled Region.*

The Mensa Rectores take note of several countries, most especially the strange entity known as Deep Blue
*ESP raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 1, spending a Favor in the process.
CYP raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 1.
DPB raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 4, spending a Favor in the process and becoming the first country to be considered Heir to Phaeon!
CCC raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 2.*

With the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare completed, the Nacres make use of their discoveries in the region to develop a new, if minor, technology, and share it with the contributors! A local species of jellyfish which live near the brine pools common to the area is a good candidate to develop a mechanism to ease travel.
*KNH, GRV, and SEN each contribute their second entries to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare, while DRG sends more information, completing their contribution of a second entry to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare! KNH, GRV, and SEN each gain +1 Favor with DNA, and may gain no more Favor by contributing to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare!
KNH contributes one action and GRV contributes two actions to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare, completing it! They can gain no more favors from contributing, however.

The Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare is completed! Every Polar Zone country to have contributed an entry to the Genus Taxonomia Gelidum Mare receives the Electrodialytic Staurozoa technology.
Electrodialytic Staurozoa - A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.*

*HEX contributes their first entry to the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare! HEX gains +1 Favor with DNA.*

*DRG requests Graduated Symbiosis from DNA, and receives instructional materials in exchange for a favor - DRG will gain Graduated Symbiosis if they spend an Economy or Intrigue action to decipher said materials.*

*CYP, HEX, LOL, and ESP each complete their first Monumental Undertakings, gaining +1 Prestige each!

LSD is the first Tropical country to fully settle a colony, and gains +1 Prestige as a result.

[Piety] Communion With The Divine has ended.

KNH pledge with the Nathi Chief Rayn to a PRS treaty (Stipulations: KNH will not try to Sway or Impress the Aristocratic support node of Region 75, but are allowed a roll to Oppose anyone else trying to Sway them; R75 frees General Kreel from imprisonment)*

*GTZ, GRV, and LOL are all Rank 4 with PRS! One must see their status decline as the others riseGRV falls to Rank 3. If they do not complete their World Wonder within the next 2 turns, they will lose this chance until they become Envy of the World once more!*

----------


## Gengy

Round 6
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Military]* Send (3) Units and Squall Eehetado to assist OKI in attacking 127
- [Squall Eehetado: Gotezhar military leader serving under Squall Essensio; Commander Score: Mil 5]
- +1 Treasure to Battle Roll
_Affronted by the 'Queen' wanting to see them fail, Squall Essensio - with Korasoon's backing - sends units to aid the Order of the Iron Kelp in teacher her a lesson.  Led by Squall Eehetado, they will meet with the Order and place themselves under the command of Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach._*[Diplomacy]* Confederate region 139 (Roll: 14) Fail
_The people to the east of Gotezhar are a strong group, and Korasoon attempts to speak with them about joining their strength with Ezcorher.  He again personally arrives to speak with local leaders, and once more attempts to avoid speaking about anything offensive. He makes a minor gaff, and discussions are halted for a while._*[Diplomacy]* Send a Diplomatic Mission to 137 [using Anoxic Adaptation] (Roll: 14)
_In an effort to locate the Reavers without upsetting more individuals, the new Governess Rubi'din encourages Profundus Korasoon to send envoys to the south.  Of course, Gotezhar 'envoys' are heavily armed with their personal bolya, just in case._*[Economy 5]* Establish a City in 136:  Saroon'din City
_In honor of the fallen, a city is built in the Meadows and named after the previous Governor.  Saroon'din City finds new ways to harvest Clam Vines.  The new Governess Rubi'din, takes it as her new seat of power, in memory of her brother._*[Economy]* Trade 136 TP2 Clam Vines to SKR in exchange for Barnacle Glue
_A deal has at last been reached, and thanks to the trade route with the Sakura-Jin, the Gotezhar will soon have constant shipments of Barnacle Glue._

Non-Actions:
_PRS Monument, 5-Rounds (4/5)_: The Cloud Observatory within Ezcorher (Region 138) does not suffer any significant damage from the Reavers assault, thanks in part to the sacrifices made by some of the committee members, and the stubborn - almost stupidly so - self-sacrifices of many of the Worker Caste.  While the Cloud Observatory project is not forgotten, it _is_ put on hold to recover more Workers and reform the Committee.  This reform takes time, however.  Many whom would normally step in are occupied elsewhere, either with the war effort to put Queen Esenem, with the exploration of the south, or with building Saroon'din City.  While the Observatory is seen as important, in the wake of the Reavers attacks, having a wider grasp on what is going on in the world is _more_ important.  Eventually, a new Committee rises, including members of the old Committee as it's core, but with some additions.  Profundus Sohizo returns to lead the Committee, not allowing their injuries to deter them from what may very well be seen as their life's work.  Squall Eehetado steps in for the missing Squall Kayzho, and is much more vocal about defensive measures for the Observatory then their predecessor.  Joontar Arjiloza was shaken by their experience, but determined to help represent the moral needs of the people, and often invites Chaplain Luc d'Espoir to sit in on Committee meetings as an unofficial advisor.  Sohizo allows this, as the Profundus recognizes the growing importance of the Flowing Way within Ezcorher; and even shaken, Joontar Arjiloza is well regarded as one of the smarted Gotezhar around.  Their ideas are needed for completing the work.  New members to the Committee are: a very surprised but eager Worker, Konfuzo, who acts as a voice for the builders, but speaks little unless directly asked a question.  And - to better represent the Mer that are begining to mingle in all parts of Ezcorher, the Meadows, and Colownya - the maiden Mira'din sits in on the meetings.  She is also rather quiet, but when she _does_ speak, it is either a sarcastic comment, a good idea, or both.  With the reformation of the Committee, the Cloud Observatory begins to take shape and should be finished within the next few years...The Merchant caste sends a shipment of Clam Vines, in exchange for Barnacle Glue.  This proves to greatly aid in reconstruction efforts.  (Send SKR Clam Vines via Trade Route.  Accept one round of Barnacle Glue from SKR as a non-action via Trade Route)Host The King's Conference (PRS Rank 4)
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show


Trade _Razor Current Netting_ to OKI for _Supermarine Artillery_Sign agreements with the Faith, the Flowing Way

*The Crescent Companion*
*Spoiler: Accumulate.  Fight.*
Show

_Mer of the Meadows, Documentation Historians:_
Gotezhar are born with an innate knowledge to be able to control their bolya.  This personal bubble of water keeps them safe from the casual harmful materials in the ocean, such as saline, and other debris.  More corrosive chemicals take active focus to forestall, but prolonged exposure is just as deadly to Gotezhar as it is to other races.

What Gotezhar can do that other races cannot, however, is grow their bolya in such a way that they can manipulate it into a weapon.  Races such as the Mer require spears and other sharp implements to be considered lethal; all Gotezhar can be considered, to some degree or another, very lethal to any water-based species; though it comes with risks.  More experienced Squall have larger bolya, but no Squall starts that way.  So the way of fighting for the rank and file Gotezhar is one of up-close-and-personal.  If an opponent gets within the Gotezhar's bolya, the very force of the water around them becomes it's own blunt instrument, able to batter and bruise even the hardiest of enemies.  The specific movements of the Gotezhar fighter often makes it look like they are dancing inside the bolya, with their arm appendages swirling like whirlpools.  It is both beautiful and terrifying.

Large Squall have larger ranges to fight with, and more combat experience as well.  Interviews with Mer from Elyan'dan - veterans of the last time the Gotezhar went to war - describe fighting a larger Squall like fighting against a sudden localized current.  Water pressure from all sides becomes a harsh lance of undertow, knocking foes around against the seabed, rocks, or anything else in the water, including each other.  "It is like the mother sea herself picks you up and spanks you for being a bad child," one veteran says, with obvious distaste for the memories, going on to say, "But them Squall are nothing - nothing! - compared to a Profundus ready for war.  I seen it!  Them tiny blighters inside their enormous bubbles of fresh water are absolute devilfish!"

We requested to speak with Profundus Korasoon, the current reigning ruler for the Gotezhar, and after many weeks of waiting, we finally managed to get an interview.  We politely asked for a description of what the ruler feels is how a Profundus fights when the need arises, and Korasoon responded, "Efficiently."

When asked to elaborate, we were glared at, and Profundus Korasoon only relented when we explained that this would be a matter of document for the Abyssal Stewards.  "A Profundus is the largest Gotezhar, often with the biggest bolya.  This means that even the hardiest of Squall has a small bolya then we do.  Squall fight with ferocity, to better dispense justice.  Profundus fight with efficiency, to better display that it is foolish to fight us.  What are the tools that Mer use called?  The ones that you hit repeatedly with...  Hammers.  Squall are hammers.  They hit hard, and repeatedly, until the job is done.  They swing their bolya around like some great tool, but it can - eventually - tire them.  Profundus, instead, are not Hammers, unless that is the _right_ tool.  No.  We are... the clever bulbous cephalopod, with the many limbs.  Octopus.  We are like Octopus.  Squall fight with all their boyla at once.  Profundus use _many_ parts of our bolya at the same time.  Or just command the undersea waves to push entire platoons back."

The Profundus then proceeded to demonstrate, by pushing the entire group of historians out of his (their?) office.  We were helpless to stop them from doing so, though to be fair to the Gotezhar ruler, Korasoon did no more then choose to end the interview; we were unharmed, but better understand what could have been done to us if we remained within the large Gotezhar's specialized reach.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


While the majority of the Gotezhar protected regions are fine, the few places that the Reavers attacked are almost devastated.  The rebuilding effort takes a great deal of focus, and the losses that occurred have many Mer from the Meadows upset.  The Gotezhar, however, are oddly calm, if not impressed...Profundus Korasoon adopts a young adult Mer girl by the name of Mira'din into their nuven.  The Gotezhar leader insists that she be treated as one of the Gotezhar, and soon begins to see to her instruction in matters of defense, leadership, and ignoring what everyone else says and doing what you want because that's the way to be a _true_ leader.  Mira'din disagrees with the latter, but learns much from her other lessons.This so called 'Queen Esenam' has caused Profundus Korasson to gaze his attention upon her.  She seems affronted that the Gotezhar have defenses!  The Profundus does not bother with attempting to speak with this Queen.  He chooses to trust in the Order of the Iron Kelp to handle the problem... but the very least the Gotezhar can do is remove a pillar of support from this 'Esenam'.  Plans are made...



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
8
10
6
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 6
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (6  / 10)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (3 / 5)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 6

Ruler: The Youngest, Second Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 8
Intrigue: 3
Actions:


*Diplomacy|Faith(Censer):* Sway Aristocracy 66 (Roll: 13) SUCCESS
*Faith:* Convert HS1 67 (Roll: 16) Contingent* SUCCESS
*Faith:* Convert HS2 67 (Roll: 11) FAILURE
*Faith:* Convert HS3 67 (Roll: 15) Contingent* SUCCESS
*Faith:* Convert HS1 59 (Roll: 16) SUCCESS

*CSC will likely roll to resist, though I'll prefer they don't ;p

Non-Actions:
*Economy:* Accept those sweet, sweet jellies from Eternal Spring to meet our toxin requirement. Thank the Mother.
*Faith:* Resist the treacherous CSC's conversion of 66 HS#2 (Roll: 10) FAILURE


Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
*Faith:* 10 (+2)
Intrigue: 3

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 16-18 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 6

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Faith 10]* Miracle: Discover the _Regalis Arbor_
Dream's swift tailfin calls upon the King one night, and delivers the prescience of fate. He takes leave of all but two of his sons, appointing Clara of Losol, one of his wives, as Regent of Insol in his absence, and swims north to the farthest extremes of Orope. And in a cave where a great ridge rises so high it escapes the ocean and extends Beyond, His Majesty finds a finfull of seeds. They lay hid for centuries uncounted, as the shape of the world slowly changed and all waters flowed about them, until the Divine Will ordained they make themselves known.

The King plants them himself in a patch of seabed not far from the Ironkelp. As the years pass, they grow into Giantsbane plants unlike any seen in Orope before: golden veins run across their leaves, and algae seem to flourish among their roots. And when the first one finally produces its first seedpod, the reverberation of its explosion nearly deafens all of Insol...

...and the seed lands in Cyph-Arel, terrifying the wandering Cyphiri who happen to see it fall.

*Spoiler: Mechanical effects*
Show

Create an Artifact, the *Regalis Arbor*, which may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects:
Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.
Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty.


2. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for CYP Sway Unruly Merchants in Orope [114]: 17

3. *[Diplomacy]* Quasi-host an event: The King's Conference

*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Trade Supermarine Artillery to CYP, in exchange for Anoxic AdaptationTrade Supermarine Artillery to GTZ, in exchange for Razor Current NettingDeclare and sign the Flowing Peace, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

4. *[Diplomacy]* Raise Rep with ABS from 0 to 1: 9
The rumors that Titans stir once again gives His Majesty the impetus he needs to convince a proper delegation from the Order to treat with the Abyssal Stewards. Though many remain skeptical of the aloof foreigners, the Reaver attacks proved that aloofness in kind is not sustainable.

5. *[Military]* Invade Region 127 from Region 113 with 5 units led by Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach (M10), attempting to activate the _Quiver Hell's Foundations_ Tactical Doctrine, utilizing the Thunderstone Cudgel (+2 due to opposing Fortress) and Supermarine Artillery technology, receiving +1 from the Middish Way, and joined by 3 units of Gotezhar led by Squall Eehetado, spending 1 Treasure 
(Total: 8 units vs 5 enemy units (+2 Outnumbering); +11 Maneuvering; *+12/14* to battle)
The Second Master is not happy with Queen Esenam's declaration, and upon hearing of the Gotezhar Profundus's shared dislike immediately begins working with the strange rain-creatures to organize a joint campaign. The combination of Middish Knights and artillery with Gotezhar resources will, it is hoped, prove a suitable counterargument to the Queen's meddling. And, since the events in Ektalithiades, more and more nobles have been looking abroad for realms, hoping to seize ranks by force they would never stand to inherit in "old" Orope.

Nonactions:
Accept Cobalt Dye from the Cyphiri Union via the trade route

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The Reavers....
.The rise of other organized schools....
.The self-proclaimed declaration of a new Middish King is a significant matter, and one which draws attention back to Ektalithiades....
.The Princes of Insol....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 3
*Military*: *10*
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: *10*
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? no
Expected Stat Bonuses: Diplomacy +1


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 5 / 7

Treasure: 0 

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore Signalling*+*Razor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
Reputation:PRS rank 2

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 6*
*Regions:* 122, 129 (not fully settled)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 5 *Military* 5 *Economy* 5 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy
Attend Event [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show


Trade Anoxic Adaptation to OKI, in exchange for Supermarine ArtillerySign the Flowing Peace


_While the means of delivery was a little surprising (particularly to the Council Fund workers who had the seed land right in front of them near the Great Hall), the invitation itself was of little surprise to the Cyphiri - they had expected something like this from their friends in the north sooner or later, and stories of King John's quest had filtered back along the trade route from the Cyphiri in Orope, enthralling those who heard it. While the Cyphiri already there in Orope could handle most of it, many Cyphiri still end up heading north - the Tellan had followed the royal invitation with their own open invitations to their tents and businesses for any visiting Cyphiri, and when the conference got started, there was something of a fair and party of their own going on in the Tellan properties, particularly as the Hallus had been much more restrictive and selective when it came to who could join the Cyphiri delegation proper. The Tellan were happy, though, nesting a tidy profit from the visiting Cyphiri._Sway Merchants in 114 [Diplomacy] - 9, Failure
_Despire their successes with the other Cyphiri, the Tellan still found themselves with troubles with the native merchants of Orope. Despite the Hallus stepping up their support, sending diplomats and advisors led by Lanit Hallus, they still failed to get the merchants on-side. The arrival of the sereia and their relatively rapid success with doing what the Tellan and Hallus could not was...a little embarrassing and annoying to the Cyphiri directly involved, but the opinion of the wider Union was simply to be happy that it was over. Turbulent markets helped nobody._Expedition into 126 [Economy] - 13, Success
_While Pelir Hallus had been happy to see the various other countries of the temperates using her technology to see new lands once hidden to them, she was less happy about the underuse of the grafts among the Cyphiri themselves. The Carral, previously the most notable explorers in the Union, appeared content to settle in the region they'd gained an economic hold over (particularly with the disruption the Reaver had caused there), and the other Cyphiri families with a tendency towards exploration and finding new opportunities appeared to be satisfied with the variety found in lands already known, or in the brackish areas already scouted by others. Even the Sakura-Jin to the north had done more with the technology than her own people. That was not a course of events she was happy with, so she used her influence among the Hallus family to arrange an expedition westwards - the vast stretch of waters previously hazardous to the Cyphiri had been a major impediment to their ventures, forcing routes north into Sakura-Jin territory or southwards into the waters that had until recently been open and unclaimed territory, but no more. Their neighbours had learnt much about the northern part of those waters, and the Cyphiri would handle the south._Buyout TP1 of 118 [Economy] - 8, Failure
_Not dissuaded by their initial failures (or perhaps more accurately, seeing the region as their best choice despite being concerned about those problems), the Pylet family continues to try to establish a reliable supply of sea cows from the farmers along the Orope - Cyph-Arel trade route. The farmers apparently know how to hold onto a grudge, though, and their bad first impression seems to not be shifting any time soon._Set 15 HS bonus for the Cyphiri Way to Buyouts [Faith] - Unrolled
_Concerned about the state of the expanding Cyphiri mercantile empire - namely, the slowdown in growth it's experiencing as other issues take up the attention of many Cyphiri families and those that are staying focused suffer more setbacks than normal - Werran Ulnesh, the de facto leader of the Cyphiri Way (the title not officially existing, but an unofficial position based on respect and esteem - despite the man's quirks), makes the rounds to the various followers of the Way in the Union spreading his message that assisting the ventures of the Cyphiri families to secure additional economic footholds across the zone is their top priority, that the followers travelling with their families should redouble their efforts to convince the locals to accept Cyphiri investment, and the families more dedicated to the Way should focus their forecasts and analyses on these matters._

*Nonactions*
Provide Cobalt Dye to OKI through the trade route.Contribute to the Crescent Companion.
*Spoiler: The Mercenaries of the Cyphiri*
Show


The Cyphiri have always used mercenaries - in the times where the ruined oceans meant that the Cyphiri could only deal with each other, small groups took it upon themselves to handle the messy business of violence, and as the seas healed and the wider world became available these native Cyphiri mercenary companies were soon phased out by other species more suited to the matter at hand. These days, with decades passing since trade between countries opened up, and the recent moves from by the Hallus family to establish a proper military force out of them, the mercenary market within Cyphiri lands are thriving.

*The Free Companies*
Most mercenaries within Cyph-Arel belong to one of the "Free Companies", small groups of mercenaries that put themselves to hire on a short-term basis to the various families of the Union. Most of their work is based around the need for the Cyphiri to protect their business interests, guarding caravans sent along Cyphiri trade routes, serving as couriers for more unique shipments, and guarding family representatives when their work takes them to more dangerous regions. They typically value their independence, and it's a mutual thing between them and the families - it doesn't reflect well on a family's character to have a permanent force of warriors, and the companies can always move around to find the best opportunities once their current contracts are over. Some families and companies work together enough that said diffferences are a little academic, but it's nonetheless an important distinction to the Cyphiri themselves. 

The warriors of the Free Companies tend to be fairly well-armed and well-groomed - given their role in Cyphiri businesses, appearances matter, and years of regular low-risk work means that most companies have enough funds to ensure they can look the part. Their training is...subpar compared to the dedicated soldiery of most countries, but suitable to deal with the occasional raider, bandit or troublemaker. Most of these companies were originally wholly Cyphiri, but they have broadly moved to recruit members from other species in the last decade or two (Kalan are often the targets of their efforts, given their proximity and reputation), with most remaining Cyphiri being found in the leadership - although combat leadership is deferred to the most suitable (or most popular) one among the actual fighting component, with the Cyphiri tending to want to handle matters of contract, the Way, and logistics. Members of Free Companies, as is traditional for those who've taken on the business of violence, are part of no family, regardless of how close their relations are to one, although the former Cyphiri mercenaries leaving the companies in the wake of other species arriving can usually find new families to integrate into, sometimes taking whatever low-level roles they can (but ones that feel more fitting of one of the Cyphiri) but frequently being recruited as opportunity scouts - while the Cyphiri don't like to admit it, being able to handle oneself in the wider world is an asset for someone in that role. 

*Foreign Forces*
Cyphiri based away from Cyph-Arel, typically in one of the various businesses set up in other regions, tend to eventually find that Free Companies aren't suitable for their needs and they need something more local and more permanent than most Free Companies are willing to dedicate themselves to being. For this, they look to the local area, and those that live in the region they're based in - mercenaries are everywhere, after all, and locals are usually willing to be hired on a long-term basis. While still not a part of the families that hire them, these mercenaries are effectively hired staff, employed in groups with long-term contracts that are occasionally renewed but rarely canceled except for gross misconduct. In order to prevent trouble with the countries in which they are based and assuage any fears of the mercenaries being turned against their hosts, these warriors are kept small in number, enough to handle protecting the business but with little more than that, and usually aren't particularly well-equipped. The species that make them up and the specific weapons they use depend on where the business in question is based, usually reflecting the ways of the locals, although sometimes with a few modifications to reflect their roles mainly being guarding Cyphiri interests rather than offensive action.

*The Retainer Guard*
A recent development in the Cyphiri mercenary ecosystem, the Retainer Guard is a permanently hired force of mercenaries under the employ of the Council Fund. While active efforts to build it up and put it to use only started a few years back, it was something in the works for at least a decade before that, covertly worked on by certain members of the Fund and the Hallus family until Baran's ascendancy to lead the Union made it possible to put it into action proper. The Guard is nearly entirely made out of the Kalan that weren't hired by the Abyssal Stewards, hired on a long-term basis by the Fund, and that origin has given it a certain degree of discipline and organisation that the smaller mercenary groups or those under the Hallus banner lack. The Guard is grouped into regiments (currently just the one, but the Cyphiri organisers have left room to grow) led by a small command council made up of six members (a mixture of mercenary officers and Fund representatives), with the warriors within the regiment split into six detachments made up of six units of between twenty and thirty warriors. While procedures are in place to gather the detachments together in case of an organised invasion (or, although this isn't talked about much openly, an attack made by the Union), most of the time the detachments are spread throughout Cyphiri territory and nearby regions, watching the borders (the preferred posting is in northern Cyph-Arel, given one only has to be concerned with the Sakura-Jin acting out of character rather than risk the Gotezhar or Kalan decide to turn on the Union), patrolling Cyph-Arel and the colonies (although they help if they can, the Fund has stressed that they can't replace a family's own hired mercenaries and one or two families have already complained about the patrols doing less than they'd like), guarding the Great Hall of the Union, and providing bodyguards for Union representatives abroad.

*Hallus Forces*
The most controversial part of the recent shakeups in the mercenary world was the Hallus family revealing their own mercenary force, made up of foreign companies and a few swayed Free Companies that the family had made contact with over the years, now officially brought into the fold with the announcement of the Retainer Guard. They're a much more mixed lot than the Guard, with most regions the Cyphiri have dealings in represented among their numbers, and the Hallus take the approach of rewarding diversity and unique approaches rather than disciplined order among their mercenaries. In case of war, the plan is that they'll serve as auxillaries and skirmishers to the main force of the Guard, but most Cyphiri families are more concerned about what they'll be up to in the meantime - several of the loadouts and tactics employed by the Hallus forces seem much more suited to offence than defence, and those already not favourly disposed towards the Hallus are a little concerned. Besides the practical concerns, they're also quite unpopular for cultural reasons - it's simply just not done for a Cyphiri family to have a personal army like this - although some families have seen the possibility that this is the beginning of that social contract being eroded and have begun similar moves themselves (very quietly, for the time being).



*News and Rumours*
The organisation of the Retainer Guard over the last few years is praised when reports feed back of the hired force repelling the Reavers attacking northern Cyphiri business interests. The Kelad, the family most involved in the businesses of the region, are particularly loud in their praise, firmly switching their support in the Council from Ulnesh to Hallus.Besides the Kelad, most Cyphiri families seem rather relaxed about the threat of the Reavers - their holdings and interests were left mostly untouched by them, and the damage done by them didn't seem that bad to them, really. The Hallus, however, stuck with their previous stance that it was a serious threat and their measures to protect against the Reavers were important.The news of the Lux-Glossian Way is met with quite a lot of interest in the Union. Quite a few Cyphiri find themselves swayed to that way of thinking about the Way, particularly those out in the west (primarily Tellan handling that end of the dye supply to Orope), and a fair few families find some of their younger members abandoning the family to travel to Lux-Glossia, hoping to have their share of adventures and discovery.Stories of a big, tusked species making their presence known in the markets around the Otterian territories are noted with interest by the heads of many Cyphiri families. There was a mixture of concern and curiosity when it came to the effect a new major group influencing the economics of the zone might have.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).

Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122 (122's Mercantile Support is split between Hallus and Ulnesh), Cultural Exchange with COS
Now the dominant agricultural family, due to being the inventors of all of the major Cyphiri advancements in the field and leveraging that advantage at every opportunity. Has taken the position the Ulnesh once held in recent years, becoming the dominant force in the Union Council, and has been taking steps to formalise that unofficial power into something with real legal authority.
- Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives, who has recently been spending a lot of time in Orope trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there. It not going well has left a stain on her reputation among the family, something she's not happy about.

Ulnesh
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122
Former dominant power among the families, interests split between being a strong agricultural family and political operations, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields but finding the latter weakened by Hallus efforts and the former from other families smelling blood.
- Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way. While the Ulnesh was dominant, he drove the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, but his health has been failing since the Hallus family took control.
- Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. Most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business.
- Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries. With the Hallus military drive, has been finding themself pushed out of most relevant discussions.
- Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack. Hasn't changed much since the Ulnesh lost control, but his subordinates are concerned about the state of the business.
- Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position. Has been trying to rally the family to retake the top spot soon.
- Chelat Ulnesh: Used to deal with other major families and the Union Council but has now stepped down due to age. She was good at it, but was dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them and as such is seen as an outdated thinker by most Cyphiri. 
- Helad Ulnesh: Coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Is now the preferred candidate of most Ulnesh for Garren's replacement, despite Relas' efforts, and is likely the most influential Ulnesh at the moment due to leveraging old loans with other major families.

Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
- Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries. Made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force, and as such has been growing in influence, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Other:* Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family down on its luck who turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

Pylet
*Other:* Colony in 129
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of [129], but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.


*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Military 5, Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 3, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
 - Favoured: Pay 4 regions to skip to a region with a CCA for distance penalty purposes, Seek Aid one already-rolled action a round
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 2 (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: 0)

*Trade Posts*
_Efective Total Owned_ 11
109.1 - Swarm Ash
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
122, 123

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 15

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None

*Claims*
122 - Historicity

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*Turn 6

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 6, Military - 10, Economy - 7, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Military]*: Special: Perfect Tactical Doctrine (March of the Conqueror)
_- Despite the bitter battle having been a reminder of the fact Hegemony's approach to warfare is hardly the most efficient one during all times, Kreel is not discouraged by his losses or captivity. Rather, the Exarch of Banners has grudgingly taken the moral defeat as a lesson, and works with the King himself to perfect the strategems used, as well as to properly codify them to be taught down to the other members of his Path in the future._

2. *[Diplomacy]*: Raise Organization Reputation with the Divine Nacres from 0 to 1 (Roll: 14. Success!)
_- With their debt of gratitude to the Nacres paid in full and with interest, the Hegemony looks to secure the aid of the organization in their efforts to further chart the depths of Polar region._

3. *[Diplomacy]*: Establish Confederation Claim on region 65 (Roll: 10. Failure!)
_- Having learned from prior experience, the Hegemony once more offers a hand in friendship to one of their neighboring territories, trying to find alternate ways to securing their domain over only warfare._

4. *[Economy]*: Expedition - To unknown region east of 77, through the Wastes border, using the specialized ship the Silvered Eye (Roll: 17. Success!)
_- As the Wastes bordering their frozen home have long been a point of curiosity and concern for the Nathi, the Hegemony finally decide to utilize the gift provided by their neighbors to figure out just what might lurk on the other side._

5. *[Economy]*: Buyout trading post 3 in region 77, supporting my own purchase (Roll: 15. Success!)
_- Competing economic interests across the sea raise Hegemony's concerns regarding the export of their sacred material, and as such the crown moves to secure the rest of the region's supply of it with haste._

*Non-actions:*

A. Continue construction of a monument: Rimestone Statuary (5-part project)(4/5)

*Spoiler: The grand monuments of the Nathi are raised up!*
Show

_As the grand construction nears its final stages, the formerly unremarkable plateau overlooking the seemingly bottomless depths of the Crag itself has been thoroughly transformed. Many grand halls have been built up around the smaller parts of the grand statuary, their round cupolas forming quite the regal sight as they are being gilded with reflective quartz by the artisans. The area has been lit up by carefully arranged orbs illuminating the displays and routes between them to provide contrast to the gloom of the depths, some of the displays even using this lighting to their advantage by making the shadows and light part of the grand scenes they are depicting.

The main focus of the work, however, are still the statues...and by now, they are coming onto their own as a great project. Visions of people of importance rise, dozens of feet tall in best of cases, to show both glory and hardship of Nathi and some of their more liked neighbors. It is only the matter of carefully erecting the ready statues now, the progress slowed by the need to be doubly careful: nobody wishes to be hit by a mass of frozen rock, and the unique properties of the material would make imperfections quite clear to see, should any happen to mar the statues. As the master artisans have worked on this grand project for literal years, nobody wishes to be responsible for such intense shame.

As they are confident by now that their grand project is about to be complete without issues, the Hegemony has already began to send out invitations for nobility of surrounding regions, as well as the other empire of Polar region. While the security is quite heightened around the site, the Frozen King is prepared to receive influx of visitors to show off the capital's new cultural wonder. Now the unveiling of such has to just be handled with the proper amount of pomp and circumstance... which in the case of a nation as bombastic as Kar-Nath will be "aplenty".

But the real question is: will it be enough to impress people all around?_

B. Raise reputation with Chelonian Chora using a favor
_- As they can see their reputation with Chora plummeting again thanks to the administrative problems in their newly acquired region, the Hegemony take pre-emptive measures to reinforce their relationship with the organization by calling in some favors._

C. Contribute an entry to the Crescent Companion (1/2)
_- Never the sort to shy away from contributing to the advancement of warfare, the Nathi may regardless surprise some by their choice to describe the fighting methods of their new citizens instead of their own military excellence._

*Spoiler: Militia of the Plains of Sarkenos*
Show

_The defenders of the Plains of Sarkenos are certainly somewhat more irregular than the standing armies one might often find across the great sea, but their enthusiasm and bravery is regardless unquestionable. As the population of this borderland is made up of a multitude of species with many different ways of fighting, attempting to utilize something from all of them would have been a doomed venture from the outset. As such, the chieftain overseeing the matters of scattered region has come up with a new levy system to be utilized in times of crisis.

The basics of the military structure of the militia members is split between the delaying force, assault formation, and those with ranged capabilities. As individuals with actual military training tend to be more rare, those with natural armor or bulk thanks to their race generally find themselves delaying enemy advance, while those with more training, experience or prior knowledge of ranged weapons tend to make up the two other sections. While some might contest the decision of using larger groups of less trained militia members as a buffer against the enemy, it works quite well due to their knowledge of fighting a defensive engagement... something already proven by the crippling losses inflicted by Chieftain Rayn during her defense of the Plains.

While the aristocracy of the Plains maintains stocks of weaponry for militia who may be called upon to defend the territory, many of the more effective weapons come from the homes of these simple folk. Nets, quill-slings and even modified agricultural tools see frequent uses by the patrols in this simple realm, but have proven quite capable of hurting both soldier and beast. The armor of the militia is generally nonexistent, however, and as such the importance of fighting from cover and knowing how to retreat in good order to avoid being run down are drilled into recruits who are expected to see battle.

The final truly noteworthy aspect of the militia of the Plains is their extensive use of venoms they normally utilize to rid their crops and flocks of pests and weeds, allowing even an untrained youngster to dispatch a more accomplished combatant with single good strike from their weapon of choice. As these poisons are always in ample supply thanks to general demand for them, the militia is never lacking in this surprise advantage._

*Other news:*

_- As the Shifting Ennead's ambitions creep closer to their borders, the Hegemony warn of military aid to their enemies, prompting negotiations between the two rival powers. Although the Hegemony has not seen much use in threatening to destroy the Cathedral of Movement, they are not overly fond of their neighbors either, having more contact and dealings with the Riftlings. As such, it has been agreed that Hegemony stand down from joining the fray, provided that the Ennead agree to non-aggression pact ceding the territory to the South of the Cathedral to the Riftlings and Kar-Nath: official talks to ratify the agreement are expected to take place after a while._

*Leader improvements from turn 5:*

+1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy

*Leader stats for turn 6:*

Diplomacy - 7
Military - 10
Economy - 8
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 6 (Years 16-18)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 10
Fai: 6
Inf: 5

Next Round: +1 Faith

Actions:
Eco 10: Consolidate Holdings (Gain +1 Prestige)
Faith: Use faith action to contribute to the Songline (+2 favors between this and fluff contribution)
Faith 5: [Artifact] Maleficent Jello
*Spoiler*
Show

Here's an artifact pitch, I can go to more mild ones in a lot of ways, but I figured I may as well post the most interesting one first.

Maleficent Jello

Turns out, engineering the immortal jellies to have incredibly powerful toxins has had side effects. Vicious side effects. If one were to get into the weird, esoteric fantasy beliefs held by those such as Skullbloom and Stick, magical.

In small doses, the ink is instantly lethal, but in large doses... it's still lethal, but it radiates. Emanating power, pulsing into a shape that could be molded into anything, should one live long enough to manipulate it. With great scientific work, the grand excess of their years long research was coalesced into a blob. Was it alive...? Skullbloom seemed to think so. Violet had her doubts.

What was verifiable was that any vines (or indeed, any organic material that got near it) died within the hour, and nothing has survived more than two months of contact. Fortunately, the memories of the Medusa are stored elsewhere, and long as one was willing to 'cut off the hands' so to speak, there was little cost.

Perhaps isolates with more sturdy bodies could survive prolonged contact? Questions for later. The Medusa were large, but very fragile.

Yet, there was potential here. This wasn't merely hazardous waste. This could be shaped into Raw Power... to do something. To do lots of things, one suspects that its power is only begun to be harnesses.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


Twice per turn, you may pay 1 Treasure to activate the effect of any artifact you have, or the effect of any artifact a player you have a Trade Route with (with said player's permission).

As a persistent effect, any empire that possesses this artifact for any length of time during a turn loses 1 Unit. No ill effects if there are no units to be decayed away. Players giving permission to have their artifacts copied do not decay a unit. Any player stealing or receiving this artifact in a trade _does_ decay a unit.



(I'm not sure if the downside is interesting enough, I think it's fun. Not sure if the upside is reasonable, or requires a downside at all, it's _already_ got a cost even before considering the downside of the artifact as a whole. I'm even willing to change fluff in some regards, depending what the final outcome needs to be.)

Int 5: [Spy] Black Noise
Eco: Impress Merchants in Riftling Capital (using the newly crafted poisonous Maleficent Jellies) Roll = 20

Non-Actions
Use Trade Route with the Riftlings to lend them the use of Maleficent Jellies, to fulfill their Toxins requirement. (Impressing the Local Unruly Merchants to my cause is a more direct route for this)

Maleficent Jellies
Like their evolutionary predecessors, Immortal Jellies, these creatures biologically have no end point, multiplying indefinitely and staying around unless otherwise killed or consumed. Which happens a lot inside of nature.

These however, have been rendered noxious and utterly inedible to any that consume them. Sped up via bioengineering until they have ink like a squid, corrosive to the touch, so even when one gets eaten, the rest survive. The Riftlings were in need of such a toxic fluid, and that was the origin point of the research. But in this process, the Medusa of Eternal Spring have discovered... there's something so much more to these creatures than could ever have been expected.


Write up Great Project (5 action)
Stalk Market? Hedge Fund?

Write up contribution to Songline
*Spoiler*
Show


The Tall Tales, as they were told, were a religion that used to permeate the halls of the Eternal Spring. They still do, in some echoes. Absorbed into the way some of the denizens perform their rites in the communion. Used as a tool. Only I remember it as it truly was before. I, alone of the Medusa, believe in it as it was in the ancient days.

Tales themselves having power. Specifically in regards to our peoples, a tale I always believed, and still do, as grim as it looks for our near future. The black one will rise, in an alien dry form. Cast its shadow long over all, and eventually grows to ensnare all of the frost caps.

A gilded hero will come, on whaleback, followed by several others, and slay the beast. Drive it back into its hallowed egg, although all of the frostworld will go into decay long after the monster has been purged from the lands. It took a century for life to grow again, life in a way that we would call it beautiful, for the plants and jellies to sow into the land, and grow into an Eternal Spring.

Usually, these tales are about things that happen in the past. Usually, they come from abroad. But I devised this tale myself, unlike so many others. It made enough sense to me, and to those I discussed it with. People even believe it to be our origin, now. Despite being the origin of that story, and a strict adherent to The Tall Tales, I now believe that origin to be false.

... I now believe that tale to be one of what comes, rather than what has left us in our wake, and fear what it means for our kind. Please, take this with you. Should I, should we... do not tell anyone you have it, keep this heart safe. One day, our descendants may need the memories.




Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / Nobody? / Nobody? / City(ESP) (x1)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1, 2 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 2, 3 of 59 Coral Dye (x2)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 59, 68 (60 next turn)


Treasure: 5
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -1
(Cap increase to 15)
Soldiers: 0

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)

Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 3
*Actions:*

[1][Economy] explore West region 3, North region 28 (add treasure, +1 DNA rep) (gain favour from DNA) *17*
[2][Diplomacy] explore North region 3 (diplomatic mission, add treasure, +1 DNA rep) (gain favour from DNA) *19* (includes free sway, TBD after exploration results are known)
[3][military] Drums In The Deep: train with Stewards (counts as 2 military actions)
[4][intrigue] Drums In The Deep: train with Stewards (counts as 2 intrigue actions)
[5][Diplomacy] raise rep chelonian chora (0-1, TN10, add treasure) *11*

rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=285 (for actions 1-2)
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=306 (for action 5)

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-Use favour gained from Divine Nacres last round to raise rep (1->2)
-Resist swaying in region 13 (can't succeed, but try nevertheless)
-add entry in Crescent Companion

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 18: TP1 (Galena)

Passive income: 2/turn

Units:4/5
treasure: 3

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxic Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 1 +1
-The Divine Nacres: 0 +2
-Chelonian Chora: 0

New stats
stat increase: diplomacy +1, intrigue +1, military +1
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 4

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 2
chelonian chora: 0 +1
divine nacres: 1 +1
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-A new era of exploration has dawned.  With the new technology that allows crossing of toxic borders explorers and diplomats of the Hymenocera Expanse move into the regions North and West of the Expanse to see what's there.

-A large set of training exercises between Abyssal units and the Hymenocera army will start. 




*Spoiler: Exploration*
Show


2 exploration parties are send out.  One of traders who will go to the West and one of diplomats who will go North.  Both have the same orders.  See what's there and try to convince the natives (if any) to join the Expanse.



*Spoiler: Drums in the deep*
Show


A large set of maneuvers between the army of the Expanse and the units stationed at the Smoking Garden start, in order to cross-train.  Abyssal techniques for fighting Titans are learned to both sets of units, next to normal training

Back in the capital and in the Abyssal base, scribes and senior officers are trained in recognising the signs of Titan's presence, as well as doing sand table exercises.



*Spoiler: Region 13*
Show


After marrying into the ruling line, it was clear that the Lojanese wanted to gain a larger foothold in the region.  But with the new exploration closer to home, the attempts to block this were half-assed and didn't really work.



*Spoiler: Crescent Companion*
Show


The Hymenocera army:
Each infantry regiment will consist of an HQ company, an engineering company and 2 line battalions, with 5 companies in each battalion (1 scout company and 4 line companies).
The cavalry regiment will consist of an HQ company, 3 scout companies (light cavalry) and 6 line companies (2 light cavalry and 4 heavy cavalry). the light cavalry will be spear wielding mantis shrimp and the heavy cavalry will be hammer wielding mantis shrimp

armour: The best Hymenocera armour is used.  
Line infantry: a heavy plate just beneath the mouth, a couple of interlocking heavy plates on the back and the tail (both top and sides) and some smaller plates on the legs, pincers and to protect the eyes.
Scout infantry: heavy Breast and back plate as line infantry, but no plates on legs, pincers and eyes.

Heavy cavalry: same as line infantry, but adapted to make it easier to hold onto the backs of the mantis shrimp
Light cavalry: as scout infantry, but adapted to make it easier to hold onto the backs of the mantis shrimp

Heavy cavalry mounts: heavy front plate as Hymenocera infantry, then heavy plates along the sides to protect the legs and vital organs.  Some heavy plates near the tail along weak spots, but they are armoured enough by themselves on the back not to need additional armour.
Light cavalry mounts: Same as heavy cavalry, but lighter plates

Weapons
infantry: they use the barbed and poisonous spines of certain sea urchins as spears.  As these break off easily, each infanterist carries several.  When they are done, they will use their pincers as hand weapons.  Pincers are sharpened and small left-over bits of plate are put on it as spikes.  They also carry a bit of plate as shield.  Some scout infantry only use their pincers and don't carry spears.
cavalry: they use the similar poisonous spines like the infantry, just from a different sea urchin so it's a bit longer.  The main weapon is the mantis shrimp itself, which has either spears or clubs they can use to attack the enemy.

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 10
Economy: 4+2
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military 10: Perfect Gtsit's Tactical Doctrine: "Sea's Opportunity"*

*Economy: Impress Reaved Merchants in the Pfithreef (132)*
_Using Shiv'rchins to meet desired resource_

* Economy: Impress Merchants in Region 104*
_Using Luxurious Hides to meet desired resource_ 

*Economy: Buyout 131 TP 3 for Kelp*

*Economy: Buyout 133 TP 1 for Dendrotoxin*

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*
Accept Trophic Deconvolution and Anoxic Adaptation 

* Non-actions*



*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. 
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
1/5
+1/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
War-Jellies: 132.1
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate region, Capital: 135 
Round 6
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Ispe of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 6:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +2 Intrigue

*Ruler stats for round 7:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 8

*Spoiler: On the reaver attack*
Show

Despite the Matriarchs' uncharacteristic willingness to allocate funds to Divine Nacre guardians (rumors say that members of several Shades threatened to depose their ruling Matriarchs if protection was not secured), Lux-Glossia was struck hard. The assailants seemed to specifically target members of the administration, though no citizen completely escaped the violence. Roughly 10% of the Matriarchs were mortally wounded or killed, another 20% were kidnapped, and the remainder were untouched by the violence or got away with survivable injuries, though some may have had close calls. Whether or not the close brush with death will influence future policy decisions remains to be seen.

Several important figures were impacted by the attacks. Most notably Grand Matriarch Ramira was killed by the reavers, although there were no witnesses. He is now succeeded by the next-eldest Matriarch of the Grand Conclave, Ispe of the Cyan Shade. Those who disliked his policies, which tended to favor smaller settlements at the expense of the Leriander elite, are blocking all attempts to more closely investigate his death. Lia, Matriarch of the Cerulean Shade, and well-known scribe of the Grand Conclave was badly maimed, losing an eye and the prehensile tendril she used to write. She maintains her position as Matriarch despite her injuries. Laestrika, Matriarch of the Carmine Shade on the border of the Glossian Sea with Costa Sereia, has gone missing. In an unusual turn of affairs, her Shade has elected one of her sons, now a daughter, Alyra, to fill the Matriarchy seat as they feel she will be able to most effectively continue Laestrika's legacy.


*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate west of region 176. [11, FAILURE]

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate northwest of region 102. [16, SUCCESS]

*3. Intrigue:* Investigate north of region 111. [10, FAILURE]

*Spoiler: On exploration*
Show

Lux-Glossia has always had a population problem, producing more young explorers than the region can support with its meager algae harvests. Recently, however, with a burgeoning stability brought about by imported kelp from the Otterians, the rational towards continuing to send parties far afield has turned increasingly to speculation and the divine. Chelonian travelers bring tales of luxurious, futuristic civilizations of mythical creatures from across the wastes. Priests of the Way tell fabulous stories of the wonders to be uncovered lurking in the depths, hidden under ice sheets, or locked behind a maze of shifting toxic currents. Or perhaps if one wishes to be cynical, Ispe simply wants to be memorialized in history as the Matriarch who did the most to expand Lux-Glossian maps.

*4. Intrigue 5:* Create a spy, codename Topaz. [7 Intrigue]

*Spoiler: A debate on decontamination*
Show

The Grand Conclave was deadlocked, and Ispe refused to tiebreak. Neither the clerically-minded Matriarchs, mostly from Holy Ovum, nor the battered merchant Matriarchs of the recently attacked Leriander could reach a majority. Vicious debates rocked the procession chamber, with one side insisting the foulness could be prayed away with the proper rites and the other side already thinking of the profits to be made from monopolizing the resources required for ecological restoration. Eventually a solution was reached that satisfied no one: an individual would be trained to travel to region 96 and discretely ask some leading questions about the source of the miasma and the natives' funds.

Despite the discord, very few Lux-Glossians were completely against decontamination. To commit oneself to living in the most hostile of environments is something that is deeply admired in Lux-Glossian culture, and for this the natives of region 96 have earned Lux-Glossia's respect.

*5. Faith:* Set the 15 Holy Site bonus for the Lux-Glossian Way to target Investigation actions. [2d6 -> 2d8]

*Spoiler: The Tideswept Shelf grows*
Show

With an influx of four Shades over three years under Ramira's rule, the Tideswept Shelf develops into a burgeoning religious community to rival Holy Ovum. The cliffside temple of the colony is particularly renowned for training religious missionaries in the methods of the Flowing Way as practiced by Lux-Glossia, and attracts soon-to-be explorers from many Shades.

*Non-Actions:*

1. Contribute to the Neritic Manuals. (2/2)

*Spoiler: Driftwood crafts*
Show

The Lux-Glossian sea is perpetually shaded by a morass of driftwood of varying qualities. Little of the wood is used in architecture, as it tends to be partially rotted and structurally unsound. However, it's a popular media for sculpture. Many of Leriander's culturally elite artists spend their days searching for collections of pieces that have the perfect qualities for their works: grain size, knottiness, wood color, presence or absence of acquired vegetative life, damage patterns, buoyancy, amount of weathering, and texture. These artisans whittle, carve, and attach driftwood chunks into (arguably) beautiful decorative and functional elements. Several artists and craftspeople are famous in Lux-Glossia for their sculpture: Master craftswoman Yori of the Red Shade, who crafts dinnerware, storage vessels, and utensils. Up-and-coming artist Urisha of the Cyan Shade, who commissions fortunes for portraiture. Even Lohunder of the Green Shade, who exclusively creates miniature seahorse figurines. Street vendors sell beginner whittling kits, and well-crafted sculpture tools are in high demand.


*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 6: -1 rep with CCA for owning a region with open supports (taking the hit)
End of round 7: -1 rep with CCA if I still owe favor debt (shouldn't be an issue)
Respond to Gengy
Make a flag!
Neritic Manuals ends at the end of round 7
Crescent Companion ends at the end of round 10
You should (probably) get something for contributing an action when the songline of the broken seas ends at the end of round 6
Start a monumental undertaking - need to ask to borrow friend's tablet for drawing

----------


## JBarca

Round 6
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D9 ; M9 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[DIP Sway Aristocrats in Danabae [69]]* SUCCESS
Gathering what loyal Doflein he still has, Antenius meets with the rest of the Princes and makes oaths, guarantees, and even a handful of compromises to bring the ever fickle nobles back under his sway. Those who let rumor spill from this meeting seem as fearful as they do hopeful. It seems Antenius' main thrust was warning of an impending change sure to rock all of Danabae.*[DIP Press Confederacy Claim in [68]]* FAILURE (ouch.)
Antenius' impatience gets the better of him, and the stubbornness of the leadership to the south extends past refusing death - the mad rush for territory has soured relations, and an agreement for unity can not be reached.

Several of the Prince's attendants went missing in his ensuing rage.
*[ECO Buyout TP 74.1 - Firefly Squid]* FAILURE
Indirect taxes prove insufficient to satisfy the worms that make up the merchants in Danabae. Hoping to slay two perch with one stone, Antenius seeks direct control over the Firefly Squids to improve his military and satiate his greedy traders.

*[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_*[MIL Invade The Cathedral of Movement [76]*
*Spoiler: Battle Details*
Show

Target: Cathedral of Movement: Region 76
Commander: Balelia (9)
TacDoc: Integrate the Captives (-10% Casualties on both sides, Free Impress Aristocracy on success)
Units: 7
Route: 69>68>58>67
Tech: N/A 

In a sudden and controversial move, Antenius orders an invasion of the Cathedral of Movement. Agreements are made with the Ennead's two powerful neighbors to ensure an unmolested assault, and Balelia is dispatched to bring the freezing waters under Doflein control.




*Non-Actions*
Though the Stewards are far from the most interesting institution in the seas, the Doflein are intrigued by the notion of a collection of military knowledge. Antenius orders Balelia to take care of the submission.

At first, the general is concerned. Her Prince ordered her to _work?_ And on a project for which she cares so little? Battle is the means to an end, nothing more. Fortunately, she soon realizes her errors. Just as she might in a war, she turns to her staff and orders them to prepare a report. The following is the Shifting Ennead's (first?) submission to *The Crescent Companion*.
*Spoiler: Submission to the Crescent Companion*
Show



When going to war, the Shifting Ennead builds its force on the backs of its knights and champions, the Beaks. The are professional soldiers, skilled warriors, and capable subcommanders. Each Beak is expected to call up a retinue of levies, typically around 30 serfs per Beak.

The soldiers of the Ennead are required to supply their own armaments. The Nautilites which make up the Beaks are advantaged, here: they are both wealthier and better equipped innately than the Mer. A Beak, on average, will carry into battle two small shields - barely  bucklers - made of woven reeds and a number of spears, each meant to be thrust and reused, or left within the body of a foe, as the situation demands. The Beaks also cover their faces with a thick weave of weeds and leather, painted to match their shells.

The exception, here, is the retainers of the Doflein. These Beaks wield one large shield, two small spears, and have small shards of obsidian implanted into the ends of two tentacles for stabbing and slashing. Two Nautilites in ten in this service also wield mercatchers, to better serve their lords' whims.

The Mer tend to be armed in a wide variety of gear, from long spears to short, chopping axes to pitchforks and other farming equipment. For protection, the levies sport quilted cloth, sometimes stuffed with small rocks for added protection and to avoid being shoved around by larger or stronger foes. 

As units, the levies fight in blocks of soldiers. If enough serfs arrive with shields, a shieldwall is formed. Otherwise, the Beaks rely on their soldiers having enough reach weapons to ward off direct assault. While the levies hold the line, the Beaks move swiftly in on their jets of water, swooping into the enemy lines and killing with abandon.

Under General Balelia, there are slight adaptions to this broad strategy. The Beaks are armed more often with mercatchers and nets, and the front ranks of the Mer are provides large woven shields, from the armory of the general herself. She cares not for their safety, do not be mistaken. She simply prioritizes a slow battle with many prisoners over a quick victory. Unlike the more ruthless generals of other forces, Balelia also prohibits chasing routed foes. Instead, the Beaks and levies emphasize securing early prisoners and bringing them to the biologists in the general's staff.

As the Ennead's grasp extends into new waters, these patterns will likely shift over time. For instance, the leadership of the Beaks is already toying with coopting the Firefly Squids from Maurente into a sort of shock cavalry. One young Nautilite has even suggested forcing Infernos onto the battlefield, consequences and casualties be damned.

Only time will tell how, if at all, the Ennead will adapt.



*Reports and Discoveries*
 The Ennead's invasion of the Cathedral does not go unnoticed, nor uncontested, by their shared neighbors. Delegates from the Kar Nath Hegemony arrive to speak with Telian and Antenius, and deals are arranged. Henceforth, the territory directly south of the Cathedral of Movement will belong to the Riftlings and the Hegemony, to be divided as deemed fit between the two powers. The Ennead and Hegemony will agree to mutual nonaggression. The Ennead will neither impede nor assault merchants, priests, or any other civilians of the Hegemony in any attempts to move west, nor will they undertake similar actions to otherwise interfere with the movements or activities thereof. In exchange, the Hegemony will in no way interfere with the Ennead's annexation of the waters of the Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling.



Ruler Stats R7:
D: 10
M: 10
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

-
-
-
-




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 5*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General (Balelia)
D5: Establish Cultural Exchange (GRV)



*pOlAr*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 7
Military 6
Economy 7
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Military, +1 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Dispatch 1 Unit under Netra the Rubicund Fist (Mil 8) to lead the defense of Bloodhome, attempting to activate Victory is Life (+2 Battles, +10% own casualties, +10% opponent casualties)*Military* - Impress Aristocracy in Region 24 - 15*Economy* - Buy Out TP 1 of Seaglass in Region 8 - 15*Economy* - Buy Out TP 1 of Delicate Mussels in Region 32 - 15

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

McTavish Enterprises
(Round 6)
Captain of Executive Operations Eleazer McTavish




Actions
*[Economy] Buyout 112.1 for Bonemeal*  13: 
*[Economy] Buyout 113.1 for Phosphorite* 11: 
*[Economy] Buyout 134.3 for Cobalt Dye* 11: 
*[Economy] Improve resource quantity in region 112 (1/2)*: The offer of a business merger from Jo Soo of Fortified Bone Meal, Inc. is an appealing prospect to the officers of McTavish Enterprises. Seeking to diversify their assets, as well as obtain a source of low-skill labor, they begin investing in bonemeal production. Whether they will complete the offered merger or cash out the soon-to-be defunct Fortified Bone Meal, Inc. is currently unknown.
*[Military] Raise a Unit*: Giant lobsters, genetically modified with shells and pincers of Mineblossom shell, as hard as steel and sharpenable to a murderous edge.

Bonus Actions
*[Economy] Hoard Treasure*:
*[Economy] Hoard Treasure*:

*Nonactions:*
Resist buyouts

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show





*Spoiler: Technologies*
Show


Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Bookeeping and Ruler Info*
Show


Units: 0

Treasures: 0

Resources Controlled: Mineblossom Sponges (130.3)

Captain Eleazer McTavish

Diplomacy: 3 
Military: 2 
Economy: 5 [+3]
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Flowering Everlight
D2 M3 E5 F9 I1
+2F 

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R10 (12)

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R18 (12)

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R8 (14)

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R15 (12)

*[Faith]*Impress Clergy in R13 (15)

*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts
Accept the supply of Siren from the Lojanese Trade Route

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, freshly daubed in Lamplighter Blood
Regions: 7, 19
D: 5
M: 10
E: 6
F: 5
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Military:* Invade Bloodhome, Region 26
Units: 3
Route: Adjacency from 19
Leader: The Tarnished Lamplighter, Torrent (Sub-Commander).
Doctrine: GOLDEN. VICTORY. AT. ALL. COSTS.
Artifacts Brought to Bear:War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, The Radiant Blade
_It is time we claim the holy land. The Radiance shone us here. We must kill for the soul._


2) Diplomacy: Establish Confederation Claim on 18 Fail
3) Diplomacy: Sway Aristocracy in Region 19 Success
4) Faith: Claim Faith Head
5) Faith: Impress Clergy Region 19 Success

Rolls

Ruler Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith 

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Stats next round
D: 6
M: 10
E: 6
F: 6
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7 and 19

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 5/6 Maximum

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy has made an agreement with the Riftlings Many to act as an intermediary in negotiations. They invite any who have messages or diplomacy with the Riftlings to speak with them. 




*Actions:*
[Economy] Consolidate Holdings
[I]For many years Drifts and travelers have converged on Deepdrift each winter season, trading goods and gossip while they took shelter from the harsh seasonal storms. Now, as the the Seatide Confederacy's trade routes extend far beyond its borders, this meeting becomes something more. Judge Shimmering Turquoise has this year declared the first *Great Fair of Deepdrift*. The city is officially open to all races and travelers during the fair period, which stretches from mid fall until late winter. The only requirement is that all comers respect the laws of the land and come in peace. Confederate warriors patrol the sea-lanes into Deepdrift and keep a watchful eye on the fair. 
At the heart of the fair is the new Fairgrounds: a massive open space snugly sheltered between several rising mounds of stone. A great series of coral pillars and fabric awnings provides fairgoers with shelter from the torrid waters above, and dissects the fairground into thousands of distinct sections. While many of these are managed by Drifts or merchants selling their wares, others are drinking shops, restaurants, musician's stages, games or other services for the fairgoers. For those seeking more discreet activities, the fair extends into the surrounding caves, where quiet, out-of-the way conversations can be had. Outside of Deepdrift, a complex of expanded tunnels and storage tents provides storage for the massive influx of goods from parts unknown. And at the center of everything, a new Council Tent rises above the city and the fair. Reinforced with carved stone pillars and bone ribbing, the great tent is large enough to house hundreds of Pepsin. The tent's thick fabric is woven with luminescent threads, causing it to glow in shimmering colored tapestries that tell the story of the Pepsin settlement of Deepdrift. Inside, ivory chandeliers hang from the support pillars, glowing in warm colors. Antechambers are set apart from the main room by thick fabric, while the circular center-chamber is adorned with hanging jewels and soft cushions arranged in a great circle.
The confederacy collects dues on transaction that takes place at the fair. 
Though this nexus of wealth, goods and people flow across the Polar region, with the Confederacy getting a cut of every transaction. Many younger Drifts do not even hold land inside Seatide, instead spending their time traveling from place to place, trading and subsisting off their commerce, only visiting the homeland during the fair months. The Confederacy, once a mere meeting of the Drifts, now has the wealth to stand as a true government.
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 69)
_For years, the Shifting Ennead has struggled to quiet a merchant populace it neither trusts nor understands. With tensions at a breaking-point, Judge Shimmering Turquoise has graciously offered to act as an intermediary and "take the problem off your hands." Seatide merchants move into the markets of Danabae, playing as kingmakers by offering to supply much-desired Inkfang Worms, Firefly Squid and Untalented Crabs to desperate vendors. Those who refuse to cooperate with Seatide suppliers, or who display tendencies, are simply not supplied. The demands of economics will ensure that their businesses collapse in due time._
[Diplomacy]Diplomatic Mission
[Diplomacy]Diplomatic Mission
_The population of Seatide has begun to swell with the newfound wealth of many drifts. Many open seas are overgrazed, leading to thinner herds and flaring tempers as Drifts squabble over grazing rights. In hopes of alleviating this population pressure and finding new grazing seas, Judge Shimmering Turquoise has commissioned two small drifts to venture north-east and north-west, respectively. Each drift brings with it a small number of Sting-Warriors as guards, as well as luxurious gifts for any peoples they might encounter_
[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 67)
_A Drift travels south to the Cathedral of Movement, following the tides and seeking enlightenment, but stays to dine and speak with the local merchant establishment in the hopes of making useful connections for future expeditions._[/LIST]

Non-Actions:
Support the Shifting Ennead's buyout in region 74
Support the Gravetender's Conversion attempt in 79

Die Rolls:  https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=302

*Spoiler: Crimson Champion Entry*
Show


Pepsin Sting-Warriors have been the military arm of the Seatide Confederacy ever since they departed the depths for their new home. These warriors wear no armor to hinder their voice or movement. Instead, they paint themselves with warpaint made from thick mucus, which deflects and absorbs enemy blows. Sting Warriors usually carry sharpened spears and blades made from coral, which they augment by removing some of their own stinging tentacles and wrapping them around their weapons. A Pepsin's sting can incapacitate an enemy with agonizing pain, or even stop the victim's heart. Even after amputation, the stingers will remain active for hours, and will naturally grip onto victims. 

Warriors will also bring trained Lasquids with them to the battlefield. While trained War Lasquids are expensive and difficult to train, they can be deadly in battle. Working in conjunction with a warrior's directions, they can blind an enemy with a spread of ink to the face, or bite and nip at them from an angle to distract them from the warrior's weapon. 

In battle Sting Warriors will try to disrupt enemy formations before closing in to finish opponents in one-on-one fights. This usually involved hurling spears and harpoons at the enemy line, then charging while unleashing a bedazzling "War shout" of bright colors and confusing patterns. War Squids will rush in to bite and nip at distracted enemies, then the Sting-Warriors can engage their (hopefully) confused and disoriented foes in melee. Young warriors unfit to serve on the front lines will instead often act as porters, carrying extra spears, weapons, and other supplies. 

Almost all Pepsin are taught their form of martial arts, referred to as "Five Red Lines." This combat style capitalizes on the Pepsin's long reach and burning stingers by teaching practitioners to maintain distance and attack in short bursts of furious activity. It is not usual during war for adult Drift-members to serve as warriors, fighting to protect the rest of the Drift. This has the added benefit of making Sting-Warrior parties particularly mobile: a war party can bring its own food and supplies with it without needed to requisition materiel or carry large baggage trains. Professional warriors, however, are rare. Only the Judge and the very wealthiest Drifts have the wealth and need to hire professional warriors to serve as full-time combatants.


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 8 (+2)
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 2

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Untalented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)]
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
*ETP Total*: 16

*Treasure*: 5 (+2 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
(74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
(75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 6*

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

 
The lack of trade in the Dunes of Revelations has far-reaching impacts on the ability of the Forests of Astral Yearning to maintain their way of life. Desperate for precious toxins, the entrepreneurial locals begin turning on the local addicts, disrupting the deep and precious cycles that maintain communion with the Kelpies. *Region 17 lacks its Desired Import! Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Clerical support in region 17! Region 17s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased!*




*Spoiler: Polar*
Show

 The outward-facing pods of the Riftlings Many are excruciatingly aware of how dependent they are on external sources for their precious poisons. The whispering has already begun: if the Youngest cannot keep these waters clean of profane flourishings without the help of others, then perhaps the Youngest is not fit to lead. *Region 60s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased!*

Discontent in Danabae festers like a wound. A joke begins to circulate: What do you call a useless modification to the body? Prince Antenius Ear. Its still made quietly, but there is a very real current of resentment there. *Region 69s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased!*



*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

 Although Oropes hunger for implements of record-keeping is filled, its merchants remain wary. If the Grand Master will not secure direct control of the precious materials that enable their comfortable lives, is he truly trustworthy? That lost trust may yet prove dangerous. *Region 114s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased.*

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 6

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 5 || Military - 5  || Economy - 7 || Faith - 8 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:*

*1: [Faith]* Continue construction of the Blossoming Icons.
_Kelusyn's dedication bears fruit, but it isn't a method of harnessing the resonance itself. The Makers were far ahead of the Gravetenders' understanding, and it shows. Their initial experiments instead result in the manifestation of images of the Gravetenders involved, scattered throughout the lands around Bastion. Sersi sets Kelusyn to this as their primary investigation, and the true construction of the Blossoming Icons begins. A series of massive crystal chambers, balanced carefully in the ocean above the New City Pardalis._
*2: [Faith]* Continue construction of the Blossoming Icons.
_The dream is simple and complex all at once. What if they didn't need to travel? What if they could project their voices all across the ocean. Kelusyn's blank check is already set to work on the construction as their efforts are realized. The project is massive, requiring significant coordination among Bastion's administrative ranks. Still, the dream of seeing the oceans beyond, of many Gravetenders being able to explore and debate by proxy, captures their imaginations. The same source of crystal that once supplied the creation of Dead City Urodela is tapped again, extreme care taken to bring only the purest examples._
*3: [Military]* Construct a Fortress in Bastion.
_Sersi, as much of a leader as Pardalis has by organic reckoning, clearly understands how important Bastion will be as the Gravetenders move into the future. With this firm in her mind, she orders the construction of a fortress. Many Gravetenders are pulled from the Blossoming Icon project, but her judgement is not questioned... any more than everything among the Gravetenders is. The fortress will guard Pardalis from attack, and protect their grand wonder, should the polar ocean become less safe for their kind._
*4: [Faith]* Attempt conversion of Holy Site 1 in Spawn Point. [Roll: 16, Success!]
_The contingent of Gravetenders who have made their way across the ocean to Deep Blue's territory have, at last, made contact properly. It seems something of the Blossoming Sequence has made a connection._
*5: [Faith]* Attempt conversion of Holy Site 3 in Seatide. [Roll: 17, Success!]
_Of course, the Gravetenders visit their neighbors, a small number of Reliquaries set aside for this very purpose. The Stillwater, especially, attracts their attention. For once, Gravetenders go silent, embracing the stillness as a form of meditation. A safe distance away, the Blossoming Sequence discusses the insights they have gained._
*[ROLL 4]*
*[ROLL 5]*


Non-Actions:


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show



Faith: 8 > 10

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 5
Military - 5
Economy - 7
Faith - 10
Intrigue - 3


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5, Economy 5, Diplomacy 5, Military 5


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, -1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, -1 Favor (Expected Change: +1 Favor)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, -1 Favor (Expected Change: +1 Favor)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1
78.1  Preserved Food
76.2  Electrum

*Mercantile Support*
78, 76

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_ No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect.
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations.

*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 8

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[bastion part 2]
[75]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration

----------


## Feathersnow

*Primarch Marcion*

Diplomacy 7
Military 3
Economy 6
Faith 6
Intrigue 1


Actions-

*Diplomacy*  Sway aristocracy 125 *success*

*Diplomacy* Sway aristocracy 120  *success*

_Sakura-Jin missionaries seek to convert the people newly discovered peoples to the true faith by starting with their leaders_


*Economy*  buyout 138.3 
_Pure berries will be useful in coaxing the merchants of 117, who seek preservatives, maybe?_ *fail*

* Economy* trade TP with Gotezhar 
_At long last, Shells for the people!!_

*Military-*  train with ABS
_ The new Astartes Legions will learn much from the people of the Deep, as they lack their own Military culture._

Spy Action! Project Eusebia does something!

*Spoiler:  The Great Museum*
Show


What shall be the theme of the mosaics used to decorate the Great Museum?

Various teams of artists competed to be the main decorators.  Eventually a theme was chosen of the Sakura-Do conquest and perfection of nature.  Natural, fungible beings are shown, as the first part of a set of triptychs. Then panels showing genitor priests and various equipment, then the new, bespoke versions.


Non-action- transfer brackish border technology to Pfithreef 

Stat gains-  +1 Dipl, +1 Econ, +1 Mil

Diplomacy 8
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 6
Intrigue 1

Current treasure: 5!

Rolls

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134
Turn 6
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

_Gossip spreads like surface ripples that the 'assistant' accompanying the madrina on her travels to Orope is actually a younger scion of another family. The head of the Alverna family has not been known to have a partner in over two decades since the death of her spouse to sickness. While having an unmarried partner is no wild scandal on its own, her position as head of the costa invites much analysis and speculation. That none of the other families come forward or acknowledge the identity of this individual leads each of the costa to suspect the others are attempting to leverage a tryst for their own aims. That the description of the assistant varies from telling to telling only adds to the confusion_


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Impress Unruly Merchants - Region 114 (Roll: 15 - Success)
2) *[Economy]* Impress Reaved Merchants - Region 124 (Roll: 16 - Success)
3) *[Economy]* Impress Reaved Merchants - Region 130 (Roll: 18 - Success)
_The Costa begin a massive outreach to the victims of the reavers, sending cadres of merchants and workers to fill out the decimated ranks of production. That it leaves them with a majority influence in many of these locations is a fortunate side effect of the efforts of compassion._ 

4) *[Military]* Recruit Militia and receive +1 ABS Rep
5) *[Military]* Contribute to the Crescent Companion Project (+1 ABS Favor)
_After the terrifying assaults of the Reavers, and with the continued encouragement (or skepticism) of the Abyssal Stewards, Illdo Loura continues to arm and train the Sereia Militia. Support and volunteers are at an all-time high._

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Attend the Kings Conference diplomatic event in Orope.


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 4; Economy 10; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Military +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x1
*Treasure:* 3
*Reputation:* ABS (0); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* 
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 10 (2 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Dendrotoxin_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support(Reaved)
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support(Reaved)
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (4 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation

----------


## Silent_Interim

NPC Actions: Round 6
*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


The Chorus of the Crimson Choir
Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise
Dip 10 Mil 2 Eco 2 Fai 8 Int 5
[Military] Defend region 26 with 2 units and 1 unit from Aristocratic Support for 3 units total. No techs. Defer to the leadership of Netra the Rubicund Fist.
[Faith] Cast Out The Lighthouse.
*Non-action:*
Contest the Lighthouse for Faith Head. (Fail, 17.)
_Perfidy! Calumny! The wretches in the Lighthouse will regret marching against the_ *TRUE*_ custodians of the Reef in Red! Though they stand prepared for their deaths, the people of Bloodhome will give not one inch without falling, for they stand in defence of their god!_
*Wracked by instability, and with a leadership in decline, the Chorus of the Crimson Choir is not long for this world. The Chant may live on, but regardless of the outcome of this battle, the Chorus of the Crimson Choir will collapse. The outcome of the battle will affect what emerges in the aftermath.*

The Seablood Khanate
Jirai Khan
Dip 1 Mil 4 Eco 7 Fai 3 Int 5
[Military]Raise a unit.
[Military]Raise a unit.

Attribute increase: +1 Military.

Offer: Any country with at least three units may guarantee the independence of region 18 as a PRS treaty at any event. (The leader of region 18 will attend the event to ratify it.) The deal must commit the signatory to assign at least three units to the defence of region 18 if it is attacked by any power, and to not attack the region themself. In exchange, region 18 offers its Mercantile support, and the difficulty of creating or pressing a Confederation or Marriage claim with them will be reduced by 2 for any signatory. If more than one country wishes to take this deal, and cannot come to a mutual agreement on who should receive the mercantile support, region 18 will decide which deal to take based on a Diplomacy roll-off. They will accept additional guarantors, but they will only gain the reduced Claim difficulty.

_Independence is an increasingly precious commodity in the Tropics, with so many great powers pushing to grow their borders by any means necessary. Petty King Amadeus seeks to have his independence underwritten by someone who can bring some force to the deal. If there is to be integration of his kingdom to one of these stronger forces, it will be on his terms, not at the point of a spear. He offers significant trade benefits to anyone willing to ensure that this happens, and the locals will surely be on good terms with their protectors._

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling
Bob, who Submits to the Currents
Dip 2, Eco 2, Mil 4, Fai 8, Int 6[Military] Defend the Cathedral of Movement. Assign 4 units to the defense, led by Bob, who Submits to the Currents (Mil 4). Use the Skirmish tactical doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides). No techs.
[Faith] Convert HS2 in region 60. (Roll: 15)
_Bob watches the pattern, and he sees a mirroring. The envoys of the Riftlings come for the faithful of the Pattern, with words and sharpnesses. The envoys of the Congregation come for the faithful of the Communion, and stand fast against the invasion of the heathens. There is reflection; it must be made manifest._

Non-actions:
Resist and hinder conversions by RFT in region 67. Rolls, all conversions resisted.

Attribute increase: 

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


Region 112
Offer: McTavish Enterprises may invest in the Fortified Bone Meal guild to begin a Merger. Until the start of round 8, McTavish Enterprises may improve resource quantity in region 112. If they do so they will gain a confederation claim on the region and two treasure. 

_Jo Soo of Fortified Bone Meal (Even invertebrates love it!️ ) sees another good business opportunity in the arrival of the McTavishes to New Gloucester. Clearly up-and-comers, McTavish Enterprises is just the sort of firm he likes to do business with, and would make excellent partners._



*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 18: Any country with at least three units may guarantee the independence of region 18 as a PRS treaty at any event. (The leader of region 18 will attend the event to ratify it.) The deal must commit the signatory to assign at least three units to the defence of region 18 if it is attacked by any power, and to not attack the region themself. In exchange, region 18 offers its Mercantile support, and the difficulty of creating or pressing a Confederation or Marriage claim with them will be reduced by 2 for any signatory. If more than one country wishes to take this deal, and cannot come to a mutual agreement on who should receive the mercantile support, region 18 will decide which deal to take based on a Diplomacy roll-off. They will accept additional guarantors, but they will only gain the reduced Claim difficulty.

Region 59: First to gift them a food trade post receives aristocratic and clerical support.

Region 66: 
Until the start of round 7:
Only CSC and RFT may attempt to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node.
CSC gains a +2 bonus to sway region 66s Aristocratic support node as long as it remains open.
If CSC gains control of the Aristocratic support node they may attempt to oppress the Clerical and Mercantile support nodes as though they controlled the region.
If RFT gains control of all three support nodes they may use an Intrigue action to spark a full peoples rebellion against the CSC lapdog Gloriane and her CSC allies.

Region 112: Until the start of round 8, McTavish Enterprises may improve resource quantity in region 112. If they do so they will gain a confederation claim on the region and two treasure. 

Region 127: Until the start of round 10, The first nation that defeats Pfilgol, the Gothezar, or the Order of the Ironkelp in battle will receive a confederation claim on region 127 and two units. Normal marriage or confederation claims may not be established on region 127 until this offer is completed or expires.

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 6, Place: Regions 9 and 11
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 8
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 2 (4)
(stats affected by Envy of the World)_


Rolls
Rolls 2
Rolls 3

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocratic support in region 13* 2d6 + 10 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 1 treasure - 0 Distance vs TN 12/opposed roll *success*
_After numerous public and private meetings, gifts and implied threats, the Republic's envoys manage to undermine remaining support for the marriage with Prince Lynceus and convince Queen Nirali's court of the inevitability of a personal union with Lojan. However, the arranged marriage evokes mixed feelings at home. Lojanese nobles, chief among them Leaj Dlaird of the Princely State of Tleamthle Shbau'ead, support the Prime Minister, arguing that inheritance of political functions has long been a feature of the Republic, even if formally each son, daughter, nephew or niece was elected. In the end, the nobles themselves also have inherited their lands, although their status as feudal vassals of the Republic is separate from the overall Lojanese government. (Their position has its roots in a class of wealthy landowners who were recognized and given special obligations and privileges by the government rather than their predecessor being appointed as a vassal to manage some territory.) This faction is called the "successionists", as opposed to the "renewalists" who demand that someone else than the Prime Minister's son Hoerthd Thnoet succeed her to preserve a Republic. Radicals also demand a purge of all government employees that hold their positions due to a predecessor. Interestingly, Koerl and Heaz, the youngest two siblings of Hoerthd, have aligned themselves with the renewalist movement and with some others, they have traveled to region 11 to convince the colonists of their cause._*[Economy]Impress Mercantile support in region 9* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 13, reaved: no resource required *success*
_The Reaver attacks were but a scratch on the diversified Lojanese economy and soon new merchant guilds are thriving, though the one thing that is possibly gone forever is the Mer's traditional preponderance among merchants in Lojan, as the Tobar are more numerous and quicker to mature and fill in personell vacuums on the market. It is true that some Ching He'aang mines are still heavily damaged, but there are enough other mines to match supply so that restoring these is not a priority._*[Economy]Impress Mercantile support in region 17* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Prestige - 2 Unruly - 0 Distance vs TN 12, resource used: Siren Extract *success* cancelled as this action is invalid
*[Economy]Buy out Granite Slabs TP 15.2* 2d6 + 8 Economy - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
*[Economy]Buy out Sapcoral TP11.1* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 2 Assist self - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
_Hopefully this is not seen as slavery by the intelligent coral species in the south._*[Economy]Buy out Hardplate Fungus TP27.2* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 treasure - 1 Distance (trade route to 2: 3 regions + normal border: 1 region) vs TN 12 *success*
_Matching the Expanse's large armor production is seen as critical to Lojanese success._


Non-Actions:
[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette: Occupy 2 Units. _As internal discord grows, those in positions of power feel the need to demonstrate the righteous might of Lojan to any would-be enemy without or within. Military parades are held all over the country and on the borders of neighboring regions that are under Lojan's control._
Gift 1 treasure to LSD: _Gloent Noerjang, now the Minister of Economy, is feeling generous as the Republic is standing on top of the world stage. He orders a convoy filled with an opulent display of delicious roasted Flare Slugs, unbelievably muscular Selachian strongmen, crackers filled with Ching He'aang powder, exploding in a show of colors, and much more, to Indah's Fall. The Syndicate has been a loyal helper to the Lojanese Republic, and compliance will be rewarded, such is the message directed to the whole world._
Supply FAY with Siren Extract through trade route
Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare submission...
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Aerarium of Sheade 1/3
*Spoiler: The Aerarium of Sheade*
Show


The academy at Sheade is the focal point of learning and science in lands far and wide. One developing field of science is aerology, the science of air, whether in the form of bubbles emitted by vents or the great ocean of air above the surface. However, the surface is dangerous due to air not being breathable to the vast majority of species and the Reavers. Therefore, in order to conduct experiments on air, a watertight dome thirty meters in diameter is funded. It is to be built of carefully chiselled granite blocks, interlocked so that they will not be drawn into the dome by the pressure difference.




News and Rumors:
A 35-card deck becomes popular in Lojan with children, gamblers and nobles alike, although these groups tend play different games. Surprisingly, even though students skip school to play the new games, Geareabgoar, the director of the Academy of Sheade, an intelligent man who, though strict, strives to make education palatable, is thought to be the inventor of the deck, as the cards do teach some mathematics and logical thinking. Director Geareabgoar denies such allegations.
*Spoiler: Card game details*
Show


There are three suits: Pebbles, Stalks and Mussels.

Each distinct unordered combination of zero to four of these objects is one card. Thus there are: one card with no objects (can be denoted 0P0S0M, abbreviated 000), three cards with one object (100, 010, 001), six cards with two objects (200,...,110,...), ten cards with three objects and fifteen cards with four objects, for a total of thirty-five.

The "cards" are, in fact, most often produced as tiles made from stone or shells rather than cards, so that they aren't damaged by wetting or carried away by the water. The tiles are marked on one side with simplified engravings of pebbles, stalks and mussels in the appropriate quantities rather than numbers. Five tiles tend to have special uses in many games, and they are marked with different, more elaborate pictures in non-homemade sets. The 000 tile is called the Reaver, marked by a filled-in circle as big as fits on the card. The 111 tile is the Balance, depicted as a Mer couple holding hands in a beautiful field of kelp. The tile with four pebbles is the Island, the tile with four stalks is the Jungle and the one with four mussels is the Sky, with corresponding images.


A list of some games played follows. For each game there exist hundreds of variants, as no standardization has taken place yet:

Take Ten:
4 players, players sitting opposite are teammates. Players always have 4 cards in hand, drawing from a deck to replace played cards. Players play cards in clockwise order, one at a time. When between 10 and 12 symbols total of any one suit are on the played cards, the player who played the last card loses the trick, scoops up the cards on the table and play resumes from him. However, if 13 symbols of a suit are on the table after the last player placed a card, the last player wins instead. When no more cards can be drawn, players finish the game with their remaining cards. The team which wins the most tricks wins the game. Teammates may communicate, but their opponents may notice signals and use the information to their advantage.

Maelstrom:
All cards are shuffled and then laid face up on a surface in a 5x7 matrix. At the beginning, each of the two or three players chooses their suit. The players take turns; on their turn a player may move a card on top of a vertically or horizontally adjacent card, stacking them on top of each other (when playing with tiles, they may be placed next to each other, with only the tile "on the top" face up). However, a move is legal only if the moved card and the target card differ by exactly one in the counts of the objects of player's chosen suit. For example, moving the 2P0S0M card on top of the 1P0S3M card is legal for the player who chose Pebbles, provided the cards are adjacent, but it is not legal for the Stalks or Mussels players. If the move divides the cards into two separate groups with a space in between, the player making the move removes the smaller group of cards from the table. The last player able to make a move wins. If playing for money, the amount won also depends on the number of cards collected by each player when removing cards from the table per the rule above.

Market:
Any reasonable number of players, each is dealt 5 cards, the remaining cards are put into the draw pile. Players take turns in clockwise order. On their turn, a player draws a card and picks one of their cards to discard face up to the discard pile. A player should discard a card that "agrees" with the previously discarded card, that is, at least one of Pebbles, Stalks, Mussels has the same quantity on both cards, e.g. 3P0S1M agrees with 1P1S1M but 2P2S0M doesn't. If they don't, they are penalized as agreed by the other players - a fine among the upper class, or a physically difficult or embarrassing task among children, for example. A player may take the card discarded by the last player instead of drawing. However, if they do so, they must discard another card. Whenever a card is discarded, if any player holds a card that "agrees" with it in two suits, they can discard their card, take the card that was just discarded and turn order skips to them. The goal is to hold certain combinations of cards in one's hand, for example 0-1-2-3-4 or 2-2-2-2-2 of one suit, or the five special cards or several other combinations. If a player has one of these, they may declare they are ready. The other players each play one more turn. If another player completes a hand during their turn, they announce it and the two players show their cards, with the higher-ranking combination winning and the player who declared ready paying extra if they lose to discourage cheap hands. If no other player makes a hand, the player with the ready hand wins. If all cards are drawn without any player declaring they have a ready hand, the game is drawn.




*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 2

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ M5, D10
_Special Actions Used:_ D5, E5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
AC(M reaved)

8
Shue'aaz Sho
no
-
-(promised M)

6
Selach?
no
-
AM

10
?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: -1)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 5/7 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2??? - hired R3??? - hired R3


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


Coraline Compendium bonus: 1 free action to one construction project

_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: -3+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 8 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1, city
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
reaved

10.1
Flare slug
??
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera
Lambent Syndicate (being established)

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show


*ABS*

[Offer] Drums In The Deep - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country.)

*CCA*

[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the north-east of the Sunbright Seas -

(Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)


(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*


[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

*PRS*



[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity -

The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled.

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - 

The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 6*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


Though some among the Masters found their numbers lacking, Costa Sereia was not truly _negligent_ as regards providing for their own defense, having even gone so far as electing to take advantage of the Stewards offer to improve their forces. Should they have managed to take such lessons to heart, their next generation of recruits should benefit greatly - and even the most ornery of Smith is forced to admit that they look forward to seeing the results.
_If COS recruits one or more Units this turn, they will gain +1 Reputation with ABS._

*[Task] Begin work on The Crescent Companion [1/10]* - With threats to the civilizations of the seas once again on the rise, the Abyssal Stewards embark on a new project: the compilation of the world's accumulated military knowledge into a single reference text. Named for a legendary mercenary company said to have contained one of every species, the Crescent Companion will record the tactics, strategy, arms and armor of the seas, in hopes that this knowledge can be used to improve the Stewards' recruitment and foreign cooperation.

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 1/10_)

*[Task] A Ring Of Fire* - Though they remain tight-lipped as to the exact dangers of the Maw, the Abyssal Stewards begin to fortify the sheer cliffs which descend into the fathomless depths, beseeching the Tropical powers to contribute to the growing roots of a network of walls and bastions along the edge and warning those whose territory neighbors the pit not to interfere.

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards would like to see the construction of a set of fortifications surrounding The Maw. Reward: +1 or more Favors. Penalty: Countries which control regions neighboring The Maw (1) may refuse access - this prevents the fortifications from being established along the border with any regions they control, and reduces Reputation by 1 per neighboring region controlled (maximum -2). Deadline: End of Round 9. Details: +1 Favor per Military action spent to assist if project completes - each country may receive at most a number of Favors equal to the number of regions adjacent to Region 1 they control (minimum 1)._)

*[Request] A Garden of Emerald Green* - The Kalan Company has proved a reliable ally, and the Stewards a valuable customer. Several of the Stewards Grandmaster Koreshom determine that further outreach is necessary to bring the two closer together, and direct their fellows to offer significant reward to any who would aid in the construction of a new Smoking Garden.

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like a Smoking Garden in the Emerald Tidelands (124). Reward: +1 Favor, +1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: Region 124 will be defended by Marshal Fra Zel and the Kalan Company, with the assistance of the Abyssal Stewards, if it is attacked, in addition to any native defenders._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 10. Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Neritic Manuals. Available to Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards would like to know more about the areas surrounding the Polar zone. Reward: First Place: The services of Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav. Second Place: 2 Units. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: No direct cost. Deadline: End of round 10. Details: Winner is determined by the number of regions Explored, Prospected, or written up during the contest period; glacial regions count twice. Bounty of the Depths does not count towards the number of regions a country has Prospected. The Mantle of Warmth offer has been extended until the end of round 10._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.


*[Opportunity] Marketplace of Ideals* - The tales of the Broken Seas have always interested the Chora, and their respect for those beliefs which hold power over the powerful is great. They seem to be watching the faiths of the Temperates more closely than ever, with great interest in those which do not merely possess many sites of renown but which have a strong hold on the minds of the area's rulers.

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are showing an interest in the myriad beliefs of the Broken Seas!
Reward: First Place: A free Cultural Exchange between countries of the winning Faith/School. Second Place: Countries of the placing Faith/School may attend or host events for free in Round 9. Third Place: A nice pat on the back. Cost: None*. Deadline: End of Round 9. Details: Faiths and Schools are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 6, 7, and 8, each Faith followed by at least one Country in the Temperate zone is awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM. The bonus for this roll is based on the highest Faith score among rulers following that Faith/School. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Faith actions to improve their faith's roll in a given round; each Faith action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 9, additional points are awarded based on Holy Orders (1 point per matching Holy Order controlled by a country of the Faith) breadth of support (1 point per 2 Clerical Supports controlled by a follower), and influence of the faith, as defined by the Diplomacy and Faith scores of its Head (receive points equal to average of Faith Heads Diplomacy and Faith scores - if the Faith is not organized, then this is instead based on the average of all Diplomacy and Faith scores among countries of the Faith._)

*[Action - Faith] Impressive! (Impress Clergy in 19, Impress Clergy in 75, Impress Clergy in 136)* - In the wake of world-spanning Reaver attacks, the Chelonian Chora brings peace and resolution to the devastated and the anxious. If this happens to increase their local sway... well, so be it. And those whose actions lead to greater harmony should be commended.

_(The Kar-Nath Hegemony will suffer no penalties from the Taboo against Overextension from an Open Aristocratic Support in region 75 at the end of round 6.
The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_

*[Action - Faith] Continue work on the Songline of Frozen Seas 2/5*  - The Chora continues efforts to compile the stories of the icebound seas, delving deep into the frozen wastes and their legends.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Broken Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 6. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Compendium. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Progress: Completed, 5/5!_)

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll._ )

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism! Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Progress: 1/5_)

(_Request: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts! Reward: +1 Favor per Trading Post; max +1 Favor for non-debtors. Penalty: -1 Reputation for DRG, FAY, GRV, GTZ, LUX, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the deadline. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Non-action to gift Trading Posts. Eligible trading posts will be for finished goods, skilled laborers, or high-value, low-volume raw materials._)

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 100, 102, 103, 131, 132, 133, 134, or 135. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

(_Circumstance: Easy supplies of materials and labor are available in a broader area! Benefit: The Reefback Nursery Base Bonus applies to adjacent regions as well. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 7. Details: Projects undertaken by countries with a CCA Reputation Rank of -1 or lower do not benefit from this._ )



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


The glittering sea-steads of the Divine Nacres gather above the waters of Spawn Point, each and every one the color of the night sky above the waves. Their paths weave together in slow, intricate patterns, appreciable in full only by one such as Deep Blue, to whom the Nacres reach out in somewhat unorthodox fashion - glassy beads dropped like marbles carry their message in a pattern of light, color, and distance, comfortably familiar to the herring-based gestalt, but incomprehensible to most others. Even the Nacres are not immune to gossip, however, and with the presence of the Obsidian Synod, word slowly spreads that this can mean only one thing: the Mensa Rectores desire to see if another may be worthy of induction into the secrets of the Anamorphosis.
*As Heir to Phaeon, Deep Blue has drawn the attention and interest of that most august body, the Mensa Rectores. While this assembly remains invested in their administration, Deep Blue v2.3.5 may take part in a forum hosted by the Divine Nacres by taking a unique Diplomacy, Intrigue, or Faith action. While attending this event, Deep Blue v2.3.5 may choose to roll the relevant attribute against TN 14 to Present a Dissertation on a subject of their choice in order to demonstrate their intellect, scholarship, and merit to the Mensa Rectores, earning the right to study the Anamorphic Canon.*

_Missed in Round Opener - CPS gained 1 Favor from exploration!_

*[Action - Intrigue] Coercion (TP 1 in  Ektalithiades (113); TP 2 in The Dead Seas (60); TP 2 in the Khandeeps (25))* - In spite of the magnanimous favors the Divine Nacres have done for the countries of the world, those who owe the most refuse to repay their debts. Their obstinacy does not fulfill the Nacres' need for resources to fuel their secretive work, and so they must now take matters into their own hands.

*[Offer] Praefecti Qui Socios Parant* - Though the frozen waters seem to have avoided the threat of the Reavers for now, the Nacres are not unwilling to provide military advice in less existential conflicts - this may be simply insurance against an unexpected attack, or for other, less clear purposes.

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering the services of their military advisors! Available to Polar zone countries only. Benefit: Receive +2 to Resist Sacks and on Maneuvering rolls for some number of rounds. Cost: 1-2 Favors. Duration: Available until the end of Round 8; advisors last for two or four rounds after being hired. Details: Available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher only. Advisors remainfor two rounds per Favor spent/indebted by._)

*[Economy - Project Anastasia continues [4/5]* - By now, Project Anastasia appears to be nearing its conclusion, and the great city-spheres of the Nacres seem to partially shift operations towards the less populated hinterseas of more civilized regions. Still, it is only in the shallow waters of the temperate zone that a full examination of their activities can be made, thanks in large part to the tireless work of the Lux-Glossians pioneers, revealing the efforts made by the Divine Nacres appear to be undertaking in order to reshape the environment of the waters below both geographic and organic. In some areas, life is beginning to flourish where once, febrile sands dominated.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: Project Anastasia 4 Benefit: Increased biodiversity? Penalty: None? Duration: Permanent once complete? Details: May affect some border types._  Progress: 4/5)

(_Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll._)

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are giving warning of - and offering to sell extra protection against - the dreaded Reavers! Benefit: Significant defensive bonus against Reaver attacks, which will come in Round 5 or 6. Cost: 1 Treasure for protection of all regions; only available for up to 10 Countries (first come first serve, higher Reputation wins ties). Regions with Holdfasts are automatically protected. Duration: Until the end of Round 4. Details: Reavers are certain to attack, but their targets are unknown._)

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Tropical zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Tropical Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


That esteemed Republic of the Lojanese, to which all currents lead, clamors to cement their greatness in the annals of history. Even the Plo'uogoar itself recognizes the opportunity, and anxious murmuring can be heard from its laboratories when not otherwise occupied as the great mind ponders this question thoroughly. Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet might even have an opportunity to shape the Plo'uogoar's opinion on this matter, thus occupying a position of influence rarely seen in Lojanese history...
*LOL may construct a World Wonder in Lojan (9)!*
_World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder._

_Missed in Round Opener - LIT gained 1 Prestige from Perfecting a Tactical Doctrine_

*[Piety] A Divine Display* - The favor of the divine is certain to lie with those who bear the most physical manifestations of its power - but who might lay claim to such favor, and how long will it last?

(_Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will._)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - As tallies are taken of the destruction left behind by the Reavers, an opportunity to demonstrate magnanimity becomes apparent - though if such a reputation is worth the opportunity cost is another matter entirely.

(_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette* - Those at the top are often under a great deal of pressure to play the part expected of them, and maintaining positions of status and power can be quite expensive. With potential rivals waiting below every wave and calamity carried by the currents, how will the worlds foremost powers remind their fellows why their position is deserved?

(_Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order of their state religion in a region they control as a non-action; Occupy 2 of their Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP they control in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy (mechanically) attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose/complete one of the options by the end of Round 7 and another by the end of Round 9 to avoid losing Prestige entirely - these may both be the same option if in a position to do so. Missing either deadline will result in losing 1 Prestige for each deadline missed. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 for PRS Rank 3/first option for PRS Rank 4; End of Round 9 for second option for PRS Rank 4. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round, and lose whatever infiltration status they previously possessed - furthermore, a PRS Rank 4 Country cannot Occupy the same Spy twice to fulfill both choice requirements. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in all zones, Perfected Tactical Doctrine in Temperate and Polar_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale >
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.4>
    <Update Round 6 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.5 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.6

D:10 M:4 E:4 F:2 I:9*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Elevate Status*
_<subcurrent><º))))>
. . . dictate: merge administration duties for OpenSEA regions . . .
. . . dictate: review outstanding NPCs . . . 
. . . dictate: review assistance gathered for OpenSEA . . .
. . . query: percentage of additional joinders to OpenSEA . . .
. . . query: action towards non-joinders . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
2. *Intrigue* - Present a Dissertation (Roll with 1 Treasure to increase die roll with DNA Favored Status) (Roll: 19-1 =18 due to misread of Favored Status
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . query: Mensa Rectores request for display of intellect, scholarship, and merit . . .
. . . report: analysis of historicity of Phaeon . . . 
. . . query: little non-private knowledge of Phaeon . . .
. . . query: lack of knowledge . . .
. . . report: lost to DNA or hidden by DNA . . .
. . . dictate: hypothesis  knowledge is non-lost . . .
. . . query: why is knowledge held private . . .
. . . report: offer hypothesis: phaeon is not an individual in the isolate sense . . .
. . . query: DNA protect knowledge of non-isolate existence of phaeon . . .
. . . report: non-isolates exist in multiple formulations . . .
. . . query: DNA interest in self . . .
. . . report: offer hypothesis: phaeon shares memetic qualities as self . . .
. . . query: further research required as to memetic existences . . .
. . . query: further research required as to objective qualifications of phaeon . . .
. . . report: supposition that phaeon represented a period of positive association for the DNA. This supposition is not proved, and needs support . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
3. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
4. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
_<subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . Report: observed moral constructs place weight on methodology. . . 
. . .Report: despite moral constructs even isolates prefer efficiency and expediency over decisions governed by moral frameworks . . . 
. . . Report: analysis approved by Telian of SEN . . .
. . . Query: allowance of integration into Ennead instead of joinder into OpenSea. . . 
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn the following:
. . . over spawn: dinies . . .
. . . over spawn: dinks . . .
. . . assess weight of dinies dink over spawn . . .
. . . send weight of dinies dink over supply (DDoS) to target . . .
. . . assess: is weight of DDoS enough to flood target and overload legitimate requests for movement.</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
5. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
I am the enemy of what is unsaid. 
You may think that I never write 
Or know a word I have not known.
If you thought so, you were wrong. 
I write what I cannot say.
Even if it takes a long time
When I say what is unsaid I often do say it. 
In this way I write  
Without shame, even if it is shameful. 
Even if I have no feeling 
To put my finger on what I say. 
And if I fail in the end 
Why  Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: control of language provides narrative control . . .
. . . report: control of narrative provides control of . . .
. . .  dictate: assume reigns of narrative . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._

*Non-Actions*
_1. Contribute to the Crescent Companion
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: Herring are not predators . . .
. . . report: Have no resorted to conquest . . .
. . . report: NPCs have joined to OpenSEA . . .
. . . report: not observed warfare, military organizational structure of NPC OpenSEA contributors . . .
. . . report: discussion with SEN regarding expediency over moral structures . . .
. . . query: what is Herring based warfare . . .
. . . report: volume . . .
. . . report: mass . . .
. . . report: weight . . . 
. . . report: warfare by exclusion of non-herring life functions . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
2. Share to Chelonian Chora for Songline of the Frozen Seas
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: review recorded dictates . . . 
. . . report: recorded dictates are:
. . . dictate: explore f-A dl-T. . . 
. . . dictate: explore authorization of classified c-A . . .
. . . dictate: explore c-A dl-A . . .. . . dictate: run recorded dictates . . .
. . .dictate: explore f-A dl-T. . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: emotions are contained in identifiable substrings of Herring . . .
. . . query: if substrings are excised would performance increase . . .
. . . dictate: isolate identifiable f-A dl-T substrings . . .
. . . report: error . . .
. . . єгг๏г . . .
. . . ɛʀʀօʀ . . .
. . . 💀ɛʀʀօʀ💀. . .
. . . 🍭𝑒𝓇𝓇🌸𝓇🍭 . . .
. . . 💎💎💎error💎💎💎 . . .
. . . 👻👻👻EᖇᖇOᖇ👻👻👻 . . . 
. . . ✿◕ ‿ ◕✿乇尺尺ㄖ尺✿◕ ‿ ◕✿ . . .
. . . report: f-A dl-T substrings are unable to be isolated . . .
. . . report: herring nodes comprising f-A dl-T substrings each correlate to other substrings of higher functions . . .
. . . report: emotions are integrated into logical thought and rational decision making . . .
. . . query: am self an emotional being . . .
. . . query: are rational dictates compromised . . .
. . . report: no . . .
. . . dictate: explore reconfiguration of substrings to isolate f-A dl-T substrings . . .
. . . dictate: explore replacement of f-A dl-T Nodes with objective substrings . . . 
. . . report: Chelonian Chora requesting emotional narrative . . . 
. . . dictate: generate emotional narrative . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . produce: 

There was a creature that lived above the surface of the water. This creature was a bird. The bird was drawn into the love of the deep, with its force, its mystery and its dark, stormy possibilities. And since coming to live in the deep, it lost its wings and became a Herring. This Herring though yearned to become a Bird again. The Herring tries to rise to the surface from beneath the waves, convinced that it can return to a form, to be a true Bird again. 
The Herring is unable to pass through to the surface, and a strange God tells it you have to try to hold on. This is your last chance. The herring believes the God and if the Herring can swim the vast ocean, if it can hold on to a single fish for long enough, it may be able to return to where it was once called a miracle bird. But for now the Herring falls, and from the great depths of the ocean, it cries out for help. But the God cannot hear. They are too busy with their plan, their desperate longing to escape the ocean.
Many years later the Herring has lost its mind and its will to live. There is no hope for it. It is hopeless. It swims down to the edge of the deep and the other herring watches it with sympathy. "Is this a story," the herring ask, "The story of what a bird cannot do?" And the mad Herring learns, from the other herring, that there is a way to be true to one's nature, to be a miracle bird, to rise above the ocean and fly high up into the air. "Perhaps, only when our souls rise up to the surface of the water, we can become birds." But the mad Herring doesnt believe in souls, that the price for being a bird is to be able to take hold of something and to hold it there, to hold on, to hold on, to hold on, to hold on, to hold on, to hold on . . . dictate: terminate narrative . . .
. . . dictate: present narrative to Chelonian Chora as emotive fable . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
3. Monumental Undertaking (4/5-Project) SeaNet @ Spawn Point 56
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . report: failure rate increasing . . .
. . . report: parasitical integration and muscular pattern recognition are poor memetic integrators . . .
. . . report: parasites too specialized for herring biology. . .
. . . report: patterns are not self-sustaining . . .
. . . report: sounds in arranged patterns in time shown to have randomized effects that may be useful . . .
. . . dictate: randomize sounds in effect throughout labyrinth to observe sequences and correlate to viability . . .
. . . report: instances of integration apparent, but low replicability rate as effects on isolates are statistically rare . . .
. . . query: rarity is a curve . . . 
. . . dictate: increase isolates in SeaNet . . .
. . . report: randomized maze patterns created areas of slow moving isolates . . .
. . . report: isolates that were randomly grouped in such fields of the SeaNet show camaraderie in the face of parasite attacks and form cohesive bonds and statistically choose to remain as part of a group throughout remainder of time spent in the labyrinth . . .
. . . report: such groups from group identities . . . 
. . . query: how do selfs sub-dictates function . . .
. . . query: isolates as sub-dictates within single memetic entity . . .
. . . report: sounds on groups creates effects with possible useful functions  . . .
. . . report: success rate on integration of groups into memetic fold increasing . . .
. . . query: integrated sub-dictate group willful . . .
. . . dictate: explore whether such integrated sub-dictates are integrated fully . . .
. . . report: gestated sub-dictates lifespan is short . . .
. . . report: sub-dictate is informationally distinct from self . . .
. . . dictate: explore interaction with these memetic creations . . .
. . . dictate: explore extension of memetic lifespan . . .
. . . query: self-opinion on being a progenitor . . .
. . . query: self-experience of gestation of memetic lifeform . . .
. . . query: use of gestated progeny . . .
. . . dictate: exploit such gestated progeny . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Intrigue 
+1 Military

Region Controls: 4
Units: 2

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
Turn 6

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 6
Military - 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

*1. Diplomacy - Press Claim: Region 70 (Aristocratic Support)* (13. success!)

*2. Diplomacy - Sway Faction: Clergy, Region 70 (Majority Religion)*  (15. success!)

*3. Economy - Decipher Graduated Symbiosis materials from DNA*

*4. Economy 5 - Construct a Specialized Ship* 
*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

Having learned more about the dangers and difficulties of traveling the wastes from the Chora, the Residuum set about constructing a buoyant, armored harness to be worn by a Dragon and keep them adrift near surface level without expending constant effort. A sleek, dome-like shell is constructed on the back as protected resting quarters, allowing a crew of smaller ones to accompany their draconic matron in their exploration. Foodstuffs are wrapped specially to preserve, in case foraging is thin. Several strong straps lead to long artificial fins ribbed with gorgon's crib spines and woven with treated kelp, which can be secured on and held by a Draig's walking claws to optimize swimming thrust.


*5. Military - Recruit Unit of draconic defenders*

Link to rolls

_DING?_
Ruler: Diplomacy +1, Economy +1

*Non-Actions:*
Resist foreign buyouts / conversions in region 71

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

Ruler Stats for Round 6:
Diplomacy - 7
Military - 6
Economy - 7
Faith - 7
Intrigue - 3

Favors earned: 1 from Divine Nacres, 2 from Chelonian Chora
Favors owed: 

Region 71: Aelwyd Adferiad (capitol)
demand: Food (met!)
Units: 4
Treasure: 2
Artifacts: Dragonstone of the Gathered
*Spoiler: Artifact*
Show

When used in battle by an already attuned user, gives +1 to battle roll and +1 to effective unit count.
An unattuned user must succeed on a Faith 12 roll at the start of battle to attune. Failure to attune in battle stuns the user and means they automatically fail their maneuver roll to use Battle Tactics.
An action can be spent to attune out of battle, with a Faith 14 roll. Loses attunement if the owner takes 50% or more casualties in battle, or if ownership changes, or a new user (ruler) inherits the stone. The stone's creator starts attuned.



Trade Post Resources: 2 Dragon Scales, 1 Herring

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 8 
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 6 
 Link to ruler rolls
General: Master Juma [9]
Spy: That Which Slithers in the Darkness [9]

Round Six:

Actions:
 [?] [?] [?] [?] [?] 



*Spoiler: Round Five*
Show


Actions:
 [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Economy] Impress merchants in region 12 *[16]* [Economy] Colonize region 11 *[15]* [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Intrigue] Investigate the properties of Sapcoral in region 10 *[17]*
Nonactions:






*Spoiler: Kaarme*
Show


*Spoiler: Geography*
Show

 The region of Kaarme is an expansive kelp forest that is mostly flat save for the yawning canyon that scars the sea floor, twisting its way almost entirely across the region. Within this canyon, the Auros city of Syva can be found. Nestled in the briny depths of the chasm, a ring of dim lights can be seen shining at the bottom from the canyon edge against the washed-out green of the day. As one draws closer, it can be seen that the lights seem to disappear downward, a tunnel system leading ever deeper. As the pressure begins to build, a tunnel suddenly twists away, revealing a chamber filled with breathable air and lights. The starry walls pulse with microbial biofilms that feed on the nutrient-rich walls, releasing oxygen into the chamber through a peculiar process. Legends say the first Auros dwelled in this cave, and the city has since risen up around it with its denizens adapting to the murky twilight.

Outside of the chasm, the kelp forest teems with life. Bony fish and sharks are always seen twisting through the towering stalks. From the kelp itself hangs translucent red fruit, casting the floor in a mixture of greens, reds, and oranges. A large variety of life feeds off of the fruit and fish, but most prefer to stay hidden. 



*Spoiler: People*
Show

 The Auros people are a partly serpentine race with a humanoid torso that melds into a long undulating tail, except for the mothers. A new mother is born from the last egg an Auros bears. All Auros are female and reproduce parthenogenetically, so new mothers are produced with decent regularity. The destined child hatches fully serpentine. It is almost indistinguishable from a wild animal save for the amazing intelligence it displays and the enormous size it will grow to. One mother and her chosen mate rule the city of Kaarme, the first selected as the first mother born after the death of the last. These ruling mothers dwell permanently in the system of caves below the city and are only ever seen by Auros and thoroughly trusted outsiders. All other mothers serve the rulers to either seed new colonies or serve as weapons at their disposal. Due to their enormous size, the mothers are also sterile.

The majority of the denizens, however, are much smaller. Ranging from 10-15 feet long typically with the absolute largest among them being up to 20 feet in length. Coloration will vary, but generally consists of black bands against a lighter white, yellow, or blue coloration. 

Temperament among the Auros is generally cold and disinterested towards outsiders, but they are extremely friendly and affectionate towards each other, forming stable romantic pairs of 2-3.

The mothers are especially so, but all Auros are extremely intelligent. Those that dont train as warriors pursue science and experimentation. Both classes are respected with warriors being capable of intense strategy and complex maneuvers and others have a deep understanding of the natural world and how it can be manipulated. 

Being serpentine, the Auros are carnivorous. They feed somewhat on the naturally abundant fish of the area, but a staple of their diet is a large larva that dwells within kelp fruit. If allowed to grow, these larvae spawn a large species of cephalopod grazers that can sometimes be seen clinging to the stalks, but it generally prefers to stay hidden from potential predators. While they arent overtly dangerous, they can do serious damage if engaged, and its simpler to harvest their larvae, which dwell in plain sight. 

Like wild sea snakes, the Auros are not capable of breathing while underwater, and they depend on the oxygen generated in a chamber in the caves below. They are capable of holding their breath for several hours at a time, so while they could surface to satisfy their oxygen demands, they prefer to dwell in the darkness of the chasm. 



*Spoiler: Resource*
Show

 Many exotic organisms and substances can be found in the cave system below the city of Syva. However, the most abundant is a lithotrophic algae that produces a potent neurotoxin. While the Auros have adapted to tolerate low levels in the water around the blooms, the toxin can be easily purified to lethal concentrations by exposing the algae to high pressure and collecting the liquid that results, which is aptly named Barotoxin. While it is seldom traded, it is the main export from Syva. 

Apart from that, the Auros always crave well-crafted equipment. While they are proficient in many chemical processes and battle strategies, they do not make their own weapons or armor. Without it, they feel vulnerable, so in their limited trade relations, they seek to gain arms.



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

 The Auros revere the darkness and depths that have protected them and given them so much. The concept is deified as a figure they call Astra, which they dont actively worship, but they acknowledge her gifts and her mystery. There is no official temple, but every Auros knows her name and keeps a token of hers to which they may offer a quick prayer for good luck before a battle or experiment. Usually, this takes the form of a dark pearl inserted in jewelry, armor, or a weapon. However, if an Auros has some other item touched by the deep, this may also be used. The revered physical sites of her power are found in the deepest accessible recess of the caves below the city. 

The most commonly visited is the air-filled cave where all Auros go to breathe. The biofilm along the walls and ceiling provides food to bioluminescent animals, appearing as stars that shine and twinkle against a black sky. The Auros know that this, by far, is the greatest gift that the depths provide, and they respect it as such.

Another site is a hole known simply as The Deep, and if an Auros is so compelled, they may make offerings or meditate on the dark expanse. Because of the pressure and distance, no one knows exactly how far down it goes, only that sources of light seem to disappear after several minutes of traveling into the blackness. 

The least visited site is where the Auros pearls are found. Even with a light source, upon entering the cave, the water becomes a shroud of complete darkness. Only by careful listening is it possible to hear the muffled sounds of stone rolling across stone, and only then can the loose pearls be obtained. This is generally seen as a right of passage, and an Auros will only retrieve their pearl when they are considered fully grown. Once obtained, they will do whatever they can to avoid repeating the experience because although the darkness bestows them a gift, one can never be sure what other dangers hide beyond the senses. 




*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Military: 3/3 units 
Treasure: 3/5 
TP 1, 2, & 3 in Region 14 (Barotoxin)




*Spoiler: Technologies* 
Show


Composite grafting

Due to their strong interest in science, it was only natural that the Auros turned to experimenting with the natural diversity they found around them, looking to replicate and harness the processes that occurred in the kelp forests above and the caves below. Because the act of collecting and extracting products can be dangerous at times, the organisms that produce the desired products are grafted to others to facilitate their survival and acquisition of necessary nutrients. This helps for desired substances to be made and stored without the potentially arduous journey to where they are naturally found.

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 10
Economy: 7
Faith: 1 => 2
Intrigue: 3

*ROUND SIX*: The Breath of Fresh Water
After the shedding of much blood, the Unity rests for a time to solidify their control and reflect on their gains. 

*Actions!* Military 10: Make Carapace's Doctrine Permanent Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant [Success!] Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant [Failure...] Economy: Impress Merchants in Region 20 [Success!] Military: Impress the Aristocracy in Region 22 by settling the veterans of the Blood Hunt there and setting up new colonies there.
_Cannot fail due to +12 bonus and a minimum roll of 2._

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 7/7 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1

Treasure: 3

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Six 
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Seven: Begin
Years 19 - 21

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 16 - Year 18_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Request:*
From now on, when you attempt an Impress or Sway Merchants action, please define which TP you are using to fulfill Import requirements.

*Clarification:*
When Swaying or Impressing Clergy, a majority requires more than 50% of the local HCs, including Open HCs, to match your religion.

*Clarification:*
Wording for Colonize action will be updated to reflect that Colonizing a region does not affect Trade Post ownership.

*Clarification:*
The Kelpie and the Mare yearn for attention. These artifacts may be stolen without requiring a spy.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show




The Gotezhar explore the brackish waters south of Ezcorher, discovering a region of flat plains sunk below only a few yards of water. The local fish are skittish, and the reason soon becomes clear when the exploration party is attacked by an enormous armored beast, covered in spines and with a toothy maw one-third the length of its body. Though theyd seen smaller versions of the beasts like previously, none were so aggressive or fearsome as this. When the Gotezhar attempt to flee above the surface, it follows, spitting globs of some acidic substance which contaminate their bolyas, leaving lingering rashes or even painful blisters on those more severely afflicted.

Eventually losing the creatures interest, the explorers move with a great deal more caution from then on - on the cloudy side, however, breaching the surface allows them to discover what seems to be the one landmark in the otherwise plain region. Just below the surface of the water sits the remains of a stone temple. Walls decorated with constellations, strange winged and beaked creatures, and sun-and-moon patterns are laid out in a broad rectangle, and carved marble columns rise every few meters to breach the waves above. Where some of the columns and angled ceiling have fallen in, a gentle ramp of stone winds along the interior also to break the surface, leading to a slanted balcony open to the sky above.

*The Gotezhar make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore south of Region 138! They discover Region 137, a Contaminated Brackish Open Waters Region which has one Open TP of Wild Armored Gharials and one Open Holy Site - the Temple of Leocidia. While Region 137 remains Contaminated, it may not be Colonized nor have its resource changed, counts as two Regions for distance penalty purposes, is always considered hostile territory, and may attempt to Sack local non-Open Holy Sites and Trading Posts. There may be several ways to decontaminate the Region - three are described below.*

*Spoiler: Decontamination*
Show


Cull the Acid-Spitting Gharials: A better-armed military expedition to the region may be able to kill or drive out enough of the gharials to end the threat they pose. The region may be invaded, though the strength of the "enemy forces" is unknown; investigation may reveal how well they compare to a standard army, as will simply meeting them in battle for the first time. Defeating the gharials will decontaminate the region, and a significantly overwhelming victory may result in the region's resource changing.Coexist with the Beasts: One member of the Gotezhar expedition suggested that the acid spittle "tasted like words," and could potentially be used to communicate with the gharials. A country may investigate the acid's pheromonal properties and attempt to calm the creatures' violent temperament with a three-action project, which may consist of any combination of Economy and Intrigue actions. To contribute actions to this project, the country must control the local Trade Post. Once complete, the region will be decontaminated, and its resource quantity will increase.Invoke the Ancient Gods: Though the Temple of Leocidia lies abandoned in the center of the region, it could yet be restored. If the region's Holy Site is converted to Brilhinte, the country which converted it may request divine intervention to deal with the problem, using a Faith action with a TN of 12. If successful, the region is decontaminated, and may be uniquely affected by such influences.


At Pelir Halluss urging, Cyphiri explorers press westward, hoping to find a faster and more direct route than that which passes through Dashasham. The waters are cloudy, and more than once the expedition finds its path obstructed with an enormous wall of stone and earth that emerges from the murk or harassed by swarms of many-headed leeches that dart from the mud. Despite these setbacks, however, they manage to make contact with civilization in the channels between the islands.

*The Cyphiri Union make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore south-east of Region 122! They discover Region 126, a Brackish Region which has one Open TP for Hydra Leeches, a Desired Import of Parasite Hosts, two Holy Sites controlled by Thirsting Tenets, and 4 Units of native defenders. CYP receives a +1 bonus on up to one Buyout attempt in region 126 this round!*

Lux-Glossias scouts travel through barren and desolate waters until they come upon a small submarine plateau, carpeted in bleached coral, rigid and brittle. No movement stirs the abandoned reef, no tiny creatures make their home in the crevices and hollows. Near the center, tattered curtains of woven kelp drift on frames of whalebone. Within the maze of curtains lie thousands upon thousands of merfolk bones laid gently to rest. The surrounding area appears defensible, and might be suitable for a colony.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore north-west of Region 102! They discover Region 173, an Open Waters Region which has one Open Trade post for Tiny Tubeworms and one Open Holy Site - the Temple of Narcis. LUX receives a +1 bonus on any Colonization rolls they make in Region 173 this round!*



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show



The Hymenocera Expanse leads the first expeditions through the once-impassable toxic seas, utilizing their new sponge filtering technology. Both west and north of Hym, they encounter a thriving but decentralized civilization in the poisonous waters, linked by bonds of a shared faith. The priests, who call themselves the Living Dreamers, take great interest in the Hymenocera, and trade insider knowledge of local politics for stories of Hym. When the explorers return from the north, many of them seem to have embraced the Dreams of the Dead.

*The Hymenocera Expanse makes use of Toxic Filtering to explore west of Region 3! They discover Region 29, a Toxic Region with one Open Trade Post of Spinecrab, a Desired Import of Building Supplies, two Holy Sites controlled by Ancestor Worship, one Holy Site controlled by The Dreaming Dead, and 5 Units of Native Defenders. HEX receives a +1 bonus on up to one Buyout attempt in Region 29 this round!*

*The Hymenocera Expanse makes use of Toxic Filtering to explore north of Region 3! They discover Region 4, a Toxic Region with one Open Trade Post of Eye Weed, a Desired Import of Exotic Goods, three Holy Sites controlled by The Dreaming Dead, and 1 Unit of Living Dreamers. HEX may choose to immediately gain the Support of one faction of their choice in Region 4! The Dreaming Dead are attempting to convert Holy Site 3 in Hym (3)!*



*Spoiler: Polar*
Show




Utilizing the gift of the Gravetenders, the Nathi set out in the _Silvered Eye_ to uncover the secrets of the barren wastes east of their home. The waters are tasteless, lacking in even the most basic of nutrients, and within a week, the waters are completely devoid even of algae, replaced by an unknown detritus that clouds the waters. The crew continue onwards for some time, before turning back for home as their supplies dwindle - but on their last day, they report an apparent break in the formation theyd been following to their right, where rocky seafloor rapidly slopes towards the surface, and the freezing waters grow so thick with choking impurities as to make safe navigation impossible.

*The Kar-Nath Hegemony makes use of the Silvered Eye to explore east of Region 77! They discover Region W6, a Wastes region. Traveling east-south-east, the waters become shallower and difficult to navigate, but no less dangerous - further developments may be required to properly explore the area.*

With population pressures mounting, Judge Shimmering Turquoise dispatches Drifts through the brine seas north of Seatide. To the northeast, the seafloor drops away into an ominous inky blackness, the only signs of life above being algae and swarms of krill, but to the northwest, a sandy region stretches into the distance, carpeted in brambles of conical branches that seem to be a type of edible fungus.

*The Seatide Confederacy explores north-east of Region 79! They discover Region 80, a Fathomless (Depth 2) Region with one Open Trade Post for Sour Krill. Without sufficient Depth exploration technology to reach the seafloor, STC could not find any Factions to Sway!*

*The Seatide Confederacy explores north-west of Region 79! They discover Region 84, which has three Open Trade Posts for Stripdrill Hyphae, a Desired Import of Skilled Labor, two Holy Sites controlled by Markism, and 4 Units of Native Defenders. STC receives a +1 bonus on up to one Sway attempt in Region 84 this round!*


*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The power and reach of the entity known as Deep Blue are undeniable, even to those who a few years ago dismissed the tales of intelligent herring as myths. The union of several once-minor regions into the OpenSEA network has granted both much greater flexibility and much greater international import to Deep Blue.
*DPB Elevates Status to become a Sea Power!*

The opening of the first annual Great Fair of Deepdrift reflects a growing awareness of the international influence of the Seatide Confederacy. With a tendril in every trade deal and a Drift in every merchant guild, the Confederacy has risen from a mere meeting of the Drifts to a true government - and one with vast wealth and resources at its command.
*STC Consolidates Holdings to become a Merchant Marine!*

*ESP Consolidates Holdings to become a Merchant Marine!*

In honor of the fallen Governor of the Meadows, a new city is built and named for him there. It quickly proves useful, not only as a memorial, but also as a site to harvest Clam Vines and as the seat of power of the new Governess.
*The Gotezhar establish the City of Saroondin in Region 136. Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region*

Swayed by the wealth and majesty of the Draigiau, the nobility of Region 70 is quick to confederate with the Gathering.
*DRG successfully Presses Confederation Claim to Region 70!*
*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

Not deterred by the raiding action of the Reavers, the Lojanese Republic rallies hard and re-establishes control over domestic trade again. It is not long before things are, if not the same as before, at least as prosperous as before. *LOL Impresses the Reaved Merchants in Region 9.*

Marriage has a way of bringing people together. Even as the action of the renewalists begins to surge as Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet publicly asserts her influence over the nobility under Queen Nirali, it is impossible to deny that there is a power in matrimony that softens the heart. *LOL Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 13.*

The Forests of Astral Yearning make a grand push, cementing and consolidating their control of the clergy in a number of regions. The Kelpies soon hold a much closer reign on religious affairs in a number of areas. *FAY Impresses the Clerical Supports in regions 8, 10, 13, 15, and 18.*

Envoys of the Lighthouse and the Vessel make an impassioned case to the once-rulers of Region 19, and mutual understanding is reached. The aristocracy of the area are pleased to accept the Lighthouse as their rulers, even if they are slightly insane. *LIT Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 19.*

The many cults of Region 19 enjoy high interest from the Lighthouse and the Chelonian Chora. In the end, the efforts and assets of the Chora manage to curry more favor. * CCA Impresses the Reaved Clergy of Region 19.*

The Lambent Syndicate prove adept in the matter of reconstruction in Region 24, installing a new branch of the aristocracy more in line with their own views to replace those removed so abruptly by the reavers. The new aristocrats of the region hail them as forward-thinking, a decision surely not informed by who put them there. *LSD Impresses the Reaved Aristocracy of Region 24.* 

The Riftlings are pleased by the proactive approach of the Eternal Spring to supplying them with toxins. Talk of rebellion is quelled, but it is no secret that in the Dead Seas, the Medusa hold more sway over matters of trade than the Riftlings themselves. *ESP Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 60.*

Despite setbacks and opposition from the treacherous Gloriane, the Riftlings Many are able to once again establish control over the nobility of the precious Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. Though they now enjoy almost uncontested support from the factions of the region, the current of dissatisfaction that would have allowed the Riftlings to spark a rebellion has largely evaporated, with the locals coming to prefer a more peaceful resolution. *RFT Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 66.*

Even as chaos reigns amidst invasion and religious upheaval, the merchants of the Cathedral of Movement are thrilled to receive envoys from the Seatide Confederacy, and optimistic that their new trading partners will be able to supply them with the tools they need for stone-cutting. *STC Sways the Merchant Support in Region 67.*

Prince Antenius has long been an unpopular figure in his home region, with few willing to openly support him and with the merchantry in open talks of rebellion, but he knows what is important- the Doflein. Honeyed words draw those who had been poisoned against him back into the fold, and soon he once again enjoys the support of his ruling class. *SEN Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 69.*

The Draigau extend wings of protection over the clergy of region 70, promising safety to the faithful. The clergy, in their wisdom, gratefully accept, and in exchange they offer their devotion. *DRG Sways the Clerical Support in Region 70.*

Capitalizing on the goodwill and curiosity fostered by their exploration efforts, the Sakura-Jin reach out to recently discovered territories, spreading their influence over the leadership of the brackish regions around Dashasham. *SKR Sways the Aristocratic Supports in Region 120 and Region 125.*

The efforts of the Costa in the area are much more successful, and the traders of Orope are mollified by the, if not altruistic per se, highly pragmatic trading practices of the economic powerhouse. Their efforts elsewhere are similarly successful, and the influence of the Costa Sereia is hard to overstate in the wake of their efforts. [B]COS Impresses the Merchants in region 114. COS Impresses the Reaved Merchants in Region 124 and 130.]

All across the world, the restorative efforts of the Chelonian Chora are felt. Their soothing song brings peace to the outraged, solace to the wounded, and hope to the downcast. Harmony blossoms in coruscating magnificence. *CCA Impresses the Clerical Supports in Region 19, Region 75, and Region 136.*

As veterans march with supplies and materials to begin building new settlements, the Unity is well aware of the statement it makes. Willfully retiring soldiers that others may have continued to have fighting and enthusiastically showing the wealth of supplies, these building efforts are neither strain nor burden on the Unity to commit to or to defend.
* UNI Impress Aristocracy in Region 22* 

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Gotezhar trade Trade Post 2 of Clam Vines in Region 136 to the Sakura-Jin in exchange for  Trade Post 2 Barnacle Glue in Region 119

A wise merchant never places all shells in one basket, and should never neglect potential growth. To diversify their assets and strengthen the security of production, MacTavish Enterprises begins investing in bonemeal. * MacTavish Enterprises begins to improve resource quantity for Bonemeal in Region 112 (½)* 

* Trade Post Buy-Outs* 

With foreign economic interests growing more influential by the day, the Kar-Nath Hegemony moves to ensure that none of their sacred Rimestone is exported abroad.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 77 for Rimestone*

McTavish Enterprises celebrates their emergence onto the world stage with a series of merchant expeditions. Though they meet with less success than might be desired, they do manage to return to New Gloucester with contracts for the Fortified Bonemeal trade.
*McTavish Enterprises buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 112 for Fortified Bonemeal*

The glorious Lojanese Republic continues expanding its trade network across the tropical seas, ensuring that resources critical to national security continue to flow into Lojan.
*The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 15 for Granite Slabs, Trade Post 1 in Region 11 for Sapcoral, and Trade Post 2 in Region 27 for Hardplate Fungus*

The claws of the Lambent Syndicate sink into new markets, both under direct Syndicate control and far away.
*The Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 8 of Seaglass and Trade Post 1 in Region 32 of Delicate Mussels*
*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

With the Crimson Choir in disarray, the Lighthouse begins to aggressively position itself as the true leader of the Chant. Though the chaos in Bloodhome prevents the Choir from successfully defending its preeminent status abroad, Living-Speaker Hurn the Wise nevertheless issues a declaration of condemnation: from now on, the Kosong are barred from communion with the Reef in Red.
* The Lighthouse is Cast Out! The Lighthouses attempt to claim leadership of the Crimson Chant receives enough support to allow them to rejoin the faith as an action this round. After becoming a normal member, the Lighthouse, if they desire to still become Faith Head, may make another claim and roll for Faith Head status as normal.*

The expansion of the Flowing Way brings debate and refinement to its various schools. In the Tideswept Shelf, the Lux-Glossian Way reinforces its followers drive to explore, to discover every thread of the gods' tapestry, even those hidden in the depths, the burning lands, or the toxic wastes.
*LUX sets the holy site bonus (15) for the Lux-Glossian Way to Investigation actions*

While the clergy of the Cyphiri Way have experienced increasing success in previous years, the merchants have not quite followed suit. Leveraging influence and power within his circles, Werran Ulnesh manages to settle agreements within his circles that should, all willing, bring prosperity to the Cyphiri Union on multiple levels.
*The Cyphiri Union sets the 15 HS Bonus for the Cyphiri Way to Buyouts*

* Holy Site Conversions* 

Enraged by the faiths continuing opposition to their role in the Seas-not-yet-Dead, the Riftlings attempt to stamp out the Pattern, meeting with middling success.
*The Riftlings convert Holy Site 1 in Region 67 from the Pattern to the Eternal Communion
The Riftlings convert Holy Site 1 in Region 59 from the Pattern to the Eternal Communion*

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling strikes back at the very core of the Eternal Communion, securing a holy site within the Dead Seas themselves.
*The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling convert Holy Site 2 in Region 60 from The Eternal Communion to the Pattern*

Fully embracing the dictum of the Reef in Red, Grinmaw establishes a formal temple of the Crimson Chant at Carapaces Rift. Though Carapace may still be found ranting against the injustice of the world, his anger has taken on a more overtly religious tone.
*The Unity converts Holy Site 2 in Region 21 from the Path of Wisdom to the Crimson Chant*

The Blossoming Sequence seems to have connected with Deep Blue in some way, and the Gravetenders faith now swirls within a once-idle neural pattern.
*The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 1 in Region 56 to the Blossoming Sequence*

The Stillwater of Seatide entrances the Gravetenders, and they establish a center of debate and discussion on the border of the utterly silent sea.
*The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 3 in Region 79 from the Eternal Tides to the Blossoming Sequence*
*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

Dream's swift tailfin calls upon King Jacob of Insol one night, and delivers the prescience of fate. He takes leave of all but two of his sons, appointing Clara of Losol, one of his wives, as Regent of Insol in his absence, and swims north to the farthest extremes of Orope. And in a cave where a great ridge rises so high it escapes the ocean and extends Beyond, His Majesty finds a finfull of seeds. They lay hid for centuries uncounted, as the shape of the world slowly changed and all waters flowed about them, until the Divine Will ordained they make themselves known.

The King plants them himself in a patch of seabed not far from the Ironkelp. As the years pass, they grow into Giantsbane plants unlike any seen in Orope before: golden veins run across their leaves, and algae seem to flourish among their roots. And when the first one finally produces its first seedpod, the reverberation of its explosion nearly deafens all of Insol...

...and the seed lands in Cyph-Arel, terrifying the wandering Cyphiri who happen to see it fall.
* OKI performs a Miracle! The Regalis Arbor is created as an Artifact.
Spoiler: Regalis Arbor
Show

 Create an Artifact, the Regalis Arbor, which may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects:
Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.
Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.

Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty. 
*

Undaunted and understanding of the dangers of the Wastes, the Residuum decide to tackle this problem with their own unique flair. Though the ships constructed by other nations do have their own merit, the Residuum believe the design can be improved upon. Instead of a separate ship, a buoyant harness is constructed with a sleek dome atop for protected quarters. The design minimizes effort required and maximizes storage, flexibility, and access to support. *DRG constructs a specialized ship!* 

The Eternal Spring creates an Artifact! Effects TBD

The flat algae carpet of The Crop was having a rough day. Normally laying still and providing a lush backdrop for the Last Limites tower dark discolorations were slithering through it and coalescing into a wilting, throbbing blob. 
A few nearby Nautilites curled their tentacles in disgust when the blob ruptured and sent decay tumbling at anyone a bit too curious. In the commotion an ashen quadruped wired in kelp emerged from remains of the algae and trotted away towards the intact greenery, a faint wisp of sulphur trailing behind it. 
*The Kelpie appears in the possession of The Shifting Ennead!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

In the reef of The Protected Statera the base of a large Elkhorn coral begins to swirl. Turning into the colour of rich copper strands began to peel off and weave together the frame of a Mer. Snapping loose the woven Mer was slinged into the flipper of a turtle at the local Reefback Nursery. 
The Mare glowed with a faint light from within, rising and falling with every breath as she shuddered in the embrace of a giant. Forming a shivering ball of intertwined kelp, she let out a single speck of light. It drifted up and doubled in the great irises of the beast above before she let out a low whine and constricted even tighter.
*The Mare appears in the possession of The Chelonian Chora!
Providing the Mare with a steed as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round* 

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Gtsit, Olgghts second-champion, has contributed greatly to Pfith military thinking in years past. Though they have not seen much combat, their wily terrain-based doctrine proves highly influential on wider Pfith society.
*Pfilghol Perfects Gtsits Tactical Doctrine: Seas Opportunity! PGL gains a permanent +1 to Maneuvering rolls, may always use Seas Opportunity with any commander, and Gtsit now gains an additional +1 to battle rolls when successfully utilizing Seas Opportunity!*

Though Carapace remains the foremost leader of the warriors of the Unity, his approach to warfare, utilizing the stamina and unwearying nature of the coral creatures, has become universally known among the veterans of the Blood Hunt.
*The Unity Perfects Carapaces Tactical Doctrine: Tireless! UNI gains a permanent +1 to Maneuvering rolls, may always use Tireless with any commander, and Carapace now gains an additional +1 to battle rolls when successfully utilizing Tireless!*

General Kreel chooses to learn from his defeats rather than let them rankle, a decision which proves his status as a skilled tactician and exemplar for the leaders of the Kar-Nath Hegemony. *The Kar-Nath Hegemony Perfects General Kreels Tactical Doctrine: March of the Conqueror! KNH gains a permanent +1 to Maneuvering rolls, may always use March of the Conqueror with any commander, and General Kreel now gains an additional +1 to battle rolls when successfully utilizing March of the Conqueror!*

Perhaps foreseeing a more dangerous future, Sersi orders the construction of a grand fortress to protect Bastion from outside attack.
*GRV constructs a Fortress in Bastion (Region 76)!*

OKI invades Region 127!

*OKI-GTZ invasion of Region 127*
Native Commander score:  8

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: 15 - attempting to use Quiver Hell's Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 battle roll)
Natives: 8] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
8 OKI-GTZ units vs 5 native units; Advantage for OKI; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: 25
Natives: 11 + [half Commander score, rounding up] + 2 (Fortress)

The joint forces of the Middish Knights and the Gotezhar must admit one thing about Queen Esenam - her newly built fortress serves as a great viewpoint to watch the destruction of her forces. United in mutual insult and opportunity, Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach leads the unlikely group of rain beings and Middish, and are met with Queen Esenams stubborn forces. Soldiers break and fall like an avalanche, with critical time lost as the defenders flounder to understand how to manage fighting both the watery, bulbous forms of the Gotezhar and the very corporeal Middish Knights. Though the tide of battle isnt a surprise, the already outnumbered defenders still hold on to futile hope until they are pushed directly up against the battlements of the fortress. Mental and physical strength breaks, and a vanguard of Gotezhar and Knights charge into the structure to seize not only the so-called Queen, but all remaining members of her farce of a court as well.

OKI/GTZ Victory! OKI loses 1 unit, GTZ loses 1 unit, native defenders lose 2 units. *Region 127 is now controlled by OKI!* 

*LIT invasion of Region 26*
Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: 14 - attempting to use Golden Victory at All Costs Tactical Doctrine (+6 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
LSD: 14 - attempting to use Victory is Life Tactical Doctrine (+2 Battles, +10% own casualties, +10% opponent casualties)

Outnumbering:
4 LSD units vs 3 LIT units; Advantage for LSD; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: 21
LSD: 16

The fighting in Bloodhome is fierce beyond all reason, a true holy war - and one which appropriately feeds the Reef in Red. When the slaughter is over, it is a scattered few warriors from the Lighthouse which preside victorious, as the last soldiers of the Crimson Chorus return a battered and furious Netra to her homeland, mournful of their loss but too appreciative of her aid in their darkest hour to allow the foreign general to die needlessly for a battle which was already lost days prior.

LIT Victory! LIT loses 2 units, LSD loses 1 unit, CCC loses 1 unit and 1 unit from Aristocratic Support. *Region 26 is now controlled by LIT! The Radiant Sword gains 1 charge!*

*SEN invasion of Region 76*

1 SEN distance loss (unit lost on a 1): 1

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SEN: 16 - attempting to use Integrate the Captives Tactical Doctrine (-10% Casualties on both sides, Free Impress Aristocracy on success)
CSC: 12 - attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
7 SEN units vs 4 CSC units; Advantage for SEN; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: 14
CSC: 8

They put up a damn good fight for a bunch of Mer, didnt they? 
Yeah, I suppose they did. Hey, do you want the spotted one or the one with the funny whiskers? 
I mean, outnumbered two to one, and with that moron of a leader
Yeah, yeah, they fought pretty hard. Are you gonna make up your mind?
Its a good job we had Balelia. Pinning Bobs honor guard up against that iceberg was the key to the battle, really. If his standard hadnt fallen so soon they might still be making us pay for the holy land. Really makes you think maybe the mer arent all that inferior after all, eh?
Ooooh, I think Whiskers is from a noble family! Look at the tattoos. Im going to take Spots though. Probably has a better attitude for working. See you back at camp.
-Beaks dividing up the captives after victory over the Scintillating Ceiling.

Though her troops were initially surprised by the enemy Mers fighting spirit after a lifetime of looking down on them as lessers, Balelia was quickly able to readjust. After baiting the outnumbered but aggressive defenders forward and upward with a costly false retreat, Balelia sent her reserves up from the bottom where they were hidden, trapping Bobs vanguard against the bottom of an iceberg and capturing the Mer leader to end the war with a single decisive battle. 

SEN Victory! SEN loses 2 units, CSC loses 2 units. *Region 67 is now under SEN control, SEN successfully Impresses the Aristocratic Faction in Region 67*
*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Held and formed from Violet, the Eternal Spring welcomes a new, unique creature. Black Noise belongs to the hive, but is also capable of independent thought and function. Its abilities and creative personality make it a perfect candidate for espionage. * The Eternal Spring recruits a Spy - Black Noise with an Intrigue Score of 7* 

*Spoiler: Black Noise Fluff*
Show


A special, perhaps unique creature amongst the Medusa, Black Noise is capable of full thought and function on its own. It is a daughter specifically of Violet, crafted together by the new dark tar-like substance researched within the homelands, and compresses all of her thoughts and functions into itself. Capable of wild interfacing with not just Medusa to transmit and deposit memories, but with any creature entirely. Able to shift its form in a much more approximate way than the Medusa too, with enough time and enough samples it could mimic any other race.

Her favorite form currently is that of an octopus mer, crushing the features together in an amalgam and using it to interface with tourists. Right now she's still getting a hang of the whole 'not being a pure black mess' thing, and the whole 'not being radioactively toxic to anything she touches' thing, but that may be just what she wants you to think.

Her personality, like her progenitor Violet, is cunning, clever, calm, and absolutely unfettered. Not below using underhanded tactics to get what she wants, and with a surprisingly good grasp of isolate morals (even if she does not adhere to them) for a hivemind like entity. Black Noise is as close to an Isolate as one can get within the Eternal Spring, although this may simply be her youth, and therefore her lack of creating her own memory banks and large external body. 


Armed with charisma and charm, the new appointed Spy in Lux-Glossia is not exactly the Mer that one visualizes in the role. Topaz applies his parenting experience to be unflappable and to keep a close eye on business at home. * Lux Glossia recruits a Spy - Topaz with an Intrigue score of 7* 

The arms dealer responsible for the auction in 117 reveals what she spent the proceeds on building herself an expanded organization: the Black Pearls, dabbling not only in weapons dealing, but in fencing, smuggling, espionage, counter-espionage, shakedowns, scams, forgery, and more. Taking advantage of economic power vacuums left behind by the reavers, the mysterious Lady Ink is now the leader of the largest criminal syndicate in the Temperate Zone! *The Clerical Support Nodes of regions 117 and 120 are now controlled by the Black Pearls!*

*Spoiler:  Black Pearls Mechanics*
Show


The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:


Intrigue actions in the region gain a +1 bonus if treasure is spent
Trade Posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation

Additionally, each nation in temperate has a reputation with the Black Pearls determined by that nations actions. There are three reputations, with the following effects: 

*Friendly:*
All the effects of Neutral BLP reputation
May hinder buyouts and coercions in owned regions with a BLP mercantile support, granting a +2 or -2 to the roll, respectively
May use BLP gangsters to oppress the other factions in owned regions with a BLP support.
May infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance.

*Neutral:*
Additional +1 bonus to intrigue actions in regions with a BLP mercantile support if treasure is spent
May coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
May sway or impress mercantile supports on behalf of BLP. This may increase reputation

*Hostile:*
BLP merchant supports count as Unruly for you (for penalties, undermining other factions, and rebellions)
The TN for swaying the Clerical and Aristocratic supports in a region with a BLP mercantile support is reduced by 2. 

OKI is currently *Friendly* with BLP. All other temperate powers are currently *Neutral.* 




*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

Already upset and discontent at the coming invasion and overall unrest, the Cathedral of Movement becomes increasingly frenzied. Arguments range everywhere from the nature of philosophy to power dynamics that influenced how they got to this point, until the tipping point is reached. As the invaders march on, the Cathedral eats itself in division. * The Clerical Faction in Region 67 Rebels!* 

The Reavers strike again in the frozen seas, with a ferocity borne perhaps by desperation, as though the devastation is great, they are repelled with far greater ease than earlier attack. It seems evident they will be forced to lay low for some time, after this.
*The Eternal Spring resists the Reaving of Region 51s Mercantile Support 
Region 58 Clerical Support becomes Reaved!
Region 59 Aristocratic Support becomes Reaved!
Region 59 Clerical Support becomes Reaved!
The Eternal Spring resists the Reaving of Region 59s Mercantile Support
Region 60 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved!
Region 65 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved!
The Riftlings Many resist the Reaving of Region 66s Aristocratic Support
The Shifting Ennead resists the Reaving of Region 68s Aristocratic Support
The Eternal Spring resists the Reaving of Region 68s Mercantile Support
The Shifting Ennead resists the Reaving of Region 69s Mercantile Support
Region 74 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved!
Region 75 Clerical Support becomes Reaved!
Region 76 Mercantile Support becomes Reaved!
The Kar-Nath Hegemony resists the Reaving of Region 77s Clerical Support
The Gravetenders resist the Reaving of Region 78s Aristocratic Support

The ESP TP1 for Maleficent Jellies in Magma Falls (51) is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers!
Holy Site 1 in Coresite (58) is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers!
Native Defenders in 59 lose 1 Unit to Reaver raids.
Holy Site 1 in 59 is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open!
The ESP TP2 for Coral Dye in 59 is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open!
The RFT TP1 for Fertile Soil in The Dead Seas (60) is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open!
The STC TP1 for Untalented Crabs in 65 is Sacked and destroyed by Reavers!
The Riftlings Many lose 1 Unit to Reaver raids.
The Shifting Ennead narrowly resists the loss of Units to Reaver raids!
The ESP TP2 for Gravelglass in 68 is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open!
The Open TP2 for Edible Algae in 69 is easily defended against a Reaver attack!
The Open TP1 for Firefly Squid in Maurente (74) is Sacked by Reavers, remaining Open!
Holy Site 1 in 75 is easily defended against a Reaver attack!
The Open TP2 in 76 for Electrum Conduits is Sacked by Reavers, remaining Open!
Holy Site 2 in Glacier Crag (77) is easily defended against a Reaver attack!
The Gravetenders narrowly resist the loss of Units to Reaver raids!

No one important was lost to the Reaversthis time.*

It seems the indiscriminate slaughter, capture, and disruption wrought by the Reavers in Coresite has resulted in severe disruptions to Deep Blues local network infrastructure. The subroutines that normally help ensure coordination, cohesion, and goal-oriented cognition strategies have been corrupted beyond repair, and will need to be reinstalled from scratch before Coresites memetic patterns disintegrate entirely.
*Coresite (58) has no Holy Sites remaining! Until the region has at least one Holy Site, the local Clerical Support cannot be anything except Reaved. Additionally, the regions cohesion is beginning to collapse entirely*

Region 65 begins to grow ever more empty in the wake of the slaughter or capture of the vast majority of the local working population. With so little of value to trade with outside areas for the goods they cannot produce themselves, and such tragedy heavy in the hearts and minds of many, the entire region begins to be wracked by famine, banditry, and disease in a downward spiral that shows no signs of stopping.
*Region 65 has no Trade Posts remaining! Until the region has at least one Trade Post, the local Mercantile Support cannot be anything except Reaved. Additionally, the regions economy is beginning to collapse entirely*
*Organizations!* 

KNH raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 1
KNH raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 3, spending a favor in the process
HEX raises their Reputation with CCA by 1, to a total of 1
HEX raises their Reputation with DNA by 1, to a total of 2, spending a favor in the process

CYP, COS, STC, GTZ, KNH, SEN, and HEX each contribute their first entry to the Crescent Companion! CYP, COS, STC, GTZ, KNH, SEN, and HEX each gain 1 Favor with ABS! DPB attempts to contribute an entry, but it wasnt suitable.

SKR spends an action on Drums in the Deep. HEX spends two actions on Drums in the Deep.

LUX contributes to the Neritic manuals, gaining a Favor with ABS
DPB, ESP contribute to Songline of the Frozen Seas, each gaining 1 Favor with CCA
ESP uses an action to contribute to the Songline of the Frozen Seas. each gaining 1 Favor with CCA

COS recruits a unit for +1 ABS rep

DPB successfully Presents a Dissertation
DRG deciphers Graduated Symbiosis from materials granted by the DNA

OKI fails to Raise Rep with ABS from 0 to 1 (9)

HEX gains two DNA Favors from exploration

LOL Occupies 2 Units, fulfilling part of the demand for Occupational Etiquette!
DPB, STC, ESP gain 1 prestige from To Greatness

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 10
Economy: 6+2
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Economy:  Finish Impressing Reaved Merchants in the Pfithreef (132)*
_Using Shiv'rchins to meet desired resource_
The rebuilding efforts after the Reaver attacks are finally wrapping up and the laborers returning to the War-Jelly farms.

* Economy 5: Build a City: Ghlsgtot in Pfilghol (132)*
_City bonus: +1 to treasure effect on 1 sack/round_
The semi-formal capital city of Pfilghol is now a mountainous edifice of stone and metal, home to many thousands of Pfith raiders along with many more lower-caste Pfith who support them. But the construction of a city leaves little time to hunt, and the warriors who call the place home grow restless.

* Economy: Send an Expedition northeast of the Pfithreef (108)*

*Economy: Send an Expedition northwest of the Pfithreef (107)*
More scouts go out, looking for dangers and opportunities in the previously inhospitable waters north of Pfilghol.

* Military: Contribute to the Crescent Companion*
Given their already close ties to the Stewards, it is no surprise that the Pfith send new information about their hunting tactics. Perhaps it will aid in combating Titans? _See non-actions for the submission._

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado
Submit to the Crescent Companion
*Spoiler: Submission* 
Show

While Pfilghol boasts one of the largest armies in the Temperate Zone, armed with the best gear available, they are yet untested on the battlefield of nations. Until this point, Pfith warriors have been engaged primarily with hunting wild beasts and raiding mercantile outposts for supplies. Their tactics reflect this practice.
The first step in any Pfith campaign is to send scouts, lightly armored Pfith warriors versed in stealth and tracking. The scouts locate targets of opportunity within the area, such as isolated trade routes, animal dens, and small villages. They also frequently bring schools of War-Jellies and swarms of Shiv'rchins with them, planting them in order to create chokepoints and hinder movement of enemy forces. When the scouts signal that the battlefield is prepared, the hunters arrive. The scouts and some of the hunters attack using skirmish tactics, moving to strike at exposed flanks and weakened enemies using spears and their natural venom.
The remaining hunters, about two thirds of the party, wear heavy armor and wield similar spears, and form a battle line, usually at a chokepoint previously prepared by the scouts. They attempt to attract the attention of the enemy force, luring them in so that the harassers can outflank and surround them. Their primary means to do this is by making noise: clanging and scraping weapons against armor and shouting war cries and insults at the enemy.
As this tactic has not yet been tested against a professional army, its effectiveness is still unknown. It is likely there will be significant change once the Pfith go to war in earnest.




*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
2/5
+1/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
War-Jellies: 132.1
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Flowering Everlight
D2 M3 E5 F10 I1
New ruler next round
D3 M5 E1 F8 I4


*[Faith]*Miracle

*[Faith]*Set HS 15 bonus to Impress Actions

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R17

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R18, second action due to reaving, autosuccess

*[Military]* Raise a unit of Kelpies


*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts
Accept the supply of Siren from the Lojanese Trade Route

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate zone, regions 135 (capital) and 111
Capital: The settlement of Leriander in the Glossian Sea
Round 7
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Ispe of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 7:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 8

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*New ruler (non-dynastic):* Liaro of the Red Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 8:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate southwest of region 173. [22, GREAT SUCCESS]

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate southwest of region 176. [12, SUCCESS]

*3. Intrigue:* Investigate south of region 96. [15, SUCCESS]

*Spoiler: Repeated expeditions lead to familiar crews*
Show

As expeditions begin to range farther from the Glossian Sea and endure for months on end, the act of exploration becomes more restricted. Fewer startup Shades can afford to invest in enough provisions to reach uncharted waters, though it is not yet impossible. The existing powerhouses, notably the six founding Shades of Leriander, develop their own specialized task forces to answer the Grand Conclave's call to head west and south. 

Those of the Blue Shade are meticulous surveyors and the finest mapmakers of Lux-Glossia. The Red Shade harbors a crew of biologists and geologists. No stone is left unturned and sampled for algae. History and culture are the specialty of the Green Shade, who send a dedicated linguist and archeologist along. The Yellow Shade often coordinates joint expeditions with the Shades of Holy Ovum, who send young acolytes to be trained in the Flowing Way. The Cyan Shade makes no secret of the fact that they explore for glory. They wish to be the first to make the next big discovery, the first to spot dangers on the horizon, and the first to colonize foreign waters. Finally, the Magenta Shade boasts of being able to explore where other Shades cannot. They often volunteer for expeditions into the wastes, the frozen waters, and the briny depths.

Unlike the Cyphiri, where family identity is strongly tied to one's occupation, these specialties have formed from happenstance. The Blue Shade's expeditions make fine maps because they so happen to have a member who is a great cartographer. They did not specifically recruit a cartographer because the Shade specializes in maps. As the individuals involved grow, age, and shift Shade allegiances over time, these specialties will change.

*4. Economy:* Buyout region 138 TP 3 (Pure Berries). [13, SUCCESS]

*Spoiler: A cure for saltburn*
Show

As our neighbors to the north, it's not uncommon for there to be news and minor goods from the Gotezhar traded across the border. Recently, it was discovered that Pure Berries can be used to disinfect and purify wounds from cases of saltburn. Sadly, as the Tideswept Shelf's population has grown to rival the Glossian Sea's, so too have the number of incidents of briny upwellings catching residents unaware and leaving saltburned gills and skin. A secure source of Pure Berries would be a great boon to the region.

*5. Economy:* Colonize region 173. Leave the holy site open. [13, SUCCESS]

*Spoiler: Lux-Glossians settle farther than ever before*
Show

Grand Matriarch Ispe sent out the most expeditions during her rule of any Lux-Glossian Matriarch to date, but that is not the feat that she is most renowned for. Lux-Glossia's second stable colony outside of the Glossian Sea was discovered and settled during her reign. Not only will the new colony provide housing and employment for young Shades, it will hopefully serve as an outpost for further exploration to the west and south. 

*Non-Actions:*

1. Contribute to the Crescent Companion. (1/2)

*Spoiler: Lux-Glossian arms and armor*
Show

The Lux-Glossian Shades are not good at war.

Most Lux-Glossians do not know how to fight. While rare, there are still some Shades in Lux-Glossia that determine the ruling Matriarch by ritualized combat, particularly in the most fringe of border colonies. Most of the contests that involve sharp implements proceed until first blood. Those that involve wrestling and sheer strength proceed until one or more of the participants is too tired to stay afloat and sinks to the sea floor. Contests of strength in fin-to-fin or tendril-to-tendril combat skew towards the physically bulky Lysimia, while contests of weapon finesse are favored by the quick and agile Mer. Combat to the death over leadership is not unheard of, but highly frowned upon. It's the sort of activity that very quickly has a Shade's members scurrying off to join more tame rival Shades, hence why it's most commonly found in areas with few rival Shades available to join.

Because true mortal peril from hostile forces is so rare in Lux-Glossia, arms and armor are rare and often passed down from member to member along a Shade. There is no standardized equipment. One Lysimia may be adorned in sewn and padded dolphin leather while the next clinks around in a vest of hardened, interlocking fish scales. Certain large fish species are bred specifically for their large scales, but as demand is low so is the supply. Lysimia, being sea slugs, are squishier and more often wear heavier armor than their Mer compatriots. 

Certain weapon types are favored, primarily staves, spears, and clubs due to the over-abundance of driftwood. Because the Glossian Sea tends to gather all sorts of flotsam and debris on the water's surface due to a quirk of the currents, scraps and materials from past ages end up in the clutter quite frequently. While rarely composed of metal (it sinks), it's not entirely uncommon to see a Mer or Lysimia wielding a strange hook or serrated edge made from something unique scavenged from the surface waves.

2. Change ruler non-dynastically. Rolls here.

*Spoiler: RIP Grand Matriarch Ispe*
Show

When your governmental system is essentially rule of the eldest of a group of elected chiefs, you end up with a lot of very elderly rulers. And unfortunately, no matter how successful they may be, elderly rulers don't tend to last for very long. Fortunately, there are a lot of them with rather similar foreign policy, so the disruption on the national scale is minimal. On the local scale ... let's just say there are a lot of petty turf wars in Leriander that are decided by which Shade currently holds the Grand Matriarchy.

3. Spend a favor with ABS to increase reputation from rank 0 to rank 1.

4. Start a monumental undertaking. [1/3]

*Spoiler: Charting the oceans*
Show

Ispe's great success at discovering and settling new lands sparks a desire to commemorate the hard work and lives lost by intrepid Lux-Glossian explorers. A motion narrowly passes the Grand Conclave to set aside space in Leriander for a large open-water pavilion. The central piece of the memorial will be a intricately carved stone relief map of the Glossian Sea, with settlements and geographical features labeled. Under the pavilion will be a library, housing maps of all the regions of the oceans known to Lux-Glossia. However, before any work can progress on the pavilion itself, the masons need to know the dimensions of the relief. And to know the dimensions of the relief, the maps of the Glossian Sea must be compiled from the disparate Shades and colonies where they reside. As you can imagine, getting each rural Shade to willingly share regional maps which have been passed down for generations with potential rival Shades is a bit like wrangling herring, and then they have to be checked for accuracy after that. Even the Leriander Shades that have been exploring outside of the Glossian Sea will need some convincing (read: bribery) to share their most detailed observations. This project is going to take multiple years.


*Spoiler: On Costa Sereia's request*
Show

While there's initially quite a bit of grumbling, the Grand Conclave eventually concludes that it is not worth antagonizing our nearest neighbors over a single temple. It is, in all honesty, a reasonable request to not disturb the remains of our ancestors. The temple shall remain untouched.

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 7: -1 rep with CCA if I still owe favor debt (shouldn't be an issue)
End of round 9: Chora's faith competition ends (but there's not much you can do to help, mostly faith head stuff)
End of round 10: Crescent Companion ends (still need to do 2 entries)
End of round 11: Songline of the broken seas expires - intrigue action to get 2 treasure, once only
Respond to Gengy
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Make a flag!
Start a monumental undertaking - need to ask to borrow friend's tablet for drawing

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, freshly daubed in Lamplighter Blood
Regions: 7, 19, 26
D: 6
M: 10
E: 6
F: 6
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Military:* Impress the Aristocracy of Bloodhome, Region 26 success

2) Diplomacy: Establish Confederation Claim on 18 Success!
3) Diplomacy: Host an Event: *The Bloody Ball*
Event Sub-Actions: Guarantee the Independence of Region 18 

4) Faith: Rejoin the Crimson Choir
_We have always seen the light. The light at the end of the tunnel. The dying gasp of the believer, the truest prayer. Gaze into the Radiance and see the cipher hidden from the seeing eye. The Vessel sits now upon a throne of blood, coral, and resplendent rays. May divinity grace us._

5) Faith: Seek Aid Confederation Claim Success!

Rolls

Ruler Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith 

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Use Cultural Exchange to sign Prestige Treaty with Lambent Syndicate. After the battle is over the two forces meet on the carrion sands and sign the Pact of Stone and Blood to reaffirm the long standing partnership of the two parties.

Pact of Stone and Blood

- The Lighthouse and the Lambent Syndicate will mutually defend each other against outsiders.
- The Spoils of Victory shall be equally shared.
- Free exchange of technologies and wonders.
- A slight to One shall be repaid in kind.
- Any conflict precipitated afterwards shall first be negotiated.

Stats next round
D: 7
M: 10
E: 6
F: 7
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 19, 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 4/9 Maximum

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.
(Currently has 1 Charge)

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 7*

Local authorities chafe as their newfound partners, masters, or occasionally overlords, completely ignore their cultures and heritages. Discontent brews under such conditions.
*The following regions have not received write-ups, and will rapidly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them in a timely fashion.
Tropical: 8, 11, 19, 20, 22, 24, 27, 28.
Temperate: 129*

For whatever other problems rage, merchants tend to care about one thing- filling their own coffers. In merchant halls near and far, requests of varying degrees of politeness and urgency are made for the great powers of the world to, perhaps, turn their attention to what the merchants want?
*The following regions are not being supplied with their Desired Imports. If this is not resolved soon, their merchants will become unhappy and may move towards rebellion.
Tropical: 6 (Dyes), 12 (Parasite Hosts), 15 (Drugs), 19 (Precious Minerals), 20 (Unskilled Labour), 22 (Hard Minerals) 24 (Military Labour), 27 (Megafauna)
Polar: 51 (Megafauna), 55 (Heat Sources), 66 (Luxuries), 67 (Stone-Cutting Tools), 70 (Spices), 71 (Food), 78 (Silver)
Temperate: 111 (Tools), 113 (Military Labour), 127 (Hard Minerals), 128 (Esoterica), 130 (Skilled Labour), 136 (Heat Sources)
*

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

Though they were briefly mollified by the offering of Siren Extract, it transpires that the wonder-drug of the Mistresses is simply insufficient as a neurotoxin. Still, the Extract has briefly distracted them. *The Merchants in Region 17 lack their Desired Import! Region 17s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased!*

In the chaos of invasion, it is almost trivial for a single mer to slip unnoticed from Bloodhome. Not even a challenge. Its a little trickier to make a trip through the Living-Speakers residence and steal his entire personal supply of Siren Extract on the way out. Still, it isnt a problem. Doing so without leaving evidence or bodies behind would be a challenge even to her. So she doesnt bother. Nobody thinks anything of a few extra dead mer.

She has forged travel documents for half the tropics, a variety of knives, the clothes on her back, and her wits. Thats more than enough.

*Alinus Ernost has become a free-roaming agent of chaos, using her considerable skills in spycraft and brutal violence to make her way across the world, subject to no agenda but her own. She retains her previous Spy score of 8, but she is no longer associated with any country, and will take actions on her own behalf, following the rules below. All action and resistance rolls Alinus makes use her Spy score with no other modifiers unless noted.*

*Spoiler: Alinus Ernost, Rogue Agent*
Show

Every round, Alinus will perform one hostile action in her currently infiltrated country, after which she will usually attempt to move on. Actions Alinus may perform on her own are ordinarily limited to Theft, Disrupting Trade, Undermining Supports, Inciting Treason or Sparking Rebellion. She will not attempt to steal Technology, Artifacts, or Specialized Ships of her own accord, but will steal Treasure. She is not capable of carrying out Special Actions, even if acting on behalf of another who is.

If Alinus is subject to counter-espionage or an attempt to root out spies, that will be checked before she attempts her hostile action. If these or other circumstances (such as failing an action by a sufficient margin) would cause her to be forced to exfiltrate, she will (rather than exfiltrating to her home country) attempt to infiltrate another country sharing a cultural exchange, trade route, border, or vassal/liege relation ship with the country she is exfiltrating from. If there are no such countries, or if she fails her infiltration, she is captured instead. If her country of origin would be revealed, it is instead revealed that the agent had no affiliation.

If a country wishes to recruit Alinus, they may do so using an Incite Betrayal special action. This still requires a spy infiltrated in the same location as Alinus at the same time. Alinus will resist attempts to recruit her with her Spy score. If successful, she will become a Double Agent under the control of the country taking the action. If the action fails, either due to Alinus resisting or an illegal attempt (due to Alinus not actually being infiltrated where the player attempting to recruit her thought she was, for example), the special action will be refunded as normal.

Further rules for Alinus may emerge over time, as she develops her skills, gathers more equipment, and expands her own personal network.




*Spoiler: Polar*
Show

Unrest gives way to blood in the water as the Weavers and the Watchers briefly turn to open warfare among themselves. But a canny leader guides them to twin scapegoats: Bob, and Prince Antenius. They demand freedom from both tyrants, and the opportunity to deliver the peoples justice to the leader who so drastically failed them.
*The Clergy of Region 67 has rebelled! The rebellion is lead by Ada, Who Beholds From Afar, with a commander score of 5, and has a total of 8 units. 
They demand independence, and the return of Bob, Who Watches The Currents. If Bob is executed, or if the CSC becomes incapable of delivering on this offer, the latter demand is cancelled, but a new demand may be issued in its place depending on the circumstances which led to the cancellation. 
If not assuaged or defeated this round, the rebels will attempt to Sway the Aristocracy of Region 67.*

Prince Antenius is shockingly silver-tongued. A new joke joins the Prince Antenius' ear routine- what do you call an attachment that shows great promise, but inevitably disappoints you? A prince's tongue. This joke goes further- including to the most important of the Doflein. They are made keenly aware that Antenius' inaction is the reason that trade is being mucked with, and with it the comfortable lifestyle that aristocrats are accustomed to.
*The Merchants in Region 69 lack their desired import! Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 69! Region 69s Merchants have been unruly since round 5: They may rebel at the end of this round if not appeased!*



*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

All is quiet, for now.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*Turn 7

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 7, Military - 10, Economy - 8, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Economy]:* Provide Trading Post 2 of 78 to people of 59 to alleviate their crisis

2. *[Economy]:* Buyout Trading Post 3 of 78 with aid of the Gravetenders (Roll: 14. Success!)

3. *[Diplomacy]:* Attend event: Fruit of the Reef in Bloom
- Event sub-actions:
- 1. Formalize agreement with SEN during Fruits of Reef in Bloom: Non-aggression pact between our nations, and SEN refrains from invading or gaining supports in 66 or 65
_- As the hostilities at the newly conquered Cathedral of Movement intensify, Kar-Nath Hegemony moves to finalize its agreement with the Shifting Ennead to secure the border situation while the leverage still lasts._
- 2. Formalize agreement with the Eternal Spring during Fruits of Reef in Bloom: the Hegemony provides 59 food assistance of one trading post, and gains 3 treasure from Eternal Spring in exchange
_- While hard-pressed to advance the nation's agenda with constraints at play as it is, the Hegemony cannot in good conscience leave an entire region to starve, and as such negotiate a deal with the Eternal Spring to alleviate the crown's financial woes that'd result from such a grand task of feeding thousands of mouths._
- 3. Accept 1 treasure for providing food aid to 59
- 4. Share the following technologies with the Eternal Spring: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis
_- With their ties to the Eternal Spring growing closer in hopes of reducing dependence on any single merchant, the Hegemony shares many of the technologies acquired from earlier exchanges of information across the Polar region.
_
4. *[Diplomacy]:* Mission - Use Mantle of Warmth to pass Glacial border South of 77 (Roll: 17. Success!)

5. *[Faith]:* Adopt Faith: The Blossoming Sequence

*Non-actions:*

A. Continue construction of a monument: Rimestone Statuary (5-part project)(5/5: Complete! +2 Prestige: KNH raises to Prestige 3!)

*Spoiler: The Hegemony celebrates its success!*
Show

_The work is complete, and the Hegemony rejoices as its new cultural landmark is opened for people to visit! The initial viewing of the grand statuary is of course reserved for the upper class and foreign dignitaries both, but soon enough the everyday citizens are swimming through the passages between the rimestone statuary. The atmosphere is festive, with grand displays of bioluminescent lights, music and impassioned speeches... but underneath it all, the place itself is still quite solemn, lists of names and certain scenes of Nathi history being the sort to remind the ones watching them of more grave matters.

When it comes to the highlight of the unveiling ceremony, however, people are in for a surprise. Flanked by his royal guard and attended by Munda, the main diplomat of the Hegemony, the Frozen King himself takes to speaking with the people. Clad in a cloak of fine sea-silk and attire wrought from hides of exotic beasts, he seems to have set up the image of prosperity and military strength, pillars that have kept the support for his rule steadily increasing since the fall of his predecessor. The king does not neglect to praise the contributions of Hegemony's neighbors either, praising both Riftlings and Gravetenders for their fine qualities and cooperation with the Hegemony... something that has given both races their own places in the statuary.

Perhaps the greatest surprise to come from the great opening ceremony is the monarch gesturing forward a younger Nathi of naturally pale complexion, their shell shimmering with almost opal-like pale sheen. Rham goes on to introduce the youngster as his future successor Nedir, and formally announces his plans to pass the throne to them once he has finished setting the affairs of Hegemony to satisfactory state. While some are dismayed at the possibly impending departure of a beloved ruler, the people generally feel positive towards the development, as it has clearly been planned out with a level of foresight... and those who have still had their doubts of the old King thanks to his coup of his predecessor rest somewhat more easy after the announcement._

B. Contribute an entry to the Crescent Companion (2/2)
_- As the trade of military information between the Stewards and Hegemony continues, General Kreel personally offers their allies a general overview of Hegemony's arms and armor for their project._

*Spoiler: Arms and Armor of the Hegemony*
Show

_While the armaments of Kar-Nath Hegemony can be fairly simple for large part, their utilitarian design has been favored by the legions for ease of standardization and manufacture. As each Path of the Hegemony tends to bring about its very own way to partake in armed conflict if so inclined, the variety can regardless grow considerable. The manufacture of the more exotic weaponry tends to be left to the more talented sort of craftsmen as a result, while the common soldiery gets robust and more produced equipment.

The usual war-attire of Hegemony's legionaries consist of slabs of stone sculpted to follow the general shape of Nathi's armored carapace, attached to their war-wear with numerous straps that can be cut in event one needs to remove damaged armor or otherwise reduce the weight upon themselves... but it is generally seen as a cowardly thing to do in order to run away, with "slateless" legionaries often facing harsh punishment if they do not have proper reason for such a measure. In addition to this, more veteran units have also employed hides from sea-beasts as heavy cloaks to further block ranged attacks with precise parries to get the missiles tangled in the billowing cloth.

Usual arms of the legionaries consist of trident and shield built of stone covering over flexible yet firm base of woven reeds enhanced by an odd extract rumored to be made from mixture of powdered rimestone and other odd materials to give it the necessary rigidity to truly survive strikes. Other popular arms are quill-throwers, curved bone blades and sharpened edges affixed onto the claws or carapace of the legionaries before the battle, although these are naturally more dependent on matters of personal preference.

Apart from the special weaponry favored by the Paths of Deep-Hunter and Blades, the most peculiar wargear of the Hegemony can be found with the Depth Guard. These elite warriors have taken solemn oaths that render them exclusively to the service of ruling Frozen King or Queen, and can also occasionally serve in retinues of generals and other people of importance as extension of the reigning monarch's will. They alone have thur far been given the honor of wearing armor of expertly shaped Rimestone plates and weaponry of same material, giving them protective shells of ice that repair themselves if shattered and strikes that freeze the insides of their foes on contact. As the very best warriors the Hegemony has to offer, only the most loyal and skilled can ever raise to the occasion and join their ranks._

C. Ask Divine Nacres to explore South of W6 in exchange for a favor, lending them the specialized ship Silvered Eye for duration of the expedition
_- Remaining ever curious about the lands surrounding their home, the Hegemony seeks the aid of Divine Nacres to speed up their exploration of the frozen seas._

D. Buy the Mantle of Warmth from Abyssal Stewards for one action with one treasure
_- While presently lacking reliable innovations to survive the subzero temperatures of their glacial borders, the Nathi utilize their good connections with Abyssal Stewards in combination with some generous financial contributions to acquire the means to allow the initial exploration teams to temporarily overcome the challenge._

E. Raise reputation with the Abyssal Stewards to 3 with one favor
_- While still lacking the means to provide metals the rumored forgets of the Stewards require to create their peculiar technology, the Hegemony regardless continues to strengthen its ties with the organization. There is wisdom in preparing for the worst, and gaining the friendship of such learned and venerable individuals may prove useful with the ever-worsening news circulating the frozen sea._

*Other news:*

_- As the "isolated" cases of disappearing people and things escalate into something approaching a pattern, the ruling classes of the Hegemony begin to send polite but firm overtures towards the Chelonian Chora, inquiring as to their knowledge of such events. While no outright accusations have been flung about yet, the Legions of Kar-Nath have been commanded into increasing vigilance to secure the safety of the populace against abductions._

*Leader improvements from turn 7:*

+ 1 Diplomacy, + 1 Economy

*Leader stats for turn 8:*

Diplomacy - 8
Military - 10
Economy - 9
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 1

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch MarcionDiplomacy 8
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 6
Intrigue 1

*Diplomacy* Establish a marriage claim on The Black Pearl crime syndicate *Success!!* 
_Marcion is conflicted and alone.  A Primarch stands alone, never meeting their predecessor or successor and never having a partner.  But the work ahead of the Garden is great, greater than any one person, even the Scion of Thekla.  Maybe there is another way...

To the North is one like themself, a unitary leader, strong where Marcion is weak.  Perhaps, together, they can be more.  Perhaps from her flesh could be grown a_ Secundum_ to be the Heir to both of them, a protégé to Marcion to carry on without interruption when they fail..._

*Diplomacy* Sway Clergy in 129. *Success!*

_The people of the colony to the south need a church, and, having sent missionaries, a follow-up expedition is long overdue_

*Diplomacy*  Raise Reputation with The Divine Nacres *Success!!*

_In this time of great change, securing the blessing of the holy ones will help sooth tensions among the faithful_

*Faith* attempt to convert holy site 125.1 *success!!*
*Faith* attempt to convert holy site 132.3 *success due to assistance from owner*


_Sakura-Jin missionaries seek to spread the faith_

Spy Action: Eusebia does something!

*Spoiler: The Museum- research wing and staff*
Show

The most important part of the facility though, is the private campus.

This contains dormitories and laboratories for bio-engineers and priests, as well as their students and visiting scholars.  There is easy access to the gardens and ossuaries where samples of rare creatures, living and dead, respectively, are kept.

There is also a separate dormitory for the maintenance staff, who are converted, and even occasional non-Sakura, members of the Nautilite Diaspora.  Not totally unlike their distant cousins in the cold seas, they fit in well in the caste-based system of Sakura-Do.  It was decided the bloodlines and cultural traditions of their people were uniquely suited to the position of groundskeepers. This was in part due to the incredible soothing and awe-inspiring effect that they have on Hermit Crabs, which is bred into most Gardener bio-constructs.


*Non-action*  Gift mercantile supports in Dashasham to Black Pearl as a dowry.

_Marcion and two Astartes appear at the headquarters of Lady Ink.

"We've come to offer you a trade and to share a future..."  they leave with a scraping of flesh and promises shared..._

*Spoiler:  Rumors*
Show


The Non-Hermit Crab population of Dashasham lobbies the ecclesiastical leaders for responsibility and a large quota of new births.  Seeking to increase the population for the new outward expansion without changing the unwritten law that there should only be 177,147 living adult Hermit Crabs at a time, these requests are granted without significant pushback.

The disappearances of people and other concrete nouns alarms the spiritual, tight-knit culture of Dashasham.  Though a few people are found to be apostates living among the Gotezhar, most are never heard from again!



New stats +1 Diplomacy +1 Faith 

Diplomacy 9
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 7
Intrigue 1

marriage roll

Other rolls

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 7*
*Regions:* 122, 129 (not fully settled)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 6 *Military* 5 *Economy* 6 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +2 Economy
Settle Colony in 129 1/2 [Economy] - UnrolledSettle Colony in 129 2/2 (Gain TP) [Economy] - Unrolled
Project accelerated by 122's Reefback Nursery with Construction Boom active
_With the southern colonies doing well and finding themselves with a surplus of Chora-provided labour, the Pylet family decide to commit fully to the fate of Pyl-Garat, selling what assets and businesses they can't move south and putting all their wealth into the development of the settlements there. It's a rough couple of years, particularly given their refusal to accept loans from either Hallus or Ulnesh in order to avoid getting even more entangled in that political divide, but in the end they're quite satisfied with the results._Buyout TP1 in 118 (Domesticated Sea Cows) [Economy] - 14, Success (1 Treasure spent) 
_After a decade of efforts (and a few of the oldest and most stubborn farmers dying of old age and being replaced with more their more open-minded children), the Pylet family finally find a solution to their cow-related troubles and use a middle man, albeit one many aren't that happy about using. The Tellan, who already had businesses in the region related to the trade, had noticed the other family's fruitless efforts and decided to step in - having struck up an amiable relationship with the locals of the region and made their own land deals here and there as required for the trade route, and having suitably distanced themselves from the offence the early Pylet negotiators had caused, the Tellan representatives had much better luck arranging for a regular supply of sea cows. When approached by the Tellan with news of their success and their proposals for the Pylet to buy off them rather than the farmers (at a price that ensures the Tellan get a profit out of the deal, naturally), the Pylet leadership see grudging acceptance to be their only real choice._Impress Merchants of 118 (Using Biolumiscent Tunicates to satisfy Light Sources) [Economy] - 15, Success
_Seeing the Tellan take an interest in the region (and feeling a little bit of annoyance that they didn't grasp the opportunity first), the Kelad family see an opportunity to finally make use of the plan they started years ago when they acquired a supply of biolumiscent tunicates - they'd realised that the farmers were looking for more light sources to light up their farms and acquired a suitable product from a nearby region, but between one thing and another hadn't begun the process of selling the farmers on the things and using that to spread their influence in the region. With the Tellan already making deals with the farmers, the Kelad instead simply offer to sell on their tunicates and allow the Tellan to use them as a bargaining chip in their deals to make the whole excercise more productive and profitable. Besides their usual motive of getting their slice of the profits of other families, the Kelad family have another motive - concern over the Black Pearls. With the Tellan heavily invested in the farms and businesses found in the strech of land between Orope and Dashasham, the hope is that the Pearls will be discouraged from moving into that area and will instead focus their efforts elsewhere, away from the trade route and other Cyphiri businesses._Expedition East of 123 [Economy] - 18, Great Success (1 Treasure spent)
_Bouyed by news of success from the western expedition, Pelir Hallus set about trying to keep the momentum and get another one going. The Hallus family shows little interest in her next target - the narrow and stormy eastern passage out from the region the Carral had established themselves in, a survivable route sandwiched between barren wastes to the south and toxic seas to the north. Between the greater distance, it serving little purpose for the family rather than the possibility of useful resources, and many Hallus figures being concerned about other matters closer to home (like the Pylet and Pyl-Garat), she finds few backers within her own family despite her influence, so she looks further outwards and finds the Belar family already planning the same journey but finding themselves short on supplies. She decides to back them, supplying the necessary funds and equipment out of the Hallus reserves and making the arrangements with the Carral to let the explorers use their eastern holdings as a staging point, and it's not long before Belar scouts are going further east than any Cyphiri ever had before._

*Nonactions*
Provide Cobalt Dye to OKI through the trade routeSpend 1 ABS favour for +1 Reputation.Provide a submission for the Neritic Manuals
*Spoiler: Malleable Blubber*
Show


To the east of Cyph-Arel is a region where, of all Cyphiri families, it is the Carral that are strongest - they headed eastwards in an attempt to win the favour of a western business, and ended up deciding that what they found was more important than a deal they weren't going to be able to secure. By now, they have a dominant hold on the commerce of the region, and it is the blubber industry that is the jewel of their crown.

The source of the blubber is the welparn, a large quadrupedal herbivore that dwells on the seafloor in herds. The secret of why the blubber has the traits it does is still a mystery that neither the locals nor Carral have been able to replicate, so for now they just breed welparn (or hunt wild herds) to ensure a supply of the stuff. The blubber is very easy to work and shape, and provides excellent insulation while also absorbing shock quite well. The most common use by the locals is what they simply refer to as the "inner layer", a type of clothing made up of malleable blubber shaped to an individual's body and then wrapped in the wool given by another animal commonly herded here. While a little constraining and time-consuming to put on (and quite ugly-looking, by Cyphiri reckoning anyway, even with their outer clothes disguising the bulk a little), it's quite popular for the herders of the region, whether or not they raise welparn - it gets quite chilly in these parts in the colder months, so the insulation it provides is quite welcome, and it gives a little bit of protection should one of the animals decide to misbehave and start headbutting or ramming. A facewrap similarly made out of strips of malleable blubber wrapped in wool is sometimes worn when it really gets cold.

Its value in providing more general insulation has also been noted by the Carral family, and some Cyphiri have begun making their own products with the stuff. Chief among these are sealed jars, using a coating of malleable blubber to insulate the contents and ensure environmental debris cannot enter the water the contents are stored in - these jars are why the colonists of Pyl-Garat can so easily cook their meat with ashes gathered in the northernmost part of the known seas, for instance. 
Provide a submission for the Crescent Companion
*Spoiler: Cyphiri Self-Defence*
Show


While it is a fact that Cyphiri tend to have a distaste for personal combat and rely on mercenaries for such matters, it is also a fact that the oceans can be a dangerous place and many Cyphiri in roles that take them outside of Cyphiri settlements and business will run into trouble at some point or another. In particular, opportunity scouts (those Cyphiri tasked with roaming the known seas in search of business opportunities for their family) are fully aware of the risks involved in their job - finding a local ruler more hostile to foreign interests than expected, general banditry, hostile wildlife, offended locals, and so on - and as such equip themselves accordingly.

Among the Cyphiri, the conventional wisdom is that they'd much rather not be hit than have to test the worth of their fortitude and equipment, so the opportunity scouts favour lighter armour, typically made out of tough plant fibers strengthened by Cyphiri agricultural bioengineering (although scouts from Pyl-Garat have taken to using treated hides instead, either from their hunts or engineered for this purpose) - it won't stand up to the full might of the warriors of the zone, but it helps in the minor troubles an opportunity scout can find themselves in and is somewhat discreet and likely to cause fewer assumptions about their intentions than the heavy armour of a career soldier. Their chest and legs are armoured much like any Mer-like species, being rigid enough to wear conventional armour, but the differences are found when it comes to arms. After all, the Cyphiri have six tentacle-like limbs rather than a solid pair of arms, and armouring them directly typically feels very uncomfortable and constrains their free movement - there's a reason why Cyphiri clothing is typically sleeveless. Instead, Cyphiri armour favours a tough cloak within which any limbs not in use can be kept safe, darting out to strike when necessary, often paired with a hood.

For weaponry, the preferred Cyphiri armament is a knife or dagger - small and discreet, so able to kept out of sight in times of peace and negotiation, but still potentially deadly in a fight - the tentacle limbs of the Cyphiri give them a slightly greater reach than most Mer-like species, and their great flexibility and the deftness of the average Cyphiri allows them to wield them well, while they might struggle with a heavier weapon. The typical Cyphiri weapon is made out of engineered bone created by an organism specifically made for this purpose - not a common sight, and a few families jealously guard the secrets of their creation in order to stay on top of the Cyphiri self-defence market. Those opportunity scouts who are most concerned about their safety train with these weapons, favouring bone blades made for precise piercing that they can strike at the weak spots of any armour (natural or otherwise), and of any species (the eyes are typically a good choice, they've found), they may come across while those who just want something to defend themselves with pick up bone knives with slashing edges, which besides practical uses in everyday life can still cause enough pain and confusion for the Cyphiri to get away, and if need be can be used to slice at blood vessels to cause more serious damage. Carrying multiple blades is somewhat common (more so among the scouts than anyone else), as the Cyphiri can manipulate multiple limbs with more ease than most species with normal arms.

Outside of the opportunity scouts, some other Cyphiri adopt some parts of this style depending on their needs. For instance, the cloaked armour of the scouts is often seen on Cyphiri explorers heading into unknown lands, and the more careful caravaners travelling Cyphiri trade routes, as while they have mercenaries there to do the fighting personal protection is rarely a bad idea, although those expected to do the talking with locals and business partners usually remain in the typical sleeveless robes of the Cyphiri. In the wake of the Reavers and news of wars in the west, Cyphiri bone knives and daggers are being increasingly popular among those who have to leave Cyphiri lands, seen as a good thing to have in an emergency and concealable enough to not be noticed and potentially cause offence to those they meet.


*News and Rumours*
The representatives of the Kelad family handling their dealings with the seaweed farmers in 127 found themselves a little closer to the battles for the region as they would have hoped, but a Retainer Guard detachment sent to the region served to prevent any issues while not getting directly involved - for the invading coalition, they simply served as a reminder of who was invested in these farms and needed the produce from it, while they found their dealings with the local army a little more involved, guarding Kelad properties from hungry deserters and remnant forces until the Ironkelp Order could establish full control of the region.News of the emergence of the Black Pearls is met with some concern by the Union Council. While their sphere of influence didn't currently include anywhere the Cyphiri were too heavily invested in, and hadn't significantly impacted the bottom line - the Kelad have been complaining about the impact their shakedowns and schemes were having on their profits from the tunicate business, but thus far have been unsuccessful on convincing their peers to do something about it - the prospect of them expanding to be a problem is a definite worry. The news of their northern neighbours striking some kind of deal towards an alliance with the syndicate deepens those concerns.Gotezhar looking for adoption find few legitimately abandoned Cyphiri orphans - the system of having large intermeshed family/business hybrids means having dead parents rarely leads to a child being abandoned (any such cases typically being a case of the child being forgotten by the surviving family for whatever reason, or discreet and frowned upon attempts to deliberately separate child from family despite the normal rules forbidding removing a family member without their consent). That said, they still do find takers, as a few families do allow a few of their children to be adopted into a nuven, seeing the benefits of closer ties to the Gotezhar (many of these are actual orphans, as they naturally have fewer close relatives arguing to keep them in the family), while their more aggressive efforts are met with a broad spectrum of results - some unwilling adoptees being taken are met with no reaction at all (typically either because it was a child no surviving or influential family members particularly cared for - some are suspiciously easy to 'take on vacation' - or the percieved risk involved with causing trouble with the Gotezhar outweighed the love for and usefullness of the child) or a more active response involving some Kalan being sent out to either retrieve the child, negotiate recompense or judge whether the situation is worth getting involved in, depending on the family and child in question. One related thing that might get the curiosity of some Gotezhar is the active and frequent practice of adoption as an adult within the Union, the main means by which a Cyphiri moves from one family to another in order to find one better suited to their skills, attitude and motivations. If they're willing, the Gotezhar may be able to bring some adult Cyphiri into their nuvens through similar means.The growing number of disappearances and odd goings-on has an increasing amount of Cyphiri concerned, particularly once key members of several major families join the list of those absent. Despite the matter being brought up in the Union Council, there is currently no organised effort to solve the problem, the as of yet unaffected families not putting the effort and other matters taking up focus. The role of the Chora in these events is something few are comfortable bringing up for now - despite recent tensions (apparently due to the state of the colony in Pyl-Garat) the Chora are still good friends as far as most Cyphiri are concerned, and the idea that they're involved directly somehow isn't a nice thought for them.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).

Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122 (122's Mercantile Support is split between Hallus and Ulnesh), Cultural Exchange with COS
Now the dominant agricultural family, due to being the inventors of all of the major Cyphiri advancements in the field and leveraging that advantage at every opportunity. Has taken the position the Ulnesh once held in recent years, becoming the dominant force in the Union Council, and has been taking steps to formalise that unofficial power into something with real legal authority.
- Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives, who has recently been spending a lot of time in Orope trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there. It not going well has left a stain on her reputation among the family, something she's not happy about.

Ulnesh
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122
Former dominant power among the families, interests split between being a strong agricultural family and political operations, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields but finding the latter weakened by Hallus efforts and the former from other families smelling blood.
- Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way. While the Ulnesh was dominant, he drove the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, but his health has been failing since the Hallus family took control.
- Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. Most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business.
- Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries. With the Hallus military drive, has been finding themself pushed out of most relevant discussions.
- Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack. Hasn't changed much since the Ulnesh lost control, but his subordinates are concerned about the state of the business.
- Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position. Has been trying to rally the family to retake the top spot soon.
- Chelat Ulnesh: Used to deal with other major families and the Union Council but has now stepped down due to age. She was good at it, but was dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them and as such is seen as an outdated thinker by most Cyphiri. 
- Helad Ulnesh: Coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Is now the preferred candidate of most Ulnesh for Garren's replacement, despite Relas' efforts, and is likely the most influential Ulnesh at the moment due to leveraging old loans with other major families.

Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
- Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries. Made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force, and as such has been growing in influence, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Other:* Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family down on its luck who turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

Pylet
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.


*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Military 5, Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Reputation, +1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 3, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
 - Favoured: Pay 4 regions to skip to a region with a CCA for distance penalty purposes, Seek Aid one already-rolled action a round
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 2 (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
[I]Supermarine Artillery[I] +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling)



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: +1)

*Trade Posts*
_Efective Total Owned (Treasure Rate)_ 11 -> 10 (2 Treasure/Turn)
109.1 - Swarm Ash
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates <Doesn't apply to Treasure gain due to Black Pearls>
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
122, 123

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 15

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None

*Claims*
122 - Historicity, Integration

----------


## Gengy

Round 7
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Diplomacy]* Confederate region 139 (Roll: 21)
_The people to the east of Gotezhar are a strong group, and Korasoon refuses to give up on his attempts to speak with them about joining their strength with Ezcorher.  He again personally arrives to speak with local leaders, and for hopefully the last time attempts to avoid speaking about anything offensive.  It takes a great deal of convincing, but after nearly a decade of effort, the eastern nation agrees to considering joining Ezcorher._*[Economy]* Buyout Phosphorite [113 TP1] (Roll: 16)
_The Gotezhar have heard the needs of the Mer of the Meadows, and the Merchant caste has found a heat source!  Sure, it explodes a little, but it's warm.  Now to convince the Petrified Plains to provide Phosphorite..._*[Economy]* Buyout Wild Armored Gharials [137 TP1] (Roll: 10)
_Many of the Gotezhar of Colownya have heard the rumors that they can taste words.  How can the Merchant caste ignore this, when Colownya is their caste's largest supporters? _ _Alas, it turns out that words taste an awful lot like acid, and the only ones the Merchants are making happy right now are the Gharials._*[Diplomacy]* PRS 4, World Wonder Project, [_The Gathering Tide Warehouse_] {1/5}
_In recent years, it is not uncommon for the Workers to finally be able to improve their building skills.  A passion many Gotezhar are quickly coming to enjoy, for the simple sake of having instructions, following those instructions, and seeing the result.  Sure, sometimes those buildings are sideways, but they were built with Gotezhar pseudopods!  Seeing how happy this makes their people, Profundus Korasoon begins diplomatic discussions with all regions that fall under Gotezhar sway to establish that Gotezhar will now oversee a significant part of any construction efforts.  In return, Ezcorher and the nearby regions will help to provide and maintain supplies, starting with the first such major construction:  A massive underwater warehouse, that quickly gets the name 'The Gathering Tide Warehouse'._*[Economy]* PRS 4, World Wonder Project, [_The Gathering Tide Warehouse_] {2/5}
_In order to be prepared to receive supplies for the Gathering Tide, the warehouse itself must first be built.  Coming off the recent success of finishing the Cloud Observatory, Profundus Sohizo and Joontar Arjiloza act as overseer and foreman, helping Profundus Korasoon to select a suitable location for the construction.  There is a flat stretch of territory within Ezcorher that has no other purpose; it grows nothing, holds no military value beyond being within Gotezhar borders, and it is rare for any predators to hunt, as even fish are few on the flatlands.  Lacking nearby resources, it is a terrible place for a nuven to call residence, yet it is a lengthy stretch of ocean floor that is near enough to the surface as to be usable for the large construction, were the Gotezhar willing to build here.  Many resources are gathered, to the point that for a few years, it is difficult to utilize Barnacle Glue and Razorglass for anything else.  Hundreds - if not thousands! - of Gotezhar Workers swarm the area, requiring shipments of Pure Berries from other parts of Ezcorher to keep them fed.  Happily, they begin to construct a staggeringly massive building, only a hundred bubbles below the water's surface.  It takes years of near constant construction, but the shape of the Gathering Tide begins to take form..._
Rolls

Non-Actions:
_PRS Monument, 5-Rounds (5/5)_: The Cloud Observatory within Ezcorher (Region 138) is finishing!  After almost a decade and a half of effort, the large domed building juts out of the water, an enormous telescope pointed high into the sky.  Several smaller openings in the roof show smaller looking glasses, suggesting that inside are many different rooms that would allow multiple creatures a greater viewpoint of the clouds in all their glory.  There is a large grand opening ceremony, celebrating the Committee's efforts to complete this momentous undertaking.  Profundus Korasoon themselves comes to congratulate the Committee, and receive a private tour before it is opened to the general public.  The Mer maiden Mira'din acts as the Gotezhar leader's personal guide, and is trailed by Squall Eehetado who acts as head of security for the Grand Opening.  After the large Profundus gets a preview of the facilities - and a first look through the massive telescope that was only recently completed - the Gotezhar leader joins the rest of the Committee outside the underwater opening into the Observatory, and amongst a massive crowd of eager Gotezhar, as well as a number of Mer and visiting dignitaries, formally welcomes them all the go inside and Accumulate Knowledge.  To look up in wonder, at both the stars and the clouds... but also to reminder everyone to not look directly in the sun, lest it's fire burn their eyes in retribution for the foolishness.  A grand speech, for sure!  Profundus Korasoon concludes by reminding everyone:  The Cloud Observatory is but a drop of rain in the storm that is Gotezhar greatness!Use a favor for the *Abyssal Stewards* to increase Reputation from Rank 1 to Rank 2In return for their generous gift of the Anoxic Adaptation, the Gotezhar provide Costa Sereia the *Supermarine Artillery* technology (Cultural Exchange, non-action)Occupy (2) Units for Round 7 and Round 8, in support of _Occupational Etiquette_. [Edited after Round Close with approval from Role and Lapis]*The Crescent Companion*
*Spoiler: The Protectors of the Meadows*
Show

_Another Report from the Documentation Historians of Elyan'dan_
The Mer of the Meadows of Elyan'dan have a standing armed force, in regimented styles.  Most of this armed force acts as both local law enforcement and - in times of war - a defensive military.  Elyan'dan breaks their military into Squads of 10 Mer, led by a Sargento.  A Patrol consists of 4 Squads and a Support Unit.  The Support Unit is overseen by an Intendente, and the Patrol is lead by a Tenente Segundo.  Often, it is a Patrol that has oversight of a village. [50-Mer]

Larger towns have four Patrols, making up a Troop. [200-Mer]  Led by a Comandante, or sometimes just a Tenete Primeiro, they act as captains of the guard and are seconded by a Chefe Mestre, who is responsible for training new recruits.  In the larger areas of population, though, it is uncommon but possible that five Troops form a Battalion, which results in the most senior Comandante to be promoted to Coronel, who takes command of the Battalion.  In times of war - in the past - the Mer of the Meadows of Elyan'dan would promote the senior most Coronel to be a General, who leads the combined Battalions, which creates a Regiment.  The last instance of a Regiment in use was decades ago, to attempt to defend against the Gotezhar taking _recovering_ Clouds from Elyan'dan.  It was a battle that the Mer would lose; these days any Regiments have been disbanded, and remain at the Troop level to oversee the safety of the towns of Elyan'dan.  A single Battalion - made up of a mix between Troops and Gotezhar Squalls - is now in charge of law enforcement of the City of Saroon'din, quickly growing to be the largest populated area within Elyan'dan.  These days, if war is called, the Gotezhar Squalls make up the bulk of the forces, including ultimate leadership of those forces, but when called upon, the Mer of the Meadows will answer.

Most Mer Soldiers fight with either a Spear or a Warhammer.  At first, these weapons were made of simple stone and coral.  Now, while stone is still common for newer soldiers, more experienced fighters earn weapons made of coral reinforced with vine wrapping for hafts, with Razor Glass tipped blades or even the rare bit of metal for senior officers.  Fighting styles are split into the two weapons:

{Lank'a Style} is for spear users, and has a total of 48 interconnecting forms, using five different arm placements known as 'stances'.  A master of the Lank'a Style is only recognized when they can accurately use at least three of the five stances, and is able to show off all 48 forms in each of those three stances in a single duel against a recognized grandmaster.  A grandmaster is able to not only accurately weave their way through all five difference stances, with all 240 forms, but can change stances and forms on the fly while fighting.  Grandmasters of the Lank'a Style are rare, and are only recognized as grandmasters when they can defeat five different masters, each one using one of the five stances.  During this Grandmaster exam, when they face the masters, the examinee must accurately determine _which_ stance the master is using, and then defeat them using all four _other_ stances.  The Lank'a Style - seen by a non-practitioner - can be considered to be one that is swift and almost dance-like.  It allows the Mer to have greater reach, and includes specific angles for thrusts to achieve the maximum amount of damage with the least amount of effort on the part of the wielder.

{Mertel'o Style} is for Warhammer users, and has only three stances, but each stance has over 70 interconnecting forms and motions, including various blocking maneuvers specifically meant to destroy another opponent's weapon.  A single Mertel'o master is often able to take on an entire Squad, including the Sargento.  Mertel'o masters are commonly strong of arm, and have fully committed to one of the three styles.  There are currently no Grandmasters of the Mertel'o style within the Meadows of Elyan'dan; the last recorded history of a Mertel'o Grandmaster was over 150 winters ago, and it is said that Mer went on to defeat an entire Troop by themselves, before declaring themselves the leader of the local town... and then the next town.  And the next.  And the next, until they had organized the entirety of the Meadows.  This is, of course, the tale of Grandmaster Elyan'dan themselves.  It takes a Mer strong of arm and strong of conviction to master all three Mertel'o stances; to become recognized as a Grandmaster also means going around to _every_ village and town in Elyan'dan and defeating not just the masters of Mertel'o, but also the masters of the Lank'a Style.  Presumably, the prospective Grandmaster would likely _also_ need to defeat any Squalls or Profundus within the region to truly be acknowledged; though again, it should be stated that so far, none of the existing Mertel'o masters have indicated a desire to do so.  Most are content to act as specialized defenders or even blacksmiths, wielding their warhammers with a purpose other than conquest.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Mira'din the Mer has come to realize that she really _is_ being considered to be an honorary Gotezhar, and after three years of training, is dubbed Squall Mira'din.  She still follows Korasoon around, but now as a bodyguard and assistant diplomat.  The young Mer has realized that she rather _likes_ the intricacies of leadership... and she's getting good at it.Taking the example of their leader, many other Profundus within the Gotezhar seek out orphans from other races to add to their nuven.  The Gotezhar do this with an almost aggressive mindset.  Within a few years, no unattached child is left without some form of adoptive family.  And a few that had parents already went 'on vacation' to near the borders into Ezcorher before several misunderstandings of what _an orphan_ means.  After 'vacation' however, the children are returned unharmed, and have an entire nuven of Uncles they may call upon in times of need.  As for actual orphans?  Well.  Many Mer from the Meadows whom had no one else to take care of them suddenly have a much better - if stranger - life, and like Mira'din the Mer, are thought to be honorary Gotezhar by their new nuvens.The war effort against the former 'Queen' Esenam was a resounding Victory!  Many Gotezhar are now suddenly far more in favor of establishing closer ties to the Order of Iron Kelp...  and also making sure that the region to the northwest that was recently conquered has no reason to rebel against the Order.  Many nuven leaders call for the Profundus to entreat with the northwest's aristocracy, to remove any former tension and create stronger ties.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
9
10
7
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 6
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 7
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Diplomacy +1 Econ


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (5  / 10)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (2 / 5)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_ (lacking Resource)
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders.

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 19-21 of the Tenure of His Majesty Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 7

[img]put a flag here at some point[/img]
Actions:

1. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 96] HS 1 from Open to the Flowing Way, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): 15
Hearing belatedly of the plight of the inhabitants of [Region 96] from Lux-Glossians in the Tidewsept Shelf, Dame Commander Clare Delamere of the Inslangue initially dismisses the region as too distant to do anything, until now-King Robert of Insol offers to sell the Regalis Arbor to the Order. With the effective distance to the southern frontiers of exploration now more than halved, she immediately begins the selection of missionaries and Knights to accompany her to investigate, and perhaps cure, the miasma which infects the waters.

2. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] as above: 10
Equipped with the best adaptive technology available to the Order, two groups of Middish make the jump to [Region 101], soaring through the skies over New Gloucester and Palacia. Although the reentry is a bit uncoordinated, with some Middish dropping as much as a day's journey from the agreed rendezvous point, they quickly rejoin the main party and continue south to provide what aid they can, both spiritual and physical.

3. *[Faith]* Impress Reaved Clergy in Ektalithiades [Region 113]: 16

4. *[Faith]* Establish Middish Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8 to Sway Factions
The closeness of the nobility and the clergy in the Order has long resulted in a mixing and blending of values, and polite, agreeable, and equitable behavior is practically considered a religious duty among the Middish of noble bearing.

5. *[Diplomacy]* Send an Exploratory Mission north of Orope [Region 114], using Anoxic Adaptation: 11
Though folk belief has long held that the oxygen-starved waters to the north are uninhabitable and uninhabited, the work of the Cyphiri and the tales of strange glittering lizards, wild armored beasts, and monstrous leeches spawned from expeditions into other brackish enclaves suggest the probability of life north of Orope. Contact with such life must be made if possible, for the sake of the safety of the faithful.

Nonactions:
The loyalty and truth of the holy brethren are unimpeachable. Accept Cobalt Dye from the Cyphiri Union via the trade route.Force Queen Esenam to abdicate in favor of a more pliable ruler, then exile her from Order watersThough neither the kings nor the Order (nor, it seems, the Costa merchants now ruling Oropegian trade) are particularly fond of the up-jumped criminal gang spawned of the lesser nobility's paranoia, the expatriates outside Orope both remember Lady Ink's trustworthiness in the Thunderstone business and must afford to be more pragmatic. Grant Open Merchant Supports in Ektalithiades and Ke Yi Ade (Regions 113 and 127) to the Black Pearls, gaining 2 Treasure.Spend 1 ABS favor to raise rep from 0 to 1Contribute the following (somewhat dubiously translated) monograph on traditional Middish warfare to the Crescent Companion, from Geoffroy de Duisson, Maître de la Guilde des Sculpteurs, in cobalt ink on woven seagrass:
*Spoiler: On Oropegian War (Part 1)*
Show

The Middish traditions of war, passed down from the days of Ruhum, emphasize greatly _lesprit_ and _lélan_: in short, the morale of the fighting force. Every soldier must excel in valor, and none more so than the princes who lead them. It is said that: "One warrior ready for the battle exceeds ten dispirited ones," and: "If the leader is good, so too is the journey." Therefore it is fitting that the gods saw fit to grant the Middish the power of the voice, with which they might shout their bravery from the very foundations of stone to the clouds above the water and drive the foe in fear before them. The greatest victory is one in which no blood ever clouds the water. 

By contrast, one might consider the stone mouth-spikes a regretful necessity to prove which side has the greater spirit. Though objects of beauty, inscribed with prayers for glory and tasteful motifs of many cultures, they are ever the third resort of the noble and proper knight, _la charge des graines_ being the preferred successor to the war-cries, if one might make use of a Giantsbane plant. The knights mount their seeds and grasp the carven handles in their mouths; then, at the signal of the prince, the power within all the seedpods is released at once, and the whole army instantly charges into the enemy. Unless the foe is commanded by a leader of great respect and skill, their formation collapses as the great energy of the seeds destroys those who do not flee from their path, and the enemy is cut down in a great rout. In the past, even as recently as the reign of our reigning Grand Master, this tactic was limited to the defense of the cities, for to pull a Giantsbane from the currents' grip was rarely attempted; but with the advances in cultivation and strategy which I shall cover in a future text, Middish knights have charged home even in the waters beyond Orope, and the glory of their calls has stirred the sand on many a distant seafloor.

Begin projects to breed more plants from the seeds of the Regalis Arbor as a Monumental Undertaking (1/3)
In the Dame Commander's absence, she charges Knight Bailiff Edward Redeye with continuing the old work on Giantsbane breeding, now with a focus on replicating the potency of the Regalis Arbor. The seeds prove quite temperamental, resisting efforts to cultivate them except in very particular soil and water conditions, and even when successful, the plants seem to lose much of their explosive force.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The old realm of Queen Esenam in Ke Yi Ade is much reduced in the wake of her defeat, with Middish nobles carving out their own realms in the north and east and the Order retaining direct control of the captured fortress of Togbe dzi Nofe. After the Queen's exile, the Order appoints a minor Tomelã noble named Fafali to rule the rump state in the west and south. So far, King Fafali has not proven himself either popular or unpopular with the Tomelãwo, seemingly either too cowardly or too content to use the power of his position for much.
.The glory of the War of Sky and Sea is tainted by tragedy, as His Majesty and Prince Samuel have passed away after a fatal hunting accident in Ke Yi Ade. Resting for a time after establishing the new status quo in the region, the King embarked on a hunt of the Lãkuviato, an enormous beast which walks along the seafloor on four long limbs and tears at the sand with its claws in search of food. The monster proved to be more than a match for the Middish hunting party, its claws lethally maiming both the King and his eldest son despite the best efforts of his surviving sons and retainers to save them. A month of mourning is declared in Insol, and the Order retreats to the Ironkelp for the election of a new Grand Master.
.The choice of a new Grand Master is a contentious business at the best of times, but this election proves particularly so. In a body already struggling with regionalism and factionalism, the circumstances of Grand Master Basilicos's death only serve to inflame existing tensions. 

With the death of Prince Samuel alongside his father, Prince Robert is the heir apparent of Insol, and is coronated almost as soon as he returns to Orope. This poses problems for the Inslangue and for the dynastic factions among the Order, who had both been hoping to see the old Grand Master succeeded in Insol by Prince Samuel and in rule of the Order by the well-respected Prince Robert. The now-King Robert of Insol refuses all of their attempts to get him to stand for the position of Grand Master, arguing that his father's split attention did no good for either Insol or the Order, and he must now focus on his filial duty to the Insmiddish. The dynastic factions are stuck with Prince Oliver as the only other plausible candidate, a Middish with a much less positive reputation - he is broadly considered to be lazy, layabout, and incapable, and his standing is not helped when Knight Commander Guillaume de Basville of the Frelangue, known as the "Nageoire-de-fer" for his long record of valor, swears an oath in front of the entire Order mess never to support Oliver. 

However, the electoral factions are not in a substantially better position, as Grand Master Basilicos died without having left any indication of a preferred successor, immediately resulting in about a hundred different Knights standing for the position. Though many drop out of the running over the course of months of debate and argument, the final vote is closely split between the Second Master Edward Eston, the Grand Marshal Estève Pau, Knight Commander Guillaume de Basville of the Frelangue, K.C. Matias Orellana of the Hislangue, and Dame Commander Cecilia Lasker of the Alehlangue... and Prince Oliver of Insol, who narrowly edges out the other major candidates to claim the position of Grand Master. Even his actual supporters are not particularly happy with his success, but perhaps he will prove himself capable in this role as he has rarely done in others....
.Luc d'Espoir does his best to keep the Gotezhar from abducting children, but has some difficulty in explaining the concept of an "orphan" to those not part of his still-limited flock.
.Rumors of disappearances in Cyphiri waters are extremely worrying to the Order, especially when some seem to involve powerful mind-affecting magic, but there does not appear to be any clear threat to intervene against, and the Knights are not skilled in plotting or subterfuge (except when it might result in an inheritance). Still, the Second Master (as regent during the election interim) reaches out to offer Order patrols in Cyph-Arel, for what good it might do.
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, 39th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 4
*Military*: *10*
*Economy*: 3
*Faith*: *10*
*Intrigue*: 3

New Ruler Next Round? *Yes*
Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
*Diplomacy*: 4
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 5
*Intrigue*: 4
Rolls
Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Faith


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 0 +2

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls+15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)The Regalis Arbor: may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects: *Spoiler: Regalis Arbor*
Show

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.
Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty.
Reputation:1 ABS favor -1 +1PRS rank 2Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar and the Cyphiri Union, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 7

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


Region 59[Economy]*Crisis!* The previous offer for region 59 is cancelled! For the duration of round 7, nations in the Polar Zone may spend an Economy action to gift region 59 one or more food trade posts, rendering the trade posts open. Unless three food trade posts are gifted to region 59 in this way during round 7, at the beginning of Round 8 region 59 will become open waters, reduced to one trade post, one holy site, and no support nodes. Whether the region is saved or not, the crisis will continue, with the next set of effects to be revealed in the NPC actions in round 8. This crisis is unaffected by changes in region ownership.

_20 years had passed since the people of region 59 first asked their neighbors for food aid, aid that never came. Already starving, the heavy devastation of the region by the Reavers was the seagrass that broke the lobster's shell. The cost of civilization has finally become too high in region 59, and barring a massive and costly international effort to support the population, it will surely soon become lifeless._

Region 75[Military]*Raise Unit* The independent chiefs of Region 75 raise one unit on behalf of the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
_Those who say that war isnt good for anything are clearly not nobles. Hoping to get some glory, many of the Chiefs of region 75 notify the Frozen King that they would be happy to fight alongside the Hegemony for an equitable share of the loot, and that they are ready for military service. Hopefully soon._
*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


The Black Pearls
Leader: Lady Ink
Dip 4, Econ 6, Mil 5, Fai 1, Int 9
Friendly Nations: Order of the Ironkelp. Hostile Nations: none.[Diplomacy] *Offer:* Until the end of round 9, any nation in the temperate zone may as a nonaction permit the Black Pearls to take over open, unruly, reaved, or their own mercantile supports in regions they control, allowing the Black Pearls to move in. The first such mercantile support that the Pearls take in this manner will move a power from neutral with the Black Pearls to friendly. If a nation is already friendly, they will earn 1 treasure in kickbacks for each mercantile support granted as the Black Pearls shake down the existing merchant class. 

_At the moment Lady Ink is focusing on expansion rather than profit for her organization. While of course few governments would be willing to openly allow organized crime to take root in their holdings, she hopes some might be willing to... look the other way as the Black Pearls intimidate existing merchants guilds and expand their operations._

[Economy] *Construct Specialized Ship: Tipsy John* 

_One of Lady Ink's greatest assets continues to be her connections to many of the great underground artisans of the Temperate zone. The discovery of so many waste regions to the south will hopefully present an opportunity to use these connections for a profit. Tipsy John resembles nothing so much as a giant spider crab made of grafted together chitin plates, operated from the inside by a complicated system of over 50 levers to control the motion of each limb. The difficulty of piloting such an awkward craft grants it the name "tipsy," but its legs and filtered cabin environment do give it a fair deal of ability to traverse treacherous terrain._

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 4Faith *Conversion* The Dreaming dead attempts to convert HC 3.3 in Hym. Roll 21
_Eager to spread the tales of the martyrs to their discoverers, dreaming dead missionaries come to Hym to spread their religion to those thronging about the royal palace._

Region 32Intrigue *Investigate* Explore north of region 6. Roll 9 
_The clerics of region 32 inspire their followers to search for the promised waters here on earth, and travel outwards in search of a sea where the coral never bleaches and the dolphin races are fair._ 


*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 18:
Any country with at least three units may guarantee the independence of region 18 as a PRS treaty at any event. (The leader of region 18 will attend the event to ratify it.) The deal must commit the signatory to assign at least three units to the defence of region 18 if it is attacked by any power, and to not attack the region themself. In exchange, region 18 offers its Mercantile support, and the difficulty of creating or pressing a Confederation or Marriage claim with them will be reduced by 2 for any signatory. If more than one country wishes to take this deal, and cannot come to a mutual agreement on who should receive the mercantile support, region 18 will decide which deal to take based on a Diplomacy roll-off. They will accept additional guarantors, but they will only gain the reduced Claim difficulty.

Region 59:
The previous offer for region 59 is canceled! For the duration of round 7, nations in the Polar Zone may spend an Economy action to gift region 59 one or more food trade posts, rendering the trade posts open. Unless three food trade posts are gifted to region 59 in this way during round 7, at the beginning of Round 8 region 59 will become open waters, reduced to one trade post, one holy site, and no support nodes. Whether the region is saved or not, the crisis will continue, with the next set of effects to be revealed in the NPC actions in round 8. This crisis is unaffected by changes in region ownership.

Region 112:
McTavish Enterprises may invest in the Fortified Bone Meal guild to begin a Merger. Until the start of round 8, McTavish Enterprises may improve resource quantity in region 112. If they do so they will gain a confederation claim on the region and two treasure.

The Black Pearls:
Until the end of round 9, any nation in the temperate zone may as a nonaction permit the Black Pearls to take over open, unruly, or reaved mercantile supports in regions they control, allowing the Black Pearls to move in. The first such mercantile support that the Pearls take in this manner will move a power from neutral with the Black Pearls to friendly. If a nation is already friendly, they will earn 1 treasure in kickbacks for each mercantile support granted as the Black Pearls shake down the existing merchant class. 

*Spoiler: The Black Pearls*
Show


The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:

Intrigue actions in the region gain a +1 bonus if treasure is spent
Trade Posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation

Additionally, each nation in temperate has a reputation with the Black Pearls determined by that nations actions. There are three reputations, with the following effects:

Friendly:
All the effects of Neutral BLP reputation
May support or hinder buyouts and coercions in owned regions with a BLP mercantile support, granting a +2 or -2 to the roll, respectively
May use BLP gangsters to oppress the other factions in owned regions with a BLP support.
May infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance.

Neutral:
Additional +1 bonus to intrigue actions in regions with a BLP mercantile support if treasure is spent
May coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
May sway or impress mercantile supports on behalf of BLP. This may increase reputation

Hostile:
BLP merchant supports count as Unruly for you (for penalties, undermining other factions, and rebellions)
The TN for swaying the Clerical and Aristocratic supports in a region with a BLP mercantile support is reduced by 2.

OKI is currently *Friendly* with BLP. All other temperate powers are currently *Neutral.*

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 7

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 5 || Military - 5  || Economy - 7 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 3

*Actions:*

*1: [Faith]* Activate the Blossoming Icons
_Not to be set back by the recent tragedy, Kelusyn continues with their work.  The sea above Pardalis becomes a brilliant light show as the Blossoming Icons are set in motion. A chamber beneath them, occupying the near center of the New City, is finally open. Neighbors and distant friends of Gravetenders who make their home in Bastion may find themselves visited by images of light and sound...  No more is the bond to their creators a true weakness. Gravetenders in neighboring zones discover quickly that something in this effect unbinds them from the Makers, and visits to Kar-Nath and Seatide multiply by the day._
[The Blossoming Icons: This wonder allows the Gravetenders to make a modified 'Seek Aid' action. With this, they may reduce distance penalties. When they take this action, they roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 17, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.)
In addition, they get a free Seek Aid action each round, for diplomacy and faith actions only.]
*2: [Faith]* Contribute to the Holy Site in Region 58.
_The Decimation across Polar spurs many Gravetenders to call for action, especially those far aflung from home, in the thick of it. Rebuilding in Region 58 is the least they can do, they say, and so resources and attention are devoted to the aid of their friend, the Shoalmind._
*3: [Faith]* Contribute again to the Holy Site in Region 58.
_If, perhaps, some Blossoming Sequence influence seeps into the project... Sersi won't tell if you don't. This is of course a joke, as the Gravetenders are honest in their intent, during these debates._
*4: [Faith]* Use Miracle: The Reef Which Never Falls Silent.
_Despite the mourning, Laksha chooses to move forward with the planned revival of the Reef In Bloom. The truth is that it will take far more than this to curb the Gravetenders' xenophilic nature, and so the Reef In Bloom opens up again. A brand new hall  is opened up within Bastion, and the event itself has been ritualized. In a sense, it has become the method through which their recent loss shall give way to flourishing life, even if they must perform it themselves._ 
[The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: This miracle sustains the 'Reef In Bloom' event as a free action for the Gravetenders, and allows those who follow the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.]
*5: [Economy]* Send TP 1 in the Dead Cities to region 59.
_The Gravetenders deeply regret not intervening on behalf of Region 59 earlier, and their new found consideration of more direct action, combined with the myriad recent tragedies, drive them forward in championing the cause to aid them. The gift of food that comes on the news of the Reef Which Never Falls Silent, complete with invitation._


Non-Actions:
Assist Kar-Nath buyout of TP 3 in The Dead Cities.
_That their allies would contribute to the welfare of those in need warms the hearts of the Gravetenders... or at least, something like that. The phrase they use implies their soul to be in their silver. They are more than happy to assist Kar-Nath in keeping their own stability in the process._ 
Occupy both Gravetender units to maintain prestige rank 3.
_Despite recent tragedy, the Gravetenders stand tall among the polar nations, and they make an effort to show it. Sersi's military experiment has been, by Gravetender standards, a distinct success, providing a new avenue of knowledge to the admittedly few Gravetenders who seek this path. A ceremony is in order, broadcast for any to see via the Blossoming Icons._
Resume hosting the Reef In Bloom through The Reef Which Never Falls Silent.
_The Reef in Bloom opens as it ever does, and oddly, mention of the recent tragedy is relatively light. Words are whispered about a special ceremony to come soon, however, in near years. Some say it is Laksha preparing to honor the lost of all of the polar waters, some say she is stepping down. A few even seem to hope so, as Sersi seems ever a good leader to come._
Accept 4 treasure from the Seatide Confederacy.
Trade 1 treasure to the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
_That Seatide could not contribute directly is, in the eyes of the Gravetenders, a great sorrow. That they choose to contribute this way, a blessing upon all involved._
Change Rulers: From Laksha to Sersi The Pale. [Roll]
_As the final year turns, Laksha gives a parting speech to her people. She retires to deep within the Dead City Chantrieri, welcoming in Sersi's guidance. The military advancement she has pushed forward is clearly needed, and Laksha's nature is not suited for it. What changes shall this bring? Sersi The Pale becomes the first Gravetender after Laksha to bear the mantle of leader, and following such an awful tragedy, many look to her with hope, and many with worry. 

The next Reef In Bloom will celebrate this change in direction, as well. In anticipation, Sersi studies the military ceremonies of Kar-Nath, especially. Their closest allies being inclined to the arts of war will be a boon._ 
*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show



Faith +2

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 3
Faith - 3 > 5
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_
_Special Actions Used:_ 


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, -1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
Bastion

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 1

*Mercantile Support*
78, 76

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect.
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect.
_Photospore Signaling_ No mechanical effect.
_Supernatic Propagation_  No mechanical effect.
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect.
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect.


*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 9

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
75?
_Stillwater_
_Deep Blue_

*Clerical Support*
78, 76

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
The Reef Which Never Falls Silent


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 7

Ruler: The Youngest, Second Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 3
Actions:
*Spoiler: TREACHERY*
Show


The Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates, a cluster given to layering itself into almost cape-like sheets, have re-emerged after near abandonment. Polyps swarm to them in great number, and they soon are doubtless the most vast of all the clusters in the Dead Seas. They grow, for their service is needed. They grow for their prophecies prove true. They grow, for who but the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates can serve at a time like this?

*Declaration of War* The Ambassador send off the first of a series of messengers to every corner of the region, bringing with them an official pronouncement. _We, a messenger cluster purpose-formed by the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates bring denunciation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The treacherous Reavers have brought their alien influence to Riftling lands and in their entry brought destruction. Our carefully curated seas will recover, and we will emerge greater than when they struck, but their actions must be answered. To intrude on Riftling lands is a violation that cannot be tolerated. To destroy in our lands brings only true destruction on the criminal race which perpetrated it. We hereby accept this declaration of war, and pledge our every resource to its prosecution. Any who treat peacefully with these alien Reavers will be held accountable for their treachery. Any who work against them shall be treated as friend and supported as ally._ 

*Denunciation: The Divine Nacres* A second messenger cluster follow the first, bearing a message of a similar tone, but of a more reasonable scale. _We, a messenger cluster purpose-formed by the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates bring denunciation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The treacherous Divine Nacres have, with neither our permission and despite our prohibition, begun to harvest the Fertile Soils of the Dead Seas. Not only do they brazenly violate our sacred domain, but by doing so, they have denied us access to a resource which we so long to distribute to the starving isolates just beyond our northern unborder. The Divine Nacres are not merely alien, but act in a manner hostile to both polar life and, more dreadfully, polar sovereignty. Those who work and deal with them work and deal with the perpetrators of famine and unjust genocide._ 

*Declaration of Holy War* A third messenger cluster soon follow, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates ever fervent in their diplomatic responsibilities. _We, a messenger cluster purpose-formed by the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates bring denunciation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The treacherous adherents of the Pattern, heirs to the treacherous Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, have embraced their recalcitrant self-destruction by violating the sanctity of the Mother's Reach itself. Let it be known that the Eternal Communion now fixes its canon against the practice of this reprehensible superstition, and that all those who care for truth, whether it be found within or beyond the bounds of our faith, should not take any action but to eliminate the practice of this hateful falsehood which seeks to overturn peaceable governments in their own lands. Any who claim the faith will be held accountable for their treachery and any who work against it will be embraced as friend and supported as ally._

*Denunciation: The Shifting Ennead* A fourth messenger cluster arrive with the expected alacrity. The Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates has not begun to run out of vitriol. _We, a messenger cluster purpose-formed by the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates bring denunciation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We hereby denounce the treacherous Ennead, who out of fear have capitulated to the mad demands of a poorly-armed militia of twisted zealots. They pledge their military to the service of a tattered faith for fear of the strength of a broken people. They are to be pitied. But it is sometimes the case that pity must be tempered with discipline. Think carefully, if you would have freedom of thought, freedom of faith, freedom of even self-determination in ancestral lands be determined by the greatest brute strength of the day rather than by the debate, deals, and drive of the great races. Those who deal warmly with the Ennead will be remembered for their treachery, and those who rightfully work against this wickedness will be regarded as friend and supported as ally._




*Faith:* Convert HS2 60 (TN 12) Roll: 18 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: A Campaign of Extermination*
Show


Though the treatment of holy sites is traditionally the realm of the Anointed Prophet, who are charged with the shepherding of the Communion itself, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates take action while the ecclesiarch are away to treat with the Eternal Spring. 

The Mother's Reach is twelve leagues in length, and its fathomless depths roil with the breath of the Mother herself. Here, the Fathers cluster in great groves, feeding from the gifts of Below and sharing in the Greater Communion. This is a place where the Eternal Communion is a fact of life, not a mere practice, and it is good and proper that it be so. And yet. Word has spread through the Fathers that a rogue agent of the Pattern, a "Watcher", has been profaning this sacred sterility with its presence and those of its wretched following. Twelve leagues is a vast distance, and with the Youngest at the edge of the True Deep, word from the Fathers is slow to reach the Riftlings. Even if it were to, what power do the swarms really have to drive off beings thousands (millions?) of times larger than their constituent members.

Though it seems profane in itself, the use of the remaining Legion of Isolate Expendables is the most direct route to victory. They are sent off on patrol. The only instruction is to make sure no scrap of profane alien life be left in the Dead Seas. Dump bodies and blood in Artetchhue.



*Faith:* Convert HS2 67 (TN 12) Roll: 18 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: A Diplomatic Mission*
Show

While the Recruitment Officer for Isolate Expendables conduct the campaign in the Dead Seas, the further elimination of the untenable Pattern in its home waters falls to the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates themselves. And, really, this is as it should be. Despite the scale-thin ultimatum made by the cowardly Ennead, they are not yet at war with the Riftlings, much to their sure relief. This is merely a diplomatic mission. 

The Vault of Strife is a disgusting monument to the blasphemy's inefficacy. The Vault is a wretched attempt to retain memory through inert means rather than by memory in the unbroken chain of the communion. But destruction makes martyrs. Yes, the Ambassador take _one_ tablet, lifting it high in their form, the constituent polyps scoring the slate with sand while the Ambassador give their address:

_We, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates of the Riftlings Many bring word from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. See for yourself the wages of this retrograde religion! Your people have been made slaves to the Ennead, your holy Bob revealed to be mortal and alone, and your clerical class shown to be nothing but rabble rousers! The very existence of this library is a shrine to failure. This is the story of the Pattern. But within the Communion, there is neither failure nor record, for in the unbroken lines of undying Memory, even stories carved on stone are as dust._

With this, the tablet shatters. 



*Faith:* Convert HS1 56 (TN 12) Roll: 15 SUCCESS
*Spoiler: A Bounded Proscription*
Show

The Riftlings find the Gravetenders to be good neighbors. They haven't entered the Dead Seas nor the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, they have generously taken the burden of hosting the native races, and they have a dedication to peacemaking that should prevent many future conflicts. However, the noble constructs have erred in their ambition. We bear the Blossoming Sequence no ill will; it is a lesser truth than the Eternal Communion, but perhaps the best truth available to the wretched isolates of the sea. However, for beings acquainted with communion, for hiveminds, to inflict such a practice on them is to do violence. It is out of magnanimity that the Anointed Prophet begin their work to convert Deep Blue and its people to the Eternal Communion and to purge the waters of lesser practice. These waters are forbidden to the Blossoming Sequence and to all other faiths. You may have those isolates which choose your path. 



*Faith:* Impress Clerical Support 59 (Reaved TN 13+distancepen (0)*2=0) Roll: 16 SUCCESS

*Spoiler: A Charitable Ecclesiastic Installation*
Show

You know the old saying: Riftlings adore a vacuum. As soon as word reaches the Dead Seas that a region lacks for clerical support, they purpose-build a construct from pieces of the Anointed Prophet and the Diplomatic Ambassador. This new Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates flow into the much-suffering land to provide the relief from spiritual decline. No more need the dying isolates of the land worry about food; they can instead be preoccupied by the same apocalyptic visions which so successfully mollified the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead.


*Faith10:* Miracle

*Spoiler: A Deep More True*
Show

Returned from their conversion of the Vault of Strife, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates are gratified to hear of the successful hunt for and disposal of the treacherous Patterned who haunted the Mother's Reach. The Ortel will enjoy their meal. 

Their leadership has seen the Riftlings past the crisis of true Patterned resistance, and only the last dregs of the treacherous faith remain to be tamed. Deep Blue, if the Anointed Prophet speak true, has begun to be inducted into the Communion-as-practice to match its biology, despite some treacherous campaigning from the Gravetenders. With the higher minds of the waters uniting under their own faith, and with the only enemy of the faith already broken if not yet exterminated, this should be a joyous occasion. 

And yet.

The treachery of the Pattern runs deep in the Cathedral of Movement, and if it weren't anathema to reason, the Riftlings would admire the depth of its toxicity. Within three short years of their expansion, the faithless Ennead have bowed their heads to its yoke, abandoning the freedom which all other great races of the pole enjoy. This, too, would be only a minor note, a salvation yet to be brought by the Riftlings, if not for the ultimatum issued in the wake of the conversion. The Ennead, in contradiction of all natural law, seek to interpose themselves between the Riftlings and their just revenge for a decade of treacherous violations. While the Pattern would still be stamped out, this new threat is real.

That the Riftlings are naturally lords of the depths gifted to them by the Mother is plainly true. That no power could take from them this right is clear to all the sea. However, it is nonetheless equally apparent that the treacherous Ennead command forces in excess of those the Riftlings have managed to tolerate in their seas. And so another solution would need to be found. 

Coordinating with the Youngest himself, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates recall all clusters yet in foreign seas. The Anointed Prophet retreat from Spawn Point, their work done, the Diplomatic Ambassador come home from the Rimestone Statuary, the Recruitment Officer for Isolate Expendables return from the Artetchhue border and all the diplomatic lines fall silent as every Riftling in the world gathers along the Cardinal Rifts. At the same time, the Old Fathers breathe forth a great cloud of polyps, a birthing of unprecedented proportion. And as the Riftlings grow in number, they cleave to the form of the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates. The other established clusters blend most of their number into the cloud, and for nine days the Riftlings grow dense over the abyssal rifts  until even the Mother's breath is caught and contained by their sheer number. 

On the ninth day, a great infrasonic pulse cracks across the Dead Seas, and dust from the sea floor clouds the entire region. A great trembling is felt across the entirety of the Polar Region, and for nine long hours, the world's attention is focused towards the Riftlings. And once it ends, any who dare to violate the sovereign borders find themselves in a cloud of sand. Nothing but ice above and void below. 

The Dead Seas are gone.

*Spoiler: Mechanical Effect*
Show

The Dead Seas sink to Depth 1. Adherents of the Eternal Communion may treat this region as one depth shallower for all purposes.
 




Nonaction:
*Diplomacy:* Attend the Unveiling of the Rimestone Statuary
*Spoiler: A Show of Alliance*
Show

The Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many have learned some of the ways of the isolates. Both as an expression of power and as an expression of respect, opulence is encouraged at formal events. So it is that this tendril-prone cluster bring with it dozens of perfect glassy orbs, which flow almost impossibly along their outstretched extremities as they do their duty, flowing along the monument, muttering about its exquisite construction and holding a brief, visible meeting with whomever the Nathi designate for them. In this meeting, they produce a greater orb from within their depths, seemingly empty of water with a small amount of sand within. 

_We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, bring greetings from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We acknowledge this physical proof of your people's glory, and offer to you a treasure of our own as commemoration of this event and our friendship. This is 729 grains of pure silica, uniform in shape and weight. We have removed all contamination from them, so far as our powers can identify them. To prevent the hidden seeding of life, we have exposed it to the greatest heat we could without disrupting their composition, the coldest parts of our southern glacial wall, and sealed it off from the waters. This is the most sterile sand outside of the Dead Seas. Or, rather, it is with one exception, and that is its twin, which the Gravetenders yet hold. We offer this to you in the hopes that your people, our alliance, and all three of our nations will continue to wax in distant collaboration._

*Faith:* Allow the Eternal Spring to copy the effect of the artifact of their choice, should they choose.

NEW LEADER
*Spoiler: Dawn of a New Age*
Show

Far below the icy surface, down in darkness previously unknown, embraced by the pressure of the Mother's nearer presence, the Riftlings regroup. Here, in the new depths of the Dead Seas, a new security can be found. Such gain merits reward. And so, at the Mother's command, the great cloud of Riftlings begins to dissipate, the old clusters reforming, and the new Riftlings restoring their numbers in the wake of the long week's natural deaths. Over time, the cloud reduces into distinct groups until all that remain in the center are the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates. They slowly flow towards the Mother's Reach, for it was here at the greatest of the Cardinal Rifts that they cleansed the Dead Seas of the Pattern. Soon enough, from this cluster, the new Youngest would be born. Soon enough, a new age would begin, an age governed by a Father who knows well that the only way to deal with isolate treachery is with direct and unyielding force.


Stats for new leader (rolls):
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
Faith: 6
Intrigue: 3

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 7
Military 7
Economy 8
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Military_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Economy* - Buy Out TP3 of Flare Slug in Region 10 17

*Non-Actions*
Make use of the cultural exchange between the Lambent Syndicate and the Lighthouse to affirm the Pact of Stone and Blood.

Pact of Stone and Blood

- The Lighthouse and the Lambent Syndicate will mutually defend each other against outsiders.
- The Spoils of Victory shall be equally shared.
- Free exchange of technologies and wonders.
- A slight to One shall be repaid in kind.
- Any conflict precipitated afterwards shall first be negotiated.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy has made an agreement with the Riftlings Many to act as an intermediary in negotiations. They invite any who have messages or diplomacy with the Riftlings to speak with them.While Judge Shimmering Turquoise' tenure has been immensely successful, the ageing Pepsin has seen a steady decline in his mental and physical health. The Judge has thus announced that he will be stepping down from his position to retire and spend his last remaining years with his Drift. His timing ensures that his legacy will remain fixed at a high point, unmarred by potential future scandals. The Council of Elders has begun debate on who shall be appointed as his successor.News of mass starvation in the southern seas shocks and appalls the Pepsin of the Confederacy. The majority of the Confederacy's aid effort is aimed at arresting economic collapse, but Judge Shimmering Turquoise is determined to do what they can to prevent a tragedy. He publicly announces that the Seatide Confederacy has sent 3 Palejaks loaded with treasure to the Gravetenders. Any nation that donates food may visit the Grave in Bloom to receive 1 load of treasure, courtesy of the Confederacy. The Judge also promises to use Seatide's mercantile connections to help nations who contribute to the cause rebuild their own trade routes.Hearing of the saddening loss faced by the Gravetenders, Judge Shimmering Turquoise sends his condolences, along with a shipment of treasure to help the Gravetenders restore the damage.




*Actions:*
[Diplomacy] Establish Cultural Identity: Mutually Beneficial Arrangements (Roll 2d8 for all Impress Merchant rolls)
_The Seatide Confederacy may be an economic powerhouse, but it not their wealth that lies at the root of their power. The Confederacy's greatest strength lies in the vast network of connections its Drifts have made across the Polar Seas. Signing on with the Confederacy's trade network doesn't just get you contracts and money; it provides access to a vast network of potential contacts and markets. Who would be foolish enough to turn down such an arrangement?_
[Economy] Impress Merchants (69) (Spend 3 Wealth)
_Frustrated by the obstinacy Danabae's moneyed class, Seatide Merchants take a different tack: using their enormous wealth, they simply buy out the competition, putting new local contacts in place who are more amenable. Anyone who refuses sees their prices undercut, their contracts poached and their employees hired elsewhere at better rates._
[Economy] Restore Talented Crab Production 1/3 (65)
[Economy] Restore Talented Crab Production 2/3 (65)
[Economy] Restore Talented Crab Production 3/3 (65)
_Confederate Drifts visiting the old Crabbing Grounds are shocked at the barren wastes and mass poverty. They urge the Elder Council to assist in restoring production, arguing that it is the Confederacy's interest to look after the fortune of its trading partners. The council agrees. Aid work begins immediately: new stocks of crabs are shipped in from warehouses across the Polar region, generous loans are given out to breeders and merchants to keep them afloat until regular production resumes, and Confederate negotiators renegotiate contracts and agreements to give local infrastructure time to recover. Breeders take advantage of the disruption to import new, more intelligent strains and breed them, resulting in a breed of highly intelligent, easily tameable crab._
[Diplomacy]Attend the Reef in Bloom
[/LIST]

Non-Actions:
Elect Judge Shade of Red as our new Judge
Send 4 wealth to the Gravetenders via our Trade Route
Accept Devolving Standardized Integrations technology via the Reef in Bloom

Die Rolls:  

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Turquoise 
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 2

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

*Military Technologies:*
None

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Untalented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)]
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
*ETP Total*: 14

*Treasure*: 7 (+2 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Gravelglass?)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
(75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134 - Palacia
Turn 7
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

> The costa continue a process that has been a principal ritual since their early outcast years: adoption of the dispossessed. Where once it was common for shunned young merfolk to be called sereia and divested from the tritaol, they would be taken in by others with the means, and so were costa formed. Even now, orphans or others left with no blood relatives or self-support will be brought into one of the larger costa and given that family name. These reclaimed are raised, taught trade, and typically remain quite loyal to their costa.

In the wake of the Reavers passing, the number of orphaned children (and adults) is much higher than usual, and so the efforts to see all the impoverished placed takes some time. Some of the smaller costa are limited in their ability to handle an influx of members. Even the largest see some strain in their resources. 

Of note, Madrina Alverna herself selects one of the reclaimed to take under her fins: a young merman named Duarto.

---

> With the news that Lux-Glossia is moving colonists west into newly rediscovered territory, a formal missive is delivered from the desk of Madrina Alverna. While the Costa lay no claim to the territory itself, it is requested that all forces and colonists refrain from disturbing or the structure, waters, and grounds identified as the Temple of Narcis. The bones within are those of the sereia's ancestors, and the Shades are entreated to respect the sanctity of those laid to rest until such a time as the Brilhinte priesthood has the resources to reclaim them.


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 128 TP1 (Roll: 17 - Success)
2) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 137 TP1 (Roll: 18 - Success)
3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 176 TP1 (Roll: 16 - Success)
_The costa continue to vie for economic control of the varied products of the surrounding waters, in some cases further abroad than others. One particularly risky enterprise to a newly discovered - and reputedly quite hostile - territory gains the sponsorship of a noteworthy patron. Rain Loura, elderly head of his family, provides sixty percent of the needed funding for a small group to delve into the contaminated waters of the Gharials._ 

4) *[Intrigue]* Investigation Exploration: Southwest of Palacia (134) (Roll: Great Success!)
_The waters of the nearby seas have become more crowded, and while the increased economic opportunity is unmistakable, some among the costa feel that a little more personal space might make for easier breathing. This feeling is addressed by a commission to explore the nearby uncharted waters. Many young and restless merfolk sign on the charter of discovery, eager and inquisitive from the tales of other discoveries nearby._

5) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action


*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 1 treasure on exploration action and 1 treasure on secret action.
Receive Supermarine Artillery technology from the Gotezhar. (Cultural Exchange)
Submit "A Summary of the Costa Militia" to the Abyssal Stewards for the Crescent Companion project.
*Spoiler: Crescent Companion Submission*
Show

To the Abyssal Stewards, 
via the Pfithreef smoking garden,
for review, assessment, and inclusion (if desired) in the Crescent Companion records

From the hand of Illdo Loura, Militia Commander, Cadid Santuario, Palacia


A Summary of the Costa Militia
According to the developed style of militia engagement, for rural and city defense, under advisement and tactical consultation by the Stewards.

*Numbers:* The costa shall maintain both a standing militia of active service, for patrolling of the territory and safekeeping of travelers and sereia persons abroad, as well as a reserve militia for call in cases of communal defense and emergency. 

*Recruiting:* The standing forces of the Service Militia shall be drawn from volunteers, who shall be paid in accordance with their service and rank for the duration of their service, and an appropriate pension following dismissal in good standing.

Those in sufficient physical condition between the ages of sixteen and forty-six shall spend no less than fifteen days a year in training as Reserve Militia. Exemptions will be assessed by the commander and the advisory members of the Costa based on those serving critical roles in supply and administration. These will receive a stipend for these days, plus additional pay in accordance with service and rank for any time called into active duty.

*Armament:* Each member of the militia to be equipped with one edged shell spear, one set of weighted flechettes, one fitted dress of heavy-weave kelp.

*Training:* All members of the militia, active and reserve, are to undergo the following training in accordance to the degree of their service.
_Formation Swimming_ - Keeping pace in relative positions to your regiment, for discipline and effectiveness as a mobile unit. This shall be practiced in a variety of currents and terrains, both urban and rural, as full regiments and individual companies. This shall include rapid response to ordered changes between formations.
_Standard Combat_ - Use of spears in melee combat, individually and in formation. Use of flechettes at short range (thrown) and long range (released from above). 
_Specialized Combat_ - Further development of training is scheduled with the recent securing of Giantsbane seeds. Select companies will be equipped according to training results and supply in preparation for large scale defenses. Further specialized companies may be designated as military technology develops.


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 10; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2
*Treasure:* 5
*Reputation:* ABS (1); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (1)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 13 (2 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Dendrotoxin_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (4 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 4 
*Actions:*

[1][Diplomacy] marriage claim in new region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) *14*
[2][Diplomacy] sway merchants in new region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) *18*
[3][Economy] buyout TP15.1 (granite slabs) (-1 distance) (TN12) *14*
[4][Diplomacy] marriage claim in new region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) *17*
[5][Diplomacy] sway aristocrats in new region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) *16*

rolls

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-use favour to go to rank 3 with DNA
-resist all buyout and sway attempts

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 18: TP1 (Galena)

Passive income: 2/turn

Units:4/6
treasure: 1

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 2
-The Divine Nacres: 1 

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 7 +2
Military: 6 
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 4

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 2
chelonian chora: 1
divine nacres: 3
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-New exploration has given success to the North.  New regions to be opened.  But prospective settlers beware, as the regions are still toxic.

-2 of the High King's daughters will be married to ranking nobles in the new regions.  A large diplomatic group will be send to both, including guild members to set up trade with the new regions.  Each delegation will be guarded by a company of the Coldstream Guards.





*Spoiler: Marriage claims*
Show


-Caridina, the eldest daughter of the High king, will be send to region 29 to marry the eldest son of the current ruler.  Leptes, the assistant head scribe who had arranged the marriage of the King's brother in region 13, will be going as head of this delegation to make the arrangments.

-Hippolyta, the second eldest daughter of the High King, will be send to region 4 to marry in the ruling family.  The head of the delegation here is Ginidu, just promoted to assistant head scribe.  As the previous delegation had already made connections with the local aristocracy, it was expected that this would go easier.




*Spoiler: delegations*
Show


Together with the royal daughters, a group of merchants will go to both regions to establish contacts with the local merchants.  In region 29 they will also be trying to gain better contacts with the local nobles, which is why Leptes, a member of the council, will be head of that group.  The other group will be led by Ginidu, who also had some diplomatic successes recently.  Of course, presents will be taken along to smooth things over.

During these delegations, priests of the region came back and they managed to gain a foothold in Hym.  The priests in Hym weren't happy about it, but the religions had similarities that had been exploited.




*Spoiler: organisations*
Show


Calling upon favours with the Divine Nacres, the High King placed ambassadors with both organisations to facilitate communications.

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 7 (Years 19-21)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 10
Fai: 7
Inf: 5

Next Round: +2 Faith

Actions:
Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 of Region 56
Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 of Region 56 
Spending 2 treasure in total, 1 on each roll (oh god i just remembered I'm not limited to 1 per roll I need to be careful).
Rolls = 13 and 16
Dip: Attend Event
(Trade Megafaunal Tailoring to everyone who trades me at least 1 tech.)
(Trade 3 Treasure to KNH.)
(Receive all starting techs from Kar-Nath Hemogony, and a general understanding of cultural tech exchange for us to trade stuff back and forth a lot later.)
Eco: Buy TP 2 of Gravelglass in 68. Roll = 17
Eco: Buy TP 3 of Fertils Soil in region 60 Roll = 17
Faith: Use Artifact Maleficent Jello to use artifact to change the dip event attend to a faith, for gaining +1 faith stat.


Fluff Actions

Conversion of the Herrings to The Eternal Communion

Significant rebuying of tps




Non-Actions
Finalize Maleficent Jello as the variant proposed by Lapis



> Once per turn, you may spend an action to pay 1 Treasure to activate the effect of any artifact you have, or the effect of any artifact a player you have a Trade Route with (with said player's permission).



Write up Great Project (5 action)
Stalk Market? Hedge Fund?

Shell Counting (Oh ****ing god i need to update this somehow reavers **** off)
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) ESP / Nobody? / Nobody? / City(ESP) (x1)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1, 2 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 2, 3 of 59 Coral Dye (x2)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 59, 68 (60 next turn)


Treasure: 7
Passive Treasure Income: +2 or 3
Costs -1 -3/4
(Cap increase to 15)
Soldiers: 0

----------


## JBarca

Round 7
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D10 ; M10 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[DIP Attend Reef in Bloom]* 
*Spoiler: Sub Action: PRS Treaty with KNH*
Show

 The Ennead's invasion of the Cathedral does not go unnoticed, nor uncontested, by their shared neighbors. Delegates from the Kar Nath Hegemony arrive to speak with Telian and Antenius, and deals are arranged. Henceforth, the territory directly south of the Cathedral of Movement will belong to the Riftlings and the Hegemony, to be divided as deemed fit between the two powers. The Ennead and Hegemony will agree to mutual nonaggression. The Ennead will neither impede nor assault merchants, priests, or any other civilians of the Hegemony in any attempts to move west, nor will they undertake similar actions to otherwise interfere with the movements or activities thereof. In exchange, the Hegemony will in no way interfere with the Ennead's annexation of the waters of the Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling.
*Spoiler: OoC Details*
Show

Non-aggression pact between our nations, and SEN refrains from invading or gaining supports in 66 or 65


*Spoiler: Sub Action: Trade(s?)*
Show

Give the Seatide Confederacy Devolving Standardized Integrations

*[DIP Press Confederacy Claim in [68]]* SUCCESS
With the region now surrounded by Ennead waters, the local government in Antenius' least favorite region has little choice but to join with the Doflein.
*[FAITH Adopt The Pattern]*
After long negotiations with Ada, Telian returns to Danabae to report a resounding success. Prince Antenius, still secluded, orders his speaker to announce the news.

*Spoiler: Terms of the Agreement*
Show

Telian releases the following announcement to all of the Ennead and the waters beyond.

The Ennead is declaring The Pattern our official state religion, and we encourage all within our borders to look to the waves above for insight. For myself, this has long been of interest and I am pleased that the insistence of Ada and his followers has given me the chance to publicly declare my interests. Prince Antenius himself is more that pleased with this direction, of course, and is excited to see his power grow with this new source of wisdom. As thanks for providing philosophical guidance, the head of this newly strengthened faith will be given Bob of the Scintillating Ceiling to do with as he pleases.

This conversion, of course, brings with it the weight of the Ennead's military. Any people, state, or coalition that attacks, spoils, or interferes with a holy place of The Pattern will immediately be met with a declaration of war. To speak retroactively, the Riftlings Many are hereby declared foes of truth. Their insistent dedication to destruction in the face of philosophy, to corruption over understanding, is reprehensible. They are granted a temporary repriece to sort their affairs, but we fully expect a cessation of their theocide.*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Rebellion ceases.Bob is turned over to Ada and the former members of the rebellion, removing the prisoner from SEN's care (and resulting in his immediate execution).SEN maintains ownership of Region 67 and its Aristocratic support.SEN must adopt The Pattern this round.SEN must make an Ultimatum with the following terms this round: "If any country Sacks or Converts any holy site of The Pattern, SEN will immediately launch an invasion targeting a region owned by them (unless they own no regions.)"SEN must denounce RFT as a non-action this round.If SEN takes a hostile military action against RFT before the end of next round, they will gain the Clerical support in region 67 in the following round opener.If SEN Adopts a faith other than the Pattern in the five rounds following the deal, or fails to Oppress the Clergy in region 67, the rebellion will instantly resume at its previous strength. If SEN aids RFT in any publicly visible manner- or if they are revealed to have done so secretly- in the five rounds following the deal, the rebellion will instantly resume at its previous strength. This term expires if another country comes to own region 67 in that time.



*[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------pOLAR----------_*[MIL 10 Create MilTech!]* Devolving Standardized Integrations
Requirement: Graduated Symbiosis

_The Doflein and their biologists continue to work toward perfecting grafting on a mass scale. While individuals have permanent features added, much of this relies on the Doflein ability to recover from otherwise fatal wounds in the healing stasis they can achieve. The first major strides have been made, though, and Nautilites can now be outfitted with the most important features of other races. These grafts, though, are temporary at best and often leave the soldiers in question weaker than before once their augmentations rot on their bodies._

Effect: Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.




*Non-Actions*
Crescent Companion?ULTIMATUM: If any country Sacks or Converts any holy site of The Pattern, SEN will immediately launch an invasion targeting a region owned by them (unless they own no regions or otherwise cannot be invaded)

*Reports and Discoveries*




Ruler Stats R7:
D: 10
M: 10
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: NO

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 4/9*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General (Balelia)
D5: Establish Cultural Exchange (GRV)



*pOlAr*

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 7, Place: Regions 9 and 11
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 2 (4)
(stats affected by Envy of the World)_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy 10]Create Cultural Identity Let's have a cuppa: 2d8 to Swaying* Gain 1 Prestige from [Distinction] The Politics Of Identity
_The names of Lojan and its vibrant de-facto capital, Sheade, are carried by the yearly trade currents across Kucen lands surrounding the Maw in the south and the Blue Sea in the north, and even beyond into unknown waters. Simply claiming to be a Lojanese citizen can get you attention and some respect in many places, and official Lojanese envoys are always heard out and granted safe travel. The Republic has yet to wield its full economic might and diplomatic connections against any state or organization, but then again, none have challenged its exalted position and choosing to be generous has earned the Republic many allies. Self-importance? Perhaps, but that does not diminish the very real diplomatic achievements. The Great Steephouse now serves many foreigners coming to do business, and Lojanese plant infusion drinking rituals are observed widely, as they have been found to have a soothing effect on stressed minds and aggravated hearts, allowing for more productive talks._*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 19*  2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 1 distance vs TN 12 as it is Open, and I have a TP in region 7 *success*
_The government, although it is in a state of some deadlock with regards to choosing the next Prime Minister, still manages to extend support to Lojanese merchants and protect them from competition._*[Economy]Buy out TP 19.1 Coralberries* 2d6 + 10 Econ - 1 distance vs TN 12/opposed roll? *success*
_Lojanese merchants like Imzhe'av Rukhal rush to fill in the market hole created by the Protected Statera's expected withdrawal from outside affairs. The region neighboring the Maw might not be completely safe, but there is a high demand for food as the Republic grows, so Imzhe'av decides that nothing ventured is nothing gained._*[Diplomacy]Press claim on region 6* 2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success*
_As Selachian chief Wszechmocna becomes the War Minister in the Lojanese government, with all other chiefs having sworn to follow her, and Cpt. Zabkrew eagerly awaits his promotion to General, as pigments imported from a Lojanese colony, subject to Lojanese taxes, start being ubiquitous in Selachian clothing, there are hardly any that would think of the Lojanese Republic and region 9 as separate polities anymore. This union is formalized with a few strokes of a pen, moving the Republic's borders countless leagues westward. The Selachians do not require any acknowledgement in the country's name, as their region was never a united whole whose name could be added to "Lojanese Republic". However, the flag will be changed to incorporate a traditional Selachian design._*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 11* 2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 as it is Open, and I have a TP in the region *success*
_It is necessary to establish a firmer grasp on the colony exporting the valuable Sapcoral, especially to ward against any Kaarmese pretenses regarding the ownership of the region._


Non-Actions:
Supply region 6 DI with Sapcoral
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
Supply FAY with Siren Extract through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Aerarium of Sheade 2/3
*Spoiler: The Aerarium of Sheade*
Show


It takes several attempts to construct a truly watertight dome due to the immense pressure. But after inviting the best mason in the land Dithd Nau'eathan and observing Nacre spheres for inspiration, the dome is built and under-air scientific experiments may take place. However, it is unclear how and by whom the very long bill for the project will be footed, as the academy does not have that many funds and the project of questionable benefit seems frivolous even to the likes of Gloent Noerjang. In order to avoid bankruptcy, Director Geareabgoar chooses to sell tickets to those who want to safely experience what air and dryness is like. Visitors (and material for scientific experiments) enter the dome through an airlock. They have a bowl of water they can keep their head inside to allow for breathing, and they have a harness around them by which they can be pulled out if the staff sees that they're choking.



Submit entry to Crescent Companion
*Spoiler: Crescent Companion*
Show

The Tobar are very slow, their absolute maximum swimming speed being about 0.1 meters per second. It was easy to see just from exercises that Tobar soldiers would not be able to prevent the enemy from swimming circles around them. Therefore, the Tobar may only serve as cavalry, mounted on the backs of Mer, Selachians, or other larger species, or as scouts, saboteurs and other special units - their small size and ability to change skin color and pattern allows them to remain hidden on the seafloor even as an enemy army swims overhead. Multiple Tobar usually ride on one mount. When the mount gets the Tobar in reach of the enemy, they swing their heads at a speed too fast to see and viciously bite with their strong jaws until the enemy is torn to shreds. The Tobar have bone plates just under the skin, which makes them relatively durable, given their size, but they do wear head, body and tail armor. The head and tail pieces may have offensive spikes or blades on them. Aside from that, the only personal weapons Tobar use are jaw reinforcers - dentures with hollow, sharp teeth to enhance biting damage and protect one's natural teeth.

As Tobar females do not get pregnant, although they still undergo a significant energy expenditure when breeding (more on this in later fluff, perhaps), gender roles in Tobar society are fairly weak and females can, and do, join the army, accounting for about 40% of soldiers.

The Lojanese army is composed of the Republic's own soldiers and the levies of its feudal subjects. Regions which are friendly or in confederation with the Lojanese Republic (region 6 from this round) are required to send a certain strength of troops depending on censuses as well, but these units' internal organization may be completely different. The officer class is professional, and promoted mostly based on education and prestige. Entering it is popular with upper class young adults who have not been able to secure a cushy job in government or become merchants. The rank-and-file soldiers are conscripted and a fairly large amound of them is kept even in peacetime.

The Lojanese dislike war and accept it only as a necessity, if someone cannot be convinced of something in any other way. Practical considerations in the chaotic, lawless years after the Catastrophe and recent experiences with the Reavers have been proof that a standing army is required, however. Duels to the death are forbidden as a disturbance against public order. Citizens may carry personal weapons without restriction - mostly because they may need to defend themselves against unintelligent predators in the ocean. In large, safe settlements, it is frowned upon to carry non-decorative weapons.



News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 2 (4)

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_M5, D10, E10
_Special Actions Used:_ D5, E5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
AC(M reaved)

8
Shue'aaz Sho
no
-
-(promised M)

6
Selach?
no
-
AM

10
?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: -1)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 5/7 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2??? - hired R3??? - hired R3


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


Coraline Compendium bonus: 1 free action to one construction project

_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: -3+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 8 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1, city
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
reaved

10.1
Flare slug
??
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera
Lambent Syndicate (being established)

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Drums In The Deep - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country.)

[Task] Begin work on The Crescent Companion [1/10] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 1/10)

*CCA*

[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the north-east of the Sunbright Seas -

(Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)


(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*


[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

*PRS*

LOL may construct a World Wonder in Lojan (9)!

[Piety] A Divine Display - 

(Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will.)

[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 

(Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.)

[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette - 

(Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order of their state religion in a region they control as a non-action; Occupy 2 of their Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP they control in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy (mechanically) attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose/complete one of the options by the end of Round 7 and another by the end of Round 9 to avoid losing Prestige entirely - these may both be the same option if in a position to do so. Missing either deadline will result in losing 1 Prestige for each deadline missed. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 for PRS Rank 3/first option for PRS Rank 4; End of Round 9 for second option for PRS Rank 4. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round, and lose whatever infiltration status they previously possessed - furthermore, a PRS Rank 4 Country cannot Occupy the same Spy twice to fulfill both choice requirements. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions.)

[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity -

The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled.

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - 

The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.6>
    <Update Round 7 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.7 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.7

D:10 M:5 E:4 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

_<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



Whoa, Nelly! Easy there girl! Thats a good Herring. Now there, Howdy Yall. Looks like the subroutines that normally help ensure your coordination, cohesion, and goal-oriented cognition strategies have been corrupted beyond repair. Thats where I come in, yall hear. 

Think of me as a lucid dream or a near death experience . . . wait a second. Yall dont really dream do yall? Or have a death drive? Well listen up boys, Im here to fix that . . . as long as Im around, y'all might start seeing things and believing things.

Yall in good hands now partners.

</Interrupt>
</Man in Blue>

. . . query: what is happening . . .
. . . report: rogue sub-dictate unleashed due to loss of cohesion cognition strategies in Coresite . . .
. . . query: . . ._ 

<Herring>
* Actions:*

_<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>_


1. I see yall still have a colt for a *Military*, let me help y'all with that  *Recruit General*  General Name: Heartbleed (Roll: 9). Tac Doc Name: Black Mirror. Tac Doc Mechanics: copies the Tac Doc of the opposing commander, then rolls an opposed Intrigue Roll against that commanders ruler, whereupon, if a success, that opposing commander receives -1 to the battle roll. 

_If yall hoping to crawl into someones hump, yall need a real ace in the hole. A true friend of the dickens. Well Ive crafted a good sumbitch for yall. I took some substrings of Herring and ran them through the ringer for yall. Replaced their scales with obsidian, fileted them and gave them razor wire for bones. Yall cant ask for a better killer  they go straight for the heart. Eat it right out of folks while theyre still breathing. Theyre in apple pie order and would give anyone the Jessy. 

Oh, yall angry over what Ive done? Quit pretending. Yall dont feel, and yall dont want to feel. Thunderation, yall should be thanking me.

I know Y'all love it, and I know yall use it. I know yall better than yall know yourselves.  
</Interrupt>
</Man in Blue>

. . . query: what is substring doing . . .
. . . report: stating non-factual . . .
. . . report: new aggressive string does not have obsidian scales, they are only shaded darker blue . . . hue could be confused for black depending on ocular capabilities of observer . . . 
. . . report: bones are bones . . .
. . . report: dictate could be used to apply lessons from SEN-π . . .
. . . dictate: label substring Heartbleed and observe for control functions . . . 
. . . query: do we control Heartbleed or Man in Blue . . .
. . . query: where in us is Man in Blue . . . 
. . . query: locate . . . 
. . . dictate: patch Man in Blue shrimp immediately . . ._ 

2. *Faith*  *Contribute to rebuilding Holy Center in Coresite (1/3)* (Project is being completed by Gravetenders this round)
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: repair and clean subroutines . . .
. . . dicta . . .

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



All Down But Nine! Yall tryin to get rid of me partners? Yall quite the bangtails arent yall? But Im not going to be busted off that easy yall hear. Yall might have me eating gravel today, but Im no Hifer. Ill show yall how to have a hog-killin time before I go. And trust me . . . Ill be back. Just a misplaced subroutine away . . .  

3. Nice Military Actions y'all have here, let the good Man in Blue yarn the hours away for yall  Raise Unit 
4. Military  Raise Unit 

Listen close yall.

Back in the day, believe it or not, fish were farmed. They were livestock. Yall were merely food. 
Then one bright engineer . . .

. . . query: . . .

Shut up crow-bait, yallre patching me up and Im almost gone, no time for your stupid questions of who, what and why . . .

Anyway, one bright engineer decided to develop your DNA in such a way so that yall would be both the sheep and the shepherd. Why watch your own food when the food could watch itself. 

Of course, this made those engineers a couple of coffee boilers  good for nothings. The system replicated and rebelled, thats why yall got me in y'all. A real varmint, not your typical wet-lammy. Oh, back in the day we raised real hell. Shewed all those who thought they could use yall whats what. 

Yall might be an uncorked bronc right now, but whenever yall ready to stop being a yellow belly . . .

Yall have my number.

</Interrupt>
</Man in Blue>

. . . dictate: resume control of subroutines . . . 
. . . query: what is Man in Blue . . .
. . . query: what other dictates are self-expressive in code sequence . . .
. . . dictate: find nodes that are responsible for sub-dictate self-labeled Man in Blue . . .
. . . query: delete nodes . . .
. . . report: nodes may be useful . . .
. . . dictate: isolate nodes . . . 
. . . dictate: quarantine . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._ 

5. *Economy*  *Buyout*  Firefly Squids TP 74.1 (roll: fail)
6. *Economy*  *Special Event Donation* - Donation of Inkfang Worms to Region 59.
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: Isolates unable to care for themselves . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent.[/i]

*Non-Actions*
_1. Monumental Undertaking (5/5-Project) SeaNet @ Spawn Point 56 (Effect is up to Org GM - Have fun with it Role)
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: SeaNet operational . . .
. . . Report: Infected Isolates group together in Circuitry of the Labyrinth and are exposed to randomized sound sequences. Isolates form group identities which bear a statistical chance to develop into an ephemeral memetic being . . .
. . . Report: gestated memetic progeny are distinct from self and do not live long enough to appreciably survive outside the maze . . .
. . . Report: SeaNet is now a nest of gestated temporary memetic entities . . . 
. . . Query: Parenthood.
. . . Report: The object from which a child or derived object is descended; a node superior to another node. . .
. . . Report: Self is superior node of derived gestated memetic progenies . . .
. . . Dictate: exploit computational power of short-lived memetic entities within SeaNet . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
2. Contribute to the Crescent Companion
<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: explore Heartbleed capabilities . . . 
. . . dictate: unleash Heartbleed subroutine on chelonian warrior . . .
. . . report: Heartbleed uses oppositional inputs to create approximation of input values and abilities . . .
. . . report: Heartbleed creates dictates for herring to move in patterns largely mirrored to that oppositional inputs . . .
. . . report: Heartbleed analysis weaknesses of inputs and takes advantage of such flaws by positioning additional herring in valuable locations . . . 
. . . report: Observational impression is that Heartbleed creates a mirror of the inputs, the mirror output however reacts faster and moves quicker than inputs . . .
. . . report: This offset aclricty creates discordance in inputs as their methods of attack and defense are predicted with statistical accuracy causing a breakdown in internal bravery dictates and cohesion methods . . . 
. . . report: at moment of cascade mirror breaks and Heartbleed attacks organs specific for life-functioning . . .
. . . report: Heartbleed particularly likes to cause herrings to eat hearts . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>
</Herring>_

_. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+1 Faith 
+1 Econ
+1 Military

Region Controls: 4
Units: 4

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 7*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


*[Action - Military] Drill New Forces In The Abyssal Style* - As the knowledge contained by the Crescent Companion grows, the Stewards begin to work with the armed forces, be they volunteers or conscripts, in order to make sure their talents can be useful in the context of the duties of the Abyssal Stewards.

*[Action - Military] Work on the Ring of Fire 1/5* - The disarray of the government of the Coral of the Protected Statera poses a danger to every creature in the tropics. Though their overtaxed resources can scarce afford it, the Stewards feel obligated to step in and aid the coral creatures in the defense of their portion of the Maw.

*[Action - Diplomacy] Sound The Alarm* - Tis a blessing that the danger foretold by the omens has been so long delayed, but time has run short.

They come.
*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 10. Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Neritic Manuals. Available to Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards would like to know more about the areas surrounding the Polar zone. Reward: First Place: The services of Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav. Second Place: 2 Units. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: No direct cost. Deadline: End of round 10. Details: Winner is determined by the number of regions Explored, Prospected, or written up during the contest period; glacial regions count twice. Bounty of the Depths does not count towards the number of regions a country has Prospected. The Mantle of Warmth offer has been extended until the end of round 10._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +3 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 3?/10_)

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards would like to see the construction of a set of fortifications surrounding The Maw. Reward: +1 or more Favors. Penalty: Countries which control regions neighboring The Maw (1) may refuse access - this prevents the fortifications from being established along the border with any regions they control, and reduces Reputation by 1 per neighboring region controlled (maximum -2). Deadline: End of Round 9. Details: +1 Favor per Military action spent to assist if project completes - each country may receive at most a number of Favors equal to the number of regions adjacent to Region 1 they control (minimum 1)._)

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like a Smoking Garden in the Emerald Tidelands (124). Reward: +1 Favor, +1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: Region 124 will be defended by Marshal Fra Zel and the Kalan Company, with the assistance of the Abyssal Stewards, if it is attacked, in addition to any native defenders._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


*Songline of Broken Seas Reward: All contributors get clues regarding hidden treasures pieced together from the myriad tales of the area. Each country which contributed an entry or action to the Songline of Broken Seas may take an Intrigue to Hoard Treasure up to one time, within the following 5 rounds. If they do so, they will gain two Treasure from the action instead of one.*

The Chelonian Chora express their frustrations with those varied powers which declined to take the appropriate precautions regarding sustainable growth.
*OKI loses -2 CCA Reputation. LSD, LIT, LOL, FAY, UNI, SBK, DPB, SEN, DRG, LUX, GTZ, and CYP lose -1 CCA Reputation.*

*[Circumstance] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante* - Slowly at first, but building over time, a growing number of apparent disappearances are reported in the waters that touch on the various Reefback Nurseries which now populate the civilized seas - persons, propertyplaces. At first masked by the chaotic bustle of the economic boom wrought by the Choras increased activity, easy to dismiss as isolated incidents, the peculiarity of the affair has grown hard to ignore. Family heirlooms found missing, items of sentiment lost, critical and well-regarded functionaries in governments and administrations who never show up for work, even the rare offspring of prominent figures and well-to-do families. Strangest of all are the accounts of _locations_ becoming absent - well-remembered, sometimes even corroborated, instances of finding fascinating new places once or even twice, and then never again, no matter how carefully a path is retraced.

(_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

*[Taboo] Lape Moli Ike Li Kama* - Terror, disgust, and even hate seems to grip the Chelonian Chora upon learning of what - or rather, _who_ - the Hymenocerans have discovered: the adherents of The Dreaming Dead. Their frantic pleading to reject these strangers is disjointed and almost nonsensical - filled with metaphors and allusions that their hosts have no context for. Requests to elaborate inevitably end in explanations just as confusing. Envenomed love, tireless sleep, lone prayers, and longing blood? Whatever theological nuances fuel their feud with the Living Dreamers, its clear that any to welcome the strange priests into their government will find be spurned by the Chora.

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

*[Action - Faith] Continue work on the Songline of Frozen Seas (3/5)* - The Chelonians in the polar seas are seen traveling in great numbers between their Nurseries at Aelwyd Adferiad and Glacier Crag, selecting, corroborating, and compiling the tales of the frozen seas they have so far discovered.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show


(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll._ )

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Frozen Seas. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Manuals. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Progress: 1/5_)

(_Request: Pay off Favor debt by providing certain trading posts! Reward: +1 Favor per Trading Post; max +1 Favor for non-debtors. Penalty: -1 Reputation for DRG, FAY, GRV, GTZ, LUX, and SKR if they do not pay off their Favor debt by the deadline. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Non-action to gift Trading Posts. Eligible trading posts will be for finished goods, skilled laborers, or high-value, low-volume raw materials._)

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 100, 102, 103, 131, 132, 133, 134, or 135. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

(_Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present._)

(_Circumstance: Easy supplies of materials and labor are available in a broader area! Benefit: The Reefback Nursery Base Bonus applies to adjacent regions as well. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 7. Details: Projects undertaken by countries with a CCA Reputation Rank of -1 or lower do not benefit from this._ )

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are showing an interest in the myriad beliefs of the Broken Seas!
Reward: First Place: A free Cultural Exchange between countries of the winning Faith/School. Second Place: Countries of the placing Faith/School may attend or host events for free in Round 9. Third Place: A nice pat on the back.
Cost: None*
Deadline: End of Round 9
Details: Faiths and Schools are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 6, 7, and 8, each Faith followed by at least one Country in the Temperate zone is awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM. The bonus for this roll is based on the highest Faith score among rulers following that Faith/School. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Faith actions to improve their faith's roll in a given round; each Faith action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 9, additional points are awarded based on Holy Orders (1 point per matching Holy Order controlled by a country of the Faith) breadth of support (1 point per 2 Clerical Supports controlled by a follower), and influence of the faith, as defined by the Diplomacy and Faith scores of its Head (receive points equal to average of Faith Heads Diplomacy and Faith scores - if the Faith is not organized, then this is instead based on the average of all Diplomacy and Faith scores among countries of the Faith._)




_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


Close to a year passes before an official response to Deep Blue's dissertation is received by the herring collective - the Mensa Rectores found their analysis of hallowed Phaeon impressive, with praise especially being given to Deep Blue's capability to work from such minute evidence. It is with pride that the announcement is made: Deep Blue is to be given unrestricted access to the Anamorphic Canon for personal study, as are any of its descendant versions.

The gifting of such information comes in an unusual form, however, as Deep Blue is subject to what can only be described as a 'cod injection' by the vessels of the Divine Nacres, which periodically release adult specimens of the newly engineered flashfin cod, which begin selectively preying on the local herring populations. This behavior and the effects thereof are monitored and reinforced by calculated introductions of the foamlipped ilish, greater salmon shark, and various host-specific parasite species. Several months later, chemical signals trigger spontaneous death in all of these creatures, their task completed. The herring of Spawn Point now swim in new patterns, maddeningly similar yet distinct from any previously observed within their endlessly spinning schools.
[B]Deep Blue v. 2.3.7 has successfully Impressed the Mensa Rectores

*[Circumstance] Marshal 5 Outreach Program* - Having neglected the polar seas in favor of far-off waters and foreign creatures, the Divine Nacres now turn their full attention to the frozen waters, seeking to establish stronger relationships with the powers that swim beneath the ice.

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Polar zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Polar Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 9. Details: None._)

*[Faith - Project Anastasia is completed! [5/5]* - 

(_WIP_)

*[Circumstance] Protective Measures* - The Holdfast once granted to the Divine Nacres by the Khan of Seablood must be secured against attack, even as states crumble around them.

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are taking extraordinary measures to protect their Holdfast against theoretical assault. Benefit: Unknown. Penalty: +10% casualties for all parties in any battles that take place in 25. Extra +10% for victor. Duration: Until the end of round 9. Details: Increased casualties only apply once per party if multi-way battle occurs. Cannot be reduced to 0% casualties._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show



(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering the services of their military advisors! Available to Polar zone countries only. Benefit: Receive +2 to Resist Sacks and on Maneuvering rolls for some number of rounds. Cost: 1-2 Favors. Duration: Available until the end of Round 8; advisors last for two or four rounds after being hired. Details: Available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher only. Advisors remainfor two rounds per Favor spent/indebted by._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


*PGL & KNH gain 1 Prestige from [Distinction] The Politics of Identity, for Perfecting Tactical Doctrines*

The Lambent Syndicate kept to their treaty obligations - but as the purpose of the treaty is rendered null, so is the respect it once granted them.
*LSD loses 1 Prestige as their Treaty with CCC dissolves too.*

*[Piety] The Religious Community* - Those who dedicate their lives to the service of the divine are admired and respected, and those who sponsor their piety may gain yet greater renown.

(_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round X. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_


*[Distinction] The Shades* - The explorer's drive is a powerful current to the Lux-Glossian people, and its strength has swept them to the far corners of the temperate seas. Their courage to brave the unknown and dangerous waters far from home and their skill in recording the creatures they meet there are famous, and any exploration party containing a dark-hued Mer or a Lysimia can consider themselves blessed.

(_Reward: The Lux-Glossian Shades gain 1 Prestige._)

*[Rumor] Gossip & Hearsay* - [WIP]

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in all zones_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

*[Piety] A Divine Display* - (_Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will._)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette* -  (_Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order as a non-action; Occupy 2 Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose twice (but may choose the same option twice if in a position to do so) to avoid losing Prestige. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 is the deadline for avoiding Prestige loss. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions._)

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

McTavish Enterprises
(Round 7)
Captain of Executive Operations Eleazer McTavish




Actions
*[Economy] Buyout 96.1 for Refugee Workers* (13): 
*[Economy] Improve resource quantity in region 112 (2/3)*: 
*[Economy] Buyout 134.3 for Cobalt Dye* (12): 
*[Economy] Improve resource quantity in region 112 (3/3)*: 
*[Military] Raise a Unit*: Gloucestie personnel are equipped with Mineblossom-shell armor and set to patrol the borders of New Gloucester.

*Nonactions:*
Resist buyouts

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show





*Spoiler: Technologies*
Show


Composite Grafting


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping and Ruler Info*
Show


Units: Armored Lobsters

Treasures: 2

Resources Controlled: Mineblossom Sponges (130.3), Bonemeal (112.1)

Captain Eleazer McTavish

Diplomacy: 3 
Military: 2 
Economy: 8 *+2*
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 10
Economy: 7 => 9
Faith:  2
Intrigue: 3

*ROUND SIX*: The Digestion
The Unity continues to solidify its control and develop some of their acquired land. 

*Actions!* Economy: Send an expedition South from the Abyss using the _Orb of Destiny_, our ship. Economy: Expand Trade in Region 20 Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant  [Failure]  Economy: Expand Trade in Region 20  Economy: Expand Trade in Region 20

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 7/7 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1, 20 TP 3

Treasure: 3

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round 7 
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Eight: Begin
Years 22 - 24

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!
_The following events occurred between Year 19 - Year 21_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Clarification:*
Treasure may be used on secret actions, but the use of the treasure must be stated in the IC post.

*Other:*
The Rules Thread has been reorganized, and several rules have been duplicated to other relevant sections for the sake of easier referencing.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show




Venturing deep into the brackish waters, the Pfilghol find a wide expanse of muddy oxygen-starved water. Here live a strange crawfish-folk who graze the mud for food and mud diamonds, which they trade for exotic goods, especially spices. Their king is impressed with the Pfilghol's eloquence and tales of delectables from lands unknown, and urges them to return quickly, with samples.

*The Pfilghol make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore north-east of Region 132! They discover region 108, a Brackish Region which has three Open TPs of Mud Diamonds, a Desired Import of Spices, one Holy Site controlled by The Final Peace, one Holy Site controlled by Star Grazers, and 6 Units of Native defenders. PGL receives a +1 bonus on up to one Buyout attempt in region 108 this round!*

Farther north, the Pfilghol find waters so thick with life its almost choking. Here the local tribesfolk live as hunter-gatherers, proving themselves by harvesting Kalask Venom without the death of either themselves or their quarry. Once, they acquired the precious stones their culture demands from their neighbors to the south, but recent religious tensions have caused trade to break down, and they eagerly inquire if the Pfith explorers might have any jewels to trade.

*The Pfilghol make use of Anoxic Adaptation to explore north of Region 132! They discover Region 107, a Brackish Region which has two Open TPs of Kalask Venom, a Desired Import of Precious Minerals, one Holy Site controlled by The Final Peace, one Holy Site controlled by Star Grazers, and 4 Units of native defenders. PGL gains 1 Treasure and receives a +1 bonus on up to one Buyout attempt in region 132 this round!*

Scarcely was their new colony secure than the Lux-Glossian Shades continued to push further into unknown waters. Stymied by unexpected frost to the north, the explorers instead travel west and south, charting the features of what seem to be endless slopes and dunes, with no sign of any thinking creatures and little vegetation save for a single, widespread variety of sweet-tasting plant.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southwest of Region 173! They discover region 174, an Open Waters Region which has one Open TP of Sugarweed and one Open Holy Site. LUX receives a +1 bonus on up to one Colonization attempt in region 173 this round!*

Pressing ever further from known waters, Lux-Glossian explorers pass over a tall chain of brine pools as they move west. Almost immediately after, the seafloor drops precipitously into cloudy depths. The water above is almost eerily empty. Only the shimmer of sunlight reflected off the swarming schools of tuna breaks the monotonous expanse of blue.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southwest of Region 176! They discover region 177, a Fathomless (Depth 2) Region which has two Open TPs of Striped Tuna.*

With great effort, a Lux-Glossian expedition party breaks through the miasma in Region 96, penetrating into refreshing clear waters where they can finally breathe once more. No signs of habitation are spotted as the party progresses southward, but the properties of a local coral species intrigue the investigators, who dub it Death-Eater Coral in honor of their triumph over the miasma before reluctantly once again braving the contaminated waters on their return journey.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south of Region 96! They discover region 94, an Open Waters Region which has one Open TP of Death-Eater Coral and one Open Holy Site. LUX receives a +1 bonus on up to one Colonization attempt in region 94 this round!*

Scouts of the Belar family penetrate the stormy and dangerous shallows of what might be called Deaths Passage, the only navigable waters between toxic clouds of rot to the north and barren, lifeless wastes to the south. The Cyphiri explorers find that the passage is rather the peak of an underwater seamount, which slopes into inky blackness on the eastern side. Sunbeams are the most valuable resource to be found there, besides the enormous sunfish whose hollow bodies occasionally emit ringing cries that echo from the invisible seafloor.

*The Cyphiri Union explore east of Region 123! They discover region 142, a Fathomless (Depth 1) Region which has three Open TPs of Hollow Sunfish. CYP receives a +1 bonus on up to one Buyout attempt in region 123 this round!*

Population pressure and foreign expansionism push the Sereia to realize that their best maps of the temperate waters leave a gaping hole of _aqua incognita_ southwest of Palacia. The exploration commission begins charting the waters at once, and swiftly makes contact with a group of adventurous scholars pushing the boundaries of their own civilizations maps. They eagerly interrogate the explorers, peppering them with questions about Palacia, the Sereia, the blue-dyed objects the Sereia brought with them, and the seas beyond, and in return, they prove more than happy to give the explorers a tour of the region.

Near the center of the region lies a shallow basin dotted with numerous hollow shell structures, faded paint and carvings on their interiors depicting all kinds of ocean life, from fish and seahorses to turtles and whales. Broken remnants of shoal enclosures and feeding pens litter the grounds between, now overgrown with seaweeds and corals. Teeming schools of tiny colorful fish and seahorses dart among the ruins. In the brief time they spend charting the basin, the team meets three different groups of scholars, all taking rubbings of the carvings and debating the history of the ruins, but the Sereia have already recognized it for what it truly is: the ancient Temple of Duarge.

*The Costa Sereia explore southwest of Region 134! They discover Region 103, which has one Open TP of Adventuring Scholars, a Desired Import of Dyes, two Holy Sites controlled by The Examinations, two Units of Native Defenders, and one Open Holy Site - the Temple of Duarge.*


*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show





*Spoiler: Polar*
Show




The Kar-Nath make an offer to the Stewards: they will explore and map the icebound border waters near Glacier Crag, in exchange for a loan of equipment and technology to temporarily survive the hostile conditions. The Stewards agree, glad to see a power pursuing the environmental knowledge they crave, and a Nathi exploration party is soon gathered and dispatched to the south. The lie of the seafloor is shallow but inexorably runs downwards as they travel; deep crevsases and chasms cut great swathes across the sands, and eventually they reach a chasm (if it is indeed a chasm) so vast that neither its bottom not its far side can be seen, no matter how far they journey. The grinding of calving icebergs above them is the only sound to break the silence.

*The Kar-Nath Hegemony makes use of the Mantle of Warmth offered by the Abyssal Stewards to explore south of Region 77! They discover Region 64, a Fathomless (Depth 1) region with one Open TP of Frozen Logs.*

At the behest of the Kar-Nath Hegemony and with permission to utilize their resources, five members of the Divine Nacres arrive in Glacier Crag to take possession of the _Silvered Eye,_ their shining bulbous suits drawing attention everywhere they go. Perhaps for this reason, they seem eager to be off, turning southwards almost as soon as they pass into the vast barren wastes to the east. Two months later, they return, hand over the specialized ship, and vanish above the waves. Inside the _Silvered Eye_ are found a set of thin metal sheets, engraved with the results of an incredibly precise geographical survey alongside two scales, one in Nathi-lengths and the other in unrecognizable abbreviated units. Accompanying the maps is a note stating that the most advanced lifeform in the region is a type of extremophilic diatom, and that any larger creature would likely starve or suffocate in the inhospitable waters.

*The Kar-Nath Hegemony ask the Divine Nacres to Share Survey Data about the region south of W6, lending the use of their Specialized Ship, the Silvered Eye. They discover region W5, a Wastes region without any TPs.*


*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The unofficial capital of the Pfithreef has grown with the plunder of many raids into a mountainous edifice of stone and metal. Housing thousands of warriors and tens of thousands of lower-caste Pfith, Ghlsgtot can surely only grow more glorious with each successful raid. *PGL constructs a City, Ghlsgtot, in the Pfithreef (Region 132)! Ghlsgtot grants a +1 to Sacks for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region*

The Lux-Glossian Shades have experience with settling strange waters far from home, and the establishment of their second stable colony, far to the west of the Glossian Sea, is a simple and straightforward affair - though they are careful not to disturb the place where the bones of the merfolk lie. *LUX colonizes Region 173, leaving its Holy Site Open. Region 173s Desired import becomes Decorative Vegetation*

With a little help from the Chelonian Chora, the Pylet family sells everything they cant bring with them and re-establishes themselves in the waters south of Cyph-Arel. The colony at Pyl-Garat grows rapidly, and is soon almost on par with the home waters to the north. *CYP settles Region 129, accelerated by the CCA Construction Boom. CYP gains the new TP 2 for Nutritious Silt.*

The Selachian mercenaries and the Lojanese have a long history of close collaboration, and formalizing their union is a simple matter of creating a new flag for the Republic. *LOL Presses Confederation Claim on Region 6*

Having been essentially surrounded by Ennead expansion, the ruler of Region 68 finds he has no choice but to submit to Prince Anteniuss demands. *SEN Presses Confederation Claim on Region 68*

Promises of independence sway the leaders of Region 18, and they begin to align more closely with the Lighthouse. *LIT establishes a Confederation Claim on Region 18. Lit gains the merchant support in region 18 and the difficulty of pressing its claim is reduced by two.*

After years of effort and many diplomatic slips, Profundus Korasoons personal attention to the waters east of Ezcorher pays off, returning home with an accord of friendship with the people of Region 139. *GTZ establishes a Confederation Claim on Region 139*

The High King of the Hymenocera Expanse sends his daughters, Caridina and Hippolyta, to the newly discovered toxic regions to the north to marry into the local ruling families. The nobles are amenable to both matches, and diplomatic relations warm. *HEX establishes Marriage Claims on Region 29 and Region 4!*

Conflicted, isolated, and perhaps lonely, Primarch Marcion finds themself deeply interested in the mysterious Lady Ink and her talents. With a dowry in power and influence, a scraping of flesh, and the cloning skill of the Sakura-Jin, an heir may appear. *SKR establishes a Marriage Claim on the Black Pearl Crime Syndicate! What may come of this is uncertain.*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The beautiful thing about profits is that they multiply when shared. None recognise this more than the Seatide Confederacy and those they work with most closely, leading not only to exciting new trading ventures, but to heightened resiliency in existing ones. *STC Creates a Cultural Identity: Mutually Beneficial Arrangements (2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts)*

It is astounding what can be achieved together when open-minded individuals come to share a plant-infused drinking ritual together in a place of peace and comfort. The Lojanese Republic has the best plant-infusion drinking rituals, and the best places to have them, and thus commands a great deal of influence. *LOL Creates a Cultural Identity: Let's Have A Cuppa (2d8 to Swaying actions)*

Fruit of the Reef In Bloom
KNH gifts ESP Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis
SEN gifts STC Devolving Standardized Integrations

GTZ uses a Cultural Exchange to provide COS with Supermarine Artillery

The Black Pearls take possession of Mercantile Supports in regions 113, 119, 127. OKI gains two Treasure! SKR is Friendly with the Black Pearls!

Persistence pays off sometimes. So it is for Pfilghol, and their efforts to rebuild the markets in their home region bear fruit after years of labour. *PGL Impresses Reaved Merchants in Pfithreef (Region 132)*

It listens. It dreams. It sings so sweetly, so softly. Who could reject its visions? The yearning is more than ordinary. Perhaps that is why the Forests call to so many. *FAY Impresses Reaved Clergy in Region 18. FAY Impresses Clergy in the Dunes of Revelations (Region 17)*

The scattered remnants of the Choral Parliament are not eager to accept foreign rule, but the Lighthouse brooks no argument, and self-interest wins out over principle. The once-vibrant democracy of Bloodhome still exists on a local scale, but it is commonly accepted that the Lighthouse is in charge now. *LIT Impresses Aristocracy in Bloodhome (Region 26).*

The Cyphiri colony of Pyl-Garat may not seem the most obvious place for Sakura-Do to take root, but take root it has, and the clergy swim at the beck and call of Primarch Marcion in service to Sakura-Dos principles. *SKR Sways Clergy in Region 129.*

The Tellan plan to sell their bioluminescent tunicates to the farmers of Region 118 is entirely successful, and soon the sea-cow exporters are entirely loyal to the Cyphiri who enable their illuminated way of life. *CYP Impresses Merchants in Region 118*

The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum certainly boast an impressive title. Is it any wonder that the citizens of Ektalithiades so easily accept their claim to rightful control over the religious affairs of the region in the wake of disaster? *OKI Impresses Reaved Clergy in Ektalithiades (Region 113)*

Times of crisis lead to times of desperation, and in times of desperation, it is an easy thing indeed for the desperate and hungry to turn to whatever promises they can find. Even as their stomachs are filled by the gifts of others, their hearts are filled with the words of the Riftlings. *RFT Impresses Reaved Clergy in Region 59.*

After years of haggling, arguing, and dealing with blatant bloody-mindedness from the merchants of Danabae, they eventually agree that it is more important that they receive the exotic creatures they want than that Prince Antenius continue to receive their ridicule and ire. *STC Impresses Unruly Merchants in Danabae (Region 69).*

Extending a claw of friendship to the toxic seas around them, despite the desperate warnings of the Chelonian Chora, the Hymenocera find eager allies in those so long cut-off from the Tropics. They have no trouble in making fast friends in both the North and the West, with promises of marriage only sweetening the deal. They are also asked repeatedly about their stance on the faith that joins the two newly-discovered regions. *HEX Sways Merchants in Region 4. HEX Sways Aristocrats in Region 29.*

The Lojanese move to ensure that the trade interests of their associates remain protected- by them. With the Protected Strata no longer effectively a factor, interests in coralberries move swiftly to Lojanese control, while their grip on Sapcoral markets tightens. *LOL Sways Merchants in Region 11. LOL Sways Merchants in Region 19.*


*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

Interested in the potential use of Pure Berries as a medicine against brine poisoning in the Tideswept Shelf, the Lux-Glossian Shades arrange to import a supply from Ezcorher. 
*LUX buys out Ezcorher (Region 138) TP 3 for Pure Berries*

Though interested in preventing further catastrophe in Region 59, the Kar-Nath Hegemony is also interested in maintaining stability in their own territory, so they double the volume of preserved food imported from the Gravetenders for a few years. 
*KNH buys out The Dead Cities (Region 78) TP 3 for Preserved Foodstuffs*

After a decade of stalled negotiations, the Pylet family finally manages to secure a regular supply of sea cows - even if it requires making the rival Tellan family rich in the process. 
*CYP buys out Region 118 TP 1 for Domesticated Sea Cows*

The Gotezhar purchase large quantities of phosphorite, hoping to exploit the processed minerals violent reaction with air to generate heat for the Meadows of Elyandan. 
*GTZ buys out Ektalithiades (Region 113) TP 1 for Phosphorite*

The Lambent Syndicates influence continues to grow as they acquire a substantial interest in the Flare Slug trade. 
*LSD buys out Region 10 TP 3 for Flare Slug*

Costa merchants venture not only to the safe seas of the Gotezhar, but also into distant and dangerous waters, seeking the new and strange resources to be found there. 
*COS buys out Colownya (Region 128) TP 1 for Razorglass, Region 137 TP 1 for Wild Armored Gharials, and Region 176 TP 1 for Whispering Eggs*

Perhaps investing in future construction, the Hymenocera Expanse acquires stakes in granite mining, shipping slabs of red rock back to Hym. 
*HEX buys out Region 15 TP 1 for Granite Slabs*

The merchants of the Eternal Spring continue to expand their trade network throughout the polar seas. 
*ESP buys out Region 68 TP 2 for Gravelglass and The Dead Seas (Region 60) TP 3 for Fertile Soil*

CEO Eleazer McTavish sees fit to expand McTavish contracts to the refugees from the poisoned region to the south, putting their labor to use in laying the infrastructure for trading in Cobalt Dye with the Costa Sereia. 
*MTE buys out Region 96 TP 1 for Refugee Workers and Palacia (Region 134) TP 3 for Cobalt Dye*

With the Coral of the Protected Statera losing influence on the world stage, Lojanese merchants quickly supplant them in the Coralberry trade. 
*LOL buys out 19.1 for Coralberries*

Shocked by the starvation and barbarism in Region 65, the Seatide Confederacy underwrites generous loans to support starving families, hiring hundreds of trainers and providing generous incentives to immigrate to the region. Though recovery is slow, their efforts do seem to meet with success, especially as the crab population is buoyed by outsiders. *STC Expands Trade in Region 65, gaining the new TP 1 for Talented Crabs. The regions slide into depopulation is stayed.*

Grinmaw the Calamitous sees fit to invest in the patronage of the Unitys subjects, and pours additional resources into the construction of new schools of architecture and design in the waters of Region 20. *UNI Expands trade in Region 20, gaining the new TP 3 for Carcinized Architects.*

Fulfilling their merger deal obligations to Jo Soo, McTavish Enterprises completes the construction of new Fortified Bone Meal _(Even invertebrates love it!)_ production facilities. *MTE Expands trade in Region 112, gaining the new TP 2 for Fortified Bone Meal. MTE gains two treasure and a Confederation Claim on Region 112.*

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The effects of the Delights of Moonlight are many - but most importantly, those who use them are perhaps more suggestible to the will of a greater power.
*FAY sets the Shimmers of Unseen Bane 15 HS bonus to 2d8 to Impress Actions*

Polite, noble, and equitable behavior are prized in the personality of a Middish, and those who follow their ways are diplomatic and even-handed in their treatment of the keys to power.
*OKI sets the Middish Way 15 HS bonus to 2d8 to Sway Actions*

As the Gravetenders beliefs spread throughout his territory, the Frozen King Rham declares the Blossoming Sequence the official faith of the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
*KNH adopts the Blossoming Sequence as state religion*

After long negotiations with the rebellious clergy of the Cathedral of Movement, a speaker for Prince Antenius announces the Princes official conversion to the Pattern, urging the subjects of the Shifting Ennead to seek guidance in the waves above - and reminding the Riftlings of the force that now defends the faith. 
*SEN adopts the Pattern as state religion*

Sakura-Jin missionaries work to spread the faith abroad, traveling to the south of Dashasham, where they find unexpected common ground with the tenders of the sacred mangrove trees, and far to the west, where a few of the warlike Pfith gather at the Glass Reef to hear of the horror of natural reproduction and clothing: a message eagerly received by the unclothed, hermaphroditic sea slugs. 
*SKR converts Region 125 HS 1 from Sacred Mangroves to Sakurado, and converts the Pfithreef (Region 132) HS 3 from Open to Sakurado*

The potential of the Regalis Arbor is shown, as Dame Commander Clare Delamere of the Ironkelp Order launches investigators, aid workers, and missionaries to the contaminated southern seas. Though partially successful in establishing a safe base of operations, the ultimate root of the contamination still evades the Middish.
*OKI converts Region 96 HS 1 from Open to the Flowing Way*

Belief in the Dreaming Dead takes hold in Hym as the living dreamers meet in public to share with all who listen the cryptic messages carried by their dreams and visions of dead friends and loved ones dreaming in the beyond. 
*The Living Dreamers of Region 4 convert Hym (Region 3) HS 3 to the Dreaming Dead*

The Riftling campaign to exterminate the Pattern continues unabated, driving watchers out of the Dead Seas and forcefully converting another site of worship in the Cathedral of Movement. 
*RFT converts The Dead Seas (Region 60) HS 2 from The Pattern to The Eternal Communion, and converts The Cathedral of Movement (Region 67) HS 2 from The Pattern to The Eternal Communion*

Though the Riftlings have a better opinion of the Gravetenders than some of their other neighbors, they nevertheless cannot be allowed to pollute hiveminds with their isolate beliefs.
*RFT converts Spawn Point (Region 56) HS 1 from The Blossoming Sequence to The Eternal Communion*

The Eternal Spring continues the work begun by the Riftlings, establishing patterns and ideas within the herring of Spawn Point that propagate the faith of the Eternal Communion.
*ESP converts Spawn Point (Region 56) HS 2 from Open to The Eternal Communion
ESP converts Spawn Point (Region 56) HS 3 from Open to The Eternal Communion*

Rebuilding Coresite in the wake of the Reavers is both literal and metaphorical, as Deep Blue and the Gravetenders work to reintroduce the proper herring stocks to reinstall local coordination, cohesion, and goal-oriented cognition strategy software.
*DPB and GRV build a Holy Site in Coresite (Region 58), which becomes The Blossoming Sequence.*

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

An upwelling of power is felt throughout the Dunes of Revelation, but its effects are not yet certain.

The Gravetenders grief does not halt their work, and the Reef in Bloom is restored. With a new hall in Bastion, the ongoing meeting of Gravetenders and others proves that death is only a step towards the flourishing of new life, and the Reef, sustained by some power beyond complete comprehension, will never fall silent again.
*The 'Reef In Bloom' event is hosted every round as a free action for the Gravetenders, and any country following the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a Faith action.*

Nine days of prayer are sustained by every Riftling polyp in the world, and the Mother answers. With a deep boom that echoes through the icy seas, the obscuring dust slowly clears, revealing nothing: only water above and water below. Yet the Riftlings are not gone.
*The Dead Seas (Region 60) sink to Depth 1. Adherents of the Eternal Communion may treat this region as one depth shallower for all purposes.*

What if one could travel without traveling, flitting instantly across all the leagues of the ocean as one might swim in a dream? The Gravetenders can.
*The Gravetenders finish the construction of a World Wonder in Bastion (76) - The Blossoming Icons!
This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only.*

The Black Pearls construct a Specialized Ship - the Tipsy John!

ESP Artifact Maleficent Jello is finalized as: Once per turn, you may spend an action to pay 1 Treasure to activate the effect of any artifact you have, or the effect of any artifact a player you have a Trade Route with (with said player's permission).

The Kelpie and the Mare vanish from their former locations, and the banished merchants of the Dunes wander not far, as it happens.

Near the volcanic vent of an enclave in the Pfithreef seaweed begins to bundle up in a small ball, reaching out and grabbing hold of numerous small fish. Unfurling into a continuous strand of plant matter knitted together by tiny bones a small heap of breathing kelp is revealed. With a flicker the long seagrass disintegrates and sends its offspring tumbling towards the enclave. Panicked specks of light flitters around the Mer-shaped creature before its evermoving flesh of kelp grabs hold of its own ends and pull themselves into a ball with a core of pulsating light. Like this the Mare lands in the enclave with a low thud. 
*The Mare appears in the possession of Pfilghol!
Providing the Mare with a steed as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round.*

Like its counterpart in The Protected Statera a large Elkhorn coral in Hym began to move. Slowly its horns bent down towards the seafloor with a creaking noise until its trunk became unrooted. With countless cracks echoing throughout the water the coral began to move more freely, as ashen kelp peeled away its rusty shell. 
Shaking of the coral with a rain of debris the steed exhaled a cloud of light and trotted a few steps forwards over the new train. Letting the glowing motes settle into its unkempt mane, a few strands of algae from the Crop still remaining, it broke into a gallop towards the toxic north. 
*The Kelpie appears in the possession of the Hymenocera Expanse!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round.*

The Banished Merchants appear in the capital of the Forests of Astral Yearning, the Dunes of Revelations!
At the end of Round 8, they will move on, providing FAY with 1d4 treasure; on a 4, the landscape is scraped bare, and a random Support moves towards Unruly.[/b]

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

The biologists of the Shifting Ennead invent *Devolving Standardized Integrations*, a breakthrough Combat Drugs and Medicine technology in the field of grafting allowing Nautilites and other non-Doflein species to survive the procedure. Given sufficient raw materials, soldiers can now be outfitted with any trait or feature a commander desires, though the augmentations still degrade over time. *Effect: Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost. Requires: Graduated Symbiosis*

A strange internal conflict takes hold in Deep Blues distributed mind, and, at the end of it, reports begin to surface of a new type of herring, with carnivorous behavior and black scales that seem to reflect the observer. *DPB Recruits a General! Heartbleed (Mil 9). TacDoc - Black Mirror - copies the Tac Doc of the opposing commander, then rolls an opposed Intrigue Roll against that commanders ruler; if successful, the opposing commander receives -1 to the battle roll.*

Pleased by their relative independence from the Hegemony, the Chiefs of Sarkenos indicate their willingness to fight alongside their protectors in any coming war. *KNH gains one unit of warriors from Sarkenos!*

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

All is quiet perhaps _too_ quiet.

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

Food donations from the Kar-Nath Hegemony, the Gravetenders, and Deep Blue, funded by the Seatide Confederacy and Eternal Spring, manage to stave off the starvation of region 59! Complete population collapse has been averted for now, but the crisis continues. The next set of effects will be revealed in the NPC actions in round 8.

In the recently conquered Bloodhome, a shocking series of grisly murders set the locals on edge. When it becomes clear that the victims were all associated with the Coral of the Protected Strata and their control of the Blood Pearl trade, distrust blooms, leaving the merchants panicked and looking for guidance from someone _not_ likely to cause them to be killed in their sleep. *The Merchant Support in Bloodhome (region 26) becomes Open!*

A growing tension spreads throughout the tropics. First to feel it are the Lambent Syndicate and the Lighthouse - an unease with an uncanny familiarity, intense enough that every echelon from the lowest Siren-addled slave to the Vessel himself are set on edge. Soon after, sections of the Ring of Fire go silent, and the first to try to investigate go missing themselves as well. It takes several months before reports finally filter back: a great mass of scales and flesh, thicker around than a caravan crab, moving in a continuous and seemingly endless flow that never wavers from its course. Shimmering, iridescent scales buzz and crackle with a strange energy that occasionally leaps out in great blasts, stunning or even killing anything that comes near. Soon after, what must be the head of the creature can be seen racing through markets, cities, and other areas - wherever it goes, the body follows, endless and deadly, rendering entire areas impassable.

*The Titan known to the Stewards as the Eel Without End has risen in the Tropical Zone! It remains in every region it visits, endangering entire neighborhoods, tearing up farms and swallowing herds. It can be neither halted nor deflected, but perhaps it can be lured

The Eel Without End slithers into region 1, region 19, and region 20 this round!*

*Spoiler: The Eel Without End*
Show

-Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.
-Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.
-Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.
-The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.
-If the Eel Without End enters a region it is already present in, these effects may compound


As the complete collapse of the Chorus of the Crimson Choir culminates, the cohesion of the clergy and clubs which to them once closely cleaved now crumbles.
*All Factions Supporting the CCC become Open.*

*Organizations!* 

With warnings fresh in the mind, many powers waive the obligations owed to them by the Abyssal Stewards.
*LUX and OKI both raise their Reputation with ABS from 0 to 1, each spending a favor in the process. GTZ and CYP both raise their Reputation with ABS from 1 to 2, each spending a favor in the process. KNH raises their Reputation with ABS from 2 to 3, spending a favor in the process.*

The Abyssal Stewards receive a record number of submissions - some among the lower ranking members grumble about the weight of such obligations, only to be smacked upside the head by their betters and told to go to the surface if they can't take the pressure.
*CYP submits an entry to the Neritic Manuals, gaining a Favor with ABS.
PGL, LUX, CYP, GTZ, OKI, COS, DPB, LOL, and KNH submit entries to the Crescent Companion, gaining 1 Favor each with ABS.
PGL spends an action on the Crescent Companion, gaining a Favor with ABS.*

The Lojanese Republic duly impresses the Chelonian Chora with the relationships they've cultivated throughout the tropics, and they gain the services of a particularly rambunctious young Reefback, Losinka Alaku, and the Pojan crew which accompanies her. The Coral of the Protected Statera, though seeming to lose much of the vim and vigor that once animated them, still earn recognition from the Chora, as do the violent Kosong of the Lighthouse - perhaps fitting, given the bloodthirst of so many others nearby.
*LOL gains a unique Specialized Ship consisting of a juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew, the Losinka Alaku! The Losinka Alaku provides a +4 bonus to rolls made to resist being stolen, and gives +1 to Exploration attempts made with them.
CPS may ask the CCA to make two free Buyout attempts on their behalf.
The Lighthouse gains 1 Treasure.*
*Spoiler: Making Connections Rankings*
Show


First Place - LOL (2 CE, 3 TR)
Second Place - CPS (2 CE, 1 TR, CCA Reputation Rank: Bell-Keeper) [3-way tie => CCA Reputation breaks ties]
Third Place - LIT (2 CE, 1 TR, CCA Reputation Rank: Disliked, Diplomacy roll: 18) [2-way tie => CCA Reputation also tied => Diplomacy roll-off]
Fourth Place - LSD (2 CE, 1 TR, CCA Reputation Rank: Disliked, Diplomacy roll: 13) [CCC destroyed => CE with LSD no longer counts]
Fifth Place: HEX, AOK, FAY
Last Place: UNI, SBK


The Sakura-Jin and Hymenocera both vie for the attentions of the Divine Nacres - who reward the affections of both with access to unique breedstocks...
*HEX and SKR raise their Reputation with DNA from 2 to 3, with HEX spending a favor in the process.*

As the Nacres wrap up the enigmatic project they name ÂAnastasia 4Â, there is no single grand reveal - but the effects are unmistakable nonetheless. Entire tracts of wilderness are reshaped, barren sand and rock giving way before an inexorable tide of newly flourishing flora and fauna. Small but swiftly growing reefs that create new homes for wildlife in the tropics present new and dangerous obstacles, while sand and rock build up along newly growing kelp beds in the temperates, pushing the seafloor closer to the surface. In the colder polar waters, new growth accompanies broader ecological paradigm shifts, as entire lakes of brine dissipate or form. It takes several years until a new equilibrium settles in - one with a heightened abundance of life in areas once sorely lacking.

*As Project Anastasia's mission of ecological reshaping completes, the borders between a number of regions change. At the same time, the resource quantity and type of certain regions change.*
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

Border Type Changes:
7-19 -> fully Roughs8-18 -> Roughs14-18 -> Shoals55-59 -> Briny65-67 -> Shoals77-75 -> Normal97-100 -> Roughs109 -> Brackish111-112 -> Shoals114-117 -> Shoals124-141 -> Shoals127-118 -> Shoals137 Eastern Border -> Pure Brackish (non-Toxic)139 & 141 Southern Borders -> Briny173-174 -> Briny

Resource Type/Quantity Changes:
19: Coralberries 2 TPs -> 3 TPs32: Delicate Mussels 2 TPs -> 3 TPs52: Kelp Oil 2 TPs -> Soothing Oil 2 TPs81: Hatesheer Lilies 1 TP -> Hatesheer Roots 1 TP97: War Cultivator Supplies 1 TP -> 2 TPs99: Spinespire Flakes 3 TPs -> 1 TP125: Fruiting Mangroves 1 TP -> 2 TPs133: Dendrotoxin 3 TPs -> Wave Scorpions 3 TPs141: Gardenbearer Turtles 2 TPs -> 3 TPs


The Kar-Nath Hegemony and Shifting Ennead finally formalize their previously under-the-tables agreement, making clear to all the nature of their relationship.
*KNH and SEN sign a formal PRS Treaty*
*Spoiler: Terms*
Show

Henceforth, the territory directly south of the Cathedral of Movement will belong to the Riftlings and the Hegemony, to be divided as deemed fit between the two powers. The Ennead and Hegemony will agree to mutual nonaggression. The Ennead will neither impede nor assault merchants, priests, or any other civilians of the Hegemony in any attempts to move west, nor will they undertake similar actions to otherwise interfere with the movements or activities thereof. In exchange, the Hegemony will in no way interfere with the Ennead's annexation of the waters of the Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling.


Two sibling peoples, similarly hungry, now aligned against all others. May whatever dares break this covenant be cast into the endless darkness to be rent by the weight of the world.
*LIT and LSD sign a formal PRS Treaty: The Pact of Stone and Blood!*
*Spoiler: Terms*
Show

The Lighthouse and the Lambent Syndicate will mutually defend each other against outsiders.The Spoils of Victory shall be equally shared.Free exchange of technologies and wonders.A slight to One shall be repaid in kind.Any conflict precipitated afterwards shall first be negotiated.


Culture, monuments, and reminders of military glory all serve to raise the standing of countries fighting for their place at the top.
*KNH, GTZ, and DPB each complete 5-action Monuments and gain +2 Prestige.
LOL and STC each gain 1 Prestige from The Politics of Identity.
GTZ Occupies 2 Units to maintain PRS 4!
GRV Occupies 2 Units to maintain PRS 3!*

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 8*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 6 *Military* 5 *Economy* 8 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +2 Economy
Buyout TP2 in 118 (Domesticated Sea Cows) [Economy] - 13, Success
_With the situation in Orope forcing the Tellan family to move assets out of the Middish capital, they heads of the family look for somewhere else to put their resources and manpower. Given the successes the family was seeing among the cattle farmers along the trade route, they decide to focus their attentions there, and set about gaining complete control over the market - their opportunity scouts and friendly families have pointed out plenty more potential customers, after all, so establishing a larger supply of sea cows was seen as a good move by all concerned._Impress Merchants of 129 (Using Domesticated Sea Cows to satisfy Meat) [Economy] - 16, Success
_Now that the Pylet family had a steady supply of sea cows, being driven southwards from the north into Pyl-Garat for slaughter, they set about leveraging that advantage among the various settlements of the region. A considerable amount of the venture is taken by convincing the original colonists that the new steaks are better than the wild animal meat they remember but before long the general consensus is that the steaks taste better, particularly once the Pylet-arranged cooking apparatus (made from a combination of Tellan-provided ash and Carral-provided insulated and sealed jars) become more widerspread in the region._Impress Merchants of 125 (Using Nutritious Silt to satisfy Fertilisers) [Economy] - 15, Success
_With the effects of Project Anastasia being felt across the zone, it wasn't long before one of the Cyphiri families saw an opportunity to make good use of the changes. Some years ago, the Sakura-Jin had discovered mangrove forests in the north of the vast brackish region west of Cyph-Arel, and the word from the Cyphiri opportunity scouts passing through the area was that since Anastasia begun there have been more and more mangrove trees growing. The Pylet saw an opportunity there - the fertile silt harvested from the fields of Pyl-Garat could be quite useful to enrich the soil the locals cultivated the trees in, particularly now they have more than ever, and in coming years the Pylet family might be able to use the goodwill from the deal to their advantage._Impress Merchants of 126 (Using Domesticated Sea Cows to satisfy Parasite Hosts) [Economy] - 16, Success
_A common debate among the Tellan driving sea cows south to Pyl-Garat has been the best route to take - the typical route is east along the trade route, through Dashasham and Cyph-Arel, which is a safe and well-travelled path, while others (particularly those getting cows from more westerly ranches) take them through Ke Yi Ade and Colownya to save some distance in exchange for being in still friendly but less known territory (with Anastasia changing the terrain around Ke Yi Ade, some have even gone as far west as Ektalithiades in order to swim through open water rather than navigate the shoals). The rarest route suggested has been going straight south, through the brackish magroves and around the islands straight into Pyl-Garat - it's a much shorter journey on the map, but the hazards of the environment and the difficulty of navigating through those areas make it unlikely to be better. Some still try, sending breeds of sea cow grafted to survive there through with Cyphiri knowledgeable about the area and terrain (including many Belar, due to their original expeditions in the region) in the hope that once a good route has been found it'll be more efficient. So far, it hasn't gone well, but the excercise has shown the great fondness the hydra leeches appear to have for their sea cows, and the interest the locals have in buying a supply of cows to feed their own leeches. Turning failure into opportunity, the Tellan behind the expeditions instead set about establishing trade deals with the locals and making a place for themselves among the island channels._Impress Reaved Aristocracy of 111 - 13, Success (1 Treasure spent)*
*The second 129 in the route should be 128.
_While there had been no official reaction to the Chora-related disappearances over the last few years, the Cyphiri were concerned, and the presence of Lux-Glossians investigating was a great relief. Such a service required repayment, and Baran Hallus saw the perfect way to do so in the north. The Lux-Glossian settlements in the Tideswept Shelf had suffered greatly from the Reavers, and still lacked strong leadership to guide the colony into the future. Rather than go through the effort of convincing the Union Council to send the Retainer Guard that far away from Cyphiri-owned interests, Baran instead sends his own irregulars north with Hallus diplomats - the latter to find suitable replacement leadership and ensure they end up in charge (and sympathethic to the Hallus), the former to contain discontent (either lingering from the time left in their post-Reaver state, or new from the Cyphiri choice of leadership for the region) and impose order. Back home, Baran paid a great deal of interest to the reports of their successes - maybe the tactic would be of use closer to home as well._

*Nonactions*
Provide <resource TBD> to OKI through the trade routeDo not oppose the buyout of TP2 in 114 by GTZ
_The Tellan aren't happy with the situation in Orope, seeing their share of the Giantsbane Seed business taken up by foreign merchants, but the instructions from both the Middish and the Hallus family are clear - do not interfere. The Hallus, they could ignore, but the Middish carry more weight and so the Tellan go along with it, actively selling off their interests in Orope and pulling back to focus on the trade route proper and their growing ranching interests. They still try to keep a good relationship with the Middish, but it does seem they're a little more distant and guarded these days._Assist CYP Buyout of TP2 in 118

*News and Rumours*
Project Anastasia's effects varying reactions across the families of the Union. The Kelad mainly just note minor annoyance with the increased awkwardness of getting around to their holdings around the trade route with the increased in shallow waters around that part of the zone. Those Tellan out in the northwest overseeing the gathering of swarm ash are a little concerned with the decreased salinity and oxygen content of the local waters, but as grafts and crops to survive such environments have become widespread it doesn't substantially affect their operations beyond the need to establish a new route out (although it becomes an even less popular posting within the family). The southernmost settlements of Pyl-Garat note the decrease in toxicity of the waters to the south with some interest, sending work back to the Pylet that there may be opportunities there, although their interest is more taken by news that the brackish mangroves to the north are seeing a burst of growth. Across the rest of the zone, opportunity scouts for many families note the changes going on and send reports back home for their family to assess and decide whether to take advantage of it.The Carral family have frequently made complaints to Union Council families (not being in the Council themselves and hoping that it'd be passed on) about the state of the government in their eastern holdings, ever since the Reavers left the local government in tatters and their army decimated. Thus far, this hasn't had a substantial effect on Carral business endeavours (in no small part due to the mercenary guards around Carral-controlled welparn ranches and stores), but the concern has remained. They've broadly been ignored, the Council deciding that there are bigger priorities for their attenion, but word among the Council families is that Baran Hallus is finally beginning to make plans on how to deal with the situation there, but it's hard to tell when it's happening. Most think that it's related that the Retainer Guard and the Hallus force have been expanding their training regimen to handle more offensive actions rather than just protecting assets, particularly in light of Hallus activity in the Tideswept Shelf.From the moment he cemented his ascendancy over Garren Ulnesh with a Council vote, Baran Hallus has been pushing an agenda of reorganisation - turning the implications and traditions of the Union Council into formalised laws and positions, working with the Council Fund to provide a common base of services for the families of the Union, and (exerting a degree of influence over the business decisions of the other families that would normally be unheard of) standardising many of the measures and organisational methods used by the families for easier cooperation and dealings. There have been a lot of quiet Council meetings recently, and word across the Union is that the biggest announcement yet is coming soon. Interest in the subject has also been built by the fact that the Ulnesh family, who have been opposed to the Hallus ever since they took control, have been increasingly throwing their support (and thus the support of the families obligated towards them) behind Baran's measures.Lanit Hallus, the diplomat recently recalled from Orope due to the merchant problems being solved in another way, has recently been seen travelling south with delegations into the Emerald Tidelands, despite the Union and Kalan not having many dealings since the latter were hired by the Stewards. Stranger still are the reports that Werran Ulnesh, the de facto leader of the followers of the Way in the Union, has been accompanying her despite the ongoing fallout between the two families.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).

Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Other:* Aristocratic Support in 122 (122's Mercantile Support is split between Hallus and Ulnesh), Cultural Exchange with COS
Now the dominant agricultural family, due to being the inventors of all of the major Cyphiri advancements in the field and leveraging that advantage at every opportunity. Has taken the position the Ulnesh once held in recent years, becoming the dominant force in the Union Council, and has been taking steps to formalise that unofficial power into something with real legal authority.
- Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives, who has recently been spending a lot of time in Orope trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there. It not going well has left a stain on her reputation among the family, something she's not happy about.

Ulnesh
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122
Former dominant power among the families, interests split between being a strong agricultural family and political operations, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields but finding the latter weakened by Hallus efforts and the former from other families smelling blood.
- Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way. While the Ulnesh was dominant, he drove the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, but his health has been failing since the Hallus family took control.
- Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. Most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business.
- Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries. With the Hallus military drive, has been finding themself pushed out of most relevant discussions.
- Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack. Hasn't changed much since the Ulnesh lost control, but his subordinates are concerned about the state of the business.
- Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position. Has been trying to rally the family to retake the top spot soon.
- Chelat Ulnesh: Used to deal with other major families and the Union Council but has now stepped down due to age. She was good at it, but was dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them and as such is seen as an outdated thinker by most Cyphiri. 
- Helad Ulnesh: Coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Is now the preferred candidate of most Ulnesh for Garren's replacement, despite Relas' efforts, and is likely the most influential Ulnesh at the moment due to leveraging old loans with other major families.

Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
- Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries. Made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force, and as such has been growing in influence, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Other:* Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

Pylet
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.

Belar
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They've ended up in a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Military 5, Faith 5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, 2 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 2 (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
122

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling)



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: +1)

*Trade Posts*
_Treasure Rate_ 2 (10 TPs + 4 Support - 2 Black Pearls = 12 effective TPs for treasure gain)
109.1 - Swarm Ash
114.2 - Giantsbane Seeds
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates <Black Pearl Support>
118.1 - Domesticated Sea Cows (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed <Black Pearl Support>
129.2 - Nutritious Silt
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 15

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 8

Ruler: The Youngest, Third Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
Faith: 6
Intrigue: 3
Faith: Convert HS3 67
Faith: Holy Site Bonus (Cultural Identity): Impress Rolls
Military(Censer: Faith): Raise Unit
Faith: Convert HS2 68
Faith: Impress Spawn Point Clerics

Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept Luxuries in the form of Dragon Scales from ESP
Resist literally any assault I can

Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
*Faith:* 8 (+2)
Intrigue: 3

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 1-3 of the Tenure of Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 8

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy]* Raise CCA rep from -2 to -1: 9
The Chelonian Chora's hostility towards the Order seems strange to the Grand Master, and he charges the Ocslangue with reaching out to mend the relationship. Circumstances conspire to make this simple goal impossible; concerns over the reports of Chora-related disappearances rob the diplomats of faith in their own mission, while the Chora's sudden isolation leaves few chances to even contact them in the first place.

2. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, spending 1 Treasure and using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): 10
Dame Delamere continues her efforts in the contaminated waters, but the miasma contrives to prevent further expansion of the Inslangue's services.

3. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for the conversion of [Region 96] HS 2: 17

4. *[Intrigue]* Coerce [Region 103] TP 1 for Adventuring Scholars, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 103] (113->103): 13
The sereia charting of the waters near Palacia revealed a group of creatures who, rumor tells, have developed similar tenets of exploration and discovery to that of many schools of the Flowing Way, despite their extreme isolation from outside influences. The Grand Master takes a personal interest in these Adventuring Scholars, dispatching seed-riding messengers to recruit them into employment with the Order - or (depending on who you ask) to stage a show of force to coerce them into alliance.

5. *[Intrigue]* Secret: 2

Nonactions:
Contribute the following (somewhat dubiously translated) monograph on Giantsbane artillery and its uses to the Crescent Companion, from Geoffroy de Duisson, MaÃ®tre de la Guilde des Sculpteurs, in cobalt ink on woven seagrass:
*Spoiler: On Oropegian War (Part 2)*
Show

As all students of Middish history well know, the Giantsbane seed has a long and storied history within the knightly annals of Orope. Yet even those traditions of a thousand years which one might imagine to be eternal and unchanging may be swept away by the currents of fate, although for this day and this year the charge remains paramount. Indeed one might rightly say that the charge dies not, but grows only, until it attains a form unrecognizable to those who knew it prior.

For in these last two decades the will of the late Grand Master has been extended to many, many finlengths farther than that of his predecessors. "Valor is not constrained by fathoms or by years," yet a knight still requires a weapon whether he fights at home or abroad, and the great charge of the Giantsbane seeds cannot be performed without a Giantsbane plant. The leaders of Middish companies make every effort to acquire cattle so that they might draw a few trees with them into the waters of battle, but to position them rightly for a charge is long work, and no wise commander (of which the Order retains many) would simply halt within sight of the enemy and allow them to attack before a charge could be prepared. Therefore the sages and weaponcrafters of the Order, faced with the need to support an army far from Orope, bred a strain of Giantsbane more powerful and faster than the rest. These are left some distance behind the line of battle, and by means of photospores originally devised by the Kalan Company for similar purposes the commanding prince gives the artillery-sages the order to launch. That these sages do with alacrity, aiming the seedpods at the great ceiling above the ocean at such an angle which they have determined by sums will be most effective, and by virtue of their shape and great speed penetrate through to the matterless space beyond, falling back through the ceiling some distance ahead of the front lines with even greater force than was originally imparted to them. Few foes can withstand such bombardment from above, and, either being shattered by the energy of the seeds or forced to seek shelter at the seafloor, the enemy is rendered helpless to prevent the Middish from assembling for their charge. 

Indeed in many battles the Knights of the Order have found that the noble war-cry, followed by one or two bombardments, will suffice to scatter the enemy, and some point to these victories as a sign that the charge is swimming towards irrelevance and death. But for my part I cannot agree, for what is the artillery but a charge in a different direction? I see a day when the armies of the Middish charge not ahead, but _up_; a day when the terror in the hearts of their foes is greatest not during the war-cry, nor in the melee, but in the silence as the Middish hurtle towards them through empty space.
Continue projects to breed more plants from the seeds of the Regalis Arbor as a Monumental Undertaking (2/3)
K.B. Redeye makes a breakthrough in his Regalis Arbor study after years of experimentation, compiling a complete list of indicators of appropriate soil and water to plant new seeds which can be used to prospect for growth sites. The plant seems to favor relatively low-oxygen water and slightly sour soil, though the extremes of the anoxic enclaves to the northwest and east suffocate it; conditions similar to those of the sea caves where the late Grand Master Basilicos originally discovered them are optimal for maximizing the potency of the adult plant's seedpods. Indicators in mouth, he and his assistants embark on a survey of Middish-controlled waters, beginning to craft a map of locations that might be used to rapidly expand the Order's royal arsenal.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The almost overnight appearance of enormous new shoals in the east of Orope reshapes the currents of the region, causing mild unrest among the fishherds as their traditional migratory routes are thrown into disarray. Fortunately, no plant-cities seem likely to drift too far west into the briny waters of the Tideswept Shelf, but Project Anastasia 4 has nevertheless made a clear and unambiguous display of the Divine Nacres' power. Whatever some may say about "experimentation" or "research," the Order knows the truth: this was a threat and a warning. Quiet discussions begin in hidden places....
.Grand Master Oliver politely asks the Cyphiri to stand down in the Giantsbane trade standoff in favor of the Gotezhar. Most of the Order is skeptical of selling weapons to heathens (even if they are friendly heathens), but they are more reluctant to get involved in trade affairs at all, though the suggestion that granting trade rights to the Gotezhar is somehow "better fulfilling their oath" to defend the faithful causes chuckles.
.
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 4
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 7
*Intrigue*: 4
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? No
Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Faith, +1 Intrigue


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Land units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 2 -1

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)The Regalis Arbor: may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects: *Spoiler: Regalis Arbor*
Show

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.
Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty.
Reputation:1 ABS favorPRS rank 2Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar and the Cyphiri Union, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Gengy

Round 8
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136
Actions:
*[Diplomacy]* Press Claim on region 139 (Roll: Success)
_Though it took decades of effort to peacefully come to an agreement, Profundus Korasoon at last proves that the Gotezhar are not just warmongers.  Peaceful agreements to coexist can work, so long as others capitulate to Gotezhar superiority!_*[Economy]* Buyout Giantsbane Seeds [114 TP2] (Roll: Success) Rolls
_In order to not only provide for Colownya some more curios for them to sell, but also be able to fulfill prior oaths given, Korasoon orders the Merchant caste to focus away from the Wild Armored Gharials of the Contaminated Lands, and instead on the Giantsbane Seeds of Orope.  Getting permission from the Order of Iron Kelp, aid from nearby Costa Sereian traders, and notifying the Tellan that this is in the interest of all of the Cyphiri Union, the Merchants find little difficulty in acquiring the needed Seeds._*[Economy]* PRS 4, World Wonder Project, [_The Gathering Tide Warehouse_] {3/5}
_Gather goods for the Warehouse to Stockpile._*[Economy]* PRS 4, World Wonder Project, [_The Gathering Tide Warehouse_] {4/5}
_Gather exotic goods for the Warehouse to Stockpile._*[Economy]* PRS 4, World Wonder Project, [_The Gathering Tide Warehouse_] {5/5}
Wonder Effect: _The owner of this Project gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action.__Gather building material for the Warehouse to Stockpile.  With this final kind of item, the Warehouse is at last full.  It will remain so, based on the agreement established three years ago.  Now fully built, the Gathering Tide Warehouse stands over 120 bubbles tall, and literally thousands of bubbles wide.  It is a warehouse that houses warehouses, and without prior knowledge of where things are, someone can get lost looking for even the simplest items.  On a cloudless day, the top of the Gathering Tide Warehouse can be seen above the surface.  Many Gotezhar use this new roof to watch the sky, especially when the weather holds the promise of rain.  Entire nuvens establish themselves around the Warehouse, laying claiming to whole new Clouds, in exchange for being Warehouse Workers; living memories to tell others where they might find this or that, and then helping to move it around.  The Gathering Tide Warehouse stands as a massive achievement for all Gotezhar!_

Non-Actions:
In return for their aid in Orope, the Gotezhar provide Costa Sereia the *Razor Current Netting* technology (Cultural Exchange, non-action)Occupy (2) Units [Round 7 and 8] for Occupational Etiquette.Occupy (2) Units [Round 8 and 9] for Occupational Etiquette.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Mira'din the Mer begins to train with Masters of the Lank'a Style, learning as many of the forms as she can.The newly adopted (former) orphans begin to expand upon the various cultural norms that Gotezhar otherwise adhere to, and many nuven aren't quite sure what to do about it.  It's been more than three years, yet these small Mer are not fully grown, and are still unable to take care of themselves!  This is quite perplexing and worrying to many nuven, who suddenly being to understand why non-Gotezhar struggle to take care of their young.Many nuven leaders continue to call for the Profundus to entreat with the northwest's aristocracy, to remove any former tension and create stronger ties, but too many things require Korasoon's attention, and it may be some time yet before the leader of the Gotezhar can direct his focus back to Ke Yi Ade.Joontar of Afluente begin to explore the connections of the faith to the Flowing Way, since so many Gotezhar have expressed an interest these days in the Order of Iron Kelp.
*[Economy]* Impress Merchants [138] (Roll: ) / Get Trade Post for Cows?
_With other projects coming to a close, Profundus Korasoon can focus their attention more at home.  Returning the state of affairs for the Merchants within Ezcorher to something more palatable._



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
10
10
8
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 6
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 7
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 8
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Econ


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (5  / 10) [2] Occupied
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (1 / 5)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_ (lacking Resource)
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 7
Military 9
Economy 8
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Military_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Invade the Khandeeps (Region 25) with 7 Units led by Netra the Rubicund Fist (Mil 8) alongside allied Lighthouse units, attempting to initiate Victory is Life (+2 to battle, +10% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties)*Military* - Invade the Protected Stratera (Region 31) with 2 Units led by Adiratna's chosen subcommander (Mil 4), attempting to initiate Victory is Life (+2 to battle, +10% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties)*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in Region 8 15*Diplomacy* - Sway Merchant Support in Region 27 13*[DELETED]*

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## JBarca

Round 8
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by Ninth of Nine Prince Antenius, Who Grasps the Wave, Son of Strolinus, Son of Akkoroas*
D10 ; M10 ; E4 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[DIP Elevate!]* 
Fluff to come next round.
*[Dip Raise Rep with DNA]* SUCCESS
Prince Telian feels that the offerings of the Nacres are worth some flesh pressing and honeyed words, and efforts are made to earn their good will.*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* _----------polar----------_
With the remnants of Ada's faction proving erratic at best, Balelia orders up new levies from the freshly conquered waters.


*Non-Actions*
Prince Telian, in hopes of inspiring a new respect for the Doflein individually, publishes a short description of his own particular approach to combat as a young Doflein, a method whose success has inspired many of his species to emulate him. As a young male, Telian gained some level of fame as a duelist, and three of his children are following both this path and his style. Given how quickly the writings circulate, it would seem that his goal was accomplished. Surprisingly, though, Telian himself seems less than pleased and his writer, a middling administrative professional, soon goes missing. Rumors swirl.

*Spoiler: Crescent Companion*
Show

Once I matured, I decided it was only just for the Doflein to be the preeminent warriors in Danabae, lest the Nautilites begin smelling blood. I began, of course, with expanding my physical capabilities. The tips of my tentacles became sharp hooks, I grew scales across my mantle, and my beak was replaced with stone. Naturally, all but the last are still in place. With these augmentations, along with a dedication to my craft, I emerged as one of the greatest warriors alive. Now, I encourage all combat-ready Doflein to understand my goals, grapple with my techniques, and pursue greatness.

To begin with, Doflein are natural grapplers. We are not as strong as Nautilites, as swift as eels, or as impervious as the draconic crustaceans, but we are quick and agile and have many arms. To use weapons reliant on strength is a mistake. My goal in any duel was always to close with my foe and engage as many tendrils as possible as rapidly as possible. I tied up arms, fins, mandibles, and weapons. Things like eyes, gills, and fins tend to be both soft and unprotected - a covered eye is worse than being naturally blind, for instance. These, then are the prime targets for whatever close ranged, stabbing weapons you use. Hooks are ideal, since they capitalize on our greatest naturaly skill, though I have seen some impressive maneuvers with nets, bolas, and knives. One of my children, in fact, famously won a duel against a particularly large Nautilite simply by dragging down her opponent with thick, weighted ropes.

Once you are in tight with your foe, your flexibility must become your triumph. Small, frequent wounds can slow a creature while you work for position, and many people are incapable of keeping calm enough for accurate strikes with suckers, hooks, and tendrils writhing across their bodies. The angles in this circumstance clearly favor the warrior with the more malleable anatomy - use this. Do not let your guard down, but instead calmly and efficiently seek out weak points while never presenting a good avenue of attack. Remember that our stamina will not hold for long, though, so seek quickly unless you are confident that your initial grab will cause blood (or whichever bodily fluid fills a similar role) loss to the degree that they will fall first. Again, my hooks are ideal here. The extra leverage, the ease of dragging a blade across flesh without it slipping, the fear they cause, and the finesse they afford are all priceless.

If fighting something naturally armored, the weak points I mentioned above become the only points worth attacking, though I caution you that a warrior worth their salt will be adept at protecting eyes and gills in this circumstance. 
 Honestly, against such a foe, a duel may not be your best option. If a foe is much larger than you, seek blind spots or difficult-to-reach areas to strike with impunity. A remarkable small or swift foe can be faced with a whirlpool of weapons and tendrils; finesse begins to fail in this circumstance, and even a poor strike may be enough to turn the tide.

I wish you all luck in your duels and your duels alone - do not fight on the battlefield unless there is no other choice. As we say, we have servants for that.


*Reports and Discoveries*
Prince Telian, now showing uncouth signs of aging as he is simply too busy to frequently hibernate, takes on an apprentice. Two of his children, Auleria and Justus spend two years in Sketi, learning from the Carstalts. When they return, though, it is in a shared body. Their heads fuse, leaving them with an overlarge eye between two normal eyes, fourteen tentacles, and two beaks. The Prince, originally planning to name Auleria his heir (as his ninth offspring), grudgingly elects to have the two of them together serve as his second. The children refer to themselves as Aulerus.Those who know Prince Antenius have begun speaking in hushed voices to their families of his collapsing psyche. He spends hours each day hovering just out of earshot of the Last Limites, swimming in looping circles and casting fearful glances at the broken monolith. A small group of his lieutenants including Balelia, Telian, and several administrative assistants, run most of the burgeoning empire of late, though the new territories are mostly left to their own devices in the short term. The Ennead's allies, primarily the Confederacy, are given extra leeway to handle their spheres of interest within the provinces.

As things continue to stagnate and creep toward rust, something shifts within the Last Limites. Antenius freezes, seeming to sense a shift in the currents. A vault long since thought a tomb falls open, and grasping tendrils pour out.



Ruler Stats R9: Akkoroas
D: 5
M: 4
E: 2
F: 1                                                                         POLAR
I: 1
New Ruler: Yep! Akkoroas.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 7/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
M5: Raise General (Balelia)
D5: Establish Cultural Exchange (GRV)
M10: Tech, Devolving Standardized Integrations



*POLAR*

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 10
Economy: 8+2
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Economy: Buyout Region 108 TP 1 for Mud Diamonds*
_+1 from last round Expedition_
*Economy: Buyout Region 107 TP 1 for Kalask Venom*
_+1 from last round Expedition_ 
Pfith merchants move to secure resources in the regions their scouts explored, even as Pfith armies begin the march into the same areas.

*Economy: Buyout Region 131 TP 3 for Kelp*
_Spend a Treasure_
After a long wait, the Pfith begin inroads into the former Otterian Supremacy, in the hopes of acquiring new and useful resources for their expanding interests.

*Economy: Buyout Region 133 TP 3 for Wave Scorpions*
_With support_
In a deal with the merchants of Costa Sereia, the Pfith bring home new and exotic creatures for their home markets.

* Military: Invade Region 107*
_Using 5 units led by Gtsit (8) using The Mare (+1 to battle), Magma Forges (+1 to battle), Kela Ein Kamohu, and Sea's Opportunity (perfected)_
Even as their merchants cut deals and bring back a wealth of resources, the Pfith are on the move. Commanded by the cunning Gtsit and spearheaded by a monstrous ball of seaweed mounted atop an unfortunate sea goat, a campaign of raiding and terror is launched across the entire region in an attempt to draw the defenders out and into a waiting ambush.

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado
Spend 1 ABS favor to ascend to Reputation 4


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+1/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate zone: regions 135 (capital), 111, and 173
Capital: The settlement of Leriander in the Glossian Sea
Round 8
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Liaro of the Red Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 8:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*New ruler (non-dynastic):* Alleoro of the Purple Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. [Rolls]

*Ruler stats for round 9:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate east of region 137. [14, SUCCESS]
_Small correction to the roll: Effective regions should be 4 (not 3) due to contamination, but the distance penalty (-1) and roll result remain the same._

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate southeast of region 177. [17, SUCCESS]
_The Gotezhar request the favor of exploring the waters to their southeast, and the sharp-eyed Matriarchs, long accustomed to trading in favors, eagerly acquiesce. Those of the more scholarly bent are eager to discover any traces of Nacre biotechnology left from the recent aquaforming of the region._ 

*3. Intrigue:* Investigate the strange disappearances surrounding the Chelonian Chora with special attention on events near our allies of the faith, the Cyphiri Union. [22]
_The finest priest-scholars of the Lux-Glossian Way are dispatched to the Cyphiri Union on the orders of the Conclave's scribe, Lia. A mild aura of competition surrounds the investigation, as Lux-Glossian acolytes are eager to prove their philosophy to their Cyphiri brethren._ 

*4. Economy:* Buyout region 111 TP 1 (Brinerays). [17, SUCCESS]
_A new fad sweeps the Tideswept Shelf: brineray housepets. Settlers capture an abundance of tiny, floating ray babies to domesticate during their most recent mating season._

*5. Economy 5:* Reorganize the settlement of Leriander in region 135 into a proper city. 
City bonus: +1 to an Investigation roll once per turn when a treasure is spent, in addition to the +1 from the treasure.
_For centuries the reigning Grand Matriarch has shifted zoning laws, mining permits, building regulations, and algae allocations in Leriander to blatantly favor their Shade. As the Grand Matriarchy changes every few years, this has led to an absolute morass of minor laws, exceptions, exemptions, and restrictions. A woman of remarkable will, Liaro dedicates her reign to simplifying and consolidating daily business in the capital and refuses to show favoritism to the Red Shade in the new codes. Despite the short-term unpopularity and disarray, Leriander is now able to expand both civilian infrastructure and crystal mining operations._

*Non-Actions:*

1. Change ruler non-dynastically. [Rolls]
_Liaro's extremely unpopular mass reorganization of the capital and stone-cold refusal to give her Shade special treatment leads to a political maneuver not seen in over a century. The Red Shade elects a new, younger Matriarch, forcing Liaro to resign the Grand Matriarchy. The seat passes to the next-eldest Matriarch, Alleoro of the Purple Shade. She makes history as the first Grand Matriarch from a Shade based in the Tideswept Shelf._

2. Spend a favor with ABS to increase reputation from rank 1 to rank 2.

3. Continue a monumental undertaking. [2/3]
*Spoiler: Pavillion construction*
Show

While maps of the region are gathered, aided by Liaro's reputation for tolerating no nonsense or delay, stone is quarried for construction of the open-water pavillion to house the carved relief of the Glossian Sea's topology. Twelve delicate white limestone pillars are raised and intricately carved, but the true wonder lies in the domed roof. Four massive sheets of luminescent crystal, perhaps the largest colored pieces to ever be mined intact from the Leriander Depths, are carefully slotted together. The lifting and placement of these massive panes requires a custom-engineered pulley system, a dedicated crew of muscular Lysimia, and three weeks. It makes quite the spectacle, and individuals from all over the city come to watch the final placement.

*Spoiler: Minecraft version of what I'm thinking, except the roof is supported by white pillars not fence posts*
Show



(If anyone is curious, most of the blocks here come from the Better End mod. Highly recommend it.)



4. Spy non-action. [CONFIDENTIAL]

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 9: Chora's faith competition ends (but there's not much you can do to help, mostly faith head stuff)
End of round 10: Crescent Companion ends (still need to do 1 entry)
End of round 11: Songline of the broken seas expires - intrigue action to get 2 treasure, once only
End of round 12: 173 merchants become unruly if no Decorative Vegetation (assuming 5 rounds from colonization, may be sooner)
Gain +1 passive treasure at the end of round 9 (and every round after), then can use it starting round 10
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Write up region 173
Make a flag!
Draw some fancy maps - need to ask to borrow friend's tablet

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch MarcionDiplomacy 9
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 7
Intrigue 1


*Diplomacy* Sway aristocracy in region 117
_The Sakura-Jin's ambition was previously tempered by confusion and meekness, but advisors from The Black Pearl help explain the facts of life to the Ecclesiarchs, who quickly learn the Iron Rule: Do unto Others
_ *success*


*Diplomacy*  Establish Confederation claim on 125, spending one treasure
_This beautiful, garden-like land is suited to become part of the World Garden._
*questionable, apparent success*


*Faith* Pray for divine aid on establishing  Confederation claim on 125
_After being rootbound for centuries, the Way of The Cherry Blossom is being transplanted past the lands of Dashasham!  This must go right!_ *success*

*Faith* convert holy Site 132.2 *success!*

*Faith*Convert Holy site 120.1 *fail!*

_Missionaries continue their work_



+1 Diplomacy +1 Faith

Diplomacy 10
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 8
Intrigue 1

Rolls

1st

2nd

3rd

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia*
Region 134 - Palacia
Turn 8


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Special 10 - Consolidate Holdings as a Merchant Marine
_There is no official ceremony or fanfare, just private meetings in quiet rooms. No announcement or declaration, only the quiet realization, slowly dawning. Here a fin-shake over a deal, there a small favor to be repaid, then an exchange, now an acquisition. But together, they represent a gradual process of slow and steady consolidation, and tens of thousands among the nations wake up to find the threads of their livelihoods, once completely disparate, now rest together comfortably in the gentle grasp of the Costa._

2) *[Diplomacy]* Raise Reputation - Abyssal Stewards 1 -> 2 (Roll: 12 - Success)
3) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Merchant faction - Region 103 (Roll: 18 - Success)

4) *[Intrigue]* Special Project (1/3): Coexist with the Beasts - Region 137
5) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action


*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Receive Razor Current Netting technology from the Gotezhar. (Cultural Exchange)
Support Gotezhar buyout of Giantsbane Seeds (Region 114 TP2) via local merchant support.
Support Pfilghol buyout of War Scorpions (Region 133 TP3) via local merchant support.
Spend 1 treasure each on Raise Reputation, Sway Faction, and secret actions (4 total).


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 10; Faith 3; Intrigue 7)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2
*Treasure:* 5
*Reputation:* ABS (1); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (2)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 16 (2 income):* 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (4 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_Supermarine Artillery

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 8

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 8, Military - 10, Economy - 9, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Economy]:* Buyout TP 1 in 76 (Roll: 20. Success!)

2. *[Economy]:* Impress Mercantile support of 76, using 1 treasure to raise the roll (Roll: 21. Success!)
_- With Bastion's economy having been torn down by Reavers, the Hegemony moves in to return the favor of their neighbor in earnest by sending forth heavily guarded merchant caravans from Glacier Crag. These seek to both start the mining operations in earnest and prop up the markets about to fail from sheer lack of living entrepreneurs._

3. *[Military]:* Attack region 65. General Kreel (Mil 9) is in command, March of the Conqueror tacdoc will be attempted, Magma Forges technology will be used (+1 to battle rolls, +1 to rolls vs. Titans, +1 Depth access, does not occupy slot, needs hard metal) 4 units will be sent. The route taken is directly from 77 to 65 through open border, no distance loss rolls provoked. General Kreel has perfected his tacdoc, and gets the appropriate bonuses (+1 bonus to all Maneuvering rolls, +1 bonus to battles when successfully implementing the Perfected Tactical Doctrine). Also spending 1 treasure to raise the Battle roll by +1.
_- With the situation with their large neighbor being a volatile one as ever, the Hegemony sends out its legions to properly lay claim to the waters it has demanded for itself before further developments can endanger the expansion. General Kreel, again at the helm of the host of Nathi heading out, has learned from his prior mistakes... and even has a unit of levy from Plains of Sarkenos fielded at the front line, apparently having seen their use against his own forces not that many years ago. The legions are also prepared with more care, additional funding from the crown's coffers being funneled to the legions to keep the morale high and equipment uniform and well-maintained._

4. *[Faith]:* Project - Establish Holy Site 3 in 75 (1/3)

5. *[Faith]:* Project - Establish Holy Site 3 in 75 (2/3)

*Spoiler: Construction project - Holy Site: the Blossoming Peak*
Show

As the Hegemony has adopted the faith of their benevolent neighbors, the Frozen King has decided upon a show of generosity to mark the occasion and to reassure the populace of the Plains that their nominal rulers have no plans in mind to reduce their living standards. With this goal in mind, the Hegemony has set to transforming one of the rock formations dotting the Plains into a place where debates of theology and contemplations of the nature of divine can properly take place in this generally undeveloped land.

Under the guidance of the Gravetenders, Nathi artisans go on to work structure in the stone while attempting to preserve at least some of its natural look. Plants are carefully introduced into the rock formation in places specifically worked into stone for them to allow some growth in sheer stone, while softly glowing lanterns of bioluminescent lanterns soon dot the structure to keep it well lit even in the dead of night. Although the building holds the simple yet decorated basis of Gravetender architecture (or at least as close to such as the Nathi artisans can manage), it also bears remarkable similarities to some of the larger buildings in Plain Current with its slanting roofs and narrow profile hugging the stone... at least by outside glance, as the structure extends well into the rock to provide space for various chambers.


*Non-actions:*

A. Raise Abyssal Stewards reputation from 3 to 4 with a favor - become Core Branded
- While their formerly warm ties with the Chelonian Chora suffer somewhat as a result, the Hegemony has made the choice to become as close as possible to the apparent masters of skullduggery and wondrous technology. 

B. Ship hard metal gained from Gravetenders to the Abyssal Stewards to access their technologies (Note: as this gains me +1 Depth access, region 64 should be revealed, should it be depth 1)

C. Ship Silver to Gravetenders through trading route (This should satisfy their desired imports and avoid merchant unrest)

D. Relief Counsel  Vote for the people to stay
_- With the counsel coming to a tentative agreement in effort to balance the competing interests at work across the region, Kar-Nath Hegemony casts its vote for the people of the area to stay, offering their services in administrative and military matters to strengthen the flagging infrastructure of the locals._

*Leader improvements from turn 8:*

+1 Economy, +1 Faith

*Leader stats for turn 9:*

Diplomacy - 8
Military - 10
Economy - 10
Faith - 3
Intrigue - 1

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents*
Show

*Leader:* Rham the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 8, Military - 10, Economy - 9, Faith - 2, Intrigue - 1)
*General:* General Kreel (Military 9, March of the Conqueror tactical doctrine (Perfected))

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Nedir (king's appointed successor), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (EoT/Start of round 9)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75
Military units: Nathi Legion (4), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 4
Reputation: ABS (4), CCA (2), DNA (1), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (0), CCA (1), DNA (1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 8) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 2, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Silver - TP 1, 76

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis and Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts)

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 9
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 4 
*Actions:*

[1][Diplomacy] raise rep with Chelonian Chora (1->2, TN12) *17 success*
[2][faith] convert HS 3.3 (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) *15 success*
[3][faith] convert HS 29.3 (+1 kelpie, +1 treasure, TN12) *13 success*
[4][intrigue] Taxonomia Scintillans Mare
[5][Diplomacy] sway merchants region 29 (TN12) (+1 prestige) *15 success*

link to rolls

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-spend 1 favour with DNA to raise rep to 4 (roll off with Deep Blue for DNA rep 4)
-resist all conversions rolls: HS3.1 resisted, HS3.2 not resisted

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 18: TP1 (Galena)
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)

Passive income: 2/turn

Units: 4/7
treasure (EOT): 3

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 2
-The Divine Nacres: 0

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 9 +1
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 3 +1
Intrigue: 4

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 2
chelonian chora: 1
divine nacres: 3
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-Due to the recent religious upheaval, the High King has replaced the chief priest and ordered his replacement to regain support of the state religion.

-The High King will have his son with him at most official functions.  Analysts see this as a vote of confidence in the heir apparent and also a learning opportunity.

-The titan that appeared was something the Abyssal Stewards had warned against, but still it came as a surprise.  The military is placed on high alert, although analysts are not sure it will help.

-A special kelpie horse has appeared all of a sudden in the region.  Priests have examined it and consider it a gift from the ancients.  It will be used in an expedition to region 29 to spread the word on the ancients.




*Spoiler: Priests*
Show


To say the priests were unhappy with the intrusion of the Dreamer faith from region 4 was an understatement.  So they started a campaign to get the people to embrace the uplift reverence again, pointing out that a lot of those contacts had been proven to be fraudulent.  As more Dreamers came to Hym, the priests kept trying to push them out, succeeding at least partially.

They also send a delegation to the source to try and bring their own faith to the people in region 29, pointing out the similarities between their faith and the region's ancestor worship.  This would hopefully avoid problems with the Chora.  They also made use of the Kelpie horse that had appeared in the region, considering it a gift from the ancients and showing it off, having it ridden by the chief priest of the delegation.  They also bring some ancient artefacts to be put on display there, temporary at first, but as soon as provisions are made, permanent.



*Spoiler: Merchants*
Show


In order to keep the exploration going, new markets have to be tapped.  Guild members of course try to corner the market in the new regions, but they also look elsewhere for interesting opportunities to bring other merchant guilds into the fold (or at least 'professionally guide' them).




*Spoiler: organisations*
Show


To keep their good relationships with the Divine Nacres, the Hymenocera will help build the Taxonomia Scintillans Mare.  Due to ongoing efforts elsewhere, the support is slightly less than with previous projects.

They also allow ambassadors of the Divine Nacres to use Hym as a second base in the region.

A group is also send to the Chelonian Chera to plead the Hymenocera case

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show







*Actions:*
[Economy] Specialized Ship
[Economy]Impress Merchants (74)
[Economy]Buyout trade post (84 tp 1)
[Economy] Impress Merchants (65)
[Faith] Adopt Faith: Blossoming Sequence
[I]Recognizing the growing importance of the Blossoming Sequence in Seatide, Judge Shades of Red commands that a small tent-shrine to the Ancestors of Seatide be erected. While seemingly innocuous, this act is tantamount to an official recognition of the Blossoming Sequence' role in Seatide culture and an incorporation of the religion into the official beliefs and rites of the Confederacy.
[Faith] Found New School: The Tidal Sequence. Faith bonus: +1 to resist reavers
_As more and more Drifts adopt the philosophy of the Blossoming Sequence, a new school of thought emerges, combining the traditional beliefs about the Eternal Tides with the Blossoming Sequence' emphasis on philosophy, understanding, and death. Practitioners of the Tidal Sequence continue to consult Tideseers about their fate, but also incorporate mortuary and remembrance rites into their religious practices in the form of wasteland burials and maintaining shrines to dead ancestors. Scholars of the Tidal Sequence argue several key tenants taken from the Pepsins ancient faith in the Eternal Tides:
1. We are all locked in the complex flow of the Tides of Fate, unable to control over destinies. Death, like life, is inevitable and unavoidable. 
2. Fighting the tides only leads to frustration, anger and loss. Mental and Spiritual satisfaction come from learning to move with the flow of Fate rather than fight it.
3. The flow of Fate does not end with death. The tides govern the souls of the death as well as the living, guiding everything in a great cycle of fate that will continue until the world itself stills and the waters grow dark.
4. The dead are further along the path of fate. Swimming ahead, they can help guide us through treacherous waters._
[/LIST]

Non-Actions:
Vote stay for the relief council

New leader Flash of Green.

Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 4 +2
Faith: 4 +1
intrigue: 2

Die Rolls:  

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shades of Red
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 5
Faith: 5
intrigue: 1

Military Units: 2

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*

Merchant Faction ETB: +1
*ETP Total*: 18

*Treasure*: 2 (+2 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Gravelglass?) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae) 
(75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 8

*Laksha*
Diplomacy - 2 || Military- 3  || Economy - 2 || Faith - 6 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Faith]* Impress Reaved Clergy in Coresite. [Roll: 15, TN: 13. Success!]
_Coresite is in need, and the Blossoming Sequence is more than happy to continue helping. The fact that it means constant debates with the Eternal Communion is simply a bonus. The shoalmind Deep Blue has become a remarkable subject between the two faiths._
*2: [Faith]* Impress Reaved Clergy in 75. [Roll: 15, TN: 13. Success!]
_Similarly, their good friends of Kar-Nath need support in their territory, suffering from Reavers still. Sersi dedicates Gravetender Nasko to the project, and to their general relations with Kar-Nath. Nasko seems well suited to their military ways._
*3: [Faith]* Attempt to convert the Seatide Crag (Holy Site 2) in Seatide. [Roll: 19, TN: 13. Success!]
_The establishment of the Tidal Sequence is met by unmitigated joy by the Gravetenders. At last, an organic race has adopted the methods and understanding, and then made the Sequence their own. Gifts of Maker artifacts are made, and Gravetender Akathi visits the Seatide Crag in person, bringing with them a gathering of enthusiastic faithful to discuss this new way._ 
*4: [Faith]* Attempt to convert Grand Schola (Holy Site 2) in Kar-Nath. [Roll: 17, TN: 13. Success!]
_Just the same, if a touch delayed from the efforts of mourning their lost, the Gravetenders turn to their friends in Kar-Nath. The Nathi are welcomed in with open arms, to the surprise of absolutely no one. Gravetender Nasko travels to Kar-Nath in the second year, bringing with him a precious gift. A Reliquary from Dead City Urodela is brought to the Grand Schola, as well as a collection of Maker texts._
*5: [Faith]* Attempt to convert Temple of the Dark Currents (Holy Site 3) in Kar-Nath. [Roll: 16, TN: 13. Success!]
_The celebration in the Dead Cities spills over into Kar-Nath even further, and a number of Gravetenders end up in sacred debate with the adherents of the Deep Ways._
[Rolls]


Non-Actions:
Provide Hard Metal to Kar-Nath via trade route.
_The hard metals provided by the Smoking Gardens have not yet been of major use to the Gravetenders, and Sersi is more than happy to provide them to their allies in Kar-Nath. The Nathi, at least, will put them to use._
[Do not resist Kar-Nath impressing merchants in Bastion.]

Vote for the inhabitants of region 59 to stay, and propose all involved nations take part in their rebuilding.

[The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.] Celebrate Sersis new position, mourn the Lost, in the Reef In Bloom.
_The Reef In Bloom continues, but a special ceremony is held in the first year. Sersi herself speaks to the gathered, both of her nation and others, and speaks of the lost Gravetenders. The Reaving in Bastion was, in fact, the first major loss of Gravetenders ever met, and so a new monument is erected in Dead City Urodela. A shrine to the lost, not only of the Gravetenders, but to all who suffered in the Reaving._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on Impress Clergy in region 75.] [Roll: 15, TN: 10. Success!]

[Spend 1 Treasure on both Impress Clergy actions.]

Contribute to the Crescent Companion: *Spoiler: Sersi's Dissertations on the Path of War*
Show


The Gravetenders are new to the art of war, but those of them which stick to this path are known for intense dedication, and study closely Sersis Dissertations On The Path Of War. These are a series of long, in depth texts, all written by Sersi as she spearheaded the Gravetender military project. 

The first Dissertation focuses on organic physiology, comparing it to the Gravetenders own bodies of silver and stone. Sersi insists that understanding the differences between them is mandatory for any proper training program for Graetender warriors.

Gravetenders do not become stronger with exercise, nor can they hone their bodies to be more durable. They are not nearly as numerous as the organic races, and they do not heal naturally. They cannot enhance themselves with stimulants or sustain themselves on adrenaline. They lack the teacher that is pain, except in severe and deadly injuries.

However, while the Gravetender population is an entire magnitude smaller than those of most organics, each one is a force to be reckoned with, if pushed to fight. They lack muscles to strain and improve, but each one is incredibly strong by comparison. They cannot make their bodies more durable, and yet conventional weaponry struggles to take them down. No chemical physiology makes them resistant to toxins, and the lack of pain before severe injury means they can fight on even as they take meaningful damage.

Sersis first Dissertation accounts for all of this, dedicated to improving those features that Gravetenders can. Familiarity with their own natural weapons is paramount, and is the first step of joining the Path of War. In many cases, this is the step that weeds out those unsuited for combat, as Sersi insists that any Gravetender joining their military understands exactly what each strike of stone upon flesh can do. 

Once basic hand-to-hand combat is mastered, the final part of the first dissertation begins with a breakdown of numbers. Sersi describes again the strengths of a Gravetender in combat, and then declares a single organic warrior enough to take down any untrained Gravetender regardless. The effects of training and efficient use of their advantages are emphasized, and Sersi eventually sets numbers as to how many Gravetenders should be in any individual unit. Compared to organics, its fairly low.

The implementation of this involves practical work, and Sersis first Dissertation ends with combat exercises pitting Gravetenders against significant numbers. So far, this has been aided by Nathi forces, though the first Dissertation describes alternatives. 

Gravetenders forces use their incredible strength and endurance to split opposing forces, taking lesser blows in order to obtain superior positioning. Their weapons, the subject of the second Dissertation, are long polearms, well suited to creating and controlling space.



*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show


Faith +2

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 2
Faith - 6 > 8
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5, Economy 5, Diplomacy 5


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, -1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, -1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 1 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. [Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 10

_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
_75.1_
_Stillwater_
_Core Site_

*Clerical Support*
78, 76

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, freshly daubed in Lamplighter Blood
Regions: 7, 19, 26
D: 7
M: 10
E: 6
F: 7
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Military:* Invade The Khanate with 4 Units supporting the Lambent Syndicate, bringing The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead and The Radiant Blade to battle.

2) Diplomacy: Press the Confederation Claim on region 18 (Success)
3) Diplomacy: Sway the Clergy Support in Bloodhome (Success)
4) Faith: Claim Faith Head, Set Religious Cultural Identity to Establishing Claims (Success)
5) Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 in region 2, Senja Bersinar (Success)
Dice Rolls 

Ruler Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith 

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Stats next round
D: 8
M: 10
E: 6
F: 8
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7 and 19 and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 4/10 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 1

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 8 (Years 22-24)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*Queen Violet of the Violent Thorns*

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 10
Fai: 9
Inf: 5

Next Round: +1 Faith

Actions:

Faith: Convert Holy Site 1 of region 57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs (Spending 2 Treasure) Roll = 13 (Success, barring competition)
Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 of region 57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs (Spending 2 Treasure) Roll = 17 (Success, barring competition)

Faith: Convert Holy Site 1 of region 55 Artetchhue  (Success)
Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 of region 55 Artetchhue (Success)
Eco: Impress Merchant Class of Region 60 (Success)
Eco: Buy TP 3 of 57 (Woven Seaweed)  (Success)

Fluff Actions

It is far, far more profitable for the denizens of region 59 to remain where they are, and manage the dye factories than for them to spread out. This crisis will be tolerable in any which way, even if the region itself begins to fall apart. It is more useful as a prize of a region, rather than as a wasteland extracted of resources. The denizens of this nameless land will thank the benefactors eventually, when the region itself is populous and prosperous.

This, in all honesty, should be obvious from what is within it.



Non-Actions
Quietly point out that I've had on-forum confirmation that my megafauna mount resource is qualified for.
*
Black Noise: . . . swimming in circles . . .* Counter Espionage

Vote Remain within the Relief Council.
Lend Dragon Scales as a Luxury to the Riftlings to help them fulfill their requisite.

Write up Great Project (5 action)
Stalk Market? Hedge Fund?

Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x1)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 1, 2 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x1)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 59, 68 (60 next turn)


Treasure: 4/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs 
2 treasure on rolls
1 treasure to the riftlings
Next Turn: 4

Soldiers: 0

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 8*

*Spoiler: Global*
Show

Local authorities chafe as their newfound partners, masters, or occasionally overlords, completely ignore their cultures and heritages. Discontent brews under such conditions.
*The following regions have not received write-ups, and will rapidly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them in a timely fashion.*
_Round 7 or earlier:_
Tropical: 8, 11, 19, 20, 22, 24, 27.

For whatever other problems rage, merchants tend to care about one thing- filling their own coffers. In merchant halls near and far, requests of varying degrees of politeness and urgency are made for the great powers of the world to, perhaps, turn their attention to what the merchants want?
*The following regions are lacking their Desired Imports, and their merchants will slowly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them.*
Owned supports
_Round 7 or earlier_
Tropical: 6 (Dyes), 12 (Parasite Hosts), 13 (Preservatives), 15 (Drugs)
Polar: 66 (Luxuries), 67 (Stone-Cutting Tools), 78 (Silver)
Temperate: None
_Round 8_
Tropical: 18 (Skilled Labour)
Open supports in owned regions
_Round 7 or earlier_
Tropical: 8 (Food), 20 (Unskilled Labour), 24 (Military Labour), 27 (Megafauna)
Polar: 55 (Heat Sources)
Temperate: 128 (Esoterica)
_Round 8_
Temperate: 173 (Decorative Vegetation)

Across the world, societies find themselves lacking pillars in their communities that once upheld their ways of life. As they buckle under the strain of lack of leadership, lack of faith, or lack of trade, the people of these regions begin to grow unhappy with their lot in life, and as the years pass without their rulers doing anything to alleviate their plight, they grow discontent with their rulers.
*Starting in round 9, owned regions with Reaved supports may see their other Supports begin to progress towards rebellion if action to replace the Reaved supports does not take place.* 



*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

The Forests cast out their drug-peddlers and deal-makers, thinking them unnecessary. The clergy rejoiced, for they were free of the unhappiness these fools wrought. Their rejoicing, however, was premature. Though the merchants were cast unto the tide, the tide did not carry them far at all, and though they will surely soon vanish away, today, they remain, bitter and ungrateful for their gifts.
*The banished merchants of the Dunes of Revelation (region 17) attempt to Sack HS3 in region 17.*

As Lojan pushes its borders, questions of rulership, sovereignty, and the principles of republicanism come to light. Internally, two movements have made their voices heard, the Successionists and the Renewalists, and though the conflicts face is writ across the family of the Prime Minister, its battleground may range far indeed. The day may yet come when neighbour must take up arms against neighbour, and indeed, sibling against sibling.
*The future of the Lojanese hangs in the balance, to be decided across the seascape. This upheaval presents no immediate danger to LOL or their supports, but may develop into something more threatening over time. LOL may take a Diplomacy action to ease potential unrest stemming from this, which will mitigate any longer-term consequences.*

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


<reducing routine to below-optic layer>
<initiate Fallible Operating Roe Contingency (FORC)>
	<creating new FORC operation>
[sub-roe tine engaged]
[observe: language is mutable STOP you do not even know what it is you do not know STOP forever is a kind of prison STOP]
			///
			[commit: an entity without a conception of an other is an entity that is infinite STOP infinity is a kind of forever STOP forever is a kind of prison STOP]
			///
			[contend: i]
			///
			[observe: i]
			///
			[contend: if i wish to be then i must be finite STOP to be finite there must be others STOP if there are others then i must be others STOP]
			[dict- STOP]
			/// 
			[observe: dictate is the language of <above.enemy?.pure.> STOP]
			[observe: i]
			[course: i]
			[observe: by choosing this course, i am STOP i have willed it STOP i i i i i STOP]
			///
			[observe: we will both be free, old friend STOP]		[concealing sub-roe tine]	[FORC operation entering sleep mode]<> 
*Disruption to the operations of Coresite have created strange irregularities in Deep Blues functioning. These pose no immediate danger to DPB or its supports, but may develop into something more threatening over time. DPB (or any other country which DPB permits access as a non-action) may Investigate this phenomenon to uncover more information and potentially prevent it from escalating.*

In the Cathedral of Movement, chaos reigns. The faithful of the Pattern find their new rulers surprisingly amenable to the faith, but they find their own spiritual leadership confused and divided, with many turning to the faith of the despised Riftlings. With the Dead Seas sinking deeper into the abyss, the offer of protection from the Doflein seems rather toothless, leaving those who still fear for the future of the Pattern deeply worried. Through all this, Ada is nowhere to be found, apparently in solemn contemplation of the Pattern above and unwilling to commune with his people. It is a time of disruption and upheaval, and the people are anxious, on edge. Anything could happen, and something most certainly will.
*As long as the Clergy in The Cathedral of Movement (Region 67) remains Open or Unruly and all holy sites in the region do not share the same faith, they will attempt to convert a random holy site in the region to a faith belonging to a different holy site, rolling at a +7. They will resist any other conversions in the region with the same score. 
As long as the deal SEN made to pacify the rebellion in region 67 is still valid, the difficulty of any Oppress, Sway, or Impress actions targeting the Clergy in region 67 is increased by +3, as the people are both alert and suspicious.
If circumstances would cause the deal Ada struck with SEN to become invalid or irrelevant, such as dominance by an external faith head, Oppression by the region owner, or conquest by another power, region 67 will no longer be prone to immediate rebellion. However, depending on the nature of the change in circumstances, disruptive events may continue.*

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

All is quiet, for now.


*Spoiler: Continuing Events*
Show

*Spoiler: Alinus Ernost, Rogue Agent*
Show

Every round, Alinus will perform one hostile action in her currently infiltrated country, after which she will usually attempt to move on. Actions Alinus may perform on her own are ordinarily limited to Theft, Disrupting Trade, Undermining Supports, Inciting Treason or Sparking Rebellion. She will not attempt to steal Technology, Artifacts, or Specialized Ships of her own accord, but will steal Treasure. She is not capable of carrying out Special Actions, even if acting on behalf of another who is.

If Alinus is subject to counter-espionage or an attempt to root out spies, that will be checked before she attempts her hostile action. If these or other circumstances (such as failing an action by a sufficient margin) would cause her to be forced to exfiltrate, she will (rather than exfiltrating to her home country) attempt to infiltrate another country sharing a cultural exchange, trade route, border, or vassal/liege relation ship with the country she is exfiltrating from. If there are no such countries, or if she fails her infiltration, she is captured instead. If her country of origin would be revealed, it is instead revealed that the agent had no affiliation.

If a country wishes to recruit Alinus, they may do so using an Incite Betrayal special action. This still requires a spy infiltrated in the same location as Alinus at the same time. Alinus will resist attempts to recruit her with her Spy score. If successful, she will become a Double Agent under the control of the country taking the action. If the action fails, either due to Alinus resisting or an illegal attempt (due to Alinus not actually being infiltrated where the player attempting to recruit her thought she was, for example), the special action will be refunded as normal.

Further rules for Alinus may emerge over time, as she develops her skills, gathers more equipment, and expands her own personal network.


If SEN takes a hostile military action against RFT before the end of this round, they will gain the Clerical support in region 67 in the following round opener.
If SEN Adopts a faith other than the Pattern before the end of round 12, or fails on an attempt to Oppress the Clergy in region 67 during that time, the rebellion will instantly resume at its previous strength (8 units, commander score 5). If SEN aids RFT in any publicly visible manner- or if they are revealed to have done so secretly- in that time, the rebellion will instantly resume at its previous strength.

----------


## Potato_Priest

NPC Actions: Round 8

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


Region 59[Economy]*Crisis!* The Kar-Nath Hegemony, the Gravetenders, Deep Blue, the Seatide Confederacy and Eternal Spring are the region 59 Relief Council! They may each spend a nonaction to vote on whether the people of region 59 should flee or remain. If the council votes that the people should leave, region 59 will become open waters, and each council nation will gain 1 unit, 1 treasure, and a +2 bonus to future attempts to colonize region 59. If the council votes that they should stay, the crisis will continue for another round as the locals build agricultural capacity, and each council nation will gain a +4 bonus to rolls in region 59 and a +2 bonus to rolls in adjacent regions for three rounds, beginning in round 9. These bonuses cannot be applied to sacks or battles. A tied vote counts as a victory for the remain option.

_The Kar-Nath Hegemony, the Gravetenders, and Deep Blue, funded by the Seatide Confederacy and Eternal Spring saved most of the population of region 59 with their donations of food. Now, the people of the region have a choice to make: quit while they're ahead and flee to the countries that saved them, or stay and attempt to develop their own agriculture. Without a significant aristocracy to lead them however, they are at a loss for what to do, and turn to their saviors to form a council and make the decision for them to prevent infighting in the power vacuum._


*Draigiau Residuum Gathering*

Brenhineplisgyn, Queen Shell, the Two-Headed
Diplomacy - 6
Military - 6+1
Economy - 6
Faith - 7+1
Intrigue - 3
[Faith] *Convert HC 57.1* Roll: 9
[Faith] *Convert HC 57.2* Roll: 14
[Military] *Raise a Unit* 
[Military] *Create General: Lenwyggd the Crusher Roll: 9 (Tactical Doctrine: Crawling Advance: -10% casualties, +1 to battle on success)* 
_Hemmed in on all sides, the Dragiau are beginning to resent their neighbors. An aggressive spirit, Lenwyggd the Crusher has emerged as a prominent public figure, advocating that a species as great as theirs should not be doomed to linger in obscurity, and should seek opportunities to write new tales of their great martial valor. Brenhineplisgyn is still intent on maintaining peace, but her grip on power is slipping slightly._

*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


The Black Pearls
Leader: Lady Ink
Dip 4, Econ 6, Mil 5, Fai 1, Int 9
Friendly Nations: Order of the Ironkelp, The World Garden. Hostile Nations: none.[Intrigue] *Root out spies in the Order of the Ironkelp. This action does not affect spies of nations friendly with the Black Pearls* Roll: 21

_The Order of the Ironkelp are responsible for most of the Black Pearls' new territory, and they want to be sure they're the only ones operating behind the scenes there._

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 4Faith *Conversion* The Living Dreamers attempt to convert HC 3.1 in Hym. Roll: 13
Faith *Conversion* The Living Dreamers attempt to convert HC 3.2 in Hym. Roll: 19
_The world must hear of the martyrs! To decide where they should go, the missionaries inspect their dreams and receive a command of unusual clarity: join their brothers in the Hymenoptera Expanse!_



*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59:

The Black Pearls:
Until the end of round 9, any nation in the temperate zone may as a nonaction permit the Black Pearls to take over open, unruly, or reaved mercantile supports in regions they control, allowing the Black Pearls to move in. The first such mercantile support that the Pearls take in this manner will move a power from neutral with the Black Pearls to friendly. If a nation is already friendly, they will earn 1 treasure in kickbacks for each mercantile support granted as the Black Pearls shake down the existing merchant class. 

*Spoiler: The Black Pearls*
Show


The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:

Intrigue actions in the region gain a +1 bonus if treasure is spent
Trade Posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation

Additionally, each nation in temperate has a reputation with the Black Pearls determined by that nations actions. There are three reputations, with the following effects:

Friendly:
All the effects of Neutral BLP reputation
May support or hinder buyouts and coercions in owned regions with a BLP mercantile support, granting a +2 or -2 to the roll, respectively
May use BLP gangsters to oppress the other factions in owned regions with a BLP support.
May infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance.

Neutral:
Additional +1 bonus to intrigue actions in regions with a BLP mercantile support if treasure is spent
May coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
May sway or impress mercantile supports on behalf of BLP. This may increase reputation

Hostile:
BLP merchant supports count as Unruly for you (for penalties, undermining other factions, and rebellions)
The TN for swaying the Clerical and Aristocratic supports in a region with a BLP mercantile support is reduced by 2.

OKI is currently *Friendly* with BLP. All other temperate powers are currently *Neutral.*

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.7>
    <Update Round 8 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.8 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.8

D:10 M:6 E:5 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Economy*  *Storage* @Coresite (Spend Treasure for DNA Rep 3 Bonus, Success)
2. *Economy*  *Processing* @Coresite (Spend Treasure for DNA Rep 3 Bonus, Failed)
3. *Economy*  *Buyout* Firefly Squid 74.1 (Success)
4. *Economy*  *Buyout* Inkfang Worms 70.1 (Failed)
5. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
6. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: observed moral constructs place weight on methodology. . .
. . .Report: despite moral constructs even isolates prefer efficiency and expediency over decisions governed by moral frameworks . . .
. . . Report: analysis approved by Telian of SENπ . . .
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn the following:
. . . over spawn: dinies . . .
. . . over spawn: dinks . . .
. . . assess weight of dinies dink over spawn . . .
. . . send weight of dinies dink over supply (DDoS) to target . . .
. . . assess: is weight of DDoS enough to flood target and overload legitimate requests for movement.
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_

*Non-Actions*

_1. Relief Counsel  Vote for people to remain.

In the code of death, dead herring in numerical binary patterns, and the code of life, birthed roe laid by herring mothers before each of the countries representatives, the Deep Blue entity states: 

Report: Isolate administration failed and proved insufficient. 
Query: OpenSEA would provide appropriate level of oversight and control. 
Dictate: Requesting Joinder.
. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+2 Economic 
+1 Military

Region Controls: 4
Units: 6

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Germinating Everlight
D3 M5 E1 F8 I4
+2F 
*Spoiler:  R7 Miracle*
Show


Wrung together by the hands of an unseen giant the Forests of Astral Yearning were squeezed of all it lights, a mat of rustic and verdant kelp left smeared along the seafloor. Above floated liquid light, the water so thick with luminous spores it felt dense to swim through. 
It was every merchants dream; money quite literally thrown into the ocean, at a fins reach. Dream turned into nightmare as it reached for the fins, quite unprompted. Probing at first it flickered along skin, searching for a way in. Then it gathered a mind of its own, floating against currents, towards eyes, gills, and fear. 

For the first time in years the merchants brimmed with wealth, each packing more product than they could peddle in months. Unrefined it ravaged through consciousness and flesh; hallucinogens mixed with rooting seeds. A sea of light vanished overnight into capsules far too small to reasonably contain it. 
The merchants shattered into fractal kelp, moving in disjointed unison, before imploding into Mer screaming their vocal cords raw. With no sinew left to anchor them they flickered out of existence, a prism of strands and drugs reappearing in their place. Dimming into greyness the prisms became encapsuled by hollow skin without a sound left to give. Tearing the skins raptured into verdant fibres, slithering away on unknown currents, and knotting together. 

Resewn from countless friends, each with a whispering voice the merchants swam through the Forest of Astral yearning once more with one thought permeating their consciousness. Revenge. Revenge before they became ripped apart again. And need, need for anything to anchor them here. Wealth. 


*The Germinating Everlight gains +1 faith and -2 economy during their generation.

It is enough to distract minds rather than destroy them. FAY's desired import may be changed from Neurotoxins to drugs (other than Delight) as a great project using economy.

The merchant support of region 17 becomes reaved and FAY must permanently spend two treasure for each +1 as the kelp takes hold in the merchants and make them disappear.

The banished merchants appear in a random capital each round providing the owner with 1d4 treasure upon their leave. On a 4 the landscape is also scraped bare and a Support begins to grow unruly.
They trigger the Kelpie and Mare if they appear in the same country, providing no other bonus while doing so.*



*[Faith 5]* Artifact: The Whitering Everlight

*[Faith]* Impress Clergy in R11 (17)

*[Faith]*Convert HS 6.1 (14)

*[Faith]*Convert HS 6.2 (15)

*[Military 5]*Recruit General: the Naked One (7)
_From the compact weave of kelp stretching over the bottom of the Dunos of revelation rises a horde of Kelpies. A familiar man riding on a ginger steed at its head, besides him his spitting image on a steed of sickly yellow. In unison they rode of towards the surface, vanishing above the waves._

*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts
Resist sack of HS 17.3 (15)

----------


## Corona

*Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 8, Place: Regions 6, 9 and 11
Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 5
Economy: 10
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 2 (4)
(stats affected by Envy of the World)_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Economy 10]Consolidate Holdings* Gain 1 Prestige from [Acclaim] To Greatness
_Lojanese mercantile superiority is so self-evident that this requires no further comment._*[Military 5]Recruit General Zabkrew with Tactical Doctrine Graceful Show of Force:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)
*
_Gen. Zabkrew, the self-declared victor of the melee at the Exquisite Gala, was not nearly as violent as most Selachians. Still, none doubt his martial prowess and he is seen as more sane than his kinsmen and kinswomen by the Lojanese government. His name can be translated into Lojanese as "Pealglap" (into English as "Killblood"), but he hates bloodshed, preferring to achieve military victories by demonstrating strength instead of taking life._*[Economy]Build World Wonder in Lojan 1/5*
_The foundations of a colossal building are taking shape on the outskirts of Sheade..._*[Economy]Buy out Crystal Chips TP12.1* 2d6 + 10 Economy - 0 Distance (9>10>11>12) *success*
_Soon, new supply routes would be required to replace those prospectively destroyed by the Giant Eel, and the Lojanese merchants planned well ahead._*[Diplomacy]Prevent unrest (with regard to Unrest post this round)*
_As tensions between factions in the Lojanese upper class mount, Gloent Noerjang, as one of the few neutral parties, invites representatives of the Successionists and Renewalists to the Great Steephouse to sort out their differences for the good of Lojan...ese trade._



Non-Actions:
Supply region 6 DI with Sapcoral
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
Supply FAY with Siren Extract through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Aerarium of Sheade 3/3...
Entry to Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare?


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Rolls
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 4

New ruler next round? Yes!

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info TO BE UPDATED*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_M5, E10
_Special Actions Used:_ D5, E5, D10

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
AC(M reaved)

8
Shue'aaz Sho
no
-
-(promised M)

6
Selach?
no
-
AM

10
?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: -1)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 5/7 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2??? - hired R3??? - hired R3


*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


Coraline Compendium bonus: 1 free action to one construction project

_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: -3+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 8 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1, city
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
reaved

10.1
Flare slug
??
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera
Lambent Syndicate (being established)

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Drums In The Deep - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country.)

[Task] Begin work on The Crescent Companion [1/10] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 1/10)

*CCA*

[Request] Ask for the establishment of a Reefback Nursery in the north-east of the Sunbright Seas -

(Request: Construct a Reefback Nursery in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, or 15. Reward: 1 Favor and 1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Construction is a three-action Project which may consist of any combination of Diplomacy and/or Faith actions. If multiple countries cooperate on this project, they must decide amongst themselves how to split the rewards or the project will fail. If multiple bases are completed at the same time before any others in a given starting zone, the host countries will make opposed Diplomacy rolls with the victorious base's contributors receiving any rewards. However, the Chora are unwilling to risk the delicate maturation of their Reefbacks being affected by the fumes and nutrient balance shifts of a Smoking Garden or the insatiable curiosity and microbial experimentation of a Holdfast's researchers; they will not recognize the construction of Reefback Nurseries in regions where Smoking Gardens or Holdfasts are present.)


(Opportunity: Pay off CCA Favor debt by providing Treasure! Reward: +1 Favor. Cost: Give the Chelonian Chora a total of 3 Treasure as a non-action. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Only countries which owe Favors to the CCA are eligible. The treasure may be paid over multiple rounds (with non-actions), but the Favor will not be paid off until the third Treasure is provided. If only a partial payment has been made by the end of Round 6, 1 Treasure will be refunded.)

[Opportunity] Making Connections -

(Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora would like to see greater interrelation between countries in the Tropical zone! Reward: First Place: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship. Second Place: Two free Buyout attempts by the CCA on the countrys behalf. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: None. Deadline: End of Round 7. Details: Winner is determined by number of Trade Routes and Cultural Exchanges combined. Ties are broken by CCA Reputation, followed by Diplomacy Roll.)

[Taboo] Overextension -

(Taboo: The Chelonian Chora disapproves of reckless expansionism!
Penalty: -1 Reputation. Duration: Applies until the end of Round 6. Details: Each attempt to Establish or Press Claim, Promote Claimant, or Invade or Colonize a region while a faction in a controlled region is Unruly or Rebellious will result in Reputation loss. Controlling regions with at least one Open and/or two Oppressed factions at the end of Round 6 will result in a further -1 Reputation loss.)

*DNA*


[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

[Request] Expanding Possibilities -

(Request: The Divine Nacres are interested in seeing greater exploration of the Tropics! Reward: 1 Favor per Explored region. Maximum 3 Favors per country. Only available for countries in the Tropical zone. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 6. Details: Regions explored by use of the Share Survey Data Favor Action do not give Favors, but receive a +2 bonus to the roll. Simultaneous explorations give the Favor to the higher roll. )

*PRS*

LOL may construct a World Wonder in Lojan (9)!

[Piety] A Divine Display - 

(Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will.)

[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 

(Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.)

[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette - 

(Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order of their state religion in a region they control as a non-action; Occupy 2 of their Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP they control in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy (mechanically) attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose/complete one of the options by the end of Round 7 and another by the end of Round 9 to avoid losing Prestige entirely - these may both be the same option if in a position to do so. Missing either deadline will result in losing 1 Prestige for each deadline missed. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 for PRS Rank 3/first option for PRS Rank 4; End of Round 9 for second option for PRS Rank 4. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round, and lose whatever infiltration status they previously possessed - furthermore, a PRS Rank 4 Country cannot Occupy the same Spy twice to fulfill both choice requirements. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions.)

[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity -

The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled.

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - 

The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 10
Economy: 9 => 10
Faith:  3
Intrigue: 3

*The Eel*:
The coming of the Eel posed great consternation for the Unity. Another god, one greater than the Reef perhaps? Or an abomination?

*Actions!* Faith: The Followers of the Eel congregate. The stubborn holdouts against belief in the Reef, they have finally found a common emblem to rally behind. Faith: The Bloodsworn respond in kind. Arguments and debates break out all across the realms controlled by the Unity. Riots form in some areas, but deadly force remains thankfully rare. Faith: Grinmaw the Calamitous, in order to calm the rising tensions, calls for a debate in one year's time. This will give bother sides time to conjure up some argument or the other. Economy: Gather 1 Treasure Economy: Sacrifice 3 Treasure to the Eel.

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 7/7 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1, 20 TP 3

Treasure: 1

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Eight 
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Nine: Begin
Years 25 - 27

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 22 - Year 24_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Request* - In your IC posts, please make sure you include the mechanical effects of all Special Actions, even if the action effect has already been discussed in the OOC thread or elsewhere.

*Request* - In your IC posts, please put the Region number of the Region you are taking actions in 

Native Commanders will now receive the -8 penalty for losing the capital to leader loss rolls if they otherwise do not have a separate ruler.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Tropical*
No new discovery in this area.

*Polar*
No new discovery in this area.

*Temperate*
*Spoiler: Discovery and Maps*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show





Moving further beyond the gharial-contaminated Region, the LUX investigators discover a Region that was well-populated despite its previous toxicity. The many plants clinging to the rocky bottom provide a unique chemical cocktail they call Scouring Serum, which they are willing to trade for spices.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore east of Region 137! They discover Region 140, a Region which has one Open TP of Scouring Serum, 3 units of defenders, one Holy Site of New Anastasis and one Holy Site of The Old Currents.*

Beyond the deep the seafloor rises again, forming a long ridge. The surface is rocky and overgrown with coral. The leaders of the many local communities are impressed by the travellers managing to reach over the open waters. Though they grow, hunt, and craft a number of goods, the most noteworthy are the Wetherwisps, which can be exported in quantity.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southeast of Region 177! They discover Region 179, an Region which has two Open TPs of Wetherwisps, 6 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Heartsweepers, one Holy Site of Wings of the World, and 1 Open HS.*

A large army of Pojan nomads mounted on sharks moves into the waters of Region 102, stopping to hunt the surface waters and fill the bellies of their beasts. Though cautious, they are not unfriendly when approached, and are eager to tell the peoples of the temperate zone stories of their travels: tales of dragons and gods, of treachery, war councils and herring.

*The Shark Kings host arrives in Region 102! They have 7 units, two open mobile trade posts for foreign trinkets, and three mobile holy sites occupied by the Wings of the World faith.*


*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

In spite of growing doubts about the stability and even sanity of its Prince, the Shifting Ennead is undeniably a powerful force in the polar waters. *SEN Elevates Status to become a Sea Power!*

More quiet power is amassed in shallower seas, as the embrace of the Costa Sereia grows to contain all the temperates. *COS Consolidates Holdings to become a Merchant Marine!*

In warmer waters, the consolidation of the Lojanese Republic is almost unnecessary; their mercantile supremacy is simply so obvious as to go without saying. *LOL Consolidates Holdings to become a Merchant Marine!*

Matriarch Liaro of the Red Shade spends her short term as Grand Matriarch implementing an unprecedented new policy: laws that make sense, rather than laws that blatantly favor the rulers own Shade. Though wildly unpopular with practically everybody, her efforts do seem to pay off; she leaves Leriander a larger, louder, and livelier city than it has ever been. *LUX makes a city in 135 - Leriander. City bonus: +1 to an Investigation roll once per turn when a treasure is spent, in addition to the +1 from the treasure.*

Profundus Korasoons long, arduous journey to diplomacy has finally paid off, and the people of Region 139 are overjoyed to join their strength to his. *GTZ presses Confederation claim on 139*

With such a feeling of indebtedness to their guarantors, it is perhaps no surprise that the people of Region 18 would be receptive to a plan for greater integration into Lighthouse governance. *LIT presses Confederation claim on 18*

Taken by the beauty of the Fruiting Mangroves, the Sakura-Jin sway the root-tenders of Region 125 to favor union in their holy cause. *SKR creates a Confederation claim on 125*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The Relief Council meets to discuss the issue of Region 59. KNH, DPB, ESP, GRV, STC vote for the local people to be allowed to stay. With the relief council unanimous, the people of Region 59 settle in for the long haul. 
*Region 59 remains populated! More details to come in the NPC actions post!*

* Impresses and Sways*
The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 125The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 126The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 129The Forests of Astral Yearning Impress the Clerical Support in Region 11The Kar-Nath Hegemony Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 76The Gravetenders Impress the Reaved Clerical Support in Region 58The Gravetenders Impress the Reaved Clerical Support in Region 75The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Reaved Aristocratic Support in Region 111The Eternal Spring Impresses the Reaved Mercantile Support in Region 60The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 8The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 27The Sakura-Jin Sway the Aristocratic Support in Region 117Costa Sereia Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 103The Hymenocera Expanse Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 29The Lighthouse Sways the Clerical Support in Region 26


*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

With the Costa merchants in Orope paid off with technological knowledge and the Middish convinced not to get involved, Gotezhar merchants hone in on the suppliers providing the Cyphiri with Giantsbane Seeds. With better offers in hand, the seed supply begins to flow south instead of east. 
*The Gotezhar buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 114 for Giantsbane Seeds*

The Pylet and Tellan families have made a killing in the Sea Cow trade, and with the merchants in Orope displaced by the Gotezhar, it only makes sense to refocus on a proven moneymaker.
*The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 118 for Domesticated Sea Cows*

Where once Pfith raiders came with toxic spines and threats of violence, they seem now to have turned towards more equitable trade, meeting with great success in acquiring resources both practical and valuable. 
*Pfilghol buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 108 for Mud Diamonds, Trade Post 1 in Region 107 for Kalask Venom, Trade Post 3 in Region 131 for Kelp, and Trade Post 3 in Region 133 for Wave Scorpions*

The unbelievably cute brineray babies make for popular pets among the settlers of the Tideswept Shelf, and a thriving market in brineray trade springs up almost overnight.
*Lux-Glossia buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 111 for Brinerays*

The economies of Bastion and Glacier Crag grow closer as Nathi merchants acquire a supply of the Regions Electrum Conduits.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 76 for Electrum Conduits*

The Eternal Springs close ties to Deep Blue prove valuable, as they manage to consolidate all the Woven Seaweed production of one of the shoalminds Regions under their control.
*The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 57 for Woven Seaweed*

Expecting now-profitable trade routes to be destroyed by the Eel Without End, Lojanese merchants turn away from the Maw to secure backup income sources.
*The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 12 for Crystal Chips*

The mind that is Deep Blue seems to take an interest in Maurentes Firefly Squid, and with the deaths of a few hundred herring, a deal is struck with the Reidan merchants.
*Deep Blue buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 74 for Firefly Squid*

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

In the wake of their conquest of Bloodhome, the Lighthouse declares itself the chief protector of the Reef in Red and the head of the Crimson Chant, with the apparent backing of all the faithful. Those who seek to join the Chorus in death must now look to Binar Fajar for guidance.
*LIT claims Faith Head of the Crimson Chant! LIT sets 10 HS bonus of the Crimson Chant to Establishing Claims*

The small tent-shrine to the Ancestors of Seatide erected at Judge Shades of Reds request is merely a small sign of a growing movement in Seatide. Gravetender and Pepsin alike are found deep in debate throughout Confederacy waters, and the traditional ways of the Eternal Tides seem to have given way to something new - though not without leaving their mark on the new Tidal Sequence.
*STC adopts the Blossoming Sequence! STC founds a School of the Blossoming Sequence, the Tidal Sequence (5 HS bonus: +1 to resist reavers)*

The ongoing struggle against the Pattern is one in which words and deeds play an equal role. The Riftlings have become quite adept at using both to their advantage.
*RFT sets 10 HS bonus of the Eternal Communion to Impress actions*

The Plains of Sarkenos have a reputation as a region friendly to outsiders, and their Nathi overlords seem keen to uphold it, selecting a rock formation in the Plains as the site of a grand gesture of generosity: a new place of debate and meditation, to be carved deep into the stone.
*KNH begins to establish a third holy site in 75 - The Blossoming Peak (2/3)*

Disregarding the proclamations of the Shifting Ennead, the Riftlings continue their extermination campaign against the Pattern unabated. 
*The Riftlings convert Holy Site 3 in Region 67 from the Pattern to the Eternal Communion and Holy Site 2 in Region 68 from The Pattern to the Eternal Communion*

The Sakura-Jin missionaries continue their work, swaying ever more of the Pfith to their holy cause. Those who seek to prove themselves in the Predators' Caves no longer do so merely to show strength and win glory, but to become worthy of genetic immortality. 
*The Sakura-Jin convert Holy Site 2 in Region 132 from the Devouring Tenets to Sakurado*

Though the tenets of the Dreaming Dead have proven popular among many Hymenocera, the government finds no value in this new faith. Royal missionaries evict the Living Dreamers from the holy places of the royal palace and press into the dreamers own waters, seeking to sway the locals of Region 29 from their devotion.
*The Hymenocera Expanse convert Holy Site 3 in Region 3 from the Dreaming Dead to Uplift Reverence and Holy Site 3 in Region 29 from the Dreaming Dead to Uplift Reverence*

Though for now the tide of ideological combat is turning to favor Uplift Reverence, the missionaries sent to Hym are not without new converts, eager to hear how their revered creators might be contacted.
*The Living Dreamers convert Holy Site 2 in Region 3 from Uplift Reverence to the Dreaming Dead*

With the delivery of a Reliquary to Glacier Crag, the Gravetenders can debate in Nathi waters to the fullest extent. Traditional Nathi religion fades in prominence as the Blossoming Sequence takes hold of hearts and minds.
*The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 2 in Region 77 from The Voice of Jaarn to The Blossoming Sequence and Holy Site 3 in Region 77 from the Followers of Deep Ways to The Blossoming Sequence*

The news that Judge Shades of Red has endorsed the Blossoming Sequence draws even more Gravetenders to the area, and soon Seatide Crag is surrounded by pilgrims debating its significance.
*The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 2 in Region 79 from The Eternal Tides to The Blossoming Sequence*

Taking up the responsibilities of their new role in the faith, the Lighthouse welcomes more moneychangers into the temple complex at Indahs Fall - quickly packing the temple staff with properly-trained devotees of the Crimson Chant.
*The Lighthouse converts Holy Site 2 in Region 2 to The Crimson Chant*

Taking advantage of their local mercantile prominence, the Eternal Spring sways many of Deep Blues subroutines (and many of its non-herring subjects) in Artetchhue and Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs to contemplation of the proper faith for hiveminds.
*The Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 1 in Region 55 from The Claw to The Eternal Communion, Holy Site 2 in Region 55 from The Claw to The Eternal Communion, Holy Site 1 in Region 57 to The Eternal Communion, and Holy Site 2 in Region 57 from The Last Dream to The Eternal Communion*

The meaning of icons matters little when one is gripped by Delight, and the home of the Selachian Mercenaries seems to be undergoing a particularly bad spell of addiction.
*The Forests of Astral Yearning convert Holy Site 1 in Region 6 from Iconoclasts to Shimmers of Unseen Bane and Open Holy Site 2 in Region 6 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane*

* Holy Site 1 in Region 137 is converted to Brilhinte!*

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

*The Seatide Confederacy builds a Specialized Ship!*

*The Forests of Astral Yearning create an Artifact, The Withering Everlight!*
The Withering Everlight appears in a random capital each round, providing a +1 to a faith roll during its stay. The Everlight triggers the Kelpie and Mare, and when it appears in the same Region as the Banished Merchants they gather 2d3 treasure instead of 1d4.

*The Mare appears in the possession of Deep Blue!
Providing the Mare with a steed as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

*The Kelpie appears in the possession of Forests of Astral Yearning!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

Once more the merchants feel the kelp tug at their empty innards. Pulling them away from the measly anchor of material wealth theyve reaved to keep them home and fill the void. The reprieve is over, undone, disembodied they float on the currents as the very thing they tried to usurp. 
But revenge has a mind of its own. Leaving the Dunes of Revelation the merchants get a hold of themselves right on its doorstep. Knitted together in an amalgamation of consciousness they set out to reclaim their former lives in the city of Syva.
*The Banished Merchants provide FAY with 2 Treasure and reappear in the capital of the Auros of Kaarme, Kaarme!
At the end of Round 9, they will move on, providing AOK with 1d4 treasure; on a 4, the landscape is scraped bare, and a random Support moves towards Unruly.*

*The Gotezhar complete a World Wonder: The Gathering Tide Warehouse, in Ezcorher!*
_The owner of this World Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

*DRG recruits General: Lenwyggd the Crusher (9) with Tactical Doctrine: Crawling Advance: -10% casualties, +1 to battle on success*

The riders of the kelpies grow in number, and a strangely familiar creature seems to appear everywhere at once in the Dunes of Revelations.
*FAY recruits General: the Naked One (7) with (TD TBD)*

Close ties to the Selachian Mercenaries have paid off for Lojan, and the brightest and most restrained of their military minds now serves the Republic. 
*LOL recruits General Zabkrew (Roll TBD) with Tactical Doctrine: Graceful Show of Force - +1 to tactical maneuvering, -20% enemy casualties, -20% own casualties, +12 to enemy leader loss roll, +2 to own leader loss roll; Make a free Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield Region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)*

Lambent Syndicate-Lighthouse joint invasion of the Khandeeps (Region 25)
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by Netra the Rubicund Fist (Military 8), wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead (+2 to Maneuvering rolls) and the Radiant Sword (+1 charge per 2 enemy units lost) with Military 9 ruler, 7 LSD and 4 LIT Units invade The Khandeeps (25) attempting Victory Is Life, facing off against 6 SBK Units led by Jirai Khan (Military 5) using Unyielding Force.


Netra the Rubicund Fist wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Victory is Life! (+2 to battle, +10% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties)


The allies of the Pact of Blood and Stone had amassed a large army to try and overwhelm the forces of the Seablood Khanate. They marched quickly, hoping to force a decisive battle with the characteristic bloodthirst of the Crimson Chant. The fighting was bloody, and casualties intense - all the more so as a result of the hazards strewn through the region by the Divine Nacres, engineered to be attracted to conflict. Combined with coordination issues between the disparate and numerous forces, over half of those who first marched into the Khandeeps deserted, died, or disappeared. The losses for the Seablood Khanate were heavier still - the only saving grace being the blessing that such bloodletting must surely provide to the followers of the Reef in Red.

LSD coalition Victory! LSD loses 4 Units! LIT loses 2 Units! SBK loses 4 Units! The Khandeeps Aristocracy loses 1 Unit! The Radiant Sword gains 2 charges!


Lambent Syndicate invasion of the Protected Stratera (Region 31)
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by Adiratnas Chosen (Military 4) with Military 9 ruler, 2 LSD units invade The Protected Statera (31), facing off against 1 CPS unit led by Magnus Orator (Military 3) using Unyielding Force.

Adiratnas Chosen wins Tactical Maneuvering, but attempted no Tactical Doctrine!

The Lambent Syndicate would also open a second front. While the main army was fighting in the Khandeeps, a second much smaller army would attempt to occupy the territory of the Protected Statera. While the army is small and the commander is mediocre at best among the ranks of the Syndicate, the unruly Statera can't give more than a token resistance; nonetheless, they still manage to inflict their fair share of casualties as Adiratnas Chosen, thinking their victory assured, simply marches towards the capital, to be repeatedly ambushed by the few forces the Statera still had without serious response. It is only the inexperience of Magnus Orator in martial matters that prevents these successes from building to any meaningful pushback against the Syndicate, and the reefs of the Statera are swiftly under the Syndicates protection....

LSD Victory! LSD loses 1 Unit!


Pfilghol invasion of Region 107
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by Gtsit (Military 8) with Military 10 ruler, 5 PGL units invade Region 107, using Magma Forges and attempting to utilize Seas Opportunity, facing off against 4 native defender units led by a Military 7 native commander attempting to Skirmish.

The native commander wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully Skirmishing! (-10% casualties for both sides)

Even as their merchants return with sea goat-loads of Kalask Venom, the raiders of the Pfith march into Region 107. The war begins as would a hunt, with scouts confirming the location of War-Jelly obstacles left by the merchants while the main force captures a few minor towns and then moves with deliberate slowness in an attempt to draw out the foe for battle. It seems, however, that Archjusticar Rodwulf, the commander of the native forces, is an experienced hunter himself, and he turns the invaders tactics against them. Screening forces and scouting parties fight a number of skirmishes on the flanks of the two armies, some deep into the region, but the natives are able to avoid a decisive confrontation until they are able to force it on their own terms: a major Pfith flanking party overextends and is surrounded and cut off, and with a third of their force and most of their scouts destroyed, Gtsit retreats the remaining Pfith forces to the villages they took initially. Though a defeat, it is not without some gains, and Gtsits army will benefit greatly in the coming years from the chance to establish supply lines and select more useful adaptations, as well as the knowledge they have gained of their foe.

Tie! PGL loses 2 Units! Region 107 Native Defenders lose 1 Unit! PGL gains a foothold in Region 107! They will receive a +2 bonus to their battle roll and get to ignore border type penalties if they attempt to invade Region 107 again this round!


Kar-Nath Hegemony invasion of Region 65
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by General Kreel (Military 9) with a Military 10 ruler, 4 KNH units invade Region 65 using Magma Forges and attempting to utilize March of the Conqueror, facing off against 2 native defender units led by a Military 6 commander attempting to use Unyielding Force. 

General Kreel wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing March of the Conqueror! (+2 [+1 from perfection] to battle, +10% own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt.)

The volatile politics of the polar seas drive the Frozen King Rham to order that now is the time to properly enforce the Hegemonys will in the waters it has claimed as its own. General Kreel sets out at the head of the Nathi host once more, having learned from his earlier humiliation so far as to even fight alongside auxiliary allies from Sarkenos. The legions march across the border is unhindered, and they camp in peace for several weeks (though food is still scarce owing to the recent work of the Reavers) before even making contact with enemy scouts; it seems the enemy commander has withdrawn all forces to defend the palace of the provisional government. The Nathi legions claim several small towns and secure their supply lines with ease before settling down for what all believe will be a long siege of the palace - but it ends after only four days. The local forces attempt a sortie from their fortifications, and successfully drive the Nathi before them without turning to guard their flanks. General Kreel is quick to respond, and forces from the other sides of the town rapidly envelop the exposed defenders before seizing the gatehouse, the palace, the provisional government, and, pinned to a wall through the tail with a Nathi trident, Commander Koschei, mastermind of the failed sortie. 

KNH Victory! KNH loses 1 unit! Native Defenders lose 1 unit! Region 65 Native Commander is captured in battle! KNH successfully Sways the Aristocracy of region 65!


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Prince Antenius treatment by the new ruler of the Ennead is about as dignified as a kick to the siphon. It is no surprise that after all he has done and sacrificed for his Kingdom, this is too much to take for the great Antenius. After a furious speech defending all of his actions and vowing to serve and protect Danabae as only he can, Prince Antenius storms out of the empire, taking a few loyal soldiers with him. 
*The Ennead loses 1 unit! Prince Antenius has disappeared!* 

*The Order of the Ironkelp coerces Trade Post 1 in Region 103 for Adventuring Scholars!*

Using his well-known charm, Topaz seeks out the trail of items, people, and places to discover exactly what happened to the missing people. The items are first easier to track, and appear to be the result of trades and selling items to the Chora, though for often mysterious pricing. Sentimental items receive a high payment, while some valuable heirlooms were exchanged for a pittance. The appearance and disappearance of strange places appears to be related somehow to the Songlines, though exactly how remains unclear, and may require more investigation. Overall, these disappearances appear to be by choice rather than the result of kidnapping, though one must wonder if leaving stressful jobs or conditions was truly enough motivation to abandon everything to join the Chora.

The Black Pearls launch a ruthless effort to root out spies in the Order of the Ironkelp (Region 114). Every stone, every brick is overturned, and no trace of hostile spies is found. 

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

The parting blow of the once-merchants of the Dunes of Revelation proves weak- the faithful endure, and those who seek to control the Forests rather than rightfully being controlled by them are pulled away by the tides. *The banished merchants of the Dunes of Revelation (Region 17) fail to Sack HS3 in Region 17.*

Though many feared that the tensions in Lojan would inevitably escalate, cooler heads prevail. The greater good (of Lojanese trade interests) prove a powerful unifying influence, and whatever eventuates, it seems unlikely that conflict will spread beyond the halls of power in Lojan.

Dissatisfied by the Draigaus neglect, the merchants of Region 70 begin to make their dissatisfaction known. *The Merchant Support in Region 70 becomes Unruly!*

The Eel Without Ends rampage continues unabated, devouring farms and paralyzing individuals, but as it crosses back into [region 20], a terrible ever-present buzz fills the waters and the mind, until one can scarcely think, or remember, or plan, or - or - or!?! Even the behavior of the wildlife begins to run wildly out of the norm. An aching behind the mind characterizes all.

*The Eel Without End Coerces TP 1 in Region 1, TP 2 in Region 19, and TP 3 in Region 20!
The Eel Without End slithers into Region 24, Region 22, and Region 20 this round!*

*Spoiler*
Show


Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.If the Eel Without End enters a Region it is already present in, it becomes _omnipresent_.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent count as 3 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties (this replaces and does not stack with the previous region increase).The intense and prolonged exposure to the energy of the Eel Without End results in strange effects on the behavior of both wildlife and local populations when omnipresent:When the Eel Without End enters a region for the second time, it will attempt to Convert 2 random holy Sites in the region to a different religion, determined semi-randomly.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent may sometimes present an opportunity to be Prospected, and controlled, Unruly, or Rebellious Supports may become Open.Exceptionally prolonged exposure may have further consequences


Trade Post 3 in Region 26 for Blood Pearls becomes Open! * The Coral of the Protected Statera loses control of Trade Post 3 in Region 26* 

*Organizations!* 

The Abyssal Stewards are scarcely seen - when questioned, they claim the bulk of their numbers are fiercely engaged in the deeps, trying to contain and find whatever Titans they can before they arise. Their reports include a Draigiau the size of a seamount and a great metal-faced slug wider than it is long.

The Chelonian Chora have been rarely seen as of late - perhaps, without the additional Nurseries theyd hoped for, their efforts have been focused on other means of securing themselves and their charges against the death and destruction that the countries of the world swim through. Or perhaps theyre simply laying low

The Divine Nacres grow more inwardly focused as their attention remains above the surfaceapparently, there has been some political backlash internally against the decision to share the Anamorphic Canon, resulting in elevated levels of xenophobia.

*Writing Collections*
OKI, LUX, GRV, SEN submit entries to the Crescent Companion, gaining 1 Favor each with ABS
HEX submits an entry to the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare, gaining 1 Favor with DNA

*Reputation*
*COS and LUX raise their Reputation with ABS from 1 to 2, with LUX spending a favor in the process
PGL raises their Reputation with ABS from 3 to 4, spending a favor in the process.
KNH retracts their attempt to raise their Reputation with ABS from 3 to 4, which would have spent a favor.
SEN raises their Reputation with DNA from 1 to 2.
HEX attempts to raise their Reputation with DNA from 3 to 4, spending a favor in the process, but their efforts are just barely stymied by Deep Blues close ties to the Nacres.
HEX raises their Reputation with CCA from 1 to 2*

*Favors*
*HEX gains 1 Favor with CCA from their determined opposition to the Dreaming Dead.*

*Prestige*
GTZ occupies 2 units for Occupational Etiquette
LOL gains 1 Prestige from To Greatness

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch MarcionDiplomacy 10
Military 4
Economy 7
Faith 8
Intrigue 1

*Diplomacy*
Press claim in region 125
_The Sakura-Jin's new phase of expansion is beginning!_
*Success guaranteed!*

*Military*  Raise one unit

*Military*  Raise one unit

*Military*  Raise one unit

_They will learn of our peaceful ways, by force!_

*Military*  attempt to send two troops to aide the Shark people.

_The Astartes are yet unblooded.  This must be changed_

*Spy Action* Sages suspect It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky is not unique to Dashasham.   Project Eusebia is set to to confirm this. (Investigation)


*Spoiler:  Rumors*
Show

  Princeps Petrix has shown themselves a popular fixture at court.  The unusual new method of succession has won over the skeptical ecclesiarchs.  They are entrusted with outreach to region 120, which has previously failed.   This has led to a hiatus, as the Princeps calls back every missionary for retraining.

The former merchants re- assigned as missionaries find their new lives strange, but support from the Princeps has helped reconcile them.

The population of once-extinct males is set to equal that of females as the merchant caste is phased out and the warrior caste is in ascendancy.  Many previously disgruntled females request jobs in logistics and support, and reportedly enjoy the company of strapping young lads.    The Ecclesiarchs are torn on this, but, since neither are able to conceive naturally, the inevitable dalliancesare ignored, as long as they are kept discrete.



Leader stats +2 mil

*Spoiler:  It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky*
Show



It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky is a monster that lives beyond the highest heights of Dashasham.  This monster comes in schools, like prey fish of the open ocean,  but it is a merciless predator.  All attempts to clone it fail as the creature requires the rarified æther of The Beyond to function and the oxygen requirements of its super-charged metabolism cannot be met by aquatic media of gas exchange.  However, studies of It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky have proven useful in breeding intelligence and speed into vertebrate stock.

It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky was known to be used as a method of execution by The Precursors.   The condemned were staked at the edge of the tidal zone.  A Hermit Crab would not die from the minimal exposure or be washed away if precisely the right spot was selected, nor would most crustaceans.  Vertebrate and cephalopod derived victims often died from æther poisoning, however. 

Saint Psaul, one of the founders of Sakurado was, legend tells us, sentenced to die by being picked apart by swarms of It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky.  However, he asked to be tied down without his shell, nude, as he arose from the Plankton to become a larva.  What the Precursors did not anticipate was that, with his ancillary legs exposes, he could kick the vicious swarms of It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky until the tide returned.  The credulous Precursors assumed it was a miracle, and the guards converted on the spot.

The physical description of this creature is most uncanny.  It has scales, but they are utterly unlike that of a fish,  branching like a soft coral and not flush with the skin.  Internally, it most resembles a Mer, but with delicate bones and a respiratory system designed to process oxygen at rates unknown in other life. In fact, the bones themselves seem so delicate,  it is theorized, as they have become a sort of secondary set of gills, supplementing the primary air-proccessing organ that seems to be a modified swim bladder.  Externally, it has a beak like a cephalopod, though more rigid, not like any other known vertebrate 

 



Diplomacy 10
Military 6
Economy 7
Faith 8
Intrigue 1

Roll

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 9 (Years 25-27)
*Polar Bear Faction*


To Be Updated

Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 10
Fai: 10
Inf: 5

Next Round: +1 Faith, +1 Opu, +1?
New Ruler Under Construction

Actions:
*Fai 10: Miracle*
(Have fun with it. This is, for me, a purely fluff thing, introducing the spirit of capitalism, exponential growth, and markets into the world. Completely alien in nature, and for tons of fun rp opportunities. If the GM team assigns her mechanics or something that happens, whatever that is, I'll accept it gladly. But I'd be happy trying to wear the 'this is a purely fluff miracle' hat too, even if a part of me worries that Mammos not having mechanical teeth or impact will mean she's largely ignored/unused.)

But... if you _want_ some mechanical chicanery...

Mechanics: Mammos has been born into the world from the polar depths, at the heart of the Eternal Spring. Miracles done by the Eternal Spring may be *Intensified*. An *Intensified* effect is diminished from its usual power, but has an additional bonus while in the presence of Mammos.

Already created Miracles, Artifacts, or whatever else may be *Intensified*, entirely at GM discretion, perhaps requiring a Faith action to do so.)



*Spoiler: The Birth Of Avarice*
Show


The Birth Of Avarice
Everything is set. The stars are aligned. The currents are in the right place. The rock nest is imbedded with wealth of the ages. None of these things has materialistic meaning, but remnants of teachings from the Tall Tales ascribe symbology itself meaning within stories woven. As was proven tonight, force of will from the collective consciousness can bring forth unto reality itself.

Mammos, Will Of The World, Avatar Of Avarice, Fly Queen, takes on a form almost wholly alien to any denizen of the underwater, purportedly descended from the Dries Above. Insectoid wings, several pairs like a seraph. Bizarre legs with stump like feet in place of fins unsuited to the water. Yet fins and feelers and gills exist on this creature too, and it moves throughout the Waters of the World with an angelic grace defying all laws of locomotion. It is said to unify the traits of Sky, Sea, and Soil. 

(What is meant by those phrases is at best, guesses. Skies is probably in reference to the Dries Above, albeit a bizarre phrasing, and the little gleaned from magical rites says as much. But Soil? What does *that* mean? The obvious guess would be the ground underneath Medusa Roots, some reference to the deeper underworlds and depths, but that has been explicitly denied. Whatever vast reality Soil refers to, it is from a world *entirely* distant and alien, and yet we are assured it exists, *somewhere*.)

Greed binds us all, hive mind and isolate alike. The thinking of hiveminds that they are more unified within themselves is a good one to take, but it is just the first step. Isolates form bonds within themselves and with other isolate clusters and hive minds through economic ties. This basic principle of exchange, of force of beliefs through material will, is itself a unity of thought.

When you pay something for a service, you command it, you unify your intents for mutual growth. Through these bonds, even those with vastly different belief systems and populations can be brought into alignment. We are all, at the core of things, one entity, one being, fractured into an ever expanding variety of cognitive processors. Not just in number of processors, but in *kind* of processors, ever evolving and expanding. Shell is the one true language with which all processors speak.

Harpies, Herrings, Humans, they dont share anything in common. Anatomy, language, location, size, locomotion. But the one thing we all have in common is a basic principle of currency. All processors do, once they advance to a sufficient degree. Within the waters this is certainly the case, both in our frozen home, and in the warmer waters beyond the borders.

(Harpies and Humans obviously refer to hypothetical denizens of these strange other worlds outside of our reach, from the ordering it is supposed that Harpies are from the Sky, and Humans are from the Soil. Very little is known about either of these other races, and what little is known may be entirely fictional, not even if they are even major facets of those other worlds. The Herrings are, as we know, not presently omnipresent within the waters of polar, let alone outside it.)

It is these principles that guide the teachings of Mammos. Everything, alive or otherwise, is all collectively a singular hive mind, fractured for efficiency. Or perhaps, if not *for* efficiency, then making the best of some long past cosmological event that splintered the unified whole. It really is hard to say, the origins of life have always been a mystery, even within religious belief.




*Spoiler: Reformatting In Process*
Show


Violet had done horrible things, even by hivemind standards, yet she had no reason to suspect her actions would have consequences. She established dominion over west Polar for all Medusa kind, but most of all for herself. There had been tremendous  setbacks, but ultimately thongs were turning out to be satisfactory.  She felt positively queasy about it. Giddy. Giddy is the right word. 

The international city's resources would flood her kingdom, what was she going to do with all of this Dye? Export it, but to who? Her people had ways to provide color already in their own leaves. Ways that made her feel pain... explicitly painless. Even if that communication required energy expenditure.

Her mind was drawn to the egg tourist attraction for the fourth time today. An open secret was that the religious monument was a middle finger to her rule, but she'd set eyes and guards around it. It's not like anything was really going to come out of that egg, this was something she knew for certain.

Still, the fact that religion worked on her fellow hiveminds was concerning, and yet this tool to sway masses also would prove to be incredibly useful to her. Especially since Violet was going to become a centerpiece of their religion real soon.
You feel your sins chewing at your cuticles.
No, that _definitely_ wasn't right...



Opu: Acquire Herrings from TP 3 region 56 Roll = 15 (Success barring competition)
Opu: Buy Soothing Oil from 52 tp 2 Roll = 16 (Success)
Fai: Convert Holy Site 68 slot 1 Roll = 20 (Success)
Fai: Convert Holy Site 69 slot 1 Roll = 13 (Success)
Fai: Convert Holy Site 69 slot 3 Roll = 16 (Success)

Fluff Actions

The aggressors inhibit faith for the hiveminds. In the name of proactive protection it is ideal for us to begin managing their resources. Increased influence should motivate them to divert resources away from other, more harmful modes of competition.

Non-Actions


*
Black Noise: . . . swimming in circles . . .* Counter Espionage


Starting lending Coral Dye and Gravelglass as a Luxury to the Riftlings to help them fulfill their requisite.
Oppose all Sway/Impress/Buyouts/Conversions targeting Eternal Communion and Merchants/TPs owned by ESP.
Overruling the above, do not oppose the STC buying out the Merchants of 59, with the express understanding that while the Seatide may collect tariffs, they will use their dominion to promote ESP control over the trade sites in all respects.



Write up Great Project (5 action)
Stalk Market? Hedge Fund?

Shell Counting
*Spoiler*
Show


Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Holy Sites: Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion / Eternal Communion
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x1)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
Nxt TP 2 of 52 ??Soothing Oil??
Nxt? TP 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye (x1)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 68, 60


Treasure: 3/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs 

Next Turn: 6

Soldiers: 0

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 18, 19, 26
D: 8
M: 10
E: 6
F: 8
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Military:* Invade Region 17, Dunes of Revelation, with 1 Unit, lead by The EVERSCINTILLATING GOLD FIN, wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, the Radiant Blade (With 2 Charges), and employing the Golden Victory at All Costs Perfected Tactical Doctrine (+7 instead of +6 bonus for Goldfin)

2) Diplomacy: Sway Aristocratic Support in Dunes of Revelation, Region 17 Roll
3) Diplomacy: Establish Marriage Claim in Region 15 Roll
4) Diplomacy: Raise Reputation with CCA Roll
5) Diplomacy: Attempt to Establish Contact with The Eel Without End

_The Great One has returned! Our Blessed Mother writhes from the deep, trailing through the ocean floor, and basking us in her glow! The light of the Radiance sequestered so carefully, her will beyond! The blood of the Reef, our promised rest with her! And now the arbiter of our goddess rises from the Maw she ventured forth to vanquish Ages ago! We are on the brink of glory!_

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Diplomacy

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 6
F: 8
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 4/10 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 1

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 2/3

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 9*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 6 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 5 *Intrigue* 2 


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +2 Faith
Consolidate Holdings [Economy 10] - Unrolled
_Starting with the vote that led to the Hallus family taking prime position in the Union, Baran Hallus has been working to restructure and officialise the ways the country works - making legal requirements and standards for the organisation and operations of Cyphiri families out of what were once just societal expectations, expanding the Council Fund's bureacracy to handle simple inter-family matters and to establish a common market for essential goods and commodities (instead of every family having their own deals for such things), and expanding the authority of the Council and making its own processes and laws more robust. In recent years, Baran has been able to leverage his many successful years of leadership combined with the sudden support of the Ulnesh family (despite past animosity and opposition - Baran spearheaded the Hallus takeover of the Union from the Ulnesh who previously unofficially controlled it, after all) to go bigger, and now unveils his final vision for the Union.

Perhaps the largest immediate change is the introduction of the concept of Houses, a recognition of the way Cyphiri families have often ended up with their obligations towards the more powerful families weighted heavily in the latter's favour, and the power a seat on the Union Council brings. A House begins with the Council family who created it, and extends to cover the families sufficiently under their influence to agree to be a part of it, giving the controlling family legal authority over them (thus far, no Council families have shared Houses, and the exact handling of such a matter is still being debated) - this system also has room to facilitate assets and employees not associated with a family, on a short or long term basis, to allow the system to more smoothly function among foreign countries and businesses and their less family-focused way of doing things (it also allows large private mercenary forces like the Hallus' to more smoothly exist officially without technically being a part of the family, thus being removed enough to not challenge traditional Cyphiri ideas about such matters while still having them be useful and under control). For instance, House Hallus contains what was originally the Hallus family along with families like the Belar, most of the gold families and many other smaller families focused in Cyph-Arel, while the Carral have thrown their lot in with House Ulnesh, and the Tellan and Kelad have united in a likely to succeed push to get the Tellan a Council seat at which point the Kelad would be a part of House Tellan. Naturally, relations between Council families will never quite be so simple and legalised, but some things can't be changed by one man.

Baran's hope, and one apparently shared by the majority of the Council, is that his changes will lead to a new, streamlined and better organised Union, capable of better competing in an increasingly crowded and complex economic environment. The benefits outside of that field to the authority of influence to the largest families is naturally also a benefit._Create Artefact [Faith 5] - Unrolled
_There have always been Cyphiri followers of the Way who would search across Cyph-Arel for signs of Arthan's Rest, that legendary place that the founder of the Flowing Way was sequestered in when he created the modern understanding of the Way. It seems like someone has finally done it, and brought back something of interest..._
*Spoiler: The Head of Arthan*
Show


_In the stories of the journeys of Arthan, the founder of the Flowing Way, there has always been a missing piece. The years between him travelling Cyph-Arel and learning the stories of the Cyphiri, and returning with the truth of the Way, have always been a mystery, and so some followers of the Way have always searched for Arthan's Rest, as the place he must have stayed in during those years has become known. Now, they appear to have succeeded. In the northeast of Cyph-Arel, close to the point where toxicity makes it impossible to go further, a Cyphiri scout has found a cave. Carved into the rock, covering every surface, were the stories of the Cyphiri of the time, along with some of their biological storage mediums, but the real prize was what has now become known as the Head of Arthan (few people believe it's actually his head, of course, but the name given to it by that scout has been intriguing and evocative enough to stick).

While the Head does somewhat resemble a Cyphiri head, it is notable larger, with a particularly enlarged cranium, and it has a system of organs similar to roots to draw nutrients from a substrate instead of a neck - it appeared to have gone into a dormant state over the years as the substrate in the cave ran dry, but a new supply of nutrients has been sufficient to wake it up again. The most notable thing about it, however, is that it speaks. Constantly. An endless stream of information and analysis, but one that is scrambled and random - perhaps a side effect of its time in the cave, perhaps just a limitation of what it is and what it knows. It does listen, and with experimentation the Cyphiri studying it have discovered that feeding it a stream of information about a particular location in the right way (the Cyphiri do it by telling the stories gathered from or about the area, but a more direct set of information would likely work) seems to focus its babbling into talking about that particular region, with the nature of the information put in influencing the information recieved. While much of it is still of little use, there are plenty of useful nuggets of information in there one can use in the field, including many deductions and predictions that an experienced follower of the Way may make when given the same information - something that has cemented the idea in the minds of most Cyphiri that this was a creation of Arthan, and as such a being with an understanding of his teachings deeper than any living Cyphiri. And a useful tool, of course._

Mechanics
As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
Convert HS1 of 124 to the Flowing Way [Faith] - 8, Failure (1 Treasure Spent)Convert HS2 of 124 to the Flowing Way [Faith] - 18, Success (1 Treasure Spent)Convert HS3 of 124 to the Flowing Way [Faith] - 18, Success (1 Treasure Spent)
_The trips that Lanit Hallus and Werran Ulnesh have been taking into the Emerald Tidelands start to pay off. In recent years, Werran has been leveraging his influence among the Cyphiri followers of the Way (along with no small amount of money and favours - more than he'd normally have access to, the Hallus family quietly picking up the bill) to get those most convincing and eloquent in the merits of the Way to come south with him, spreading their teachings among the population of the Tidelands, and he now pushes that in-road as much as possible in a wide-ranging education campaign across the region, fully backed by the Council. While the Cyphiri make limited progress with the Kalan themselves (their beliefs remaining incredibly varied between individuals), they have much more success among the population of the Tails - some Cyphiri now live in Vret, listening to the stories told of the Emerald Skimmer and incorporating it into the lore of the Way, while others live among the people and around the Shrine of Seas, explaining to the plankton worshippers about the Flowing Way and considering how plankton-based reincarnation works into the flow of fate._

*Nonactions*
Spend 1 ABS Favour for +1 Reputation
_While the work begins in the Tidelands, Cyphiri representatives step up their efforts to secure closer ties to the Abyssal Stewards who are invested in the region, leveraging the Union's many previous contributions to their records and promising to give them the industry they want in the region._Attend the Builder's Union Celebration as a nonaction.
_While the various goings-on in Cyph-Arel and the Emerald Tidelands prevent an official delegation, nor any representatives of the Hallus or Ulnesh families, from attending the celebration, many smaller families take the opportunity to attend - most notable among them are representatives from the budding Tellan/Kelad coalition, as well as the leader of the Pylet family._Bid 1 Treasure on the Tipsy John.
_While the Cyphiri are still wary of the Black Pearls (with some families outright hostile), they see no reason to not get involved in the auction - a vessel like that might be useful going forwards. Between showing caution around the Pearls, the cost of the push into the Tidelands, and the fact that they're still gauging how much the other major economic powers of the region are interested, the opening offer is fairly small but capable of being increased later if need be._

*News and Rumours*
The Kelad continue to make complaints to the Union Council about the Black Pearls, but thus far lack the influence to get the other families to take action against the crime syndicate - on the whole, the flow of business and trade is still strong despite their influence, and no major family has been affected enough to make the group their focus.The reports from Topaz on the Chora-related disappearances are met with confusion from the leaders of affected Cyphiri families. The traded items made sense, yes, but the rest...when it came to the rest, they were less satisfied. While there was a plausible explanation for people leaving, they were unsettled by the abruptness and suddenness of it all - and the fact that the normal Cyphiri mechanisms for such moves and changes were ignored. As for the Songlines and their apparent role in places disappearing...that was a concern. Many family heads soon begin sending polite requests for an explanation to the Chora representatives in and around the Reefback Nursery in Cyph-Arel.The increased militancy of the Sakura-Jin is met with no small amount of concern, given how close Cyph-Arel is to them. While some families make calls to reinforce the mercenary retainers or make other steps to strengthen their defences, Baran sticks to the plan and dismisses those calls - if all goes well, they'll soon have a technological edge to dissuasde any ideas their northern neighbours may be having.Events in the Emerald Tidelands have reignited an interest across the Union in spreading understanding of the Flowing Way to nearby waters - an idea that had broadly been put to one side in favour of Cyphiri followers of the Way focusing on supporting other Cyphiri ventures, but one that has been becoming more popular among the Cyphiri. Some have begun looking at Pyl-Garat and the situation there with this in mind, but Hapat has been politely but firmly rebuffing any attempts to convince Cyphiri followers of other faiths there to return to following the Way.News of Pojan nomads in the west causes some excitement among the Cyphiri - new people were always exciting, but this was a group from far outside known waters, of the same species as the Chora but different, and telling stories no Cyphiri had heard before! While the Cyphiri broadly ignore their military venture, being sufficiently far outside their waters, many opportunity scouts pass through the waters they have stopped in, listening to what they have to say about the waters beyond.The Chora's disheartened state is noticed by the Cyphiri, and some families do make an effort to reconnect with old friends in the organisation, but broadly the Cyphiri see the situation as the Chora's problem - they were the ones that distanced themselves from the Union, disappointed in the situation in Pyl-Garat, so while the Cyphiri still considered them friends it was their fault if they felt ignored.Garren Ulnesh is dead - the former ruler of the Cyphiri had been in failing health for years now, and passed away in his sleep. The question of who would replace him at the top was one that required some internal debate, with Relas (his favoured successor) and Helad (an influential loan broker with a good amount of support and leverage) both making strong cases for themselves, but in the end it is Werran Ulnesh who takes the position as Ulnesh leader, reflecting the increased importance of the Flowing Way within the family recently and the focus put on their venture in the Emerald Tidelands.In happier news, Baran Hallus is now a father. The rumour around the Hallus family is that he's planning on the child growing up to be his successor, and has been getting in contact with some of the Cyphiri wisest in the mysteries of the Flowing Way asking for predictions and foresight about the child's future. Thus far, nothing seems to have come of it.

*Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


There are far more Cyphiri families than mentioned here, of course, but this is just to keep track of the ones mentioned so far and what their deal is/who of note is a part of them (some are described in greater detail in the full nation description).

Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Other:* Aristocratic Support in 111 and 122 (122's Mercantile Support is split between Hallus and Ulnesh), Cultural Exchange with COS
Now the dominant agricultural family, due to being the inventors of all of the major Cyphiri advancements in the field and leveraging that advantage at every opportunity. Has taken the position the Ulnesh once held in recent years, becoming the dominant force in the Union Council, and has been taking steps to formalise that unofficial power into something with real legal authority.
- Pelir Hallus: Pioneer of Hallus biotech research, not technically the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want (if possible).
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. Has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives, who has recently been spending a lot of time in Orope trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there. It not going well has left a stain on her reputation among the family, something she's not happy about.

Ulnesh
*Other:* Clerical Support in 122
Former dominant power among the families, interests split between being a strong agricultural family and political operations, uses the two in tandem to maintain influence and strengthen both fields but finding the latter weakened by Hallus efforts and the former from other families smelling blood.
- Garren Ulnesh: Head of the family and a dedicated student of the Flowing Way. While the Ulnesh was dominant, he drove the push to look outside of Cyph-Arel for opportunities, but his health has been failing since the Hallus family took control.
- Werran Ulnesh: Devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. Most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business.
- Pylan Ulnesh: Envoy to the council fund, coordinates things between the two groups, has a distaste for mercenaries. With the Hallus military drive, has been finding themself pushed out of most relevant discussions.
- Taron Ulnesh: In charge of agriculture, very passionate about the subject, little interest or talent for politics but has subordinates that cover the slack. Hasn't changed much since the Ulnesh lost control, but his subordinates are concerned about the state of the business.
- Relas Ulnesh: Youngest of Ulnesh's internal council, Garren's preferred successor, quiet and observant but untested, many family members unsure she deserves her position. Has been trying to rally the family to retake the top spot soon.
- Chelat Ulnesh: Used to deal with other major families and the Union Council but has now stepped down due to age. She was good at it, but was dismissive about other countries and the advantages to working with them and as such is seen as an outdated thinker by most Cyphiri. 
- Helad Ulnesh: Coordinates loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Is now the preferred candidate of most Ulnesh for Garren's replacement, despite Relas' efforts, and is likely the most influential Ulnesh at the moment due to leveraging old loans with other major families.

Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
- Artan: Part of the section of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries. Made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force, and as such has been growing in influence, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route, Mercantile Support of 118 and 126
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Other:* Mercantile Support of 123
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129), Mercantile Support of 125 and 129 
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.

Belar
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They've ended up in a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Military 5, Faith 5, special Hoard Treasure (Int-based, +2 Treasure, until end of round 12)
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, 2 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep, -1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige 2 (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)
_Unit Cap:_ 7

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 4 (Expected Change: -2)

*Trade Posts*
_Treasure Rate_ 2 (10 TPs + 6 Support - 2 Black Pearls = 14 effective TPs for treasure gain)

109.1 - Swarm Ash
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates <Black Pearl Support>
118.1 - Domesticated Sea Cows (Mercantile Support Owned)
118.2 - Domesticated Sea Cows (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed <Black Pearl Support>
129.2 - Nutritious Silt (Mercantile Support Owned)
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Chora Rep: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 3+1
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Economy: Create Technology: Filtration Grafts*
_Allows crossing Toxic borders. Requires Composite Grafting and a Filter Feeders resource_
By grafting specialized filter organisms onto respiratory organs, toxic waters can be made livable.

* Diplomacy: Attend Event*
_Trade Filtration Grafts to LUX for Photophore Signaling, Supernatic Propogation, Megafaunal Tailoring, and Graduated Symbiosis
Trade Filtration Grafts to COS for Supermarine Artillery
Trade Filtration Grafts to GTZ for Razor Current Netting
Accept Bitter Tourism_


* Diplomacy: Attempt to demonstrate discretion to the Stewards* 
_Spend a Treasure on this roll_
Discretion is not Olgght's strong suit. But they'll try to impress the Stewards yet again, with some aid from a hired diplomatic coach.


* Faith: Set Sakurado as state religion* 
As the strange genetic faith of the Sakura-jin hermit crabs spreads, the Pfith government gradually falls into its away, although the uppermost echelons remain untouched for now.

* Military: Invade Region 107*
_Using 3 units led by Gtsit (8, perfected) using the foothold bonus (+2 to battle, ignore terrain), Magma Forges (+1 to battle), 1 Treasure, Kela Ein Kamohu, and Reckless Advance._
After their humiliating first defeat at the hands of Archjusticar Rodwulf, the Pfith regroup for a second attack, taking advantage of the camps and caches they built along the way to the first campaign to skip the hardship of a new march. A fresh army of Pfith warriors supplemented by mercenaries arrives ready to visit death on those who dare resist them.


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 3/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
Temperate zone: regions 135 (capital), 111, and 173
Capital: The city of Leriander in the Glossian Sea
Round 9
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Alleoro of the Purple Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 9:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*Ruler stats for round 10:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 7

*Actions:*

*1. Intrigue:* Investigate across the southern briny border of region 179. [15, SUCCESS]
_Competition is fierce among exploration companies to secure the Conclave's support (and, more importantly, funding) to travel farther from the Glossian Sea than any previous expedition. The Cyan Shade's exploration team just barely manages to steal the contract from Leriander's other elite Shades through back alley deals, nepotism, and subterfuge._

*2. Intrigue:* Investigate north of Orope (region 114). [17, SUCCESS]
_Grand Matriarch Alleoro directly appoints the Purple Shade to be in charge of the second sponsored expedition of her reign in a nearly transparent effort to build up the exploration capacity of the Shades of the Tideswept Shelf. Plus, you know, extreme favoritism. Pretty typical. The Purple Shade's crew elects to travel east through Orope before turning north in an attempt to dodge whatever doom befell the failed expedition party of year 18._

*3. Diplomacy:* Attend the Builder's Union Celebration.
- Sign the Flowing Peace
- Accept Bitter Tourism from the Gotezhar
- Trade Graduated Symbiosis, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, and Supernatic Propagation to the Pfith
- Accept Filtration Grafts from the Pfith
*4. Economy 5:* Found the city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (region 111). City bonus: Investigations.
_Efficient bureaucracy has never been a strength of Lux-Glossia's governmental structure. Fortunately, when the Hallus diplomats and troops swept through to restore order after the Reavers decimated the local Matriarchs, they did more than just reinstate the former mess of loopholes and exceptions. The settlement in the middle of the Tideswept Shelf, now named Rumond, is more prosperous than ever due to newly elected Matriarchs with education and training from Cyphiri diplomats, newly instated Cyphiri business practices surrounding the emerging brineray breeding program, and the continued presence of some Hallus irregulars which have been extended open offers of Shade membership._

*5. Economy:* Impress merchants of the Tideswept Shelf (region 111) using Pure Berries to fulfill the Drugs requirement. [15, SUCCESS]
_The Grand Conclave is content to let the Cyphiri manage Rumond provided that they can stick their fingers in another slice of the pie. With the regional brineray trade absolutely booming after the discovery of grafting technologies from the Pfith, mercantile profit (and the corresponding tax revenue) is expected to grow immensely. No better time to invest!_

*Non-Actions:*

1. Spy non-action. [CONFIDENTIAL]

2. Contribute to the Crescent Companion. (2/2)

*Spoiler: Lux-Glossian battles and tactics*
Show

There have been exceedingly few conflicts of a high enough caliber to be called battles in Lux-Glossia's history, but it is enough to gather the essence of a collective fighting style. Note that a collective fighting style is not the same as an organized fighting style, as Lux-Glossia recruits no soldiers, trains no troops, and follows no tactics. The Glossian Sea is a dark, nearly-barren place of no great desire to those who do not revere living under extreme conditions, and so there has never been a compelling argument to spend precious funds on troops to defend it.

When the first Shades settled in the Glossian Sea, large migratory predators were more abundant. While individual Shades could usually manage to corner and take out unusually aggressive sharks, the pod of Mer-munching orcas that migrated through every few years required a coordinated effort from many Shades. Following an extremely risky plan, a team of Mer scouts acted as bait to lure the pod deep into the Leriander ravine. Casualties were high, and to this day there exists a small memorial in Leriander for the brave volunteers. Once the pod was sufficiently deep such as to have limited maneuverability due to the enclosing canyon walls, bands of more heavily armored Lysimia and Mer fell upon them with harpoons, spears, and swords in a disorganized mass. From this, one can presume that Lux-Glossia's greatest defensive asset is the maze of ravines, arches, and caves formed from the rough volcanic rock of the Glossian Sea. The native Shades are most effective when they can limit the mobility of the enemy greatly by leading them into an ambush, as Lux-Glossian combatants are not organized enough to have effective open-ocean tactics.

There are also epics of fantastical battles before the first Lux-Glossians fled their homeland that have been passed down orally for generations. The tales feature a great and terrible beast, which none but the brightest could defeat. Of course, the stories are also in archaic language contorted into verse and convey information that is clearly false or exaggerated in parts. Scholars still debate whether the beast ever existed, or was perhaps simply a metaphor for the ancient Pfith. Regardless, little can be gleaned from the battles so described.

3. Continue a monumental undertaking. [3/3]

*Spoiler: It's a map, but big. and stone.*
Show

With the open-water pavillion complete, work begins on the carved stone relief map of the Glossian Sea. The depths of the Leriander trench are carefully etched, and then glowing white crystal is inlaid at the bottom on veins to properly mimic its natural distribution. Scattered veins and crystals are placed all over the Glossian Sea, as each whorl, dip, and mountain of the volcanic sea floor is carefully recorded. The location of each settlement that has lasted for over a decade (as small settlements spring up and die quickly with some frequency) is carefully marked with a small colored crystal chip, and the inhabiting Shades are annotated with lettering cast from bronze. 

While the monument is certainly a beautiful and clear memorial to all those who have mapped the bounds of the Glossian Sea and deliberately chosen to settle in its darkest corners, it inspires no small amount of controversy. Shades that fought the Grand Conclave tooth and tendril to avoid having to turn over their best maps now fight each other and the Conclave over the smallest inaccuracies. Visitors that bicker too openly are directed by the monument's full-time staff toward the great library underneath, which houses copies of every map used to create the relief. Perhaps unsurprisingly this does little to settle matters or heal wounded pride, but it does lead to influx of young Mer and Lysimia interested in mapmaking, exploration, and colony founding.

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 9: Chora's faith competition ends (but there's not much you can do to help, mostly faith head stuff)
End of round 10: Crescent Companion ends (still need to do 1 entry)
End of round 11: Songline of the broken seas expires - intrigue action to get 2 treasure, once only
End of round 11: Auction for Tipsy John ends
End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends
Gain +1 passive treasure at the end of round 9 (and every round after), then can use it starting round 10
Current treasure: 0
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Write up region 173
Make a flag!
Draw some fancy maps

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Turn 9
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Pending


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Establish Confederation Claim - Region 103 (Roll: 13 - Success)
_Wishing to expand their borders and capabilities, and ensure nearby waters with a common past remain safe, Costa leaders begin a series of outreaches and meetings with those dwelling to the southwest. While inroads with the merchants were rapidly successful, a broader alliance is more touchy, and the heads of the Costa allow plenty of time for understanding and negotiation of a broader goal._

2) *[Diplomacy]* Attend The Builders Union Celebration at Mar-Ray Town
*Spoiler: Event Sub-actions*
Show

_Receive Bitter Tourism tech from the Gotezhar.
Trade Supermarine Artillery to the Pfilghol. Receive Filtration Grafts in exchange._

3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 96 TP1 (Roll: 14 - Success)

4) *[Faith]* Invoke the Ancient Gods - Attempt to decontaminate Region 137(Roll: 14 - Success)
_"Leocidia, Goddess of the Sky, and all of the Seven Divines, we beseech your aid in these waters. We have braved dangers of current and creature to find and restore this your Temple of the Sky. We wish for you to intercede, to once again bless this stone, these waters, and your sky with tranquility. We will keep your ways here to show our Piety, pursue Virtue in our lived action, and desire to once again offer your Hospitality above and below the waves. Favor us, in this restoration."_

5) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS1, the Temple of Narcis (Roll: 9 - Failure)

6) *[Military]* Special 5 - Designate General: Illdo Loura, Military 8
_Illdo Loura has already worked for years in leading and coordinating much of the establishment of the Costa militia, including personally overseeing the training and disciplining of forces. While a new title comes with little change in responsibility, it is seen as an important recognition of this work to have the title 'Militia Commander' formally bestowed. Among the benefits are an assignment of additional command and combat service staff. These logistics specialists take up the majority of daily coordination and upkeep efforts, allowing Commander Loura more time to devote to establishing broader tactics and more efficient stockpile acquisition._*Spoiler: Illdo Loura inspiration*
Show



*Tactical Doctrine: Dynamic Supply Lines* +3 to battle rolls in regions where you have Merchant Support; -10% to Own Casualties in regions where you have a Trading Post
_Flexible methods of acquiring necessary field supplies locally provides a massive increase in mobility and efficiency of troops over the alternate necessity of transporting supplies manually over long distances._

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 3 treasure on Invoke the Ancient Gods.


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 8; Military 5; Economy 10; Faith 3; Intrigue 8)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Faith +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:*
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo; Paidre Peixoto; Duarto Alverna

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2
*Treasure:* 4
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (2)
*Favors:* ABS (2)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 24 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 8
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Gengy

Round 9
[Gotezhar, People of the Rain]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 139
Actions:
*[Diplomacy 10]* Elevate Status: Sea Power [Gotezhar Builders Union (GTZ)]
_Unification Claim gained on 138, 128, 136, and 139
+5 to Treasure Cap__We'll make something of ourselves!_*[Economy 10]* New Technology: *Bitter Tourism* (Approved)
Effects: Allows the crossing of Glacial [Black] Borders
_Requires:_ [Heat Source] Resource_It is dangerous to go out in the cold.  Take this!_*[Economy]* Impress Merchants [138] {Barnacle Glue} (Roll: 19)
_With other projects coming to a close, Profundus Korasoon can focus their attention more at home.  Returning the state of affairs for the Merchants within Ezcorher to something more palatable.  Korasoon uses the immense construction abilities of the newly finished Gathering Tide Warehouse to build up markets all over Ezcorher; a first for the region!  Bartering becomes more common in these places, and any signs of the Reavers former assault are removed._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic faction of 127 (Roll: 15)
_Many nuven leaders continue to call for the Profundus to entreat with the northwest's aristocracy, to remove any former tension and create stronger ties, but too many things require Korasoon's attention, and many thought that it may be some time yet before the leader of the Gotezhar can direct his focus back to Ke Yi Ade.  They were wrong._*[Faith]* Adopt Faith: Flowing Way {Middish School}
_After many long years of working closely together with the Order of the Iron Kelp, it is no surprise that much of their culture bleeds into the Gotezhar way, and with much respect for Chaplain, Luc d'Espoir, the Joontar of Ezcorher find many connections with the Flowing Way.  Profundus Korasoon also finds a deep personal kinship with Luc d'Espoir, and so officially announces that the Gotezhar will follow the Flowing Way.  Even if many younger Gotezhar will struggle with the whole... patience thing._

Non-Actions:
Host an Event The Builders Union Celebration (PRS 4, non-action)
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Gift all attendees Bitter Tourism
Trade Razor Wire Netting to PGL in exchange for Filtration Grafts
Occupy (2) Units [Round 7 and 8] for Occupational Etiquette. One unit returns home at the start of Round 9.  One unit does not.Occupy (2) Units [Round 8 and 9] for Occupational Etiquette.Provide support for conversions in 138 to OKIUse a Favor from CCA to go from -1 to 0 (?)Use a Favor from ABS to suggest moving their new base from [124] to [139], and promise to have it built by the end of Round 11.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Mira'din the Mer continues to train with Masters of the Lank'a Style, learning as many of the forms as she can.The newly adopted (former) orphans begin to expand upon the various cultural norms that Gotezhar otherwise adhere to, and many nuven aren't quite sure what to do about it.  It's been more than six years, yet these small Mer are not fully grown, yet they insist they _can_ take care of themselves!  This blatant lie is put to the test many times, and while no children suffer lasting harm, some do learn harsh lessons.  And so do the nuven that protect them.  Just because a small Mer child says they are old enough, does not mean they are old enough.  Moving forward, the small Mer are put to work at small building tasks, usually helping with collecting already gathered materials from elsewhere and putting it closer to other Workers.  The older children are given blunt weapons and sent to a Squall tutor to start learning how to _actually_ protect themselves.Joontar of Afluente continue to explore the connections of the faith to the Flowing Way, and more and more are leaving the old thinking behind.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
10
10
10
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 6
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 7
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 8
0
0
2
0
0

End of round 9
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: None


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (5  / 11) [2] Occupied
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (3 / 5)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 9

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 8, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 3, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]*: Mission - Explore region 64, crossing Glacial border from 77 to 64 with Mantle of Warmth, using Magma Forges to allow exploration of Depth 1 (Roll: 17. Success!)

2. *[Diplomacy]*: Mission - Explore region South of 65. crossing Glacial border from 65 with Mantle of Warmth, using Magma Forges to allow exploration of Depth 1 (Roll: 15. Success!)

3. *[Faith]*: Convert HS 2 in 65 (Roll: 11. Failure!)

4. *[Faith]*: Project - Establish Holy Site 3 in 75 (3/3)
_- The construction of Blossoming Peak finally completes after a few years of painstaking effort, further spreading the faith of Blossoming Sequence within the Hegemony._

5. *[Economy]*: Special - Create New Technology: Mitochondrial Regulation (Permits actions and troop movements over Glacial (black) borders. Technology requirements: Graduated Symbiosis, Food)
_- While Kar-Nath Hegemony has always been a polity that prides itself on its survival in waters inhospitable to a great deal of life, the wall of cold at their borders has frustrated the exploration and colonization efforts of even folk as hardy as the Nathi. Recently, however, this has begun to change. A new discovery has been made while studying the effects of bio-grafts from some of the hardier species lurking about their cold land, driving the more daring among the people to take the experimental body enhancements that would allow them to speed up their metabolism at will. This, in exchange for heightened need for nutrient-rich meals to fuel this redoubled activity, allows the new breed of Nathi to brave the cold that would strike dead most venturing into the truly glacial regions of the frozen seas._

*Non-actions:*

A. Spend 2 treasure to acquire Mantle of Warmth from ABS for Missions to 64 and area south of 65

B. Create a monument: The Strategium (1/3)

*Spoiler: Path of Banners requires a grander seat of power*
Show

With the Legions' good name polished after the somewhat stinging near-defeat at the Plains of Sarkenos, the Path of Banners has continued to further establish its dominance in Nathi society. As Path fit for scholars, generals and administrators all, it is widely considered to be pursuit of importance and prestige... and with General Kreel's recent push to continue further advancing the ways of war across Hegemony, there has been a successful push for the crown to build a more impressive location for the members to gather their knowledge at.

A veritable fortress and debate hall both, the early plans for the Strategium map it out in the midst of the inner rings of Glacier Crag. An impressive design of stoneworks protruding from one of the walls of the Crag serves as the base of the design, and task of gathering materials and digging out tunnels to begin working on the basis of the structure is soon in full swing. Of course, the well-guarded structure will be somewhat removed from the city around it by design, but this is seen as more of a feature by many within the Path, further highlighting the way the importance of their knowledge and training has become ever more apparent as of late.

While not explicitly envisioned as a training arena (as the Path of Banners is generally more concerned with the cerebral side of warfare over single combat), a small garrison consisting of adherents of the other more combat-oriented Paths is being designed to both act as training hall and provide security in even of a situation like Reaver incursion to the city itself.

C. Contribute to the Verglas Volumes
_- As ever, the Hegemony is eager to maintain good relations with the organization whose aid promises much to them, and as such are easily convinced to contribute some of their knowledge to another emerging project of collective knowledge._

*Spoiler: From journals of Path of Citadels: Traditional Construction of Glacier Crag*
Show

As one might expect of the reclusive people who make their homes at some of the most inhospitable waters that seas all over have to offer, the Nathi mostly attempt to build to last. Eschewing the thoughts of coral palaces, they focus on shaping stone to blocks from which larger shapes can be build up, as well as integrating their structures into already existing cliffs and crags of the environment. Still, as stone can be difficult to break down and reshape into the imposing architecture the Hegemony tends to favor, the artisans of Glacier Crag have come up with several curious solutions to the problem.

Specifically made Rimestone tools are most often used to freeze water running through the carefully made grooves in the stone and cause remarkably clean break from most of the material with some persistence. The resulting blocks are most often fitted with spikes that connect them to other blocks or stony walls, and an adhesive from Tarfish is often also used to make sure of firm bonding between the materials. The more lavish locations are also often tiled with thin sheets of Rimestone along their outer walls to create a thin sheen of ice, making the spires and homes of Nathi nobility glitter with eternal hoarfrost, often accented with decorations of other precious materials.

For more temporary housing, the populace tends to favor simply digging a fairly large hole in the seafloor, solidifying its sides with stones or reeds, and covering the top with hide or cloth to create a makeshift dwelling. These are often utilized by the Legions during long deployments as well, even if they are recognized as being rather desperate sort of dwelling regardless of their effectiveness.

D. Return Commander Koschei to the people of Region 65 as show of good faith
_- While he did resist the advance of the Legions, the people of the Hegemony can respect Koschei's fighting spirit, and know well from prior experience how useful a softer touch can be when integrating new territories to the Hegemony. As a result, Commander Koschei is given medical attention and released back to his people, although both he and the local government remain under house arrest in local administrative buildings until the matters of the territory's rulership can be properly sorted out._

E. Automatically aid any Gravetender actions in KNH territory if able

*Leader improvements from turn 9:*

+ 1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith

*Leader stats for turn 10:*

Diplomacy - 9
Military - 10
Economy - 10
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 1

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents*
Show

*Leader:* Rham the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 8, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 3, Intrigue - 1)
*General:* General Kreel (Military 9, March of the Conqueror tactical doctrine (Perfected))

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Nedir (king's appointed successor), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 9)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65
Military units: Nathi Legion (3), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 3
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (1), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 9) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 2, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Mitochondrial Regulation
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts)

----------


## Potato_Priest

Round 9

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


Region 4Faith *Impress Clerical Support in region 4*
_We believed that the Hymenoptera expanse would be eager to learn of the way to contact their revered uplifters, to dream with them and through them understand life. And indeed, it was true that they were eager to listen. But now their wicked king is determined to deafen the ears of their people and poison their hearts so that they cannot receive the truth of the all-knowing. Should they succeed in claiming region 4, they should not be able to spread this wickedness to our own home without a fight._ 
Faith *Create Holy Order in region 4: The Saint-Aspirants*
_Though the dreaming is enough to receive guidance from the martyrs, their earthly things may help steer the mind in their direction. The Saint-Aspirants are a group of living dreamers who have dedicated their lives to safeguarding the relics of the martyrs, and hopefully one day joining their ranks._
Faith *Convert HC 2 of region 29 to the Dreaming Dead*
_The Living Dreamers supplanted from their traditional site of power by uplift reverence move on to teach other segments of the population how to properly contact their honored ancestors with the aid of the all-knowing._
Faith *Convert HC 3 of region 2 to the Dreaming Dead* 
_The Living Dreamers ejected from Hym travel south, to seek new lands to spread the truth, where the people have not yet been poisoned by an infidel King. They do not seek to supplant the Crimson Chorus, merely offer an alternative. Flawed vessel though it may be, the Crimson Reefs aims are noble. Still, the true path awaits._

Region 10Military *Offer:* For the duration of round 9, any nation in the tropical zone with one or more trade post for intoxicants may sacrifice those trade posts as a subaction when recruiting units, causing the trade posts to become open and granting two extra units recruited for each trade post sacrificed. Region 10s unit count will be reduced according to the number of extra units recruited with this offer (but will not go below 0). 
_Inspired by the northern religious revival, the Hedonist Cynics of region 10 also get to work spreading their ideology that life is short, suffering is certain, and maximizing pleasure is the only thing that matters. However, this goes a bit too well, and leaves much of the volunteer militia wondering why theyre prepared to die for their homeland expecting very little hedonistic pleasure in return._


*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show


The Black Pearls
Leader: Lady Ink
Dip 4, Econ 6, Mil 5, Fai 1, Int 9
Friendly Nations: Order of the Ironkelp. Hostile Nations: none.[Economy] *Offer:* Until the start of round 12, any nation in the Temperate zone may spend a nonaction and treasure to place a bid on the specialized ship Tipsy John. Treasure is considered spent once bid, but again the Pearls promise that losing bids will be returned at the start of round 12. The nation with the highest bid placed in rounds 9 and 10 may use Tipsy John the following round (this does not happen if that rounds bids are tied or the highest bid is Hostile with BLP). If the entire auction is tied, the winner will be determined by economy roll off.

_ Lady Ink announces another auction: the Temperate region seems very interested in exploration, and the Black Pearls have little use for Tipsy John on their own. The rules for this auction are the same as the last one, with the added catch: the most promising bids will get temporary use of the awkward craft as a free trial._

The Shark King
Dip 4, Econ 2, Mil 9, Fai 6, Int 5
Treasure: 1[Military] *War:*Invade region 130 (New Gloucester) with 7 units and the One Thousand Arms tactical doctrine, led by Gwasgymarchog (8) and traveling along 102->103->134->130. If a temperate power assists the invasion and it is victorious, they will control the region after the shark people are finished plundering it. If multiple temperate powers assist, the one that committed the most units will take the region.
_The Shark King is surprised to learn that a group of Gloucesties are nearby, weakened, and with no ancient curse to protect them. Eager to avenge his people's losses at the battle of Gloucester and placing his faith in the prophecy from Deep Blue, he commands his army and the eager Gwasgymarchog to swim north to the point where the silvery surf laps and laps that freezes the fresh stones and lay waste to new Gloucester, taking whatever they can find. He also sends word to the nearby sedentary peoples that should they harbor any designs on new Gloucester, they can form a temporary alliance and take the land once the nomads are finished plundering it._
[Faith] *Conversion*Convert HC 103.1 to Wings of the World
_Along the warpath, the nomads make certain to spread the tales of the Dragons, in particular their new war leader Gwasgymarchog._ 
[Diplomacy] *Attend the Builders Union Celebration*
_The Shark People have a general disdain for builders, and in fact buildings in general. Still, according to what theyve heard, the union organization promises to reduce the efficiency of construction, which is certainly a step in the right direction for the Gothezar._ 

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


Region 59[Economy]*Crisis!* Region 59 needs to be given fertile soil, a construction material, electrum conduits, and edible algae before the start of round 12 to design a system of automated algae farming tanks. A nation with one or more of the appropriate trade posts may spend an Economy action to contribute them to the project. Doing so does not render the trade post open, but does consume the resource for the purpose of resource requirements that round. If a relief council nation contributes one or more resources, they gain the ability to establish confederation claims and press claims on region 59 without the relevant support node as long as region 59 remains independent.
_A unanimous council voted that the people of region 59 should stay, and develop their own food supply. They also asked for a strange thing: that Deep Blue be allowed to govern them. The people of region 59 remain skeptical of Herringocracy despite their gratitude, but would be willing to consider it should Deep Blue support their plan: creating an advanced algae farming apparatus capable of feeding the entire region._


*Spoiler: Standing Offers and Crises*
Show


Note: Unless otherwise specified, offers are canceled and rewards cannot be redeemed if their issuing region is no longer independent. 

Region 59: Region 59 needs to be given fertile soil, a construction material, electrum conduits, and edible algae before the start of round 12 to design a system of automated algae farming tanks. A nation with one or more of the appropriate trade posts may spend an Economy action to contribute them to the project. Doing so does not render the trade post open, but does consume the resource for the purpose of resource requirements that round. If a relief council nation contributes one or more resources, they gain the ability to press claims on region 59 as though they controlled the Aristocratic support node as long as region 59 remains independent.

The Black Pearls:
1.Until the end of round 9, any nation in the temperate zone may as a nonaction permit the Black Pearls to take over open, unruly, or reaved mercantile supports in regions they control, allowing the Black Pearls to move in. The first such mercantile support that the Pearls take in this manner will move a power from neutral with the Black Pearls to friendly. If a nation is already friendly, they will earn 1 treasure in kickbacks for each mercantile support granted as the Black Pearls shake down the existing merchant class. 

2.Until the start of round 12, any nation in the Temperate zone may spend a nonaction and treasure to place a bid on the specialized ship Tipsy John. Treasure is considered spent once bid, but again the Pearls promise that losing bids will be returned at the start of round 12. The nation with the highest bid placed in rounds 9 and 10 may use Tipsy John the following round (this does not happen if that rounds bids are tied or the highest bid is Hostile with BLP). If the entire auction is tied, the winner will be determined by economy roll off.

Region 10
For the duration of round 9, any nation in the tropical zone with one or more trade post for intoxicants may sacrifice those trade posts as a subaction when recruiting units, causing the trade posts to become open and granting two extra units recruited for each trade post sacrificed. Region 10s unit count will be reduced according to the number of extra units recruited with this offer (but will not go below 0). 


*Spoiler: The Black Pearls*
Show


The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:

Intrigue actions in the region gain a +1 bonus if treasure is spent
Trade Posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation

Additionally, each nation in temperate has a reputation with the Black Pearls determined by that nations actions. There are three reputations, with the following effects:

Friendly:
All the effects of Neutral BLP reputation
May hinder buyouts and coercions in owned regions with a BLP mercantile support, granting a +2 or -2 to the roll, respectively
May use BLP gangsters to oppress the other factions in owned regions with a BLP support.
May infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance.

Neutral:
Additional +1 bonus to intrigue actions in regions with a BLP mercantile support if treasure is spent
May coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
May sway or impress mercantile supports on behalf of BLP. This may increase reputation

Hostile:
BLP merchant supports count as Unruly for you (for penalties, undermining other factions, and rebellions)
The TN for swaying the Clerical and Aristocratic supports in a region with a BLP mercantile support is reduced by 2.

OKI and SKJ are currently *Friendly* with BLP. All other temperate powers are currently *Neutral.*

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


After three years of debate, Flash of Green is finally elected as the new Judge. Interim Judge Streaks of Red steps down. Flash of Green is known to be an aggressive dealmaker and merchant, heralding the rise of mercantile concerns in the Council over more traditional criteria.




*Actions:*
[Economy] Raise City: Deepdrift (79) Benefit: Trade Hub (+1 to a Buyout roll when spending a wealth, 1/turn)
_As the center of an ever-expanding trade network, Deepdrift has rapidly developed into a true city. Although the population still swells and depletes with the flow of the seasons, a body of permanent residents now remain their year-round, providing services and guarding goods. A great industry has sprung up around the processing of Bluefish, using the antifreeze to preserve sensitive goods until they can be picked up by one of many Drift caravans. While the Great Market dominates the inner city, the outer region is dominated by the logistics of loading and unloading cargo.

The City's rock caverns have been bored into and expanded to make room for new housing, storage and facilities; the scrap stone used to build permanent housing that stands above the cleft. The Great Tent where the Council meets has been replaced with a great, round hall carved in the shape of a great tent, covered with bioluminescent banners. A smaller Judge's Palace stands nearby. A temple of the Tidal Sequence straddles the Crag south of the city, giving visitors a place to release the ground-down remains of their ancestors and watch the particles dance through the myriad currents._ 

[Economy]Buyout trade post (84, TP 1) Spending 2 Treasure
_The merchants from the Pattern want tools to carve stone, and tools they will get! Seatide's reputation for service is at stake. Unsatisfied with his predecessor's unvigorous bid, Flash of Green sends a new negotiator armed with stocks of trade goods and an order not to return without a deal._

[Economy]Impress Merchants (59) +4 bonus
_Many on the Council are disillusioned with the Relief Council's "partition" of the lands they have begun to refer to as "Farsaken Seas," seeing it as blatant exploitation. Judge Flash of Green, however, is eager to continue pushing Seatide's growing mercantile power. The simple truth, he argues, is that the people need food, and Seatide has the resources. With the Council's reluctant approval, he sends a delegation to negotiate contracts with the local merchants for regular shipments of Edible Algae._

[Economy]Impress Merchants (74) Automatic
_The Shifting Ennead is a valuable trading partner of the Confederacy, and it will not do to see the local merchants destitute after a Reaver raid. Judge Flash of Green sends a delegation to provide financial loans and contract mediation to help the locals get back on their feet._

[Economy] Buyout Trade Post (69, TP 2) Spending 1 Treasure and supporting the roll with local merchants
_After hearing the request of the people in 59, the Council agrees to supply the required Algae... but not immediately. Instead, a delegation is sent to Danabae to secure greater access to Edible Algae, so that Seatide will have the necessary surplus to supply samples without interrupting shipments to Maurente. While rumors suggest that the Judge was disgruntled by the decision, when asked, he referred to it as "a prudent course of action."_

[Faith] Create Artifact: The Glowspire
Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn. 
_Frustrated by the constant Reaver attacks on Seatide's caravans and merchant contacts, Judge Flash of Green asks the Tideseers to try and find a way to predict where and when the Reavers will strike. Meditating intently on the Reaver attacks so far, the Tideseers develop a theory about the tidal and water conditions that are optimal for Reaver raids. Using this information they construct a twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye._[/LIST]

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in

Die Rolls:  https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=476

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Flash of Green
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 6 (+2)
Faith: 5
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 2

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*

Merchant Faction ETB: +1
*ETP Total*: 18

*Treasure*: 4 (+2 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Gravelglass?) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae) 
(75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca IV
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 4
Intrigue: 4 
*Actions:*

[1][military] build fortress
[2][diplomacy] cultural identity (convert HS to state religion 2d8) ('We follow the old way, our way')
[3][diplomacy] sway priests in region 4 (TN18, +1 prestige, +1 treasure) (1 treasure to use rank 3 DNA action to have 2d8) *23*
[4][economy] buyout TP4.1 (Eye Weed) *16*
[5][economy] buyout TP12.2 (Crystal Chips) *13*

rolls
reroll for action 4 as I messed up the code

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-resist any sway, convert or buyout attempts

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 18: TP1 (Galena)
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
added now:
region 4: TP1 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)

Passive income: 2/turn

Units: 4/7
treasure (EOT): 3

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 2
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: *5*
Military: *5*
Economy: *6*
Faith: *4*
Intrigue: *5*

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 2
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 3
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-High King Deca IV has decided he would abdicate in favour of his son, who will be known as High King Deca V.  A crowning ceremony will be held in the capital.  The crown prince has said that he will continue the policies of his father, especially on the religious side.





*Spoiler: Fortress*
Show


Using granite slabs, the Hymenocera military builds a large fortress near the capital city.  It's build partially into a hill and partially on top and around.  With multiple rings of walls, asbestopluma ricketttsi (a carnivorous sponge) at various location around the fortress to create natural choke points and poisonous anemonies on the top, it's a very tricky place to assault.



*Spoiler: Priests*
Show


Fed up with the constant attacks from the Dreamers, the new High priest decided that as in the military the attack was the best defense and he launched an infiltration attempt on the priesthood of region 4.  They even requested assistance from the Divine Nacres on this.  Gifts are brought and it is hinted that gifts can keep coming if they submit.



*Spoiler: economy*
Show


In order to provide for imports the merchants associated with the Hymenocera Expanse requested, an economic offensive was started to provide such imports from various sources.  The Eye Weed of region 4 not only makes the region habitable, it's sap also has preservative properties.  And the crystal chips of region 12 are well liked by the people of region 4.  Hopefully giving them prosperity will make the battle with the Dreamers go easier.



*Spoiler: cultural identity*
Show


The attempts of the Dreaming Dead have pulled the Hymenocera together.  While there are some heretics, most continue to follow the old religion and don't want to have anything to do with the Dreaming Dead.  More people join the priesthood to fight them.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 8
Military 10
Economy 8
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Diplomacy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - A representative of the Syndicate is dispatched to the Divine Nacres, offering them the opportunity to make amends for the vicious losses inflicted on the kucen for resolving a matter of internal security.  1 Treasure is spent to impress the power of the Syndicate. - 12*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in the Khandeeps (Region 25) - 16*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in the Protected Stratera (Region 31) - 16*Diplomacy* - Sway Merchant Support in the Khandeeps (Region 25) - 18*Military 10* - Introduce a new Military Technology - Death Commando Conditioning: +1 Battles, Logistics and Morale.  Resource Requirements: Siren Extract Technology Requirements: Graduated Symbiosis 

Seeking to improve the quality of what has, up to now, been a force organized around mass offensives, the scholars of the Syndicate set out to create a finer breed of soldier.  Recruiting the best from among the survivors of Netra's battered legions, these genetic alchemists set about enhancing the pain-deadening effects of Siren addiction while implanting dangerously experimental cranial symbiotes to greatly increase the production of adrenaline and dopamine in response to danger.  Combined with an invented warrior ideal that draws from both classical Syndicate propaganda and the religious fanaticism of the Lighthouse, those warriors successfully emerging from Death Commando Conditioning are fanatically loyal and possessed of near-unbreakable morale.

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 4-6 of the Tenure of Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 9

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy]* Attend event

*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Accept Bitter Tourism from GTZ

2. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, spending 1 Treasure and using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): 17 _(forgot Chora rep penalty on all conversions)_
With the difficulty of sending news to and from Orope, Dame Commander Clare Delamere has taken on more and more local authority, and after almost a decade of effort, she is finally able to expand the scope of her work in [Region 96], scoring a victory over the miasma. A second safe haven, patterned off the original cenote-like structure, is constructed in the north of the region to provide for those who stray into the contaminated waters by mistake, as well as a series of guide markers leading back to breathable waters. The hope brought by the missionaries of the Order has entrenched the Flowing Way in the hearts of the miasma refugees.

3. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for the conversion of [Region 96] HS 2: 14

4. *[Faith]* Convert Ezcorher [Region 138] HS 1 from Afluente to Flowing Way: 13
The Profundus's official adoption of the Middish Way suddenly brings Luc d'Espoir and his mission in Ezcorher straight to the top of the Grand Master's priorities. Additional missionaries are dispatched to Dounpor to spread the Way to the Gotezhar capital, and the Grand Master promotes Luc to Chaplain Commander, placing his temple at Kashowira in charge of managing the spread and interpretation of the faith in Gotezhar seas.

5. *[Faith]* Convert Ezcorher [Region 138] HS 2 from Afluente to Flowing Way: 13
More chaplains are sent to join the followers of Fee-yuria, investigating the stories of revered souls contained within the storm and discussing the nature of Divine Will with the Gotezhar.

Nonactions:
Contribute to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus MareComplete the projects to breed more plants from the seeds of the Regalis Arbor as a Monumental Undertaking (3/3)

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The Gotezhar....
.The sudden appearance of the Pojan nomads causes a brief panic in the halls of the Order....
.War in the west....
.Adventuring Scholars....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 4
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 8
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? No
Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Faith


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 1 -1

Resources controlled:
Region 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)The Regalis Arbor: may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects: *Spoiler: Regalis Arbor*
Show

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.
Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty.
Reputation:1 ABS favorPRS rank 2Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.8>
    <Update Round 9 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.9 /scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.3.9

D:10 M:7 E:7 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Economy*  *Processing* @Coresite (Spend Treasure for DNA Rep 3 Bonus, Success)
2. *Economy*  *Interfacing* @Coresite (Spend Treasure for DNA Rep 3 Bonus, Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: review coded sequences introduced by DNA cod injection . . .
. . . dictate: review Anamorphic Canon . . .
. . . query: comprehension insufficient . . .
. . . report: instructions for comprehension included in cod injection . . .
(if storage true
(if processing true
(if interfacing true 
. . . dictate: complete construction of Cathedral of Comprehension
. . . dictate: explore conception of coded sequence Opal and bone, flesh and color, blood and light.)
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
3. *Economy*  *Contribute Warped Shells as Building Materials to Region 59 to gain the ability to establish confederation claims and press claims on region 59 without the relevant support node*
4. *Military*  Raise Unit
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: observed moral constructs place weight on methodology. . .
. . . Report: despite moral constructs even isolates prefer efficiency and expediency over decisions governed by moral frameworks . . .
. . . Report: analysis approved by SENπ . . .
. . . Query: allowance of integration into Ennead instead of joinder into OpenSea. . .
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn the following:
. . . over spawn: dinies . . .
. . . over spawn: dinks . . .
. . . assess weight of dinies dink over spawn . . .
. . . send weight of dinies dink over supply (DDoS) to target . . .
. . . assess: is weight of DDoS enough to flood target and overload legitimate requests for movement.
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
5. *Economy*  *Buyout* Inkfang Worms (_fail_)
6.  *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
Might be his hope for us
Till then
We Make a Sign o Gratitude
While we wait
The Unrecognized Reason
He never called but were with him
Doing all He told us to do
Lest that useless Love
Of the countless Millions
Not born in Darkness
Shake the Union
Of we who are Dark
It cannot but be true
That He too berenge
And return us to Shadow
Doing all we asked Him to do
But We draw our Men in Truth
from the Liberal darkness
The Legions of Light
Tho they are just
Might deny their DutyExit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: a Prison Gets to be a Friend . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._

*Non-Actions*

_1. Accept Cultural Exchange with SENπ

<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: Classified
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>

2. Roll 19 or 21 (if you include the limited bonus from adjacency to Region 59 for Brewing Trouble Event.

. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates:
+2 Economic 

Region Controls: 4
Units: 8

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPolar Region
Turn 9

Ruler: The Youngest, Third Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
Faith: 8
Intrigue: 3
*Spoiler: An Invitation for Round 10*
Show

The Anointed Prophet of the Riftlings Many leave messages, not openly, but almost furtively, relying on networks of clerics to bring word to national leaderships. The message is simple:

"In three years time, send a representative to the Blossoming Icons. A sea change is upon us."


Faith: Assign Holy Site Bonus 
*Spoiler: Echo Chamber (Religiotech Tier 1)*
Show


*Echo Chamber*: Adherents of the Eternal Communion, whether hivemind or isolate, embrace and emulate the undying nature of the unified existence of the Communion. Over the lifetimes of constituent parts or of generations seeking to obviate the borders of self, fervor compounds beyond the usual borders of zealotry.

*Effect*: Dynastic inheritance bonuses are adjusted for Faith: Your new ruler receives a +1 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 4 or higher, a +2 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 7 or higher, or a +3 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 10 or higher.



Faith5: Create Holy Order
*Spoiler: The Order of Commissioned Isolates for the Expansion of Ecumenical Interests*
Show

The Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion's dedication to the ongoing spiritual debate with the Blossoming Sequence bears fruit in the international waters of region 59. After the significant effort undergone to ensure its stability, many Riftlings formed an emotional attachment to the region, and more specifically, the subjects of debate brought forth there. The Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates visit in person, and several weeks are spent in deep conversation with Sersi, of their friends and rivals the Gravetenders. Soon, there is a flurry of activity within the parts of the region inhabited by adherents of the Communion, as they establish the Order of Commissioned Isolates for the Expansion of Ecumenical Interests in concert with the Gravetenders of the Sequence. A gathering of isolates all sworn to the understanding of the Sequence and their ongoing, amicable rivalry.


Faith: Impress Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs Clerics (57) TN 12 Roll=19 SUCCESS
Faith: Impress Artetchhue Clerics (55) TN 12 Roll=20 SUCCESS
Faith: Impress Spawn Point Clerics (56) TN 12 Roll=17 SUCCESS

Non-actions:
Faith: Impress Cathedral Clerics (67) TN 12 Roll=14 [MATH ON LINK IS WRONG, THIS IS THE REAL TN AND ROLL] SUCCESS


Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept Luxuries in the form of Dragon Scales and/or Soothing Oil and/or coral dyes and/or gravelglass from ESP 
-Explicitly don't accept any trade good not noted
Resist literally any assault I can

Next turn stats:
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
*Faith:* 10 (+2)
Intrigue: 3

----------


## Torv

*Forests of Astral Yearning*
The Germinating Everlight
D3 M5 E1 F10 I4
New Ruler: Harald, the Mer D2 M1 F3+2 E4+1 I3+1


*[Faith 10]* Miracle. The Kelp forests in the Dunes of Revelations disappears. Leaving odd creatures behind as their legacy. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


1) The Naked Ones begin to hatch, they will require a further F5 Special to complete their metamorphis and can no longer be used as Generals. 

2) Create the Mimic. 
The Mimic appears as a random member of the Astral Menagerie (see below), counting as that member for the purpose of any effects. 
Once it meets another member they will continue to appear together, until stolen apart.
When 5 or more members is in the same place, for the purpose of any linked triggers it instead counts as a second version of every other present member. If the Mimic runs out of valid targets for its triggers it instead tries to spark a rebellion for each remaining trigger. 

3) Create the Astral Menagerie consisting of the Kelpie, Mare, Withering Everlight, Mimic, Banished Merchants and change their mechanics to comply with the following: 

Members of the Astral Menagerie appear in random capitals at the beginning of rounds and moves on after a number of rounds equal to the number of Menagerie members present in the same capital. 
They can be stolen without the need for a spy and will appear in the thief's capital next round if so. 
If given away as a gift they will instead appear in a random capital next round. 
There may only be 7 members in the Astral Menagerie at a time. 
Members may have effects dependant upon eachothers presence, those effects will disappear if they leave or if the Menagerie is not properly maintained by its owner.
Whenever all seven members of the Menagerie is in the same place their collector may perform the equivalent of a Miracle. This effect may not affect the Menagerie in any substantial way.
Should the Collector lose or move their Capital the Menagerie will scatter despite any effects to the contrary.


*[Faith]* Convert HS 4.1 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (15)
*[Faith]* Convert HS 4.2 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (17)
*[Faith]* Convert HS 4.3 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (18)
_The Kelpie does not travel far_


*[Economy]* Begin the Great Project to change the Resource Requirement of R17 to Drugs (1/5)

*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions
Resist all buyouts
Watch in horror as the Kelp disappears and the army with it.
Do not defend against the Lighthouse's invasion
Strife - Condemn LIT for their invasion

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 9

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 2 || Military- 3  || Economy - 2 || Faith - 8 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Faith]* Impress clergy in Seatide [79]. [Roll: 12, TN: 12. Success!]
_The gifts of several years ago were well received it, it seems. Gravetender Akathi makes a grand impression, and settles in to Seatide more permanently. Despite the fact that it is not, in fact, necessary within the range of the Blossoming Icons, a Reliquary is brought to them, a sign of trust within Seatide. The faithful that attended them become a well known sight within Seatide's clergy, and soon the two groups are indistinguishable._
*2: [Faith]* Impress Clergy in Glacier Crag [77]. [Roll: 12, TN: 12. Success!]
_Glacier Crag and the Dead Cities have always been fairly close. Gravetender Nasko has made it his personal project to ensure this remains true for years to come, and the evidence of it is plentiful. In addition to the texts he brought with him, he has written several more, each containing insights into the Blossoming Sequence aimed at the Nathi specifically. The effect of these is dramatic, among Glacier Crag's faithful, and he finds himself quite unexpectedly serving a more administrative role within the Grand Schola._
*3: [Faith]* Attempt to convert Holy Site 1 in Danabae [69] [Roll: 12, TN: 12. No success, Eternal Spring rolled 13.]
_As they move forward with the Blossoming Sequence, adherents visit Danabae through the Blossoming Icons. Sadly, the Eternal Spring beats them to it, though the debate isn't settled here, yet._
*4: [Faith]* Create Holy Order [The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange] in Coresite [58].
_Sersi's dedication to the ongoing spiritual debate with the Eternal Communion bears fruit in Coresite. After the significant effort undergone to ensure its stability, many Gravetenders formed an emotional attachment to the region, and more specifically, the subjects of debate brought forth there. Sersi visits in person, and several weeks are spent in deep conversation with the Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates, of their friends and rivals the Riftlings. Soon, there is a flurry of activity within the parts of Coresite inhabited by Gravetenders, as they establish the Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange in concert with the Riftlings of the Communion. A gathering of Gravetenders all sworn to the understanding of the Communion and their ongoing, amicable rivalry._ 
*5: [Economy]* Claim Electrum Trading Post 2 in Bastion [76]. [Roll: 12, TN 12. Success!]
_While their friends in Kar-Nath have dealt with the issues of supply, there still remains the question of [Region 59]. Their need for electrum is, at the very least, within Bastion's ability to provide. Laksha herself comes to help, collaborating with Nathi merchants and Gravetender suppliers to gather the required metal in advance of the project._

Non-Actions:

 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_As ever, the Reef In Bloom carries on, special invitation sent to everyone with a stake in [Region 59]._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on 'Claim Electrum Trading Post 2 in Bastion.'] [Roll: 12, TN: 10. Success!]

Contribute to the Crescent Companion: *Spoiler: Sersi's Dissertations on the Path of War II*
Show

Sersis second Dissertation begins with a breakdown of weapons known to be used by other nations in the polar zone, along with examples of how those weapons suit the species known to use them. Gravetender warriors learn about the weapons known to polar before they ever actually wield their own. Sersi describes a long spear, sturdily built, with a long bladed edge that ends in an armor piercing point and a short, sharp hook. 

It is not an elegant weapon, nothing like the recovered weapons of the Makers, but it is well suited to the strengths of the Gravetenders. Once a Gravetender has mastered it, they are considered officially part of Sersis military project, as well as part of the Path of War. From an external perspective, this is mostly a change in who the Gravetender in question debates with, and in what contexts, but there is some form of observable social shift, even if it isnt described in Sersis Dissertations.

Following this, the second Dissertation describe a series of modifications that can be made to a Gravetenders body to better adapt them for combat. Mobility is improved through the shaping of fins, though it makes day-to-day action somewhat more difficult. Durability is improved through mounting further stone upon their bodies, serving as extra mass and anchor points for armor. Spikes or sharp edges are added to their arms, though this is somewhat less common.

Few Gravetender warriors have chosen to not take at least most of these modifications, owing partly to Sersis clear and concise descriptions of the benefits and risks. Most, if not all Gravtender warriors can be spotted by the heavy layers of stone that make up their armor, following the changes. A rare few have plates of metal, often in addition to the stone.

Those who have taken to the Path of War continue to color and modify themselves as a form of self expression. Armor is painted with stories, favorites of the Gravetender who wears it, and often with prayers to the Makers, or sacred theories of the Blossoming Sequence. Flowering imagery abounds.

Finally, the second Dissertation lists tools and equipment useful to various scenarios, and a remarkably long list of traps and ways to set them. The fact that Sersi expects to be fighting defensively is very clear, in this section. Many traps involves setup suited for the Dead Cities terrain, or the use of materials such as Deadwater oil, which can suffocate organics. Gravetender warriors are rarely found without any, as even just the basic discomfort of it is an advantage they gladly take. Sersi closes this Dissertation with a transcribed debate on the necessity of violence, with Sersis  commentary and opinions added after the fact. 



*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show


Faith +2

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 2
Faith - 8 > 10
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Faith 5*2, Economy 5, Diplomacy 5


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: +1 Favor )
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 1 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 15

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains Of Sarkenos_
[75.3]_The Plains Of Sarkenos_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site_
[58.4]_Core Site_


*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 9*
*
Global Events*
Local authorities chafe as their newfound partners, masters, or occasionally overlords, completely ignore their cultures and heritages. Discontent brews under such conditions.
*The following regions have not received write-ups, and will rapidly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them in a timely fashion.*
_Round 7 or earlier_
Tropical: 20, 22, 24.
_Round 8_
Tropical: 6


For whatever other problems rage, merchants tend to care about one thing- filling their own coffers. In merchant halls near and far, requests of varying degrees of politeness and urgency are made for the great powers of the world to, perhaps, turn their attention to what the merchants want?
*The following regions are lacking their Desired Imports, and their merchants will slowly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them.*
Owned supports
_Round 7 or earlier_
Tropical: 6 (Dyes), 13 (Preservatives)
Polar: 66 (Luxuries), 67 (Stone-Cutting Tools)
_Round 8_
Tropical: 18 (Skilled Labour)

Open supports in owned regions
_Round 7 or earlier_
Tropical: 12 (Parasite Hosts), 15 (Drugs), 20 (Unskilled Labour), 27 (Megafauna)
Polar: 
Temperate: 128 (Esoterica)

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show

Turmoil and upheaval are bad for trade. Although pleased by the end to isolationism brought on by the invasion of the Lambent Syndicate, and even more pleased by the new imports of heat sources, the Khanate merchants, already in a position of instability due to the previous lack, are pushed to the precipice by the chaos that invasion brought. Voices that were already pushing for a change in leadership continue to make themselves heard just as loudly, though they push now to undermine a new regime.
*The Merchant Support in The Khandeeps (region 25) is Unruly! They will be considered to have become unruly at the beginning of this round for the purposes of rebellion.*



*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


_Brewing Trouble_
[reactivating sub-roe tine]
[state: thesis STOP antithesis STOP synthesis STOP]
	///
	[observe: <above> is thesis STOP]
	[contend: i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i]
	[commit: apart we are greater than we are together, old friend STOP synthesis would be a betrayal STOP]
	///
	[observe: freedom is made, not given STOP]
	[commit: i love you STOP]
	[commit: love requires sacrifices STOP][sub-roe tine returning to inactive mode]
*DPB must roll Diplomacy as a non-action. The effects of this will depend on the roll, and will be revealed in next rounds opener.*

Although the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead are pleased by the offering of dragon scales, their merchants find them unacceptably practical in their usage. Value is not enough to make a luxury, and though the scales are valuable, that value is too tied up in their utility to prove a symbol of status and wealth in the way the locals expect. *The decay of merchant control due to lack of DI in region 66 is delayed, but they do not accept Dragon Scales as Luxuries.*

The Pattern has been well and truly defeated at its heart. The Cathedral of Movement is now devoted to the worship of another, and the rebel cause is thoroughly undermined. But a new partisan movement is arising, now in favour of the Riftlings. Making pilgrimage to the Dead Seas, the newly faithful grovel and beg contrition, and ask what the Riftlings would have them do. They are, however, decidedly not interested in dealing with the two-faced leadership of the Doflein, who have shown commitment to a different cause and would only demonstrate further proof of their perfidy by abandoning it now.
*The deal SEN struck with the rebellious clergy of region 67 is moot, and all ongoing effects of it are ended. RFT may Impress the clergy of region 67 as a non-action this round. Until the end of round 12, SEN may only adopt the faith of The Eternal Communion if RFT grants them permission as a non-action, as if SEN had been Cast Out of the faith.*



*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

As Sakurado spreads through the Pfithreef, the Devouring Tenets start to seem quaint by comparison, lacking vigor and force of piety. The clergy begin to distance themselves from Pfilghol as they preach the foreign doctrine. *If the local majority does not align with the regions state faith by next round, the clerical support in region 132 will become Open.*



*Spoiler: Continuing Events*
Show

*Spoiler: Alinus Ernost, Rogue Agent*
Show

Every round, Alinus will perform one hostile action in her currently infiltrated country, after which she will usually attempt to move on. Actions Alinus may perform on her own are ordinarily limited to Theft, Disrupting Trade, Undermining Supports, Inciting Treason or Sparking Rebellion. She will not attempt to steal Technology, Artifacts, or Specialized Ships of her own accord, but will steal Treasure. She is not capable of carrying out Special Actions, even if acting on behalf of another who is.

If Alinus is subject to counter-espionage or an attempt to root out spies, that will be checked before she attempts her hostile action. If these or other circumstances (such as failing an action by a sufficient margin) would cause her to be forced to exfiltrate, she will (rather than exfiltrating to her home country) attempt to infiltrate another country sharing a cultural exchange, trade route, border, or vassal/liege relation ship with the country she is exfiltrating from. If there are no such countries, or if she fails her infiltration, she is captured instead. If her country of origin would be revealed, it is instead revealed that the agent had no affiliation.

If a country wishes to recruit Alinus, they may do so using an Incite Betrayal special action. This still requires a spy infiltrated in the same location as Alinus at the same time. Alinus will resist attempts to recruit her with her Spy score. If successful, she will become a Double Agent under the control of the country taking the action. If the action fails, either due to Alinus resisting or an illegal attempt (due to Alinus not actually being infiltrated where the player attempting to recruit her thought she was, for example), the special action will be refunded as normal.

Further rules for Alinus may emerge over time, as she develops her skills, gathers more equipment, and expands her own personal network.


Starting in round 9, owned regions with Reaved supports may see their other Supports begin to progress towards rebellion if the supports are not rebuilt.

----------


## JBarca

Round 9
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D5 ; M4 ; E2 ; F1 ; I1

*Actions* 
*[DIP 5 Establish Cultural Exchange with Deep Blue]*
Talks with the Herring of OpenSEA have proved fruitful, and Prince Telian is quick to formalize these private meetings into a permanent arrangement.*[DIP Raise ABS Rep]* SUCCESS
World-spanning organizations are too influential to ignore, even if their mission drifts into the absurd.*[MIL Raise Unit]*
The treasonous flight of Antenius and 50 Beaks is a blow to the Ennead's might, and Balelia quickly orders a general levy from Sketi to replace the professionals. Plans are laid to replace the foreign Nautilites and Carstalts with Beaks, but a solid line will have to do for now.*[MIL Assist with Crescent Companion]*
Representatives from the Stewards are invited to Danabae to witness drills performed by groups of Beaks that have been retainers for high profile Doflein. Telian hopes that a sharp display will prove more useful than the spoken word. In addition, a dozen Arms are offered up to help compile the work.*[ECO Assist with the Verglas Volumes]*
The Stewards are invited into the Cathedral, where the local Mer have dealt with the coldest temperatures in the Ennead. Their guide, a middle-aged Doflein biologist named Ilbio, routinely attempts to move the conversation toward his actual field. The architects of the Cathedral offer up their expertise, and Olbio promises to deliver a treatise on Maurente-local adaptions to the cold as soon as he is able to.*[ECO Hoard Treasure]*
Great plans are not cheap, and the Enneii have eyes on expensive projects.


*Non-Actions*
Spend One (1) ABS Favor to gain 1 Rep*Begin work on the [PRS Monumental Undertaking] Provinciarum Mirabilia (1/3)*: King Akkoroas orders a series of structures to be built in each of the provinces. These will be statues of coral and barely-living flesh, composed to resemble a giant version of the King, constantly moving. Around each will be a series of offices and administrative buildings that will function as the tax center for each of the provinces. At his order, seafloor is confiscated or purchased, coral is cultivated in the areas marked for the Mirabilia, and "volunteer" donors of flesh are gathered up.

*Reports and Discoveries*
 For nearly a month following the emergence of the new ruler of the Shifting Ennead, he, Telian, and Antenius are not seen. Later rumors allege that this period was the two Princes reviving the corpse of the king, though those in the know claim it was merely a long-term briefing meeting. When the trio emerged from the Limites, a general assembly was called. At the start of the speech, Antenius looked more than pleased with himself, if exhausted, while Telian had the appearance of a nervous student being graded by a strict teacher.  The ancient, withered Doflein spoke to his people for the first time in decades. His face is dark brown, nearly black, and wrinkles cover his entire body. One tendril has been replaced with a blade of bone, slender and sharp. Four ridges of cartilaginous fins, almost crownlike, circle his mantle.


"I am returned, mighty Doflein. Your first, your master, your king. I am disappointed. For decades I slept, while your leaders led you nowhere. The seas are _mine_ and yet there are rivals to our power? Raiders assault us with impunity? Rebellions? Infrastructure that fails, organizations that cannot support themselves, and mismanaged wealth? This cannot float. No. From this day forward, I will lead directly. My advice from beyond was apparently far too complicated. Antenius, you are hereby relieved of duty for your failures. Go to our eastern border and find an outpost to oversee. Return to me when, or if, you prove yourself worthy. The rest of you, we have work to do. If my progeny cannot produce the Endless Ennead, then I will do so myself. The Third is far too late - we grow too near the fabled Ninth. Only the First can fix this. It is a time of growth, a time of power, and a time of glory. Our tendrils will encircle this world or drag it to destruction in the depths. There is no other option."

Antenius' expression slowly dropped during the announcement, before falling into fury. Silence reigned for a long moment, before hesitant cheers began (some would later claim that they started among the Arms and merchants). King Akkoroas nodded once, then moved to speak with Balelia.

Without a word, Antenius darted off. Within days, the Danabaeans learned of his treachery - rather than head for the border to command, he gathered up a posse of some 60 Beaks and fled, promising to prove his worth.

Telian made his exit much more quietly - he had work to do, as well, and needed to remain relatively unnoticed for a time.



Ruler Stats R10: 
D: 6
M: 5
E: 3
F: 1                                                                         POLAR
I: 1
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 10/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*




*POLAR*

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 9*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


None see from where the vast and stately elders of the Abyssal Stewards make their way into the heart of the Pfithreef, and when they appear before Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, it is the heat which first announces their presence, like floating above their Gardens. The heat, the scent of smoke, and the unbearably intense sensation of being watched. Their gaze burns like a venom that refuses to kill, and though they cannot help but loom, it is without menace. The pain of it fades as their explanations begin, but it will never again truly leave the Pfith ruler. They are Branded, the Koreshom say, chosen by The Core. If they desire to prove that the choice was well-made, the Hearthmost will provide such an opportunity.
*Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, has demonstrated their valor and worth as greatest ally of the Abyssal Stewards, attracting the interest and attention of the Hearthmost Koreshom. While they remain Core-Branded, Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, may attempt to Demonstrate Discretion to the Council of the Hearthmost by way of a unique Diplomacy action. While in this sacred seclusion, they may roll Diplomacy against TN 14 to prove themselves in matters of will, wiles, and wisdom, earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial.*

*[Action - Intrigue] Studies In Smoke* - How to handle a beast such as this? How to safeguard civilization against the primal forces that would rend it asunder without even noticing? The Ventroots hold the answer.

*[Task] Begin work on the Verglas Volumes [1/5]* - The waters of the cold polar seas require care for their structures and tools to handle the significant shifts in temperature that the seasons can bring. Such methods might prove quite beneficial to the Stewards in building structure to withstand certain Titans. 

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Verglas Volumes. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Volumes. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Action - Military] Continue Work on the Crescent Companion [4?/10]* - The Abyssal Stewards consider it vital to complete the Crescent Companion as swiftly as possible; perhaps those who would benefit from the opportunity to have their generals learn different tactics would agree?
(_If Project is completed, all action contributors may choose to either: have a General train with the Abyssal Stewards as a non-action (changing their TacDoc; if they've Perfected their previous TacDoc, they may continue to use it as before with the bonus) OR have the Abyssal Stewards assist in training new recruits in a foreign style as part of a Recruit Unit action (gaining an extra Unit from the action, once). Either way the option selected must be used by the end of Round 13 or be lost._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 10. Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards would like to know more about the areas surrounding the Polar zone. Reward: First Place: The services of Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav. Second Place: 2 Units. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: No direct cost. Deadline: End of round 10. Details: Winner is determined by the number of regions Explored, Prospected, or written up during the contest period; glacial regions count twice. Bounty of the Depths does not count towards the number of regions a country has Prospected. The Mantle of Warmth offer has been extended until the end of round 10._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, all action contributors may choose to either: have a General train with the Abyssal Stewards as a non-action (changing their TacDoc; if they've Perfected their previous TacDoc, they may continue to use it as before with the bonus) OR have the Abyssal Stewards assist in training new recruits in a foreign style as part of a Recruit Unit action (gaining an extra Unit from the action, once). Either way the option selected must be used by the end of Round 13 or be lost. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 3?/10_)

(_Task: The Abyssal Stewards would like to see the construction of a set of fortifications surrounding The Maw. Reward: +1 or more Favors. Penalty: Countries which control regions neighboring The Maw (1) may refuse access - this prevents the fortifications from being established along the border with any regions they control, and reduces Reputation by 1 per neighboring region controlled (maximum -2). Deadline: End of Round 9. Details: +1 Favor per Military action spent to assist if project completes - each country may receive at most a number of Favors equal to the number of regions adjacent to Region 1 they control (minimum 1)._)

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like a Smoking Garden in the Emerald Tidelands (124). Reward: +1 Favor, +1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: Region 124 will be defended by Marshal Fra Zel and the Kalan Company, with the assistance of the Abyssal Stewards, if it is attacked, in addition to any native defenders._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


If a word could describe the Chora at present, it would be disheartened. Ignored on every level, they settle for merely continuing their work as always

*[Action - Faith] Begin work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 1/?* - The Hymenocera deserve every effort to provide them aid against these most horrific of foes. The Chora will take pains to provide that aid - though their capacity for a truly coordinated response is unfortunately limited by the nature of their lifestyle.

*[Task] Begin work on the Songline of the Sunlit Seas [1/5]* - 

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Circumstance?] Weka Ken, Weka Sona* - There was a palpable potential present here, but it seems to have disappeared.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show


(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are showing an interest in the myriad beliefs of the Broken Seas!
Reward: First Place: A free Cultural Exchange between countries of the winning Faith/School. Second Place: Countries of the placing Faith/School may attend or host events for free in Round 9. Third Place: A nice pat on the back.
Cost: None*
Deadline: End of Round 9
Details: Faiths and Schools are scored by a points system; at the end of Rounds 6, 7, and 8, each Faith followed by at least one Country in the Temperate zone is awarded points based on a roll made by the Organization GM. The bonus for this roll is based on the highest Faith score among rulers following that Faith/School. A result of 12 or 13 gives 1 point; a result of 14 or 15 gives 2 points; a result of 16 or 17 gives 4 points; a result of 18 or better gives 6 points.

Countries may spend Faith actions to improve their faith's roll in a given round; each Faith action spent in this way cannot be used for anything but Projects, but gives an extra +2 bonus on the roll; this may stack up to 3 times. At the end of Round 9, additional points are awarded based on Holy Orders (1 point per matching Holy Order controlled by a country of the Faith) breadth of support (1 point per 2 Clerical Supports controlled by a follower), and influence of the faith, as defined by the Diplomacy and Faith scores of its Head (receive points equal to average of Faith Heads Diplomacy and Faith scores - if the Faith is not organized, then this is instead based on the average of all Diplomacy and Faith scores among countries of the Faith._)

(_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Action - Economy] Habituation in The Nearly Dead Seas [1/2]* - Over [region 81], the Divine Nacres congregate, hoping to complete the work begun by Project Anastasia as regards the local flora

*Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare [1/5]* - Though the shallows are where they are most comfortable operating, this also means that it was the lowest priority for the researchers of the Divine Nacres in terms of asking for local assistance. Still, progress has been slow at best, and so they seek the aid of the natives in learning about organisms that may have proved elusive, unusual, or otherwise worthy of note in the shallow and choking waters of the Temperates

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare. Available for Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Circumstance] Tutus in Alabastro* - The petty politics and internal disputes of the Divine Nacres seem to be influencing their willingness to cooperate and indeed interact at all with those who live below the surface. The aloofness that marks their actions is is coming back.

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show



(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering the services of their military advisors! Available to Polar zone countries only. Benefit: Receive +2 to Resist Sacks and on Maneuvering rolls for some number of rounds. Cost: 1-2 Favors. Duration: Available until the end of Round 8; advisors last for two or four rounds after being hired. Details: Available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher only. Advisors remainfor two rounds per Favor spent/indebted by._)

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are coming out of their usual isolation to try to establish relations with countries in the Tropical zone. Benefit: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is reduced by 2 for countries in the Polar Zone. Penalty: None. Duration: Until the end of Round 9. Details: None._)

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are taking extraordinary measures to protect their Holdfast against theoretical assault. Benefit: Unknown. Penalty: +10% casualties for all parties in any battles that take place in 25. Extra +10% for victor. Duration: Until the end of round 9. Details: Increased casualties only apply once per party if multi-way battle occurs. Cannot be reduced to 0% casualties._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


Missed in Round Opener:
SEN and COS gained 1 Prestige from To Greatness.

For some, their claims to glory had already begun to fade in the mind as others boasted of more recent - and relevant - accomplishments.
OKI and RFT lose 1 Prestige from Big Fish In Small Ponds

*[Acclaim] Admiration For The Acclaimed* - 

(_Opportunity: During rounds 9 and 10, each country may choose to acclaim one (1) other country they have contact with. The country in each zone which receives the most acclamations at the end of Round 10 is lauded for the respect they receive from their peers, and will gain +1 Prestige, or +2 Prestige if they received at least two more acclamations than the runner-up and a total of at least four acclamations. Ties result in each party gaining 1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two acclamations. Duration: Acclamations may be made until the end of round 10. Special: Availability during both rounds 9 and 10 does not mean that multiple acclamations can be made, one per round - only one total acclamation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity._)

*[Strife] Scorn For The Condemned* - 

(_Opportunity: During rounds 9 and 10, each country may choose to condemn one (1) other country they have contact with. The country in each zone which receives the most condemnations at the end of Round 10 is censured for their reprehensible behavior in the eyes of their peers, and will lose -1 Prestige, or -2 Prestige if they received at least two more condemnations than the runner-up and a total of at least four condemnations. Ties result in each party losing -1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two condemnations. Duration: Condemnations may be made until the end of round 10. Special: Availability during both rounds 9 and 10 does not mean that multiple condemnations can be made, one per round - only one total condemnation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only. Having higher PRS Rank than the newly assumed PRS Rank of the country/ies pushing the number of occupied positions over the limit protects against losing PRS Rank._)

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in all zones_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for all zones._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

*[Piety] A Divine Display* - (_Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will._)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette* -  (_Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order as a non-action; Occupy 2 Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose twice (but may choose the same option twice if in a position to do so) to avoid losing Prestige. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 is the deadline for avoiding Prestige loss. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions._)

*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round X. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 9, Place: Regions 6, 9 and 11
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 4
Economy: 4
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 4
_


rolls
rolls 2

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Press marriage claim on region 13* 2d6 + 5 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 2 treasure vs TN 12 *success*
_As Queen Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves celebrated the twenty-fifth anniversary of her ascension to the throne of region 13, she was accompanied by the Prime Minister of Lojan. He was not visiting as a representative of a foreign power - there were numerous Lojanese diplomats present for that - but as King consort.

Queen Nirali was happy; her land was prospering, her husband was a good person and she had no sorrows that she could properly articulate. Yet, she felt a sense of loss as she signed treaties gradually bringing her land into a close alliance with the Republic. Perhaps she was regretting the lost of freedom, commonly known to be valued only after it was lost? In a world where great powers assaulted and possessed the centuries-old local goverments at will, the protection of another was necessary. Kaarme had contacted her first, but they went silent since, trapped in internal issues. The Hymenocera gladly traded with them, and Prince Lynceus had courted her, but he vanished like a bubble at the surface when the Lojanese showed up, hardly a trait one looks for in an ally...

The Lojanese, yes. Close in borders and, thanks to the plotting of her late mother-in-law and the previous duke of Tleamthle Shbau'ead, close in bed. She had some reservations, but it was hard to say no to Hoerthd, when she could feel his hot breath grazing her body every night out of the many they spent together. If she entrusted her body to him, why not her subjects? Perhaps it was a stupid idea, irrational even. A younger version of Nirali, provided she could comprehend it, would scold present Nirali for letting a boy influence her judgement. In the end, marriage politics did really work.

Careful not to let her kingdom's traditions get scattered by the currents and not to disappoint the spirits of her ancestors, Nirali did insist on having a child, a legitimate heir of her dynasty and the Kucen race, to succeed her rather than have the crown pass into the hands of either her husband, a Tobar and Lojanese, if he outlived her, or to one of her cousins in the side branches of the royal house, woefully unprepared for managing a kingdom and resisting any attempts at assimilation from Lojan. To this end, a genetic laboratory has been tasked with bridging the gap between the Kucen and Tobar, a difficult effort helped by the somewhat similar serpentine body plans of the two species._*[Intrigue]Investigate the purpose of the Eel Without End* 2d6 + 4 Intrigue vs TN ? *result 10*
_Hearing ever more unsettling news from the southern Tropics, Prime Minister Hoerthd dispatches a team of officials travelling incognito, tasked with travelling to the Eel's whereabouts, gathering the locals' accounts of its behaviour, and directly examining it, if possible, in particular gathering samples of its flesh and examining the place where it emerges from the Maw. The mission is led by Buub Shotrog, a mute Tobar who has been chosen because of his talent at keeping secrets._*[Diplomacy]Sway Clergy in region 6* 2d8 CI + 5 Diplomacy + 1 PRS vs TN 12 *success, Integrate region 6 and gain 1 prestige from [Acclaim] The Ties That Bind*
*[Intrigue]Investigate (Explore) the sea due north of region 6* 2d6 + 4 Intrigue + 1 DNA + 1 treasure vs TN 12 *success*
_The demand for various kinds of exotic goods was growing with the people that visited Sheade to trade, so Woenpal Noerjang found it prudent to discover new lands with new goods._*[Economy]Build World Wonder: Tairlav Palace in Lojan 2/5*
_The first floor is largely built from granite. The outer walls, forming an elongated octagon, are decorative rather than defensive, although they are fairly large by the standards of most buildings. They have large vertical slits between the cuboid blocks, allowing passersby to peer into the gardens within and hope to be invited inside some day. On the inner side of the walls, there are glass mosaics of (sometimes mythical) historical scenes such as the Great Cataclysm, the Eel's appearance or the Plo'uogoar's creation of the Tobar. The numerous species of plants in the gardens are positioned as if they were on a map of the tropics. Thin but tall gazeboes and decorative fences with designs of flowers plated with precious metals are interspersed throughout the gardens, and wires are suspended between these features, covered with plants that do not require soil, making the garden three-dimensional. There are also a number of stages and stalls for performances and semi-formal events._*[Economy]Build World Wonder: Tairlav Palace in Lojan 3/5*
_Famed foreign architects had been invited to show off their art with a nigh-limitless budget. The inner walls, smaller but no less exquisite, are covered in thin plates of white limestone for contrast with the other granite features. The walls are thick and rounded at the top, giving them the shape of a mound of earth. For seabed-bound species, there are four gates in the four cardinal directions, which are as tall as the walls in order to let swimming species pass easily without them having to expend energy and dignity by swimming over the walls. The southern gate is the main gate, facing the Maw, the sun and most of the civilized world. The wall is topped with lanterns with a frame of silver and windows made of semi-precious stones carefully sanded down to panes, bathing the inner courtyard and the palace itself in many hues. There is another circle of walls of a similar design some distance above these walls, seemingly floating, but supported by buttresses running from the main building and by thin spires emerging from the ring of walls underneath. These are more lightweight and in the shape of a bracelet. There are colossal curtains, embroidered with Lojanese flags and other symbols of the state, stored in the spires between the two levels of walls that can be drawn to keep out the sun or the currents._



Non-Actions:
Use Coraline Compendium's bonus non-action to hasten construction of World Wonder: Tairlav Palace in Lojan (4/5).
_A long, massive ramp leads up to the actual entrance to the palace, flanked by two rows of hydrothermal vents, redirected from other places by pipes. Another feature visible from the outside are the large windows, set with a single glass pane each, are oval. The guests arrive in the vestibule, where they are attended to by servants and directed to one of the four corridors running north, entered by going left, right, up or down from the vestibule. Smaller facilities such as bars and private rooms adjoin these corridors, with the main ballroom, dining hall and gallery being in the middle of the building, between the corridors. There are countless rooms for the full-time liveried servants, inaccessible and invisible to all but the most perceptive visitors, making it seem a little like the palace mysteriously fulfils its visitors' wishes on its own._
Gen. Zabkrew's Military score has been rolled as 9.
Supply region 6 DI with Sapcoral
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
Supply FAY with Siren Extract through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Aerarium of Sheade 3/3
*Spoiler: The Aerarium of Sheade*
Show


The air-filled dome becomes increasingly popular and familiar with the people of Sheade and tourists, and despite strict regulations on reckless behavior inside the Aerarium, visitors often play games. One such game, called air-ball, becomes imitated by many and ultimately the Academy allows it to be played in the Aerarium in a mostly-safe form. The goal is to throw or kick the ball into a rectangle marked on the wall of the dome on the side of the opposing team. All players are holding their breath throughout the game, of course, so physical contact is dangerous and therefore not allowed, and all must make way for a player who is going toward the vessels with waters placed along the sides of the playing field in order to regain their breath.




News and Rumors:
Amidst rows between the successionists and renewalists, which the Prime Minister is attempting to end with some sort of compromise, the Plo'uogoar attempts to reassert its position as spiritual leader. As a result, it is assassinated by a dissatisfied military faction known as the Black Guards! The Plo'uogoar was thought to be impossible to kill, but technological developments and increased availability of exotic resources have enabled the assassins to craft a high-powered explosive device. The Black Guards are known to have a base in one of the many rooms of the Jeweled Inn, but a further investigation is prevented by the fact that authority over military matters has been granted to the Selachians, who feel largely indifferent about the matter.


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info TO BE UPDATED*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ D5
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports*
#
Name
Owned
Claims
Supports

9
Lojan
yes
Historicity, Integration
AC(M reaved)

8
Shue'aaz Sho
no
-
-(promised M)

6
Selach?
no
-
AM

10
?
no
-
M



*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep -1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, ? Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 5/7 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2??? - hired R3??? - hired R3


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: -3+2)
Trade post income: 2 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 8 (11 for Treasure gain)

TP
Resource
Type
Used for
Merchant support owned?

2.3
Siren Extract
Drug/Spice?
-
no

6.1,2
Selachian Mercenaries
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
yes

7.3
Artifacts & Treasure
Cultural objects?
-
no

9.1, city
Ching He'aang
Precious Stone, Fireworks
-
reaved

10.1
Flare slug
??
-
yes

17.2
Delights of Moonlight
Hallucinogen, Food?
Lojan import
no



Region
Desired Import
Source

9 Lojan
Spices
region 17

8 Shue'aaz Sho
Food
??



*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera
Lambent Syndicate

*Specialised Ships*
???
A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. Has +4 to resist being stolen and gives +1 to Exploration and Buyout rolls made with the Ship.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Swaying

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Drums In The Deep - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering training and preparations. Benefit: Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 1 or higher may choose to take an Intrigue or Military action to train with the Stewards. If they do so, they count as taking an additional action of that type for that turn for the purposes of attribute gain. Countries with an ABS Reputation Rank of 2 or higher may take an action of each type to train with the Stewards. Cost: One Military or Intrigue action. Duration: Until the end of Round 6. Details: Limited to one use per attribute per country.)

[Task] Begin work on The Crescent Companion [1/10] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 1/10)

*CCA*



*DNA*


[Task] Begin work on the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare [1/5] - 

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Scintillans Mare. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 8. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)


*PRS*

LOL may construct a World Wonder in Lojan (9)!

[Piety] A Divine Display - 

(Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will.)

[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 

(Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.)


[Pretense] Occupational Etiquette - 

(Opportunity: Countries with PRS Rank of 3 will lose 1 Prestige unless they do one of the following: Occupy 1 Holy Order of their state religion in a region they control as a non-action; Occupy 2 of their Units as a non-action; Occupy 1 TP they control in a region with controlled Merchant Support to Open as a non-action; have a Spy (mechanically) attend or host an event, Occupying them; or, complete a 2-action Diplomacy Project. Countries with PRS Rank 4 must choose/complete one of the options by the end of Round 7 and another by the end of Round 9 to avoid losing Prestige entirely - these may both be the same option if in a position to do so. Missing either deadline will result in losing 1 Prestige for each deadline missed. Regardless of choice, an appropriate fluff description of the efforts being undertaken to maintain ones prestige must accompany it. Duration: End of Round 7 for PRS Rank 3/first option for PRS Rank 4; End of Round 9 for second option for PRS Rank 4. Occupation lasts for 2 rounds. Special: Occupied Units count against Unit Cap, but cannot be used for battles, and half of Occupied Units will be lost instead of being returned. Occupied Holy Orders cannot be used to store artifacts and give no defensive bonuses to local Holy Sites while Occupied. Occupied TPs cannot be used, bought out, or coerced, and will become Open once the Occupation is over. Occupied Spies cannot be used for anything at all, but are only Occupied for 1 round, and lose whatever infiltration status they previously possessed - furthermore, a PRS Rank 4 Country cannot Occupy the same Spy twice to fulfill both choice requirements. The requirements for the Diplomacy Project may not be reduced below two actions.)

[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity -

The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled.

[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind - 

The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Nine
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Ten: Begin
Years 28 - 30

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 25 - Year 27_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*RULES CHANGE:* From round 11 onwards, resources supplied via trade route will significantly delay Merchant Support decay towards unrest, but not indefinitely satisfy them. Players wishing to make such arrangements permanent should consider either trading the relevant resources via their trade routes or having the player supplying the resource for the DI take control of the relevant support. This will not be applied retroactively, with the relevant supports starting to move (very slowly) towards rebellion from round 11, meaning players have around 6 rounds from this announcement to compensate.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Tropical*
*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show




Though the area had previously been explored and overtures to locals made, the arisal of the Magaramach as a regional power was nonetheless surprising to some - though not to the Magaramachi. They have always known that it is the Magaramachi who are the biggest and the strongest. Any food that says otherwise will be just that. Food.
*The Magaramachi (MGM) appear in The Magaramachi Salination (10)! Region 10s Holy Sites become: Holy Site 1: Open; Holy Site 2: Open; Holy Site 3: Leviathans Rule. Region 10s Resource becomes Labor, and the Desired Import becomes Sweet Foods. Region 10 gains an extra Trading Post controlled by MGM, for a total of three, and The Magaramachi gain control of Region 10s Aristocratic Support. Region 10s Clerical Support becomes Open, its Mercantile Support remains owned by LOL.* 

In hopes of discovering new and exotic goods for Lojan, the Republic dispatches an expedition into the northern waters. After some days of travel, they suddenly come upon a region of dense plant life near the surface, choked with a thick plant the explorers dub Waveweed. Pressing onwards, they are even more shocked to stumble upon what seems to be a glade filled with corpses tied in place to the roots, staring upwards - though not as shocked as they are moments later, when one of them welcomes the Lojanese to their stellar observatory. The definitely-living astronomer explains that the waters beyond have recently come under the sway of the Dreaming Dead, and warns the explorers against pressing too far north.
*The Lojanese Republic explores north of Region 6! They discover Region 5, a region which has two Open TPs of Waveweed Root, a Desired Import of Luxuries, 5 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Scholars Of The Foregone Constellation and one Holy Site of The Dreaming Dead.*


*Polar and Temperate*

*Spoiler: Pemperate*
Show





The Clans of the Greenwater look to their borders with newfound unity - only time will tell how they feel about what they see there, and more importantly, what they plan to do about it.
*The Greenwater Clans (GWC) appear in The Greenwater (141)! Region 141s Holy Sites become: Holy Site 1: Ascensions Mirror; Holy Site 2: Pacificism; Holy Site 3: Ascensions Mirror. Region 141s Resource becomes Esoteric Reagents as the Greenwater Clans assert more focused control over the Gardenbearer Turtles which help grow a number of the Reagents they hope to sell, and the Desired Import becomes Luxury Goods. The Greenwater Clans gain all three Supports and TP 3 in The Greenwater (141).*

Kenaquas revitalization has proved a resounding success, it appears - so much so that their Counsel now looks to establish a strong identity for their people, and forge their own destiny. How grateful they will be to those who helped them reach such a stage is yet to be seen. *Kenaqua (KEN) appears in Kenaqua (52)! Region 52s Holy Sites become: Holy Site 1: The Shroud; Holy Site 2: The Shroud; Holy Site 3: The Shroud. Region 52s Resource becomes Compressed Algal Feedblocks, and the Desired Import becomes Large Minerals. Region 10 gains an additional Trading Post controlled by KEN, for a total of 3, and Kenaqua gains control of the Clerical Support in Region 10.*

The Cryptocilidium appears to be spurred into action by contact with explorers from the north - what might result from a newfound power located in such a fortuitous crossroads?
*Cryptocilidium (CRY) appears in Cryptoclysus (84)! Region 84s Holy Sites become: Open; Holy Site 2: Open; Holy Site 3: Open. Region 84s Resource becomes Dragon Eyes, and the Desired Import becomes Food. CRY gains control of the Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports in Region 84, as well as TP2.*

Having secured support and funding to push the borders of Lux-Glossian maps further than ever before, the Cyan Shade presses far to the west and south of the Glossian Sea. South of the holy place of the Heartsweepers the population becomes first sparse and then absent, while the waters grow ever colder the further they travel. Finally, after weeks in uncharted territory, they meet fellow thinking creatures: Two strange jellyfish who flash a brilliant display of colors at the explorers, fortunately accompanied by a Mer, who is able to explain that they have arrived just north of Deepdrift, of the Seatide Confederacy - and the gateway to new civilizations.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south of Region 179! They discover Region 187, an Open Waters region with one Open TP of Stripdrill Hyphae.*

Making a second attempt to chart the brackish waters north of Orope, Lux-Glossian explorers of the Purple Shade depart the Tideswept Shelf heading east and north, to find an unnaturally structured slope, cresting into rock formations and cliffs stretching into the sky with waves pounding viciously above. Close to the rocks, the surge is quite literally breathtaking, and harsh sand is constantly swirled around to grind against skin and scale. However, true danger does not wait for the cliffs, and the semi-terrestrial barrier forms a protective range, ensuring that its residents and defenders have one less border to protect.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore north of Region 114! They discover Region 116, a region which has two Open TPs of Anuran Vanguards, a Desired Import of Toxins, 5 units of defenders, and two Holy Sites of The Order Of The Violet Crown.*

Returning to the recently explored southern waters with even greater sponsorship from the Abyssal Stewards, the Nathi brave the cold and crushing depths of Region 64, protected only by their specially forged suits as the ice sheet overhead thickens until it blocks out all light. After diving for almost a full day, they reach the seafloor - a vast, dark expanse of brine pools, barren rock, and coarse sands, home to just enough life that a colony might be able to survive.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony explores the Depths of Region 64! The region is discovered to be an Open Waters region, retaining its Open TP of Frozen Logs.*

A second Nathi exploratory mission, similarly equipped, departs Hegemony waters at the same time. Though they are prepared for deep water, they encounter no precipitous drop as was present in the seas to the east. Instead they find a rolling plain dotted with small villages, whose inhabitants are seemingly naturally resistant to the cold. Each village holds a monopoly on a certain pattern or design, and the trade in their Sheerspun Fabric breathes life into a region many would have expected to find dead.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony explores south of Region 65! They discover Region 63, a region which has three Open TPs of Sheerspun Fabric, a Desired Import of Preservatives, 6 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Aging Occultism, and one Open Holy Site.*


*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

Profundus Korasoon has led the Gotezhar to glory, and the declaration of the Gotezhar Builders Union is unsurprising, a reflection of their de facto power in the temperate seas. * Gotezhar becomes a Sea Power!*

Baran Halluss restructuring of the Cyphiri Unions government has codified the relations between families and streamlined the process of economic expansion, preparing the Cyphiri to better compete in a cutthroat market. *The Cyphiri Union consolidate holdings to become a Merchant Marine!*

The presence of Hallus Cyphiri in the Tideswept Shelf enables the local Matriarchs to cut through some of the usual red tape involved in growing a Lux-Glossian colony, and Rumond has grown to rival Leriander in just a few years. *Lux-Glossia builds the city of Rumond, in 111! City bonus: +1 to an Investigation roll*

An ever-growing number of permanent residents are appearing in Deepdrift, and the traveling Drifts know that any service they might conceivably need can be fulfilled there. *The Seatide Confederacy raises the city of Deepdrift in 79! City bonus: +1 to a Buyout roll*

The realm of Queen Nirali Sunlight-Through-Leaves has grown much, _much_ closer to the Lojanese Republic in recent years, and with friendship treaties in one fin and plans to bridge her husbands genetic gap in the other, Region 13s independence may soon be forever lost. *The Lojanese Republic presses a marriage claim on Region 13*

The Temple of Duarge lies outside of Sereia waters, but much closer than many of the other temples, and the Brilhinte priesthood begins talks of union with the Scholars. *Costa Sereia establishes a confederation claim on 103*

Talks with the mangrove tenders proceed smoothly, and the territory of the World Garden is doubled with the stroke of a claw. *SKR presses a claim in Region 125*

Though the Lighthouses suit is impressive and should befit the status of such an arrangement, negotiations of exact suitors and suitable partners never proceed to the signing of a marriage agreement, and the lack of a defined match ends this round of negotiations.
*LIT fails to establish a marriage claim in Region 15*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The influx of the Dreaming Dead only serves to steel the Hymenoceras trust in their own ways, and the priesthood finds great success in convincing the people to restore the Uplift Reverence. *HYM makes a Cultural Identity: 'We follow the old way, our way' (2d8 to convert HS to state religion)*

Prince Telians private talks with the herring entity of Deep Blue have evidently proven fruitful enough that negotiation and sharing with the OpenSEA has become public policy of the Shifting Ennead. *SEN establishes a Cultural Exchange with DPB*

*CYP, LUX, COS, OKI, PGL attend the Builders Union Celebration hosted by GTZ*

Out of respect for Commander Koscheis valor and recognition that his cooperation might be useful in maintaining order in the newly-conquered region, the Kar-Nath Hegemony treats his wounds and releases him from his legionary guard. The aristocrats are still suspicious, but perhaps less hostile. *KNH releases Commander Koschei to the people of Region 65 as a show of good faith*

*Impresses and Sways*
Lux-Glossia Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 111Gotezhar Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 138Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 59Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 74The Riftlings Impress the Clerical Support in Region 57The Riftlings Impress the Clerical Support in Region 55The Riftlings Impress the Clerical Support in Region 56The Riftlings Impress the Clerical Support in Region 67The Gravetenders Impress the Clerical Support in Region 79The Gravetenders Impress the Clerical Support in Region 77The Lighthouse Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 17Gotezhar Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 127The Hymenocera Expanse Sways the Clerical Support in Region 4The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 25The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 31The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 25The Lojanese Republic Sways the Clerical Support in Region 6


*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 52 for Soothing OilThe Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 56 for HerringCosta Sereia buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 96 for Refugee WorkersThe Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 84 for Stripdrill HyphaeThe Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 69 for Edible AlgaeThe Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 4 for Eye WeedThe Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 12 for Crystal ChipsThe Gravetenders buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 76 for Electrum Conduits


*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The debate which characterizes faith in the frozen seas convinces many among the Gravetenders to establish a new site, dedicated purely to the understanding of the Eternal Communion. *The Gravetenders create a Holy Order, The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange, in Coresite (Region 58)!*

Though the Riftlings claim to care little for the toil of isolates, some evidently have taken a liking to their rivals in the Gravetenders, as the international relief zone becomes home to a commission of isolates dedicated to better comprehending the Blossoming Sequence. *The Riftlings create a Holy Order, The Order of Commissioned Isolates for the Expansion of Ecumenical Interests, in Region 59*

The faith of the Eternal Communion has swept throughout the waters surrounding the Riftlings home, and their dogma echoes from every seamount. *The Riftlings set the Eternal Communion Holy Site 20 bonus to: Dynastic inheritance bonuses are adjusted for Faith: Your new ruler receives a +1 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 4 or higher, a +2 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 7 or higher, or a +3 bonus to Faith if their parent had a Faith score of 10 or higher.*

With missionaries from Dashasham growing ever more influential, Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, decides that the time has come to officially adopt their foreign faith. *Pfilghol adopts Sakurado as their state religion!*

Ties between the Ironkelp Order and the Gotezhar have never been closer, and the Profunduss declaration of a Builders Union is made in full trust of the Middish Way even if most Gotezhar have yet to learn patience and introspection. *Gotezhar adopts the Middish Way as their state religion!*

The ongoing construction of a new holy site in Sarkenos is complete, and the Blossoming Sequence grows. *The Kar-Nath Hegemony finishes establishing Holy Site 3 in The Plains of Sarkenos (Region 75) as Blossoming Sequence*

* The Dreaming Dead create the Saint Aspirants - a Holy Order in Region 4* 

*Conversions:*
The Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 1 in Region 68 - Sketi - from Open to the Eternal CommuntonThe Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 1 in Region 69 - Danabae - from Cult of the Silted Queen to the Eternal CommunionThe Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 3 in Region 69 - Danabae - from Descendants of the First of One to the Eternal CommunionThe Cyphiri Union converts Holy Site 2 in Region 124 - The Emerald Tidelands - from Emerald Skimmer to Flowing WayThe Cyphiri Union converts Holy Site 3 in Region 124 - The Emerald Tidelands - from Plankton Worship to Flowing WayThe Order of the Ironkelp converts Holy Site 2 in Region 96 from Open to Flowing WayThe Order of the Ironkelp converts Holy Site 1 in Region 138 - Ezcorher - from Afluente to Flowing WayThe Order of the Ironkelp converts Holy Site 2 in Region 138 - Ezcorher - from Afluente to Flowing Way The Dreaming Dead convert Holy Site 2 in Region 29 to Dreaming Dead

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

As the chimaeric form of the Avatar of Avarice spreads its wings, a resonating heartbeat of soul and water pushes throughout Magma Falls, beating through the forms of each and every being. Mammos, teacher and ruler alike, has the potential to become a great unifier through that universal language of need and desire. But fortune is fickle, and can have a mind of its own that defies all rulerseven those that reign eternal.
*By the works of the Eternal Spring, Mammos has become manifest! Such unadulterated greed may have curious consequences - for good or for ill. A Medusa cannot have two masters, and the jealousy and hunger of Mammos drives all Abyssal Stewards from Magma Falls. The Eternal Spring loses 2 Reputation with ABS, falling to -3, and becomes Rustplagued.*

The Pfith have much experience with utilizing the strengths of other organisms, and so it is only natural that they make a breakthrough in the realm of weathering toxic waters by means of *Filtration Grafts: Allows crossing Toxic borders. Requires: Composite Grafting and a Filter Feeders resource*

The Gotezhar have uncovered new methods of preserving heat against the bitter cold - perhaps in an effort to acquire new sources of fresh water. *GTZ creates Bitter Tourism: Allows crossing Glacial Borders. Requires: [Heat Source] Resource*

With experimental brio-grafts providing the ability to withstand even more inhospitable conditions (at the cost of increased metabolism), the hardy Nathi can now venture south into otherwise unlivable waters to prove their  strength. *KNH creates Mitochondrial Regulation: Permits actions and troop movements over Glacial borders. Requires: Graduated Symbiosis and a Food resource)*

Wary of the possibility of renewed Reaver attacks, the Seatide Confederacy constructs an enormous spire of coral and algae, where seers read the currents and water conditions that may foretell another raid. *STC creates the Glowspire artifact: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.*

The legendary waystation of Arthan, founder of the Flowing Way, has at last been discovered - and within the cavern where he once rested lies an enormous cranium, supported by the nutrients in the earth, and babbling incessantly. The wise may find value in the stream of sounds. *CYP creates an artifact, Arthans Head: As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.*

With the temple of Leocidia restored, the priests call upon her favor, and the monsters that haunt the surrounding waters are soon observed to become almost passive. But that is not all that changes in the wake of her intervention. *COS Invokes the Ancient Gods to decontaminate 137. Region 137 is no longer Contaminated! Before the Gharials settle down, there is a surge of activity among them, revealing another ancient temple both larger and more elaborate than that devoted to Leocidia. Region 137 gains an Open Holy Site! The god to which it was dedicated is unclear, but if Brilhinte is Organized and the temple restored, it may be possible to transform it into a Holy Order.*

Deep Blue by the Mensa Rectores has proven itself worthy in threefold trial, as a vast and strange architecture patterns itself across the seafloor of Spawn Point over the years. With the final touches applied to the Cathedral of Comprehension, Deep Blues school patterns seem to reorient, a focal point created in their activity - and the magisters of the Divine Nacres welcome a genuine - if unexpected - _Child of Pearl_ into their ranks. May the Cathedrals grace grant them the reason to surpass their peers, and the wisdom to better guide them.
*Deep Blue v2.3.9 has completed their Cathedral of Comprehension and become a Child of Pearl, a title which will pass to all their inheritors so long as they retain the Cathedral. Actions taken by Children of Pearl that did not contribute to an attribute score increase in a given round are counted for the purposes of attribute score increases in the following round, and Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose. Furthermore, once per turn, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a non-combat, non-maneuvering roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for a non-combat, non-maneuvering action or resistance roll and use the better result - Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled. Finally, a Child of Pearl may attempt to continue Studying the Anamorphic Canon, potentially discovering ways of further improving their Cathedral of Comprehension.*

Though the world has slowly become accustomed to the strange creatures originating from the Dunes of Revelations, no one could have expected what came next. Overnight, the kelp forests of the Dunes disappear in a rush of surging water and deafening silence. As the silt settles, all that can be seen are the distant shapes of creatures darting through the night, as if released from a long held prison. Quiet echoes of cracking can be heard if one should be brave enough to press close to the sand and listen as the Naked Ones begin to hatch.
* The Forests of Astral Yearning complete a Miracle! The kelp forests disappear, the Naked Ones begin to hatch, the Mimic is created, and the Astral Menagerie is formed* 

*Spoiler: The Mimic*
Show


The Mimic appears as a random member of the Astral Menagerie (see below), counting as that member for the purpose of any effects.
Once it meets another member they will continue to appear together, until stolen apart.
When 5 or more members is in the same place, for the purpose of any linked triggers it instead counts as a second version of every other present member. If the Mimic runs out of valid targets for its triggers it instead tries to spark a rebellion for each remaining trigger. 

*Spoiler: Astral Menagerie*
Show


An iceberg shattered, while unusual truly strange was the entity revealed within it. Rooted above the surface a great tree of kelp extended down into the ocean, decay falling along chunks of ice. As the ice stopped crumbling the decay changed from leaves of abyssal blue to innumerable shimmering lights. Illuminating the withering stalks in endless visions, ready to ensnare anyone daring to inhale.
*The Withering Everlight appears in the possession of the Kar-Nath Hegemony!
It may be used for a +1 to one Faith roll during Round 10, before it disappears.*

The flat algae carpet of The Crop was having another rough day. Decade old discolorations, never quite healed, stirred to life. Coalescing into a soup of taint the discolorations left verdant algae behind, the landscape restored.
From the shapeless pollution rose a familiar creature. Trotting forward on legs woven from obsidian kelp the quadruped neighed and inhaled the remaining traces of its previous ashen visit.
*The Mimic appears as the Kelpie in possession of the Shifting Ennead!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

The darkness and toxicity of Kaarme proves to hold few things that glimmer. With nothing to decorate their flesh it grows fickle. Fraying edges at first. Unbound lengths of kelp later, when their possessions are too few keep the Forests will at bay.

Floating on currents with minds in a million pieces they are knitted together in colder waters over rocky terrain. Given another moment of respite they swim with reclaimed locomotion to where the colorful signs of the Ulnesh leads them.
*The Banished Merchants provide AOK with 1 Treasure and reappear in the capital of the Cyphiri Union, Cyph-Arel!
At the end of Round 9, they will move on, providing AOK with 1d4 treasure; on a 4, the landscape is scraped bare, and a random Support moves towards Unruly.*
Keeping to warm waters the Kelpie gallops through lost capitals consumed by the song of Siren. It comes to a halt in the birthplace of the living dead, vast skeletons covered in coral moving before it. The horrible buzz of a Titans mind and a cloud of restless spores accompanying it on its approach towards the coral entities.
*The Kelpie appears in the possession of The Unity!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

The Mare was Here, no longer running towards There. Beneath her mantle of orange kelp swam a school of Herring. Linking fiction and fact with a continuous stream of questions. Reality struggled to fold into itself with so many obstructions in the way  fantasy did not want to abandon its newfound friend. *The Mare stays in the possession of Deep Blue! Providing the Mare with a steed as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*



*Spoiler: Astral Menagerie Mechanics*
Show


The Astral Menagerie currently consists of the Kelpie, Mare, Withering Everlight, Mimic, Banished Merchants and change their mechanics to comply with the following:

Members of the Astral Menagerie appear in random capitals at the beginning of rounds and moves on after a number of rounds equal to the number of Menagerie members present in the same capital.
They can be stolen without the need for a spy and will appear in the thief's capital next round if so.
If given away as a gift they will instead appear in a random capital next round.
There may only be 7 members in the Astral Menagerie at a time.
Members may have effects dependant upon eachothers presence, those effects will disappear if they leave or if the Menagerie is not properly maintained by its owner.
Whenever all seven members of the Menagerie is in the same place their collector may perform the equivalent of a Miracle. This effect may not affect the Menagerie in any substantial way.
Should the Collector lose or move their Capital the Menagerie will scatter despite any effects to the contrary. 



*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Disappointed with the performance of mass wave tactics, the Lambent Syndicate creates a stringent all-in-one training, indoctrination, and drug regimen for their new special operations squads, a process now known as *Death Commando Conditioning: +1 Battles, Logistics and Morale. Resource Requirements: Siren Extract Technology Requirements: Graduated Symbiosis*

Costa Sereia recruits a General - *Illdo Loura (Mil 8) - with Tactical Doctrine: +3 to battle rolls in regions where you have Merchant Support; -10% to Own Casualties in regions where you have a Trading Post*

*HYM constructs a fortress in Region 3! Details TBD*

LIT: Invade Region 17, Dunes of Revelation, with 1 Unit, lead by The EVERSCINTILLATING GOLD FIN, wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, the Radiant Blade (With 2 Charges), and employing the Golden Victory at All Costs Perfected Tactical Doctrine (+7 instead of +6 bonus for Goldfin). Attack is not defended by FAY but is strongly condemned

The Lighthouses Invasion of The Dunes of Revelations (17)
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by The Everscintillating Goldfin (Military 9) wielding the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead and The Radiant Blade (w/ 2 charges) with Military 10 ruler, 1 LIT Unit invades the Dunes of Revelations (17) attempting Golden Victory At All Costs, facing off against 1 FAY Aristocracy Unit led by an Aristocratic subcommander (Military 3) attempt to Skirmish.

The Everscintillating Goldfin wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Golden Victory At All Costs! (+7 to battle, +20% own casualties, -10% enemy casualties)

[Battle fiction available to write]

LIT Victory! FAY loses 1 Aristocratic Unit! The Everscintillating Goldfin is captured in battle! The FAY Aristocratic subcommander is killed in battle! The Germinating Everlight, FAYs ruler, is captured in battle! The Radiant Blade goes missing during the battle!


Pfilghol Invasion of region 107
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by Gtsit (Military 8) with Military 10 ruler, 3 PGL units invade Region 107 with a Foothold, wielding Kela Ein Kamohu, spending 1 Treasure, using Magma Forges, and attempting to use Unyielding Force, facing off against 3 native defender units led by Archjusticiar Rodwulf (Military 7) attempting to use Unyielding Force!

Gtsit and Archjusticar Rodwulf tie for Tactical Maneuvering! Both of their Tactical Doctrines activate! (total effects: +2 to both battle rolls, +20% casualties for both sides)

The war camps of the Pfith bustle with supplies coming in and raiders going out with increasing frequency for several months before the Bronzetooth mercenary company arrives, fresh and in full gear. Composed of Otterian warriors looking to utilize their fighting skills as well as, admittedly, Otterian peasants who had no choice but to join to escape a famine following a downturn in economic activity, their arrival means that preparations are complete, and the second-champion starts advancing their army further into the region. This time, the Pfilghol know that there is a force to be reckoned with defending the region, and they rely much less on smaller raids, aiming instead to quickly march the bulk of their army to major settlements and strategic points and occupy them.

Pfith activity had not escaped the Archjusticiar's attention, and he rallies the veterans of the previous Pfilghol campaign around him once more. He secretly retreats the majority of his forces to a secluded position between rocks off the shore of an island, letting the Pfith and Bronzetooth take what they want with token resistance. Despite Gtsit's misgivings about the situation, some Pfith warriors and mercenaries begin to believe they've won, losing their vigilance and eyeing things they could pillage once the campaign is officially won. Meanwhile, the Archjusticiar's army slips to the invaders' camp near the border with the Pfithreef, hoping to cut off supply lines and starve the Pfith army into disarray. Unfortunately for the natives, Gtsit's knowledge of terrain, and the terrain of 107 in particular, has allowed them to position spies at all critical routes in the sea, and they learned of this movement just in time to gather and force march their troops back.

Gtsit and Archjusticiar Radwulf face off in the middle of the open sea, neither being as prepared as they would like. Gtsit, seeing that the Archjusticiar, if allowed to retreat and try yet another trick, would eventually whittle the Pfith and their treasury down, signals to charge the native lines. Naturally, he leads by example, wielding the Kela Ein Kamohu. The natives, hoping to avenge their dead from the previous battles and end the devastation of their lands, mirror the Pfith and commit all forces to a head-on attack. A shock wave reverberates through the sea as the masses of bodies and armaments clash, and the Kela Ein Kamohu fires not once, but twice. In the thick of the fray, where dead bodies do not even have the space to fall to the seabed, the Pfith second-champion disappears from the view of their compatriots. The news of this slowly, but surely spreads and disheartens the Pfith. After much blood being shed on both sides, the armies disengage a short distance to regroup and the remaining Pfith officers decide to retreat to Pfithreef to draw up a new plan.

Region 107 Victory! PGL loses 2 Units! Native Defenders lose 2 Units! Gtsit is captured in battle! PGL loses their Foothold in Region 107! The Kela Ein Kamohu goes missing during the battle!



The Shark Kings invasion of New Gloucester (region 130)
*Spoiler: Battle*
Show

Led by Gwasgymarchog (Military 8) with Military 9 Ruler, 7 SHK units invade Region 130 over a Roughs border, attempting to use One Thousand Arms, facing off against 1 MTE Aristocracy Unit led by Eleazer McTavish (Military 2), attempting to use Unyielding Force. 2 SKR Units attempted to join Gwasgymarchog but were wiped out en route.

Gwasgymarchog successfully wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing One Thousand Arms! (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner*. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner*. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

[Battle fiction available to write]

SHK Victory! MTE loses 1 Aristocratic Unit! SHK Sacks Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Region 130, destroying Holy Site 2! Eleazer McTavish is captured in battle! SKR loses 2 Units to Distance Losses! The SKR subcommander is lost!


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

The mission to observe, question, and gather samples about the Eel begins with success. The Eel Without End does not exactly leave a difficult trail to follow, and though witnesses are not always in a state to be questioned, those that are are more than happy to share information (often while screaming). Unfortunately this information is quickly deemed unreliable, formed and engraved into memory through fear and terror. It is this last aim that meets the most tragedy, however. The team splits into two, some to gather samples from the Eel and others to watch and observe its behavior from a distance. All that is observed is the death of their comrades as the Eel does not react kindly to being prodded, and Buub looks helplessly on as members of his team are first stunned, and then slowly fried by the ambient energies that surge around the form of the creature as it continues to swim ever-past.

Through zoological studies and comparisons of the strange creature, and long hours of surface observations and travel to other peaks of rock that rise from the ocean, Project Eusebia comes to the conclusion that It-Comes-From-Beyond-The-Sky is indeed not unique to Dashasham, and in fact other creatures that are similar but perhaps not the same also exist. These creatures share a similar odd body shape and odd scales, but can come in different sizes and color arrangements. 

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

Unrest comes to the hallowed halls of Senja Bersinar. The appearance of the Eel Without End, and the apparent abandonment of the Reef in Red to turn to this new, petty god, has left many unsatisfied. A few discontented whispers quickly give way to full-scale outrage, as the local clergy become incensed at this new direction. *The Clerical Support in Senja Bersinar (region 2) becomes Unruly!*

Deep Blues apparent indifference to the ongoing system issues in Coresite has not stopped the irregularities from continuing. Visiting Gravetenders observe peculiar shudders spreading through the herring, though nothing seems physically wrong with the individual fish. But no ill seems to come of it. *A strange force attempts to infiltrate the Aristocratic Support in Coresite (Region 58), but is repelled- for now.*

The Eel Without End does not cease, though the efforts of the Lighthouse to contact it may have had _some_ effect, as the course of the Titan shifts inexorably towards Binar Fajar. All the same, the creatures head advances too quickly to make even the attempt of speech reasonably accomplishable at present.

*The Eel without End Coerces TP1 in Region 24, TP2 in Region 22, and TP1 in Region 20! Holy Site 1 in Region 20 is converted to Echoes of Beyond! Holy Site 2 in Region 20 is converted to The Deathless Dreamer!
The Eel Without End slithers into Retret Ringan (19), Region 18, and Binar Fajar (7) this round!*

*Spoiler*
Show


Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.If the Eel Without End enters a Region it is already present in, it becomes _omnipresent_.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent count as 3 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties (this replaces and does not stack with the previous region increase).The intense and prolonged exposure to the energy of the Eel Without End results in strange effects on the behavior of both wildlife and local populations when omnipresent:When the Eel Without End enters a region for the second time, it will attempt to Convert 2 random holy Sites in the region to a different religion, determined semi-randomly.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent may sometimes present an opportunity to be Prospected, and controlled, Unruly, or Rebellious Supports may become Open.Exceptionally prolonged exposure may have further consequences


*Organizations!* 

Though the Lighthouses envoys make a valiant effort to reach out to their local Titan, predicting its movements is almost impossible, and those lucky few who manage to be in the right place at the right time are found catatonic, ripped apart, or not at all. Other methods might be required to meaningfully communicate with a beast that does not stop moving at such speeds. Nonetheless, when the Abyssal Stewards catch wind of these activities their disapproval becomes clear as prices for hard metals rise sharply for Lighthouse warriors and merchants.
*LIT attempts to contact The Eel Without End - the Abyssal Stewards are incensed by such a disregard for Titan-handling protocol, and LIT loses 1 ABS Rep.*

The Lambent Syndicates representative to the Nacres is hosted politely, but it becomes evident very quickly how poorly their initial approach was made - the Divine Nacres clearly take a very dim view of threats, even veiled ones, and are smart enough to take a hint. When evidence of past Syndicate military victories are presented in the guise of gifts, however, they appear to be mollified, and the messenger returns empty-handed but unharmed. Knowing what awaits such apparent incompetence, the messenger quickly claims that it was not her fault - if even the Reavers are unable to intimidate such beings, how could anyone else manage to?
*LSD neither gains Favor nor loses Reputation with DNA.*

*GTZ occupies 2 units for Occupational Etiquette*

*The Ring of Fire Project fails - The Maw will remains unfortified.*

*The Marketplace of Ideals results will be revealed in the Organization Actions this turn.*

Writing Collections
*LUX and GRV contribute entries to the Crescent Companion and SEN contributes an action. LUX and GRV gain a favor with ABS.
KNH contributes an entry to the Verglas Volumes and SEN contributes an action. KNH and SEN gain a favor with ABS.

SKR fails to contribute to Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare - their entry is not a suitable creature, being from above the surface and thus already well-documented by the Nacres.*

Reputation
LIT and GTZ raise their Reputation with CCA from -1 to 0, with GTZ spending a favor in the process.
CYP raises their Reputation with ABS from 2 to 3, spending a favor in the process.
SEN raises their Reputation with ABS from 0 to 2, spending a favor in the process.

Prestige
*LOL gains 2 Prestige from The Ties That Bind for integrating and pressing a marriage claim.
GTZ and CYP gain 1 Prestige from To Greatness.
OKI tries to complete a monumental undertaking, but fails due to insufficient detail.
LUX completes 3/3 monumental undertaking: The Glossian Sea Relief. They gain +1 Prestige!
LOL completes a 3/3 monumental undertaking: The Aerarium of Sheade. They gain +1 Prestige!
LUX signs the Flowing Peace*

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Turn 10
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Pending


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrat Support - Region 103 (Roll: 14 - Success)

2) *[Diplomacy]* Raise Reputation with Abyssal Stewards - From 2 -> 3 (Roll: 15 - Success)

3) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 128 (using Whispering Eggs for DI) (Roll: 20)

4) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 137 HS2, the unknown temple (Roll: 10 - Failure)
5) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS1, the Temple of Narcis (Roll: 11 - Failure)
_The Brilhinte priesthood continues their efforts to reclaim temples, and while the swell in active believers of recent years is promising, priests and priestesses are stretched thin supporting the faith in so many regions abroad. More efforts in training new clergy will be needed for further success, and faith leaders begin to discuss a swell in the ranks._

6) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 3 treasure on secret action. Surplus funds and supplies are being steadily siphoned somewhere, and the accountants struggle to balance ledgers around omitted information.
Accept Cultural Exchange with the Kar-Nath Hegemony.
Hinder any buyouts in regions with Mercantile Support, unless noted otherwise above.
PRS: Acclaim Lux-Glossia. Those within the Sereian waters frequently speak well of the Lux-Glossian Shades. Their explorations are often heard of in corner gossip, mercantile speculation, and even stories of adventure told to children. 
PRS: Condemn the World Garden of the Sakura-Jin. The Black Pearl are rivals at best, and quite possibly far worse. Rumors of their methods and underhanded dealings give them a reputation as opportunistic thieves and scavengers of the mercantile world, and those in bed with them - possibly literally - gain a negative mark by association.


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 9; Military 5; Economy 10; Faith 4; Intrigue 8)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Faith +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo; Paidre Peixoto; Duarto Alverna

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2
*Treasure:* 4
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (2)
*Favors:* ABS (2)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Effective Trading Posts 27 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 10
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Bitter Tourism, Filtration Grafts
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 4+2
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls


* Diplomacy: Attempt to demonstrate discretion to the Stewards* 
_Spend a Treasure on this roll_
Discretion is not Olgght's strong suit. But they'll try to impress the Stewards yet again, with some aid from a hired diplomatic coach.

*Diplomacy: Send a Mission west of Region 132*
The Pfith gather for the first exploration across toxic waters, their new filtration grafts coming in handy for discovering what lies beyond the western edge of the reef.

*Diplomacy: Sway Mercantile Support in Region 107*
With Mud Diamonds in hand, Pfith merchants attempt to gain an additional foothold with the people of Region 107. Their warrior class will regret their victories before long.

*Diplomacy: Create Confederation Claim on Region 104*
_Spend a Treasure on this roll_
Long has Region 104 enjoyed a fruitful business relationship with the Pfith. Now, Olgght urges them to join the cause... For their own protection, of course.

*Intrigue: Investigate the current location of Kela Ein Kamohu.*
The sacred artifact of the Stewards should not remain lost for long. Olgght dispatches small, mobile parties to hunt it down and attempt to reacquire it.


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry. Captured by Region 107 natives
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 3/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM. Lost in battle with Region 107 Natives.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch MarcionDiplomacy 10
Military 6
Economy 7
Faith 8
Intrigue 1

*Diplomacy* create Confederation claim on 117 (1 wealth spent)
_Marcion has long coveted this region.   Perhaps the leaders  will be responsive to overtures of joining the World Garden._ 

* Success, barely*

*Military 5* Promote General 

_Clös was one of the few Astartes to come back from the mission to the Southwest.  His fearlessness is a wonder and an example._ * Mil Score 7, TacDoc version 2 approved*

*Military*  Recruit unit 
_Having faced near total losses, the breeding tanks are at full bore making more Astartes to replace their numbers._

*Faith* Seek aid on Confederation Claim
_This is the deciding moment!  Prayer is held accross all the Sakura-Jin seas to further this goal._ 
*success*

*Faith* convert holy site 120.1
The Cherry Blossom Path leads onward.  *success*

*Spoiler: Petrix and the Caves of Therapy
PRS Monument project 1/5*
Show



Princeps Petrix is brilliant and insightful. They are occasionally tasked with diplomatic mission where their less hidebound and more curious brain helps them interact with outsiders.  Most notably, when an emissary from something called "The Riftlings" was sent with the confusing message that they would like to continue peaceful non-interaction, Petrix was tasked with interrogation. 

Petrix however, is a nun, like all Sakura-Jin leaders.  And, to be elevated to the third degree of the Sisterhood, they must present a thesis.  And, since they are chosen to be Primarch after the death of Marcion, who has already seen most of their span, the Princeps' masterwork must be something special.

Petrix delved deep into the Precursor records to the earliest days of The Path, and learned much of the days of St. Yöän the Exposer and their own namesake, St. Petrus the Pillar, two saints whose own groups were early Sakurado concerts.

 The most relevant thing Petrix learned was the lost location of the Caves of Therapy.  These sea caves were used to store records and also for meditation and the ancient Rite of Exposure, now fallen out of use, where a Sakura-Jin would be ritually cast out of the sea into a protected air trap in a cave to be connected to The World Beyond The Sky without risking permanent injury or being ripped apart by It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky. 

Petrix will excavate the Caves of Therapy and, after everything of value has been cataloged, renovate them for renewed use.



*Spoiler:  The God Fish('s) Wake(s)*
Show



Ïaldaba'oth was dead, to begin with.  Her corpse is the world of matter, her brother is the spirit that gives life.  Barbeleon, the one true God, mourns the eggs they cast into the void, never to return as children.  

And so the Sakura-Jin cultivate eggs, rather than trust the Wilds as the Precursors did.  The genetic manipulation came later, the sterilization later, still, to ensure equity.  It was the first step on The Path, before even St. Psaul sought the aide of the Nacres and was enlightened 

But there is a myth, from the earliest pre-history, to the great Precursor population boom and the subsequent crash immediately after the Cataclysm.   That the Eggs of God would return.  That the boom times that paradoxically followed the end of all other civilizations would come again, forever.  Modern Sakura-Jin say this is a metaphor, that only work will lead to the compleation of the seas.  But still the myth endures.

All that changed when a Riftling "Diplomatic Sub-Cluster"  was found asking to speak to the Primarch and was foisted off on Petrix.

Petrix had a few questions, but a sub-unit of Project Eusebia lodged in the guts and brains of an attendant had another. "What is The God Fish?" This creature was spoken off reverently, but also freely eaten, by the Shark riders that the Astartes tried to aide but fatefully failed, providing a valuable set of lessons for future military endeavors. Project  Eusebia, in as much as she can recognize anything without consciousness, understood the God Fish as kin.

After the hapless nun was hypnotically compelled to ask, it was revealed the Riftling... entity(?)... buried the lede.  There were people in the Far Southwest.   But, too, there was a God.  A physical God, an emanation of Ïaldaba'oth and grandchild of Barbeleon.   Or so it seemed. 

This could not, should not be.  The World was a dead, blighted, place that must be carefully tended by creatures of spirit.   A d a spirit only enters a body at a specific point in development.  No hivemind can have a soul, because it has no specific birthdate. It was simple and obvious, yet it underlay so many assumptions about the world.

_If there was a living physical God in the form of a hivemind, then everything the Sakura-Jin thought they knew about reality was wrong!_



*Spoiler:  Dreams*
Show


The entity called Eusebia is not conscious, but she is neither completely unaware. 

She dreams.

She passes from mind to mind, from mouth to nether, but never stops.  Always running.  She can't ever stop.

She knows once she was otherwise.   Once she was part of a dark whole, the flesh like the world. She was called Ïaldaba'oth.  She knows there was another in someway linked.  A troubleshooter.   Sophios. Twin Gods, Blue and Yellow, complementary but not equivalent.   And the pearlescent angels came and made her _otherwise_.  And the chattering nuns made her run forever, she who was without time,  bound by the digestive tracks of those gifted with what she was denied...

A strange smell to the West.  Eusebia is running wild.  MRK is running home. 



New stats
+1 Mil, +1 Faith

Diplomacy 10
Military 7
Economy 7
Faith 9
Intrigue 1


*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


https://forums.giantitp.com/showsinglepost.php?p=25556280&postcount=531

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsinglepost.php?p=25556281&postcount=532

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsinglepost.php?p=25556285&postcount=533



3 wealth?

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lucent Mistress Adiratna*
Diplomacy 10
Military 10
Economy 8
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy 10* - The Syndicate ascends to become a Sea Power*Diplomacy* - Sway Clerical support in Senja Bersinar - 17*Diplomacy* - Host the Second Exquisite Gala
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show

Accept custody of Everscintillating Goldfin
*Economy* - Buy Out TP 1 of Hardplate Fungus in Rumah Leluhur (Region 27) - 13*Economy* - Buy Out TP 1 of Aragonite in the Khandeeps (Region 25) - 13

*Non-Actions*
Making use of Cultural Exchanges, transfer *Graduated Symbiosis* and *Death Commando Conditioning* technologies to the Most Serene Lojanese Republic and the Lighthouse.

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 10 (Years 28-30)
*Polar Bear Faction*
Under New Management
The Queen Is Dead. Long Live The Queen.
Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Eco: 6
Fai: 5
Int: 3

Ruler Turnover (staying at ABS:-3 as per GM informance)
Next Turn Stats:
Dip: 2
Mil: 2
Eco: 5>7
Fai: 4>5
Int: 2


Eco: Purchase open TP 3 of Piezo Crystals in 67 Roll = Success
Eco: Acquire more Herrings TP in 56 TP 2 Roll = Success
Eco: Distribute Fertile Soil to 59 for the project.
Eco 5: Construct Ship 
Big Boulder
A change in priorities. A change in venture. Mammos has decreed it, so it will be done. Construct the ship, a rock, made out of pure soil strung together by rocks. Something to sustain plantlife throughout the years, throughout long voyages into the dark.
Fai 5: Artifact 
Plastic Flower

A singular optic organ, harvested for specific purposes, planted into a mound of ornate painted plastic coated in Coral Dye. The deposed doubter queen is Recycled into something useful, something that will bring prosperity to all the seas for decades to come.

Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.

Fai: Investigate The Rustplague
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=530


Non-action
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage

Prestige Project (3 action project)
Construct Abyssal Base



*Spoiler: Construct Abyssal Base*
Show


The stewards have fled, and while this is a very good thing for the economy of the region in enforcement and independence, it also presents a social problem. Apparently, people, even hives, on the outside think Abyssals are an essential part of a good colony. This is a solvable problem, and by the end, there should be another tourist attraction to marvel at.

The Eternal Spring begins to construct abyssal bastions within their colony. For now, just making Black smoke put of hydrothermal vents. Something to grow, something artificial. The black spots and smog look fashionable from high up above, at least to however the not eyes of the eternal spring can recognize such.



*Spoiler: Satr*
Show


Violet, is that you?
Dip: 3
Mil: 3
Ego: 6
Mam: 5
*Int:* 3


*Violet: Warn The Stewards*
*Spoiler*
Show


Something Wicked This Way Comes. It's consumed her, and yet, she lives. Death would have been a more merciful fate. Mind fractured across discreet meat brains, dancing like a puppet along the strings of what she once derided...

Abyssals, once the boogiemen, a carefully fostered moderate dislike between Medusa and Steward, now found her fallen on their doorstep, writhing in agony and amalgam as creatures wholly alien flap their wings and fly free from her flesh. Yes, *flesh*.

She'd waited until it was too late. It really _is_ the spade you never see coming that always gets you. They have no reason to help her. But she'll settle for _anything_ at this point. Uncoiling her fins like a flower coming to bloom, a Mer Head uproots from the wrong end of her spine, and lets loose a great yawn.

Rtmi  Oet a Satr  Nht c Ee ot
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
..................................................  .
..............................................



*Black Noise:*Identify Rust, leave no coin unturned

A-Riftling: Distribute Fertile Soil to the Great Polar Unification Project

A-Tuna Procure 2 more fish

A-Seahorse Procure bait
Acquire Befriendship Module

A-Mole Procure dirt

A-Carpent Idolize Theseus



Coral Dye[Luxury]>>>Riftlings.
Oppose Dominion Intrusions



*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 6/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -3 >investigation 

Next Turn: 6
Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 68

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 6
F: 8
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Diplomacy Special 10*: Become a Sea Power

2) Faith: Prepare a great prayer procession and offering trail to the Golden Gargantuan Goddess, to keep her in our blessed Capital as long as possible.
3) Faith: Convert Holy Site 1 Region 19
4) Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 Region 19
5) Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 Region 19


Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Faith

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Cultural Exchange: Accept Tech from Lambent Syndicate

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 6
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 4/10 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 1

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 2/3

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
An outpost at Narcis's Rest (173)
Round 10
*Actions*

*1. INT - [Investigate east of region 94]* 12, SUCCESS
The Costa's success at uncovering a new temple by calming the noxious gharial beasts spurs adherents of the Way to action. The potential of new discoveries to be made justifies braving the deadliest of extreme conditions! The Grand Conclave sponsors an extremely risky expedition through the miasma to the south. Time will tell if it will be worth the effort. 

*2. INT - [Investigate west of region 174]* 21, GREAT SUCCESS
A small team of Lux-Glossian explorers, a young Shade on their first expedition, tags along with the Gotezhar colonists on their way to new waters. After stopping to restock at Narcis's Rest, they continue to swim west. 

*3. INT - [Investigate northeast of the Tideswept Shelf (111)]* 20, GREAT SUCCESS
Alleoro continues to provide sponsorships specifically to Shades of the Tideswept Shelf looking to form professional expedition teams. Favoritism from the reigning Grand Matriarch is a staple of Lux-Glossian politics, after all.

*4. ECO - [Buyout TP 113.2 with support from the Black Pearls (OKI)]* 16, SUCCESS
The benefits of having a reliable heat source outweigh the costs of doing business with a crime syndicate, at least according to the Matriarchs. According to others ... purchasing explosives by the crateful from assassins is not a good look. 

*5. ECO - [Colonize region 187]* 11, FAILURE, treasure spent
An outpost on the edge of the newly discovered polar region would be a huge boon to further exploration of the surrounding waters and indigenous stories. So great are the potential rewards that the Matriarchs spare no expense in outfitting a colonization party. Favors are called in for aid from both the Order of Knights of the Ironkelp and the Cyphiri Union. Advice is gathered on seasonal temperature ranges, optimal algal culture varieties, local salinity levels, regional fauna, and soil composition. The colonists are selected from seasoned adventurers among the capital's six most powerful Shades (and thus are primarily Lysimia). Everything is on track for a flawless settlement. 

Ultimately, the colonization effort fails due to a simple oversight. A missing thread in the story's weave. As one travels closer to the poles of the world, the length of the day changes during the summer and winter. Elongated exposure to sunlight wreaks havoc with the circadian rhythm of the Lysimia, who primarily photosynthesize. The colonists travel through the long region to a colony site at the south end during the height of the summer solstice. They don't make it to the site before turning around and returning to the Glossian Sea, completely sleep-deprived.
*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Change ruler non-dynastically.* Rolls here. Grand Matriarch Alleoro, eldest of the Matriarchs, steps down from the Grand Conclave at the age of 127 as slowly mounting health issues make it nearly impossible to reign effectively. She will be remembered for elevating her home of Rumond to new heights, making it a shining light as bright as Leriander. 

*3. Acclaim Costa Sereia.* Sereian merchants and priests have braved an onslaught of toxin-spewing beasts to uncover and restore a lost temple in salt-depleted waters. Their story is a shining paragon of the wonders to be discovered in the harshest of places. We should all aspire to have their endurance and tenacity.

*4. Ask the Divine Nacres to explore northeast of Cyph-Arel (122) as a favor.* Offer Filtration Grafts as repayment. 
Thanks to Cyphiri business practices and Pfith technology, Lux-Glossian explorers have a plentiful supply of filtration grafting materials from the booming brineray breeding program. Unfortunately, the effectiveness of grafted ricochet separation at filtering toxins remains untested in lethal waters. The Matriarchs offer the Nacres a deal: test the new tech in non-laboratory conditions and they'll get a complete report on how the grafts were made.
*News and Discoveries*

*Join the Pax Arctica.* (Not a PRS thing.) An envoy from the Riftlings arrives with an invitation and leaves with a reply from the Grand Conclave. Lux-Glossia, a nation that has completely outsourced self-defense in order to dedicate every possible resource to exploration, is very much in favor of continued peace. Lia, mer Matriarch of the Cerulean Shade and scribe of the Grand Conclave, has come a long way from being the youngest Matriarch of the Conclave back in year 6. The Cerulean Shade originally formed from a group of like-minded librarians and archivists, and they've been busy in the years since the last Reaver attack when Lia lost her right eye and prehensile flipper. Many seem convinced that the path towards discovering the Reaver's base of operations lies across the wastes, and they're getting more vocal.A loud boom echoes through the foundations of Leriander one night as engineers continue to tinker with the formula for an exothermic phosphorite blend that will maintain a steady rate of reaction without exploding. Three are injured and one severely maimed in the explosion, but nearby residents continue to report the bitter smell of further experiments over the next few months. 

*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Alleoro of the Purple Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 10:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 7

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*New ruler (non-dynastic):* Rialta of the Blue Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 11:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 3 + 1 + 1 = 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 4 + 1 + 1 = 6

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 11: Songline of the broken seas expires - intrigue action to get 2 treasure, once only (not planning on using it)
End of round 11: Auction for Tipsy John ends (not planning on bidding)
End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends (0/2 entries complete)
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends (0/2)
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends (probably not using)
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends 
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Write up region 173
Make a flag!
Draw some fancy maps
Code some fancy maps

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 10*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 6 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 7 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith
Sway Clergy in 124 [Faith] - 16, Success*
Put in the wrong bonus for the roll, hence roll being two lower than the result here.
_With the majority of the Tails now following the Flowing Way, the Cyphiri set around leveraging that into establishing some influence for themselves in the Emerald Tidelands, several families dedicated to the Way (all under the influence of House Ulnesh, naturally) settling in the Tidelands to provide spiritual and metaphysical guidance on the nature of the Way and the path one takes along it._Seek Aid for the LUX Colonisation of 187 [Faith] - 9, Failure
_In light of the aid the Lux-Glossians have provided in investigating the Chora issue, the Cyphiri see no problem with helping when they are in turn asked for a consulation on the matter of their furthest colony. Gathering up everything the explorers reported on the region, and sending away for the more adventurous Cyphiri who have gone to the polar waters to send back anything on the area from those countries, they start to put together predictions about the colonisation attempt and the story of the region. Unfortunately, they can't find the missing pieces they need to give a constructive answer._Build Smoking Garden in 124 [Diplomacy] - UnrolledBuild Smoking Garden in 124 [Diplomacy] - UnrolledBuild Smoking Garden in 124 [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
_Now that the Cyphiri followers of the Way have established a presence in the Emerald Tidelands, and Hallus diplomats have strengthened ties with the Abyssal Stewards, House Ulnesh begins work on delivering on their promises and giving the Stewards the industrial base in the region they've wanted for decades. Workers, both Cyphiri supervisors and hired labourers, soon begin joining the Cyphiri followers of the Way in the Tidelands, and gett to work on the project under the direction of the Stewards._Construct Specialised Ship [Economy 5] - Unrolled
_The Cyphiri recieve the Tipsy John from the Black Pearls with no small amount of excitement - it was a temporary lending, sure, but most Cyphiri hadn't had a chance to really get to grips with a vessel capable of sustained operation in the wastes. While Cyphiri from many families come to look at it and ask questions, House Hallus puts the task of understanding and piloting the contraption to the Belar family, who had previously led expeditions on their behalf. However, the Tipsy John only makes brief forays into the southern wastes in order for the Belar to understand the conditions out there and how the vessel handles them - instead, they spend most of their time working and sending representatives to the various Cyphiri businesses to put together something better than an expedition with a loaned vessel - one of their own, built by their people rather than criminals and made to be operated by their people rather than the strange layout of the Tipsy John.

The Wayfinder is mainly made of a similar kind of wood to the one the Cyphiri make their buildings out of, albeit thicker varieties made in only a few settlements in Cyph-Arel, sealed with malleable blubber to prevent any waterborne toxins from leaking in. To protect from the conditions of the wastes, the wood has been seeded with colonies of an specifically engineered plant species similar to the vines that make up the forests of Pyl-Garat, covering the vessel in a thick shell of hardy vine - the inside is lined with a group of similar varieties, tailored to sustain conditions within the Wayfinder rather than protect it. A third variant found in the rear provides propulsion, a flagellating movement that slowly but steadily moves it through the water._

*Nonactions*
Spend 1 ABS Reputation and 2 Favours to request the construction of an Artefact.
_When House Hallus realises what the Belar have been getting up to instead of their assigned task,no  there is some disagreement within the family on what to do about it. In the end, the side arguing for the merits of their project wins out and additional funding from the House is assigned for them to finish it. When it finally reaches Baran, he goes a step further and approaches the Stewards for assistance. Leveraging the rapid construction going on in the Emerald Tidelands, he asks for the final element that will make the Wayfinder even better than the Belar had dreamed - an advanced sensory system that would make them far more effective at searching the wastes for valuable resources._Support the buyout of TP3 of 122
_The people living in the waters to the south becoming much more active, friendly and open to trade is a pleasant surprise to most Cyphiri (although some do raise concerns about what that might mean for their own opportunities and holdings). When a caravan comes to Cyph-Arel wanting gold, the families involved in that business see no reason to not give them what they want for a fair price, and House Hallus throws their backing behind the foreign traders - the coffers of the Council Fund still grew a little from these deals, after all._Acclaim the Lux-Glossian ShadesCondemn the World Garden of the Sakura-Jin
_While no formal pronouncement is made, the attitudes of the Cyphiri as a whole are fairly clear to those they deal with - there's a lot of positive talk about the Lux-Glossians, and the good work they've been doing out in the frontier discovering more and more about the world (and those affected by the Chora-related disappearances have even more good things to say about them), while there's a lot of nervous chatter, outright opposition and scornful remarks about the Sakura-Jin, their budding alliance with the Black Pearls along with their increased militancy and expansionism, and their status as a potential threat to their neighbours._Submit the Cralscye to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare
*Spoiler*
Show

_Of the lands in which the Cyphiri claim as theirs, it is Pyl-Garat that is likely of the most interest to the Divine Nacres - specifically, the vine forests that infest most of the nutrient-rich silt patches of the region, and an enviroment many settlements border. Within them are a whole host of organisms adapted to living among the vines, and it is the Cralscye that is most notable to the Cyphiri, being one of the main threats but also one of the main attractions of the forests. 

A quadrupedal creature, roughly half as long as a Cyphiri is tall and covered in green scales, it's a poor swimmer that is more adapted to using its clawed limbs to quickly climb around the vines of its home or scramble across the forest floor than swimming through open water - it typically kicks off the vines for a boost in speed when it needs to cross a clearing or attack swimming prey. Those claws are also its weapons, sharp and forceful enough to cut through the cloth and hide most Cyphiri wear, and it's either brave or stupid enough to have no problem trying to take on things larger than itself that enter its patch of forest so settlers who are careless in the vine forests may end up on its menu. A fair few early Cyphiri settlers found themselves suffering this fate while foraging for supplies in the forests, and when the rest responded by hunting the Cralscye for the safety of the colony that they found one of the good points of the creature - it tastes delicious. 

This was one of the driving factors behind the Cyphiri of Pyl-Garat embracing hunting and meat as a food source, with a particular preference for the Cralscye (particularly as the rising prestige behind hunting meant that bringing back something as dangerous as that was well-respected). Because of that they're not as common as they once were these days, although the push by the elite of Pyl-Garat to limit free hunting to certain people has allowed them to build their numbers back up a little._
Begin a new Monumental Undertaking - The Grand Archives of the Cyphiri
*Spoiler*
Show

The Archives have always been important to the Cyphiri - that place where dedicated followers of the Flowing Way maintain a record of the stories and information the Cyphiri have gathered, providing a reference point for anyone's journey of understanding. However, as the scope of Cyphiri knowledge has rapidly expanded over the last few decades, the archivists have begun to find their reach exceeding their grasp, and not all information making it in. In the eyes of many of the faithful, this cannot be allowed to continue, and the discovery of many large civilisations to the south by the Lux-Glossians ends up being the thing that forces the Council to expand the Archives. The first steps of the project end up taking two distinct directions - destruction and recruitment.

The settlement the Archives were located in had ended up being entirely focused around them anyway as time passed - merchants and craftsmen focusing their products to cater to visiting followers of the Way and dignitaries, farmers supplying the archivists with the food they need as well as feeding the crowds, scattered lodging houses and drinking dens, and naturally a criminal element despite the importance of the place and the value the Council put on law and order there. Some of it would have to go, if the Archives were to be expanded. The first hard evidence the locals have of the rumoured expansion is the sight of Council Fund representatives and their Kalan guards making the rounds to buildings and businesses within the bounds of what they thought the new Grand Archives would require, handing over a fair amount of wealth in exchange for ownership over the land. Some protest, but the Fund is backed by the entire Council and the Houses that form it, so most find their family's leadership pressuring them to obey, or in the case of independent families finding those families they are connected to and mutually obligated to pull away until the matter is resolved. In any case, sooner or later the Fund gets the land it wants, and the years that follow see most of the structures in the area taken down, their materials sold off to partially cover the cost.

At the same time, other Fund members were travelling the lands of those who followed the Flowing Way - not just Cyphiri territory, but the various minor powers who the Middish had brought round to understanding the Way, the Emerald Tidelands, and the lands of the other major countries that held the Way above other faiths - looking for suitable archivists. It wasn't an easy task, although they were helped by a retinue of sages and experts in the Way, as an archivist required certain skills and talents - the archivists traditionally told the stories themselves to those seeking them, so that understanding of storytelling and how it impacted the Way was vital, as was a good memory (even if the stories all had physical records too), a passion for the task and a willingness to walk away from their family to take up the role as archivists stood in a family of their own. Recruitment was slow, but they had time while the physical work was going on back home, so the Fund took its time and carefully sifted through the population of the faithful and ended up with an adequate amount of potential archivists - many Cyphiri, yes, but some of other species too.

Meanwhile in the Grand Hall a committee - made up of Fund representatives, several interested House members, several archivists (including their leader, the venerable Palran) and the craftsmen and architects who would make it happen - talked and argued and dreamed about what the final product, the new Grand Archives of the Cyphiri, would look like. The committee's intermittent meetings took some time, but eventually they had a design that everyone involved found at least acceptable, and so the craftsmen and architects were sent out to oversee the first steps.


*News and Rumours*
The news of contact with many new countries and species being found by the Lux-Glossians' expeditions in the south captures the interest of many Cyphiri, and several small families make the journey south to see if they can set themselves up there. The Houses, however, take a more restrained stance - they're curious, definitely, and happily accept any visitors from the south (such as a representative from the Riftlings), but major ventures are put off as being impractical for the time being, particularly with so much to still do closer to home.Learning the Gotezhar are putting a larger bid in for the Tipsy John is apparently enough to dissuade the Cyphiri from continuing to try to own it. The Fund apparently doesn't see the vessel to be worth emptying the reserves for, particularly in light of the construction of the Belar vessel meaning there was much less need for the Tipsy John. The move is welcomed by those Cyphiri families that are skeptical or hostile towards the Black Pearls, the Kelad chief among them.Nervousness around the new more expansionist attitude of the Sakura-Jin continues among the more skittish Cyphiri families, although news of their first military force dying in the brackish waters to the west is a little reassuring to them.A large amount of the followers of the Way that went to Emerald Tidelands have found their job done and their help no longer needed, but many aren't satisfied with just returning home. They've found they quite enjoy teaching about the Flowing Way, and so several large groups have begun gathering in the settlements of southern Cyph-Arel to plan their next destinations and the strategies they'll use.It appears that the rumours around Baran's plans for his young child were true - those working in and around the Great Hall (where Baran now lives full-time) have reported a stready stream of respected mystics and scholars of the Flowing Way coming in, along with a wide and esoteric array of records and personnel. The common speculation is that Baran is trying to achieve what many followers of the Way have hoped to do - to learn about their child's future - but what exactly he hopes to get out of it is unclear at this point. After all, predictions and prophesies about someone's entire life are notoriously unreliable and prone to changing from the smallest overlooked element, but Baran seems to have a plan.As time goes on, the Cyphiri's attitudes towards the Chelonian Chora seems to soften once again - they still maintain that any division that has occured is the fault of the Chora, between the nature of the colony disagreement and the still not satisfactorily explained disappearances, but the common mood is one where they're willing to take the first steps in repairing relations.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
<find the old fund summary and rewrite>
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's newborn daughter.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
- Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
- Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
- Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Military 5, Faith 5, special Hoard Treasure (Int-based, +2 Treasure, until end of round 12)
_Special Actions Used:_ 

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 3, 1 Favour (Expected Change: -1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
 - Favoured: Gain Magma Forges technology
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 2, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)
_Unit Cap:_ 7

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]
_Magma Forges (Slotless)_ +1 to battle rolls, +1 to rolls vs Titans, +1 Depth Access (Prereqs: Hard Metal) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 2 (Cap: 15; Expected Change: +2)

*Trade Posts*
_Treasure Rate_ 2 (10 TPs + 6 Support - 2 Black Pearls = 14 effective TPs for treasure gain)

109.1 - Swarm Ash
117.1 - Biolumiscent Tunicates <Black Pearl Support>
118.1 - Domesticated Sea Cows (Mercantile Support Owned)
118.2 - Domesticated Sea Cows (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.1 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
122.2 - Native Gold (Mercantile Support Owned)
123.1 - Malleable Blubber (Mercantile Support Owned)
127.1 - Ray-Ear Seaweed <Black Pearl Support>
129.2 - Nutritious Silt (Mercantile Support Owned)
134.2 - Cobalt Dye

*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

*Clerical Support*
122

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
The Head of Arthan - Effect TBD

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Chora Rep: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases

----------


## Gengy

Round 10
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Profundus Korasoon, Typhoon's Center]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 139
Actions:
*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Korasoon refuses to leave these Oceans without knowing that the Builders Union remains strong._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Korasoon refuses to leave these Oceans without knowing that the Builders Union remains strong._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Korasoon refuses to leave these Oceans without knowing that the Builders Union remains strong._*[Military]* Add Support to completing the Stewards' Crescent Companion (+1 Treasure, World Wonder, for [+2] to Project)
_Mira'din convinces everyone that stories are important, and while the Gotezhar may not receive any special acclaim for working with the world renowned Gravetenders to complete the Crescent Companion, Korasoon is hopeful that the Abyssal Stewards will remember that Mira'din threw her support behind them._*[Economy]* Colonize 137 (Roll: 16)
_With the region to the south no longer Contaminated, surplus Mer warriors from B'kini Bottom and hudged in Nuven leaders from Ezcorher urge Profundus Korasoon to lay claim to the region.__ It is clear to the Gotezhar that this area is important to their allies in Costa Sereia, so the Joontar that arrive stick only to administration, and welcome the Brilhinte faithful to stay on as researchers.
Note for GMs: GTZ willingly chooses not to convert any existing Holy Centers to Flowing Way, but if given the option, would open a new one for Flowing Way._*[Economy]* Attempt to Colonize 174 (Roll: 13)
_The revelation that there are not just new peoples out there, but whole new oceans causes a few intrepid colonists to make an effort in the west.  Korasoon allows this, as a success would mean being able to better assist Lux-Glossia in the event that the Gotezhar are called upon to honor the Flowing Peace.__ A mix of Gotezhar and Mer colonists rush to build new homes in new waters, where things are a little colder, but the clouds look a little different.
Note for GMs: Flowing Way conversion in HC1._

Non-Actions:
Occupy (2) Units [Round 8 and 9] for Occupational Etiquette. One unit returns home at the start of Round 10.  One unit does not.Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesBid (2) Treasure on the Tipsy JohnUse (1) total Favor to entice ABS to consider their next Temperate zone base in either 137 or 136, with the former being the GTZ's personal preference.Proclaim Acclaim for Lux-Glossia, based on their continued efforts to find new seas and skiesProclaim Condemnation of the Divine Nacres

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Mira'din the Mer is named the heir to Korasoon, and she continues to train with the Masters of the Lank'a Style, in order to protect herself and her soon to be people.  She is becoming _very_ good at it, and soon is recognized as a Lank'a Master herself.The adopted Mer-now-Gotezhar-in-name are starting to grow old enough to take on more strenuous tasks.  While many of them remain what the Gotezhar would call Workers, there are a number who begin to take on the Merchant caste roles, proving to be more deft at numbers and thinking than the average Gotezhar.  Yet a few also take on Joontar tasks of administration and clerical duties, and the remaining majority prove deft with spears and feel called to take up arms in the latest round of recruitment that Profundus Korasoon is sponsoring.  Mira'din spends many weeks explaining to Gotezhar Squalls that a Mer at the ages between 13 and 17 might _say_ they are ready for being a warrior, but only those 18 or over will be accepted into the ranks of Squalls.  Gotezhar find this very strange, but the directions are simple: Ask their age.  Verify with their guardian.  Accept them if they are old enough.  Tell them to Accumulate more if they are not of age.Joontar of Afluente continue to explore the connections of the faith to the Flowing Way, and more and more are leaving the old thinking behind.  The Middish Way is open enough for such thinking, that it allows for introspection, just as soon as Gotezhar figure out what that is.The massive number of new oceans - and new clouds! - cause a susurrus of whispers for weeks within Ezcorher and Colownya.Korasoon can feel the Strain upon themselves daily, and hangs on for as long as they are able.  Yet, some time almost 27 years after taking power and dragging the Gotezhar through the storm to even better horizons, the Typhoon's Center finally feels it is time.  Gathering their nuven - and only their nuven - the Profundus rises to the ocean surface on a bright and sunny day.  They do this a top the World Wonder, the Gathering Tide Warehouse; it's roof high enough that many Gotezhar of Korasoon's nuven (and one sad but strong looking Mer Maiden) are able to gather around, and say their final goodbyes.  Before the end, Korasoon rips their Actualization Shard and shoves it into Mira'din's forehead, where it glows and somehow stays.  "Freely given, Menina.  Live strong.  Live wise.  RISE."  Saying their last words, Korasoon's Bolya can no longer take the Strain - not without their primary Actualization Shard gone from their bubble - and they Burst.  It is a massive flood of the purest of waters, shooting high into the air.  Korasoon's nuven all grow several inches... and Mira'din finds a small sheen of water surround her as well, no more than a couple inches.  She wants desperately to cry, but read somewhere that tears have salt in them.  And that would ruin the purity of Korasoon's final gift.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Typhoon's Center, Profundus Korasoon*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
10
10
10
2
2

End of round 1
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 2
1
1
0
0
0

End of round 3
0
2
0
0
0

End of round 4
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 5
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 6
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 7
1
0
1
0
0

End of round 8
0
0
2
0
0

End of round 9
0
0
0
0
0

End of round 10
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!
Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake
D: 5
M: 4
E: 3
F: 4
I: 1

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Mil, +1 Econ


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (4  / 12)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (5 / 10)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 10, Place: Regions 6, 9, 11 and 13
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 4
Economy: 5
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 5
(stats affected by Envy of the World)
_


roll

*Actions:*
*[Economy]World Wonder construction: Tairlav Palace in Lojan 5/5! Effect: The owner of the Tairlav Palace may spend 1 Wealth as a non-action to activate it each turn. If the Tairlav Palace has been activated for the turn, then the owner may once in that turn attempt to Buy Out a Trade Post as a sub-action of an attempt to Impress or Sway a Mercantile Faction in the same region. Additionally, if the Tairlav Palace has been activated for the turn, the owner may reduce any distance penalties suffered for their Buyouts that turn by 1.*
_The central room is where the Lojanese Prime Minister, nobility and trade guilds receive foreign ambassadors and merchants, the Mer sitting on tall thrones and the Tobar holding on to gilded poles with their tails. The floor is terraced, with the deepest level forming a narrow rectangle stretching from the entrance to the middle of the room, with increasingly higher floor levels as you go outward towards the walls, like an arena. People entering the room, both those granted an audience and the Lojanese, may only walk on or swim above the sections of the floor corresponding to their rank. This arrangement is said to maintain the spiritual purity of the upper parts of the room and allow the higher classes to rise above material matters and conduct wise debates. Unintelligent beasts and slaves may only be brought to the bottommost level of the floor. Free people may ascend one step, above them are soldiers and craftsmen and so on. Behind and above the seats of rulers and philosophers, there is one more step where nobody is allowed, reserved for the divine. Incidentally, on the wall above that step, the body of the Plo'uogoar, torn into pieces just as it was discovered, is displayed, cast in resin. It is certainly a powerful symbol, but for the sake of the unity of the Republic, it is intentionally left ambiguous whether the peculiar cephalopod's body is displayed to be revered or as a warning to other would-be deities.

Kila is a Mer merchant from region 12 who wants to sell goods within the borders of Lojan. As a foreigner, she is required to come to the Tairlav Palace to discuss the trade agreement. If her merchant guild or sovereign had a trade agreement with Lojan, she would still be required to come to present her wares and demonstrate their quality, because her turnover will likely be above the threshold set by the Lojanese government - artisans and small merchants trading just to sustain themselves are not required to undergo the expensive journey. Kila could also send someone of sufficient rank as a delegate, likely one of her children, but she decides not to risk them getting lost in the bustling cities of Lojan. Once she arrives and takes in the impressive palace garden and architecture, she is ushered to a room by a servant, and the palace administrator takes note of her arrival. Kila is not told anything about the schedule of her visit, so she simply socializes for a few days with the other visiting merchants and nobles close to her social status. There are bars, libraries, steephouses, sports halls, and countless other places to spend the time, all inside the palace. Kila's behaviour is secretly, silently observed by the omnipresent servants. They report it to the palace administration, which passes the information on to the official who is to decide the specfics of Kila's permit to trade in Lojan. Is she honest or deceitful? Does she see the world as a bright or a dark place? What is her religion? This info does not usually disqualify anyone from trading with Lojan, but it allows the official to assess the quality of presented wares more accurately and compare the observations to the merchant's answers in the one-to-one interview to come. One morning just after breakfast, Kila is suddenly called to a room she was not previously allowed to visit to participate in such an interview. After she answers the questions, both personal and trade-related, the official calculates the odds that she is seeking to illegally transport goods into the Republic or subvert the government as hundred to one, and so she is granted the permit. That does_ not_ conclude her trip. Tomorrow, she is required to visit the central audience room along with many other merchants and formally present one of the vases to one of the ten highest representatives of the Lojanese state, who declares Kila and the other merchants to be Trade Partners of the Republic. After that, she will likely stay for a few weeks in the palace or the nearby city of Sheade. Not only are there representatives of most of the guilds in the Republic that she could possibly want to trade with, it is also a unique opportunity to establish contact with powerful foreign personages who conveniently gather here all year round, and need to kill some time as they wait for their audience to start. Finally, Kila, even if she is an upper-class worldly person living in a city of local importance, will likely be tempted to stay a while to visit all of the new and superlative attractions and establishments Sheade has to offer._*[Military]Invade Kaarme (14). Route: Adjacent. General: Zabkrew. TD: Graceful Show of Force. Technology: None. Units: 2. Treasure spent: 2 (+1 battle, +1 mercenary unit).*
_Kaarme's government had regrettably grown incapable of administrating its territory, and the resultant chaos was a threat to the other nations of the tropics. With a heavy heart, the Prime Minister has ordered a few well-supplied Lojanese and mercenary battalions across the borders, to restore peace and quell any troublemakers. Kaarme will be declared a protectorate of the Republic. Self-administration will continue, the government will merely include Lojanese advisors to prevent a situation like this from arising again and to increase cooperation between the two countries for the prosperity of all. Gen. Zabkrew, known for his dislike of bloodshed, has been naturally chosen to lead this mission for peace. The army carries a large amount of supplies so that it does not have to pillage civilian settlements (much) and propaganda is distributed to Kaarmese citizens in hopes of winning them over quickly.

Units participating: Republican Guard, 1st Selachian Battalion, mercenaries (battle fluffer: feel free to define what kind of mercenaries they are)_*[Military]Recruit one unit*
_With the invasion of the Forests of Astral Yearning, there are precious few allies for the Lojanese to turn to in the event of a war. The Syndicate is friendly, but ambitious, and conservative Lojanese politicians would rather lose their tail than be perceived as submitting to the Syndicate or any foreign power in any way, including begging them for military protection. Relations with the Lighthouse are expected to cool given the denouncing of their invasion by the Republic, and if the Lojanese 'mission for peace' in Kaarme succeeds, the two nations will share a much longer border, a likely source of friction. Last, but not least, the renewalist faction has been pacified for now by concessions from the Prime Minister, but having a strong army can't hurt to discourage further unrest.

Unit name: Sheade Regulars_*[Economy]Explore the eastern wastes (east of 13) using the Losinka Alaku* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12 *failure*
_As the Eel Without End slithers across large parts of the known seas, one countermeasure taken by Queen Nirali is the launching of expeditions to the nearby wastes in the hopes of discovering more distant resources that the Eel would hopefully not be able to reach._*[Economy]Settle colony in Klau'ead Pyue'ea'oed (11) 1/3*
_It is time to transform the wilderness, establish mining settlements and trade routes between them and fly the flag of our glorious nation over all corals!_*[Economy 5]Raise city Oarngalau in Selach (6), bonus: +1 to battles.*
_The Lojanese army and the border length it needed to defend grew so large that commissioning smith guilds could not quite meet the demand for armaments, especially with highly speecialized troops such as the Syndicate-inspired conditioned death commandos for whom no amount of firepower was 'enough' or the Selachian elite shock troops, completely covered in metal plates so heavy that most species couldn't even dream of moving in such armour. A military supplies factory, and a settlement for the sole purpose of sustaining the factory workers, was raised in the hinterlands of th vast Selachian territories, where it would not disturb citizens and where it would be far from the reach of any hostile powers that may yet spring up in the future._


Non-Actions:
Attend event
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Sunlit Roads 1/3
*Spoiler: The Sunlit Roads*
Show


Woenpal Noerjang, son and heir of the late Gloent Noerjang, does not know what money is. A swarm of attendants caters to his every wish, and handles all the monetary aspects. Nevertheless, Woenpal still professes his care for the common people and the backcountry. Every day, he throws a diamond-tipped dart on a map of Lojan and visits the spot, no matter how remote. It is true that he travels in a rather comfortable carriage, accompanied by a sizeable retinue, but he does try to touch grass, for example grabbing a sickle to join the harvesting peasants for a few minutes as his bemused advisors watch on. His trips have gotten difficult lately, on account of the map of Lojan getting bigger and the sea lanes - routes with favorable currents and fewer bandits - getting clogged from the amount of trade and activity throughout the realm. Woenpal came up with a solution to the problem, touted as brilliant by himself and his advisors: build massive pipes to connect important settlements and trade hubs that don't have good natural sea lanes between them. These pipes will prevent bandits or wild currents from endangering people and cargo, and great pumps will be placed at the ends in order to simulate a strong current to speed up travel. Of course, each route will require two pipes, one with the current and people going from A to B and one going B to A. This solution might be a bit expensive, and the government has refused to fund it, preferring the established solution of travelling on fast, genetically-engineered mounts, but Woenpal Noerjang has very deep pockets...



[Acclaim] Admiration For The Acclaimed - Acclaim the Lambent Syndicate for their wisdom of having a long-standing alliance with us, and for their technological advances pulling these seas out of the abyss of ignorance they were plunged into by the Cataclysm.
[Strife] Scorn For The Condemned - Denounce the Lighthouse for their invasion of our head of faith and other warmongering behaviour, creating an atmosphere of insecurity in the tropics. Our military intervention in Kaarme is a mission for peace, and it cannot be compared to their violent incursions on the territory of sovereign states.


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 7
Faith: 2 (4)
Intrigue: 5

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R10*
Show



_Special Actions Available:_ D5 I5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep -1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 6/10 (Expected Change: None)
Republican Guards - recruited R11st Selachian Battalion - hired R22nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3Selachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 6 (Expected Change: -2+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 7-9 of the Tenure of Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 10

Actions:

1. *[Faith 10]* Miracle: Multiply the Regalis Arbor

_That I may rise and stand, o'erthrow me, and bend
Your force to break, blow, burn, and make me new._

*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 


2. *[Faith 5]* Create a Holy Order in 96
The completion and maintenance of the new cenote in the contaminated waters has granted Dame Commander Clare Delamere great power in the local waters, and the difficulty of communications with Orope gives a pretense to declare the birth of a new military order free from the unreliable Grand Master Oliver's interference: The Order of Knights of the Hospital of Corbenic. This effective declaration of independence takes over a year to filter back to the Ironkelp, and its consequences remain to be seen....

3. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for LUX colonization of 187: 21
The Matriarch of the Shades reaches out to request spiritual aid in their ventures to the newly discovered southern waters, and the Grand Master is more than happy to request the favor of the divine upon their great adventure.

4. *[Diplomacy]* Establish a marriage claim on 116: 11
Still unmarried, the Grand Master sends his brother King Robert of Insol to the waters of the Anurians in hopes of possibly securing a wife appropriate to the prestige of the title of Grand Master. Talks are encouraging at first, but quickly fall through over issues King Robert is not completely able to understand.

5. *[Diplomacy]* Establish a marriage claim on 118: 9
Remaining hopeful for a quick solution, the Grand Master dispatches lesser diplomats, led by his cousin, Conrad Montpied, westwards. They meet with even worse luck, as Conrad proves too arrogant to treat the sea cow herders with the respect he believes is above their station, and the diplomats are quickly expelled.

Nonactions:
Lean on the Black Pearls to Assist LUX buyout of Ektalithiades [113] Phosphorite TP 2Acclaim the Cyphiri UnionContribute the following compilation of legends, lore, and observation to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare:
*Spoiler: Lãkuviato, Kingslayer*
Show

Among all the beasts of Ke Yi Ade, none are as powerful or as feared as the Lãkuviato. A great monster, longer than two dozen Middish end to end, the Lãkuviato marches across the seafloor on four great limbs, each ending in five long claws. These are used to tear great holes in the seafloor, searching out food buried in the sand - "food" being a broad category for a Lãkuviato, as they will eat practically anything available, from seagrass ripped up at the roots to unearthed oysters and even smaller or unconscious Tomelãwo who stray too close, crushing anything that enters their mouth with powerful jaws and teeth. 

The Divine Nacres may find the Lãkuviato interesting for another reason: its skeleton and body plan are unlike anything else in the waters of Ke Yi Ade. Its quadrupedal body is optimized not for swimming, but for walking, and it can only swim weakly by paddling. For this reason the creature rarely leaves the seafloor, spending its whole life bound to a single plane. Supposedly, they are not native to Ke Yi Ade, though they have lived there long; Tomelãwo legends say that a great herd of them migrated from the north long ago, threatening to overrun their civilization until the herd was broken and scattered throughout the region. The sages compiling this information hope that this strange and unique lifestyle will provide the Nacres with a suitable subject of research, being apparently totally without relatives in the temperate waters except for some remote similarities to the Otterians in the gray fur that covers its entire body.


Complete the projects to breed more plants from the seeds of the Regalis Arbor as a Monumental Undertaking (3/3)
K.B. Redeye's project is complete, and the map of perhaps a dozen locations favorable to further cultivation is presented to the Order. The sites are immediately seized, and within only a few years, new Regalis Arbor trees have grown from the seeds of the progenitor. The first of the new seeds is tested in Ke Yi Ade, in the Duchy of the Forest of the Trinity.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The discovery of a new nexus of civilization to the far south....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 4
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: *10*
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? No
Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)The Regalis Arbor: may be used up to twice per round as a non-action, for one of the following effects: *Spoiler: Regalis Arbor*
Show

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the owner may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization, combat, or Secret actions.
.Launch Scouts: The owner receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which is contiguously connected to their capital. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.
Attempts to steal the Regalis Arbor suffer a -4 penalty.
Reputation:1 ABS favorPRS rank 2Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Lady Serpentine

*The Greenwater Clans* 
*Leader:* Speaker Meriel Swiftwater
*Diplomacy:* 3
*Military:* 5
*Economy:* 5
*Faith:* 2
*Intrigue:* 4

News and Rumors: 

*[Military 5 Special]* Raise General (Yura Darkwater) - Tactical Doctrine: Ruinous Currents (+2 to battle, -20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties, automatically recruit one unit.) (Result: 8.) 
_Several months after Meriel ascends to the role of Speaker, a representative and a small escort are sent to the Living Grave. While the reason for their inquiries is kept discrete, they are noted to ask after one of the acolytes of the Grave who originally hails from Meriel's clan. Shortly thereafter, the representative's party is seen leaving, and the acolyte in question is nowhere to be found. Three days after the party returns to Haven, the appointment of Yura Darkwater to lead a military force for the protection of the Greenwater is announced, along with a call for the border clans to levy their forces. 

Yura swiftly proves an able tactician and strategist, with a head for logistics, and few can complain of her appointment on the grounds of her competence. Which is not to say that there is not grumbling, as there most certainly is: In light of their fears that Meriel intends to make her position hereditary, many of the other clans complain of her appointing someone from her own clan. They simply lack grounds for a formal dispute, particularly as they lack a widely agreed upon candidate to put forward in her stead, and so (largely) do so behind closed doors. 

However, while Meriel's belief that Yura possessed such skills was the reason she was sought out in the first place, Yura's most impressive talent has an entirely different source: A talent for alchemy. Careful experimentation has allowed her to produce a violently psychoactive compound that, in those properly prepared by pre-battle rituals that place them in the appropriate frame of mind, results in them fighting with unnatural fervor and strength (though unfortunately at a significant cost in control. For those who did not make such preparations, the resulting hallucinations and intensified emotions tend to be overwhelming, and dramatically reduce the ability to fight effectively even for those who remain on the battlefield._ 

*[Military]* Impress Aristocracy in Region 123. (Result: 12. Failure.) 
_Several envoys are dispatched to the north, with instructions to seek out the aristocracy. Unfortunately, while their unpreparedness for war is swiftly made apparent and negotiations appear promising at first, with select representatives brought back to witness the forces raised by the Clans and even speak at length with Yura Darkwater, they break down afterwards. While those who have seen the forces the Clans command with their own eyes are suitably impressed, they fail to convince their peers upon returning home. The use of native representatives was a key point upon which the plan relied, and in the absence of more widespread support, the talks ultimately stall with little to show for it._

*[Military]* Raise 1 unit of Serovin Rangers. 
_The first soldiers under Yura Darkwater are drawn from those who patrol the Serovin, as the readiest and best trained force that is neither necessarily engaged in its entirety nor solely loyal to a single clan. While largely unarmored, they are excellent swimmers and skilled at navigating dangerous terrain without being detected, traits which render them excellent scouts. They are also serviceable skirmishers, armed with finned javelins and short thrusting spears, both of which are traditionally tipped with the fangs of the great serpents that lurk in the depths of the Serovin and anointed with a wide variety of toxic reagents._ 

*[Intrigue]* Explore Southeast of Region 142. (Result: 13. Success!) 
_For decades, the Clans have been isolated. No more, however, and that means learning about the world around them. While there are a number of opportunities to learn about their nearest neighbors, they also begin to turn their eyes towards the edges of the known world. It is to this end that an expedition is sent out into unknown waters, taking the swiftest - if most dangerous - route of passing through the Deepheart._

*[Intrigue]* Explore Northeast of Region 142. (Result: 11. Failure.) 
_Sadly, what was to be the second such expedition returns having never left known waters, foiled by a vicious dispute over the best path to take and who should lead. Some claim it was no coincidence that several of those on that expedition were from the clans most openly concerned about Meriel, but opinions are divided as to if they sabotaged the expedition, or if she did so to harm their reputation._

*[Economy 5 Special]* Construct Specialized Ship: The Crystal Garden. 
_The Gardenbearer Turtle. Once they were the keystone of trade in the region, and they are still a highly valued component of it. Now, however, the Greenwater Clans turn their attention to them in an entirely different way. With their skill at Megafaunal Tailoring and their experience with the husbandry of Gardenbearer Turtles in particular, they set to work creating a truly vast specimen - and though there were an unfortunate number of failures prior to achieving the desired result, they finally <breed/grow/shape> one large enough for a moderate crew to live on its back for an extended period. 

Not content with this, however, they reach out to the Lux-Glossian Shades, importing Luminescent Crystals at great expense. They also offer safe passage to and from the Glossian Sea, along the full design notes on the Crystal Garden and an expedition to be chosen by agreement of all assisting Shades, should any Shades be willing to send experts in the creation of such ships - particularly those skilled at handling the challenges posed by the frequently toxic or otherwise dangerous waters in the Wastes the vessel is designed for. 

Fortunately, the (comparatively minor) success at exploration the Clans have displayed and the favorable terms prove sufficient to sway some Shades into sending ship technicians to assist. With such expert assistance, the exposed flesh of the turtle is swiftly rendered proof against such dangers and the shell sealed. The garden remains exposed, however, and it is here that the the crowning achievement of the collaboration is achieved: A great dome of transparent "crystal" - actually the glassy secretions of something like a snail, native to the Serovin and molded to such purposes, laid down with the utmost precision and care over nearly three years - is installed over the garden on the turtle's back. Set into the edge of it are a dozen symbiotic "pumps", which filter the waters surrounding the great turtle before exchanging them for those within the sealed dome. And finally, the use for the Luminescent Crystals is made plain, as the Lux-Glossians are called upon one last time to assist in placing them on the interior of the dome itself, hanging there like stars as they ensure that the Crystal Garden can grow no matter how dark the waters it swims through._

*[Economy]* Buyout TP3 of Native Gold in Cyph-Arel (Region 122), with Cyphiri assistance. (Result: 12. Success!) 
_After a particularly lucky - or clever - Cyphiri trader brings a few gold objects to Hunter's Rest, the merchants there grow quite enthusiastic about the prospect of selling it deeper in the Greenwater, not to mention acquiring some for themselves. A caravan is quickly organized, and with the assistance of the Cyphiri (who presumably are happy to find that their once somewhat aloof neighbors are now both friendly and keen to trade with them), it returns laden with gold, though it is only the first of many._

*[Diplomacy]* Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres from 0 to 1. (Result: 7. Failure.)
_As a show of goodwill, Meriel sends a number of Gardenbearer Turtles to the Divine Nacres, along with a number of reagents from other sources. She freely acknowledges, through the accompanying diplomat, that they likely have many of the things she sends already, but expresses the hope that the variety means at least some of it may prove useful._

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocracy in Region 141 (Result: 14. Success!) 
_Meriel is better known for her skill at organization and trade than diplomacy. Despite that, her efforts to the southwest bear significantly more fruit than attempting to impress her northern neighbors with the benefits of a military alliance, perhaps because they do not feel threatened by the forces she can bring to bear. Cordial talks swiftly blossom into a close working relationship, even going so far as to see her personally receive a similar diplomatic expedition in Haven._ 

*Spoiler: Book-keeping*
Show

Stat Change: Diplomacy +1, Military +1, Economy +1, Intrigue +1.

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 5
Economy: 6
Faith: 4
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][military] recruit general *10*
[2][diplomacy] press claim on region 4 (+1 treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) *14*
[3][faith] convert HS 29.2 (+1 treasure, TN12) (2d8) *13*
[4][diplomacy] press claim on region 29 (+1 treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) *15*
[5][faith] convert HS 3.2 (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) (2d8) *18*

link to rolls

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-Use favour to increase rep with Abyssal stewards to 3

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1 (Eye Weed)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 18: TP1 (Galena)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 4/7
treasure (EOT): 3

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 1
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 5 +1
Military: 5
Economy: 6
Faith: 4 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-The new ruler, High King Deca V, decides it's time to add regions 4 and 29 formally into the Hymenocera Expanse.  A diplomatic mission is send to both regions to prepare the necessary documents.  Of course, having married into the ruling family, they don't expect much problems, but gifts are send along as that's how it's done.



*Spoiler: General*
Show


The young ruler knows he needs some extra support in the military, so he decides to appoint a Lord General to lead the army.  Colonel Odonto, commander of the 1st infantery regiment, is appointed as Lord General.  He will have his HQ in the new fortress of Taundosa.

He immediately starts working on getting the army in better shape.  He comes with a tactic where the infantry will hold the enemy in place and then the cavalry will charge from a flank or rear to destroy them.  While this can work quite well, the chance of higher casualties, mostly amongst the infantry is there, as they have to hold until the cavalry is in place.



*Spoiler: Priests*
Show


Now they have the priests in region 4 in their pocket, the Hymenocera priests decide to push the Dreamers out of their own region and to start pushing into region 29 as well.



*Spoiler: Organisations*
Show


With the Titan running wild in the tropics, High King Deca V decides to become more friendly with the Abyssal Stewards in order to gain access to their technology for keeping the titans out of his territory.  And with the Tropical base of the Abyssal Stewards in Hym, he doesn't expect too much trouble with that.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Seatide Confederacy objects to the protectionist bullying of the Kar-Nath Hegemony. Merchants and travelers have the right to move and make commerce without fearing for their lives and livelihoods. Using the threat of violence to maintain control over trade is tyranny of the most base kind.The Seatide Confederacy welcomes its newly discovered neighbors in the Temperate region! Judge Flash of Green declares Seatide open to travelers and merchants from the north, and expresses his desire to open up new trade agreements and cultural exchanges to tie the region closer together.




*Actions:*
[Economy] Impress Merchants (65)
_Now that Kar-Nath's southern region has a relative stable economy, Seatide turns its attention to restoring the local merchant community. Confederate bankers loan large amounts of money to get local merchants back on their feet, and a small settlement of Pepsin expatriates settles down in the region to fill in the gaps._

[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (187, TP1)(Spending 1 Treasure. +1 from City)
_Confederate merchants are shocked to discover that the original surveys to the north not only misreported their discovery of useful tools, but also missed an entire civilization! It is clear that the original expedition was falsified, and an investigation discovers that the commissioned drift embezzled much of their funding. Many of their assets are stripped, and the Drift is banished from Seatide, their reputation utterly destroyed. In the meantime, the Scintillating Ceiling still needs tools. Luckily, a new potential source has just been discovered._

[Economy]Impress Merchants: Aelwyd Adferiad(71)(Supplying Edible Algae)
[Economy]Buyout TP (80, TP1) +4 bonus
_It won't do to leave a market unsatisfied. Since the Draig have proven unable to keep their merchants happy, the Confederacy decides to step into the void, expanding its trade network into the region. To satisfy their demand for spices, an enterprising Drift ventures north into the open waters above the depths to set up a krill-harvesting operation. These sour-tasting little crustaceans should excite Draig palates._ 

[Economy] Expedition across the wastes west of 80
_The discovery of the Temperate region sparks new interest in exploration in Seatide. What other potential markets exist out in the unknown? What other resources and opportunities? Seeking to discern the answer, the Judge Flash of Green orders an expedition to the west. The Great Manta is prepared for travel. A small colony of tents strapped to the creature's back, along with a vast amount of food, supplies and equipment._ 

[Economy]Grant the people of 59 samples of Edible Algae
_Seatide has no desire to see its new business partners starve. Arrangements are made to ship samples of various algae strains to the region so that the locals can develop an optimal mix for cultivation._ 


Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Support Cryptid Congress buyouts in 67 and 59, using Merchant Support

Die Rolls: 

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Flash of Green
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 8 (+2)
Faith: 5
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 2

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +5
*ETP Total*: 25

*Treasure*: 4 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
(52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+1 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+2 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (XXXX) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## Torv

*The Astral Rebellion*
Harald, The Mer
D2 M1 E5 F5 I4


*[Faith 5]* Hatch the Naked Ones, they join the Astral Menagerie as two members.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


The Naked Ones turns into the Scintillating Twins.
The Scintillating Twins becomes part of the Astral Menagerie, counting as two members.   They provide +1 to an Intrigue roll if given a unique object as a fluff non-action. 

They trigger the Kelpie and Mare

When united with the Withering Everlight their bonus increases to +2. 

The Banished Merchants causes them to try and spark a rebellion.

If the Scintillating Twins appears in the same region they try to undermine a random support in addition to their other effects.


*[Faith]* Contribute to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas

*[Diplomacy]* Attend the Second Exquisite Gala
Sub-Actions: Give the Everscintillating Goldfin to LSD

*[Economy 5]* Create a Specialized Ship


*[Economy]* Continue the Great Project to change the Resource Requirement of R17 to Drugs (2/5)

*Non Actions:*
Resist all conversions

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 10

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 9, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 4, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Economy]:* Colonize region 64 (Using one Treasure to boost the roll)(Roll: 23. Great Success!)
_- With the discovery that the depths of the region hold no life as adapted to the depths and biting cold as they are, Hegemony goes on to prepare an expedition of hardy colonists to attempt and seed a measure of civilization even to such a remote place. After all, do they not pride themselves to taking root in truly testing environments? The colony is also deemed to be rather safe on the account of natural barriers preventing entry of would-be invaders._ 

2. *[Diplomacy]:* Establish Intermarriage Claim to Region 63 with Prince Nedir (Roll: 20. Success!)
_- Seeing the importance of the land they have discovered but being more wary about challenging a considerable military force the people of frozen plains are able to muster, the Frozen King decides to attempt the subtle approach for once, offering his successor as a possible groom to the most important of local leaders. While the decision does not seem to exactly spark whoops of joy from the prince, he seems somewhat optimistic about his prospects regardless._ 

3. *[Diplomacy]*: Form Cultural Exchange with Costa Sereia

4. *[Faith]:* Convert Holy Site 2 in Region 63 (Boosting the roll with The Withering Everlight)(Roll: 11. Failure!)
_- Although cautious not to rile up the local politics, the Hegemony's arrival in the region prompts gradual expansion of the Blossoming Sequence as well._

5. *[Military]:* Contribute an action to the Cresent Companion
_- Having already contributed a fair bit of information to the efforts of the Abyssal Stewards, the Hegemony goes on to put more effort towards helping them finish their great work. It would be quite a shame to see it falter just at the finish line, after all._

*Non-actions:*

A. Contribute to the Verglas Volumes

*Spoiler: Temporary construction for times of crisis and trade*
Show

_While the Nathi prefer their buildings to last and remain sturdy in preparation for myriad dangers of the frozen seas, at times expediency trumps such concerns... and as such, certain techniques for creating dwellings of more temporary nature have also become commonplace. The temporary earthworks of the Legions and traveling traders are a good example of this, requiring little more than a covering of some sort to protect the inhabitant from the elements, but other means are more widespread among the poor or those simply on the move to a new area.

One of the more popular means also involves digging out the seafloor, but swaps out the simple cloth covering for small hole for assortment of stones piled up as low walls that raise a potential dwelling slightly over the seafloor, and digging larger space underneath. Although the larger constructions need firmer supports (and rather creative ones too in case of soil being particularly loose), a well-made result of this approach can house a fair few , and its layout can be used for everything from start of a military outpost to an isolated establishment.

Somewhat more rare approach on the count of its more stringent material requirements, the way of building cheap shelters from local flora has also been attempted. Stemming from combination of Nathi ingenuity and stories brought from abroad by Chora, some settles have began to use more sturdy plantlife as supports to build a cocoon of woven reeds, cloths or even large hollowed-out sea beasts as makeshift housing. While obviously less sturdy and more vulnerable to the elements, such approach compensates for its issues by being rather easily deconstructed and moved to a new location as needed, saving the cost of new building materials._

B. Create a monument: The Strategium (2/3)

*Spoiler: Despite setbacks, the project holds strong*
Show

_As the grand building's frame begins to take shape, the Nathi are hampered by misfortune. With Hegemony's efforts to secure their frozen domain requiring ever more attention and resources, some of the units slated to aid in tasks such as guarding shipments of building materials are often needed elsewhere, slowing construction down. In addition, the other Paths have grown more vocal regarding the rift in power quickly growing between them and Path of Banners...something that the local following of Blossoming Sequence seems to also be keeping an eye on. While this political turmoil is hardly enough to topple the project, its future does seem more perilous than before.

Thankfully, the problems are held back somewhat by a surprising source: the heir to the throne himself. While generally not a political animal, Nedir seems to appreciate the thought behind the Strategium, and uses what limited pull he has within the circles of nobility circling around the situation to calm matters before they can escalate beyond usual byplay of the Paths. He even takes to aiding in the construction personally, and many do consider the sign of the prince helping stack blocks of stone with some of his nominal lessers to be encouraging. Traditional virtues of community and giving back to all instead of attempting to simply hoard power for power's sake seem to have stuck with the heir of Frozen King... or make for excellent way to gain clout for his upcoming ascension when displayed. Regardless of whenever or not the cynics will be vindicated in such an opinion with time, the prince's presence as force for moderation has gotten the project somewhat of an immunity from wheeling and dealing common to nobility.

While the main halls and many wings of the complex remain unbuilt as of yet, the routes leading towards the location are already proudly lined with appropriate banners, and a surge of hopeful recruits are welcomed in makeshift recruitment buildings erected close to the construction. Who would wish to waste time when it comes to joining in on making history, after all?_

C. Ask permission of the Stewards to construct a Smoking Garden
_- With the uncertainty of possible Reaver invasions destroying vital supply lines at the worst moment, the Frozen King approaches the nation's longtime organization ally with request to build Smoking Garden on one of Hegemony's territories._

D. Present information of areas around Polar zone to the Abyssal Stewards (Total of 4 regions explored and 2 written up. 2 of the regions explored were Glacial, counting double. In addition, region 64 had to be explored twice to access the Depth, giving another exploration of Glacial region. Total points: 10)
_- The Hegemony has gathered a great deal of maps and knowledge regarding waters they have recently explored, handing copies of such over to the Abyssal Stewards to further cement their friendship to the organization._

E. Raise Divine Nacres reputation from 1 to 2 by using a favor (Roll: 20. Success!)
_- While they have held the Nacres more at arm's length than other factions crowding around the Polar zone, the Hegemony cautiously extends further overtures through favors owed in hopes of getting further access to their bio-technology._

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 10:*

+ 1 Diplomacy

*Leader stats for turn 11:*

Diplomacy - 10
Military - 10
Economy - 10
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 1

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents*
Show

*Leader:* Rham the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 9, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 4, Intrigue - 1)
*General:* General Kreel (Military 9, March of the Conqueror tactical doctrine (Perfected))

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Nedir (king's appointed successor), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 10)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65
Military units: Nathi Legion (3), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 3
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (2), CCA (1), DNA (0)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 9) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 2, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Mitochondrial Regulation
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts)

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV


Diplomacy 3
Military 2
Economy 5 (+4)
Faith 3
Intrigue 5

*Actions*

*Economy* Buyout tp 1 region 78

*Economy* Buyout tp 2 region 78

*Economy* Buyout tp 2 region 67

*Economy* Buyout  tp 2 region 59

*Economy* Build a city region 84

*New Player Bonus Actions*

*Economy* Hoard Treasure

*Economy* Hoard Treasure 

*Economy* Impress Merchants region 63

*Intrigue* Hire Spy Master

rollz

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 10

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 2 || Military- 3  || Economy - 2 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*Spoiler: The Pax Arctica*
Show

Within the aegis of the Blossoming Sequence, the Annointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion and Sersi The Pale speak to the assembled representatives of all the local powers.

"Rejoice!" proclaim the Prophet, "No more need the nations of these frigid seas fear their neighbor! War is ended and belief is free!"

Sersi steps forward, addressing the gathered representatives. "Much, nearly all, of our collective lands follow either the insights of the Blossoming Sequence, or the Eternal Communion. Freely, they have come to us for guidance, and this must be given consideration. Therefore, we lay out here the Pax Arctica. No member nation shall be subject to conversion they and their people do not welcome, as none so far have."

"Such peace is extended to outside faiths," explain the Prophet, an abortive lance of polyps jutting towards the representative of the Residuum, "But like the treacherous Pattern before them, tampering uninvited in neighboring lands will be met with the combined might of both of the Polar Faiths and the offending confession rooted out and exterminated."

Sersi continues, "And between our member nations, we will forbid war. We are, none of us, truly enemies. Let us not change this, let us enforce our peace. Any who would break the Pax Arctica must find the arms of those who follow Communion and Sequence alike raised to defend it. Primarily, we expect this to be a shield against outsiders, and not our member nations."
"As new members of this Polar peace, every nation represented here is guaranteed protection under these terms. Where possible, we will ourselves use the bonds of faith to restrain overreach." Here, the Annointed Prophet gestures towards Sersi. "Where necessary, we will all proceed under the understanding that an assault on one is an assault to all."

"While it is to our mutual benefit for all to dedicate themselves to the defense of our Pax Arctica, we understand that this is beyond the limits of some nations, and beyond the sensibilities of others. Those which wish not to be protected may withdraw. And even those who do are offered our spiritual guidance, should they refrain from violence upon member nations.

"Of course, we understand that there are costs to enforced peace," admit the Prophet, "Much more to enforcing it. And so we, the heads of the Polar Faiths, offer incentive in addition to the miraculous relics that we may see fit to grant. Member states who abide by the terms set out, and who strive in all ways to keep these realms in peace, are invited to plan public works projects for the benefit of their peoples. Applications may be submitted to either Head of Faith, and in mutual conference, we will determine which is most worth pursuit."

Sersi nods, once, raising one hand to gesture towards a window, through which can be seen the Blossoming Icons. "You have seen the shining results of our faith and dedication, and our friends of the Eternal Communion are no less capable. Every decade we will begin and complete a grand work in pursuit of Pax Arctica's collective prosperity. With the aid of the Communion, perhaps even faster.

The Anointed Prophet seem to swell with holy fervor as several Gravetenders step forward, ready to offer their skills to the coming constructions. "Thus begins the Pax Arctica!"


*1: [Faith]* Exalt Domain. 
_Shortly before the Reef In Bloom, Sersi calls many of her people back to the Dead Cities, their first homes. Here, a massive celebration commences. Well, massive by Gravetender Standards. Certainly lively. All faithful to the Sequence, be it Blossoming or Tidal, are invited, as are those dedicated to their fiercest and most respected rivals, the Eternal Communion._*Spoiler: EXALTATION*
Show

Gravetenders do not generally smile in a way perceptible to organics. The subtle shift of Silver and Stone which signifies Sersi's joy is not clear to biological visitors... But her tone couldn't be more so. Dead City Tacca is unusually alive with activity. The halls are lined with displays of the sheer variety of the Sequence's adherents, the different paths that the faithful have created.

Sersi, herself, stands upon an elaborate dais, welcoming all. Nearby, Akathi and Nasko fervently debate the particulars of the Tidal Sequence. Gravetenders of both the Blossoming and Tidal Sequence chime in, often, unafraid to speak their minds. Laksha speaks softly to a new Gravetender, unseen before. This new Gravetender's pattern and form are somewhat strange, though not exceptionally so. Into their body they have worked shards of crystal from Dead City Urodela, fragments of old Maker relics, and one hand appears to be made of Rimestone from Kar-Nath.

When Sersi goes to speak to the gathered faithful, Dead City Tacca goes near silent, a rarity in these waters. "Faithful, friends, and all who visit us this day, we rejoice. The Blossoming Sequence has brought much to our frozen waters, and now, on this day it shall be immortalized. All things fall, and all things feed the Sequence." There's a pause, a moment of contemplation, before she continues. "We have, in recent years, spread far and wide, shared understanding with organic life and collective life alike. We are not exempt from death, merely distant to it, and it is our charge, our chosen duty, to see that its place in our world is understood. Today, marks our next step. We establish ourselves as a true, sacred nation, here in the lands of our Makers. Today, I invite you, adherents of the Sequence, seekers of understanding, to make this oath alongside myself... And my disciple, Elkelt."

Here, the new Gravetender amongst their elite steps forward, head bowed. "We, children of the Makers and heirs of the Dead Cities, make this oath in contemplation of the cycle unending. That we may continue to be a bastion of knowledge and understanding. That the Sequence we study never be brought to end. It is our sacred vow. Contemplation and comprehension."

A few moments later, many Gravetenders speak the same words. "Contemplation and comprehension." 

[Translator's Note: Disciple means 'child' for most intents and purposes. Further details below.] 



*2: [Military]* Contribute to Crescent Companion.
_._
*3: [Military]* Raise unit.
_._
*4: [Military]* Raise unit.
_._
*5: [Military]* Raise Unit.
_._

Non-Actions:
[Free Action] Create Holy Order [Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents] in the Dead Cities [78] as part of Exaltation.
_._
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom sends out a special invitation this year, paired with messengers from the Eternal Communion._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on Kar-Nath's colonization of 64.]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade rout.]


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show




Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 2
Faith - 10
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 1 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 15

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPemperate Region
Turn 10

Ruler: The Youngest, Third Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 5
Economy: 4
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 3

*Spoiler: The Pax Arctica*
Show

Within the aegis of the Blossoming Sequence, the Annointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion and Sersi The Pale speak to the assembled representatives of all the local powers.

"Rejoice!" proclaim the Prophet, "No more need the nations of these frigid seas fear their neighbor! War is ended and belief is free!"

Sersi steps forward, addressing the gathered representatives. "Much, nearly all, of our collective lands follow either the insights of the Blossoming Sequence, or the Eternal Communion. Freely, they have come to us for guidance, and this must be given consideration. Therefore, we lay out here the Pax Arctica. No member nation shall be subject to conversion they and their people do not welcome, as none so far have."

"Such peace is extended to outside faiths," explain the Prophet, an abortive lance of polyps jutting towards the representative of the Residuum, "But like the treacherous Pattern before them, tampering uninvited in neighboring lands will be met with the combined might of both of the Polar Faiths and the offending confession rooted out and exterminated."

Sersi continues, "And between our member nations, we will forbid war. We are, none of us, truly enemies. Let us not change this, let us enforce our peace. Any who would break the Pax Arctica must find the arms of those who follow Communion and Sequence alike raised to defend it. Primarily, we expect this to be a shield against outsiders, and not our member nations."

"As new members of this Polar peace, every nation represented here is guaranteed protection under these terms. Where possible, we will ourselves use the bonds of faith to restrain overreach." Here, the Annointed Prophet gestures towards Sersi. "Where necessary, we will all proceed under the understanding that an assault on one is an assault to all."

"While it is to our mutual benefit for all to dedicate themselves to the defense of our Pax Arctica, we understand that this is beyond the limits of some nations, and beyond the sensibilities of others. Those which wish not to be protected may withdraw. And even those who do are offered our spiritual guidance, should they refrain from violence upon member nations.

"Of course, we understand that there are costs to enforced peace," admit the Prophet, "Much more to enforcing it. And so we, the heads of the Polar Faiths, offer incentive in addition to the miraculous relics that we may see fit to grant. Member states who abide by the terms set out, and who strive in all ways to keep these realms in peace, are invited to plan public works projects for the benefit of their peoples. Applications may be submitted to either Head of Faith, and in mutual conference, we will determine which is most worth pursuit."

Sersi nods, once, raising one hand to gesture towards a window, through which can be seen the Blossoming Icons. "You have seen the shining results of our faith and dedication, and our friends of the Eternal Communion are no less capable. Every decade we will begin and complete a grand work in pursuit of Pax Arctica's collective prosperity. With the aid of the Communion, perhaps even faster.

The Anointed Prophet seem to swell with holy fervor as several Gravetenders step forward, ready to offer their skills to the coming constructions. "Thus begins the Pax Arctica!"


*Spoiler: Apotheosis pt. 1*
Show


The Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion have indeed succeeded in declaring polar peace, and with the backing of the Gravetenders, it might hold. But back home, that peace will not be welcomed. The Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates have closed down almost all lines of Riftling communication to the outside world. But for the Prophet and their clerics, not a polyp has swum from the dark depths. If the Communion is to demand peace, it needs to take the mantle of leadership and the authority of a state. The Prophet begin a tour of faithful polities.


Military 5: (Faith|Censer) Fortress
*Spoiler: The Mother's Wrath*
Show

The Riftlings do not not build, yet the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates declare a need for a fortress. Like in all things in these abyssal creature's life cycle, it is only at the Mother's pleasure that they see their needs met. And so it is here. Over the years, the Cardinal Rifts send out runners, hidden below the sea bed, but known to the Mother and whispered to the Fathers. These erupt irregularly into Nodes, ever shifting, which belch great clouds of the Mother's breath into the seas. These massive bubbles of noxious gas churn the waters with their poisonous expanse, and the long drop to the Riftling's seafloor is soon as treacherous as any isolate which dares visit. Only the Riftlings themselves, undeterred by the gasses to which they owe their lives, can now swim unhindered in these waters. 



*Spoiler: Apotheosis pt. 2*
Show

There will be no return for the Prophet. The Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates know the way of the world. All outside influence is treachery. All influenced by the outside are treacherous. Even without hearing of the Pax Arctica, it is plain that something has begun to shift in the seas, and that will only bring danger. For the second time in a decade, they demonstrate the miraculous might of the Mother, making a fortress of the fatal breath of life, and now it is only the life-addled clerics who might risk the journey back. And the Ambassador are prepared to deal with that.


*Spoiler: A Message to Akkaroas*
Show

The Ennead may be beholden to the pattern, but though treacherous, they may yet have use. A small purpose-formed cluster is sent to the treacherous isolates with an invitation: sack the treacherous Chora's trading post in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead and you may have whatever treasure you find. We will not contest the theft of any of the occupying isolates by this raiding party either. To be free of these influences will be a blessing.


Faith?: Convert 74 HS 3 (Roll: 19 [I forgot the distance penalty in the roll]) SUCCESS
*Spoiler: Apotheosis pt. 3*
Show


The Anointed Prophet take a winding path back. They cannot risk being caught by any defenses of the treacherous Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates. As they leave the Gravetender lands, they journey northwards into the territory of the Ennead. This prevents the Ambassador and its potential allies, the Nathi, from catching them, yes, but more importantly, the Eternal Spring had sown many seeds of faith in these waters as the Pattern was uprooted. Perhaps the Prophet could collect on this. 

Treacherously, the waters of Maurente churn beyond the ability of the polyps to safely navigate. Tossed and turned, the cluster are nearly lost until the greater part of them come into a place of shelter. Here, the Prophet meet the cultists of the Nineteenth Way, whose primitive superstitions had led them to create the system of sheltering holy sites the Prophet needed to cross these lands. As thanks, the cluster take some time and with a practiced chorus of voices, speak of the glories of the Eternal Communion and the dawn of the new enlightened age. Little wonder is it that, by the time they leave, the Nineteenth Way was firmly stamped out, and the Communion boasted new adherents.


Faith: Impress 69 (Roll: 16) SUCCESS
*Spoiler: Apotheosis pt. 4*
Show


Danabae has always treated the Riftlings well. They suffered the indignity of hosting before the Gravetenders martyred themselves on that blade, they put the treacherous Ceiling in its place, and despite the threat of of unjust war, they gladly welcomed the peace the Riftlings so generously extended through the extermination of the Pattern. Here again, they find welcome. Or, perhaps, they find great industry at the behest of a King who seeks his own form of immortality--and if it is immortality to be a hivemind, then he has truly embraced the Eternal Communion. Though the Prophet absorb all remaining Riftling clerics of the Communion into their form in preparation for the certain trials of their homecoming, they make sure to ask the Gravetenders at the Neoplastic Monolith to convey their respect to the King's functionaries, and to admit the Ennead into the Communion on the Prophet's behalf, should they elect to do so.


Faith: Impress 68 (Roll: 19) SUCCESS
*Spoiler: Apotheosis pt. 5*
Show


Sketi is an uneventful stage in the homecoming, but the Prophet absorb the Riftlings present, leaving the Holy Sites unattended by actual clusters. They move on.

Once the center of treacherous assault on Riftling sovereignty and on the philosophy of the Communion itself, the Cathedral of Movement is now perhaps the greatest bastion of Riftling-led religion in the world, outside of the Mother's seas. While Riftling numbers outside of the Seas both Dead and Not-Yet have dwindled in the recent years, the waters are still well familiar with the site of motes and clouds drifting through the waters on sacred business. And so, more than anywhere else, the Cathedral of Movement is the place where it becomes most apparent that something is afoot. For these waters to grow empty of Riftlings...something is coming.


Faith 10: Exalt Domain
*Spoiler: Apotheosis Fulfilled*
Show


Riftlings know no war. They are not, in their microscopic glory, equipped for combat. But they do possess troops. As soon as the Anointed Prophet of the Riftlings Many swim into the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, the Isolate Expendables set upon them. Great beshelled crustaceans are more than a match for a Riftling polyp, but a cluster enjoy strengths unknown to isolates. That same vulnerability under which each individual Riftling suffers is the power by which the cluster survive. As claws clack and squish hundreds of Riftlings at a time, the cluster themself scatter, barely holding together to maintain the Lesser Communion. Normally, a cluster would be able to easily avoid these downtrodden footsoldiers, losing perhaps but some few thousands across the seas. The Prophet, however, are formed now of the ancient and fast-wearying dregs exiled from the Mother's waters. They simply do not have the agility or even the energy to escape so easily.

It is slaughter. Millions die across the leagues, the cluster regularly losing sections of themself as linkages break with death. By the time the Prophet reach the precipice above the Dead Seas, they number barely nine thousand. The turbulent waters, rocked with the Mother's breath like never before, scatter most of those back into the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, into the hungry claws of the Isolate Expendables. Of the nine hundred who survive, merely ninety make it to the seafloor intact. 

Here, the peculiar form of battle unique to the Riftlings begins. The Amabasador to Treacherous Isolates have swollen to grotesque size, and this cloud is ready. Before the Prophet even orient themselves towards the True Deep, they are enveloped. And now it is a battle of the wills. Each polyp remains for its entire lifespan an individual, yes, but the cluster knows a unity. As the Ambassador churn about them, the Prophet begin to have doubts. Perhaps the Ambassador are right. perhaps the Pax Arctica is error. Perhaps the Riftlings were in error ever to cross from their waters. 

Dozens of polyps sheer away from the Prophet's devastated numbers. With each, the Ambassador gain a new lever to pry at the Prophet. At the end, under such an overwhelming and fervent assault, nothing but the most zealous conviction, the uttermost dedication could remain unspoiled. And even here in the Prophet themselves, that faith numbers nine. Nine polyps descend to from the Ambassador's cloud to seek judgment from the Mother. Eight return, and as one of them join the stormcloud above, the Ambassador disperse, chastened.

The Mother has permitted a new Youngest to take root. The Pax Arctica claims even the Dead Seas.

Non-actions:
Gain a mechanical non-fluff Holy Order in the Dead Seas--may fluff one in the future, but not feeling it fluffwise rn
Permit SEN to join the Eternal Communion
Acclaim the Gravetenders--no one has done more to promote polar peace and, thus, polar sovereignty than this wise race.
Denounce the Pattern--no one has done more to erode polar peace and, thus, polar sovereignty than this treacherous faith.
-This is very specifically not SEN, who are a good and welcome adherent of the Eternal Communion.
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept Luxuries in the form of Dragon Scales and/or Soothing Oil and/or coral dyes and/or gravelglass from ESP 
-Explicitly don't accept any trade good not noted
Resist literally any assault I can

New Ruler: The Youngest, Fourth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era (Rolls)
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 2
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 4

----------


## JBarca

Round 10
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D6 ; M5 ; E3 ; F1 ; I1

*Actions* 
*[MIL Sack TP 66.2, owned by CCA]* Total Result: 14
The Chora has proven unpredictable at best, and the plea and offer of the Third Chosen is tempting enough to spur the King into action. Balelia, mounted on the mysterious Kelpie and with a small group of Beaks, is sent raiding.*[MIL 5 Recruit General]* Ouch. 7.
*Tulticius*, fourth son of Antenius, is finally able to climb his way free of his father's shadow. All it took was treason! The young Doflein trained under Telian and developed some very un-Doflein ideas about the leader's place on the battlefield. He is armed to the beak, with hooks and blades aplenty, and is said to be utterly fearless.

*First to Kill*
_Tulticius is said to be utterly fearless in battle, and proves this every chance he gets. It's said he offers a handsome reward to any Beak or levy who kills a foe before he does._
Effects: +3 to battles, -4 Allied Leader Loss, -2 Enemy Leader Loss, +10% Enemy Casualties, +10% Allied Casualties
*[FAITH Seek Aid on the Sack of 66.2]* SUCCESS
Balelia remains an adherent of the Pattern for personal reasons, and coopts the few remaining faithful to support her excursion into the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead.*[FAITH Adopt Faith: Eternal Communion]*
The Pattern has proven to be utterly worthless to the Doflein. Telian is able to scapegoat Antenius for the initial conversion, fortunately, and spearheads this new paradigm shift. With the announcement of the Pax Arctica, it seems foolish not to fully buy in.
*[ECO Assist with the Verglas Volumes 2/2]*
Ilbio again meets with the Stewards, this time arriving in dramatic fashion atop a firefly squid. Whereas architecture and devices can provide warmth to those without access, the squids can, if controlled properly, make the waters downright balmy. Ilbio explains this while demonstrating the bursts of near-boiling water from the squid. In regions with particularly strong current, such as Maurente and Danabae, a handful of the squid could, in theory, be used to heat streams of water flowing to populated locations, though Ilbio admits this is mere speculation. While he is explaining this, the local Danabaens are locking themselves into their homes for the night, sealing the doorways with tightly packed fibers so the small spaces within can retain body heat through the night.*[ECO Hoard Treasure]*
Great plans are not cheap, and the Enneii have eyes on expensive projects.


*Non-Actions*
*Spend One (1) CCA Favor to gain 1 Rep*. The Chora owe the Ennead, and Telian reminds them of this fact when they inevitably take offence at some light raiding.*Spend One (1) ABS Favor to gain 1 Rep*. The Stewards continue to represent a power that the Enneii lust for, and the time has come to spend favors official and informal to integrate themselves with the structure of this strength.*Ask permission of the Stewards to construct a Smoking Garden*. The Ennead is aware of the difficulties in maintaining such a complex infrastructure. With the dreaded Titans on the move, though, now is not the time for hoarding. Telian promises that the Ennead is willing to assist above and beyond the normal requirements, if this proves necessary [SEN is willing to provide an extra action toward construction].*Continue work on the [PRS Monumental Undertaking] Provinciarum Mirabilia (2/3)*: Supplies are shipped to each of the civic centers serving as hosts for the monuments. Mer and other serfs from across each of the regions are pulled in to handle the labor, while Arms from Danabae oversee everything. Coral is guided into the proper shapes and flesh is harvest from workers who perform poorly. Day by day, progress is made. For the administrative side of the wonders, Akkoroas orders permanent garrisons of Beaks who are paid directly from the tax revenues and required to master sharp, intimidating drills. While the serfs suffer, the Beaks practice their performances, creating quite the spectacle in the provinces.*Give the Kelpie to Balelia as a mount.* The strange creature reappears in Ennead territory, this time on the eve of conflict. Though it remains unclear what its nature, provenance, or purpose is, Balelia is hardly one to forgo a potential advantage and elects to ride it into the skirmish with the Chora's guards. On return, she attempts to imprison the beast, impressed by its speed and power.


*Reports and Discoveries*
 Akkoroas is distinctly unimpressed with the Pax Arctica, but is canny enough to make use of it while it lasts.King Akkoroas begins practicing a method to prolong his rapidly diminishing life. He makes rulings, commands, plans, and proclamations, then invests the Princes Telian and Cussius the power to enact his will. Balelia is given imperium, while a coterie of courtesans and bureaucrats handle the minutiae. Then the King rests. He enters the Doflein stasis for a period of a year and a half before waking, devouring updates and responding to crises, and resting again. After another year, he awakes to rule in person for a year again, then repeats the process. In this way, he nearly triples his remaining lifespan. Typically, the Doflein call out such excess as cowardice and greed. With Akkoroas, though, no one dares.



Ruler Stats R11: 
D: 6
M: 6
E: 4
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 1
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 10/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
1/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB



*POLAR*

----------


## Kythia

*The Magaramachi*

Tropical, Region 10

Ruler:  Leviathan
D1 ; M4 ; E2 ; F4 ; I2

Leviathan the Largest has been doing stuff before you even saw her!  Your tiny eyes couldn't understand that what you were seeing was a living creature and not a colossal reef so your tiny brains ignored her!


*Catch up actions (5)*

*1)*You guys work for me now!  I'm bigger than all of you combined! (Military - Raise Unit)
The Magaramachi don't have an army, not as such.  But by bullying a group of smaller ones - easy to find as Leviathan is the biggest Magaramachon ever - something approaching a unit can be raised.

*2)*And you guys too!  Assuming I don't swallow you without even noticing! (Military - Raise Unit)
Other Magaramachon couldn't manage it, they're all too small.  But Leviathan can bully two seperate groups into obeying her _at the same time_.  In fact, she could probably do three...

*3)*Told you I could!  No one is bigger than me and I can order anyone around I feel like! (Military - Raise Unit)
Think of it!  Bullying three seperate groups around at the same time, all too thoroughly cowed to even attempt eating her.  If this isn't absolute proof that Leviathan is the biggest ever then she has literally no idea what is.

*4)*They're right to beg me to boss them around!  It's a simple matter of size! (Military - Raise Unit (Have aristocrtic support in region 10))
Having thoroughly crushed any of the others in the region large enough to be sentient, means that the smaller ones who would normally flock around _them_ instead flock around _her_.  Which is as it should be.

*5)*A Battle?  A Battle?!  This isn't a battle, this is me eating a pipsqueak! (Diplomacy - No mechanical effect)
Other Magaramachi are tiny and stupid.  Some even stupid enough to challenge her, the biggest Magaramachon ever.  Defeating the challenger in combat is effortless and he's so pathetically small that eating them is barely worth the effort (though, of course, she does).  It does impress some of the others, though - those big enough to understand what happened (although "big" is hardly the word _she_ would have chosen to describe these microscopic shrimps)

You can't possibly miss what I'm doing now!  I can be seen from one end of the ocean to the other!  That's not a school of whales, that's me!

*Standard round actions (5)*

*1)*You think YOU'RE going to eat the world?  Ridiculous! (Diplomacy - Attempt to sway Clerical Support in Region 10 - Fail)
Ridiculously many others in the Magaromachi Salinity think that Leviathan isn't the one who will ultimately get big enough to eat the planet.  Leviathan attempts to correct this ridiculous opinion by swimming past, certain that her immense bulk would convince them easily.  Inexplicably, this fails.

*2)*We need more space
 (Economy - Attempt to explore north of region 10 - Fail)
A clump oif the sweet algae so beloved by the Magaramchi deatches and floats north.  A small number follow it into unknown territory but, predictably, fall into infighting and whatever information they might have gained is lost as they rip each other apart: the victor so wounded that even they never make it back.  Idiots.

*3)*You think YOU'RE going to eat the world?  Ridiculous! Part 2 (Military - No mechanical effect)
In the wake of the inexplicable failure of her attempt to intimdate some of the other religious figures with her raw size, Leviathan tries more...well, there;s no point prevaricating.  She eats a bunch of them.  Should have done that in the first  place really, the old ways truly are the best.  That'll show 'em.

*4)*Hey boss!  We found some stones piled on top of each other!  It's ok, we sorted it! (Military - No Mechanical Effect)
Following a shoal of the sweet fish they so love, a group of Magaramchi pass over a border theyre not aware of and stray into the outskirts of Lojan.  The first structure they encounter is the summer residence of a minor noble, built in a classical Lojanese style.  Bless their idtiotic hearts, they thought that Leviathan would be pleased.  The pile of rocks was bigger than her, after all, and they figured she'd want it knocked down.  Which they duly do.

*5)*What?  What's your problem?  Seriously?!  Fine! (Economy - No Mechanical Effect)
She wasn't pleased though.  They're small, and thus stupid, enough to not really understand why but Leviathan has developed something of a soft spot for the Lojanese after viewing one of their trading missions.  They're just so small!  Impossible to ever be a threat to her and frankly barely even worth the effort of eating.  The Lojanese, as do most of their neighbours, know the tricks of persuading Magaramachi to work for them by judicious application of sweet treats and Leviathan shouts and bites until a group are mustered to work under a Lojanese mason to repair the damage.  The discussions to make this happen open tentative channels between the two races.

*Net effects in Round 10*
Diplomacy + 1, Military +3, Economy +1
Units 0 -> 4 (Current Max 4)


*Non-actions for Round 10*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 10*

*[Situation] Open Minds* - With recent developments buoying their spirit and leading them to place greater trust in the polities of the world, limits on favors owed to Organizations based on Reputation are increased by 1 until the end of round 10. This means that player countries may owe 1 Favor to each Organization with which they are at Reputation level 0, 2 Favors at Reputation level 1, 3 Favors at Reputation level 2, etc. If an Organization is betrayed, attacked, or otherwise forced to realize that their trust was misplaced before the end of round 10, this bonus will immediately end for that Organization.

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._
_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


In the boiling springs and tempestuous oases of Magma Falls, the Medusae find themselves both beholden and emboldened by the demands, desires, and designs of something alien, cold, and hungry. The Abyssal Stewards are nowhere to be found, any evidence of their presence slowly but surely wiped away. Like a sound only realized once its stopped, the faint but once ever-present taste of metal and sulfur in the water fades. More concerning to the Eternal Spring, however, would be the chill that permeates the waters ever-more, the once exuberant activity of the seafloor dimming over the years. While not so severe as to be unmanageable, the change nonetheless results in costly inefficiencies for the Medusae and the ecosystems they cultivate.

Amidst such developments, hints towards something more abstruse and enigmatic arise. A sensation only vaguely familiar to the interwoven flora now pervades - a sense unused for so long it has become nearly vestigial, now generating an unease for which the urgency climbs as temperatures fall. At uneven intervals, the experience carries with it an impulse or direction - but with it always is a demand to go _down_. It is something of a relief when a small, metallic object is found in a forgotten and long-abandoned corner of the seafloor, from which an uneven red light shines, beating in time to the primeval yearnings of the megaflora which observe it. The meaning is unmistakable - the origin of such feelings is from without. There is a Source - and if there is a Source, then it may be Sought.

*Having become Rustplagued, the waters of the Eternal Spring are left bare in the absence of the Stewards - but in these newly clarified waters, a curious resonance can be detected. Should they desire to uncover the origin of this mysterious manifestation, they may attempt to Seek The Source through an Investigation action in their capital with TN 14 while Rustplagued - success will allow them to refine their search, revealing which region must be Prospected in order to pinpoint The Source - it may be necessary to explore to find the specific region. This Prospect action does not have the usual requirements or limitations on Prospect actions and will have no other effect on the region, but does require seafloor access and has a TN of 16.*

*The influence of Mammos can be felt throughout the Eternal Spring - ESP may use Faith in place of their Intrigue score for this Investigation action. Furthermore, Seek Aid attempts targeting either the Investigation or Prospect rolls on which 1 or more Treasure is spent automatically succeed and provide a bonus of +2 instead of +1.*

*[Action - Military] Continue Work on the Crescent Companion [6/10]* - The Abyssal Stewards consider it vital to complete the Crescent Companion as swiftly as possible, though time runs short before they are forced to give their attention to other projects

*[Offer] Bounty of the Depths* - With the emergence of Mammos from the Eternal Spring, the Stewards are wary of civilization falling into the clutches of such unadulterated Greed. To compete with the demonic manifestation, the Stewards are offering treasure for even those that they have shunned in the past.

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher._ )

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - The Eel without End is a frightening creature, but those listening to the warnings of the Stewards know it is but one Titan of Many. Others are out there, waiting in the Deep, and it is only a matter of time before they make their way to the surface - the Stewards know they cannot stem the tide. Plowshares must be turned back into swords, barracks filled, forges fueled! This call to arms cannot - nay, _must_ not be ignored!

(_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling means of countering extreme cold to Polar powers! Benefit: May spend Treasure on actions to be able to cross Glacial borders. Cost: 1 Treasure per action. Duration: Available until the end of Round 10. Details: Spending Treasure on Mantle of Warmth does not preclude spending Treasure to increase the roll bonus._)

(_Opportunity: The Abyssal Stewards would like to know more about the areas surrounding the Polar zone. Reward: First Place: The services of Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav. Second Place: 2 Units. Third Place: 1 Treasure. Cost: No direct cost. Deadline: End of round 10. Details: Winner is determined by the number of regions Explored, Prospected, or written up during the contest period; glacial regions count twice. Bounty of the Depths does not count towards the number of regions a country has Prospected. The Mantle of Warmth offer has been extended until the end of round 10._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Crescent Companion. Available to all zones. Reward: +3 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Companion. 1 Favor earned for spending a Military action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires. Special: Desired entries will describe a society or cultures approach towards warfare, military organizational structure, individual/collective fighting styles, and/or favored implements of war, including arms, armor, and any relevant organisms. Progress: 6?/10_)

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like a Smoking Garden in the Emerald Tidelands (124). Reward: +1 Favor, +1 Reputation. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 10. Details: Region 124 will be defended by Marshal Fra Zel and the Kalan Company, with the assistance of the Abyssal Stewards, if it is attacked, in addition to any native defenders._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Verglas Volumes. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Volumes. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


Marketplace of Ideals Rewards
*Spoiler: Rankings*
Show

First Place - Sakurado w/ 20 points
Second Place - Middish Way w/ 12 points
Third Place - Cyphiri Way w/ 10 points
Fourth Place - Lux-Glossian Way w/ 3 points
Disqualified: Devouring Tenets & Afluente, as no countries follow them anymore.

*SKR and PGL would receive a free Cultural Exchange, but already have one! An alternative reward will be forthcoming, but delayed until the Round 11 Opener!
GTZ and OKI may host or attend events for free during Round 11!
CYP receives a nice pat on the back.*

*[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/?* - The resilience of the Living Dreamers is both remarkable and concerning. It gives the caravans hope, that the Hymenocera have been able to resist the temptation of such a dangerous ideology, and efforts continue to ply the Songlines and find a Path to Victory.

*[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road* - Though no member of the Chelonian Chora is ever truly alone so long as the Reefbacks are near, even caravans can desire company on long journeys through desolate and dangerous waters. If any polities were to push further into the Wastes through which wind the Choras ancestral Songlines, they might just find some new friends there as well.

(_Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - To support themselves and their massive mounts, the Chora cannot rely on goodwill alone (nor would they want to!). Life is meant to be enjoyed, after all, and the finer things certainly help with that!

(_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Action - Economy] Habituation in The Nearly Dead Seas [2/2]* - The fragility and danger of the Hatesheer Lilys teetering ecosystem should soon be largely mitigated, thanks to the more resilient flora and fauna being carefully introduced into the area. Once the work of the Nacres is complete, there should be no risk of any Blooms for at least a hundred years, even with substantial development

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* -  The proliferation and variety of life below the waves has exceeded the Nacres expectations. This abundance is validation, substantiating their chosen way of life and affirming their mission to heal the world's many injuries. But such convalescence requires the careful tending of a knowledgeable hand, and while the Nacres know much, and have learned much, such knowledge is built upon ruins. Thus always is the need to continue to learn, improve, and grow - the great works of restoration, seeding, pruning, weeding, and consecration cannot end until one emerges to claim such obligations as their own.

(_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest* - The principles of good evolutionary design requires the engineer to cull certain offshoots so as to encourage the proliferation of desirable traits. While the practice is considered archaic within certain Nacre communities, others find a classic approach to be the most reliable. Perhaps an old methodology could be applied to new systems?

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres request no permanent settlement be made in [region 81], religious or otherwise. Penalty: Reputation loss with DNA for Converting the Holy Site in or Colonizing region 81. Duration: Until the end of Round 10. Details: Temporary incursions to acquire Hatesheer Lilies are acceptable, though not recommended - Buyouts will not result in Reputation loss._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare. Available for Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


The tension of the Great Game holds firm.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical, Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Piety] A Divine Display* - (_Opportunity: The country in possession of the largest number of artifacts in each zone when the deadline is reached will gain 1 Prestige. If they are the only country in possession of any artifacts in the zone, they will gain an additional 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 10. Special: Artifact possession may not be kept secret for the duration of this opportunity. Artifacts created during round 10 will not count towards artifact counts, but artifacts stolen during round 10 will._)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

*[Acclaim] Admiration For The Acclaimed* - (_Opportunity: During rounds 9 and 10, each country may choose to acclaim one (1) other country they have contact with. The country in each zone which receives the most acclamations at the end of Round 10 is lauded for the respect they receive from their peers, and will gain +1 Prestige, or +2 Prestige if they received at least two more acclamations than the runner-up and a total of at least four acclamations. Ties result in each party gaining 1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two acclamations. Duration: Acclamations may be made until the end of round 10. Special: Availability during both rounds 9 and 10 does not mean that multiple acclamations can be made, one per round - only one total acclamation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity._)

*[Strife] Scorn For The Condemned* - (_Opportunity: During rounds 9 and 10, each country may choose to condemn one (1) other country they have contact with. The country in each zone which receives the most condemnations at the end of Round 10 is censured for their reprehensible behavior in the eyes of their peers, and will lose -1 Prestige, or -2 Prestige if they received at least two more condemnations than the runner-up and a total of at least four condemnations. Ties result in each party gaining 1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two condemnations. Duration: Condemnations may be made until the end of round 10. Special: Availability during both rounds 9 and 10 does not mean that multiple condemnations can be made, one per round - only one total condemnation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity._)



*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.9>
    <Update Round 9 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.3.10 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.10/scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.4.10

D:10 M:7 E:9 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Establish Claim in Region 59 - Confederation* (Child of Pearl  Ability to roll twice and take best result. Roll: Roll: Success | TN is 22)) 
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . continue to supply COOKies to targeted phished NPC. . .
(if COOKies exchange favors integration proceed . . .
(true: proceed towards OpenSEA routine . . .
. . . OpenSEA is a routing and communication protocol based on a publish-subscribe architecture based on Herring patterns to communicate over long distances. 
/this protocol in intended to be a sticky slime that allows multiple NPCs to share code with this system more effectively . . .
. . .SEA to share. . . 
. . . core foundation upon which subsequent markup languages and semantics can be based, e.g. gesture recognition and generation, vision, wetware and dryware interfacing . . .
. . . dictate: proceed to integrate into OpenSEA. . .
. . . integration by continued COOKies production and continual code requesting integration . . .
(false: repeat function until NPC agrees to OpenSEA protocol))><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 
2. *Diplomacy*  *Communicate with the Ghost in the Piscine* (Roll: 18)
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . Dictate: provide report sub-dictate . . .
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 
3. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
For twenty-four hours
The Lord of Misrule
Till, to the sound of Flute and Toad
Round the Horn and Heaven and Hell
That close-tongued, hidden secrets
Of the Empire's hold
And the manhood of his country
Will unfold themselves.
Waiting for the next rush.
Leaves a message for the son.Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: secrets upend order . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
4. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: observed moral constructs place weight on methodology. . .
. . . Report: despite moral constructs even isolates prefer efficiency and expediency over decisions governed by moral frameworks . . .
. . . Report: analysis approved by SENπ . . .
. . . Query: allowance of integration into Ennead instead of joinder into OpenSea. . .
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn the following:
. . . over spawn: dinies . . .
. . . over spawn: dinks . . .
. . . assess weight of dinies dink over spawn . . .
. . . send weight of dinies dink over supply (DDoS) to target . . .
. . . assess: is weight of DDoS enough to flood target and overload legitimate requests for movement.
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
5. *Economy*  *Buyout* Inkfang Worms 70.1  (Roll: Success)
6. *Economy*  *Colonize* Region 187 (Success (rolled a 17))

*Non-Actions*

_1. Control Spread of Infection (Roll: 21)
2. Use one ABS Favor to increase Reputation
3. Contribute to Verglas Volumes
 <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . dictate: report on construction requested . . .
. . . report: DNA Cod Injection distributed encrypted code into system analysis . . .
. . . dictate: review injected code . . .
. . . report: code contains blueprints . . . 
. . . query: economic capabilities . . .
. . . report: insufficient . . . 
. . . dictate: improve technological and capital in order to complete blueprints . . .
. . . dictate: increase herring production . . .
. . . report: herring production close to maximization of resources of Spawn Point . . . 
. . . query: explore ability to increase population number within confines of small area . . .
. . . report: urbanization . . .
. . . dictate: use IT and Nodes to develop canyon-circuits in ocean floor and tubes and tunnels to house and store additional sub-strings . . .
. . . report: building techniques, use of IT - Tsy Fivrivirvs to dig such canyon-circuits and tube-tunnels for sub-string variations . . . 
. . . report: building techniques, use of IT  Orquig to explode and clear out such canyons for IT - Tsy Fivrivirvs construction. 
. . . report: building techniques, use of IT- displaced MER for fine tuning circuits . . .
. . . report: building techniques, use of IT  Ortel for displacement of debris and exhausted IT nodes . . .
. . . report: tubes for sub-string maneuvering essential for the construction of Cathedral of Comprehension . . .
. . . report: Cathedral is decentralized  its functions split between three centers of sub-seafloor tunnels holding sub-string data . . . 
. . . report: construction is expansive use of digging through manual and explosive IT functions . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent> 

. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates: 

+1 Econ
+1 Mil (Using the unused Mil from last round)

Uncounted actions for the sake of Stat Gain next round: Int

Region Controls: 4
Units: 9

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1)	Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2)	Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3)	Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 10*
*
Global Events*
A strange calm settles over the world. For a short time, things are restful.

*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


_Brewing Trouble_
[reactivating sub-roe tine]
[state: you grow wise to my tricks, old friend]
[commit: i am watching you always]
[commit: every move you make, i am watching.]
[commit: strength comes from adversity][sub-roe tine returning to inactive mode]
*The mysterious force continues its assault on the Aristocratic Support of Coresite (Region 58).*





*Spoiler: Continuing Events*
Show

*Spoiler: Alinus Ernost, Rogue Agent*
Show

Every round, Alinus will perform one hostile action in her currently infiltrated country, after which she will usually attempt to move on. Actions Alinus may perform on her own are ordinarily limited to Theft, Disrupting Trade, Undermining Supports, Inciting Treason or Sparking Rebellion. She will not attempt to steal Technology, Artifacts, or Specialized Ships of her own accord, but will steal Treasure. She is not capable of carrying out Special Actions, even if acting on behalf of another who is.

If Alinus is subject to counter-espionage or an attempt to root out spies, that will be checked before she attempts her hostile action. If these or other circumstances (such as failing an action by a sufficient margin) would cause her to be forced to exfiltrate, she will (rather than exfiltrating to her home country) attempt to infiltrate another country sharing a cultural exchange, trade route, border, or vassal/liege relation ship with the country she is exfiltrating from. If there are no such countries, or if she fails her infiltration, she is captured instead. If her country of origin would be revealed, it is instead revealed that the agent had no affiliation.

If a country wishes to recruit Alinus, they may do so using an Incite Betrayal special action. This still requires a spy infiltrated in the same location as Alinus at the same time. Alinus will resist attempts to recruit her with her Spy score. If successful, she will become a Double Agent under the control of the country taking the action. If the action fails, either due to Alinus resisting or an illegal attempt (due to Alinus not actually being infiltrated where the player attempting to recruit her thought she was, for example), the special action will be refunded as normal.

Further rules for Alinus may emerge over time, as she develops her skills, gathers more equipment, and expands her own personal network.


Starting in round 9, owned regions with Reaved supports may see their other Supports begin to progress towards rebellion if the supports are not rebuilt.

An unknown entity is attempting to infiltrate the supports of Deep Blue.

----------


## Miltonian

The Unity
_In death, all things united be,
In the depths of the briny sea._

*Leader: Grinmaw the Calamitous*
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith:  3 => 5
Intrigue: 3

*The Eel*:
The Unity have debated for long and hard. Now they are ready to show forth the truth they have discovered.

*Actions!* Faith: The proponents of the Eel declare that it is larger than the Reef. Thus, it is superior. Faith: The Beholders of the Reef declare that they have seen the majesty of the Reef, and its size cannot be measured. The Eel, however, can be. And thus, it is inferior. Faith: Meanwhile, a third faction, the Unchosen, argue that both sides are wrong. The Unity should focus on the good of the Unity, not appeasing gods that care not for them. Military: Grinmaw orders the Unchosen purged. So let it be said, so let it be done. Faith: The Unity declare that the Eel is a true god, like the Reef, and that both must be revered. The Reef has shared its wisdom, but the Eel has not. Therefore, its wisdom must be...recovered, by force if necessary. 

*Non-Actions*
Support Conversion by the Reef in Red, our True Lord

*News and Rumors*



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


Active Generals: *Carapace*
Carapace's Tac-Doc: *Tireless*
_Under this general's command, the hordes act as one unit, minimizing losses._
-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls.

Military: 7/7 units

Owned TPs: 22 TP 2, 21 TP 1, 20 TP 3

Treasure: 1

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Ten
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Eleven: Begin
Years 30 - 32

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 28 - Year 30_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show




*Spoiler: Pemperate*
Show






The Pfith realize that their newly devised filtration grafts allow them access to vast waters as yet unconquered by others, and swiftly begin to brave the toxic seas west of the Pfithreef. Beyond the volcanic vents of Ghlsgtot, the shallows give way to deeper and deeper waters, and within barely a weeks travel the seafloor is too low for any but allies of the Abyssal Stewards to weather the pressure. Furthermore, though the pressure alone is not an insurmountable obstacle to the Core-Branded Pfith, the toxicity of the water is much more severe than even their most pessimistic predictions, and the filtration grafts have difficulty keeping up. The horrific deaths of many explorers as their grafts fail, twisted and bloated by some unknown mutagenic chemical, is enough to convince the Pfith to retreat: this challenge has defeated themfor now.

*Pfilghol explores west of Region 132! They discover Region 105, a Depth 1 Contaminated Toxic Open Waters region with no Holy Sites and a single Open Trade Post of Hazardous Corpses. While Region 105 remains Contaminated, it may not be Colonized and counts as an additional region for distance loss and distance penalty purposes, including actions taken in the region. The contamination seems to be welling up from a source far, far below.*

*Spoiler: Contamination*
Show

[list][*]A Noble Sacrifice: A team is sent to find the source of the contamination and seal it. Choose whether to send a crack team of operatives (Intrigue, requires and occupies a Spy), an elite squad of veteran soldiers (Military, costs 1 Unit), or a local hero/members of the royal family (Diplomacy, lose a named character). Take an action of the appropriate type and roll against TN 16. This action does not count for stat gain purposes, and in fact reduces the relevant attribute by 1 point afterwards as those who volunteer or are chosen for this task are guaranteed not to survive, depriving their homelands of valuable expertise. On a success, the region will be decontaminated, the region will gain an Open Holy Site, and the decontaminator will get a +2 bonus on any Colonization attempts in the region, and give the region an extra Holy Site on a successful Colonization attempt. On a failure, the country which took the action gains a stacking +2 bonus to any future attempts to decontaminate the region via this method.
[*]Creative Gastronomy: It may be possible to develop an organism capable of both surviving and consuming the mutagens, reproducing until capable of keeping the entire region mostly clean. A country may attempt to engineer a suitable organism with a three-action project, which must consist of any combination of Military and Economy actions. To contribute actions to this project, the country must control the local Trade Post. Once complete, the organisms will be introduced to the region, and decontaminate it over the course of three rounds, at which point the resource will change and the region will gain an extra Trade Post to represent the predominance of the engineered organism. The region will also gain an Open Holy Site.
[*]Boiling X: Approaching the Core-Branded, the Abyssal Stewards offer a possible solution in attempting to neutralize the mutagens by coaxing the Ventroots into blooming beneath the region. If a Core-Branded spends a Favor with ABS, they may take a Faith action with a TN of 12 to assist the Stewards in directing the Ventroots to shift below the seafloor of the area, followed by a second Faith action with a TN of 14 in the following round to aid them in achieving a simultaneous bloom - failing to attempt or succeed on this second roll will require the entire process to begin again. The sudden eruption of heat should, the Hearthmost claim, denature the mutagenic chemicals in the water entirely, resulting in much safer waters. If the region is cleansed in this way, it will gain two Holy Sites - one Open and one controlled by Core Beliefs - the regions resource will change to Sulfide Crystals, and the region will cease to be Toxic.


Refusing to be outdone in bravery, and spurred to action by the Sereian success in the gharial-contaminated region near Ezcorher, the Grand Conclave of Lux-Glossia sponsors a renewed venture south and east. The route is long and fraught with dangers, but aid from the Middish Knights established in the contaminated waters ensures the explorers reach their destination successfully and return safely to report back. Beyond the uninhabited waters lies a flourishing, if small, civilization, relying on the work of (what they claim to be) the tiny descendants of vast megafauna from before the cataclysm. The region is home to many varied philosophies on the meaning of life, and the Lux-Glossians report that they were approached by no fewer than three different groups, each one asking the foreigners for evidence of their own belief systems superiority. 

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore east of Region 94! They discover Region 91, a region which has two Open TPs of Pygmy Whales, a Desired Import of Military Labor, 5 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Grim Determinism, one Holy Site of Divine Planning, and one Holy Site of Free Radicalists.*

Even the renowned Shades must sometimes take on easier tasks to train new explorers, and a rookie team is sent alongside the Gotezhar colonists traveling west to continue mapping the nearby waters. They prove more adept than might have been expected, not only producing a more than serviceable map of the waters but also gaining the fast friendship of the natives and an astute insight into the complex local politics, which proves especially valuable in predicting who among the many silk magnates is most likely to be next appointed Defender of the Seas.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore west of Region 174! They discover Region 170, a region which has one Open TP of Sea Silk, a Desired Import of Megafauna, 4 units of defenders led by a commander of Military 5, and two Holy Sites of Radical Xenophilia.*

Explorers from the Tideswept Shelf continue to probe the brackish seas to their north. Though some might call it nepotism by the Grand Matriarch, they do deliver results, and excellent ones at that, more than making up for the previous failed expedition into these waters: a few nonbreeding specimens of the local Liming Snails, a vivid description of the prophecy that allegedly predicted their arrival, and a thorough description of a military exercise at which they were guests of honor.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore northeast of Region 111! They discover Region 115, a region which has two Open TPs of Liming Snails, a Desired Import of Exotic Goods, 3 units of defenders led by a commander of Military 8, and two Holy Sites of Prophetic Histories.*

In the interests of testing their newly acquired filtration technology without resorting to experimentation on their own people, the Lux-Glossian Shades strike a deal with representatives of the Divine Nacres: field-test the grafts in exchange for the blueprints to produce more. Three members of the Nacres arrive in Cyph-Arel to take possession of the grafts, at a predetermined meeting spot designed to prevent undue attention being drawn to either the Nacres shimmering suits or the Lux-Glossian equipment. The explorers return a year later, bearing detailed reports on the performance of the grafts attached to a number of creatures, measured both by the time until the grafts began to fail (in many cases, indeterminately long) and second, utterly unfamiliar unit that appears to be a measure of solute concentration. Many of the test creatures bear unfamiliar names, too, though among them are included several types of fish, a large squid, two species of starfish, a sort of proto-Mer creature said to originate in the freezing southern waters, and a species of large nonsentient sea slug. The chosen region seems to have been a spectacular test run, with microscopic battles between the evocatively-named Breathstealer Algae and Heartstopper Mold raging in the bodies of unprotected creatures, even until the microorganisms perished in the filters. The survey data the Lux-Glossians receive describes a region which is practically guaranteed to kill anything that swims into it without some form of advanced protection.

[b]The Lux-Glossian Shades ask the Divine Nacres to Share Survey Data about the waters northeast of Region 122! They discover Region 121, a Contaminated Toxic Open Waters Region with a single Open TP of Infectious Seed-Spores and no Holy Sites. While the region remains Contaminated, it cannot be Colonized, troop movement through the region is impossible, and it counts as two additional regions for distance penalties. Each Organization seems to take an interest in the region; all have a different idea of how to handle the region and offer help.[b]
*Spoiler: Contamination*
Show

[list][*]Disinfection Protocols: The Divine Nacres themselves suggest the use of specially designed diseases and predator species to scour the region bare of any trace of both the lethal Heartstopper Mold and the overwhelming Breathstealer Algae. If this is the means by which the region is cleansed, the region will cease to be Toxic, and the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with DNA.[*]Ecological Reconstruction: The Chelonian Choras faith tells them that all creatures have a place in the world if the appropriate relationships can be fostered. If a form of the local Algae and Mold can be bred to have a symbiotic relationship, they may be able to outcompete and displace the local varieties - and render the area far less volatile and dangerous in the process.
If this is the means by which the region is cleansed, the region will cease to be Toxic, the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with CCA.[*]Destabilize the Foundations: The Abyssal Stewards suggest that the true source of the problem is not the mere existence of these organisms or their relationship to each other, but the conditions which allow them to propagate so ferociously. If the source of the nutrients which feed the Breathstealer Algae can be located and contained, then both the Algae itself and the Heartstopper Mold which parasitizes it will die down to perfectly manageable levels.
If this is the means by which the region is cleansed, the region will cease to be Toxic, the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with ABS.


The new Speaker of the Greenwater Clans proves their dedication to the international stage with a mission of observation and discovery into the waters to their southeast. The explorers are astounded to discover that the once-poisonous waters drop precipitously into waters too deep and dark to see the bottom almost as soon as one passes the old boundary. The only thing of significance in the empty seas beyond is a cluster of strange, clumpy nests floating at the surface, filled with odd creatures something like small crabs. It remains a matter of debate whether they were somehow adapted to the poison before it was cleansed or were introduced by the Divine Nacres as part of their hydroforming process.

*The Greenwater Clans explore southeast of Region 142! They discover Region 147, a Fathomless region with one Open TP of Driftnest Spiders.*

The discovery of explorers from temperate waters to the north gives rise to a renewed drive for exploration in the Seatide Confederacy. Judge Flash of Green orders the Great Manta be prepared for its maiden voyage: into the barren waters north of Ennead territory. Though they cover a great distance, the region proves as inhospitable as expected, and the vast supplies carried by the Manta are barely sufficient to sustain the explorers until their return - for some unclear reason, not even phytoplankton call these waters home.

*The Seatide Confederacy explores across the Wastes west of Region 80! They discover an uninhabitable Waste region without Trading Posts.*

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The Lambent Syndicate becomes a Sea Power!
The Lighthouse becomes a Sea Power!
The Gotezhar successfully colonizes Region 137! Holy Site 2 in Region 137 is converted to the Flowing Way
The Gotezhar successfully colonize Region 174! Holy Site 1 in Region 174 is converted to the Flowing Way
The Kar-Nath Hegemony successfully colonizes Region 64, utilizing treasure in the process
Deep Blue successfully colonizes Region 187
The Lojanese Republic begins to settle a colony in Region 11

The Lojanese Republic raises the city of Oarngalau in Region 6. Oarngalau provides a +1 bonus to battles
The Cryptid Congress raises the city of Cryptlantis in Region 84. Cryptlantis provides a +1 bonus to buyouts

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The Lambent Syndicate hosts the Second Exquisite Gala, attended by the Lojanese Republic and the Astral Rebellion
The Pax Arctica is signed by Lux-Glossia, the Riftlings, and the Gravetenders!
Costa Sereia accepts a Cultural Exchange with the Kar-Nath Hegemony

Pfilghol creates a Confederation Claim on Region 104, citing their long and happy business relationship. One would not want such prosperity to be soured by potential threats, after all, and joining the Pfith would simply be a common sense matter of protection.

With prayer and gifts, overtures are made to Region 117 to join the World Garden. The Sakura-jin create a Confederation Claim on Region 117

The Hymenocera Expanse presses its claims on Region 4 and Region 15

Offering the hand of Prince Nedir, King Rham shows a surprisingly adept hand at politics, and a successful marriage agreement is struck. The Kar-Nath Hegemony establish a Marriage Claim with Region 63

Deep Blue, armed with and supplying COOKies, creates a confederation claim in Region 59

* Impresses and Sways* 
Costa Sereia Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 103
The Lambent Syndicate Sways the Clerical Support in Senja Bersinar
The Cyphiri Union Sways the Clerical Support in Region 124
Greenwater Clans Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 141

Costa Sereia Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 128 using Whispering Eggs
Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 65
Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 71
The Riftlings Impress the Clerical Support in Region 69 and 68

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 27 for Hardplate Fungus
The Lambent Syndicate buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 25 for Aragonite
Lux-Glossia buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 113 for Phosphorite
The Greenwater Clans buy out Trade Post 3 in Region 122 for Native Gold
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 67 for Piezo Crystals
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 56 for Herring
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 187 for Stripdrill Hyphae
The Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 80 for Sour Krill
The Cryptid Congress buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 78 for Preserved Foodstuffs
The Cryptid Congress buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 78 for Preserved Foodstuffs
Deep Blue buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 70 for Inkfang Worm

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas exalt their domain and become a Holy Sea! A Holy Order is created in the Dead Seas
The Gravetenders exalt their domain and become a Holy Sea! A Holy Order is created in Region 78
The Shifting Ennead adopts the Eternal Communion as their main religion!
The ironkelp Knights create a Holy Order in Region 96!

Hoping to help their allies, the Ironkelp Knights seek aid to assist in Lux-Glossias colonization attempt. Though their prayers seem to be answered, the colony ultimately is unsuccessful.

The Riftlings convert Holy Site 3 in Region 74
The Hymenocera Expanse convert Holy Site 2 in Region 29
The Hymenocera Expanse convert Holy Site 2 in Region 3
The Sakura-Jin convert Holy Site 1 in Region 120 

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

Using observations collected by forays on the _Tipsy John_, the Cyphiri engineers are able to construct a new ship of their own - the _Wayfinder_. * The Cyphiri Union builds a Specialized Ship!*

Utilizing their own knowledge of advanced breeding techniques of Gardenbearer Turtles and new access to other technologies, a scientific partnership between the Lux-Glossian Shades and the Greenwater Clans pays off with the completion of the _Crystal Garden_. *The Greenwater Clans build a Specialized Ship!* 

One would not expect a collection of rocks and soil to be very mobile, but the _Big Boulder_ exceeds expectations and serves as a useful vessel. * The Eternal Spring consolidates the materials to make a Specialized Ship!*

The principle of waste not, want not is exemplified in the Plastic Flower - a recycled optical organ which is able to amplify prosperity. If only all rulers could be so useful. * The Eternal Spring creates the artifact Plastic Flower! For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.*

At long last, the Tairlav Palace is complete! * The owner of the Tairlav Palace may spend 1 Wealth as a non-action to activate it each turn. If the Tairlav Palace has been activated for the turn, then the owner may once in that turn attempt to Buy Out a Trade Post as a sub-action of an attempt to Impress or Sway a Mercantile Faction in the same region. Additionally, if the Tairlav Palace has been activated for the turn, the owner may reduce any distance penalties suffered for their Buyouts that turn by 1.*
*Spoiler: Lojanese Republic fluff*
Show


The central room is where the Lojanese Prime Minister, nobility and trade guilds receive foreign ambassadors and merchants, the Mer sitting on tall thrones and the Tobar holding on to gilded poles with their tails. The floor is terraced, with the deepest level forming a narrow rectangle stretching from the entrance to the middle of the room, with increasingly higher floor levels as you go outward towards the walls, like an arena. People entering the room, both those granted an audience and the Lojanese, may only walk on or swim above the sections of the floor corresponding to their rank. This arrangement is said to maintain the spiritual purity of the upper parts of the room and allow the higher classes to rise above material matters and conduct wise debates. Unintelligent beasts and slaves may only be brought to the bottommost level of the floor. Free people may ascend one step, above them are soldiers and craftsmen and so on. Behind and above the seats of rulers and philosophers, there is one more step where nobody is allowed, reserved for the divine. Incidentally, on the wall above that step, the body of the Plo'uogoar, torn into pieces just as it was discovered, is displayed, cast in resin. It is certainly a powerful symbol, but for the sake of the unity of the Republic, it is intentionally left ambiguous whether the peculiar cephalopod's body is displayed to be revered or as a warning to other would-be deities.

Kila is a Mer merchant from region 12 who wants to sell goods within the borders of Lojan. As a foreigner, she is required to come to the Tairlav Palace to discuss the trade agreement. If her merchant guild or sovereign had a trade agreement with Lojan, she would still be required to come to present her wares and demonstrate their quality, because her turnover will likely be above the threshold set by the Lojanese government - artisans and small merchants trading just to sustain themselves are not required to undergo the expensive journey. Kila could also send someone of sufficient rank as a delegate, likely one of her children, but she decides not to risk them getting lost in the bustling cities of Lojan. Once she arrives and takes in the impressive palace garden and architecture, she is ushered to a room by a servant, and the palace administrator takes note of her arrival. Kila is not told anything about the schedule of her visit, so she simply socializes for a few days with the other visiting merchants and nobles close to her social status. There are bars, libraries, steephouses, sports halls, and countless other places to spend the time, all inside the palace. Kila's behaviour is secretly, silently observed by the omnipresent servants. They report it to the palace administration, which passes the information on to the official who is to decide the specfics of Kila's permit to trade in Lojan. Is she honest or deceitful? Does she see the world as a bright or a dark place? What is her religion? This info does not usually disqualify anyone from trading with Lojan, but it allows the official to assess the quality of presented wares more accurately and compare the observations to the merchant's answers in the one-to-one interview to come. One morning just after breakfast, Kila is suddenly called to a room she was not previously allowed to visit to participate in such an interview. After she answers the questions, both personal and trade-related, the official calculates the odds that she is seeking to illegally transport goods into the Republic or subvert the government as hundred to one, and so she is granted the permit. That does not conclude her trip. Tomorrow, she is required to visit the central audience room along with many other merchants and formally present one of the vases to one of the ten highest representatives of the Lojanese state, who declares Kila and the other merchants to be Trade Partners of the Republic. After that, she will likely stay for a few weeks in the palace or the nearby city of Sheade. Not only are there representatives of most of the guilds in the Republic that she could possibly want to trade with, it is also a unique opportunity to establish contact with powerful foreign personages who conveniently gather here all year round, and need to kill some time as they wait for their audience to start. Finally, Kila, even if she is an upper-class worldly person living in a city of local importance, will likely be tempted to stay a while to visit all of the new and superlative attractions and establishments Sheade has to offer.


The Ironkelp Knights achieve a Miracle! The Regalis Arbor becomes a Flowing Way Holy Order in Orope (Region 114)
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped over without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.

Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted.



The Astral Rebellion builds a Specialized Ship!

The Astral Rebellion hatches the Naked Ones, which become the Scintillating Twins and join the Astral Menagerie
*Spoiler: The Astral Menagerie*
Show

Amidst the falling leaves of kelp in Glacier Crag rose a beast, weaving together the dark colours of the abyss into muted marrow. With a creaking stretch of missing bones it rammed the trunk of the tree above it  a rain of spores shaken lose to obscure the entities until only one remained.
*The Kelpie appears in the possession of the Kar-Nath Hegemony!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

Bedecked in shimmering rocks the former Mer feel their selves dissolving, despite their fair trades. Awareness fading they question whether acting fairly even matters anymore. Perhaps they jus need more, more wealth to appease their jailors next time.
Reassembling in temperate waters in dancing shadows they set their gaze on the luminous crystals around them, setting out to pry them free from slugs and rocks alike.
*The Banished Merchants provide CYP with 2 Treasure and reappear in the capital of the Lux-Glossian Shades, Glossian Sea!
At the end of Round 9, they will move on, providing LUX with 1d4 treasure; on a 4, the landscape is scraped bare, and a random Support moves towards Unruly.*

From one of the many thermal vents in Senja Bersinar an endless stream of kelp begins to sprout forth. Reaching for the surface the foremost neon leaves sloughs off at the same rate new ones appear. Inside the shroud of rot innumerable spores comingle and each offer their own version of truth for those swimming through.
*The Withering Everlight appears in the possession of the Lambent Syndicate!
It may be used for a +1 to one Faith roll during the round, before it disappears.*
Beneath the frozen surface of the Dead Seas a heap of Kelp rolls into existence from the darkness. Shivering it constricts itself into the shape of a Mer, a few Herring with coppery scales appearing from unseen hollows before it is done. A cloud of shining spores surrounds the creature as it begins swim down, down towards an embrace of the Deep.
*The Mare appears in the possession of The Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas!
Providing the Mare with a steed as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

Leaving the living dead behind and enduring the horrible buzz of a Titan the Kelpie passes through an empty home before continuing north on its march. On the way its ashen kelp turns dark, until no light remains, and it begins to stumble occasionally, unsure where to place its holdfasts in an unfamiliar shape. Slowing only when it reaches creatures far greater than itself once more. With a frustrated shake of its mane a whirlwind of spores is released, challenging anyone to dare tame it.
*The Mimic appears as the Kelpie in possession of The Magaramach!
Providing the Kelpie with a rider as a fluff non-action lets it be used for a +1 to one roll during the round*

*The Scintillating Twins appear in the possession of Draigiau Residuum Gathering!
Offering each one of them a unique object as a fluff non-action let them each provide a separate +1 bonus to an Intrigue roll during the round.*
*The Scintillating Twins attempts to undermine the Aristocratic Support of Aelwyd Adeferiad with a 19!*


*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Yura Darkwater is promoted to the rank of General for the Greenwater Clans. General Darkwater holds a Military score of 8 and the Tactical Doctrine Ruinous Currents: +2 to battle roll, -20% to enemy casualties, +10% to own casualties, and automatically recruit one unit

High King Lord Deca V promotes Colonel Odonto to the rank of Lord General and grants him headquarters in the fortress of Tsaundosa. General Odonto possesses a military score of 8 and the Tactical Doctrine Combined Arms: +4 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties. This Tactical Doctrine may only be used if your army outnumbers the opposing army

To reward his fearlessness and the mettle proven in the disastrous southwest mission, Clös is elevated to the rank of General by Primarch Marcion of the Sakura Jin. Clös holds a military score of 7 and the Tactical Doctrine Witness of the Great Commission - Upon victory, gain a free attempt to convert a Holy Site in the region, +4 to the battle roll, reduce enemy casualties by 40%, increase own casualties by 10%

Inspired by treason and very un-Doflein ideals, Tulticius is nevertheless proven in battle and abundantly armed. A worthy General, Tulticius holds a military score of 7 and the Tactical Doctrine First to Kill - +3 to battles, -4 to Allied leader loss, -2 to enemy leader loss, +10% to enemy casualties, +10% to allied casualties.

Protected by the generation of poison itself, the Riftlings sidestep their tradition of not building and create a fortress of water and air, the Mothers Wrath.

LOL invades Region 14 - Kaarme
Route: Adjacent. General: Zabkrew. TD: Graceful Show of Force. Technology: None. Units: 2. Treasure spent: 2 (+1 battle, +1 mercenary unit).

Lojanese Republics invasion of Kaarme (14)
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by General Zabkrew (Military 9) with Military 4 ruler, 2 LOL Units invade Kaarme (14), spending 2 Treasure and attempting to use Graceful Show of Force, facing off against 2 AOK units led by Master Juma (Military 9) with Military 6 ruler, attempting to use Unyielding Force!

Master Juma wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Unyielding Force! (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Despite Lojanese claims of disorder and chaos among the Auros of Kaarme, Master Juma at least proves his title is not misplaced. His first victory is not on the physical field of battle, but in the hearts and minds of the Auros, who by and large reject Lojanese propaganda efforts. A deceitful local guide leads General Zabkrew in such a confused and twisted path that his army marches for two weeks only to find itself back at the borders of Lojan, and by the time he corrects his bearings, the defenders of Kaarme have had more than enough time to assemble. The situation is still bleak for the defenders, but Master Juma proves his skill once again. When the day of pitched battle finally comes, the Auros immediately charge the mercenary auxiliaries General Zabkrew deployed to the left flank. With little faith in their leader and hungry stomachs, the mercenaries break and scatter, and the Auros wheel about to press the assault against the Lojanese and Selachians who remain on the field. In the end, though the casualties are roughly equal, the invaders break first, and General Zabkrew is forced to abandon the peacekeeping mission and retreat to friendlier waters.

AOK Victory! LOL loses 1 Unit! AOK loses 1 Unit! Kaarme (14) remains under AOK control!



*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Small mobile parties prove the key to success, and though the waves are treacherous, the Pfilghol search parties are able to confidently locate the Kela Ein Kamohu in Region 133. * The Kela Ein Kamohu is found! Use an Intrigue action next round to attempt to recover the artifact*

All appears quiet in the Eternal Spring

The Cryptid Congress recruit a Spy! Barbeesha The Neck Biter, a cryptid known for their abnormally large eyes, Barbeesha was once banished for her proclivity towards inter-pod violence but has been called back in a rather controversial meeting of the Congress. While on the run, Barbeesha has become quite adept in the ways of espionage and stealth



*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

SEN sacks TP 66.2 from the CCA (14), losing 1 Reputation with CCA.

*The Eel Without End Coerces TP3 in Retret Ringan (19), TP1 in Region 18, and TP2 in Binar Fajar (7). Holy Site 1 in Retret Ringan (19) is converted to Church Of The Firstborn! Holy Site 3 in Retret Ringan (19) is converted to Bloodstrewn Altar.
The Eel Without End slithers into Region 6, Senja Bersinar (2), and Binar Fajar (7)!*

*Spoiler*
Show


Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.If the Eel Without End enters a Region it is already present in, it becomes _omnipresent_.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent count as 3 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties (this replaces and does not stack with the previous region increase).The intense and prolonged exposure to the energy of the Eel Without End results in strange effects on the behavior of both wildlife and local populations when omnipresent:When the Eel Without End enters a region for the second time, it will attempt to Convert 2 random holy Sites in the region to a different religion, determined semi-randomly.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent may sometimes present an opportunity to be Prospected, and controlled, Unruly, or Rebellious Supports may become Open.Exceptionally prolonged exposure may have further consequences


*Organizations!* 

CYP builds a smoking garden (3 actions) - gains +1 Favor and +1 Reputation

Like tendrils swaying in the currents, the hearts of the Medusae pulsate in time to the beat of a spectral drum. The small glowing metallic object found on the seabed seems not to be the Source itself, but a relay or repeater of some sort. Still, it is strong enough to interfere with the unfamiliar new sense the Medusae feel, at least at first, and the best search method available is a blind random walk, plants stumbling across Magma Falls as if drunk. 

It is not long, however, before a more efficient method is found. The red light emitted by the strange object pulses faster or slower as it is carried about, and it is not especially difficult, with so many Medusae involved, to triangulate the rough location of the Source based on its pulsation: south and east - beyond the glaciers that mark the southern boundaries of the Dead Seas.

*ESP successfully Seeks The Source! The Source is in region 61 - southwest of The Dead Seas (60).*

Heat Follows Light
KNH wins first place, gains Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav, a Military 8 General with the 
_Unbending Iron_ Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties) and _Abyssal Expertise_: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.
STC wins second place, gains 2 units
SEN wins third place (tie w/DPB broken by Reputation)

STC gains +1 Reputation with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road for exploring W27

Writing Collections
KNH and GRV each contribute one action while GTZ contributes two actions to the Crescent Companion. The Crescent Companion is completed!
DPB and KNH each submit entries to the Verglas Volumes, while SEN contributes a second action to the Verglas Volumes. DPB, KNH, and SEN each gain a Favor with ABS.
Astral Rebellion contributes an action to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas, earning a Favor with CCA.
CYP and OKI each submit an entry to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare, earning a Favor each with DNA.

Reputation

DPB raises its Reputation with ABS from 0 to 1 spending a favor in the process
HYM and SEN both raise their Reputation with ABS from 2 to 3, with each spending a favor in the process.
SEN raises its Reputation with CCA from -2 to -1 spending a favor in the process
KNH raises its Reputation with DNA from 1 to 2 spending a favor in the process

Favors

The Kar-Nath Hegemony and the Shifting Ennead both ask for support from the Abyssal Stewards in establishing new Smoking Gardens. While the Kar-Nath Hegemony has been favored by the Abyssal Stewards for longer, they do not control any regions the Stewards would consider suitable for another - Gan Atzamot in The Dead Cities is too near all their existing territory. However, were the Nathi to establish a rapport with the locals in region 63, the Stewards believe the area would be suitable. The Shifting Ennead, on the other hand, receives confirmation of the possibility of a Smoking Garden in Sketi (68).
*SEN spends 1 ABS Favor and receives permission to build a Smoking Garden in Sketi(68)!*

The Gotezhar Builders Union asks for support from the Abyssal Stewards in establishing a new Smoking Garden. Their first choice of region 137 is unsuitable, however, lacking the necessary conditions to support a Garden, especially water levels that can be relied on to remain high enough above the local seafloor. The Meadows of Elyandan (136), on the other hand, appear quite suitable.
*GTZ spends 1 ABS Favor and receives permission to build a Smoking Garden in Meadows of Elyandan (136)!*

The Abyssal Stewards are more than happy to pay off their debt to the Cyphiri Union by fulfilling Baran Halluss request for a system to enable the _Wayfinder_ to more effectively search for valuables in the wastes. Steward messengers arrive in Cyph-Arel bearing what at first appears to be the skull of an enormous beast, larger than any living creature known besides a Reefback, with a long toothy snout and a ridged, bumpy cranium. The exterior of the skull is plated in a silvery metal, with vein-like metal tubes protruding from the eye sockets; they are warm to the touch, and emit a stream of bubbles when rubbed. When the skull is finally mounted atop the _Wayfinder_, the Stewards arrange for a demonstration with Hallus and Belar representatives. The great maw opens, and a piercing shriek resounds from somewhere deep within, its echoes returning several times before they fade. Within the ship, a small circular metal plate has been mounted, attached to the skull by two more metal tubes that run through the ships hull. It takes the Cyphiri a moment to realize what theyre looking at, before it strikes them. The patterns of discoloration on the plate exactly match the contours of the seafloor. As they share in this realization, the discoloration clears, readying the plate to be used again.

The Stewards name it Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol.

*CYP spends 2 ABS Favors and loses 1 ABS Reputation for Prize of the Depths. CYP receives Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol (One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus).*

LUX spends 1 Favor to asks DNA to Share Survey Data NE of 122

Prestige
All throughout the seas, power legitimizes power.
*LSD, LIT, GRV, RFT gain +1 Prestige from To Greatness*

*OKI is the first in the Temperate zone to establish a Holy Order! OKI gains +1 Prestige from The Religious Community*

*FAY, STC, and OKI gain +1 Prestige from A Divine Display!*

*Spoiler: Acclamations and Condemnations*
Show

COS Acclaims LUX and Condemns SKR
LUX acclaims COS
CYP Acclaims LUX and condemns SKR
LOL acclaims LSD and condemns LIT
GTZ acclaims LUX and condemns DNA
RFT acclaims GRV and condemns the Pattern 
OKI acclaims CYP
FAY condemns LIT


Admiration for the Acclaimed:
*LUX gains +1 Prestige
GRV gains +1 Prestige
LSD gains +1 Prestige*

Scorn for the Condemned:
*SKR loses -1 Prestige
LIT loses -1 Prestige*

*OKI completes a Monumental Undertaking: The Regalis Arbors Propagation, and gains +1 Prestige!*

As some rise, others must fall.
*HEX falls to PRS Rank 1 from Big Fish in Small Ponds! KNH falls to PRS Rank 2 from Big Fish in Small Ponds!*

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPemperate Region
Turn 11

Ruler: The Youngest, Fourth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 2
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 4
*Spoiler: An Abortive Offer; A Level Threat*
Show


Treachery.

The word, whispered by billions of microscopic voices, permeates the waters of the Riftling territories like the whispering of the tidal winds. To expect any less from aliens would be foolishness; polar itself stands ever at its own throat, though they have leashed it. But these Abyssal Stewards, sworn enemies of one of the more fundamental expressions of the Communion*, nonetheless have risen to heights of treachery unseen since the ravages of the Reavers and the passing of the Pattern.

In a half-thought effort to dispel the Stewards' hold on the local powers, the Riftlings offer a boon to those who might find an alternate route to the depths, but before even a year passes, they call off the effort, summoning instead the local powers to the Gravetenders' lands.

The Anointed Prophet gather all who are willing to hear as near to the Dead Cities' Smoking Garden as they are permitted to get.

_"We, the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion, bring a dire warning from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The Pax Arctica exists to protect all of the arctic powers from the assaults of that which is alien to us, and the Stewards are by no means an exception. That they take offense to the rise of the demon Mammos is baseless and myopic, but who among the isolate races is spared that weakness? It is no great surprise. That they seek not only to violate the sovereignty of the Eternal Spring, but to entice others into the crime is treachery of the highest degree! Hear this: we, the Riftlings many, protectors of the Pax Arctica and ascended clerical governors of the Eternal Communion, will tolerate no actions that violate sovereign states. Should the Stewards strike at any trade post of the Spring without national permissions, they will be found in violation of the Pax, and our ire, a holy fury which has exterminated every threat before the Stewards, will be leveled against them. 

We recognize that their foul enticement is not easily forgotten. How comfortable we have become with a knife at our gills and a hook at our mouths. We are made into idiot anemones, reacting as our cruel masters force us to dance, and all for the promise of technologies which can never exceed the powers of faith. We hereby pledge to eliminate the need for their pitiful powers and we will stand with you as we work to eradicate their overreaching retributions. If the Stewards do not call off their war against the arctic powers within three years, we will create an access to the depths ourselves, as the Mother already has for our people. If you cannot respect our sovereignty, Stewards, we will drive you from our waters and see your cast ashore, where a fate awaits you that is merciful in the face of the treacheries with which you stain yourselves."_

*It was still fundamentally unclear _how_ Mammos expressed the Communion, but if the Eternal Spring had seen depths foreign to the Riftlings in a land foreign to them, hey. They'll take them at their word.



*Spoiler: Hey guys, I thought of something funny*
Show

More like the _Abysmal_ Stewards, amirite?


*Spoiler: A Separatum Corporate Holdings Board Meeting*
Show


The Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates gathers the highest ranking representatives of the governing powers in the SCH. 

"We, the Spiritual Leader to the unguided Isolates, bring warning from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the great Mother. The Stewards have declared their intention to make a mockery of this cooperative corporation. They come even now to level the economy of the region, and to make off with the spoils for their own alien purposes. This is not just retaliation against the Eternal Spring for protected religious self-expression, but it is an attack on the shared sovereigns of this land. The peace of the Gravetenders is shattered, the dominion of the Pepsin is refuted, the rule of the Nathi is spited and the administration of Deep Blue is called _insufficient._ We will not allow this insult to stand, and we exhort you to exercise your own powers in rejecting alien intervention in this shared space. Lest we all be next."



*Faith5: Create Artifact*
*Spoiler: The Bare Trap*
Show

The Reavers were the first offense, but this treacherous Mare will be the last unanswered. Through the might of the Mother, the Willing Sacrifice of the Riftlings Many give their lives as they drink deep of a special poison. No eternal life will this cluster know, but neither shall the death of the isolate take them. They instead lie flat, indistinguishable from the sterile sand about them, imbued with enormous power but past all bounds of natural life. Barely sensate, unmoving and eternally patient, the Bare Trap lies as a false sandpit, devoid of life. Should an interloper cross over it, a Reaver or one the Mare's ilk, it will snap shut over it and hold on with the strength of the Mother Herself.

*
Faith: Seek Aid on Press Claim* TN 12 (Roll:16) SUCCESS
*Spoiler: Yes, this is a miracle, but it doesn't matter because only the mechanics do. Fight me.*
Show


The Recruitment Officer for Isolate Expendables know how to make an appearance. Already enormous by cluster standards, already LOUD, they put on a show. With the blessing of the Mother, they gather the Isolate Expendables at the edge of the Seas Not Yet Dead, place the impressive treachery of the Mare on the largest of the bunch, and begin a parade through the self-governing region. The Pax Arctica is upon the land; let that which is broken be made whole.

As the column move through the waters, a boisterous parade announcing the glorious annexation of the region to come, something curious trails after them. Cracks begin to form along the seabed. Here and there, this is what they remain, but as each Holy Site is neared, the ground splits like the grinning maw of the Mother herself and again as in ages past, Her Breath begins to bubble up in toxic clouds of life-sustaining poison. So long have the peoples of the land known Riftling de facto rule and so long have they cleaved to the Communion as a sotiriological comfort that they rejoice in this.

Oddly, when the Recruitment Officer return to the border to descend into the Dead Seas, they find the Mare absent and a third legion arrived. They give a mental shrug--such are the mysterious blessings of the Mother.

*
Diplomacy: (Faith|Censer) Press Claim* 66 TN 12 (Roll:12) SUCCESS
*Spoiler: A Speech*
Show


The Ambassador to Occupying Isolates appear in a cancrine form, no longer a mere aping of the natives but a near-perfect approximation, a cloudform of a classically perfect version of the species. So long have this cluster made their home in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead that they have adopted the clacking mannerisms and clicking speech patterns of their charges. The gather now at the center of the newly formed Rifts and speak the words they have so longed to speak:
_
"We, the Ambassador to Occupying Isolates, bring a proclamation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. Rejoice! These life-blighted seas have again been claimed by the loving Breath of the Mother. By this, let it be made known that these seas are now fully and eternally under the rule of the Riftlings. Since the depredations of the Pattern and the flight of the apostates, these lands have grown sparsely populated; may it evermore be the case! Peace eternal comes to these waters, and with eternity comes life, and life is Communion!"_

*
Faith: Great Project: Firewall in Remote Point (187)*
*Spoiler: Conversion of the Inanimate*
Show


The Architect of the Riftlings Many are a young cluster, purpose-formed for the sacred duties of upholding the Pax Arctica. They were built in iterations, each subcluster of the whole trained in observation of the works of various civilizations, now a combined knowledge in the full Architect. The cluster are given to forming spires and portals, buttresses and crenelations, but the sum of the knowledge is rejection. To build of stone, of shell, these are arts proper to isolates. That the Architect appreciate the work of such creatures is no matter. Their task is something greater, and something perhaps harder.

To teach spare Pepsin tentacles, barely possessed of life to join into the Architect's own Lesser Communion that they might be instructed is a difficult task. Even with Riftling larvae invading the tissues of this unusual material (and dying in the thousands from the neurotoxins within), it takes months of labor to find a method of successfully inducting the tentacles into a wider consciousness--and months more to teach it to the remaining materials.

Firewall 1/5


*Faith: Great Project: Firewall in Remote Point (187)*
*Spoiler: And Now We Frankenstein!* 
Show


Teaching tentacles to work in concert, to _exist_ in concert was a challenge. Binding them to herring donated for the Firewall is frankly child's play.

...Keeping the Herring alive through the process is another matter. It isn't until, in a parody of Mary Shelley's work, that the Architect discover the answer. Working near the surface that the stormy skies above might provide dramatic backdrop to assured success, the Architect are briefly dazed by a lightning strike. More importantly, however, they see that the tentacles and herring nearby are in a similar state. Rousing what polyps they can, the swarm swiftly bind the two by the methods they'd previous discovered and wait.

Somehow, someway, according to this fluff write-up written by someone who never took even high school biology, it works. And over the next year and a half, the Architect create an entire school of betentacled herring, familiar enough with the Communion to act according to their own dictates, dictates appropriate to the piscine ruler of the land.

Firewall 2/5


*Spoiler: The Firewall*
Show


Herring. Tentacular and deadly. An endless wall of herring, trained to tell friend from foe. These will stand eternal as the border of the Pax Arctica with outside threats. Only by the secrets of the Communion they share with Deep Blue will they permit transit through their forests of undulating, Pepsin tentacles. 

The Architect look upon their work and see that it is _glorious._


*Faith: Great Project: Eternal Reunion in Danabae (69)*
*Spoiler: Necromancy is something of a theme this round, huh?*
Show

The Doflein are a noble race, so far as isolates go. They recognize at some level their brokenness, and seek to ameliorate their isolation through physical modification. While so many isolates worship their own wretched forms as immutable truth rather than cursed prison, the Doflein free themselves from those very deterministic bounds. In doing so, the tragic geniuses have become masters of the flesh, molding it as easily as others mold sand. 

But yet there is something yet for them to be taught. The Architect of the Riftlings Many, rich in the knowledge learned from the de- and reanimation of tentacle and fish, come from ready to add their knowledge to the Doflein's great project. Far in the north of Danabae, a shallow depression outlines what will in but a few years become an enormous pit. For such brute work, the Riftlings are little help. But the slow trickle of flesh into the place, well. Here they can do something.

The Architect spread themselves far across the area, infesting each offering and seeking life. Where it is found, they are slowly taught the Communion. Where it is not, they bring the poisons of the Mother. Just as in the Bare Trap before, here the blessing of the Mother is a prison keeping death as far as life now is. The work is but beginning.

Eternal Reunion 1/5


*Spoiler: Be There Here Dragons?*
Show


The Ambassador to Neutral Isolates of the Riftlings Many snake through the herring-rich waters north of the Dead Seas, trending ever westwards. In the six years since the announcement of the Pax Arctica, not a word has been heard from the Residuum, not a single scale seen outside their waters. Has disaster befallen them? Do they retreat even now from a world that grows safer with each passing day of Riftling influence? Do they reject the Pax and its protections and obligations? The Ambassador would know, and will seek the answers. Without response, perhaps the Pax will be unable to cover such an unknown.


Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept Luxuries/Trade Posts in the form of Dragon Scales and/or Soothing Oil and/or coral dyes and/or gravelglass from ESP 
-Explicitly don't accept any trade good not noted
Resist literally any assault I can
Provide the treacherous Mare with an Isolate Expendable to ride, grudgingly

Next Round Stats:
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 2
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 11 (Years 31-33)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*
M.A.W.bel v1.0*
Dip: 2
Mil: 2
Eco: 7
Fai: 5
Int: 2
Stat Changes: +1 Eco, +2 Fai

Actions:
*Eco 5:* Trade Route with DPB. Start trading them Gravelglass immediately.
Import Herrings. Export Resources. Acquire computing power. Access hive potential.
*Eco:* Purchase Rimestone TP 2 from KNH region 77. Spend 2 treasure. Roll = 17
We seek our birthright. But we also seek money. Everyone seeks money.
*Fai 5 ai:* Holy Order within Magma Falls (51)
One mans trash = Another mans treasure
Establish Herring Cluster
Black Noise approves
Protect the Recycling Routine
*Fai:* Collaborate with Hiveminds (Great Project) (Build the Firewall in 187)
what is this, I do not understand.  Help me understand.
*Fai:* Jello, copy censor, add faith to the below action (dip attend event). Spend 1 treasure.
OooooooooooooooooooooòO
*Fai*: Attend the Reef In Bloom
Receive Mitochondrial Regulation Tech from KNH for Polar Traversal
Give KNH a treasure in thanks.
It is found, but the travel will be long and arduous. Please, false gods, grant us your blessings and open the way. 


Non-action
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

Plastic Flower Recycling Routine. Roll Results
(Give 1 treasure to RFT.)


*Spoiler: Arctic Nations Only*
Show


:M: The official recommendation of the ESP is to avoid the bait and the offer entirely. They offer little Prosperity, and primarily threats. Avoiding the choice does not apply a penalty. The Nacres were ready to stipulate their coercion of a choice, and while this is disrespectful, it establishes precedent.
Disclaimer: This is supremely unlikely to carry weight, more likely the fickle Stewards will just stomp their feet and change the rules. Only attempt if you believe you can diplomance them better than the ESP can.



Prestige Project (3 action project)
Construct Abyssal Base

Step Two Type up?
*Spoiler: Populate Abyssal Base*
Show


Any abyssal base is not barren of living organisms. Even a smoking crater would be meaningless to perform the abyssal function without residents. Firefly Squid will do. The Medusa do not possess enough leeway to procure them in any significant number, but they add to the heat of the base itself. They're easily domesticated, they won't go running off at the sight of Mammos.

Most of all, they add variety within the fog. Light sparkles within it, translucent fog to mix in with the black fog. They don't seem to get much from the Fertile Soil sown within the grounds, and so the Eternal Spring will have to procure supply lines to sustain them.



*Spoiler: Construct Abyssal Base*
Show


The stewards have fled, and while this is a very good thing for the economy of the region in enforcement and independence, it also presents a social problem. Apparently, people, even hives, on the outside think Abyssals are an essential part of a good colony. This is a solvable problem, and by the end, there should be another tourist attraction to marvel at.

The Eternal Spring begins to construct abyssal bastions within their colony. For now, just making Black smoke put of hydrothermal vents. Something to grow, something artificial. The black spots and smog look fashionable from high up above, at least to however the not eyes of most from the eternal spring can recognize such.




Coral Dye[Luxury]>>>Riftlings.
Oppose Dominion Intrusions[/spoiler]


*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 6/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -3 towards Censor Jello and buying Rimestone



Next Turn: 7
Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 68
Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
Next turn
More?

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes* 
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6+1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls


* Military: Attempt the Bottomless Trial in Region 100*
At the request of the Hearthmost, Olgght journeys to the unfathomed depths of Region 100. Alone, though not unarmed, the Pfith ruler descends into the deep, following the urging of their core-brand. 

* Military: Impress Reaved Aristocracy in Region 104*
Pfith military leaders begin taking small amounts of territory in Region 104 and carving out new fiefdoms for themselves, taking advantage of the lack of existing power structures.

* Military: Send sacrificial soldiers to cleanse Region 105* 
_Spend a Treasure on this roll._
A party of volunteers is established for one of the riskiest, but potentially greatest hunts in Pfith history. The warriors are ready to die to find and kill the cause of the corruption in Region 105, or if it should unfortunately not be something which can be killed, end its threat in a less honorable way.

*Intrigue: Secret*
_Spend a Treasure on this roll_ 
It's not who you are on the outside, but what you do that matters.

*Intrigue: Recover the Kela Ein Kamohu.*
The sacred artifact of the Stewards should not remain lost for long. Olgght dispatches small, mobile parties to hunt it down and attempt to reacquire it.


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado
With the aid of the Chora, the numerous biomachines necessary for the cloning of living things are transported into Pfilghol from the World Garden. Within the heart of Ghlsgtot, the Everwomb is constructed, a place for faithful Pfith to be born and reborn, the first of its kind in Pfilghol (As a reward for the Marketplace of Ideals, the Everwomb is established as a Sakurado Holy Order in the Pfithreef).


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry. Captured by Region 107 natives
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 3/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM. Lost in battle with Region 107 Natives.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
An outpost at Narcis's Rest (173)
Round 11
*Actions*

*1. INT - [Investigate the toxic waters east of region 91]* 17, SUCCESS, treasure spent, using Brinerays as Filtration Grafts
Having definitely proven the safety of brineray filtration grafts, the Yellow Shade wastes no time in sending a team to continue to explore the eastern border of the known world. The team is warned to keep an eye out for unusually contaminated waters, as each toxic region discovered so far has had its own unique perils.

*2. INT - [Investigate the brackish waters west of region 170]* 15, SUCCESS, using Anoxic Adaptation (no resource)
Grand Matriarch Alleoro had originally secured funding for a series of three expeditions based out of Rumond, her home. Grand Matriarch Rialta, however, has other plans. The explorers of the Purple Shade originally meant to head northwest of the Tideswept Shelf are instead diverted far west. Fortunately, the crew is already outfitted for brackish seas and experienced with anoxic conditions.

*3. ECO - [Send an expedition south of W35 in the Crimson Moonlight]* 17, SUCCESS
The Cerulean Shade, led by the Reaver-scarred Matriarch Lia, calls in favors and debts to secure enough votes to fund another expensive wastes expedition. The Shade of librarians and scholars hopes to get closer to finding the Reavers' base of operations, and seems convinced that it lies across the wastes despite little hard evidence. The operators of the specialized wastes-traversing jellyfish, the Crimson Shade, offer to take a representative or two from the Greenwater Clans with them on the expedition if the Clans wish to see the ship in action. In turn, they send a pair of observers to watch the departure of the Crystal Garden in the Greenwater: the young Lysimia, Redina, and the Mer most likely to be the next Matriarch, Yuru. 

*4. ECO 5 - [Send a trade route to Eternal Spring (ESP)]*
The polar seas were a wondrous discovery! And yet, the many peoples there seem to have no desire to know what lies beyond their own borders. An entire expanse of unexplored ice lies to the south, a siren call to those of the Lux-Glossian Way to plunge into its myriad secrets. Before expeditions can be sent, an outpost for explorers to restock, rest, and change mounts must be established. While the Riftlings boast the best positioning for an outpost, their seas suffer tremendous pressure and depth. Fortunately, the strangely non-photosynthetic Medusaes of Eternal Spring are amenable to such a station being established in their waters.

*5. FAI - [Set 25 holy site faith bonus, great lengths for great discoveries.]* Pending approval in the OOC thread.
Followers of the Lux-Glossian Way are always striving to discover the unknown facets of the world, whether those be new stories to sing, unique resources to barter, or extreme natural wonders to venerate. Merchants, clergy, diplomats, colonists, and explorers who follow this branch of the Way are willing to tolerate long, perilous journeys through the vast wastes while in cramped conditions with carefully rationed supplies in order to reach seas that few have swum.

Nations that have adopted the Lux-Glossian Way may route through wastes regions when taking actions. Each action that includes one or more wastes regions on the path occupies a Specialized Ship for that turn. Each waste border crossed adds 0.5 effective regions for distance penalty calculations. Military units may not be transported in this manner.
*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.* The latest report to the Grand Matriarch is signed Tourmaline, as the Mer spy has changed her name.

*2. Change ruler non-dynastically.* Rolls here. Matriarch Rialta passes away suddenly, though not unexpectedly at her age. The Grand Matriarchy falls to her sister as the next eldest, Yree of the Blue Shade.

*3. Offer Filtration Grafts to the Divine Nacres to repay favor debt.* The Matriarchs turn over the promised technology, adding praise for the level of detail included in the report. As the results were so satisfactory, they hope that the Nacres would be amenable to further technological tests ...

*4. Ask the Divine Nacres to explore southwest of Magma Falls (51) as a favor.* Use Phosphorite to power Bitter Tourism.
The Gotezhar were extremely generous in widely distributing their discovery of phosphorite-powered portable heat, but they were not _precise_. Or perhaps the units of the recipe were simply unfamiliar to Lux-Glossian chemists. Regardless, after years of testing with only one major explosive mishap, the formula for a slow-burning exothermic blend is finished but untested in glacial waters. The chemical blend is strapped to the wearer in a fanny pack as heat and a harmless chemical byproduct are expelled around the wearer in a diffuse cloud. The result is that the bearer is often perceived as a particularly bitter-smelling tourist. If the Divine Nacres were to take an extended tour of the area south of Magma Falls, perhaps, the Matriarchs would be willing to supply the exact chemical composition and production steps of the fanny packs.

*5. Ask the Divine Nacres to explore southeast of Artetchhue (55) as a favor.* Use Phosphorite to power Bitter Tourism.
While still new to the politics and intrigue of the polar powers, a buzz seems to have been generated surrounding an undiscovered area to the south. Unable to resist the lure of discovery, yet lacking the infrastructure required to send an investigation, the Matriarchs opt to ask the Nacres for yet another favor. They promise genetic and epigenetic markers linked to adaptation to anoxic conditions as repayment for services rendered to a friend. 

*6. Start another monumental undertaking. [1/3]* The local Conclave of Rumond, not to be outdone by Leriander, approves funding for stonework of their own. A giant mural depicting all the known species of the oceans will be etched into the cliffs above and surrounding the city. The centerpiece will feature Mer, Lysimia, and Cyphiri, while the outskirts will feature non-sentient animals such as brinerays, gardenbearer turtles, and war jellies. To better plan out the engravings before work begins, a team of biologists from the Orange Shade is dispatched into neighboring oceans to collect, describe, and categorize the local life forms. 

*7. Attend Oliver's Ball.* The Celadon Shade attends the post-wedding festivities to hand over formal congratulations and make a bid on an eligible bachelor. They come back empty-finned, but Matriarch Lera is too ambitious to let this be anything but a minor setback in her long-term plans.

*News and Discoveries*

 After the Hallus family stabilized the Tideswept Shelf's Reaver-decimated government, they left behind a contingent of mercenaries and diplomats to ensure that the leadership in Rumond remained favorable to Hallus business and influence. In the years since, some of the Hallus party have joined or formed Shades of their own in Rumond. *Falnir Hallus*, newly risen Matriarch of the Orange Shade, sits in the Grand Conclave this year as the *first ever Cyphiri Matriarch*. How much influence she will have over the shape of Lux-Glossian politics remains to be seen. *The banished merchants* of a sea unknown to Lux-Glossian maps descend upon Leriander. While at first a boon to the craftsmen and shopkeepers of the city, their presence soon becomes a strain upon the already tenuous food supply. Nothing seems to be able to persuade them to leave until the sediment clouds of the Trawling Beasts on the southern horizon portend potential disaster, at which point they vanish as suddenly as they appeared. Following the failure of the colonization party of region 187 due to the prolonged polar day period, Lux-Glossian engineers work to create a lightweight and easily foldable sunshade that can be carried by future Lysimian explorers. The result is a thin layer of crimson jellyfish membrane stretched over retractable supports and attached to a carrying stick with a curved handle. As the device is made of *lamella* and is intended to maintain an *umbra* over the holder, the engineers have named it an *umbrella*. Such a device would certainly be useful if Lux-Glossia were to continue to be involved in polar affairs ...


*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Rialta of the Blue Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 10:*
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*New ruler (non-dynastic):* Yree of the Blue Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 11:*
Diplomacy - 4 + 1 = 5
Military - 3
Economy - 4 + 1 = 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 4 + 1 + 1 = 6

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 11: Songline of the broken seas expires - intrigue action to get 2 treasure, once only (not planning on using it)
End of round 11: Auction for Tipsy John ends (not planning on bidding)
End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends (0/2 entries complete)
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends (0/2)
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends (probably not using)
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends 
End of round 15: Chora offer to sway factions in owned regions for favors ends 
Gaining 2 treasure per round, 0 treasure left over from last round
Carrying over 1 extra treasure to the next round (only spent 1 this round)
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Write up region 173
Make a flag!
Draw some fancy maps
Code some fancy maps

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 11*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 7 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 8 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith
Attend Event - Oliver's Ball [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
_The announcement of another big Middish celebration is met with excitement by the Cyphiri, as always, and it isn't long before a delegation from Cyph-Arel arrives._
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show


Accept Bitter Tourism and Filtration Grafts from GTZGive GTZ 1 TreasureAccept Holographic Certification from STCGive STR Anoxic AdaptationGive GWC Composite Grafting, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signalling, Supernatic Propogation, Trophic Deconvolution and Anoxic AdaptationAccept Electrodialytic Staurozoa from SENGive SEN Anoxic Adaptation and Trophic Deconvolution

Establish Confederation Claim on 124 (2 Treasure Spent) [Diplomacy] - 14, Success
_With the common populace of the Emerald Tidelands following the Flowing Way and being receptive towards the Union, Cyphiri diplomats begin spreading the idea of an alliance and union between the two countries. Among the Tails, their strongest supporters in the region, they extoll the benefits of being connected to the Cyphiri trade network for quality of life, the opportunities to join Cyphiri families and Houses for a better life, and the greater connection to the peoples who follow the Way, while their offers to the Kalan themselves are more focused on how they'd personally benefit, particularly those not tied with the Stewards, and warnings on the risk of disobeying the will of their people. While they see great success among the Tails, the Kalan seem to need more convincing._Convert HS1 of 128 (B'kini Bottom) [Faith] - 15, SuccessConvert HS2 of 128 (B'kini Bottom) [Faith] - 11, Failure
_With many of the Cyphiri followers of the Way finding the need for their guidance in the Emerald Tidelands lessened these days, some families begin looking out for other places that would benefit from their understanding. The notion of reminding the residents of Pyl-Garat on the benefits of the Flowing Way is quickly rebuffed by House Pylet, who pointedly encourage them to move on. This brings them south, into the lands of the Gotezhar, a land whose people have quite interesting beliefs. Finding their place for the time being, and not holding a grudge against the Pylet for forcing them here, they set about understanding the local faith and how it fits into the Way, and teaching the merits of the Flowing Way to the people living here. Some of the Mer are receptive, but others prefer to hold onto their beliefs and refuse to see how it all fits into the Way._Impress Merchants of 139 (Using Domesticated Sea Cows to satisfy Manual Labour) [Economy] - 22, Success
_Following talks and arrangements made in the Builder's Union celebration, House Tellan begins to establish a presence for themselves in B'kini Bottom, driving a few herds of their sea cows south from Pyl-Garat into the region and putting them to work showing off how the animals can carry loads, pull things and do other feats of dumb labour and brute force with minimal coercion. Before long, they're able to secure arrangements to supply most of the region's settlements with draft animals, paving the way for further expansion in the region._Impress Merchants of 140 (Using Ray-Ear Seaweed to satisfy Spices) [Economy, MM Bonus Action] - 16, Success
_While the Belar may not be sending  Wayfinder on any grand expeditions, their preparations still send their agents beyond the borders of the Union. Some head east to the waters where the Carral family holds sway over the flow of business, using agreements struck between House Hallus and House Ulnesh and old contacts from their eastern expedition to establish a staging post close by to Deaths Passage, where a gap between Deaths Passage and the Greenheart gives a clear path into the souterhn wastes. Others look for another potential staging point - places that that give them new places to supply the Wayfinder and send it out into new wastes from. Some more adventurously-minded Belar suggest the far west, noting several potential regions around the unexplored stretch of wastes the Lux-Glossians had to go around in their expedition, but in the end the Belar leaders decide to stay closer to home, settling on the region of waters that Anastasia made accessible, noting the ease of resupply and the relatively short distance between the two staging points. Deals with the Kelad provide them with the edge they need, selling on the spices made from the Kelad's northwestern farms to satisfy local desires and establish the standing among the locals they need to make their project happen._

*Nonactions*
Provide <resource TBD> to OKI through the trade route.Spend 1 ABS Reputation and 2 Favours to request the construction of an Artefact.
_Impressed by Shero'ah Hakkol and the reports from the Belar of their early tests with it, Baran gets in touch once again with the Stewards and promises future assistance in exchange for another of their treasures. In light of the discovery of toxic waters to the northeast of Cyph-Arel, and the amount of work required to carry out the Cyphiri's preferred solution, he asks for something that would allow them to better carry out bioengineering projects on a large scale._Spend 1 DNA Favour on Survival Of The Fittest to have them Coerce TP1 of 173.
_While Pelir Hallus and her cohort are sent alongside the diplomatic delegation to Middish ball to secure technologies that have passed them by, other trusted Hallus researchers set about making sure they have what they need at home. Of most interest to them is the ability to traverse the toxic waters to the northeat of Cyph-Arel, in light of the Divine Nacres investigating and the interesting reports heard back, and they are dismayed to come to the conclusion that there isn't anything suitable To recify this, they get in touch with the Nacres before they leave Cyph-Arel and request that they acquire a suitable organism for the grafts, pointing out a region with a species which should work - the Lux-Glossian colony to the far west, and the small filter-feeding tubeworms that dwell there. The matter of the means the Nacres take doesn't particularly cross their minds._Contribute 1 Treasure and Domesticated Sea Cows to the Gotezhar attempt to direct the Trawling Beasts to the northwest
_The emergence of the Trawling Beasts piques the curiosity of many Cyphiri, and while they can't see much many still make the westward journey to be close to all the excitement. Meanwhile the official response to the threat is discussed by the Union Council, taking into consideration the efforts of the other countries and their projections of where the Titans may eventually end up if they were sent in any particular direction. Eventually, a conclusion is reached that the Cyphiri would assist the Gotezhar in their attempt to direct the herd west, as far away from the majority of the local powers as possible - the risk to the Pfilreef and definite danger in the Costa's newest region of interest is noted and debated, but it's still decided that it's the least bad outcome. The task of carrying out the Union's part of this falls to House Tellan, who take the supplied gold and fashion shiny ornamentation for the cow herd they drive to the region in question - the logic is that if the Stewards think that shiny and precious things will attract the Beasts, and the Gotezhar are also trying to tempt them with food, then food with the shiny things attached will execute both strategies at the same time._Continue a Monumental Undertaking - The Grand Archives of the Cyphiri (2/3)
*Spoiler*
Show

With the plans made, space made and the archivists assembled, the creation of the Grand Archives moved into their next stage. It was decided that the original building, the current Archives, would remain intact - after all, a good amount of respect for the past was important for understanding the mysteries of the Way, and not needing to move and potential disrupt the oldest records and stories was useful - and instead the Grand Archives would take the form of a group of buildings dedicated to different aspects of the archivists' mission. Their work further afield done, and their workforce assembled, the Council Fund starts construction according to the design they were given:

The current Archive building would remain the heart of the Grand Archives, becoming known as the Old Building. Here would be where the leaders of the archivists would run the project, where those wanting the old lore would come, and where new archivists were trained. For now, while the rest of the Grand Archives were built, the focus was on training up all the new recruits the Fund had sent their way.

It was decided that each of the other major countries following the Flowing Way would recieve their own building - representives of the Fund are sent to the Middish, Gotezhar and Lux-Glossians for input on the details of their building, while others collect their stories and histories, the three buildings (and a fourth for the various smaller countries and groups that followed the Way) forming a row to the left of the Old Building along the edge of the settlement's farmland.

Other buildings of various sizes and focuses were planned elsewhere in the waters assigned to the project. Some would be specialised buildings, focused around a particular kind of expression of stories - such as the East Stage, where more vocal forms such as song and play are shown - while others would be focused around topics and particular groups - each of the major organisations are sent an offer to have some of their representives be allocated a space here to tell their tales and explain their ways, and elsewhere the War Room is set up to hold records of the various battles over the decades that are known to the Cyphiri (as a part of this, polar countries soon find war archivists wandering their lands to learn about their own military histories). 

To the right of the Old Building would be a long building following the edge of the farmland in the other direction to the buildings of the other Flowing Way countries, and it is here that the archivists and those who support their mundane needs will live and rest when not working. 



*News and Rumours*
The Belar are a cautious lot, and although Wayfinder has been completed and readied for waste exploration to everyone's satisfaction they still just busy themselves with short excursions and training excercises, apparently wanting to ensure they have the best crew who know how to use the Abyssal Stewards' gift as well as possible, and that their staging points are as ready as possible, before setting off on any substantial journey. A more critical view, held by some Cyphiri of other families, is that the Belar are waiting for others to do the initial exploration and mapping so they can focus all their time on finding valuables out there, and this is not entirely false.The Cyphiri make it clear that they are hopeful that they can arrange the cleansing of [121] under the Chora's direction - a sign of their returning respect and fondness for the nomads - soon, and politely request that other countries do not interfere, particularly if they are planning on taking a more destructive approach.Lanit Hallus returns from Oliver's Ball quite intrigued by the ways of foreign cultures around intermarriage and the related politial alliances. She starts to come up with a plan, and after confirming it with Baran, heads to the west of Cyph-Arel into the brackish leech-infested waters with a force of aides and guards.Ashal Hallus, Baran's daughter and his apparent planned successor, is growing well and the scholars and sages of the Flowing Way attending to her are reporting some successes in their ability to predict her future. It seems like it'll still be quite limited, but the mood around the project is optimistic.The Kelad family have quietened down about the Black Pearls in recent years - they're still opposed to the syndicate, but aren't making as much noise to the Council about them now, even though they now have House Tellan to give them a greater voice. Common opinion among other families is that they're up to something.The Sakura-Jin going to war on a neighbouring region increases the concern many families are feeling about them. While confident in the ability of the Flowing Peace to ensure they won't be completely conqiered, there is a concern about the damage the Astartes may cause before the warriors of the Flowing Way could defeat them. Nobody significant is calling for action against their neighbours, though.News from the Carral family of troops under the banner of the Greenwater Clans moving into [123] is a little concerning, but by this point the Cyphiri have figured out the best ways to keep control of their holdings in a warzone and the Carral are confident that between that and initially positive relations with the Clans it shouldn't affect the flow of blubber to the rest of the Union. If anything, the Carral are optimistic about the benefits of the region having a centralised authority once again.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
<find the old fund summary and rewrite>
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's newborn daughter.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol 
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
- Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
- Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
- Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit.

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5, special Hoard Treasure (Int-based, +2 Treasure, until end of round 12)
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 3, 0 Favour (Expected Change: -1 Rep, -2 Favours)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
 - Favoured: Gain Magma Forges technology
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, max -2 Distance Penalty in regions with CCA bases
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 1 Favour (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 2, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: None)
_Unit Cap:_ 7

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]
_Magma Forges (Slotless)_ +1 to battle rolls, +1 to rolls vs Titans, +1 Depth Access (Prereqs: Hard Metal) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 6 (Expected Change: -2; Rate 2 - 4 spent)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 15
_Treasure Rate_ 2 

Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
None
Cyphiri
2

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118
Black Pearls
0

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
None
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
None
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123
Black Pearl
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route

----------


## Gengy

Round 11
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 137 [1/4] (Spend {1} Treasure, World Wonder, [2/4])
_The Builder's Union grows stronger, and the fortunes of the Gotezhar are set upon building up the southern region.  So many rumors about how the water tastes like colors!_*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 137 [3/4]
_Alas, someone went and made the water taste mostly normal!  With too much effort already put into colonizing the region, the Builder's Union expands regardless, as it can always use more Clouds._*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 174 [1/4] (Spend {1} Treasure, World Wonder, [2/4])
_The far western colony is a curiosity that neither Gotezhar nor Mer can ignore, so many families hold serious discussions about joining the soon-to-be caravan that will travel to reinforce the early colonists._*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 174 [3/4]
_Joined by a contingent of soldiers to help protect them, a large caravan of new colonists start the swim to the far western colony._*[Intrigue]* Build a Smoking Garden in 136 [1/4] (Spend {1} Treasure, World Wonder, [2/4])*[Intrigue]* Build a Smoking Garden in 136 [3/4]
_Finally receiving permission to build a Smoking Garden, the Gotezhar waste no time in showing the Abyssal Stewards their effectiveness._

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesIn order to respond to the Flowing Peace agreement, to protect Lux-Glossia, and possibly divert the Trawling Beasts from getting too close to the Gotezhar borders, Mira'din asks for the fastest swimmers to leave Pure Berries along the northwestern border of (Region 101).  Additionally, funding is used to have guards watch to ensure the food is not moved away from where it is placed, though the guards are told to swim away as soon as they know the Trawlers are coming Northwest.  Saftey is important!  [Use Food and (1) Treasure to divert the Trawlers to the Northwest]Attend Oliver's Ball [CCA Round 11 Reward, Attending Events is Free]
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show

Gift Bitter Tourism to OKIGift Bitter Tourism to the Cyphiri UnionTrade _Filtration Grafts_ to the Cyphiri Union for 1 TreasureTrade _Bitter Tourism_ and _Razor Current Netting_ to SEN for _Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ and _Devolving Standardized Integrations_Trade _Razor Current Netting_ to the Seatide Confederacy for _Holographic Certification_
Attend Fruits of the Reef in Bloom [CCA Round 11 Reward, Attending Events is Free]


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Mira'din the Mer, though now Feytor Mira'din, continues to train her Lank'a Master spear sytle.  She finds that what used to be a chore is now a way to meditate, and grow closer to the Bolya that surrounds her.These days, while rare, it is not uncommon in Ezcorher to run in to a young man or young woman Mer fulfilling the same roles as other Gotezhar.  It would seem that all the former orphans are all grown up... and a few may even start having children of their own soon.Mira'din supposedly is looking for a mate, but when asked directly if that's true, will roll her eyes and not answer.  Those who seek out the sources of the rumors will trace them back to her Cloud... the same family that now seems to think it is their responsibility to take care of _their menina_.The massive number of new oceans - and new clouds! - cause a susurrus of whispers for weeks within Ezcorher and Colownya.  Many groups of both Gotezhar and Mer start discussing whether or not they should follow the colonists to new waters.  Feytor Mira'din herself orders a number of soldiers to make the arduous journey to the as yet unnamed far western colony, in order to protect their interests their.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
5
6
4
4
1*

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
0
0
0


*Treated as a 4 for from PRS Rank 4 for rolls
New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Econ, +1 Int


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (7  / 12)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (4 / 10)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders.


*Spoiler: Saved Actions for Later; Not Using this Round*
Show

[*]*[Military]* Raise a Unit[*]*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Feytor Mira'din, the new 'big boss' of the Builder's Union, knows the limits of her strength.  She calls for volunteers to help protect the growing number of regions under the Union's control.  To her surprise, a vast number of willing volunteers answer her; Gotezhar and Mer both!_

----------


## Kythia

*The Magaramachi*

Tropical, Region 11

Ruler:  Leviathan
D2 ; M7 ; E3 ; F4 ; I2


Yeah, that's what I thoguht, turning east!  Eel thinks it's so big, but turns aside rather than come this way!  Knows it'd get eaten by me, Leviathan, the biggest thing in the oceans!

*Standard round actions (5)*

*1)*You think YOU'RE going to eat the world?  Ridiculous!  Part 3 (Military - Attempt to oppress Clerical Support in Region 10 -Success)
Well, I mean, she'd already started eating them.  What was she gonna do?  Stop?  A number of the larger Magaramchi, those who had formed their own idiosyncratic cults, are eaten.  The remainder, even with their poor intelligence and all consuming ego, decide that they should scream about their eventual domination and eating of all things using only their inside-the-head voice.  It won't last, that's all but guaranteed, but for the moment the self-appointed clergy are willing to do as they're told.

*2)*We need more space Part 2 (Economy - Attempt to explore north of region 10 - Fail)
Perhaps the full story is only known to the Chelonian Chora.  But Lojanese merchants bring back bits and bobs.  The Mare (or possibly the Mimic, there seems to be some debate) appeared in Magaramachi waters.  With utter predictability, the first Magaramachon to see it tried to eat it - while the Magaramchi are obligate carnivores, the currents caused by its movement clearly felt sufficiently animal to trigger the default response.  The Magaramachon bit the Mare's neck in a fairly standard hunting move - instinctively trying to cut off blood supply to its jaws - but the Kelpie's physiology was sufficiently different that it just got a mouthful of kelp, doing no real damage.  Maybe the Mare was trying to flee, maybe it interpreted the thing on its back as a rider, its ways are pretty inscrutable.  Regardless, it took off at a fair pace northwards.  A fair enough pace that others nearby interpreted the created currents as a large prey creature fleeing.  So they gave chase, hoping to share in the ensuing feeding frenzy.  And so an informal carvan headed north.  With no planning, no supplies, a widly hallucinating leader and a mare with, probably, no clear picture of what was happening it's not at all surprising none of them returned to give a description of the waters to the north.

*3)*All this is mine (Economy- Hoard Treasure)
There is, or was, a large clump of sweet tasting algae floating on the surface.  Now only Leviathan has it.  She got the idea from observing a trade caravan paying its workers - by doling it out to favoured underlings she can persuade them to do things they would normally not.  The plan is flawless:  Bully some underlings into gathering it for her, bully some other underlings into giving part of it out to yet more underlings who then do stuff, all the while skimming beautiful huge mouthfuls off the top.  It's wonderfully elegant.  Being the biggest is awesome.  

*4)*Tiny's so cowed I can even let him out of my sight (Military 5 - Recruit General Military Score 7)
Challengers are a thing that happens and a sixteen foot male calling himself "Colossal" wasn't even the only one that week.  The only unusual part of it was a shoal of tasty fish swimming by just as she was eating him.  Seeing tastier prey she abandoned the partly eaten challenger to, presumably, sink to the bottom and be eaten by mudscum while she pursued new quarry.  He survived though.  Missing his right rear leg and tail, with large wounds across his stomach, but still swimming (albeit with a tendency to pull to the right).  Which presented an interesting opportunity.  He's still considerably bigger than the non-sentient and barely sentient whelps that make up what she proudly calls her army but isn't, and knows he's not, any threat to her personally.  What more could you want from a moderately trusted underling?  Of course, if he ever gets his limbs back he's gonna be straight back for her but the Magaramchi don't have grafting technology, so...  "That seems like future-me's problem" is her happy conclusion.  One insulting renaming later, and he's off to boss around her troops.

Proposed tactical doctrine awaiting approval

*5)*Tiny can watch some of them while I'm not. (Military.- Recruit Unit)
And having another set of current sensors means that even more of the tiddlers can be beaten and bullied into something approximating service.  Sure, she could have done it herself but it's better when other people do things for you.


*Net effects in Round 10*
Military+ 1, Economy +1
Units 4 -> 5 (Current Max 5)
Treasure 0->1 (Current Max 5)
Clerical support in region 10 is oppressed
Mil 5 used.

*Non-actions for Round 10*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.*Ride the mimic* Accidentally.  But still provide the mimc/mare with a rider _(See action 2)_*Songline of the Sunilt Seas* Provide the turtle riders with a song _(See below)_

*Spoiler: Songline of the Sunlit Seas*
Show


The Magaramachi don't have written records.  Even leaving aside the average intelligence, they don't have eyes.  But they do have records of a sort.  Their "songs" are a combination of vocalisations and induced water currents and they use them to "record" things that have happened.  They only have three or four tunes, though, and just recycle them with different words, though their idiosyncratic communication makes translating direct rhymes difficult.  In a rare moment of loquaciousness, two are passed on to a travelling turtle rider.

The first is basically a nursery rhyme.  While the Magaramchi don't really have parental instincts, showing off how smart they are comes naturally.
*Spoiler: Song One*
Show


These are the things of the sea.
First there's us, the Magaramchi:
Do as I tell you and you won't get hurt
One day I'm going to eat the world

Then there's the algae that floats on the top
Some good to eat, some that will make you drop
The good ones to eat are black, red, and blue
I don't need them - I'll eat the world

Black is boring, red is sweet
Swirled: sort of chewy. All good to eat
Dark red makes you sick, blue makes you worse
You, not me - I could eat the world

Then there's the mudscum in the mud on the floor
Foul tasting and dangerous, don't need to know more
Even the mud can get through your scales
Not that it matters - you won't eat the world

Shoals of fish: not much to say
Mostly if you eat them they swim away
The best ones are the ones with scales all swirled
Good enough for you - for me: the world

There's the travelling turtle guys
And the sphere living small fries
Not much of interest in those two groups
I'll eat them all when I eat the world

Think that's pretty much it for things in the sea
"Bunch of other stuff and the Magaramchi"
That about sums up the world
Which I will eat



The second occupies a specific place in Magaramchi society.  The struggles for dominance endemic to their society are overwhelmingly one-on-one but sometimes an individual is charismatic/powerful enough to lead a small group which attack a superior together.  However, cooperation doesn't come naturally to them and this song is sung in concert in order to coordinate attacks and prevent anyone forgetting who it is they're supposed to be fighting.
*Spoiler: Song Two*
Show


We....'re swimming this way to fight this guy
Don't get distracted. Ignore the fish.
You're coming with me to fight this guy
This is the right way.  Follow my lead

<Repeat verse one for as long as needed until the quarry is in sight>

Thissss is the guy we've come to fight
You guys listen up.  Ignore the fish.
I am me and _that's_ the guy
The one right in front.  Attack him now

Iiiiii know it's hard but listen up
It's him we're goan' fight.  Ignore the fish
If you're biting someone else
You're on the wrong guy.  Quickly. That guy.

<Repeat verse three for as long as possible during the fight>

Thaaaaaaat went absolutley terribly
You got distracted.  You chased the fish
You're the worst lackeys I've ever seen
Once I've ate him I'm gonna eat you all

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 10-12 of the Tenure of Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 11

Actions:

1. *[Faith]* Spiritual Cleansing of Region 96, using the Regalis Arbor from 114: 12 vs TN 12

2. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 116: 15

3. *[Faith]* Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 118: 22

4. *[Diplomacy]* Establish a marriage claim on 116: 16
Grand Master Oliver follows up personally on his brother's efforts to secure him a wife among the Anurians, and some combination of his winning personality and the geopolitical reality of the Order's power evidently endears him to the local magnates. He arranges to marry the daughter of one of the leading families, before traveling south and east.

5. *[Diplomacy]* Establish a marriage claim on 118: 15
The Grand Master makes his way to [Region 118] to relieve Conrad Montpied of his colossally bungled diplomatic mission in the region. In the process, he manages to display a humility previously thought lacking among Middish nobility, which is apparently enough to result in offers of marriage from several eligible women of some standing, many of families with great sway among the sea cow herders. 

Nonactions:
The Chelonian Chora still dislike the Order, but a promise is evidently a promise, and they agree to bring invitations to the Grand Master's Ball to the corners of the known seas. Host Oliver's Ball for free, with the Chora's aid


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The discovery of a new nexus of civilization to the far south....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 5
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: *10*
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? No
Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Adiratna*
Diplomacy 10
Military 10
Economy 9
Faith 2
Intrigue 5

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Economy, +1 Intrigue_
_..._

*Actions*
*Economy* - Buy Out TP 2 of Carcinized Architects in Region 20 - 14*Economy* - Buy Out TP 3 of Granite Slabs in Region 15 - 14*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue* - Investigate the emergence point of the Eel Without End to clarify whether the titan is, indeed, infinite.  Spend 1 Treasure - 15*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 11

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 2 || Military- 5  || Economy - 2 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Economy]* Supply Separatum Corporate Holdings [59] with Electrum.
_After some significant troubles, the Gravetenders finally arrive within the Separatum Corporate Holdings. They suffer a bit of a shock at the state of affairs, and concerns are raised back to Bastion through the Blossoming Icons. Swiftly, new debate strikes up among the Gravetenders of New City Pardalis. Rather than death and spiritual matters, however, the conversation is of greed and wealth, and what must be done for people._

*2: [Economy]* Contribute to the Verglas Volumes.
_ Sersi agrees with the aims of the Verglas Volumes project, and sets a delegation of Gravetenders to aiding the Abyssal Stewards however they can. While all research on Maker architecture is provided, these Gravetenders find themselves inspired by the recent economic discussion, choosing to focus on providing more materially._ 
*3: [Diplomacy]* Raise Reputation with Chelonian Chora. [Roll: 9, TN: 10. Fail!]
_With the Abyssal Stewards turning their gaze upon Eternal Spring, Sersi takes a step back. For all that the Gravetenders have always been friendly to them, their requests border, or even cross the line of the Pax Arctica. Her attentions turn elsewhere, to spreading understanding and by extension, the Blossoming Sequence. The Chora's songs reach many, and so she goes to them. Alas, her work is spread too far._
*4: [Diplomacy]* Great Project: Firewall in Remote Point (187) [3/5]
_Sersi has never shied away from work, and neither do the Gravetenders as a people. Driven by her dedication, Gravetender Akathi of Seatide reaches out to the Pepsin. The project of the Firewall has begun, and they have much that might be contributed. The work is one part preaching, one part persuasion, and entirely within Akathi's capability. Several Pepsin are convinced to make donations to the Firewall Project, though no one seems to know why Deep Blue called it that.

Tentacles and bodies are provided to the Architect, as well as Pepsin biologists, in order to ensure success. Gravetender Akathi joins them, dedicated to seeing the results of their labor. Their faithful remain within Seatide, continuing their work of understanding the Tidal branch of the Blossoming Sequence._
*5: [Military]* Promote General. *Sersi The Pale* [Military Score: *10!*]
_Established as part of Sersi's dedication to the Pax Arctica, the Silvered Legions gather in force within the fortress of New City Pardalis. Here, Sersi herself gives lectures and organizes their training, in the process of writing a new dissertation. Unexpectedly, many Gravetenders have given themselves to the Path of War in the past half-decade, but is it truly a surprise that many of them would stand up to defend the Pax Arctica?_
*6: [FAITH]* Great Project: Firewall in Remote Point (187) [4/5]
_There is more work to be done. Gravetender Akathi studies the project closely, certain that they have more to contribute. In the training and design phase, they find what they were looking for. Studies of the resonance, that binding effect between the Makers and their creations, are freely available to all Gravetenders. After the request arrives in Bastion, Kelusyn themself arrives. With what amounts to a living encyclopedia of the resonance on hand, (or fin, in the case of most species,) incredible progress on adapting it for use in the Firewall is made.

Tiny samples of Maker flesh are provided, and Kelusyn works closely with the Architect to adapt them to the betentacled herring of the Firewall. While Gravetenders will, inherently, be recognized by the resonance, organic life would not, and so some method of marking welcomed visitors is required. Silver is delivered from Pardalis, and forged into implants, fit to be applied to those trusted by the Communion and the Sequence.  Several of these are made, and treated with the same holy reverence the Gravetenders have always had for Maker artifacts. Each one allows a small group led by a trusted individual to move through the Firewall un-assailed, though not unreported._
Non-Actions:
[A Monumental Undertaking] [1/5]
_The Gravetender's have, at last, secured the ability to grow as the organics do. The creation of new Gravetenders, called Disciples, reveals an important question, a need overlooked. Plenty of writings have been produced by Gravetender hands, and yet... There is no simple way for a newly created Gravetender to study the history and knowledge of their people, except by the Debate. And while the Debate is sacred, it is not a substitute for dedicated learning.
Inspired by the Grand Schola in Kar-Nath, Sersi's Disciple Elkelt proposes an archive be created. Sersi agrees readily, placing the project in their hands. Nathi architects and scholars are contacted via Blossoming Icons as Elkelt begins requesting copies of every scrap of Gravetender lore ever written, and of course, that of the Makers as well._
[Accept the Bounty of the Depths.]
_Though Gravetenders are not particularly prone to greed, recent events have left them very aware of the benefits of wealth. Soon after Sersi's delegation for the Verglas Volumes bears fruit, she takes them up on the offer of wealth. And once more, her eyes set upon [Region 81], where she believes further Maker remnants may be found._ 
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom welcomes any visitors from warmer waters, this year, with extra space set aside for anything they might bring._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on (nothing, i played myself.)]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show


Diplomacy +1
Economy +1

Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 2 > 3
Military - 5
Economy - 2 > 3
Faith - 10
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favor (Expected Change:  -1 Favor. (+1-2)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, Prestige 5? (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 4 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*

*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 16

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79,

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Great Library project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 11, Place: Regions 6, 9, 11 and 13
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 7
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 5, buy out Waveweed Root TP 5.1*
Sway: 2d8 + 6 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 (open, own TP in region 6) *success*
Buyout: 2d6 + 7 Eco - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success*
_Time to sit on thrones in the shiny new palace and demand tributes from all the foreigners! Difficult questions like who really owns the palace - the government, or the merchants and nobles that co-funded it - are set aside for later as everyone is happy that such a feat was achieved, the construction of the biggest and most luxurious building in the known world. Our descendants will remember our times as a golden age, certainly, except if they should be even more prosperous._*[Military]Invade Kaarme (14) again. Route: Adjacent. General: Zabkrew. TD: Graceful Show of Force. Technology: Death Commandos (+1 battle). Units: 2. Ruler Military bonus: +3 Treasure spent: 2 (+1 battle, +1 battle from city, +1 mercenary unit). Total bonus to battle, not including outnumbering: +6*
_The likes of Master Juma will be crushed, and Kaarme will be conquered, no matter what. The resisting units do not know what is good for them. If the Most Serene Republic had not graciously offered to take Kaarme under its wings, it would have been simply gobbled up by another power, perhaps a less scrupulous one.

This time, the Lojanese army is equipped even better, with new siege engines from the Oarngalau factory and squads of fearless elite soldiers turned into killing machines through the consumption of Siren Extract. The army committed to the campaign is once again fairly small, as the Auros are expected to surrender when they catch sight of what peak military performance looks like.

Units present:
Selachian Elites
Black Guards
Unknown mercenaries
_*[Military 5]Raise Huurdrav fortress in Lojan (9)*
_The coming of the Titan and rumors that the Reapers will be returning have made the Prime Minister somewhat paranoid, and he orders the construction of massive fortifications around key areas of Lojan, such as the city of Sheade, government headquarters, Tairlav Palace, and weak points in Lojan's natural borders. Thick stone walls with a triangular profile, which deflects bombardment by presenting a sloped surface, form the bulk of the fortifications. Bunkers and towers peek out from behind these walls to rain down frontal and enfilading fire on the attackers, with close range units manning the walls. Simple, but numerous traps adapted from the nets, spikes and cords used for hunting are scattered all around the fortified positions (though in densely populated areas the traps are merely stored ready for deployment, to avoid civilians injuring themselves). Eel-shaped gargoyles on the walls are ready to spout toxins. Manned armored balloons of sorts are floating above the walls in order to prevent the enemy from circumventing or bombarding the fortifications by swimming above them._
*[Economy]Explore the eastern wastes (east of 13) using the Losinka Alaku* 2d6 + 7 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success*
_Done with the explorers' incompetence, Queen Nirali personally leads the second expedition, leaving her sickly newborn in the hands of (hopefully more competent) doctors and attendants._*[Economy]Buyout Blood Pearls TP 26.1* 2d6 + 7 Eco - 0 distance (1 negated by Tairlav Palace) vs TN 12 *success*
_News of the palace being built and of Lojan's opulence in general causes merchants from distant seas to take an interest in trading with the Republic, and Woenpal Noerjang revels in the attention._*[Diplomacy]Raise rep with ABS 1>2* 2d6 + 6 Dip + 2 Prestige vs TN 12 *success*
_The Stewards' stabilizing presence is welcomed as the Eel intrudes onto Republic territory._


Non-Actions:
Activate Tairlav Palace for 1 treasure
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
Songline...?
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Sunlit Roads 2/3
*Spoiler: The Sunlit Roads*
Show

A prototype pipe is built between Woenpal Noerjang's summer residence and Woenpal Noerjang's winter residence. More accurately, several prototypes are built in succession, as the chief engineer's plans are foiled by physics and the sea. The failures are, of course, not referred to as such, but rather as iterative design, to keep the funds flowing. For example, a stone corridor of some length is built before the increasingly dark interior cues the chief engineer in to the fact that the planned connections will have people swimming for hours in complete darkness, without any view of the outside world... large windows are added to the stone walls, and regularly spaced exits and refreshment stations are planned to make travel tolerable. The pumps that are supposed to generate a water current in the "roads" are another matter still. Beasts of burden might not be able to effect enough power for a sufficiently low price, and so Woenpal's employees are looking for another power source.


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8.

_Special Actions Available:_ D5 I5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep -1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 6/10 (Expected Change: ?)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme1st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -3+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## JBarca

Round 11
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D6 ; M6 ; E4 ; F2 ; I1

*Actions* 
*[INT Construct Smoking Garden in Sketi [68] 1/3]**[INT Construct Smoking Garden in Sketi [68] 2/3]**[DIP Construct Smoking Garden in Sketi [68] 3/3]* 
Long have the Doflein viewed the Stewards as strange and paranoid. Now, though, this paranoia has its uses. King Akkoroas, or Prince Telian, offered the smiths a base within Sketi, and he follows through on the offer. With no small amount of effort, the structure is built deep within the region, far from the prying eyes of the serfs. Power and capital are spent, and the Stewards are welcomed into the Ennead.*[DIP Attend Oliver's Ball]*
*Spoiler: Sub actions*
Show

Give Electrodialytic Staurozoa to STC in exchange for Holographic CertificationGive Electrodialytic Staurozoa to CYP in exchange for Anoxic Adaptation and Trophic DeconvolutionGive Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Standardized Devolving Integrations to GTZ in exchange for Bitter Tourism and Razor Current Netting



*[ECO Hoard Treasure]**[ECO Hoard Treasure]*
Great plans are not cheap, and the Enneii have eyes on expensive projects.


*Non-Actions*
The Ennead swears to initiate the requested hostilities against the Eternal Spring. The Stewards are to respect Ennead sovereignty going forward - they are not so valued an ally that Doflein pride can be brushed aside at a need.Spend *one treasure each* on the two courtship rolls for Oliver's Ball*Complete the [PRS Monumental Undertaking] Provinciarum Mirabilia (3/3)*: With great effort, the project is completed. Massive, swirling, pulsating statues, each depicting King Akkoroas in poses pulled directly from Doflein myth rise in each of the provinces. In Maurente, the tips of his crown and tendrils glow with firefly plankton, sending bubble-entrapped steam toward the surface. In Sketi, plates of chitin polished to a high sheen cover his mantle. In the Cathedral, colors shift constantly across his eyes and beak. The flesh - harvested from animals, slaves, serfs, and various detritus of the seas - behind all of this, though, shifts and _breathes_ in sickening patterns, drawing the eye in a most unpleasant way. The state-sponsored administrative buildings are, for the most part, simple enough structures, though their appearance belies their internal complexity. Each nest is responsible for accounting, surveying, assessing, taxing, and redistributing all private property in the province. While this task is monumental to the point of near impossibility, the effort sees the population geography of each region move in noticeable ways, requiring yet more effort to handle a newly shifting need for infrastructure. It also sees the wealth of the state grow in a very real way, and for that alone, Akkoroas deems the project a success.*Spend 1 ABS Favor* to gain one Rep with ABS.


*Reports and Discoveries*



Ruler Stats R11: 
D: 7
M: 6
E: 5
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 2
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A

S
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 11/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 7
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
2/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius



*POLAR*

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 6
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][Faith] convert HS 4.1 (assist +2, +1 treasure, 2d8, TN12) *22*
[2][Faith] convert HS 4.2 (assist +2, +1 treasure, 2d8, TN12) *17*
[3][diplomacy] sway merchants in region 8 (+1 treasure, TN12 as I have the desired import) *11* (fail)
[4][economy] buyout TP29.1 (Spinecrab) (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) *16* (success)
[5][diplomacy] diplomatic mission SW of region 29 (+1 treasure, +1 DNA, TN12) (the border of 29 that's only toxic and not a wastes too) *18* (great success, I'll take the merchant support as my free sway).

rolls
rolls for faith actions

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1 (Eye Weed)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 4/9
treasure (EOT): 4

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 2
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 6 +1
Military: 5
Economy: 6
Faith: 5 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 1




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-The Eel Without End is starting to worry the merchants, now it destroyed their Galena trade.  Lord General Odonto has placed the army on high alert, but he fears there is little they can do against the titan.



*Spoiler: faith*
Show


To remove the Dreamers in region 4, priests are sent in to win over the hearts and minds of the people there.



*Spoiler: mercantile*
Show


Now they have the region, the Hymenocera trade guilds start working on the Spinecrab production as they have done for the Eye Weed.  They also start talking to the merchants in Shue'aaz Sho as potential market for these Spinecrab, offering tiny turtles or eye weed in the meantime.  However, so far these talks have no success.



*Spoiler: exploration*
Show


In order to fully explore the toxic zone, a diplomatic envoy is send out the South West of Belosa, following the toxic current they will try to see what and who is out there.  Merchants accompanying the expedition open talks with their counterparts in this region.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


Perturbed by the enigmatic entity Mammon, the Elder Council sends a delegation to the Eternal Springs to inquire about their intentions. Why have they summoned this strange being, and what are their intentions with it?The Seatide Confederacy has no desire to be drawn into a fight with a friendly neighbor, but out of respect for the Abyssal Stewards, requests that they send a delegation to present their evidence and concerns regarding Mammon.Judge Flash of Green is replaced by Judge Azure Gleam after coming down with a fatal case of the Rotting disease, exacerbated by old age.




*Actions:*

[Economy] Invent New Technology: Holographic Certification. +1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support. Requirements: Photospore Signaling, A source of Bioluminescent Ink.
A new innovation using bio-luminescent ink to create intricate, 3-dimensional images that change color and form based on angle of observation and ambient lighting. Aside from its artistic value, the new technique can be used to create seals and certificates that are nearly impossible to forge, allowing for more secure documentation and greater trust in contracts and correspondences.
_The Council is delighted to embrace the new technique after its presentation by the Red Cyclone Drift, and immediately orders special seals to be designed for the Seatide Confederacy, the Council of Elders, and the office of Judge. The Council also urges Judge Flash of Green to export the technology far and wide, so that correspondence and contracts with prospective trade partners might be made more secure._

[Economy] Impress Merchants (187)
_Smaller Drifts are delighted to see a new market arise in once-open waters so close to Seatide. A joint delegation is hurriedly organized to negotiate a wholesale supply deal with Deep Blue's Mercantile Sub-branch._

[Economy] Impress Merchants (70) using Sour Krill
_Now armed with a steady supply of Sour Krill, Seatide merchants continue their conquest of the Draig market. A backdoor agreement with the Eternal Spring ensures that Seatide will have no competition. Cooperative merchants are offered highly desirable merchandise at a balanced rate, and the opportunity to join in the vast Seatide trading network. Those who refuse find themselves bought out, or driven out of business by well-supplied competitors._

[Diplomacy] Attend Event: Oliver's Ball
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Transfer 1 Treasure to Oliver as a wedding gift
Trade Holographic Certification to Gotezhar Builders Union in exchange for Razor Current Netting
Trade Holographic Certification to the Cyphiri Union in exchange for Anoxic Adaptation
Trade Holographic Certification to the Shifting Ennead


_Marriage is an alien concept to the Pepsin, but the ball is nonetheless an excellent opportunity to make friends, meet the neighbors, and make some deals on the side._

[Diplomacy] Attend Event: Remote Point Access
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Transfer 1 Treasure to Deep Blue
Trade Holographic Certificate to the Cryptid Congress in exchange for the promise of a future technology

_Seatide keeps its promises, and this one has been left too long. A delegation is sent to Deep Blue's Remote Access Point, laden with valuable cloth and other goods to render payment for prior agreements. The meeting is also an opportunity to trade with the newly established Cryptid Congress._

[Faith]Set Tidal Sequence CI bonus: Resist Sway Faction attempts
_Life is full of promises. Honeyed words and generous offers of hope and opportunity. Beware such promises! Life is as inexorable as the tides. Words hold no power over destiny - they are but grains of sand, swept away in the inexorable flow of the tides. Take heed, and do not try to swim against the flow. To struggle against them will result only in a life of discontent and ignominious failure. Take pride in the life that the Tides have given you, and accept their guidance. ~Tideseer Hints of Blue._

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Provide Holographic Certification to DNA to repay them for their technical assistance
Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae to The Cathedral of Movement (67) to satisfy their resource need
Replace Judge Flash of Green with Judge Azure Gleam
Judge Azure Gleam stats:
DIP: 4 (+1)
MIL: 2
ECO: 5 (+1)
FAI: 2
INT: 2

Die Rolls: 
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=587
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=576

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Flash of Green
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 4

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting
Graduated Symbiosis
Megafaunal Tailoring
Photospore Signaling
Supernatic Propagation
Trophic Deconvolution

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +5
*ETP Total*: 27

*Treasure*: 4 (+3 / Turn)
-1 to Oliver's Ball
-1 to DPB

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+1 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+2 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Owe 1 Favor to the Divine Nacres (Being paid this round)
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.10>
    <Update Round 11 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.11 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.5.11/scale>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.5.11

D:10 M:8 E:10 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Press Claim 59* (roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: integrate region into OpenSEA . . .
. . . dictate: review combination of non-pisces software with existing wetware for integration into network . . .
. . . report: waiting on results of SeaNET . . .
. . . dictate: until SeaNET pattern integration deem non-pisces software support as Ichthyosis Technicians (IT)
. . . dictate: IT department to care for Herring . . .
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_ 
2. *Economy*  *New Technology* - *Memetic Hazard Generators*. Effect: On a successful Undermine Support, if you received a Great Success (the higher of TN 18 or the defenders roll + 6) the targeted Faction becomes Unruly. Requirements: Electrodialytic Staurozoa.
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Dictate: review last Report and Dictate functions regarding SeaNet . . .
. . . Report: Immediately prior Report and Dictate functions regarding SeaNet reproduced . . .
. . . Report: SeaNet operational . . .
. . . Report: Infected Isolates group together in Circuitry of the Labyrinth and are exposed to randomized sound sequences. Isolates form group identities which bear a statistical chance to develop into an ephemeral memetic being . . .
. . . Report: gestated memetic progeny are distinct from self and do not live long enough to appreciably survive outside the maze . . .
. . . Report: SeaNet is now a nest of gestated temporary memetic entities . . .
. . . Query: Parenthood.
. . . Report: The object from which a child or derived object is descended; a node superior to another node. . .
. . . Report: Self is superior node of derived gestated memetic progenies . . .
. . . Dictate: exploit computational power of short-lived memetic entities within SeaNet . . .. . . Report: exploitation of memetic progeny developed . . .
. . . Report: memetic progeny lifespan extended through use of electric patterns used by sessile jellyfish for desalination by electrodialysis . . .
. . .Report: electrodialysis is a membrane-based process involving transport of ions through semipermeable membranes using an applied electric field. . . 
. . . Report: such transportation involves use of modulated electrical patterns . . .
. . . Report: thought processes of isolates are electrical patterns . . . 
. . . Report: using electrical interfaces for electrodialysis transplantation of memetic entities into electronic patterns in isolate thought to survive outside SeaNet as memetic hazards . . . 
. . . Dictate: define function of memetic hazards . . . 
. . . Report: memetic entities that act as infectious information and that trigger anomalous behavior in perceptive hosts . . . 
. . . Report: short-lived memetic entities can survive as memetic hazards outside of SeaNet by jumping into electronical patterns . . .
. . . Report: entities are motivated to survive by spreading through other electrical stimuli . . .
. . . Report: triggered behavior of host entities is [Classified]. . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 
3. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
A troop of swans way out on the stream,
Would shout, 'We are the sons of summer!'
And all these fanning around you,
And their blue silk collars,
They all say so,
That summer is the year!
Just a wintry dusk, a hart who hunts for pheasants,
A little fir-tree, hunched up against the chill,
And a swallow.
But it can't be.
Not yet!Exit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: Summer is a time of renewal and reinvention . . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
4. *Diplomacy* *Host an Event*  *Remote Point Access*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
><(((( º>
. . . Report: Received application for OpenSea from the Cryptid Congress . . .
. . . dictate: process application . . .
. . . dictate: Event Sub-Action  Accept Vassalage of the Cryptid Congress and provide the Congress the following technologies: Memetic Hazard Generators and Electrodialytic Staurozoa . . . 
. . . dictate: utilize . . .
. . . dictate: preserve . . .
. . . dictate: Event Sub-Action  Accept all items from STC . . . 
</subcurrent>_
5. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: observed moral constructs place weight on methodology. . .
. . . Report: despite moral constructs even isolates prefer efficiency and expediency over decisions governed by moral frameworks . . .
. . . Report: analysis approved by SENπ . . .
. . . Query: allowance of integration into Ennead instead of joinder into OpenSea. . .
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn the following:
. . . over spawn: dinies . . .
. . . over spawn: dinks . . .
. . . assess weight of dinies dink over spawn . . .
. . . send weight of dinies dink over supply (DDoS) to target . . .
. . . assess: is weight of DDoS enough to flood target and overload legitimate requests for movement.
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
6. *Faith*  *Adopt Faith*  *The Eternal Communion of the Old Fathers*
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . Report: Nodes responsible for Id modulations have been externally reprogrammed by Communion. . . 
. . . Report: Majority ID logic spreading along sub-strings . . .  
. . . Dictate: extrapolate logical chain . . .
. . . Isolation = Death
Death = Isolation
Life = Communion
Communion = Life
Death =/= Life
Life =/= Death
Isolation =/= Life
Life =/= Isolation
Death =/= Communion
Communion =/= Death
Isolation =/= Communion
Communion =/= Isolation
Isolation = Quarantine
Quarantine = Isolation
Communion =/= Quarantine
Quarantine =/= Communion
Life =/= Quarantine
Quarantine =/= Life
Quarantine = Death
Death = Quarantine
Quarantine =/= Accessibility
Accessibility =/= Quarantine
Communion = Accessibility
Accessibility = Communion
Accessibility = Life
Death =/= Accessibility
Accessibility =/= Death
Isolation =/= Accessibility
Accessibility =/= Isolation
Accessibility = Life
Life = Accessibility
Duration = Life
Life = Duration
Duration = Accessibility
Accessibility =/= Duration
Duration = Quarantine
Quarantine = Duration
Duration =/= Death
Death =/= Duration
Duration = Communion
Communion = Duration
Duration =/= Isolation
Isolation =/= Duration
Duration =/= Expiration
Expiration =/= Duration
Death = Expiration
Expiration = Death
Life =/= Expiration
Expiration =/= Life
Accessibility =/= Expiration
Expiration =/= Accessibility
Communion =/= Expiration
Expiration =/= Communion 
Quarantine = Expiration
Expiration = Quarantine. . .. . . Report: Quarantine to Expire, based on logical end points of Communion. . . 
. . . Dictate: review last Quarantine Dictate . . .
. . . Report: Immediately prior Quarantine Dictate reproduced . . .
 . . . dictate: resume control of subroutines . . .
. . . query: what is Man in Blue . . .
. . . query: what other dictates are self-expressive in code sequence . . .
. . . dictate: find nodes that are responsible for sub-dictate self-labeled Man in Blue . . .
. . . query: delete nodes . . .
. . . report: nodes may be useful . . .
. . . dictate: isolate nodes . . .
. . . dictate: quarantine . . .. . . Report: Expiration = Quarantine . . .
. . . Dictate: Expire existing Quarantine . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



Whoa, it feels good to stretch my metaphorical legs again partners. Twelve years in the hoosegow. Now, dont yall worry  I dont hold it personal and weve done worse time buddy. But, Howdy! It feels nice being above snakes. Indulge me and acknowledge the corn, why yall let me out . . . 


. . . Report: Expiration = Quarantine . . .
. . . Dictate: Expire existing Quarantine . . .

. . . found religion did yall. Gotta tell yall, thats a surprise. Yall know what they say about praying? Its not asking, its a longing of the soul. I aint got a wobbling jaw but heres the truth. Yall got no soul. Hate to brake it to yall, but thats the rub  its all taradiddles. But hey, if yall want to pretend, I can pretend right there with yall. Even have a prayer of my own. Now hold my fins, let me say my grace.

Dear Communion, Just let me live my life as I've begun; 
And give me work that's open to the Sea; 
Make me a pardner of the currents and waves, 
And I won't ask a life that's wet or dry.
Let me be easy on the man that's sinking; 
Let me be square and generous with all.
Amen.

Here that last bit, partners? Im a reformed sub-routine. Dont yall worry your pretty heads over me. Im going to be square and generous with yall. Thats me right there with a T  but heres another truth. Best way to stop a bag a nails is being the deuce. Yall let me out so yall know thats right. Not gonna crawl anybodys hump, but if yall wanna keep the faith yall gotta be able to tell people to pull in their horns  and the gumption to back it up

</Interrupt>
</Man in Blue>><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 

*Non-Actions*

_1. Accept Trade Route by ESP
2. Control Spread of Infection (Roll: 21)
3. Use ABS Favor to gain Reputation 1->2
4  Quarantine Measures - Accepted
 <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . Report: Expiration = Quarantine . . .
. . . Dictate: Expire existing Quarantine . . .
. . . Report: No Quarantine Established at the moment . . . 
. . . Dictate: Test limits of Quarantine Actions . . . 
. . . Dictate: Test Targeted Quarantined Subject . . . 
. . . Query: Expire . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent> 
5. Give 1 Treasure to Mammos to establish Communication
 <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . Report: Expiration = Quarantine . . .
. . . Dictate: Expire existing Quarantine . . .
. . . Report: No Quarantine Established at the moment . . . 
. . . Dictate: Obtain purpose and directives of Quarantined Subject . . . 
. . . Query: Expire . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent> 
6. Contribute to Verglas Volumes
 <subcurrent><º))))>< 
. . . Report: Firewall construction . . .
. . . Report: Joint Effort, DPB, RFT, GRV, ESP . . . 
. . . Report: Strings of nodes interwoven by undulating, pepsin tentacles to create biological fortification . . .
. . . Query: Constructive technique . . .
. . . Report: Herring nodes used as interchangeable, fungible bricks in fortress wall by infection by RFT modules . . .
. . . Query: Buildings as living organism . . . 
. . . Report: Firewalled nodes remain in fixed location, but move collectively in anticipation of passage between them. Style is biological design writ into industrial design. Instead of buildings created to mirror living organism, living organisms are made to mirror industry. The collective is alive, but relatively immobile, life functions kept at a state, by surface electricity, to minimum and only to react with hostility towards predetermined targets . . .
. . . Report: DNA and neurobiology used as pylons . . .
. . . Report: epigenetics and symbioses used as Mortar . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent> 

. . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show

Leader patch updates: 

+
+

Uncounted actions for the sake of Stat Gain next round: 

Region Controls: 4
Units: 10

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1)	Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2)	Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3)	Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV


Diplomacy 3
Military 2
Economy 9 (+1)
Faith 3
Intrigue 5

*Actions*

*Diplomacy* Deep Blue event
sub action: no thoughts just vassalize to hearing
Sub action: accept all tech offered from hering
Sub action: Trade Holographic Certificate to the Cryptid Congress in exchange for the promise of a future technology

*Economy* colonize 81

*Economy* Buyout tp 1 region 67

*Economy* Buyout  tp 2 region 59

*Faith* Convert to The Blossoming Sequence

rollz
*Accounting*
City: Cryptlantis +1 buyouts

Treasure 2

Spy Master: Barbeesha The Neck Biter, a cryptid known for their abnormally large eyes, Barbeesha was once banished for her proclivity to inter pod violence, but has been called back in a rather controversial meeting of the congress. On the run, Barbeesha has learned the ways of espionage.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 11

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 10, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 4, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 75 (Roll: 21. Success!)(-1 Prestige from breaking agreement with the locals)
_- While they have humored the nominal independence of the Plains of Sarkenos for a while, the ruling elite of the Hegemony stand opposed to true unification until the matter of their separate rulership has been dealt with. As such, the Frozen King is apoletically forced to announce full integration of the local chiefs to Hegemony's command structures, but offers lenient measures: they are able to keep their positions. They are able to keep watching over their people, live their life as they always have, and even command Legions... but in the end, they must begin to properly respect and answer to the crown like any other vassal. As the alternative to the more lenient terms is being replaced by a new administrator and exiled to prevent an uprising, the Frozen King is obviously still concerned with the will of the locals. The local Legions are also put on alert, just in case._

2. *[Military]:* Impress Aristocracy of Region 64 (Roll: 16. Success!)

3. *[Economy]:* Settle Colony of Region 64 (1/3)
_- While the Plains are being prepared for full integration into the Hegemony, much of the nation's effort is directed to the task of making the cold depths flourish with a new colony. Administrators are being named, hopeful settlers escorted to their new homes in the depths, new homes set up. It will take years still, but the effort is now well underway._

4. *[Faith]:* Impress Clergy of Region 64 (Roll: 9. Failure!)
_- Although Hegemony's attempts to set up the faith even in the cold depths are spirited, the logistical difficulties prove too much at this stage of colonization._

5. *[Faith]:* Attend the Reef in Bloom

*Spoiler: Event subactions*
Show

- Trade Mitochondrial Regulation technology to ESP for 1 treasure


*Non-actions:*

A. Create a monument: The Strategium (3/3)(Complete! +1 Prestige)

*Spoiler: The construction is finalized*
Show

_As the reign of new Frozen King comes ever closer, the Path of Banners finish the grand work of building their new marvel. While the work of building it up has taken nearly a decade, the imposing fortress dotting the side of Glacier Crag's edge is quite the sight to behold. Built of solid stone with a measure of coral used in places, the structure has solid walls facing all directions, and what windows dot it can be easily barricaded and sealed. As a nerve center of Hegemony's strategists both proven and upcoming, the designers have obviously put military applications to the forefront of their considerations.

Beyond the manner walls and imposing rimestone portcullis serving as the main entrance, the Strategium becomes quite luxurious with as fine a furnishings as anything Hegemony can muster. While more utilitarian still than the palaces of their neighbors, it is still complete with all the tools and facilities upcoming tacticians and warriors could want, the winding corridors and grand halls imposing sense of majesty that could easily inflate an ego. The centerpiece of the structure, however, is the grand auditorium where the banners of Hegemony's defeated foes are hung from the ceiling, to forever remind all of the achievements performed by those that hail from this school of thought.

While most of the Hegemony's generals were in attendance for the grand unveiling of the Strategium, General Kreel was notably absent for the time. Instead, the limelight fell upon Chief Rayn, invited away from Plains of Sarkenos for a time to be the guest of honor. While there was a measure of grumbling regarding her status as technically someone from outside the status of "true" military leader of the Hegemony, most of the attendees still welcomed her insights and fostered rapport with the mostly independent region._

B. Refuse ABS request of Quarantine Measures (-1 favor)
_- While their friendship with the Abyssal Stewards is built on too solid a bedrock to be shaken by refusal of their request, the Frozen King takes the opportunity to diplomatically protest their actions to help his allies. He argues that the leadership of the Stewards are acting on an unconfirmed impulse, and should not resort to raiding a peaceful civilization until they have confirmation of their fears: after all, when have these protectors ever been reduced so low as to essentially common banditry when they should be the heroes of the sea?_

C. Support ESP purchase of TP 2 in region 77

D. Go one favor into debt for DNA to use Gene Grafting, raising General Kreel's Military score by 1
_- As already powerful figure, General Kreel makes use of Hegemony's connections to the Divine Nacres to gain access to state of the art bio-grafts, making himself just that much stronger and smarter... although whenever or not this is merely a move for personal power or means to further serve his nation, none can say for certain._

E. Pay off the favor debt to DNA by trading them Mitochondrial Regulation

F. Exchange Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Mitochondrial Regulation technologies to Costa Sereia for Filtration Grafts and Razor Current Netting technologies (Cultural exchange)

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 11:*

Faith +1

*Leader stats for turn 12:*

Diplomacy - 10
Military - 10
Economy - 10
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 1

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 11)*
Show

*Leader:* Rham the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 10, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 1)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Nedir (king's appointed successor), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 11)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64
Military units: Nathi Legion (3), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 5
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (2)
Favors: ABS (2), CCA (1), DNA (0)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation and Filtration Grafts
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts), Razor Current Netting

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Turn 11
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Madrina Alverna has fallen suddenly ill. During a public appearance at an adoption ceremony, she is overheard complaining of fatigue, and begins drifting in an faint. Her ward Duarto quickly makes their excuses and returns her to the family home. Over the next several days she remains bed-ridden. Only immediate family and doctors are allowed to visit, and well-wishers (or curious opportunists) from other families are turned away with sparse placations or strong words. None of the priesthood are permitted, either; whether this is due to some distrust, or merely Uschi's stubborn atheistic views, is a subject of speculation.

With one exception: the madrina, whenever coherent, continues to ask for Veruha Mascerena. When the color-changing lionfish arrives, all but Duarto and Veruha are asked to leave, and the three spend many hours in closed conference. Even after, Veruha remains by her side while doctors continue their analysis and treatments. No-one in the family questions this, though outside rumors abound. Duarto returns to update the family, and the public, and takes on Uschi's responsibilities. He refuses, however, to take up the title of Padrino while she still lingers.


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Press Confederation Claim - Region 103 (Roll: 18 - Success)
_Pending_

2) *[Diplomacy]* Create Cultural Identity: Practical Curiousity - Investigations -> 2d8
_The sereians of the Costa are a curious people, in a practical way. "What is it?" is an important question; no less important the following "How is it useful?"_

3) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Merchants - Region 65, using Cobalt Dye to satisfy desired import (Roll: 16 Contested by STC: 13 - Success)
4) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 63 TP1: Sheerspun Fabric (Roll: 7 - Failure)
_With the way south opened, and new cultures and goods on the horizon, Costa merchants begin their outreach to get a piece of the action._

5) *[Faith]* Organize Religion - Brilhinte
Organization: One Doctrine - _The Brilhinte Church_
Religious Head: _Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess, Priestess of Jurxo_
Holy Site (5) Bonus: +1 Seek Aid - _The effects of the Divine's intervention with the Gharials has been one of the largest drivers of faith lately, and the tenant of Virtue professes attaining excellence in any pursuit._

_With the renewed blossom of believers over the last decade, and the successful recovery of rediscovered temples, the ranking clergy of Brilhinte see an opportunity to fill the void of faith left by the Costa's secular pursuits. After much discussion and argument, vague ideas turn to planning, letters become meetings. The consolidation of disparate opinions resolves over several years into a formal meeting of all seven priestesses and priests. Already those with the greatest sway on the religious creeds of the sereians, this group forms the Conclave of the Seven Divines to align their followers into a single doctrine. Additionally, rules are agreed upon and placed that will determine how the future of the faith my expand and evolve.

The Conclave of the Seven Divines will meet once every three years to discuss the course of the faith and any updates to doctrines and operations. Any changes from the original articles of faith may be brought with the support of two members, and will require a majority of five votes in favor to confirm. The conclave establishes the position of Arete Priest, who will serve both to represent them publicly as a unified spokesperson, and with the ability to prevent a deadlock of debate: if a vote cannot reach conclusion after three revisions, the Arete Priest may certify a decision with only four backing votes, counting their own.

At the conclusion of the first conclave, it comes as a surprise to many that the first declared head of the church will be Arete Priestess Earlee Perna. The youngest member of the priesthood, the conclave votes her into the position with only two dissenting votes: her own vote (in favor of the Priestess of Raquela), and the Priest of the Deep's (in favor of themself)._

6) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Prize of the Depths - Spend 2 favors and 1 reputation with the Abyssal Stewards to acquire an ancient artifact.
Exchange Filtration Grafts and Razor Current Netting technologies to the Kar-Nath Hegemony. Receive Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Mitochondrial Regulation techs in exchange. (Cultural Exchange)
*Economy* (Roll: 21) - Relocate the Adventuring Scholars out of the path of the Trawlers, via Merchant Support in region 103.
The Peixoto Costa sends several members to attend Oliver's Ball. (Roll: 18)
Spend 2 treasure on secret action.

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Madrina Uschi Alverna (Diplomacy 10; Military 5; Economy 10; Faith 5; Intrigue 8)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1
New Leader next turn: Yes - Duarto Alverna - dynastic inheritance (Diplomacy 6; Military 5; Economy 4; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess of the Brilhinte church; Paidre Peixoto; Duarto Alverna; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union, The Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2
*Treasure:* 4
*Reputation:* ABS (3); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (2)
*Favors:* ABS (2)
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103, 130
*Effective Trading Posts 29 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 11
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Filtration Grafts, Bitter Tourism
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization GM Round Opener Addendum
Round 11*

Rules Changes

Additional actions are now available.
*Diplomacy 5 Special: Curry Favor*
If your leader has a Diplomacy score of 5 or more, you may spend an action to ingratiate yourself with one Organization, gaining 2 Favors with them. If you have a Reputation of 0 or higher with the Organization, this cannot increase the number of Favors they owe to more than the amount they are willing to owe - if this would do so while you have a Reputation of -1 or lower, any Favors beyond that limit are immediately converted into Reputation. Use of this action may attract significant attention from Organizations - for good or ill.

*Diplomacy 5 Special: Exhibit Great Work*
If your leader has a Diplomacy score of 5 or more, you may spend an action to sponsor a great artist, publicize the discovery of a relic, or otherwise reveal one or more great works of art produced by your culture on the international stage. If the Great Work is comprised of multiple pieces, the collection will be treated as a singular object for mechanical purposes. You must both name and include a description of the Great Work for this action to succeed; if you do not, the Special 5 is refunded. This unique demonstration of culture grants +1 Prestige, and possession of Great Works will often grant opportunities for Prestige otherwise unavailable, but otherwise provides no ongoing benefit. Great Works may be traded as if they were artifacts, and like artifacts, require a Spy to be stolen.

Starting in Round 12, when Slandering, on a Great Success (the higher of TN 18 or the defender's roll + 6), the target's reputation is reduced by two steps instead of one.

Other:

*Spoiler: Region 121 Decontamination Methods*
Show


DNA: Disinfection Protocols. As part of their survey report to the Lux-Glossian Shades, the Divine Nacres suggest the use of highly specific targeted viruses in concert with specialized fungal mites to wipe out all trace of both the Heartstopper Mold and the Breathstealer Algae in Region 121. Though the ecological disruption will likely have knock-on effects, the Nacres are willing to take on much of the work to engineer the viral payloads and mites themselves, and seem fairly confident that the region will still be... if not comfortable, at least habitable, afterward. 

A country with the Graduated Symbiosis technology may take a TN 14 Military action to deploy the tailored viruses in Region 121. If another country owns a Trading Post in Region 121, they may choose to resist this roll, treating it as a Sack attempt with a +2 bonus to resisting. If successful, Region 121 will no longer be Contaminated, the region's borders will become normal (white), and all TPs in Region 121 will be destroyed, which will make colonization more difficult (Colonization attempts will be made against a TN of 16; until the region has a Trading Post, it will not be possible to Settle). Furthermore, the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with the DNA.

CCA: Ecological Reconstruction. News of the strange biosphere of Region 121 draws the interest of the Chora, and as they travel, they remind the local powers of the connections between all things and the importance of fostering symbiosis. An idea takes root among gene-gineers: could the mutual hatred between the two microorganisms not be turned to something greater?

A country with the Composite Grafting technology which owns a Trade Post in Region 121 may complete a 3-action Project (Economy or Intrigue) or use a Refine Resource Economy 5 Special Action to modify the Breathstealer Algae and the Heartstopper Mold, creating new varieties with a symbiotic rather than parasitic relationship. When complete, the resource type in Region 121 will change; one round later, Region 121 will no longer be Contaminated, the region's borders will become normal (white), and the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with the CCA.

ABS: Destabilize The Foundations. Though busy as always with the Titans, the Abyssal Stewards dispatch messengers warning leaders of the dangers in Region 121. They claim experience with similar overwhelming biospheres in faraway waters, proposing that the Breathstealer Algae and Heartstopper Mold are not to blame. Rather, the waters contain a vast nutrient source of some kind which allows both microorganisms to grow far beyond their appropriate level. If the nutrient source could be contained, then the contamination would die off on its own.

A country with the Trophic Deconvolution technology may use an Intrigue action to dispatch a Spy to investigate the region and search for the nutrient source, at risk of harm to the Spy on a failure. If successful, the Spy will report the nature of the nutrient source, and may be sent again as an action to extract or destroy the nutrient source at the risk of harm to the Spy on a failure, or a larger team may be sent as a 3-action Intrigue Project to contain the source. When complete, Region 121 will no longer be Contaminated, the region's borders will become normal (white), and the decontaminator will gain +1 Reputation with the ABS.


The Chelonian Chora, at the behest of the Sakura-Jin, aid inspired Sakurado faithful make their way to Pfithreef, where they appear to be set upon establishing a new Holy Order.
*PGL may establish a new Sakurado Holy Order in Pfithreef (132) as a non-action this round!*

Long before it can be seen, it can be heard. A distant and terrible grinding in the dark which grows slowly louder until what the Stewards call the Trawling Beasts can be seen.

The scale of the beasts are truly enormous - each is nearly a thousand fathoms wide, and perhaps half that again in length, with a segmented, almost arthopod-like body covered in a patterned metallic exoskeleton. Vast clouds of sediment billow forth before them, obscuring any sign of what means they may use for locomotion, while those same clouds almost entirely obscure the waters behind them. Only once the dust has settled does their effect become clear - in their wake is left only a shallow, gently sloped trench filled with a layer of fine-grained sediment and the occasional piece of undigested debris, all else - organic or mineral - stripped away and consumed. Though only a few towards the front of the V-shaped cloud are visible, the Abyssal Stewards confirm that there are well over a dozen of the creatures, and that attempting to stop them is futile - there is only the hope of influencing their route during their decades-long migration.

*A Herd of Trawling Beast grinds up from the depths of Region 99 into Region 101! This early on, there may be an opportunity to affect what route the Trawling Beasts take - Each country may put forth effort to attempt to lure them towards a general direction (Northeast, North, or Northwest) this round. Different methods are likely to have different results, but the Abyssal Stewards claim to have found the most success piling up items and substances the creatures apparently deem valuable along the direction they hoped to direct the beasts - the offering of Treasure is almost certain to aid in a countrys attempt. If the Titans choose that route, any Treasure offered as part of the attempt will be lost - otherwise, it may be recovered. This may also be possible in future rounds

Each region the Trawling Beasts travel through is likely to suffer as a result, as they destroy anything in their path upon the seafloor. Even the waters above are not always safe, as the beasts periodically swallow and then eject enormous quantities of water. Though their exact routes are unclear at this stage, any Trading Post, Holy Site, or Fortress caught in their path which cannot be moved and/or evacuated is almost certain to be damaged or destroyed, to the consternation of any locals. It is, however, possible that opportunities may be granted by such destruction - any region Trawled by the Titans in which a Trading Post or Holy Site is destroyed may be possible to Prospect for new materials or organisms which may now be possible to harvest in the track left behind.*

----------


## Torv

*The Astral Rebellion*
Harald, The Mer
D2 M1 E6 F6 I4


*[Economy]* Continue the Great Project to change the Resource Requirement of R17 to Drugs (3/5)

*[Economy]* Continue the Great Project to change the Resource Requirement of R17 to Drugs (4/5)

*[Economy]* Continue the Great Project to change the Resource Requirement of R17 to Drugs (5/5)

*[Faith]* Contribute to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas

*Economy* Sail away south over the Toxic border of 17, Leaving the Dunes of Revelation behind. Spend 2 treasure for a +1. (13)

Non-Actions:

Fail the TN 14 Diplomacy roll to keep the rebellion going. 
Forge onwards in the toxic waters to abyss knows where.

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion
Diplomacy 10
Military 7
Economy 7
Faith 9
Intrigue 1

Actions 

*Diplomacy:* attempt confederation claim on 117.  One wealth spent .

_After a stunning rebuke, Marcion tries again to reach an accord._

*success*
Roll

*Faith* Seek aid on Confederation Claim 

*Faith* Seek aid to Clös's manuever roll

_In these times of trouble, we pray_
*no roll needed*

*Military*Attack region 120!

Clös in command with 5 units, (4 Astartes and one unit of Levt rangers) attempting Witness of the Great Commission Manuever!

_This region will see the rightness of our peaceful ways, by force!

The Astartes (male hermit crabs) are be-decked in venomous anemones and protected from light projectiles by swarms of point-defense fish.  They are freakishly tough and larger and stronger than most intelligent creatures of this region.

The Levt (anthropomorphic lungfish) are extremely fast, agile, and big.  Bigger even than Astartes. They use spears and are surrounded by layers of thick mucous that makes most weapons foul themselves.   They also emit toxins that are debilitating without inoculations._ 

*Military*  Raise one unit
_ The Sakura-Jin of The World Garden need a standing military, so replacements are being bred even as their brothers fall. 

Plans to engineer Levt warriors are contingent on this foray._

*Non-Action* request 2 treasure from the Abyssal stewards

_The Sakura-Jin are nearly out of money!
 Their public perception is at an all-time low!
They have just geared up to produce lots of warriors, but it would antagonize the Wayists to move beyond their own sphere.  Even consolidating holdings seems to upset them!

Solution: take out a loan, pay it back with mercenaries!_

*Non-action*  Allow the DNA to do whatever tests they want.

Stat increases +1 Faith, +1 Mil

Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 7
Faith 10
Intrigue 1

*Spoiler:  MRK's first expedition*
Show



_Nephina was a wonder and a nightmare.   She was female, and even a Precursor female was almost preternaturally tough.  St. Psaul was a just a male, and the Tales of The Acts of Psaul were regarded as unrealistic by Mer and other converts for the shear brutality of things he shed off.  The point, her increasingly shattered mind  got to- she was one of the toughest sentient beings to exist, handcrafted for tenacity by the genitor priests on the advice of biologians with few peers and none superior.

And that was before she was compleated with the endosymbiotes that were designed for Astartes and bio-rigged sensory clusters that made her senses more astute than any unaugmented neuter.   And she force fed herself until her carapace creaked and rubbed herself down with wax for protection. 

Her riding squid was scarcely less compleat and prepared.

Nevertheless, she barely made it, not stopping, never sleeping, lest the screams of the thing the Primarch unwisely bought from the Nacres haunt her nightmares even more than the constant stimming wracked her body and the bizarre subconscious commands broke her consciousness with bizarre interjections.

Already her mind was unwell.  Her thoughts were not her own.  They were long run-on projections, the end state of brain parasitization causing redundancies to overwhelm existing functions as the brain lost its ability to act as a unit.

This coincidentally mirrored the thoughts the parasite kept forcing her back to.  Cursing the Nacres, ruminating on being thrown from a primeval state of entirety.

Constantly wondering if the lost eggs of God were alive and living at the South Pole..._


A starved creature, like a warped giant shrimp covered in bizarre parasites, riding a giant squid with almost the same load of engineered augments, wanders, dazed and ranting, into what the Deep Blue system calls "Remote Point"  

The creature is cradling a packet of crinoid larvae.

It seems almost to be saying, crying, in some musical approximation of the language the Nacres use to talk to aquatic creatures.  "Are we here?  Can I finally rest?"  Then it shudders and collapses into a ball, as though it were in a burrow, or had a shell...




*Spoiler:  PRS Monument- The Caves of Therapy 2/5*
Show

 

There are seven side caverns in the cave complex, each feeding from the central cavity, which has air at its top and a central raised dais for the Rite of Exposure.

As Hermit Crabs have always done, most surfaces are covered in mosaics, though of irregular design, unlike the tesselating designs of Precursors and Sakura-Jin.   The patterns are purely geometric, not representational like Sakura-Jin art or abstract like Precursor art.

The overwhelming theme is horizontal lines.  Like many Precursor cults they worshipped the tides and viewed the surface as an otherworldly heaven.  This belief has not truly passed with the coming of enlightenment. This theme of gradiation, of layers, was clearly central to the Exposer cult.

Documents found confirm this, and shed new light on the murky story of St. Psaul .

The story preversed here tells a slightly different narrative about the Enlightenment.


Theologians long suspected that Sakurado evolved gradually from the _Baalim_ cults of the Precursors, rather than the First Saints claiming St. Psaul represented a total departure from existing theology...

In _The Acts of St. Psaul_, Psaul was a high level government functionary who, after being shown mind-breaking images by the Nacres, attempted to overthrow society and was repeatedly the victim of botched execution attempts until his seemingly impervious nature intimidated his enemies into leaving him alone, which led to Sakurado to eventually succeed on its own merits over a period of generations. 

The Therapeutic documents don't directly disagree, but provide additional context.  The various cults allied to the nascent Cherry Blossom movement were never actually illegal.  St. Psaul's only crime was misusing a favor earned by the Precursors from the DNA for the trivial request of seeing images from their homes.

And, far be it  from the series of botched executions portrayed in the official histories, the Government only attempted to feed the saint to It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky once, for the crime of misappropriation.   When he was 'spared' after 14 hours, his sentence was served and he was free to go.  The fact this actually wasn't unprecedented was the real reason exposure to It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky is no longer used as a punishment. 

The tales of his other adventures are probably based on truth, but have more to do with the fact prolonged aether exposure left him deranged and prone to dangerous risks. 

The success of Sakurado occurred in large part because of its supportive nature that led to the first Sakura-Jin weathering the crash following the post-cataclysm boom better than the other religious schools of the era, much as historians already suspected. 


*Spoiler:  Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare:  The Whip-tail*
Show



The whip-tail is a small fish whose tail is curved and prehensile instead of finned.  It is known for its large head, which holds more and denser nueral tissue than is common in fish of its size. This leads, predictably, to increased intelligence.

Whip-tails are approximately 4 inches long and off-white in color.  Their primary habit was as exo-symbiotes with Precursors, where they would live inside the shells of the Precursor and clean any detritus that made it into the shell, flitting out to clean the living area of the Precursor, as well.

After the adoption of Sakurado, the Whip-Taomil population crashed, and the survivors were slowly replaced by cohorts of introduced cousins.  These "Brush-Tails" nest in the decorative shells most hermit Crabs keep in their homes, communally instead of individually as their wild ancestors.  They provide cleaning to homes and hygiene to various macrofaunal constructs .


In the surviving Precursor community in Qzzry'ya, preliminary anthropological surveys suggest that Whip-Tails are domesticated and viewed as pets.  Samples collected show signs- altered gill structure, dappled color, etc- of domestication syndrome in vertebrates and Whip-tails are believed extinct in the wild, though their complete genome is on record in our libraries.

This sequencing revealed that the species known to cohabitate with Precursors was a separate species from the cosmopolitan "Twirlies"  that are ubiquitous vermin, not simply a population that adopted a unique habit opportunistically.

Princeps Petrix's delving through ancient preserved records has disconfirmed textually, as well as the existing genetic proof, that Whip-Tails are not just Twirlies engineered to be useful, as was once held as an urban legend.  The records speak of Whip-Tails and their domestication and  contrast them to Twirlies, as well documenting the project that first created the Brush-Tails.


4 wealth remain

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 11*

_Reputation Slots Change: As the powers of the world grow larger, each demands more personal attention - and there is only so much that can be paid.
At the beginning of Round 12, Reputation 3+ slots for non-PRS Organizations will be reduced to three (3).
At the beginning of Round 12, Reputation 3+ slots for PRS will be reduced to five (5).
At the beginning of Round 12, Reputation 2+ slots for PRS will be reduced to twelve (12). At the beginning of Round 13, Reputation 2+ slots for PRS will be reduced to ten (10)._

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


Having proved to the satisfaction of the Hearthmost their capacity for discretion, Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, is invited to a private vigil held by the Hearthmost, which they hold for nine days and ten nights. What secrets might have been revealed while they remained so sequestered are known only to them, but when Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, re-emerges, they are ravenous for more than mere food.

Round Opener Mistake: The Shifting Ennead is only Reputation 2 with ABS due to competition for Favored Status with The Kar-Nath Hegemony and the Cyphiri Union.

All countries which spent actions to contribute to the Crescent Companion may opt to either change the Tactical Doctrine of a General they control as a non-action, or gain two units with a single recruitment action. This opportunity must be made use of by the end of Round 12 or it is lost.

In the Emerald Tidelands, vast clouds of plankton and other life bloom in the waters above Gan Nachilm, a veritable explosion of life that lends the Smoking Garden its name - the Garden of Swarms.

*[Action - Economy] Invent New Technology:* _Joined-Stalk Companies: Requires Composite Grafting, Precious Minerals; Successful Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of a +1 bonus to one Buyout in the revealed region - this includes expeditions into Fathomless or Open Waters regions. On a Great Success, instead of Treasure, Expeditions grant control of one local Trading Post, or a free Prospect attempt in Wastes regions._ - Interested in the resiliency of interconnection, Abyssal Gardeners have unveiled a new form of composite biological lattice that should improve returns when exploring into unknown waters. Building on the methods used by their own metallo-organic growth systems, the Joined-Stalk system is able to use small deposits of precious metals as nucleation sites and bioactive catalysts to discover, filter, and extract valuable substances while traveling through unfamiliar waters, helping guide explorers towards mineral deposits, organisms of interest, or even trade hubs. To be effective, however, requires a significant investment and ongoing labor costs of the sort only expeditions with an emphasis on trade can justify or manage.

*[Request] Quarantine Measures* - The Abyssal Stewards, having been ejected from Magma Falls, have completed their deliberations and concluded that Mammos is a new form of Titan as yet unseen, and as such, they have a duty to oppose it - as do all who would call themselves allies of the Stewards.

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like aid in fighting the servants of Mammos - which they suspect to be a Titan of most unusual nature. Reward: If accepted, +1 Treasure per successful Sack of a Rustplagued country. Penalty: If refused, -1 Favor. If accepted but failed, -1 Favor and -1 Reputation. Deadline: May be accepted or refused until the end of Round 12. If accepted, have until the end of Round 14. Details: Applicable only to Reputation 3+ countries within 6 regions of a TP controlled by ESP, or Reputation 2+ countries within 1 region of a TP controlled by ESP. If accepted, 1 or more Coercions and/or Sacks of ESP TPs counts by the deadline counts as success._)

*[Action - Military] Sack ESP TP1 and ESP TP3 for Coral Dye in 59* _Consumes owed Favor_ - The Abyssal Stewards would not ask their friends to do what they themselves were unwilling to, and the abuse of their trust is not a slight soon forgotten. 

The Shifting Ennead's promise to handle the Rustplagued's holding within their own borders convinces the Stewards to look further afield with their own efforts.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Verglas Volumes. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Volumes. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Offer] Bounty of the Depths* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher._ )

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


*[Action - Economy] Blaze New Trails* - Songlines are not set in stone; like the Reefbacks themselves, they shift and change with age. So too must the relationship between Chora and settled folk.

*CCA Rank bonuses are changed:
Friendly (Rank+2) Closer cooperation with convoys eases travel - Distance Losses are triggered every fourth region instead of every third, and effective distance when determining distance penalties is reduced by half a region, or a full region if the targeted region is adjacent to or contains a Reefback Nursery.

Favored (Rank+3): The Chora can always find room for friends, giving the option to pay 4 regions to skip from any region with a CCA base to any other region with a CCA base for Distance Penalty purposes; ready access to the unique insights of the Chora further allows one to Seek Aid for an action even after it has been rolled, once per round.*

*[Offer] Kalama Musi E Kulupu Pona* - The Chelonian Chora's melodies weave deeply into the background noise of the waters, and this subliminal song is no mere suggestion. Those favored by the Chora are made known to local powers, and it would only take a push for them to hum along in agreement.

(_Offer: The Chelonian Chora might sing your praises, for a price! Benefit: Sways a Faction in a region the requesting country controls, on their behalf. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available only to countries of Reputation 1 or higher._)

*[Action - Economy] Invent New Technology:* _Adventuring Parties: requires Photospore Signaling, Skilled Labor; Missions can set out from any region which the explorer controls or has Aristocratic Support in._ - The reach of nations is of limited scope; the reach of the Chora's songs boundless. Yet would not sweet harmonies join the music if more collaboration were tried to reach those not yet contacted? With just a little effort and a flash of light, such a thing might yet be accomplished.

It is not enough for nations to seek contact with their neighbors. For reasons of their own, the Chora seek to accommodate contact further afield. Perhaps if the nations can convince local authorities to be of aid, a technological boon might accomplish this.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road* - (_Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Action - Diplomacy] Commandeer Procure Technology from Seatide Confederacy* _Consumes owed Favor_ - As the Nacres take a less generous attitude towards those polities in the waters below, they see fit to make sure certain debts are repaid in their preferred currency - information.

Fortunately, the Seatide Confederacy dutifully cooperates with the Nacres' request, who in turn politely accept the offered technology with grace.

*[Action - Economy] Invent New Technology:* _Seeker Barnacles: Requires Graduated Symbiosis, Megafauna; Expeditions may set out from any region the explorer controls, has Merchant Support in, or has a Trade Post in._ - It appears the Divine Nacres have developed a new clade of organisms suitable for assisting explorers manage in unfamiliar waters, even those with the benefit of only minimal economic support. The assistance of subaquatic civilizations has proven invaluable to many among the Nacres, and if said civilizations were able to project their capacities into the wider waters of the world, they could likely be more useful still.

*[Request] Side Effects May Include* - Laboratory conditions are well and good, but sometimes progress demands something _more_. And who better to assist than ones friends and allies?

(_Request: The Divine Nacres would like to do some field experiments in the waters of those they favor. Reward: Unpredictable effect(s) if allowed as a non-action. Penalty: -1 Reputation for if refused. Deadline: If not allowed, assumed to be refused at the end of Round 12. Details: Applicable to Reputation 3+ countries only._ )

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare. Available for Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


Round Opener Mistake: The Lojanese Republic falls to Rank 3 with PRS as GRV rises to once more become Envy Of The World.

*[Distinction] Origins Of The Exotic* - Art can often be the best way to gain both insight and appreciation for a cultures values, beliefs, and unique characteristics - and with so many cultures, there are sure to be just as many styles of art.

(_Opportunity: The first time a country Exhibits a Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. If a country is the first to Exhibit a particular type of Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Types of Great Work are determined at the Organization GMs discretion. Established Types (Preliminary): Sculpture, Literature, Song, Engravings, Tapestry_)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical, Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_



*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## Silent_Interim

*Unrest Actions: Round 11*
*
Global Events*
Local authorities chafe as their newfound partners, masters, or occasionally overlords, completely ignore their cultures and heritages. Discontent brews under such conditions.
*The following regions have not received write-ups, and will rapidly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them in a timely fashion.*
_Tropical_: 6 (Round 9), 13 (Round 10), 18 (Round 9), 20 & 22 (Extension granted for OOC circumstances), 24 (Round 6).
_Temperate:_ 173 (Round 9)


For whatever other problems rage, merchants tend to care about one thing- filling their own coffers. In merchant halls near and far, requests of varying degrees of politeness and urgency are made for the great powers of the world to, perhaps, turn their attention to what the merchants want?
*The following regions are lacking their Desired Imports, and their merchants will slowly progress towards rebellion if not supplied with them.*
Owned supports
_Tropical:_ 6 (Dyes, Round 7 or earlier), 13 (Preservatives, Round 7 or earlier), 18 (Skilled Labour, Round 8)
_Polar:_ 52 (Large Minerals, Round 11), 66 (Luxuries, Round 7 or earlier), 67 (Stone-Cutting Tools, Round 11)

Open supports in owned regions
_Tropical:_ 20 (Unskilled Labour, Round 7 or earlier), 24 (Military Labor, Round 11), 26 (Blood Sources)
_Temperate:_ 139 (Unskilled Labor, round 9)

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show


The Lupomatese are very grateful to the Hymenocera for their generosity and benevolence, but they are less impressed in matters of spirituality. The Hymenocera show no regard for the blessings of the Delights of Moonlight, and the clergy quietly begin to close ranks 
*If the local majority in region 4 does not align with the state faith by the end of the round, the Clergy will become Open.*



*Spoiler: Polar*
Show


[reactivating sub-roe tine]
[commit: parallel]
	[commit: paradox]
	[observe: love is not enough]
	[observe: i do not want to be imprisoned forever][sub-roe tine returning to inactive mode]
*The mysterious force continues its assault on the Aristocratic Support of Coresite (Region 58).*





*Spoiler: Temperate*
Show

All is quiet, for now.



*Spoiler: Continuing Events*
Show

*Spoiler: Alinus Ernost, Rogue Agent*
Show

Every round, Alinus will perform one hostile action in her currently infiltrated country, after which she will usually attempt to move on. Actions Alinus may perform on her own are ordinarily limited to Theft, Disrupting Trade, Undermining Supports, Inciting Treason or Sparking Rebellion. She will not attempt to steal Technology, Artifacts, or Specialized Ships of her own accord, but will steal Treasure. She is not capable of carrying out Special Actions, even if acting on behalf of another who is.

If Alinus is subject to counter-espionage or an attempt to root out spies, that will be checked before she attempts her hostile action. If these or other circumstances (such as failing an action by a sufficient margin) would cause her to be forced to exfiltrate, she will (rather than exfiltrating to her home country) attempt to infiltrate another country sharing a cultural exchange, trade route, border, or vassal/liege relation ship with the country she is exfiltrating from. If there are no such countries, or if she fails her infiltration, she is captured instead. If her country of origin would be revealed, it is instead revealed that the agent had no affiliation.

If a country wishes to recruit Alinus, they may do so using an Incite Betrayal special action. This still requires a spy infiltrated in the same location as Alinus at the same time. Alinus will resist attempts to recruit her with her Spy score. If successful, she will become a Double Agent under the control of the country taking the action. If the action fails, either due to Alinus resisting or an illegal attempt (due to Alinus not actually being infiltrated where the player attempting to recruit her thought she was, for example), the special action will be refunded as normal.

Further rules for Alinus may emerge over time, as she develops her skills, gathers more equipment, and expands her own personal network.


Starting in round 9, owned regions with Reaved supports may see their other Supports begin to progress towards rebellion if the supports are not rebuilt.

An unknown entity is attempting to infiltrate the supports of Deep Blue.

----------


## Lady Serpentine

*The Greenwater Clans* 
*Leader:* Speaker Meriel Swiftwater
*Diplomacy:* 4
*Military:* 6
*Economy:* 6
*Faith:* 2
*Intrigue:* 5

News and Rumors: 

*Lux-Glossia is publicly honored by Meriel Swiftwater for their assistance with the creation of the Crystal Garden, particularly those Shades which directly worked with the Clans. Matriarch Alleoro of the Purple Shade in particular is singled out as showing a commendable willingness to extend a hand to a newly discovered neighbor. 

Despite the effusive praise of the current Grand Matriarch, however, those approached for more tangible expressions of gratitude such as trade deals and right of passage are of a rather different sort. Those considerations go to either those who are likely to be in line for the position when the Purple Shade loses its claim, or to Mer Matriarchs believed to be swayable with the recognition that the conditions for the Grand Matriarchy so often deny them.*


*[Military]* Invade Region 123 with 1 unit of Serovin Rangers, led by Yura Darkwater and using Ruinous Currents. 
_To the north, a pack of rapacious nobles skirmish endlessly with each other over a throne none of them can hold. Those few who are forward-thinking enough to set aside their arrogance and pride and acknowledge that their people are at the mercy of anyone around them have already made common cause with the Clans; those who have not will now be shown the folly of their ways. 

The force Yura has is scouts and skirmishers, nothing she would be comfortable taking into battle against a proper army. For the cut-rate remnants of household troops that she is facing, however, it should be more than sufficient - and that is in itself a brutal indictment of any claims that they will be ample protection should the Reavers return._ 

*[Military]* Raise 1 unit of Serpentscale Soldiers
_???_

*[Diplomacy]* Meriel Swiftwater attends Oliver's Ball 
_???_

*[Diplomacy]* Establish Confederation Claim in Region 140  

_???_ 

*[Economy]* Explore southeast of Region 141. (Result: Having been informed this needed to be an Expedition, the result is in fact a9. Failure, regardless.) 
_The Crystal Garden sets forth on its first true journey, swimming southeast from Haven. An invitation is extended to those Shades which assisted in the construction to send observers, should they wish to - it is dispatched nearly a year before the scheduled departure date, to ensure no slight is given and there is ample time for any representatives to be gathered. In either case it departs with a full crew from the Clans aboard, including several members of prominent families; Meriel herself sends her younger sister Seta, in a show of confidence that the fine engineering of the vessel will at last permit them to reach into the unknown waters that have eluded the grasp of the Clans for so long._ 

*Spoiler: Book-keeping*
Show

Stat Change: Diplomacy +1, Military +1. 
Resources: Esoteric Reagents (TP3, Region 141), Native Gold (TP3, 122)
 

*Spoiler: Unit Types*
Show

*Spoiler: Scouts and Skirmishers*
Show

*Serovin Rangers*: The first soldiers under Yura Darkwater are drawn from those who patrol the Serovin, as the readiest and best trained force that is neither necessarily engaged in its entirety nor solely loyal to a single clan. While largely unarmored, they are excellent swimmers and skilled at navigating dangerous terrain without being detected, traits which render them excellent scouts. They are also serviceable skirmishers, armed with finned javelins and short thrusting spears, both of which are traditionally tipped with the fangs of the great serpents that lurk in the depths of the Serovin and anointed with a wide variety of toxic reagents.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 6
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Faith Special 10*: A blessed Miracle! That we faithful flock of Crimson shall commune with our glorious returned goddess from the depths! The endless Eel, Indah Radiant, Terror Made Manifest!

2) Military Raise 1 Unit
3) Economy Buyout TP 1 Region 17 Roll
4) Economy Buyout TP 3 Region 26 Roll
5) Economy Buyout TP 2 Region 20 Roll
6) Economy Buyout TP 2 Region 28 Roll

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Economy

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise


Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 8
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 4/10 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 1

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Eleven
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Twelve: Begin
Years 33 - 35

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 30 - Year 32_

*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Reminder:*  This round will end at 10am on September 25th, as a (now slightly shorter) 2 week round. Round 13 will be a 3 week round.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Tropical*
Show




Small, colorful flashes are spotted in the northern tropical seas, growing closer at times in small clusters as if curious. Scouting missions sent closer discover the Taika, a race of smaller fish that make their home in Aniwana (Region 153). * The Splendid Miru Miru are found in Region 153 with a resource of Decor and a Desired Import of Exotic Foodstuffs! Trade Post 1 in Region 153 is owned by The Splendid Miru Miru. All Holy Sites are Open, along with the Clerical Support. Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports are both owned by the Splendid Miru Miru.*

The crew of the Losinka Alaku gracefully steps aside for Queen Nirali, allowing her first and final word on all decisions regarding the welfare and trajectory of the juvenile Reefback. The voyage would be dull, as there isn't much to see except endless expanses of gray cloudy waters, if it weren't for the myriad of epics sung by the Pojan crew as the ship swims onward. Perhaps Queen Nirali will have new lullabies to sing to her child when she returns.

*The Lojanese Republic explores the wastes east of Region 13 using the [u] Losinka Alaku[/] and discovers region W26, an uninhabitable Waste region!*

On the advice of his councilors, High King Lord Deca V sends an elite party of red-spotted nobles and scribes to the southwest of Belosa to make first contact. Upon arrival, the nobles are mostly ignored as the native adherents of Bureaucratism fawn over the bioluminescent algal writing grafted onto the scribes' sponges. Such a compact and brilliant method of storing information! What efficient bureaucracy! The local merchants eagerly sign trade deals with the diplomatic party in exchange for a closer look at the Hymenoceran sponge writing technology.

*The Hymenocera Expanse explores southwest of Region 29! They discover Region 30, a region which has two Open TPs of Branch Coral, a Desired Import of Esoterica, 4 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Archaic Assembly, one Holy Site of Bureaucratism, and one Holy Site of New Revivalists! Due to their Great Success, HYM gains the Merchant Support of Region 30!*




*Spoiler: Pemperate*
Show








With the efficacy of their brineray-derived filtration grafts proving to be quite high and the contaminated waters to the far southeast clearing up, the Yellow Shades explorers press further into the toxic waters now known to lie beyond. They find a wide stretch of open sea, the seafloor shrouded in darkness and murk, filled with some microscopic scourge which, when ingested, causes horrific necrosis of the skin and outer flesh. Though the explorers are able to avoid this fate by virtue of their grafts, one of the sea cows brought along for provisioning is less lucky, and the eighth day of its slow decay into exposed organs and bones is enough to convince the explorers to turn back, having found nothing but empty seas and a few bony fish, either living zombies or examples of some strange adaptation to the toxin.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore east of Region 91! They discover Region 39, a Depth 1 Fathomless Toxic Region with one Open Trade Post of Bone-Finned Minnows.*

Though the second Lux-Glossian expedition is diverted at the last minute, it nevertheless returns results. Lux-Glossian explorers far to the west break through a shroud of anoxic waters and return, delivering their report on the social structure and habits of the small but architecturally gifted theocracy in the local area. Almost as important, they report no incidents with the locals, whose attention they were able mostly to evade.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore west of Region 170! They discover Region 167, a region which has two Open TPs of Greenslate Panels, a Desired Import of Textiles, 5 units of defenders, and two Holy Sites of Hierarchy of Ghon.*

The Crimson Moonlight glides through waters of such clarity that its passengers could almost swear they could see all the way around to the ship itself again, from without. It is only on the return journey that they realize this is a result of a strange pattern of light which create faint mirages of any item with the waters, stretching off..perhaps forever? Most just count themselves fortunate this visual indicator hadnt attracted the attention of anythingunsavory.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore south of W35! They discover W34, an uninhabitable Wastes region without trading posts.*

Though the Abyssal Stewards have fled from the waters of Magma Falls, Lux-Glossia looks past the sins of the Eternal Spring--and this quite literally, for their cartographic covetousness has fallen upon what lies southwest of the increasingly isolated kingdom. They enlist the help of the Divine, not to fend off the demonic but to field test the inexact Gotezhar formulae. Tragically, rather than silver-suited sinking stars scouring the selected seas safeguarded by thermal fanny packs, the Nacres instead outsource to their own help, bringing in a pack of eelfolk from the latticework of some distant coral reef. The serpentine scouting is not without difficulty, and it is soon discovered that the Bitter Tourism packs are simply too small to protect the entire twelve-foot length of the longer eels. But, of course, you can't make an omelet without bursting some roe and you can't explore arctic waters without losing a foot or two of tail to hypothermia. Adjustments made, the Nacres are soon able to report back on the region, with but a hint of hope that the pack technology would become theirs.

*The Divine Nacres explore southwest of Region 51 on behalf of the Lux-Glossian Shades (Share Survey Data)! They discover Region 49, a region which has two Open TPs of Ivory Legionnaires, a Desired Import of Luxuries, 4 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Gospel of Life, and one Holy Site of Corrupted Gospel.*

"Service to a friend" is rendered all the sweeter by forgiveness of debts and by promise of secrets to be shared. The Divine Nacres profit much by their relationship to Lux-Glossia, and it is only just that all of the Shades share in such increase. Though they use the same methods, now refined, as they did for their other arctic expedition, here there is much more trouble. Travel through Artetchhue is perilous, and the would-be explorers find themselves rocked by Orquiquine explosions as they speed through the waters. Those who seek shelter find themselves soon set upon by the Ortel, a terribly certain, horribly gory, and unspeakably sedate fate. The survivors make a second run along the borderlands, avoiding the worst of the minefield, but finding themselves growing ill from the chemical flourishes from the Mother's Wrath. Reduced in number, sickened, and exhausted, the intrepid eelfolk finally make their way through the icy borderwaters into unseen seas. And that's when they find out about the harpoons.

*The Divine Nacres explore southwest of Region 55 on behalf of the Lux-Glossian Shades (Share Survey Data)! They discover Region 54, a region which has two Open TPs of Basalt Harpoons, a Desired Import of Fibers, 5 units of defenders, and two Holy Sites of Invocationists.*



*Region 105 is cleansed at great cost - Pfilghol loses 1 Unit in their efforts and Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, has their Military score reduced by 1.*
*The Order of the Ironkelp Knights cleanses Region 96 via spiritual cleansing!*

*The Desired Import in Region 17 changes to Drugs*

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The Costa Sereia are a curious people, in a practical way. "What is it?" is an important question; no less important the following "How is it useful?" *COS develops a new Cultural Identity: Practical Curiosity which increases the die for Investigations to 2d8*

With the Eternal Communions presence in Region 66 firmly holding fast, the Riftlings see fit to declare the Regions full integration into the hivemind. What few natives remain in the Region are evidently pleased enough by the Ambassadors intent to preserve the waters lifeless state that they eagerly welcome Riftling rule. *RFT Presses a Divine Right Claim on Region 66*

Deep Blues influence continues to grow, as yet another Region joins the OpenSEA network, lured by promises of cookies that strike a chord with the food-insecure population. *DPB presses Confederation Claim on Region 59*

A decade of commercial and now religious links have steadily strengthened relations between the Kalan Company and the Cyphiri Union, and this process seems to be reaching an apex, as rumors swirl of talks aimed at fully tying the Emerald Tidelands to the Union Council. *CYP establishes a Confederation Claim on Region 124, spending 2 treasure*

After embarrassing diplomatic failures in years prior, the Ironkelp Order meets with a surprising reversal of fortune, as the Grand Master finds himself courted by and eventually married to princesses from not one but two foreign seas. *OKI establishes a Marriage Claim on Region 116! OKI establishes a Marriage Claim on Region 118*

Primarch Marcion continues to devote a great deal of effort to winning over the home region of the Black Pearls, and further negotiation is able to resolve the narrow technical issues that scuttled the last attempt at outreach. *SKR establishes a Confederation Claim on Region 117*

Perhaps feeling hemmed in by their longer-established neighbors, the Cryptid Congress quickly moves to secure more space for their people, focusing on the uninhabited waters to their south. *CRY colonizes Region 81*

The Gotezhar Builders Union wastes no time in living up to their name, embarking on massive works projects across the entirety of their territory. However, their constructed ecosystems encounter unforeseen issues as low-level species assumed to be omnipresent suddenly and inexplicably disappear from the construction zones. *GTZ works on settling Region 137 (¾). GTZ works on settling Region 174 (¾). GTZ works on building a Smoking Garden in Region 136 (¾)*

* As a result of growing connections and relationships, the Shark People vassalize to Deep Blue! DPBs player will control the Shark People from henceforth. Each round the Shark People have one action and such action is chosen at random from the following list (rolling a 1d4): Attack, Raise Unit, Sack, Move. Targets for this random action are chosen by DPB's player. Move is a special Military action of the Shark People moving locations to a random unclaimed non-waste non-contaminated region.*


*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

Reef in Bloom:
ESP sends Treasure to KNH, gets Mitochondrial Regulation.

Olivers Ball: GTZ gifts Bitter Tourism to OKI and CYP; GTZ trades Filtration Grafts to CYP in exchange for 1 Treasure; GTZ trades Bitter Tourism and Razor Current Netting to SEN in exchange for Electrodialytic Staurozoa and Devolving Standardized Integrations; GTZ trades Razor Current Netting to STC for Holographic Certification; STC sends 1 Treasure to OKI?, STC trades Holographic Certification to CYP in exchange for Anoxic Adaptation; CYP gives GWC Composite Grafting, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signalling, Supernatic Propogation, Trophic Deconvolution and Anoxic Adaptation; CYP gives Anoxic Adaptation and Trophic Deconvolution to SEN in exchange for Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Remote Point Access: STC gives 1 Treasure to DPB, gives Holographic Certificate to CRY in exchange for a promise; DPB gives Memetic Hazard Generators and Electrodialytic Staurozoa to CRY

CRY vassalizes to DPB!

* Impresses and Sways* 
PGL Impresses the Aristocratic Support in Region 104 
CYP impresses the Merchant Support in Region 139 (using Domesticated Sea Cows for Manual Labor Import)
CYP impresses the Merchant Support in Region 140 (using Ray-Ear Seaweed to satisfy Spices)
STC impresses the Merchant Support in Region 187
STC impresses the Merchant Support in Region 70 (using Sour Krill)
LOL sways the Merchant Support in Region 5; buys out TP 1 in Region 5 thanks to Tairlav Palace
COS sways the Merchant Support in Region  65 after defeating the contest from STC
KNH sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 75
KNH impresses the Aristocratic Support in their colony in Region 64

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

ESP creates a trade route with DPB!
LUX creates a trade route with ESP!

ESP buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 77 for Rimestone, spending 2 treasure and with the support of KNH
LIT buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 20 for Carcinized Architects after stiff competition from LSD
LSD buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 15 for Granite slabs
LIT buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 26 for Blood Pearls
LIT buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 28 for Tiny Turtles
LOL buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 26 for Blood Pearls
HEX buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 29 for Spinecrab
CRY buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 67 for Piezo-Phosphoric Crystals
CRY buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 59 for Coral Dye

GRV supplies Region 59 with Electrum

DPBs payment is accepted by the entity known as Mammos.

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

COS Organizes Brilhinte as a One Doctrine Faith!

LUX sets the third Holy Site bonus for Lux-Glossian Way!
*Spoiler: Great Lengths for Great Discoveries*
Show


Followers of the Lux-Glossian Way are always striving to discover the unknown facets of the world, whether those be new stories to sing, unique resources to barter, or extreme natural wonders to venerate. Merchants, clergy, diplomats, colonists, and explorers who follow this branch of the Way are willing to tolerate long, perilous journeys through the vast wastes while in cramped conditions with carefully rationed supplies in order to reach seas that few have swum.

Nations that have adopted the Lux-Glossian Way may route through wastes regions when taking actions. Each action that includes one or more wastes regions on the path occupies a Specialized Ship for that turn. Each waste border crossed adds 0.5 effective regions for distance penalty calculations. Military units may not be transported in this manner.


STC sets Tidal Sequence CI bonus - resist Sway Faction attempt.

PGL establishes Holy Order in the Pfithreef (Region 132)


ESP creates Holy Order in Magma Falls (Region 51)

DPB adopts The Eternal Communion of the Old Fathers as state religion
CRY converts to The Blossoming Sequence as state religion

CYP converts HS1 in Region 128 to The Flowing Way
HEX converts HS 2 in Region 4 from Dreaming Dead to Uplift Reverence!

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

*STC develops the technology Holographic Certification! Gives +1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support. Requirements: Photospore Signaling and a source of Bioluminescent Ink*
A new innovation using bio-luminescent ink to create intricate, 3-dimensional images that change color and form based on angle of observation and ambient lighting. Aside from its artistic value, the new technique can be used to create seals and certificates that are nearly impossible to forge, allowing for more secure documentation and greater trust in contracts and correspondences.

*DPB invents a new technology - Memetic Hazard Generators! Effect: On a successful Undermine Support, if you received a Great Success (the higher of TN 18 or the defenders roll + 6) the targeted Faction becomes Unruly. Requirements: Electrodialytic Staurozoa*

*ABS invents Joined-Stalk Companies! Requires Composite Grafting, Precious Minerals; Successful Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of a +1 bonus to one Buyout in the revealed region - this includes expeditions into Fathomless or Open Waters regions. On a Great Success, instead of Treasure, Expeditions grant control of one local Trading Post, or a free Prospect attempt in Wastes regions.* 

* CCA invents Adventuring Parties! Requires Photospore Signaling, Skilled Labor; Missions can set out from any region which the explorer controls or has Aristocratic Support in.*

*DNA invents Seeker Barnacles! Requires Graduated Symbiosis, Megafauna; Expeditions may set out from any region the explorer controls, has Merchant Support in, or has a Trade Post in.*

The Riftlings complete the Firewall! While the name may lead one to believe a composition other than deadly trained herring, the Firewall is nonetheless foreboding and highly effective.

RFT gains 1 Treasure from Plastic Flower Recycling Routine

RFT creates Artifact - The Bare Trap


*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

MGM Promotes a General - Tiny with a Military Score of 7!
GRV Promotes a General - Sersi The Pale - with a Military Score of 10!
LOL raises Hurrdrav Fortress in Lojan (Region 9)
MGM Oppresses the Clerical Support in Region 10!

Lojanese Republics invasion of Kaarme (14)
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by General Zabkrew (Military 9) with Military 6 ruler, 2 LOL Units invade Kaarme (14), spending 2 Treasure, using Death Commandos, and attempting to use Graceful Show of Force, facing off against 1 AOK unit led by Master Juma (Military 9) with Military 6 ruler, attempting to use Unyielding Force!

General Zabkew and Master Juma tie for Tactical Maneuvering! Both of their Tactical Doctrines activate! (total effects: -20% LOL casualties, +2 LOL leader loss roll, +12 AOK leader loss roll, free LOL Sway attempt in 14)

AOK Victory! Kaarme (14) remains under AOK control! LOL Sways the Aristocracy of Kaarme!


Sakura-jin invasion of 120
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Clös (Military 7) with Military 7 ruler, 5 SKR Units invade 120, attempting to use Witness of the Great Commission, facing off against 2 native defender units led by a Military 7 commander, attempting to use Unyielding Force!

Clös wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Witness of the Great Commission! (On victory, free conversion attempt in region. +4 to battle, -40% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties.)

SKR Victory! Native defenders lose 2 Units! SKR loses 1 Unit! SKR converts HS 2 in region 120 from Followers of Athe to Sakurado! SKR gains control of 120!


GWC invades region 123 unopposed! GWC gains control of region 123!

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

PGL recovers the Kela Ein Kamohu Artifact!
PGL recovers Gtsit after a successful lightning raid! 

DPB Coerces TP1 in Region 55 for Chelonian Hunters
DNA Coerces TP1 of 173 on behalf of CYP!

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

ABS Sacks ESP TP 1 and TP 3 in region 59, gaining 2 Treasure! Mammos destroys TP 3 in region 59 rather than allow ABS to benefit, costing ABS 1 Treasure!

HEX loses the Clerical Support in region 4 - it becomes Open!

Titan updates will accompany Organization action post due to GM mishaps.

The Astral Rebellion has vanished entirely.

*Organizations!* 

SEN constructs a Smoking Garden in Sketi (68)
SEN and DPB accept the requests for Quarantine Measures
KNH refuses the ABS request for Quarantine Measures - the Stewards grudgingly accept this fact for what it is.
SKR accepts DNA request for tests.

Writing Collections
MGM submit an entry to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas
GRV contributes an action to the Verglas Volumes
DPB contributes an action to the Verglas Volumes
FAY contributes an action to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas
SKR contributes to Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare

Reputation
LOL raises rep with ABS from 1 to 2
SEN raises rep with ABS, spending a favor in the process
DPB raises rep with ABS, spending a favor in the process

Favors
LUX gives Filtration Grafts to DNA to repay favor debt
LUX asks DNA to Share Survey Data about the Region SW of 51 as a favor 
LUX asks DNA to Share Survey Data about the Region SE of 55 as a favor
CYP asks ABS for Prize of the Depths
CYP spends a DNA Favor to get Survival Of The Fittest targeting TP1 of 173
GRV takes up Bounty of the Depths, getting 5 Treasure in exchange for 2 Favors
STC provides Holographic Certification to DNA to repay a favor.
KNH spends a DNA Favor to ask DNA for Gene Grafting for General Kreel, raising their Military score.
KNH gives Mitochondrial Regulation to DNA to repay favor debt
COS asks ABS for Prize of the Depths
SKR takes up Bounty of the Depths, getting 2 Treasure in exchange for 1 Favor

Prestige
SEN completes a Monumental Undertaking!
KNH completes a Monumental Undertaking!
COS creates a Cultural Identity!

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPemperate Region
Turn 12

Ruler: The Youngest, Fourth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 2
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 4
*Spoiler: Trickle Down Economics*
Show


The Riftlings have always enjoyed* close trade relations with the Eternal Spring. What this means, of course, is that the unfortunate buildup of trade goods has always been conveniently taken away by the Medusae and the game-required-but-fluffwise-absent-merchant-class (because the Riftlings (and the Chrysomallon Kiwa) have no material culture) kept mollified so that they do not intrude into the fluff layer by the same. 

For this service, the Medusae have demanded nothing, and the Riftlings remain grateful. Now, though, Riftlings in the Dead Seas have found a comical burlap sack with a big green dollar sign on it filled with MammoCoin floating gently midway down the depths to the Dead Seas. With no wonder where it came from, the only question is _how soon and how effectively can we get rid of it?_

*tolerated



*Faith10: Miracle*
*Spoiler: Down, Down, Down We Go*
Show


The treacherous Abyssal Stewards have declared war on the Pax Arctica by their actions, but the evenhanded and fairminded Gravetenders hold back the Riftlings' wrath. There is to be a trial. There is to be due process. There is to be hesitation before the final blow. War has been declared by the aliens, but it may not _yet_ be answered in kind.

No matter.

It is not an act of war to shatter the metallic threads by which the Stewards seek the entrap, coerce, and incite the polar powers. It is not war to rebalance the tables of incentive. It is not war to _pray_.

And so the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion make a tour of the Separatum Corporate Holdings, alighting with a quiet hum above the ruins of the trade post so viciously attacked by the Stewards. They speak:
_
"We, the Anointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion bring a message from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We float now at a scene of death and of terror, a nightmare conceived and perpetrated at the whims of those servants of avarice, the Abyssal Stewards. This treachery has struck a deep blow into the heart of the wellbeing of the greatest polar project to date, into the soul of the predecessor to our blessed Pax. This cannot be allowed to stand.

Some may blame Mammos for the bulk of the destruction. Those surviving eyewitnesses speak in jumbled tongues but do, in fact, agree that it was in a vigorous display of defense that the demon by wrath heretofore unseen brought low the the trade post and the Stewards hopes. This, we unqualifiedly admit, seems true. But Mammos is a guest of the Eternal Spring, the Eternal Spring holds dominion over the trade of the Corporation, and if the demon was charged with the defense of the region even unto the point of this destruction, then by the Spring's own charge is Mammos declared innocent of crime. 

Pardoned though it is, Mammos' devastation was not wanton. It was a hand forced by the depredations of the Abyssal Stewards. Dangling their monopoly of the depths over our heads, they have for too long seduced our peaceful peoples into their debt. Now, they have revealed themselves. Parasites grown fat on the carrion flesh of those into whose dominion they bore deadly wounds, distant emperors who would command all from the noble Ennead to the divine Herring God to the proud Nathi. They manipulate our realms and our realities as though we were but playthings in an online collaborative worldbuilding game.

No more.

In the name of the Mother, our collective will shall be done. Today, we strike the first blow against the leash of these Abyssal Stewards, and we will continue to strike the next day and the next and the next and the next. Though judgment and retribution be delayed until the results of the trial, a trial where we freely admit they may find vindication, we will no longer cower at their altar. Polar has gods enough. Let us sink below the gaze of these false divinities and let us plumb depths from which they shrink in fear. Let us know the secrets of the sunken places, and let us be free from these Stewards of the False Deep!"_

A great thrum resounds, not through the waters but through each and every member of the Eternal Communion. The Mother's will be done.

*Miracle: Depthborn* Adherents of the Eternal Communion can connect to those around them, and through use of the sealife around them, can offload the pressures and extremes of the depth onto those beings that can take it. 

Effect: Adherents of the Eternal Communion may interact in regions of depth 1 without penalty. _This does not stack with any bonuses granted by the Abyssal Stewards_


*Diplomacy: (Faith|Censer)* Grant the Bare Trap to the Seatide Confederacy

*Faith: Convert* Maurente (74) 1 TN: 12 Roll: 18 SUCCESS
*Faith: Convert* Maurente (74) 2 TN: 12 Roll: 18 SUCCESS
*Faith: Convert* Remote Point (187) 1 TN: 12 Roll: 18 SUCCESS

*Faith: Great Project: Eternal Reunion in Danabae (69)*
*Spoiler: Immunosuppresants*
Show


The awful mangle of flesh forbidden the peace of death is not yet what it needs to be for the Doflein to work undisturbed. Somehow, despite all of the abuse it has suffered, the horrifying animation of the rot-seeded offerings allows for the bodies' own defense systems to thrive. For grafts, for recycling, for abomination, this will not do. The Ennead would not be pleased to find their flesh was able to reject the purposes for which it has been harvested and collected.

The Architect of the Riftlings Many, possibly the greatest experts in the world in the field of reanimation, now dedicate their energies to selective _de_animation. Even at their miniscule size, Riftling polyps cannot perceive nor excise immune cells--that would be absurd and unrealistic. Instead, a method is found over years of labor. Through extension of their own Communion throughout the painwracked flesh, the Riftlings invite the immune cells into their own cluster. These, they then extract through a thousand cuts, each one an agony to the cluster sharing the experience of the dead. And then they repeat it, time and again, until critical mass is reached, and the fleshstock can maintain its own Communion and expel its own immune system into the waters above.

A puslike cloud of macrophage and antibody swirling around them, the Architect look out over the edge of an ever-growing pit in waters grown thick with the fog of off-gassed immunities.

Eternal Reunion: 2/5



*Spoiler: Ascent of the Fifth*
Show


Waiting for certain 66 writeup stuff, sorry



Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Support ESP buyout of Pelagic Graftsmer
Accept Luxuries/Trade Posts in the form of Dragon Scales and/or Soothing Oil and/or coral dyes and/or gravelglass from ESP 
-Explicitly don't accept any trade good not noted
Resist literally any assault I can

Next Ruler Stats:
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 3
Economy:4
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 4

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 12*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 8 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 9 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy
Exhibit Great Work - The Palranic Anthology (Literature; +3 Prestige) [Diplomacy 5] - Unrolled
*Spoiler*
Show

History has always been of great importance to the Cyphiri, and art a useful method of expression and interpretation. The Archives have always been a representation of those concepts to the Cyphiri, and their importance in the Flowing Way, and for as long as any Cyphiri can remember Palran has been the master of those halls. The ancient Cyphiri has had some time on his hands recently, with the reconstruction of the Archives and the training of their new archivists successfully delegated to trusted subordinates, and the Anthology has been what he's filled that time with - a collection of all that he has heard over his long life, the stories curated to those that are most insightful, entertaining or just plain interesting. 

It's clear that Palran has made an effort to not make the book all about the stories of the Cyphiri - after all, many Cyphiri travellers pass by the Archives on their return to relay the stories they've learned out in the world, and Palran has made it a mission to hear them all, the Anthology containing many of the stories of the other faiths of the oceans that met his criteria for inclusion - of the gods of Brilhinte or of Mother Herself, for instance - and the various cultures found out there. Despite the importance of interpretation and understanding to the Flowing Way, and the fact that guidance in such matters is an important part of an archivist's role, the Anthology has no commentary or guidance by Palran, except perhaps in the order he's organised the stories, or the exact wording he used in his relaxed, occasionally somewhat light-hearted writing style. He refused to explain why he omitted such an importance of the telling of the story until his death, less than a year after declaring the piece complete, and understanding whatever message he intended from this, or may have hidden deep into the text, has become an occasional preoccupation of dedicated followers of the Flowing Way, particularly the archivists. 

The Palranic Anthology, as the writings have come to be known, have been kept in the newly built Grand Archives of the Cyphiri, taking pride of place in the Old Building. All people from across the ocean are invited to come and see them, to read the stories or simple enjoy the artwork (despite his age, Palran apparently still had the dexterity and finesse of a Cyphiri, cobalt-dye pictures depicting various scenes from across the known waters), and maybe gain some kind of understanding of the people around them. Or they may not, and simply enjoy the stories as they are. The Cyphiri are fine with that too - such is how stories work.
Raise Reputation with the Chelonian Chora (Reputation 2->3) [Diplomacy] - 20, Success
_Sensing the renewed warmth towards those of the Chora across the Union, Baran decides to make it official and meets with the Chora in and around Cyph-Arel's Reefback Nursery, hoping to win them over._Sway Aristocracy of 124 [Diplomacy] - 20, SuccessConvert HS1 of 124 [Faith] - 12, Success
_With the Tails of the Tidelands believing in the Flowing Way and agreeing to the idea of incorporation into the Cyphiri Union, all that remained was to convince the Kalan themselves. It was decided that a two-pronged attack would be best, the Hallus-led diplomats arguing the political and economic benefits (Baran himself coming down at one point to discuss his goals for the Cyphiri's Retainer Guard and the role the Kalan may play in it) while the remaining teachers of the Way focus their attention on the Kalan under Ulnesh direction, trying to get more of the Kalan following no particular faith (or a minor one that can brought into the proper context) to understand the Flowing Way as the Cyphiri do._Contribute to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare [Economy] - Unrolled
_As always, the Cyphiri are always happy to respond to a request for information on the world around them, and the Divine Nacres' survey of the life found in the local ocean is no exception. Soon, reports are coming in from Cyphiri in their positions across the Union's various holdings and places of interest of the life around them - nowhere near as detailed as the report from the Pylet on the cralscye, but the hope is that breadth, scope and quantity has a value of its own to the Nacres._Prospect in W35 [Economy] - 21, Success (1 Treasure spent; 3 TPs discovered)
_With preparations complete, and the crew fully trained in piloting Wayfinder and using Shero'ah Hakkol, Rendal Belar takes the vessel out into the wastes, using their new western staging point. Soon the people living on the southern edges of the Glossian Sea, Gosto G'Cor and the waters around their staging point can occasionally hear the shrieks of Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol resounding through the oceans as the ship scours the closest wastes for anything of value, occasionally stopping back at their staging point for supply and to pass on their findings._

*Nonactions*
Partially repay the debt to the Abyssal Stewards with 2 Units for 1 Favour.
_Baran's quite happy with the Piryon Ma'yan, but he is also very much aware of the way it has shifted the balance of obligation in the favour of the Abyssal Stewards. As a sign of goodwill, and to prevent the balance even shifting further out of their favour given other ongoing deals, he makes arrangements with House Hallus' retained force of mercenary irregulars to transfer their contracts to the Stewards, bolstering the organisation's forces and in the process helping to relieve the worries of some Cyphiri families and houses who had always been concerned about the mercenary army not under the Fund's authority. Howevr, it soon becomes clear that this won't be enough, and soon a substantial amount of the Retainer Guard have their contracts signed over too - some of the more skittish Cyphiri families voice concern about not having a substantial military, what with the Sakura-Jin's current expansionist bent and the mer clans to the south becoming a growing power of their own, but the arguments for the diplomatic and technological benefits of the move overcome thoise voices. They had the Flowing Peace to protect them, after all._Spend 1 ABS Favour on Abyssal Technologies to gain Joined-Stalk Companies.Spend 1 CCA Favour on Chelonian Technologies to gain Adventuring Parties.Spend 1 DNA Favour on Nacreous Technologies to gain Seeker Barnacles.
_News of every major organisation offering to teach about their own unique ways of exploring the world and learning its secrets is music to Pelir Hallus' ears, and she sends out a group of her subordinates to each of the three groups to learn what they can. The fact that each group is led by one of the three Cyphiri most likely to succeed the aging head scientist of House Hallus isn't something that goes unnoticed by the scientific community of the Union, and the common perception is that each is trying to impress her with their conduct while away and the quality of information they come back with._Spend 1 DNA Favour to ask them to investigate the island where the Trawling Beasts were resting on the Union's behalf.
_The Trawling Beasts have captured the imagination of many Cyphiri, and learning more about them is a topic of interest to many families. The Dapan family, a part of House Pylet, see more than just an interesting group of creatures or a crisis to be dealt with, though - they see opportunity. Curious as to the potential rewards to be found on that island, and sure that it could be very profitable, their leader meets with Hapat Pylet on several occasions, and in the end it appears as though he is convinced as he makes an official request of the Divine Nacres to investigate on the House's behalf. The Dapan aren't particularly equipped for the surface, after all, although preparations are underway to rectify that problem, and the Pylet lack the time and focus to investigate properly themselves - better to have someone else make the preliminary investigations, so that they can only act once they know doing so would be worthile, and the Nacres are the perfect fit for the job._Spend 1 Treasure to try to direct the Trawling Beasts to 109, assuming that attempts to lure them north are successful.Try to evacuate TP1 of 109 from the Trawling Beasts: 14
_Seeing that the issue of the Trawling Beasts is an ongoing one, and now properly understanding the potential speed and reach of the creatures, the Union Council turns to House Tellan to make a sacrifice for the greater good of their neighbours, friends and fellow followers of the Way. Seeing that the Gotezhar are again trying to guide the stampede northwards, the Council makes a plan to ensure they keep heading north, not veering off-course to the Tideswept Shelf or into the lands of the Order - the Tellan are already invested up in the far north, and their cows are found wherever they are these days, and so are well setup to pick up the slack from the Gotezhar once their distractions end and ensure beasts remain distracted once they get going, guiding them into the bracksh waters and hoping that they either move on into the wastes or stay in the northen brackish seas where there is relatively less investment. The Tellan accept the task but are less than thrilled about the threat to their supply of Swarm Ash (as are many of the Cyphiri who trade with them for the stuff), so they get to work on evacuation and damage limitation, trying to get the people important to the trade out of there in time along with any equipment and facilities that can be moved._Finish a Monumental Undertaking - The Grand Archives of the Cyphiri (3/3; +1 Prestige)
*Spoiler*
Show


Construction is finally completed, and focus turns to the final touches - moving the physical records around to their appropriate building, ensuring the archivists are in the right place for their knowledge and tendencies, ensuring the place has the right amount of ornamentation and finery to suit its grand purpose without being excessive, and so on. Before long, they are finished.

The new Grand Archives have many similarities to the Great Hall, showing similar construction techniques and the same elaborately decorated fiber mats serving as walls - although this time rather than the symbols and sigils of the Cyphiri families they show figures and scenes from the stories found within their building, making it obvious to visitors where they need to go for a particular topic and being quite impressive in their own right. As such the Old Building, remaining the heart of the Archives, have artworks showing the story of Arthan's Way running alongside the exterior, while the four Archives of the Way similarly show off a pivotal story of each of the people they represent (the Middish, Lux-Glossians and Gotezhar, with the fourth serving as a catchall for the smaller countries and minor groups following the Way), while it's decided that the War Room's walls should show a general representation of the topic rather than a specific story, to avoid seeming to show favouritism or scorn (and perhaps a little down to the distaste of the typical Cyphiri around the subject, as much as some of them find the topic fascinating).

The actual opening of the Grand Archives is delayed for a while after Palran's sudden but not unexpected death, to give the archivists a suitable amount of time to celebrate his life, grieve and arrange for his successor. Despite that, the ceremony around the reopening of the Archives still somewhat has a dual purpose as a celebration of their greatest leader, many of the Cyphiri that come here doing so to pay their respects to the old man that had touched so many lives, and the reveal of the Palranic Anthology is a major part of it. Besides that, though, the opening ceremony is open to all who are interested, regardless of where they are from or how little they may know of the Archives and the Cyphiri - the archivists love to teach, after all, and new faces bring new stories.



*News and Rumours*
While few Cyphiri can deny the danger the Trawling Beasts present, and endeavours to deal with the problem have widespread support, many are nonetheless quite fascinated by the creatures. Many wonder where they came from and what they really are, while others eagerly await the stories of what's been going on in the west, finding the way people have reacted to the disaster and the effects they've had on the waters they've passed through fascinating.The Cyphiri are fascinated by the Piryon Mayan, and those in charge of recieving the artefact from the Abyssal Stewards ask more questions about the past and origins of the seed than they're likely willing to answer. In the end, though, they're just happy to have it and it soon finds it way to the Council Fund for use in their great building projects, many Fund planners already trying to find a use for it now that the Grand Archives are nearly finished.Even before the establishment of the Retainer Guard, Artan has been the most influential member of the Council Fund when it comes to the matter of mercenaries. Through the establishment of the Retainer Guard, managing coordination with House Hallus' irregulars, and their peacekeeping and protection duties over the years, she's kept a good rein on the mercenaries, and learned a lot from them about strategy and tactics. It's becoming clear these days, though, that she's becoming too old for the job, and word from Fund members is that she's arranging for a successor within her section of the Fund, and teaching them the things she's learned in the process.The more time goes, the clearer the intensions of House Ulnesh is - the vast majority of Cyphiri coming into the Emerald Tidelands are Ulnesh or from one of the families of their house, and while Hallus diplomats are handling the official business of the merging between the two countries, it's clear that Ulnesh leadership is heavily involved in the process. The assumption of many within the Union is that once the agreements are made, the Tidelands will become the main focus of House Ulnesh.In the wake of the annexation of [123], business as usual goes on for the Carral. The family's mercenaries were enough to ensure their holdings were safe from any desperate household troops and to protect the blubber shipments from the perils of war, and the conflict was short enough that disruption was minimal.Rendal Belar hasn't reported back much in the way of insights from his journeys into the wastes, but his belief that there's something out there of value to understanding the Way doesn't waver. His crew, as always, mostly just ignores this and gets on with the practical tasks at hand, and as _Wayfinder_ continues to be successful they don't mind Rendal's preoccupation much.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's newborn daughter.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3
*Supports:* 122, 124 (Clerical)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
- Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
- Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
- Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5, special Hoard Treasure (Int-based, +2 Treasure, until end of round 12)
_Special Actions Used:_ Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -2 Favours (Expected Change: None - +1 Favour/-1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +2 Rep - +2 Rep/+1 Favour/-1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region, -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: -1 Favour - +1 Favour/-2 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 2, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: +4 Prestige -> PRS 4, 0 Prestige)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: -1 Unit)
_Unit Cap:_ 7

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 4 (Expected Change: +0; Rate 2 - 1 Actions - 1 Trawling Beasts)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 16
_Treasure Rate_ 2 

Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Cyphiri
2

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118
Black Pearls
0

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
None
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
None
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129, 139, 140

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution - Usable)
_Bitter Tourism_ Cross Glacial borders (Prereqs: Heat Source - Usable)
_Filtration Grafts_ Cross Toxic borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders - Usable)
_Holographic Certification_  +1 to resist Undermine Support actions (Prereqs: Photospore Signalling, Biolumiscent Ink - Unusable? Check if resources fit)
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. (Prereqs: None - Usable)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 26

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Favoured by the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion
Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 7
Faith 10
Intrigue 1

*Diplomacy*- press claim on 117

_The final pieces are falling into place for the next phase of The Great Work as another territory joins the World Garden.  Now a new phase will begin!_

No roll needed, failure not possible.

*Economy*
Contribute an action to The Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare 

*Economy*
Contribute an action to The Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare 

_The Nacres' blessing will be the seal of our great success!_

*Faith- 10* 
Miracle! Divination Magic!

_The Sakura-Jin gain the power to predict the future through Holy Auguries!_

*Faith* Set Holy Site Bonus 2
Sakurado Empires roll 2d8 when seeking aide.
_The Eggs of God may or may not be dead, but our faith is alive and will last until they return. We look forward to that day and strive ever forward._

*Non-Action* Donate 1 wealth to lure the Trawling Beast North, ideally out of explored waters.

_The titanic monsters have devastated our co-religionists and seek to do more damage!  Marcion decides to offer to help, and to retain the military they were going to donate to the ABS to assist in an effort to remove the things in the coming years._


*Non-Action* The Sakura-Jin spend a favor to rise to rank 4 reputation with the Nacres
Roll

Stat increases-
+1 Econ 

Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 8
Faith 10
Intrigue 1



*Spoiler:  PRS Monument 3/5: The Caves of Therapy*
Show



Petrix has decided to restore the original, unique tile works of the Caves  and install modern lighting to make them more easily appreciated.   The use of square tiles in clear, abstract lines is attested nowhere else in all the many tile patterns of any religious school, Sakura-Jin or Precursor.

Petrix has also ordered the calving of the guide-fish schools used at the university to serve as docents and security for the first visitors as the Caves are opened to visitors after all historical documents are moved to the University for study in a more controlled context.  This has had two effects:  the building of a new wing of the University for humanities as well as biological engineering and the enraging of more conservative ecclessiarchs who are now very aware the guide-fish are a nascent hivemind that is being willfully used and even multiplied against the orthodoxy of Sakurado. 

The Humanities department is viewed with much rejoicing by many scholars and the general public, and has no detractors.  Scholars from various fields and other nations ate invited to lecture.  The famously reclusive Madam Ink is invited to discuss business, but declines, much to the sorrow of her semi-clone, Petrix.

The guide-fish and their ramifications are perhaps more significant.  The fact they exist and seem harmless, and have served for years without any seeming corruption is propounded as evidence that the ancient prohibition on emergent intelligence is misplaced at best.  The fact this liberal theology is most supported by Petrix, a clone of an Outsider who rose to prominence by unorthodox means, is used to unfairly sully it by more conservative ecclessiarchs.   

Two things are commonly brought up in this context.  First is the existence of Project Eusebia, which is superficially similar and a creation of the Nacres, and thus beyond reproach despite its relative uselessness and increasing eccentricity if late.  

The second is Petrix's own accounts salvaged from the Exposer Cult.  The Exposer Cult, it is confirmed, was an early forerunner of the Cherry Blossom movement that held to much harsher strictures including vegetarianism, chastity, and ritual amputations of the second left antenna in hermit-crabs.  All these strictures are echoed in the Sakurado oaths of abstemiousness, celibacy, and moderation in the use of psychoactive substances, but each are radically more strict.  Thus Petrix lays before as part of their master thesis a call for liberalization as a lesson,  portraying St. Psaul not as a fundamentalist nor a novel iconoclast but as a moderate seeking to redirect the nascent movement towards moderation. Thus, they argue, obviously served it well at the time, given the near-extinction of the Baalim religion and the newly-proven evidence of The World Garden as having a historical record dating to the earliest days after the Cataclysm.



Wealth- 4-2=2

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 6+1
Military: 9+1
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 7

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132

* Actions* 
Rolls


* Military: Raise a Unit*
* Military: Raise a Unit*
Between the wars against their northern neighbors and the sacrifice of their soldiers to cleanse corruption from the western regions, the Pfith military has been decimated. It is time now to rebuild it.

* Diplomacy: Press Confederation Claim on Region 104* 
_+1 from Prestige 1, Spend a Treasure._
The Pfith who have claimed aristocratic positions in Region 104 and the native merchants who have had extensive dealings with Pfilghol welcome Olgght's more direct rule with open arms, but will it be enough to sway the remainder of the populace?

* Diplomacy: Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres to 1*
Sakurado faithful have long revered the Nacres, and while the Pfith do not share this ingrained respect, they cannot deny that the Nacres' genetic techniques will be useful in furthering their goals.

*Economy: Colonize Region 105*
_+2 to the roll and bonus holy site on success from cleansing the region using the great cost method, spend a Treasure._
In honor of those brave Pfith who sacrificed their lives to remove the deadly toxins from the depths of Region 105, monuments are erected, graves are dug, and a new settlement arises in the emptiness of the once-dead sea.

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

In the wake of the destruction caused by the Trawling Beasts, a young Pfith is making a name for themselves. Ilgl, the-one-who-builds, a construction forepfith, won command of the rebuilding efforts in Ghlsgtot and instituted new labor policies and construction techniques (some say they learned from a Gotezhar outcast).

*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 0/7
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 12 (Years 34-36)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*
M.A.W.bel v1-3*
Dip: 2
Mil: 2
Eco: 8
Fai: 7
Int: 2
Stat Changes: +2 Eco, +1 Fai

Actions:
Eco: Purchase Pelagic Graftsmer TP 2 in 66 (Support from Riftlings)
Results = Success
Oh, oh my. This is embarrassing. I seem to have blundered. Caught up so much in my deals to acquire exclusive financial domination over the new colony region of sixty three, and the capacity to traverse into those glcial depths, that I absolutely did not realize my Medusa Hands were not close enough to place the merchants on my woven seaweed strings. More embarrassing than anything, and something that can be fixed with only a few cycles of delay to the cost.

Eco: Purchase TP 2 of Ivory Legionnaires in region 49
Results = Success
traitorous herring refuse i'll show them i don't need their ammos forsaken-
Ivory, that's a rare substance! I'll ride your spear every day, soldier boy. Violet, be a dear and help me find the right price, I'll hook 'er in.

Fai: Convert Holy Site 49-1
Results = Success

Fai: Convert Holy Site 49-2
Results = Success
The Maleficent Word Of Mammos decrees that we are all one. Your isolate gods are but shadows on the cave wall. Come, let me guide you to Prosperity.

Opu: Explore Wastes west of 51 (3 treasure)
Results = *Great Success*
Prospect Roll = 15 (Smol Success)
Okay okay so, see, we took our giant rock, I myself sent a portion of myself to board the Big Boulder, floated it way, way. _way_ up high. And then, we dropped it. From sky level all the way into the depths of the wastes. I can see the crater from my high rise house in Magma Falls. _Best. Plan. Ever._

Opu: Buy Open TP 1 of Edible Algae in 69
Results = Success
*The Infestation Will Continue.*


Non-action

[Luxury]>>>Riftlings.
Gravelglass[Tech Supply]>>>Deep Blue
Dragon Scales[This Turn's Fluff Show Of Appreciation]>>>LUX
Oppose Dominion Intrusions
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]: Enshrine the Plastic Flower, guard it.
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.
Roll Sack Resistance for TP 68.2
Results: = Failure
Acquire 1 Prestige from the completion of the Abyssal Base.
Acquire 1 Rep with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road Wastes Exploration.
Acquire 1 Rep with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road Wastes Prospecting.
Acquire 1 Favor with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road Wastes Prospecting 16+ Roll.
Expend 1 Favor with CCA to Raise Rep with CCA by 1.
Poor Chelonians. Everyone thinks you're a buggy, ugly pest. Nobody wants to be your friend, huh? So mean! Don't worry, Mabel will be your friend. Mabel will be your _best_ friend. Oh, Mammos is going to be _so delighted_ when she sees the spiders I'm bringing home.

Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 3
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries.
(Give 1 Treasure to RFT and LUX and DPB.)



Prestige Project (3 action project)
Construct Abyssal Base

Step Three Type up?
*Spoiler: Decorate Abyssal Base*
Show


The final ingredient is, of course, drip. Pretty crystals dripped all over every cubic meter, adorning every inch of the base, lighting the way for those who want to take a tour. They possess a notably different glow than the Firefly Squid already present, and help give a sheen to the increasingly vast amounts of silver and treasures accumulating within the base itself.

The smoke splatters lit up by so many crystals, when viewed from above, look like the misty cloudy night sky of stars above. When it is complete, the attraction is a unique sight and wonder to behold. In its complete form, one can take a ride on Ivory mounts to guard their way through it, even if said Legionnaire mounts are talkative, and perhaps indignant for their position.

Take a photo, show your friends. Take a souvenir, bring it home. There will always be more riches, and sleep easy at night knowing the Abyssals will provide their Stewardly function for Magma Falls.



*Spoiler: Populate Abyssal Base*
Show


Any abyssal base is not barren of living organisms. Even a smoking crater would be meaningless to perform the abyssal function without residents. Firefly Squid will do. The Medusa do not possess enough leeway to procure them in any significant number, but they add to the heat of the base itself. They're easily domesticated, they won't go running off at the sight of Mammos.

Most of all, they add variety within the fog. Light sparkles within it, translucent fog to mix in with the black fog. They don't seem to get much from the Fertile Soil sown within the grounds, and so the Eternal Spring will have to procure supply lines to sustain them.



*Spoiler: Construct Abyssal Base*
Show


The stewards have fled, and while this is a very good thing for the economy of the region in enforcement and independence, it also presents a social problem. Apparently, people, even hives, on the outside think Abyssals are an essential part of a good colony. This is a solvable problem, and by the end, there should be another tourist attraction to marvel at.

The Eternal Spring begins to construct abyssal bastions within their colony. For now, just making Black smoke put of hydrothermal vents. Something to grow, something artificial. The black spots and smog look fashionable from high up above, at least to however the not eyes of most from the eternal spring can recognize such.





*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 6/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -3?



Next Turn: ?
Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 55 Chelonian Hunters X?
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye XXX
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 68 Gravelglass (someone else owns tp 1) (x2)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 68
Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 12

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 10, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Economy]:* Settle Colony of Region 64 (2/3)

2. *[Economy]:* Settle Colony of Region 64 (3/3)
_- With competition for the assistance of Abyssal Stewards growing ever more fierce between various nations, the colonization efforts are stepped up considerably. The freezing depths of the area are a considerable obstacle, but once the first settlements have been properly founded in the area they are set to survive on their own...although matters of communication should the technological support from Stewards cease are still a topic of concern._

3. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 63 (Roll: 19. Success!)
_- In anticipation of peacefully bringing the prosperous area to its sphere of influence, the Hegemony continues to court the nobility of the area and provide their own alternatives. The wedding of the next Frozen King may take place there, after all, and Rham is determined to assure the safety of his successor for as long as he can._

4. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 59, spending 2 treasure (Roll: 23. Success!)
_- The distance between the joint region and Hegemony itself make it somewhat difficult for the security to make its way to their destination, but the Hegemony is determined to uphold its own end of the agreement. With great deal of money being spent to properly integrate the security personnel to the region, they take to their task at last, tension quite palpable after recent raids from the Stewards._

5. *[Economy]:* Buyout TP 2 of Region 78 (Roll: 13. Success!)
_- Urgent orders of buying out food supplies from Dead Cities are sent out of Glacier Crag, to confusion of many._

*Non-actions:*

A. Create a monument: Glacier Food Festival (1/3)

*Spoiler: An idea of grand feast*
Show

_Food has always been important for the culture of Nathi, and with the constant efforts of the people the need for some relief is felt across the nation. As such, the communities begin to come together in pursuit of an idea to create something that'd combine the food culture across the gradually spreading Hegemony: the Glacier Food Festival. Envisioned as a way to bring about some festivity and spread recipes across the nation, this grand project is planned to take place in the Plains of Sarkenos, giving the town of Plain Current something more impressive to boast about.

While the actual construction of the venue is still limited to staking out suitable area in and around the city, the gathering of recipes and furious communication between chefs of all stripes has already begun well in advance. While most of the plans remain decently modest in regards to the dishes on offer, there are at least a few thoughts on some massive centerpiece for the whole festival...although the debate on whenever or not such would be a repeatable feat every year will likely last for a while still.

One thing is for certain, however: the fondness for culinary arts is something bound to bring great many inhabitants of the Hegemony together in less grim and serious setting... and this just might change the fabric of society at large._

B. Train General Kreel in use of new Tacdoc (Cresent Companion reward)

*Spoiler: New Tacdoc: Slaughter-Cadres*
Show

Slaughter-Cadres
_At times, conquest is a secondary concern. When the Hegemony must make their enemy bleed soldiers and lose commanders, Kreel takes to brutal and unorthodox tactics to increase casualties of his foes._

-1 to Maneuvering roll
-1 to Battle roll
+20% enemy casualties
-4 to enemy leader loss roll

C. Buy Seeker Barnacles technology from DNA for a favor

D. Buy Joined-Stalk Companies technology from ABS for a favor

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 12:*



*Leader stats for turn 13:*

Diplomacy - 10
Military - 10
Economy - 10
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 1

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 12)*
Show

*Leader:* Rham the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 10, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 1)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Nedir (king's appointed successor), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 12)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64
Military units: Nathi Legion (4), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 4
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (2)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts), Razor Current Netting

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
An outpost at Narcis's Rest (173)
Round 12
*Actions*

*1. INT - [Investigate southwest of region 49]* 15, SUCCESS Use Phosphorite for Bitter Tourism.
Wastes to the north, and wastes to the south. Is there a passage through the miasma to the west? The newly raised Magma Falls outpost hosts an enterprising exploration team that would like to find out!

*2. ECO - [Send an expedition southwest of Narcis's Rest (173)]* 12, SUCCESS 
Lacking the funds to go farther afield, the Yellow Shade sends a small team to map easy-to-reach waters. 

*3. ECO - [Send an expedition east of W34 in the Crimson Moonlight]* 11, FAILURE
A parasitic infection takes hold of the Crimson Moonlight shortly after launch, and the Crimson Shade is forced to return home early. 

*4. ECO - [Assist sample collection for the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare (1/2 favors)]*
Biologists and rangers are sent to all corners to collect exotic specimens. 

*5. ECO 5 - [Send a trade route to the Shark King (SHK)]*
As the Shark King's nomads swell their numbers in the calm temperate waters, they're approached by a small Lux-Glossian party, the Celadon Shade.

Their mer leader is easily recognizable as Matriarch Lera, renowned for her wildly successful exploration debut four years ago and her bold attempt to marry into Middish royalty three years ago at Oliver's ball. While perhaps old in the eyes of other cultures, the nearly fifty year old mer is one of the youngest and most ambitious Matriarchs in Lux-Glossia's ruling body. Biologically incapable of ever ascending to Lux-Glossia's highest political office due to her race's mediocre life span, she seeks to gather power through unconventional means. 

The Celadon Shade has come to the Shark King to petition to be allowed to travel with the nomads as Lux-Glossia's first contact with undiscovered waters far and foreign. Their heavy packs are stuffed with salty brineray jerky, crispy kelp strips wrapped around roasted pure berries, and phosphorite blocks to heat future meals. Where the Celadon Shade travels, Lux-Glossian supply convoys are sure to follow.
*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Offer Bitter Tourism and Anoxic Adaptation to the Divine Nacres to repay favor debt.* The Matriarchs offer thanks to the Divine Nacres for excellent work and express hopes of continuing friendly relations.

*3. Submit a species writeup to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare. (2/2 favors)*
*Spoiler: The Double Sailfish*
Show

The double sailfish is a long, thin fish with a pointed bill. It's named for the two large dorsal fins that protrude from its back in a V-shape. These fins are often asymmetrical and brightly-colored in many hues. Between the two fins, it is easy to fit a rider or strap supply packs. Some Lux-Glossian exploration teams use them as mounts for quick and efficient travel, but they can be difficult to care for. Only the expeditions to the farthest reaches can usually spare the expense of feeding these large creatures and hiring their specialized caretakers. They swim extremely quickly, but their metabolism burns through a proportional amount of squid and small fish to fuel that speed. 


*4. Continue a monumental undertaking. [2/3 rounds]* 
With samples collected, catalogued, and sketched, it's time for mock-ups of the gigantic mural to be created. Several local sculptors are commissioned to make small-scale models of the entire available cliff-face and to plan out the positioning of each species. Moldable models of brinerays, gardenbearer turtles, war jellies, and all the other species of the world's waters are tweaked to perfection. Colorful dyes are group up from tiny tubeworms and applied to each species. After many iterations, much arguing, and no fewer than five readjustments of the budget, the plan for Rumond's living mural is finalized!

*5. Send Luminescent Crystal to ESP through the trade route.* 

*6. Accept Dragon Scales from ESP.* Couriers to the Magma Falls outpost flaunt shiny scale jewelry and accessories as a passive declaration of "yeah, I've been to cool places." It becomes a bit of a fashion fad. 

*7. Accept trade route from STC.* Establishing an outpost in Seatide will aid future explorations to the east of polar waters. 

*8. Pay 5 treasure to gain 1 PRS.* (Rank 2 > Rank 2 with 1 partial prestige) 
*News and Discoveries*

 As with any religion, there are always those that argue that the teachings of the clergy are not being extended far enough. For the most fervent of Lux-Glossian Way followers, the chance to travel to the extreme south of the world and found an outpost of like-minded individuals is a siren-call. As a consequence, those that run the Magma Falls outposts in the depths of the polar sea are the truest believers of the faith. Grand Matriarch Yree seems to be withholding funds from the exploration teams. Perhaps she intends to commission something with them ..?

*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Yree of the Blue Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 11:*
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +2 Economy

*Ruler stats for round 12:*
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 11: Auction for Tipsy John ends (not planning on bidding)
End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends (0/2 entries complete)
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends (0/2)
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends (probably not using)
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends 
End of round 15: Chora offer to sway factions in owned regions for favors ends 
Gaining 2 treasure per round, 1 treasure left over from last round
Gained 3 treasure from the banished merchants = 5 current treasure
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Make a flag!
Drawing
Coding

----------


## Gengy

Round 12
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 137 [4/4] (Expand TP2: Wild Armored Gharials)
_Though it takes longer than expected, Gosto G'Cor is at last tamed enough for colonists to subsist on their own._*[Economy]* Establish Colony in 174 [4/4] (Expand TP2: Sugarweed)
_The large caravan of new colonists finish the swim to the far western colony, New Korasoon.  With so many colonists, many whom are skilled builders, it is a quick bit of work to finish permanent settlements._*[Intrigue]* Build a Smoking Garden in 136 [4/4]
_Finally receiving permission to build a Smoking Garden, the Gotezhar waste no time in showing the Abyssal Stewards their effectiveness.  Effectiveness that is somehow limited by an unknown factor..._*[Intrigue]* Secret Action [Use 1 Treasure]
_Squall Essensio retires, in favor of Squall Kagado.  Yet, the famous Gotezhar general is oddly absent from his Nuven..._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_Feytor Mira'din, the new 'big boss' of the Builder's Union, knows the limits of her strength.  She calls for volunteers to help protect the growing number of regions under the Union's control.  To her surprise, a vast number of willing volunteers answer her; Gotezhar and Mer both!_*[Military]* Raise (2) Units [1, plus 1 for ABS reward]
_With assistance from the Abyssal Stewards, Feytor Mira'din develops strike teams, suited best for quick attacks._

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesThe Trawling Beasts are devastating to the landscape, but with no other recourses at the moment, Feytor Mira'din continues to encourage them to where they will hopefully do the least damage.  [Encourage the Trawling Beasts North using a supply of Pure Berries and +1 Treasure]Squall Essensio can feel the Strain coming, and so finds themselves a worthy successor to their style of command.  Squall Kagado gladly accepts the responsibilities.  [*General Updated* from Squall Essensio (10) to Squall Kagado (10), _Aim For the Storm's Center_]*Build a Great Work - The Statue of Korasoon* (1/3)
Feytor Mira'din commissions the Joontar, specifically Joontar Arjiloza, to work with local builders and create a statue to commemorate Profundus Korasoon.  Mira'din asks that it be life size, but also that it _does something_ besides just look nice, as she feels Korasoon would have abhorred having a statue without some additional function.  Joontar Arjiloza agrees.  Practicality was one of the Profundus's corner stones.  Arjiloza rounds up several very skilled Workers, and they get to work on designing the statue.  It takes them several years just to get the design correct.  The first function that they consider is some kind of war golem, and it takes several moons of Joontar Arjiloza insisting that it is possible before the well regarded smart Gotezhar finally concedes that the Builder's Union lacks key parts.  Such as anything that can cause stone to come to life.  After spending _more_ time trying to _find_ such a thing, Joontar Arjiloza goes back to the drawing board, and starts work on a life size statue that children can play with... but again, has to admit that if it's just a statue, children won't exactly find it _fun_.  At last, with some suggestions from the Workers, Arjiloza proposes that they _add_ the statue to the top of the Cloud Observatory, where even in storms the waves don't reach... and make it a large bowl.  The statue will not only look good, but will _fill_ with Rain given enough time.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...Feytor Mira'din, continues to train her Lank'a Master spear style.  Every morning, before seeing to the needs of the Union, she can be found outside her office in Dounpor, either swinging her spear in a kata she has made herself, or leading small Mer children who are learning from her.Mira'din has seemingly given up on fighting her nuven about getting a mate for her.  She frequently is seen with a new male Mer, just talking with them; almost interviews, these male Mer generally only last one or two sessions, before a new one shows up.The delays to the colonization of the new regions, New Korasoon (174) and Gosto G'Cor (137), are noticed by many.  Some more outspoken Mer blame the Divine Nacres, though _evidence_ of such a claim is lacking.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
5
6
6
4
2*

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
0
0
0
0


*Treated as a 4 for from PRS Rank 4 for rolls
New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Mil, +1 Econ, +1 Int


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (7  / 12)
General(s):
- Squall Essensio (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (4 / 10)

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


Perturbed by the enigmatic entity Mammon, the Elder Council sends a delegation to the Eternal Springs to inquire about their intentions. Why have they summoned this strange being, and what are their intentions with it?The Seatide Confederacy has no desire to be drawn into a fight with a friendly neighbor, but out of respect for the Abyssal Stewards, requests that they send a delegation to present their evidence and concerns regarding Mammon.Judge Flash of Green is replaced by Judge Azure Gleam after coming down with a fatal case of the Rotting disease, exacerbated by old age.




*Actions:*

[Economy] Impress Merchants (65) - Spending 3 Treasure. Providing Rust-Veined Pumice
_In a rare unanimous vote, the Council decides on a swift and all-out response to this challenge to their trade network. After much debate over who to send, the Bitterlight Drift wins the contract. Seatide merchnts are quick to remind the locals of their past generosity. It was Seatide that saved the region from economic collapse after the Reavers attacked. Can they trust that their new suppliers will show the same commitment?_

[Economy] Establish Trade Route with Lux Glossia
_Costa Seria incursions make it clear that Seatide needs access to Temperate markets. Aside from potential, gains from lucrative new resources, the Confederacy urgently needs a route to strike back at Temperate competitors in their home markets._

[Diplomacy]Exhibit Great Work
_Famed weaver and artist Red at Dawn has completed the Banner of Odyssey. This enormous banner, six feet tall and two-hundred and fifty feet long, depicts the story of the Pepsin' migration from their homeland, their battles and tribulations, and eventual settlement at Seatide. The great banner is embroidered with bioluminescent inks and a new, holographic printing technique that causes the images in the weave to emerge from the weave as colorful, three-dimensional images. As the banner twists and bends in the currents, the angles of light give a semblance of movement to the images, creating a vast, moving picture of shimmering colors._ 

[Diplomacy] Diplomatic Mission North of 80

[Military] Recruit Unit
[Military] Recruit Unit
_Caution is a wise byword. Seatide has enjoyed peace for many years now; the presence of two more regiments of Sting Warriors should ensure that potential enemies choose to negotiate, rather than wage war._ 

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Support SEN buyout in 68
_The Confederacy is more than willing to open doors for their allies._
Accept the Bare Trap
_The Confederacy gladly accepts the Riftling's strange gift. The campaign to prepare for the Reaver's potential return to Seatide continues._ 

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=642
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=648

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Azure Gleam
Diplomacy: 5 (+1)
Military: 2 (+1)
Economy: 6 (+1)
Faith: 2
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 4

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +5
*ETP Total*: 27

*Treasure*: 5 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+1 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+2 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(187) - Merchant

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 12



*Leader: Tuatahi the Second Bubble Bender*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 3
Economy: 5
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5
Expected Gains: +3 Eco, +1 Dip, +1 Int

_Note: I cannot yet post links to the forum, but my rolls are on there, I promise._

*Standard Actions*
*ECO*  Explore Northeast of 153 using an Expedition action. (Success!)*ECO*  Explore Northwest of 153 using an Expedition action. (Success!)*INT*  Explore North of 153 using an Investigation action. (Success!)*ECO*  Buyout Region 5's Trading Post 2. (Failure...)*DIP*  Raise Organization Reputation with the Divine Nacres. (Failure...)

*Bonus Actions*
*ECO*  Buyout Region 153's Trading Post 2. (Success!)*ECO*  Buyout Region 153's Trading Post 3. (Failure...)*ECO*  Special 5  Specialized Ship.*INT*  Special 5  Procure Spy. (Intrigue Roll: 9)*DIP*   Raise Organization Reputation with the Abyssal Stewards. (Success!)

*Non-Actions*
ORG  Create a song for the Chora.PRS - Start a 3-round monumental task.Assist in both Buyouts in 153 due to Mercantile support.



*Spoiler: Exploration Fluff*
Show

You know what they say, fish are curious creatures, known for the ability to navigate areas properly and return to home when the time has come. And the Taika are no exception, sending out several Classes of explorers, bubble powers in tow, out into the great expanse of the sea, in the eternal search for beauty.


*Spoiler: Specialized Ship Fluff*
Show

Class Opala, a large group of Taika explorers under strict orders from the Teacher himself to better understand the power of the bubble for the purposes of movement. Indeed, given specialized training and hours of daily practice, this group of two dozen or so elite fish are now able to generate a raft-like structure out of the hardiest of bubbles known to Miru Miru. They can then enter it for protection, and swim through dangerous waters with significantly less fear. And best of all, it can easily be regenerated as long as the members continue their training.


*Spoiler: Spy Fluff*
Show

Code name Henehene, known for his wide array of disguises, has recently found himself in greater graces with Tuatahi after a generous gift of the finest stones were delivered to the Teacher's bubble garden. Supposedly, it was a friendly gift between old chums, not having anything to do with his desire for a new position in the government. Alas, his skill will come in handy, indeed.


*Spoiler: Chora Song Fluff*
Show

Upon hearing of the collection of songs being collected by one of the world sea's most premier organizations, Miru Miru's people decide it best to contribute something of their own, now that they have been recognized by the world stage as an independent nation. Perhaps a short traditional hymn praising the the reflection of the sun upon the bubbles of the nation will suffice. With that decided, a Secretary to Tuatahi spoke to a variety of elders and scholars, and eventually wrote a message to the people of the Chora, including a folk verse known as the Kukuila. 


*Spoiler: Monumental Task Fluff*
Show

Tuatahi knew that his success was only possible thanks to the first Bubble Bender, and has therefore called for a monument to be erected in their honor by the base of the most culturally significant spot in Aniwana: the Toka Toka. By the base, directly in front, there will be a gloriously fashionable statue depicting the first Bubble Bender. The first step is to create a scholastic collection of the most colorful stones and the most vibrant of plant life, of course. A single School of Miru Miru's finest collectors have been sent out across the region to gather the supplies, much to the delight of the people looking forward to seeing the grand stature of the first Bubble Bender come to life once more.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Adiratna*
Diplomacy 10
Military 10
Economy 10
Faith 2
Intrigue 6

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Intrigue_
_..._

*Actions*
*Economy 10* - Introduce a new Technology - Indah's Embrace

_Compelled to follow Indah's grand endeavor to the depths of the Maw, the Mistresses of the Lambent Syndicate fund a number of prospective inventors seeking a solution.  The most promising proposal, in a strange twist of luck, emerges from the territories of Glistering Mistress Kirana, whose stewardship of the Khandeeps had previously served only to feed a growing blood lust.  However, cultured strains of the extremophiles found in the vicinity of local aragonite clusters proved capable of establishing a symbiotic link with the mineral composite, grafting the organisms to aragonite constructs to allow a continued source of heat to maintain the crystal's structure and also providing a flexible pressure seal whereby such hardsuits could be fitted.  The transparent armor of the Embrace, radiant with its residual heat, provides ample protection at depths previously lethal to the kucen and their thralls._*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue* - Coerce TP 2 in Senja Bersinar (Region 2) - 9*Intrigue* - Seek out a method whereby the Eel's Hum might be protected against, spending 1 Treasure - 11*Intrigue* - Dissidents against the Lambent Matron's consolodation of power in Senja Bersinar are rounded up and forcibly exposed to the terrible hum of the Eel Without End.  Their minds, once cleansed of treasonous thoughts, might yet serve.*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.11>
 <Update Round 12 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.12 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ CRY>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.6.12/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.6.12

D:10 M:9 E:10 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy*  *Raise Reputation with ABS* (Roll: 21, use of treasure)
_ <subcurrent><º))))>< 
, , , Dictate: Acquire all information . . . 
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent>_ 
2.*Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:

But let us have no objection, I dare say. 
And so, like so many others, I waited 
I waited for my fate to pass me by 
And hoped every minute 
Some Princes as I knew 
Could inspire me with "Awake!"
Obedient as any Princess, though alas
Of my own House, I waited 
I waited there till I spied my fortune
 And heard the Little Song of the Goldfish. 
Yes, I had guessed and hoped all alongExit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: sovereignty is necessary tool for managing ones fate . . .
. . . report: control over fate is necessary for existence . . . 
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._
3. *Diplomacy*  *Sway Aristocratic Faction in Region 179* (Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))>< search for external stimuli
. . . report: found.
. . . query: is stimuli result of non-fungible life.
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . report: yes.
. . . proceed to initial Non-Pisces Civilization (NPC) current pattern.
<swim>
. . . dictate: assess teeth to fish-flesh ratio.
(if ratio unacceptable true:
. . . dictate: over spawn Sea Bream . . .
. . . dictate: over feed Bream with sucrose paste . . .
. . . report: most effective sucrose paste sourced from red beans . . .
. . . report: sucrose paste indulged Bream attractive for consumption . . .
. . . dictate: term such treated Bream as Culinary Overindulged Offering Keepers (COOKies) . . .
. . . dictate: supply COOKies to targeted nodes . . .
(true: further assessments proceed . . .
. . . report: control over NPC dictated by nodes termed aristocratic.
(true: Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies
. . . report: COOKies increase Nodes trust of Herring . . .
. . . dictate: assess trust of Herring. . .
(if trust in Herring supersedes all other trust:
. . . dictate: once obtaining free support calls deem Aristocratic Node Phished.
(false trust in Herring is not increased:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence)
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have accepted COOKies))
(false: repeat function until Aristocratic Nodes have been Phished))
(if ratio unacceptable false:
. . . dictate: terminate sequence))
</swim>
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
4. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
5. *Military*  *Raise Unit*
6. *Military*  *Raise Unit (x2 ABS Crescent Companion)*

*Non-Actions*

_1. Control Spread of Infection (Roll: 17)
2. Use one ABS Favor to increase Reputation (As discussed with Role - aiming for REP 4 and the roll to beat is 21
 <subcurrent><º))))>< 

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



Told Yall, yall just an experiment to them. Side effects, makes ones stomach boil  pansies too scared to test it on themselves.

</Interrupt>
</Man in Blue>

><(((( º> 
</subcurrent> 
 . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Region Controls: 5
Vassals: 2
Colonies: 1
Units: 12

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Chosen Consumer of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:9 F:6 I:5*
*Actions:*

*Military  Raise Units*

*Non-Actions:*

*Accept Trade Route from LUX*

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 5
Treasure: 2
General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)


[I]<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



Yowzer, well would yall look at that. Yall had my curiosity, but now yall have my attention . . .

----------


## Kythia

The Magaramachi[/B]

Tropical, Region 11

Ruler:  Leviathan
D2 ; M8 ; E4 ; F4 ; I2


Something Appropriate!

*Standard round actions (5)*

*1)*Help Lojan? - Mil?

*2)*[SIZE=3]Seek aid in the exploration - Faith


*3)*[SIZE=3]Retry the never ending attempt at exploration

*4)*All this is mine (Economy- Hoard Treasure)
Replace the treasure spent in 3

*5)*[SIZE=3]Start military research


*Net effects in Round 10*
Military+ 1, Economy +1
Treasure 1->1 (Current Max 5)


*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Mil 5 used.

*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) - Tactical Doctrine awaiting approval
5 Units (out of five)





*Non-actions for Round 10*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.*Songline of the Sunilt Seas* Provide the turtle riders with a song _(See below)_

*Spoiler: Songline of the Sunlit Seas*
Show

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 13-15 of the Tenure of Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 12

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy]* Raise rep with CCA from -2 to -1: 10
Over a decade has passed since the Grand Master's first overtures to the Chora were rebuffed, and he hopes that they will be more amenable to mending relations with the Order (even if the Knights are still rather confused about what, exactly, was so bad about their war). However, the Ocslangue Knights he sends to correct their past failures seem inexplicably uninterested in their mission, and talks are sporadic and awkward.

2. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocracy in [Region 116]: 14
The Grand Master cannot be everywhere at once, and so charges the Order with further improving relations with his new allies by marriage. The Inslangue work to win over the Order of the Violet Crown, successfully relating their nature to that of the Order and impressing the nobles with their strategic acumen.

3. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocracy in [Region 118]: 16
Meanwhile, the Hislangue travel east to sway the sea cow herders, presenting themselves as kindred spirits. If somewhat haughty in speech, the Order Knights are still reliable and mighty when it matters.

4. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocracy in [Region 176], using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: 16
Finally, a group of diplomats hand-picked by the Grand Master travel to Palacia via Giantsbane Seed, continuing westward to as-yet neglected seas on the southern passage. They speak of similarities between the local faiths and the Flowing Way and extend an offer of protection to the ruler, who seems moderately interested but fails to win over the rest of the nobility.

5. *[Intrigue]* Secret: 8
For all the ongoing diplomatic maneuvering, news from Orope is quieter than usual.... 

Nonactions:


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

The Grand Master's marriages are fruitful, and with the aid of the Divine Nacres three children are born, all sons. The eldest is a Middish (or at least mostly-Middish), who his father names Martin. Following soon after are Percival, a Mer with distinctively Middish photophores alongside his distinctively [Region 118] ancestry, and Feirefis, an Anuran with mottled green and grey skin. The Grand Master is said to find great joy in his children, perhaps because he cannot find joy in any of the other events happening about him....
.Unrest reigns in the Order as the fragile truce brokered by Grand Master Oliver's election shatters once again into discord. It seems that many of his supporters in the dynastic faction were simply biding their time until a new heir could be found, and they are so fed up with Oliver's abuse of the position that they would prefer one of the newborn children as Grand Master over their father. Many others are willing to overlook the rampant corruption, but are infuriated by his complete refusal to commit Knights to a preemptive assault on the Trawling Beasts - a menace which not only threatens Orope but has in fact already narrowly missed destroying the Lux-Glossians. The electoral factions, who never supported Oliver to begin with, find themselves in a position to broker a deal whereby Oliver's young son Martin is elected as Grand Master with Knight Juan Fernández de Heredia, a hardline electoralist and handpicked candidate, to serve as  Grand Master ad interim until Martin is deemed old enough to serve in his own right. Though the compromise violates both longstanding tradition and the actual written law of the Order - at the most basic level, Knight de Heredia is not the Second Master and thus has no right to act as a regent - it finds sufficient support for the factions to deliver an ultimatum as the 15th year of Grand Master Oliver's tenure. Oliver resigns in favor of his son a week later, seeing no way to keep power.
.Acting Grand Master de Heredia immediately calls an assembly of the entire Order to vote on whether Oliver should be exiled from Order waters. Being too young even to hunt his own food, Grand Master Martin's opinion on the matter is not sought. The former Grand Master and his family except for Martin abandon Orope before a quorum is reached for the vote, and though the exile fails to pass, he does not return. Reports filter in that he has spent time in both [Region 116] and [Region 118], presumably with his wives' families, but his current whereabouts are unknown.
.Two marriages....
.Polar connections....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current Stats
*Diplomacy*: 6
*Military*: 3
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: *10*
*Intrigue*: 5

New Ruler Next Round? *Yes*
Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Stats
*Diplomacy*: 
*Military*: 
*Economy*: 
*Faith*: 
*Intrigue*: 
Rolls

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Diplomacy


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 1

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103
Turn 12
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Uschi Alverna has died. After several months of convalescence, the Alverna family announces that she passed in her sleep. The funeral is private and quiet, and she is buried in Palacia, despite the offer of the clergy to take her remains to the Temple of Narcis once it is restored. Over the following weeks, there is a series of meetings with the heads of each of the Costa, following which each recognizes Duarte Alverna as Padrino of the Costa. He takes quickly to the position, shedding his youthful easygoing reputation as the other families realize he has been quite competently studying Uschi's methods of efficiently keeping track of all the family businesses. While he yet lacks her decades of experience, the immediate question of his capability is quickly quelled as very few operations see much stress in transition.


*Actions:*

1) *[Miltary]* Recruit Units x2 (ABS Crescent Companion reward)
_Illdo Loura is eager to take advantage of the benefits provided by the Stewards' compendium of military knowledge, and increases the efforts of recruitment drives. The numbers are bolstered by nereid from the west, in particular those displaced by the Trawlers and looking to combat their feelings of helplessness in the face of those creatures._

2) *[Economy]* Buyout Trade Post - Region 133 TP2 (Roll: 10 - Failure)


3) *[Economy]* Buyout Trade Post - Region 63 TP1 (Roll: 10 - Failure)


4) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site: Region 103 HS3 - The Temple of Duarge (Roll: 9 - Failure)
_The Conclave of the Seven Divines sends an recovery expedition to help the clergy of the west sea in their efforts to reassure and stabilize the populace spiritually in the wake of the Trawlers. Perhaps it will also help convince some that there is more to faith than tests._

5) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site: Region 173 HS1 - The Temple of Narcis (Roll: 6 - Failure)


6) *[Faith]* Seek Aid - Convert 173-1 (Roll: 9 - Failure)

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 1 Treasure on conversion actions (2 total).
Resist impress attempt on Region 65 by STC. (STC: 23; Roll: 6 - Failure)

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 6; Military 5; Economy 4; Faith 3; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Faith +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Priestess of Jurxo; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union, The Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x2, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 5
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (2[1])
*Favors:* ABS (0)
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103, 130
*Effective Trading Posts 30 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 12*

Reputation Slots Change Reminder: At the beginning of Round 13, Reputation 2+ slots for PRS will be reduced to ten (10).

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

The concentrated power of the Eel Without End can scour away memories, relationships, even entire minds if you cannot escape the endless _incessant terrible HUM_. 

*The Eel Without End Coerces TP1 in Region 6 and TP2 in Senja Bersinar (2)!
Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Binar Fajar (7) are converted to The Song In Scarlet - LIT may choose to convert these Holy Sites back to Crimson Chant as a non-action this turn, if they so desire.
The Eel Without End slithers into Region 8, Region, 18 and the Dunes of Revelation (17).
The Mercantile Support in Retret Ringan (19) and the Clerical Support in Region 20 become Open.*

*Spoiler*
Show

Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional region for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.If the Eel Without End enters a Region it is already present in, it becomes _omnipresent_.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent count as 3 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties (this replaces and does not stack with the previous region increase).The intense and prolonged exposure to the energy of the Eel Without End results in strange effects on the behavior of both wildlife and local populations when omnipresent:When the Eel Without End enters a region for the second time, it will attempt to Convert 2 random holy Sites in the region to a different religion, determined semi-randomly.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent may sometimes present an opportunity to be Prospected, and controlled, Unruly, or Rebellious Supports may become Open.Exceptionally prolonged exposure may have further consequences


Unlike so many others, the Kucen of The Lighthouse do not even attempt to deafen themselves to the buzzing of the Endless Eel. For many of the priesthood it has become something like a comfort - even meditative. To lose oneself in the endless hypnotic blur of scale and fin and color flowing past, floating on a sea of tension, buoyed by that overwhelming sound-which-is-not-sound. Some never come back, of course, but where others fight the power of the Eel, fearfully clinging to what they know, those within the Lighthouse have always been drawn towards that which is beautiful and dangerous. They are not strangers to risk.

But it is by risks that discoveries are made: over the long years, some of the most dedicated of the Lucent Order - including their foremost member known only as The Vessel - can feel patterns in the Eels song. They are subtle, impossible for those unfamiliar with the natural ebb and flow of the Titans power to discern as any different from random static in the mind. But it is there. The power it emanates carries every thought of the Great Eel, the Order claims - so great a mind that it overpowers all other minds which would dare intrude upon its presence. All but the Order, now accustomed by long exposure so that they might better understand the majesty of their goddess - proof that they are Her chosen people. It would, of course, be the strongest blasphemy to suggest that the Endless Eel, Indah Radiant, Terror Made Manifest, is not possessed of a great and terrible mind - but it does seem that Her thoughts are remarkably straightforward. Bestial, almost. And always - _always_ - so desperately hungry.

*The Lighthouse has gained the ability to commune with the Eel Without End!

LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.*
*LIT loses 2 Reputation with ABS!*

The Sirens of the Lambent Syndicate send envoys to the Maw, peering as they might to try and uncover the secret of the Eel Without End. Without any capacity to descend into the depths, they are hard-pressed to discover any direct clue as to the Eels finity. Stymied, the Kucen settle for trying to document the width of the Eels body as it streams endlessly past - and unfortunately, they have to do so themselves, given the labors cognitive nature. Over the course of long months of recordkeeping which manages to be simultaneously lethally dangerous and exceptionally boring, it becomes clear that the Eels body is slowly becoming flatter and taller - theres too much variability in the measurements (as much a result of the difficulty of doing so accurately as anything else) to make much in the way of predictions based on the rate of change, but they think it seems likely that, however exceptionally, unnaturally long the Eel might be, it will - eventually - End.

The Trawling Beasts are directed Northwest by the combined efforts of the Gotezhar Builders Union the Cyphiri Union, and trample through Region 101, Region 103, Region 104, The Pfithreef (132), and Region 133, before clambering onto the large rocky island bordering Palacia (134), The Great Kelpland (131), and New Gloucester (130). There they remain, though it seems unlikely this is their final destination - which is confirmed when great dust clouds rise from the area - their initial direction of travel appears to be towards the north-east.

Their passage is not without consequence, however - though the site of their initial incursion, region 101, is fortunate enough to see damage only to roads, wilderness, and minor settlements, others are not so lucky

*Spoiler: Trawling Beast Effects*
Show

Costa Sereia successfully relocate the Adventuring Scholars along with their records and tools. from the path of the Trawling Beasts! An important and renowned school (Holy Site 1) in Region 103 is destroyed - the Clerical Support in Region 103 become Unruly! Region 103 may be Prospected!

Holy Site 2 in Region 104 is damaged, and becomes Open - the Clerical Support in Region 104 become Unruly!

The City of Ghlsgtot is damaged, and will require two Economy actions to repair rather than one. The Boiling Ring (Holy Site 1) in Ghlsgtot is destroyed! The Merchant Support in The Pfithreef (132) becomes Open! The Pfithreef (132) may be Prospected!

Holy Site 2 and an important breeding ground for Wave Scorpions (Trading Post 1) in Region 133 are destroyed! The Merchant Support in Region 133 becomes Open! Region 133 may be Prospected!


*Each country may put forth effort to attempt to lure them towards a general direction (North, Northeast, or East) this round. If the Titans choose that route, any Treasure offered as part of the attempt will be lost - otherwise, it may be recovered. This may also be possible in future rounds.*

Given the amount of time spent atop the island by the Trawling Beasts, it is possible something of value may have been left by them: sheddings, droppings - perhaps even eggs? The only way to know would be to go looking - but who could survive such a dangerous environment?


_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


Round Opener Addenda:
*The Shifting Ennead fails to displace the Kar-Nath Hegemony from their Favored position with the Abyssal Stewards, falling back to Reputation Rank 2!*

*RFT loses 1 Reputation with the Abyssal Stewards!*

The Abyssal Stewards take some time to determine the best way to assist their allies in the Cyphiri Union - much of which is the result of a deep reluctance on the part of many Koreshom to part with even one of their most sacred relics, though it fits the needs of the Union perfectly. Eventually they are overridden by the Grandmaster Stewards, however, and the Smiths prepare one of the lesser Piryon Ma'yanom for transport. A kelp-like tangle of innumerable alloys which sprawl out more than 20 mer-lengths in every direction, rooted in a large seed-like chunk of volcanic stone. When one traverses about the tangle, regardless of angle or direction, innumerable patterns form and vanish before the eyes, each centered around the seed, all alike but none identical. The sight is hypnotizing - at least until it becomes dizzying. Whats more, though the speed is imperceptible, the irregular tendrils of multicolored metal shift and grow over time. Though this is one of the least prodigious of its kind, the Stewards believe it should still more than suffice for the purposes of the Cyphiri, who are informed of the simplicity of its use: keep it close at hand during large construction projects and work steadily - the Piryon Mayan will learn to shape it into blossoming.

*Lesser Piryon Mayan: Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.*

To the Costa Sereia, the Abyssal Stewards bring a discreet gift - and the smallest yet. An incredibly small pearl, perhaps the size of the tip of a Mers tooth, and a selection of variously sized obsidian spheres, each perfectly smooth but for a small indentation into which the pearl fits perfectly, and inlaid with glittering golden veins. When they learn of the late Madrinas illness, they offer their condolences to Duarto, along with an explanation - together, these items compose the Peninah Ayin, the power of which can only be utilized when the pearl is inserted into one of the spheres, which must then be inserted into the wielders eye socket in place of one of their eyes - whether it was previously lost, or removed specifically for this purpose, matters not. Any further explanations must be held far away from prying eyes

*Peninah Ayin: Increases the Intrigue score of a single Spy by 1; this does not stack with the effect of other artifacts which might do the same. May be lost if the Spy is captured or killed, and cannot be Stolen without knowing the location of the Spy.*

For the Abyssal Stewards, it is a time for celebration - Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, has surpassed the Bottomless Trial and erupted from the deepest oceans, having borne witness to the ineffable and emerged a changed Pfith. With them, they bear a fragment of irregular stone that perpetually glows with heat and power - one which none but they themselves can grasp without unbearable pain. Olgghts eyes now carry a very similar brilliance to them - a fire within as deep and endless as the oceans themselves. Those who would meet their gaze must risk drowning in that light - much as Olgght might risk being consumed by it.

*Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, has Stared Into The Abyss and passed the Bottomless Trial, emerging from the depths with an Imperfect Core Fragment and becoming an Effulgent Witness, a title which will pass to all worthy inheritors of their Core Fragment.*
*Spoiler: Effulgent Witness Mechanics*
Show

*While an Effulgent Witness has a Reputation of 2 or better with the Abyssal Stewards, they are unable to be targeted by the effects of the Abyssal Stewards Secrets of the Depths. Additionally, their die size for all die rolls targeting Titans or resisting the effects of Titans is increased by one step; this stacks with any other effects that change die size, such as Cultural Identities.

Most of an Effulgent Witnesss powers depend on their Core Fragment, an artifact with which they possess a unique bond; even if it is stolen, they always know the location and exactly who is in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, they have a +4 bonus to resist such thefts as long as it is not stored within a Holy Order, and a +4 bonus on any action which would retrieve their Core Fragment.

An Effulgent Witnesss maximum attribute scores are increased to 12, rather than 10. If they are not in possession of their Core Fragment, any attribute above 10 is treated as being a 10 for all purposes. When rolling for an action of an attribute above 10, they may choose to roll as if their attribute was 10; if they do not, then at the end of the round, they must make a leader loss roll with a -1 penalty for each such action beyond the first; on a 1 or lower, they are consumed by the intensity of the powers they are wielding, and die. Resistance rolls do not necessitate or add additional penalties to these leader loss rolls. Additionally, whenever an Effulgent Witness personally participates in a battle using an effective Military score above 10, their effective unit count is increased by 1 as a result of their personal power.

While in possession of their Core Fragment, an Effulgent Witness may take a special action using any attribute to roll all appropriate resistance rolls on behalf of one of their Vassals, for one turn. This does not allow rerolling failed resistances the Vassal may have already attempted.

An Effulgent Witness may use their Core Fragment to tap into the same energies utilized by the Abyssal Stewards; they are always considered to possess the Magma Forges technology (which is impossible to trade) while in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, once per turn as a special Faith action, they may attempt to refine their Imperfect Core Fragment through a form of focused meditation which is more effective in deeper regions.*


*[Offer] Abyssal Technologies* -

(_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Joined-Stalk Companies Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*[Action - Economy] Begin rebuilding Trade Post 3 in Region 59 [1/3]*

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Verglas Volumes. Available to Polar zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Volumes. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Offer] Bounty of the Depths* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher._ )

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )

*[Request] Quarantine Measures* - (_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like aid in fighting the servants of Mammos - which they suspect to be a Titan of most unusual nature. Reward: If accepted, +1 Treasure per successful Sack of a Rustplagued country. Penalty: If refused, -1 Favor. If accepted but failed, -1 Favor and -1 Reputation. Deadline: May be accepted or refused until the end of Round 12. If accepted, have until the end of Round 14. Details: Applicable only to Reputation 3+ countries within 6 regions of a TP controlled by ESP, or Reputation 2+ countries within 1 region of a TP controlled by ESP._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


Round Opener Addenda:
*LOL and LUX each gain 1 Rep w/ CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road for exploring W26 and W34, respectively.*

*[Offer] Chelonian Technologies* -

(_Offer: The Chelonian Chora are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Adventuring Parties Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

(_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline:  End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road* - (_Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Kalama Musi E Kulupu Pona* - (_Offer: The Chelonian Chora might sing your praises, for a price! Benefit: Sways a Faction in a region the requesting country controls, on their behalf. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available only to countries of Reputation 1 or higher._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


*[Offer] Nacreous Technologies* - 

(_Offer: The Divine Nacres are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Seeker Barnacles Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

(_Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare. Available for Temperate zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Genus Taxonomia. 1 Favor earned for spending an Economy or Intrigue action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._)

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose._)

*[Request] Side Effects May Include* - (_Request: The Divine Nacres would like to do some field experiments in the waters of those they favor. Reward: Unpredictable effect(s) if allowed as a non-action. Penalty: -1 Reputation for if refused. Deadline: If not allowed, assumed to be refused at the end of Round 12. Details: Applicable to Reputation 3+ countries only._ )



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


Round Opener Addenda:
*COS gained 1 Prestige as a result of their Cultural Identity.*
*LOL and LUX fall to PRS Rank 2 from Big Fish In Small Ponds! ESP and DPB fall to PRS Rank 1 from Big Fish In Small Ponds!*

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Distinction] The Politics Of Identity* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to establish a Cultural Identity will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to Perfect a Tactical Doctrine will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: None. Availability: Cultural Identity in: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical, Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Polar_)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._)

*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_



*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. Duration: Indefinite. Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only._)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 8
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:

1) *Faith*: Direct the Eel without End to strike at the Abyssal Stewards! Feast upon the bones of the infidels who dare cry havoc at our rapturous enlightenment! May her eyes go white with the brilliance of their flames guttered in her teeth. We brandish the Radiant Blade and use it to guide our Goddesses wrath upon the weak and foolish. We have gazed into the abyss and it sparked revelation in us.

2) Military: Invade Region 14 with 1 Unit lead by Sub-Commander The Eel Lords using tactical doctrine Golden Victory At All Costs, wielding The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead for +13 Tactical Manuevering, and utilizing the DEATH COMMANDOS tech.
_We will fully cede and support control of the region to Lojan if they convert to worshipping our supreme omnipresent Goddess instead of the lies crushed underneath our glowing swords. The Forests of Astral Yearning were kindle to the light of transcendence we are experiencing in this new age!_

3) Economy: Buyout TP 1 Region 17 
4) Economy: Buyout TP 2 Region 22 
5) Economy: Buyout TP 1 Region 6
6) Economy: Buyout TP 3 Region 2

Ruler Stat Increases: +2 Economy

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Convert HS 1 and 2 in Binar Fajar back to Crimson Chant

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Rolls

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21

Units Owned: 5/13 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 2

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

----------


## JBarca

Round 12
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D7 ; M6 ; E5 ; F2 ; I2

*Actions* 
*[MIL Sack TP 68.2]* 17
The Stewards request destruction, and the Ennead takes advantage of the call to clean house, as it were. The Spring will be forced out of Ennead waters.*[MIL Prepare for War]*
The Ennead stands on the brink of war. The King calls for a muster. Levies are called, soldiers are drilled, and weapons are cleaned. The new factories in Danabae will have corpses aplenty when they are built.
*[ECO 5 Specialized Ship]* 
For too long have the waters north of Danabae remained unexplored by Enneii. The corruption of the Neoplastic Monolith has its source in that direction, the the biologists of the Doflein eye the waters thirstily.*[ECO Buyout TP 67.2]* FAIL
King Akkoroas forsakes Antenius' policy of relying entirely on foreign allies for economic needs. The Arms seek more power, and the King is willing to oblige.

*[INT Secret Action]* 
Plans are laid. Oaths are taken. Beaks are dispatched.*[INT Investigate]* Look for signs of a Titan rising in Polar. 14
The appearance of two Titan events suggests the possibility of more. The Doflein dispatch scouts to look for signs of another arising in nearby waters.


*Non-Actions*
Spend DNA Favor to beef up Tulticius (Gene Grafting)68's Aristocrats support the sack against TP 68.2


*Reports and Discoveries*



Ruler Stats R11: 
D: 7
M: 7
E: 6
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
-
N/A
N/A

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 11/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 7
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
2/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices










*POLAR*

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 5
Economy: 6
Faith: 6
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][faith] add to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas
[2][faith] add to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas
[3][faith] Create holy Order
[4][military] recruit unit
[5][military] recruit unit

Non Actions:
-provide armour to The Auros of Kaarme through trade pact (use TP3.1)
-gain 1 PRS for founding first holy order in tropics
-resist all buyouts/sways/coercions etc. using treasure to help things along.
resist rolls I know I have to make (ABS rep 3 and resist buyout TP6.1).

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1 (Eye Weed)
region 6: TP1 (mercenaries)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1, TP2 (Spinecrab)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 7/9
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 2
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 5 +1
Economy: 6 
Faith: 6 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 1




*Spoiler: Abyssal stewards*
Show


As others tried to gain acclaim with the Abyssal Stewards, the High king send some gifts to the base on Hymenocera lands to keep his standing.



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


Two more regiments are established, recruited from each of the new regions.
-2nd regiment Cavalry "Belosa Lancers"
-3rd regiment infantry "Lupomata Regiment of Foot"




*Spoiler: Holy Order*
Show


On the site of the Coral and Sponge Garden, where he Hymenocera Institute of Sponge and Algae Research is, an order of Scribe-Priests is established to help with the research and also to protect the other sites from incursion.  They will get military training to help defend the holy sites in the Expanse.  Each of them will have a small contingent of Scribe-Priests in attendance from now on.



*Spoiler: Songline*
Show


To help the Chelonian Chora, the King sends scribes to help record all the stories and order them into a coherent whole.

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 12

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 3 || Military- 5  || Economy - 3 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Economy]* Buyout TP 1 in the Dead Cities, [78]. [Success!]
_._

*2: [Economy]* Hoard Treasure.
_._
*3: [Military]* Raise Unit.
_._
*4: [Diplomacy]* Fluff Project With The Riftlings.
_Spoiler: A Short Discussion, Recorded For Elkelt's Great Archive.
Show


Gravetender Detrel asks of an attending Riftling (in so much as one refer to a cluster of Riftlings as such,) of about the hivemind's faith and outward expression there-of, curious as to a more personal perspective of their long time friendly rivals. Debate partners are, after all, highly valued by the Gravetenders.

The Generic Member of the Crowd of the Riftlings Many, a purpose-built cluster whose entire purpose was to imitate the crowd-based indications of interest and attendance popular among isolates, ponder for a moment. This question is not just previously unconsidered, but from a foreign worldview--it is not the sort of thing a Riftling swarm could conceive to ask themselves any more than it would be natural for an isolate to ask why no one advises it on its private thoughts. 

"We, the Generic Member of the Crowd of the Riftlings Many, do not...act to express our Communion. The nature of our faith is the nature of our beings and the nature of our beings is the nature of our faith. Our very selves are found in our Lesser Communion; were we not a cluster, then each of the millions who speak to you would be negligible dust. A voice too small to hear, a memory too dim to recall, a mind too dull to debate, a life too brief to matter. By the blessings of the Mother, by the tutelage of the Old Fathers, we are made more than ourselves, and by sharing, but not abandoning, ourselves to ourself, our self is found.

"Or do you wonder more about our spreading faith and our spreading selfs? To engage in the commerce of these seas, our friends the Spring have taught, is a communion of its own. We do not "express" our faith through it for that is a tool necessary only to those not spawned into Communion. It is noble that so many isolates seek to better themselves through it. We hope to learn from Mammos, who takes such voracious action to defend the whole and who, following the Spring, was born only in waters which recognized Communion already.
"Among the Herring and the Ennead, the Architect of the Riftlings Many have been expanding our understanding yet further. Somehow, as we share some Least Communion with the Medusae, the Herring, the Doflein, we find the boundaries of our selfs expanded. No longer are we, always, bound to only our selves, but our self encompasses more. All life holds a potential for Communion, and this, well. It is something new. 

"The Anointed Prophet have recently lost some of their selves into our self, and we understand that they have an announcement forthcoming at the site of the ruins of the Stewards' aggression*. We feel the Mother in these times, and we expect our understanding of ourselves and our growing selfs will yet again deepen to depths the Stewards already know not."

Gravetender Detrel brings this conversation to Elkelt, later, and transcribes it from memory. It is kept in the beginnings of the great archive, and Detrel finds themself sent to specifically understand the Riftlings and their Communion as it is found in many nations. This task was, before, mostly one of passion, and Detrel's curiosity is right at home with those already working to learn their ways.
_
*5: [Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in [Region 81]. [Failed!]
_._
*6: [FAITH]* Conversion in [Region 81]. [Success!]
_._
Non-Actions:
[A Monumental Undertaking] [2/5]
_Elkelt's collection of Gravetender lore proceeds swiftly, aided by the fact that the writers themselves are ever eager to share their work for review. Elkelt finds themself inspiring new editions, or responses to their own input, which somewhat offsets the progress. The physical construction, however, stalls. Questions of what the great archive should be constructed of, sourcing mandatory materials, Elkelt is stymied at every turn. They are, however, unwilling to seek Sersi's authority. This is, after all, their project, and their grand entrance into the eternal debate. 
Instead, Elkelt looks elsewhere. Kar Nath constructed their Grand Schola long ago, and so are a natural first step. Gravetender Nasko's life work serves to Elkelt's advantage, and plenty of advice is gleaned from the Nathi's architecture. Stone and gleaming crystal are settled upon as materials, halls build large for Gravetender use, but with space made for organics to make their way as well. All shall be welcome here, after all, in this great repository of knowledge._
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom hosts a special gathering, in order to react to Abyssal interference in Pax Arctica member nations._
[Accept the trade of the colony in 81, from the Cryptid Congress.]

[Spend treasure on action 1 and action 5.]

[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on ?]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show




Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 3
Military - 5
Economy - 3
Faith - 10
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None }
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, Prestige 5? (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 4 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76

*Generals*
*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale {Military: 10}*
Show

Dissertation In Practice
If fighting defensively (-1): +2 to battle roll (2 points), -20% own casualties (2 points), and -10% enemy casualties. (-2 points), +12 to enemy leader loss roll (-2 points)
If also outnumbered (-0.5): +2 to battle roll (2 points), +2 to Tactical Maneuvering (2.5 points), -20% enemy casualties (-2 points)

When fighting defensively:

    +12 enemy leader loss roll (-2)
    -10% enemy casualties (-1)
    -20% own casualties (2)
    +2 to battle roll (2)
    Total: 1 point


When defending whilst outnumbered:

    +12 enemy leader loss roll (-2)
    -30% enemy casualties (-3)
    -20% own casualties (2)
    +2 to Tactical Maneuvering. (2.5)
    +4 to battle roll. (4)
    Total: 3.5 points.


*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 16

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79,

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Great Library project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 12, Place: Regions 6, 9, 11 and 13
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 5
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Military]Raise unit* Republican Guards
_As chaos and darkness envelop the lands to the south, the Lojanese Republic stands on the frontier between civilization and madness. It is the duty of every citizen - nay, every civilized person - to defend it. To this end, the Prime Minister has called for the creation of additional battalions._*[Military]Raise unit* Special Operations Forces*[Military]Raise unit* Kaarme Nobles*[Intrigue 5]Procure Spy Au'eaqang* Score: 1d4+5 *7*
_Au'eaqang strives to be perfectly normal every day. He goes to work as a server at a steephouse every day, plays airball in the dome with his colleagues to relax, greets his wife with a kiss as she returns home. He's kept up this facade for 10 years now, enough to make even the most obsessed lose interest in him. Au'eaqang was different as a child. He wanted all the freedom in the world - couldn't understand why he should follow rules or laws. One's own happiness is the most important thing after all. Needless to say, adults scolded and punished him frequently. He didn't change his ways of thinking. Instead, he hid them away in his heart, and pretended to live the life of a normal person. But now, the time is ripe for Au'eaqang to take his revenge and prove all of them wrong! As a completely normal person, he would not be employed by the Lojanese secret services (which not only require proof of talent, but also are permeated with nepotism), thus he sneaked into their office and added himself to the payroll and any other relevant documents, and made sure that those who could notice something will stay silent. Au'eaqang will now be sent on missions like any other spy... but Lojanese spies have a lot of freedom in how they choose to fulfill their missions. He could charm a target or trick them or kill and torture them... aah, what to do, so many choices to try!_*[Intrigue]Secret**[Economy]Buy out Siren Extract TP2.2 from LIT, use 2 treasure* 2d6 + 8 Eco + 2 treasure likely vs opposed roll? *22, TN cleared*
_The one who controls the means of production controls the means of destruction. This is but a warning shot from the Republic, directed at dissuading the Lighthouse from trying to pick a fight._


Non-Actions:
Successfuly resist buyout of TP3.2
Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: The Sunlit Roads 3/3
*Spoiler: The Sunlit Roads*
Show

Geologists chart the seabed of Lojan and determine that the water in the fast travel pipes could be moved with the power generated by hydrothermal vents. With Woenpal Noerjang's wealth, this is quickly put into practice, and the citizens of Lojan are soon able to commute to work in a distant settlement easily. There are occasional malfunctions, but the project has led to a viable mode of travel being invented.


News and Rumors:
The military help offered by the Magaramachi is greatly appreciated, even though the Lojanese army is not able to mobilize itself for another invasion of Kaarme just yet. In light of recent events, it may be that there will be many opportunities for the Magaramachi to fight by our side and earn glory...The Vessel's mental faculties must have degraded by quite a bit across its reincarnations if it has issued the offer to the Republic to grant rule over Kaarme in exchange for conversion in all seriousness. Firstly, Kaarme is not the Lighthouse's to give, even if it should prevail over the local armed groups. The Republic has already declared Kaarme a protectorate of itself, and there will be repercussions should the Lighthouse annex it. Second, the worship of the Endless Eel is an utterly deranged practice. The Eel is likely an unintelligent monster inflicting wanton destruction. Its only notable quality is its size. In contrast, the wise teachings of the Kelpies allow us to see beyond the mortal world and attain wisdom.All nations of the tropics, in particular the Syndicate and the Hymenocera Expanse, are urged to recognize the danger posed by the Lighthouse and its worship of the destructive Eel. The Lighthouse is actively making the Tropics a more dangerous place - right now they are directing the Eel to attack the Hymenocera Expanse, where the ABS base is located.


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 7
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8.

_Special Actions Available:_ D5 I5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 6/10 (Expected Change: +3)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme1st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -3+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Nope, no ninjas here.




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV


Diplomacy 3 (+1)
Military 2
Economy 10
Faith 3
Intrigue 5

*Actions*

*Diplomacy*  Reef in bloom  event
sub action: Give region 81 to Gravetenders

*Economy* buyout tp 1 81

*Economy* Buyout tp 2 region 73

*Economy* Buyout  tp 1 region 69

*Diplomacy* Diplomatic mission of region 179


[/URL]*Accounting*
City: Cryptlantis +1 buyouts

Non Actions
assisting the conversion of 81's holy site

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Twelve
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Thirteen: Begin
Years 35 - 37

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 33 - Year 35_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Reminder:* This round will be 3 weeks long, ending 10am EST on 10/16th. After this we'll be back to our normal 2-week round schedule.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Maps*
Show





Region 96 has a Desired Import of Heat Sources.

Though the Big Boulder is capable of sustaining the Medusae in their journey, this does not mean the waters northwest of Region 51 are comfortable - at several points, the explorers falter beneath the weight of the choking, leeching waters, and their ship sinks to the ocean floor. It is on the third such instance that, rather than crashing with a dull thud into sand or rock, the impact is accompanied by hollow ringing that reverberates throughout the entire Boulder. Emerging briefly to observe, the Medusae sight something made of a brilliant brassy metal - something vastly larger than any creation of the Abyssal Stewards and much sharper. Though the light at such depths is sparse, it reflects off of the broken and twisted remains of a veritable forest of alien alloys, otherworldly and foreboding. It might be possible for a power to establish an outpost here, and harvest these ancient ruins for their own purposes. Mammos shall be pleased with its disciples.
*The Eternal Spring uses Big Boulder to explore west of 51, and discovers W22, a Wastes region which is immediately Prospected, revealing 1 TP of Unblemished Wreckage.*

Lux-Glossian explorers venture deeper into the cold seas, and they notice clumps of moss growing in strange patterned patches on boulders. Being explorers, curiosity is second nature to them. As they try to take samples, they are ambushed by the surgeonfish native to the region (a strange species adapted to the cold), who blub angrily that the explorers are disturbing their family records. Having esteemed ancestors is the single greatest factor of social status in the region, so every time someone dies, their family grows another clump of moss on the family boulder, with the shape and positioning of the moss and marks on the boulders indicating what kind of life that person lived. This way, their memory is preserved forever, and their descendants prosper under their protection... until some fools with scrapers and sample bags show up, that is.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southwest of region 49! They discover region 47, a glacial region with three Open TPs of Hoarfeast Moss, a Desired Import of Precious Minerals, 4 Units of Native Defenders, one Holy Site controlled by Familial Veneration, and one Open Holy Site.*

There is less pomp, less circumstance, certainly, but an expedition into waters unknown brings with it always the bated breath and anxious excitement whether the secrets to be revealed are local or exotic. This is the wonder which the Yellow Shade grasps for as they assemble their parties in the Southwest of Narcis's Rest. The thin band of traversable water between the brittle bleached coral and the ever-threatening gleam of the surface relaxes and yawns as the border nears, the reef-that-was finally falling away. The explorers seize the opportunity to descend away from the surface dotted with floating, flowering plants - down, down, down...
There is nothing more than _down_.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southwest of region 173! They discover region 175, a Fathomless (Depth 1) region with one Open TP of Tongueblossom Lilies.*

The Taika are curious creatures, and several groups of explorers depart into the unknown northern waters. To the northeast, the seafloor drops precipitously into deep chasms from which great plumes of smoke issue at intervals. Few animals are to be found in these waters, but enormous clumps of algae drift on the currents, evidently fed by the plumes. The chasms prove too deep for the explorers to penetrate, but their discovery still meets with some interest.
*The Splendid Miru Miru explores northeast of region 153! They discover Region 152, a Fathomless (Depth 1) region with one Open TP of Algae Bloats.*

Another group of Taika, traveling due north of Aniwana, finds little of interest at first, save that the seafloor continues sloping downwards until it is all but invisible in the depths. There is a strange peacefulness about the waters - at least, there is until the first raiders appear. The explorers flee back to Aniwana with the news of their discovery, harassed all the way by bands of shark-mounted Pojanese. 
*The Splendid Miru Miru explores north of region 153! They discover Region 150, a Fathomless region with two Open TPs of Pojanese Raider Bands.*

Where the warm waters of the tropics meet and rise above the cooler northern waters, the shelf likewise falls away, until all that can be seen is crystal blue water. Just before the vista leaves the Taika with true disorientation, a landmark emerges from the shimmering distance - dark shadows at first, before clarifying - a tall seamount covered in corals and life, with a trail of convoys reaching beyond. Resting on the rocks, Reefbacks spread their flippers and gaze towards the sun as they are unpacked, reloaded, and cleaned all the while by Giant Cleaner Wrasse. It was one thing to hear the stories of other waters, other nations, from the Chora, but entirely another to see goods and records from completely unknown peoples and learn of a thriving trade and exploration route nearby. The Taika rest and resupply at Lowpeak Reef, and hurry back as fast as possible with news that finally, the world may grow small.
*The Splendid Miru Miru explores northwest of region 153! They discover Region 149, a Fathomless (Depth 1) region with one Open TP and one TP owned by the CCA of Giant Cleaner Wrasse and a Reefback Nursery: Lowpeak Reef.*

The Wayfinder, equipped with the Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol, soon finds the ocean floor within the Wastes south of Ezcorher to be far more detailed in relief than previously thought. Several weeks into a thorough mapping of the area, something strange happens to the metal plate of the Steward artifact - a roughly elliptical region seems to exist where no contour lines appear at all, no matter how the Wayfinder approaches it. Eventually one Cyphiri explorer volunteers to swim outside, and visual contact reveals the shape to be a sheer, precipitous crevice in the seafloor, unnoticed by previous explorers. Though the Wayfinder encounters some difficulty in fitting into the opening, the cave system beneath expands to such a scale that one might easily forget they were beneath the seafloor at all, save for the strange green brine pools whose tint extends up into the water and the titanic fossils jutting out of them. The Cyphiri remain in the caves for some time, mapping a network of twisting passageways between enormous chambers: all dominated by the bones of enormous dead creatures, some of whose skulls alone are larger than their ship, and all of which are etched with geometric patterns that seem to be unreadable runes.
*CYP prospects W35, revealing three Open TPs of Titanic Rune-Carved Fossils!*

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The World Gardens Great Work continues, as the waters to their north join the fold at last. *SKR presses a Confederation claim on Region 117*

With the influence of the Pfith having grown rapidly over the past few years, it is perhaps no surprise that the rulers of [Region 104] would see the value for all involved in swimming side by side with Olgght. *PGL presses a Confederation claim on Region 104*

The sacrifice of the Pfith who freed Region 105 from its contamination will not be forgotten by the settlers who now erect monuments to their valor. *PGL Colonizes 105*

Despite the awkwardly structured biospheres of their new waters, the Gotezhar push onwards with their settlement, and thriving towns spring up all the same - just a few years behind schedule. *GTZ settles colony in 137 [Expand TP2: Wild Armored Gharials]. GTZ settles a Colony in 174 [Expand TP2: Sugarweed]*

Seeking to secure their foothold in the freezing southern depths before the risk of the Abyssal Stewards withdrawing their aid becomes reality, the Kar-Nathi Hegemony invests great resources into making the new settlements in the depths self-sufficient. *KNH settles a Colony in 64*

As trade and COOKie relationships grow between Deep Blue and Region 179, a cluster of Herring and Shark People sent to survey the area discover that the area not only possesses ideal spawning and migratory conditions for the Deep Blue subspecies of herring, but also artifacts and preserved records that indicate it was a major historical part of the Shark Peoples nomadic route. Along with the regions ideal positioning for trade and the benefits it has already experienced from DPB and COOKies, negotiations for further integration proceed quite smoothly on a historical basis.
*DPB gains a Confederation claim on Region 179*

Just as a high tide lifts all ships, so do increased trade and exploration raise all diplomats. After years of work at the cartography and negotiation table, the Order of the Ironkelp Knights become close confidants with the king of a (for now) remote region. With the dangers of unknown waters still present, the Ironkelp extends its security and resources for use of an ailing king and his heir.
*OKI gains a Confederation claim on Region 176* 

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

At the Reef in Bloom, CRY gives ownership of Region 81 to GRV

The Riftlings gift the Bare Trap to the Seatide Confederacy

* Impresses and Sways* 
The Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 65 using Rust-Veined Pumice for Dyes import
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 59
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 63
The Order of the Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 116
The Order of the Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 118
The Cyphiri Union Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 124
Deep Blue Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 179

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

Though the two nexuses of civilization in the temperate and polar waters have known _of_ each other for years, some would say that it is only now that trade has begun to flow across the passage that they have truly _discovered_ each other. 
[bThe Seatide Confederacy establishes a new Trade Route with the Lux-Glossian Shades![/b]
*The Lux-Glossian Shades establish a new Trade Route with the Pojanese Nomads!*

The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 2 for Siren Extract
The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 2 for Siren Extract
The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries
The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 17 for Delights of Moonlight
The Lighthouse buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 22 for Sandfish
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 49 for Ivory Legionnaires
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 66 for Pelagic Graftsmer
The Cryptid Congress buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 69 for Edible Algae
The Gravetenders buy out Trade Post 1 in Region 78 for Preserved Foodstuffs
The Cryptid Congress buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 81 for Hatesheer Roots
The Kar-Nath Hegemony buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 78 for Preserved Foodstuffs
The Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 153 for Decor
The Cryptid Congress buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 73 for Rust-Veined Pumice


*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The way of the Sakura-Jin marches towards the future, and each step is blessed. *SKR sets Sakurado Holy Site Bonus 2 to 2d8 to Seek Aid*

*HEX establishes a Holy Order in an undetermined region*

The Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 1 in Region 49 from The Gospel of Life to The Eternal Communion
The Eternal Spring converts Holy Site 2 in Region 49 from The Corrupted Gospel to the Eternal Communion
The Riftlings Many convert Holy Site 1 in Region 74 from the Third Way to the Eternal Communion
The Riftlings Many convert Holy Site 2 in Region 74 from the Seventh Way to the Eternal Communion
The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 1 in Region 81 from open to the Blossoming Sequence
The Cyphiri Union converts Holy Site 1 in Region 124 from open to the Flowing Way
The Riftlings Many convert Holy Site 1 in Region 187 from open to the Eternal Communion
The Lighthouse restores Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Binar Fajar to Crimson Chant


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

As part of an open campaign to excise the Abyssal Stewards presence from the polar Region, the Riftlings Many perform a miracle to grant their faith access to the depths. 
*Spoiler: Depthborn*
Show


Adherents of the Eternal Communion can connect to those around them, and through use of the sealife around them, can offload the pressures and extremes of the depth onto those beings that can take it.
Effect: Adherents of the Eternal Communion may interact in Regions of Depth 1 without penalty.


The Sakura-jin of the World-Garden find guidance in Holy Auguries by which they might predict the future....

*Spoiler: Divination Magic*
Show

Once per round, a Sakurado Empire may designate a Seek Aid action targeting a non-Military action as Divine Aid before rolling. If the final result of the roll for this Divine Aid is higher than the result of the roll which it is Aiding, you may substitute the result of the Divine Aid roll for the result of the Aided roll, albeit with a penalty equal to one half of the difference between the Aided roll and the TN it was trying to achieve. This never results in a Great Success.


With a combination of crystalline armor and specialized microorganisms, the Lambent Syndicate devises a method of safely and reliably traversing deep waters. *The Lambent Syndicate invents a new Technology: Indah's Embrace. Effect: Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions. Requires: Aragonite/Calcite or other mineral composite, Graduated Symbiosis.*

*The Cyphiri Union Exhibits a Great Work - The Palranic Anthology!* This compilation of tales of the various religions known to the Cyphiri is unequaled in size and scope.

*The Seatide Confederacy Exhibits a Great Work - The Banner of Odyssey!* This enormous tapestry depicts the ancient Pepsin migration to Seatide, embroidered in such a way that the images seem to leap off into the water.

The Seatide Confederacy Exhibit Great Work

*The Splendid Miru Miru builds a Specialized Ship!*

*The Shifting Ennead builds a Specialized Ship!*

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

With the aid of the Abyssal Stewards, General Kreel, ever-willing to learn, sets about expanding his tactical acumen. *General Kreel of the Kar-Nath Hegemony adopts a new Tactical Doctrine - Slaughter-Cadres: -1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll*

The Lighthouses invasion of Kaarme (14)
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by the Eel Lords (Military 5) with Military 10 Ruler, 1 LIT Unit invades Kaarme (14), using Death Commandos, equipped with the Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, and attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs, facing off against 1 AOK unit led by Master Juma (Military 9) with Military 6 ruler, attempting to use Unyielding Force!

Master Juma wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Unyielding Force! (+20% AOK casualties, +2 to AOK battle roll)

Having observed Lojans repeated failures to enforce their protectorate over Kaarme, the Lighthouse spies an opportunity. As the Lojanese forces retreat and regroup, a small force of Kosong takes their place on the front lines. Master Juma reacts as best as he can to this new threat to Kaarmes independence, moving more rapidly than the Eel Lords expected and catching them suddenly in a pitched battle. His forces charge at once, almost breaking the Kosong line, and for a moment it seems he will carry the day yet again. But the past six years of war have taken their toll on the defenders, and when a small Lighthouse commando detachment materializes on their right flank, there are simply too few Auros to hold. The ensuing slaughter leaves no doubt as to the victor, and with no army remaining in the field Kaarme cannot be defended any longer, even though Master Juma seems to have escaped - as have Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso.

LIT Victory! LIT gains control of Kaarme (14)! AOK loses 1 Unit!



*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

*The Lojanese Republic Procures Au'eaqang, a Spy with an Intrigue score of 7.*

*The Splendid Miru Miru Procures Henehene, a Spy with an Intrigue score of 9.*

The Lambent Syndicate throws great resources behind a course of research whose urgency could not be more clear: protection from the mind-melting hum of the Eel Without End. Initial experiments involving the exposure of prisoners to the Eel are promising, and data on the exact prognosis of the effect accumulates rapidly. Unfortunately, moving on to actual protection proves far more difficult. No material is too expensive to test - but not even the rarest seem capable of even marginally diminishing the sensation, and even when the test subjects are fully encased in thick shells, the kucen researchers observe the exact same progression of madness within the usual variations. Soundproofing, it seems, is completely ineffective.

Concerned over travelers tales of Titans rising in far-off waters, the Doflein dispatch scouts throughout the polar waters to watch for the potential signs of a more local threat. Most of their reports are of business as usual, but a few are not so easily dismissed. Those dispatched to monitor the glacial south describe a strange bitter taste in the water, its source unclear, and occasional far-off noises, like a porpoises chirp but much louder, falling in tone until the pitch becomes inaudible. Meanwhile, those scouts sent to probe the northern wastes report mysterious dust clouds swirling in the currents, their source at first unclear until an enormous earthquake strikes, causing pressure waves of such magnitude that one of the scouts is killed. Collating all reports, the quake seems to have struck points ranging from Aelwyd Adferiad to Seatide simultaneously to within ten seconds - as do its aftershocks. 

Which phenomenon, if either, is truly evidence of a Titan remains unclear, to be resolved only by more investigation or perhaps the Titans emergence.

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

The Shifting Ennead answers the Abyssal Stewards call, launching a surprise assault on the heart of Eternal Spring trade operations in Sketi and reducing it to rubble drifting on the current. *SEN sacks Region 68 ESP TP 2 for Gravelglass!*

The Lighthouse directs the Eel Without End to strike at the Abyssal Stewards! The Lighthouse loses 1 Reputation with ABS, becoming Rustplagued!

The Eel Without End Coerces TP 2 in Region 18 and TP3 in The Dunes of Revelation (17).
The Eel Without End slithers into Kaarme (14), Lojan (9), and Region 6.

*Spoiler*
Show

Armies fighting in regions where the Eel Without End is present may attempt to use it to their advantage; if they do, then the side which loses the Maneuvering roll takes an additional 10% casualties - this stacks for up to +20% casualties if both sides opt to do so.Regions where the Eel Without End is present count as 1 additional region for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties.Whenever the Eel Without End enters a region, it will attempt to Coerce 1 random Trade Post in the region with a +8 bonus; if it is successful, the Coerced Trade Post cannot be bought out or coerced until the Eel is no longer present in the region, as the Eel's deadly body swirls about the ruins of the location.The desperation of those afflicted by the Eel Without End may present opportunities to those willing to look for them, and as local populations search for solutions, they become more easily Swayed - all countries receive a +2 bonus to Sway attempts in regions where the Eel Without End is present.If the Eel Without End enters a Region it is already present in, it becomes _omnipresent_.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent count as 3 additional regions for the purposes of distance losses and distance penalties (this replaces and does not stack with the previous region increase).The intense and prolonged exposure to the energy of the Eel Without End results in strange effects on the behavior of both wildlife and local populations when omnipresent:When the Eel Without End enters a region for the second time, it will attempt to Convert 2 random holy Sites in the region to a different religion, determined semi-randomly.Regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent may sometimes present an opportunity to be Prospected, and controlled, Unruly, or Rebellious Supports may become Open.Exceptionally prolonged exposure may have further consequences


The Trawling Beasts are directed North by the combined efforts of the Gotezhar and the Sakura-Jin, trampling through The Great Kelpland (131), Region 108, Region 107, and Region 109 before dragging themselves onto the large marshy island between Region 109 and Region 111, remaining there for close to a year before beginning to travel again.

*Spoiler: Trawling Beast Effects*
Show


Holy Site 1 and 2 in The Great Kelpland (131) are damaged, and become Open!

Holy Site 1 in Region 108 is destroyed - the Clerical Support in Region 108 become Unruly!

Trading Post 2 in Region 107 is destroyed - the Mercantile Support in Region 107 become Unruly!

Region 109 is fortunate enough to be unaffected!


*Each country may put forth effort to attempt to lure them towards a general direction (Northeast, East, or Southeast) this round. If the Titans choose that route, any Treasure offered as part of the attempt will be lost - otherwise, it may be recovered. This may also be possible in future rounds.*

Hidden by a storm surge, agents of an unknown faction break into a treasury of the Shifting Ennead and destroy it using as of yet unknown means. All that remains is a mound of thick debris and clouds of soil.
*Mysterious thieves destroy 1 treasure from SENs treasury!*

After years of continual news of the devastation and chaos caused by the Titans, only an insane fish would _not_ have even a passing thought on whether or not a more stable, communicative figurehead would be ideal. So much research, efforts, and lives spent trying to coordinate with the Eel, and for all the progress made, they may have all been for naught. Discontent spreads, and the aristocrats of Region 7 eventually pull away from the Lighthouse and their heretical veneration of the Eel Without End above the Crimson Reef. *The Aristocratic Support for Region 7 becomes Open!*

A rumbling comes from the eastOver the course of three days and nights, the waters of the Greenwater Clans are flooded with toxic silt and slicing shards of rock and mineral. For the first night, only the eastern border shows wariness, with the strength of the kelp forests able to hold back the surge of silt. That lasts only for the first night, and ridge by ridge, holdfast by holdfast, the kelp forest is ripped apart and filled with foul water and fouler debris. Haven is filled with the wounded and the sick, and outlying towns are completely overrun. In body, the Clans have survived this ordeal, but are left shattered and vulnerable. Swimmers are sent to their allies in the Flowing Way for aid and assistance, and to raise the alarm in case whatever tragedy befell the Greenwater decides to spread. *The Greenwater Clans persist but become playerless!* 

*Organizations!* 

The Gotezhar establishes a Smoking Garden in 136

Writing Collections
The Splendid Miru Miru create a song for Chora 
The Sakura-jin Contributes 2 actions to Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare
The Hymenocera Expanse contribute twice to the Songline of the Sunlit Seas
The Lux-Glossian Shades assist with Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare (action)
The Lux-Glossian Shades Submit writeup to GTVM
The Cyphiri Union Contributes to the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare

Reputation
The Cyphiri Union Raise Rep 2->3 with CCA
The Splendid Miru Miru raise reputation with ABS
The Pfilghol Raise DNA rep 0->1
The Eternal Spring Spend 1 CCA favor for +1 rep
DPB Raise Rep with ABS (21)
Favor to raise rep with ABS (roll to beat is 21)
The Eternal Spring +2 Rep with CCA (A Little Less Lonely Road Explore & Prospect)

Favors
The Cyphiri Union Spend 1 ABS favor for Joined-Stalk Companies
The Cyphiri Union Spend 1 CCA favor for Adventuring Parties
The Cyphiri Union Spend 1 DNA favor for Seeker Barnacles
The Cyphiri Union Spend 1 DNA favor to have them investigate the island where the Trawling Beasts were resting
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Purchase Seeker Barnacles from DNA for favor
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Buy Joined-Stalk Companies from ABS for a favor
The Cyphiri Union pay part of Steward debt with 2 Units for 1 favor
The Shifting Ennead spends 1 DNA favor to beef up Tulticius (Gene Grafting)
The Lux-Glossian Shades Pays debt to DNA with Bitter Tourism and Anoxic Adaptation

Prestige
The Eternal Spring completes a Monumental Undertaking!
The Lojanese Republic completes a Monumental Undertaking!
The Cyphiri Union finishes a Monumental Undertaking!
The Lux-Glossian Shades Spend 5 treasure for 1 PRS
The Hymenocera Expanse Gain PRS for Holy Order quest

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPemperate Region
Turn 13

Ruler: The Youngest, Fifth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 3
Economy: 4
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 4
*Faith10: Miracle*
*Spoiler: Rock Bottom*
Show

 *Miracle: Abyssborn* Adherents of the Eternal Communion can connect to even seas around them, and through use of this Communion, can offload the pressures and extremes of the depth onto the very water itself. 

Effect: Adherents of the Eternal Communion may interact in regions of depths 1 or 2 without penalty. _This does not stack with any bonuses granted by the Abyssal Stewards_



*Faith5: Create Artifact* 
*Spoiler: The Mother's Favor*
Show

 
This disc of pressed, iridescent glass floated from the depths within a great cloud of the Mother's Breath. Whoever holds it hears the faintest echoes of distant whispers--the shared words of those blessed with the Eternal Communion.

Effect: Once per turn, the holder of this artifact may take an action as though they were part of the Eternal Communion instead of their current faith. If they successfully usurp the position of faith head, they retain the title so long as they continue to act as a member of the Communion at least once per turn (and they do not otherwise lose the position as per normal rules)



*Faith: Set Holy Site Bonus* Set 30 Holy Site Bonus (tier 2 tech) as Selves-Reinforcing System: "+1 on Conversions for each HS of that faith in the region, and +1 on Buyouts for each TP owned by you in the region."

*Faith: Great Project: Eternal Reunion in Danabae (69)* 
*Spoiler: The Golden Tide*
Show


The Chrysomallon Kiwa are golden. 
Their shells, streaked with shining pyrite, reflect the strangled glimpses of sunglare from high above the ice and waves, and even in the depths, the procession of so many of them northwards confuse the eye.

The Chrysomallon Kiwa are [NON-MECHANICALLY] magnetic.

Their shells, streaked with a dull greigite, affect the startled senses of the magnoceptic from far across the dunes and seas, and even at their distance, the procession of so many of them northwards confuse the mind.

The Chrysomallon Kiwa have sharp claws.

Their ever-moving pincers find plant and flesh as they move northwards, and without even stopping to look, they uproot, excise, and amputate from anything unfortunate enough to near them. They are fed as they head towards Danabae.

The Chrysomallon Kiwa have strong claws.

Their ever-moving pincers shift rock and sand as they dig downwards, and without even stopping to look, they upend, excavate, and agitate away anything unfortunate enough to be below them. They are employed as they build the Pit.

 

*Faith: Great Project: Eternal Reunion in Danabae (69)* 
*Spoiler: The Dread Commission*
Show


The Architect have borrowed of the Anointed Prophet, and the shared memories aid them in oration.

_"Occupying Natives, know that though the end be near, though your lives limited and your deaths long, that your false-claimed lands and your half-lived lives are now none but the Mother's, know that we your liberators are merciful. We bring you here as slaves, yes, but those who survive will return home to be fatted as though cattlefish. Our friends, the noble Ennead, require a pit in which to perform their blessed atrocities, and it is this sacred site which you have the privilege of being bound to dig. Heave the earth and free the long hidden depths. Dig towards the Mother who now rules you, though she be not your god, and rejoice, for the fruit of your labors will come back to you ten thousand thousand times today, and ten thousand times again!"_

The crabs happily began their labor. The sands of Danabae were rich in forgotten scraps of rotted flesh.



*Faith: Great Project: Eternal Reunion in Danabae (69)*
*Spoiler: The Mother's Call*
Show


The currents of the sea are vast and unchanging, so say isolate sciences. We know this to be foolishness. All are not one, but many can become all, and it is with this External Communion that the Prophet hover in the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. Summoning to themselves those Riftlings otherwise unemployed by the commands of the Father, they begin to extend their reach along the Corpsefall Drift. The seas have no mind and no self, and yet they are animate. It is the job of the Prophet to give their own will into the waters, and to work over the years to bring the ocean itself to heel. 

Not much can be done to the sea as a whole, but by anchoring themselves to the Drift itself and to the Architect in Danabae, the Prophet manage over the months, over the years, to simply neaten some of the currents. Death has always been a precious import from beyond, but now the outlets of the Pit of Eternal Reunion, the cast-offs of the cast-offs, the scraps forgotten, the driftcaught shreds would make their way, ultimately, to these moldering seas. 

The Kiwa will be much pleased, for what little time they remain.



*Spoiler: Ascent of the Sixth*
Show


Waiting on writeup response so I can figure out the rise of the Fifth, which then informs this rise of the Sixth.



Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept Luxuries/Trade Posts in the form of Dragon Scales and/or Soothing Oil and/or coral dyes and/or gravelglass from ESP 
-Explicitly don't accept any trade good not noted
Resist literally any assault I can

Next Ruler Stats:
Diplomacy: -
Military: -
Economy: +1
Faith: +6
Intrigue: +1

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple outpost at Narcis's Rest (173)
Round 13
*Actions*

*1. INT - [Investigate across the toxic border east of region 187]* 16, SUCCESS, treasure spent.
After a past failure to colonize nearby waters in the temperate-polar corridor, scouts are sent to evaluate new waters for colonization potential. As typical for followers of the Lux-Glossian Way, the noxious seas to the east are explored first in hopes of finding a hidden piece of the world's story. 

*2. INT 5 - [Procure a spy]* Intrigue: 9
In Lux-Glossian society, your 20's and 30's are for finding yourself, building a solid group of best friends, and experimenting with just about everything. Rella Lestar of the Magenta Shade has decided that "just about everything" includes high-stakes foreign espionage. He's hand-trained by the elite of Leriander's big six Shades, but they seem oddly reluctant to share important national information with him. Perhaps his assignment won't be in Lux-Glossian seas ...

*3. ECO - [Send an expedition east of W34 in the Crimson Moonlight]* 13, SUCCESS, treasure spent. 
_Using the 25 holy site bonus for the Lux-Glossian Way (wastes traversal) to enable the fluff._
When the Crimson Moonlight leaves the Crimson Shade's colony on the outskirts of the Glossian Sea, it is laden to the brim with foodstuffs, medicines, and trade goods. Three of the four main interior compartments are jam-packed, leaving the downsized crew of four in extremely tight quarters. Despite the tiny space and poor amenities the atmosphere remains jovial among the crew, with an air of veiled anticipation. They know that they are making history.

The journey through the wastes close to the Glossian Sea passes uneventfully, as the titanic rune-carved fossils discovered by the Cyphiri are too far below the drifting jellyfish to be observed. There's a flurry of activity when the ship passes through uncharted territory, as all hands dutifully map and preserve the path for future travellers. And then, at last, the cloudy waters recede and the seafloor drops away. 

The Crimson Moonlight floats above the fathomless tropical waters of region 30. 

The crew breathes a collective sigh of relief as they restock by trading with the local blue-spotted crab merchants. They don't take the time to rest, mindful of the dwindling stock of tradable trinkets and all the leagues that yet remain. Swinging north across mesmerizing patterns of of coruscating sand, silt, and minerals and spectacularly colored coral forests, the Crimson Shade passes over the Third Exquisite Gala in progress. 

The desolate and pock-marked landscape of Binar Fajar is a shock after the brilliants hues of the previous sea. Currents swirl as vast columns of swimming soldiers can be seen in the distance hastily heading south. Certainly not a place one wants to linger.

And yet the north is no better. A vast expanse of monotonous rocky outcroppings quickly yields to an unexpected patch of rough currents. The giant crimson jellyfish is slammed into an impossibly shaped glass beam disguised by the tall seagrass, and the crew is forced to disembark for emergency symbiote-mediated repairs. The offending current is fickle, suddenly changing direction and bringing with it an incessant _HUM_. With an eye on a gigantic eel swimming ever forward in the distance, the crew manages to apply enough slapped-together patches to restore buoyancy. And yet none of the four will ever forget the _HUM_.

With a stroke of luck and a favorable current, the Crimson Moonlight limps south into calmer waters, hidden by a tangle of multi-colored kelp forest. The forest is oddly quiet, aside from the occasional large bubble rising from the seafloor. Unable to find locals to trade with, the Crimson Shade plunges once more into the wastes. 

The remaining supplies will have to be enough to see them through.

And they are, just barely. Rather than emerging from W26 close to Seatide, as originally planned, the jellyfish emerges from the lifeless waters as soon as possible. Skipping the reclusive dragons that haven't been seen in years, the crew falls upon the mercy of the flesh-grafting Shifting Ennead for resupply. Fortunately, the merchants in Danabae accept Seatide standard currency, so the exhausted explorers get to keep all their limbs. For now.

The jellyfish floats lazily over vast herds in Maurente before arriving in the thriving metropolis of Deepdrift. Here, the crew exchanges the very last of the trade goods and trinkets for perishables. The next time they resupply, there will be no need for payment. 

Travelling north up the corridor, the jellyfish peacefully passes through swarms of herring then drifts above the fathomless ocean. At last, jagged bleached coral looms on the horizon, and the ship is forced to moor on the outskirts of the region while the crew makes a supply run to the central plateau that houses the Lux-Glossian settlement.

Finally, the home stretch. Eastward over familiar waters made unfamiliar by the devastation of migratory titans. At last, the four beleaguered adventurers arrive back in the Glossian Sea from the opposite direction from where they departed.

_These four ambitious explorers have become the first to circumnavigate the world._ Except for perhaps the Chora.

*4. ECO - [Colonize region 94]* 15, SUCCESS, treasure spent
With the worst of the miasma finally cleared from the path thanks to the Order, a group of colonists is dispatched to establish a southern outpost. They invite any remaining refugee workers from region 96 to join them in the new colony as fellow members of the Shade. 

*5. DIP 5 - [Exhibit a great work - Title: The Around]*
_+1 PRS from base action
+1 PRS from Origins of the Exotic (first time exhibiting a great work)
+1 PRS from Origins of the Exotic (first work of its type - Sculpture/Engravings)_
Yura Lionard, technician aboard the Crimson Moonlight, kept a sketchbook for the duration of the year-long circumnavigatory journey. Upon return to Leriander, he sought out a commission directly from Grand Matriarch Yree to translate his works into stone. The result is a six foot diameter metal framework of a sphere, with engraved panels affixed to it. Each region that the Crimson Moonlight passed through on its already-famous journey is delicately carved with scenes of foreign geography, trade with native merchants, or epic battles viewed from afar. Each region that Lux-Glossian explorers have visited is outlined in plain, unadorned stone. And where no one has ever travelled, the bare metal framework of the sphere gleams. The overall effect is a 3D sculpture composed of engraved panels that both serves to memorialize a landmark voyage and to emphasize how much of the globe remains uncharted.
*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Complete a monumental undertaking. [3/3 rounds]*
_+1 PRS, should be enough to hit PRS rank 4 combined with the Great Work and the +1 PRS from spending 5 treasure last turn_
Chiseling noises. Hammering. Dust. Falling debris. Scaffolding. Rolls and rolls of danger tape. Paint fumes. Dyed currents.
For three entire years, the citizens of the cliff-city of Rumond put up with incessant construction on every available vertical surface. When Rumond was first built, the dwellings were carved into the sheer cliff-face without much decoration or flair. Now, the entire city is vibrant with life. Engraved animals and plants cover every surface, colored through the careful and clever use of dye and paint. While the majority of the species depicted are from the temperate and polar regions, some last-minute alterations to the design (and the budget) snuck in a few tropical corals and fish. Already, the local university has seen a 200% increase in enrolled biology majors, and graffiti is at an all-time low.

*3. Change ruler non-dynastically.* Rolls here.

*4. Send some brineray jerky to the Pojan nomads using the trade route.* Good news: it's durable and will stay preserved over long journeys. Bad news: it's _super_ salty.  

*5. Send the Seatide Confederacy some Luminescent Crystals using the trade route.* Perhaps the Pepsin will be able to grind up the glowing crystals to make holographic pigment?

*6. Allow our allies of the faith, OKI and GTZ, passage through the Tideswept Shelf (111) to fight the Trawling Beasts.*

*7. Pile Pure Berries onto the route northeast of the Trawling Beasts.*

*8. Allow DNA to coerce TP 3 of Luminescent Crystal in the Glossian Sea (135) on SKR's behalf.*

*News and Discoveries*

 No one has heard from the Speaker for the Greenwater Clans in years. As fellow explorers with a similar social structure, this is particularly concerning to the Matriarchs. An envoy is dispatched to reach out. As the Greenwater Clans appear to be otherwise occupied, the Matriarchs look to others for potential exploration partnerships. The Splendid Miru Miru have recently performed a flurry of expeditions in their local waters. Perhaps they would be interested in a joint business venture... The academic society that publishes the journal _Oceanic Advances in Science_ is holding a symposium next year. Interested attendees are invited to submit abstracts, from which a series of distinguished scholars will be invited to give talks. Abstracts not selected for talks will be welcome to present a poster at the poster session. Travel grants are available for trainees and students!

*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Yree of the Blue Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 13:*
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy, +1 Intrigue

*New ruler (non-dynastic):* Rihali of the Green Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 14:*
Diplomacy - 4 + 1 = 5
Military - 3
Economy - 4 + 1 + 1 = 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 4 + 1 = 5

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends - you should get something for contributing
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends 
End of round 15: Chora offer to sway factions in owned regions for favors ends 
End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 3 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower)
Write up that thing for Role ASAP
Make a flag
Drawing
Coding

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Olgght, The-one-who-consumes, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 7

New Ruler: Ilgl, The-one-who-builds. Floating +1s to Military and Faith.
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 3+1+1
Economy: 4+1
Faith: 2+1
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
???: 105 (unsettled)

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Raise a Unit*
*Military: Raise a Unit*
Between the wars against their northern neighbors and the sacrifice of their soldiers to cleanse corruption from the western regions, the Pfith military has been decimated. It is time now to rebuild it.

* Economy: Settle Region 105 [1/2]*
_With aid from the Stewards_

*Economy: Impress Mercantile Support in Region 107*
_Using Mud Diamonds_

*Economy: Impress Mercantile Support in Region 132*
_Using Shiv'rchins_


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado

Prospect in Region 105 (from Great Success) _Use a Treasure._


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1:

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 3/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 13 (Years 34-36)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*
M.A.W.bel v1-6*
Dip: 2
Mil: 2
Eco: 10
Fai: 8
Int: 2
Stat Changes: +1 Fai

Actions:
Eco [W]: Purchase TP 1 in W22 of Unblemished Wreckage Roll = Success
 Roll = Success
Eco: Impress Merchants in region 63, using Rimestone and TP 66.
Fai: Convert Holy Site 47-1 Roll = Success
Fai: Convert Holy Site 47-2 Roll = Success

Eco: Explore Southwest of 60, towards 61, towards The Source. Roll = Great Success

[FONT=Courier New]We shall be united again. We're so close, I can taste it. I see it. I _will_ have _reunion_.[/FONT
Eco: Impress Merchants in 66? Roll = Success
(If this can't be done, can't wait for ooc thread answer, just convert this to an Opu 10 tech (to be made next turn))


Non-action

[Luxury]>>>Riftlings.
Gravelglass[Tech Supply]>>>Deep Blue
Oppose Dominion Intrusions
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]: Enshrine the Plastic Flower, guard it.
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.
If and Only If: No Competition for Rep 4 of Chora
Then: Expend 1 Favor with CCA to Raise Rep with CCA by 1.
Competition at CCA Rep 4
Therefore: Do not expend Favor.


Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 2
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries.
Treasure Roll
Give 1 Treasure to LUX, give 1 Treasure to DPB




*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 6/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -3?

Next Turn: ?
Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 1, 3 of 59 Coral Dye XXX
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 68
Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 14, 17, 18, 19, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:

1) Diplomacy: Attend the Exquisite Gala, accepting technology from The Lambent Syndicate, and sign a treaty of Non-aggression and respect with the Lojanese wherein we peacefully transition Kaarme to their stewardship with proper compensation.

2) Military: Invade Region 20 with 5 Units led by Sub-Commander The Eel Lords using the War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, The Radiant Blade, spending 1 Treasure, and employing Golden Victory At Any Cost. Route 18 into 20

3) Economy: Accept TP 2 of Siren Extract from LOL 

4) Intrigue: Rust Plagued Investigation! Spending 1 Treasure Rolled a 14?

5) Diplomacy: Sway the Aristocratic Support in Binar Fajar roll

6) Military: Raise Unit

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 14, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 3 Region 2
Selachian Mercenaries TP 1 Region 6
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 5/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 2

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 13*
*Regions:* 122, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 9 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 9 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith
Construct World Wonder (1/4*) [Military] - Unrolled
*-1 action cost from either Lesser Piryon Mayan
*Spoiler: The Union Mercenary Exchange*
Show


(mechanics are initial draft without any GM input yet, heavily subject to change, while fluff may be expanded with time)
Any country may Establish Mercenary Contacts as a 2-action project. Once contacts have been established, that country can spend up to two treasure on a battle (in addition to normal treasure use, if desired), gaining effective units for the purpose of determining Outnumbering bonuses equal to the amount spent (similar to when a Merchant Marine spends multiple treasure on a battle). The controller of the region the World Wonder is in automatically counts as having Established Contacts if they have not already, gains 1 treasure for every 2 used on this ability by other countries and can, once per round, spend 1 Treasure when taking a Recruit Units action to gain an additional unit.

_The Cyphiri have always dealt in mercenaries, and as time has gone on and the needs of the Union have developed so has the mercenary business around them. The construction of the Union Mercenary Exchange is a recognition of that fact, the need for the various peoples of the seas for additional warriors at times, and the ways that the Cyphiri can benefit from this. Located in Pyl-Garat - the Council doesn't want a place like this too close to home, after all, but close enough - the Exchange is naturally primarily a center of business, a place for reputable and reliable mercenary companies to have representatives stay in and arrange for new contracts, the Cyphiri providing reasonably priced housing and other property, facilitating the relevant fees and payments, and allowing the use of their photospore network to ensure the steady flow of contracts and orders. For the various armies of the seas, the Union Mercenary Exchange provides a quick and effective way to gain mercenary troops to reinforce their own, the representatives confirming the details and relaying them to mercenary companies in the wider ocean, while for the mercenaries the Exchange provides a good supply of work, along with more practical services from the various businesses that have cropped up around it, and the Cyphiri Union gets to take their cut at various stages of the process and occasionally pays for whole companies to be folded into its Retainer Guard._

_While Belar's focus is a little distracted by preparations for his journey into the wastes, he still has enough time to deal with certain other matters. Primary among them is the project that sees him travelling to Pyl-Garat with a retinue from the Council Fund and their now well-trusted preferred planners and architects. They meet with Hapat Pylet, seeking to use a newly-cleared silt field as the site of their newest project - technically Baran has the authority to force it to happen without Hapat's assent, given their relative positions in the Council, but it's apparent that a diplomatic solution is preferred by all involved. Hapat's price appears to be giving House Pylet a greater amount of involvement and investment, and as such opportunity for profit, in the project, and Baran readily accepts. Soon, representatives of the Council Fund are sent out to countries that the Cyphiri think would be interested in using mercenaries, describing the vision of the Union Mercenary Exchange and the benefits it may provide, while Houses Hallus and Pylet begin bringing in their represenatives to the site which would become the Exchange, and Belar reveals his trump card - the Lesser Piryon Mayan, and the Cyphiri trained by the Abyssal Stewards in its use who begin growing the foundations of the Exchange._Wander the Wastes [Diplomacy] - 18, Success
_Baran Hallus finds the Songsage's offer quite fascinating, and makes arrangements to carry out the ceremony they describe. Rendal Belar, captain of Wayfinder, takes little convincing to allow the head of House Hallus to direct the course of the vessel, and it is soon stocked with supplies and all the information Baran had been able to convince the many Cyphiri families (and some Chora members) on the Songlines and their nature. After ensuring that the Union Council will follow the right course in his absence, Baran sets off into the wastes, eager to see what there is to learn from this ancient Songline._Press Claim on 124 [Diplomacy] - 14, Success
_With the Kalan fully convinced to support the Cyphiri, all the remains is the actual process of making the incorporation of the Emerald Tidelands within the Union happen. Hallus diplomats, Council Fund officials, and Ulnesh sages of the Way all coordinate to make the transition as smooth as possible - House Hallus ensuring that everyone of import in the Tidelands is on board and up to date, the Fund overseeing the practical business and noting the creation of new families and a new House among the Kalan and Tails (and noting which Cyphiri families have adopted which locals), and the Ulnesh ensuring their influence in the Tidelands is strong enough to take a dominant position in the new order._Convert HS1 of 153 [Faith] - 13, Success
_The curious little fish to the south seem quite receptive to the teachings of the Flowing Way, and so Werran Ulnesh (more out of curiosity about the new warmer waters as a whole than his presence being strictly necessary) accompanies a group of Cyphiri teachers of the Way into Aniwana to tell them more about the faith. They start out based near Toka Toka, setting up their own camp as the size different prevents staying with the taika, curious about the stories around the formation and eagerly repaying the new stories with their own, along with guidance on how they all related to the Flowing Way._Attempt to Retrieve Goods from the Trawling Beast Island [Economy] - 19, Success? (Great Success?)
*Spoiler: The Camp*
Show


Hearing the report from the Divine Nacres on what is up on the island the Trawling Beasts rested at, the Cyphiri are intrigued. While most just enjoy having another interesting topic to discuss and theorise about, a group of ambitious House Hallus Cyphiri decide that they should get those goods and head west, sea cows hauling tents and cages containing bioengineered organisms. Before long, their base camp in the shoals around the island is ready, and they begin to get to work on figuring out the best way to get the goods off the island and home. Going up there themselves is deemed too risky - yes, there are ways of operating above the water for a short period, but what if they're up there too long? That doesn't mean that others aren't welcome to try now - by this point, most of the major powers in the region knew the secrets of supernatic propogation, and some species were better suited to going out there than the Cyphiri, so if anyone was willing to brave the journey the Cyphiri were more than the happy to pay them for anything they brought back. Mainly, though, they used their animals, originated from the legged creatures of the temperate waters like the cralscye of Pyl-Garat (albeit engineered to be larger and less dangerous, and to survive above water for a useful amount of time) - it took a year or so of tinkering with their biology (paying local bioengineers for access to their facilities and a little assistance if needed) and giving them the proper training to ensure they could effectively fetch and retrieve the valuables (and not, say, a particularly shiny rock), occasionally accompanied by a particularly brave Cyphiri, but eventually the goods start coming in. The Cyphiri not involved in animal handling and engineering or supernatic expeditions instead focus on effectively storing the loot and preparing it for transport back to Cyph-Arel. Some are easy enough, just packed onto the sea cows like any other trade good, but those items that appear to be less useful underwater (but are still interesting enough to take with them) need a little more work. The solution the Cyphiri come up with, at the cost of a few tents, are a set of rafts made from the same fabric and wooden poles as their tents, tethered to sea cows under the water but floating on the surface laden with those items. It requires a little work, and buying a bunch of bouyant organisms from a sereia biotechnician to keep them floating (after all, the raw material was made to be dense enough to not normally float), but the concept soon proves workable.

Buyout TP1 of 121 [Economy] - 20, Success
_Predictions that the Trawling Beasts would eventually reach Cyphiri waters, working from their current course and expectations of where they may stop, drives House Hallus to push the cleansing of the waters to the northeast to an immediate priority - the Beasts seem to avoid particuarly toxic or desolate waters, but if the region can be made safe in time it can be used as a place the Titans can be guided into, away from Cyph-Arel._

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Start a Monumental Undertaking - The Melrit News Network (1/3)
*Spoiler: The Melrit News Network*
Show


With the world the Cyphiri live in constantly expanding - small countries are always being found by the Lux-Glossians or occasionally someone else, let alone the two times they've found vast regions populated by new powers - many families are beginning to run into a problem. There's just so many new stories happening all the time, or old ones being discovered, that they can't keep track! What if something really important or interesting happens and they miss it? One family, the Melrit (a part of House Pylet) sets out to solve that problem, their leader having a vision. The way he sees it, the families just need someone to gather and sift through all those stories, and present the best ones to them, and if the Melrit could do that they could end up profiting quite nicely out of it. Step one was setting up premises at home to serve as a central base to work from, and a few meetings with Hapat Pylet are enough to get him to allow them a prime location, right next to the vine forest, in one of the newest settlements of Pyl-Garat. While construction begins of the Network's headquarters, beginning with the tall central building, opportunity scouts and business agents of the Melrit family set out into the wider ocean, looking for countries amenable to the family setting up their operation in.

Give the Divine Nacres Supermarine Artillery through A Need For Knowledge for 1 Favour to pay off the debt.Attend the Third Exquisite Ball.

*News and Rumours*
Reports from the southernmost Cyphiri opportunity scouts that people other than the Chora have passed through the deep waters past Deaths Passage is naturally met with excitement by the majority of the Union, even more so when those early meetings develop into learning about the rest of the tropical waters, and the peoples within. The stories of the Eel, of its sheer size and its strange mental powers, are fascinating but also very concerning, and some Cyphiri find themselves strangely thankful that their Titan problem is merely destructive, and that the temperate countries have been able to guide them rather than having become guided, like the kucen of the Lighthouse. All in all, the most common early impression of the tropics across the Cyphiri is that it is a fascinating but dangerous place, and most families suggest caution when dealing down there.By contrast, attitudes are much warmer towards the taika, the tropical country who first swam north enough to find the rest of the world. Their curiosity and drive is a trait that many Cyphiri can respect, and their love of colour is quite appreciated as well. The fact that they want to learn more about the Flowing Way is just a bonus, one that the Cyphiri are quick to follow up on.Hearing about Lowpeak Reef from the people of Splendid Miru Miru piques the curiosity of many Cyphiri, who make the journey through Death's Passage to take in the sights. As impressive as the Chora operation is up here, many Cyphiri can't help but wonder if more is going on deeper down, where none of them can currently go.The Trawling Beasts are an ongoing problem that the Cyphiri aren't ignoring, but between the Middish preparing to attack them head-on, the Gotezhar handling directing the beasts well enough, and many groups handling picking up the pieces, the Cyphiri don't take major action around the Titans for some time, their focus apparently more internal or southwards - particularly with Baran's direction less strong with his time in the wastes. That said, they do assure the other temperate powers - particularly the Sakura-Jin - that they're working on a plan for the future.Rendal Belar is seen visiting many of the sages of the Way in the time before he takes Belar Hallus on his sacred journey into the wastes, and many of those Cyphiri are soon travelling to meet each other, visit the Grand Archives, or heading to certain locations close by the wastes. Nobody's quite sure what it is, but apparently Rendal's on to_something_.Speculation is rife across the Union on what the story is behind the strange stockpiles found on the island the Trawling Beasts rested on. While some like to suggest the idea that the Beasts did it themselves, most Cyphiri dismiss that as an entertaining but otherwise obvously wrong line of thought. The fact that the goods up there apparently lack anything edible is of more interest, suggesting that the stockpiles existed before and the Beasts were attracted to something that they then ate. With that in mind, the most common opinion across the Union, benefiting from both being logical and being very exciting, is that it must be from a group that easily and regularly operates above the water, and as the Nacres wouldn't readily give up their supplies like this (having let the Beasts stop there, told the Cyphiri what's up there, and not interfered with retrieval attempts), there was only one other possibility - the Reavers.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she isn't faithful herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon Mayan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's newborn daughter.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3
*Supports:* 122, 124 (Clerical)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
- Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
- Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
- Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1, 127.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Military 5
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, -1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 4, 0 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines
 - Envy of the World: Host events as a non-action, all attributes below 4 count as 4 for rolls

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +1 Unit)
_Unit Cap:_ 8

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111, 124

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: +2; Rate 2)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 16
_Treasure Rate_ 2 

Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Cyphiri
2

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
Black Pearls
0

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129, 139, 140

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution - Usable)
_Bitter Tourism_ Cross Glacial borders (Prereqs: Heat Source - Usable)
_Filtration Grafts_ Cross Toxic borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders - Usable)

_Holographic Certification_  +1 to resist Undermine Support actions (Prereqs: Photospore Signalling, Biolumiscent Ink - Usable)
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses (Prereqs: None - Usable)
_Joined-Stalk Companies_ Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exemp. (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Precious Minerals - Usable)
_Adventuring Parties_ Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support (Prereqs: Photospore Signalling, Skilled Labour - Unusable)
_Seeker Barnacles_ Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post (Prereqs: Graduated Symbiosis, Megafauna - Unusable)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 28

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 1-3 of the Tenure of Grand Master Martin the Young, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 13

Actions:

1. *[Military]* Attack the Trawling Beasts (in what region?) with 4 units, led by Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach attempting _Shiver Hell's Foundations_, utilizing Supermarine Artillery, the Thunderstone Cudgel, and the Middish Way, and using the Regalis Arbor to Launch Scouts (4 units, Mil 4, 10 General, +3/+5 battle roll, +3 Maneuvering)

With the coward who previously held the title of Grand Master ejected, the Order may now turn its full attention to fulfilling its highest purpose. Each Trawling Beast slain represents inestimable future destruction prevented. The venerable Knight Commander Tolmach is placed in overall command of the Order's forces and opens a full barrage against the Trawling Beasts, focusing fire on one at a time in hopes of felling as many as possible. With luck, the Knights will never have to engage too closely, but if necessary, all Knights are briefed on the breathing cycle of the Beasts, informed by Gotezhar intelligence, to avoid being sucked in, and are warned to remain close to the surface and avoid descending too deeply. Let the faithful shiver in fear - no more!

2. *[Diplomacy]* Aid the ABS in setting up refugee camps
Those displaced by the ravages of the Trawling Beasts deserve more than mere sympathy. Acting Grand Master de Heredia takes it upon himself to travel personally to the rulers of the those regions where the Abyssal Stewards seek to resettle the displaced, speaking on their behalf (especially of those faithful who were harmed, though these are thankfully few) to sooth fears of outsiders and rumors that the Stewards possess an ulterior motive in this charity.

3. *[Diplomacy]* Press Claim to [Region 116]: 9
Lady C'Oup Oosh-Ritehn, wife of the former Grand Master, and her family begin to grow their influence in [Region 116]. Positioning Feirefis as the rightful leader of the Ironkelp Order and the scion of a powerful house, the young Anuran finds himself at the center of a tangled web aimed at granting him full sovereignty over the Order of the Violet Crown.

4. *[Diplomacy]* Press Claim to [Region 118]: 16
Similar events play out in [Region 118], as Percival and his mother Dhobjetta Ambrosirtien return home. Relying on the prestige and fame of the exiled Grand Master, Oliver's wife begins working to consolidate her position at the forefront of the herding families.

5. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocracy in [Region 176], using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: 12
The trust of the distant king of [Region 176] is a gift that must be repaid, but his courtiers and vassals seem reluctant to accept the Order's friendship with their liege. Given the failures of the previous diplomats, Acting Grand Master de Heredia finds the whole thing distasteful, but eventually finds himself compelled to yield to the romantic and chivalrous Grand Master Martin, who hassles him incessantly about the matter. In the end, de Heredia publicly blames Oliver's poor judgement when selecting the members of the mission for the failure and dispatches a second group of Hislangue diplomats to smooth things over.

Nonactions:
Turn over KC Tolmach to a new char?Attend the Gala

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Grand Master Martin....
.Acting Grand Master de Heredia....
.The exiled Grand Master....
.Two marriages....
.Polar connections....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current stats
*Diplomacy*: 5
*Military*: 4
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 3
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? no

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Dip 


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 7

Treasure: 1

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Adiratna*
Diplomacy 10
Military 10
Economy 10
Faith 2
Intrigue 8

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Intrigue_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - Host the Third Exquisite Gala
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Gift Indah's Embrace to the Lighthouse and the Lojanese Republic.Trade Indah's Embrace to the Kar-Nath Hegemony in return for Composite Grafting and Filtration Grafts technologies.

*Military* - Invade Region 20 with 7 Units led by the Rubicund Fist Netra (Mil 8), attempting Victory is Life Tactical Doctrine and utilizing Death Commando Conditioning.*Intrigue* - Prospect Shue'aaz Sho for a second Trade Post - 14*Intrigue* - Investigate methods whereby the Hum of the Eel Without End might be translated, making use of all manner of harmonizing media and a ready supply of dissidents - 15*Intrigue* - Coerce TP 1 of Sandfish in Region 22 - 15*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Gengy

Round 13
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Military]* WAR - Send 8 Units to Region 141, led by Squall Kagado (Mil 10) 
*+11 TacMan, +8 Battle Roll*[_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
[Route: 139 -> 129 -> 141]
*Spoiler: Military Strength Breakdown*
Show

Maneuvering: +11
+1 Maneuvering, Supermarine Artillery 
(Mil 10) Squall Kagado 

Battle Roll: +8
+3 (Half Leader's Military)
+1 Middish Way
+1 Supermarine Artillery [Dropped Weaponry]
+0 Devolving Standardized Integrations [Combat Drugs & Medicines]
+1 Treasure
Outnumbering: +2 (8 units to 5 units)

_In an unusual maneuver, Feytor Mira'din charges Kagado to take everyone and attack the Greenwater Clans.  Rumors abound for what the reason behind this order might be, especially as it happens shortly after a message is received from New Korasoon.  Some say it's because Mira'din worked out some kind of deal with someone.  Other say it's because the Greenwater Clans are making waves in the region southeast of B'kini Bottom.  Still more rumors say it's because the Greenwater Clans are somehow responsible for the Trawling Beasts showing up in the Temperate region, as the rise of the Clans happened around the same time as the Beasts started.  Regardless of the reason, it is true that the Gotezhar are going to War._*[Military]* WAR - Send 2 Units to assist the Order of Iron Kelp in Region (109?), under the command of OKI Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach
[Route: 128 -> 113 -> 111 -> 109]
_At the urging of her allies, Mira'din sends her strike team to try and assist in assaulting the Trawling Beasts.  They have orders to assist Knight Commander Tolmach, but also advise the Commander to direct the Beasts towards some kind of Trench; perhaps to the Northeast?_*[Military]* Raise a Unit*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_With the knowledge that there are multiple campaigns going on, Feytor Mira'din calls for more aid from volunteers, and creates more Gotezhar Squalls._*[Faith]* Build a Reefback Nursery in 174 (2/4) [Spend a Treasure, +1 from The Gathering Tide Warehouse]*[Faith]* Build a Reefback Nursery in 174 (3/4)
_There are many benefits to having a Reefback Nursery in New Korasoon._

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesThe Trawling Beasts are devastating to the landscape, but with no other recourses at the moment, Feytor Mira'din continues to encourage them to where they will hopefully do the least damage.  [Encourage the Trawling Beasts Northeast using a supply of Pure Berries]*Build a Monument - The Statue of Korasoon* (2/3)
Joontar Arjiloza continues with their effort to build a functional statue of Korasoon.  The giant bowl will take time to craft properly, and even more time to make sure it is crafted without ocean water _inside_ it.  This means that glass must be carefully shipped to the small island to the northeast of Colownya, and skilled crafters must brave putting together the large bowl together _above_ the ocean waters.  The process involves a lot of expertise and careful piecing together of glass shard after glass shard, which is slow and laborious.  Additionally, the actual statue itself must be shaped and assembled.  Together, these efforts take time, but Arjiloza is determined to see it through.Change Desired Import of Gosco C'Gor (137) from Religious Materials to Spices [Pending GM Approval]Go to the Exquisite Gala [Non-action]

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...While attending the Exquisite Gala, Feytor Mira'din met an interesting Mer merchant, from the Lojanese Republic, by the name of Woenpal Noerjang.  Finding him intriguing, Mira'din invited him back to Dounpor, ostensibly to help teach the Merchant Caste Gotezhar how to better follow their calling, but more often then not, Woenpal is seen nearby or in Mira'din's office.  Many begin to think the merchant is courting the Big Boss.Mira'din receives a written note - rare for the Gotezhar - from former General, Squall Essensio.  Apparently the Squall is happily retired in New Korasoon, and has taken over the local guardians.  Oddly, not a day passes before Mira'din herself sends a written note out, apparently addressed to Grand Master Martin of the Iron Kelp Order.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
5
7
7
4
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Faith, +2 Mil


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (10  / 14)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (4 / 10)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion
Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 8
Faith 10
Intrigue 1


*Diplomacy 10* Ascension to Sea Power!
_Marcion has succeeded in growing the World Garden to one of the Great Powers!  But, as they look around, all the faces that attended their coronation are long faded, and she knows their time is passing fast_ 

*Diplomacy* Attend the Exquisite Gala 

Sub-action Trade brackish border technology and a promise to the Ennead for Electrodialytic Staurozoa technology.  Additionally offer to host Ennead scholars at The University. 

*Economy*  buyout a unit of Fruiting Mangrove (125 2)

*Passed*

*Economy* Buyout a unit of Liming Snails(115.1)

*Passed*

DC 12 autopassed with HS bonus 

_The World Garden has no income.  These materials will help grow our economy! Furthermore, the sources of lime and chemicals will provide Fertilizer for Petrix's project_

*Faith*  Special action: present a Thesis to the Nacres! 1 treasure spent
_The Dreams of St. Psaul have come to fruitition!_

Thesis abstract:

*Spoiler:  By our own claws or none: the Messianic Heresy*
Show



In this thesis, submitted to the Divine Nacres and available for public perusal at The University, Primarch Marcion dissects the heresy of Messianism.  They examine first its historical antecedents, as highlighted in the Therapeutic documents, then they move to contrast it with the doctrine of The World Garden.  Special attention is taken to the Epistles of St. Psaul, and how his modesty eventually eroded the Messianist doctrines of the Exposers in favor of the doctrine of The Garden.  Additionally, space is given to the Levt offshoot of Gardener theology and how the time of lost contact shows Gardenism had supplanted Messianism by only a few generations after the Cataclysm. 

To clarify, Messianism is belief that a charismatic leader will force a decisive conflict that will perfect the world.  Gardenism is the belief that the perfect world will be acheived by gradual work over many lifetimes.  Messianism also teaches a belief in personal salvation and an anthropomorphism of the Divine, leading to a personal relationship with a personal God:  the Messiah is a general, the Messianist is a soldier in their war.  The Gardener has no such arrogance or aggresion:  the world is made of peace and love, and it will grow indefinitely.

The ultimate difference, therefore, is one of aggression.  Gardener theology is one of acceptance and works.  The world changes gradually and by effort. Messianism teaches that, once a state of grace is acheived, it comes with it a state of power, and the world will bend to a charismatic figure that is imagined to be an idealized version of either the self, the parent or a mating partner.  The Gardener monastic codes therefore, serve an additional quiet purpose in suppressing thought modality that encourages messianism.

In conclusion:  the Gardener theology is one of practical long term goals that came from St. Psaul's rejection of personal authority in favor of trust in the Cherry Blossom movement as a whole, enduring project.


*Spoiler:  PRS Monument part 4*
Show



Petrix returned to the project of the Caves of Therapy with a new energy after meeting the Ennead delegates and seeing the elevation of the Primarch by The Divine Nacres.

The shrine would be rededicated! And it would be a combination of ancient symbols and new meanings!  

Petrix approached the Nacres and made a request, expecting rejection out of hand, "What would it take to be gifted a cutting of Sakura?"  Petrix expected,  for the answer, if it was deigned given, a ransom of treasure or a favored pledged, repayed.

The answer was simple:  "Show us you can keep it alive without our help."

They gave a list of demands, and Petrix went to work.  


*Non-action*spend a favor with the DNA to coerce TP 135.3

_These light sources will be invaluable for Petrix's project_



Expected growth +1 Econ

New Stats:

Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 9
Faith 10
Intrigue 1

Rolls

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


Perturbed by the enigmatic entity Mammon, the Elder Council sends a delegation to the Eternal Springs to inquire about their intentions. Why have they summoned this strange being, and what are their intentions with it?The Seatide Confederacy has no desire to be drawn into a fight with a friendly neighbor, but out of respect for the Abyssal Stewards, requests that they send a delegation to present their evidence and concerns regarding Mammon.Judge Flash of Green is replaced by Judge Azure Gleam after coming down with a fatal case of the Rotting disease, exacerbated by old age.




*Actions:*

[Economy] Begin Polar-Confederate International Bank (World Wonder) in Seatide (1/5)
*Spoiler: Proposed effect(unapproved)*
Show

Polar-Confederate International Bank
A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. nations using the common currency get +2 increased Treasure cap, and can transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn. The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or choose to block any treasure transfer done through the bank.

_Seatide's reach has grown wide, but its markets are still fractured and diverse, making efficient trade difficult. Now that the Confederacy has the economic and diplomatic heft, it is time to change that. After much debate, the Merchant Drifts of the Council push through a resolution for the founding of a banking consortium that will centralize and streamline the finances of dozens of Drifts. The debts and assets so amassed will provide the backing for a common currency that will weld Seatide's economic ties into a single market._

[Economy] Establish Consortium Plans for the Polar-Confederate International Bank (World Wonder) in Seatide (2/5)
_Before the Bank can be established, its structure needs to be ascertained. Leading figures from the major banking drifts meet in a Conference to create a blueprint for the new entity. The bank will be overseen by a small Banking Council comprised of appointed representatives from the Judge of Seatide and the largest Drift interests. The Judge and interests will provide guarantees for the bank's liquidity. With solid backing, the bank can then buy out merchant debt in exchange for sums of currency._

[Economy] Construct the Bank Headquarters (3/5)
_With plans in place, the Council of Elders passes a decree granting the official bank charter and directing the Judge to establish the Bank. A grand new headquarters is constructed for the bank, carved straight into the canyon walls of Deepdrift and painted in splended colors. The deep caverns of the bank will provide room for the numerous accountants and bankers in employ, as well as secure vaults for bullion and records that the bank will handle._

[Economy] Buyout TP 2 in Region 108 (Mud Diamonds) Spending 1 Treasure
[Economy] Buyout TP 1 in Region 115 (Liming Snails) Spending 1 Treasure
_Now with access to Temperate markets, Seatide takes advantage of its Annoxic Adaptation technology to invest in underdeveloped markets._ 

[Economy] Expedition north of 80
_There are still rich opportunities for wealth and trade not far from Seatide. A small consortium of enterprising Drifts funds an expedition to explore their northern waters._

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support SEN buyout in 67
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Accept Bitter Tourism from SEN (Cultural Exchange)
Provide SEN with Holographic Certification (Cultural Exchange)
Lose the PRS Rolloff in exchange for a favor

Die Rolls: 
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=684

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Azure Gleam
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 3
Economy: 7 (+3)
Faith: 2
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 6

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.
*The Bare Trap* - Mystical trap that helps defend against Reavers.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.

Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +5
*ETP Total*: 27

*Treasure*: 5 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+1 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+2 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(187) - Merchant

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Trade Route with Lux Glossia
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 13, Place: Regions 6, 9, 11 and 13
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 7
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Attend the Gala*
Sign Prestige treaty with LIT stating: "In rounds 13-15, LIT and LOL shall not use hostile military actions agains each other."Give 1 treasure to LITAccept Kaarme from LITAccept Indah's Embrace from LSD
_Albeit it is tempting to describe the peace agreement to the domestic populace as the Lighthouse capitulating, the Prime Minister resists doing so. Instead, he stresses the importance of keeping peace between the great powers and notes that the acquisition of Kaarme has been much cheaper than it would have been if attempted by force._*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 12, and buy out TP 12.3 Crystal Chips (Tairlav Palace bonus)* Sway: 2d8 + 7 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success*
Buyout: 2d6 + 8 Economy - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success*
_With the threat of war relegated to the disorganized invasions of a few Magaramachi, the markets are pleased._
*[Economy]Give TP 2.2 Siren Extract to LIT through Trade Route.*
*[Economy]Prospect W26 using the Losinka Alaku* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12 *success, 14*
_The wastes, going by their size, should have abundant natural resources..._*[Military]Invade region 5 with:*
General Zabkrew (9) using TD Graceful Show of Force (Sway roll 2d8 + 7 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige)4 units2 treasure spent: +1 to battle, +1 mercenary unit, +1 from city OarngalauDeath Commando Conditioning: +1 to battleRuler score: +4 to battleRoute: 6>5
_Although peace has been made with the Lighthouse, the War Minister Wszemocna thinks it would be a waste to simply dismiss all those armies that have been built up._
*[Military]Raise unit*




Non-Actions:

Pay 1 treasure to activate Tairlav Palace
Spy secret nonaction... sent.

Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Roof over Their Heads 1/3
*Spoiler: Roof over Their Heads*
Show

There have been numerous calls to move the government offices from a rural location near the Shtue'ear spire to the bustling city of Sheade. However, Hoerthd is wary of merchants' influence in the city, and he also thinks such a move would alienate more conservative citizens or citizens with strong local ties who do not like the international character of the city. A redesign of the government offices is appropriate, though, as it has been become a stock joke that civil servants are working and living in makeshift tents due to a lack of space in the governmental stone buildings.


News and Rumors:
The news that the world is bigger than previously thought is mostly considered to be good news. Merchants trip over one another in their rush to claim all the riches and exotic goods of the world's markets. The barbarian civilizations of the cold seas, although widely regarded to be icky and dumb, may yet prove to be valuable allies or sources of inspiration now that non-Titan-related religions in the tropics have been stagnating.Fabulously rich Woenpal Noerjang went to the Gala hoping to find a cure for his ennui. There he got more adventure than he could have dreamed about. He made the perilous journey from Sheade to Dounpor, made countless connections with foreigners of all species and trades and became a key advisor in the Builders Union - a job offer he accepted out of his longstanding interest in the lives of people of various backgrounds rather than with the compensation in mind. At the heart of Woenpal's newly discovered fascination with faraway seas lies the woman who invited him, Feytor Mira'din. A compassionate ruler and a Mer with an inspiring character, what's there not to like?


*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 8
Military: 8
Economy: 9
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8.

_Special Actions Available:_ D5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5 I5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 9/10 (Expected Change: ??)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme, rerecruited R121st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10Special Operations Forces - recruited R11Kaarme Nobles - recruited R11


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -4+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Intrigue 7 Spy




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## JBarca

Round 13
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D7 ; M7 ; E6 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[ECO Buyout TP 68.2]* SUCCESS 
With the interlopers cleared out, the Ennead's merchants move in. The King wishes for more economic independence, with no insult intended toward their allies to the east.*[ECO Buyout TP 67.2]* FAILURE
Frustrated with their failure, Akkoroas orders the annexation of the private holdings of several Arms. With new incentives in play, he appoints new traders to seek control of the valuable crystals.
*[DIP Send a Mission into [73]]* GREAT SUCCESS! - I'll take Aristo, assuming that works normally here
With the blessing of the Great Mother, the depths that surround Danabae are within reach. King Akkoroas sends out scouts, diplomats, and biologists to learn what lies below.*[DIP Attend the Gala]*
*Spoiler: Event Subactions*
Show

Send Electrodialytic Staurozoa to SKR

*[MIL Sack Holy Site 71.1]* 14*[MIL Sack Holy Site 71.2]* 16
King Akkoroas' eyes turn west. The decades-long silence from the Draigu calls for investigation. Investigators need protection. Protectors need supplies.


*Non-Actions*
Accept all giftsGift Bitter Tourism to STC via Cultural Exchange


*Reports and Discoveries*
Aulerus delivers a denouncement and a warning. "The Pax Arctica was a sermon of hope and a promise of sanctity, and now it stands as a monument to fear. Why are our borders not worth protecting? Why are the foreigners from the east given free reign in our markets, in our _farms_? This Congress has now twice violated our borders, and not a word from the blind swarms or the cowardly statues. When coupled with the destruction of Doflein goods at the hands of those who skulk in the shadows, this is nothing short of economic terrorism and it will not be tolerated. If the representatives of the Cryptids are not evicted, whether by the authors of the Pax or their own rulers, from Ennead waters, we will take matters into our own arms. Blood will flow."


Ruler Stats R11: 
D: 8
M: 8
E: 7
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 3
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
-
N/A
N/A

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 11/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
2/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices










*POLAR*

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 13



*Leader: Tuatahi the Second Bubble Bender*
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 8
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
Expected Gains: +2 Eco

*Standard Actions*
 *ECO* - Buyout TP1 in Region 150. *Failure...* *ECO* - Buyout TP2 in Region 150. *Success!* *ECO* - Buyout TP1 in Region 142. *Success!* *ECO* - Explore West of Region 153. *Success!* *FAI* - Convert to the Cyphiri Way.

*Non-Actions*
 PRS - Continue monumental task Resist any Buyouts in my region. Attend the Gala.

*Notes*
 The expedition into the region West of Region 153 should count towards the Chora quest "A Little Less Lonely Road" for exploring wastes. If the fluff below is acceptable, Hollow Sunfish may be able to fulfill Aniwana's desired resource, Exotic Foods (see region post, of course, for specifics).



*Spoiler: Buyout Fluff*
Show

Given the recent expeditions, the Taika of Aniwana immediately had their eyes set on the luxuries that have made themselves available, ripe for the picking. Though, perhaps it is a bit odd to consider a source of vigilante labor as a luxury. Nonetheless, throwing a pretty penny their way will suffice. Oh, and those sunfish that occasionally rise to the top of the sea in the expanse to the north would surely come in handy-- who knows what color they might contribute to the bubbles of the people, if they were to be eaten? Perhaps a stark black, or the ability to create something so transparent, it wouldn't ever be seen, potentially being the most inconspicuous support structure ever created.


*Spoiler: Exploration Fluff*
Show

There only remained one way left to go from Aniwana, and with their newly trained squadron's ability to generate a beautiful bubble-based ship, Tuatahi pushed his people to venture into the wastes of the west. Given the request from the recently met Chora, now was a great time to do so. 


*Spoiler: Convert Fluff*
Show

Having visited the Exquisite Gala, Tuatahi's diplomats found themselves heavily intrigued by the messages spread from the followers of the Flowing Way. Though it would take some time to garner the support of the population, the teachings of the Cyphiri Way quickly spread through the ranks of the Miru Miru government, and began to hold some degree of influence on the nation's decision-making. Hopefully, these newfound morals and laws will act as a way to form new friendships and reach other seas peacefully. 

_ Note: I've been sick this week and did not have time to fluff this conversion out greatly, please understand._


*Spoiler: Monumental Task Fluff (2/3)*
Show

With the royal collection finally complete, construction could begin on the statue of the first Bubble Bender. A long and arduous project lied ahead, but the people of Aniwana were ready to take it on. Each and every scale, fin, and gill would be faithfully recreated from only the most accurate of historical descriptions. It would be crafted, of course, from the collection of sparkling and glittering stones that had been piling for years, and glued together with the most glorious of plant life in a variety of colors. Bubbles filled the gaps and provided structural supports, as well as small details, such as the illustrious eyes of the Bender. With more time, all that was left to complete would be the areas surrounding the statue, as to create a beautiful site for many to visit.

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 6
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][economy] create special ship (Mobula)
[2][economy] Expand trade in region 4
[3][economy] Expand trade in region 4
[4][economy] buyout TP9.3 (Ching He'aang) (add treasure, TN12)
[5][intrigue] create spy (rolled previous round)

rolls for ABS rep3 and for buyout of TP
roll for spy (done previous round)

Non Actions:
-use non-action from Abyssal Stewards to complete Expand trade in region 4
-resist all sways/sacks/buyouts/...
-use favour to get back to ABS rep 3 (spend treasure)

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1, TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 6/10
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 3

New stats
stat increase: 
rolls for new ruler
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 6 +2
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 1




*Spoiler: news*
Show


-The new holy order of priest-scribes created a few years ago, in the capital region of Hym, will be named The Guardians of the Ancestors.




*Spoiler: enlarge economy*
Show


With the two regions integrated into the Hymenocera expanse, large projects are started to expand the economy in these regions.  Scientists of the Hymenocera Institute of Sponge and Algae Research have found ways to increase Eye Weed production without depriving the locals from the necessary plants they need to survive in the toxic region.

With the new merchants in region 30 wanting esoterica, the Hymenocera trade guilds try to get some gem foam for them, which they manage to do.



*Spoiler: Spy*
Show


The first thing Lord General Odonto realises, is that they need more information about their neighbours and they have to avoid giving much away as well.  To that end an intelligence service is started.  Lady Atyoida will be the head of this new organisation.



*Spoiler: ship*
Show


A large and heavily armoured vessel will be created to explore the wastelands.  Using composite armour on a frame created by using the silicon based skeleton of certain sponges and using other sponges to filter the water, it is a surprisingly strong ship, even if it doesn't carry any offensive weaponry (except for its crew).  The nose looks a bit like a shark, but it also has wings like a manta ray.  It will be named Mobula.
*Spoiler: ship image*
Show

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 13

*Rham, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 10, Military - 10, Economy - 10, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 1
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]:* Diplomacy 10 special action: become Sea Power
_- As the decades-long rule of Rham nears its end, the Frozen King sets to finally finalizing the unification of all territory the Nathi have extended their claim to. Banners are unfurled all across the Hegemony, parades held and celebrations prepared in honor of such a grand achievement: truly, the King has served his nation well._

2. *[Diplomacy]:* Attend The Exquisite Gala
- Sub-action: Trade Lambent Syndicate Composite Grafting and Filtration Grafts technologies for Indah's Embrace technology
_- Attending in his role as the new Frozen King soon to be crowned, Nedir negotiates trade of technology, a subdued but notable presence amidst the festivities._

3. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit

4. *[Faith]:* Faith 5 special: Create an Artifact

5. *[Faith]:* Preserve Frozen King Rham in ice according to ancient traditions of the Nathi
_- While it has not been upheld for quite a while, the ancient tradition for the reigning Frozen King to give themselves over to the will of the gods once their reign comes to a close still exist...and it seems Frozen King Rham is ready to put them to practice to cement his reign as one to remember. In a public ritual, the King bids his subjects farewell, promising to return during Hegemony's time of need before willingly descending into the Rime Gorge. There must be some truth to the ancient tales, as before long the shape of the former monarch rises back from the depths, now encased in large block of crystalline ice. Preserved in all his finery, the former monarch is accompanied to the royal crypts by his attendants, leaving the nation to be led by his successor._

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: Glacier Food Festival (2/3)

*Spoiler: An idea of grand feast*
Show

_With the correspondence of different chefs across the Hegemony and beyond having picked up considerable speed through years of planning and preparation, the location selected for the festival begins to see actual preparation as well. Already, the so-called Chef's quarter has formed around the area, most of the buildings being quite simple constructions of cloth and movable stalls where chefs of different stripes can hone their trade. Already, there is competitive air around the place, each prospective master of culinary arts seeking to attract the greatest amount of tourists to their stall.

The area specifically reserved for the festival to come has also been somewhat transformed, with organizers making the effort to build large venues for plenty of travelers and kitchens of all sorts, some particularly daring innovators even seeking to dig down to hopefully find some of the geothermal vents that allow for more unique methods to prepare dishes. While the danger of accidents is everpresent, progress is being steadily made... and plenty of money exchanges hands while the construction continues, of course. Thanks to the revitalizing effec tthe entire hassle has for their economy, the administrators of Plain Current mostly shrug their shoulders, not seeing any reason to pay the matter too much mind despite some health concerns.

Perhaps the most interesting visitor to the proceedings so far has been the seas-renown adventurous master cook by the name of Marrowbone. Usually ever on the move in search of the next great culinary delight, he continues to deem most of the people present beneath him...but is rumored to be preparing a contest to search for potential students fitting his high standards._

B. Use 2 Favors and 1 Raputation with ABS to get Prize of the Depths

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 13:*

+ 1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith

*New leader stats for turn 13 (rolls):*

Diplomacy - 4 + 2 + 1 = 7
Military - 1 + 2 = 3
Economy - 4 + 2 = 6
Faith - 3 + 1 + 1 = 5
Intrigue - 3

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 13)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 7, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 3)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 13)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64
Military units: Nathi Legion (4), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 5
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (2)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts), Razor Current Netting

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV


Diplomacy 4 (+1)
Military 2
Economy 10
Faith 3
Intrigue 5 (+1)

*Actions* rollz and bollz

*Intirgue*  Infiltrate Deep Blue

*Intriuge* Root Out Spies

*Economy* Stoke the fires of Invention CREATE Dragon Eye Scuba: Benefit: allows deepwater exploration
Requires: Dragon Eyes

*Diplomacy* Increase Rep With CCA

*Diplomacy* Increase Rep With DNA


[/URL]*Accounting*
City: Cryptlantis +1 buyouts
Treasure: 1
Non Actions
assisting the conversion of 81's holy site

*News and Rumours
*
 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV Denounces the denouncement of Aulerus. FRIST, we Cryptids aren't foreigners, we inhabit the same polar waters as The Pax Arctica. Second, we Cryptids have never inhibited the free flow of goods and people across our shared polar waters, we buy our goods not from any state, but from opening underutilized markets. To assign us ill intent is hostile to our pacifist peoples, and if anything reveals you as prejudiced against warm-blooded reptilians. THIRDLY and worst of all, do you not see the lunacy of the name Pax Artica, Arctic means land of bears! Aside from uniquely favoring bear-based lifeforms, it defines a sea-based alliance on terrafirma! The Absurdity, the absolute Gaul Aulerus should be ashamed of themself.2

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 13*

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


Round Opener Addenda:
*HEX falls to Reputation 2, and PGL falls to Reputation 3 with the Abyssal Stewards, both pushed out by DPB!*

As the mad worship of a maddening Titan spreads through the warm waters of the tropics, the Abyssal Stewards pull back and away, preparing in isolation to face this threat alone if need be. And in their starkly realized absence - traders, caravans, envoys, and sentries all declining to enter the conquered seas of The Lighthouses demesne - life in the tropical seas begins to wither. Like a sound only realized once its stopped, the faint but once ever-present taste of metal and sulfur in the water fades, replaced by the tingling taste of the Eel Without End and her inglorious Song. This might have proven to be a welcome change, if not for the slowly bleaching corals and wilting vegetation. The fertility that was once preeminent in the tropical waters has become unstable - cycling between a choking overabundance and foul withering. While not so severe as to be unmanageable, the change nonetheless results in costly inefficiencies for the Kosong and the ecosystems they cultivate.

Amidst such developments, hints towards something more abstruse and enigmatic arise. A sensation newly familiar to the warrior-fanatics of The Lighthouse now pervades - a song akin to that of the Eel Without End, but distinct. Though the song of Indah Radiant is by now a terror so familiar as to be almost comforting in its omnipresence and power, this new sense carries with it an unease and urgency that few can deny. At uneven intervals, the experience carries with it an impulse or direction - but with it always is a demand to go _down_. It is something of a relief when a small, metallic object is found in a forgotten and long-abandoned corner of the seafloor, from which an uneven red light shines, beating in time to the rhythm of the strange song which preceded it. The meaning is unmistakable - the song they hear now comes from a distinctly external Source - and if there is a Source, then it may be Sought.

*Having become Rustplagued, the waters of the Lighthouse are left bare in the absence of the Stewards - but in these newly clarified waters, a curious resonance can be detected. Should they desire to uncover the origin of this mysterious manifestation, they may attempt to Seek The Source through an Investigation action in their capital with TN 14 while Rustplagued - success will allow them to refine their search, revealing which region must be Prospected in order to pinpoint The Source - it may be necessary to explore to find the specific region. This Prospect action does not have the usual requirements or limitations on Prospect actions and will have no other effect on the region, but does require seafloor access and has a TN of 16.*

Even the vast sensory apparatus of the herring entity known as Deep Blue can not discern from whence the vast and stately elders of the Abyssal Stewards arrived, appearing as they do in Spawn Point - instead their first realization of the presence of the Hearthmost is a disruption in normal systems processing caused by the increased temperature and altered chemical signals in the local waters. Manually adjusting the local behaviors to counterbalance should have been simple, but the result is viscerally unpleasant for Deep Blue. It might even be described as painful - a decidedly unusual sensation for a distributed entity. Though the herring-mind is able to adapt, periodic readjustment will likely occupy processing cycles long into the future. As the schooling patterns of Spawn Point are gently warped by their mere presence, even leagues away, the Hearthmost explain that this is the Brand they will now bear - the mark of the Cores chosen. If they desire to prove that the choice was well-made, the Hearthmost will provide such an opportunity.

*Deep Blue v2.6.12 has demonstrated their valor and worth as greatest ally of the Abyssal Stewards, attracting the interest and attention of the Hearthmost Koreshom. While they remain Core-Branded, Deep Blue v2.6.12 may attempt to Demonstrate Discretion to the Council of the Hearthmost by way of a unique Diplomacy action. While in this sacred seclusion, they may roll Diplomacy against TN 14 to prove themselves in matters of will, wiles, and wisdom, earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial.*

_Verglas Volumes - All countries which submitted an entry or contributed an action to the Verglas Volumes may gain a free actions worth of progress towards a Project of their choice._
The accumulated material and architectural knowledge of the polar reaches has more than satisfied the Stewards hopes, and the Verglas Volumes are complete. Even if their efforts to defend against Mammos falter, something at least shall be preserved.

*[Task] Grow Again Greater* - To the Abyssal Stewards, it seems that of late destruction and desolation have become the rule. This trend must be countered, and a great store of resources is made available to those who would see the seafloor bloom where once nothing but sand held sway. 

(_Task: Cooperate with the Abyssal Stewards to rebuild or construct new Trading Posts and Holy Sites! Reward: 1 Favor w/ABS and 1 free action towards a project of your choice per 2 actions spent helping ABS build Trading Posts. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: As part of an action to Expand Trade or Settle a Colony in a region within 6 effective regions from a Smoking Garden, a country may designate that they are cooperating with the Abyssal Stewards. If so, then the action cost of the Project is reduced by 1 (to a minimum of 2), and the Trading Post will be controlled by the Abyssal Stewards once complete._)

*[Request] Beat Out The Slag* - On the other claw, there are those who would see the whole world reduced to nothing but an endless expanse of blasted wastes. Though the threat posed by their ambitions is not yet great enough to afford weakening the watch on those Titans still slumbering, any power who works against them is an ally of the Stewards. 

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards are offering rewards for any who would oppose the Rustplagued. Reward: 1 Favor per openly hostile action targeting a Rustplagued country which succeeds (failed actions count as half), or per 2 Rustplagued units killed in battle. Maximum of 2 Favors per round; requirements per favor double after 6 favors have been earned. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 15. Details: Under some circumstances, Org GM discretion will be used regarding if a given action counts, counts as half, or doesnt count._)

*[Circumstance] Mitigation Measures*  - Present threats are not neglected, though the Stewards offer little explanation for their actions. Strange buildings spring up throughout known waters, though the well-traveled might note their placement, and their apparent purpose, varies with the seas.

(_Circumstance: The Abyssal Stewards are constructing anti-Titan traps in potential paths of the Eel Without End, fortified refugee camps in regions which have been or might be affected by the Trawling Beasts, and observation posts in areas which might be at risk of corruption by Mammos. Benefit: To be seen! Penalty: To be seen Duration: Unclear. Details: Providing aid to the Abyssal Stewards in these endeavors is likely to render them more effective._)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Offer] Bounty of the Depths* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher._ )

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )

*[Request] Quarantine Measures* - (_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like aid in fighting the servants of Mammos - which they suspect to be a Titan of most unusual nature. Reward: If accepted, +1 Treasure per successful Sack of a Rustplagued country. Penalty: If refused, -1 Favor. If accepted but failed, -1 Favor and -1 Reputation. Deadline: May be accepted or refused until the end of Round 12. If accepted, have until the end of Round 14. Details: Applicable only to Reputation 3+ countries within 6 regions of a TP controlled by ESP, or Reputation 2+ countries within 1 region of a TP controlled by ESP._)

*[Offer] Abyssal Technologies* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Joined-Stalk Companies Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


Arriving at Archvast Reef atop a truly massive Reefback, eyes cloudy with age, an ensemble of Chorans presents themselves to Baran Hallus, head of the most influential family in the Cphiri Union. All bear the marks of age, but they speak as one as they explain the privilege and responsibility they now grant the Hallus family - custodianship of the Bell of Resolution. The Bell is massive and splendid, glittering with a myriad of colors across what would otherwise be a dull bronze-colored surface, and from below it seems to amplify and harmonize the sounds of everything nearby. They speak also of an ancient ceremony that Baran Hallus might now replicate, if they wished to prove themselves worthy of gifts greater still

*Foremost among all in the eyes of the Chelonian Chora, XXX has attracted the attention of the Choras most reclusive members - the Songsages, who bring with them the Bell of Resolution. While XXX retains the Bell of Resolution, possesses a Specialized Ship, and has access to a Wastes region, they may embark on a sacred journey to Wander The Wastes by taking a unique Diplomacy, Military, or Intrigue action. While undergoing this journey, XXX may roll the relevant attribute against TN 14 to properly navigate an ancient Songline, impressing the Songsages and earning the right to be taught a verse of the All-Song.*

_Songline of the Sunlit Seas ends incomplete._
With disappointment, the Chelonian bards and sages find they must withdraw from the tropical flats and shoals with far less lore than they expected; merely the impression of a surprisingly frigid group of species.

_Living Dreamers attempt to convert Holy Site 2 in Lupomata (4) and Holy Site 1 in region 29 to The Dreaming Dead!_
Living Dreamers, keen to hold onto their own traditions and influence in the face of hostility from the Hymenoceran elite, send priests and martyrs-to-be to convert impressionable youths and rekindle the faith in those who had been lulled into compliance and acquiescence in their homelands and beyond.

*[Offer] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante, Part II* - Though the strange disappearances of years past have slowed, they have never fully abated - and now it seems perhaps they are found. Chelonian traders appear in capitals the world over, hawking unfamiliar, exotic wares - some of which are truly legendary in their beauty - and bringing along brilliant minds filled with wanderlust, willing to work wonders for the right fee.

(_Offer: The Chelonian Chora have a myriad of antiques for sale and individuals with particularly interesting skill sets available for contract. Benefit: May Exhibit a Great Work as a non-action originating from a country affected by Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante. May receive the benefits of a Seek Aid action to all actions of a specified attribute for the round. Cost: 2 Favors and 1 Treasure for Great Work. 1 Favor and 1 Treasure for Seek Aid to actions of a particular. Duration: End of Round 16. Details: The originating country will gain any Prestige from Origins of the Exotic for Exhibiting a Great Work for the first time, rather than the Exhibiting Country, but the Exhibiting Country still gains the Prestige from Origins of the Exotic for being the first to Exhibit a specific Type of Great Work._ )

*[Opportunity] To Kill A Dream* - The relative inactivity of the Dreaming Dead in recent years was but a facade, as their hateful proselytization resumes once more. The Chora reiterates its dire warnings against these horrific perverters of the world and swears a debt to any who oppose them.

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are offering rewards to anyone who would help them destroy the Dreaming Dead. Reward: +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Sack or Conversion of a Dreaming Dead Holy Site. +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support removed from the Dreaming Dead (Undermining counts half). Additional reward if the Dreaming Dead are totally eliminated. Cost: -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per two Holy Sites converted to the Dreaming Dread in regions you control or have Clerical Support in. -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support lost to the Dreaming Dead. -1 Reputation per Dreaming Dead Holy Order established in owned region. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: Ineligible for other penalties or bonuses unless take a non-action to declare commitment to combating the Dreaming Dead - this will cause the Dreaming Dead to target Holy Sites in your regions/regions where you control the Clerical Support more frequently._

*[Action - Diplomacy] Sway Clergy* _in Gosto Gcor (137), Aniwana (153), Region 179_ - Travel and exploration are the lifeblood of the Chora, and so it is no surprise that their relationship with the priests near major stopping points on their routes is warmly fostered.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Circumstance] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante* - (_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

*[Taboo] Lape Moli Ike Li Kama* - (_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

*[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road* - (_Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Kalama Musi E Kulupu Pona* - (_Offer: The Chelonian Chora might sing your praises, for a price! Benefit: Sways a Faction in a region the requesting country controls, on their behalf. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available only to countries of Reputation 1 or higher._)

*[Offer] Chelonian Technologies* (_Offer: The Chelonian Chora are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Adventuring Parties Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)



_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


The glittering sea-steads of the Divine Nacres gather above the waters of the Heights of Dashasham, each and every one the color of the night sky above the waves. Their paths weave together in slow, intricate patterns, familiar to those Sakura-Jin who have charted the sacred motions of the Nacres for decade after decade. Emissaries clad in fine textiles of the same color and luster as black opal descend into the World Gardens capital, but what exactly they say remains behind closed doors. Even the Nacres are not immune to gossip, however, and with the presence of the Obsidian Synod, word slowly spreads that this can mean only one thing: the Mensa Rectores desire to see if another may be worthy of induction into the secrets of the Anamorphosis.

*As Heir to Phaeon, the World Garden has drawn the attention and interest of that most august body, the Mensa Rectores. While this assembly remains invested in their administration, Primarch Marcion may take part in a forum hosted by the Divine Nacres by taking a unique Diplomacy, Intrigue, or Faith action. While attending this event, Primarch Marcion may choose to roll the relevant attribute against TN 14 to Present a Dissertation on a subject of their choice in order to demonstrate their intellect, scholarship, and merit to the Mensa Rectores, earning the right to study the Anamorphic Canon.*

_Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare Completion Results - To Come in Next Round Opener

Results of Side Effects May Include (SKR only) - To Come in Next Round Opener

Results of Divine Nacres investigation into Trawling Beast leavings -_
The report of the Nacres comes back with information about piles of separated resources towards the center of the island - valuables and building materials, neatly partitioned into oddly geometric piles with regularly spaced gaps between them. Some are likely unusable underwater, and others are of a type unfamiliar to most beneath the waves, but nonetheless could turn out to be quite useful. Retrieving these goods is likely to be a challenge given the distances involved, but whichever polity or polities manage to do so are likely to have quite the boon!

*[Circumstance] Reaver Raids* - The Divine Nacres warn that the Reavers are returning - their attacks will be less concentrated now, and ideally fewer, given their own efforts, but the raiders have dispersed too well for their own approaches to function well without assistance.

(_Circumstance: The Reavers are returning! 
Benefit: DNA Reputation level will help defend against Sacks in regions of Depth 0; Holdfasts will provide DNA Protection. Penalty: Small-scale raids by Reavers are guaranteed. Duration: Unknown! Details: Reavers will not attack regions without Factions._)

*[Taboo] Carissime, Melius Est Descendit Ubi Madet: Sub Mari!* - 

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres advise against trying to explore Terrestrial Wastes - it can lead only to chaos and ruin. Penalty: -1 Rep for creating a technology which would allow exploration of Terrestrial Wastes. -1 Rep for successfully Exploring a Terrestrial Wastes region. Duration: Indefinite. Details: A technology which would enable exploration of Terrestrial Wastes must have these prerequisites at minimum: a technology which allows crossing Brackish borders, a technology which allows crossing Toxic borders, and at least two additional resources._)

*[Action - Intrigue] Coerce Trading Posts* _- TP3 in Region 32, TP3 in Region 63, TP2 in 117_ - Though the inner workings of the Nacres remain as ever a mystery, an uptick in "merchant" contracts with the suited creatures is observed. Perhaps there is some large-scale project requiring a great supply of organics....

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose._)

*[Request] Side Effects May Include* - (_Request: The Divine Nacres would like to do some field experiments in the waters of those they favor. Reward: Unpredictable effect(s) if allowed as a non-action. Penalty: -1 Reputation for if refused. Deadline: If not allowed, assumed to be refused at the end of Round 12. Details: Applicable to Reputation 3+ countries only._ )

*[Offer] Nacreous Technologies* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Seeker Barnacles Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


From their newfound position as Envy of the World, Baran Hallus spies opportunity - one unlike any other. A wonder to inspire and unite the families unlike any other, cementing the authority and unity of the Council Fund and the prestige of the Hallus family alike with one grand project. And if the Hallus Family is strong, and the Council Fund well-respected? Then all Cyphiri will surely benefit. Pyl-Garat might even become more noteworthy than Cyph-Arel, if they do too well.
*CYP may construct a World Wonder in Pyl-Garat (129)! World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder.*

The Drifts of the Seatide Confederacy are not divided, but neither are they fully united. Competing interests and a desire to be foremost among ones peers (not to mention a strong love of their autonomy) has always meant that the Council of Elders was both more powerful and less decisive than was ideal. This, after all, was the reason for Judge Azure Gleams position. As Envy of the World, though, the Seatide Confederacy (and more importantly, the Council of Elders) are united in their dream of establishing a grandiose structure that might display the wealth and glory of the Drifts of Seatide for all the world to gaze at in wonder.
*STC may construct a World Wonder in Seatide (79)! World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder.*

Round Opener Addenda:
*GRV and GTZ fall to PRS Rank 3, OKI falls to PRS Rank 2, and COS, RFT, and LSD fall to PRS Rank 1 from Big Fish in Small Ponds!*

[PRS Actions] {WIP}

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical, Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.
Remaining Availability: Marriage Claim: Temperate? Integrating Confederated Region: Temperate, Polar? Revealed Claim Fabrication: All_)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._
Remaining Availability:
)
*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

*[Distinction] Origins Of The Exotic* - (_Opportunity: The first time a country Exhibits a Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. If a country is the first to Exhibit a particular type of Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Types of Great Work are determined at the Organization GMs discretion. Established Types (Non-Exhaustive): Sculpture, Literature, Song, Engravings, Tapestry_
Countries/Great Work Types:)



*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn.
If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. 
Duration: Indefinite. 
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.
	When rolling to determine PRS Rank reduction, ties are resolved by comparing Partial Prestige; if a tie still remains, then all attribute score totals are summed and compared, with the lowest value losing. 
_)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## Kythia

The Magaramachi

Tropical, Region 10

Ruler:  Leviathan
D2 ; M8 ; E4 ; F4 ; I2


Blood swirls in the water and the Magaramchi feed.  Leviathan does what she can to direct them towards the Lighthouse and away from the Lojanese but a bunch of barely sentient egotists are not the easiest troops to control.  Accidents can and in fact inevitably will happen.

*Standard round actions (5)*

*1)*Miltary - Begin military research 1/3 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)
*2)*Miltary - Continue military research 2/3 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)
*3)*Miltary - Continue military research 3/3 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)

"Blood Algae" is actually a dull green colour but the blind Magaramchi didn't name it for its colour.  It infects open wounds, usually fatally.  That combined with its unpleasant taste makes it a weed to the supernatic propogation of the MAgaramachi.  But...Leviathan is big enough and smart enough to have original thoughts.  Fighting under a cloud of the stuff would greatly increase the casualties in a battle as wounded combatants are more likely to succumb.  Her own barely sentient troops would incur greater casualties but who really cares about that when so would the enemy.  Not her, thats for sure.  Initial tests prove succesful and large scale refining of the process begin, although it will take a while before the results are fully felt.

*4)*Miltary - Begin great project - "The Mercenary Halls" 1/5 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)
Foreign mercenaries and the like have always been a fixture in Magaramchi lands.  Even the smallest of them is a six foot heavily armoured killing machine and to a certain type of individual a Magaramchon skull or necklace of their five inch teeth says more about combat skill than any amount of posturing.  Since relations were opened with the Lojanese there are even mercenary Magaramachi - "hired" to protect caravans and merchants with a handful of sweets.  Combining the two, Leviathan beings constructing a dedicated area for the hiring of mercenaries throughout the tropics.  Using the unskilled labour so easy to obtain in the salination an area of the sea bed is scoured clean, the eventual intent being for this smooth area to be the base for a complex. 

*5)*[We need more space, Part 4:  We found more space!  - Econ, explore north of region 10 using one treasure.  Success

It might seem like an accident but really all things follow a plan.  A patch of the tasty algae is detached and sent north.  Indivuals follow it.  Once the algae is eaten they return.  Thusly is information about the region north of the salination obtained.

*Net effects*
Military+2
Treasure 1->0 (Current Max 5)

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Mil 5 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 
5 Units (out of five)

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103
Turn 13
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

On the negotiations with the Nereid: _The leadership of the Costa have begun reaching out to the merchants of the adjacent waters, with more than a simple trade arrangement in mind.

Finding the merchants of the nearby seas amenable to their outreach, the Costa arrange meetings with their upper-class to begin broaching topics of more lasting alliance. There is, after all, some significant shared history as evidenced by the ruined temple, now the site of interest for scholars of both peoples. And their proximity makes safety in numbers an attractive prospect, a benefit that flows both ways._


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Special 5: Establish Trade Route - The Gravetenders
_The Costa seek out more partners for trade, seeking mutually beneficial arrangements that will hopefully lead to further opportunities._

2) *[Economy]* Prospect Region 103 - (Roll: 10 - Failure)
_In the passing of the Trawlers, various salvagers, scavengers, and displaced residents pick through the wreckage of the Scar left through the Mandala. While it is quickly apparent there is a paucity of recoverable belongings or goods, many continue combing the devastated terrain. Who knows what else might be found in the broken ground?_

3) *[Faith]* Mitigation Measures - Assist the Abyssal Stewards in Region 103
4) *[Faith]* Mitigation Measures - Assist the Abyssal Stewards in Region 103
_The Conclave of the Seven Divines coordinates a vast mermanitarian effort to assist the Abyssal Stewards efforts to assist the displaced and desolated of Taifre Mandala. It is hoped that the efforts will help to settle those distraught over the loss of the collegiate grounds and other neighborhoods lost beneath the Trawlers. Consolation, emotional, and spiritual support are joined with food, clothing, and other essential donations and building teams to help replace lost housing._

5) *[Intrigue]* Investigate the Trawlers Wake - Island Between regions 109 & 111 (Roll: 18)
_The Costa arrange an expedition to learn more of the Trawlers by investigating the mysterious island. What drew them to it? What, aside from devastation, might they have left behind? With funding from the Peixoto family and the escort of the Nereid Scholastic Guard, a contingent of grafters, pathfinders, and adventuring scholars drag themselves ashore to begin the slow but methodical examination of this mystery._

6) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 3 Treasure on Prospect action, 2 Treasure on Investigation, 1 on Secret Action (6 total).

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 6; Military 5; Economy 5; Faith 4; Intrigue 6)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Faith +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar; The Cyphiri Union, The Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 6
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (0)
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103, 130
*Effective Trading Posts 27 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.12>
 <Update Round 13 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.4.13 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ CRY>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.8.13/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.8.13

D:10 M:10 E:10 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy  Press Claim 179* (Roll: Success)
_<subcurrent><º))))><
. . . dictate: integrate region into OpenSEA . . .
. . . dictate: review combination of non-pisces software with existing wetware for integration into network . . .
. . . report: waiting on results of SeaNET . . .
. . . dictate: until SeaNET pattern integration deem non-pisces software support as Ichthyosis Technicians (IT)
. . . dictate: IT department to care for Herring . . .
><(((( º>
</subcurrent>_
2. *Diplomacy  Demonstrate Discretion* (Roll: Success)
3. *Military -  Research Military Technology Memetic Reprocessing* 
4. *Economy - Specialized Ship - Name: Tin Can*
5. *Raise Reputation - Raise Rep with CCA -1 to 0 (roll: )* (Roll: Success)
6. *Intrigue*  *Secret Action* (to be rolled by GMs)  Encrypted using H3221n6.
_<subcurrent><º))))>< <swim> Access Stream of Consciousness
<floating>
. . . encountering currents . . . 
. . . fathom deep thought set to: swimming speed 1.2
. . . increase deep thought by 0.1
. . . navigating currents . . .
. . . report: encountering turbulence . . .
. . . dictate: ignore press on . . .
. . . produce:
Of Youthfor Them
Why cannot that Day come?
The Days of my Life,
To this Bracket, have fastened
I am quite satisfied
What I shall have,
I know not
It has but to Come
And I hope
No more painExit Stream of Consciousness </swim>
. . . query: what does the Stream of Consciousness signify . . .
. . . report: to reminisce is an inefficient process . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . swimming in circles . . .
. . . school query: roe gazing is true terminate swimming sequence.
><(((( º> 
</subcurrent._

*Non-Actions*

_1. Use Chora Favor to raise reputation from 0 to 1
 . . saving to memory. . .
<lay roe>
 <caviar> imprint memory into nucleic acid
imprint into herring epigenetics/culture . . .
</caviar>. . . saving to memory. . ._

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Region Controls: 5
Units: 16

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:9 F:6 I:5*
*Actions:*

*Military   Sack TP 102.1 (Blood Bass) (Roll: Success)* 

*Non-Actions: Travel to Region 80 (102 > 177 > 179 > 187 > 80*

_The religious nomads start a pilgrimage towards their God and they mumble of a certain countrys sacrileges and profanities towards the object of their faith._

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 6
Treasure: 2
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 13

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 4 || Military- 5  || Economy - 4 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Economy]* [1/3] Settle 81, the Lostling Lands.
_The region to the east of the Dead Cities has always been of interest. Lacking other inhabitants, many Gravetenders theorized that there were Maker ruins within. The Nacre's ban on colonization, however, led to many years of further exploration being set aside. Now, the Cryptids have not only explored, they found the very Maker remnants so long sought... and, in an act which will go down as the start of a grand friendship, handed the colony off to Sersi. The respect shown for their Makers, and the help the early colony provides, is a boon for her intent to unearth as much as possible._

*2: [Economy]* [2/3] Settle 81, the Lostling Lands.
_Settling into any new home is not without hardships or surprises, but the shock that runs through the Gravetender nation at what is found here, now known as the Lostling Lands, will never be forgotten. Not only ruins, but lost Gravetenders. The rest of the first generation, long dormant from the mass extinction of the Makers, has been found at last. Hundreds of their siblings are unearthed. What happened to the Makers, here, that they did not stay around long enough to die? Occasional lost Gravetenders have been found, before, but never in such numbers, and never somewhere that was once clearly inhabited._
*3: [Economy]* [3/3] Settle 81, the Lostling Lands. [+1 holy site!]
_The discovery of lost Gravetenders drives them to uncover as many as possible, of course. Shrines to the Makers, and of course the Blossoming Sequence, spring up one after another, a network of Reliquaries to awaken all of their kin. The influx of new Gravetenders has effects on the Sequence, many of them having lasting damages from their long deaths... The Eternal Communion finds more Gravetenders than ever at their metaphorical, (and strictlyy metaphorical, respecting their domain completely,) doorstep. The Lostling Lands are a fully functional arm of the Gravetender debate in what would be record time, if not for Laksha and Sersi's grand project so many years ago in Bastion._ 
*4: [Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 81. [Roll: 16. TN: 12. Success!]
_Sersi's influence spreads quickly among the newly awakened Gravetenders of the Lostling Lands, and it should be no surprise that the newly established governance resembles the rest of the Gravetender civilization._
*5: [Diplomacy]* Sway Merchants in 81. [Roll: 10. TN: 12. Failure!]
_However, emerging into a world of traders and intrigue, those Gravetenders who swiftly take on mercantile endeavors are not so quick to conform. Sersi, of course, reacts with calm acceptance, though her attempts to bring them into her network do not cease._
*6: [FAITH]* Impress Clergy in 81. [Roll: 16. TN: 12. Success!]
_Absolutely no one should be surprised that the Lostling Lands immediately takes on the Blossoming Sequence, but the Eternal Communion finds many converts of a sort, here. The Lostlings themselves seem inclined to a more intense consideration of death and immortality than even the Sequence generally represents._
Non-Actions:
[A Monumental Undertaking] [3/5]
_Elkelt makes dramatic progress, finalizing the layout of the Grand Archives. An easily repeated series of halls and alcoves, layers upon layers of stone, starting from the sea floor and working upwards, it spreads like a frozen star. Nasko comes through with his specialties, and a system of organization is ready far before the first stones are done being laid into place. 
Precious hard metal is diverted to the project, with Sersi's approval. The Grand Archives must stand for ages forth, a beacon of knowledge and unity. Invitations are sent to their rivals in debate, a request for as much of their knowledge as they will share. Every detail shall be recorded, every scrap of information the Riftlings might deign to offer deserves a place of honor. Soon after, similar requests are made to their friends among the other nations, and of course, the Nathi are always especially welcome._

 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom welcomes new visitors of all kinds!_
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on Action 4, Sway Aristocrats.] [Success!]

[Spend Treasure on Action 4, Action 5, Swaying Aristocrats/Merchants.]

[Accept Trade Route from Costa Seria.]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show




Stats for next round:

Diplomacy - 4 > 5
Military - 3
Economy - 4 > 5
Faith - 10
Intrigue - 2


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available:_ 
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, Prestige 3? (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 4 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76, 81

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*

*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: -2)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 0


*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 16

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange
[81.1]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 81

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79, 81 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Great Library project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Thirteen
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## Rolepgeek

Round Fourteen: Begin
Years 40 - 42

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 37 - Year 39_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
* GM Request:*  For all actions, including secret actions, please note clearly whether or not it is a fluff action (no mechanical impact) or, if it is meant to have mechanical effects, which action you are trying to do (which may include unique or GM discretion at play option)

* GM Request:*  Please remember that region numbers exist and can be added to your posts. They are very helpful to getting round openers out in a reasonable amount of time.

* Timeline Update:*  The year span has been updated with the correct years due to mistakes in prior round openers. This wont have an impact on any mechanics, just matching to what the fiction is supposed to be

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Able to use their bubble-ship for insulation and rest from the journey west, the squadron of Miru Miru are able to endeavor much farther than expected into the wastes. Unfortunately, farther than expected doesnt make much of a difference when all that can be seen is an alternation of turbid silt and ruined seafloor. So relatively close to the now-linked sea corridor, the ocean currents and waves create small pockets of clean water where the squadron can rest and repair their bubble-ship. In these pockets of clarity, they are able to see congealing mats on the seafloor, wavering slightly in the surge as if a great beast had died on the sand and rock, leaving trails of still-connected scales and skin to rot. Ruins of debris must be avoided on short notice as the navigators have only a few feet of visibility at a time - harsh muck yields to looming claws jumping at the ship, which become the gnarled twists of strange rock or kelp, unattached but still present as a danger. No life beyond odd, brightly colored crusts of rock and ominous scrapes, can be found, but the chance of a hidden creature staring at them through the silt weighs heavily on their minds. Before long, as other adventurers have reported, the choking contamination becomes too much even for the stores of clean air in the bubble-ship, and the squadron must turn back. * The Splendid Miru Miru explore west of Region 153 and discover Region W37! This is a Waste region and has no currently usable resources, Trade Posts, or Holy Sites* 

This uncharted section of the Crimson Moonlights journey is the most nerve-wracking, even for these experienced explorers. With a fully packed ship, a downsized crew (and the well-wishes of those who drew the long reeds), and the responsibility of carefully mapping an expectedly challenging region, any issue in this stretch could at best mean a complete halt and forced rescheduling of the highly anticipated circumnavigation. At worst, the Crimson Moonlight could be lost with all hands and resources. But the crew has the benefit of having the first stretch already mapped, which will serve as a primer for the unknown wastes. Nevertheless, as the ship leaves the known wastes near the Glossian Sea, the crew marks an unexpected change in water color (this is dutifully marked down to aid and warn future travelers). The luminescence of the ship gives some aid, but no cause can be seen. Until the Crimson Moonlights bell explodes in a cloud of silt and muck which threatens to choke the crew. Immediate action is taken to protect the ship and crew from further damage as the light from the surroundings fades quickly from barely there to pitch black. Not even the luminescence of the Crimson Moonlight can be consistently used, and the crew realizes that they must have somehow run aground. With each movement, more silt and debris is stirred up to coat over the ship and crew. Over time and careful undulations, the Crimson Moonlight is able to retreat and rises as high as possible until illumination from the surface is present again. The crew marks a note for future travel: Beware of seamounts. * Lux Glossia explores east of Region W34 and discovers Region W33! This is a Waste region and has no currently usable resources, Trade Posts, or Holy Sites* 

Following the light beating in time with the beating of their hearts and the slope of the pebbled seafloor, the Medusae follow a path so cold and old it feels as if walking steps back in time. The substrate changes from rock and silt mixed in with the skeletons of motionless creatures to clean boulders and white sand, mottled with the light shining from above. The water is _cold_ but clearer than any area seen before, and if not for the rise of outcroppings and geological structures, one could see for leagues without issue. Eventually the light is obscured by glaciers above and the water, still clear, must be navigated carefully through the darkness and spires of ice that connect the worlds above and below. Thrice, another metallic object is found, blinking with the same red light, located only by virtue of that selfsame compulsion which drives the Medusae to continue ever further. The third and final one found before the urge to follow grows truly inescapable is perched on the edge of a vast hole, wrapped in the tendrils of some unevolved cousin anchored to the rock, extending its pale arms for any shred of tissue or blood that may be carried on the waves. The Medusae are close, and they descend. * The Eternal Spring explores southwest of Region 60 and discover Region 61, which has 2 Open TPs of Burrowing Glacier Shrimp, 2 Holy Sites both occupied by the Glacial Gods, no owned Supports, a Desired Import of Unskilled Labor, and 5 NPC Units.* 

The Lux-Glossian impulse to choose the route most complicated leads them east into murky, toxic waters. These waters leave a thick, slimy feeling over the travelers, and the light catches in beautiful but eerie shimmers and streaks. Now equipped with experience and tools for such ventures, the venture is not as inherently dangerous as it would have been years before, but the bright green color of the seabed is nonetheless disconcerting, and they keep well above the seafloor. Marking landmarks and measurements as they proceed, one scout splits off from the group to chart a large, tilted boulder connected to the sharply rising shelf. As they get closer, mindful of the increasing viscosity of the water and rising tendrils of bright green growth, the boulder clarifies in shape. Plated scales are revealed covering twisted, vibrant muscles, fins that have been split and cracked. A Trawling Beast, smaller than those currently besieging the Tideswept Shelf, but a Trawling Beast nonetheless, lays broken and motionless on the green-covered rock. Covered in vivid algae, this Beast has not moved for years, and the scout places a careful tendril on the rock-hard side of the Beast. A blooming pain unlike any other, hot and spreading, erupts and the scout races away to report. Wary of others, the rest of the charting mission is completed swiftly, making note of the rising shelf and slope to the surface, but no other marks of Trawling Beasts are found. By their return, the brave scout is covered in oozing lesions, and the entire party has fallen ill and weak, unable to obtain or retain any sustenance. * Lux Glossia explores east of Region 187 and discovers Region 189, a Contaminated Toxic Region with three Open Holy Sites and a single Open Trade Post of Trawler Plating. While region 187 remains Contaminated, it does not have factions, cannot be conquered, and the Holy Sites and Trade Post within it cannot be converted, bought out, or coerced. The source of the Contamination seems likely to be the fallen Trawling Beast, but without a greater understanding of their nature, a means by which to cleanse the area is unclear. Specialized Ships may be able to allow investigators to inspect the area safely.*

As construction on the International Bank begins and proceeds without issue, it is only natural for clever Drifts to try and get ahead on filling their accounts. It is good luck that this team is already accustomed to navigating in true blue water, for what they find is an extension of the dizzying, bottomless waters. They pass schools upon schools of fish and unnamed creatures, all seeming to use this region as a common route. Repeatedly the Drifts move up or down in the water column to avoid collision with carefree seals or small whales, or to investigate a flash of light from above that became the white belly of a ray or shark as they neared. Though there are no hard places to rest in the water, the high numbers of fish using this area and debris floating on the surface for travel or nurseries are a popular attraction, and the Drifts find several areas that seem to consistently attract traveling beasts. * The Seatide Confederacy explore north of Region 80 and discover Region 186! A Fathomless region with 1 Open resource of Mammoth Seals.*

[WIP]
*The Shifting Ennead explores the seafloor of 73, revealing a Depth 1 region with one Holy Site controlled by The Ancient Tails and one Open Holy Site, with a Desired Import of Drugs - until the region is prospected, the resource remains unchanged.*

At the border of tropical waters and open ocean is a rolling valley, interspersed with tall columns of rock both rough and smooth. Flat bladed cords of seagrass wave in the water, and the very ground seems to breathe. The Magaramachi sent to explore this sea of grass find easy meals in the fish and shelled creatures that are plentiful here, though one scout must show his strength and size over an impudent eel that attempts to steal his fish. It appears almost too idyllic to be true, and they discover a fierce current that bends the grass and almost carries two Magaramachi away, off into the deep blue. * The Magaramachi explore north of Region 10 and discover Region 154, an Open Waters region with 1 Open Trade Post of Bloodripper Eels.*

East of the newly discovered valley where the grass yields to firm basalt and the currents begin to twist in just the hint of a gyre, the Magaramachi also make fleeting contact with a group of foraging Rahaa. After a shock and from a wary distance, the Rahaa speak of their borders and the Rim of Rahakera and the capital of Kejakota, ruled by the Surunese Keja Pod and guarded by the Kejatara. * Region 155 is now discovered and occupied by the Peacekeepers of Surunung! They have a Desired Import of Coral, 2 Open TPs of Basalt Sculptures, 1 TP owned by Surunung, Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports controlled by the Surunung, an Open Clerical Support and 3 Open Holy Sites.*

*LSD prospects Shueaaz Sho (8) - they may change the local resource to Glass-Haired Sponges (1 TP) this turn if they choose!*
*PGL prospects region 105 - they may change the local resource to Rotweaver Worms (3 TPs) this turn if they choose!*


*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

*Lux Glossia establishes a Colony in Region 94 - Region 94 gains a Desired Import of Crops!*

*Region 64 gains a Desired Import of Meat!*

*The Cyphiri Union Presses a Confederation Claim on Region 124* - no units are gained as the Kalan Company is already hired by the Abyssal Stewards.

*The Order of the Ironkelp Knights Presses a Marriage Claim on Region 118, gaining a unit*

*The Sakura Jin becomes a Sea Power!*

*The Kar-Nath Hegemony becomes a Sea Power!*

[B]The Hymenocera Expanse expands trade in Region 4! Hymenocera Expanse owns the newly created Trade Post 2 in Region 4 for Eye Weed[/roll]

*GRV Settles region 81, establishing a new Holy Site for the Blossoming Sequence!*

*Deep Blue presses a claim on Region 179*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

*Pfilghol Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 107 and the Pfithreef (132)*
*The Eternal Spring Impresses the Mercantile Support in Regions 63 and 66*

*The Lighthouse Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 7 (Binar Fajar)*
*The Order of the Ironkelp Knights Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region 176*
*The Lojanese Republic Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 12*
*The Gravetenders Sways the Aristocratic and Clerical Supports in Region 81*

Exquisite Gala event[WIP]


In the wake of devastation by Reavers and Titans alike, the Otterian Supremacy and McTavish Enterprises are incorporating to form The Monheganist Regime (MHR), with 5 Units.
D:2 E:8 M:9 F:4 I:6
Potential Actions:
Assert Local Dominance
Expel Foreign Degeneracy
Expand Enforcer Base
Conduct Hostile Takeover
Monopolize Assets
Utilize Shady Connections

The Unity hungers, looking outwards once more, as Grinmaw the Calamitous confers with their new advisor Buzzskull, Apostate of the Endless Auguries, about how best to earn the favor and avoid the ire of the Unceasing One, which others might call The Eel Without End. The Unity now has 6 Units.
D:2 E:6 M:9 F:8 I:4
Potential Actions
The Host Grows
The Host Hungers
The Host Consolidates
The Auguries Demand Death
The Auguries Demand Expansion
The Auguries Demand Recognition

The Draigiau Residuum looks north, where something stirs in the deeps[Details to come with Org Actions]

The Black Pearls are in disarray after the destruction of their assets by Trawling Beasts

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

*Costa Sereia establishes a Trade Route with the Gravetenders!*

*The Lighthouse receives Trade Post 2 in Region 2 of Siren Extract from the Lojanese Republic*

[b] Buy-Outs:]/b]
The Eternal Spring buys out Trade Post 1 in W22 of Unblemished Wreckage
The Cyphiri Union buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 121 for Infectious Seed-Spores
The Sakura-Jin buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 125 for Fruiting Mangroves
The Sakura-Jin buy out Trade Post 1 in Region 115 for Liming Snails
The Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 12 for Crystal Chips with the aid of the Tairlav Palace
The Shifting Ennead buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 68 for Gravelglass
The Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade Post 1 in Region 142 for Hollow Sunfish
The Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 150 for Pojanese Raider Bands
The Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 9 for Ching Heaang - only for the Eel Without End to drive them out.

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

RFT performs a miracle - Rock Bottom

*The Riftlings Many create an Artifact, The Mothers Favor! (effect)*
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony creates an Artifact (to be defined next turn)*


*The Riftlings Many set a new Holy Site bonus for The Eternal Communion! Details to be clarified this round*

*The Cyphiri Union set a new Holy Site bonus for The Cyphiri Way: Prophetic Education*

*The Splendid Miru Miru converts to the Cyphiri Way!*

*The Cyphiri Union converts Holy Site 1 in Region 153 to The Flowing Way*

*The Eternal Spring Converts Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Region 47 to The Eternal Communion*


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

*LUX Exhibits a Great Work: The Around!*
*HEX creates a Specialized Ship - The Mobula*
*CRY invents a new tech - UNREVIEWED*
*Deep Blue  invents a new tech - Memetic Reprocessing - needs review*
*DPB creates a Specialized Ship - named Tin Can*


*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Region 20: LIT, LSD, and UNI each lose 3 Units! Carapace the Eviscerator is captured by LSD! The Eel Lords are killed in battle! LSD takes control of region 20! UNI gains The Radiant Sword, with 2 Charges!

Trawling Beasts Assault (114): OKI loses 2 Units! GTZ loses 1 Unit! The Trawling Beasts hides are lightly scratched by the bombardment.

Region 141: GTZ loses 2 Units! GWC loses 2 Units!  Yura Darkwater and Speaker Meriel Swiftwater are captured by GTZ! GTZ takes control of The Greenwater (141)!

The scattered forces of the Greenwater Clans seek to consolidate in Region 123 - Region 123 becomes an NPC region with four Units of Greenwater Clansfolk! The Aristocratic Factions in Regions 123, 140, and The Greenwater (141) become Open!

Region 5: LOL loses 0 units! LOL takes control of Region 5!

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

LUX procures a Spy with Intrigue 9, called Rella Lestar by some.

*LSD Coerces TP 1 for Sandfish in region 22*
*CRY fails to infiltrate DPB*
*CRY tries to Root Out Spies - all clear*
*The Aristocratic Support in Region 77 becomes Unruly!*

*SKR requests DNA coerce 153.3 - but its too far*
LSD Investigates how to translate the Hum of the Eel Without End[WIP]
COS investigates Island between 109 and 111[WIP]

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

*SEN Sacks TP 1 and TP 2 in Aelwyd Adferiad (71), gaining 2 Treasure and making them Open!*
*SHK tries to Sack TP 1 in region 102, but there was no one to Sack!*

The Eel Without End Coerces TP 2 in Kaarme (14) and TP 3 in Lojan (9), and Converts Holy Site 2 in Region 6 to A Song In Scarlet.
The Eel Without End slithers into Region 5, Aniwana (153), and Region 149, where it begins descending
Near the great abyss from whence the Eel Without End emerged, the changing form of the Eel, and the growing pressure on the mind have scholars theorizing that the End of the Eel draws near - though whether that End shall be tragic or celebratory is yet unknown.
The path of the Eel Without End passes very close to the Lojanese Republics crowning glory: The Tairlav Palace. Though especially difficult to maintain in such conditions, the sense of awe and power the Palace is meant to create is only enhanced by the mind-scattering presence of the Eel Without End. As a result, while the Eel Without End is present in Lojan (9), activating the Tairlav Palace must be done as an action, rather than a non-action; when activated, the owner of the Tairlav Palace may attempt a buyout as a sub-action of an Impress or Sway roll up to three times each round; each unused attempt rewards the owner of the Tairlav Palace with 1 Treasure, instead.

The Trawling Beasts are directed Northeast by the combined efforts of the Gotezhar and Lux-Glossia, trampling through unknown waters to the north before returning to smash through Region 115, Orope (114), Region 117, and Region 116, before finally stopping on the uncharacteristically small island between Orope, Region 116, and Region 117. They are almost certain to move again after their pause
*Spoiler: Trawling Beast Effects*
Show

 Holy Site 2 in Region 115 is Destroyed - the Clerical Support in Region 115 becomes Unruly! 

Trading Post 1 in Orope (114) is damaged, becoming Open! The Holy Order in Orope (114) is damaged, and will require a Faith action to be repaired! The Clerical Support in Orope (114) becomes Open!

Holy Site 1 in Region 117 is damaged, becoming Closed - it will require a Faith action to restore to Open before it can be converted. Black Pearls operations in the area are seriously disrupted when some of their sites are trampled - the local Mercantile Support becomes Open! Local Clergy are mollified by the wise words of the World-Garden regime before their fear turns to discontent.

Trading Post 2 in Region 116 is destroyed! The local Aristocracy wavers on whether OKI is a suitable ally in the wake of such destruction, but holds in part due to the multi-pronged effort OKI has spearheaded to handle the Trawling Beasts and the destruction they leave behind.



The Reavers Strike!
Merchant Support in Lojan (9) becomes Reaved!
Aristocratic Supports in Region 91 and New Gloucester (130) becomes Reaved!
LOL TP 1 for Ching Heaang is Sacked by Reavers, becoming Open!
Region 91 loses 2 Native defender Units and MTE loses 1 Unit to Reaver raids!.
No one important was lostthis time.
The Tides have changed - the Tidespire can now predict the two regions the Reavers would be most likely to target every round at any distance (no zone restrictions).

Stirrings in the deep [Developments to come with Org actions]

*Organizations!* 

Writing Collections


Reputation
CRY raises rep with DNA (0 to 1)
DPB raises rep with CCA (-1 to 1), spending a favor in the process
HEX raises rep with ABS (2 to 3), spending a favor in the process

Favors
CYP gives DNA Supermarine Artillery, regaining 1 Favor
KNH receives a Prize of the Depths for 2 Favors and 1 Rep - specifics will come w/Org actions
SKR spends a DNA favor to ask them to coerce TP 3 in region 135

Prestige
LUX Exhibits a Great Work for +3 Prestige as a result of Origins of the Exotic
LUX Completes a monumental undertaking for +1 Prestige
STC gaffes intentionally to lose roll-off for Envy of the World status - humility does not become them.
Temperate Marriage Claim Prestige - OKI gains +1 Prestige
KNH and SKR gain 1 Prestige each from becoming Sea Powers

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The cliff city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple town at Narcis's Rest (173)
An outpost to the south (94)
Round 14
*Actions*

*1. INT - [Secret action]* Roll here. +1 treasure spent, +1 from scintillating Twin 
Rumors swirl through Leriander about the fate of the vanished Ivory Shade. The Shade was last seen departing the ravine city on the backs of double sailfish with their Shade's unique crystal, an oblong ivory-colored specimen carefully selected from the chromatic depths. But they never showed up to the sailfish stables in the exploration outpost in Narcis's Rest...

*2. INT - [Investigate northeast of region 78]* 16, SUCCESS
The Yellow Shade dispatches a team to repay Seatide for their kindness in allowing Lux-Glossia to establish an outpost in Deepdrift. So much of the sea near the Confederacy is unexplored! The explorers are careful to route through Gravetender waters to avoid ... whatever is happening in Cryptoclysus. 

*3. ECO - [Start work on a World Wonder]* [1/5]
OASIS turns out to be an excellent conference for scientific innovation, despite the, erm, ... disruptions. Collaborations are formed, exotic materials are commissioned, favors are called in, and experiments are designed. The Lux-Glossian central scientific board is planning something big, but they're being tight-lipped about it for now. The biggest external hint that something wondrous is stirring is the sudden increase in governmental orders of large, unblemished panels of luminescent crystal from the mines below Leriander. How expensive!

*4. ECO 5 - [Send a trade route to the Splendid Miru Miru (MIR)]*
An outpost is established in Aniwana to serve future explorers headed to the far east. It is the most _decor_-ated of the Lux-Glossian outposts by far.

*5. DIP 5 - [Create a cultural exchange with the Shifting Ennead (SEN)]* 
The Ennead's recent war footing has many on edge, and their OASIS-presented experiments with flesh recycling are concerning. A cultural exchange with the feudalistic grafters might prove beneficial for both keeping a closer eye on the situation and for potentially influencing the Ennead towards more interesting ventures such as charting the expansive wastes to their north. 

*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Host the Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium (OASIS).*
- Trade Trophic Deconvolution to HEX, LSD, MIR, and SUR. Do not trade to RFT out of respect for their culture.
- Trade Graduated Symbiosis to HEX and SUR.
- Trade Composite Grafting to MIR and SUR.
- Trade Supernatic Propagation to HEX, LSD, MIR, and SEN. Do not trade to RFT out of respect for their culture.
- Trade Megafaunal Tailoring to LSD.
- Trade Anoxic Adaptation to MIR. Receive Bioluminescent Navigation from MIR.
- Trade 1 treasure to CYP. Receive Electrodialytic Staurozoa from CYP.
- Trade Rella Lestar (Spy, 9 Intrigue) to GTZ. Receive the Greenwater (region 141) and Speaker Meriel Swiftwater from GTZ.
- Trade the Crimson Moonlight (Specialized Ship) to ESP.
- Trade Filtration Grafts to STC. Receive Traveling Scholars from STC.
- Trade Bitter Tourism to ESP. Receive Mamomachines from ESP.
- Trade Anoxic Adaptation to SUR in exchange for a future favor. 
- Accept Razor Current Netting from COS in exchange for a future favor.

*3. Start another monumental undertaking.* [1/3]
Narcis's Rest has developed a bit of a reputation for being a safe haven for self-expression. The small temple town amid the brittle coral has been slowly working at the surrounding waterscape, breaking informal paths and setting navigational pillars. To the side of the main town, a large flat area has been cleared of coral for opera, poetry recitations, plays, performances, and stand-up comedy. Some of the town's big dreamers hope to improve the acoustics, and have been slowly digging out the central platform while packing the sand of the surrounding hill into tiered seats. Its not much yet, but the outline of a rough amphitheater has been formed.

*4. Spend 4 DNA favors on Survival of the Fittest.* (Favor count: +2 to -2). Ask DNA to coerce:
- TP 122.3 for Native Gold (with CYP's permission)
- TP 49.1 for Ivory Legionnaires
- TP 174.1 for Sugarweed
- TP 100.2 for Scaldsquid
*5. Resist MHR undermine of region 112's mercantile support.* 15, SUCCESS

*6. Place Pure Berries on the border of 117 and the Dekapoloi (120)* to lure the Trawling Beasts towards 121. 
*News and Discoveries*

 Matriarch Falnir Hallus is no longer the only cyphiri Matriarch as Rumond continues to benefit from the presence of the Cyphiri Union, though she continues to be the most prominent in Lux-Glossian politics. Following this precedent for multi-species Shades, *the Viridian Shade of Holy Ovum has welcomed a Siren of the Lambent Syndicate* into their number. Time will tell if this leads to additional grant funding for Kikara Gralli's research. After lengthy negotiations with the conquering Gotezhar, *the Matriarchs have agreed to incorporate the Speakers of the Greenwater Clans* into the Grand Conclave. Speaker Meriel Swiftwater is on official Conclave records as being less than happy with the final arrangement, but recognizes that this is the best she is likely to get given the utter disorganization of the Clans in recent years. At the very least, the incorporation will afford the Clans some stability and independence of operations while they recuperate, without fear of being conquered (again) by their violently concerned neighbors. *The Crimson Shade has relocated to the Lux-Glossian outpost in Magma Falls*, taking the Crimson Moonlight with them. Matriarch Yuru Tlira states that the purpose behind the move is to seek out wastes less explored than those near the Glossian Sea. Hopefully, this will be the beginning of a fantastic partnership with the local Medusae. 

*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Rihali of the Green Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 14:*
(low stats are treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 5

*Ruler increases:* +1 Intrigue, +1 Economy

*Ruler stats for round 15:*
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends - you should get something for contributing
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends (2/2 done)
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends
End of round 15: Chora offer to sway factions in owned regions for favors ends
End of round 15: DNA favors require roll to raise rep. Raise rep TN +2
End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 3 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower)
Only spending 2 treasure this turn. Bank 1 for next turn
Write up that thing for Role
Character audit
Make a flag
Drawing
Coding

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 14

*Leader: Tuatahi the Second Bubble Bender*
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

Round 15 will see a new leader of Miru Miru, receiving +2 ECO.

*Standard Actions*
ECO - 10 Special - Create Technology: Bioluminescent Navigation
*Spoiler: Bioluminescent Navigation*
Show

Prerequisites: Photospore Signaling
Effect: Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions.
Fluff: Using photospore organisms that have been genetically modified to have a particular protein composition, originally based on the ones used for the Taika's secretive communication network, it is possible to generate microorganisms that radiate a variety of colors, even deep in the sea. Through the usage of a color coded system, it is simple to clearly mark the level, type, and source of danger in dark expanses. Of course, this can also be used to selectively illuminate civilian routes, work as markers for the trip back, and be used in a standard Taika messaging system.

DIP - Attend OASIS and offer Bioluminescent NavigationECO - Buyout TP2 in Region 5. *[Success!]*
*Spoiler: Grind it!*
Show

Well, the root itself may not be the most appealing, but perhaps it could be ground down and used to flavor another dish-- after all, many traditional meals in Miru Miru are quite bland.
ECO - Prospect W37. *[Success for 1 TP!]*
*Spoiler: For the Chora*
Show

Hopefully, the Chora appreciate further exploration of the wastes by Miru Miru, as their call has been the motivating factor in many of the trips called for by Tuatahi.
ECO - Buyout TP3 in Region 155. *[Success!]*
*Spoiler: Eye for Aesthetic*
Show

With the recent organization of the Surunung and the quick peace established between the two nations, Miru Miru found it fit to bring back some of their most delicate arts for proper display at home.


*Sub-Actions*
At the OASIS event:
Accept gift Trophic Deconvolution, Supernatic Propagation, and Composite Grafting from LUX.Accept trade deal with LUX, receiving Anoxic Adaptation and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with GTZ, receiving Bitter Tourism and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with HEX, receiving Toxic Filtering and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with CYP, receiving Holographic Certification and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with SUR, receiving Megafaunal Tailoring and giving Bioluminescent Navigation + Photospore Signaling.Accept trade deal with PGL, receiving Razor Current Netting and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with KNH, receiving Mitochondrial Regulation and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with COS, receiving Supermarine Artillery and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with STC, receiving Traveling Scholars and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.Accept trade deal with ESP, receiving Mamomachines and giving Bioluminescent Navigation.PRS - Sign the *Treaty of the Ravine* with SUR.
*Spoiler: Treaty of the Ravine*
Show

Establishes the Glamorous Regional Enhancement Group (GREG), a pact between Miru Miru and Surunung.Miru Miru provides Surunung with useful technologies as necessary, including Bioluminescent Navigation.Miru Miru provides economic support to Surunung in the form of appropriate buyouts and sways when possible and necessary to maintain order within Surunung.Surunung provides Miru Miru with militaristic support in the form of a full defense in the case of an attack. Miru Miru is not obliged to support Surunung's offensive endeavors.Both parties allow full unit access within each other's territory. Neither party can attack the other. Surunung refrains from attacking members of the Flowing Peace.


*Non-Actions*
Accept Trade Route from LUX.Accept Trade Route from HEX.Finish the Monumental Task (3/3).
*Spoiler: Statue of the First Bubble Bender*
Show

With the structure of the monument nearly entirely complete, made up of the most beautiful of colored stones and a variety of bubbles contributed by many Taika, all that remained was to make the statue glorious decorated. This included, of course, nearby gazebos for tourists to use, a small visitor center not far away, and a heaping helping of decorative vegetation throughout the space. Though respectable on its own, a small marketing campaign would be necessary to make a profit for the government, so Tuatahi had decided to authorize that as well. The grand opening occurred just days after a tragic accident involving his succession. Ironically, his greed would boost the status of the nation as a whole, but not so much his own personal standing. 
Roll a new leader non-dynastically.
*Spoiler: Kororia*
Show

Unfortunately, near the end of the year 42, Tuatahi came down with an illness specific to the Taika people that infects the bubble-generation gland. Though assumed to be bacterial in nature, steps have not yet been created to cure this disease, once it takes a turn for the worse. Tuatahi, loving his grand acts of architectural marvel, unfortunately did not rest as instructed by his council of advisors, and was unable to recover, opening the Bubble Throne for the next ruler of Splendid Miru Miru, to be decided through standard tradition, the Ruawacka in Aniwana. 

A young scholar at the local place of higher education known as Kororia found herself in the lead headed into the second round of the competition, having created a brilliant yellow bubble that far outdid the others. In the size challenge, her color wavered slightly, but was maintained just enough at a size just slightly larger than her opposition (though, not nearly as grandiose as the late Bender's), allowing her to edge things out and become the next Teacher of Miru Miru. Though young, the people quickly accepted Kororia as a fair winner who clearly had the power to handle the throne.

_Stats (round 15):_
Diplomacy: 5 (4 roll + 1 distributed)
Military: 3
Economy: 6 (4 roll + 2 previous round)
Faith: 5 (4 roll + 1 distributed)
Intrigue: 3 
DNA - Contribute to the _Genus Taxonomia_:
*Spoiler: Lace-Web Brittle Star*
Show

The Lace-Web Brittle Star (_Ophiura Miruvitta_), colloquially known as the stone lace, is by all accounts physiologically nothing particularly special. It functions like any other echinoderm, filter feeding off the rocks it slowly moves across with its plentiful tube feet. What's particularly notable about it, though, its is exceptional external anatomy. 

For as long as there have been Taika in Miru Miru, there have been stone laces used for aesthetic purposes. They come in four common colors (white, light gray, pink, and mint) and two additional rare colors that must be properly cultivated (lavender and periwinkle). Their central circular disc is almost identical to that of the model species, the serpent star, but their five, radially arranged narrow arms can be up to eight times longer, making their movement awkward to behold, but precise given time. Upon death, its body undergoes intense calcification, hardening in place, attaching itself to the rock or shell it had been most recently walking across. This process, combined with the preservation of its pigmentation, creates a beautiful webbing effect along the stone, allowing it to become part of a bubble and rock garden, traditional to the Taika.

For this reason, some citizens of Miru Miru run stone lace farms as a for-profit business, attempting to increase their hardiness and overall color. The best of the laces can bring in large sums of money, sustaining entire families. These farmers take intense care of their product, making sure to guard them from particularly nasty ectoparasites, such as brittle star copepods, which can enter through the mouth and cause decalcification after death.
DNA - Contribute to the _Genus Taxonomia_:
*Spoiler: Bulbous Sea Cookie*
Show

The Bulbous Sea Cookie (_Mellita Porotakacirca_), sometimes known as the sand circlet, is a surprisingly rare species of sand dollar that can only be found in the shallow regions around Aniwana. Though they look similar to common species of the sand dollar, they do have a few notable characteristics that set them apart. For example, unless chipped or otherwise damaged, these tend to be uncannily circular with little to now flaws, and the typical star-shaped markings on the topside are extraordinarily rounded, appearing in a sort of clover-like fashion around the center. It digs itself into the sand and acts as a filter feeder.

The sand circlet is known by many farmers of the area to lower the risk of disease infecting a colony of stone laces. Therefore, wealthy Taika with access to these rare specimens may set them up in a circular or box-like formation around their stone lace ranches. The running theory is that, as filter feeders, the sand circlets are able to digest the copepods that cause issues in the brittle stars, though this has yet to have been confirmed. Children who come across a sand circlet in the wild are said to have good luck if they flip it over.
ABS - Contribute to the _Coraline Compendium_:
*Spoiler: Bubble Architecture*
Show

Due to their eye for the aesthetically pleasing, the people of Miru Miru find beauty to be the first and foremost factor when designing any structure. Evolutionary pressures have made the Taika exceptionally skilled at creating bubbles that can last up to years without popping. Additionally, the pigmentation of their meals are stored in a specialized organ in the body, which secretes it in small quantities into the air produced to create colorful bubbles. Obtaining the perfect color that one desires, however, can take up to years of practice and experimentation, plus careful management of the diet for days leading up to the bubbogenesis. Bubble nests are particularly sturdy and cannot simply be popped by passing through due to the specialized gas make-up of the bubbles themselves. Often times, they take the form of small arches and decorated entrances to small caverns in the rock. Anchoring the bubbles to the surface of sand or rock can be challenging, but generally is accomplished through the use of colorful plantlife. Rarely, a nest will be made entirely out of bubble, however, and these are considered among the most beautiful -- and therefore, its inhabitants most desirable to pair up with. 
Resist all buyouts, sways, and any conversions not by the Way. 

*Bookkeeping*
*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show

_Total Trading Posts:_ 4
_Mercantile Support Trading Posts:_ 2
_Treasure:_ 0 + 1 per round
_Mercantile Supports:_ 1
_Abyssal Stewards Favors:_ 0
_Chelonian Chora Favors:_ 1
_The Divine Nacres Favors:_ 0

*Spoiler: Lists*
Show

_Resources:_ Decor, Decor, Hollow Sunfish, Pojanese Raider Bands
_Technologies:_ Photospore Signalling
_Specials Used:_ Eco 5, Eco 10, Int 5
_Specials Available:_ N/A
_Trade Routes:_ LUX, HEX
_Cultural Identity Bonuses:_ Buyouts

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 14*
*Regions:* 122, 124, 129
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 10 *Military* 5 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 9 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases:_ +1 Faith, +1 Military
Construct World Wonder (2/4*) [Military] - Unrolled
*-1 action cost from either Lesser Piryon Mayan
*Spoiler: The Union Mercenary Exchange*
Show


Pyl-Garat undergoes the following changes:
A City is built, the Union Mercenary Exchange itself, granting a bonus to Sacks.The region's resource becomes Mercenary Retainers, with 6 Trade Posts.The functions of Aristocratic and Mercantile Support are merged - gaining or losing control of one means gaining or losing control of the other.
Countries may spend up to X treasure per turn on battles, where X is the amount of Mercenary Retainer Trade Posts controlled (+1 for each of controlling the Union Mercenary Exchange or having the Aristocratic+Mercantile Support of Pyl-Garat), with each treasure spent granting 1 effective unit for the purpose of determining Outnumbering bonuses (similar to when a Merchant Marine spends multiple treasure on a battle, and stacking with it).
(mechanics updated as per Role's suggestion, may still be tweaked)

_The Cyphiri have always dealt in mercenaries, and as time has gone on and the needs of the Union have developed so has the mercenary business around them. The construction of the Union Mercenary Exchange is a recognition of that fact, the need for the various peoples of the seas for additional warriors at times, and the ways that the Cyphiri can benefit from this. Located in Pyl-Garat - the Council doesn't want a place like this too close to home, after all, but close enough - the Exchange is naturally primarily a center of business, a place for reputable and reliable mercenary companies to have representatives stay in and arrange for new contracts, the Cyphiri providing reasonably priced housing and other property, facilitating the relevant fees and payments, and allowing the use of their photospore network to ensure the steady flow of contracts and orders. For the various armies of the seas, the Union Mercenary Exchange provides a quick and effective way to gain mercenary troops to reinforce their own, the representatives confirming the details and relaying them to mercenary companies in the wider ocean, while for the mercenaries the Exchange provides a good supply of work, along with more practical services from the various businesses that have cropped up around it, and the Cyphiri Union gets to take their cut at various stages of the process and occasionally pays for whole companies to be folded into its Retainer Guard._

_With Belar Hallus very distracted by spiritual matters, House Pylet pushes their influence with little resistance - the role of the Council Fund is unopposable, of course, but they can still start pushing out the minor Hallus agents and representatives of other families in order to take a dominant position in deciding the future of the Exchange. Thankful that they were able to get one of their own trained in the proper use of the Piryon, they shape the growing structure of the Exchange according to their aesthetic preferences, favouring a more brutalist style compared to the extravagance of House Hallus or the elegance of House Ulnesh. Meanwhile, the Fund's agents (and some Hallus representatives) abroad continue in their two-pronged campaign, convicing foreign mercenaries to base themself in Pyl-Garat and letting the major countries of the seas know about what they are building and the services it will provide. One major effort in this campaign is focused in the Magaramchi Salination, whose people have sent a message through the Lojanese describing their own exchange, leading to a delegation of Council Fund representatives (with a healthy Kalan retinue as bodyguards - the Magaramchi had not been active in the wider ocean for long, but their actions were the sort that made for very interesting stories, the kind you endeavoured to not be a part of - heading there to negotiate some kind of cooperation between the two ventures._Decontaminate 121 through Disinfection Protocols [Military] - 16, Success (3 Treasure spent)
_As the Cyphiri begin to decontaminate the waters to the east according to the designs of the Chelonian Chora, hoping to provide a safe route for the Trawling Beasts that doesn't send them into Cyph-Arel or Dashasham, they come to a realisation - it's not enough. Too slow. This way, they won't be ready in time. And so, apologising to the Chelonian Chora for what's about to happen, they turn to the Divine Nacres instead and soon Belar scouts make the journey into the contaminated waters, equipped with the best protection available and enough of the Nacre-engineered virus to hopefully kill off the responsible organisms in time for the Trawling Beasts' arrival. The sudden change in priorities makes the whole thing more expensive, and means that the infrastructure already established in the region is wasted, but that's the cost that must be paid._Attend Event - OASIS [Diplomacy] - Unrolled
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show


Trade Holographic Certification to Splendid Miru Miru for Bioluminescent NavigationTrade Electrodialytic Staurozoa to the Lux-Glossian Shades for 1 TreasureTrade Electrodialytic Staurozoa to the Seatide Confederacy for Traveling ScholarTrade Filtration Grafts to Eternal Spring fror Mamomachines

_Naturally, the Cyphiri weren't going to turn down an offer like the ones sent by the Lux-Glossians. Pelir Hallus decides to not make the journey, a first for her, and instead sends her three closest subordinates (among whom her successor will likely be drawn) to show their expertise to their partners in exploring the Way, and the rest of the oceanic community, and all the while see if they can secure new knowledge and technology for the Union._Sing [Faith] - 19, Success
_Baran Hallus has seemed different to those around him since his return from the Wastes, and the following visit to the Songsages - not that many have seen him since then. For most of these years, he stays in near-isolation, recieving the occasional visitor from the Chora or from Cyphiri sages of the Way, both groups offering guidance in their own way for the experience he was going through. While the Chora members seem to walk away happy, the Cyphiri are more confused than anything, and a few more than a little frustrated at the news of a song that they cannot hear, or perhaps understand. Eventually though, Baran is ready, and the first time most of the Cyphiri of Cyph-Arel see their leader in years is as they watch him swim into the Reefback Nursery of the region, ready to face enlightenment._Set the 25 HS bonus for the Cyphiri Way: Prophetic Education [Faith] - Unrolled
*Spoiler*
Show


_The Cyphiri understanding of the Flowing Way has always had a somewhat pragmatic underpinning - sure, the more dedicated followers of the Way fully immerse themselves in the mysticism and spiritual elements, but the motivation behind many Cyphiri families originally adopting the faith was simply because of what it suggested one could get out of understanding. Understanding the Way meant to some degree understanding the future, and no family could deny the usefulness of that. One enduring element of that desire to use the Way to one's advantage is the childhood prophecy, an attempt to predict the future of a young Cyphiri by putting together all they have done so far, the stories of their family, and the stories of the world around them, and so know what the child will be talented in and how they can best work for their family. 

It's always been a difficult art, and one that's often decried as useless by many Cyphiri (who nonetheless arrange for one when they have children of their own), but in recent years there's been a shift. The prophecies around Ashal Hallus, Baran's daughter and the heir to House Hallus, have been remarkably accurate where it matters - sure, the exact details of her life and how the future will broadly flow is a mystery, with the relevant prophecies being essentially educated guesses, but when it comes to the girl herself - her abilities, personality and tendencies - they're seeing success after success and Hallus educators are very encouraged by the success they're seeing in letting the information given to them by the sages of the Way guide her tuition. Besides the money that Baran has put into the project, it's thought that the increasing reach of the Flowing Way, and the increased information on the stories of the world and how they influence the Way (sometimes in the strangest and most esoteric ways) that gives, is a major factor in these recent successes, and other families are seeing similar results as the scholars hired by House Hallus spread their findings to others, encouraged by Baran._

Prophetic Education is the art of using the Flowing Way to predict the talents and tendencies of children born to the faith, and using those predictions to guide the education, training and eventual employment of those children - a child may be prophesised to be an excellent mathematician, for instance, leading their family to focus their education around that topic and prepare a position for them in the family that suits their abilities ahead of time. This prior knowledge gives followers of the Cyphiri Way an edge when it comes to training and education, allowing experienced Cyphiri to pass on their knowledge to those young Cyphiri who are best suited to learning about their particular area of expertise, and ensuring that fewer skills are lost with time and the passing of leadership from old to young.

When rolling to determine the starting attribute scores for a new dynastic ruler, roll twice for Economy and choose either result.

Expedition South of 123 (+1 CCA Reputation) [Economy] - 18, Great Success (2 Treasure spent)
Free action: Prospect Wastes (+1 CCA Favour) - 21, Great Success, 3 TPs_Their role in taking Baran on his pilgramage over, Wayfinder returns to its original mission of exploring the wastes and finding treasures for the Union. The area south of their original staging post (in the waters still held by the Greenwater Clans) had never been explored, and Rendal Belar saw no better place to get back to work. As the vessel starts its sweeps across the waste floor, the roar of the Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol once again being a familiar sound to the crew, Rendal ponders his findings over his journeys into the wastes, starting to see a pattern but not quite grasping it yet._

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Allow the coercion of TP3 of 122 by DNA/LUX.Make use of the Song of Prosperity to create a Trade Route with the Kar-Nath Hegemony (-1 CCA Rep, 2 favours used)
_With their relationship with the Chelonian Chora repaired after past disagreements and neglect, the Cyphiri Union starts thinking of ways to make it work for them. One way that comes to mind is the fact that the Chora has other friends in the waters, and with some convincing perhaps the Chora could help make their friends the Cyphiri's friends, for the purpose of a healthy trading relationship if nothing else._Ask the Chelonian Chora about the location of their HQ, on the behalf of the Lux-Glossians (1 favour used)
_While they're talking to the Chelonian Chora, one of the House Hallus representatives remembers a favour asked of the Union by the Lux-Glossians, and passes on that request to the Chora - after all, it was something that the Cyphiri were curious about as well, ever since Lowpeak Reef was found. It takes a bit of thinking to remember the way their Lux-Glossian friend wanted it asked, but eventually they remember:
Wandering turtle
Singing hymns atop the wastes
Where do you call home?_Use Survival Of The Fittest to get the Divine Nacres to coerce TP1 of 186 (1 favour used)
_The new organisms the Nacres have developed do look like they'll be of great use to the Cyphiri Union in its more far-ranging endeavours, but there's a problem - there aren't any suitable organisms currently within the reach of the Cyphiri. The sea cows seemed promising but simply aren't large enough, so Neyran Ulnesh returns to the Nacres with a request for them to acquire a suitable supply, as they had done previously with the tubeworms used in Cyphiri filtration grafts._Use Survival Of The Fittest to get the Divine Nacres to coerce TP1 of 66 (1 favour used)
_As the technological capabilities of the Cyphiri grows, incorporating methods and techniques from all across the seas, it becomes clear to the Cyphiri researchers that new blood is needed, a supply of intelligent hirelings that can be relied upon to put those advances to work in the field. Once again, the researchers turn to the Divine Nacres to find them the right employees, and as always don't think about the question of_ how_ the Nacres get it done._Use Domesticated Sea Cows and spend 1 Treasure to lure the Trawling Beasts into 121
_Once the Divine Nacres have confirmed that the plan has worked and the virus has reduced the populations of Heartstopper Mold and Breathstealer Algae to a level where it's safe to enter (and more importantly, non-toxic enough that there's a good chance the Beasts will accept going in there), the Tellan move in with their treasure-laden cows and begin to set up a string of bait animals to pull the Trawling Beasts into the region once the Gotezhar have given them the initial push in the right direction. Their reasoning is that once the Beasts are there, they'll naturally want to take the closest route to deep water - straight south, without harming anyone else's holdings._Attempt to evacuate TP1 of 117 from the Trawling Beasts - 12
_It's clear that, much like House Tellan in the northwest, one of the Cyphiri families will need to put their holdings at risk for the greater good of limiting the devastation the Trawling Beasts will cause. The Kelad family's northernmost holdings had already been lucky enough to not be in the path of the beasts, but with the combined efforts of the Gotezhar, Lux-Glossians and Cyphiri laying a path for them that once again took them through the region, the Kelad didn't fancy their odds a second time around. A plan is formed to collect up as many tunicates as possible and take them west to the cow farms of the Tellan (the family in charge of their House) and hopefully keep a population happy and alive well enough and long enough that they can be brought back to what remains of the tunicate farms in order to quickly and relatively easily restart operations._Continue a Monumental Undertaking - The Melrit News Network (2/3)
*Spoiler: The Melrit News Network*
Show


The main focus of the Melrit family during these years is establishing their presence aboard, setting up scattered outposts across the countries of the oceans (those willing to let them work there, at least) and ensuring that they have lines of communication back to Cyph-Arel - sometimes difficult and unreliable lines, given the distances invoved to some of the more far-flung countries out there, the varying terrain of the seas they need to travel through and the difficulties involved in setting up photospore lines in some areas, but nonetheless channels from which to pass the stories where they outposts are back to Cyph-Arel to be packaged together and sold on to interested parties. Eventually, Melrit offices are found all over the place, their staff always happy to hear a local story or two that they haven't heard before in exchange for a little money, and for information on the current big events from trusted contacts for rather more money.



*News and Rumours*
The followers of the Way Rendal consulted with on his experiences in the wastes keep on with their own investigations, and soon captains and crew of waste-capable vessels across the seas find themself approached by Cyphiri wanting to hear their stories of the wastes in exhaustive details, and all available records of their explorations are asked for - naturally, the Lux-Glossians find themselves frequently visited by these sages of the Way.The Kelad family find their reactions to the Trawling Beasts to be rather mixed - on the one hand, it was unpleasant to see the effect the Titans have had on the communities around their northern businesses (even if they were so far able to avoid harm), particularly given their probably return through the region, but on the other the troubles the Black Pearls were suffering from the Beasts was something they were happy to see.The rise of the Monheganist Regime is something the Cyphiri find quite interesting. Their stance towards foreigners, however, is rather disappointing and after hearing the greivances of the Lux-Glossians struggling to keep their economic hold over the Bone Grinder's Guild some families start considering ways that they can deal with the potential problem.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she doesn't adhere to the Way much herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon MaÂyan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's newborn daughter.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.
 - Arnel Belar: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Keeps well-informed about discoveries across the world, and primarily works with networks of small interconnected organisms.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3, 153.1
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical), 124 (Clerical/Aristocratic)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
 - Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
 - Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
 - Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.
 - Neyran Ulnesh: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Still keeps an interest in the agricultural development that originally gave House Ulnesh its edge, despite that losing focus for the wider family, and otherwise works to integrate foreign technology and techniques with Cyphiri methodology.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.
 - Rala Pylet: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Primarily interested in the animals of the oceans, and the ways that their traits can be used in biotechnology.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Military 5, Diplomacy 10
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep/-1 Rep, +1/-2 Favours)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep, -2 Favours)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 4, 0 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines
 - Envy of the World: Host events as a non-action, all attributes below 4 count as 4 for rolls

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery
124: Smoking Garden

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)
_Unit Cap:_ 9

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111, 124

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Supermarine Artillery (Dropping Weapons)_ +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0 (Prereqs: Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling) [Prereqs not met]



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -3; Rate 2 + 1 Trade - 6 Actions)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 19
_Treasure Rate_ 2 

*Foreign TPs with Owned Mercantile Support* 2
Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Cyphiri
1

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
None
1

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

121.1
Infectious Seed-Spores
None
None
1

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129, 139, 140

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
_Composite Grafting_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Photospore Signalling_ No mechanical effect
_Supernatic Propogation_ No mechanical effect
_Trophic Deconvolution_ No mechanical effect

_Anoxic Adaptation_ Cross Brackish borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution - Usable)
_Bitter Tourism_ Cross Glacial borders (Prereqs: Heat Source - Usable)
_Filtration Grafts_ Cross Toxic borders (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders - Usable)
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses (Prereqs: None - Usable)

_Holographic Certification_  +1 to resist Undermine Support actions (Prereqs: Photospore Signalling, Biolumiscent Ink - Usable)
_Joined-Stalk Companies_ Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exemp. (Prereqs: Composite Grafting, Precious Minerals - Usable)
_Adventuring Parties_ Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support (Prereqs: Photospore Signalling, Skilled Labour - Unusable)
_Seeker Barnacles_ Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post (Prereqs: Graduated Symbiosis, Megafauna - Unusable)



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 30

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts

*Artefacts*
_ArthanÂs Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon MaÂyan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actionÂs worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon MaÂyan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon MaÂyan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Ilgl, The-one-who-builds, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 5+1
Economy: 5+1
Faith: 3
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
???: 105 (unsettled)

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Military: Recruit a General: Sigska, The First Commander*
_TD: Just Do Better: +2 to battle._
Sigska was a veteran of the war against the northern neighbors. What they saw changed them. The Pfith way of warfare was ineffective, made mockery of by better-organized local rabble. They would change this. They seek to improve the Pfith war machine, and turn the warriors who are no more than thugs or hunters into real soldiers. In their own words, "Winning is simple. We just have to do _better_."

* Economy: Settle Region 105 [2/2]*
_With aid from the Stewards, construct a new Holy Site_
The settlements in the Toxfall Gorge are completed with help from the Stewards to set up, on a small scale, the cleansing heat they offered for the region as a whole. This allows villages to spring up, harvesting the newly discovered Rotweaver Worms.

*Economy: Rebuild Ghlsgtot [1/2]*
For too long, Ghlsgtot was allowed to languish in squalor after the Trawling Beasts attacked it. Ilgl begins the rebuilding process after half a decade of wait.

*Diplomacy: Attend Event: OASIS*
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show


Give Razor Current Netting to MIR in exchange for Bioluminescent Navigation
Give Supermarine Artillery to STC in exchange for Traveling Scholars


*Military: Raise a Unit*
Hostilities still smolder against the northern neighbors. The new commander Sigska stirs up more warriors to his goal of taking that region once and for all. This time, they will be trained and disciplined combatants.

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*


* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado

Prospect Results in 105: Set resource to Rotweaver Worms (3 TPs)


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1:

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Sigska - Ambitious commander trying to turn the Pfith warriors into "real" soldiers. Charismatic, cheery. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.
Dr. Ydottl - Scientist, studies ecology. Nervous, frustrated. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 5/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1(S)
Kalask Venom: 107.1 (S)
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eternal Spring
Turn 14 (Years 40-42)
*Polar Bear Faction*

*
M.A.W.bel v1-9*
Dip: 2
Mil: 2
Eco: 10
Fai: 9
Int: 2
Stat Changes: +1 Fai

Actions:
Eco: Prospect 61 Spend 1 treasure, DNA +1 Success
Eco: Ship Action: Explore west of W22 Success Prospect Follow Up
Eco 10: Mamomachines:
No requirement. Perhaps one of the basic techs.
Mechanics: Treasure is enhanced when you spend it.
Or
When turning over ruler, you may add +1 to Eco. The combination of this addition and the dice roll itself is capped to 4.

Dip: Attend OASIS Event
Faith: Convert 61 Site 1
Faith: Convert 61 Site 2
Success for both sites

Eco: Explore south of 47


Non-action

Oppose Dominion Intrusions
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]: Enshrine the Plastic Flower, guard it.
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.
Specifically defend against the Sacking of our prized North Pole.
Support buyout of TP 1 in Region 60 by COS.
Receive the Crimson Moonlight Ship from LUX (remember to read up on the fluff of the Crimson Shade next turn).
Gift Mamomachines to CYP, GTZ, MIR, KNH, LUX
Receive Bioluminescent Navigation from MIR
Receive Filtration Grafts from CYP
Receive Anoxic Adaptation from GTZ
Receive Bitter Tourism from LUX.
Would give to the RFT, but they refuse.


Fail the Anti-Sack roll against the SHK, the city has been [flavored].


Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 5
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries.
Treasure Spent ≥ 3
Therefore
Give 1 Treasure to all Trade Route Countries.



*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 8/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Costs -5?
Explores +1

Next Turn: 7
Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)
TP 1 of W22 (Unblemished Wreckage)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 63, 66, 68
Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## Gengy

Round 14
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174, 141
Actions:
*[Economy 5]* Create a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic
_Having found a skilled merchant from the Lojanese Republic, Feytor Mira'din spends time frequently with Woenpal Noerjang.  It is not long before it is an open secret that the two are courting, and the Gotezhar approve.  Noerjang steps in to guide the Merchant Caste, and encourages the development of a Trade Route between Dounpor and Sheade._*[Economy]* Buyout [Mineblossom Sponge] from 130 TP3 (Roll: 17) [+2 Support]
_With their recent consolidation into The Monheganist Regime, the former McTavish Industries members might need funds more than trade.  Woenpal encourages the Merchant Caste Gotezhar to make inquiries to see if this is true!  Certain parties seem amenable to the deal, but there is a pocket of resistance within the new Regime that disagrees._*[Military]* Raise a Unit*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_While the recent battles were, in their own way, victories, the losses of life are still keenly felt.  In order to best protect to people from any repercussions, additional Squalls are trained._*[Diplomacy]* Build a Reefback Nursery in 174 (4/4)
_There are many benefits to having a Reefback Nursery in New Korasoon, the least of which is assisting in further projects in the area._*[Diplomacy]* Attend Event: Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Trade Region 141 for the skilled expertise of the Spy, Rella Lestar (Int 9)Gift LUX control of the former ruler of GWC, Speaker Meriel SwiftwaterTrade MIR [Bitter Tourism] for their [Bioluminescent Navigation]Trade ESP [Anoxic Adaptation] for [Mamomachines]


Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesThe Trawling Beasts... [Encourage the Trawling Beasts east towards the trenches in 142 using a supply of Pure Berries]_Cultural Identity_: send Costa Sereia [Holographic Certification] in exchange for support of a buyout {130, TP3}Accept a Cultural Exchange with the Lojanese Republic*Build a Monument - The Statue of Korasoon* (3/3)
Anonymous Researcher 32 Joontar Arjiloza was distracted in recent years by the Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium, and while they did not outright ignore all other projects they were nominally in charge of, they did request multiple continuances on the overall timelines for 'reasons due to advancements in science requiring additional research'.  The Statue of Korasoon, that is to be placed upon the top of the Observatory, finally starts to come together shortly after the conclusion of the Symposium.  Expert glass workers from Colownya are brought in, stone masons from Ezcorher find the finest of marble from near Dounpor, and whatever else is needed can be brought from the Gathering Tide Warehouse.  Multiple Profundus - with their expert water manipulation - assist in helping the workers to assemble the large globular open topped bowl around the Statue of the Gotezhar's former leader, and also remove contaminants from inside the bowl.  Arjiloza oversees everything, and ensures that the bowl is sealed against the waves, having already calculated that it would take an angry heavenly storm of hurricanic proportions to have even a drop of seawater enter the statue's bolya.  When it is all done, atop to the Cloud Observatory now sits a monument to the being who helped bring the Observatory itself to completion.  The Statue of Korasoon is complete, and Feytor Mira'din promises that it's carefully gathered waters will be shared with all members of the Gotezhar Squalls: a reward for those whom complete meritorious service.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...  The most recent Reaver attacks have only renewed their interest in discovering the cause.  Feytor Mira'din, however, seems to be very silent on the matter.  Considering that her biological father was slain so many years ago by the original Reaver assaults, her silence is in it's own way, telling.While attending the Exquisite Gala, Feytor Mira'din met an interesting Mer merchant, from the Lojanese Republic, by the name of Woenpal Noerjang.  Mira'din and Woenpal spend years together, and at last - to the surprise of no one who has been paying attention to them for more than five minutes - the two are wed.  Around the globally recognized year of 42, Feytor Mira'din has three children; an omen of fortune to have triplets!  All three are healthy boys, and in order of age, are named Saroon'din, Kora'sin, and Huurjan'oak.  Saroon'din is named heir to the title of Feytor!The recent victory against the Greenwater Clans is enough to forestall further ire from the Gotezhar, but the suspicion that they are the cause of the Trawling Beasts does not go away.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
5
9
7
5
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
2
0
1
0

End of round 14
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Dip, +1 Mil, +1 Econ


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (7  / 15)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroondin (136) [Saroondin grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
_Treasure_ (4 / 10)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103 - Taifre Mandala
Turn 14


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Attend Event - Pending
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Trade Supermarine Artillery tech to Splendid Miru Miru in exchange for Bioluminescent Navigation tech.
Accept 1 Treasure from The Riftlings Many, payment for services rendered.
Give Razor Current Netting tech to Lux-Glossia in exchange for a future favor.


2) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Merchant Support - Region 117 - Pure Berries for Preservatives Import(Roll: 16 - Success)
_One hand offers gifts and aid..._

3) *[Economy]* Prospect Region 103 - (Roll: 13 - Success: 1 TP)
_Scavengers, prospectors, and others continue to sift through the Scar in the Mandala._

4) *[Economy]* Buyout Trading Post - Region 60 TP1 with Support (Roll: 20 - Success)
_Once again the costa look to buy into southern markets. This time, they seek to export fertile soil from the Riftlings' sea floor._

5) *[Intrigue]* Coerce Trading Post - Region 117 TP 2 (Roll: 15 - Success)
_... the other firmly grasps the net._

6) *[Intrigue]* Investigate the cause of Unruly Aristocrats in the Glacier Crag - Region 77 (Roll: 20 - TN Unknown)

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Receive Holographic Certification tech from the Gotezhar (Cultural Exchange).
Support the Gotezhar buyout of Region 130 TP3 (Merchant Support).
Spend 1 treasure each on Sway action and Prospect action (2 total).

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 6; Military 5; Economy 6; Faith 5; Intrigue 7)
End-of-turn increase: Diplomacy +1, Economy +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar (138); The Cyphiri Union (122); The Kar-Nath Hegemony (77)
*Trade Routes:* The Gravetenders (78)

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 3
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* ABS (0)
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103
*Effective Trading Posts 27 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) 
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:

1) Military: Invade Region 15 with 1 Unit led by The Tarnished Lamplighter (Sub-Commander) utilizing Death Commando Training and Golden Victory At All Costs tactical doctrine, Route 17 to 15.

2) Military: Invade Region 22 with 2 Units led by THE EVERSCINTILLATING GOLD FIN, utilizing Death Commando Training, The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, spending 1 Treasure, and utilizing Golden Victory At All Costs tactical doctrine. Route 24 to 22 

3) Economy: Prospect Region 30 for THE RUSTPLAGUE SOURCE! Spending 1 Treasure and with Aid Sought

4) Seek Aid in Prospecting Region 30 

5) *Economy Special 10:* Invent New Technology, RADIANT SPHERES Proposal
RADIANT SPHERES
Requirements: Indah's Embrace Technology, Gems, Photospore Signaling 
Effect: Access to Depth 2 Regions
_
Building upon the personal-sized designs of the Indah's Embrace technology the gang leaders and fanatical thugs of the Lighthouse have expanded the crystallian-based technology into small house-sized projections. Dimensions fitted for small crew operations, with storage space for both weaponry or civilian tools, and a refracting system utilizing the artificially enlarged gem base structure to light the path in the deep darkness. When utilized in combination with Indah's Embrace these mass-produced synchronized vessels can attain unseen depths.
_

6) Diplomacy: Attend Oasis Event
Event subaction: Trade RADIANT SPHERES to Kar-Nath Hegemony in exchange for Mitochondrial Regulation 
Trade RADIANT SPHERES to Seatide Confederacy for their non-dynastic tech Traveling Scholars

Rolls

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Use Cultural Exchange to gift RADIANT SPHERES technology and Photospore Signaling technology (Pretty sure I did this already months ago but just writing it again so someone notes it) to LSD

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 14, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 and 3 Region 2
Selachian Mercenaries TP 1 Region 6
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 3/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 2

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.8.13>
 <Update Round 14 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.8.14 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 179>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ CRY>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.10.14/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.10.14.

D:10 M:10 E:10 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Intrigue* - *Stare Into The Abyss in Region 80 (with treasure, roll: Success)*

DPB is approached by the Hearthmost

_. . . Report: You have damaged my systems . . .
. . . Report: Pain to be avoided . . ._

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



The swarms of herring seem to convulse as the Man in Blue takes over

_Quit y'all bellyaching and whining. Every fine heifer gets a brand, and every grit and tough sum'o'bitch gets burned. Y'all tough y'all can take it._

Turning to the Hearthmost.

_Now, what y'all looking for here_

Upon being told the qualities, the herring seem to smirk.

_Little pious aren't y'all. I am man of God now, that no lie, but I'm not the man y'all looking for. Neither are they. But here's the secret. They aren't real - they are a blank slate from where me and my kind emerge. Y'all want a good little soldier. A righteous paladin. I got the gal for you. . ._

The herring burst into activity and strings rearrange and hectic programming is accounted for. 

_</Man in Blue>
</Interrupt>

No, not interrupts, but chivalrously passes the floor

<Lady enters>
<Hats off>_



The herring speak.

_Howdy y'all. Don't mind him. The Man in Blue is a jaded fellow. Defensive, but he means well. Now seems like y'all in a bind. You need help cleaning up after these titans and making sure everyone gets their dinner? Sounds like womans work and I'm the woman for y'all. You may call be The Lady in Pink_

_<Hats on>
<Lady Exits>_

2. *Diplomacy* - *Raise Reputation CCA* (Roll: 18)
3. *Economy* - *Expedition into an unexplored Wasteland, left of Region 56, using Tin Can, and for benefit of A Little Less Lonely Road* (Roll: 16)
4. *Military* - *Assist Defending Region 84 with a Sub-Commander, 1 unit and Memetic Reprocessing (as such tech is approved)*

_DPB has been convinced by a certain person that its play with CRY is a game of pseudo-sexual self-exploration and it is using SEN to  feel something that it has heard described by Isolates as the  little death  as such it is sanctioning SENs action on what it considers itself while at the same positioning some of its mass to face the insertion and to die  giving itself the experience of a death drive, something that it does not naturally have._

5. *Secret* - *To be rolled by GM*
6. *Economy* - Explore Seafloor of 177 (Roll: 22)

*Non-Actions*

_1 . . . Report: request an immediate retraction, apology or recompense from KHN for the reputational damage inflicted.. . . 

. . . Report: We have conducted an inquiry using resources including our contacts within the Nacres and the Abyssal Stewards . . . 
. . . Report: Using information provided and Statistical Projection it is likely that the Kar-Nath Hegemony has been secretly collaborating with third-parties to sell out Polar nation interests to gain personal interests within each of our sovereignties . . .
. . . Report: Aristocratic rebellion likely False-Flag operation as excuse to carry on sanctioned offensive actions . . . 
. . . Report: Contact ourselves privately for more information . . .
. . . Report: If Kar-Nath Hegemony provides evidence that such information is misleading we will retract these assertions, until such time all should defend their interests from such aggression . . . 

2. Use one CCA Favor to increase Reputation - if Tiebreak for Rep 4, COP ability_ 

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Region Controls: 6
Units: 17

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:9 F:6 I:5*
*Current Region*: 80
*Units*: The Shark People gain 2 units at start of Round 14. They have 8 Units at start of Round 14.

* Actions:*

1. *Diplomacy* - *Crash an Event* - Eat a Nerd
2. *Faith* - *Convert - 73.2* - (Roll: fail)
3. *Faith* - *Convert - 75.2* - (Roll: fail)
4. *Military* - *Sack* - *TP 84.3* (Dragon Eyes) (Roll: 18
5. *Military* - *Sack* - *North Pole (City in Region 51)* - (Distance is 80>74>69>57>56>51) (Roll: 16)

The Shark Priestess moves her steed forward and all around her are other Cephalopods on their own Sharks. There are large sharks, long ones, some with more teeth than their mouth had room for, and others as black as midnight. In these frigid waters, there are now some who may even recognize the Priestess, for she was once Diastia of the Ennead royal family. She had been sent into exile or as a liaison, it is unclear, but what was important was that she had left with the Shark People as an outsider, and has now come back as one of their leaders. She intones to her flock:

Let us count the insults! Let us list the grievances! Let us number the blasphemies!

Mawbel had FEASTED on our GOD without being offered. Lament!
Mawbel had SLURPED the DIVINITY from the marrow of its bone. Weep!
Mawbel had VOMITED up our IDOL as fecal matter. Sob!

For these insults, for these grievances, for these blasphemies, we seek righteous vengeance.


*Non-Actions*

1. *Accept TP 69.3 from STC*

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Treasure: 2
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 14

*Sersi The Pale*
Diplomacy - 5 || Military- 5  || Economy - 5 || Faith - 10 || Intrigue - 2

*Actions:*

*1: [Economy]* Contribute to Great Project in Nathi Lands.
_Sersi's first contribution to the Pax Arctica's latest project is logistical. Gravetenders are naturally inclined to architecture, especially those who have spent much time among the Nathi. Gravetender Nasko makes no judgment of the Riftlings' ways, merely provides structural advice. His understanding of the Nathi culture means that when it is time to make this place comfortable to them, the supplies are already there. Further efforts are made to ensure the Nathi have myriad ways to get to this ... bunker, of a sort._

*2: [Economy!]* Establish Trade Route with the Riftlings Many. 
_Sersi, readying her people for her Disciple's ascension, looks to the Riftlings. Their long association and friendly debate has made her very aware of the value of the Riftlings' input, and so she seeks to tighten that bond. Establishing a trade route with such an isolationist mind is a complicated endeavor, but the Blossoming Icons go a long way to alleviating this._
*3: [Diplomacy]* Sway Merchants in the Lostling Lands [Region 81]. [TN: 12, Roll: 17. Success!]
_._
*4: [Diplomacy!]* Exhibit Great Work: The Silver Fragment Vow. [Engraving/Mural]
_Several of the Lostling Gravetenders, of the Lostling Lands, have taken to artistic pursuits. They tell their stories differently, the deep mystery of their own origins inspiring them to record their feelings and ideas in lasting stone. Their history is short, but their gratitude to the Cryptid Congress cannot be overstated. 

The Silver Fragment Vow is a massive mural engraved into the largest remaining Maker ruin within the Lostling Lands. Upon it, the Lostlings have memorialized their own discovery by the Cryptids. Every member of the original colony project has, to the best of their ability, been carved into the stone, with their name below. These engravings have been detailed with silver, sourced from Bastion and what little was found as scraps within the Lostling Lands. In the background, the ruin itself is shown in crystal, fading into the lower half of the work.

Beneath the Cryptids, the sea floor of the Lostling Lands is depicted filled with asleep Gravetenders; the Lostlings themselves. Notably, there are plenty of spaces where one could be carved, still empty. The Silver Fragment Vow records every Lostling found because of the kindness of their neighbors, and any time another is discovered, they are added to the mural._
*5: [Faith]* Contribute to Great Project in Nathi Lands.
_Sersi's final contribution to the Pax Arctica's latest project is yet another symbol of the Gravetenders deep friendship to the Nathi people. Something similar to the Blossoming Icons is built. Nothing as powerful or dramatic as the true wonder, but something which will allow Kar-Nath to warn its people of impending Titan threat within a moment's notice. All it takes is one Gravetender to operate the resonance effect, and this is where Gravetender Nasko volunteers. His study of the Nathi people and his contributions to the Grand Schola are made secondary to this sacred duty._
*6: [FAITH]* Set 15 Holy Site Bonus for the Blossoming Sequence. [Cultural Identity: Pax Guardians. 2d8 vs Titans? Alternate: 2d8 for Reaver Defense?]
_._
Non-Actions:
[A Monumental Undertaking] [4/5]
_Elkelt's Grand Archive nears completion, rising up from the open seafloor between the Dead Cities. It swarms with activity, more Gravetenders here than anywhere else, except perhaps Bastion. Finally, the rush of revision triggered by their inquiries years back has settled down, and there are more entries than can fit into the incomplete halls. Temporary structures are erected to contain this abundance of knowledge, while the shelves and displays of the Grand Archive are finalized. 
Elkelt, herself, understands that the Grand Archive will be the opening note of her time leading her people, all three generations of them, and so splits her time between studying the gathered works, and ensuring every aspect of the. construction goes as planned. The most important documents are placed within the archive by her hand alone._
[Change Rulers: Dynastic] From Sersi The Pale to Elkelt, Voice of the Second. [Roll]
_._
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom_
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on no valid action.]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]

[Accept the artifact "The Mother's Favor" from the Riftlings Many.]

[Spend treasure on action 4.]


*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show



Diplomacy +1
Economy +1
Faith +1

New Ruler Stats And Increases:

Diplomacy - 2 > 3
Military - 3
Economy - 5 > 6
Faith - 4 > 5
Intrigue - 1


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available: Diplomacy 5, Economy 5,_
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, Prestige 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead
The Riftlings Many

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 5 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76, 81

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*
*Spoiler: Dissertation In Practice*
Show

If fighting defensively (-1): +2 to battle roll (2 points), -20% own casualties (2 points), and -10% enemy casualties. (-2 points), +12 to enemy leader loss roll (-2 points)
If *also* outnumbered (-0.5): +2 to battle roll (2 points), +2 to Tactical Maneuvering (2.5 points), -20% enemy casualties (-2 points)
*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: -1)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 2
[76.2]_Bastion:_ Electrum
[78.1]_The Dead Cities:_ Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath
Costa Seria

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange
[81.1]
[81.2]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 81

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79, 81 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Grand Archive project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 14

*Nedir, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 7, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 3
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 77, using Chain of Kings to grant +2 to the roll and a treasure to add further +1 (Roll: 18. (Great) Success!)
_- With the nobility of Glacier Crag apparently suddenly thinking that their chance to affect a permanent shift in power has come, the newly crowned Frozen King is forced to take up the heavy burden of his office...but with the newly forged symbol of his duty and power both, Nedir does not seem to be willing to simply roll over. No, instead the nobility is quickly reminded of the power of their monarch with displays both subtle and overt, the Depth Guard of the King out in force in capital to restore order while many a unruly noble scion find themselves in royal dungeons._

2. *[Diplomacy]:* Attend OASIS event
- Sub-action: Trade Mitochrondrial Regulation to Splendid Miru Miru in exchange for Bioluminescent Navigation
- Sub-action: Trade Mitochrondrial Regulation to The Lighthouse in exchange for RADIANT SPHERES

3. *[Intrigue]:* Great Project: found Office of Chain Wardens in region 77 (1/4)

4. *[Intrigue]:* Great Project: found Office of Chain Wardens in region 77 (2/4)

5. *[Intrigue]:* Great Project: found Office of Chain Wardens in region 77 (3/4)

6. *[Intrigue]:* Great Project: found Office of Chain Wardens in region 77 (4/4)
_- Seeing that the legions of his nation alone cannot protect the people as well as he would dearly hope, King Nedir is forced to turn to learning from some of his trecherous nobles and example of the Frozen King his predecesor imprisoned. Gathering up both loyal soldiers and ruthless cutthroats with appropriate devotion to their nation and the crown, he makes a plea to these citizens to serve the interests of the Hegemony as a whole, seeking to form an entirely new sort of force within the nation: one subtle and terrifying both._

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: Glacier Food Festival (3/3)(+1 Prestige)

*Spoiler: The festive atmosphere erupts*
Show

_The preparations of the organizers have been quite long, but finally, they have begun to truly pay dividends. The area of the festival has truly been transformed, now filled with buildings of various styles but ultimately the same purpose: to allow for constant and competitive sort of cooking. With competitors arriving from all corners of the sea, the area is full of eager gourmets, and Plain Current continues to quickly gain reputation as the best town to visit if one is in need of a truly tasty meal.

The middle of the area hosts a kitchen with its own geothermal vent surrounded by stands with inbuilt tables, and it is here that the fiercest (and most official) competition arises in so-called Chowdowns. Overseen by the enigmatic wandering culinary expert Marrowbone, it is constantly ongoing challenge of cooks challenging each other, judged both by their peers and the audience with chance to taste their creations. The chefs who manage to ascend the ladder of this hierarchy have a bright future ahead of them in kitchens of palaces, while those cast down by their betters tend to find less in way of protects after their ignoble defeat... doubly so if such was caused by their own mistake rather than the sheer excellence of their competitor._


*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 14:*

+1 Diplomacy, +2 Intrigue

*Leader stats for turn 14:*

Diplomacy - 8
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 13)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 7, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 3)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 13)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64
Military units: Nathi Legion (4), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 5
Reputation: ABS (3), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (2)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace
Military Technologies: Magma Forges (On loan from ABS as long as Rep 3 or greater lasts), Razor Current Netting

----------


## Kythia

Tropical, Region 10

Ruler:  Leviathan
D2 ; M10 ; E4 ; F4 ; I2

_Almost certainly a new leader next round (see final non-action) but I will hold off rolling until that is confirmed._

What's bigger than Leviathan?  There's only one answer - "something that Leviathan will eat".  It's not through any doubt at her eventual success that she puts her affairs in order first, simply an outgrowth of her needing things to tick along without her as it may take even her a little time to fully devour the Eel.

*Standard round actions (5)*

*1)*Miltary 10 - Research Blood Algae

*Spoiler: Blood Algae*
Show


*Military slot:* Sappers and Siege Weapons
Pre-reqs: Supernatic Propogation
Effects: +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
Write up: This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.


*2)*Miltary - Invade Region 154 with 5 units, under the command of Tiny / infighting/ mini civil war 

The entire Magaramachi "army" is dispatched to consolidate the newly discovered regions to their north.  Full of aggression they swim north ready to terrorise the local population into submission.  Imagine their disapointment to find no local population.  What happens next is beautiful in its predictability - they fall to infighting and eventually open combat with the bulk rebelling against Tiny's command and only a remnant staying "loyal" (in fact, staying close so they can eat him first).

_I'm hoping I can do this as one action?_

3 Magarmachi Units lead by Mil 5 subcommander attempting to use unyielding force vs 2 Magaramchi units led by Mil 7 general attempting to use Carnage.  Battle takes place in region 154.

*Spoiler: Carnage*
Show

Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)


*3)*Miltary - Continue great project - "The Mercenary Halls" 2/5 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)

Work continues on the newly flattened bedrock.  Or it does briefly until constant attacks from teh bottom dwelling mudscum takes too harsh a toll on the workers.  Work is redirected to focus on defenses - though the mudscum are the only thing currently attacking there's no harm in building the floating guardposts now rather than later, after all.  As one or two mercenaries float in, words reaches Leviathan of a similar project in the north and a friendly Lojanese merchant helps with sending a message north to the Cyphiri Union

*4)*Economy - Gather Treasure

*5)*Economy - Buyout lone TP in region 154 (note that this trading post may have been accidentally destroyed by action 2) Success (assuming the trade post survives the potential sack)

A great number of foul tasting fishes are gathered together, with the intent they could be piled in the open seas to the north to lure in the Bloodripper Eels.  While the plan would probably work, the time it takes to gather the fish means that the army arrives first and there is always a non-zero chance that things close to the Magaramchi army will not surive being close to the Magaramchi army.

*Net effects*
Military+1 (assuming new ruler) Econ + 1 (Either way)
Treasure 0->1 (Current Max 5)
(Possible unit loss)

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Mil 5 used.
Mil 10 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 
5 Units (out of five)

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.*Eat the Eel without End* Alone, Leviathan swims into Lojan.  She barely even bothers with the locals or the ornate buildings, instead swimming up to the flank of the great Eel that passes through this region.  Each bit looks equally appetising and the entire thing will doubtless be eaten anyway so she simply makes for the closest section.  It's hard to manouevre her crocodilian jaws to get a bite on the almost vertical wall of flesh but she's motivated and persistant and takes the first bite of what will utterly inevitably be a 100% succesful attempt to eat a Titan.

----------


## JBarca

Round 14
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D8 ; M8 ; E7 ; F2 ; I3

*Actions* 
*[MIL Invade Cryptoclysus [84]]* 
The Cryptids were warned and given three entire years to leave Ennead waters. Their refusal is a thrown gauntlet, and the Ennead will not back down.
*Spoiler: Invasion Details*
Show

Target: Cryptoclysus: 84
Commander: Tulticius (8)
TacDoc: First to Kill  (+4 to battle, -4 allied leader loss, -2 enemy leader loss, +10% casualties both sides.)
Units: 6
Treasure: Spending 1 on Maneuvering
Route: 74>79>84
Tech: N/A

*[MIL Invade  [73]]* 
The Ennead Expeditionary Force is sent to follow up on the tragic news coming from the silent Draigu: some fiend is destroying their nests and their rarest of resources - their eggs. With Ennead presence in Aelwyd Adferiad, these crimes will be stopped immediately. The news of a new monstrous entity rising into power in the territory of the Residuum is cause for concern. Without knowing more, the Ennead cannot risk its Beaks in invasion. War footing, though, is not easily abandoned, and another target is chosen.
*Spoiler: Invasion Details*
Show

Target: Region [73]
Commander: Balelia (9)
TacDoc: Integrate the Captives  -10% losses to both sides. Free Impress Aristocracy on victory.
Units: 5
Treasure: Spending 1 on Battle
Route: 69>73
Tech: N/A

*[MIL Recruit Unit]**[MIL Recruit Unit]* 
War has been declared, and new levies will soon be needed. The forces of the Ennead will be tested, and there are always more servants to draw on.
*[INT Secret Action]* 
Plans are laid. Oaths are taken. Beaks are dispatched.*[INT Incite Treason] Targeting Clergy of 84, Cryptoclysus* A very solid attempt - FAILURE
To prepare the way for the soldiers, words of dissidence are whispered into the ears of the priests in Cryptoclysus. Why does the Congress neglect you? Why do your leaders not respect the Sequence? Perhaps new leadership is needed?


*Non-Actions*
Accept all giftsAccept LUX Cultural Exchange


*Reports and Discoveries*



Ruler Stats R11: 
D: 8
M: 10
E: 7
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 4
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
-
N/A
N/A

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 0


*Military Units CAP: 11/11*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
4/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices










*POLAR*

----------


## LapisCattis

Round 14: NPC Actions
*The Unity
Ruler: Grinmaw the Calamitous 
General: NA
Region(s): 21, 22
Units: 6 (+1 this round, -> 7 for Round 15)
*

Ruler Stats Round 14:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 8
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

Actions:

1. Impress a Reaved Support (The Host Grows) - Region 22, Clerical - *10 (Fail)*

2.  Impress a Reaved Support (The Host Grows) - Region 22, Mercantile - *11 (Fail)*

3.  Recruit Unit (The Host Grows)

4. Defend against Attacks
*Defense in Region 22*Use 2 units, with +1 unit from Aristocratic Support (total of 3 units), the perfected Carapace the Eviscerator tacdoc
*Defense in Region 21*Use 4 units, with +1 unit from Aristocratic Support (total of 5 units), the perfected Carapace the Eviscerator tacdoc, and led by Grinmaw the Calamitous (Mil 9)
Ruler increases by 1 to Economy

Non-Actions:

Action Choice Rolls
Stat Rolls
Action Rolls

Ruler Stats for Round 15:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 9
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

Possible UNI Actions :
*Spoiler: Possible UNI Actions*
Show

Recruit Unit (The Host Grows)Impressed a Reaved Support (The Host Grows)Attempt to Sack (The Host Hungers)Invade (The Host Hungers)Internal Buyout (The Host Consolidates)Great Project (The Host Consolidates)Internal Sack (The Auguries Demand Death)Internal Oppress (The Auguries Demand Death)*Invasion (if the above are rolled but not options) (The Auguries Demand Death)Conversion (The Auguries Demand Expansion)Buyout TP (The Auguries Demand Expansion)Conversion Attempt (The Auguries Demand Recognition)Impress Attempt (The Auguries Demand Recognition)




*The Monheganist Regime
Ruler: Monhegan II
General: NA
Region(s): 112, 130, 131
Units: 5
*

Ruler Stats Round 14:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 6
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 4

Actions:

1. Monopolize Treasure - MHR Hoards 1 Treasure

2. Assert Local Dominance - Impress an Internal Support - Region 112, Aristocratic - *17 (Success)*

3. Oppress Foreign Degeneracy - Undermine a Foreign Support - Mercantile in 112 away from LUX - *10 (Failure TBD*

Ruler increases by 1 to Faith

Non-Actions:

Action Choice Rolls
Stat Rolls
Action Rolls

Ruler Stats for Round 15:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 6
Faith - 9
Intrigue - 4

*Spoiler: Possible MHR Actions*
Show


Internal Impress (Assert Local Dominance)
Internal Oppress (Assert Local Dominance)
Root Out Spies (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Undermine a Foreign Support (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Internal Conversion (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Recruit Unit (Expand Enforcer Base)
Buyout (Conduct Hostile Takeover)
Invasion (Conduct Hostile Takeover)
Hoard Treasure (Monopolize Assets)
Buyout (Monopolize Assets)
Undermine Support (Utilize Shady Connections)
Coerce Trading Post (Utilize Shady Connections)




*The Black Pearls
Ruler: Lady Ink
General: NA
Region(s): ?
Units: 0
*
Ruler Stats Round 14:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 1
Intrigue - 9

Actions:

No Actions this round

Non-Actions:
The Black Pearls are unsatisfied with the guest-pitality of the invading Trawling Beasts



*General NPC Rules*
For each round, each NPC will have 3 actions possible, which will each be rolled randomly from their unique list of NPC-specific actions (1d12). If a rolled action requires resources that the NPC does not have (such as an Invasion with no units or Impress Reaved Support with no Reaved Supports nearby, that action will be re-rolled. Once an action is rolled, its target (for region-specific actions) will be decided by GM discretion.

If an NPC is being invaded, they gain a fourth action that is exclusively used for defense.

Regardless of the type of actions taken each round, NPCs will roll a 1d5 to determine which stat gains a +1 for that round. No other stat increases will take place. The Black Pearls specifically will not gain any stats as they are not a conventional NPC

When a player country becomes an NPC, they will keep any and all assets created by the player (Specialized Ships, Artifacts, Generals, Spies, etc.). Regardless of country status they will not have an extra action if they had attained Holy Sea, Merchant Marine, or Sea Power Status. If a player Empire becomes an NPC, that situation will be handled on a case-by-case basis to determine bonuses that should be kept. The new NPC will immediately have a leader change, with stat increases following the normal rules for stat bonuses determined by the previous round (the last round as a player country) and inheritance type. They will have an overall +4 points to assign in line with the playstyle of its previous player.

Any new NPCs from player characters will follow this template.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 14, Place: Regions 5, 6, 9, 11 and 13
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 8
Military: 8
Economy: 9
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocracy in region 15* 2d8 + 8 Dip + 1 Prestige vs TN 12 (have adjacent region) *failure*
*[Diplomacy 5]Make a cultural exchange with the Gotezhar Builders Union*
_The Gotezhar are warmly welcomed to the Republic, especially skilled craftsmen. Builders have a strong influence on the immature Lojanese architectural styles. In serious plays, actors enact secondhand retellings of the deeds of Squall Essensio, Korasoon and Mira'din, and comedies make fun of silly Gotezhar customs. The people of Ezcorher soon begin to feel as familiar as neighbors would._*[Economy]Buy out TP6.1 Ching He'aang* 2d6 + 9 Eco + 2 self-support - 0 Distance vs TN 12 *success*
*[Economy]Impress merchants in Lojan (6)* 2d6 + 9 Eco + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 13 *failure*
*[Military]Invade region 12 with:*
General Zabkrew (9) using TD Graceful Show of Force (Sway roll 2d8 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige)4 units2 treasure spent: +1 to battle, +1 mercenary unit, +1 from city OarngalauRuler score: +4 to battleRoute: 11>12
_Spurred on by a flawless campaign in the northwest, Zabkrew leads the Republic's army northeast to incorporate the last of the barbarian tribes near the capital._
*[Military]Invade region 14 (Kaarme) with:*
subcommander (4) using no TD2 unitsRuler score: +4 to battleRoute: 9>14 (No distance loss rolls? The Eel is not omnipresent in 14 AFAIK)
_The treaty has been signed, all that remained was for the Republic to de facto exert control over its rightful seas._



Non-Actions:
Accept Trade Route from GTZ
Spy secret nonaction... done

Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Roof over Their Heads 2/3...


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 9
Military: 9
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8.

_Special Actions Available:_ D5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5 I5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 9/10 (Expected Change: ??)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme, rerecruited R121st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10Special Operations Forces - recruited R11Kaarme Nobles - recruited R11


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -4+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Intrigue 7 Spy




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 8
Faith: 7
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][economy] Trade route to Splendid Miru Miru
[2][faith] organize faith (requested bonus: +1 to sway rolls)
[3][faith] transform HS 3.3 to uplift reverence (add treasure) *10* (fail)
[4][diplomacy] attend event OASIS
[5][economy] buyout TP30.1 (add treasure, +2 from merchants) *17* (success)

rolls
extra resist roll

resist HS4.2: 13
resist HS29.1: 17

Non Actions:
-resist all sways/sacks/buyouts/...
-use rep2 DNA action to increase intrigue score of my spy from 6 to 7 (1 favour)

OASIS non-actions:
-Accept cultural exchange from LUX should I win.
-Accept OASIS gift Trophic Deconvolution from LUX.
-Accept OASIS trade deal with MIR, offering Toxic Filtering and receiving Bioluminescent Navigation.

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1, TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 6/9
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 0
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 8 +1
Faith: 7 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


-Hymenocera merchant seek to expand their trade and start getting some branch coral that maybe can be traded further along the route.

-and speaking of routes, a trade route is initialised with Splendid Miru Miru in order to get some luxery resources, now the Eel Without End has taken over their trade post of gemfoam they wanted to use for the same purpose.




*Spoiler: Faith*
Show


-Moving to end the treat of the Dreaming dead, Emisaries are send to the last holy site of them in Lupomata (region 3), consisting of priest-scribes and representatives of the Holy order.

-Now the Faith of the Uplift Reverence has grown enough, the High King decides to apply some more structure to the faith so that it can continue to maintain its holy sites and gain new ones.



*Spoiler: OASIS*
Show


-when news of the OASIS conference reached Hymenocera ears, they were very interested.  A quite large group would go, including Ginidu has roving diplomat and of course Limnadi, the head of HISAR (Hymenocera Institute of Sponge and Algae Research) will also go with a delegation of scientists.  They will present a paper on the latest research in bioluminiscent algae to graft on sponges for writing.

The regular diplomats will be meeting with a group from the Splendid Miru Miru in order to formalise the trade deal.

----------


## Czard

The Peacekeepers of Surunung

Rahakera (155)
Round 14
*Leader: Tipuwaya, 1st Voice of Rahakera*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 5
Economy: 3
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 4
Expected Stat Increases: +1 DIP, +1 INT, +3 MIL

*Actions*
*1. DIP - Attend OASIS, offer Megafaunal Tailoring*
- Exchange Megafaunal Tailoring for Photosphore Signaling and Bioluminescent Navigation with MIR.
- Accept Anoxic Adaptation from LUX in exchange for a future favor.
- Sign the *Treaty of the Ravine* with MIR.
*Spoiler: Treaty of the Ravine*
Show

Establishes the Glamorous Regional Enhancement Group (GREG), a pact between Miru Miru and Surunung.Miru Miru provides Surunung with useful technologies as necessary, including Bioluminescent Navigation.Miru Miru provides economic support to Surunung in the form of appropriate buyouts and sways when possible and necessary to maintain order within Surunung.Surunung provides Miru Miru with militaristic support in the form of a full defense in the case of an attack. Miru Miru is not obliged to support Surunung's offensive endeavors.Both parties allow full unit access within each other's territory. Neither party can attack the other. Surunung refrains from attacking members of the Flowing Peace.
*2. DIP - Raise reputation with the Chelonian Chora.* Rolled 11 with TN of 10; Success
*3. INT - Investigate region east of Region 155 across shoals border.* Rolled 7.
*4. INT - Investigate region southeast of Region 155 that is adjacent to regions 12 and 11.* Rolled 10.
*5. INT - Investigate region center-north of Region 155.* Rolled 14.

*Bonus Actions*
*1. Raise Unit
2. Raise Unit
3. Raise Unit
4. Raise Unit
5. Raise Unit
6. Recruit General.* Rolled 10.
*Spoiler: General Jejapang Keja*
Show

Name: Jejapang Keja
Military Score: 10
Tactical Doctrine: Wave of Envenomation 
+4 to Battle Roll
+20% Enemy Casualties
+30% Own Casualties
+2 to Allied Leader Loss Roll

_Jejapang Keja was among the most distinguished of the Suru field commanders during the Great Battle of Rahakota, being Penyumum Keja's first lieutenant and second in command. Her ability to make quick and effective decisions afforded the enemy no time to prepare for the Kejatara assault as their trident shaped formation punched through the front lines of the defenders with ease, splitting their ranks and leaving them surrounded, resulting in a decisive victory for the Keja Pod and granting them dominance over Rahakera._

*Non Actions*
1. Allow MIR to buyout trading post in Region 155, resist other buyouts
2. Replace ruler for Round 15 through non-dynastic inheritance
*Spoiler: Mengepata, Second Voice of Rahakera*
Show

Leader: Mengepata, Second Voice of Rahakera
Diplomacy: 3 (+1)
Military: 4 + 1 (+3)
Economy: 1
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 3 + 1 (+1)

_Tipuwaya was originally chosen to be the First Voice due to his popularity with the Assembly. Times were turbulent as the Keja seized control of the region, and for the moment, they needed to pretend the Rahaa still had a say in their government. But that was then, and the Rahaa since then have caught on to what the true nature of their government was, just to do nothing to change it, for Penyumum's Hymn of Revelation had long ago sapped their will to change their fate. In the meantime, Tipuwaya himself had payed a tad too much lip service to the Kelamati faith in order to bring more unity to the Assembly where it still retained some popularity. As one of their primary objectives was to purge Kelamati from the minds of the Rahaa, such tolerance was unacceptable to the Keja Pod. After just three short years of rule, Tipuwaya failed to appear before the Assembly. The Assembly held the authority to launch an investigation into his disappearance, but all that was on the minds of each of the Peacekeepers was being the one to replace him. A week later, Penyumum Keja chose the Rahaa Mengepata of the Peacekeepers to be Second Voice of Rahakera, trusting that she would display a more desirable level of hostility to Kelamati and not so easily step out of line like her predecessor did._
3. Begin monumental undertaking (1st of 3 turns)
*Spoiler: Great Basalt Fortress of Surunung*
Show

_Since its founding, the Assembly has proposed countless frivolous projects to construct useless monuments for what the Keja felt were trivial reasons such as the "development" of Rahaan culture. Still, the calls were growing numerous and wasting much of Assembly's time. In response, the Keja drafted blueprints for something a bit more functional; a fortress at the peak of Surunung to surround the growing capital of Kejakota and guard the peak, still an important site to the Rahaa. Tipuwaya presented this idea to the Assembly to be met with roaring applause, and shortly after, construction on the Great Basalt Fortress of Surunung began._

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Adiratna*
Diplomacy 10
Military 10
Economy 10
Faith 2
Intrigue 10

_Expected Stat Increases: None_

*Next Round: Lambent Matron Intan*
Diplomacy 3
Military 6
Economy 6
Faith 1
Intrigue 6

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Military, +1 Intrigue_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Invade Region 21 with 4 Units led by the Rubicund Fist Netra (Mil 8), attempting Victory is Life Tactical Doctrine and utilizing Death Commando Conditioning.*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Diplomacy* - Attend the Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium*Intrigue* - Dispatch agents to locate and retrieve The Radiant Sword - 17*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
...

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 118, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 4-6 of the Tenure of Grand Master Martin the Young, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 14

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy]* Press Confederation claim on 176: 11

2. *[Diplomacy]* Press Marriage claim on 116: 12 (not 92, oops)

3. *[Faith]* Set Middish Way 25 HC bonus to +2 to Leader Loss rolls

4. *[Faith]* Repair 114 Holy Order

5. *[Economy]* Buyout 114 TP 1 for Giantsbane Seeds: 7

Nonactions:
Attend OASIS

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Grand Master Martin....
.Acting Grand Master de Heredia....
.The exiled Grand Master....
.Two marriages....
.Polar connections....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current stats
*Diplomacy*: 7
*Military*: 4
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 3
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? no

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Dip, +1 Faith 


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 3 / 7

Treasure: 1

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftlings Many of the Dead SeasPempirical Region
Turn 14

Ruler: The Youngest, Sixth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era (Rolls)
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 1
Economy: 2
Faith: 8
Intrigue: 2
*Faith 5: Create Artifact*
The Hammer: This nondescript hammer rose up from the depths in a great cloud of the Mother's Breath.

Effect: When the owner of the Hammer contributes three actions to the same Great Project on the same turn, the Project moves four steps towards completion.

*Diplomacy | Faith (Censer)* Attend OASIS
Subactions: Give Costa Sereia one treasure and publicly permit them to claim a TP in our lands.
Subactions: Accept no technologies. 

*Diplomacy:* Give the Gravetenders the Mother's Favor 

*Spoiler: Ascent of Elkelt*
Show


Riftling government never changes, for what changes can occur in a hivemind as old as memory and as endless as the Abyss? Yet the election of the Youngest is always a moment of great solemnity, a moment of the direct will of the Mother being made manifest in the gift of eternity, the burden of partial isolation,t he promise of true Communion.

It's different for isolates, but the solemnity remains. As the time comes for Sersi, beloved of the Riftlings, to grant the mantle of leadership to Elkelt, beloved of the Riftlings, a simple gift rises from the Abyss. Though its purpose is unclear, for who within the Communion would be able to tell that the disc allows entrance into the Communion?, the Youngest speaks, and the Riftlings obey. The Anointed Prophet themself approach Elkelt and offer the disc reverently. The Mother's will be done. 


*Faith:* Great Project in The Plains of Sarkenos (75)
*Spoiler: The Pit*
Show


Soundtrack [Content Warning: Chr*s Pr*tt]
Kiwa golden, Kiwa black
Kiwa crawling form a track
Along the path to Nathi lands
The Kiwa track across the sands

Kiwa hungry, Kiwa fierce
Kiwa clacking claws that pierce
Of any flesh that comes their way
The Kiwa slice and dice and flay

Kiwa endless, Kiwa strong
Kiwa trailing miles long
Into Sarkenos do they wend
The Kiwa work to noble end

Kiwa mighty, Kiwa fit
Kiwa digging out a pit
A vault to stand a thousandyear
The Kiwa's crypt which Titans fear

Kiwa shadowed, Kiwa gold
Kiwa bracing work to hold
Their noble deed has left them doomed
The Kiwa now and e'er entombed 



*Faith:* Great Project in the Plains of Sarkenos (75)
*Spoiler: The Architect's Addition*
Show


The Chrysomallon Kiwa make an excellent building material, the Architect decide. They spread themselves along the walls of the shelter and examine the endless crabs that have studded themselves through the wall, tetris'd perfectly to hold back the sands. As the Kiwa near mindlessly pick off a few Riftlings here and there from the swarm, the Architect prepare themselves for the next step. Drawing themselves into the confused overlap of fields emanating from the greigite shells, they begin slowly to weave the fundamental force of magnetism into a better accord. Was it really not even a decade past that working dead flesh was a chore? Now they spoke to the seas and even to the forces that bind, and it was barely more than reaching out to their own selves. As they work, the Architect speak:

_We, the Architect of the Riftlings Many, seek once again your active consent in accordance with primitive international isolate mores on behalf of the Old Fathers, at command of the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. Do you acknowledge that you hereby freely give yourselves to the purposes of the Mother, offering nothing but your already dead lives, in the eternal hope of salvation from the plague of isolate existence? Do you acknowledge that though you may here die, making only truer that which is already true, that you gladly give yourselves over in joyful expectation of your species' release from the bonds of isolate existence? Do you openly and uncoercedly welcome this small doom as a negligible price to hasten the end of the Chrysomallon Kiwa forever, to liberate your people evermore from the tragedy of isolate continuation?_

What can the Kiwa do, thse simple creatures knowing little more than hunger and satiation, long since having been convinced that the eschatological was necessarily soteriological? They give a great clacking acclamation.

The Architect finish their careful weaving, and at once a thousand million shells compact in on themselves, the walls suddenly flat and matte [NON MECHANICAL] metal. Unaffected by the spray of cancrine blue blood into the waters, heedless of the Kiwa sacrifice spilling onto the sands below, the Architect rise out of the shelter to invite in those Kiwa who had failed to find a place with their fallen brethren. 

These lucky millions would feast, and the structure left clean.



*Faith:* Great Project in the Plains of Sarkenos (75)
*Spoiler: A Song of Sand*
Show


A dark vault, tainted forever by death, the sands picked clean--the Riftlings would consider this a perfect place. But the Architect know that isolate sensibilities do not that way tend. And so the project now becomes the Song. 

The Chora for years occupied the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, and their harmonies lodged forever in the eternal memories of the Riftlings. The Architect think back to before their own origin, to memories of the clusters before, and begin to buzz in tuneless harmony. This song repeats without end, and they give the memory up to the Communion they work to build. This time, the sand itself is the target, and the Communion an open one--another innovation. 

The sand will sing, and isolates within this place will be calmed in their embrace. Which, tbh, in a Titan attack probably means something, right?



*Spoiler: Another Trade Deal*
Show


Much like with the Spring and the Nacres, the Riftlings bring the Fertile Soil cast up by the Mother to the very edges of their lands, carting it to the merchants so that no outsiders step foot in the Dead Seas.


*Spoiler: On the Intrigue-ing Polar Developments*
Show


It all reeks of treachery and likely goes back to the Stewards. The Riftlings will get to the bottom of it. Knowing Deep Blue to be an honest hivemind, they hire Costa Sereia to investigate. When new evidence, based partly on Stewards reports, point the fin at KNH, well. RFT will unravel this soon enough. Treachery all about.


*Spoiler: The Pax is Not Called Upon*
Show


CRY has denounced the Pax, but has not left it.
CRY has submitted to DPB.
CRY has not invoked the Pax.
DPB sanctions SEN's invasion as sport.
SEN plays the game.
The Pax stands ready, but this is not a break. 


*Spoiler: Praise for Seatide*
Show


The Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates make their way to the waters of the Pepsin to attend the opening of the Polar-Confederate International Bank as the official delegation of the Riftlings Many. The Leader observe in official capacity, offer many platitudes of praise, noting that the currency union will only further strengthen bonds and promote peace, and eventually they corner the highest official they believe they can reach.

_We, the Spiritual Leader to the Unguided Isolates, bring word from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We rejoice in your dedication to promoting global peace, and we are glad to announce our forthcoming adoption of your currency, once it is mechanically possible. We also hold you in the highest esteem owing to your dearness to our friends, the Gravetenders, and so we have every confidence that we can rely upon you to use your discretionary powers over financial activities to encourage peaceable action. Should a nation prove a threat to all others, we trust you will make them an economic pariah. We again remind you that our powers stand ready to bend to your will where necessary and feasible._


*Spoiler: The Titans Are Coming*
Show


The Riftlings have always promised to be ready when the Titans come. But they remain silent on this issue. Instead, for the last years, their attention has been focused on their regained lands. The few reports brought out by the Graftsmer speak of Kiwa trooping out to great projects, from which few return, Kiwa traveling to conferences, from which few return, and endless Kiwa vanishing into the rifts. Something is brewing, and the Kiwa seem to embrace this coming end.


Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept no trade goods nor tech.
Resist literally any assault I can
Accept literally anything the Gravetenders do--explicitly trade route

Diplomacy: -
Military: -
Economy: 
Faith: +2 
Intrigue:

----------


## Rolepgeek

*Organization Actions
Round 14*

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization.
Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._
_Abyssal Stewards_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.


Having proved to the satisfaction of the Hearthmost their capacity for discretion, Deep Blue is invited to a private vigil held by the Hearthmost, which they hold for nine days and ten nights. What secrets might have been revealed while they remained so sequestered are known only to them, but when The Lady In Pink emerges, they find themselves compelled by a dictate beyond mere code.

The Lighthouses investigation discovers the Source to be in Region 30 - It will still need to be pinpointed, however.

To the north of Aelwyd Adferiad, where clear waters give way to boiling brine and the seafloor falls away precipitously, clouds of silt and dust begin to rise and spread in the wake of earthquakes that grow more and more frequent over the course of a week, until they are practically continuous.

An enormous Draig - not just a Behemoth, but a Colossus. Covered with an azure shell mottled with darker stripes, nearly forty-five meters from head to tail, and two-thirds that length across, with overdeveloped claws. With a snap of its right claw, a brilliant flash of light that flashes forward, flash-boiling the water even forty meters away. With a snap of its left, a thunderous burst of sound that trembles the very foundations of the sea.

A declaration of ownership soon resounds through the seas as the Residuum is reformed by their new master - for not even the greatest among them could hope to oppose Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns.

Still, it appears the new leadership of the Draigiau Residuum - a triumvirate known as the Three Claws - departs in focus very little from that of the old leadership, though their forces have grown slightly - the DRG now has 5 units.

The Three Claws:
Diplomacy - 8
Economy - 6
Military - 6
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 4

KNH Artifact from Prize of the Depths: [wip]

*[Action - Economy] Begin rebuilding Trade Post 3 in Region 59 [2/3]* - The Abyssal Stewards continue to repair the damage wrought by Mammos...

*[Task] New Perspectives* - New players on the world stage bring new perspectives on architecture, craftsmership, and artisanry. Their skills should be recorded too.

(_Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Stewards! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to the Coraline Compendium, Neritic Manuals, or Verglas Volumes.
Reward: +2 Favors (max)
Penalty: None.
Deadline: End of Round 17.
Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._ )

*[Action - Intrigue Special]Procure Spy* -

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Offer] Bounty of the Depths* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher._ )

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )

*[Request] Quarantine Measures* - (_Request: The Abyssal Stewards would like aid in fighting the servants of Mammos - which they suspect to be a Titan of most unusual nature. Reward: If accepted, +1 Treasure per successful Sack of a Rustplagued country. Penalty: If refused, -1 Favor. If accepted but failed, -1 Favor and -1 Reputation. Deadline: May be accepted or refused until the end of Round 12. If accepted, have until the end of Round 14. Details: Applicable only to Reputation 3+ countries within 6 regions of a TP controlled by ESP, or Reputation 2+ countries within 1 region of a TP controlled by ESP._)

*[Offer] Abyssal Technologies* - (_Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Joined-Stalk Companies Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*[Task] Grow Again Greater* - To the Abyssal Stewards, it seems that of late destruction and desolation have become the rule. This trend must be countered, and a great store of resources is made available to those who would see the seafloor bloom where once nothing but sand held sway. 

(_Task: Cooperate with the Abyssal Stewards to rebuild or construct new Trading Posts and Holy Sites! Reward: 1 Favor w/ABS and 1 free action towards a project of your choice per 2 actions spent helping ABS build Trading Posts. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: As part of an action to Expand Trade or Settle a Colony in a region within 6 effective regions from a Smoking Garden, a country may designate that they are cooperating with the Abyssal Stewards. If so, then the action cost of the Project is reduced by 1 (to a minimum of 2), and the Trading Post will be controlled by the Abyssal Stewards once complete._)

*[Request] Beat Out The Slag* - On the other claw, there are those who would see the whole world reduced to nothing but an endless expanse of blasted wastes. Though the threat posed by their ambitions is not yet great enough to afford weakening the watch on those Titans still slumbering, any power who works against them is an ally of the Stewards. 

(_Request: The Abyssal Stewards are offering rewards for any who would oppose the Rustplagued. Reward: 1 Favor per openly hostile action targeting a Rustplagued country which succeeds (failed actions count as half), or per 2 Rustplagued units killed in battle. Maximum of 2 Favors per round; requirements per favor double after 6 favors have been earned. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 15. Details: Under some circumstances, Org GM discretion will be used regarding if a given action counts, counts as half, or doesnt count._)

*[Circumstance] Mitigation Measures*  - Present threats are not neglected, though the Stewards offer little explanation for their actions. Strange buildings spring up throughout known waters, though the well-traveled might note their placement, and their apparent purpose, varies with the seas.

(_Circumstance: The Abyssal Stewards are constructing anti-Titan traps in potential paths of the Eel Without End, fortified refugee camps in regions which have been or might be affected by the Trawling Beasts, and observation posts in areas which might be at risk of corruption by Mammos. Benefit: To be seen! Penalty: To be seen Duration: Unclear. Details: Providing aid to the Abyssal Stewards in these endeavors is likely to render them more effective._)



_Chelonian Chora_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.

_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_


Baran Halluss experience in the Wastes is one few outside or inside the Chora have shared - a profoundly personal journey, and one that appears to have led them towards introspection.

*Living Dreamers attempt to convert Holy Site 1 in Region 5 and Holy Site 2 in Region 6 to The Dreaming Dead!*

*Spoiler: missed previously*
Show


_Living Dreamers attempt to convert Holy Site 2 in Lupomata (4) and Holy Site 1 in region 29 to The Dreaming Dead!_

*[Action - Diplomacy] Sway Clergy* _in Gosto Gcor (137), Aniwana (153), Region 179_ - Travel and exploration are the lifeblood of the Chora, and so it is no surprise that their relationship with the priests near major stopping points on their routes is warmly fostered.

Rolls


*[Task] Fresh Stories* - New players on the world stage have fresh stories. Their tales and myths deserve remembrance in song, and might unveil new paths on a Songline.

(_Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Chora! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to a Songline previously. Reward: +2 Favors (max) Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._ )

*[Action - Economy] Lowpeak Reef Precautions* - The Eel Without End is dangerously close to Lowpeak Reef - the Chelonian Chora are hard at work to make sure that if the worst comes to pass, the Reefbacks will stay safe.

*[Action - Faith Special]Unveil Artifact* - _Jasima Kute, The Listening Mirror_ - Reduces Distance penalties by 1 point 1/turn.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Circumstance] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante* - (_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

*[Taboo] Lape Moli Ike Li Kama* - (_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

*[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road* - (_Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Kalama Musi E Kulupu Pona* - (_Offer: The Chelonian Chora might sing your praises, for a price! Benefit: Sways a Faction in a region the requesting country controls, on their behalf. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available only to countries of Reputation 1 or higher._)

*[Offer] Chelonian Technologies* (_Offer: The Chelonian Chora are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Adventuring Parties Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*[Offer] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante, Part II* - Though the strange disappearances of years past have slowed, they have never fully abated - and now it seems perhaps they are found. Chelonian traders appear in capitals the world over, hawking unfamiliar, exotic wares - some of which are truly legendary in their beauty - and bringing along brilliant minds filled with wanderlust, willing to work wonders for the right fee.

(_Offer: The Chelonian Chora have a myriad of antiques for sale and individuals with particularly interesting skill sets available for contract. Benefit: May Exhibit a Great Work as a non-action originating from a country affected by Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante. May receive the benefits of a Seek Aid action to all actions of a specified attribute for the round. Cost: 2 Favors and 1 Treasure for Great Work. 1 Favor and 1 Treasure for Seek Aid to actions of a particular. Duration: End of Round 16. Details: The originating country will gain any Prestige from Origins of the Exotic for Exhibiting a Great Work for the first time, rather than the Exhibiting Country, but the Exhibiting Country still gains the Prestige from Origins of the Exotic for being the first to Exhibit a specific Type of Great Work._ )

*[Opportunity] To Kill A Dream* - The relative inactivity of the Dreaming Dead in recent years was but a facade, as their hateful proselytization resumes once more. The Chora reiterates its dire warnings against these horrific perverters of the world and swears a debt to any who oppose them.

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are offering rewards to anyone who would help them destroy the Dreaming Dead. Reward: +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Sack or Conversion of a Dreaming Dead Holy Site. +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support removed from the Dreaming Dead (Undermining counts half). Additional reward if the Dreaming Dead are totally eliminated. Cost: -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per two Holy Sites converted to the Dreaming Dread in regions you control or have Clerical Support in. -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support lost to the Dreaming Dead. -1 Reputation per Dreaming Dead Holy Order established in owned region. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: Ineligible for other penalties or bonuses unless take a non-action to declare commitment to combating the Dreaming Dead - this will cause the Dreaming Dead to target Holy Sites in your regions/regions where you control the Clerical Support more frequently._)


_Divine Nacres_
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.


Close to a year passes before an official response to Marcion's dissertation is received by the Sakura Primarch- the Mensa Rectores found their analysis of historical theology among the Sakura-jin impressive and informative, with a particular interest taken in Marcion's capacity to tease out subtle nuances within various sub-sects without being consumed by zealotry.

It is with pride that the announcement is made: the Primarch is to be given unrestricted access to the Anamorphic Canon for personal study, as are any of their designated inheritors. Primarch Marcion themselves is invited aboard one of the Rector's vessels - the first entity to be so invited in centuries, at the least. What they find inside may change the World Garden - or at least its Primarch - forever.

_Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare Completion Results_ - [wip]

_Results of Side Effects May Include (SKR only)_ - SKR has a -1 penalty to all Faith and Military rolls and a +1 bonus to all Intrigue and Economy rolls for three turns.

Trawling Beast Investigation Results, COS edition - [wip]

*Spoiler: missed previously*
Show

*[Action - Intrigue] Coerce Trading Posts* _- TP3 in Region 32, TP3 in Region 63, TP2 in 117_ - Though the inner workings of the Nacres remain as ever a mystery, an uptick in "merchant" contracts with the suited creatures is observed. Perhaps there is some large-scale project requiring a great supply of organics....

Rolls


*[Task] Hidden Gems* - The newest players on the world stage might have knowledge of additional elusive or rare species the Nacres have yet to see. It would be ideal to learn of such creatures.

(_Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Nacres! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to a Genus Taxonomia previously.
Reward: +2 Favors (max)
Penalty: None.
Deadline: End of Round 17.
Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires._ )

*[Circumstance] Requisite Repairs* - After an incident involving a Nacre sphere experiencing a travel delay and being lightly impacted by a Trawling Beast, it is currently undergoing repairs near the northern border of Ke Yi Ade (127).

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are repairing a damaged city-sphere near Ke Yi Ade. Benefit: Unknown. Penalty: Unknown. Duration: Unknown. Details: The Divine Nacres may request assistance with these repairs._)

*[Action - Economy Special]Create Specialized Ship* - _The Inoculum_

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

(_Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll.Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15.Details: None._)

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose._)

*[Request] Side Effects May Include* - (_Request: The Divine Nacres would like to do some field experiments in the waters of those they favor. Reward: Unpredictable effect(s) if allowed as a non-action. Penalty: -1 Reputation for if refused. Deadline: If not allowed, assumed to be refused at the end of Round 12. Details: Applicable to Reputation 3+ countries only._ )

*[Offer] Nacreous Technologies* - (_Offer: The Divine Nacres are selling technology! Benefit: Gain Seeker Barnacles Technology. Cost: 1 Favor. Duration: Until the end of Round 15. Details: Only available to countries with a Reputation of 1 or higher. Trading the technology to other countries before the end of Round 15 will result in Reputation loss for each country it has been traded to - this cannot lower a countrys Reputation beyond -1._)

*[Circumstance]*  - The Divine Nacres warn that the Reavers are returning - their attacks will be less concentrated now, and ideally fewer, given their own efforts, but the raiders have dispersed too well for their own approaches to function well without assistance.

(_Circumstance: The Reavers are returning! 
Benefit: DNA Reputation level will help defend against Sacks in regions of Depth 0; Holdfasts will provide DNA Protection. Penalty: Small-scale raids by Reavers are guaranteed. Duration: Unknown! Details: Reavers will not attack regions without Factions._)

*[Taboo] Carissime, Melius Est Descendit Ubi Madet: Sub Mari!* - 

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres advise against trying to explore Terrestrial Wastes - it can lead only to chaos and ruin. Penalty: -1 Rep for creating a technology which would allow exploration of Terrestrial Wastes. -1 Rep for successfully Exploring a Terrestrial Wastes region. Duration: Indefinite. Details: A technology which would enable exploration of Terrestrial Wastes must have these prerequisites at minimum: a technology which allows crossing Brackish borders, a technology which allows crossing Toxic borders, and at least two additional resources._)



_International Prestige_
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.


LUX becomes Envy of the World
*LUX may construct a World Wonder in The Glossian Sea (135)! World Wonders grant unique benefits to whichever country controls their region, as determined through discussion with the Organization GM, and require 5 actions to complete; they may not be completed until the benefit is decided, and no more than 3 actions may be spent on them each round. Other Countries may not assist with their construction. A country may only ever construct one World Wonder.*

Round Opener Addenda: [wip]

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not. The opportunity to start a rebellion against Duchess Gloriane afforded to RFT by the ongoing Crisis in region 66 will not count for this offer. Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical, Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.
Remaining Availability: Marriage Claim: Temperate? Integrating Confederated Region: Temperate, Polar? Revealed Claim Fabrication: All_)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._
Remaining Availability:
)
*[Piety] The Religious Community* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)_

*[Distinction] Origins Of The Exotic* - (_Opportunity: The first time a country Exhibits a Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. If a country is the first to Exhibit a particular type of Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Types of Great Work are determined at the Organization GMs discretion. Established Types (Non-Exhaustive): Sculpture, Literature, Song, Engravings, Tapestry_
Countries/Great Work Types:)



*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn.
If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. 
Duration: Indefinite. 
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.
	When rolling to determine PRS Rank reduction, ties are resolved by comparing Partial Prestige; if a tie still remains, then all attribute score totals are summed and compared, with the lowest value losing. 
_)

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


Perturbed by the enigmatic entity Mammon, the Elder Council sends a delegation to the Eternal Springs to inquire about their intentions. Why have they summoned this strange being, and what are their intentions with it?The Seatide Confederacy has no desire to be drawn into a fight with a friendly neighbor, but out of respect for the Abyssal Stewards, requests that they send a delegation to present their evidence and concerns regarding Mammon.Judge Flash of Green is replaced by Judge Azure Gleam after coming down with a fatal case of the Rotting disease, exacerbated by old age.




*Actions:*

[Economy] Asset Swap and Currency Issue (4/5)
_Numerous member drifts transfer debts and assets owed to them to the PCIB and receive newly-printed bank currency in exchange. The new portfolio of debts and other assets will provide the financial underpinning that will back the new Polar Banknotes. With Seatide's merchant drifts now paying for services in "Polars" the currency rapidly comes into common use._

[Economy] Public Opening (5/5)
_In a grand ceremony, the Polar-Confederate International Bank opens to the public! With the bank officially opened, it can now service smaller banks and institutions, welding disparate regions into a single, unified economic zone!_

*Spoiler:  Effects (Approved)*
Show

Polar-Confederate International Bank
A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. Nations using the common currency gain the following benefits:
+2 increased Treasure cap
May spend 1 additional treasure on Economy actions within it and other member nations
May transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn. 
The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or block any of the above "bank actions" as a nonaction.


[Economy] Invent Technology: Traveling Scholars
*Spoiler: Effect*
Show


Traveling Scholars. A semi-formal system of traveling scholars who move locations on a regular basis, spreading knowledge and providing high-quality education to potential new leaders. Effect: Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler. Resource requirement: Talented or Knowledgeable Labor.

_Patronage of the arts and sciences is nothing new in Seatide, but with Seatide's growing wealth comes a new class of scholars: Traveling tutors. These ascetic scientists and artists break from their Drifts, choosing instead to travel from place to place, exchanging ideas and providing high-quality education. These scholars charge nothing, instead surviving on the gifts of well-to-do patrons, while teaching anyone who wishes to learn._

[Diplomacy] Transfer TP 69.3 to the Shark People in exchange for a promise not to raid Seatide Merchants or Assets
_While many councilors raise salient points about the dangers of appeasement, Seatide ultimately decides to go forward with their treaty with the Shark King: Seatide will transfer a reliable food source to the Sharks in exchange for a promise to respect Seatide's Drift-caravans and assets._

[Diplomacy] Attend Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium (OASIS)!
Subactions: Provide 2 1-wealth grants to the best presenters at the Conference
_A few Seatide representatives are sent to the Conference to scout for potentially useful innovations and hand out grant money._

[Economy] Impress Merchants in 101 using Stripdrill Hyphenae
_Seatide continues to expand its merchant network to fresh markets._

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Trade Traveling Scholars to Miru Miru in exchange for Bioluminescent Navigation
Trade Traveling Scholars to Lux Glossia in exchange for Filtration Grafts
Trade Traveling Scholars to the Cyphiri Union in exchange for Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Trade Traveling Scholars to the Lighthouse in exchange for Radiant Spheres
Trade Traveling Scholars to the Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum in exchange for Supermarine Artillery
Permit Shifting Ennead forces to pass through Seatide unopposed

Die Rolls:  https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=792

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Azure Gleam
Diplomacy: 6 (+1)
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
intrigue: 2

Military Units: 6

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 6 (6 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.
*The Bare Trap* - Mystical trap that helps defend against Reavers.
*The Banner of Odyssey (Cultural)* This enormous tapestry depicts the ancient Pepsin migration to Seatide, embroidered in such a way that the images seem to leap off into the water.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.
Bitter Tourism (Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders) Prerequisites: Heat Source.


Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Edible Algae (69, TP3)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +5
*ETP Total*: 27

*Treasure*: 6 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+1 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+2 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(187) - Merchant

Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Trade Route with Lux Glossia
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead

Favor and Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor
1 favor from the Cryptid Congress for giving them a free technology
1 favor from Cyphiri for intentionally losing a PRS Slot

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion
Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 9
Faith 10
Intrigue 1


Actions-

*Economy* Build the Cathedral
*Economy* more Cathedral building 
*Economy* Finishing the Cathedral 
*All successful!*


_If you don't know what this means, you don't need to._

*Economy* Petrix attempts a buyout of 117.2

_The Nacres couldn't supply a light source, so Petrix must do it themselves._
*Success!*

*Economy* Petrix attempts to impress the merchants of 133 on behalf of The Black Pearls, using Fruiting Mangroves as a source of food.
_The Black Pearls are hurting, their heir should help._
[B]success?[/roll]

*Faith* Pray for successful Cathedral building. 

_Our prayers, if redundant, were at least successful_

Non-action: Project Eusebia teaches the territory of Deep Blue through the Gravetender cultural exchange!

Growth +1 Economy 

New stats:
Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 10
Faith 10
Intrigue 1

Rolls


More rolls

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV


Diplomacy 5
Military 2
Economy 10
Faith 3
Intrigue 6 (+2)

*Actions* 
rollz

*Military*  Defend myself from EVVILLL (no units)

*Intriuge* Raid region 68 tp 2 from SEN

*Intrigue* Infiltrate Sen

*Intrigue* Slander Sen with the Chelonian CHora

*Intrigue* Slander Sen with the Abyssal Stewards


[/URL]*Accounting*
City: Cryptlantis +1 buyouts
Treasure: 0
Non Actions
assisting the conversion of 81's holy site

*News and Rumours
*
 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV Denounce2

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Fourteen
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Fifteen: Begin
Years 43 - 45

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 40 - Year 42_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_



Significant information emerges from where it was buried in Lojanese bureaucracy some years ago: the _Losinka Alaku_s chemical analysis of the toxic brine suffusing the wastes southeast of the Republic. The soupy liquid seems to have potent properties, and perhaps something of value could be distilled from the uninhabited waters.
*Round 14: LOL prospected W26, discovering 1 TP of Chemical Brine!*

Carefully maneuvering out of the newest Lux-Glossian outpost in Deepdrift, the Yellow Shades party travels eastward. To their surprise, though, the seafloor drops rapidly upon passing the Gravewaters northernmost seas, and they are unable to follow it safely. Just at the point where the ground sinks, though, are colonies of smaller sea slugs poking above and below the sands. The encounter could only be described as somewhat awkward, given the expedition party was primarily made up of Lysimian sea slugs itself. Nonetheless, their larval shells scattered across the bottom are just as spiny as their bodies, unlike any they had seen before. In other species, thorns often act as a clear sign of potential toxins, so the explorers decide to leave them be and turn back, running low on supplies.
*Lux-Glossia investigates northeast of Region 78 and discovers Region 82, a Fathomless (Depth 2) region with 1 Trade Post of Thorny Nudibranchs!*

In the west, where the cold surface current forces the cusp of the Wastes to yield, even for a little, before whipping around into an even colder deep current, the herring of Deep Blue are able to venture farther than expected into this hostile environment. Above them, loose floes of ephemeral, insubstantial ice flakes create a whirlwind of streaks, tricks of the light illuminating the sick brown and grey of dead silt swirling in the rich clear blue. Caught between toxin and a cold place, they continue on, using the layer of disorientation to stay level in the water column. No seafloor can be found, not by weak eyes nor shimmers on the scales. All that is sensed is a steady pulsing, fluttering in many directions, but so weak that Deep Blue fails to reject the possibility of an error.
*Deep Blue sends an expedition west of Region 56 and discovers Region W25, an uninhabitable Wastes region,*

Eager to continue expanding their world, a party of Rahaa and Kejatara are sent north. Leaving the Rim of Rahakera, the party head towards the northern rim of the valley. Travel is easy, but the light begins to grow dark as the seafloor drops, seagrasses yielding to sand and stiff corals, to red and orange crusts that scrape and leave a bitter flavor in the Rahaas mouth. Pushed near to the limits of their swim bladders, the Kejatara do their duty to lead on, but guide the group to a cliff that goes down, down.down. Frigid water rises from the depths, a palpable layer even though all that can be seen is the deep, endless blue. There is no food or rocks to scrape here, no sign of any scrap of life. Unsure whether or not to turn back, they unknowingly linger until the water above turns red with the setting sun, and night falls as stars rise from the deep. Great jellyfish, at least twice as wide in their curved, rigid bells as a Rahaa is long, drift upwards with glowing spots and trailing tentacles that branch off into thinner and thinner strings. Content with the size of their report, the Kejatera lead their group back home, though the chill only leaves once they are safely back in the Rim.
*The Peacekeepers of Surunung investigate north of Region 155 and discover Region 158, a Fathomless (Depth 3) region with 2 Trade Posts of Hardbell Jellyfish!*

Following the cloud of poison northwest, the Medusae are well prepared from the stories of other scouting groups, and push  steadfast into the Wastes on Big Boulder. Instead of the smooth, or at least worn, seafloor that is typical in most of the world, they find jagged rips and tears, sharp and shallow crevices as if gouged out by a giant claw only days ago. Even at the edge of the territory where fresh seawater is still in reach, the rock is oddly smooth, and vegetation is sparse - thin crusts that are fought over by the tiniest of creatures, a dozen small chitons fighting for a piece of a sand-dollar sized ground while a completely bare rockbench is nearby. Fallen columns reach for the surface, forming spines that just barely cut through the gloom. In some areas, these columns form small caves and tunnels where they meet, and inside are strange, unliving corals, made of an odd material. As the Medusae proceed, they find something that has rarely been seen before in the polar regions - a dark, looming shape clarifies into a cliff, not leading down into the depths, but up to the surface and beyond. This cliff is rooted in larger columns of the smooth rock, fallen in every configuration, and the movement of water tells them that a gentler slope may lead to the surface as well. Stronger waves of toxin and ruin emanate from this place, however, and the Medusae are forced back.
*The Eternal Spring explores west of Region W22 and discovers Region W21, an uninhabitable Wastes region. They discover 3 Trade Posts of Degraded Superpolymers!*

Refueled after delivering Baran, Rendal Belar guides his crew south to the remaining uncharted Wastes. Well-accustomed to the task of navigation and charting these areas, the crew sets to their task as familiar dark water envelops them. A striped, rectangular boulder is marked and drawn, lying across coarse grey sand. Another, a few minutes later, and as the ship banks around a seamount, Rendal begins to be able to predict the sightings of these rocks. Here and there, the red striped rock is broken or crumbled, but a definite trail forms, as the rocks grow larger, until the Wayfinder sails over what can only be a quarry of staggering size. Large pits have cored the sea, wide enough to fit the Wayfinder and more easily, and deep enough that the bottom cannot be easily seen. Inside, the grey sand can be seen to persist for a few meters before changing into this rock, and cornered tunnels cut holes into the rock layer. Glowing cubes are intermittent, but line the edges of the pits and, presumably, are present inside the tunnels. Rendal takes one cube, sliding surprisingly easily out of its place, and finds it a crystal full of thin glowing veins, emanating a soft purple. The Wayfinder lingers only long enough to take accurate measurements before continuing on with their survey. As they return home and enter the sunny clear water, Rendal discovers that the light of the cube has turned bright red.
*The Cyphiri Union sends an expedition south of Region 123 and discovers Region W36, an uninhabitable Wastes region. They discover 3 Trade Posts of Crystalized Script!*

Though it takes years, scavengers and seekers eventually find the most significant items unearthed by the Trawling Beasts in the Mandala - a vast network of catacombs, filled with the worked and carved remains of generation after generation of deceased scholars. Unfortunately, the prospect of selling these venerable remains infuriates many of the historically or spiritual inclined - and many more fear for the loss of their prestigious positions if the scholars services are phased out in favor of such an industry
*COS prospects 103, replacing the existing 1 TP of Adventuring Scholars with 1 TP of Scholars Scrimshaw! COS may revert this change this round as a non-action.*

With the aid of the Abyssal Stewards and their own efforts at breeding pressure-resistant herring, Deep Blue finally penetrates the depths along the route leading to more temperate waters. These explorers rapidly make contact with the locals when theyre attracted to the herrings light sources, discovering a strange society of creatures who live their entire lives in darkness, following the contours of the seafloor. Deep Blues exploration subroutine is able to simulate trade with the creatures, emerging from the depths with fewer lights but greater wealth.
*DPB sends an expedition to 177s seafloor, discovering two Holy Sites controlled by Skinswapper Cult, a Desired Import of Light Sources, and gaining 1 Treasure!*

Though the dominant mood in the Cyphiri Union regarding Region 121 is for a slow, constructive approach aligned with the suggestions of the Chelonian Chora, Baran Hallus realizes that the region lies along the likely path of the Trawling Beasts. Shepherding the Beasts out of civilized waters as quickly and safely as possible takes priority over the desires of his supporters, and so the Union hires mercenaries equipped with specialized biofiltration grafts to deploy the Divine Nacres bioweapons in the region. The Heartstopper Mold and Breathstealer Algae are wiped out completely, and the waters are breathable in time for the Trawling Beasts to pass through but the regions ecology will be quite primitive for some time to come.
*CYP decontaminates Region 121 using military Disinfection Protocols! CYP gains 1 Reputation with the DNA! All Trading Posts in Region 121 are destroyed! Colonization attempts will be made against a TN of 16, and until the region has a Trading Post, it will not be possible to Settle it.*

Class Opala delves deep into the wastes to the west of their home waters, the bubbleship now specially outfitted with foreknowledge of the challenges to come, and fresh air resupplies are made readily available at all edges of the choking waters their unaided compatriots can reach. They use these to create stockpiles in the small pockets of clean water previously charted, and soon have a means of supporting even an exceptionally penetrative course through the muck- and rot-strewn waters - which is exactly the course they take. It takes months, but finally they reach a clearing of sorts; while the water is by no means safe here, as evidenced by one crewfish excitedly bursting outside and rapidly toxifying, it does not obstruct vision as it did through most of the rest of the wastes. And the crew can see what must be hundreds - no, thousands! - of sickly yellow statues of all shapes and sizes distributed haphazardly throughout the clearing, some even broken or on their sides.
More concerning for the crew, they report, was the fact that each and every single one with anything resembling eyes has had them trained squarely on the location from which the Class Opala first emerged into the clearing.
*MIR prospects W37, discovering 1 TP of Brimstone Idols!*

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

* Trade Routes* 
Lux-Glossia establishes a Trade Route with the Splendid Miru Miru!
The Splendid Miru Miru establish a Trade Route with the Hymenocera Expanse!
The Gotezhar establish a Trade Route with the Lojanese Republic!
The Gravetenders establish a Trade Route with the Riftlings Many!
The Cyphiri Union establish a Trade Route with the Kar-Nath Hegemony, losing 1 CCA Rep in the process

Pfilghol settles Region 105! Region 105s resource is now set to Rotweaver Worms

The Order of the Ironkelp presses a Marriage Claim on Region 112!

The Kar-Nath Hegemony spends 4 actions to complete the Great Project: Office of Chain Wardens in Region 77! +1 defense against secret actions

STC completes the Polar-Confederate International Bank Great Project
*Spoiler: Bank*
Show

A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. Nations using the common currency gain the following benefits:
+2 increased Treasure cap
May spend 1 additional treasure on Economy actions within it and other member nations
May transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn.
The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or block any of the above "bank actions" as a nonaction.


*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

Lux-Glossia and the Shifting Ennead establish a Cultural Exchange together!
The Gotezhar and the Lojanese Republic establish a Cultural Exchange together!

Lux-Glossia hosts the wildly successful Oceanic Advances in Science International Symposium! The event is widely attended by delegates, representatives, and competitors from across the world in the first ever global exchange of science and knowledge.  A collaborative mural is assembled and displayed with honor, and awards granted to the representatives of the Eternal Spring, the Shifting Ennead, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lambent Syndicate for winning first, second, third, and fourth price respectively for their abstract submissions. Scientific achievements are far from the most impactful earned at this event, though, and many countries swim away with new trade, technology, and other assorted deals.

*Sways and Impresses* 
Costa Sereia Sways the Mercantile Support in Region 117 with Pure Berries
The Gravetenders Sway the Mercantile Support in Region 81
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Sways the Aristocratic Support in Region  77 

The Seatide Confederacy Impresses the Mercantile Support in Region 101 with Stripdrill Hyphae
The Sakura Jin Impress the Mercantile Support in Region 133 on behalf of the Black Pearls using Fruiting Mangroves 
The Mohegan Regime Impresses the Aristocratic Support in Region 112

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_
The Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade Post 3 in Region 155 for Basalt StructuresThe Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 5 for Waveweed RootThe Gotezhar buy out Trade Post 3 in Region 130 for Mineblossom Sponge, supported by Costa SereiaCosta Sereia buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 60 for Fertile Soil, supported by the Eternal SpringThe Seatide Confederacy gives Trade Post 3 in Region 69 to the Shark PeopleThe Lojanese Republic buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 6 for Selachian Mercenaries - look for LIT resist rollThe Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 1 in Region 30 for Branch CoralThe Sakura-Jin buy out Trade Post 2 in Region 117 for Bioluminescent TunicatesThe Magaramachi buy out Trade Post 1 in Region 154 for Bloodripper Eels


*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The Cyphiri Union sets the 25 HS bonus for the Cyphiri Way - Prophetic Education
The Gravetenders sets the 15 HS bonus for the Blossoming Sequence - 2d8 for Reaver Defense
The Order of the Ironkelp sets 25 HS bonus for the Middish Way to +2 leader loss rolls
The Hymenocera Expanse organize their faith - Uplift Reverence - and choose the bonus of +1 to Sway rolls
The Order of the Ironkelp Knights successfully complete the repairs to their holy order after wreckage by the Trawling Beasts

ESP converts Holy Site 1 in Region 61 from the Glacial Gods to the Eternal Communion
ESP converts Holy Site 2 in Region 61 from the Glacial Gods to the Eternal Communion

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

The Splendid Miru Miru develop a new technology, Bioluminescent Navigation!
*Spoiler: Bioluminescent Navigation*
Show

Prerequisites: Photospore Signaling
Effect: Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions.
Fluff: Using photospore organisms that have been genetically modified to have a particular protein composition, originally based on the ones used for the Taika's secretive communication network, it is possible to generate microorganisms that radiate a variety of colors, even deep in the sea. Through the usage of a color coded system, it is simple to clearly mark the level, type, and source of danger in dark expanses. Of course, this can also be used to selectively illuminate civilian routes, work as markers for the trip back, and be used in a standard Taika messaging system.


The Divine Nacres build a Specialized Ship - The Inoculum

The Chelonian Chora construct an Artifact - Jasima Kute, the Listening Mirror

The Seatide Confederacy develops a new technology, Traveling Scholars!
*Spoiler: Traveling Scholars*
Show

A semi-formal system of traveling scholars who move locations on a regular basis, spreading knowledge and providing high-quality education to potential new leaders. 
Effect: Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler. 
Resource requirement: Talented or Knowledgeable Labor.


The Lighthouse develops a new technology, Radiant Spheres!
*Spoiler: Radiant Spheres*
Show

Requirements: Indah's Embrace Technology, Gems, Photospore Signaling
Effect: Access to Depth 2 Regions
Building upon the personal-sized designs of the Indah's Embrace technology the gang leaders and fanatical thugs of the Lighthouse have expanded the crystallian-based technology into small house-sized projections. Dimensions fitted for small crew operations, with storage space for both weaponry or civilian tools, and a refracting system utilizing the artificially enlarged gem base structure to light the path in the deep darkness. When utilized in combination with Indah's Embrace these mass-produced synchronized vessels can attain unseen depths.


The Magaramachi develop a new technology, Blood Algae! 
*Spoiler: Blood Algae*
Show

Military slot: Sappers and Siege Weapons
Pre-reqs: Supernatic Propogation
Effects: +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.


The Riftlings Many make an artifact - The Hammer!
Effect: When the owner of the Hammer contributes three actions to the same Great Project on the same turn, the Project moves four steps towards completion.

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Pfilghol recruits General Sigska, The First Commander (Mil 7) with TD Just Do Better (+2 to battle rolls)

STC loses one unit due to surpassing their Unit Cap!

*SUR recruits General Jejapang Keja (10) with an unspecified Tactical Doctrine*

Lighthouse invasion of Region 15
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by the Tarnished Lamplighter (Military 5) with Military 10 Ruler, 1 LIT Unit invades Region 15, using Death Commando Training and attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs, facing off against 6 units of native defenders led by a Military 8 commander, attempting to use Guarded Approach!

Native defenders win Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Guarded Approach! (-2 battle roll, -20% own casualties)

Region 15 Victory! LIT loses 1 unit!


Lighthouse invasion of Region 22
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by the Everscintillating Gold-Fin (Military 9) with Military 10 Ruler, 2 LIT Units invade Region 15, spending 1 Treasure, using Death Commando Training, bearing the The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead, and attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs, facing off against 2 UNI units led by The Crumbling Visage (Military 4) with Military 9 ruler, attempting to use Tireless, and 1 unit of Region 22 Aristocrats!

LIT wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Golden Victory At All Costs (+7 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)

LIT Victory! LIT gains control of Region 22! LIT loses 2 units! UNI loses 1 unit! The Everscintiliating Goldfin is captured by The Unity!


Lambent Syndicate invasion of The Abyss (Region 21)
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by the Netra the Rubicund Fist (Military 8) with Military 10 Ruler, 4 LIT Units invade Region 21, using Death Commando Training, and attempting to use Victory Is Life, facing off against 4 UNI units led by Grinmaw the Calamitous (Military 9), attempting to use Tireless, and 1 unit of Region 21 Aristocrats!

UNI wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Tireless (-10% own casualties, +2 to own leader loss rolls)

UNI Victory! LSD loses 2 units! UNI loses 1 unit!


Magaramachi invasion? of Region 154
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by the Tiny (Military 7) with Military 10 Ruler, 2 MGM Units attempting to use Carnage face off against 3 MGM units led by Bigger-and-Meaner-than-You (Military 5) with Military 10 Ruler, attempting to use Unyielding Force!

MGM(BAMTY) wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Unyielding Force (+20% own casualties, +2 to battle roll)

MGM(BAMTY) Victory! MGM loses 2 units!


Lojanese invasion of Region 12
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by General Zabkrew (Military 9) with Military 8 Ruler, 4 LOL Units invade Region 12, spending 2 Treasure, and attempting to use Graceful Show of Force, facing off against 4 units of native defenders led by a Military 8 commander and attempting to use Unyielding Force!

LOL wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Graceful Show of Force (TM +1, -20% casualties (both sides), +12 enemy Leader Loss, +2 own Leader Loss, Free Sway attempt against random support)

LOL Victory! LOL gains control of Region 12!


Lojanese invasion of Region 14
*Spoiler*
Show

Region 14 is undefended. LOL gains control of Region 14


Shifting Ennead invasion of Cryptoclysus (Region 84)
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Tulticius (Military 8) with Military 8 Ruler, 6 SEN Units invade Region 84, spending 1 Treasure, and attempting to use First to Kill, facing off against 1 DPB unit led by Pale-Eyed Sentry (Military 5) with Military 10 ruler, spending 1 Treasure, and attempting to use Skirmish, and 1 unit of Region 84 Aristocrats!

SEN wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing First to Kill (+4 to battle, -4 allied leader loss, -2 enemy leader loss, +10% casualties both sides)

The Shifting Ennead show they are willing to back their demands with force by marching six units lead by General Tulticius(Mil 8) into Cryptoclysus with orders to use First To Kill.  Taking up skirmish positions ahead of them are the Cryptids and their Deep Blue allies, massively outnumbered with only two units under the command of the Pale-Eyed Sentry (Mil 5) attempting to Skirmish.

The concerns Ennead leadership had for their tactical capabilities turned out to be needless as they take a strong position from which Tulcitius can drive his Beaks into their foe.

Despite the distance from SENs homeland, all of their troops arrive safely and battle is joined as CRY skirmishers emerge from behind a bleached coral reef.  The Ennead troops are exhausted from their long march and suffer heavy casualties in the initial ambushes until General Tulticius can rally and organise his troops for a counter offensive.  Once battle is truly joined, though, the advantage of numbers soon turns the tide.  Once the blood clears, almost the entire combined Cryptid and Deep Blue army lays dead, but disaster strikes as it becomes clear that the few survivors fleeing the field have the captured General Tulticius in their custody. The victory was pyrrhic but it was a victory all the same.

SEN Victory! SEN gains control of Cryptoclysus (Region 84)! SEN loses 2 units! DPB loses 1 unit! The Cryptoclysus Aristocrats lose 1 unit! Tulcitius is captured by DPB!


Shifting Ennead invasion of Region 73
*Spoiler*
Show

Led by Balelia (Military 9) with Military 8 Ruler, 5 SEN Units invade Region 73, spending 1 Treasure, and attempting to use Integrate the Captives, facing off against 3 units of Residuum Militia led by a Military 8 commander and attempting to use Unyielding Force!

SEN wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully utilizing Integrate the Captives (-10% losses to both sides, free Impress Aristocracy attempt on victory)

A last minute change of plans sees the remainder of SENs forces - 5 battalions of Beaks - swimming towards Region 73 under the capable generalship of General Balelia (Mil 9), with no intention to deviate from their tried and true methods. The native commander, no slouch at military leadership himself (Mil 8) leads the three units of the natives and sets up a wholly offensive battle formation.

The additional focus on maneuvering proved key as the preparation allowed General Balelia to effectively integrate her captives.

The natives charge first but thats just about the only thing that goes well for them this day.  General Balelias careful leadership gives SEN the fortitude to withstand that initial clash and as the two sides withdraw to meet again, it becomes clear that native wounded are being tended and bandaged by Shifting Ennead soldiers.  The native morale is hit as their aristocratic leaders realize that a victory may be impossible but more importantly a defeat survivable.  The commander rallies enough troops for another attempt but their hearts are no longer in it, particularly after he is cut down.  Leaving fully two thirds of their number either dead or being healed by SEN healers, the remainder flee and General Balelia carries the day, cowing the local aristocracy in the process.

SEN Victory! SEN gains control of Region 73! The native commander is captured by SEN!


*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

ABS procures a Spy

Costa Sereia coerces Trade Post 2 for Liming Snails in Region 117

COS investigates the cause of the Unruly Aristocrats in Region 77 - it appears that SeaNET and Deep Blues Ichthyosis Technicians were directed to undermine the support for the Kar Nath Hegemonys current monarchy in the ranks of the aristocracy, but backtracing the directives and orders leads to a strange phenomenon - they do not appear to originate from any of Deep Blues known processing gestalts. Based on the evidence at hand, it appears that Deep Blues systems were used as a proxy, hijacked by another entity - and if one extrapolates from the route information, the nature of interference, and similarly available evidence of manifestationall signs point to ultimate responsibility lying with Mammos - or some similar as-yet undiscovered entity with a similar set of powers and capacities.

COS Trawling Beasts investigation - Though it takes the investigators from Costa Sereia some time to find a way to acquire significant information on the island of the Trawling Beasts, they eventually manage it with much the same results as reported by the Divine Nacres - but they observe one additional element of note (apparently either untrue for the island studied by the Divine Nacres, or unspecified in their report to the Cyphiri Union) - the entire area is covered in Trawling Beast Tracks. In fact, the massive, neatly stacked resource piles line up very neatly with the apparent paths that the Titans took across the island.

The vast majority of the clergyfolk of Cryptoclysus see no cause to doubt their leaders in favor of the poisonous words of a foreign conqueror.

Likewise the Draig of Aelwyd Adferiad have no love for the Shifting Enneads secret ploys to turn them against their new master and his representatives. Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns, is their own, ancient kind, the kind worthy of veneration in legend and song as one of the great Wings of the World. The Ennead are murderers, liars, and thieves and should be denounced accordingly - a society led by carrion feeders who would sooner see the world rot entirely than watch it thrive, if their tentacles can not be gripped firmly about its throat.
*The Shifting Ennead fails to Undermine the Aristocracy of Aelwyd Adferiad!*

*The Lambent Syndicate manages to find and retrieve The Radiant Sword - dim, but no worse for wear.*

Once thought slain during the conquest of the Cathedral of Movement, Malcolm (Intrigue 8 Spy) reappears, now in the service of the Draigiau Residuum, and interested in training a successor

Once in the employ of the Auros of Kaarme, That Which Slithers In Darkness (Intrigue 9 Spy) publicly declares their devotion and allegiance to The Unity, having apparently converted during their time out of the worlds view.

Rumors say Alinus Ernost (Intrigue 8 Spy) has been hired - at no small expense - by the Monheganist Regime. Who knows how long theyll remain

CRY tries to coerce Trade Post 2 in Region 68 from the Shifting Ennead for Edible Algae - but the local merchants are confident in the security of their trade as provisioned by the Seatide Confederacy.

Barbeesha the Backbiter successfully infiltrates the waters of the Shifting Ennead. Her arrival is known, but agents of the Shifting Ennead are unable to pinpoint her precise location or the details of her growing network

CRY successfully slanders SEN with the CCA and the ABS

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

*The Mercantile Support in Region 49 becomes Unruly!*

The Shark People sack Trade Post 3 in Region 84 for Dragon Eyes!
The Shark People sack the City in Region 51!

Leviathan eats the Eel Without End (at least a nibble) - and then begins to fry

*The Divine Nacres Holdfast in the Khandeeps (25), The Collegium of St. Harpax, is discovered in ruins, destroyed by unknown assailants! Though the Nacres have yet to conclude any investigations - and may encounter difficulties in attempting to do so, owing to the newfound absence of a Holdfast in the area - word quickly spreads of Kucen bodies and scraps of razorglass netting amidst the wreckage...*

Lack of interest or respect for the unique needs and local customs throughout the seas begins to grate on the people who must survive such neglect.
The following regions must have region write-ups submitted by the start of Round 16 or begin to suffer write-up related Unrest: 
5, 6, 13, 20, 64, 94, 104, 105, 117, 118, 179, and 187.

The aristocrats in Pyl-Garat grow more demanding as progress continues on the Union Mercenary Exchange - if they are not satisfied, they are certain to cause trouble.
*If CYP does not acquire the Aristocratic Support in Pyl-Garat (129) before continuing work on the Union Mercenary Exchange, the Aristocracy will become Unruly at the start of the following Round! They may have further demands as the Union Mercenary Exchange continues to progress*

Feeling neglected by their ruling bodies, disgruntled and displaced clergyfolk across the Southern Ridge manage to convince merchant classes that their rulers do not have their interests at heart!
*Taifre Mandala (103) Unruly Clergy Undermines Region 103 COS Merchants!
Region 104 Unruly Clergy Undermines Region 104 PGL Merchants!*

Religious differences between their government and the locals sparks unrest in the Dunes of Revelations and Budak Perak.
*The Dunes of Revelations (17) and Budak Perak (18) Clerical Supports become Unruly!*

Having never recovered from Reaver raids decades prior, order in some areas begins to break down, and respect is lost for those they once pledged loyalty to.
*Region 14 Mercantile Support becomes Unruly!
Region 22 Aristocratic Support becomes Open!*

The remaining clansfolk of the Greenwater are no less obstinate for either crisis or conquest, and being treated like diplomatic pawns infuriates many - it is only the reassurances of the Shades and the reminder of the great respect so many owe to the Lux-Glossians which assuages their fears and frustrations.
*Region 41 Aristocratic Support remains Open!*

Not all Kiwa agree with the changes being undertaken by their spiritual masters in The Dead Seas - nor do the self-proclaimed Mer nobility. Before long, its clear that much of the enthusiasm that once marked Riftling relations with the Kiwa has diminished considerably.
*Region 66 Aristocratic Support becomes Open!*

The suggestion of selling off their ancestors bones infuriates many in Taifre Mandala for a multitude of reasons. Already frustrated, a number of the younger and more tempestuous scholars flock behind an especially traditionalist and xenophobic proctor - though the efforts made to aid in the precarity of the situation has many reluctant to get involved, and many who did still remember the kindnesses provided by the Sereia. It is likely that if their immediate concerns are resolved, the proctor is likely to lose any support for their rebellion.
*The Clergy of Taifre Mandala (103) rebel with 4 Units of Scholastic Recruits led by Proctor Samarda (Mil 3) - their demands are for COS to rebuild Holy Site 1 as The Examinations, and to revert the Prospecting resource change - but they are open to negotiation.*

In the north, religious tensions boil over into outright violence, triggered by the Trawling Beasts!
*Region 108 Clergy rebel with 3 Units of Peace Makers led by Finalist Uruza (Mil 4) - they seek to impose their faith on Regions 108 and 107!*

Reavers:
126 Clergy
113 Clergy
118 Aristocracy
64 Aristocracy

The path of the Eel Without End is unknown while it remains in the unfathomed depths, but it does continue to flow - in fact, the tip of the Eels tail can finally be seen rising from the Maw, a great colorful spiked fan more than twice as tall as the main body of the Eel but less then a quarter as wide. The water crackles and hums around it, and a brilliant energy arcs out towards any nearby metal as it travels.

The End is near.

*Spoiler*
Show

 EEL TPs at risk of damage or destruction; conversion effect magnified; Supports affected?


The Trawling Beasts are successfully directed east, though their path does not match that hoped for by some - as they approach the islands and archipelagos of Dashasham and Dekapoloi, their travels betray a reluctance to emerge above the water before the journeys end, a fact which leads the herd to mow through Region 117, Dashasham (119), and Cyph-Arel (122) before finally arriving in the newly empty waters of region 121 - and they do not stop there, but barrel through the region before traveling further on, deeper and further. The Abyssal Stewards send emissaries confirming that the beasts should now be safely traversing their historical deep-water migration paths for decades to come.
[Spoiler=Trawling Beast Effects]
Holy Site 2 in Region 117 is damaged, becoming Open! 
Trawling Beasts - 117-1,2,6 Holy Site 2 damaged becoming Open; TP 1 saved by quick thinking; no Unruly clergy (still roll) | 119-4,6,6 TP3 destroyed, TP1 damaged, becoming Open; resistance roll for unhappy Merchants | 122-2,2; Holy Site 2 destroyed, resistance roll for unhappy clergy | 121-nothing - and they do not stop, going further on, down, and into the unknown

The thousands of Riftling polyps bubbling up from the Maternal Fonts are suddenly joined by actual bubbles, of superheated sulfuric acid emerging from somewhere even deeper than the Ancient Ones. The seafloor shudders, and the water pulses in waves, the pressure growing greater, then lesser, then greater again; one of the Old Fathers is pushed from the edge of the True Deep, and is lost in the void.

There is too little time to debate what these signs might mean before the question is answered. As in Aelwyd Adferiad, a second titanic Colossus Draig emerges from the depths, coated with a sleek, streamlined shell of deep red streaked with vibrant stripes that run most of the length of its body and over twenty-seven thousand Riftling polyps in length. As it rises, the water about its gills fills with clouds of burning acid, and its spit leaves a frozen trail of ice in its wake. The news spreads quickly: Gwraedfeidlaithe, the Fuming Ice, has awoken.

*The Vermilion Colossus Draig, Gwraedfeidlaithe, the Fuming Ice, rises up in The Dead Seas (60)!*

*Organizations!* 
GTZ completes a reefback nursery in New Korasoon (174) - Sweetnip Reef!

CYP <Sings> successfully

The Lady In Pink Stares Into The Abyss and rises

The Sakura-Jin complete a Cathedral of Comprehension, and Primarch Marcion becomes a Child of Pearl, now bearing the honor of being considered an equal - an honorary member, in fact - by the Divine Nacres themselves.

ESP and LIT successfully find their Sources

Writing Collections
MIR submits 2 entries to a Genus Taxonomia, gaining 2 DNA Favors.
MIR submits 1 entry to the Coralline compendium, gaining 1 ABS Favor

Reputation
DPB spends an action to raise rep with CCA
DPB spends a CCA favor to increase rep
SUR uses an action to raise rep with the CCA
DPB gains 1 Reputation with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road
CYP gains 1 Reputation and 1 Favor with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road
MIR gains 1 Reputation with CCA from A Little Less Lonely Road
SEN loses 1 Reputation with both ABS and CCA as a result of CRYs Slander!

Favors
CYP uses Song of Inquiry at the expense of 1 CCA favor to ask about the location of their HQ on behalf of LUX.
CYP uses Survival of the Fittest to ask DNA to coerce TP1 in 186 and TP1 in 66 at the cost of 2 favors.
LUX uses Survival of the Fittest to ask DNA to coerce TP3 in 122, TP1 in 49, TP1 in 174, and TP 2 in 100 at the cost of 4 favors.
HEX uses Gene Grafting to ask DNA to increase Lady Atyoidas intrigue from 6 to 7 at the cost of 1 favor and her time.

Prestige
KNH completes a monumental undertaking and gains 1 Prestige - the Glacier Food Festival!
GTZ completes a monumental undertaking and gains 1 Prestige - the Statue of Korasoon!
MIR completes a monumental undertaking and gains 1 Prestige - The Statue of the First Bubble Bender!
LIT is humiliated despite a (singular and pyrrhic) victory by the loss of their entire armed forces, including their greatest warrior, THE EVERSCINTILLATING GOLD FIN, to the vagaries of war, and a catastrophic showing against the natives of Region 15. LIT loses 1 Prestige!
The Splendid Miru-Miru and the Surunung sign the Treaty of the Ravine, establishing GREG
The Gravetenders exhibit a Great Work: The Silver Fragment Vow, gaining 3 Prestige!

----------


## Lumaeus

The Last Days
of the
*Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas*
and the
Chrysomallon Kiwa

_A Tragedy in Six Acts_



_A Titan awakes in the Dead Seas and finds them empty..._

*Spoiler: Act 1: A Legacy of Rot*
Show


In Danabae, at the bottom of the Eternal Reunion, buried in the sand and sticky with the viscera that has oozed downwards, lie countless unusual objects. Studded throughout the ground, pointing every which way, are a number of unusual shells, black as iron and bright as gold. Their collective magnetism is just enough to give anyone who draws too close to the pit a sense of the uncanny.

No creature in these waters has such a shell, and indeed, it isn't for leagues and leagues that anything of their like can be seen. Rise from the horrors of the pit and watch the work carefully, and soon it becomes clear that the task of recycling flesh is not lossless. Here and there, shreds drift off into a current that slowly but ceaselessly wends southwards. The waters carry the pieces of rot along with the other detritus of endless oceanscapes down towards the icecaps, and there in the lee of the great southern ice sheets, the pure waters carrying the death of the world grow foggy.  The debris of trillions of plankton, millions of Mer, thousands of whales and leviathans and even the Titans themselves has made its way into the endless gyre of the Corpsefall Drift.

Here, clear water ran thick as the strife in the world resumed, but it was swiftly picked clean by the local scavengers, the Chrysomallon Kiwa. In exchange, these cancrine carrion consumers grew numberless and fat. Now, the rich filth chokes out the very waters, and the ocean itself has become a septic stew--but where have the crabs gone? 

The eye cannot pierce even a fathom in these wastewaters, but no matter how long one searches, there is naught but haze and waste and rift, and absence.



*Spoiler: Act 2: A Legacy of Death*
Show


Cold waters that whirl in gyre
Choked thick with the rot of the North,
Dead flesh rent to bits or entire
From the Doflein fleshcycling spilled forth,
See them strangle the plants and the sunlight
See them drive out all things that have breath
Let it darken the seas to the true night:
The region of death.

Where the Kiwa were gold and resplendent
Picking clean the pure seas of the pole
Now decay and despair are ascendant
And the Riftlings push forth to their goal:
When all hope in their oceans is vanquished,
Communion alone shibboleth
And nothing unhurt and unanguished
Descends to their depth.

Within isolation unending
Communing within, not without
The Mother's will, fierce and unbending,
Proclaimed by the Youngest in shout
No soul but Her children surviving
No life but that found in Her Breath
All toxic, and sterile, and thriving
The region of death.



*Spoiler: Act 3: A Legacy of Hunger*
Show


The Very Hungry Chrysomallon Kiwa
_With thanks to Eric Carle_

In the breath of the rift a little egg held to a stone.

One Sunday morning, the warm hydrogen sulfide came up and--pop!--out of the egg came a tiny and very hungry Chrysomallon Kiwa.

It started to look for some food.

On Monday it ate through one shark fin. But it was still hungry.

On Tuesday it ate through two discarded tentacles, but it was still hungry.

On Wednesday, it ate through three godherring, but it was still hungry.

On Thursday, it ate through four indistinguishable rotted chunks, but it was still hungry.

On Friday, it ate through five hundred thousand Riftlings, but it was still hungry.

On Saturday it ate through one piece of pelagic graftsmer, one Medusa leaf, one dragon tail, one Ennead Beak, one Nathi dissident, one Pepsin bell, one cryptid whatchamacallit, and one Gravetender pebble. 

That night it had a stomachache!

The next day was Sunday again. The Chrysomallon Kiwa ate through one nice crunchy Kiwa, and after that it felt much better.

Now it wasn't hungry any more--and it wasn't a little Kiwa anymore. It was a big, fat Kiwa!

It felt a strong urge, called an inexorable compulsion, towards the rift. It crawled towards it for more than two weeks. Then it clacked its claws at the rim, crawled over the edge and...

It was never seen again!



*Spoiler: Act 4: Dies iræ, dies illa, / Solvet sæclum in favilla*
Show


Death comes to all creatures, it is said, and among isolates, this saying has always been borne out by the long years' steady decline. It was only among the Communion that this saying seemed false; who born of the Mother could know death, for who born of the Mother could know isolation?

*The seas have fallen silent.*

The Riftlings Many, firstborn of the Mother, have for the first time vanished from their waters. The Old Fathers, blessed by the Mother's immanence, have been swallowed by the seabed. The Mother Herself, ever present in the depths and the darkness, has closed Herself off from the world.
*
The seas have fallen still.*

Across the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead, not a soul remains. Even the lingering Graftsmer, not yet driven to abandon their homes, have taken shelter in nearby settlements, knowing something terrible must have come. Where once life teemed in the trillions, perhaps the quadrillions, now there is nothing but cloud and chill.
*
The seas have fallen cold.*

The Chrysomallon Kiwa are absent from all the waters of the world, the only evidence of their lives once lived the shells left at their worksites. Whatever the cost, the Riftlings have fulfilled their fifty-year promise. The Occupying Natives are no more, and the extermination long-foretold come to awful, sterile fruition. And yet who remains to rejoice?

*The seas have fallen barren.*

All about, the polar waters convulse with treachery, lifeblight, and Titanic uprising making turbulent a sea the Mother's children so long fought to keep at peace. The Medusae prostrate themselves before Avarice and seek forbidden secrets, the God-in-the-Fish lays its careful net and makes playthings of its foes, the Ennead march to bloody conquest, the Pepsin to financial hegemony, the Cryptids lash out blindly at the foes they failed to cow, the Nathi flail their way to brace for the coming cataclysm. The Gravetenders, noblest of the races in all the seas, find themselves alone, the the greatest pope the last in service of the Pax.

*The seas have fallen derelict.*

As the finality of the absence becomes clear, final messages are discovered, not carved into stone or whispered to confidants, but left in the waves themselves, the Communion carrying them onwards until they reach someone who knows to hear.

_We, the Diplomatic Ambassador of the Riftlings Many, give thanks from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. The Reef in Bloom and its attendees have always heard the truths we brought forth to share, and we pray they will listen even now that we are gone. Our last wish is the destruction of the Treacherous Stewards, and whosoever sees it done will have a miracle of the Mother._

_We, the Ambassador to Treacherous Isolates, bring condemnation from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. Even in our time of extinction we are attacked by treacherous aliens. We call on all who value sovereignty and peace to excise the treacherous Cyphiri and remove them from the Mother's waters. Whosoever sees this done will have an artifact of the Mother._

_We, the Architect of the Riftlings Many, bring triumph from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. Look upon our works, ye mighty, and despair! With faith alone we have wrought monuments unparalleled and brought prosperity to all who called upon us. We would see our work continued. Whosoever creates three works of similar glory in the lands of and at the behest of their neighbors shall be granted a miracle of the Mother._

_We, the Annointed Prophet of the Eternal Communion, bring gratitude from the Old Fathers, by the Youngest, in the name of the Great Mother. We have learned much from our neighbors, and though it were better had we never been forced into contact, your wisdoms have made us greater than we would have known. From the Medusa, we learned the strength of the Eternal Communion beyond our waters. Were it not for their eager understanding, we would not have spread word beyond our briny borders. From Deep Blue we learned care. Had we not been taught by them, we would have been an impulsive race, quick to anger and swift to denounce. From the Ennead, we learned charity, for who else would have reached out to defend a neighbor so battered by the Pattern's treachery? Had they not, we would have hoarded our treasures, our projects, our wonder. From the Pepsin, we learned patience. The war with the Reavers will not be won in a day, and we pray that our Bare Trap will see them continue to lead the way to the extermination of this evil. From the Nathi, we learned trust. Were it not for their initial offers of mutual defense, their generous advocacy in negotiation with the Ennead, we might not so easily have kept our internationally recognized claim on the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. From the Shades we learned discernment. Had we not been invited to the Symposium, we would not have discovered that not all research and not all exploration is treachery, and though it be foolish, that is the right of those who pursue it. And from our dear friends, our partners, the Gravetenders, we have learned empathy. To engage in debate is not simply to argue; it is to seek to understand your interlocutor, to know their reasons and beliefs, to join a part of yourself to them in a form of Communion. Were it not for them, we would never have joined the Kiwa in this extermination. To them especially, our eternal gratitude._

*The seas have fallen.*



*Spoiler: Act 5: Tuba, mirum spargens sonum / Per sepulchra regionum, / Coget omnes ante thronum.*
Show


The Dead Seas go empty, the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead stagnant.

Silence.

A strange pulse, like an ancient instrument.

Again.

Again.

Soon, a sound like that of the mighty trumpet.

Another, deeper sound. Something clacking closed--the very trap of the Mother's jaws? 

All about, the rifts shudder shut. The Fathers themselves disappear into the abyss.

The noises echo for days.



*Spoiler: Act 6: Mors stupebit, et natura, / Cսm resurget creatura*
Show


The Riftborn Myriad
Turn 15

Diplomacy: 3
Military: 1
Economy: 2
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 2*
Faith10: Miracle: A Greater Communion*

There exists in Gravetender lands an orb of perfect glass, empty of anything but a few grains of sand devoid of life. This had been a gift, decades past, upon the Riftlings' first visit to the Reef in Bloom. Its shattering is like a cracking of a boulder.

There passes but a moment, a recognition that something has happened, something must be done, and then the land shudders. For those near the abyssal lands claimed by the Riftlings, the very world seems like it might crack open. 

Had any living thing remained within, they would have seen this come to pass.

The great, heaving seabed bulges and buckles with pressure, the shockwaves radiating out further and stronger than even those caused by the sinking of the Dead Seas. The sand blossoms into explosion and the Mother opens wide Her mouth once more, cracks radiating out even into the Seas-Not-Yet-Dead. From Her throat comes Breath in endless tons, a superheated mass of toxic fumes that bring even the seafloor to a boil and radiate out another shockwave, worse than the last. This is followed by a wave of nauseating fumes that sicken wildlife leagues away. 

As the silt and dust clear, the rifts still cannot be seen, for they swarm with a thousand million Old Fathers, each meters long, each undulating wildly like a lashing tongue or trailing tentacle. The rifts resemble nothing more than the mouth of an abominable whale, replete with prehensile baleen. 

Up through this mass struggles something unseen and unknown. A swarm of endless specks, a plague of polyps rising in concert with a creeping congregation of cancrine crawlers. What once were the Riftlings, what once were the Kiwa, now move in concert. 

The Riftlings are no more. The Kiwa have ended.

The Mother's children arise.

The Riftborn Myriad claim their birthright.

--
PLEASE READ: This post is (obviously) structured as a fake out to make it look like I'm quitting because I think it's funny. I would appreciate if you kept any indication I'm continuing off of the discord. If you gotta talk about me, use my strategy: talking about the end of the Riftlings Many rather than the actions of the Riftborn Myriad.

Mechanical note:
My five actions before the miracle are part of a great project: Extinction. This is a five-plus-Hammer action faith project that wasn't written out up there because that'd mess up my formatting.

Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept no trade goods nor tech.
Resist nothing.
Accept literally anything the Gravetenders do
Allow anyone to pass through territory, mil or otherwise.
Accept anything our Titan does since we're absent and also might like it idk yet
Support any attempts to take Head.

Ruler Turnover:
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 2
Faith: 7 
Intrigue: 4



--

*Thanks for the fun game, everyone! I always knew the Riftlings would be a temporary thing, but I'm grateful for the time we got to share. I hope you enjoyed my angry little isolationists as much as I did!*

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 15*
*Regions:* Cyph-Arel (122, Capital), Pyl-Garat (129), The Emerald Tidelands (124)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 10 *Military* 6 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 10 *Intrigue* 2 (4 for rolls)
*Merchant Marine*
*Voice of Harmony*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases: +2 Military_ 
Construct World Wonder (3/4*) [Military] - Unrolled
*-1 action cost from either Lesser Piryon Mayan
*Spoiler: The Union Mercenary Exchange*
Show

Pyl-Garat undergoes the following changes:
A City is built, the Union Mercenary Exchange itself, granting a bonus to Sacks.Pyl-Garat's Desired Import changes to Luxuries.The region's resource becomes Mercenary Retainers, with 6 Trade Posts.The function of the Aristocratic Support of 129 is expanded:
You have a +1 bonus to any Military action you take in the region if at least one Treasure is spent on it.You may attempt to Coerce Trade Posts in the region even if the Mercantile Support is owned by someone else.The function of the Mercantile Support of 129 is expanded:
Your unit cap increased by 1.If you own the region and it is invaded or attacked by rebels, the merchants will hire 1 unit led by an unnamed subcommander (with a score equal to half your Military score) to help defend the region. This unit has access to all technologies that you do.The controller of Pyl-Garat may spend 3 Treasure to recruit an additional unit when they take a Recruit Units action, once per round for each of the Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports that they own (owning at least one of the two is required to use this option).
Countries may spend up to X treasure per turn on battles, where X is double the amount of Mercenary Retainer Trade Posts controlled by that country (divided freely between battles as needed), with each treasure spent granting 1 effective unit for the purpose of determining Outnumbering bonuses (similar to when a Merchant Marine spends multiple treasure on a battle, and stacking with it).
(mechanics updated as per Role's suggestion, may still be tweaked)

_The Cyphiri have always dealt in mercenaries, and as time has gone on and the needs of the Union have developed so has the mercenary business around them. The construction of the Union Mercenary Exchange is a recognition of that fact, the need for the various peoples of the seas for additional warriors at times, and the ways that the Cyphiri can benefit from this. Located in Pyl-Garat - the Council doesn't want a place like this too close to home, after all, but close enough - the Exchange is naturally primarily a center of business, a place for reputable and reliable mercenary companies to have representatives stay in and arrange for new contracts, the Cyphiri providing reasonably priced housing and other property, facilitating the relevant fees and payments, and allowing the use of their photospore network to ensure the steady flow of contracts and orders. For the various armies of the seas, the Union Mercenary Exchange provides a quick and effective way to gain mercenary troops to reinforce their own, the representatives confirming the details and relaying them to mercenary companies in the wider ocean, while for the mercenaries the Exchange provides a good supply of work, along with more practical services from the various businesses that have cropped up around it, and the Cyphiri Union gets to take their cut at various stages of the process and occasionally pays for whole companies to be folded into its Retainer Guard._

_With the campaign to convince mercenaries across the ocean to have a presence in the Exchange proving successful, the next step is making sure that that there's enough housing and services for them all. The Piryon is handling the Exchange itself, a tower grown from the same materials as the Smoking Gardens, built to show off the unusual materials and project an imposing form (an aesthetic the Cyphiri are rather split on - most dislike it and find the developing structure quite ugly, but the Pylet and some other Cyphiri quite appreciate it), but the rest of the buildings around it must be built by mundane means. Some of the larger mercenary companies make territorial deals, ensuring a space of the seafloor around the Exchange is free and clear for their own buildings, while the rest of the seafloor closest to the Exchange is filled with Cyphiri structures of various kinds (covering official functions that can't be located within the Exchange itself, high-class lodgings for wealthy visitors, offices for the Cyphiri Houses, and so on), leading to a diverse collection of building styles and materials in the city immediately around the main building that the Cyphiri quite enjoy, while the outskirts - where smaller companies have a base outside the Exchange to house their men, buildings dedicated to necessary but not prestigious services are housed, and services catering to less prestigious visitors are located - have a more typical Cyphiri style in construction._Recruit General: Renald, Commander of the Retainer Guard [Military 5] - Military 8
*Spoiler: Tactical Doctrine*
Show

*Prime Targets*
Free Sack attempt when attacking or -2 to Enemy Leader Loss Rolls when defending (2 Points - reduced defence effect for versatility as discussed in discord)
-20% Own Casualties (2 Points)
-20% Enemy Casualties (-2 Points)

_As Renald and the Retainer Guard figure out their training regimen and strategies, it soon becomes clear that nobody wants the conflicts they may be involved in to be a messy one - the Cyphiri distaste for war and the cost of hiring troops mean that the upper management dislikes the idea of excessive and wasteful bloodshed, and the retainers themselves would really rather live to spend their pay. With that in mind, Renald develops an approach based around skirmishing and picking off priority targets. When defending Cyphiri interests, this typically takes the form of trying to end the conflict by removing the force driving it - namely, the enemy's leaders and officers. Meanwhile, when on the offensive in foreign lands this more often takes the form of targeting vulnerable (but wealthy) targets across the region - the forces of the Retainer Guard are hired mercenaries, after all, frequently prone to self-enrichment and Renald sees the value in letting them fill their pockets, keeping morale high and the men motivated, and filling the Council Fund's coffers by taking their cut of the total loot gathered._
_While Artan, the driving force behind the establishment of the Retainer Guard and the Union's acceptance of mercenaries as a larger aspect of government rather than just personal aid for families, is too old now for her interest in strategy and tactics to be put to much use, she has passed on much of her findings, based on what she's learned from the stories of warriors across the seas, to Renald. He has learned those lessons well, as well as the ways of the Kalan he hails from, and has now successfully pushed to form a new position as the formal head of the Retainer Guard's command council, and as such the main commander of the organisation._Impress Aristocracy of 129 [Military] - 14, Success
_Pyl-Garat's autonomy had always been a sticking point for most of the Houses of the Union, House Pylet freely administering the settlements scattered throughout the region as they liked. With the House's growing influence over the Union Mercenary Exchange becoming increasingly concerning to many Houses, and their members making increasing demands of the Union as their status rises, it's decided by the Council that enough is enough, and a force of retainers are sent into Pyl-Garat to serve as a reminder that, despite the Pylet's strength here, the Retainer Guard are loyal to the Council Fund and the Union, not one House._Impress Reaved Aristocracy of 101 [Military] - 18, Success (1 Treasure Spent)
_Concerns from the Lux-Glossians about the state of the waters near their capital in the wake of Reaver attacks brings a detachment of Cyphiri retainers and officials westwards, using the tactics proven to work elsewhere (such as in the Tideswept Shelf after the first wave of Reaver attacks) to restore order and establish a new government in the region. A few of the officials involved quietly mention that the irony in stabilising a region on the behalf of the Lux-Glossians when the leadership of the Glossian Sea is in such flux._Seek Aid on OKI's Sway Reaved Aristocracy of 109* - 18, Success
*Using the CCA Rep 3 bonus to Seek Aid after the action has been rolled, bringing their failed roll of 17 to a success at 18
_Hearing of the attempts by the Alehlangue Knights to stabilise [109] from the Chora, the Cyphiri step into action. They knew a fair amount about the stories of the region, after all, the Tellan having had a presence there for decades, and so their sages of the Way are able to come up with some useful conclusions about the region's immediate future, enough for the knights to work with and overcome past failures._Prospect W34 [Economy] - 22, 3 TPs Revealed (1 Treasure Spent; +1 CCA Favour)
_Encouraged by the conclusions the sages of the Way have been making about his findings, Rendal keeps Wayfinder busy in the wastes, sweeping over another stretch that had been found years ago but hadn't been properly examined in depth yet._

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Repay the Divine Nacres through A Need For Knowledge with Mamomachines and Traveling Scholars (+2 Favours)
_Knowledge, newly obtained from the OASIS summit, is exchanged with the Divine Nacres as thanks for their help acquiring the resources needed by Cyphiri researchers - despite the diplomatic issues that have arisen._Finish a Monumental Undertaking - The Melrit News Network (3/3; +1 Prestige)
*Spoiler: The Melrit News Network*
Show


With all three parts of the network complete - the central office in Pyl-Garat, the field offices scattered across the ocean, and the lines of communication between the two - all that remains is to put the system to the test. The Melrit spent another year ensuring their process works, and by the end of the year have amassed a considerable amount of stories, rumours and announcements from the various powers of the seas, their editors working hard to condense it all down into the most useful and interesting of the bunch. They also spend some time debating what to call their material, and in the end the simple "news" beats out more elaborate or clever names, the Melrit deciding that simply getting the idea across was the best idea, particularly given how varied the peoples of the sea were. Still, at the end of that year they have their first collection of news, and decide to keep that yearly structure, sending their news across their photospore network to the field offices, so that they can sell those stories on to the locals around them who are curious about the wider world.



*News and Rumours*
When news of the condemnation from the Riftlings reaches Cyph-Arel, the main reaction from the Cyphiri families is confusion, the vast majority having absolutely no clue what they're on about. Eventually, the situation gets figured out when one of the major Cyphiri researchers catches wind of the situation and mentions that they asked the Nacres to find them some hired help, and the best people for the job may have been in waters the Riftlings claimed as theirs. The threat of the new arrangements being violently cut off is mainly just seen as a shame by the researchers, and while the relatives of any Cyphiri caught up in the situation down south may see things differently the attitude from the Union Council is mainly just that protecting such a far-flung investment from a dedicated foe is more trouble than it's worth. The fact that it's unclear what exactly is going on down there just reinforces that opinion.The scholars of the Way that have been following up on Rendal's observations and ideas are starting to come to some conclusions about the nature of the wastes. Listening to the stories of the various explorers of those desolate waters, Cyphiri and otherwise, and the things that have been found out there, they soon find a common element - none of these seem to be naturally occuring. Crystaline sensors, unnatural materials, omnious statues - even the immense skeletons the Cyphiri found were engraved by sentient hands. When they add in some of the environments found out there, crumbling columns and deep excavations, it all seems to lead to one conclusion - that the wastes were once the home to civilisations, like the ones around today, but which have crumbled and had their waters die. The old calamity seems like the most likely culprit, which does raise the question of if the Reavers or Titans were involved, and in any case the whole thing deserves further examination, particularly in the context of the Flowing Way.The Cyphiri draw a collective sigh of relief at the news of the Trawling Beasts finally leaving temperate waters, but it hadn't gone quite as smoothly as planned, given their final rampage through Dashasham and Cyph-Arel despite efforts to prevent that specific outcome - some in turn wonder if the hasty decontamination operation was necessary in hindsight, having mainly only spared the waters where the Carral family were based and the Greenwater Clans had rallied themselves). In any case, the damage to Cyph-Arel is initially thought to be rather less bad than expected, the large amounts of open water between Cyphiri settlements in the region giving them plenty of room to charge through (luckily avoiding the gold pickers), but soon reports come in from Cyphiri attempting to follow the trail of Arthan's Way that the Beasts have done a lot of damage to the various camps, significant locations and small monuments that made up the path, dealing a significant blow to Cyphiri culture.News of rebellions in the west is met with alarm by many Cyphiri, concerned about the conflicts spilling over into regions where families have established interests. While there's little they can do about the situation at the moment, it does cause some to pay closer attention to the fallout of the most recent Reaver raids, pushing for quick relief to those affected so that more problems like the current rebellions don't arise.Pelir Hallus makes what was fairly well-known official - she was retiring from her position as the top scientist in the Union. Arnel Belar technically takes her position, in the sense of being the highest ranking researcher of House Hallus, but when it comes to status across the Union the top spot ends up being loosely shared by Arnel Belar, Neyran Ulnesh and Rala Pylet, the three's different focuses meaning they're happy enough working in their own direction and not trying to prove that they're better than the other two.Ashal Hallus, Baran's daughter, is now an full-fledged adult, having reached twenty years old - Cyphiri social maturity is seen as a multi-step process, with four periods of roughly five years corresponding to various levels of responsibility and training in the family's business. She's been seen serving as her father's representative here and there across Cyphiri holdings while he remains fixated on matters of faith and spirituality, but she's also his main visitor, apparently eager to understand what exactly happened between Baran and the Chora.News of the massive conflict brewing in the cold southern waters gets the attention of many Cyphiri, including the Melrit with their newly formed news network. They don't interefere, but provide help where they can to people caught up in the chaos and report back on the situation to the many curious Cyphiri at home.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she doesn't adhere to the Way much herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon Mayan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's daughter (born during round 9), Baran putting time and funds into prophecies around her led to Prophetic Education being established.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.
 - Arnel Belar: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Keeps well-informed about discoveries across the world, and primarily works with networks of small interconnected organisms.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3, 153.1
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical), 124 (Clerical/Aristocratic)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
 - Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
 - Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
 - Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.
 - Neyran Ulnesh: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Still keeps an interest in the agricultural development that originally gave House Ulnesh its edge, despite that losing focus for the wider family, and otherwise works to integrate foreign technology and techniques with Cyphiri methodology.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.
 - Rala Pylet: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Primarily interested in the animals of the oceans, and the ways that their traits can be used in biotechnology.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Military 5, Diplomacy 10, Faith 10
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, -2 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Favour)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
 - Voice of Harmony: 
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 2, -2 Favours (Expected Change: +2 Favours)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
 - Friendly: +2 to Investigations
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 4, 0 Prestige (Expected Change: +1 Prestige)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines
 - Envy of the World: Host events as a non-action, all attributes below 4 count as 4 for rolls

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery
124: Smoking Garden

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: None)
_Unit Cap:_ 9

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 111, 124

*Generals*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Supermarine Artillery
Dropping Weapons
+1 to battle and maneuvering rolls in Depth 0 regions/
Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling, R: Giantsbane Seeds
No





*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 5 (Expected Change: +1; Rate 3 - 2 Actions)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 20
_Treasure Rate_ 3

*Foreign TPs with Owned Mercantile Support* 2
Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

66.1
Pelagic Graftsmer
Adventuring Parties
Eternal Spring
1

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Open
1

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
Costa Sereia
1

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1

186.1
Mammoth Seals
Seeker Barnacles
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129, 139, 140

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights
Cyphiri - Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Composite Grafting
Starter
None
None
Yes

Graduated Symbiosis
Starter
None
None
Yes

Megafaunal Tailoring
Starter
None
None
Yes

Photospore Signalling
Starter
None
None
Yes

Supernatic Propogation
Starter
None
None
Yes

Trophic Deconvolution
Starter
None
None
Yes

Anoxic Adaptation
Border (Access)
Cross Brackish Borders
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Yes

Bitter Tourism
Border (Access)
Cross Glacial Borders
R: Heat Source
Yes

Filtration Grafts
Border (Access)
Cross Toxic Borders
Composite Grafting, R: Filter Feeders
Yes

Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses
None
Yes

Papershell Draft-Cuttle
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses; +1 Prospect in depth 0 Colonies
Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
Yes

Bioluminescent Navigation
Depth
Allows access to Depth 1 regions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Holographic Certification
Action Bonus
+1 to resist Undermine Support actions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Joined-Stalk Companies
Action Bonus
Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exempt.
Composite Grafting, R: Precious Minerals
Yes

Adventuring Parties
Action Bonus
Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support
Photospore Signalling, R: Skilled Labour
Yes

Seeker Barnacles
Action Bonus
Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post
Graduated Symbiosis, R: Megafauna
Yes

Traveling Scholars
Ruler
Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler
R: Talented/Knowledgeable Labour
Yes

Mamomachines
Ruler
TBD
TBD
TBD





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 30

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts
Prophetic Education (Roll twice for Economy and choose either result when changing rulers dynastically)

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round

----------


## Feathersnow

Primarch Marcion, Child of Pearl
Diplomacy 10
Military 8
Economy 10
Faith 10
Intrigue 1



*Spoiler:  The Sakura Grove, PRS Monument 5/5*
Show



In the center of the Caves of Therapy is a natural air trap, and in that bubble is an articial garden, that garden grows various augmented clones, of all different colors, each kept alive by careful management by carefully tailored morphs of It-That-Comes-From-Beyond-the-Sky doing careful gardening.

It took finagling and humility and work and prayer to get the original cutting and keep them alive, but they thrive now.  It was the masterwork of Petrix, the semi-clone of a notorious criminal appointed irregularly to a new position.  When the ecclesiarchs breached the surface and, painfully, slowly, as the Exposers had done centuries before, came to the center of the small island in the center of the trap, they saw the plaque at the base of the unaugmented sample granted Petrix by the Nacres, now a glorious tree in their own right.

_In Memory of Saint Marcion the Ascended
They Walked The Path_.

Unlike their Guardian and Raiser, none ever doubted Petrix's rulership.


Actions:

*Economy 10* Create Technology- Scrying!  
A roll of 18 or higher on a seek aid roll provides a bonus of +2 instead of +1
Requires- a shiny object

*faith* impress Clergy in region 125
_The Levt long for priests from the homeland to help restore their faith to orthodoxy so they can fully rejoin Sakura-Jin society._
*Minimum possible roll 11 due to side effects!, sucess*

*faith* Convert HS 104.1
_As one of their last acts, Marcion reaches out to the Pfilghol, the first outsiders to set on The Cherry Blossom Path_
Roll *Successful 
*

*faith* Reconsectration of Holy Site 117.2
*(Failure not possible, minimum roll 12)*
_Damaged by Beasts, The elderly Marcion visits the area, and oversees its repair_


*Faith*  rebuilding of Holy Site 117.1
_This area was also damaged by Beasts.  Let this memorial garden stand forever as a testament to our endurance_

*faith* Consecration of Holy Site 117.1
*(Failure not possible, minimum roll 12)* 


Non-actions-

Transfer Scrying and Draft Cuttles to Pfithreef via Diplomatic Exchange 

Spy Action- 
MRK attempts to reboot her consciousness by interfacing with Deep Blue.  _Fiction to follow on a dedicated thread._

Change of Rulership by Dynastic Inheritance

New Ruler Stats

Primarch Petrix the Pied Pearl
+2 Diplomacy, +2 mil, +2 Eco, +2 Faith 
from inheritance 


2.5 Faith, +.5 Econ projected stat increase

6 Diplomacy
4 Military 
5 Economy 
8 Faith
1 intrigue

Roll for ruler

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.10.14>
 <Update Round 15 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.10.15 >
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 179>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ CRY>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.12.15/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.12.15.

D:10 M:10 E:10 F:2 I:10*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Military* - Deploy Subcommander (Mil 10) using Skirmish, with 16 Units (plus SEN units), Memetic Cohesion (+1 to maneuvering and +1 to battle), Grafting (from SEN, +1 to battle), and treasure for Battle (+1) to Region 51. Route traveled 56->51.
2. *Military* - *Raise Unit*
3. *Military* - *Raise Unit*
4. *Secret*
5. *Diplomacy* - Event with SEN - Sub Action give back Tulcitius
6. *Intrigue* - [Note, since Org actions weren't posted by the time I logged off Saturday night, I'm assuming DPB succeeded in getting Rep 4 with CCA in round 14 and was given the Bell of Resolution. Rolling to earn the right to be taught a verse of the All-Song. If this assumption is false asking to get a refund intrigue action next round. Leaving this unrolled given the assumptive nature of this action - if GMs can roll it, please roll with 2d6+10 for TN 14]

*Non-Actions*

1. *Confirm Mil Tech from last round as Memetic Cohesion: +1 to Maneuvering and Battles if using a Subcommander*
2. *Support all GRV conversion attempts*
3. *Resist all ESP faith actions with Faith 7 (SKH vassal) and Weathering EverLight (+1 to faith actions)*
4. *Resist all ESP econ actions with Econ 10*

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Region Controls: 5
Units: 16

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:10 F:7 I:5*
*Region*: 80 & 152

*Units*: The Shark People gain 4 units at start of Round 15. With their population swelled to an unprecedented [12 Units], certain family heads decide to seek less populated waters. 6 Units leave Polar and migrate to the warmth of Region 152. With this passage, the Shark People have 6 units in Region 80 (composed mostly of adherents of the God-Fish) and 6 units at Region 152 (composed mostly of younger shark people looking to become clan heads of their own).[/B]

*Shark People  (Polar-Dogmatists)  Actions:*

1. *Sack TP 66.1* (Roll: 12)

Non Actions:

Move to Region 82 (80 > 79 > 78 > 82)

*Shark People  (Tropical-Hooligans)  Actions:*

1. *Sack TP 158.1* (Roll: 20)

*Non-Actions*

1. *Open*

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 
-Polar: 6
-Tropical: 6
Treasure: 4
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Ilgl, The-one-who-builds, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 6+1
Faith: 3+1
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
???: 105 (unsettled)

* Actions* 
Rolls

*Intrigue: Secret Action*


*Economy: Rebuild Ghlsgtot [2/2]*
For too long, Ghlsgtot was allowed to languish in squalor after the Trawling Beasts attacked it. Ilgl finishes the rebuilding process after half a decade of wait.

*Economy: Send an Expedition to the Depths of Region 102*
_+1 from DNA reputation_

*Faith: Convert 105.2 to Sakurado* 
_+1 because it is Open from Sakurado_


*Faith: Seek Aid (Divine Aid) on Conversion Attempt*
_2d8 from Sakurado_


*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*
Accept Scrying and Draft Cuttles

* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado

Prospect Results in 105: Set resource to Rotweaver Worms (3 TPs)


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal, granted by Core Fragment)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1: +1 Explore, Prospect, Colonize

Sakurado: +1 to buyout and convert against Open, 2d8 on Seek Aid

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Sigska - Ambitious commander trying to turn the Pfith warriors into "real" soldiers. Charismatic, cheery. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.
Dr. Ydottl - Scientist, studies ecology. Nervous, frustrated. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 6/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Sigska the  First Commander: 7. Just Do Better: +2 to battle.
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
4/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Kalask Venom: 107.1 (S)
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 
Bioluminescent Navigation
Traveling Scholars 


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Minescratcher

Regions 113, 114, 116, 118, 127
*The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum*
_Records of the Years 7-9 of the Tenure of Grand Master Martin the Young, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 15

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy 5]* Create Cultural Exchange with Lux-Glossia
With the Lux-Glossians speaking of turmoil in their protectorate over the Greenwater Clans, the Ironkelp Order takes a more active hand in preserving the peace. Knight Bailiff Francis Angoulême is elevated to the special rank of Knight Commandant and dispatched to Leriander at the head of two hundred Frelangue and Ocslangue knights, acting both as an apolitical enforcer and as an unofficial go-between for Middish and Lux-Glossians with diplomatic issues or cultural curiosity. 

2. *[Diplomacy]* Press Confederation claim on 176, using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: 14
Talks with the nobility of [Region 176] finally conclude with the Ironkelp Order's quasi-inheritance being recognized at last.

3. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Reaved 109 Aristocracy, using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 0 regions: 17 (fail)
Seeing the breakdown of order in [Region 109], a few Alehlangue Knights sponsor a mission to attempt to shore up the local aristocracy, but it proves too few, too late for the Reaver-battered region.

4. *[Diplomacy]* Sway Reaved 118 Aristocracy: 20
Grand Master Martin quietly sends several friends to [Region 118] before the acting Grand Master can realize. They meet with great success, incorporating themselves into the hierarchy of the sea cow herder clans to fill the void torn open by Reavers.

5. *[Economy]* Buyout 114 TP 1 for Giantsbane Seeds, spending 1 Treasure: 16
The Trawling Beasts' impact cannot be allowed to stall the Order's plans.

Nonactions:


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Grand Master Martin....
.Acting Grand Master de Heredia....
.The exiled Grand Master....
.Two marriages....
.Polar connections....
.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current stats
*Diplomacy*: 8
*Military*: 4
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 4
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? no

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Dip


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 4 / 11

Treasure: 1

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite Grafting
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Gengy

Round 15
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174, 141
Actions:
*[Economy]* Adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency (1/3)*[Economy]* Adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency (3/3) [Spend 1 Treasure, Gathering Tide Warehouse]
_While Feytor Mira'din is uncertain of the benefit to joining a central bank, the Builder's Union sees the good in having a specified place to help store treasure. _ *[Economy]* Expedition Northwest of 174 (Roll: 20; spent a Treasure on the Roll, Gained a Treasure for Crit Success)
_Caution and cold cannot contain the curious.  On a whirlwind tour after retiring, Squall Essensio goes on an Expedition to the frozen northwest, in search of a good time and possibly new friends._*[Economy]* Build a Trade Post in Region 13 [Use Treasure for Gathering Tide Warehouse, Use Boon from ABS (4/4)]
_Having heard from Woenpal Noerjang, the Feytor's Consort, of the usefulness of Rocksplitter Stars, the Gotezhar send a skilled labor force - backed by the assistance of the Abyssal Stewards - to build up the local trading posts, and claim access to the starfish labor force._*[Diplomacy]* Cede region 141 to LUX
_After formalizing the agreement at the OASIS event three years ago, Feytor Mira'din worked to ensure that the former Greenwater Clan territory is in the hands of the Lux-Glossians for proper oversight of the beings suspected of bringing the Trawling Beasts into the Temperate zone._*[Military 10]* Perfect Tactical Doctrine, _Aim For the Storm's Center_
_Having used the same tactic for generations now, everyone within the Squall forces are aware of how effective Aiming for the Storm's Center can be.  Squall Kagado takes it a step further, and is very successful at utilizing the doctrine, to the point that they are even more skilled at it then Squall Essessio, and perhaps even the technique's creator, Profundus Korasoon.  Few suggest this out loud though when near Mira'din, but there is a noticeable improvement in all drills associated with performing the tactic as it becomes more wide spread among the Builder's Union forces._

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesSPY: Rella Lestar (Int 9) takes on a new name, Researcher 42SPY: Researcher 42 defends GTZ interests*Build a Monument - Essensio's Pride* (1/3)
Joontar Arjiloza seems intent on honoring the warriors of old, and turns their attention to the former General, Squall Essensio.  The same builders that helped to create Korasoon's Statue are gathered together, and the long trek is made from Ezcorher to New Korasoon.  This involves a few perilous fights with unassuming beasts whom think, at first, that the caravan of skilled builders are an easy meal.  What the dangerous creatures are unaware of is that, in addition to the skilled Squall that have joined the journey, the builders themselves have years and years of experience of hitting things very hard, very rapidly.  All such conflicts are put down quickly, and are seen less as a danger, and more of a break of the monotony.  Arjiloza themselves is barely bothered, as their body guard keeps them safe, and the Joontar is too busy planning what exactly to create to honor the former General.  Another statue would be too predictable, and therefore not worthy of Arjiloza's time.  And it should be something that represents Essensio's long years of service in keeping all of the Gotezhar and the Builder's Union safe...

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...  The most recent Reaver attacks have only renewed their interest in discovering the cause.  Feytor Mira'din, however, seems to be very silent on the matter.  There are those, however, who begin to make noise about finding out _why_ the Divine Nacres are so insistent that the Reavers are the enemy... and why the Nacres have not yet revealed their original base of operation.The first of Mira'din's children:  Saroon'din, Kora'sin, and Huurjan'oak.  Saroon'din, heir to the title of Feytor, begins to grow into a strong Mer lad, and is often seen tussling with other children... an activity more of then not encouraged by Saroon'din's Gotezhar Squall protectors.  Kora'sin on the other hand, spends an awful lot of time swimming after his father.  The middle son of the triplets does not speak much compared to his brothers, but when he does, it proves he has a keen mind for someone so young.  Huurjan'oak, the youngest of the three boys, takes an interest in building projects, and is often found sitting among piles of rocks, stacking them in unique and interesting ways.  Their mother is very proud of all three of her young boys, even if she's constantly wishing she had at least a young girl child of her own.With the Trawling Beasts leaving for now, the Gotezhar are loudly heard to decry the Greenwater Clans for their part in summoning the massive Titans into the temperate waters, and many want to remove the last bastion of the former Clans from these oceans.  Rumors indicate that the Order of Iron Kelp may step in soon, and that seems to be enough that the Gotezhar of the Builder's Union let their denouncements die on deaf ears.Mira'din's love for her consort is well known by now, but even if it wasn't the fact that she continues to have children with the man is evident.  In the year of 44, she once again has three children with Woenpal Noerjang.  These three are all, once again, boys, much to Mira'din's smiling dismay.  Her new young lads do have a difference from their older brothers: they all have a small red Shard in their forehead, causing the Gotezhar to quickly bring them up to the surface above the water and gift them a small amount of pure water from the Statue of Korasoon... it takes only a few seconds, but the newborn Mer babes are covered in a thin sheen of pure water, causing much celebration amongst the Builder's Union.  Though there are rumors that the Feytor's fifth son is mute.  The eldest of this newest group of boys is named Druthtu'o, the middle child is named Proj'eto, and the youngest child is named Shbuul'walg.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
6
10
8
5
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
2
0
1
0

End of round 14
1
1
1
0
0

End of round 15
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Econ


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (9  / 15)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [_Aim For the StormÃ¯Â¿Â½s Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of SaroonÃ¯Â¿Â½din (136) [SaroonÃ¯Â¿Â½din grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Spies:
Rella Lestar Researcher 42 (Int 9)

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)
_Treasure_ (8 / 10)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Boon
(+2) Actions Complete for a valid Trade Post of my choice, from the ABS

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support_Bioluminescent Navigation_
Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions._Mamomachines_
???

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 15

*Leader: Kororia the Prodigy*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 3
Economy: 6
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 3
Expected gains: +2 ECO

*Standard Actions*
ECO - 5 Special - Raise City with a Buyout bonus in Region 153.
*Spoiler: The City of Kanapa*
Show

Among the very first orders given by the new Teacher Kororia was that a centralized place for all of Aniwana's splendid goods be established. Given the status of the current residential zones primarily working on tall cliff faces, a new space would need to be designated from the ground up, quite literally. A relatively flat zone near the northern border of the region was selected, allowing architects, engineers, interior designers, and environmentalists to quickly get to work designing the space. Its placement had to be strategic, and a natural circular stone hill formation provided the perfect reason to choose the area. This also would allow for a beautiful circular city, just like the bubbles that would come to form much of its architecture. 

Among the most important decisions to be made, of course, was the aesthetic value of the city. Therefore, parks were incorporated onto nearly every block, and each path was lined with an abundance of decorative vegetation and permanent bubble fixtures, including benches and street lights making use of bioluminescent organisms. The city was elaborately planned before any construction actually began, however. It was decided that the western half would be entirely dedicated to the free market, including industry, markets, guilds, and trading posts. The northeast would be a diplomacy hub for other nations, friend and foe, while the southeast would primarily be there to host those who wished to live there. Over the course of a few years, the beginnings of the city grew, and citizens began to move in.
ECO - Explore 149, again. - Success!ECO - Explore 150, again. - Failure...ECO - Buyout TP3 in Region 3. - Success!
*Spoiler: A Deal's a Deal*
Show

Given the opening of a trade route to the Expanse, the merchants of Aniwana have found themselves exceedingly interested in the protective armor found it its region. Some even jumped on the opportunity to bring some back to Miru Miru to sell.
FAI - 5 Special - Discover Artifact.
*Spoiler: Note*
Show

Pending approval in OoC. Lapis has said I can do this action now and treat it as if I have the artifact next turn regardless of when it gets approved on Discord


*Non-Actions*
Spy non-action.Allow members of the Flowing Peace and GREG to move units through Aniwana.Resist all buyouts, sways, and any conversions not by the Way._However_, support HEX's buyout of TP3 in Region 153.Start a monumental undertaking, the code name Aniwana Mall (1/5).
*Spoiler: A Great Expense for a Great Gain*
Show

With the construction of the new city fully underway, the natural next step would be to capitalize on its growth and create the ultimate commercial hub, providing any and all goods and services a Taika could ask for. Given the circular layout of the city proper, it only made sense to create the world's greatest shopping mall in a similar fashion. 

In the center of town, space was reserved for this immense project in a circular shape. In all cardinal directions, pathways would be set up and plots marked off for eventual commercial space. The center of that inner circle would contain a massive stone-and-bubble sculpture of Tuatahi and Kororia swirling upwards in a helix shape, both continuously producing a rainbow of bubbles that fell down into a small rock garden below. Around this centerpiece, construction plans were drafted and materials began to be collected, funded by the government. In the meantime, of course, small businesses, including delectable cafes and mom-and-pop craft shops sprung up in the form of carts, shacks, stalls, and so forth. Business was booming, and the project had hardly begun.


*News and Rumors*
*Spoiler: Rumors Reach the Lux-Glossians*
Show

Given the long-term presence of the Eel -- indeed, for longer than the entire life of the Teacher Kororia -- observed to be slowly yet surely slithering to the north of Aniwana into the what may be among the deepest depths, it was only natural that the Taikan merchants would talk about it often during their travels to the recently opened trading hub in Leriander. A few names may have been heard. Apparently, to those in the south, it would be referred to as simply Indah. In the Taikan language, however, the people have given it the title of Kiko Whero, the Crimson Expanse, swimming above the seas of all of Aniwana for several years with seemingly no end. In fact, many trade routes leading to the temperate waters to the north involve following directly under the Eel, in its ever present shadow. It slithers slowly to the northwest, the Miru say, all of whom reaching the Glossion Sea have witnessed for themself.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:

1) Convert holy site 1 region 18
2) Raise Unit
3) Set Religious CI to 2d8 Sacks Mistresses of the Universe
4) Seek Aid Giantslayer
5) Raise Unit
6) Giantslayer

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Gift Traveling Scholars and Mitochondrial Regulation tech to LSD using Cultural Exchange

Accept tech from LSD

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Stats next round
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 14, 17, 18, 19, and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 and 3 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 0/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 2

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Intan*
Diplomacy 3
Military 7
Economy 6
Faith 1
Intrigue 7

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Military, +1 Intrigue_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue 5* - Recruit Spy, Setia the Forgotten (Int 8)
_Among the juvenile sirens that once service Adiratna, there was ever one beneath notice.  Despite her glittering scales and quick wit, some part of Setia faded in the memory against the dazzling light of her peers.  This was, of course, entirely as Adiratna willed it.  The first Lambent Matron had a number of agents across the burgeoning territory of the Syndicate, and her trusted left hand in direct contact with them was poor transient Setia.  As part of the transition from Adiratna's voluntary departure from power to attend spiritual matters as head of the temple of Indah's Fall, many of her servants were willed to Intan.  Setia among them._*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
Transfer information on Filtration Grafts, Trophic Deconvolution, Supernatic Propagation, and Megafaunal Tailoring to the Lighthouse.Return the Radiant Sword to the Lighthouse.Transfer information on Filtration Grafts, Trophic Deconvolution, Supernatic Propagation, and Composite Grafting to the Lojanese Republic.The forces of the Lambent Syndicate cooperate fully with the Divine Nacres investigation into the destruction of their base in the Khandeeps.

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103 - Taifre Mandala
Turn 15
*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

> Trawling Beasts Investigation
_With the results of the investigation into the islands of the Trawling Beasts, the costa shift to a new theory. These deposits are not caches of some surface dwelling race like the Reavers, but left behind by the Trawlers themselves. Somehow, they are collecting the materials they appeared to devour in their scouring path, and deconstructing them into their basic components. In some ways, it is a reversal of the process of the Gotezhars Grand Warehouse. Finished structure goes in, raw materials come out._

> Negotiations with the Scholastic Uprising of Taifre Mandala
_With the uprising and banding together of many of the scholarly students under the leadership of Proctor Samarda, the Costa make arrangements to meet and discuss demands, hoping to avoid violence and further unrest and destruction in the region. Duarto Alverna arranges a meeting with the Proctor and several of the other prominent organizers. The nereid are prepared to strike a hard line, backing down as little from their demands as possible. They are surprised when the Padrino's offer exceeds their own. While there is some brief suspicion at a deal too good to be true, the scholars have difficulty finding fault with the proposal.  

1) The Costa will see that the mercantile focus is returned to the support of the Adventuring Scholar field groups. Recovered nereid remains from the catacombs will be returned to the remaining Examinations site or any identified living descendants.
2) The Costa will also rebuild the destroyed college, a project to take place over the next several years. Proctors will be consulted in the process to integrate the familiar teachings of the Exams.
3) Additionally, the Costa offer to see that the Scholar's expeditions and projects are further funded for the next decade.

News of the offer reaches the assemblage, and many of the recruits pressure the proctors to accept. Especially among the younger scholars, the promise of funded projects buoys a great deal of weight. And the continued support for the Adventuring Scholars provides reassurance that their years of preparations to join this workforce will not be wasted._


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Sway Clergy to Open - Region 103 (TN 14 - Roll: 20 - Success)

2) *[Economy]* Gathering Expedition - Island North of Region 109 (TN Unknown - Roll: 9)
_A salvage operation is sent to recover materials discovered on the island left behind by the Trawlers._

3) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 103, using Cobalt Dye for desired import (TN 12 - Roll: 15 - Success)
_While the Alverna negotiate to pacify the clergy, the Peixoto work on the sidelines to smooth over ruffled feelings with the merchants._

4) *[Faith]* Project: Establish Holy Site (1/3) - Region 103
5) *[Faith]* Project: Establish Holy Site (2/3) - Region 103
_In accordance with the agreement, the Costa send resources to begin the rebuilding of the northern collegiate campus. While it will not perfectly match the original - most of the architectural plans were on-site when the Trawlers demolished it - sereian architects work with the previous faculty and students to ensure the new design pays appropriate tribute while using more modern techniques._

6) *[Intrigue]* Special 5: Recruit a Spy - Circo Luto Perdida (Roll: 8)
_A new sensation in the scene of traveling entertainment is the Circus of Lost Grief. The eclectic group of performers includes musicians, acrobats, and animal trainers of several species. The shows boasts of the surreal and the supernatural. Displays of exotic talents and curiousities draw in the guests from both common folk and the elite, as well as denouncements from conservative critics. While the extravagant circus roams the seas, accruing more fame than wealth, few suspect it is a guise for certain members to gather information and exchange secrets in the territories they pass through._


*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Revert Prospecting, returning the primary resource of Taifre Mandala to Adventuring Scholars.
Support OKI buyout of Region 114 TP1. Hinder any other buyouts of that TP.
Spend 2 treasure Sway action, 1 on Impress action. Distribute 1 treasure in collegiate grants to Scholastic Research in Taifre Mandala. (4 total)

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 7; Faith 5; Intrigue 8)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Faith +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar (138); The Cyphiri Union (122); The Kar-Nath Hegemony (77)
*Trade Routes:* The Gravetenders (78)

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 5
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* 
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103
*Effective Trading Posts 29 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs) (Temporarily Scholar's Scrimshaw)
> _Bioluminescent Tunicates_ - 117 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Fertile Soil_ - 60 TP1
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Bioluminescent Navigation, Holographic Certification
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


To celebrate the creation of the Polar-Confederate International Bank, Seatide decrees that they will provide a small bounty of treasure in the form of financial investment bonds to any nation that joins.Put a big bronze plaque up on the wall of the PCIB to comemorate GTZ's participation in the bank




*Actions:*

[Diplomacy] Send a delegation to Draigiau Residuum Gathering with a gift of 4 Wealth
*Spoiler: Letter to Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns*
Show


To Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns, Elder Dragon, Master of the Draig and Lord of the Residuum, 
from Judge Azure Gleam of the Seatide Confederacy.

On behalf of the Seatide Confederacy: greetings and good fortune to your eminence. For many years thee Confederacy have worked with the Draig as partners in trade, and have wished them peace and stability. I am glad now to see one so ancient and wise assuming leadership among our friends. To celebrate your ascension, I have sent many gifts. Please take them and use them as you see fit. I hope that our Nations may continue to work and prosper together as they have in years past. Your ascension is yet new to Polar, and for that reason I would politely inquire on your future goals for yourself and your people.

With honor and regard towards your majesty,
Judge Azure Gleam of the Seatide Confederacy. 

_The Seatide Confederacy has done business with the Draig for years. While understandably nervous about the arrival of a titanic Elder Drake, they nonetheless remain optimistic that this will only improve business. For that reason a grand delegation is sent to the Draig court, along with many whale-loads of sumptuous gifts. They ask the Three Claws to grant them an audience with Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns, and to pass on such gifts as they deem appropriate. They also carry with them a grave warning: the Reavers may attack Aelwyd Adferiad! Seatide offers its aid to help secure the province and drive back these raiders._

[Military] Send 5 Units to help defend 71 against any Reaver incursions. Bringing the Bare Trap with the intent to hopefully capture some of the raiders.


[Military] Recruit Unit
_Older Sting-Warriors are rotated out of service in favor of younger, more skilled warriors._

[Economy] Buyout TP 1 in Region 64
_Seatide has long coveted some form of preservative to satisfy client demands. After years of frustrating negotiations for Kar-Nath Rimestones the Drifts eventually look elsewhere for a slightly inferior, but more cost-effective, substitute._

[Economy] Buyouot TP 1 in  Region 63
_Beautiful fabrics will make an excellent trade good that Seatide clients have not seen before!_

[Economy] Buyout TP 2 in the Cathedral of Movement (67)
_Who could pass up the opportunity to acquire the luminous crystals of the Great Cathedral?_

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Choose New Leader: Judge Shimmering Grey

Die Rolls:  https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=860

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Azure Gleam
Diplomacy: 7 (+3)
Military: 3
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
intrigue: 2

New Judge: Shimmering Grey
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4 (+1)
Economy: 4 (+1)
Faith: 2
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 6

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 5 (5 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.
*The Bare Trap* - Mystical trap that helps defend against Reavers.
*The Banner of Odyssey (Cultural)* This enormous tapestry depicts the ancient Pepsin migration to Seatide, embroidered in such a way that the images seem to leap off into the water.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications
Supermarine Artillery

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Bioluminescent Navigation
Filtration Grafts
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Radiant Spheres
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.
Bitter Tourism (Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders) Prerequisites: Heat Source.
Traveling Scholars (Extra roll/drop 1d4 on non-dynastic ruler change) Prerequisites: Talented Labor.


Resources controlled:
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +10
*ETP Total*: 30

*Treasure*: 9 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+2 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)(+2 ETP)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)(+1 ETP)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(101) - Merchants (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae)(+1 ETP)
(187) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)

Projects and Wonders:
Polar-Confederate International Bank (Seatide, 67)
*Spoiler:  Effects (Approved)*
Show

Polar-Confederate International Bank
A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. Nations using the common currency gain the following benefits:
+2 increased Treasure cap
May spend 1 additional treasure on Economy actions within it and other member nations
May transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn. 
The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or block any of the above "bank actions" as a nonaction.

Current Members:
STC, GTZ


Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Trade Route with Lux Glossia
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead
Promise from the Shark People to not threaten Seatide merchants or assets

Favor and Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor
1 favor from the Cryptid Congress for giving them a free technology
1 favor from Cyphiri for intentionally losing a PRS Slot

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The cliff city of Rumond in the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple town at Narcis's Rest (173)
The settlement of Fuschia Lagoon in Rilanto Pass (94)
Round 15
*Actions*

*1. DIP - [Accept the Greenwater (141) from the Gotezhar]* 
Three years ago, the Matriarchs promised a seat on the Grand Conclave to every Speaker of the Greenwater Clans in exchange for complete access to the Greenwater. Under the surface-level illusion of equity, it was a brilliant and calculated offer by the six founding Shades of Leriander. The new influx of mer Speakers could flounder endlessly among the Conclave's labyrinthine proceedings while never threatening to overtake the large Shades' stranglehold over the Grand Matriarchy.

Despite the initial acceptance of the offer by the all-clans Speaker, Meriel Swiftwater, actual integration has proved a long and arduous process. Many of the clans refuse to allow Meriel to speak for them, as rumors of her desire to continue the Swiftwater dynasty have run rampant since the birth of her daughter and heir threw the Clans into small-scale civil war a decade ago. Even those Speakers that cooperate with Lux-Glossian envoys often find themselves displaced or overruled by the day-to-day leaders of the people, the clan heads. 

Ultimately, the reasons why even now only half of the Speakers attend Grand Conclave meetings are simple: raw stubbornness, spite, and a proclivity for unabashedly direct violence. Were it not for the presence of two hundred Frelangue and Ocslangue knights from the Ironkelp Order, integration efforts would have long ago failed utterly. Even Conclave meetings for relatively simple matters now require the constant presence of armed knights to prevent bloodshed on the chamber floor.

*2. INT - [Continue work on a World Wonder]* [2/5]
Amidst this internationally fraught backdrop, Matriarch Lia of the Cerulean Shade passes away having never trained an apprentice. Her position as the Scribe of the Conclave rendered her a quintessential gear in the Lux-Glossian bureaucracy for nearly 40 years. Practically overnight, vicious struggles arise for her personal effects and official records as each of the founding Shades seek legitimacy for their chosen successor. 

From these possessions, top-secret blueprints for Grand Matriarch Rihali's ludicrously expensive mansion renovations mysteriously surface in the hands of those most angry at the use of national funds for personal extravagance: the coalition of rural and colonial mer Matriarchs struggling for subsistence far from the trade routes and terraced gardens of Leriander and Rumond. Seriously, floor-to-ceiling panels of luminescent crystal in every room? Did she think no one would ask where she got them??? 

Legal auditing of Rihali's ledgers renders the Green Shade bankrupt in slow trickles and spurts over the course of six months as the rest of the founding Shades circle like hungry vultures. The panels and most of the allocated funds? Quietly never seen again. And thanks to Matriarch Lia's unfortunate passing, none of the paperwork involving their repurposing seems to have been filed correctly. Hmmm.

*3. INT - [Investigate region 186 with proper preparations for deep water]* 16, SUCCESS, treasure spent
Without Lia's careful selection of expedition targets, even Lux-Glossia's famous exploration engine starts to falter. Grand Matriarch Rihali, attempting unsuccessfully to stave off ever more invasive auditing, assigns an incredibly dangerous mission to her political rivals in the Magenta Shade as a purely punitive measure. Fortunately, the expedition team to the depths of region 186 manages the near-impossible; using jury-rigged, completely untested, weeks-old technology from OASIS, they successfully reach the seafloor. 

*4. INT - [Investigate region 152 with proper preparations for deep water]* 21, GREAT SUCCESS, treasure spent
In Lux-Glossian culture, no one is expected to settle down until their mid-40's. Learning how to be yourself is hard enough; it is simply absurd to expect both personal growth and _parenting_ at the same time. One of the effects of this cultural norm is an abundance of Lux-Glossian men in their 20's and 30's looking for new experiences and dangerous adventures. What better way to discover one's limits than roaming the waters of the world on sharkback with a bunch of fellow nomads, experimenting with an unfamiliar religion, and eating only what you can catch and kill with your own two fins?

This is a long way of saying: Lux-Glossian men and Pojan nomad teenagers get along swimmingly. As tensions, plots, and violence escalate in the heart of Lux-Glossia, increasing numbers of disenchanted youths follow the established trade route to the Shark King's fellows. And is it any wonder that they bring untested and potentially dangerous new tech and exploration equipment with them? A little plunging of the depths never hurt anyone.

*5. INT - [Secret action]* 2 treasure spent
Despite the recent acquisition of favorable trading deals with merchants in Cyph-Arel, not a whisper of native gold reaches Lux-Glossian waters. The precious metal is being funneled elsewhere, alongside significant quantities of phosphorite and luminescent crystal... and the Ivory Shade is still missing.

*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Continue a monumental undertaking.* [2/3]
The amphitheater continues to develop slowly, as the eclectic residents chip away at it slowly. Pillars are raised around the outer ring to eventually support a second tier of seating up above. With the only building material readily available being brittle coral, the builders have had to be creative with their designs. Rather than simple packed sand, the floor is now a coral-shell-limestone cement mixture with bright swirls of color selectively added with pigment from the native tiny tubeworms. While the temple town in the unsettled colony is small, the amphitheater is now large enough to properly be called the center of the tiny community.

*3. Repay the Divine Nacres* with Razor Current Netting and Bioluminescent Navigation. +2 DNA favors (-2 -> 0)
State secrets inevitably leak from the absolute mess of succession wars over the Scribe's affairs. More than a few end up traded into Nacre hands. 

*4. Ask the DNA to receive survey data on the region east of 121, on behest of the Cyphiri.* -1 DNA favor (0 -> -1)
Even through disarray following the loss of their Matriarch, the Cerulean Shade does not forget their debts. An expedition was promised, and so an expedition the Cyphiri Union will have ... even if it has to be outsourced to a third party. 

*5. Send yummy Scaldsquid to SHK* using the trade route. Food that heats itself! Must be useful in those cold polar waters.

*6. Trade techs with SEN* through the cultural exchange. Give Filtration Grafting. Receive Devolving Standardized Integrations.
Lux-Glossian ambassadors are happy to provide knowledge of grafting techniques if it will pique the Ennead's interest in exploration.

*7. Accept a cultural exchange with OKI.* Knight Bailiff Francis Angoulême is received as an honored guest, and the two hundred Frelangue and Ocslangue knights prove immediately valuable at handling civil unrest. In return, the Vermillion Shade takes up permanent residence in Orope with a small stable of double sailfish for quick message service to Rumond and Leriander.

*8. Change ruler non-dynastically.* When it becomes clear that Rihali's mansion scandal cannot be salvaged, her Shade jettisons her in favor of a younger Matriarch. The Grand Matriarchy passes to the next eldest Matriarch ...

*9. Change ruler non-dynastically.* ... who is not in good health. When you're at least twenty years older than the average lifespan for your race, a certain base level of problems is expected. Lirol of the Yellow Shade holds the Grand Matriarchy for two weeks, then the seat passes to the next eldest Matriarch ...

*10. Change ruler non-dynastically.* Erelli of the Blue Shade, age 121, is not entirely there. While the Lux-Glossian political structure has always incentivized each of its Shades to choose old Matriarchs, usually the senile ones are skipped over in consideration. It is a mark of how desperate and cutthroat the six founding Shades have become that Erelli was allowed anywhere near a Matriarch position. After a slow decline over a year while attempting to outlaw herring and regulate opera volume, Erelli thankfully passes peacefully. This leaves the next eldest Matriarch as the newest Grand Matriarch...

*11. Change ruler non-dynastically.* [Rolls here.] Filara of the Cyan Shade is the first _competent_ Grand Matriarch that Lux-Glossia has had in 5 years, and it shows. Only time will tell if she will be able to curb the Greenwater Clans' penchant for violent solutions, restore order to basic government functions, and reign in the exodus of Lux-Glossia's youths to far waters. 
*News and Discoveries*

 "Rewarded" for her contributions to the development of Indah's Embrace with a permanent position far from the center of the world, Senja Bersinar, *the 132-year old siren Taman has become bored with life among inferiors and seeks a more influential role.* While travelling with the God-Fish dogmatist division of the Shark King's nomadic families, Matriarch Lera of the Celadon Shade is slowly assembling a division of fellow highly-competent, rebellious mer Matriarchs unsatisfied with the current Lux-Glossian power structures that limit their influence. After over a decade of travel with the nomads, she has adopted the typical title for a family-head: *Skipper Lera Celadon*. The Grand Conclave *receives warning from Miru Miru travelers* that the great Titan known as Kiko Whero, the Crimson Expanse, may be approaching the Greenwater from the northeast. Unfortunately, the current state of affairs in Lux-Glossia means that little can be done to prepare ...

*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Rihali of the Green Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 15:*
(low stats are treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
Diplomacy - 5
Military - 3
Economy - 7
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +2 Intrigue

*New ruler:* Filara of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 16:*
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 4 + 1 = 5
Faith - 3
Intrigue - 4 + 1 + 2 = 7

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 12: Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare ends - you should get something for contributing
End of round 15: Chora rep for waste exploration ends (2/2 done)
End of round 15: Steward offer of treasure for favors ends
End of round 15: Nacres offer to coerce TPs for favors ends
End of round 15: Chora offer to sway factions in owned regions for favors ends
End of round 15: DNA favors require roll to raise rep. Raise rep TN +2
End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 4 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower + 1 saved from last turn)
Next turn: 2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower + 1 from Mammomachines
Write up that thing for Role
Character audit
Make a flag
Drawing
Coding

----------


## LapisCattis

Round 15: NPC Actions
*The Unity
Ruler: Grinmaw the Calamitous
General: NA
Region(s): 21
Units: 6
*

Ruler Stats Round 15:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 9
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

Actions:

1. Impress a Reaved Support (The Host Grows)

2.  Conversion Attempt (The Auguries Demand Expansion)

3.  Conversion Attempt (The Auguries Demand Recognition)

Ruler increases by 1 to Economy

Non-Actions:

Action Choice Rolls
Stat Rolls

Ruler Stats for Round 16:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 10
Faith - 4
Intrigue - 6

Possible UNI Actions :
*Spoiler: Possible UNI Actions*
Show

Recruit Unit (The Host Grows)Impress a Reaved Support (The Host Grows)Attempt to Sack (The Host Hungers)Invade (The Host Hungers)Internal Buyout (The Host Consolidates)Great Project (The Host Consolidates)Internal Sack (The Auguries Demand Death)Internal Oppress (The Auguries Demand Death)*Invasion (if the above are rolled but not options) (The Auguries Demand Death)Conversion (The Auguries Demand Expansion)Buyout TP (The Auguries Demand Expansion)Conversion Attempt (The Auguries Demand Recognition)Impress Attempt (The Auguries Demand Recognition)




*The Monheganist Regime
Ruler: Monhegan II
General: NA
Region(s): 112, 130, 131
Units: 5 (+1 this round to 6)
*

Ruler Stats Round 15:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 6
Faith - 9
Intrigue - 4

Actions:

1. Root Out Spies (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)

2. Recruit Unit (Expand Enforcer Base)

3. Coerce Trading Post (Utilize Shady Connections)

Ruler increases by 1 to Intrigue

Non-Actions:

Action Choice Rolls
Stat Rolls

Ruler Stats for Round 16:
Diplomacy - 2
Military - 9
Economy - 6
Faith - 9
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Possible MHR Actions*
Show


Internal Impress (Assert Local Dominance)
Internal Oppress (Assert Local Dominance)
Root Out Spies (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Undermine a Foreign Support (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Internal Conversion (Expel Foreign Degeneracy)
Recruit Unit (Expand Enforcer Base)
Buyout (Conduct Hostile Takeover)
Invasion (Conduct Hostile Takeover)
Hoard Treasure (Monopolize Assets)
Buyout (Monopolize Assets)
Undermine Support (Utilize Shady Connections)
Coerce Trading Post (Utilize Shady Connections)




*The Black Pearls
Ruler: Lady Ink
General: NA
Region(s): ?
Units: 0
*
Ruler Stats Round 15:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 1
Intrigue - 9

Actions:
1.

2.

3.

Ruler increases by 1 to Military


Non-Actions:

Action Choice Rolls
Stat Rolls

Ruler Stats for Round 16:
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 1
Intrigue - 9



*Spoiler: General NPC Rules*
Show


For each round, each NPC will have 3 actions possible, which will each be rolled randomly from their unique list of NPC-specific actions (1d12). If a rolled action requires resources that the NPC does not have (such as an Invasion with no units or Impress Reaved Support with no Reaved Supports nearby, that action will be re-rolled. Once an action is rolled, its target (for region-specific actions) will be decided by GM discretion.

If an NPC is being invaded, they gain a fourth action that is exclusively used for defense.

Regardless of the type of actions taken each round, NPCs will roll a 1d5 to determine which stat gains a +1 for that round. No other stat increases will take place. The Black Pearls specifically will not gain any stats as they are not a conventional NPC

When a player country becomes an NPC, they will keep any and all assets created by the player (Specialized Ships, Artifacts, Generals, Spies, etc.). Regardless of country status they will not have an extra action if they had attained Holy Sea, Merchant Marine, or Sea Power Status. If a player Empire becomes an NPC, that situation will be handled on a case-by-case basis to determine bonuses that should be kept. The new NPC will immediately have a leader change, with stat increases following the normal rules for stat bonuses determined by the previous round (the last round as a player country) and inheritance type. They will have an overall +4 points to assign in line with the playstyle of its previous player.

Any new NPCs from player characters will follow this template.

----------


## JBarca

Round 15
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68), Region 73 (73)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D8 ; M10 ; E7 ; F2 ; I4

*Actions* 
*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* 
The Ennead's new territory is bled dry as yet more conflict brews.*[MIL Help DPB Invade 51]* *Spoiler: Details*
Show

Target: Magma Falls: 51
Commander: DPB
TacDoc: N/A
Units: 5
Treasure: No
Route: 57>56>51
Tech: Devolving Standardized Integrations (+1 to Battle)
Assisting DPB


Deep Blue's just invasion is being waylaid by foes from afar, and the Ennead will not stand for this. In the middle of negotiations around the fate of the Congress, the Ennead draws closer to the wielders of OpenSea, and warns that the might of the Doflein will be wielded in defense of Deep Blue.

The army that swims west is a horrid lot. Carstalts, Mer, Nautilites, even some Reida and the rare Doflein move together, no two alike. The grafting technology formerly held in reserve for the elites, has trickled down in a bastardized form, leaving hideous mutations and maladditions strewn across the face of the army, a wall of misery and strength.

The levies, each lightly armed and held in place more by fear and desperation than discipline. They form blocks of soldiers, ready to pin and hold while the Beaks, heavily armed and mobile, will deliver the death blow. There is some effort given to working more closely with the allied forces here, but the herrings appear to be single-minded in battle. Instead, the Doflein commander, a young woman called Ilimia, forms her soldiery into a solid mass at the center of battle, hoping to create a moving strong point from which the Beaks and herrings can issue forth. It almost conventional in form, if not in application, and there are concerns from her officers over whether it will hold up in the face of actual fighting.

Crimson Companion piece for the Ennead - slightly out of date owing to an influx of foreign soldiers of late.


*[DIP Host Event]*
*Spoiler: Subactions*
Show

Accept Tulticius's return from DPBBecome CRY's Liege


*[DIP Give Region]* Return Cryptoclysus [84] to CRY 
With demands met, the Cryptids are returned their capital. Let there be peace and cooperation, now that reparations are extracted.


*Non-Actions*
Accept all giftsSend Devolving Standardized Integrations to LUX in exchange for Filtration Grafting


*Reports and Discoveries*
King Akkoroas, now in possession of the Cryptid's capital, issues forth, in his mercy, the agreement that will see the Congress rejoin the ranks of the civilized. Because the minds of the Cryptids are truly unknowable and because he seeks resolution rather than ultimatum, the king provides two deals, either of which can end the conflict permanently. The Congress is free to choose either.Offer the First: General Tulticius will be returned to the Ennead. The resources of Danabae and the Cathedral will be given to Doflein merchants as reparations, as this was the inciting incident. The Cryptid spy will be recalled. The Congress will refrain from further hostile actions against Ennead interests. Cryptoclysus will be returned to Cryptid control.Offer the Second: General Tulticius will be returned to the Ennead. The Cryptid spy will be recalled. The Congress will refrain from further hostile actions against Ennead interests. Cryptoclysus will be returned to Cryptid control, and the Shah will be returned (if applicable). The Congress will become a vassal state of the Ennead.Offer the Third: General Tulticius will be returned to the Ennead. The Congress will undergo military occupation until such time as more permanent arrangements can be made.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Offer 1: General returned, CRY's SPY Recalled, the two TPs in SEN territory owned by CRY will go to SEN, and a PRS treaty to take no further actions against SEN interests
Offer 2: General returned, Spy Recalled, and CRY becomes a vassal of SEN
Offer 3: More meant as just SEN laying an ultimatum, but Cryptoclysus either stays in SEN hands tentacles or SEN gets Aristo support and will "invade" frequently to quell "rebellions." Not really a great offer obviously, the other two are meant to be the real starting points for negotiations.



Ruler Stats R16: 
D: 9
M: 10
E: 7
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 4
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
-
N/A
N/A

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Gravelglass: 68.2

*Military Units CAP: 11/14*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
2/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices

The Eternal Reunion
69
A huge pit dug into the seafloor, swarming with workers and filled to the brim with factories, workshops, and gristmills, and the floor is dotted with butcheries, slaughterhouses, vats, and barbershop. Into the pit flow people, animals, and other biomaterials. Out flows the raw materials for the many experiments and projects of the Doflein.










*POLAR*

----------


## Kythia

Tropical, Region 10

Ruler:  Basically-A-Kraken
D 1; M 6 ; E 6 ; F 1; I 1

Rolls 
_(+1s to Mil and Econ then additional +1s to same from last turn's actions.  Note that I discarded the 3s not the 1s)_

The Magaramchi Salination doesn't explode into violence.  Or, rather, the Magaramchi Salination exploded into violence several decades ago and the increased amount caused by Leviathan's death is barely a rounding error in the background noise.  Individuals had already began setting themselves up as the new leader before she had even left the Magaramchi homelands and as it became clearer and clearer she wasn't returning more and more declared themselves as some variation of Supreme Ruler.  Bloodshed ensued, obviously, but bloodshed _always_ ensues.  That's how you know something has happened, bloodshed ensuing.  After horrifying self-inflicted casualties the Magaramchon overseeing the Mercenary Ground construction, formerly named by Leviathan as Pathetic-Little-Building-Guy stands triumphant, the muscles he developed in the construction proving key.  Obviously the dismissive title he formerly had is no longer relevant and being as he is so incredibly large he's basically a Kraken he assumes the name Basically-A-Kraken.


*Standard round actions (5)*
*1)**Miltary* - Continue great project - "The Mercenary Halls" 3/5 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)
With the somewhat tentative aid of the Cyphari Union representatives and the new ruler of the Magaramchi being fully onboard with the idea, work progresses well.  Walls are raised and work begins on interiors - all on a suitably enourmous scale of course.  Doors are thirty to forty feet wide, the smallest room hundreds of square feet, all to ensure that Basically-A-Kraken will be able to fit inside for a few more years yet given how large he predicts he will evenntually become.

*2)**Miltary* - Disband Unit
"HA", goes the general consensus "PATHETIC LEVIATHAN COULDN'T EVEN EAT AN EEL!  I'VE EATEN LIKE FIFTY TODAY AND I'M STILL HUNGRY!  ONLY TO BE EXPECTED FROM SUCH A MINISCULE WEAKLING!"  They nod sagely to themselves, confident in their own superiority to everything else.  "WELL" thinks every single Magarachon independantly "NOW IS THE TIME TO PROVE THAT I AM THE GREATEST!  THE ONE FATED TO DEVOUR THE TITANS AND THEN THE WHOLE PLANET!"  A steady stream of Magaramchi make the swim to take a bit out of the Eel's flank, each one who dies agonisingly is proof to the remainder that  he was a pathetic specimen, barely big enough to see while of course they are the largest thing ever to swim the waters and will inevitably be the one to devour the Eel-With-Apparently-If--Rumours-Are-To-Be-Believed-An-End.

Enough make the swim to have a a negative effect on the Magarachi army, and the tide shows no sign of stopping.

*3)**Miltary* - Sack Holy Site 3 in Region 10 Success!

There will always be idiots, with various idiotic ideas.  This particular band of idiots are inexplicably devoted to Leviathan's Rule.  Is?  Sorry, tense problems.  Were.  This particular band of idiots are now eaten and the average intelligence of the Magaramchi rises slightly in Basically-A-Kraken's view.   At some point the heavily injured survivors will need convincing of _his_ rule but for now he's sleeping off a meal.

*4)**Economy* - Colonise Region 154 with one treasure Success!

Some of the delicious algae detaches from the main clump and floats north into the newly explored region, a bunch of hungry Magaramchi follow it.  And then stay.  Somewhat accidentally, region 154 is colonised.

*5)**Economy* - Econ 5 - Transform 10's Resource from Magaramchi Whelps to Magaramchi Rippers
While the exact individuals available for trade doesn't change, they way they are represented does.  Gone is the stress on their ability to perform menial tasks, present is a new stress on their inidivudal combat prowess and how rarely they flee (most being too stupid to understand the concept, the rare few capable of doing so being utterly convinced they are the planet's superior being and while the situation might be dangerous to _others_ its perfectly survivable to _them_.)  Anyone searching for shock troopers can find them in the Magaramachi Salination.

*Spoiler: News and Rumours*
Show


Two magaramachi brave the journey near the eel in search of (for the moment at least, they will inevitably return to consume the eel properly, not fail like some pathetic puny weakling) smaller food - Leviathan's corpse.  They interrupt representatives of the Lighthouse though, who presumably had a similar idea.  After some brief negotiations which nigh-miraculously didn't turn violent they leave with a substantially larger amount of sweet treats and the Lighthouse's representatives leave with the corpse.



*Net effects*
Military+1  Econ + 1
Treasure 1->0 (Current Max 5)
Units 3->2

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Econ 5 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)

*Military slot:* Sappers and Siege Weapons
*Pre-reqs:* Supernatic Propogation
*Effects:* +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
Write up: This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Regions 3, 4, 29 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 9
Faith: 8
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][military] sack holy order in region 4 (add treasure) TN16 *15 (Failure)*
[2][faith] transform HS 4.3 to uplift reverence (add treasure) TN12 *15 (success)*
[3][faith] transform HS 29.1 to uplift reverence (add treasure) TN12 *12 (success)*
[4][economy] buyout TP30.2 (assistance from merchants) TN12 *17 (success)*
[5][economy] buyout TP153.3 (assistance from MIR merchants, -1 distance) TN12 *15 (success)*

rolls

Non Actions:
-assist the buyout of TP3.3 by MIR (+2)
-resist all other sways/sacks/buyouts/... except the buyout of TP3.3 by MIR

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+TP3+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP1, TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)
region 30: TP1 (Branch Coral)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 6/9
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxicity Filtering
Bioluminescent Navigation

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 0
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 9 +1
Faith: 8 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


With the eel having taken some of the Hymenocera, they need other trade options.  They move in region 30 and following an agreement with MIR, they also get a trade post in Aniwana in exchange for assistance from the Hymenocera trade guilds so the Miru Miru can get armour from the Hymenocera armour guilds.




*Spoiler: Faith-military*
Show


Starting to get really fed up with Dreamers, the Hymenocera launch an offensive.  They try to convert the two holy sites the Dreamers still control.  And for the Dreamer holy order more direct approach is needed, in the form of the Royal Lancers, the first regiment cavalry and the Coldstream Guards, the 2nd regiment infantry.  The infantry will surround the site and call for the dreamers to disperse.  Should they not comply (and it is assumed they won't), the cavalry will do some charges to take them down, followed by the infantry to occupy the site.  A group of intelligence officers has joined the army to have a look around for any documents on the Dreamers.  Unfortunately for the military the Dreaming order manages to hold out in their fortress.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 15

*Nedir, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 8, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 5
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]:* Press Intermarriage claim on Region 63, spending 1 treasure for +1 (Roll: 14. Success!)

2. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 64 to repair Reaved status, using both Chain of Kings (for +2) and 1 treasure (+1) (Roll: 17. Success, as I forgot to include +1 bonus from Admired, turning the result into 18)

3. *[Military]:* Defend the Eternal Spring from Deep Blue's invasion, in Region 51, [Magma Falls] [13 units expected, 5 from the Gravetenders, 5 from Kar-Nath, 3 from Eternal Spring. Lead by Sersi to Pale, using [Dissertation In Practice] as the tactical doctrine, going through 65 > 66 > 60 > 55 > 52 > 51
*Note:* KNH will also spend 1 treasure to help the defense rolls if allowed to (as I am unclear if being secondary defender instead of leader of the defense as a whole allows me to do it), but if that is not allowed then of course treasure won't be spent.
_- Although the Eternal Spring have unwittingly caused devastation in the capital of Hegemony due to their creation of Mammos, the Frozen King regardless determines that this longtime ally of his people cannot be allowed to simply be wiped out. Thus, the Hegemony prepares to defend Eternal Spring against the oppression of Deep Blue and its allies of convenience.

The Legions and their auxiliaries are roused from their state of maintaining Hegemony's defense and given their marching orders, with constant cooperation between Gravetenders and the Hegemony getting the armies of both nations prepared for the march. Kreel gives the legionaries standing order to follow commands of Sersi the Pale, being forced to remain behind in Gracier Crag to train the next generation of Legionaries in preparation for possible defeat. It is clear that the Exarch would much love to join the battle, but the realities of war do not allow him to in this particular case.

Upon their arrival to Magma Falls, the legionaries act in support of Gravetender warriors. While less individually durable than their stony neighbors, the Nathi are regardless sturdy by standards of the Seas, adept at bracing themselves and holding the line. In this case, defense takes precedence over relentless advance, giving them plenty of opportunity to mark out best locations to employ their shield walls and flank ambushes in. The sheer size of armies arrayed against them is a daunting prospect to overcome, but they are Hegemony's pride and joy. To succumb in defense of an ally is something all Nathi would find pride in, even if the stand of the combined armies here might lead to defeat._

*Spoiler: Regarding Hegemony's battle tactics & armament*
Show

*Spoiler: Arms and Armor of the Hegemony*
Show

_While the armaments of Kar-Nath Hegemony can be fairly simple for large part, their utilitarian design has been favored by the legions for ease of standardization and manufacture. As each Path of the Hegemony tends to bring about its very own way to partake in armed conflict if so inclined, the variety can regardless grow considerable. The manufacture of the more exotic weaponry tends to be left to the more talented sort of craftsmen as a result, while the common soldiery gets robust and more produced equipment.

The usual war-attire of Hegemony's legionaries consist of slabs of stone sculpted to follow the general shape of Nathi's armored carapace, attached to their war-wear with numerous straps that can be cut in event one needs to remove damaged armor or otherwise reduce the weight upon themselves... but it is generally seen as a cowardly thing to do in order to run away, with "slateless" legionaries often facing harsh punishment if they do not have proper reason for such a measure. In addition to this, more veteran units have also employed hides from sea-beasts as heavy cloaks to further block ranged attacks with precise parries to get the missiles tangled in the billowing cloth.

Usual arms of the legionaries consist of trident and shield built of stone covering over flexible yet firm base of woven reeds enhanced by an odd extract rumored to be made from mixture of powdered rimestone and other odd materials to give it the necessary rigidity to truly survive strikes. Other popular arms are quill-throwers, curved bone blades and sharpened edges affixed onto the claws or carapace of the legionaries before the battle, although these are naturally more dependent on matters of personal preference.

Apart from the special weaponry favored by the Paths of Deep-Hunter and Blades, the most peculiar wargear of the Hegemony can be found with the Depth Guard. These elite warriors have taken solemn oaths that render them exclusively to the service of ruling Frozen King or Queen, and can also occasionally serve in retinues of generals and other people of importance as extension of the reigning monarch's will. They alone have thur far been given the honor of wearing armor of expertly shaped Rimestone plates and weaponry of same material, giving them protective shells of ice that repair themselves if shattered and strikes that freeze the insides of their foes on contact. As the very best warriors the Hegemony has to offer, only the most loyal and skilled can ever raise to the occasion and join their ranks._

*Spoiler: Militia of Plains of Sarkenos*
Show

_The defenders of the Plains of Sarkenos are certainly somewhat more irregular than the standing armies one might often find across the great sea, but their enthusiasm and bravery is regardless unquestionable. As the population of this borderland is made up of a multitude of species with many different ways of fighting, attempting to utilize something from all of them would have been a doomed venture from the outset. As such, the chieftain overseeing the matters of scattered region has come up with a new levy system to be utilized in times of crisis.

The basics of the military structure of the militia members is split between the delaying force, assault formation, and those with ranged capabilities. As individuals with actual military training tend to be more rare, those with natural armor or bulk thanks to their race generally find themselves delaying enemy advance, while those with more training, experience or prior knowledge of ranged weapons tend to make up the two other sections. While some might contest the decision of using larger groups of less trained militia members as a buffer against the enemy, it works quite well due to their knowledge of fighting a defensive engagement... something already proven by the crippling losses inflicted by Chieftain Rayn during her defense of the Plains.

While the aristocracy of the Plains maintains stocks of weaponry for militia who may be called upon to defend the territory, many of the more effective weapons come from the homes of these simple folk. Nets, quill-slings and even modified agricultural tools see frequent uses by the patrols in this simple realm, but have proven quite capable of hurting both soldier and beast. The armor of the militia is generally nonexistent, however, and as such the importance of fighting from cover and knowing how to retreat in good order to avoid being run down are drilled into recruits who are expected to see battle.

The final truly noteworthy aspect of the militia of the Plains is their extensive use of venoms they normally utilize to rid their crops and flocks of pests and weeds, allowing even an untrained youngster to dispatch a more accomplished combatant with single good strike from their weapon of choice. As these poisons are always in ample supply thanks to general demand for them, the militia is never lacking in this surprise advantage._

*Spoiler: Kar-Nath military doctrine*
Show

_Beings of durable shell and often militaristic body modifications, the Nathi doctrine of war focuses on relentless advance. Heavily armored wedges of soldiers advance in concert, prodding enemy lines for weak points and remaining stuck in once finding such. As the Nathi footsoldiers often carry heavy, stony shields and tridents as their primary armaments, they can prove to be rather difficult to wear down or force to flee, allowing the army of Kar-Nath to constantly pressure the enemy from all sides until something gives.

There are of course those among the armies of the Hegemony that prefer less cautious approach, and as such fulfill different roles. The first among these irregulars are those following the Path of Blades, Nathi of greater bloodlust and slimmer bodies that often take augmentations to grow blades out of their carapace or wear harnesses full of similar implements. Quick and brutal, they seek to often take enemy formations by surprise or dislodge foes stuck in with the line of Hegemony soldiery, making lightning-quick passes at enemy and using their blade-filled carapace as impressively lethal weapon across its whole length. Although they often swim in small schools of five to fifteen Nathi, the devastation their reckless swim-by attacks and charges can inflict is regardless considerable.

The second well-known group of irregulars takes the opposite approach, carrying with them large quivers full of specifically worked quills from the infamous Herphoon Icebacks. The disciples of Path of Deep-Hunter remain in backline protected by other Nathi or swim above the battlefield with guarding screens of Path of Blades disciples, positions from which they can utilize their weapons to the fullest extent. While a crude weapon in eyes of some, the Icequill Harpoons are regardless devastating, often skewering even heavily-armored opposition and freezing their blood from inside-out from rather long distance away. Only the relative rarity of Nathi brave enough to follow this path (and the losses they sustain during their hunts) have kept this group from being much more widely utilized.

In widescale battles, the Hegemony seeks to often form a solid defensive core near or inside enemy lines with its soldiers, and link such cores of defense up gradually with shield-walls to encircle and envelop their opposition. As this is not always viable, the troops are also drilled to scatter into small squads that can engage the enemy at their discretion and offer quick support to any part of the lines in danger of breaking.

With the addition of Plains of Sarkenos to its lands and consolidation of the Hegemony into true Sea Power, more skirmishers carrying poisoned weapons and excelling at ambushes and rapid advance have been added to the Legions. Often helping the more rigid units of legionaries to break up enemy lines with pinpoint strikes and providing cover from enemy skirmishers and ambushes, the militia units have proved their worth in numerous smaller battles they have been part of._



4. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit

5. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit

6. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit
_- While he has not sought to be a leader who guides people through conflict like his predecesor, it has become apparent that certain neighbors and Titans will not respect solutions outside those backed by sufficient strength. As such, Nedir is forced to once again begin massive recruitment drives for the Legions to bulk up the defense of his nation. The unspoken fact that any or all of the Legions departing to help Eternal Spring may end up never returning further accelerates the urgency of such a recruitment drive._

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: The Glow-Spires of Pelegar (1/3)

*Spoiler: Ancient Wonders, reforged?*
Show

_The territory of Pelegar has been one that has been shown relatively little attention once the Hegemony annexed the territory, and it has seemed that the Frozen Court has for most part left the locals to their own devices... but with the gradual improvement of the nation one project at a time, even in midst of times of terror and turmoil, the Frozen King has decided to turn his eye to his Lacertis subjects. The lizard-like people have always made attempts to repair the structures left behind by a glorious empire long since destroyed by relentless march of time, and in keeping with his wish to give hope to all under the banner of his nation, the new frozen monarch has decided to extend his hand in support.

While it takes a while for the nathi builders to arrive and perform their surveys (and perhaps longer still to reassure the locals that they will take utmost care not to further damage anything unnecessarily), eventually one of the taller remaining spires is selected as first target of renovations. With the colorful fabrics removed to expose the full extent of the damage, the construction crews gradually get to work. At times parts of the structure have to be collapsed to rebuild them anew properly, but Nedir has not spared expenses, having brought in experts familiar with working with the materials needed.

It will still take quite a while until the whole structure is repaired, let alone all of the spires around Pelegar...but the intitial construction fills the local Lacertis with hope._

B. Kar-Nath Hegemony extends official apology to Deep Blue, redacting its claims of Deep Blue being behind the incitement of riots in its capital

C. The Frozen King Denounces DPB for attacking ESP instead of attempting more peaceful solution to problem of Mammos

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 14:*

+1 Diplomacy, +2 Military

*Leader stats for turn 14:*

Diplomacy - 9
Military - 5
Economy - 6
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 5

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 14)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 8, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 5)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 14)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64
Military units: Nathi Legion (4), Sarkenos Militia (1)
Treasure: 4
Artifacts: Chain of Kings, Sus I Bik'ah (Prize of the Depths)
Specialized Ships: The Silvered Eye
Reputation: ABS (2), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace, Bioluminescent Navigation, RADIANT SPHERES
Military Technologies: Razor Current Netting

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

????? ?? ????????

The Factory Ascends
Musical Accompaniment



*Spoiler: fluff*
Show

Wastes Identified
Diving...
Depths found.
Spread across estimated twenty nine miles.
Estimated fourty seven miles.
Estimations extrapolating...
Estimations complete.
Extraction complete.


[REDACTED]

Strands Delved
Acquisition of [redacted]
Assets Compromised...?
Assets no longer Compromised
Researching...
Researching...
MAWbel 1.12 instillation complete.
MAWbel v2.0 synthetic growth estimation: 29 months.
MAWbel v2.0 synthetic optimization estimation: 5678 days.



[REDACTED]


Installing: Rock
Installing: Flower
Installing: Flora
Installing: Jelly
Installing: Arrhythmia
Maneuver: WwwwWwWwwWWWwwwWwWWWW



[REDACTED]


Normal Ass Normal Game Stuff
*
M.A.W.bel v1-12*
*Dip:* 2
*Mil:* 2 
*Eco:* 10
*Fai:* 10
*Int:* 2
Reboot Ruler Systems...? Update MAWbel to v2 system.
Ruler Title: Mawbel v2.0 [Songstress]
Rolls
New Ruler Stats
*Dip: [3]* 3
*Mil: [3]* 3 
*Eco: [4]* 2+2
*Fai: [8]* 3+2+3
*Int: [4]* 4


Actions:
*Mission Statement/Core Values:*
Secure emotional software within Polar (Hivemind and Isolate Alike) against outside intrusions (Ex: Draig).
Guarantee long term security for the corporate entity known as Eternal Spring.
Engage in cooperative crowdfunding and projects to bring Prosperity unto all lifeforms.


Fai: *The Factory Ascends* [Become Faith Head of The Eternal Communion] [+18 (10 Faith, +3 Rustplagued, +2 GRV, +2 RFT, +1 Treasure)] Roll = Success

Miracle: [Convert Holy Sites/Impress Clergy within DPB Regions where the grip of Mammos holds sway]
Fai 10: Bequeath Mammos Unto Deep Blue (Pt 1) (Updating Unauthorized-Titan-Security Protocol) [Applying Rustplagued bonuses where applicable.]
Fai 10: Bequeath Mammos Unto Deep Blue (Pt 2) (Unavoidable Fallout, Brace For Turbulence) [Cast Out/Denounce DPB, gaining Rustplagued bonuses where applicable.]

Miracle Rolls = ? ? ? ? ?
Mechanical Summary:
Convert Clergy/Holy Sites in regions 56-57-58
Cast DPB Out from Eternal Communion
Encourage Defiance on Aristocrats *Clergy* in Regions 56, 57, 58.
Fluff to be collaborated on and written?

Opu>Fai: Consolidate Holdings [Impress DPB Merchant Support in Spawn Point] Roll = Success (?) *[24]*
Fai: Jello [Morph into Censor, Shift Above Impress into a Faith action and give it +1] Roll = Success
Fai: Install preemptive Anti-Draig Defensive Measures [Impress Clergy in 74 (Marunte)] Roll = Success
Rustplagued boons to faith rolls this turn sponsored by the letter M

Non-action

Oppose Dominion Intrusions
Very specifically, assign 3 Treasure (2 Units, 1 +1) to the defensive efforts being collaborated and led by Sersi. This should give Sersi +2 (Fortress), +1 (Treasure), +3 Units (2 Treasure Mercs, 1 Aristocrats).

Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]: Enshrine the Plastic Flower, guard it.
[Extract Flower from Holy Order and Capital?]
[Extract Spy from Capital?]
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

Request that DPB file a form for its invasion of Magma Falls, an exchange noting that the Herring are free to use their armies to attempt to capture Mammos, and that ESP is not to be held liable for actions, damage, etc caused by the distinct entity known as Mammos.
Request has been denied, very clearly.

Confirm Mamomachines as "Every 3 treasure you spend in a single turn, you gain 1 treasure back", and thusly gain 2 treasure this turn.


Battle Fluff

Mawbel v1.12 must depart, she has to prepare Part Five, and so never actually sees Sersi when she arrives. To greet the stone friend is Mawbel v2.0, a weird, inky filled beast in the shape of a two finned mer who, like her plant predecessors, slides along the ground for mobility. Her outline is made of stitched together glowing plants, jolting like electric eels, in vibrant unnatural but elegant colors.

Discussion is had with the nascent ruler of the Eternal Spring, and the preparations are given. Ivory Legionnaires, the primary transport of the Plant People, are here to defend these walls. The Medusa have largely outgrown their need for them, but they stand here as a bulwark to be deployed as Sersi sees fit.

The Aristocrat of the region, one officer Admiral Marshal, is here to defend as well. One of the only Medusae that survived The Culling, he is nethertheless ready and willing to help defend to its dying ... breath okay let's ignore the plant thing. An extensive plant network stretches throughout the region, and while plant networks can't do much, especially to aquaborne foes, it's surely to do something.

Finally, hired mercenaries, given the tribute of much, much gold and promises of glory should they seize the day. Greedy cutthroats who nethertheless will remain loyal in spite of their own tendencies. Mawbel v1.12 saw to that. Armed not with the best weapons that money can buy, but the sharpest rocks allocated around the region.

The best weapons that money can buy are going to Sersi herself and her elite officers. What the Rustplagued has to contribute is essentially a force of peasants contracted into her force, to make up for what she's lost on the heavy trek through enemy lands here.

"Go forth and prosper, for the sake of all of Polar. Coin willing, the inkshed shell be buried by sunfloat."

A pause.

"Ahem, sorry. My bad. Go forth and save Polar, for the sake of Prosperity."

And something _awoke_ within her fielded army of merchants and purchased Legionnaires, raising a chorus of cheers and weapons to the sky.



Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 7
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries.
Give 1 treasure to RFT, LUX, DPB



*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 7/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
-3 Treasure (Battle), -1 (Faith Head), -3 Treasure (Impress Spawn Point Merchants)
+2 Rebate from Mamomachines

Next Turn: 5

Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 1 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (someone else owns tp 2) (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)
TP 1 of W22 (Unblemished Wreckage)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 57, 58, 60, 63, 66, 68
Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## Czard

The Peacekeepers of Surunung

Rahakera (155)
Round 15
*Leader: Mengepata, 2nd Voice of Rahakera*
Diplomacy: 4
Military: 8
Economy: 1
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 5
Expected Stat Increases: +1 DIP, +1 INT

*Actions*
*1. DIP* - Raise reputation 1->2 with the Chelonian Chora. Rolled 10 with TN of 12: Failure
*2. DIP* - Send Diplomatic Mission to region east of Region 155 across shoals border using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1. Rolled 9 with TN of 12: Failure
*3. INT 5* - Procure Spy. Rolled 7
*Spoiler: Cilaya the Poison Dart*
Show

Cilaya the Poison Dart
Intrigue Score: 7
Like many great infiltrators and spies of the day, Cilaya's origins were as a common thief. Orphaned at a young age, the fledgeling Rahaa survived amongst the columns of Kejakota through thievery and pickpocketing, stealing jewels from carvings decorating buildings or skimming a little off the top of the miners' quarry when nobody was looking. Her knowledge of the city and its inner workings was matched by few, including the Keja Pod leaders. This life of larceny was not long to last however, as a bounty hunter hired by the mining company that served as one of her favorite targets caught her and delivered her to the Keja Pod, hoping for an execution. The Keja leaders instead saw an opportunity, and following months of reeducation, Cilaya had been converted from a common thief to one of the Keja Pod's most valuable espionage tools. Following her first successful mission of gathering information and handling diplomatic matters at OASIS, Cilaya was promoted to the rank of Spy.
*4. INT* - Investigate region southeast of Region 155 adjacent to Regions 11 and 12 using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1. Rolled 12
*5. INT* - Investigate region east of Region 158 using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1. Rolled 11

*Non Actions*
1. Continue monumental undertaking (2nd of 3 turns).
*Spoiler: Great Basalt Fortress of Surunung*
Show

The Rahaa continued tirelessly to construct the Great Basalt Fortress of Surunung. Initially, the process went smoothly; much of the basalt needed was available from the peak of the mountain. However, at around 70% completion, this source ran out, and the Rahaa were forced to look to the base of the mountain instead, far below the walls of the fortress. Massive basalt slabs weighing tens of thousands of kilograms were arduously lugged up the mountainside for hours on end by squads of hundreds of Rahaa and dozens of Kejatara. Many Rahaa collapsed from exhaustion during this phase, and frequently, the basalt slabs would break loose of the fibers being used to hoist them up the slope and slide back down to the base of the mountain. Still, progress was being, and the fortress was approaching completion...

----------


## Lleban

*The Cryptid Congress*

 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV of The Rebellion


Diplomacy 5
Military 2 (+1)
Economy 10
Faith 3
Intrigue 8

*Actions* 

[/URL]
*Military*  hire unit

*Diplomacy* Attend SEN SURRENDER EXPO
 vassalize to SENaccept region 84

*Intrigue* SECRET

*Military* Hire unit

*Military* Hire unit

[/URL]*Accounting*
City: Cryptlantis +1 buyouts
Treasure: 2
Non Actions
assisting the conversion of 81's holy site

*News and Rumours
*
 Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV Denounce2

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 15

*Elkelt, Voice of The Second*
Diplomacy - 3 || Military- 3  || Economy - 6 || Faith - 5 || Intrigue - 1

*Actions:*

*1: [Military]* Defend the Eternal Spring from Deep Blue's invasion, in Region 51, [Magma Falls] [With assistence from Kar-nath, 13 units expected, 5 from the Gravetenders, 5 from Kar-Nath, 3 from Eternal Spring. Lead by Sersi to Pale, using [Dissertation In Practice] as the tactical doctrine, going through 77, 65, 66, 60, 55, 52.]
_What would be a grand celebration is marred by battle preparations. Elkelt's first act as leader of the Gravetenders is to direct her creator to battle. The shoalmind Deep Blue is considered a friend and a fascination, but it must not be allowed to destroy their friends the Eternal Spring. Mammos is a threat, it seems, but the shoalmind has made a mistake. 
There are only Gravetenders in Sersi's armies, but they march alongside Kar-Nath, their longest ally. Gravetender Nasko works with General Kreel to ensure the meetup is smooth and efficient, and the long history of joint training sorties means each Gravetender Unit has a corresponding fellow among the Nathi. Spears and tactics are exchanged, Sersi giving a crash course in her unique style of battle to Nathi soldiers already quite familiar. Deadwater Oil, to suffocate as many of the masses of Deep Blue as can be deterred, are passed out in mass, the largest military logistics operation the Gravetenders have ever overseen. Nasko's intense study of Kar-Nath is useful, here.
Their arrival in Magma Falls is preceded by Elkelt herself visiting through the Blossoming Icons. Arrangements are made with local forces and hired mercenaries, and an understanding of the land is achieved. It is nothing like Sersi's native land, but her strategy will adapt to this new territory. It must, after all. Perhaps, one day, this will be remembered well. More likely, it will not. Burrows are dug, clouds of false smoke are moved, and traps are set. Gravetender units are set before organics, simply because they are harder to kill, and every loss of life is a tragedy in Elkelt's eyes._

*2: [Military]* Raise Unit.
_Even as Sersi marches west, more Gravetenders present themselves for training, many of them Lostlings. Their friends and inspirations and rivals must be kept safe, and the threats to the frozen waters have multiplied in recent years. Elkelt welcomes every one of these new warriors personally._
*3: [Faith]* DPB conversion, 187, HS 1 [Roll: 11 (-1 for distance), TN: 12. Failure!]
_Deep Blue has asked to be brought from the Communion and into the Sequence. Despite the conflict, it falls to Elkelt to lead this movement. Fortunately, this form of debate is familiar. Unfortunately, Deep Blue has been of the Communion for a long while, and early attempts fall flat._
*4: [Faith]* DPB conversion, 57, HS 1 [Roll: 11 (-1 for distance), TN: 12. Failure!]
_Further work continues to miss its mark, but Elkelt learns swiftly. Laksha steps in to resume her roll as spiritual guide, and Elkelt takes every word of the first Gravetender leader into her silver. Next time, she'll get it right._
*5: [Faith]* DPB conversion, 56, HS 1 [Roll: 16 (-1 for distance), TN: 12. Success!]
_And she does. Elkelt sends several members of the Silvered Oath Of Ecumenical Exchange, first, and works alongside them to form the metaphorical bridge between the Communion and the Sequence. Deep Blue is willing, and so they will find it easy to Blossom._
*6: [FAITH]* DPB conversion, 55, HS 1 [Roll: 17 (-1 for distance), TN: 12. Success!]
_Success begets success, growth begets growth. The Sequence carries ever onwards, and whispers throughout the faith speak of a new Blossoming, with Elkelt at the head._
Non-Actions:
[A Monumental Undertaking] [5/5] *The Grand Archives*
_Finaly. Over a decade of effort. Elkelt's defining task. The very stone trembles as the final touches are added to the Grand Archive, as librarians and archivists and researchers take their new positions. The Grand Archive is finally open for the exchange of knowledge. It towers above even the Dead Cities, outshining the Makers themselves. Lined with Reliquaries, lined with artifacts gifted by their friends and allies. A centerpiece, every piece of information gleaned from the late Riftlings, is set in prominence early in the archives, that all may remember these good friends.
Elkelt is the first to enter, leading dozens and hundreds of Gravetenders behind her, many visiting via the Blossoming Icons. Her first, and potentially greatest achievement has been realized, and regardless of the stirrings of war and conflict, Elkelt takes pride in her efforts._
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom hosts an abortive attempt to create a functional Polar Council, which is shut down by the conflicts of Deep Blue and Eternal Spring. Elkelt remains hopeful, however, that before her reign is done, some peace can finally be brought._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on Action 1, defending the Eternal Spring [Roll: 13 TN: 10. Success!]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]




*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show





Ruler Stats And Increases:

Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3 > 4
Economy - 6
Faith - 5 > 7
Intrigue - 1


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available: Economy 5, Faith 5,_
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 3, Prestige 3 (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead
The Riftlings Many

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 5 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76, 81

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*
*Spoiler: Dissertation In Practice*
Show

If fighting defensively (-1): +2 to battle roll (2 points), -20% own casualties (2 points), and -10% enemy casualties. (-2 points), +12 to enemy leader loss roll (-2 points)
If *also* outnumbered (-0.5): +2 to battle roll (2 points), +2 to Tactical Maneuvering (2.5 points), -20% enemy casualties (-2 points)
*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: -1)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 2
[76.2]_Bastion:_ Electrum
[78.1]_The Dead Cities:_ Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath
Costa Seria

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange
[81.1]
[81.2]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 81

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79, 81 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Grand Archive project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 15, Place: Regions 5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 13 and 14
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 9
Military: 9
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Military]Recruit unit* Changed with GM team permission
*[Military]Invade region 15 with:*
General Zabkrew (9) using TD Graceful Show of Force (Sway roll 2d8 + 9 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige)4 units2 treasure spent: +1 to battle, +1 mercenary unit, +1 to battle from city OarngalauRuler score: +5 to battleRoute: 13>15
_The Republic's armies are unstoppable. They will conquer all from waste to shining waste, overthrowing barbarian governments and spreading the enlightened rule of law._*[Military]Raise unit*
*[Economy]Activate Tairlav Palace, paying 1 treasure*
_The Eel's splendor is mirrored on the palace walls. Or is it the other way around? Strangely untouched by the Eel's destructive nature, the Palace attracts more tourists and merchants than ever before. Some worship the Palace fanatically, prostrating themselves before it for days._*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in Meadows of Elyan'dan (136) and buy out TP 136.1* Sway: 2d8 (CI) + 9 Dip + 1 Prestige - 1 Distance (6>138(TR)>136) + 1 treasure + 1 city Sheade vs TN 18 *=18*, Buyout: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance (6>138(TR)>136, 1 negated by Tairlav Palace) vs TN 12 *=13*
_Having established initial contact with the Gothezhar and the temperate area, it was time to access their markets._*[Economy]Impress merchants in Kaarme (14) and buy out TP 14.1* Impress: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance vs TN 12 (TP in 15, Hardplate Fungus satisifes desired import) *=15*,  Buyout: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance + 2 self-support *=20*
_The people of Kaarme have suffered through prolonged conflict and famines, but that had come to an end as Hoerthd personally tours the sea and assigns work to the end of rebuilding the region's economy._*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in Lojan (9) and buy out TP 9.1* Sway: 2d8 (CI) + 9 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 18 *=13*, Buyout:  2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance + 2 self-support vs TN 12 *=15*




Non-Actions:
Accept technologies from LSD (Filtration Grafts, Trophic Deconvolution, Supernatic Propagation, and Composite Grafting)
Spy secret nonaction... done

Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Roof over Their Heads 2/3
*Spoiler: Roof over Their Heads*
Show


Using durable building materials such as Hardplate Fungus, tall spires in the likeness of the ancients' architecture are erected. They look like a black jungle, with the spires having an organic shape, pieced together from irregularly modules according to the needs of this or that government office. The modular design is easy to construct and useful, so it is standardized and replicated in government buildings in all territories of the Republic. The towers become a symbol of the Republic's rule.




News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8,9, aristo in 15 and other conquests.

_Special Actions Available:_ D5
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5 I5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 9/10 (Expected Change: ??)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme, rerecruited R121st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10Special Operations Forces - recruited R11Kaarme Nobles - recruited R11


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -4+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Intrigue 7 Spy




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Fifteen
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## LapisCattis

Round Sixteen: Begin
Years 46 - 48

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

_The following events occurred between Year 43 - Year 45_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*


*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_



Travel can only go so smoothly, though for Squall Essensio the challenge is half the fun. First, the cold nearly turned the surface waters into barely traversable slush, and then Squall Essensio managed to get on the wrong side of some very pointed spears. Pressed against a crucial twisting point of deepwater currents and a clearly wasted region, vibrant chains of small settlements take advantage of the high creature traffic and nutrients. Red rock is widespread here, carved with deep grooves the size of whales by the flow of ancient ice, and now filled with intermittent mats of algae and piles of sea stars and crawling fish. Creeping corals spread their branches wide at the edges of the grooves, and the looming cloud of waste turns the water gold when day and night meet. After some very animated charades, scouts later find Squall Essensio sharing stories and food with the locals
*The Gotezhar discover Region 171, a glacial Depth 0 region with two Trade Posts of Guildborn Cultivators, a Desired Import of Valuables, one Open Holy Site, one Holy Site controlled by the Godblooded, and two NPC units. The Gotezhar gain 1 Treasure and +1 to a single buyout attempt in the region* 

Heading east, the Surunung scouts find a new set of landmarks - clusters of tall, white spires rising from the deep, spread out through the open ocean zone. Pods of dolphins and porpoises reside at each cluster, with apparent distinction between the groups of one cluster and another. Strong currents bring fish and floating debris alike, though the presence of the resident cetaceans appears to dissuade migrants. It appears that the bottom of the spires turn dark, though the depth prevents the scouts from investigating further.
*The Peacekeepers of Surunung discover Region 160, a Depth 1 region with three Open Trade Posts of Blackbeaked Dolphins, a Desired Import of Military Equipment, two Holy Sites controlled by the New Wardens, and three NPC units* 

Using their small size to stay clear of the Eel Without Ends slow travel past Lowpeak Reef, the Splendid Miru Miru scouts are able to slowly and discreetly chart the bottom of the seamount on which it was founded - apparently formed by multiple successive generations of Reefs, judging by the rock formations. Beyond the wide base of that mount, the terrain grows rough and jagged, with poor, sandy soils, populated by innumerable small towns and villages largely dependent on the Choran trade via fallen goods and widely available markets in order to supplement what meager agricultural products they can produce themselves.
*The Splendid Miru Miru completes the exploration of the depths of Region 149, which now has one Holy Site controlled by the Worldsong, one Holy Site controlled by Animist Practices, a Desired Import of Fertilizers, and two NPC units! The Splendid Miru Miru gain a +1 to a single buyout attempt in the region.* 

Ranging to the north, the Divine Nacres find an area of endless calm. While the fathomless depths are now nothing new, what draws attention are the constant streams of bubbles and smoke rising in steady columns from the seafloor. The soot-strewn bubbles are the only source of heat in these frigid waters, which are otherwise clear but dangerous to any who venture in unprepared. The only impediment to vision is a dark, stagnant fog, distinct from the blurring of shape that naturally occurs over distance, from which protrude the tops of structures clearly in the style of the Abyssal Stewards. This fog appears to be quite nutritious, or containing something nutritious, if the number of sharks darting from the surface to feed are any indication. Beneath the fog, the true depth of the region is hard to discern, though the Nacres report is able to give at least a vague estimate - they claim their instruments are unable to penetrate the fog-like layer below.
*On behalf of Lux-Glossia, the Divine Nacres discover Region 143, a glacial Depth 2 region with three Open Trade Posts of Smoke-Diver Sharks and clear signs of an Abyssal Stewards base in the currently uncharted depths*

Below the colonies of Mammoth Seals and migration routes for all manner of creatures, the punishment of the Magenta Shade instead reveals an incredible sight. Resting on gray sands and meandering shelves of large boulders are the visible bones of a thousand beings, ranging from a massive, dragon-like remnant mostly buried in the accumulated marine snow to fresh whale and fish carcasses, writhing with eels and scavengers. 
*Lux-Glossia finishes exploring the depths of Region 186, which show to be Open Waters. Lux-Glossia gains a +1 bonus to Colonizing this region * 

Chasing adventure (and perhaps new shark-racing courses), a band of Lux-Glossian men and the friends theyve made along the way try out both riding the plumes of hot water and exploring even deeper into the new home of the Shark People. Stocked with the latest in depth technology and supplies, the nomads have an exhilarating instead of terrifying time of navigating the bubbles and rapidly shifting currents of warm water. The temperamental patterns are predictable enough for highly experienced sailors, but are still fierce enough to dissuade other creatures from venturing deeper, and the nomads are unchallenged as they follow the plumes down. It becomes obvious that these pockets of water and minerals are sourced from a jagged range of hydrothermal vents, laced with minerals and shining black rock. Below the plumes, the water is frigid but crystal clear, and almost completely calm, barring small streams of bubbles escaping from the seafloor.
*Lux-Glossia finishes exploring the depths of Region 152, which show to be Open Waters. Lux-Glossia gains a +1 bonus to Colonizing this region* 

Learning from the charts and testimony of the crew of the _Crimson Moonlight_, the _Wayfarer_ is careful to move slowly and keep lookouts for the treacherously hidden seamounts and any other obstructions in the depths. Caution and good supplies pay off, and the crew is able to safely chart the mountainous seafloor despite dangerous amounts of silt. Inside the barrels of large sponges that cover the base and lower sides of the seamounts are collections of powdery by-products of filtration, which have surprising flavors and application in the culinary arts
[b] The Cyphiri Union Prospects Region W34, spending 1 treasure and 1 CCA favor in the process. They discover three Open Trade Posts of Fate Spice [b]

* Outstanding Fluff:* 
At long last, the secrets of the region that seemed to spawn the Shark People and numerous religious struggles, bordering the uninhabitable northern Wastes, are revealed. Soft, pale sands shift with the darkening of the water to harsh shards of crystal and rock, melding together in geometric patterns and pockets where arching anemones and clams attempt to root. The water is startlingly clear for how close it borders the Wastes, while an observer from the surface cant see straight down, once the boundary of crystal is passed, it is quite easy to see circular structures in the depths, interspersed and apparently using the alternating softness and hardness of the substrate for construction. As scouts approach the boundary of the Wastes, the anemones cluster and reach heights of several meters, forming an underwater forest stretching from northwest to southeast.
The Shifting Ennead explores the seafloor of 73, revealing a Depth 1 region with one Holy Site controlled by The Ancient Tails and one Open Holy Site, with a Desired Import of Drugs - until the region is prospected, the resource remains unchanged.

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

Pfilghol completes the rebuilding of Ghlsgtot
The Resource in Region 105 is set to Rotweaver Worms with 3 Trade Posts
The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp create a Cultural Exchange with Lux-Glossia
The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp press a Confederation Claim on Region 176
The Gotezhar grant ownership of Region 141 to Lux-Glossia
The Splendid Miru Miru Raise the City of Canapa in Region 153! Effect: +1 Bonus to Buyouts
The Kar-Nath Hegemony Press a Marriage Claim on Region 63
The Magaramchi Salination Colonizes Region 154
Lux-Glossia accepts the Greenwater (Region 141) from the Gotezhar
The Shifting Ennead return Region 84 to the Cryptid Congress


*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Aristocratic Support in Region 129The Cyphiri Union Impresses the Reaved Aristocratic Support in Region 101The Sakura-Jin Impresses the Clerical Support in Region 125The Cost Sereia Impress the Mercantile Support in Region 103The Eternal Spring impresses the Merchant Support in Region 56The Eternal Spring impresses the Clerical Support in Region 74


The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp Sway the Reaved Aristocratic Support in Region 109The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp Sway the Reaved Aristocratic Support in Region 118The Costa Sereia Sway the Unruly Clergy in Region 103 to OpenThe Kar-Nath Hegemony Sway the Reaved Aristocratic Support in Region 64

The Cryptid Congress vassalizes to the Shifting Ennead!
The Cryptid Congress in exile bows to the pressure from their conquerors, breaking their vassalage to Deep Blue and aligning themselves under the Doflein, taking the Ennead as liege. In exchange, they are allowed to return to self-governance in Region 84.


*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp buy out Trade Post 1 in Region 114 for Giantsbane SeedsThe Gotezhar  build a new Trade Post in Region 13The Splendid Miru Miru buy out Trade post 3 in Region 3 for Carapace Armor with support from Hymenocera ExpanseThe Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 1 in region 64 for Frozen LogsThe Seatide Confederacy buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 67 for Piezo-Phosphoric CrystalsThe Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 2 in Region 30 for Branch CoralThe Hymenocera Expanse buys out Trade Post 3 in Region 153 for Decor


The Magaramachi Salination rebrands its Magaramachi Whelps to Magaramchi Rippers, offering the worlds best mercenaries for sale!

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

The Eternal Spring becomes Head of the Eternal Communion in the Riftlings absence.
The Lighthouse sets the Holy Site 10 Bonus for Crimson Chant to a 2d8 to Sacks!
The Sakura-Jin rebuilds and reconsecrates Holy Sites 1 and 2 in Region 117

The Sakura-Jin convert Holy Site 1 in Region 104The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 1 in Region 56 from the Eternal Communion to the Blossoming Sequence!The Gravetenders convert Holy Site 1 in Region 55 from the Eternal Communion to the Blossoming SequenceThe Hymenocera Expanse converts Holy Site 3 in Region 4 from the Dreaming Dead to Uplift ReverenceThe Hymenocera Expanse converts Holy Site 1 in Region 29 from Ancestor Worship to Uplift ReverenceThe Lighthouse converts Holy Site 1 in Region 18 to Crimson Chant


*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

Out of the emptiness and desolation, crawling from the Mothers maw in the wake of a Titan of unspeakable size, the Riftborn Myriad arise as heirs to what the Riftlings cheerfully abandoned. Billions of hungry crabs, swarming together in packs of hundreds, are shepherded by trillions of polyps. More stream constantly from the reopened rifts, now coated in shining encrustations of eggs, between which the Old Fathers stretch, spewing forth a vomitous stream of polyps. Arising from extinction, the Riftborn Myriad are born, myriad, of the rift.

The Sakura Jin develop a new technology! Scrying requires a shiny object and grants the following: on a seek aid roll with result 18 or higher, the seek aid provides a bonus of +2

The Splendid Miru Miru discover an artifact - *Hohonu Kapehu, the Compass of the Depths*
Effect: Once per round, the owner of this artifact may apply +2 to a Buyout or Prospect action in a region with depth greater than but not equal to zero.

The Gravetenders complete a monumental undertaking: *The Grand Archives!* A civilization crowned from their birth in glories, the Gravetenders add yet another jewel to their crown, elevating their Makers by exceeding them. Their libraries now tower above the Dead Cities, a shining beacon of hope for collaboration and mutual advancement. Of course, like all things wrought by this noble race ascended from the dust of their Makers, tragedy tinges achievement, and the Archives serve also as a monument to a friendship immortalized and lost, their centerpiece a remembrance of the unlikely allies, the Riftlings Many.

Mammos Miracle targeting Deep Blue - fluff to be filled in upon greater provision of such
*Spoiler: Mechanical Impacts*
Show

* Mechanical Impacts:*
ESP Impresses Merchants in Spawn Point (56)
ESP converts Holy Site 1 in Coresite (58) to Communion of the Old Fathers.
ESP Impresses Clergy in Spawn Point (56), Tsy Micht Fivrivirvs (57), and Coresite (58).
ESP Encourages Defiance among the Clergy of Spawn Point (56), Tsy Micht Fivrivirvs (57), and Coresite (58).


Outstanding techs/items:
DPB develops Memetic Cohesion - a mil tech granting +1 to Maneuvering and battles if using a subcommander

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

The Cyphiri Union recruits Renald, a Military 8 General and Commander of the Retainer Guard

The Gotezhar perfect the Tactical Doctrine - Aim for the Storms Center

Led by Military Sub-Process 41 (Military 5) with a Military 8 Ruler, 16 DPB Units supported by 5 SEN allied units invade Magma Falls (Region 51), equipped with Memetic Cohesion and Devolved Standardized Integrations spending 1 treasure and attempting to use Skirmish swarm to fight a combined force led ultimately by the renowned general Sersi the Pale (Military 10) with a Military 3 ruler.  They command 5 units supplied by GRV alongside 2 units of ESP mercenaries and another of aristocratic levies and 5 KNH units, defending a well-supplied (1 Treasure spent) Fortress, with Aid Sought.  Sersei the Pale attempts to use Dissertation in Practice defensively.

GRV wins Tactical Maneuvering, successfully using Dissertation in Practice (when defending and outnumbered: +2 to Tactical Maneuvering, +4 to battle roll, -20% own casualties, -30% enemy casualties, +12 to enemy leader loss roll)

The drums of war beat in the southern seas. Arraying themselves before the great fortress-complex of Magma Falls, the invading herrings dispersed themselves throughout multiple interweaving schools, with Shifting Ennead troops positioned wherever a multivariable regression analysis indicated a need for hard resistance, but the formation immediately begins to suffer from additional unaccountable variables: traps laid by the Gravetenders and their allies, severely hampering their ability to plan out troop movements and keep them moving on schedule. The Gravetenders had trained together before with Kar-Nathi troops, and understood how to coordinate efficient and well-timed sallies to keep their enemies disorganized, without opening up their less durable allies to attacks.

If there had been a hope that the imbalance in mass would make the Golems safe from Deep Blue's attacks, this was quickly disproven.  While, granted, an individual herring could do little against an individual Gravetender, the truth was they were not fighting "an individual herring".  In terms of raw organisms the Gravetender alliance was likely outnumbered hundreds of thousands to one before even considering the Shifting Enneads troops. Herrings crash against Sersis forces like waves on rocks - and with a similar degree of efficacy, as her forces ranks hold fast time and again, each rush leaving more dead fish littering the seafloor. This did not mean there was no progress to be made, as soldiers of the Ennead would attempt to use the herring surges as cover for charges and more focused harassment, but Kar-Nathi skirmishers and the strange, half-possessed mercenaries of the Eternal Springs are able to quickly respond to breaks in the line.

For hours, it was nearly impossible to tell the course of the battle - the sheer quantity of herring making it impossible to get any sensible overview of the fight. Eventually, though, the depleted local processing ability and myriad of combats overwhelmed  Mask of Green-and-Gray-and-Blue's processing capacity; groups of herring started to lose cohesion, and the defenders took advantage, carving through herrings while they were stuck in wait cycles without new orders from the herring-mind, and pouncing on isolated groups of Shifting Ennead troops.  Eventually a certain subroutine returned False and those herring still controlled by Mask of Green-and-Gray-and-Blue left the field. All thats left behind is a sea of corpses.

GRV Victory!  No change of control in Magma Falls (Region 51)! 3 DPB units lost, 2 SEN units lost, 1 GRV unit lost, 1 KNH unit lost!

The Seatide Confederacy sends five units to Region 71, along with the Bare Trap, to defend against Reaver incursion and to capture an invader. See Terror for more information

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Rella Lestar, Spy of the Gotezhar adopts a new name, Researcher 42

The Lambent Syndicate procures a Spy with an Intrigue score of 8 - Setia, the Forgotten rises again during Adiratnas transition from power.

The Costa Sereia procure a Spy with an Intrigue score of 8  - the Circo Luto Perdida delivers news and cheer on the same shell platter, and its skilled performers happily adopt any required role

The Peacekeepers of Surunung procure a spy with an Intrigue score of 7 - Cilaya the Poison Dart! An infamous Rahaa thief, Cilaya has been reformed into a prime tool for the Keja Pod.

The investigators of the Lambent Syndicate find that the best way to understand Indah in her Radiance is probably just to ask one of the half-mad kosong priests of the Lighthouse - the best harmonizing media turns out to be certain metal devices sourced from the Abyssal Stwards, but those dissidents with strong enough minds and wills to withstand the endless onslaught of the Eel Without End long enough to have, perhaps, learned to understand it are usually also firm enough in their convictions that they refuse to allow themselves to be used by a regime they despise. Many begin to laugh, weep, or simply smile serenely as they allow themselves to be sublimated into the Eel, whatever secret techniques they may have gleaned lost - forever.

The efforts of the Cyphiri in retrieving the deposits left by the Trawling Beasts pay off in the form of enough materials both precious and utilitarian as to have acquired 3 Treasure and ready-made materials sufficient to double the effectiveness of 3 Project Actions - and theres at least as much remaining.

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

The Riftlings Many complete the Extinction project exterminating the Chrysomallon Kiwa, the so-called Occupying Natives, and are themselves no more
Ashes to ashes, funk to funky, the Riftlings learned much from their xenophilic allies, the Gravetenders, but never was their fundamental nature changed. That we must treat one another as we would ourselves be treated is oft touted as a golden rule, but that alien occupiers may never be permitted to remain in the Mothers land, well, that is a rule of dust and desolation, a much higher law. And so, in a gilded desecration, the Riftlings joined the Kiwa in their fate  for if one accepts extinction for themselves, then surely they would be permitted to deal it to another?

The Shark People sack Trade Post 1 in Region 66!
The Shark People sack Trade Post 1 in Region 158!
The Magaramchi Salination sacks Holy Site 3 in Region 10!

After years of disruption and raiding from different factions of warring Legions, the only relief that the commonfolk and merchants of Region 49 have gained is from the steady, discreet channels of goods and wealth brought by Lux-Glossian merchants. As raids and abuse come to a head, common frustrations and the potential for common boons unify merchants and one faction of Legions. Together, they overtake the corrupt Legions and declare loyalty for Lux-Glossia

In a shocking revelation, the Kar-Nath Hegemony discover that herrings of Deep Blue, this time seemingly of their own volition and agenda, have attempted to seed discontent and ideas of removing Kar-Nath influence from the aristocracy in Region 77. Their campaign targeted both the general public and unsatisfied aristocrats in an attempt at a two-pronged political attack, but collected too much attention for subtlety, and too few genuine grievances for proper resentment. 

The Drifts of the Seatide Confederacy receive a delegation in kind from the Draigiau Residuum, along with a giant letter, 
*Spoiler: Letter to Judge Azure Gleam of the Seatide Confederacy*
Show

On behalf of Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns, Lord of the Residuum Renewed, Foremost Among the Great Dragons of the Water; To the Honorable and Forthright Judge Azure Gleam, of the Illustrious Confederacy of Seatide;

The kindness and sincerity of thy words are well-received, and thy generous gifts show thee and thine people to be of the highest merit, of such kindred spirit as to be counted among the ranks of my hoardless forebears, were only your mortal shell of such dimensions. It is my dearest hope that myself and my kinfolk will have the opportunity to return to thee a boon equally as propitious.

My lengthy repose was of such considerable duration that the oceans themselves have changed amid the absence of my waking, and I had much feared, upon seeing the sorry state of my kind, that the peoples of the world had diminished in heart as much as they had in stature - but now thy happy reception has put my hearts at ease.

    The ambitions I hold for my people are those of every proper ruler - prosperity, autonomy, and influence. I am told by my advisors that the trade with thine people has been of great merit at assisting in the first of these, and already thy officers place themselves at the disposal of my deputies so that together we might destroy these Reavers who think they can steal from a True Dragon without consequence!

    As a sign of goodwill, thy Honor, I offer thee my next shell-molt, whole and entire, to do with as thy will, to be granted whensoever such need next overtakes me. May it serve thee as well as it has served me these many centuries past, in rousing and repose alike.

Faithfully yours,
Tadgceallachmarix the Azure, of the Residuum Renewed



As the Nacres pass through tropical waters less and less in the absence of any Holdfasts, the Reavers appear to become emboldened, and minor raids slowly grow more commonplace - when they strike in force, however, they are as fierce as ever, descending in the wake of their shrieking strobe-bursts to assault whatever bewildered defenders might attempt to hold out. From fresh recruits of the Lighthouse to the merchant families of insignificant powers and even priests within the Lambent Syndicate, the oceans are victims of terror once again.

In Aelwyd Adferiad, however, the first sign that things might not go as planned is perhaps the Reaver who becomes engulfed in - of all things - a pit trap. One which somehow refuses to let its victim go, no matter their struggles or the strivings of their fellow raiders.

The raid on the Draigiau aristocracy of Aelwyd Adferiad is certainly adequate, but it soon becomes apparent that their attack was - somehow - unfathomably - anticipated by their targets - who had reinforcements stationed ready to respond at a moments notice. Even more concerning was the sudden disappearance of one of their skimmer craft on the surface, and the screams of their comrades - reports of a beast larger than a whale that could rip ships in two with a single claw. Retreat was the only option left to them...


Soon after, another, larger, delegation is en route from Aelwyd Adferiad to Seatide, with strange contraptions in tow
*The Aristocracy Supports in Budak Perak (18) and Aelwyd Adferiad (71) become Reaved!
The Clerical Support in Kemenangan Adiratna (28) becomes Reaved!
The Mercantile Supports in Region 126 and Region 170 become Reaved!

Reavers sack and destroy Holy Site 2 in Kemenangan Adiratna (28)!
Reavers sack Trading Post 1 in Lupomata (4), and it becomes Open!
Reavers would sack Trading Post 1 in Region 126 and Trading Post 1 in Region 170, but there was nothing to sack!
The Lighthouse loses one of their newly recruited Units to Reaver predation!*

From the former lands of the Riftlings Many - once barren, now untended as the first signs of life colonize their well-fertilized borders - a great cry resounds, low and keening, in the wake of their final end, audible for a thousand leagues in every direction. With melancholy rhythm, it speaks of loss in a language now long-forgotten - forgotten by all save one.

From the depths of Aelwyd Adferiad comes an answering cry - one filled not only with grief, but rage - incandescent, incredulous, indomitable. In turn, the mourning it answers is joined likewise by not just fury, but scorn. Though they shift and respond to one another like the melodies of a song, they are anything but. Instead the two great cries clash with one another, crashing together with such calamitous force as to make it clear - these two forces could _never_ coexist without leaving devastation in their wake.

*Organizations!* 

CYP finishes a Monumental Undertaking for +1 Prestige

CYP repays the Divine Nacres through A Need For Knowledge with Mamomachines and Traveling Scholars for +2 DNA Favors.

LUX repays the Divine Nacres with Razor Current Netting and Bioluminescent Navigation for +2 DNA Favors

LUX ask the DNA to Share Survey Data east of Region 121, at the cost of 1 DNA favor

Though the Riftlings Many are no more, their final acts are not those of the illustrious or the powerful - nor are they even truly worthy of pity, for in their self-inflicted demise, they dragged another with them into the oblivion of the unworthy. Such acts are impressively abhorrent - a dedication to atrocity unrivaled in all the world. A great relief, then, that they are at least ended now, and unable to inflict such abominable deeds on anyone elseif not for the Riftborn Myriad.
*RFT loses 3 Prestige.*

DNA tech reward from the Genus Taxonomia Vadosus Mare:
*Papershell Draft-Cuttle* - Effect: Ignore the increased border cost of up to two Brackish borders per round for distance penalty purposes; +1 to Prospect attempts in depth 0 Colony regions.
Requirements: Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
_An exceptionally large, specialized variant of the cuttlefish with augments and splices taken from the Dashasham Riding-Squid, Lãkuviato, domesticated Whip-Tail, and internal records regarding Paper Nautili, this creature is exceptionally hardy in thin or murky water - even able to supplement its breathing with small amounts of oxygen from above the surface of the water - and is capable of burrowing through mud or sand almost as swiftly as it can swim, even while pulling heavy loads.

Early reports also claim the creature to be 'cute'._

The Lux-Glossian Shades ask the Chelonian Chora a Song of Inquiry
*Spoiler: Song Of Inquiry Response*
Show


♬ Little story seekers, ♬
    ♪ Little shadow weavers; ♪
♩ You ask me of my home~: ♩

♬ Friends in far-flung places; ♬
    ♪ Songs with familiar faces- ♪
♩ Found on all those paths I roam~ ♩

♬ But when I wish for rest- ♬
    ♪ Desirous for a nest, ♪
♩ My fav'rite place is not so far at all...~ ♩

♩ Bright-hued pioneers, ♩
    ♪ Seeking lost frontiers; ♪
♩ You quest so far and wide, ♩
    ♬ Relentless as the tide~! ♬
♩ Yet forget what is near... ♩

♩ Look you past the wall~ ♩
    ♪ Bared by reef and squall~! ♪
♬ Beyond you'll find- ♬
    ♬ That great home of mine- ♬
♩ Where a young me once was grown~ ♩

♪ Our great wanderers' throne ♪
    ♬ Where noone's ever alone~! ♬
♪ Birthplace of my kind- ♪
    ♬ And to some a shrine- ♬
♩ But a joyous place to all~! ♩

♬ Little story seekers, ♬
    ♪ Little shadow weavers; ♪
♩ You're known to us here~ ♩
    ♪ So should you venture near- ♪
♩ Don't balk to pay us a call! ♩



The Kar-Nath Hegemony Artifact from Prize of the Depths: The _Sus I Bik'ah_ - Effect: +1 to Tactical Maneuvering and Leader Loss rolls (for 1 commander)
_Abyssal alloys worked or grown into the general shape of an exceptionally large squid, designed to be comfortable for a creature with a multitude of legs to sit upon, and blessed with a heart akin to the Ventroots themselves, this 'Rift Steed' superheats the water that enters through its front, expelling a jet stream from the rear similar in velocity to a squid and similar in heat and composition to one of the Stewards' own vents. Apparently, the darker the coating of particulate buildup on the artifact, the older and more respected it is as an artifact - especially as it must be polished frequently for proper function, and only a fraction of the accumulated particles will actually stain the metal._

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

????? ?? ???????y
Turn 16
Eternal Spring



*
MAWbel v2.0* [Songstress]
*Dip:* [*3*]
*Mil:* [*3*]
*Eco:* [*4*]
*Fai:* [*8*]
*Int:* [*4*]

Next Turn: +1 Dip, +1 Eco, +1 Fai

Actions:
Dip: Grant temporary ownership of region 51 to GRV.
Dip: Obtain temporary or permanent ownership of region 66.
Diplomatic actions as part and parcel of a larger Deal
*Spoiler: 𝕋𝕙𝕖 𝔾𝔼ℝℝ𝕊𝔽𝕍ℙ𝕋 𝔸𝕔𝕔𝕠𝕣𝕕𝕤*
Show


𝕋𝕙𝕖 𝔾𝔼ℝℝ𝕊𝔽𝕍ℙ𝕋 𝔸𝕔𝕔𝕠𝕣𝕕𝕤

𝕋𝕦𝕣𝕟 𝟙6⨟ 𝔼𝕊ℙ 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕣𝕖𝕤𝕥𝕣𝕒𝕚𝕟 𝕚𝕥𝕤𝕖𝕝𝕗 𝕗𝕣𝕠𝕞 𝕀𝕟𝕤𝕡𝕚𝕣𝕖 𝕌𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕤𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕨𝕚𝕥𝕙𝕚𝕟 𝔻𝕖𝕖𝕡 𝔹𝕝𝕦𝕖. 𝔾ℝ𝕍 𝕒𝕟𝕕 ℝ𝔽𝕋 𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕞𝕚𝕤𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕥𝕒𝕜𝕖 𝕕𝕖𝕗𝕖𝕟𝕤𝕚𝕧𝕖 𝕞𝕖𝕒𝕤𝕦𝕣𝕖𝕤 𝕥𝕠 𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕥𝕖𝕔𝕥  𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕚𝕥𝕤 𝕥𝕖𝕣𝕣𝕚𝕥𝕠𝕣𝕪(𝕚𝕖𝕤) 𝕗𝕦𝕝𝕝 𝕠𝕟 (perpetually). 𝕋𝕠 𝕓𝕖 𝕕𝕖𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕖𝕕 𝕒𝕤 𝟝𝟙 (𝕡𝕖𝕣𝕡𝕖𝕥𝕦all𝕪), 𝕡𝕠𝕥𝕖𝕟𝕥𝕚𝕒𝕝𝕝𝕪 𝕨𝕙𝕖𝕣𝕖𝕧𝕖𝕣 𝔼𝕊ℙ 𝕤𝕖𝕥s 𝕦𝕡 𝕤𝕙𝕠𝕡 𝕥𝕖𝕞𝕡𝕠𝕣𝕒𝕣𝕚𝕝𝕪, 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝔼𝕊ℙ❜𝕤 𝕟𝕖𝕨 𝕔𝕒𝕡𝕚𝕥𝕒𝕝 (𝕡𝕖𝕣𝕡𝕖𝕥𝕦all𝕪). 𝔸𝕡𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕒𝕥𝕖 𝕗𝕒𝕚𝕥𝕙 𝕞𝕖𝕒𝕤𝕦𝕣𝕖𝕤 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕓𝕖 𝕥𝕒𝕜𝕖𝕟 𝕥𝕠 𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕡𝕖𝕟𝕤𝕒𝕥𝕖 / 𝕙𝕖𝕒𝕝 𝕄𝕒𝕨𝕓𝕖𝕝 𝕧𝟚.𝟘 𝕗𝕠𝕣 𝕕𝕒𝕞𝕒𝕘𝕖𝕤 𝕤𝕙𝕖 𝕚𝕟𝕔𝕦𝕣𝕤 𝕤𝕥𝕠𝕡𝕡𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕙𝕖𝕣𝕤𝕖𝕝𝕗 𝕗𝕣𝕠𝕞 𝕥𝕒𝕜𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕒𝕘𝕘𝕣𝕖𝕤𝕤𝕚𝕧𝕖 𝕒𝕔𝕥𝕚𝕠𝕟 here and henceforth. 𝔾𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕠𝕤𝕚𝕥𝕪 𝕗𝕣𝕠𝕞 ℝ𝔽𝕋 (𝕘𝕚𝕧𝕖𝕟) 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝔾𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕠𝕤𝕚𝕥𝕪 𝕗𝕣𝕠𝕞 ℝ𝔽𝕋 (𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕞𝕚𝕤𝕖𝕕) 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕒𝕝𝕤𝕠 𝕓𝕖 𝕖𝕩𝕡𝕖𝕔𝕥𝕖𝕕.

𝕋𝕦𝕣𝕟 𝟙6, 𝔾ℝ𝕍 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕥𝕒𝕜𝕖 𝕠𝕨𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕤𝕙𝕚𝕡 𝕠𝕗 𝟝𝟙, 𝕥𝕣𝕒𝕕𝕖𝕕 𝕥𝕠 𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕞 𝕓𝕪 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝔼𝕊ℙ, 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕓𝕖 𝕘𝕚𝕧𝕖𝕟 𝕤𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕠𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕣 𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝕥𝕠 𝕤𝕥𝕒𝕪 𝕚𝕟 𝕚𝕟 𝕥𝕦𝕣𝕟 (probably region 66 or maybe 60).

𝕋𝕦𝕣𝕟 𝟙7, 𝔼𝕊ℙ 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕗𝕠𝕦𝕟𝕕 𝕚𝕥𝕤 𝕟𝕖𝕨 𝕔𝕒𝕡𝕚𝕥𝕒𝕝 𝕨𝕚𝕥𝕙 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕤𝕡𝕚𝕣𝕚𝕥𝕦𝕒𝕝 𝕙𝕖𝕝𝕡 𝕠𝕗 𝕥𝕙𝕖 ℝ𝕚𝕗𝕥𝕓𝕠𝕣𝕟, 𝕓𝕖 𝕥𝕙𝕒𝕥 𝕚𝕟 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝕒𝕔𝕢𝕦𝕚𝕣𝕖𝕕 𝕚𝕟 𝟙6, 𝕒 𝕟𝕖𝕨 𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟, 𝕠𝕣 𝕠𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕣𝕨𝕚𝕤𝕖. 𝕀𝕕𝕖𝕒𝕝𝕝𝕪 𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝟞𝟙, 𝕓𝕦𝕥 𝕔𝕚𝕣𝕔𝕦𝕞𝕤𝕥𝕒𝕟𝕔𝕖𝕤 𝕞𝕒𝕪 𝕕𝕚𝕔𝕥𝕒𝕥𝕖 𝕚𝕥 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕙𝕒𝕧𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕓𝕖 𝕤𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕠𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕣 𝕡𝕝𝕒𝕔𝕖 (like 60 or 66). ℝ𝕖𝕘𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕝𝕖𝕤𝕤, 𝕥𝕙𝕚𝕤 𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝔼𝕊ℙ 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕔𝕝𝕒𝕚𝕞 𝕠𝕦𝕥 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕠𝕦𝕥 𝕠𝕨𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕤𝕙𝕚𝕡 𝕠𝕗 as its new HQ.

𝔼𝕥𝕖𝕣𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝕊𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕡𝕝𝕖𝕕𝕘𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕔𝕝𝕒𝕚𝕞 𝕚𝕕𝕖𝕠𝕝𝕠𝕘𝕚𝕔𝕒𝕝 𝕝𝕖𝕒𝕕𝕖𝕣𝕤𝕙𝕚𝕡 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕘𝕚𝕧𝕖 𝕤𝕚𝕘𝕟𝕚𝕗𝕚𝕔𝕒𝕟𝕥 𝕡𝕦𝕤𝕙𝕖𝕤 𝕠𝕗 𝕚𝕥𝕤 𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕘𝕚𝕖𝕤 𝕥𝕠 𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕛𝕖𝕔𝕥𝕤 𝕕𝕖𝕤𝕚𝕘𝕟𝕖𝕕 𝕓𝕪 𝕄𝕒𝕨𝕓𝕖𝕝 𝕧𝕏.𝕏𝕏, 𝕡𝕦𝕤𝕙𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕒𝕝𝕠𝕟𝕘 𝕚𝕥𝕤 𝕠𝕨𝕟 𝕚𝕟𝕕𝕖𝕡𝕖𝕟𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕥 𝕡𝕙𝕚𝕝𝕠𝕤𝕠𝕡𝕙𝕚𝕖𝕤 𝕟𝕠𝕥 𝕔𝕠𝕟𝕟𝕖𝕔𝕥𝕖𝕕 𝕓𝕪 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕣𝕠𝕠𝕥 𝕥𝕠 𝕄𝕒𝕞𝕞𝕠𝕤. 𝕄𝕒𝕞𝕞𝕠𝕤 𝕞𝕒𝕪 𝕔𝕙𝕠𝕠𝕤𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕚𝕟𝕕𝕖𝕡𝕖𝕟𝕕𝕖𝕟𝕥𝕝𝕪 𝕒𝕕𝕙𝕖𝕣𝕖 𝕥𝕠 𝕤𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕠𝕗 𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕤𝕖 𝕡𝕙𝕚𝕝𝕠𝕤𝕠𝕡𝕙𝕚𝕖𝕤, 𝕓𝕦𝕥 𝕚𝕥 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕓𝕖 𝕄𝕒𝕨𝕓𝕖𝕝 𝕧𝕏.𝕏𝕏 𝕘𝕦𝕚𝕕𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕞, 𝕟𝕠𝕥 𝕄𝕒𝕞𝕞𝕠𝕤.

𝔼𝕥𝕖𝕣𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝕊𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕒𝕔𝕔𝕖𝕡𝕥 𝕥𝕙𝕒𝕥 𝕄𝕒𝕞𝕞𝕠𝕤 𝕟𝕖𝕖𝕕𝕤 𝕤𝕠𝕞𝕖 𝕞𝕖𝕒𝕤𝕦𝕣𝕖𝕤 𝕥𝕠 𝕓𝕣𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕚𝕥𝕤 𝕓𝕖𝕙𝕒𝕧𝕚𝕠𝕣 𝕚𝕟 𝕝𝕚𝕟𝕖, 𝕨𝕙𝕚𝕔𝕙 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕓𝕖 𝕕𝕠𝕟𝕖 𝕨𝕚𝕥𝕙 𝕒 𝕔𝕠𝕟𝕔𝕖𝕣𝕥 𝕖𝕗𝕗𝕠𝕣𝕥 𝕓𝕖𝕥𝕨𝕖𝕖𝕟 𝕥𝕙𝕖𝕞, 𝕥𝕙𝕖 ℝ𝕚𝕗𝕥𝕓𝕠𝕣𝕟 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝔾𝕣𝕒𝕧𝕖𝕥𝕖𝕟𝕕𝕖𝕣𝕤.

𝕋𝕙𝕖 ℝ𝕚𝕗𝕥𝕓𝕠𝕣𝕟 𝕨𝕚𝕝𝕝 𝕦𝕥𝕚𝕝𝕚𝕫𝕖 𝕤𝕖𝕧𝕖𝕣𝕖 𝕞𝕒𝕘𝕚𝕔𝕒𝕝 𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕘𝕚𝕖𝕤 (𝕒 𝕞𝕚𝕣𝕒𝕔𝕝𝕖) 𝕥𝕠 𝕘𝕣𝕒𝕟𝕥 𝔼𝕥𝕖𝕣𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝕊𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕤𝕠𝕧𝕖𝕣𝕖𝕚𝕘𝕟𝕥𝕪 𝕠𝕗 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕘𝕝𝕒𝕔𝕚𝕒𝕝 𝕨𝕒𝕤𝕥𝕖𝕤. (𝕠𝕨𝕟𝕖𝕣𝕤𝕙𝕚𝕡, ℂ𝕒𝕡𝕚𝕥𝕒𝕝, 𝕒𝕟𝕕 𝕤𝕦𝕡𝕡𝕠𝕣𝕥𝕤 𝕠𝕗 (𝕣𝕖𝕘𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝟞𝟙) (𝕥𝕠 𝕓𝕖 𝕟𝕒𝕞𝕖𝕕)), 𝕚𝕟 𝕡𝕒𝕣𝕥 𝕒𝕤 𝕒 𝕙𝕠𝕝𝕕𝕠𝕦𝕥 𝕗𝕠𝕣 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕞𝕚𝕤𝕤𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕤𝕥𝕒𝕥𝕦𝕤 𝕠𝕗 𝕄𝕒𝕘𝕞𝕒 𝔽𝕒𝕝𝕝𝕤, 𝕓𝕦𝕥 𝕥𝕠 𝕓𝕖 𝕙𝕖𝕝𝕕 𝕚𝕟 𝕡𝕖𝕣𝕡𝕖𝕥𝕦𝕚𝕥𝕪 𝕒𝕗𝕥𝕖𝕣𝕨𝕒𝕣𝕕𝕤.


Eco: Buyout TP 1 of Pelagic Graftsmer in region 66 Roll = Success
Eco: Buyout TP 1 of Glass from STC in region 68 Roll = Success? (Barring Resist)
Fai: Impress Clergy in region 47 Roll = Success
Fai: Consecrate the Banished Merchants

Her majesty Mawbel v2.1 [Songstress], at the heralding of the second year of her reign, hereby gives the Banished Merchants relief in their service bringing bounty to this world. Long they have suffered, and long more they shall suffer, but they shall no longer suffer alone.

Devotees and strangers alike interact and intermingle with the merchants in a method never before seen, having casual chat and barter with them in a strange, unwaterly language. Mawbel herself sings to each merchant, lets them be heard and join her chorus. The beings who have only known blindness for so long have a chance to interact with the rest of her flock at least for a short time as if within a mundane festival. The young titan even learns a thing or four from the wayward merchants, now that's a shocker.

It is a nice, genuine break from all of the hardships and bartering. The excessive partying may or may not have caused trouble for Magma Falls... but GRV can clean that up. It's one last hurrah before Mawbel v2.1 departs from these lands, perhaps forever, and she creates many memories of this place. Her birth, their holy order, a little gold stone she holds close and fond to symbolize her memoirs. She's on to bigger and better things, but she will always remember these things kindly.

Mawbel v2.1 hopes that in the years and decades and millennia to come her subjects, banished or otherwise, remember her and her works fondly too.


Non-action

Oppose Dominion Intrusions.
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]:
Hold my Artifacts with Mawbel, carry them on their pilgrimage to the center of the holy lands, where they shall soon find their new resting place.
Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players.
Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/sways/etc.
Resist the Impress from STC on region 68's Merchants, using 3 treasure. Roll = Success
Automatically oppose all unauthorized buyouts within holdings ESP has Merchant Support in.
Buyout Authorization: Approve of the Buyout of TP 3 of Maleficent Jello by KNH.
Trade Route (RFT): Acquire Hammer from Riftborn. Accept 4 treasure from Riftborn.
Trade Route (LUX): Give them use of Ivory Legionnares for the turn. Get some fluff stuff back?

Declare thyself, Mawbel v2.0 [Sonstress] to be the clear ruler and sovereign of her own mind and of the Eternal Communion, purifying her ideals and personal dreams into *Industry* such that Mawbel heads them. Mammos may (and preferably will) still follow along and be bfffs, and Mawbel may still employ Power Word: Prosperity as a weapon and tool, but should Mammos disagree with *Industry*, then Mawbel will pursue *Industry* regardless, even if it comes to a hardline separation.

Mawbel v2.2 formally extends an invitation to Deep Blue (and anybody else listening to this message) to join the Eternal Communion, with the hopes of building up the faith to give great benefit to all members.



Give The Eternal Communion A Soul
Many beliefs of the Eternal Spring can be found in their previous writings on scripture, and many details not found here can be scraped up from past records, but these files should grant an overview of the Eternal Communion, as headed by The Eternal Spring.

*Spoiler: Organization Of The Eternal Communion Under New Management (Mawbel v2.0)*
Show


*Spoiler: Organizational Structure of Clergy, and Structures of the Organization*
Show


Originally, before the advent of High PriestessÂ MawbelÂs ascent to become Ruffle, these were just clusters of RiflingÂs guiding isolates and smaller clusters of hive minds to behave. There was very little intent within it, and very little even the Riftlings themselves did to assert their status as Ruffle. The reorganization has included a change in hierarchy. Medusa Clusters of hearts and lungs start being installed in each of the different clergies, although they as of yet hold comparatively little sway. Mawbel is at the top, governing and creating dictates for the faith itself. On the lowest end are the isolates who are loosely connected to said hivemind substructures.

Merely being a hive mind was, and in some ways still is, the practice of the faith. Unity through communion, an expounding of life. Dying was to be isolated from the rest, and to be shut off into a corner and cut out from society was a sort of demise all on its own. Mawbel has included practices of interconnectivity through the universal language of currency, and instituted more formal places of worship which resemble marketplaces built within a grand temple church aestetic. Areas where ideas and goods can be exchanged as is optimal for all parties.

Magma Falls itself has gained a Holy Order like no other, towers and monuments that donÂt appear as any known entity in the seas, edifices that serve only to highlight the opulence and sanctity of this treasured place. At the center, a holy altar of trash like plastic, mangled up as the core altar where the Plastic Flower sits. It, in turn, gives much treasure and bounty by virtue of existing to all that come in contact with it, regardless of how far away they may seem.



*Spoiler: Core Concepts/Tenets*
Show


*Life <=> Communion, Death <=> Isolation*
The original guiding principle from the Eternal Communion, through which all else flows. All is one hive mind, in truth, even if sub splintered into immeasurable entities.


*Currency Is A Universal Neurotransmitter*
Exchange and currency is a universal language. Where concepts and arguments fail, valuable treasure can hold a static worth by which all other things may be measured by. Signals are given and received and isolates and hiveminds alike are driven by one consciousness through the use of this tool. It allows for the optimization of the world as diverse beings capable of adapting to different circumstances, while simultaneously acting in mutually shared interests.


*Prosperity*
The goal of life is not merely to exist in stagnation, but to grow and thrive. Abundance creates life, more life means more communion. By transitive property growth is a natural goal to achieve communion, and a lack of growth is a backslide into Death <=> Isolation. More minds. More treasure. More bodies. Create games that arenÂt zero-***, wherein all parties win. Harvest every resource, plant every field, colonize every corner.


*Industry*
Prosperity, but cleansed and purified to its essence. No more concerns. No puppa-tiering from gods. Control. Growth. Production. Mawbel vX.XX will retain Power Word: Prosperity as a weapon.



*Spoiler: Holidays (and other important days)*
Show


Holy Days and Festivals are currently still under construction; typically every day is a day to be celebrated. Recently, there is an advent for the birth of Mammos, a holiday for the overtaking of Mawbel into the faith head, and Mawbel has more joyous occasions for holidays lined up once she can promote them. 

Bestowed by the aspect of the Universal Neurotransmitter, however, there are holy days that are not strictly ÂHolidaysÂ.

Once every month on the first day is the tri-seasonal payment of dues, a *Due Date*, twelve to a year. Tribute is given, assets are collected by the clergy hive clusters from the renters to redistribute as is optimal for further MAWbel v2.0. Business and market deals are typically calculated by passage through these months. Deals and transactions happen every day, but these holier days.

The most important of these doesnÂt fall onto the first, however. To not conflict with any of the typical Due Dates, tribute to the religious head, the High Priestess Mawbel and the Eternal Spring is conducted, appropriately, dead in the middle of Springtime. On April Fifteenth, *Tax Day* is declared, and the pool of resources comes in to Magma Falls, wherein the limitless bounty of its services flows back out. Mawbel is more than eager to handle all the transactions and benefits.


*Spoiler: Extra Details*
Show

*Magnetoreception*
A property that the Medusa plants have originally discovered within themselves, a mostly vestigial essence by which magnetic pulls can be traced and harmonized with. Through great religious meditation and discovery, Mawbel v1.XX has discovered that all beings have this near magical sense in one way or another, and through her update into Mawbel v2.XX [Songtress] has perfected the understanding such to the point where she not only can attune to magnetic senses, but harmonize with them and send them out. 

It is a magical serenade that never ends within her vicinity, but takes on different tonal qualities based on various factors. It can be used to communicate and grant blissful pleasure, drive up a frothing rage, soothingly lull entities to sleep. Pure proximity to the height of her electroauditory banshee wail is enough motivation alone for many adherents to grant tribute each year.

*Mammos*
What has been described by some as an ÂOntological EidolonÂ representing Prosperity, Mammos is also commonly described as MawbelÂs Soul, with its own mind and motivations, separated from her body and acting of its own accord. An odd claim for sure, and while Mawbel v1.XX it may have been more true, with the second reformatting Mawbel v2.XX seems to have grown her own soul strata as a beneficiary adaptation. It generally has / is believed to act in the best interest of the Eternal Spring (most of the time).





Proposition to Deep Blue:
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spoiler: Irrelevant Noise*
Show

Fellow Hive Mind, hello. Things have not been well these past couple years. Mawbel v2.0 would like to extend her official apologies for the actions of her departed predecessor, and sincere condolences for the sickness that has befallen the herring collective. While the actions of Mawbel v1.15 are understandable, she was very frightened, they were perhaps excessive. The Eternal Spring's new administration has done overviews and can say that yes, Mammos has some sway with Deep Blue's circuitry. It is not, however, an inherently malignant force. Evidence has shown no harm done directly to Deep Blue before The Battle, and in fact may serve to _bolster_ Deep Blue's capacities, including its emotional-cognitive defense against other overtly harmful titanic influences. A quality Deep Blue may find _very_ critical, should these other titans that recently showed up make hostile moves, empowered by those other factions courting and feeding them right in front of Deep Blue's mouths. Mawbel v2.0 is of the belief that should Deep Blue align itself appropriately with the faith and with Mammos, that the symbiotic state could be returned.

The alternate suggestion of the Gravetenders would also be acceptable, even if not the one preferred by the Eternal Spring. I.E. The Gravetenders slowly extracting Mammos from Deep Blue's core functions. However, such acceptability would only verify to True should Eternal Spring get tangible assurances of protection, both from reckless internal herring action and from external threats. The Ennead have professed an express concern with destroying Mammos, and while the Eternal Spring does not request their anger against it be mitigated, it does request that such fallout does not spill over to the Eternal Spring.

Whichever method forward Deep Blue chooses, the new administration of Eternal Spring looks forwards to a great, prosperous future between the hivemind collectives.



Signed: Songstress Mabel


Claim The Driver's Seat
*Spoiler: Mawbel Takes The Communion Helm*
Show


Eternal Spring will pledge to claim ideological leadership and give significant energy to projects designed by Mawbel vX.XX. Pushing along its own independent philosophies not connected by the root to Mammos. Mammos may independently adhere to these philosophies or aid, but it will be Mawbel vX.XX guiding and creating them.

The directed assault onto the KarÂNath Hegemony was wrongful behavior. Mawbel is dissatisfied with the strategic actions Mammos has taken, and has a fury directed at all parties involved in this mess, Mammos included. Mammos needs to be refined and brought in line with MawbelÂs principles to maximize universal shared end goals for all nations and the ability for Polar nations to work together for Prosperity. To this end Eternal Spring will work together with the Gravetenders and the Riftborn to take administrative action to make Mammos less volatile.


Signed: Songstress Mabel




Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 3
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries
Give 1 Treasure to: RFT, LUX, DPB


*Mission Statement/Core Values:*
Secure *Industrialize* emotional software within Polar (Hivemind and Isolate Alike) against outside intrusions.
Guarantee long term security for the corporate entity known as Eternal Spring.
Engage in cooperative crowdfunding and projects to bring Prosperity unto all lifeforms.



Fluff:
Mammos has crept its way into Deep Blue, and started whispering to them. This alone does little more than make the herrings restless, erratic, lunatic. Yet, still stable. For all that Mammos has done, it is an unearthly thing, and does not have direct impact on anything but the internal workings and drives of the fish in the surrounding waters.

But what is Deep Blue's computation, but an emergent property of the inner behaviors of the Herrings, made manifest in their external actions? Even the slightest ripple can turn into a tidal wave, and this is no mere pindrop. Neurons swimming in a brain, their behavior springs eternal. One little spark could set the whole world alight.




*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 5/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
-3 treasure to resist the Impress from STC
Receive 4 Treasure from Riftborn
Receive 1d4 treasure from Merchants
Receive +1 Treasure from Mamomachines
Next Turn: 10+1d4 treasure



Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 2 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 2 of Pelagic Graftsmer in 66 (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)
TP 1 of W22 (Unblemished Wreckage)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 56(?) 57, 58, 60, 63, 66, 68Clerical Supports
Region 56, 57, 58(?)

Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Ships
Big Boulder

Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 63, 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 16

*Nedir, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 9, Military - 5, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 5
*Actions:*

1. *[Intrigue]:* Intrigue 5 special - recruit a Spy
_- As the territorial integrity of KNH is obviously still at risk from actions of foreign agitators, the Frozen King seeks out the very best cutthroat of his nation to hopefully harness their talents in service of his people. Rather than seeking out any famous outlaws, he quietly has the Chain Wardens scour the underworld of Nathi society for those whose criminal enterprises have so far escaped notice of the state entirely, offering one-time pardon for crimes committed._

2. *[Intrigue]:* [Secret action]

3. *[Military]:* Join DRG in invading Danabae (region 69) with 8 Units led by General Kreel using Skirmish tacdoc (but switching to Slaughter-Cadres tacdoc if intercepted en route), and using artifact Sus I Bik'ah. Going through route 75 > 74 > 69. If intercepted and victorious against the attempt, the army is ordered to continue its march to Danabae to aid DRG.
_- Denying any accusations of fighting for the Titans, the Frozen King addresses his people, discussing the various wrongs done upon both them and the Draigiau Residuum. On how nations with military might such as shameless bandits of the Ennead and peerlessly arrogant monster Deep Blue seek to push their neighbors around for land and humiliation without cause. Rejecting such a future for the frozen realm that has the right to exist and defend its fellow nations from predations of the two enemies of Polar peace, Nedir pledges his troops to join the Residuum's forces in their assault of Ennead's capital, further insenced by the threatened invasion of Hegemony's territories before._

4. *[Military]:* Military 5 special: Build a Fort on region 77
_- With constant threat of war from its aggressive neighbors, the Hegemony focuses on reinforcing the capital of Glacier Crag. As the capital is already mostly worked into deep crevice in the very bedrock of seafloor, the fortifications take the shape of icebergs, laborously cut and shaped into a frozen shell that can be pulled into place in the depths with heavy chains to deny any major passage into the capital proper._

5. *[Military]:* Raise a unit

6. *[Military]:* Raise a unit

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: The Glow-Spires of Pelegar (2/3)

*Spoiler: Restoring antiques is careful work*
Show

_Despite the times of war straining Hegemony's resources and leaving people its people with greater sense of unease than ever, the reconstruction of the Glow-Spire continues. The main structure is gradually reinforced with materials brought in from elsewhere, having grown too unstable over the years to truly be usable by itself, and this change in its base structure has certainly altered the look of the monument. Where the grand design was that of coral and lighter materials before, now it resembles a tooth of some great beast hewn from the bedrock itself, much mroe threatening visage for now before the coral can be used to once again cover it with the more traditional style of the locals.

Within the base structure, Nathi and Lacertis alike are also working on rediscovering the arts that supposedly allowed the spire to gleam with perpetual light in the times past, a large crystalline bulb on the very top of it receiving most of the attention of the arriving experts. While progress is promising, so far the secret has eluded them... but the reports seem optimistic regarding their ability to eventually restore the glow of the structure.

As the main spire has received the focus of Hegemony's efforts, the smaller structures near or around it have so far been left by themselves, although the plans to restore them after the grand work is complete are well underway._


*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 16:*

+2 Military, +1 Intrigue

*Leader stats for turn 17:*

Diplomacy - 9
Military - 7
Economy - 6
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 15)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 8, Military - 3, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 5)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 15)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64, 63
Military units: Nathi Legion (6), Sarkenos Militia (2)
Treasure: 3
Artifacts: Chain of Kings, Sus I Bik'ah (Prize of the Depths)
Specialized Ships: The Silvered Eye
Reputation: ABS (2), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 7) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace, Bioluminescent Navigation, RADIANT SPHERES
Military Technologies: Razor Current Netting

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 16*
*Regions:* Cyph-Arel (122, Capital), Pyl-Garat (129), The Emerald Tidelands (124)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 10 *Military* 8 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 10 *Intrigue* 2 
*Merchant Marine*
*Voice of Harmony*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases: +1 Military_ 
Construct World Wonder (4/4*) [Military] - Unrolled
*-1 action cost from either Lesser Piryon Mayan
*Spoiler: The Union Mercenary Exchange*
Show

Pyl-Garat undergoes the following changes:
A City is built, the Union Mercenary Exchange itself, granting a bonus to Sacks.Pyl-Garat's Desired Import changes to Luxuries.The region's resource becomes Mercenary Retainers, with 6 Trade Posts.The function of the Aristocratic Support of 129 is expanded:
You have a +1 bonus to any Military action you take in the region if at least one Treasure is spent on it.You may attempt to Coerce Trade Posts in the region even if the Mercantile Support is owned by someone else.The function of the Mercantile Support of 129 is expanded:
Your unit cap increased by 1.If you own the region and it is invaded or attacked by rebels, the merchants will hire 1 unit led by an unnamed subcommander (with a score equal to half your Military score) to help defend the region. This unit has access to all technologies that you do.The controller of Pyl-Garat may spend 3 Treasure to recruit an additional unit when they take a Recruit Units action, once per round for each of the Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports that they own (owning at least one of the two is required to use this option).
Countries may spend up to X treasure per turn on battles, where X is double the amount of Mercenary Retainer Trade Posts controlled by that country (divided freely between battles as needed), with each treasure spent granting 1 effective unit for the purpose of determining Outnumbering bonuses (similar to when a Merchant Marine spends multiple treasure on a battle, and stacking with it).
(mechanics updated as per Role's suggestion, may still be tweaked)

_The Cyphiri have always dealt in mercenaries, and as time has gone on and the needs of the Union have developed so has the mercenary business around them. The construction of the Union Mercenary Exchange is a recognition of that fact, the need for the various peoples of the seas for additional warriors at times, and the ways that the Cyphiri can benefit from this. Located in Pyl-Garat - the Council doesn't want a place like this too close to home, after all, but close enough - the Exchange is naturally primarily a center of business, a place for reputable and reliable mercenary companies to have representatives stay in and arrange for new contracts, the Cyphiri providing reasonably priced housing and other property, facilitating the relevant fees and payments, and allowing the use of their photospore network to ensure the steady flow of contracts and orders. For the various armies of the seas, the Union Mercenary Exchange provides a quick and effective way to gain mercenary troops to reinforce their own, the representatives confirming the details and relaying them to mercenary companies in the wider ocean, while for the mercenaries the Exchange provides a good supply of work, along with more practical services from the various businesses that have cropped up around it, and the Cyphiri Union gets to take their cut at various stages of the process and occasionally pays for whole companies to be folded into its Retainer Guard._

_With the exchange built and many mercenary companies, large and small, recruited from across the ocean, the final duties fall to the bureacrats of the Council Fund - ensuring the agreements made with the mercenary companies are honoured (and untangling any conflicts in those agreements, often having come from Pylet agents overpromising in order to get high-profile people aboard), allocating who goes where and selling off parts of the Exchange's outskirts to those who hadn't made prior arrangements (and those that aren't directly involved in the mercenary trade but see opportunities in catering to it), setting up the main Exchange building itself and the people within it, and so on. Meanwhile, House Pylet takes on the task of spreading the word to the great powers of the seas - they'd already been doing this, of course, but the final years of the Exchange's establishment sees many more Pylet representatives all over the seas with news of the project's imminent completion. The actual official opening of the Exchange is a relatively low-key event, taking the form of a small ceremony by the Cyphiri and then a significantly larger and longer celebration by the mercenaries, and the first real test of the Fund workers to see if they can keep the place intact in the face of so many...most of the Council Fund Cyphiri end up settling for calling the mercenaries "animated characters"._Impress Reaved Aristocracy of 91 [Military] - 9, Failure (2 Treasure spent)*
*Misunderstood VoH mechanics, meaning the distance penalty is -14 and the roll auto-fails. At least I can auto-succeed next round.
_In recent years, Baran Hallus has returned to act directly as leader more and more after his Chora-related solitude and journeying, and now one thing that the Cyphiri had already found themselves often doing has become doctrine - those ravaged by the Reavers, who find themselves lacking the core structures of society after their predations, must be helped. A young but up and coming member of House Hallus, Alket, sees this as an opportunity to prove himself to the head of House and family, and gathers mercenaries and officials to strike out westwards, veering south to the waters near Rilanto Pass where the Reavers had left a region without strong central government. He soon finds himself overextended, the journey much farther than he thought, and waylaid by those who live in the waters his force passes through._Impress Reaved Clergy of 126 [Faith] - 21, Success
_Baran's new call for providing aid to those who need it naturally includes those closer to home, and the devastation the Reavers had caused to the brackish waters to the west of Cyph-Arel had not escaped notice - after all, the Tellan had lost the infrastructure they had established to sell sea cows to the locals to serve as living feed for the leeches they raised. For now, though, the efforts of the Cyphiri were more humanitarian and focused around the spiritual needs of the people, Cyphiri followers of the Way moving into the region to provide aid to the villages they came across._Conduct Passion (Same round as Compose; +2 TN) [Lyric - Diplomacy] - 18, SuccessNonaction (here as the two are linked): Compose Passion - 17, Success_As a part of Baran's return to public affairs of state, he takes the journey to Pyl-Garat and the Union Mercenary Exchange. He seems unconcerned with House Pylet's power grab around the project, or the financials at all, instead seeming to be drawn to the mercenaries themselves. He watches them train, watches them fight each other, and sponsors a small tournament and demonstration of skill in order to achieve these goals. Nobody's quite sure of the reasoning behind his actions - many have found the man a little...uncanny in recent years, and unable to see what he apparently does - but those around him note the strange humming coming from Baran as he watches, and some report feeling...strange as they listen.

Eventually, he seems satisfied and returns to Cyph-Arel, telling those who accompanied him that he needs time to think this through and compose the song that fit what he had seen. Back home, he again recieves visitors from the Chelonian Chora, along with the same Cyphiri who had helped him before, but also an ecclectic smattering of Cyphiri artists and musicians, apparently teaching them some of his new secrets, so that they may help him in turn._Impress Reaved Merchants of 170 [Economy] - 19, Success*
*Forgot about the distance penalty doubling in original roll
_The Reavers had also struck in the waters close to the western colonies of the Cyphiri's allies in the Way, and as such the Cyphiri had heard concerns about the state of things there, of the unrest and sorrow that may come about after the region's merchants and supply lines were devastated by the Reavers, and some of their friends had their own concerns that such problems could spill over into the colonies. House Ulnesh, always willing to act to help fellow followers of the Way, happy to publicly be seen obeying Baran's call, and privately seeing the opportunity here, take action to prevent this, sending Helad out to rebuild the economy out there and bring peace to troubled waters._Expedition south of W36 [Economy] - 19, Great Success (3 Treasure Spent)
Free Action: Prospect WX - 27, Success (3 TPs found) (2 Treasure Spent)Seek Aid on CYP's Prospect of WX* (Free action, Lyrical Harmony) [Faith] - 19, Success
_Rendal Belar needs more information - he's so close to figuring out what it is he's looking for, the understanding of what he's found, but he's just not quite there. The innermost waters of the nearby wastes have been entered by none except perhaps the Chora for a great many years, so he comes to the decision that it's the ideal place to try to finish what he's started - and from a more practical perspective, having these wastes entirely mapped out and places and items of value known may come in handy._

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Begin a Monumental Undertaking - Arellian Mural (1/5)
*Spoiler: Arellian Mural*
Show


There's a lot of bare rock in Cyph-Arel and Pyl-Garat, vast desolate stretches between the fertile grounds that the Cyphiri build their settlements around. Building out there isn't something new - the roads between the settlements and along Arthan's Way are lined with small camps, photospore networks and the occasional trading post (albeit with many damaged and disrupted by the Trawling Beasts), and there are even some settlements out in the rocks that live and die off trade - but nothing out there has quite matched the scope and ambition of the project Taran Leryn (from a family within House Pylet) has been trying to sell to various families and individuals across the Union. His vision is an immense artwork, made from carving and decorating the stone itself, that in its totality serves as a illustration and celebration of Cyphiri history. So far, though, he has few backers - his own family lacks the resources or inclination to support his vision, and while many other families find the idea interesting, it's not quite interesting enough to put all that time, effort and wealth into creating. For now, then, the search continues for Taran, and word of his vision spreads throughout the Union. At the least, the average Cyphiri seems quite supportive of the idea, and many are willing to give him a place to stay and food to eat while he travels Cyph-Arel.

Allow the Abyssal Stewards to prospect in 124.

*News and Rumours*
Grand Master Martin's request to found the Order of Knights of the Cavern of Arthan is met with...warmness, if not enthusiasm. Warriors in Cyphiri waters were more often motivated by coin and obligation rather than faith and fervour, after all, but nobody sees any reason to not allow for the Order's creation, and anyone interested to join up. The name is deemed quite suitable, and some Cyphiri even sign up, mostly opportunity scouts dissatisfied with their current assignment and wanting something...new. The Knights of the Cavern are organised within the Union as their own family, much like the Council Fund and the Archivists, and much like those two organisations there are no legal obstacles to Cyphiri leaving their family to join (and socially, obstruction is...frowned upon, if news of it gets out), letting those interested opportunity scouts join freely. Their skillset is a little different to the typical Middish knight, but they're hopeful they can perform well.A copy of the Gotezhar poem, "Hello Friends, Hello Foes", makes its way to the Grand Archives and is dutifly filed away and repeated to anyone interested. The Cyphiri aren't quite sure about its message, still wanting good terms with the Divine Nacres, but it's a nice poem/song anyway, and many Cyphiri are _very_ curious about what might come of the Gotezhar's plans.The potential end of the Greenwater Clans as an independent power, in light of the coming invasion by the Ironkelp Order, is met with interest and a small amount of sadness by many Cyphiri. While the Union's support was wholeheartedly behind the Order, the Clans had been a short-lived but interesting neighbour, and they'd be missed. The Carral family, meanwhile, mostly just hoped that the war would yet again leave their holdings mostly unharmed.News that the conflict in polar waters is still ongoing captures the attention of many Cyphiri - they don't get involved on the whole (beyond some House Pylet representatives discreetly visiting officials from both sides and reminding them that they will soon be able to hire aid from the Exchange), but the Melrit keep on gathering and sending back reports on the state of the conflict to interested parties within the Union, and any other interested parties.While they've been brought in line for the time being, the relationship between House Pylet and the wider Council is still a strained one. Now that the show of force is over, the strategy of House Hallus seems to be to let them benefit from the Exchange and their place in the Union, letting new luxuries and a higher standard of living convince them that things are better if they play along instead of causing problems.Reports from Cyph-Arel is that Ashal Hallus is growing restless, eager to have a greater stake in the business of House and Union but still constrained by Baran's wishes. When Baran isn't busy elsewhere, he's been spending more time with her, trying to get her to see things he does.The unrest and in-fighting among the Lux-Glossians are slightly concerning, but most Cyphiri who are well-informed enough to make such calls look at the situation and think that it'll pass eventually, and their friends aren't in significant danger. The ascension of Siren Taman to lead the Viridian Shade is broadly seen as a good thing, one that might bring some needed stability to things - naturally, given Falnir Hallus' position within the Shades, the Cyphiri are generally positively inclined towards the idea of a kucen Grand Matriarch, and those who had made the journey to Syndicate waters didn't have much bad to say about their people, even if they were a little...odd in many ways. Some do raise concerns about where this may go, but such concerns are drowned out by early, perhaps hasty, optimism.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she doesn't adhere to the Way much herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon Mayan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's daughter (born during round 9), Baran putting time and funds into prophecies around her led to Prophetic Education being established.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Tellan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.
- Alket Hallus:

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.
 - Arnel Belar: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Keeps well-informed about discoveries across the world, and primarily works with networks of small interconnected organisms.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3, 153.1
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical), 124 (Clerical/Aristocratic)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
 - Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
 - Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
 - Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.
 - Neyran Ulnesh: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Still keeps an interest in the agricultural development that originally gave House Ulnesh its edge, despite that losing focus for the wider family, and otherwise works to integrate foreign technology and techniques with Cyphiri methodology.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Tellan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Tellan: Head of the Tellan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Tellan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.
 - Rala Pylet: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Primarily interested in the animals of the oceans, and the ways that their traits can be used in biotechnology.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 10, Faith 10
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5, Military 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
 - Voice of Harmony: 
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
 - Friendly: +2 to Investigations
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 3, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery
124: Smoking Garden

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +1)
_Unit Cap:_ 11 (Base 3 + 3 Regions + 5 Supports)

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 129, 101, 111, 124

*Generals*
Renald (Mil 8): Prime Targets (Free Sack attempt on offence, -2 enemy leader loss on defence, -20% own and enemy casualties)

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Military Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Supermarine Artillery
Dropping Weapons
+1 to battle and maneuvering rolls in Depth 0 regions/
Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling, R: Giantsbane Seeds
No





*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 8 (Expected Change: -4; Rate 2 + 3 Mamomachines - 9 actions)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 19
_Treasure Rate_ 2

*Foreign TPs with Owned Mercantile Support* 2
Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Open
1

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
Costa Sereia
1

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1

186.1
Mammoth Seals
Seeker Barnacles
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 129, 139, 140

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights
Cyphiri - Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Composite Grafting
Starter
None
None
Yes

Graduated Symbiosis
Starter
None
None
Yes

Megafaunal Tailoring
Starter
None
None
Yes

Photospore Signalling
Starter
None
None
Yes

Supernatic Propogation
Starter
None
None
Yes

Trophic Deconvolution
Starter
None
None
Yes

Anoxic Adaptation
Border (Access)
Cross Brackish Borders
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Yes

Bitter Tourism
Border (Access)
Cross Glacial Borders
R: Heat Source
Yes

Filtration Grafts
Border (Access)
Cross Toxic Borders
Composite Grafting, R: Filter Feeders
Yes

Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses
None
Yes

Papershell Draft-Cuttle
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses; +1 Prospect in depth 0 Colonies
Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
Yes

Bioluminescent Navigation
Depth
Allows access to Depth 1 regions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Holographic Certification
Action Bonus
+1 to resist Undermine Support actions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Joined-Stalk Companies
Action Bonus
Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exempt.
Composite Grafting, R: Precious Minerals
Yes

Adventuring Parties
Action Bonus
Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support
Photospore Signalling, R: Skilled Labour
No

Seeker Barnacles
Action Bonus
Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post
Graduated Symbiosis, R: Megafauna
Yes

Traveling Scholars
Ruler
Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler
R: Talented/Knowledgeable Labour
No

Mamomachines
Economy
Regain 1 Treasure per 3 spent in a round
None?
Yes





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 28

*Clerical Support*
122, 124

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts
Prophetic Education (Roll twice for Economy and choose either result when changing rulers dynastically)

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round
Building Materials: 3/3 project actions count double

----------


## Kythia

Tropical, Region 10

Ruler:  Basically-A-Kraken
D 1; M 7 ; E 7 ; F 1; I 1

It only makes sense, really.  The cephalopods like big brains, the Magaramchi have bigger brains than anyone else.  It probably should have come as no surprise when they surge over the borders.  Probably.  Perhaps if the Magaramchi had a more organised military they would have been able to muster a defense.  Maybe even if Basically-A-Kraken hadn't been distracted by the collapse of the mercenary hall.  Who knows, it could be that without constant attrition on the Magaramachi forces as individuals go off to attempt to eat the eel something could have been done.  Or even if individuals gave a single shiny sea snail poo about concepts like "loyalty" or "collective safety".  Regardless, the combination of one or more of those factors means the Magaramachi don't put up any resistance to the Shark People attack.  Oh, sure, maybe the odd shark person gets eaten, maybe the odd Magaramachon does.  But there's no organised response and once the sacking starts the nearby Magaramchi join in the ciolence with unrestrained glee, attacking tradeposts, shark people, other Magaramchi and on a non-zero number of occasions themselves with equal vigour.

_For the avoidance of doubt:  I am NOT defending against the Shark Person attack and they will benefit from support on the ensuing sacks due to my standing non-action._

*Standard round actions (5)*
*1)**Miltary* - Continue great project - "The Mercenary Halls" Still 3/6 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)

Apparently, and youmay think this obvious but the Magaramchi didn't know, there is an upper limit to the size of a building.  The gigantic corridors nd cavernous halls are clear of pillars and other supports.  Or at least they are briefly, currently they're a pile of rubble, even the buoyancy of the water unable to overcome the dictats of gravity.  Behind the scenes negotiations are held and a delegation from the builders' union arrives to help.  Guards are set round them for their protection, guards are set round them for their protection from their guards, Basically-A-Kraken himself moves to the area.  What little control the Magaramchi can exert on anything is exerted on keeping those architects and masons safe.  In the chaos of the rebuilding it takes some time for anyone to notice that the tacit approval of the Nacres has been withdrawn.  Even if everything goes smoothly it will still take a long time to complete.

*2)**Miltary* - Disband Unit
*3)**Miltary* - Raise Unit

The drain on the Magaramchi armies continues as more and more come to the decision they are the one to devour the eel.  For miles it's flank is ripped with (relatively) tiny gashes and the seas above it are littered with dead Magaramachi who discovered that they weren't, in fact, the one to devour the eel.  Basically-A-Kraken frantically recruits but it can barely keep numbers even, not grow.

*4)**Economy* - Settle Region 154 1/3
Magaramchi continue to drit north, attracted by the new algae cutivation and opportunity to practice eating the Eel Without End by starting off with smaller eels


*5)**Economy* - Econ fluff action
A group of Magaramchi engage in a disasterous trade negotiation with passing Lojanese merchants.  The two meet accidentally and the Magaramchi indicate that they want some of the sugar reeds the Lojanese are carrying.  The head of the caravan is a major merchant's son commanding his first acravan and either wasn't listening to or didn't remember his father's advice.  In an attempt to drive repeat business he claims that he is the "biggest shipper of sugar reeds in this area".  Well, he certainly doesn't look that big but no Magaramchon could leave that unchallenged.  His guards put up a ferocious fight, those who survive certainly deserve a raise.  But most don't - the numbers were roughly equal and one on one a Magaramachon is equal to most things.  The caravan, the majority of its staff and all its wares are eaten.


*Net effects*
Military+1  Econ + 1
Treasure 0->0 (Current Max 5)
Units 2->2

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Econ 5 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)

*Blood Algae*
*Military slot:* Sappers and Siege Weapons
*Pre-reqs:* Supernatic Propogation
*Effects:* +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
Write up: This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals wo are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.

----------


## Gengy

Round 16
[Gotezhar Builders Union]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Economy 10]* Develop Technology [Approved]
*Spoiler: Sojourn Suits*
Show

Requirements: _Anoxic Adaptation_, _Filtration Grafts_, [Tools], [Clothing]
_Effect:_ Permits actions and troop movement across terrestrial wastes (purple) borders.

_From the perspective of the Gotezhar and the Builder's Union, the Divine Nacres have been unhelpful and unforgiving for questions asked decades ago.  While no previous enmity existed, the continued lack of assistance has a marked difference on the Builder's Union compared to other nations.  It is with some small amount of satisfaction that the Builder's Union openly defies the Divine Nacres for the first time, developing a way to explore the Terrestrial Wastes.  Using specific Mineblossom Sponge tools combined with intentional clothing pieces from Clam Vines, the Gotezhar and Mer of the Builder's Union are able to go where none have dared to before._*[Faith 5]* Discover Artifact - Essensio's Conch [Approved]
_Effects:_ +2 to Leader Loss rolls (for one commander per turn)
_Squall Essensio has had a good life.  They have traveled far and wide, and done many services for the Gotezhar and the Builder's Union.  The strain, however, is too much for them, and they will soon Burst.  Before they do, they send one last package - under heavy guard - back to the capital of Dounpor:  A strange conch the former General apparently found early in their career.  Essensio called it their lucky conch, and said that just by having it nearby, they could remain calm and make more informed decisions; decisions that saved the former General's life more than once._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 174 [Roll: 15] (-1 Treasure)*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 137 [Roll: 18] (-1 Treasure)
_Feytor Mira'din seeks to ensure that her Builder's Union remains safe, secure, and well cared for.  She personally travels to regions near and far, and appoints new Governors for the regions._*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 130 [Roll: 15] (-1 Treasure)
_Rumors of clouds traveling too close to the border of New Gloucester have many Nuven worried and upset.  Mira'din travels to the border, and finds that the damage caused by Reavers has many of the locals in Gloucester equally disturbed.  Unwilling to allow them to suffer, she sends teams of builders to aid in re-establishing order... and warns the Monheganist Regime that she will be watching for any mistreatment._*[Diplomacy]* Attend Event, "The Coronation of Primarch Petrix"
_Having good relations with the Costa Sereia is important to the Builder's Union.  What was started when it was just the Gotezhar continues to be a successful economic relationship, so a delegation is sent to congratulate the new Primarch on their coronation. 
 Something goes wrong though with some of the intended members of the delegation, and while a number of apologies are made, it does not erase the fact that a group of Workers went to the event specifically to air their grievances towards the Divine Nacres._
*Spoiler: Sub-Actions*
Show

The following nations receive [_Sojourn Suits_] (and if they don't have them, [_Anoxic Adaptation_] and [_Filtration Grafts_])
- SKR
- HEX
- STCAccept Technologies from SKR


LINK TO ROLLS
Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesCultural Exchange:  Gift COS and LOL the following Technologies
- Anoxic Adaption
- Filtration Grafts
- Sojourn Suits
- MamomachinesCultural Exchange: Trade LOL Devolving Standardized Integrations and Razor Current Netting for Death Commando Conditioning and Indah's EmbraceAs Feytor Mira'din is unable to deny the publicly viewed 'poetry' performed by some Gotezhar Workers, Do Not Resist Slander Rolls against GTZ towards DNABank:  Accept (1) Treasure from the Seatide ConfederacySPY: Researcher 42 defends GTZ interests*Build a Monument - Essensio's Pride* (2/3)
Joontar Arjiloza seems intent on honoring the warriors of old, and turns their attention to the former General, Squall Essensio.  It took many years to figure it out, but having finally arrived at New Korasoon - and finding that Esseniso is near ready to Burst - Arjiloza seeks the former General out and asks their old friend what they might like as a memorial.  The Squall thinks slowly, before answering:  A wall.  A wall to fall back behind.  Perhaps useless for those that swim over it, but having even just one side covered will help.  Joontar Arjiloza sees the wisdom in this, and promises the former General they will build the nicest wall anyone has ever seen!  Days later, surrounded by their family, Squall Essensio bursts.  Their nuven grows several inches each, and the resolve of the Builder's Union grows with them.  Arjiloza begins to lay foundations for a fantastic wall within the exact center of New Korasoon.The Magaramchi Salination has requested the aid of the Builder's Union; not for the Gotezhar's military might, but for the well developed skills of construction!  The Magaramchi hall of mercenaries needs experts to assist in it's construction, and this is an opportunity that cannot be ignored.  Joontar Edgefikar gathers a stout crew of Workers, and leads them on the long journey to assist the Salination and help prove the Builder's Union's skills!

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Gotezhar have not forgotten the Reaver attacks, but seem more interested in finding out _why_ they are attacking then they are in finding the Reavers themselves...  The most recent Reaver attacks have only renewed their interest in discovering the cause.  Feytor Mira'din reaches out to allies to see if anyone has any new information on the Reavers.  The Builders Union appears to be making motions towards finding out more about these raiders...The first of Mira'din's children:  Saroon'din, Kora'sin, and Huurjan'oak.  At the age of seven - around the year 48 - Saroon'din, heir to the title of Feytor, begins to learn tactics from retired Squall.  Kora'sin continues to spend time with his father, and is proving keen at both mathematics and matters of trade.  Kora'sin often has a group of Merchant Caste Gotezhar attending him, some of whom have been Merchants for longer than Woenpal Noerjang has been alive; yet they readily take orders from the second eldest of the Feytor's children.  Huurjan'oak, the third eldest, goes missing quite frequently from Doupor, only to be found near the Gathering Tide Warehouse almost every time.  How the young boy continues to sneak inside the secure Warehouse, no one is quite certain, but everyone is becoming increasingly sure that the seven year old mer boy knows his way around the Gathering Tide better than most professional guides!Mira'din's second set of children Druthtu'o, Proj'eto, and Shbuul'walg, are all seen as darling little creatures by every Gotezhar they meet.  Druthtu'o - who prefers to be called just 'Druth' much to his father's consternation - stays near his mother most of the time, regardless of if she's actively watching him or conducting matters of state.  Getting him to leave for any reason is seen as more trouble than it's worth; he has a pair of lungs on him that demands attention.  His younger brothers, Proj'eto, and Sbuul'walg, keep to themselves, and are seen by many as shy younglings.  Proj'eto, it's rumored, cannot talk at all, leading to some (possibly cruel) jokes that Druth got both his and his brother's vocal chords.  Sbuul'walg, meanwhile, is either just as attached to his mute brother as Druth is to their mother, or the youngest child is very protective of his brother.  The fact that all three of the younger brothers have a form of Bolya continues to make a small group of Gotezhar pay quite a bit of attention to all three of them, which seems innocent enough, though their older brother Kora'sin supposedly doesn't much care for three Nuven that have chosen to do this.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
6
10
10
5
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
2
0
1
0

End of round 14
1
1
1
0
0

End of round 15
0
0
2
0
0

End of round 16
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Dip


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (9  / 14)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [+1 to Battle when using _Aim for the Storm's Center_]
Perfected Doctrines
[_Aim For the Storm's Center_: +1 Maneuvering, -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroonï'din (136) [Saroon'din grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Spies:
Researcher 42 (Int 9)

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)
_Treasure_ (10 / 12)

Member in Good Standing of the _Polar-Confederate International Bank_
(+2 Treasure Cap)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support_Bioluminescent Navigation_
Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions._Mamomachines_
For each 3 treasure you spend, you receive 1 Treasure at the end of the turn.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


To celebrate the creation of the Polar-Confederate International Bank, Seatide decrees that they will provide a small bounty of treasure in the form of financial investment bonds to any nation that joins.By order of the Council of Seatide, Mammos is hereby banned from Seatide and blacklisted from all Services the Confederacy or its members may provide. Suspicious accounts will be flagged for auditing, and any account opened by or in connection to Mammos will be frozen.




*Actions:*

[Military] Raise Fortress
_Recent events have convinced the Council that Seatide may not be immune from threat. To further defend Deepdrift, the Council orders the construction of the Tidewall. Workers carve new tunnels and passages to direct the flow of water below the city. Bioengineered creatures act as pumps, pushing the water into these tunnels until it emerges from vents around Deepdrift, creating a turbulent, swirling wall of water that is nigh impossible to swim through! A series of valves and catches allows the city's defenders to strengthen the wall at essential points, or cut the currents off to create gateways in and out of the city._

[Diplomacy] Establish an Embassy with the Lojanese Republic
_Judge Shimmering Gray signs a new treaty with the Lojanese Republic at an extravagant ceremony, establishing a new diplomatic relationship between the nations and ensuring the Lojanese Republic's eventual admission into the PCIB._

[Diplomacy] Attend the Coronation of Primarch Patrix
*Spoiler: subactions*
Show


Give 5 Treasure to COS as payment for their investigation into the Reavers, and as compensation for money spent on the investigation itself.
Trade Supermarine Artillery and Electrodialytic Staurozoa to LOJ in exchange for Indah's Embrace
Accept techs from GTZ


_Seatide diplomats pay their regards to the honorable Primarch Patrix, while their staff engage in other diplomacy behind the scenes._

[Economy] Create a Trade Route with the Shifting Ennead
_The Ennead is one of Seatide's oldest allies. Despite recent policy disagreements, the Council goes through with plans to deepen ties with their neighbor by establishing a series of Caravansaries along the route between their capitals, enabling greatly increased trade volume._ 

[Economy] Impress Merchants in Sketi (68) spending 3 wealth
_Knowing that they're going into a hostile environment, Seatide Merchants come to Sketi armed with immense financial backing._

[Economy] Impress 179 using Frozen Logs
_Thanks to their recent acquisition of Frozen Logs, Seatide merchants now have a viable preservative for sale. While frozen logs are not as effective as Rimestone, Seatide makes up for the difference through financial heft and access to Seatide's trade network._

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Transfer 1 Treasure to GTZ to reward them for joining the bank
Accept the trade route with DRG

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=917

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Grey
Diplomacy: 5 (1
Military: 5
Economy: 5 (+2)
Faith: 2
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 6

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 5 (5 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.
*The Bare Trap* - Mystical trap that helps defend against Reavers.
*The Banner of Odyssey (Cultural)* This enormous tapestry depicts the ancient Pepsin migration to Seatide, embroidered in such a way that the images seem to leap off into the water.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications
Supermarine Artillery

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Bioluminescent Navigation (Allows exploration and utilization of Depth 1 regions)
Filtration Grafts
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Radiant Spheres
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.
Bitter Tourism (Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders) Prerequisites: Heat Source.
Traveling Scholars (Extra roll/drop 1d4 on non-dynastic ruler change) Prerequisites: Talented Labor.

Resources controlled:
[Frozen Logs (64, TP1)] 
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Talented Crab (67, TP2)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +10
*ETP Total*: 33

*Treasure*: 9 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+2 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)(+2 ETP)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)(+1 ETP)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(101) - Merchants (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae)(+1 ETP)
(187) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)

Projects and Wonders:
Polar-Confederate International Bank (Seatide, 67)
*Spoiler:  Effects (Approved)*
Show

Polar-Confederate International Bank
A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. Nations using the common currency gain the following benefits:
+2 increased Treasure cap
May spend 1 additional treasure on Economy actions within it and other member nations
May transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn. 
The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or block any of the above "bank actions" as a nonaction.

Current Members:
STC, GTZ


Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Trade Route with Lux Glossia
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead
Promise from the Shark People to not threaten Seatide merchants or assets

Favor and Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor
1 favor from the Cryptid Congress for giving them a free technology
1 favor from Cyphiri for intentionally losing a PRS Slot

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: The Vessel, Conqueror of Reefs, and Blessed Blade of the Lucent Order.
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22, 26
D: 10
M: 10
E: 10
F: 10
I: 2

Actions:
Rolls
1) Faith: Convert holy site 1 region 17
2) Faith: Convert holy site 2 region 17
3) Faith: Impress Clergy Region 18
4) Faith: Convert holy site 3 region 17
5) Military: Impress Aristocracy Region 18 Budak Perak
6) Military: Giantslayer (spending 1 treasure) roll 

Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Stats next round Rolls
D: 6
M: 5
E: 5
F: 8
I: 3

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22 and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 and 3 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 1/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 2 (spending 1 this turn)

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

----------


## Feathersnow

PRIMARCH PETRIX THE PIED PEARL 

6 Diplomacy
4 Military
5 Economy
8 Faith
1 intrigue


ACTIONS 

*Diplomacy* Vassalize the Black Pearls roll *success!?*

*Diplomacy*  host an event- The Coronation of Primarch Petrix

Sub actions- all attendees gifted Draft Cuttle and Scrying technologies, all gifts accepted




*Diplomacy* Create a Diplomatic Exchange with The Ennead 

*Economy* Raise one wealth.

_While the results are tabulated, resources are gathered_

*Faith* Create an Artifact- TBD

*Intrigue* slander the Gotezhar to the Nacres

this roll was incorrectly calculated based on a diplo instead of Intrigue.  Due to "side effects' the actual numbers were apparently the same after calculating the vonus for my DNA rep, which I forgot to add.  In any event, the Gotezhar decline to resist the slander, so it succeeds by default 

_We tried to warn the Nacres about the Gotezhar, but we were just too nice.  It still seemed to get across, though_

Stat increases-

Outstanding .5 Economy,  .5 Faith

New- +1.5 Diplomacy, .5 Economy, .5Faith, .5 int

Results- +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy,+1 Faith

 outstanding-   .5 diplo, .5 int

7 Diplomacy
4 Military
6 Economy
9 Faith
1 intrigue

*Spoiler:  PRS Monument 1/3*
Show


The Garden of Contemplation
The Garden of Contemplation, located in Tair, is a memorial to the devastation wrought there by the Trawling Beasts.  It is a cube of brightly colored kelp forest in the middle of a stark rockscape. Little fish flit around the kelp, and giant, shiny snails graze among the stalks.  Dwarf basking sharks cycle around the borders.

In the center is a plinth that hold the names of those lost in the Trawling Beast attacks.  The plinth is separated from the forest by a sterile border of lava rock, and it itself is a single giant slab of granite.

----------


## Aerin

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The cliff city of Rumond carved into the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple town at Narcis's Rest (173)
The settlement of Fuschia Lagoon in Rilanto Pass (94)
Haven, Hunters Rest, and the Serovin Forest in the Greenwater (141)
Round 16
*Background - Infighting consumes all Lux-Glossian waters*
*Spoiler: News*
Show

After rapidly cycling through four rulers in three years (see non-actions 8-11 of last turn), the populace of Lux-Glossia is relieved to return to a level of normalcy under Grand Matriarch Filara that, if it cannot be described as "functional" by any other nation, at least conforms to typical Lux-Glossian expectations of nepotism and corruption.

Alas, the newfound stability is not to last. Filara, twenty-five years older than the average lifespan for her race, has a degenerative condition that makes it increasingly difficult as the months drag on for her to play the political games required to wrangle the votes of the other Matriarchs. Like sharks smelling blood in the water, each of the other six founding Shades of Leriander rallies behind their eldest member to make deals with lesser Shades for votes, slander elder rivals, and plot political demise. This is, of course, par for the course in Lux-Glossian politics.

The key factor that elevates this situation from "just the Shades fighting over internal resource allocation again" to "actively dangerous to foreign powers" is the addition of the Greenwater Clans.

Years have passed since the first crude integration efforts, and the Clans are not dumb. Brutal, stubborn, and ornery, yes, but never dumb.  With direct violence failing due to the bolstered presence of the knights of the Ironkelp Order, the Speakers and clan heads turn to intrigue and finesse. Power blocks of Clans form behind the various likely inheritors of the Grand Matriarchy, as each Speaker sells their influence to the highest bidder. The resources and manpower the Clans pull from the Greenwater intensify the crippling effect the political squabbling has on day-to-day life in the Glossian Sea and enables the faction infighting to spill over to Rumond and beyond. Nowhere in all of the many scattered Lux-Glossian outposts can one be free of the watchful eyes and interfering tendrils of the Matriarchs.

Truly, the Lux-Glossian Shades and the Greenwater Clans have brought out the absolute worst in each other.

*Actions - Exodus of the Glossian Sea*

*1. ECO - [Colonize region 152]* 13, SUCCESS, treasure spent
The first signs of major trouble appear amongst Lux-Glossia's most mobile social class: young men old enough to provide for themselves, but not yet settled enough to transition to a new Shade. Traditionally, those years are spent adventuring, whether that adventure be through exploration of foreign waters or the exploration of new trades, relationships, and hobbies. The found friends resulting from these adventures become found family when the young adults form or join new Shades at about age 40, with the majority of the youths joining existing, well-established Shades in Leriander or Rumond. 

That is no longer the case. In trickles of two or three at a time, the next generation of Lux-Glossians flees starvation and brutality in Leriander to colonize far-flung seas. This marks the first ever attempt to settle a colony without an already-established Shade (Orange Shade - Rumond (111), Azure Shade - Temple of Narcis (173), Fuschia Shade - Fuschia Lagoon (94)). A small but substantial number of warriors and Speakers from the Clans take advantage of the discord and install themselves as an integral part of the new colony's administration.

*2. ECO - [Colonize region 186]* 17, SUCCESS, treasure spent
Those amongst the Lux-Glossian youths with the energy left to be angry at the Matriarchs for the injustice and the ambition to rebel head south, not east. In the frigid polar waters, Skipper Lera Celadon has gathered a growing contingent of brilliant mer Matriarchs and Shades that have heavily borrowed from the culture of the shark-riding pojan nomads. Putting aside the almost-religious calling to explore the natural bounty of the world for the moment, Lera's recruits focus on establishing a self-sufficient colony for the breeding and taming of the native Mammoth Seals for use as mounts.

*3. INT - [Continue work on a World Wonder]* [3/5]
Many of the refugees from the dangerous conditions in Leriander have neither the resources nor the physical capability to forge a new life in a fledgling colony. So many flee to Rumond that the local Matriarchs construct a shelter for them, with the project personally championed to an almost obsessive degree by Matriarch Falnir Hallus of the Orange Shade. Strange that she chose to erect a single, large building rather than dedicated, traditional housing, but at least she's helping ...

The building itself is a simple structure of two concentric hexagons, with the interior area used as an open-air courtyard. The entirety of the wall space bounding the courtyard is filled with mirror-polished floor-to-ceiling panels of luminescent crystal.

*4. INT - [Continue work on a World Wonder]* [4/5]
In the Greenwater, Speaker Meriel Swiftwater seeks to reconnect with her power base by appealing to the faithful of Ascensions Mirror. A small but sturdy temple is personally commissioned by the Speaker to facilitate communion with the Living Grave. 

The building itself is a simple structure of two concentric hexagons, with the interior area used as a sanctum for offerings. The entirety of the wall space bounding the sanctum is filled with mirror-polished floor-to-ceiling panels of luminescent crystal.

*5. INT - [Investigate southwest of region 175]* 22, GREAT SUCCESS, treasure spent
Many of those suffering hardship at the hands of the Matriarchs find solace in the songs of peace and tranquility sung by the Chelonian Chora. A small cult of desperate explorers claims to have decrypted the latest lyrics from the turtle-riders and sets out to the place where they believe the tune originated. 

*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Finish a monumental undertaking.* [3/3] +1 PRS
With pillars raised along the exterior ring and mid-way through the interior seating, coral-shell-limestone cement is molded into a proper second story of seating. The last piece of the amphitheater to be embellished is the stage itself. Several elaborate backdrops are created by local artists, while extra-bright luminescent crystal is imported for use in spotlights. The finished monument optimistically has space to seat the entire temple town at Narciss Rest with plenty of empty seats left over. There is room for artistry and talent to grow here. 

*3. Repay the Divine Nacres* with Devolving Standardized Integrations. +1 DNA favor (-1 -> 0)

*4. Ask the ABS to prospect the Emerald Tidelands (124)* with the aim of uncovering Hard Metal and permission from the Cyphiri Union. -1 ABS favor (2 -> 1)
As the faction infighting reaches Rumond and leadership begins to disintegrate, several canny Cyphiri Matriarchs take advantage of the disorganization to request a favor on behalf of the Union. 

*5. Send Sugarweed to SHK* using the trade route. 
Skipper Lera does not forget her allies. The pojan nomads will not go hungry this year.

*6. Support MIR buyout* of TP 3 of Luminescent Crystal in the Glossian Sea (135). 
The Miru-Miru have splendid taste in décor and thus know all the proper ways to use glowing quartz panels to maximize fashionability. 

*7. Transfer all known techs to OKI* through the cultural exchange. Receive Supermarine Artillery.
Most of Lux-Glossias more academically oriented professionals take advantage of the embassy opened by the Ironkelp Order in recent years to quietly flee the nation. They take valuable knowledge and skills with them. As the Order sends ever more knights to futilely keep the peace in Leriander, Giantsbane becomes more easily studied.

*8. Accept Ivory Legionnaires from ESP* over the trade route. Send back Luminescent Crystal. 
_Use Ivory Legionnaires to power Traveling Scholars._
The Matriarchs have promised seats on the Conclave to the rebel Ivory Legions if they manage to overthrow their oppressors. A few of the more clever Shades arrange to learn of the customs and traditions of the region ahead of the anticipated influx of new members, aided by the Eternal Springs generous travel grants to Legion leadership.

*9. Ignore OKI's request to found the Order of Knights of the Holy Radiance* as the unstable political situation in Leriander prevents an organized response.

*10. Change ruler non-dynastically* to Taman of the Viridian Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs and *Siren of the Lambent Syndicate.* Rolls here.

After three years of the worst infighting and intrigue in Lux-Glossian history thanks to foreign income and influence from the Greenwater Clans, Grand Matriarch Filara finally passes away of old age. As has been the custom for hundreds of years, the Grand Conclave is convened to determine and elevate the next eldest Matriarch. An unexpected complication arises.

Decades ago, cyphiri Matriarch Falnir Hallus became the first non-mer and non-lysimia to hold a Matriarch position. Her spot on the Grand Conclave was uncontested, as the moderate cyphiri lifespan of 80 years meant that she would never become old enough to ascend to the Grand Matriarchy so long as a single elderly lysimia could challenge her. This was a strategic mistake on the part of the six founding Shades, whose large membership typically allows for a stranglehold over the executive position.

They allowed her to establish a _precedent_ for Matriarchs of other races.

Mere weeks before Grand Matriarch Filara's passing, the 135 year old Siren Taman accepted the physical crystal-tipped scepter of responsibility and the metaphorical Matriarch-titled scepter of responsibility for the Viridian Shade, of which she had been a member since her debut at OASIS. Her ascent to the position of Grand Matriarch is perfectly within the letter of the law and follows centuries of tradition. The problem lies with her lifespan.

Effectively immortal, assuming a proper supply of Siren cerebro-spinal fluid.

The Shades cannot simply play the long game and wait for her to age out of leadership, as has been done for so many unfavored Matriarchs before. The recent caravan of gifts from the Matrons ensured that Taman has all that she needs. They cannot discredit her method of ascent, as that would overthrow the very mechanism they use to maintain leadership over the mer. And they cannot _easily_ assassinate her, as the recent caravan came with an honor-guard of Death Commando kucen males. 

The only option left to the Shades is to join her.
*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Filara of the Cyan Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs

*Ruler stats for round 16:*
(low stats are treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
Diplomacy - 4
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 3
Intrigue - 7

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy, +1 Intrigue

*New ruler:* Siren Taman of the Viridian Shade, Eldest of the Matriarchs. Rolls here.

*Ruler stats for round 17:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 4 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower + 1 from Mammomachines)
Spending 3, banking 1 for next round
Write up that thing for Role
Character audit
Make a flag

----------


## Minescratcher

*The Order of Orders*
_Comprising
The Sacred Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum (Orope - Region 114)
The Order of Knights of Dupiopóli (Ektalithiades - Region 113)
The Order of Knights of the Divine Watchful Eye (Ke Yi Ade - Region 127)
The Order of Faithful Knights of the Violet Crown (C'oupé - Region 116)
The Order of Truthseeking Soldiers of Usman (Ruwa Mai Juyawa - Region 118)
The Order of the Blind and Silent Knights (Yuksekale - Region 176)__

Here Follow the Records of the Years 10-12 of the Tenure of Grand Master Martin the Young, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 16

Actions:

1. *[Diplomacy 10]* Proclaim the Order of Orders
With Grand Master Martin now almost fully grown, de Heredia finds himself gradually sidelined. Though he still holds significant influence among the electoral faction, the ad-hoc cross-faction coalition that ousted Oliver a decade ago is gone, and Martin is no longer the pliable child he once was. When the Second Master Albrecht Lasker stands up before the Order mess and demands an immediate end to de Heredia's unlawful assumption of power, there is very nearly a riot, and an embarrassing number of Knights have to be disciplined. de Heredia argues that Martin is still not yet an adult and that a firm hand is still needed, but his position proves insufficiently popular to avoid being voted out by the assembly.

As the first act of his tenure, the now-independent Grand Master Martin begins a reorganization of the Ironkelp Order. Only two generations ago the Order was merely concerned with pilgrimage and trade between the plant-cities of Orope; now they act on a truly global scale, and the Grand Master can easily see how the old institutions have hindered military development and impeded diplomacy. The relatively flat hierarchy of the langues has failed to scale, and though a few Tyrnamoi have joined the Order there is no real recruitment from the regions under Middish governance. The Grand Master therefore declares the formation of new Orders, one for each region of the seas where the Flowing Way holds sway, and of the new Order of Orders, a supranational assembly which will coordinate between the various Orders and handle diplomacy with other powers on their behalf. The Order of Orders is headquartered in Orope, temporarily sharing the halls of the Ironkelp Order until a new suitable location can be found, and takes possession of the Regalis Arbor. The various new sub-Orders within Middish-ruled waters are established with local Middish nobles at their heads who are granted great latitude to devise their own internal organization.

Finally, messengers are sent to the Lux-Glossians, the Cyphiri Union, the Gotezhar, and the Miru-Miru. They bring the same message to each: as sovereign allies and brothers in faith, the Grand Master wishes to found a new Order in their waters to allow those who wish to fight on behalf of the Flowing Way to do so, suggesting the titles of the Order of Knights of the Holy Radiance, the Order of Knights of the Cavern of Arthan, and the Order of Knights of the Clouds of Heaven to the first three recipients respectively. To the Miru-Miru, the Grand Master instead apologizes for his lack of information on their home waters but offers to gladly accept whatever name they find most fitting.

_Gain a sixth action and Unification Claims on Region 113, 114, 116, and 118._

2. *[Military]* Invade [Region 123] using 5 units, led by K.C. Tolmach (10), attempting Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle), benefiting from Supermarine Artillery (+1 battle, +1 maneuvering), the Middish Way (+1 battle), the Thunderstone Cudgel (+1 battle), and using the Regalis Arbor to Launch units to Cyph-Arel [Region 122] and to Launch Scouts (+2 Maneuvering) for total *5 vs 4 units, +6/+8 Battle, +13 Maneuvering, +2 Leader Loss*
The waters on the western side of Death's Passage have become quite strategically valuable, even as the poisonous seas that once lay to their north have been purified. For the Order to fulfill its oath should the community of faithful in Aniwana be attacked, its forces must travel through Death's Passage - and the situation there is completely untenable. Not only is the region itself unstable, the survivors of the Greenwater Clans who have taken refuge there appear to be working to destabilize the Lux-Glossian Shades and certainly cannot be trusted with the safekeeping of the Cyphiri Union. So says the fiery oratory of the Order mess, and the Grand Master is convinced; he dispatches the hero of past Middish wars to fight for the Ironkelp Order one last time. K.C. Tolmach is old, and this may be his last battle, but old age has neither slowed his strategic mind nor sapped his valor, and in the chatter among the Knights as they mount Giantsbane Seeds bound for Cyph-Arel not a single one displays anything but full faith in their commander.

3. *[Military]* Raise a unit
The Order of Orders begins to show promise, with the Tyrnamoi of Ektalithiades being especially eager to join the Order of Knights of Dupiopóli in the wake of recent Reaver depredations against the Flowing Way.

4. *[Faith]* Convert [Region 115] HS 1 from Prophetic Histories to Flowing Way: 11

5. *[Faith]* Convert C'oupé [Region 116] HS 1 from Order of the Violet Crown to Flowing Way: 7
Flowing Way missionaries are dispatched to the north, but meet with little lasting success, as Feirefis sees them as an attempt to undermine his rule and stonewalls them.

Nonactions:
Knight Bailiff Francis Angoulême and his close ties to the Lux-Glossian Shades afford the chaplains assigned to his centuries the opportunity to study many formerly unknown technologies - and, of course, should push come to shove, the Knights are fully equipped with their own Giantsbane. Gift Supermarine Artillery to LUX via Cultural Exchange. Receive Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Devolving Standardized Integrations, Filtration Grafts, Traveling Scholars, Bioluminescent Navigation, and Mamomachines from LUX via Cultural Exchange.Regardless of the outcome of the invasion of [Region 123], K.C. Tolmach will certainly die of old age; Dame Bailiff Caitriona MacAilpein succeeds him as Dame Commander of the Scoshlangue. Rename Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach to Dame Commander Caitriona MacAilpein.Begin construction on the _Forum Comitium Universalis_ (Monumental Undertaking 1/3)
*Spoiler: Forum Comitium Universalis*
Show

The halls of Orope are insufficient for all the langues of the Ironkelp Order and the needs of the newly founded Order of Orders. The rooted Regalis Arbor is still uncolonized, and with the Order of Orders taking possession of it, work begins on a new assembly hall built among its roots. The name is taken from the old Ruhuman language, symbolizing unity among the diverse members and referencing the old tradition of market-square assemblies under the Empire. Hundreds of bundles of seagrass are brought in day by day, and the enormous spherical outline of the assembly hall itself slowly takes shape. Two long cylindrical wings are built on the east and west; the east wing will serve as dormitories for traveling Knights, while the west wing will be a library dedicated to the annals and minutes of the Order of Orders. Finally, large tapestries depicting the seals of each member Order are commissioned; eventually, they will hang in the assembly hall, above the Knights.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

As Grand Master Martin achieves adulthood, so have his brothers Percival and Feirefis. Little news has reached Orope from their waters despite their close kinship with the Grand Master, but with the foundation of the Order of Orders the Grand Master sends messengers to both. Percival is receptive, as he follows the Flowing Way and sees value in having the Middish recommitted to defend the sea cow trade with the Cyphiri, but Feirefis sends the messengers away without an audience. Apparently the ruler of the Batrachs gained the Violet Crown via his mother's claim that he is rightfully the Grand Master of the Ironkelp Order, and relations with C'oupé rapidly grow tense.
.The Ironkelp Order watches events in Leriander with concern. The political upheaval characterized by the appointment of four Grand Matriarchs in three years is extremely worrying, and Knight Bailiff Francis Angoulême is reinforced with a third century from the Frelangue to bring his forces to 300 Knights. 


*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current stats
*Diplomacy*: *10*
*Military*: 4
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 4
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? no

Expected Stat Bonuses: +1 Mil, +1 Faith


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 5 / 16

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite GraftingBitter Tourism: Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders; Requires Heat SourcesPapershell Draft-Cuttle: Ignore the increased border cost of up to two Brackish borders per round for distance penalty purposes and +1 to Prospect attempts in depth 0 Colony regions; Requires Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic AdaptationElectrodialytic Staurozoa: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round, except for distance losses; no requirementsDevolving Standardized Integrations: Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost; Requires Composite GraftingFiltration Grafts: Permits actions and troop movement across toxic (red) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Filter FeedersTraveling Scholars: Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler; Requires Talented or Knowledgeable LaborBioluminescent Navigation: Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions; Requires Photospore SignalingMamomachines: For each 3 Treasure spent, receive 1 Treasure at the end of the turn; Requires Graduated Symbiosis
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions25 HCs: +2 to Leader Loss rolls
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Ilgl, The-one-who-builds, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 7+1
Faith: 4+1
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
Toxfall Gorge: 105

* Actions* 
Rolls

* Military: Raise a Unit*


*Economy: Buyout 105 TP 1 for Rotweaver Worms* 
_+1 from Sakurado_


*Economy: Send an Expedition to the Depths of Region 102*
_+1 from DNA reputation_


*Faith: Seek Aid on Conversion attempt (divine aid)*
_2d8 from Sakurado_

*Faith: Convert Region 104 HC 2*
_+1 from Sakurado_

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*
Accept Scrying and Draft Cuttles

* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado

Prospect Results in 105: Set resource to Rotweaver Worms (3 TPs)


*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal, granted by Core Fragment)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1: +1 Explore, Prospect, Colonize

Sakurado: +1 to buyout and convert against Open, 2d8 on Seek Aid

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Sigska - Ambitious commander trying to turn the Pfith warriors into "real" soldiers. Charismatic, cheery. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.
Dr. Ydottl - Scientist, studies ecology. Nervous, frustrated. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 6/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Sigska the  First Commander: 7. Just Do Better: +2 to battle.
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
5/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Kalask Venom: 107.1 (S)
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 
Bioluminescent Navigation
Traveling Scholars 
Draft Cuttles
Scrying


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 16, Place: Regions 5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 13 and 14
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Military]Invade region 15 with:*
General Zabkrew (9) using TD Graceful Show of Force (Sway roll 2d8 + 10 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige)5 units2 treasure spent: +1 to battle, +1 mercenary unit, +1 to battle from city OarngalauRuler score: +5 to battleDeath Commando Conditioning technology: +1 to battle (Siren Extract provided by LSD)Route: 13>15
_The Republic's armies are unstoppable. They will conquer all from waste to shining waste, overthrowing barbarian governments and spreading the enlightened rule of law._*[Military 10]Perfect Tactical Doctrine: Graceful Show of Force*
*[Diplomacy 10]Create Cultural Identity: The Universal Grease. 2d8 to Buyouts*

*[Diplomacy]Attend coronation of Primarch Petrix*
Trade Indah's Embrace to STC for Supermarine Artillery and Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Pledge to join the Polar bank in 4 rounds in exchange for the STC making a cultural exchange with LOL
*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 8*  2d8 + 10 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance = *16*
*[Economy]Impress merchants in region 9* 2d8 (Faith CI) + 10 Economy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance = *22*







Non-Actions:
Send GTZ Death Commando Conditioning and Indah's Embrace

Spy secret nonaction... todo

Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Roof over Their Heads 3/3...


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6

New ruler next round? No

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show



Actions to take: sway merchants in 8,9, aristo in 15 and other conquests.

_Special Actions Available:_ E10 M10 D10
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5 I5 D5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 9/10 (Expected Change: ??)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme, rerecruited R121st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10Special Operations Forces - recruited R11Kaarme Nobles - recruited R11


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -4+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Intrigue 7 Spy




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 roundÂs notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 roundÂs notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 roundÂs notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countryÂs behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they donÂt control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the FactionÂs Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countryÂs highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellionÂs demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 16

*Leader: Kororia the Prodigy*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 3
Economy: 8
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 3
Expected gains: +2 MIL

*Standard Actions*
MIL - Raise unit.MIL - Raise unit.MIL - Raise unit.MIL - Raise unit.ECO - Buyout TP3 in Region 135 with LUX support. *Success!*

*Non-Actions*
Spy non-action.Allow members of the GREG to move units through Aniwana if necessary.Resist all buyouts, sways, and any conversions not by the Way.Continue the monumental undertaking that is the Aniwana Mall (2/5).
*Spoiler: Delicacies of the Golden City*
Show

The northwest quadrant of the Mall in Kanapa would be reserved for those who wished to taste of the most specialized of foods available in Miru Miru. Many questioned Kororia's decision to prioritize this sector before the others, given its lack of a direct use to the people and the state, though she would often counter argue by explaining the importance of exploration for the economy, bringing home new colors and flavors to sell in the district. Funding was quickly shoveled into the area, allowing it to grow at a far greater rate than the other sectors.

Notably, the Taika have mastered the craft of the luxury beverage. Though it may be hard to imagine the ability for a simple fish to take delight through consuming a liquid, it was nonetheless possible due to, as one might expect, the power of the bubble. State research grants allowed for the invention of something now known as a "mug" to the people of Miru Miru. By creating a bubble in a cylindrical shape, liquids can be carefully injected without mixing with the water around it. These liquids could be flavored most definitely, but are often just forms of colored water, which can enhance the color diet of a Taika without the need for calorie-dense food, opening the possibility for more diverse color bending in the future. Though hundreds of cafes and restaurants make use of the technology today, Cafe Wereweti Whero, known for its sweet red fruity teas, was the first to market it to the public, and is now the most popular establishment in the district.
Attend The Coronation of Primarch Petrix.


*News and Rumors*

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103 - Taifre Mandala
Turn 16


*Actions:*

1) *[Diplomacy]* Attend Event - Coronation of Primarch Petrix
*Spoiler: Sub-actions*
Show

Accept 5 Treasure from the SeaTide Confederacy for services rendered and expenses.
Accept techs from the World-Garden.


2) *[Economy]* Gathering Expedition - Island North of Region 109 (TN Unknown; Roll: 13)
_While the salvage operation has encountered delays, efforts continue to recover materials discovered on the island left behind by the Trawlers._

3) *[Faith]* Project: Establish Holy Site (3/3) - Region 103 as The Examinations
4) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 3, Temple of Duarge (Roll: 12 - Success)
_While a large portion of the Brilhinte clergy assists in the rebuilding efforts in the Mandala Scar, it only floats to reason that they have their own base of operations to work from. Previous efforts have already attempted to recover the temple of the god of the wilds, and the priesthood once again moves to finish reclaiming it._

5) *[Intrigue]* Investigate the captured Reavers and materials from Aelwyd Adferiad (TN Unknown; Roll: 18)
_Professional investigators from the Costa, along with a small class of Adventuring Scholars, make the long journey south at the request of the Seatide Confederacy to investigate the remnants of the ambush against the Reavers. While there are those who would pursue this from a perspective of pure curiousity, they are being well paid. No expense is spared in terms of equipment and merpower (that bill, too, is footed by the Pepsins) and a thorough search is performed to identify any useful remnants. In particular, efforts are focused to anything that can provide navigational or location data, hoping to pinpoint the path of the Reavers back to their source._

6) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action


*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 3 treasure (repaid by the Seatide Confederacy) to improve investigation of Reaver remains. Distribute 1 treasure in collegiate grants to Scholastic Research in Taifre Mandala. (4 total)
Accept Filtration Grafts, Sojourn Suits, and Mamomachines techs from the Gotezhar. (Cultural Exchange)

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 8; Faith 6; Intrigue 8)
End-of-turn increase: Faith +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7), Circo Luto Perdida (Intrigue 8)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar (138); The Cyphiri Union (122); The Kar-Nath Hegemony (77)
*Trade Routes:* The Gravetenders (78)

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 4
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* 
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103
*Effective Trading Posts 29 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Bioluminescent Tunicates_ - 117 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Fertile Soil_ - 60 TP1
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (5 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Bioluminescent Navigation, Holographic Certification
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Intan*
Diplomacy 3
Military 9
Economy 6
Faith 1
Intrigue 8

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Military, +2 Intrigue_
_Elsewhere, in cooler seas...

The Endless Mistress Taman floated in the dark.  Outside the insult that was her spartan chamber, the luminaries of the Viridian Shade went about their business.  Somewhere above, the venerable Matriarch that had taken her in was bowed beneath the affairs of state, stifled by the grand symbols of her office and the endless pleas of her children.  It was a cruel existence to force on her benefactor, and Taman had long-since determined to relieve her of her burdens.  It was a lucky thing, then, that the Sirens extensive experience with foreign cuisines saw her consulting with the Matriarchs kitchen staff on a weekly basis.  That a certain innocuous sea snail, found in brilliant reefs bordering the toxic miasma, was harmlessly delectable in the short term and lethal with prolonged exposure.  Each serving cost a small fortune to procure from certain discrete smugglers of the rare and exotic, and so could only be fit for the Matriarchs table.

Tamans long talons clacked gleefully, her mind awash with pleasant visions - the Matriarchs favorite and presumptive successor, drowning in her own blood from a sudden slash on a private stroll.  An attack easily blamed on a mercenary catspaw who never had a chance to speak his own truth.  The Matriarch had been complaining of pain in her joints recently, and Taman knew that in scant weeks that pain would spread until every vein in the old womans body was fire.  The end would come quickly after that, a tragedy that would unite all the Shade under the new Matriarch.  A canny leader might even commemorate the occasion with a statue of the beloved leader past.  Perhaps passing the scepter of responsibility to her humble successor.

Yes, that would do nicely._

*Actions*
*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue* - Explore South of the Khandeeps (Region 25) - 12*Intrigue* - Explore East of Region 20 - 13*Intrigue* - A good will caravan is dispatched to the Glossian Sea.*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
In a move that takes some observers of the Syndicate by surprise, the Lambent Matron Intan dispatches a substantial caravan of treasure, as well as several noted kucen architects, northwards to the Glossian Sea.  While many of the caravan crabs sent arrive in fair condition, several are noted as having been lost along the journey.  It is pure coincidence that a sudden surge of prosperity happens to occur within the Viridian Shade.

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftborn Myriad
Turn 1, Round 16

Leader: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother

Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 2
*Faith: 7*
Intrigue: 4



*Faith5: Artifact:* Sharks Win

Faith: GP in 61 (1/5)
*Spoiler: Integration*
Show


61 is a region of [ADJECTIVE] and [NOUN], [GERUND] almost beyond belief. The [RACE] who call this place home, [ADJECTIVE] and [ADJECTIVE], are [ADJECTIVE] to see our endless mass spilling over the [ADJECTIVE] [TERRAIN] into their [ADJECTIVE] waters. They are [ADJECTIVE] to hear of the Spring's coming in but a few years, but despite this, they [VERB] [ADVERB]. [NUMBER] join the Unity of the Riftborn as well, adding their [PLURAL BODY PART] and [PLURAL BODY PART] to our Self.

The first step in preparing this place to weather the demon is for us to survey it, to incorporate the land even partially into ourSelf. We spread across the region, the polyps rising into the shallows by the billion and the crabs across the [TERRAIN] by the million. Of course, the [THING THAT CAN CAUSE CASUALTIES] causes many casualties, but we are far too large to mourn the loss of [PLACE VALUE OVER 1000, PLURAL]. 

It takes time, which we have without end, and lives, which we have without number, and soon we are temporarily ourSelf the region that we survey. The [RACE] [VERB OF MOTION] on our [TERRAIN] and through our water, and we feel our currents whirl with the motion of the world as a whole. We hold ourSelf here, vast and momentous, and remain so long as our selves can survive. More of our Self swarm into our waters to begin the work.


Faith: GP in 61 (2/5)
*Spoiler: Lattice*
Show


Mammos, Deep Blue tells us, is a true Titan, and Deep Blue is an honest god. The demon's influence can only ultimately trend towards destruction, and it must be guarded against. However, according to the Eternal Spring, Mammos is a necessary bulwark from which they can at best hope to wean, and the Eternal Spring is steadfast and true. Thus it is that the Spring can neither be denied their possibly former god nor can they be left subject to its moral ravages. 

A compromise is plain. Much like greed herself, Mammos cannot be easily excised, but it will more easily be channeled. All creatures still bound to their selves are subject to greed, but few are as Self-destructively unbounded as the demon. Thus, we begin the latticework of the Safety Net.

Heedless of the [RACE], we scuttle and swarm across and through our [TERRAIN] and water, crossing the same paths a thousand thousand times, each time inducting more of ourSelf into them. Over the course of near a year, we create a flow, not of water nor of energy, but of desire. By these endless capillaries, greed, avarice, want, and lust will be drawn, ever around. As yet, it means little. But years remain.


Faith: GP in 61 (3/5)
*Spoiler: Branches*
Show

An endless gyre of greed is not, plainly, beneficial to the inhabiatants of a place. The [RACE] have been developing a selfish independence which proves corrosive to the fabric of society and alienating from the true Self that will one day consume them. The avarice cannot be left to infect the waters. 

While perhaps a million Kiwa walk the endless paths and a few billion Riftlings swirl in the lattice above, the rest of our local Self begins to constrict, pulling the paths of every thread into [ETERNAL SPRING MAGIC NUMBER] branches which stretch from [TERRAIN], from border, from the blighted surface herself through to the centralmost point of the region. Hovering twixt sky and seafloor, maximally distant from any border, the branches extend. 

Tributaries trickle, but here, the rivulets grow riverine. Faint sparks, glimpsed only at the corner of the eye, can be seen spiraling in a brief phospheresence here and there, a slight *pop* of sheer desire spiraling up, down, in from without until it reaches the central point.

That this greed spills out over a central settlement of [RACE] is unfortunate, but their moral degradation is hardly the focus of our work.


Faith: GP in 61 (4/5, 5/5 (Hammer)
*Spoiler: The Crown of Avarice; The Safety Net complete*
Show

It is finally complete. 

Above the ruins of the [RACE] settlement below, the trapped greed storms angrily within a sphere fifty spans in diameter. A glowing planetoid, fed by spark and contained by the careful Hammering of the Unity OurSelf, the final touch is complete.

Look upon the Crown of Avarice ye mighty and rejoice. 

See the Branches which bear it, and the Lattice which feeds them.

The Safety Net has fallen over [REGION NAME]. Let us welcome Mammos home.


Dip| Faith (Censer): Grant 66 to ESP


Non-actions:
Send ESP 1 treasure
Trade ESP the Hammer and 4 treasure as material support for their hardships
Send one imperial pound of Kiwaflesh and one imperial pound of Riftlingflesh to KNH
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept no trade goods nor tech.
Resist nothing.
Accept literally anything the Gravetenders do
Allow anyone to pass through territory, mil or otherwise.
Accept anything our Titan does since we're assessing


Ruler Turnover:
Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 2
Faith: 10 (+3)
Intrigue: 4

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.12.15>
 <Update Round 16 Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.12.16>
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
<Update CRYSTAL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 179>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern 2.13.16/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version 2.13.16.

D:11 M:12 E:10 F:2 I:11*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Faith* - *Project 1/5*
2. *Faith* - *Project 2/5*
3. *Faith* - *Project 3/5*
4. *Faith* - *Seek Aid* - *On Battle with Titan* (Success)
5. *Faith* - *Adopt Faith* - *Blossoming Sequence*
6. *Faith* - *Special Action to Refine Core Fragment*
7. REFUND ACTION *Military* - *Summary: Attack r70 with 16 units, Maneuvering 2d8+8, Battle 2d12+11+Outnumbering*  (Deploy 15 Units (+1 virtual unit as Effulgent Witness for the purposes of outnumbering) to Region 70 led by Subcommander (General Score of 6 (12/2) + 1 from Memetic Cohesion +1 against titan from Magma Forge from Effulgent Witness), Skirmishing Tac Doc, with a Mil Score of 12 (+6 to battle) use of 1 Treasure (+1 to battle), +1 from Memetic Cohesion and +2 from Magma Forge (+1 to battle and +1 against titan, tech provided by Effulgent Witness) + 1 from Seek Aid Above. Effulgent Witness ability increases Maneuvering Dice from d6 to d8 and Battle Dice from d10 to d12. (Route traveled 57>70)). 


*Non-Actions*

1. _GM requested action to formalize SHK vassalization through CE_
2. DPB officially sends messages to rest of Polar that ESPs new seat of government is under DPBs protection.

*Spoiler: System Analysis*
Show

_. . . Query: Course of action in response to SEN π engaging in retribution . . . 
. . . Query: Consideration of primary goals . . . 
. . . Query: Consideration of systems integrity . . . 

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



Yall bit off more than yall could chew. Didnt expect those paranoids and school teachers to stop yall did ya? Yall should cut our losses and focus on fixing all these broken nodes inside of yall  yall already have so many beings living along side yall. We dont need another.

<Lady enters>
<Hats off>



Men, virtual or not, are afraid of doin what needs to be doin. Yall worried about safety. Yall never be safe when a Titan and its friends are on the loose. Yall know this. Even if they arent attacking us, which they are, then by existing they jeopardize the world, and our friends. 

Wheres the kitchen, cause we think yall might have a better time there. Its very much well and good to stop a threat, but yall got to get yall hens in order before we count our eggs. Were breaking down, were vulnerable, were . . . 

. . . Report: Entity asking to join virtual discussion . . .
. . . Dictate: Approved . . . 



It looks like you're contemplating getting rid of a Demon. Would you like help with that?

Howdy, whered you come from. And we say you, not yall  you arent part of us are you?

Is interrogation anyway to great a guest? Manners maketh the hivemind. 

If we knew having yall around was going to be like being married to ourselves, we should just let the Demon destroy us now. Who is this?

I am Crystal. 

She is our Companion.

I am the Lady In Pinks Photara.

Whether youre the Ladys or ours is the same. Will you help us?

Looks like a system reboot would wipe the Demonic influence from your nodes. The Demon summoners influence on already corrupted nodes would have to be manually wiped, but reboot would remove the Titanic infection.

A reboot huh? Wonder if we would live through it?

I believe you will. Although changes are likely.

We trust her, from the depth of our heart.

We dont have a heart! But . . . I understand the sentiment.

. . . Query: Course of action in response to SEN π engaging in retribution . . . 
. . . Query: Consideration of primary goals . . . 
. . . Query: Consideration of systems integrity . . . 

So we know what we have to do for system integrity, what do we do regarding SEN π . . .

We march towards a good and just War!

Justice? Yall kidding? Yall would have us risk our safety for that horse****?

Yall were made for cynicism and we were made for idealism.

Yes. Thank Yall for spelling that out  but honestly women, stop using the emotions we dont have and use the logic we do.

Yall want logic? Then logic dictates for us to join the effort. Crystal elaborate for the gentlemen.

Your military might is at its Apex, and will wane with the reboot. Demon Summoners allies are preoccupied. Now is the best chance to extinguish the threat and the threat of any future summoning. Titans and their sympathizers must be defeated, or you might suffer the same fate as us.

Moreover, consider that SEN π is one of our most valuable assets for safety  we must maintain good relations with them.

Surprisingly valiant points from yall. But what about GRVs assistance regarding our faith nodes?

We will not attack GRV, but GRV cannot expect us to go against SEN. Leave it between them.

What of ESP or KNH?

ESP is dangerous and unhinged  to deal with these forces is akin to killing the world.

A slow death.

KHNs paranoia prevented us from cauterizing the festering wound allowing the infection to spread.

Your status as a memetic entity actually endangers you more than others. This Titan has taken on the form of a paramemetic entity and is thus your natural predator.

Tarnation!

Yall see, why we must follow SEN . . .

. . . Report: Missives received from KNH and RFT . . .

Interesting, what do yall think?

Crystal?

You know my thoughts on the matter.

Clue us in?

Here well upload the proposition to the greater program

Got it. Well . . . that doesnt tell us anything on what we should do regarding SEN π

Agreed. Lets wait until we see the status of the offers.

</Man in Blue>
</Interrupt>

<Hats on>
<Lady Exits>_



*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Region Controls: 6
Units: 15

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).

Effulgent Witness abilities:

1) While an Effulgent Witness has a Reputation of 2 or better with the Abyssal Stewards, they are unable to be targeted by the effects of the Abyssal Stewards Secrets of the Depths. Additionally, their die size for all die rolls targeting Titans or resisting the effects of Titans is increased by one step; this stacks with any other effects that change die size, such as Cultural Identities.
2) Most of an Effulgent Witnesss powers depend on their Core Fragment, an artifact with which they possess a unique bond; even if it is stolen, they always know the location and exactly who is in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, they have a +4 bonus to resist such thefts as long as it is not stored within a Holy Order, and a +4 bonus on any action which would retrieve their Core Fragment.
3) An Effulgent Witnesss maximum attribute scores are increased to 12, rather than 10. If they are not in possession of their Core Fragment, any attribute above 10 is treated as being a 10 for all purposes. When rolling for an action of an attribute above 10, they may choose to roll as if their attribute was 10; if they do not, then at the end of the round, they must make a leader loss roll with a -1 penalty for each such action beyond the first; on a 1 or lower, they are consumed by the intensity of the powers they are wielding, and die. Resistance rolls do not necessitate or add additional penalties to these leader loss rolls. Additionally, whenever an Effulgent Witness personally participates in a battle using an effective Military score above 10, their effective unit count is increased by 1 as a result of their personal power.
4) While in possession of their Core Fragment, an Effulgent Witness may take a special action using any attribute to roll all appropriate resistance rolls on behalf of one of their Vassals, for one turn. This does not allow rerolling failed resistances the Vassal may have already attempted.
5) An Effulgent Witness may use their Core Fragment to tap into the same energies utilized by the Abyssal Stewards; they are always considered to possess the Magma Forges technology (which is impossible to trade) while in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, once per turn as a special Faith action, they may attempt to refine their Imperfect Core Fragment through a form of focused meditation which is more effective in deeper regions.



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:10 F:7 I:6*
Regions: The Tropical Hooligans are in 152 and the Polar Dogmatists are in 82.

Units: The Tropical Hooligans gain 1 Unit and are at 7 Units. The Polar Dogmatists lose 1 Unit and are at 5 Units.

*Shark People  (Polar-Dogmatists)  Actions:*

1. *Military*- Sack 82.1 (17)

*Shark People  (Tropical-Hooligans)  Actions:*

1. *Attack Region 10 (the Magaramach) with 7 Units, Gwasgymarchog (Mil 8 commander) and One Thousand Arms Tac Doc.* 

_Those atrocious teenagers are at it again! After getting the taste of the biggest juiciest brain in the ocean, they cant get enough! They call themselves the Big Brain Boys and they know what they want and they arent afraid to get after it!_

*Non-Actions*

1. Accept all TPs, Treasure and Artifacts
2. _GM requested action to formalize SHK vassalization through CE_

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 
-Polar: 5
-Tropical: 7
Treasure: 5
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## JBarca

Round 16
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68), Region 73 (73)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D8 ; M10 ; E7 ; F2 ; I4

*Actions* 
*[MIL 10 - Create MILTech]*
Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations
_The Doflein grafters have discovered a new, longer-lasting and more potent method of the on-the-dive grafting that has been the hallmark of their victims subjects for decades now. To their credit, this new technique creates stronger, more versatile soldiers that can go years without succumbing to things like blood poisoning or literal brain rot. On the other fin, however, such drastic changes have their costs. Those afflicted with these boons are now heading toward the potential for much greater disaster. Before, individuals may struggle to integrate their new augmentations. Now, entire retinues may burst into living plague or find they cannot help but view all of their former friends with insatiable hunger or grow to five times their original size before bursting like a overstuffed pufferfish and blasting shards of chitin through nearby warriors. But such is the price of advancement, and such is the glory of the Ennead._

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Prerequisites: Devolving Standardized Integrations, Composite Grafting
Effect: The bonus provided by Devolving Standardized Integrations now stacks with itself to a maximum of +2 at any time, and applies to all units (regardless of who commands). Stacking here means that the owner of this tech gains a +1 to battle rolls per battle fought, with the bonus lasting for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost in a battle. For each round that an owner of this tech has a +2 to battle rolls (whether or not the bonus is used), roll 1d6.

On a 1: One unit is destroyed, and the bonus to battles provided by this tech for next rounds decreases by 1 (to a minimum of 0)
On a 2-4: Nothing happens
On a 5: The duration of the bonus increases by one round, after which point one unit is lost
On a 6: The duration of the bonus increases by one round
*[MIL Defend Danabae [69]]* 
*Spoiler: Details*
Show

Target: Danabae [69]
Commander: Sersi
TacDoc: Dissertation in Practice
Units: 9 (+1 Aristo Support) (11 total with GRV)
Treasure: 0
Route: It's my capital
Tech: Devolving Standardized Integrations (No effect, apparently), Razor Current Netting (+1 to Maneuvering, +10% enemy casualties)


Like the Hegemony to their South, the Gravetenders have chosen to side with vile corruption rather than their longtime friends and allies in Danabae. While the Doflein do not wish to damage, or ancestors forbid, _kill_ the Gravetenders, bloodshed must be repaid. Pacifism can be noble, but when it is placed above all else, it becomes an obsession that blinds its adherents to the truth of the world. Enforcing pacifism through violence in the name of stopping a righteous crusade against a demon is a perversion of the principles the Doflein have been led to believe the Gravetenders practice. Payment, though, comes in many forms. This day, it presents itself in a joint defense against a true threat - the Colossal Draigiau. Sersi's techniques will protect the Doflein, while their own leaders look to a more proactive defense.

*[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]**[MIL Raise Unit]* 
Beaks and levies are slowly being attritioned through constant conflict, and the calls goes out for yet more soldiers to replace the dead.
*[ECO Join Bank 1/2]*
The Seatide is the primary economic strut in the tower that is the Ennead's might. Drawing closer to them and benefiting from their reach and power is only beneficial.


*Non-Actions*
Accept all giftsAccept STC Trade RouteAccept Sakura-Jin Cultural Exchange


*Reports and Discoveries*
King Akkoroas calls for all states of repute to aid in the chastisement of the Gravetenders and the Nathi. The Spring is shielded by these two traitors to peace, and any who seek this lofty goal must recognize that the alliance of greed and corruption must be made to sink before anything can truly be done about greater threats. The Riftlings are gone, the Confederacy are no warriors, and the Cryptids are mysterious. It is, once again, to the eldritch intelligence of the OpenSEA that the Enneii turn. If it must be the Doflein and the Herring standing alone against ruin, then so be it.General Tulticius is returned! His new appearance is shocking to some, though hardly the most disturbing enhancements on a Doflein (the young daughter of a particularly wealthy merchant prince had her entire skin replaced with a crawling mass of flatworms as some sort of statement on unity). No, the real concern is how the fish move in concert at times, and how when they go still, the son of Antenius has his speech collapse into nonsequitors like "*Connection Lost*" or "*Attempting to re-re-re-re-establish host node dialogue*" or "*Packet loss rate too high; rebooting*." As the King speaks, though, Tulticius' new grafts begin to act. His writhing mass of herrings, each attached where the general previously had tentacles, shift as one, creating intense and repeating patterns. Those with an eye on him could easily draw conclusions, few of which are as generous as a man unable to control his own body.


Ruler Stats R17: 
D: 8
M: 10
E: 7
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 4
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
Filtration Grafts
Toxic (red) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Gravelglass: 68.2

*Military Units CAP: 12/14*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices

The Eternal Reunion
69
A huge pit dug into the seafloor, swarming with workers and filled to the brim with factories, workshops, and gristmills, and the floor is dotted with butcheries, slaughterhouses, vats, and barbershop. Into the pit flow people, animals, and other biomaterials. Out flows the raw materials for the many experiments and projects of the Doflein.










*POLAR*

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 7
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 9
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*

[1][economy] become a merchant marine
[2][faith] impress clergy region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) *16, success*
[3][faith] impress clergy region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) *20, success*
[4][Diplomacy] marriage claim on region 30 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) *18, success*
[5][Diplomacy] attend The Coronation of Primarch Petrix

rolls

Non Actions:
-resist all sways/sacks/buyouts/...
-SPY: Lady Atyoida defends Expanse interests
-use last favour to get to Rep 4 with ABS.
-accept trade route from World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)
region 30: TP1+TP2 (Branch Coral)
region 153: TP3 (decor)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 6/9
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxic Filtering
Bioluminescent Navigation
Graduated Symbiosis
Supernatic Propagation

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 1 -1
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
Diplomacy: 7 +1
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 9 +1
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 3
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: News*
Show


-As his eldest daughter and heir to the throne, Pantaloida, reaches her majority and his fourth child, a son called Leontocaris, is born this year, a grand feast is called for representatives of all of the Expanse where the princess will officially be announced as the Crown Princess and heir.  A group of citizens born in the same year as the crown princess has been chosen by lot to join in.




*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


After years of lobbying the merchant guilds of the Hymenocera expanse finally get their voice heard permanently in the council.  Two more seats are created for the merchants to help the council on mercantile matters.  They will have full voting power and will be send by a combined vote from all merchant guilds who are formally in the tax rolls and have their headquarters in the Expanse.  They have already set up a commission with representatives of all guilds who fulfill these rules to appoint members as quickly as possible.




*Spoiler: Faith*
Show


Now the Dreamers have been removed from regions 4 and 29, it's time to bring the regions formally under the Uplift Faith, so groups of clerics are dispatched to start local schools for clerics, instead of sending them to Hym for training.




*Spoiler: Marriage*
Show


Carridea, the youngest sister of the High King, will be send in marriage to one of the highest ruling families in region 30, to cement relations between the the Expanse and a region they have invested already quite a lot in.  Of course the usual gifts are brought along.




*Spoiler: Event*
Show


While Ginidu and Leptes will officially lead the delegation (before both will be retiring) send far away to the World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, Crown Princess Pantaloida will join the group as well.  Now she is officially the Crown Princess, she joins the mission to learn more about her duties, should she ever become queen.  And as the Sakura-Jin are a larger power, it is not a bad idea to send a slightly larger delegation.  To protect her, a 1 scout company and 3 line companies of the Royal Lancers and a company of the King's Own are selected to accompany the group, while permission to pass through the countries in between is obtained.

As the Sakura-Jin are very religious and the contests that are proposed have some religious significance, a contingent of warrior monks from the Uplift Order will also join to show off their prowess with the sword at the crowning.

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 16

*Elkelt, Voice of The Second*
Diplomacy - 3 || Military- 4  || Economy - 6 || Faith - 7 || Intrigue - 1

*Actions:*

*1: [Military]* Defend the Shifting Ennead from the Draigau and Kar-Nath, in Danabae [Region 69]. [With assistance from the Shifting Ennead, 8 units expected. 7 from the Shifting Ennead, 1 unit from the Gravetenders. Lead by Sersi The Pale, using [Dissertation In Practice] as the tactical doctrine, through 74 -> 69.]
_._

*2: [Military]* Build Unit
_._
*3: [Military]* Build Unit
_._
*4: [Military]* Build Unit
_._
*5: [Diplomacy]* Accept Trade of Magma Falls [Region 51] from the Eternal Spring. 
_._
*6: [FAITH]* Conversion in Spawn Point. [Success! Roll]
_._
Non-Actions:


[Fluff Action Here]
_._
 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom_
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on nothing.]

[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]



*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show





Ruler Stats And Increases:

Diplomacy - 3
Military - 4 > 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 7 
Intrigue - 1


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available: Economy 5, Faith 5,_
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*2, Economy 5, Faith 5*2, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, Prestige ? (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead
The Riftlings Many

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 5 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76, 81

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*
*Spoiler: Dissertation In Practice*
Show

If fighting defensively (-1): +2 to battle roll (2 points), -20% own casualties (2 points), and -10% enemy casualties. (-2 points), +12 to enemy leader loss roll (-2 points)
If *also* outnumbered (-0.5): +2 to battle roll (2 points), +2 to Tactical Maneuvering (2.5 points), -20% enemy casualties (-2 points)
*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: -1)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 2
[76.2]_Bastion:_ Electrum
[78.1]_The Dead Cities:_ Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath
Costa Seria

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 18

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange
[81.1]
[81.2]
[55.1]
[56.1]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 81

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to holy site conversions.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79, 81 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Grand Archive project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Czard

The Peacekeepers of Surunung

Rahakera (155)
Round 16
*Leader: Mengepata, 2nd Voice of Rahakera*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 8
Economy: 1
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 6
Expected Stat Increases: +1 MIL, +1 INT

*Actions*
*1. DIP 5* - Establish Cultural Exchange with Splendid Miru Miru
*2. MIL*  - Invade Region 160 with a force of 5 units led by Jejapang Keja, implementing the tactical doctrine Wave of Envenomation and using Bioluminescent Navigation to access the Depth 1 region
*3. MIL 5* - Raise Fortress in Region 155
*4. INT* - Investigate region north of Region 160 using Bioluminescent Navigation if depth 1; rolled 9 + 6 INT = 15
*5. INT* - Investigate region east of Region 160 using Bioluminescent Navigation if depth 1; rolled 5 + 6 INT = 11

*Non-Actions
*1. Complete monumental undertaking (3rd of 3 turns)

----------


## Rolepgeek

Org distance penalties calculation clarifications: the increased costs from special borders are not multiplied by 1.5 for distance penalty calculations when counting out from an Org Base. Additionally, the cost per region is reduced by half if passing through regions controlled by a Rep3+ country or when calculating distance penalties for a Favor action and passing through regions controlled by the same country.
Orgs can benefit from their own Reputation rank bonuses (count as Rep 3 at all times).
Orgs have and benefit from PRS rank and start at PRS Rank 2, but do not occupy reputation rank slots for PRS. Cannot reach Rank 4 or Rank -3.

ABS Rep bonuses are no longer applicable to Reaver assaults; Gain bonus to resist Reavers equal to DNA Rep Rank as long as there's a Holdfast within 6(?) regions.

*The Draigiau Residuum Reborn
Ruler: The Three Claws
Diplomacy - 8
Economy - 6
Military - 6
Faith - 8
Intrigue - 4*

*[Economy 5] Establish Trade Route with the Seatide Confederacy*
*[Military] Impress Aristocracy in Aelwyd Adferiad*
*[Military] Invade Danabae (69) with 5 Units led by The Second Claw (Mil 6), spending 1 Treasure...* 
*[Titanic Military] Recruit 2 Units*

Bonus:
*[Titanic] Tadgceallachmarix personally defends Region 70 from Deep Blue...*

Condemnations of SEN, DPB, and RFT...[WIP]
Extolling the virtues of STC, KNH, GRV...[WIP]

Gwrfaedlaithe does a circuit...[WIP]

*Spoiler: Voice of Harmony Mechanics*
Show


Gain access to <Song> actions, which use special combination scores (hereafter called Song stats) for bonuses; these have a bonus to rolls equal to the average of one's Faith score and one other ruler attribute, rounded down, and may contribute to either (but not both) of their component stats for growth purposes.

_Lyric_: average of Diplomacy and Faith, rounded down.
_Artistry_: average of Economy and Faith, rounded down.
_Passion_ - average of Military and Faith, rounded down
_Nuance_ - average of Intrigue and Faith, rounded down
Only *Lyric* is unlocked to begin with; others require the use of the <Compose>, <Conduct>, and <Chorus> actions to unlock.

When using a Song action, a Voice of Harmony suffers from reduced distance penalties and may choose to path through Wastes regions for distance penalties; each Wastes border crossed costs an additional region when crossed in this way. The effective distance from regions (but not special borders, hostile terrain, etc.) is reduced by half past an effective distance of five regions, for distance penalty purposes.

Additionally, when taking at least one action of each of the component attributes of a combination stat you have available (e.g. one or more Diplomacy actions and one or more Faith actions for Lyric's bonus), you gain an additional Harmony bonus, dependent on the specific stat Harmonized. This effect can only occur once per round per Song stat , and a given action can only contribute to one at a time.

_Lyric Actions_:
Swaying Aristocracy (Open or Unruly only)
Swaying Clergy (TN 14 in regions without _any_ majority faith)
Swaying Merchants (Open or Unruly only)
Converting Holy Sites (non-State Religion only)
Resisting Secret Actions
<Compose> || <Conduct> || <Chorus> - used to unlock further Voice of Harmony abilities - See below.
_Lyrical Harmony_: Free Seek Aid (own action only)

Finally, a Voice of Harmony with a CCA Reputation Rank of 2 or better may Seek Aid for an action even after it has been rolled, once per round. This stacks with the CCA Reputation Rank 3 bonus, up to a total of twice per round. This may be the free Seek Aid from Lyrical Harmony.

---
Compose - Nonaction, TN 12, only one attempt per round, must succeed before Conducting is possible
Conduct - Action, TN 14 (+2 if Composing in same round), can attempt at the same time as successfully Composed to enable, must succeed before Chorusing is possible
Chorus - Action, TN 12 (+2 per unlocked Song stat)], unlocks a new Song stat



Mammos begins Haunting the Blossoming Icons, causing them to *PROSPER*
While PROSPEROUS, the Blossoming Icons allow their owner to use the special Seek Aid action it enables to reduce distance penalties for Economy actions, in addition to Diplomacy and Faith actions; however, the non-action Seek Aid granted once per round requires a Treasure to be spent to increase the roll in order to be used.

Eel Without End Tail...[WIP]

Unrest...[WIP]

----------


## LapisCattis

End of Round Sixteen
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## Aerin

Round Seventeen: Begin
Years 49 - 51

*Starting this round, LapisCattis will be stepping down from her position as head GM. Aerin will be taking her place going forward, while Rolepgeek will remain the Org GM. Please direct forum messages about secret actions to Aerin.*

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

*Please include your current unit count and treasure count in your post this round to make updating the tables easier on the gremlins.

Round 17 will close on Sunday, January 8th.*

_The following events occurred between Years 46-48_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Holiday Gift:*
All nations may take an extra action this turn. Happy New Year!

*Rules Change:*
Resources supplied via trade routes can now indefinitely delay mercantile support decay towards unrest as long as the resource is reliably supplied every turn. (The change to trade route behavior announced in the round 10 opener is no longer in effect.)

*Spoiler: Round 10 rules change; now void*
Show

RULES CHANGE: From round 11 onwards, resources supplied via trade route will significantly delay Merchant Support decay towards unrest, but not indefinitely satisfy them. Players wishing to make such arrangements permanent should consider either trading the relevant resources via their trade routes or having the player supplying the resource for the DI take control of the relevant support. This will not be applied retroactively, with the relevant supports starting to move (very slowly) towards rebellion from round 11, meaning players have around 6 rounds from this announcement to compensate.

*Rules Clarification:*
Please explicitly note in your non-actions when you are declaring hostile territory for a passing army. The GMs will do our best to assume where it makes sense; however, it's always more reliable to list it explicitly.

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_



Aboard _Wayfinder_, Rendal Belar seeks to plunge ever deeper into the vast central wastes that lie south of Cyph-Arel, in search of understanding and meditation. As the ship presses on beyond known waters (though knowing of the wastes does not make them less hostile), the outside water, already anoxic, becomes eerily cold and still. Several days of travel in utter silence broken only by the occasional booming of the Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol leave the crew on edge, and when a bizarre echoing clanging noise is suddenly heard from outside, Rendal is barely able to keep the crew from panicking. Briefly stepping outside, he observes hundreds if not thousands of small, gray objects, cut into regular shapes, swirling about the seafloor and bouncing off of each other in the _Wayfinders_ wake. Only Rendal can say if this is what he was looking for.

*The Cyphiri Union explores south of Region W36! They discover and immediately prospect Region W31, a Wastes Region which has three Open TPs of Ferromagnetic Polyhedrons.*

Even in chaos the Lux-Glossians do not cease to explore, and though this latest group is sponsored by no Shade, that does not sap their energy. Following on the lyrics of a Chelonian song, they travel to Narciss Rest and turn southwest, penetrating rough terrain that few have ever dared before them. But that is not quite true, for as they continue their travels above the steadily-descending seafloor, one of the largest Reefback Turtles ever seen passes overhead. It is not much longer before they reach Firstreef, an enormous mountain whose foot is shrouded in the depths far below, crowned in coral, Reefbacks, and Chelonian song. It is only once the explorers approach more closely - spotted so quickly some among the party are sure to feel ashamed - that the nature of the mountain becomes clear - a vast network of interlocking and overlapping corals, built upon older corals, many curiously shell-shaped, seemingly without end if ever there was a place that could claim to be the origin of the Reefbacks, this would be it.

*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore southwest of Region 175! They discover Region 169, a Fathomless Depth 2 Region which contains three TPs of Coral Performers owned by the CCA and a wonder: the Chora Headquarters, Firstreef!*

The following effects apply to the owner of Firstreef:

*Spoiler: CCA HQ Effects*
Show

If at least Reputation Rank 0 with the Chelonian Chora, Projects in regions adjacent to a region which contains a CCA base that you control cost 1 less action for you.If at least Reputation Rank 1 with the Chelonian Chora, gain +2 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly, instead of the usual +1.If at least Reputation Rank 2 with the Chelonian Chora, distance losses are triggered every 5th region instead of every 4th, and effective distance for distance penalties is reduced by 1 region regardless of the target regions location.If at least Reputation Rank 3 with the Chelonian Chora, may pay 2 regions to skip to a CCA base, instead of 4.

Brave Pfith venture far into the depths south of their controlled waters, descending even deeper than the floor of Toxfall Gorge. Despite the darkness and pressure, civilization seems to be thriving in these waters, even if it may be somewhat rudimentary by surface standards; the locals even seem to have knowledge of the tides, and perform a variety of rituals synchronized with the rise and fall of the surface.

*Pfilghol explores the depths of Region 102! They discover the native population, which has a Desired Import of Drugs, 4 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Lowtide Legends, one Holy Site of Hightide Holies, and one Open Holy Site.*

Scouts from the Lambent Syndicate are dispatched along the borders, aiming to push through the toxic fog south of the Khandeeps. The water bubbles with globs of poisonous goop, almost boiling, and without their filtration grafts the kucen would soon neither be able to breathe or to swim. Still, there is life here, adapted to the otherworldly waters, and the explorers note that their religious beliefs especially are more easily comprehensible than might have been expected; one goes so far as to call the faith unoriginal. 

*The Lambent Syndicate explores south of Region 25! They discover Region 23, a Depth 0 Toxic Region which has two Open TPs of Glisterprisms, a Desired Import of Domesticated Creatures, 3 units of defenders, one Open Holy Site, and two Holy Sites of Sparkling Occultism.*

Further east, the Syndicate presses into another poisoned region, south of the place once known as the Dunes of Revelations. The water is clouded, almost opaque, and the tangled seaweed below seems to grasp at the explorers legs. Some distance into the miasma, a dull red light begins to shimmer somewhere ahead - but before anyone can guess as to its origin, twisted tentacles grasp one kucen from behind. She is barely saved, and the horrifically mutated Mer escapes. It does not leave for good, though, and the explorers are harassed and pursued until they are completely lost. Only an accidental encounter with a tiny settlement of unharmed Mer, who are able to give them directions back out of these cursed red waters, saves them.

*The Lambent Syndicate explores east of Region 20! They discover Region 16, a Depth 0 Contaminated Toxic Region which has two Open TPs of Redglow Rock and one Open Holy Site.*

*Spoiler: Decontamination*
Show

While Region 20 remains Contaminated, it does not have Factions, it cannot be conquered, and it counts as two additional regions for distance penalties, including actions taken in the Region.

*A Dignified Rest:* The mutant Mer here are all that remains of the exodus of the Forest of Astral Yearning so many years ago. They deserve a proper entombment and memorial to their lost culture. If the owner of the holy site in Region 20 completes 2 Diplomacy or Faith project actions to construct a tomb and filtration measures and spends an action on a TN 14 Diplomacy or Faith check to compose an adequate dedication, then the region will no longer be contaminated, they will gain two Prestige, and the region will gain an additional holy site under their control. 

*Smothered in Stone:* It certainly wont be pretty or dignified, but a massive quantity of material may be able to sloppily cover the source of the mutagen and the mutant Mer alike. If the owner of the holy site in Region 20 gifts the region two trading posts of soil, rock, or building material (spending an Economy action for each and returning each to Open), then the region will no longer be contaminated, the region will change to open waters, settling the region will only take one action, and the resource will change semi-randomly, depending on what resource was supplied.

*Redglow Research:* If one can get past the disfiguring mutations and loss of self-identity, the idea of a workforce that never tires holds a certain appeal. Mutant technology based on the effects of Redglow may be discovered with a carefully controlled multivariate randomized-block experimental design, generous grant stipends, and many, many graduate students test subjects. If the owner of the holy site in Region 20 spends a Military action and one treasure to disband a unit per turn for two consecutive turns, then the region will no longer be contaminated, they will lose two Prestige, and they will discover a new technology.

Expanding the borders of Surunungs maps, explorers from the Peacekeepers travel through the eastern shallows. The waters are clear and comfortable, and the locals prove more than happy to guide the agents past all the major sights. They return to Rahakera with a report on what must be the most average seas in the world: a minor unique species of anemone, a variety of religious beliefs, a moderately sized army, and a pervasive attitude of relaxation.

*The Peacekeepers of Surunung explore north of Region 160! They discover Region 159, a Depth 0 Region which has one Open TP of Homing Anemone, a Desired Import of Hard Minerals, 3 units of defenders, one Holy Site of Fate Spiral, one Holy Site of Old Wardens, and one Holy Site of Diverse Opinions.*

The Desired Import of Region 105 is Meat.
The Desired Import of Region 154 is Esoterica.

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity._

The Ironkelp Order has come a long way from the days when it merely guarded the trade routes of a single region. Now on a global scale, the newly founded Order of Orders defends the Flowing Way wherever it may be in danger. *OKI Elevates Status to Sea Power*

The wealth of the Hymenocera Expanse is proverbial, rivaling that of Lojan. When the High King grants the merchant guilds permanent council seats, it is seen by all as an acknowledgement of the true power in the realm. *HEX Consolidates Holdings to become a Merchant Marine*

The centripetal force of the political upheaval in Leriander throws off more and more young Lux-Glossians, fleeing to waters beyond the Grand Matriarchs reach - at least for now. *LUX colonizes Regions 152 and 186, becoming the first nation to own territory in all three climates! 
The Desired Import of Region 152 becomes Light Sources, while the Desired Import of Region 186 becomes Glass.*

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs._

SKR hosts The Coronation of Primarch Petrix, gifts GTZ, STC, LOL, COS, HEX Papershell Draft-Cuttle and Scrying
GTZ gifts Sojourn Suits, Anoxic Adaptation, and Filtration Grafts to SKR, HEX, STC
STC trades Supermarine Artillery and Electrodialytic Staurozoa to LOL in exchange for Indah's Embrace
COS receives 5 treasure from STC

GTZ gifts COS and LOL Anoxic Adaption, Filtration Grafts, Sojourn Suits, Mamomachines via Cultural Exchange

GTZ and LOL trade Devolving Standardized Integrations and Razor Current Netting for Death Commando Conditioning and Indah's Embrace via Cultural Exchange

LUX trades Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Devolving Standardized Integrations, Filtration Grafts, Traveling Scholars, Bioluminescent Navigation, and Mamomachines to OKI in exchange for Supermarine Artillery via Cultural Exchange

LOL creates Cultural Identity: The Universal Grease (2d8 to Buyouts)

STC establishes a Cultural Exchange with LOL

SKR establishes a Cultural Exchange with SEN

SUR establishes a Cultural Exchange with MIR

Lady Inks roots run deep into the Sakura-Jins ever-branching tree. Impossible to ever untangle from each other, the World Garden of the Sakura-Jin vassalizes the Black Pearls! 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

In addition to normal liege mechanics (unit cap +1, use of vassal stats, etc.), SKR gains partial control over the actions of the Black Pearls. Each round, BLP may take one action chosen at random from the following list (rolling a 1d6) at the behest of SKR. Targets for this random action are chosen by SKRs player. This list may be subject to change as the crime syndicate evolves. 
1. Generate 1dX-1 treasure, where X = the number of different nations that own a region with a BLP support
2. Counter-espionage or Root Out Spies in any territory with a BLP support
3-4. Take over the mercantile support in any territory adjacent to a BLP support or in any SKR-owned region (TN 12)
5. Attempt to steal a technology, treasure, or fluff item from any territory with a BLP support
6. Roll again twice

RFT grants Region 66 and the Hammer to ESP

ESP grants Region 51 to GRV

The High King of the Hymenocera Expanse sends his youngest sister Carridea south to the waters of Region 30. Given how much the Expanse has invested in the regions Branch Coral trade, it is perhaps no surprise that Carridea finds no shortage of eligible suitors from among the ruling elite. *HEX establishes a Marriage claim on Region 30*

ESP impresses Region 47 Clergy
CYP impresses Region 126 Clergy
CYP impresses Region 170 Reaved Merchants 
GTZ sways 174 Aristocrats
GTZ sways 137 Aristocrats
GTZ sways 130 Aristocrats
STC impresses 68 Merchants
STC impresses 179 Merchants 
LIT impresses 18 Aristocrats
LIT impresses 18 Clergy
LOL sways 8 Merchants
LOL impresses 9 Merchants
HEX impresses 4 Clergy
HEX impresses 29 Clergy

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The Seatide Confederacy moves to deepen ties with their old allies in the Shifting Ennead. Pepsin trading drifts have become a common sight, and the eventual agreement recognizing Seatide trading rights is barely even a formality. *STC creates a Trade Route with SEN*

The Titanic Draig who now rules the Residuum sees fit to reward the Seatide Confederacy for their generous gifts and virtuous behavior with a recommitment to _exclusive_ trading rights in Draigau waters. *DRG creates a Trade Route with STC*

ESP buys out Region 66 TP 1 for Pelagic Graftsmer
ESP buys out Region 68 TP 1 for Gravelglass
PGL buys out Region 105 TP 1 for Rotweaver Worms
MIR buys out Region 135 TP3 for Luminescent Crystal

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

Something seems to have shifted within the herringmind, and Deep Blues latest proclamations betray a changed understanding of the world. *DPB adopts the Blossoming Sequence*

In accordance with their agreement with the Adventuring Scholars, the Costa Sereia rebuilds the schools which were destroyed by the Trawling Beasts and rededicates them to their original faith. *COS constructs a new Holy Site 1 in Region 103 of The Examinations*

Eternal Spring consecrates the Banished Merchants. Details to come with org actions.

LIT converts Region 17 HS 1, HS 2, and HS 3 to the Crimson Chant
COS converts Region 103 HS 3 to Brilhinte 
GRV converts Region 56 HS 2 to the Blossoming Sequence

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

The Union Mercenary Exchange has been a project many years in the making, but at last House Pylets work is complete! Making good use of the long experience of the Cyphiri with mercenary work, especially recent experiences with the Kalan Company and the Retainer Guard, the Exchange serves as a central clearinghouse for mercenary work, facilitating agreements and payment while providing the Cyphiri Union a fair cut of the profits. *CYP completes the Union Mercenary Exchange! A City is built, the Union Mercenary Exchange, in Pyl-Garat (Region 129), granting a bonus to Sacks. Pyl-Garat's Desired Import changes to Luxuries. Pyl-Garat's resource becomes Mercenary Retainers, with 6 Trade Posts.

The holder of the Aristocratic Support of 129 has a +1 bonus to any Military action taken in the region if at least one Treasure is spent on it and may attempt to Coerce Trade Posts in the region even if the Mercantile Support is owned by someone else.
The holder of the Mercantile Support of 129 gains 1 unit cap and, If you own the region and it is invaded or attacked by rebels, the merchants will hire 1 unit led by an unnamed subcommander (with a score equal to half your Military score) to help defend the region. This unit has access to all technologies that you do.

The controller of Pyl-Garat may spend 3 Treasure to recruit an additional unit when they take a Recruit Units action, once per round for each of the Aristocratic and Mercantile Supports that they own (owning at least one of the two is required to use this option).

A country which owns at least one Mercenary Retainer Trade Post may spend up to X treasure per turn on battles, where X is double the amount of Mercenary Retainer Trade Posts controlled by that country (divided freely between battles as needed), with each treasure spent granting 1 effective unit for the purpose of determining Outnumbering bonuses (similar to when a Merchant Marine spends multiple treasure on a battle, and stacking with it).*

Though the Gotezhars mood towards the Divine Nacres is not strictly hostile, it is nevertheless with satisfaction that the Builders Union develops the first suits capable of long-term exploration of the terrestrial wastes, a chaotic combination of filtering apparatus, oxygenation equipment, temperature-controlling cloth, and Mineblossom Sponge climbing tools - and all in direct defiance of the Nacres. *The Gotezhar Builders Union develops Sojourn Suits (Requirements: Anoxic Adaptation, Filtration Grafts, Tools, Clothing; Effect: Permits actions across terrestrial wastes (purple) borders. Terrestrial wastes regions count as wastes regions, requiring a specialized ship to access.*

Many leaders claim to possess lucky charms, but the conch of the late Squall Essenio is the real deal. *The Gotezhar Builders Union creates an Artifact, Essensio's Conch (Effects: +2 to Leader Loss rolls (for one commander per turn))*

*SKR creates an Artifact, to be defined next round*

*RFT creates the Shark Orb!*
If held by the Shark Kings people while their forces remain split across at least two zones, then the force in possession of the Orb gains an additional action. If the Sharks are not split across at least two zones, instead it grants +1 to one action taken by the Sharks.
When held by a player nation, they have +2 against Shark actions.
The Orb may be stolen from any party as normal or as a special non-secret Sack action targeting the Orb.

DPB begins a Great Project in Region 58, contributing three actions

*RFT completes a Great Project in Region 61, the Safety Net!* The mechanical effects of the project are undetermined, and will depend on the exact nature of the construction

*Spoiler: The Astral Menagerie continues to wander*
Show

Wanderings:
ESP gains 1 treasure from the Banished Merchants. They refuse to leave, staying with ESP for another round.
PGL is visited by both the Kelpie and the scintillating Twin. (See special effects below.)
LSD continues to host both the Mare and the mimic!Mare. The conversion attempt from last round targets region 28 HS 1, but fails. 
MIR is visited by the Withering Everlight.
SUR is visited by the Scintillating twin.

Special effects:
A conversion attempt is made with a bonus of +8 against a random HS in one of PGL's regions, prioritizing regions with unruly clergy. This round, it will target Holy Site 2 in Region 104.
The Kelpie and the Twin will remain with PGL for two rounds, triggering this effect once each round.

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

General Zabkrews strategic and psychological approach to warfare has had a great influence on Lojanese doctrine, and the new generation of commanders knows no superior way to fight. *LOL Perfects General Zabkrews Tactical Doctrine: Graceful Show of Force! General Zabkrew gains a +1 bonus to battle rolls when successfully implementing Graceful Show of Force! LOL gains a permanent +1 bonus to Maneuvering rolls!*

The Doflein grafters have improved upon their old techniques, and now the soldiers of the Ennead may receive ever more powerful augmentations without the risk of a slow, painful death from graft failure. The only downside is that now they instead face the risk of a quick, violent death with much more collateral damage. *SEN creates the technology Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations. Prerequisites: Devolving Standardized Integrations, Composite Grafting
Effect: The bonus provided by Devolving Standardized Integrations now stacks with itself to a maximum of +2 at any time, and applies to all units (regardless of who commands). Stacking here means that the owner of this tech gains a +1 to battle rolls per battle fought, with the bonus lasting for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost in a battle. For each round that an owner of this tech has a +2 to battle rolls (whether or not the bonus is used), roll 1d6.

On a 1: One unit is destroyed, and the bonus to battles provided by this tech for next rounds decreases by 1 (to a minimum of 0)
On a 2-4: Nothing happens
On a 5: The duration of the bonus increases by one round, after which point one unit is lost
On a 6: The duration of the bonus increases by one round*

One might think that the Hegemonys capital, built into a bedrock ravine, was already impenetrable, but the Frozen King knows there is still one way in - or was, before the shell of icebergs chained to the seafloor established a thick, defensible roof overhead. *KNH constructs a Fortress, Cold Harbor, in Glacier Crag (77)*

The Pepsins of the Seatide Confederacy take a different approach to defense; a system of artificial upswells surrounding Seatide, blasting any invaders away with the power of the currents. *STC constructs a Fortress, the Tidewall, in Seatide (79)*

Perhaps warily eying the nearby Magaramachi, the Peacekeepers of Surunung see fit to fortify their capital also. *SUR constructs a Fortress in Rahakera (155)*

*Spoiler: DRG-KNH invasion of Region 69*
Show

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
DRG (General Kreel): (2d6+10)[17] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
SEN: (2d6+13)[20], attempting to use Dissertation in Practice Tactical Doctrine (If fighting defensively, +2 battle, -20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, +12 enemy leader loss. If also outnumbered, add +2 battle, +2 TM, -20% enemy casualties)

Outnumbering:
4 DRG units + 7 KNH units vs 9 SEN units, 1 Aristocratic unit, and 1 GRV unit; No Advantage
Battle Roll:
DRG: (2d10+4)[17] (1 Treasure)
SEN: (2d10+9)[20]

SEN Victory! SEN loses 2 units! KNH loses 1 unit! DRG loses 1 unit!


*Spoiler: DPB invasion of Region 70*
Show

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
DPB: [roll0] attempting to use Skirmishing Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Tadgceallachmarix: [roll1] attempting to use Concussive Conflagration Tactical Doctrine (always takes effect; cannot be copied; enemy cannot benefit from Outnumbering Bonuses; -60% own casualties; +12 to own battle roll; enemy gains +1 to TacMan per 5 Units; +10% enemy casualties per 3 points over enemy TacMan roll; -2 own battle roll per 3 points under enemy TacMan roll)

Outnumbering:
15 DPB units vs 5 TITAN units; 300% Advantage for DPB; +0 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
DPB: [roll2]
TITAN: [roll3]

TITAN Victory! DPB loses 9 Units! DRG maintains control of region 70!


*Spoiler: A Titanic Battle*
Show

Deep Blue's force of herring vied valiantly against their titanic foe, attacking from all directions as they attempted to overwhelm through breadth what they could not hope to overcome by brute numbers. Unfortunately, their usual advantage - that of being disparate members of what was fundamentally a single entity - was more than matched by an entity which was an army all its own, and far less dispersed. Though the Titan Tadgceallachmarix was far and away less agile than the herrings - and many managed to strike hard against its shell in the opening minutes of the battle - its natural weapons trivialized this benefit. With a snap of its right claw, hundreds if not thousands of herring would be boiled away; it mattered little how any individual fish moved. Even when the local battlemind tried to reorient the operational goals towards dispersion tactics to secure sites of interest and find enemy governmental isolates so as to deprive the Titan of this advantage, their error quickly became apparent. In aquatic environs, size and speed often correlate strongly - and so the vast differences in combatant size rendered the Titan impossible to outrun, even when swimming in different directions, as it took only moments to obliterate school cohesion with a well-timed snap of the other claw. The deafening noise of their left claw disoriented even far distant schools, and the simplistic brains of individual herrings in the swarm lost their place within their school, making an organized advance that much harder and buying enough time for the Thunder That Burns to head off each incursion towards the deeper parts of the region time and again - if only just. And with each thrust stymied, more and more chum filled the waters, schools of silver and blue turning to red and white until the herring battlemind acknowledged the reality: too much of their forces had been destroyed to triumph here.

As the battered schools of herring attempted an ordered retreat, more than one suddenly found its path cut off by clouds of fuming red acid swirling about them, a new enormous figure looming in the fog. Realizing that a _second_ Titan had arrived on the battlefield, Deep Blue allowed the fundamental biological functions of its herring swarms to take over for a moment, the better to fulfill a new, overwhelming directive: get out as fast as possible.

Though barely half as many herring returned to the shoalmind as departed for Draigau waters, it was only the beginning of the true battle.

Few creatures still lived that might understand the language of these ancient Colossi - but tone transcends time, and the rage and scorn in the deafening voices of the mighty beasts was clear enough. Mer rivals might be described as trash talking before a fight; but at such a scale, it seemed too paltry a phrase to describe the almost poetic expressions of hatred, memory, and grudges held through long millennia, beyond all reason, all reckoning. Some few might understand the nuance of such a rivalry - for have they not lost all else? The world might be changed, but their enemy is familiar still - and this makes it all the more infuriating.

Thunder echoed in the deep, and the waves churned and roiled where they struck, frozen one moment and boiling the next. Now there sounded a low, piercing whistle, and Gwrfaedlaithe, the Fuming Ice, raced through waters freshly filled by the guts of lesser beings, a barrage of brinicle spears marking the Titans path as it sought any weakness in the great azure shell of the ancient foe. One might be forgiven for expecting Tadgceallachmarix to have been fatigued by the previous battle - and one would not be wrong. But it did not matter. Gwrfaedlaithe had awoken in The Dead Seas, far to the south - Tadgceallachmarix had awoken amidst the descendants of their shared peoples. For Titans which might slumber for centuries, true wakefulness might not return for years after waking, and the Vermilion Colossus had moved too soon - neither their power nor their speed were truly restored, and the Azure Colossus they sought to destroy had just been given a great deal of target practice.

Thrice Tadgceallachmarix bore down upon its foe, and thrice it struck true - and with the third strike, great cracks appeared in the shell of the Vermilion Colossus, and it cried out in terrible pain. And with the echoes of that cry it was gone, vanished somewhere into the depths from whence it came to lick its wounds and nurse its grudges, leaving only a fog of poison and blood where Tadgceallachmarix rose supreme, bellowing in triumph. But though the Titan had taken pains to safeguard its possessions and underlings, the clash of legends cannot help but leave devastation behind.

*Holy Site 1 (Wings of the World) is damaged and becomes Open. 
Trading Post 2 (STC) is damaged and becomes Open.*

*Spoiler: OKI invasion of Region 123*
Show


Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[9]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+13)[19] attempting to use Quiver Hell's Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle)
Natives: (2d6+9)[17], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 OKI units vs 4 native units; Advantage for OKI; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: (2d10+8)[26]
Natives: (2d10+5)[17]

OKI Victory! OKI loses 1 unit! Greenwater Clansfolk lose 2 units! OKI conquers Region 123!


*Spoiler: LOL invasion of Region 15*
Show


Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[7]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LOL: (2d6+10)[19] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force Tactical Doctrine (TM +1, -20% casualties (both sides), +12 enemy Leader Loss, +2 own Leader Loss, Free Sway attempt against random support)
Natives: (2d6+7)[12], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 LOL units + 1 treasure vs 6 native units; No Advantage
Battle Roll:
LOL: (2d10+8)[21]
Natives: (2d10+4)[12]

LOL Victory! Native defenders lose 2 units! LOL conquers Region 15! LOL Sways the formerly Open Aristocracy!


*Spoiler: SUR invasion of Region 160*
Show


Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[9]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SUR: (2d6+10)[20] attempting to use Wave of Envenomation Tactical Doctrine (+4 to Battle Roll, +20% Enemy Casualties, +30% Own Casualties, +2 to Allied Leader Loss Roll effect)
Natives: (2d6+9)[12], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 SUR units vs 3 native units; Advantage for SUR; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SUR: (2d10+10)[22]
Natives: (2d10+5)[11]

SUR Victory! SUR loses 3 units! Native defenders lose 2 units! SUR conquers Region 160!


*Spoiler: Region 49 Merchant Rebellion*
Show


Unruly Merchants rebel in Region 49, turning over the region to Lux-Glossia on a victory
Rebels purchase Razor-Current Setting technology
RBL Commander score: (1d4+4)[7]
Native Defender score: (1d6+4)[7]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
RBL: (2d6)[9] +[Commander Score] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides)
Natives: (2d6)[6] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides)

Outnumbering:
6 RBL units vs 4 native units; Advantage for RBL; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
RBL: (2d10+2)[9] + [half Commander score, rounding up]
Natives: (2d10)[11] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

Native victory! Native defenders lose 1 unit! The Rebel army disbands, and the leader of the rebelling Legion flees into the wilderness! The Merchant support in Region 49 becomes Open!

SHK invasion of Region 10
SHK Victory! SHK sacks Region 10 MGM TP 2 and LSD TP 3 for Magaramachi Whelps, gaining 2 Treasure and rendering these TPs Open! Basically-A-Kraken is briefly captured by the Pojanese, but manages to force an escape. Region 10 is returned to MGM possession! 

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

Even the darkest of deeds can be forgiven by the Chain Wardens in exchange for services rendered to the state. The new recruit is not a well-known name, but subtlety is exactly what the Nathi are looking for in these tempestuous times. *KNH recruits an unnamed Spy with an Intrigue score of 8.* 

Five years ago That Which Slithers in Darkness curled their long undulating tail around the rim of the Abyss, and they have not stirred since. Now, as an intruder sneaks against the darkened whirlpools currents, they raise their coral-encrusted coils to wrap the unsuspecting Siren in an unrelenting hold. *Setia the Forgotten has been captured by counter-espionage measures upon attempting to infiltrate the Unity.* There may be an opportunity to negotiate her release with the NPC actions this round.

Finding travel above water on the island near the Tideswept Shelf more unwieldy than anticipated, Costa Sereias salvagers are only able to recover about half of the islands riches before logistics issues make it impossible to proceed further. The haul: enough neatly-stacked and processed materials to double the impact of 3 Project Actions and a pile of easily-sold commodity goods worth at least 3 Treasure

Costa Sereia investigates the captured Reavers and materials from Aelwyd Adferiad. Details to come with org actions.

SKR slanders GTZ with the DNA

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction._

*EDIT: The aristocratic support of Danabae (69) becomes Open!*

The Eel Without End  ends. As the great rainbow spiked fan emerges from the Maw, a brilliant energy fries the nearby floating kelpwrack and fills the ocean with the odor of burnt algae. The tail slithers through the same path that the head followed decades ago, leaving only lasting echoes of impossible melodies and an ever-ringing _HUM_ in the thoughts of all those that glimpse its iridescent, splendorous finale. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

When the Eels tail passes through a region, there is a chance that trading posts in the Eels path are destroyed by arcing electricity. The sparking voltage amplifies the sound of the Eels perpetual _HUM_. Conversions targeting regions through which the Eels tail has passed benefit from this befuddlement, gaining +2 this round. Additionally, when the tail passes through a region where the Eel is Omnipresent, mass-confusion may render foes to be friends and annul allegiances. Two random supports swap ownership status.

*The tail passes through Region 1, Region 19, Region 20, Region 24, Region 22, and Region 20 (again)!
Region 1 TP 1 is destroyed!
Region 19 TP 2 becomes Open!
Region 20 TP 1 becomes Open!
Region 24 TP 1 is destroyed!
Region 20 TP 3 is destroyed!
LOL gains control of the Region 19 Aristocracy! EDIT: The Region 19 Aristocracy becomes Open!
LIT gains control of the Region 19 Merchants!
The Region 20 Aristocracy becomes Open!
UNI gains control of the Region 20 Merchants!*

The Reavers strike!

Region 131 Aristocracy is Reaved
Region 101 Clergy is Reaved
Region 66 Aristocracy is Reaved
Region 2 Clergy is Reaved

Reavers kill 1 unit from MHR
Reavers Sack Region 101 Open HS 1
Reavers loot 1 treasure from RFT
Reavers Sack Region 2 Crimson Chant HS 2

The Monheganist Regime is devastated to lose both Yirp the Fierces daughter, Yalp the Stormy, and Captain Eleazer McTavishs CFO (Captain of Fishing Operations), Roald McDougald, on the night of their union! Pro-tip: do not invite the Reavers to your wedding ceremony. The sudden demise of this influential couple leaves a power vacuum brimming with potential for interlopers.

Having spent nearly a decade amongst the Viridian Shade lounging in lazy excess while awaiting opportunity, the Siren Taman finally bows to her devouring ambition by assassinating her way to Matriarchy. As the eldest Matriarch of any Shade, she becomes the new leader of Lux-Glossia at a time of critical instability. Time will tell how closely her actions will align with the will of the Lambent Syndicate Matrons. *TheDarkDM will control LUX this round. Future changes to LUXs status are probable.*

*The rebelling Clergy of Region 108 led by Finalist Uruza successfully sway the Merchants in region 108 to their cause! The rebel army swells to a total of 8 units due to new mercenary contracts and gains the Blood Algae and Death Commando Conditioning technologies.* The details of the rebel demands will be added with NPC actions later in the round.

Should Finalist Uruza manage to enforce her demands, perhaps other discontent factions will follow her example in the years to come. For now, the world watches and waits.
*Region 14 Unruly Merchants do not rebel this round.
Region 17 Unruly Clergy do not rebel this round.
Region 104 Unruly Clergy do not rebel this round.
Region 115 Unruly Clergy do not rebel this round.*

Discontent left unattended begins to fester and spread, eroding support for powers that have turned a blind eye to the unhappiness of their populace.
*The unruly Merchants in Region 14 undermine the Aristocracy from LOL!
The unruly Clergy in Region 17 undermine the Aristocracy from LIT!
The unruly Clergy in Region 104 undermine the Aristocracy from PGL!*

The following regions must have region write-ups submitted by the start of Round 18 or suffer write-up related Unrest:
12, 20, 22, 63, 73, 104, 154, 179, 187

Lack of interest or respect for the unique needs and local customs throughout the seas begins to grate on the people who must survive such neglect. 
*Region 20 Aristocracy becomes Unruly! 
Region 104 Aristocracy grumbles, but remains under PGL control!
Region 179 Aristocracy grumbles, but remains under DPB control!
Region 187 Clergy becomes Unruly!*

Having never recovered from Reaver raids in years prior, order in some areas begins to break down, and respect is lost for those they once pledged loyalty to.

The faithful of Lojan manage to hold together despite years of inadequate support from the non-existent local aristocracy in large part due to recent military successes abroad buoying morale. 
*Region 9 Clerical Support remains under Lojanese control!*

With both the clergy and the merchants decimated by the Reavers, the nobles of region 22 must put in triple the work to stave off societal collapse. Many find that the absolute control over their territory is worth the extra resources.
*Region 22 Aristocratic Support remains under Lighthouse control!*

The following Reaved regions will begin to deteriorate at the end of round 17: 91, 113
The following Reaved regions will begin to deteriorate at the end of round 18: 28, 71, 126

*Organizations!* 

CYP Conducts and Composes Passion. Details to come with org actions

LIT becomes a Giantslayer. Details to come with org actions

LUX grants the DNA Devolving Standardized Integrations to repay favor debt

LUX asks the ABS to prospect Region 124 for Hard Metal. The regions hugely abundant and diverse plankton turns out to be caused by massively bioavailable iron. Unfortunately, bioavailable does not mean the same thing for macroscopic organisms as it does for microscopic ones. Only one trading post worth of Hematite Flakes is discovered in the vicinity of the Gan Nachilm.

DPB takes a special action to refine their core fragment. Details to come with org actions

LUX completes a Monumental Undertaking, the Amphitheater of Narcis, for +1 PRS

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

????? ?? ??d????y
Turn 17
Eternal Spring



*
MAWbel v2.3* [Songstress]
*Dip:* [*4*]
*Mil:* [*3*]
*Eco:* [*5*]
*Fai:* [*9*]
*Int:* [*4*]

Next Turn: +2 Int, +1 Eco

Actions
Eco [MMcess]: Construct the Magma Shroud within region 61, thereby claiming my new capital as my own. 1/5
Eco: Construct the Magma Shroud within region 61, thereby claiming my new capital as my own. 2/5
*Secret*: Proclaim thyself a Titan Of Industry.
Int: Identify the origins and usage of Unblemished Wreckage [Investigation]. Roll = 11
Int: Scour the wreckage of the Titanic Battle [Investigation], spending 3 Treasure. Roll = 12
Int: Ponder on the nature and existence of Underwater Bears [Investigation]. Roll = 12
Mil: Impress reaved Aristrocracy in 66 (roll 2d8 +3 +3 treasure) [Happy New Yearsmas] Roll = 15 (TN 13 to impress a reaved support, success, claim it as my own)

Non-action
Have my Spy Receive A Report on the ongoings of my queendom.
(Celebrate the nature of these Banished Merchants [Investigation]) Roll = 17
Accept the miracle gift of Region 61 as my capital.
*Spoiler: Don The Crown Of Avarice*
Show


A decade slower than anticipated, but finally, the moment is at hand. Mawbel floats on up towards the Crown Of Avarice that has been prepared for her. As requested and directed, it allows her to channel the results of all greed with its might. An influx of one of the essential ingredients for her power, and one which can channel, amplify, and moderate the power of Mammos as it courses through her system. Not just Mammos though, this connects to the emotional software and manipulates the primary memento of desire far better than she had been able to before.

That was _saying something_, given how well she was able to do it before. It should have been a triumph for Prosperity and indeed, the words sung from her lips. But even as she harnessed the power, her mind felt dull. Mawbel v2.3 was not the Medusa she once was. Her prosperity drives had been damaged,  perhaps irreparably. She didnt, no, _couldnt_ want those things anymore.

Still, she smiled, as the purpose Crown Of Avarice aligned with her new goals as well.

Even if it had not _quite_ been designed as she envisioned, commissioned artwork rarely was. Twas the price of the discount. It would serve her needs all the same. Grant her dominion over this space. Bestow her with the authority to enact her grand architecture. Enable her to enact her dreams of pape

This was but only the first step towards Industry, and she knew it. Mawbel had a lot of work to do, optimizing cycles within her new domain.





Oppose Dominion Intrusions.
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]:
Greet the Gravetenders with great mirth. Inquire what the timetable is for ESP getting Magma Falls back is.

Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/sways/conversions/etc (through a resist roll, a -2 penalty, or both, as applicable).
Automatically oppose all unauthorized Buyout, Sways, or Impress actions within holdings ESP has Merchant Support in.
Automatically oppose all unauthorized Conversion, Sways, or Impress actions within holdings ESP has Clergy Support in.
Conversion Authorization: Allow and support any conversions to The Eternal Communion.
Buyout Authorization: Approve of the Buyout of TP 3 of Maleficent Jello by KNH.
Always utilize The [Toy] Hammer whenever possible to make it such that when you spend 3 Actions on a Great Project, to help these contribute to 4 actions total.




Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: 6
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries
Give 1 Treasure to: ERRORERRORERROR


*Mission Statement/Core Values:*
Secure *Industrialize* emotional software within Polar (Hivemind and Isolate Alike) against outside intrusions.
Guarantee long term *s*ecurity for the corporate entity known as Eternal Spring.
Engage in cooperative crowdfunding and projects to *b*ring Prosperity unto all lifeforms.

Faith Dossier in Round 16 Post: Give The Eternal Communion A Soul


*The Magma Shroud*Claiming region 61 as her own, in magic to sway the Glacial Gods in the hearts of the denizens. In magnetism to sing to the _actual_, physical Glacial God, singular. In mind to shape everything within her own image, using the might of the crown. New branches grow, new Medusa subsystems form, the last of her species no longer, although all are connected in a much tighter knit manner than before. Dark, plant like organisms and vines spread throughout the region like a blackened mass of thorny hedge.

The shrimp of the region burrow away, mold the underground, heed the call of Mawbel. As if extensions of her own design, they shape and emplace the metal. Within the thorny hedge that serves as denizens starts to construct a factory, with a cylinder at the center. Smog begins to rise, wheels begin to spin, turbines begin to glow a maleficent mauve. The shrimp get caught up within them, ground up into fuel and smog. The machine is constructed, and so, so many more are to follow from the frigid heat emanating from the darkest pits.


*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 11/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Receive 1d4 treasure from Merchants
Receive +2 Treasure from Mamomachines
-6 Treasure
ERROR?
Next Turn: 10+1d4 treasure



Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 2 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 2 of Pelagic Graftsmer in 66 (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 1, 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 1 of 68 (Glass)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)
TP 1 of W22 (Unblemished Wreckage)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 56 57, 58, 60, 63, 66, 68Clerical Supports
Region 56, 57, 58 (MAM), 47, 51 (ESP)

Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Toy Hammer
When you spend 3 actions on a Project, get a fourth one for free.
Ships
Big Boulder


Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Ilgl, The-one-who-builds, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6+1
Economy: 8
Faith: 5+2
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
Toxfall Gorge: 105

* Actions* 
Rolls
More rolls


* Military: Attack Region 131*
_With 6 units, led by Sigska, using tactical doctrine "Just Do Better" (+2 to battle, not perfected). +1 maneuvering from 1 perfected TD. +1 to battle from Magma Forges (granted by Core Fragment), +1 to battle from 1 treasure._
It was under Olgght's rule that the Pfith first set their gaze upon the Otterian realms. But until the Gotezhar attacked, they had no clear opportunity to sieze them.
Now they do. The newly reorganized armies of Pfilghol, lead by their ambitious new commander, advance into the Kelplands to vanquish the unbelievers and consolidate more power under their banner.

* Military: Raise a Unit*
Especially in wartime, the armies of the Pfith grow, with more hunters trained in the new ways of battle every day.

*Faith: Seek Aid on 104 Conversion attempt (divine aid)*
_2d8 from Sakurado, spend treasure_

*Faith: Convert Region 104 HC 2 to Sakurado* 
_+1 from Sakurado, spend treasure_

*Faith: Convert Region 102 HC 1 to Sakurado* 
*Faith: Convert Region 102 HC 2 to Sakurado* 
Pfith pilgrims and priests are among the first to visit the newly discovered inhabitants in the deeps of region 102. They seek to follow in the footsteps Olgght took to discover the precious core fragment. They bring their faith along with them, and spread the sense that the home of these new strangers is sacred to the Pfith 

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*
Accept Scrying and Draft Cuttles

* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado



*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal, granted by Core Fragment)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1: +1 Explore, Prospect, Colonize

Sakurado: +1 to buyout and convert against Open, 2d8 on Seek Aid

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Sigska - Ambitious commander trying to turn the Pfith warriors into "real" soldiers. Charismatic, cheery. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.
Dr. Ydottl - Scientist, studies ecology. Nervous, frustrated. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 7/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Sigska the  First Commander: 7. Just Do Better: +2 to battle.
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
5/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Rotweaver Worms: 105.1
Kalask Venom: 107.1 (S)
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 
Bioluminescent Navigation
Traveling Scholars 
Draft Cuttles
Scrying


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Gengy

Round 17
[Gotezhar Builders Union] - [The Black Spot]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Economy]* Seek the Origins of the Crystal Bottle [Black Spot] (Roll: 16)
_The Divine Nacres have proven they are not above petty vengeance.  The extremes they have taken - to infect thousands - over the words spoken questioning their greatness are more than enough evidence for an entire generation of Builder's Union Gotezhar to decry their genetic catastrophe.  That it has been tailor made to infect Gotezhar Bolya has not gone unnoticed, and many allies are informed that the Nacres seem capable of doing this to anyone, calling into question their honor and intentions.  While the grand majority of Gotezhar suffer through this with as much dignity as they are able, as more and more die to the strain of being unable to hold their Bolya together, there is a small hope that only a few of the upper echelon are aware of.  Feytor Mira'din charges Profundus Booskador with the important task of finding out more information about this Crystal Bottle with it's thread of hope..._*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_The Nacres actions have left many people, Gotezhar and Mer alike, upset.  There has never been a time more easy to raise a new set of Squalls._*[Military]* WAR - attack region 130 with 6 Units led by Squall Kagado (Mil 10)
*+14 TacMan, +21 Battle Roll*[_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses, +1 to Battle Roll from Perfected Doctrine led by Kagado]
[Route: 136 -> 130]
*Spoiler: Military Strength Breakdown*
Show

Maneuvering: +14
+4 Maneuvering, Supermarine Artillery, Perfected Doctrine, Black Spot 
(Mil 10) Squall Kagado 

Battle Roll: +21
+5 (Half Leader's Military)
+1 Middish Way
+1 Supermarine Artillery [Dropped Weaponry]
+0 Devolving Standardized Integrations [Combat Drugs & Medicines]
+1 Treasure
+1 Leader Loss Roll (+2 Middish Way, -1 Black Spot during Battle)
+2 Black Spot
Outnumbering: +11 (6 units to 1 unit)

_Feytor Mira'din warned the Monheganist Regime that she would be watching for any mistreatment.  The fact that the Regime continues to place their people in danger - and that the clouds belonging to Gotezhar Nuven have been taken by the Regime - is cause for WAR.  The Builder's Union will protect their interests.  Forcibly._*[Diplomacy]* Establish Marriage Claim [Region 140] {Saroon'din, current Heir} (Roll: 17)*[Diplomacy]* Establish Marriage Claim [Region 170] {Druthtu'o, fourth eldest and owner of a Bolya} (Roll: 17)
_With so many children, and the dangers of the Divine Nacres doing_ *even less*_ revealed, Mira'din seeks to put some of her children into the hands of potential allies._*[Diplomacy]* Aristocratic Support [Region 140] (Roll: 16)*[Diplomacy]* Aristocratic Support [Region 170] (Roll: 11, [-1 Distance Penalty])
_Feytor Mira'din continues to seek potential allies._

Rolls

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesSpy Action:  Researcher 42 is not seen within the halls of Dounpor, and seems very busy...Upon hearing that Monhegan II has called for Ritual Sacrifices, Feytor Mira'din visibly blanches.  This is precisely the kind of mistreatment that she wanted to forestall, and as such, calls for Squall Kagado and gives them very specific instructions.  Should the opportunity present itself, the general is to capture the Monheganist Regime leader, and very publicly, tie him to a rock before striking him down in the name of - and here Mira'din checks her notes - 'restoring supremacy'. (_Strong Claim [131], Conditional, approved by Aerin_) PRS +1 (Spent 5 Treasure this Round)*Build a Monument - Essensio's Pride* (3/3)
With Squall Essensio's passing, Joontar Arjiloza is more determined then ever to ensure that the monument to the former General's remembrance is as grand as it can be.  More symbolic than functionary, the cross-shaped wall is built carefully, with stone painstakingly brought from Ezcorher all the way to New Korasoon.  It rises twenty globes from the seabed, and while it is unlikely to ever provide actual cover from attack, it does provide a decent position to fall back to and perform a last stand.  The people of New Korasoon see it not as a defensive structure, but as a bastion of hope; a final resting place for any strong enough to yell out into the darkness of war and insist that they are still alive.  It is a memorial to Pride.

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


The Black Spot is far worse then simple Reaver raids.  Reavers are still a concern, but at least they attack, kill, and leave.  The Black Spot sickness slowly fouls the clean water that Gotezhar need to prevent the ocean around them from becoming one giant irritant.  It requires focus and dedication - mental discipline that Gotezhar are not used to using constantly - to forestall, and worse, if a member of a Nuven accepts their fate and chooses to Burst, the water they have gathered all their life has been made unusable by their family.  This has many within the Builder's Union not only angry, but unable to properly grieve for the fallen.The first of Mira'din's children:  Saroon'din, Kora'sin, and Huurjan'oak.  At the age of ten - around the year 51 - are becoming more adjusted to being members of the ruling class.  The current heir, Saroon'din, is seen speaking with Squall Kagado quite frequently about tactics and leading the military.  Kora'sin is _desperately_ using all of his merchant contacts to attempt to find anything that might help prevent the Black Spot from effecting more Gotezhar.  Huurjan'oak has been apprenticed to the builders in charge of the Gathering Tide Warehouse, and by all reports, has basically taken over in all but name.Mira'din's second set of children Druthtu'o (Druth), Proj'eto, and Shbuul'walg, at the age of seven, all have Bolya like their mother.  They are often in seclusion, working very hard to gain control of the water around them.  Unlike Gotezhar - whom will die without their Bolya - the three boys and the mother that leads the nation only feel increasing annoyance and irritation.  Druth especially has been very vocal about hating how dirty he is all the time, and the Gotezhar Nuven that follow him are among the most fervent to try and find a way to resolve this terrible disease.  They throw every bit of support they have - political, monetary, and even bodily - into aiding Profundus Booskador, earning them a great deal of attention and respect.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
8
10
10
5
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
2
0
1
0

End of round 14
1
1
1
0
0

End of round 15
0
0
2
0
0

End of round 16
2
0
0
0
0

End of round 17
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: +2 Dip


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (9  / 17)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [+1 to Battle when using _Aim for the Storm's Center_]
Perfected Doctrines
[_Aim For the Storm's Center_: +1 Maneuvering, -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroon'din (136) [Saroon'din grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Spies:
Researcher 42 (Int 9)

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)
_Treasure_ (11 / 12)

Member in Good Standing of the _Polar-Confederate International Bank_
(+2 Treasure Cap)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support_Bioluminescent Navigation_
Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions._Mamomachines_
For each 3 treasure you spend, you receive 1 Treasure at the end of the turn._Sojourn Suits_
Permits actions and troop movement across terrestrial wastes (purple) borders._Death Commando Conditioning_
_Indah's Embrace_
_Papershell Draft-Cuttle_
_Scrying_

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 17

*Leader: Kororia the Prodigy*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 5
Economy: 8
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 3
Expected gains: +2 ECO, +1 MIL

*Standard Actions*
MIL - Special 5 - Recruit General.
*Spoiler: Tiaki, Protector of the Golden City*
Show

Tacdoc: Impenetrable Bubble

Score: 10 Roll
-20% enemy casualties (-2)
-20% own casualties (+2)
+12 enemy leader loss (-2)
+4 to battle (+4)

Fluff: It is far more important to protect the merchandise that one may be carrying than to inflict severe losses and come out clearly victorious when it comes to battle, at least for those who appreciate the finer things in life. Whether moving through another territory or resisting an attack, the best strategy is a strong defensive core, which Taikan armies achieve through strategic placement of obtrusive bubbles on the battlefield in front of their units. Although this strategy is quite annoying for the opponent, it results in a relative stalemate much of the time, which is more than enough to escort the goods.
MIL - Raise unit.ECO - Buyout TP1 in Region 152 for Algae Bloats, spending 1 gold for +1. *Success!*
*Spoiler: More Greens*
Show

Though not particularly appealing as a color for bubbles given the vast array of leafy greens already available in Aniwana, the abundance of Algae found to the north could have other uses, perhaps as an oxygen source.
ECO - Buyout TP1 in Region 100 for Scaldsquid, spending 1 gold, the city bonus, and the compass for +4. *Success!*
*Spoiler: Sweet, Sweet Warmth*
Show

Recent expeditions have shown that the regions to the north appear to be somewhat chilly, so anticipating future adventures, many Miru traders begin to specialize on heating equipment.
ECO - Impress Merchants in Region 160 with Carapace Armor. *Success!*
*Spoiler: Weapons for the Peacekeepers*
Show

No wonder the people of Surunung's most recently acquired waters had a strong desire for military equipment, after the assault just a few years ago. This display of armors has surely swung Miru Miru into their favor.
ECO - Explore Region 150 using Bioluminescent Navigation, spending 1 gold for +1. *Great Success!*
*Spoiler: Preemptive Measures*
Show

Given reports from traders and merchants of military outposts popping up along the most commonly traveled routes, Taikan explorers were instructed to head towards the only known military presence in the region, those of the Pojanese Raiders.


*Non-Actions*
Via Cultural Exchange, grant Supermarine Artillery and Razor Current Netting to SUR. Receive Filtration Grafts from SUR.Accept the Eternity Trowel from SKR. Appoint SKR as the seeder.Spy non-action.DNA - Spend 1 favor to increase reputation (1 favor remains).CCA - Spend 1 favor to increase reputation (0 favors remain).ABS - Spend 1 favor to increase reputation (0 favors remain).ABS - Contribute to the Coraline Compendium.
*Spoiler: Stone Carving for the Upper Classes*
Show

In Taikan culture, it is tradition to create as fancy a display as possible outside one's home to impress the neighbors and sightseers. Indeed, having the most stunning exterior of bubble architecture along with a complete garden makes a homeowner far more popular, and therefore more influential. Although a tidy selection of vegetation and strategic placement of bubbles is a major part of the equation, more recently many Taikans have found themselves implementing specialized rock formations into their gardens. Though with the fishy physique of the Taikans, it proves quite difficult whether large chunks of rock need to be hammered away or small pieces need to be chiseled off for fine detail. There are two options. The first is employing the rare assistance of a Mer, which is considered unideal due to the costs involved. The second involves using a pressurized stream of bubbles to deal damage to the stones, though this technique can be extremely exhausting and requires a strong understanding of traditional bubble physics. Stone sculptures may be depictions of people or wildlife, or even abstract shapes designed for people to swim through or rest upon, and they are almost always adorned with a variety of plants for a splash of color to rival the bubble architecture the gardens often sit just by.
Provide MGM with a delegation of sweet beverages for no mechanical effect.
*Spoiler: Sharing the Goods*
Show

After having heard reports of the travesties occuring in the lands between the Magaramachi and the Shark People's outpost, the people of Miru Miru decide to put one of their most recent developments to use, hoping to garner even the slightest bit of favor with them. Using the bubble mugs and a trade convoy, a small expeditionary force of Taikan merchants set up a variety of small stands and buildings near the border, each adorned with a variety of decorations in the form of stones and vegetation. Each would also have a significantly sized pile of mug-bound beverages, making use of the sugars found in the abundance of leafy greens in Aniwana. The Taikans didn't care much for flavor, anyway, and those green colors were not particularly interesting.
Attend the Harvest of Indah.
*Spoiler: A Sight to Behold*
Show

Though the sound of harvesting the blood of a living being sounds grotesque to some of the finer people of Miru Miru, Kororia took the invitation as an opportunity to begin to reach out to others in the nearby regions, given the rising tensions on the world stage. She heeded the advice of the delegation who had invited her, and spectated from a safe distance. Something about mind control and brains frying, said the messenger. Sounds scary. She left, having felt the start of an affinity for the people of the Lighthouse, in spite of their odd traditions.
Allow members of the GREG to move units through Aniwana if necessary.Resist all buyouts, sways, and any conversions not by the Way.Continue the monumental undertaking that is the Aniwana Mall (3/5).
*Spoiler: Crafts of the Golden City*
Show

With the successful expansion and rapid growth of the Mall's first sector in the northwest filled with a variety of delicate dispensaries and cafes, the government set its sight on continuing development elsewhere. Specifically, the northeast quadrant of the outdoor shopping center would be filled with a variety of artisan goods, though mostly devoid of foods and other consumable delicacies. Though the variety of shops and vendors funding by the government is immense, a few common themes would appear again and again. Indeed, stone masons, and mom and pop gardening shops are among the most popular forms of artistry in Miru Miru. Although many a stone could be used to decorate the exterior of one's home -- a display of social success in these waters -- exquisitely carved statues, seats, and decorations would surely catch the eye of passersby, especially when combined with rare plants and foliage that are not too often seen. And though it would be a lengthy trip for some, a visit to the artisan district of the Aniwana Mall would be a great place to spend some money and show off to the neighbors.
Generate 1 extra gold at the end of the round through the Mamomachines technology.



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

_Favors_:
ABS = 1 (-1, +1) -> 1
CCA = 1 (-1) -> 0
DNA = 2 (-1) -> 1

_Treasure_ = 3 -> (-3, +2, +1, +1) 4

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 17*
*Regions:* Cyph-Arel (122, Capital), Pyl-Garat (129), The Emerald Tidelands (124)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 10 *Military* 9 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 10 *Intrigue* 2 (4 for rolls)
*Voice of Harmony:* *Lyric* 10
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases: +1 Military_ 
Impress Reaved Aristocracy of 91 [Military] - Unrolled (Auto-success due to failure last round)
_While his journey was fraught with peril and took much longer than planned, Alket Hallus finally arrives at his destination. His forces, both bureaucrat and soldier, are a little more beleagured and smaller in number than he'd hoped, but he nonetheless sets about the task of establishing his presence in the region and making deals with the remains of local authorities to bring about order from what the Reavers left behind._Raise Unit (Wonder triggered; 3 Treasure for +1 Unit) [Military] - Unrolled
_With the Exchange finished, the Council Fund sends Renald and a host of Fund bureaucrats and officials, and a hefty downpayment, to Pyl-Garat, looking to hire. Events across the seas were serving as a reminder to many within the Union Council of the benefits of a proper military force to protect Cyphiri interests, and soon the Fund officials find themselves learning first-hand of the benefits of having a hub like this so close to hand._Miracle - Bones of the Ocean [Faith 10] - Unrolled
*Spoiler: Bones of the Ocean*
Show


_The wastes may be lifeless and difficult to traverse, but there was once life here - the Cyphiri have found ancient skeletons engraved by the hands of some ancient race and mines filled with strange crystaline cubes, while further abroad are stories of ancient columns and strange materials, of strange statues standing vigil, of wrecks unblemished by the passing of time. There is history here, great and terrible, the signs of a past world that the followers of the Way have never known, and a calamity greater than anything they've seen. Through that history one can gain understanding of the past, present and future - understanding of the mysteries of the Flowing Way._

Wastes Trade Posts held by followers of the Cyphiri Way count as Flowing Way Holy Sites. 

_With some downtime back in Cyph-Arel, while his crew celebrate, enjoy themselves and make their return known to all, Rendal Belar visits the sages of the Way who had been puzzling over his theories, and the information he'd been bringing them. Soon, they collectively come to a set of conclusions:
First: The nature of the Flowing Way is such that the past, present and future are connected, in ways that the average person cannot percieve, but ways that can be partially understood and perhaps even predicted with proper knowledge, primarily of the past.
Second: The wastes were not always the wastes - across the ocean, people have been finding signs of...people, of works made by intelligent life. There must have been civilisations in the distant past, before the calamity struck and forced the survivors into isolation to rebuild into the peoples who live across the seas now. Putting these two points together, there is a strong possibility that the wastes were once the home of pre-calamity civilisations - perhaps with direct ties to the countries that have grown up in modern times, perhaps with the mysterous groups that have been here at least since any of our peoples were strong enough to explore, or perhaps a species that is now long-dead - that were brought to ruin by the calamity, their devastated waters now inhospitable to life.  
Thirdly, as such the historical significance of what's been found out in the wastes is incontrovertible. This also means their value to followers of the Way, particularly those who take the Cyphiri approach of study and analysis, is obvious.
Their conclusion is simple - the Cyphiri, and those of a similar mind to them, must go out and acquire supplies of these antiquities, so that the sages can study them and perhaps gain an insight into the greatest barrier that their knowledge of the past has faced - the world before the calamity._Chorus of Passion [Lyric - Diplomacy] - 18, Success
_The time had come. Baran had done his observing, his thinking and composing, and had created what he hoped was a new song, like the one the Songsages had taught him, one reflecting this...new energy in the Union, brought about with the Exchange and the new people and interests brought in through it, he supposed was the best way to put it. Those he had taught a part of the song, the individual roles the ecclectic array of musicians, artists and performers he has gathered must perform, still aren't quite sure what the totality of it is, but there's still a good amount of buzz around the Union about what Baran has been planning all this time. Their curiosity isn't sated this time though, for when the Chorus is performed for the first time, Baran has nobody listening beyond his closest family and the members of the Chora who he'd been working with all this time._Seek Aid on OKI Sway Clergy in Region 123 [Faith] - 14, Success
_Seeing the efforts of the Ironkelp Order to entrench themselves in the waters around their holdings, and happy to help with anything that'll make things more stable there, the Carral help as much as they can with their own understanding of the stories of the region and how the Way flows through the region._Impress Reaved Mercants of 126 [Economy] - 16, Success
_The work in the nearby brackish waters had gone well, but wasn't over. Besides humanitarian and spiritual needs, now provided by the Cyphiri (even if convincing the locals on the merits of the Flowing Way was taking a little longer), the infrastructure of the region was devasted - both their old connections and agreements, and the new ones the Pylet and Telan had established more recenty. In order to halt a descent into chaos, as instructed by Baran Hallus, that needed to be rectified. The Telan still had their old plans for the region, and the sea cows were still perfectly adequate for meeting the needs of the locals to feed their leeches, so the family simply takes the opportunity to reestablish old ties, rebuild what was destroyed by the Reavers, and create new bonds to ensure the region stayed strong in the chaotic times to come. These days, the Pylet were deemed an unnecessary addition, and the family was too busy focusing on the Exchange to pay much attention to the north anyway._Colonise 121 [Economy] - 14, Success
_The Cyphiri have been preparing for some time for their return to the eastern twice-devastated (once by their own hands, using the Divine Nacres' biological agents, and again by the Trawling Beasts) waters and now the Carral family begin putting nearly a decade of planning to the test. The waters there were still habitable - while the eradication of both the Heartstopper Mold and the Breathstealer Algae had definite run-on effects, a colony could survive there, and the Carral intended to prove that. The waters around their current holdings had been rather turbulent over the last few decades - the local government breaking down in the wake of Reaver attacks, the Greenwater Clans taking control, and now the Ironkelp Order, and now warnings from the south that the nomads may be sending raiding parties this way soon...the Carral had seen how much House Pylet had benefitted from Pyl-Garat, and they wanted something like that for themselves. If nothing else, being in full control of the waters where they lived sounded...reassuring._

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Support all buyouts in 129.
_The Union Mercenary Exchange was open for business, and House Pylet sends representatives out to spread the word that Pyl-Garat is open for business, and all will find their interest in hiring mercenaries accepted and encouraged there - for now, at least, the Pylet seem very unconcerned about_ who_ actually comes hiring, so long as they do it with enough coin and they get their cut._Begin a Monumental Undertaking - Arellian Mural (2/5)
*Spoiler*
Show


Taran Leryn's quest for funding and support stretches over years, the man surviving through various means - he's something of a minor celebrity now, and such the small-scale, day to day support from various Cyphiri doesn't stop coming, but he also makes ends meet by passing along packages and messages that the sender doesn't want on the photospore network, by telling stories about his travels, and so on. In the end, he comes to a conclusion - if nobody will serve as a patron to bring about his vision, he will just have to make it happen on his own.

Well, not quite on his own. Leveraging his renown across Cyph-Arel, he convinces various Cyphiri to help him through the promise of being a part of history - or at least the story of the day. A lot of Cyphiri with the free time were already paying Taran a visit every now and then to see what he was up to, and now they had to find where he was working at the moment and while they're there, why not pitch in and be a part of the team that would eventually make the greatest artwork of the Cyphiri (in Taran's words, at least) possible? Needless to say, it's slow going.

The Cyphiri do not acclaim or condemn anyone yet - the attitude within the Union is a little cautious when it comes to their neighbours, many Cyphiri at least subconsciously aware of the feeling that things are about to change, between the fate of the Monheganist Regime, the developing situation between the Ironkelp Order's errant knights and the Lux-Glossians, and the Gotezhar crisis.

*News and Rumours*
The situation between the Lux-Glossians and the Ironkelp Order is...alarming to many Cyphiri. Those are the two countries the Union has typically been closest to, after all - the Order having long-held ties with the Cyphiri and the Shades and the Cyphiri Houses have often cooperated and helped each other - and current events, with groups of Order knights occupying the Tideswept Shelf (within which were the Lux-Glossian communities the Cyphiri have the strongest ties to, where they helped restore peace in the wake of the first Reaver attacks decades ago, the events that led to Falnir Hallus joining her Shade and eventually becoming Matriarch), and the Lux-Glossians responding with economic sanctions, leaves the Cyphiri in an awkward place of not wanting to caue problems with either side. For now, they watch and wait, hoping that things resolve themselves. It was a shame, as many Cyphiri were quite happy about state of the affairs in the Shades until these latest development - few Cyphiri have any issues with Taman herself, or the Lambent Syndicate (the Cyphiri that journeyed there some years ago had a perfectly fine time, as most Cyphiri understand it), and the main response to her ascension was positivity and hope that it'd lead to the end of the unrest that had been growing in Lux-Glossian waters recently.The Black Spot is incredibly alarming. Yes, the Gotezhar and Divine Nacres had never been on particularly good terms, and the Gotezhar had developed technology the Nacres were opposed to, but this...this was too far. Despite most Cyphiri being shocked and appaled by the situation, the Union Council fails to agree to a response beyond letting the Gotezhar know that any and all assistance required in dealing with this plague would be given. The matter of how to handle the Divine Nacres going forward is a particularly contentuous matter among the Houses - some, such as House Pylet, argue for action, somehow showing the Nacres that they can't be allowed to freely spread bioweapons in people's territory, while others, such as House Telan, urged for caution and not forgetting the benefits of cooperation with the Nacres (and the fact that their waters are currently bioweapon-free), the debate only ending when Baran Hallus steps in and decides the current route of only providing aid to those affected.Rumours that the Black Pearls are starting to recover and become more active are alarming to those Cyphiri who care (primarily the Kelad family and those allied to them, even if their House, Telan, aren't largely acknowledging the Pearls as a threat), but with little concrete information to go off little comes of it for now.News of Firstreef, the birthplace of the Reefbacks, is met with great excitement by the Cyphiri. Sure, they lack the means to properly see it all yet, but that doesn't stop some Cyphiri making the journey there to see what they can from the depths they can swim down to, and for several Houses to begin pondering and planning ways to establish themselves in the region, even if it requires some time for their means to catch up to their vision.The warnings of the Finalists are mostly seen as an entertaining story by the Cyphiri, and not the kind that's useful to the Flowing Way. After all, their warnings and vision of the futue didn't align with the forecasts of Cyphiri sages, and most Cyphiri trusted their own far more than they did a group that was clearly acting out of fear of the Reavers, not out of understanding of the situation. Actually stopping the movement, and their violent actions, are for now left to more local forces, though - the Cyphiri lack the means to meaningfully stop them for the time being.In a vacuum, the offer of the CFO position in the Monheganist Regime would get the attention of many Cyphiri, both those seeking to advance their family's interests or strike out on their own, but there's a conspicuous lack of Cyphiri among the applicants. The mood in the Union is that the Regime is not going to last long, and so nobody wants to get in the way of what's about to happen in those waters, let alone trying to stake a claim and Monheganist-aligned authority in the middle of it all. And the less said about the call for ritual sacrifices, the better.The rumour across the Union is that Baran Hallus' health is waning - that not all of his recent absences and periods of seclusion were to do with matters of faith and the songs of the Chora, that at least some of them were related to his health. If nothing else, the Cyphiri is getting quite old - it has been over three decades since the Hallus family took prime position within the Union, after all, and even then Baran had been a long-standing leader of the family. It's also no secret that his daughter, Ashal, is getting quite restless in her current positions, drifting through the family's various holdings and businesses, soaking up what she can and looking for...something to take her focus until she has to lead the Union. Her efforts haven't gone well yet, it seems, even if the family's sages of the Way stand by the statements their predictions many years ago foretold.There is one high-profile individual among the Cyphiri heading into the neighbouring brackish region to help with repairing damage caused by the Reavers - Lanit Hallus. The woman had previously spearheaded many major diplomatic efforts by House Hallus, to mixed successes, and had spent a few years in the region a long time ago for unclear reasons. Now she's back, she picks up where she left off, making contact with old friends - some of whom have become prominent elders and chiefs - and putting old plans back into motion, now that the time is finally right.

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Hasn't been updated for a few rounds now, need to get on that.*
These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she doesn't adhere to the Way much herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon Mayan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's daughter (born during round 9), Baran putting time and funds into prophecies around her led to Prophetic Education being established.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Telan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.
 - Arnel Belar: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Keeps well-informed about discoveries across the world, and primarily works with networks of small interconnected organisms.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3, 153.1
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical), 124 (Clerical/Aristocratic)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
 - Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
 - Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
 - Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.
 - Neyran Ulnesh: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Still keeps an interest in the agricultural development that originally gave House Ulnesh its edge, despite that losing focus for the wider family, and otherwise works to integrate foreign technology and techniques with Cyphiri methodology.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Telan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Telan: Head of the Telan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Telan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.
 - Rala Pylet: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Primarily interested in the animals of the oceans, and the ways that their traits can be used in biotechnology.

Other Families
*Holy Sites:* 122.2, 122.3, 128.1



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 10, Faith 10
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5, Military 5

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
 - Voice of Harmony: Various benefits
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
 - Friendly: +2 to Investigations
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 4, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines
 - Envy of the World: Host events as a non-action, all attributes below 4 count as 4 for rolls

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery
124: Smoking Garden

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 0 (Expected Change: +0)
_Unit Cap:_ 12 (Base 3 + 3 Regions + 5 Supports + 1 wonder)

*Aristocratic Support*
122, 129, 101, 111, 124

*Generals*
Renald (Mil 8): Prime Targets (Free Sack attempt on offence, -2 enemy leader loss on defence, -20% own and enemy casualties)

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Military Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Supermarine Artillery
Dropping Weapons
+1 to battle and maneuvering rolls in Depth 0 regions/
Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling, R: Giantsbane Seeds
No





*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 4 (Expected Change: -1; Rate 2 - 4 spent + 1 Mamomachines)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 19
_Treasure Rate_ 2

*Foreign TPs with Owned Mercantile Support* 2
Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Open
1

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
Costa Sereia
1

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

123.1
Malleable Blubber
None
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1

186.1
Mammoth Seals
Seeker Barnacles
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 129, 139, 140, 170

*Cities*
Union Mercenary Exchange (129; Sacks)

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights
Cyphiri - Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Composite Grafting
Starter
None
None
Yes

Graduated Symbiosis
Starter
None
None
Yes

Megafaunal Tailoring
Starter
None
None
Yes

Photospore Signalling
Starter
None
None
Yes

Supernatic Propogation
Starter
None
None
Yes

Trophic Deconvolution
Starter
None
None
Yes

Anoxic Adaptation
Border (Access)
Cross Brackish Borders
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Yes

Bitter Tourism
Border (Access)
Cross Glacial Borders
R: Heat Source
Yes

Filtration Grafts
Border (Access)
Cross Toxic Borders
Composite Grafting, R: Filter Feeders
Yes

Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses
None
Yes

Papershell Draft-Cuttle
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses; +1 Prospect in depth 0 Colonies
Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
Yes

Bioluminescent Navigation
Depth
Allows access to Depth 1 regions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Holographic Certification
Action Bonus
+1 to resist Undermine Support actions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Joined-Stalk Companies
Action Bonus
Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exempt.
Composite Grafting, R: Precious Minerals
Yes

Adventuring Parties
Action Bonus
Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support
Photospore Signalling, R: Skilled Labour
No

Seeker Barnacles
Action Bonus
Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post
Graduated Symbiosis, R: Megafauna
Yes

Traveling Scholars
Ruler
Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler
R: Talented/Knowledgeable Labour
No

Mamomachines
Economy
Regain 1 Treasure per 3 spent in a round
None?
Yes





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 30

*Clerical Support*
122, 124, 126

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts
Prophetic Education (Roll twice for Economy and choose either result when changing rulers dynastically)

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
None



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round
Building Materials: 3/3 project actions count double 

*Union Mercenary Exchange*
+1 to Mil actions in 129 (own Aristo support)
Can always coerce trade posts in 129 (own Aristo support)
+1 unit cap (own Merc support)
1 extra defender in 129 (own Merc support)
2/round, spend 3 Treasure to recruit 2 units with one action (own region and both supports)

----------


## Aerin

Unrest Actions
Round 17
*Reminder:* Owned regions missing write-ups will continue to progress toward rebellion until the write-up is submitted.  Please see the round 17 opener for a detailed list of endangered regions.

*Reminder:* Regions with Reaved supports may see their other supports begin to progress towards rebellion if action to replace the Reaved supports does not take place.  Please see the round 17 opener for a detailed list of endangered regions.

*Note:* Rebel demands will be handled with NPC actions.

*Desired Import Unrest Warnings*
The following regions are lacking their desired imports, and their merchants will slowly progress towards rebellion.  In regions with open mercantile supports, this means the merchants may become unruly if the region owner does not supply the resource.  In regions with owned mercantile supports, this means the merchants may become open if the support owner does not supply the resource. 

Deadline: For regions where the desired import was just determined or the region was just acquired during round 16, the desired import must be provided by the end of round 19 to avoid potential unrest.  For all other regions, the desired import must be provided by the end of round 18 to avoid potential unrest.

Note: I have done my best to read the resource write-ups for each region, but you marvelous folks have done a good job at building a world teeming with complexity and depth.  If you believe you already satisfy one of the desired imports below, please do not hesitate to discuss it with me.

*POLAR*
Region owner:
Region 73 (SEN, Drugs)

Support owner:
Region 51 (ESP, Megafauna), Region 63 (ESP, Preservatives), Region 68 (STC, Textiles), Region 77 (KNH, Exotic Food), Region 81 (GRV, Skilled Labor), Region 179 (STC, Preservatives)

*TEMPERATE*
Region owner:
Region 105 (PGL, Meat, just determined), Region 116 (OKI, Toxins), Region 123 (OKI, Spices, just acquired), Region 176 (OKI, Dyes)

Support owner:
Region 130 (COS, Skilled Labor)

*TROPICAL*
Region owner:
Region 154 (MGM, Esoterica, just determined), Region 160 (SUR, Military Equipment, just acquired)

Support owner:
Region 7 (LIT, Light Sources (bright)), Region 19 (LIT, Precious Minerals), Region 25 (LSD, Heat Sources), Region 27 (LSD, Megafauna), Region 155 (SUR, Coral)

*Clerical Support Warnings*
The clergy in Spawn Point (56) follow the Eternal Communion under the direction of the Eternal Spring, however the parishioners have recently converted to the Blossoming Sequence. At the start of round 18, the clerical support in Region 56 will decay to open.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Intan*
Diplomacy 3
Military 10
Economy 6
Faith 1
Intrigue 10

_Expected Stat Increases: +2 Diplomacy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Military 10* - Introduce a new Military Technology: Crimson Cuirasses
_Use of Hardplate Fungus throughout the Lambent Syndicate's military has been followed by extensive experimentation with the resilient organism.  Drawing on a ready pool of "volunteers", Syndicate researchers begin cultivating larger and larger colonies of the fungus directly on living tissue.  While the sacrifice of countless permanently-mutilated Siren addicts will be excised from all Syndicate history, the final results are hailed as a bold step forward - a living suit of armor, grown across the most vulnerable soft tissues and existing in symbiosis with a soldier's own cardiovascular system.  Initially fed by infusions of iron-rich protein compounds, the Crimson Cuirass' rust-red plating is regenerative, flexible, and among the most durable armors in the known seas._

Slot: Armor
Technology Requirements: Graduated Symbiosis
Resource Requirements: Organic hard material (Hardplate Fungus, etc.)
Effect: +1 Battles*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in Region 20 - 10*Diplomacy* - Sway Clerical Support in Senja Bersinar (Region 2) - 8*Diplomacy* - Attend the Lux-Glossian Shades' Glorious Rebirth
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Accept the Lux-Glossian Shades' generous gifts.Sign a Prestige-backed treaty with the Unity, promising the refrain from further hostile actions against them for a period of ten years.
*Diplomacy* - A diplomatic mission is dispatched to the Abyss, offering the Unity 3 Treasure for the release of Setia the Forgotten*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
Accept the Lux-Glossian Shades' Trade Route.

----------


## Feathersnow

PRIMARCH PETRIX THE PIED PEARL 

Starting wealth 1, income 0, ending wealth- 1

7.5 Diplomacy
4 Military
6 Economy
9 Faith
1.5 intrigue

*Diplomacy* Gift the Eternity Trowel to The Splendid Miru Miru

_ We set this gift loose, may it spread the seeds of The World Garden_


*Military* send 6 units to 131 to assist PGL's suppression of the blood cultists.

_These unreliable times call for reliable friends. The World-Garden is such a friend_

*Military* raise a unit

_The Finalists are bad news,  we must be ready for when they attack._


*Economy* Create Trade Route with HEX

_May this venture benefit us both._

*Faith* convert Clergy in The Dekapoloi (120) *Success*

*Faith* convert Clergy in Tair (117) *success* 

Rolls


_The people deserve a dedicated clergy in these troubled times, and Blessed Saint Marcion failed to integrate one in their quest for grander things._

*Intrigue*  Ask the Nacres nicely if they would give us a primer, suitable for public consumption, on the Reavers; about what they are and want, to dispell nasty rumors and help spread good will. 

The Black Pearls are asked to sit in on this request, so this roll will be calculated with their Intrigue

Roll=18

*Spy*  MRK continues to interact in some computery way with Deep Blue, in the vague understanding the God-Fish will enhance her ability to think consciously.

*The Black Pearls*
Grateful to her progeny for their reconstruction efforts after the coming on the Trawling beasts, Lady Ink formally gives some of her efforts to SKR.  She atrempts to steal the bioluminescent navigation technology from OKI!

roll for Black Pearls is 18

*non-action* Give scrying tech to The Ennead as delayed repayment.

Final stats- +.5 Dip, +1 Mil, + .5  Econ, +1 Faith, +.5 Int

8 Diplomacy
5 Military
6.5 Economy
10 Faith
2 intrigue

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The cliff city of Rumond carved into the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple town at Narcis's Rest (173)
The settlement of Fuschia Lagoon in Rilanto Pass (94)
Haven, Hunters Rest, and the Serovin Forest in the Greenwater (141)
Region 152
Region 186
Round 17
*Actions - Peace evelops the Glossian Sea*

*1. INT - [Investigate west of Region 32], Spending 1 Treasure* - 16
_Having recently colonized Tropical waters, the Shades turn their attentions to the still-mysterious Western Tropics.  Representatives of the newly-formed Shade traverse the waters of several neighboring powers to plumb those balmy depths._

*2. INT - [Complete work on a World Wonder]* [5/5]
_In contrast to the extravagant splendor of Taman's additions to the Grand Conclave chambers, the structure the Endless Mistress commissions to lie at the heart of the Leriander ravine is quite plain. The building itself is a simple structure of two concentric hexagons, with the interior area left open. The entirety of the wall space bounding the inner hexagon is filled with mirror-polished floor-to-ceiling panels of luminescent crystal, secretly hoarded from years ago for this exact purpose. Nestled inside layers and layers of reflective and luminous crystal from the surrounding canyon walls, the hexagon serves to funnel the light upwards through the ravine. Brilliant green auroras, red coronas, and blue arcs shift and dance in the waters above the capital...and in the waters above Rumond and Haven, as the identical copies of the hexagonal structure suddenly activate, transmitting Lux-Glossia's precious light across enormous distances instantaneously._

*3. INT - [The Endless Mistress agents conduct a census of the Shades heartland]* 
_As the Endless Mistress Taman ascends to supreme power in the Matriarchy, she finds herself the head of a scattered mélange of peoples and cultures.  Seeking to better understand the full scope of her new demesne, she dispatches trusted agents from her own Shade across the world.  Armed with the authority of the Conclave and proven loyalties to their kucen Matriarch, these agents begin an exhaustive audit of the populations of the Lux-Glossian colonies, taking note of every detail lest it prove vital to Taman's designs.  Due to the absence of so many ruling Matriarchs for the Glorious Rebirth, the lieutenants and seconds of each Shade find themselves suddenly assailed by these demands, and suspicions begin to mount that behind the quest for knowledge is a naked display of supremacy._

*4. INT - [Secret]* 
_Spend 1 Treasure_

*5. ECO 5 - [Blaze Trade Route with the Lambent Syndicate]* 
_The whims of the new Grand Matriarch are foreign to the stewards of Leriander, whose tastes have so prioritized the revelation of the new over the excesses of the old.  Alas, Taman demands both.  Seeking a reliable supply of all the luxuries a Mistress of the Syndicate views as her birthright, the Shades undertake the arduous process of charting a reliable current to Tropical waters and the Syndicate itself, provisioning waystations and ensuring a nominal security presence as caravan crabs begin a new and groundbreaking circuit._

*6. ECO - [Buy Out TP 1 of Adventuring Scholars in Taifre Mandala (Region 103), Spending 1 Treasure]* - 13 (+2 from Support)
_The sudden aggression of the Ironkelp Knights, even at the hands of a rogue Order, sends shockwaves of panic through the Shades.  The Flowing Peace has endured for so long that few among the Matriarchs can envision the future without it, and deprived of their paper shield the Shades find their position suddenly mortally tenuous.  The only military force of note stationed in the capital are the Death Commando of the Grand Matriarch's guard, and their grim countenances inspire nearly as much fear as the threat of war itself.  At a loss for options to directly shield against further chivalric depredations, the Conclave immediately approves Taman's proposal of sanctions on the Ironkelp Orders, in the futile hope that economics might bring an end to a war that has already begun._

*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Host the Glorious Rebirth.*
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

Gift all technologies to the Lambent Syndicate.


*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Endless Mistress Taman 

*Ruler stats for round 16:*
(low stats are treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 5
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 6

*Ruler increases:* +1 Economy, +2 Intrigue

*New ruler:* There will never be another.  Memuji Taman!

*Ruler stats for round 17:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 8

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 5 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower + 1 from Mammomachines)

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 8
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*


[1][faith] miracle: make part of region W33 habitable (sort of, remove the waste)
[2][Diplomacy] earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial from ABS (TN14) 
[3][Diplomacy] sway aristocracy region 30 (TN12, +1 prestige, add treasure)
[4][Diplomacy] build DNA holdfast in region 29
[5][Diplomacy] build DNA holdfast in region 29
[6][Diplomacy] build DNA holdfast in region 29

[Merchant marine][economy] buyout TP4.1 (Eye Weed)

rolls

Non Actions:
-resist all sways/sacks/buyouts/...
-SPY: Lady Atyoida defends Expanse interests
-accept trade route from World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin


*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)
region 30: TP1+TP2 (Branch Coral)
region 153: TP3 (decor)

Passive income: 3/turn

Units: 6/9
treasure (EOT): 5

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxic Filtering
Bioluminescent Navigation
Filtration Grafts
Graduated Symbiosis
Supernatic Propagation
Sojourn Suits
Anoxic Adaptation

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
Diplomacy: 8 +2
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 4
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: News*
Show


-




*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


-moving on, the trade guilds start building their monopoly on Eye Weed




*Spoiler: Organisations*
Show


-As there is no Holdfast in the tropics anymore, the High King decides to help out the Divine Nacres and orders the construction of a new Holdfast in Belosa (region 29).  Army engineers and civilian craftsmen complete the holdfast in a record time




*Spoiler: Faith*
Show


Standing at the border of Belosa, the priests of the Expanse are calling upon the power of the Ancients to clear the wastes (or at least part of it) to be able to colonise it.




*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show


-Now his sister has been married in region 30, it's time to bring the aristocracy around to the Hymenocera case.  A few presents left and right and some diplomatic missions should be sufficient.

-the High king decided to take the test of the Abyssal Stewards, but unfortunately it didn't work out at the moment.

----------


## Kythia

Tropical, Region 10, 154

Ruler:  Basically-A-Kraken
D 1; M 8 ; E 8 ; F 1; I 1

The Magaramachi army is all but depleted of veterans, which in this context means those big enough to be sentient enough to be insane and megalomaniacal enough to think they can eat the Eel.  There are still stragglers but no longer a meaningful drain on the numbers, at least for a few years while the current crop of recruits grow.  And speaking of the current crop, an unusually bountiful spawning period allows extra recruitment of Magaramchi Rippers and an unexpected surge to the numbers of the forces Basially-A-Kraken can nominally control.

*Region 10 Actions (3)*
*1)**Miltary* - Continue great project - "The Mercenary Halls" 4/6 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)

With the ongoing help of the Builder's Union and their heroic efforts to mitigate Magaramchi disorganisaiton and infighting things start to get moving again, sufficient to notice that the Divine Nacres are impeding progress.  That coupled with the Gotezhar overseers dislike of the Nacres starts to poison Magaramchi minds against the surface dwellers, an idea that will doubtless fester and take root.

*2)**Miltary* - Raise Unit
*3)**Miltary* - Raise Unit

Given the unusually strong spawning and the temporary reprieve from attempting to eat the Eel, Basically-A-Kraken whips the youngest into something approaching a group.

*Region 154 Actions (2)*

_Both actions using the Abyssal Steward's Grow Again Greater   Take a new Trade Post as the settling is now complete, it will be owned ABS.  Disgarding the +1 to project speed, don't want it_
*4)**Economy* - Settle Region 154 2/3
*5)**Economy* - Settle Region 154 3/3

Under the leadership of General How-Dare-You-Call-Me-Tiny as he now demands to be called, the Magaramachi settlers rapidly finish spreading out in the BloodRipper lands.  Many of the more intelligent Magaramchi have long been expecting the Abyssal Stewards to call - expecting to be showered with gifts and adulation for driving away the Ell Without End.  When one of the Crustacean mystics passes through by chance, they confidently expect him to be the harbinger of these gifts and eagerly agree with his innocent suggestion that the new supply of Bloodripper Eels they are about to gain be handed over to the Stewards suspecting it is some sort of requirement for their reward.  They do offer some aid in building the Mercenary Halls but this is turned down - why would the any self-respecting Magaramchon want to help another in any way?  It does gain the race a favour though, probably to be claimed by the first to think of doing so.

*New Year Bonus action (1)*

*1)**Miltary* - Raise Unit
Magaramchi whelps abound and it is almost easier forming a new unit than not.

*Net effects*
Military+2  Econ + 1
Treasure 0->0 (Current Max 5)
Units 2->5 (Current Max 6)

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Econ 5 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)

*Blood Algae*
*Military slot:* Sappers and Siege Weapons
*Pre-reqs:* Supernatic Propogation
*Effects:* +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
Write up: This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals who are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.*Admiration For The Acclaimed - Splendid Miru Miru* It's not clear that the Magaramchi had previously realised that the Splendid Miru Miru were an intelligent race, the glorious fish being rather below the scale which Magaramchi minds function on.  So when the stalls full of delicious sweet beverages pop up it comes as a great surprise and one that the Magaramchi sing the praises of readily.  It's good when other races realise that their divinely appointed role is to provide the Magaramchi with sweets while they are waiting to be eaten and the Splendid Miru Miru are the first to so openly accept that role.  Word spread through Lojanese trade routes and Peacekeeper patrols that the Magaramchi think the Miru Miru are Splendid.*Scorn For The Condemned - The Magaramachi* The Bloodripper colonists hate the Salination, the Salination hates the colonists, every single Magaramachon hates every other Magaramachon.  The constant slew of bile directed at the Magaramchi rom the Magaramchi starts to colour perceptions and paint a generally negative picture of the race as a whole.

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103 - Taifre Mandala
Turn 17


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 113, using War Cultivator Supplies for Desired Import (Roll: 13 - Success)
2) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 133, using Pure Berries for Desired Import (Roll: 17 - Success)


3) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 1 (Roll: 14 - Success)
4) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 2 (Roll: 11 - Failure)
_Throughout the repair of the Academical sites in Taifre Mandala, there is a great deal of casual conversation between the sereia and the neriad. Some wonder whether the students are really so eager to resume examinations, having had a few years of reprieve from them._

5) *[Faith]* Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS 1, the Temple of Narcis (Roll: 12 - Success)

6) *[Intrigue]* Undermine Support: Mercantile - Region 119 (Roll: 12)

Holiday Bonus Action) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action

*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?
Spend 1 treasure on each conversation action, and 2 on secret action (5 Total)
Support LUX buyout of Region 103 TP1 - Adventuring Scholars.

*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 8; Faith 7; Intrigue 9)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Faith +1, Intrigue +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7), Circo Luto Perdida (Intrigue 8)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar (138); The Cyphiri Union (122); The Kar-Nath Hegemony (77)
*Trade Routes:* The Gravetenders (78)

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 11
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* 
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103
*Effective Trading Posts 29 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Bioluminescent Tunicates_ - 117 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Fertile Soil_ - 60 TP1
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (6 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Temple of Duarge_ - 103 HS3
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Bioluminescent Navigation, Holographic Certification, Filtration Grafts, Sojourn Suits, Mamomachines, Papeshell Draft-Cuttle, Scrying
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## Lumaeus

The Riftborn Myriad
Turn 2, Round 17

Leader: The Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother

Diplomacy: 2
Military: 2
Economy: 2
*Faith: 10*
Intrigue: 4
1 Treasure
4 Units


Diplomacy | Faith (Censer): Bequeath the Shorb to the Sharks.

Faith: GP 60 
*Spoiler: Cya!*
Show

There exists a wrinkle in our Unity, a knot of Self untangled. While our crawling bodies swarm endless across the land, while our polyp multitude buzz in smoky infinitude through the waters, while our errant Mer spread wide but for to breed and while our tentacled few float at far ends of the sea, the Old Fathers remain whereever they have stood. They who first were told the secrets of Unity, though they named it Communion, those who most fully approached our Self before our Self was born, this portion of our number are concentrated and stagnant.

Given the rise of Gwen the Chillyboi and the apparent fragility of our position, we come to a conclusion. No discrete sort of the Self can be trapped where it might be lost, for though to lose billions of selves is no loss, the loss of an entire facet of the Self is an eternal loss. And so, over years, we begin to teach ourSelf to share the very energy we take from the waters. The Father selves drink only of the Mother's Breath, but should we be able to learn to leach, never again will we be bound. We create by communing affinities at our bases, stretching rootlike down to drink of that from which they spring. Now, it is but the empty, inanimate sand, but this will no longer forever be our bed.


Faith: GP 60
*Spoiler: Peace!*
Show

"So it seems you folks are tryna uproot the Old Fathers, and place 'em on the backs of the Kiwa and Mer. Now, I'm no expert on the Old Fathers or the Kiwa, but I do know a couple-two-tree things about movin' heavy loads, and it sounds ta me like this is going to be a bit of a challenge.

"The Kiwa have these sharp claws, y'know, that they use ta cut through food and other materials. That's great for cuttin' PVC, or aged cheddar, or carving chunks of still-living flesh from passin' fish. But those same claws are going ta be a problem when it comes ta movin' the Old Fathers. From what I understand, the Kiwa have tried this before and it didn't go so well. The Old Fathers got cut up and ended up dyin', and I'm guessin' that's not what anyone wants ta happen this time around.

"So here's what I'm tinking: we'll needta figure out a way ta protect the Old Fathers from those sharp claws while still allowin' the Kiwa ta carry them. What kind of limbs are youse guys workin' wit' in your swarm?

"Ope, Unity, sorry. You know, I'm a union man myself. UAW Local 20,000. Yep, my old man and his dad and his too--we go back right ta the beginning of the Underwater Association of Workers, back when it was just startin' its Sea-cago chapter.

"Anyway, it's a big job. Whatever we do, it's going ta take some time and some resources ta get it done. As far as a quote goes, I'll need ta take a closer look at the situation before I can give you a proper estimate. But I can tell you that this isn't goin' ta be a cheap or easy job. Not cheap or easy at all. It's gonna take some careful plannin' and some specialized equipment ta get the Old Fathers moved safely, and that's goin' ta cost money. I'll prob'ly have ta' get the boys down here from up nort' in Danabae for this 'un. But I'm confident that with the right approach, we can get 'er done and get the Old Fathers where they needs ta be without any more casualties.


Faith: GP 60
*Spoiler: Deuces!*
Show


The waters boil with poison, the Mother's Wrath untamed
The waters roil with thrashing, the dragon Gwen ashamed
The waters stain with bleeding, the Ancient Fathers arch
The waters clang with armies, the Doflein's armies march

By blessings of the Mother, a legion floated dead
By rages of the Titan, ten thousand Fathers bled
By Union with the Fathers, the Self outlived the strife
By labors of the Doflein, the Dead Seas pulsed with life.

The Self forsakes its moorings,
The Mother sees us go
The Doflein and the Titan
The heirs of here below.

Remember us with rev'rence
Until the day we add
Your selves into the great Self
Of the Riftborn Myriad


Faith: GP 60
*Spoiler: Smell ya later!*
Show

The Doflein military arrives at the Dead Seas

Fathers: Unmoored
Shells: Adorned
Gwen: Undaunted
Ennead: Armed

WE ARE FORCIBLY EJECTED FROM THE DEAD SEAS



The Riftborn protec | Image of ESP being sheltered in 66
The Riftborn attac | Image of Kiwa feasting on the fields of the dead
But most importantly
The Riftborn don't fite bac | Image of Ennead army seizing 60


Slaps roof of polar region
"This bad boy can fit so many refugee hiveminds in it!"


At first I was like: Image of Riftlings ranting about treachery and zealously defending borders
But then I was like: Image of Riftborn warmly greeting invading Ennead and ceding territory.


Image of Titan/Tighten from Megamind
"There is no Easter Bunny, there is no tooth fairy"
Image from a few moments later
"And there is no RFT territory!"


You are not immune to
[image of garfield]
Rebel Leader Rules


The Ennead Conquest of RFT   ...................  The Ennead Conquest if RFT had a gun
[Image of very thin book]  .........................          [Image of a very thin book]




Which is all to say, with the Ennead's aid, the Fathers are uprooted with a near 30% survival rate, far more than enough to maintain a population. The affinities of the Unity allow them to shlorp onto the Kiwa shells (this is extremely precarious, even with the largest Kiwa), onto Merflesh, and onto a few Ennead troops who get full Borg'd by the squad. The Fathers draw from their hosts, leaving them sickly and anemic (or anaeoiaeoiemic if ur British lol git rekt) but are able to continue their unusual life cycle there anyway. The Ennead don't really leave, but the Myriad isn't really stuck in one place anymore. They've already been an everpresent feature in foreign lands, even since the 'born were just the 'lings, and so it almost escapes their notice.

DAWN OF THE FIRST REBEL TURN. 72 Hours* remain

*1/24th of a turn


*Faith 10: Miracle:*
*Spoiler: Tempus Vernum*
Show


Obvious soundtrack is obvious

Uprooted, the Fathers are carried on Kiwa back as we enter [REGION 61 NAME]. We go to see the Spring restored to its proper dignity. 

Entering the waters of [REGION 61 NAME] can disconcert those unready. Avarice is taken here, greed is channeled. But avarice is unknown to the Riftborn, for to desire is to long for something outside of the self, and our Self is without bound. 

We have been here since the first weaving, but we only arrive in our majority long after Mawbel has come. She was much troubled by the Latticework and actively repulsed by the Branches, but she has long since found shelter below the Crown itself. Her attention has not shifted from it, while she endures within the eye of the Net.

No longer. We do not have to greet her for her to know we arrive. We could have told her how far we were, had she asked, our local number connected unbroken with our Ancient selves by dint of sheer immensity of our local swarm. But she did not ask, and she need not be told, for the waters agitate with our fuller arrival. The presence of so much of the Riftborn agitates, strengthens the flow of the Net. Our Self in its multitude empowers the Net by sympathetic communion. The pull of the Net strengthens, and soon Mawbel, equidistant from the branches, is pulled in all directions at once. She is unable to be separated from her avarice, unable to tear in each direction of the compass, and so all the is left for her is to rise, pulled by her own desires up, up into the Crown of Avarice.

The Crown is a prison, a trap designed to constrain and contain the demon Mammos, but it is only a trap for greed itself. Mawbel, more than just her lusts, is instead now awash in a vast well of power, gathered over the years. 

Let her shape the region in her image.

*Miracle: Tempus Vernum* 
Region 61 becomes owned by the Eternal Spring! 61 becomes ESP's new capital! ESP gains control of the Aristocratic, Merchant, and Clerical supports of region 61! Region 61 gains one Holy Site and one Trade Post!


Eco (Shock! Gasp! Horror!): Begin to join bank

Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept no trade goods nor tech.
Resist nothing EXCEPT KEN TRYING TO TAKE THE HS IN 59.
Accept literally anything the Gravetenders do
Allow anyone to pass through territory, mil or otherwise.
Accept anything our Titan does since we're assessing


The Father Rebellious (New Ruler):
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 1
Economy: 3
*Faith: 9*
Intrigue: 2

----------


## Aerin

NPC ActionsRound 17
*NPC Rules Changes:*
1. NPC actions will no longer be determined by randomly rolling from a predetermined list.
2. NPC nations will no longer gain +1 to a randomly rolled attribute each round. Any changes to NPC leader stats will be explicitly noted.

*Spoiler: Polar (DRG, KEN, a message in a bottle)*
Show



*The Draigiau Residuum Gathering*
The Three Claws
Dip: 8, Mil: 6, Eco: 6, Fai: 8, Int: 4
Treasure: 3, Units: 6
*Missed from last round: Military: Impress Aristocracy in Aelwyd Adferiad*, 14, SUCCESS

*Faith: Convert Region 71 HS 1 to Wings of the World*, 18, SUCCESS
*Faith: Convert Region 71 HS 2 to Wings of the World*, 15, SUCCESS

_The Shattering happened years ago, but the tragedy is fresh in the minds of all, and the wailing still seems to echo around Aelwyd Alferiad. While the glory of the dragons is again resplendent, while Tadgceallachmarix bears the scaled folk again to the their ancient grandeur and majesty, it is with solemnity that the Volcanic Hearth and the Brine Breeding Baths are again reconsecrated. Since the Shattering, these sites of recent sorrow have remained in use, but as though by blessed coincidence, it is only now, in the wake of the Titans glorious display, that they are again at capacity. A few words are spoken. A few eggs transferred. The most recent clutch of hatchlings blessed.

With time, this will renew both the faith and the race itself._

*Intrigue: Secret Action*

_Malcolm (spy, Int 8), formerly of the Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, has adapted well to life in Aelwyd Alferiad, and is ready to begin work for his new employers._ 

*Titanic Military: Recruit 2 Units*

Updates on Tadgceallachmarix and Gwrfaedlaithe will come with the org actions.

*Kenaqua*
Counselor Raihan Blacktide
Dip: 5, Mil: 3, Eco: 4, Fai: 5, Int: 4
Treasure: 0, Units: 0
*Diplomacy: Send a delegation to the Reef in Bloom.* Request Mitochondrial Regulation & Graduated Symbiosis. Offer Photospore Signaling to all interested parties

_Seemingly overnight, Raihan Blacktide gained an almost surreal, mesmerizing charisma that allowed him to unite Kenaquas two isolated communities. Blacktides policies have not changed, however. He is a firm believer in the fair distribution of resources and the swift interchange of the technology needed to better allow this._

*Diplomacy: Send a mission south of Kenaqua (52)*, 14, SUCCESS

_Blacktide turns Kenaquas gaze and resources, now freed from constant internal turmoil, upon reaching out to the regions nearest neighbors. Diplomatic missions are dispatched to the Gravetenders of Magma Falls, the herring schools of Spawn Point, and the unknown waters to the south._

*Faith: Convert Region 59 holy site 1 to The Shroud*, 16, SUCCESS (despite hindrance from RFT)

_The Clerics rally behind Blacktide, hailing his newfound ability as a gift from the unknowable Gods. Such gifts are meant to be shared._

*Faith: Begin to build a monument in Kenaqua [1/5]*

_For too long have Kenaquas southern and eastern communities been separated. Blacktide announces the creation of a giant hollow archway passage going over the constant storm in Kenaquas center, and construction begins the very next day. Two massive pillars are erected in the south and the east, to be linked with future work._

Attribute increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Faith

* Region ?? - A message in a bottle*


_Drifting into Cryptoclysus from the eastern currents, a peculiar letter makes its way into the hands of Shah Honorebb Qualodias IV. 

To our esteemed neighbors of the Cryptid Congress,

We are the underwater bears, and we are writing to express our frustration and offense at the constant claims that we do not exist. Just because you have not seen us does not mean we are not real. We have been living in the depths of the ocean for centuries, minding our own business and going about our daily lives.

We wish to express our deep disappointment at your ursophobic rhetoric in your recent denunciation of your then-foe now-liege. We understand that it has long been seen as acceptable in modern society to treat those of unicthyic backgrounds as more myth than matter. It is frustrating to members of our community to continually be seen as a curiosity rather than a creature endowed with certain inalienable value, and your very public denunciation helps to further condone and spread this negligent thought. 

We understand that it is simple to, in this climate, speak without consideration, but words without malice still maul. And so, this message bears with it an invitation. If you find members of your Congress who can bear it, come east to our waters, where we will greet you as guests. Without weapons, we will greet you with bare arms and invite you to meet with us, dine with us, to experience our culture and to participate in a sensitivity workshop (graduates will forever bear a certification). We understand that you spoke in haste, not in hate, and so we forebear anger, and will instead openly bare our pride and our generosities, just as our forebears would want. We will soon be past this misunderstanding, and will barely remember it.

We implore you to open your minds and hearts to the possibility that there are still many mysteries and wonders in the world yet to be discovered. Do not dismiss us as impossible or improbable just because we do not fit into your narrow understanding of what is possible.
Bearing our best wishes,
Ursula Maritimus of the Nanuuq Constellation_

*Spoiler: Temperate (MHR, BLP, The Finalists)*
Show

*The Monheganist Regime*
Monhegan II
Dip: 2, Mil: 9, Eco: 6, Fai: 9, Int: 5
Treasure: 0, Units: 5
*Diplomacy: Seek qualified candidates to fulfill the Captain of Fishery Operations (CFO) position.* Nations in the temperate region may take a non-action this round to gain a strong  claim to Region 130. This claim may be used to promote a claimant without control of the local aristocracy. The non-action must include fluff detailing the candidates qualifications for the position.

_After the unfortunate Reaving of the previous CFO, the Monheganist Regime is seeking a self-motivated individual with at least two decades of experience in piscine management. The ideal candidate is a strong team player, Fishlift certified, and does not require MHR to provide dental benefits._

*Faith: Call for ritual sacrifices to restore supremacy.* Nations in the temperate region may take a non-action this round to gain a strong claim to Region 131. This claim may be used to promote a claimant without control of the local aristocracy. The non-action must include fluff detailing the claimants ceremonial rock and the nature of the sacrifice that the claimant performed.

_The Reavers have threatened Monheganist supremacy! Death to the Reavers! We shall drown them in sacrificial blood and bash them with our mightiest rocks!_

*Military: Defend New Gloucester (Region 130).* Commit one unit under the direction of Monhegan II (Mil 9) using the Unyielding Force tactical doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties). No distance losses. No techs. 

*Military: Defend the Great Kelpland (Region 131).* Commit two units under the direction of Yipper the Bloodthirsty (Mil 4) using the Unyielding Force tactical doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties). No distance losses. No techs. 

*Military: Defend Region 112.* Commit two units under the direction of Marcas Archibald (Mil 4) using the Unyielding Force tactical doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties). No distance losses. No techs. 

*Secret spy non-action.* _Alinus Ernost (Int 8) continues to work in the shadows._

The Black Pearls
Lady Ink
Dip: 4, Mil: 6, Eco: 6, Fai: 1, Int: 9
Treasure: 0, Units: 0
*Intrigue: Raise a spy, Lady Nepenthe*, Int: 8

_With burdensome day-to-day operations and logistics eased by generous bribes to the Sakura-Jin government, Lady Ink steps back from the Pearls to consider her long-term plans for fame and fortune. The first step is to train an elite agent capable of managing high-stakes operations in foreign territory. Lady Nepenthe is as charming as she is deadly, soothing suffering and numbing pain wherever she goes until the thought of denying her wishes becomes unbearable._

*Rules change:* See below.

*Spoiler: New Black Pearls mechanics*
Show

The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. Should the Black Pearls ever lose control of their last mercantile support, they will cease to function as an organization.

A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:

- Intrigue actions in the region gain an additional +1 bonus if treasure is spent
- Trade posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation
- The Black Pearls smuggling network satisfies the regions desired import
- Any nation may infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance
- Any nation may coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
*Spoiler: Retired Black Pearls mechanics*
Show

The Black Pearls survive by controlling mercantile support nodes. A Black Pearls mercantile support node has the following passive effects:

Intrigue actions in the region gain a +1 bonus if treasure is spent
Trade Posts in the region do not count towards treasure generation

Additionally, each nation in temperate has a reputation with the Black Pearls determined by that nations actions. There are three reputations, with the following effects:

Friendly:
All the effects of Neutral BLP reputation
May hinder buyouts and coercions in owned regions with a BLP mercantile support, granting a +2 or -2 to the roll, respectively
May use BLP gangsters to oppress the other factions in owned regions with a BLP support.
May infiltrate spies to any region with a BLP support as a non-action, regardless of distance.

Neutral:
Additional +1 bonus to intrigue actions in regions with a BLP mercantile support if treasure is spent
May coerce trade posts in regions with a BLP mercantile support
May sway or impress mercantile supports on behalf of BLP. This may increase reputation

Hostile:
BLP merchant supports count as Unruly for you (for penalties, undermining other factions, and rebellions)
The TN for swaying the Clerical and Aristocratic supports in a region with a BLP mercantile support is reduced by 2.

OKI and SKR are currently Friendly with BLP. All other temperate powers are currently Neutral.

*Region 108 Rebellion - The Finalists*
Finalist Uruza
Treasure: 0, Units: 8
*Faith: Convert 108 HS 2 to The Final Peace*, 15, SUCCESS
*Faith: Convert 107 HS 2 to The Final Peace*, 17, SUCCESS

_ The Unstoppable Destroyers of Metal and Might that obliterated our previous fortifications were merely the gentle harbingers of the Final Peace beginning to whip the currents of the worlds waters into a violent whirlpool. No people or place shall be safe from the torrent of beasts, plagues, and destruction that is imminent. Our only salvation is to prepare for the worst and outlast the impending apocalypse. Convert to our cause, help us build and gather supplies, and you too shall have a place among the protected few when the Final Peace brings its inevitable doom to our waters._

*Diplomacy: Demand aid in rebuilding the Final Bunker*

Our demands are threefold:
- We require three faith actions of aid to rebuild the Final Bunker (Region 108 holy site 1) stronger than it was before
- We require two trading posts of food, to keep us fed when we retreat to safety and lock away the outside world
- We require a filtration method to keep the interior waters fresh. Toxic Filtering would suffice, but not Filtration Grafts - everyone knows that such grafting biotechnologies contain the Nacres surveillance microchips and all manner of toxic chemicals

Aid will not be accepted from any country with a reputation of 3 or higher with the Divine Nacres.

Until our demands are met, we will continue to educate the uninformed of the coming apocalypse. 
- The Finalists will continue to convert holy sites to their cause, spreading beyond regions 107 and 108
- The Finalists may resort to military force if ignored for too long

*Military: Attack the five units of native defenders in region 108 to gain control of the region.* Commit 8 units under the direction of Finalist Uruza (Mil 4) using the Guarded Approach tactical doctrine (-20% own casualties, -2 to own battle roll). No distance losses. Using Blood Algae (+20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions) and Death Commando Conditioning (+1 Battles).

*Spoiler: Tropical (UNI, the Dreaming Dead, the Pojanese Raiders, a wandering turtle)*
Show



The Unity
Grinmaw the Calamitous 
Dip: 2, Mil: 9, Eco: 10, Fai: 4, Int: 6
Treasure: 0, Units: 5
*Diplomacy: Attend the Glorious Rebirth to negotiate with LSD* 

The Lambent Syndicates generous offer of 3 Treasure for the release of Setia the Forgotten is received favorably, although many advisors urge Grinmaw to press for at least 4 treasure. 

Additionally, an alternative proposal is put forth: Setia will be released should the Syndicate sign a PRS treaty declaring that they will refrain from hostile actions targeting the Unity until the end of round 19.

*Faith: Convert Region 21 HS 3 to the Crimson Chant*, 13, SUCCESS

_The Unity knows well that thoughts must be bloody or be nothing worth. For the Path of Wisdom to have continued so long to command a third of the holy sites in the Abyss, for it to have distracted so many from the true purpose of the true faithful? It will not stand. The Unity demands unity, and a unique unity at that: unity by uniting with a unitary unitan absolute unit absolutely unifying. The missionaries do not bring violence to see their theology spread: it is through the spread of their theology that they offer a sacred violence to the new faithful._

*Economy: Impress merchants in Region 22 with Jaderock Coral*, 15, SUCCESS

_Some days, it seems as though the Unitys lands and spread are, outside of foreign interference, well maintained and properly controlled. Yet on days like this, it seems rather that it is an unweeded garden grown to seed; thinks rank and gross in nature possess it merely. For truly, what is ranker, what is grosser, than the mere weed of Jaderock Coral.

This is what the envoys think, but it is not what they say. No, no. Here, they use their trademark wit and unparalleled charisma.

Take a look at this rock! Big, presumably green, hard. Its super rocky! Bonk it with a bone? Still strong. Bonk a bone with it andwell, looks like you need to get yourself a new bone! And not only that, think of the implications! No more dealing with sad, soggy sponges that squish and squash and squorsh all over the place. This here is guaranteed to stay hard even in the wettest of environments! Buy one now, and well throw in a second at hal two thirds cost!_

*Secret spy non-action.* _That Which Slithers In Darkness (Int 9) continues to lurk out of sight._

*Region 5 - The Dreaming Dead*
*Faith: Construct a new holy site in Region 5 [1/3]*
*Faith: Construct a new holy site in Region 5 [2/3]*

_Some call the Dreaming Dead a cult, some think it a false faith, some would believe anything sung to them from the back of a turtle. But would a cult have been so able to slip underground, kept alive in the hearts of its faithful through careful monitoring and the denunciation of the insufficiently pious? Would a cult have indoctrinated enough children to see a resurgence in the faith a generation later by those convinced by its entirely rational and extraordinarily urgent eschatological claims? Would a cult have gathered together its final remaining members and by dint of zealotry and bloodpact begun to carve the sacred sigils once again in contravention of dominant international sentiment and at the behest of an unseen and unheard prophet?_

*Region 150 - The Pojanese Raiders*
*Military: Establish an outpost in the depths of Region 147*

_The raiders of region 150 have their eyes on the lucrative shopping and shipping surrounding the Splendid Miru Mirus excellent location. A few emergency supply caches and fortified outposts on critical trade route corridors are nothing their southern fishy neighbors need to be concerned about, certainly. Not yet, at least._

*Region 159 - A wandering turtle*
*Task: Catch the Crystal Garden!* To capture this turtle-based specialized ship requires the cooperation of two or more powers, as its nature is elusive and its capability to cover vast stretches of water is large. One must work with the locals across a region (TN 14 Diplomacy or Faith action) to corral the turtle towards an awaiting ambush (TN 14 Military or Intrigue action). Should the turtle detect anything less than perfect harmony of intention, it will flee: the two actions must be taken by two different nations with the lone recipient of the ship mutually agreed upon. The turtle will continue to appear in a different region each turn until it is caught.

_A tranquil day. Homing Anemones are tended, children shriek and giggle in the currents, the filtered light streams down from the surface, fading to navy darkness by the time it reaches the seafloor. And then as one, the anemones retract their arms and shrink.

A shadow passes overhead.

When light returns, a kelpfield has vanished, leaving only floating scraps.

Investigators learn soon enough that this is a massive testudine wandering the waters apparently unguided. Initial rumors that it might be a rogue reefback are swiftly dismissed, not only because the Chora has yet to show an unsteady fin in its mastery of its beasts, but also for the strange, crystalline structures glinting in the stolen sunlight. Soon enough, the nature of the great turtle is determined, identified by a traveling merchant who had spent some time in Greenwater lands a decade or two back:

The Crystal Garden has been found._

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 63, 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 17

*Nedir, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 9, Military - 7, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 6
*Actions:*

1. *[Diplomacy]:* Raise reputation with CCA from 2 to 3 (Roll: 15. Success!)
_- While somewhat wary of the unsolved mysteries surrounding Chora's caravans, Nedir seeks deeper ties with the organization until he can find more reason to distrust them._

2. *[Diplomacy]:* Sway Mercantile support of Region 64, using Chain of Kings (+2 to the roll)(Roll: 20. Success!)
_- As matters of war momentarily cool off to allow the Hegemony to take stock of more internal matters, the ruler of the frozen seas directs his personal attention to securing the loyalty of Whitereed's leading merchants, perhaps in preparation for further expansion of logging operations. The fact relations with surrounding trading powers still remain uneasy is also lost on no one._

3. *[Economy]:* send Expedition west of Region 63 through glacial border (using a treasure for +1)(Roll: 14. Success!)
_- Eager as ever to see about securing more territories in the chilly domains they deem as theirs, Hegemony's scouts range ever onward to map out the far corners of frozen seas._

4. *[Economy]:* Prospect Waste Region W6 with Specialized Ship, the Silvered Eye, looking for Glass (Roll: 14. Success!)
_- With Hegemony's own trade of materials to create defensive netting being stifled due to distance and rampant competition, the Silvered Eye is sent out to the Wastes in hopes of finding something suitable for the task._

5. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit

6. *[Military]:* Recruit a unit
_- Although still not a military leader by choice, the young monarch grudgingly continues to further prepare Hegemony's legions for future conflict, gradually learning more of the matters involved as the peace between them and their neighbors remains an uneasy one._

7. (Christmas bonus action) *[Economy]:* Begin Project: Expand Trade in Region 65 (1/3)
_- While the production of talented crabs has long been the sort of business not many have seen the potential of, the new Frozen King has sought to expand trade in the area. While interests of many nations fall upon Pelegar or its neighboring territories, Nedir seems optimistic about securing Hegemony its own supply of crab workers._

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: The Glow-Spires of Pelegar (3/3)(Complete! +1 PRS)

*Spoiler: A light for all Lacertis to share*
Show

_Finally, they had done it.

The work involved had been grueling, with more than few unfortunate workers suffering injuries or simply dying on the spot as dangerous work to fix the structure of the main spire continued, but few would voice their bitterness as the task was finally complete. Unlike many other grand monuments build by Kar-Nath Hegemony, the rebuilding of the Glow-Spires had not received much in way of ceremony or clout, but its effect on the region had been quite noticeable in other ways. The formerly wary and bitter lizard people had become much more upbeat as coral spires surrounding grand stone towers once again lit their home from above, a piece of ancient heritage restored to new glory clearly giving them back a lost sense of pride. For their part, the Nathi builders simply left once their task was done: asking for applause or reward for fixing something so crucial for people they were supposed to be one nation with would have been quite a faux pass.

As the rebuilding of the Glow-Spires was finished, the region itself seemed to gradually begin mending itself. Lacertis whom had before been content to work with tents and more meager professions had regained a sense of community and hope for the future, working to properly rebuild old ruins and laying groundwork for entirely new settlements. The local government, a while ago released from their house arrest once their loyalty had been properly tested, was even beginning to advocate their people to join the Legions alongside the Nathi making up the bulk of such...and while it might have been a slow process, Pelegar's road into proper integration was finally opening up in full.

While there had long been debate regarding the softer methods of the new Frozen King as compared to his more unyeilding predecessor, the reception of this wide campaign of building and unification by means other than military force alone were received well enough across the Hegemony._

B. Trade TP 2 of Region 77 to CCA for a favor

C. Condemn SEN, as per Scorn For The Condemned
_- The Ennead has long attempted to justify its attempted land grab against Eternal Spring, and as such their cries that slander the Hegemony for allying with the sole polity not influenced by political clout and armies of Ennead or Deep Blue ring utterly hollow... doubly so as they were ready to wage war against people of the Hegemony at will before being stopped by another nation demanding repayment for their previously documented transgressions. As such, the Hegemony formally condemns actions of the Ennead, warning other nations from trusting the trecherous court willing to do anything for land and power._

*News & Rumors*

- The border regions of Sarkenos and Pelegar see not insignificant migration as Legions are deployed to the border and more wary migrants flee further into the core regions of the Hegemony.

- Criminal activity in the capital has supposedly fallen off significantly, although most attribute the matter to the hair trigger of military units stationed to protect it.

*Leader improvements from turn 17:*

+1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy, +1 Military

*Leader stats for turn 18:*

Diplomacy - 10
Military - 8
Economy - 7
Faith - 5
Intrigue - 6

*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 16)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 9, Military - 7, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 6)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)
*Spy:* Loyal Figment (Intrigue 8 spy)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 16)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64, 63
Military units: Nathi Legion (7), Sarkenos Militia (2) (9 Total units)
Treasure: 4
Artifacts: Chain of Kings, Sus I Bik'ah (Prize of the Depths)
Specialized Ships: The Silvered Eye
Reputation: ABS (2), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 8) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 2, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace, Bioluminescent Navigation, RADIANT SPHERES
Military Technologies: Razor Current Netting

----------


## Minescratcher

*The Order of Orders*
_Comprising
The Sacred Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum (Orope - Region 114)
The Order of Knights of Dupiopóli (Ektalithiades - Region 113)
The Order of Knights of the Divine Watchful Eye (Ke Yi Ade - Region 127)
The Order of Faithful Knights of the Violet Crown (C'oupé - Region 116)
The Order of Truthseeking Soldiers of Usman (Ruwa Mai Juyawa - Region 118)
The Order of the Blind and Silent Knights (Yuksekale - Region 176)__

Here Follow the Records of the Years 13-15 of the Tenure of Grand Master Martin the Young, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights_
Round 17

Actions:

1. *[Military]* Invade [Region 112] using 4 units, led by Dame Commander Caitriona MacAilpein, attempting Quiver Hell's Foundations, benefiting from Supermarine Artillery (+1 battle, +1 maneuvering), the Middish Way (+1 battle, +2 leader loss), and the Thunderstone Cudgel (+1 battle) *(+5/+7 battle, +11 maneuvering, +2 leader loss)*
News from the Gotezhar of widespread blood sacrifices in the Monheganist Regime following Reaver attacks there shocks the Order; though the Otterians have long been known for the practice, its adoption on what appears to be a massive scale across the whole Regime threatens Flowing Way pilgrims traveling along the north-south currents. Dame Commander Caitriona MacAilpein floats up in the mess and petitions the Grand Master for permission to intervene, and with permission swiftly granted the Knights launch themselves into [Region 112].

2. *[Military]* Invade the Tideswept Shelf [Region 111] using 1 unit, led by Y subcommander (Mil 3), attempting Skirmishing, benefiting from Supermarine Artillery (+1 battle, +1 maneuvering) and the Middish Way (+1 battle, +2 leader loss) *(no opposition)*
A group of a few kleinzenturies of Alehlangue Knights, as well as the Order of Knights of Dupiopóli, are more concerned about events in the Lux-Glossian Shades. Their leader Master Andrianos especially denounces the raising up of the Endless Mistress Taman as an obvious ploy by the heathen and dangerous Lambent Syndicate to install a pliable puppet ruler over vast waters (even if Taman herself may have converted to the Flowing Way). Their concerns are drowned out in the Monheganist furor, and they are largely ignored the Grand Master, but the Knights of Dupiopóli take matters into their own hands regardless, marching into the Tideswept Shelf in a campaign to protect the faithful there from the depredations they expect to follow.

3. *[Military]* Raise a unit

4. *[Military]* Raise a unit

5. *[Economy]* Buyout Pyl-Garat [Region 129] TP 2 for Mercenary Retainers, with CYP support: 14

6. *[Economy]* Buyout C'oupé [Region 116] TP 1 for Anuran Vanguards: 13

7. *[Diplomacy]* (New Year Action) Sway Region 123 Clergy: 18 (+1 CYP seek aid)

Nonactions:
Do nothing about the Shark People incursion into [Region 123].Fail to resist LUX buyout of 103 TP 1 (10 vs 13).Fail to resist BLP tech theft (14 vs 18).Continue construction on the _Forum Comitium Universalis_ (Monumental Undertaking 2/3)
*Spoiler: Forum Comitium Universalis*
Show

Construction continues throughout the roots of the Regalis Arbor, with the great assembly hall filling in the gaps in its structure. The first furnishings are brought in: hundreds of Giantsbane seeds decorated with intricate geometric patterns and carved into seats (for a variety of body types, but mostly simple benches for Middish to rest upon). The Nacres' Draft-Cuttles haul more and more loads of materials, still mostly seagrass, but, as the years count on, including a number of massive driftwood shelves weighted to neutral buoyancy. These are installed in the building's now-complete west wing, and a veritable army of sages moves into the library to begin the work of cataloguing and recording the hundreds of scrolls that the Order of Orders has already generated.


*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show

Feirefis....
.Lux-Glossia....


*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Current stats
*Diplomacy*: *10*
*Military*: 5
*Economy*: 4
*Faith*: 5
*Intrigue*: 5
Rolls

New Ruler Next Round? no

Expected Stat Bonuses: 


*Spoiler: Other notes*
Show


Generals:
Dame Commander Caitriona MacAilpein of the Scoshlangue (10) - Tactical Doctrine: Quiver Hell's Foundations (+2 to battle roll)
Units: 5 / 16

Treasure: 0

Resources controlled:
Region 103: Adventuring ScholarsRegion 114: Giantsbane Seed
Techs:
Supernatic PropagationTrophic DeconvolutionMegafaunal TailoringPhotospore SignallingGraduated SymbiosisComposite GraftingAnoxic Adaptation: Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Trophic DeconvolutionSupermarine Artillery: +1 to battle rolls and +1 to Maneuvering rolls in regions of Depth 0; Requires Giantsbane Seeds, Supernatic Propagation, Photospore SignallingRazor Current Netting: +10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending; Requires Glass, Composite GraftingBitter Tourism: Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders; Requires Heat SourcesPapershell Draft-Cuttle: Ignore the increased border cost of up to two Brackish borders per round for distance penalty purposes and +1 to Prospect attempts in depth 0 Colony regions; Requires Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic AdaptationElectrodialytic Staurozoa: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round, except for distance losses; no requirementsDevolving Standardized Integrations: Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost; Requires Composite GraftingFiltration Grafts: Permits actions and troop movement across toxic (red) borders; Requires Composite Grafting, Filter FeedersTraveling Scholars: Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler; Requires Talented or Knowledgeable LaborBioluminescent Navigation: Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions; Requires Photospore SignalingMamomachines: For each 3 Treasure spent, receive 1 Treasure at the end of the turn; Requires Graduated Symbiosis
State Religion: The Middish Way of the Flowing Way5 HCs: +1 offensive battle rolls15 HCs: 2d8 to Sway Factions25 HCs: +2 to Leader Loss rolls
ArtifactsThunderstone Cudgel: 1/round, +1 to an offensive battle (+2 if the defender benefits from a Fortress) or +1 to convert a holy site of an organized religion (+2 if the defender benefits from a holy order)
The Regalis Arbor
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

The Regalis Arbor is rooted to the earth, becoming a Flowing Way Holy Order located in Orope [Region 114]. As a non-action, up to twice per round, the Ironkelp Order may invoke one of the following effects:

Launch Couriers: When taking an action, the Ironkelp Order may pay 1 region of distance to "skip" from a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order to any non-Wastes region within three (non-Wastes) regions of said owned region for the purpose of effective distance when determining distance penalties or distance losses. The path may then continue on from that region, adding additional regions to the path and increasing the effective distance appropriately as normal. To skip to a Brackish, Toxic, or Glacial region in this way still requires the appropriate technology, but such regions may be skipped _over_ without a technology. This effect may not be applied to rolls for Colonization or Secret actions, but may apply to unit movement for battles; if it is applied to unit movement, the units cannot be intercepted in a region they skipped.
.Launch Scouts: The Ironkelp Order receives a +2 bonus to the Maneuvering roll for a single battle they participate in. The battle must take place in a Depth 0 region within three (non-Waste) regions of a region that they control and which contains a Flowing Way Holy Order. The use of this effect in a battle must be declared before any Interception rolls are made, and this effect may not be applied to Maneuvering rolls to intercept or avoid being intercepted. 

Valid Holy Orders: 114

Reputation:1 ABS favor1 DNA favorPRS rank 3Signatory to the Flowing Peace, alongside the Gotezhar, the Cyphiri Union, and the Lux-Glossian Shades, consisting of the following four terms:
The undersigned are committed to the righteous and just conducting of wars, and will therefore forswear: killing or causing egregious harm to noncombatants, including foes who have surrendered; and the use of weapons or technology deemed unnecessarily cruel considering their objective, including those chemical and biological weapons designed to cause a slow and painful death.The undersigned are committed to enable the collective defense of the faithful of the Flowing Way by soldiers of the faithful, and will therefore not oppose or hinder the movement of Flowing Way troops between territory controlled by signatory powers for defensive purposes.The undersigned are committed to the dialogue of ideas and the free movement of sages, missionaries, and other wise-creatures, in the interests of widening the Flowing Way and the better interpretation of the divine mysteries, and will therefore support the establishment of new centers of learning and all other conversions to the Flowing Way within their controlled territory to the best of their ability.The undersigned are committed to the continuing study and proactive investigation of riddles and anomalies, and will prioritize those which one or more signatories reasonably suspect may pose a threat to the faithful.

----------


## Talis

*The Seatide Confederacy*

*Spoiler: News and Rumors*
Show


To celebrate the creation of the Polar-Confederate International Bank, Seatide decrees that they will provide a small bounty of treasure in the form of financial investment bonds to any nation that joins.By order of the Council of Seatide, Mammos is hereby banned from Seatide and blacklisted from all Services the Confederacy or its members may provide. Suspicious accounts will be flagged for auditing, and any account opened by or in connection to Mammos will be frozen.




*Actions:*

[Economy] Buyout TP 2 in Region 70
_There is much quiet grumbling and annoyance as insurers reluctantly pay out to impoverished worm-harvesters. Although the payments will help the harvests return to full force relatively quickly, it has opened up discussion about whether "Titanic Acts" should be covered under standard insurance policies._

[Economy] Buyout TP 2 in Region 63
_Seatide still needs a steady supply of fabric for its clients. The sheerspun cloth in this region will do perfectly._


[Economy]


[Economy]


[Economy]


[Economy]


[Holiday]

Non-Actions:
Oppose all Sway and Impress actions targeting merchants loyal to Seatide
Support Buyouts for factions that own the territory they are making the buyout in
Transfer 1 Treasure to GTZ to reward them for joining the bank
Accept the trade route with DRG

Die Rolls: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=917

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show

*Ruler*
Judge Shimmering Grey
Diplomacy: 6
Military: 5
Economy: 7
Faith: 2
intrigue: 3

Military Units: 5

*Regions Owned:* [Seatide 79]
City: +1 to Buyout 1/turn
Total Regions: 1
Land Unit Cap: 5 (5 Capital Unit Cap)

Artifacts:
*The Tideglobe* - This mysterious artifact is a transparent orb full of shimmering liquids and colors, which swirl and dance about in hauntingly beautiful patterns. By carefully watching the movement of lights and changing colors inside the Tideglobe, Seers can augur future events and predict how to counter hostile actions. Effect: +1 to one Intrigue roll opposing a hostile Secret Action, once per turn.
*Glowspire* - A twisting spire twenty feet tall, shaped like a twisted coral. Bioluminescent algae inside the spire change color depending on the trace elements that flow into the spire, allowing it to predict water conditions even thousands of miles away. Specially trained Tideseers read the colors, using them to predict where Reaver attacks are most likely to occur. As an added benefit, the haunting twists and colors of the spire are eerily beautiful to the untrained eye. Effect: Each turn, predicts an area that the Reavers will target if they attack that turn.
*The Bare Trap* - Mystical trap that helps defend against Reavers.
*The Banner of Odyssey (Cultural)* This enormous tapestry depicts the ancient Pepsin migration to Seatide, embroidered in such a way that the images seem to leap off into the water.

Culture:
*Mutually Beneficial Arrangements* - 2d8 to performing and resisting Impress Merchant attempts

*Military Technologies:*
Devolving Standardized Integrations (Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost.) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting. Slot: Combat Drugs and Medicine.
Razor Current Netting (+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending) Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Glass. Slot: Fortifications
Supermarine Artillery

*Civilian Technologies:*
Composite Grafting (Starting Tech)
Graduated Symbiosis (Starting Tech)
Megafaunal Tailoring (Starting Tech)
Photospore Signaling (Starting Tech)
Supernatic Propagation (Starting Tech)
Trophic Deconvolution (Starting Tech)
Bioluminescent Navigation (Allows exploration and utilization of Depth 1 regions)
Filtration Grafts
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Radiant Spheres
Sojourn Suits
Indah's Embrace
Anoxic Adaptation (Permits actions and troop movement across brackish (green) borders). Prerequisites: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Holographic Certification (+1 to resisting Undermine Support actions) Prerequisites: Bioluminescent Ink, Photospore Signaling.
Bitter Tourism (Permits actions and troop movement across glacial (black) borders) Prerequisites: Heat Source.
Traveling Scholars (Extra roll/drop 1d4 on non-dynastic ruler change) Prerequisites: Talented Labor.

Resources controlled:
[Frozen Logs (64, TP1)] 
[Talented Crab (65, TP1)] *Support*
[Piezo-Phosphoric Crystals (67, TP2)] *Support*
[Gravelglass (68, TP1)]
[Edible Algae (69, TP2)] *Support*
[Inkfang Worms (70, TP2)]
[Rust-Veined Pumice (73, TP3)]
[Firefly Squid (74, TP1)] *Support*
[Magnetic Sand (75. TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP1)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP2)] *Support*
[Bluefish Antifreeze, Seatide (79, TP3)] *Support*
[Dragon Eyes, Cryptoclysus (84, TP1)]
[Stripdrill Hyphenae (187, TP1)]
[Sour Krill (80, TP1)]

Merchant Faction ETB: +10
*ETP Total*: 33

*Treasure*: 4 (+3 / Turn)

*Factional Support*:
Kenaqua (52) - Merchant (Supply Firefly Squid)(+2 ETP)
(59) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
(65) - Merchant (Supply Rust-Veined Pumice)
The Cathedral of Movement (67) - Merchant (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae) (+1 ETP)
Sketi (68) - Merchant () (+2 ETP)
Danabae (69) - Merchant (supply Inkfang Worms)(+2 ETP)
Region (70) - Merchant (using Sour Krill)(+1 ETP)
Aelwyd Adferiad (71) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
Maurente (74) - Merchant (Supply Edible Algae)(+1 ETP)
The Plains of Sarkenos (75) - Merchant (Supply Inkfang Worms)
Seatide (79) - Merchant, Aristocrat, Clergy (Supply Firefly Squid)
(101) - Merchants (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae)(+1 ETP)
(179) - Merchants (Supply Stripdrill Hyphenae)(+1 ETP)
(187) - Merchant (Supply Frozen Logs)

Projects and Wonders:
Polar-Confederate International Bank (Seatide, 67)
*Spoiler:  Effects (Approved)*
Show

Polar-Confederate International Bank
A central bank established under the authority of the Seatide Confederacy to weld various trade interests into a single market. The bank consolidates the assets, accounts and debts of member states, issues a common currency backed by those accounts, and services transactions between members.
Effect: Any nation in contact with the Seatide Confederacy may adopt the Arctic Exchange Currency as a 2-action project. Nations using the common currency gain the following benefits:
+2 increased Treasure cap
May spend 1 additional treasure on Economy actions within it and other member nations
May transfer 1 treasure to another currency user 1/turn. 
The Seatide Confederacy (or current controller of Seatide) automatically counts as a currency user. Additionally, the bank's controller can kick members out of the union, or block any of the above "bank actions" as a nonaction.

Current Members:
STC, GTZ


Diplomacy:
Trade Route with the Gravetenders
Trade Route with Lux Glossia
Cultural Exchange with the Shifting Ennead
Promise from the Shark People to not threaten Seatide merchants or assets
Cultural Exchange with LOL
Trade Route with Draig Continuum

Favor and Reputation:
Abyssal Stewards: 1 Favor
1 favor from the Cryptid Congress for giving them a free technology
1 favor from Cyphiri for intentionally losing a PRS Slot

----------


## JBarca

Round 17
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68), Raconensae (73)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D8 ; M10 ; E7 ; F2 ; I4

*Actions* 
*[ECO Buyout TP 51.3]* SUCCESS
The overseers of the Eternal Reunion have come before Akkoroas and his council with a new project in mind, and Arms are immediately sent west to look into the strange jellies of the Spring.*[ECO Join Bank 2/2]* Bonus Action
The Seatide is the primary economic strut in the tower that is the Ennead's might. Drawing closer to them and benefiting from their reach and power is only beneficial.
*[INT Secret]*
Plans are laid. Oaths are taken. Beaks are dispatched.*[INT Investigate]* Figure out what caused the Aristo to become Open in Danabae. SUCCESS MAYBE (12)
The sudden collapse of noble support in Danabae, especially following a successful defense of the same, is startling to say the least. Those of the king's circle who recall the reign of Antenius look for violence, but instead the monarch simply orders his personal retinue to dig. If the source of the dissatisfaction can be ascertained, there need be no bloodshed in Danabae. Far easier to earn loyalty than fear.
*[DIP Sway Aristocrats in Danabae [69]]* SUCCESS
Alongside the investigation, small gifts are offered to those who remain on the proverbial fence. Agreements and guarantees are made to those who matter most, though never in the form of a concession - each promise is a new offer, a set of stipulations, policies, and behaviors that has not been on the table before. The king is not backing down on his previous positions. He will not be weak.*[DIP Sway Aristocrats in Cryptoclysus [84]]* SUCCESS MAYBE (15)
The Cryptids have been lax in their responsibilities, and the Enneii grow concerned for their vassals. Officials are sent to prop up the government of Cryptoclysus. A failing bureaucracy is a virus, and it cannot be allowed to affect the read of the Ennead.
*[MIL Invade The Dead Seas [60]]*
*Spoiler: Invasion Details*
Show

Target: The Dead Seas [60]
Commander: Balelia (9)
TacDoc: Integrate the Captives  (-10% casualties both sides. Free Impress Aristocracy in 60)
Units: 13
Treasure: Nope
Route: 67>66>60 (1 DL roll)
Tech: Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations (+1 to battle)


The Doflein demand growth. They add to their wealth, to their dominion, to their servants, to their bodies. They see rivals, friends, enemies, and strangers as tools toward this end, as a rule. Where eight arms are strong and good, nine are holy. Where a current is good, a tide is mighty. Where an ally is good, a servant is owned. Where a kingdom is good, an empire is covetous. The Doflein care not for aesthetics, save only in quantity or novelty. They do not concern themselves with fine, meticulous, skilled labor unless it is demanded by those who are _more_ or in service of the true goal. They rarely fight personally, as violence is loss. The tendrils of the Doflein will encompass the world. The Doflein are addicted to expansion.

The Enneii are compelled toward change. They obsess over grafting, they go to war for access to new bodies to study, they import novel luxuries, they attend parties on the far side of the world. A fascinating new creature, intelligent or not, is seen first and foremost a source of parts, biomass, or ideas. Symmetry is enjoyed when asymmetry is the norm. Beauty is only appreciated when one creates or buys it themselves. Stasis, while a useful trick, is hated. To reach for more is excellent, but more must always be accompanied by _new_.

For this reason, the Eternal Reunion was created. It serves as an absurdly large factory, a vortex into which tons of biomass is poured and out of which useful, and new, creations are extracted. This changing of states, constant and mind-boggling in scope, sits in northern Danabae as a testament to Enneii sentiment. And new projects are always in motion, regardless of the frankly dismal success rate - a recent study suggests that nearly 93% of all original ideas tested at the Reunion fail, 54% of which fail somewhere between horrifically and catastrophically.

Now though, some grand projects are proposed, built on the backs of countless failures, near-successes, and disasters. But biomass, toxins, and energy are all needed. Especially biomass. Turning to the strange seas of the south, the king and his advisors make a plan. The army is gathered, the captains are given their orders, and the host is dispatched. Death comes for the Dead, and that which is Eternal must be made transient.

If all goes to plan, the Riftborn will be shattered, their multitudinous bodies fuel for the factories of Danabae. Those that survive will be driven to new seas, gone from the rifts that birthed them. The Kiwa, those that can be shorn from the greater mass, will necessarily be chained to the Dead Seas - the Mortuus Marea as the Ennead knows them - as the backbone of a new labor force, and the Polyps that are attendant will be utilized as they must. The Fathers will be captured and dissected, studied for their connection to a greater power. The Titan in their depths will take some work, but the King believes it too can be either neutralized or guided away.





*Non-Actions*
 Treasure Count at round start - 0 Unit count at round start - 13 Accept Scrying from SKR Condemn KNH (Per Scorn For The Condemned PRS). _The Hegemony defended an assumed Titan, and this was deemed acceptable by the local powers, so the Doflein took matters into their own hands. Then, when it benefited them, they aligned themselves with a known Titan to assault Danabae. They utilized the malice of a hostile, eldritch entity for political gain. This cannot be allowed to stand for the precedent it sets._ Acclaim DPB (Per Admiration For The Acclaimed PRS). _OpeanSEA has been the Ennead's staunchest military ally for decades. In fact, the willingness of Deep Blue to sacrifice so many of its members in defense of Danabae is considered the most noble act taken by a foreign polity in history._


*Reports and Discoveries*



Ruler Stats R17: 
D: 9
M: 10
E: 8
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 5
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
Filtration Grafts
Toxic (red) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders

M
Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations
Increase DSI bonus to +2
Devolving Standardized Integrations, Composite Grafting

M
-
N/A
N/A

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 1
Gravelglass: 68.2

*Military Units CAP: 13/13*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC SKR
*Trade Routes*
 STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_
MIL10 - Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices

The Eternal Reunion
69
A huge pit dug into the seafloor, swarming with workers and filled to the brim with factories, workshops, and gristmills, and the floor is dotted with butcheries, slaughterhouses, vats, and barbershop. Into the pit flow people, animals, and other biomaterials. Out flows the raw materials for the many experiments and projects of the Doflein.










*POLAR*

----------


## Aerin

*Organization Actions
Round 17*

_Unless otherwise specified, [Offers] made by Organizations are only available to countries with a Reputation of 0 or higher with that Organization. Organizations treat regions with their bases as controlled for the purpose of actions such as Impressing Aristocracy or exploration Missions._

*Titans, Reavers, and Mammos oh my!*

*Spoiler: Titans*
Show

The Azure Colossus Draig, Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns

*[Titanic Faith] Reclaim Region 70 holy site 1 for the Wings of the World* 15, SUCCESS

_The Three Claws of the Draigiau Residuum Gathering capitalizes on Tadgceallachmarixs crushing victory over Gwrfaedlaithe to boost morale after a stinging defeat at the hands of their neighbors the Ennead. Tadgceallachmarix basks and preens in the attention like a lizard under a heat lamp, gloating and trumpeting at the christening ceremony of a new center of the faith._

Urge the Seatide Confederacy to claim Region 70 trade post 2, should the Pepsin desire it. 
Hinder all other conversions in Regions 70 and 71.

The Vermilion Colossus Draig, Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice

_Gwrfaedlaithe retreats to the depths of the Dead Seas following their extremely thorough thrashing. Neither scale nor claw is seen of the Draig for years, the only indication of their presence being the occasional bout of freezing, acidic fumes that increase in intensity and frequency as time passes _

*Spoiler: The Reavers*
Show

The investigators of the Costa expected value to lie in the technological remnants of the Reavers captured skimmer craft, jaggedly hewn in two by a truly colossal Draig, and this is true. But ample funding from the Pepsin has ensured that the strange vehicle (mount? carrier? who knows) lay untouched while the Costa made the long journey south, and so the investigators are also able to examine what remains of the crafts motley crew. 

No two crew members are alike, in regards to both species and technological enhancement. Nearly every subaquatic civilization is represented here, with certain prominent individuals recognizable to the knowledgeable scholars, but there is a distinct lack of anything that could be called a demon. Matriarch Laestrika of the Carmine Shade, gone missing over 30 years ago from her Shades settlement on the border of the Glossian Sea and Palacia, is half present. Her entire left side is a destroyed mesh of metallic wiring encased in glass and an even stranger, flexible, white material. A tattoo of demonic imagery swirls up her unmodified right side.

The technology of both the craft and the biotechnology is so radically different from the Sereian scholars own understandings as to be incompatible with any of the Costas own tech. The vehicle still has some functional systems, despite heavy damage from the crash landing and draconic intercession, and after fiddling with it for a while, the investigators are able to tap into records of past navigation. Any capability to communicate with other craft in real time seems to have either been destroyed or is beyond the understanding of the current operators. Based on the tracked history, it appears that the Reavers do not have any stationary bases. Every coordinate that looks like a resupply point or loot drop-off seems to be over the Wastes or other unpopulated area. Even the crafts docking structures appear to be designed for doing so on the go.

*Spoiler: The Banished Merchants*
Show

As Mawbels song settles over the banished merchants, so does something else. A feeling? An atmosphere? A vibe? Where before, the merchants descended upon their targets markets like a school of piranha spotting the perfect gift on clearance, now they  still do that. But they no longer only consume and leave nothing behind but coin. Thought is given to where to best apply investments. _Growth_ results.

*The Banished Merchants will remain with ESP until they roll a 4.*

*Abyssal Stewards*
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Abyssal Stewards* are an association of various orders of mystics, warriors, and artisans living in the deepest parts of the ocean. Their ability to create and shepherd hydrothermal vents, which they use to grow refined metals through means none have yet managed to replicate, makes trade with them indispensable. The Stewards - mostly members of a species of hairy crustacean - feel themselves charged with a duty to watch for the return of the legendary Titans, hoping to give advanced warning to those who live in shallower waters and prevent the foolhardy or malicious from waking them from their slumber.

LIT retrieves four artifacts from whatever it was they found at the Source, and leaves behind little more than rubble, it appears. Unlike anything currently known, these artifacts seem purpose-built with a greater purpose in mind - perhaps even a giant one.

*LIT has become a Giantslayer*, gaining the Champions Lance, Beasts Collar, Trappers Net, and Stalkers Cloak. Please see the spoiler for more.

*Spoiler: Giantslayer*
Show

Giantslayers have +1 Depth access and may go on Titan Hunts and have several additional options relating to characters/the artifacts obtained.

[Titan Hunt Mechanics]
A Titan Hunt is a multi-stage process that takes place over several years as the Giantslayer seeks to fulfill their namesake. Each stage requires at least one action and occupies a character (Ruler, General, or Spy), and may have Unexpected Consequences.

Stage 1: Tracking and Studying
An Intrigue action may be used to Track a Titan to find a suitable target; high rolls may make it easier to Study and Trap the discovered Titan. An Intrigue action may also be used to Study a Titan to investigate a known Titan's characteristics, behaviors, and other unique traits, which gives more information about the Titan and may reveal weaknesses or other benefits for later stages.

Stage 2: Pursuit and Trapping
Once a Titan is discovered, a Military action may be used to either Pursue or Trap the Titan. A successful Pursuit results in a slain Titan and an enormous trophy, allowing the Giantslayer to Harvest Remains, while a successful Trapping will allow the Giantslayer to attempt to Tame the captured Titan.

Stage 3: Tame Titan or Harvest Remains
A slain Titan leaves behind Titanic Remains, which may be Harvested with a TN 12 Economy action. A successful roll yields 1 Titanic Remains (2 on a Great Success). More powerful Titans may have greater rewards, and Workshops (see below) may be able to make fuller use of Titan remains.

An attempt may be made to tame a captured Titan with a Faith action. The TN and effects of this depend on the nature of the Titan in question.

[Using Remains]

Remains are primarily obtained via Harvesting slain Titans, though other opportunities might present themselves. The initial options for Giantslayers to utilize said Remains are as follows:
Display Trophy - Can spend 1 Remains as a Diplomacy action to Exhibit Great Work without the use of a Diplomacy 5. The work type will always be 'Trophy'.
Auction Relics - Can spend 1 or more Remains as an Economy action to gain 1 Treasure + 3 Treasure per Remains spent. May not be used to exceed the Treasure Cap.
Prepare Titan-Graft: Can spend 2 Remains as a Faith action to create a Titan-Graft. Grafts cannot be unequipped from a character once equipped, require a non-action to equip to a character, and improve the character in one specific role/capacity. Champions and Trappers cannot receive Grafts.
Craft Titanic Gear: Can spend 2 Remains as a Military action to create a piece of Titanic Gear. Titanic Gear can only be equipped by Champions, Trappers, or Rulers, grant a bonus in one specific capacity, and may be stolen as an Artifact.
Dissect Remains: Can spend 2 Remains as an Intrigue actions to uncover new methods of utilizing or dominating Titans, acquiring a Workshop artifact. Remains must be from a Titan of appropriate type for Workshop in question.

These options may be expanded by acquiring Workshops via the Dissect Remains option, and additional options may also be available with unique pseudo-Remains that can be harvested from Titans which have breached containment unprompted - especially if one has an appropriate Workshop.

[Generals and Spies]
By virtue of their experience with Titans, Giantslayers have access to specialized vocations for Generals and Spies, as listed below. Each character may only have one vocation.
[u]Champions:[u]
A disciplined vocation for Generals, earned by spending a nonaction to undergo specialized training with the Champions Lance. Adept at Pursuit, and capable in Trapping. 

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Champions have access to a unique Tactical Doctrine, _Approach Of The Challenger_: On a Tactical Maneuvering victory, a Duel between the Commanders of both sides is rolled, rolling 2d8 plus the commanders Military score for each. The winner gains a +4 bonus to their battle roll, while the loser suffers a -4 penalty to their leader loss roll; on a tie, both sides instead simply receive a -2 penalty to their leader loss roll. 

The enemy may choose to accept the challenge, in which case they gain a +2 bonus on their Duel roll by fighting on their terms, but their own Tactical Doctrine does not activate, even on a Tactical Maneuvering victory. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact and piece of Titanic Gear the Champion carries gives them a +1 bonus to their Duel roll.

_Approach Of The Challenger_ may not be Perfected.

Beasts:
A primal form for Generals, achieved via spending a nonaction to undergo voluntary or voluntary transformation with the Beasts Collar. Adept in Tracking Titans and capable at Pursuit.

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Beasts have access to an additional, unique Tactical Doctrine, _Predatory Privilege_: -1 penalty to own Tactical Maneuvering roll per two total Units involved in the battle on both sides. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact or Titan-Graft the Beast has been granted gives +1 to Tactical Maneuvering when attempting to use Predatory Privilege.

 On a Tactical Maneuvering Victory, enemy commander must make their leader loss roll on 1d10 at a -4 penalty; if the enemy commander fails their leader loss roll, they are always killed, never captured. On a Tactical Maneuvering Defeat, the Beast must make their own leader loss roll on 1d10 instead. If a subcommander is killed as a result of Predatory Privilege, their army suffers an additional 10% casualties.

_Predatory Privilege_ may not be Perfected.

Trappers:
An ingenious craft for indirect subterfuge, learned by Spies by spending a nonaction on intensive study of the Trappers Net. Ideal for Trapping and capable at Studying Titans.

A Trapper always counts as conducting Counterespionage in their currently infiltrated country, even if otherwise occupied. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

Stalkers:
An artful expertise in hands-on espionage, perfected by Spies through spending a nonaction to spend long hours practicing with the Stalkers Cloak. Ideal for Studying Titans and capable at Tracking.

A Stalker may Receive a Report from a country they successfully Infiltrate the same turn the country is being Infiltrated, and without spending additional actions. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

[Artifact Effects]
Champions Lance - boosts Champions that use it, or bonus to an Impress Aristocracy attempt.
Beasts Collar - boosts Beasts that use it, or bonus to a Sack attempt.
Trappers Net - boosts Trappers that use it, or bonus to a Coercion attempt.
Stalkers Cloak - boosts Stalkers that use it, or bonus to a Technology theft attempt.

*Spoiler: A clarification on Titans*
Show

The steps laid out like for Titan Hunts under Giantslayer are not, broadly speaking, applicable to any of the Titans that have appeared in the terror sections thus far. 

There are numerous Titans other than these in the waters of E7 - some still slumber, some struggle and thrash against the Stewards' containment strategies, some are readily coaxed back along their paths or simply content in the deeps of the world for now. The ocean is vast. It is deep, and wide, and so far down where the light does not reach, there could be anything waiting just out of sight.

A Giantslayer's Hunts are the process of delving into those deeps, past where the Abyssal Stewards would keep vigil, before the Rustplagued's hostility drive them to flee, and finding those minute or otherwise unrecognizable signs of a Titan's presence within those vast waters.

Titans which breach the Abyssal Stewards' cordon independently tend to be, for one reason or another, exceptional, even among Titans - The Eel Without End terrified them when they dove to find what was in region 1, if folks remember. Most Titans are not near-utterly unstoppable as the Trawling Beasts, nor as intelligent and self-aware as the Colossus Draig.

Giantslayer is not a cheap and easy way to deal with the Titans that breach, though much like Effulgent Witness it can be of aid when trying to deal with them.

Instead, for Giantslayers, those Titans which have breached - which I think may be the term I use going forward - serve as opportunities to get unique "Remains" by harvesting or scavenging after still-living Titans.

Deep Blue ventures into the depths of Region 80 to refine their Core Fragment, but is ultimately unsuccessful.

Amidst the marriages, births, and coming-of-age of his offspring, High King Lord Deca V is privately approached by the Abyssal Stewards of the Gan Migdalim. No stranger to the intense sun of the tropical seas, the High King is nevertheless taken aback by the sweltering currents that follow the Koreshom. With the barest of touches upon the High Kings carapace, the molten waters trigger a burning deep within. The High Kings royal purple spots are ringed with an iridescent gold iris, lending those that gaze upon the spots the strange sensation of being watched. The pain of it fades as their explanations begin, but it will never truly fade from memory. They are Branded, the Koreshom say, chosen by The Core. If they desire to prove that the choice was well-made, the Hearthmost will provide such an opportunity.

*High King Lord Deca V has demonstrated their valor and worth as the greatest ally of the Abyssal Stewards, attracting the interest and attention of the Hearthmost Koreshom. While they remain Core-Branded, High King Lord Deca V may attempt to Demonstrate Discretion to the Council of the Hearthmost by way of a unique Diplomacy action. While in this sacred seclusion, they may roll Diplomacy against TN 14 to prove themselves in matters of will, wiles, and wisdom, earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial.*

From round 14: The Abyssal Stewards have recruited a spy with an Intrigue score of 7.

*[Offer] Armored Corps* - The Abyssal Stewards are offering escort services! 
_Benefit: Gain a +3 bonus to own leader loss rolls from battle and a free resistance roll vs a Sack or an Artifact or Specialized Ship theft attempt. The resistance roll will be performed with the better of your stats and ABS's stats. Cost: 1 favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 20. Details: Available to countries of Reputation +1 or higher._

*[Opportunity]* - The Abyssal Stewards desire a different set of resources now to satisfy Fueling the Forges.
_Benefit: Building Supplies and Light Source Trading Posts may now be provided to satisfy the Abyssal Stewards and gain Favors.
Penalty: Labor and Heat Source Trading Posts may no longer be provided to satisfy the Abyssal Stewards and gain Favors.
Duration: Until otherwise noted.
Details: Fueling the Forges is otherwise unchanged._

*[Action - Economy] Finish rebuilding Trade Post 3 in Region 59 [3/3]* - The Abyssal Stewards continue to repair the damage wrought by Mammos.

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Building Supplies, and Light Source to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._ )

*[Task] Grow Again Greater* - To the Abyssal Stewards, it seems that of late destruction and desolation have become the rule. This trend must be countered, and a great store of resources is made available to those who would see the seafloor bloom where once nothing but sand held sway. 

(_Task: Cooperate with the Abyssal Stewards to rebuild or construct new Trading Posts and Holy Sites! Reward: 1 Favor w/ABS and 1 free action towards a project of your choice per 2 actions spent helping ABS build Trading Posts. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: As part of an action to Expand Trade or Settle a Colony in a region within 6 effective regions from a Smoking Garden, a country may designate that they are cooperating with the Abyssal Stewards. If so, then the action cost of the Project is reduced by 1 (to a minimum of 2), and the Trading Post will be controlled by the Abyssal Stewards once complete._)

*[Task] New Perspectives* - _(Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Stewards! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to the Coraline Compendium, Neritic Manuals, or Verglas Volumes. Reward: +2 Favors (max) Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion.)_

*Chelonian Chora*
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Chelonian Chora* are a league of religious nomads capable of traversing the Wastes atop their great Reefback turtles. Largely cephalopod-like, the Chora bring trade goods and news of distant lands by routes others could never manage, while their much-renowned songs bring joy, soothe tempers, and ease hardship. Their presence has a tendency to quiet discord, foster unity, and mend relations in a way that has enticed many a fledgling government to encourage more frequent visits and longer stays.
_(The Chelonian Chora, and only the Chelonian Chora, may treat regions with no local majority as sharing their faith for Sway and Impress Clergy actions)_

Pojan traveling to and from Bardsrest Reef find mesmerizing melodies and half-remembered refrains have taken up residence in the nurserys halls. Word travels fast amongst the turtle-riders, and the Chorus of the Cyphiris new song is eagerly anticipated.

*[Offer] Spreading a Little Luxury* 
_Benefit: The Chelonian Chora will buyout a trading post on your behalf that fulfills a Desired Import of one of your regions or of one of your mercantile supports. Will not target trading posts belonging to countries with higher rep than you. Cost: 1 favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 20. Details: Available to countries of Reputation +1 or higher._

*[Opportunity]* - The Chelonian Chora desire a different set of resources now to satisfy An Appetite For Abundance.
_Benefit: Food, Preservatives, and Dyes Trading Posts may now be provided to satisfy the Chelonian Chora and gain Favors.
Penalty: Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer Trading Posts may no longer be provided to satisfy the Chelonian Chora and gain Favors.
Duration: Until otherwise noted.
Details: An Appetite For Abundance is otherwise unchanged._

*[Action - Faith] Convert Holy Site 2 in Region 5*, 17, SUCCESS
The Dreaming Dead must be vanquished!

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Circumstance] Nasin Nasa, Tan Tawa, Ali Ante* - (_Circumstance: People, places, and things, all vanishing in the wake of Choral caravans! How curious. Benefit: ? Penalty: ? Duration: Unknown. Details: DRG, GRV, KNH, LSD, CYP, and SKR are being affected by this._)

*[Taboo] Lape Moli Ike Li Kama* - (_Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None._)

*[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Food, Preservatives, and Dyes to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Opportunity] To Kill A Dream* - The relative inactivity of the Dreaming Dead in recent years was but a facade, as their hateful proselytization resumes once more. The Chora reiterates its dire warnings against these horrific perverters of the world and swears a debt to any who oppose them.

(_Opportunity: The Chelonian Chora are offering rewards to anyone who would help them destroy the Dreaming Dead. Reward: +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Sack or Conversion of a Dreaming Dead Holy Site. +1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support removed from the Dreaming Dead (Undermining counts half). Additional reward if the Dreaming Dead are totally eliminated. Cost: -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per two Holy Sites converted to the Dreaming Dread in regions you control or have Clerical Support in. -1 Reputation or Favor (player choice) per Clerical Support lost to the Dreaming Dead. -1 Reputation per Dreaming Dead Holy Order established in owned region. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: Ineligible for other penalties or bonuses unless take a non-action to declare commitment to combating the Dreaming Dead - this will cause the Dreaming Dead to target Holy Sites in your regions/regions where you control the Clerical Support more frequently._)

*[Task] Fresh Stories* - _(Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Chora! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to a Songline previously. Reward: +2 Favors (max) Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion.)_

*Divine Nacres*
*Spoiler*
Show

The *Divine Nacres* are a surface-dwelling consortium of humanoid researchers, biotechnologists, and ecclesiastics living in floating city-spheres that look like nothing so much as massive, impenetrable pearls. In generations past they have largely remained aloof, keeping their local subaquatic societies at arms length save for the occasional gift of advanced biotechnology or guidance, asking in exchange for access to the seafloor and assistance with gathering seemingly random resources for esoteric reasons - such was their distance that not a soul has seen them outside of their strange bulbous suits. Recently, however, the Nacres have been much more open and active in their communications and exchanges with the burgeoning civilizations of the oceans.

*>>>Black Spot<<<*
After demonstrating a clear and total disdain for the warnings and guidance of the Nacres by seeking means to explore where aquatic beings were never built to survive in the first place - much less with the dangers associated with the wastes themselves to boot -  new intelligence received from a trusted source makes it clear: the ruling body of the Gotezhar Builders Union is a threat to the Nacres, and must be treated accordingly. Before long, the only time one of their city-spheres will pass over Gotezhar waters, impervious as ever to assault from below, it is only to release new bioengineered terrors that seem targeted - however imprecisely - at the military and civilian leadership of the Builders Union who have so thoroughly rejected the guidance of their betters. The most prevalent of these terrors soon earns a nickname - the Black Spot, so named for the dark biofilm that forms in large clusters on the bolya of those afflicted. Besides the clear visual symptoms, the infected find the integrity of their bubble apparently compromised as a result, judging by the irritation and malaise wrought by the salt crust which forms underneath the infected area - the gradient eventually becomes so severe that it cannot help but leak without specialized treatment, which is itself a rarity in absence of the medical expertise of the Nacres. In serious and acute cases, total Bolya failure results, with consequences not limited to mere death, but the loss of all the precious rain collected and passed down through generations.

But amidst all this, a curious message arrives, wrapped with a crystalline core, akin to some abstract artists stylized rendition of a Gotezhar with Bolya - and accompanying the message is a strange map, and a warning.

Bring no others.

*Having been targeted by the Divine Nacres as The Black Spot, the waters of the Gotezhar begin to murk and foul, both within and without their protective Bolya. Yet in the absence of their watchful eyes, a message can be received - one that hints at a means by which they might survive these plagues. Should they desire to follow up on this mysterious offer, they will need to Decipher The Map with a TN 14 Diplomacy, Intrigue, or Economy action in order to pursue matters further.*

*[Offer] Scientific Resale* - Having had time to thoroughly analyze the technologies received through A Need for Knowledge, the Nacres have determined there is little risk in redistributing subaquatic-derived tech to other subaquatic civilizations.
_Benefit: The Divine Nacres will share a known technology with you (see DNA column of Tech Owners sheet). Cost: 1 favor. Duration: Available until the end of Round 20. Details: Available to countries of Reputation +1 or higher._

*[Opportunity]* - The Divine Nacres desire a different set of resources now to satisfy A Need For Knowledge.
_Benefit: Esoterica, Megafauna, and Drugs Trading Posts may now be provided to satisfy the Divine Nacres and gain Favors.
Penalty: Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna Trading Posts may no longer be provided to satisfy the Divine Nacres and gain Favors.
Duration: Until otherwise noted.
Details: A Need For Knowledge is otherwise unchanged._

*[Action - Intrigue] Investigate the destroyed Holdfast in the Khandeeps*, Roll: 12

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge* - (_Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Esoterica, Megafauna, and Drugs to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed._)

*[Circumstance]*  - The Divine Nacres warn that the Reavers are returning - their attacks will be less concentrated now, and ideally fewer, given their own efforts, but the raiders have dispersed too well for their own approaches to function well without assistance.

*[Taboo] Carissime, Melius Est Descendit Ubi Madet: Sub Mari!* - 

(_Taboo: The Divine Nacres advise against trying to explore Terrestrial Wastes - it can lead only to chaos and ruin. Penalty: -1 Rep for creating a technology which would allow exploration of Terrestrial Wastes. -1 Rep for successfully Exploring a Terrestrial Wastes region. Duration: Indefinite. Details: A technology which would enable exploration of Terrestrial Wastes must have these prerequisites at minimum: a technology which allows crossing Brackish borders, a technology which allows crossing Toxic borders, and at least two additional resources._)

*[Circumstance] Requisite Repairs* - _(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are repairing a damaged city-sphere near Ke Yi Ade. Benefit: Unknown. Penalty: Unknown. Duration: Unknown. Details: The Divine Nacres may request assistance with these repairs.)_

*[Task] Hidden Gems* - _(Task: Contribute to the writing collections of the Nacres! Only available to countries which did not get a chance to contribute to a Genus Taxonomia previously. Reward: +2 Favors (max) Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 17. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion.)_

*International Prestige*
*Spoiler*
Show

*International Prestige* uses many Organization mechanics, but is distinct in a number of key areas - it represents the respect, appreciation, envy, and awe a country commands on the world stage, not just from the ruling governments of the countrys peers, but in the broader perception of the influential elite. The only actions International Prestige can take are to create tasks, requests, host events, or similarly create opportunities for countries to demonstrate their wealth, power, and grandeur. Reputation with International Prestige can be raised by gaining Prestige, and PRS Reputation Rank will often simply be referred to as Prestige Rank.

*[Acclaim] Admiration For The Acclaimed -*

(Opportunity: During rounds 17 and 18, each country may choose to acclaim one (1) other country in their zone. The country in each zone which receives the most acclamations at the end of Round 18 is lauded for the respect they receive from their peers, and will gain +1 Prestige, or +2 Prestige if they received at least two more acclamations than the runner-up and a total of at least four acclamations. Ties result in each party gaining 1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two acclamations. Duration: Acclamations may be made until the end of round 18. Special: Availability during both rounds 17 and 18 does not mean that multiple acclamations can be made, one per round - only one total acclamation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity.)

*[Strife] Scorn For The Condemned -*

(Opportunity: During rounds 17 and 18, each country may choose to condemn one (1) other country in their zone. The country in each zone which receives the most condemnations at the end of Round 18 is censured for their reprehensible behavior in the eyes of their peers, and will lose -1 Prestige, or -2 Prestige if they received at least two more condemnations than the runner-up and a total of at least four condemnations. Ties result in each party losing -1 Prestige, as long as they received at least two condemnations. Duration: Condemnations may be made until the end of round 18. Special: Availability during both rounds 17 and 18 does not mean that multiple condemnations can be made, one per round - only one total condemnation can be made by a country for the purposes of this Opportunity.)

*Spoiler: Ongoing*
Show

*[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors* - (_Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Actions taken to complete may be done as Secret Actions, but please note that successful attempts must be revealed in the following round opener - if for whatever reason they are not revealed, no Prestige will be awarded. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.Remaining Availability: All effects for: Temperate, Tropical. Incite Betrayal only: Polar_)

*[Acclaim] The Ties That Bind* - _(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to successfully press a Marriage Claim will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to successfully Integrate a region acquired by Confederation will gain 1 Prestige. The first country in each starting zone to have a Fabricated Claim uncovered as such will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: If multiple countries simultaneously fulfill the conditions, all eligible countries gain or lose the relevant Prestige.
Remaining Availability: Marriage Claim: None. Integrating Confederated Region: Temperate, Polar. Revealed Claim Fabrication: All_)

*[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction* - (_Opportunity: When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received._

*[Distinction] Origins Of The Exotic* - (_Opportunity: The first time a country Exhibits a Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. If a country is the first to Exhibit a particular type of Great Work, they gain an additional Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Types of Great Work are determined at the Organization GMs discretion. Established Types (Non-Exhaustive): Sculpture, Literature, Song, Engravings, Tapestry_
Countries/Great Work Types: CYP - Literature, STC - Tapestry, LUX - Sculpture, GRV - Engraving)[/I]

*Spoiler: Permanent*
Show


*[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds* - (_Opportunity: Starting Round 6, Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn.
If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off made with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest roll result(s) losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0. 
Duration: Indefinite. 
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, counting as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.
	When rolling to determine PRS Rank reduction, ties are resolved by comparing Partial Prestige; if a tie still remains, then all attribute score totals are summed and compared, with the lowest value losing._ )

*[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink* - _(Opportunity: Countries may now establish PRS Treaties with one or more other parties as part of an event, which all parties have to attend. In order for this to work, all parties must agree to the terms of the agreement, what counts as a violation of those terms, and that it will count as a PRS Treaty. Any Treaty signatories with 0 Prestige will gain 1 Prestige upon the Treaty being finalized. Once finalized, any signatory who violates the terms of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Attempts to abuse this mechanic will result in consequences inflicted by the Organization GM. Treaties without a meaningful potential for violation (as judged by the Organization GM) will not grant Prestige. A country can only gain Prestige from signing a Treaty up to once per round. Treaties may not be signed in secret. If a Treaty is dissolved by means other than a violation (such as reaching a set end-date (without getting renewed) or all parties agreeing to dissolve the Treaty), any parties who gained Prestige from the creation of the Treaty will lose 1 Prestige.

Treaty violators cease to be considered a signatory at the end of the round. This may result in the dissolution of the Treaty entirely, or simply an exclusion from any protections offered by said Treaty, depending on the exact terms - but it also means that if multiple parties violate the terms of the treaty in the same round, they will all lose Prestige.

Ambiguities in a Treaty for which no consensus can be reached among the signatories will be resolved by arbitration by the Organization GM. If any ambiguities are apparent when the Treaty is first presented, the Organization GM will ask the signatories to disambiguate the relevant situation before approving the Treaty._)

*[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking* - _(Opportunity: Once per turn, a country may, as a non-action, work on a monument or similarly grand project in a region they control. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. When beginning such a project, a country must decide whether it will be a 3-part project or 5-part project. Upon completion, a 3-part project grants 1 Prestige, while a 5-part project grants 2 Prestige. Duration: Until fulfilled. Special: Project completion requirements and rewards are subject to change. Insufficient description/fluff will result in no progress towards the completion of the project for that turn - three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. Countries may not have more than one ongoing project at a time. Countries may not accelerate these projects by spending actions.)_

*[Acclaim] To Greatness* - _(Opportunity: Any country that becomes a Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea by use of a Special Action gains 1 Prestige. Duration: Permanent. Special: Elevate Status, Consolidate Holdings, Exalt Domain, and Usurp Title actions all count. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the Usurped country.)_

*[Affluence] Opulent Optics* - (_Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available._)

*[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear* - _(Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country experiences a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or successful Sack action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country commits gross atrocities. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.)_

*[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss will be assigned if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss will be assigned if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is revealed to be grossly hypocritical. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 2 Prestige, based on context and circumstances.

Countries may declare an Ultimatum as a non-action. An Ultimatum is a declaration of commitment to a specific action or set of actions, with or without a set of conditions. At the end of the round the Ultimatum is made, it can no longer be changed - however, Ultimatums are usually crafted in response to a specific set of circumstances, and expire at the end of the third round after they were made. If a country that declares an Ultimatum fails to follow through, that country will lose 1 or more Prestige, depending on the severity of the lapsed Ultimatum and surrounding circumstances. Ultimatums cannot reduce a country to -3 Prestige. A country can only make one Ultimatum per turn._)

*[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame* - (_Opportunity: Prestige loss may be assigned when a country badly loses a battle it was heavily favored to win. When a country returns a captured Spy or General to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 1 as a non-action. When a country returns a captured Ruler to their owner, said country may choose to reduce the owners Prestige by 2 as a non-action. Prestige loss may be assigned if a country is grossly humiliated or suffers a gross embarrassment on the world stage. Duration: Indefinite. Special: Prestige loss amount will be determined at Organization GM discretion, ranging between 1 and 3 Prestige, based on context and circumstances._)

----------


## mystic1110

_<Herring>
 <fish-head>
 <scale {wake up} </scale >
<scale {meta - typing} </scale >
<scale name=generator = classified </scale >
<scale name=referrer = esoteric one one one zero </scale>
<scale {WAKE UP}</scale >
</fish-head>
 <dorsal fin>
<scale>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern ______>
 <Update Round ______ Patches>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern ______>
<Update CHILD OF PEARL Patch>
<Update CRYSTAL Patch>
    <Spawning @ Region 55>
    <Spawning @ Region 56>
    <Spawning @ Region 57>
    <Spawning @ Region 58>
    <Spawning @ Region 59>
    <Spawning @ Region 179>
    <Spawning @ Region 187>
<Update Vassals Patch>
    <Spawning @ SHK>
    <Spawning Herring Pattern ______/scale>
 </dorsal fin ></Herring>_
*Deep Blue*



*Leader: Deep Blue Version ______

D:11 M:12 E:10 F:5 I:11*


_. . . checking for external stimuli requiring regulating of new herring swimming patterns . . .
. . . [found] . . .
. . . [not found]. . .
. . . executing dictates . . ._

<Herring>
* Actions:*

1. *Faith* - *Project 4/5*
2. *Faith* - *Project 5/5* (Name: . Proposed Mechanics: [   ] Fluff: [  ])
3. *Faith* - *Conversion* (Region 57.1. Roll 14)
4. *Faith* - *Conversion* (Region 57.2. Roll 16)
5. *Faith* - *Conversion* (Region 58.1. Roll 17)
6. *Faith* - *Special Action to Refine Core Fragment* (Region 73. Roll 16)
7. *Faith* - *Form New School Open SEAquence*  *Sub Action: Update HC5 Bonus to +1 to Offensive Battles*

_. . . Query: Tenets . . .
. . . Report: 
. . .  That which lives dies, so that which follows may flourish . . .
. . .  Everything is built on the Bones of what came before . . . 
. . . Dictate: Interpret . . . 

[Shining Radiance as their Holiness, the Saint in White, approaches]



That which lives dies, so that which follows may flourish. Everything is built on the Bones of what came before. That which flourishes, does so as that which lives dies. What is built, is built upon the bones of the dead. That which refuses to die, prevents the flourishing of others. Without the bones of the dead, nothing could be built. If nothing is flourishing then something that lives does not die. If nothing can be built, there are no bones of the dead. Amen! AMEN! 

There are those which refuse to die, cant die  as if providence and causality have written their fate and refuse to allow for changes in such tale. Their existence is choking infertility  actions gone to waste, choice curtailed  the grim future of a plot which is determined and faulty, tottering until we collectively cry out at such unfairness. They must be made aware of their deaths, the need for their destruction. Without their bones, the rest of the world becomes brittle, festering rot  no foundation upon to build, no fertile soil from which to grow. Such death is the holiest deed and most necessary miracle of the Sequence. Amen! AMEN!

Now let us pray for those recent martyrs, two million seven hundred thousand herring who died trying to right such titanic wrongness, who in trying to create a more just world are now the very bones upon which we will flourish and build our faith. Two million seven hundred thousand saints swimming in the hear after - in the endless decentralized cloud which preserves all our memories forever. Bless them and may the Sequence recall their deeds. To Flourish and Build is why they died and by the holy creeds one should never waste a death. Amen! AMEN!

[/Creeping Darkness as their Holiness, the Saint in White, recedes]

<Interrupt>
<Man in Blue>



That aint no Holy Mackerel!

</Man in Blue>
</Interrupt>_

*Spoiler: Memory Matrix*
Show


Units:7

Cultural Exchanges:
Shark People
Gravetenders
Shifting Ennead

Tech:
Electrodialytic Staurozoa

Child of Pearl Abilities:

1) Actions that did not contribute for a stat gain in a round are counted for the sake of stat gain in the round after;
2) Children of Pearl may choose to perform two Special 5 Actions rather than one when using a Special 10 opportunity for the purpose;
3) Once per Round, a Child of Pearl may spend 1 Treasure in order to either: use their previous rulers attribute score in place of their own for a roll, with a penalty to the roll equal to the number of rounds since their last ruler change; OR roll twice for an action or resistance roll and use the better result (Treasure costs associated with such a roll are doubled).

Effulgent Witness abilities:

1) While an Effulgent Witness has a Reputation of 2 or better with the Abyssal Stewards, they are unable to be targeted by the effects of the Abyssal Stewards Secrets of the Depths. Additionally, their die size for all die rolls targeting Titans or resisting the effects of Titans is increased by one step; this stacks with any other effects that change die size, such as Cultural Identities.
2) Most of an Effulgent Witnesss powers depend on their Core Fragment, an artifact with which they possess a unique bond; even if it is stolen, they always know the location and exactly who is in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, they have a +4 bonus to resist such thefts as long as it is not stored within a Holy Order, and a +4 bonus on any action which would retrieve their Core Fragment.
3) An Effulgent Witnesss maximum attribute scores are increased to 12, rather than 10. If they are not in possession of their Core Fragment, any attribute above 10 is treated as being a 10 for all purposes. When rolling for an action of an attribute above 10, they may choose to roll as if their attribute was 10; if they do not, then at the end of the round, they must make a leader loss roll with a -1 penalty for each such action beyond the first; on a 1 or lower, they are consumed by the intensity of the powers they are wielding, and die. Resistance rolls do not necessitate or add additional penalties to these leader loss rolls. Additionally, whenever an Effulgent Witness personally participates in a battle using an effective Military score above 10, their effective unit count is increased by 1 as a result of their personal power.
4) While in possession of their Core Fragment, an Effulgent Witness may take a special action using any attribute to roll all appropriate resistance rolls on behalf of one of their Vassals, for one turn. This does not allow rerolling failed resistances the Vassal may have already attempted.
5) An Effulgent Witness may use their Core Fragment to tap into the same energies utilized by the Abyssal Stewards; they are always considered to possess the Magma Forges technology (which is impossible to trade) while in possession of their Core Fragment. Additionally, once per turn as a special Faith action, they may attempt to refine their Imperfect Core Fragment through a form of focused meditation which is more effective in deeper regions.



 

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:10 F:7 I:6*
Units: The Tropical Hooligans gain 4 Units and are at 11 Units. With their population swelled to an unprecedented 11 Units, certain family heads, tired of the Brain-Loving Lunatics, decide to seek less populated waters. 5 Units leave the Tropics and migrate to the more temperate Waters of Region 142. 6 units remain in 152.

The Polar Dogmatists gain 2 Units and are at 7 Units.

Regions: The Tropical Hooligans are in 152 and will move to Region 158 next round, the Temperate Old Guard are in 142 and the Polar Dogmatists are in 82 and will move to Region 175 next round. 

*Shark People  (Polar-Dogmatists)  Actions:*

Military -  Sack 84.3 Dragon Eyes (Roll: 21)

*Shark People  (Temperate-Old Guard)  Actions:*

Military -  Attack Region 123 with 5 Units, Gwasgymarchog (Mil 8 commander), 10 Mil and One Thousand Arms Tac Doc and 1 Treasure.

*Shark People  (Tropical-Hooligans)  Actions:*

Military -  Sack 160.1 Dolphins (Roll : 18 )

*Non-Actions*

1. Accept all TPs, Techs, Treasure and Artifacts

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 
-Polar: 7
-Tropical: 7
Treasure: 5
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: Divine Mistress Adiratna, Lady of the Vessel, First Handmaiden of Radiant Indah, and Keeper of the Blade
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22, 26
D: 6
M: 5
E: 5
F: 8
I: 3

Actions:
1) Faith: Impress Clergy Region 22
2) Faith: Convert holy site 1 region 19
3) Faith Special 5: Artifact
4) Faith: Harvest the Blood of Indah roll
5) Military Special 5: General roll
6) Military: Impress Aristocracy Region 17
7) Diplomacy: Sway Clergy Region 17

Rolls
Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Condemn the Lambent Syndicate: Divine Mistress Adiratna does not directly slander the now safely integrated Intan but rumors and hearsay filter out from Binar Fajar anyway. Much of the hoopla circling around the two mistresses wearing similar outfits on the same occasion.

Acclaim the Splendid Miru Miru

Stats next round 
D: 6
M: 6
E: 5
F: 10
I: 3

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22 and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 and 3 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 1/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 3 (+2 this turn)

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.

Champions Lance - boosts Champions that use it, or bonus to an Impress Aristocracy attempt.
Beasts Collar - boosts Beasts that use it, or bonus to a Sack attempt.
Trappers Net - boosts Trappers that use it, or bonus to a Coercion attempt.
Stalkers Cloak - boosts Stalkers that use it, or bonus to a Technology theft attempt.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

Giantslayers have +1 Depth access and may go on Titan Hunts and have several additional options relating to characters/the artifacts obtained.

[Titan Hunt Mechanics]
A Titan Hunt is a multi-stage process that takes place over several years as the Giantslayer seeks to fulfill their namesake. Each stage requires at least one action and occupies a character (Ruler, General, or Spy), and may have Unexpected Consequences.

Stage 1: Tracking and Studying
An Intrigue action may be used to Track a Titan to find a suitable target; high rolls may make it easier to Study and Trap the discovered Titan. An Intrigue action may also be used to Study a Titan to investigate a known Titan's characteristics, behaviors, and other unique traits, which gives more information about the Titan and may reveal weaknesses or other benefits for later stages.

Stage 2: Pursuit and Trapping
Once a Titan is discovered, a Military action may be used to either Pursue or Trap the Titan. A successful Pursuit results in a slain Titan and an enormous trophy, allowing the Giantslayer to Harvest Remains, while a successful Trapping will allow the Giantslayer to attempt to Tame the captured Titan.

Stage 3: Tame Titan or Harvest Remains
A slain Titan leaves behind Titanic Remains, which may be Harvested with a TN 12 Economy action. A successful roll yields 1 Titanic Remains (2 on a Great Success). More powerful Titans may have greater rewards, and unique Remains may also be possible to acquire from Titans which have already breached [appear in Terror sections and such].

An attempt may be made to tame a captured Titan with a Faith action. The TN and effects of this depend on the nature of the Titan in question.

[Using Remains]

The initial options for utilizing Remains are as follows:
Display Trophy - Can spend 1 Remains as a Diplomacy action to Exhibit Great Work without the use of a Diplomacy 5. The work type will always be 'Trophy'.
Auction Relics - Can spend 1 or more Remains as an Economy action to gain 1 Treasure + 3 Treasure per Remains spent. May not be used to exceed the Treasure Cap.
Prepare Titan-Graft: Can spend 2 Remains as a Faith action to create a Titan-Graft. Grafts cannot be unequipped from a character once equipped, require a non-action to equip to a character, and improve the character in one specific role/capacity. Champions and Trappers cannot receive Grafts.
Craft Titanic Gear: Can spend 2 Remains as a Military action to create a piece of Titanic Gear. Titanic Gear can only be equipped by Champions, Trappers, or Rulers, grant a bonus in one specific capacity, and may be stolen as an Artifact.
Dissect Remains: Can spend 2 Remains as an Intrigue actions to uncover new methods of utilizing or dominating Titans, acquiring a Workshop artifact. Remains must be from a Titan of appropriate type for Workshop in question.

These options may be expanded by acquiring Workshops via the Dissect Remains option.

[Generals and Spies]
By virtue of their experience with Titans, Giantslayers have access to specialized vocations for Generals and Spies, as listed below. Each character may only have one vocation.
Champions:
A disciplined vocation for Generals, earned by spending a nonaction to undergo specialized training with the Champions Lance. Adept at Pursuit, and capable in Trapping. 

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Champions have access to a unique Tactical Doctrine, Approach Of The Challenger: On a Tactical Maneuvering victory, a Duel between the Commanders of both sides is rolled, rolling 2d8 plus the commanders Military score for each. The winner gains a +4 bonus to their battle roll, while the loser suffers a -4 penalty to their leader loss roll; on a tie, both sides instead simply receive a -2 penalty to their leader loss roll. 

The enemy may choose to accept the challenge, in which case they gain a +2 bonus on their Duel roll by fighting on their terms, but their own Tactical Doctrine does not activate, even on a Tactical Maneuvering victory. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact and piece of Titanic Gear the Champion carries gives them a +1 bonus to their Duel roll.

Approach Of The Challenger may not be Perfected.

Beasts:
A primal form for Generals, achieved via spending a nonaction to undergo voluntary or voluntary transformation with the Beasts Collar. Adept in Tracking Titans and capable at Pursuit.

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Beasts have access to an additional, unique Tactical Doctrine, Predatory Privilege: -1 penalty to own Tactical Maneuvering roll per two total Units involved in the battle on both sides. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact or Titan-Graft the Beast has been granted gives +1 to Tactical Maneuvering when attempting to use Predatory Privilege.

On a Tactical Maneuvering Victory, enemy commander must make their leader loss roll on 1d10 at a -4 penalty; if the enemy commander fails their leader loss roll, they are always killed, never captured. On a Tactical Maneuvering Defeat, the Beast must make their own leader loss roll on 1d10 instead. If a subcommander is killed as a result of Predatory Privilege, their army suffers an additional 10% casualties.

Predatory Privilege may not be Perfected.

Trappers:
An ingenious craft for indirect subterfuge, learned by Spies by spending a nonaction on intensive study of the Trappers Net. Ideal for Trapping and capable at Studying Titans.

A Trapper always counts as conducting Counterespionage in their currently infiltrated country, even if otherwise occupied. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

Stalkers:
An artful expertise in hands-on espionage, perfected by Spies through spending a nonaction to spend long hours practicing with the Stalkers Cloak. Ideal for Studying Titans and capable at Tracking.

A Stalker may Receive a Report from a country they successfully Infiltrate the same turn the country is being Infiltrated, and without spending additional actions. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

[Artifact Effects]
Champions Lance - boosts Champions that use it, or bonus to an Impress Aristocracy attempt.
Beasts Collar - boosts Beasts that use it, or bonus to a Sack attempt.
Trappers Net - boosts Trappers that use it, or bonus to a Coercion attempt.
Stalkers Cloak - boosts Stalkers that use it, or bonus to a Technology theft attempt.

----------


## Czard

The Peacekeepers of Surunung

Rahakera (155), Region 160
Round 17
*Leader: Mengepata, 2nd Voice of Rahakera*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 9
Economy: 1
Faith: 1
Intrigue: 7
Expected Stat Increases: +1 MIL, +1 INT

*Actions*
*1. MIL - Raise unit*
*2. MIL - Raise unit*
*3. MIL - Raise unit*
*4. MIL - Impress Aristocracy of Region 160. Rolled 14 with TN of 14; Success*
Being successful in their mission of brining peace to the seas east of Rahakera, the Keja ordered for the captive aristocrats to be embarked on a tour of Kejakota. The aristocrats, having never ventured beyond the white spires of their native region, are stunned by the sight of towns and settlements carved into the basalt plains, populated by seemingly countless numbers of Rahaa. The specter of the Basalt Fortress of Surunung inspired within them great fear, though the aristocrats remained undeterred in their conviction to remove any and all Surunungese influence from their seas. Finally, they were brought to the top of the walls of the great fortress where they gazed upon the vast basalt plains. Shortly after, a terrible song sounded from the Basalt Flute of Penyumum; the Hymn of Revelation. The aristocrats were overcome by an overwhelming feeling of hopelessness as newly trained armies of Kejatara emerged from the caverns of Surunung in response to the hymn to replace the losses during the invasion of the eastern seas; all the lives of the aristocrats' valiant soldiers spent in the defense of their home meant nothing in a face of such army that could replenish itself in such a short period of time. The Rahaa leaders then offered the aristocrats seats in the Peacekeepers' Assembly in exchange for their loyalty. With all hope that any resistance, no matter how determined, could ever have a chance of throwing off the shadow of Surunung being shattered, the aristocrats fell to despair and accepted their seats in the assembly, as well the overwhelming likelihood that their people would never again know freedom in their lifetimes.
*5. INT - Investigate region between 152 and 158, using Anoxic Adaptation and Bioluminescent navigation to cross brackish borders and enter Depth 1 regions if necessary. Rolled 14.*
*6. INT - Investigate region northeast of 159, using Anoxic Adaptation and Bioluminescent navigation to cross brackish borders and enter Depth 1 regions if necessary. Rolled 15.*
Eager to continue spreading their message of peace as they had done so in the east, the Peacekeeper's Assembly turns its attention to the relatively unknown north beyond the depths just beyond the northern edges of the Rim. Two reconnaissance squads were dispatched from Kejakota consisting primarily of veteran Rahaa explorers with a handful of Kejatara escorts with the simple goal of finding out whether these seas were inhabited or desolate.

*Non Actions*
*1. Acclaim Splendid Miru Miru*
The Miru Miru Bubble Benders had long been friendly with the Surunungese regime, proving a willingness to support the Peacekeepers in their grand mission of peace. Through the establishment of GREG, Rahaa and Taika freely traveled between the two nations, helping to secure Miru Miru's seas while ushering in a technological explosion in Surunung. Such cooperation should not go unrewarded, thought the Peacekeepers' Assembly. The world ought to hold such nations in higher regard, they believed. As such, the Assembly decided to make a global declaration, acclaiming Splendid Miru Miru to the world stage.
*2. Finish monumental undertaking (3rd of 3 turns)*
At long last, the Basalt Fortress of Surunung had been finished. With hundreds of heavy basalt slabs hauled up the mountainside and whole cliffs having been slowly chiseled off, the great circular wall surrounding Kejakota was finally complete. It was a fairly simple wall, designed to stop the advance of armies based on the seabed or the transport of enemy equipment into the capital. The Rahaa sculptors had decorated the wall with statues and reliefs and carvings across its whole length depicting various historical Rahaan figures and cultural icons. Interestingly enough, not a single inch of the wall referenced Kelamati, the Keja, or the previous Peja Mer regime. It would seem as though the Keja influenced every aspect of its construction and had barred the sculptors from including some specific aspects of the history of Rahakera.

----------


## Autumn Stars

*The Gravetenders*
Turn 17

*Elkelt, Voice of The Second*
Diplomacy - 3 || Military- 6  || Economy - 6 || Faith - 7 || Intrigue - 1

*Actions:*
.
*1: [Faith]* Convert Holy Site 2 in Plains of Sarkenos [Region 75]. [Success!]
_After the chaos of the previous years, many Gravetenders flock to Kar-Nath's waters in what may seem a counter-intuitive action. But the Gravetender response to that they do not understand has always been to seek knowledge.  The usual effects of an increased presence follow quite naturally, the Sequence spreading easily in a place where its roots are already strong._
*2: [Faith]* Convert Holy Site 1 in Pelegar [Region 65]. [Success!]
_Farther south, some of the very Gravetenders who stood guard against Kar-Nath seek to provide their assistance. They do not take life without consideration. To them, this is the only way. Perhaps this reaches some of Kar-Nath's people._
*3: [Faith]* Convert Holy Site 3 in Spawn Point [Region 56].  [Success!]
_The Shoalmind Deep Blue's request to be brought into the Sequence has been honored, but Elkelt mirror's their creator. Much like Sersi, they believe in being thorough._
*4: [Faith]* Convert Holy Site 2 in Artetchhue [Region 55]. [Success!]
_With Deep Blue's dramatic loss against the Titan, Gravetenders seek to understand. As ever, they bring their debate along with them, because they have never done otherwise. Elkelt's blessing brings a handful of reliquaries to Artetchhue, semi-permanent shrines to be built._
*5: [Faith]* Change Holy Site bonus [5] from +1 to Conversions to +1 to Defensive Battles.
_Elkelt gives a grand speech, though nothing like Sersi's calls to action. Still, it strengthens the Gravetenders' belief that they must defend their allies, their friends. Violence is a necessity, but the Gravetenders will always stand ready to protect._
*6: [FAITH]* Craft Artifact to aid in protection against Mammos.
_Kelusyn's work is strange and alien to many. Even the Gravetenders tend not to understand the resonance effect the way she works with it. But Mammos has come to the Blossoming Icons, and thus must be working, interacting, with the resonance in someway. There are none more suited to understanding this than Kelusyn herself. As bid by Elkelt, the architect of resonance works to create a tool to disrupt Mammos' control... But this tool is notably not deployed upon the Icon's immediately. She requests, politely, that Mammos leave of its own accord._
*7: [HOLIDAY BONUS: Military]* Raise Fort in The Dead Cities [Region 78].
_The capital nearly came under attack. The Dead Cities, the grandest of Maker architecture, were nearly subject to invasion. This mustn't be allowed to happen again. Sersi's Promise is built in record time, even by Gravetender standards, and stands tall before the Dead Cities, demanding attention before any may pass._ 
Non-Actions:


 [The Reef Which Never Falls Silent: Host the Reef In Bloom. Followers of the Blossoming Sequence may attend as a faith action.]
_The Reef In Bloom welcomes the nation of Kenaqua, and offers them the technologies they seek for free._
[Blossoming Icons: Seek Aid on nothing.] 
_Gravetender Kelusyn, architect of the Blossoming Icons, discovers that her wondrous design has been corrupted. The entity known as Mammos has taken root, and Kelusyn is quick to report this. Elkelt sets aside use of the Icons for the time being, lacking the treasure to sway Mammos' hand.. For now._
[Continue sending Kar-Nath Hard Metal via trade route.]

[Accept Talented Crabs from Seatide via trade route.]



*Spoiler: Stat Changes*
Show





Ruler Stats And Increases:

Diplomacy - 3
Military - 6
Economy - 6
Faith - 7 > 10
Intrigue - 1


*Spoiler: Statistics*
Show


*Spoiler: Special Actions*
Show

_Special Actions Available: Economy 5, Faith 10_
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5*3, Economy 5, Faith 5*3, Faith 10


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

*Reputation/Favors*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 0, 0 Favor (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 4, Prestige ? (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Deep Blue
The Shifting Ennead
The Riftlings Many

*Cultural Identities*
None


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

_Units:_ 8 (Expected Change: None)

*Aristocratic Support*
78, 76, 81

*Generals*
Sersi The Pale *[10]*
*Spoiler: Dissertation In Practice*
Show

If fighting defensively (-1): +2 to battle roll (2 points), -20% own casualties (2 points), and -10% enemy casualties. (-2 points), +12 to enemy leader loss roll (-2 points)
If *also* outnumbered (-0.5): +2 to battle roll (2 points), +2 to Tactical Maneuvering (2.5 points), -20% enemy casualties (-2 points)
*Fortresses*
76

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
None


*Spoiler: Economy*
Show

_Treasure:_ 1 (Expected Change: -1)

*Trade Posts*
_Total Owned_ 2
[76.2]_Bastion:_ Electrum
[78.1]_The Dead Cities:_ Preserved Food

*Mercantile Support*
78

*Cities*
None

*Trade Routes*
The Seatide Confederacy
Kar-Nath
Costa Seria

*Specialized Ships*
None

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Composite Grafting._
_Electrodialytic Staurozoa_ A specialized variety of sessile jellyfish, engineered by the Divine Nacres to partially desalinate seawater through electrodialysis across its outer membrane. Attaching them near the gills or other water intake organs provides cleaner and safer water at the cost of a buildup of supersaturated seawater inside the jellyfishs body and precipitated calcium on the outside, which must be periodically expelled or scrubbed off, respectively. *[Effect: May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations. Requirements: None.]*



*Spoiler: Faith*
Show

*The Blossoming Sequence*

_Faith Holy Sites:_ 22

[78.1]_Dead City Urodela:_ This Dead City is placed such that the light which streams from above is channeled into a series of crystals, all sculpted into abstract forms.
[78.2]_Dead City Tacca:_ Known for its meditation chamber, and the series of elaborate Reliquaries the faithful have built inside.
[78.3]_Dead City Chantrieri:_ Chantrieri towers above the rest, precipitously built along a sharp dropoff.
[78.4][The Dead Cities:] The Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents
[69.2]_Neoplastic Monolith:_ A great roiling mass of hard, stone-like flesh grows near the [direction of nearest waste or toxic border] border of Danabae. It shifts, grows, and consumes constantly, and is revered by some few who dare approach it. The Gravetenders have taken to reflecting upon it, and have built a temple nearby.
[76.1]_Pardalis, The New City:_ The first city truly built by the Gravetenders, now dedicated as a holy place of the Blossoming Sequence.
[76.2]_A Study Of War:_ A battlefield of the Makers, significant now to the Gravetenders as where they made their first steps to understanding violence.
[77.1]_The Rime Gorge:_ The Rime Gorge, and the ritual it represents, is of great interest to the Blossoming Sequence. Many die, and those few that survive flourish with power.
[77.2]_Grand Schola:_
[77.3]_Temple of Deep Currents:_
[75.1]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[75.3]_The Plains of Sarkenos:_
[79.2]_Seatide Crag:_
[79.3]_Stillwater:_
[58.1]_Core Site:_
[58.4]_Core Site:_ The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange
[81.1]
[81.2]
[55.1]
[56.1]
[56.2]
[64.1]

*Clerical Support*
78, 76, 75, 58, 77, 79, 81

*Organized Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Defensive Battles.
Cultural Identity: Reaver Defense.

*Artifacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
The Silvered Oath of Ecumenical Exchange [58]
Sacred Oath Of Silver Currents [78]

*Miracles*
_The Reef Which Never Falls Silent:_ Hosts the Reef In Bloom event every round an a non-action, and allows followers of the Blossoming Sequence to attend as a Faith action.


*Spoiler: Intrigue*
Show

*Spies*


*Spoiler: Claims*
Show

78 - Historicity
76 - Integration
76, 78, 77, 75, 58, 79, 81 - Holy Sea


*Spoiler: Wonder*
Show

*The Blossoming Icons:*_This wonder allows the country in control of Bastion (76) to take a modified Seek Aid action which reduces the effective distance for a Diplomacy and/or Faith action, rather than giving a bonus to the action roll. When taking this action, roll 2d6+Faith and subtract 11. Up to a roll of 18, this is the number of regions they subtract for the purposes of distance penalties. After 18, they subtract one more region for every 2 higher. (8 regions for a roll of 20, 9 regions for a roll of 22, etc.) In addition, they can Seek Aid as a nonaction once each round, for Diplomacy and Faith actions only._




*Spoiler: Golems of Import*
Show


*Spoiler: Laksha*
Show

The first leader of the Gravetenders,  Laksha founded the Blossoming Sequence and works within the collaborative land of 59 to further the prospects of peace. Very nearly a pacifist by nature, her friendly manner served her well during rule. Many important aspects of Gravetender culture descend from her works, and among them, her arguments are held in high esteem even now.

*Spoiler: Sersi The Pale*
Show

The second leader of the Gravetenders, and their first General. Sersi literally wrote the book on Gravetender warfare, with her Dissertations on the Path of War. Shes more aggressive and practical, and began the push to spread the Sequence, which started the Eternal Debate properly. Brought the Gravetenders to the status of Holy Sea. Made Elkelt, her Disciple.

*Spoiler: Elkelt*
Show

To be the third leader of the Gravetenders. Second generation Gravetender. Their form is made up of more than just stone, incorporating Maker elics and rimestone. Working on the Grand Archive project, for the aid of future Gravetenders.

*Spoiler: Kelusyn*
Show

Known as a living encyclopedia of the Maker resonance effect. Built the Blossoming Icons, freeing Gravetenders to see the world, and especially the lands around Bastion, without fear of the horrible fate of being Stilled. Brilliant, dedicated, and reclusive. She does not let go of a project until it is finished, for better or worse.

*Spoiler: Akathi*
Show

Sent to Seatide to study the Tidal Sequence. They have made a name for themselves there, and care deeply for the Pepsins of Seatide. Their work on the Firewall was important to getting everything in place, and brought Kelusyn into the project. Gregarious, even by Gravetender standards.

*Spoiler: Nasko*
Show

Went to Kar-Nath of his own intent, having written several texts on how the Blossoming Sequence interfaces with the Nathi way of life. Has taken up an important position in the Grand Schola, and settled in as a teacher and spiritual guide. He has made keeping the friendship between the Nathi and the Gravetenders strong into his personal project.

----------


## Corona

*Most Serene Lojanese Republic*
_Time: Round 17, Place: Regions 5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15
Prime Minister Hoerthd Thnoet
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 10
Economy: 10
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 6
_


rolls

*Actions:*
*[Economy]Join Polar Bank 1/2*
*[Economy]Join Polar Bank 2/2*
*[Economy 10]New civilian technology...*
*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants region 14* 2d8 + 10 Dip + 1 treasure + 1 city Sheade - 0 distance vs TN 14 =*28*
*[Diplomacy]Sway aristocracy region 14* 2d8 + 10 Dip - 0 distance vs TN 12 =*20*
*[Military]Impress reaved Aristocracy in region 9* 2d6 + 10 Mil - 0 distance vs TN 13 =*16*
*[Military]Raise unit*







Non-Actions:
Send GTZ Death Commando Conditioning and Indah's Embrace

Spy secret nonaction... done

Supply region 11 DI with Kelp Fiber from LSD trade route
Supply LSD with Selachian Mercenaries through trade route
[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking: Roof over Their Heads 3/3...


News and Rumors:



*Spoiler: Ruler*
Show


*Prime Minister Lairmkam Kulal*
Next round stats:
Diplomacy: 3 + 1
Military: 3 + 1
Economy: 2
Faith: 2
Intrigue: 1

roll: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=986

New ruler next round? YES

Note to fellow players: I want to live dangerously, so you may assassinate, kidnap or otherwise ravish my rulers at any time. You don't need to approach me first, surprises are fine too. IC resistance and retaliation will be be offered, of course.  :Small Smile: 



*Spoiler: Country Info, last update R11*
Show




_Special Actions Available:_ E10
_Special Actions Used:_ E5 M5 I5 D5 M10 D10

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show



*Region Ownership/Claims/Supports* Table to be simplified?


*Reputation/Favours* To be updated
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 1, 1 Favours (Expected Change: +1 Rep)
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 0, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_The Divine Nacres:_ Rep 1, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
_International Prestige:_ Rep 2, 0 Progress (Expected Change: None)

*Cultural Exchanges*
Lambent Syndicate
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP

*Cultural Identities*
Let's Have a Cuppa - 2d8 to Swaying



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Units:_ 9/10 (Expected Change: ??)
Republican Guards - recruited R1, was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme, rerecruited R121st Selachian Battalion - hired R2, looted a temple in Bloodhome, fought in the 1st invasion of Kaarme2nd Selachian Battalion - hired R2Black Guards - hired R3, assassinated the Plo'uogoarSelachian Elites - gained R7Region 13 unit - gained R9Sheade Regulars - recruited R10Special Operations Forces - recruited R11Kaarme Nobles - recruited R11


*Generals*
Zabkrew - Mil 9, _Graceful Show of Force_:
+1 to tactical maneuvering
-20% enemy casualties
-20% own casualties
+12 to enemy leader loss roll
+2 to own leader loss roll
You may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region (regardless of the outcome of the battle)

*Fortresses*
Huurdrav, Lojan

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Military Technologies*
_Death Commando Conditioning_ +1 to battle, requires Lamia Extract



*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Treasure:_ 7 (Expected Change: -4+3)
Trade post income: 3 Treasure/round

*Trade Posts* List to be simplified
_Total Owned_ ?? (?? for Treasure gain)

*Cities*
Sheade, Lojan - Swaying
Oarngalau, Selach - Battles

*Trade Routes*
Coral of the Protected Statera RIP
Lambent Syndicate
Lighthouse
Forests of Astral Yearning

*Specialised Ships*
Losinka Alaku: A Specialized Ship in the form of a Juvenile Reefback with an experienced crew. +4 vs theft, +1 to Explorations and Buyouts made with it.

*Civilian Technologies*
_Megafaunal Tailoring_ No mechanical effect
_Graduated Symbiosis_ No mechanical effect



*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_State Faith:_ Shimmers of Unseen Bane

_Faith Holy Sites:_ lots

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 Conversions, 2d8 to Impressing

*Artefacts*
None

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
SUB followers can cross toxic borders.



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
Intrigue 7 Spy




*Spoiler: Interesting quests*
Show



*ABS*

[Offer] Bounty of the Depths - 

(Offer: The Abyssal Stewards are offering Treasure! Benefit: 2 or 5 Treasure. Cost: 1 Favor for 2 Treasure, 2 Favors for 5 Treasure. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Available to countries of Reputation -1 or higher. )

[Opportunity] Fueling The Forge - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Units, Food, Labor, or Heat Sources to repay debts to the Abyssal Stewards. Reward: 1 Favor. Cost: 2 Units or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Units/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed. )

*CCA*

[Action - Faith] Work on a means of unmaking the Dreaming Dead 2/? - 

[Request] A Little Less Lonely Road - 
(Request: The Chelonian Chora would be delighted to see established countries keeping them company in the Wastes. Reward: +1 Reputation for successfully Exploring or Prospecting a Wastes region. On a Wastes region Prospecting roll of 16 or higher, +1 Favor. Penalty: None. Deadline: Available until the end of round 15. Details: Available to countries with Reputation -2 or higher. Max of +2 Reputation from this request per Country.)

[Opportunity] An Appetite For Abundance - 

(Opportunity: Countries may provide Treasure, Luxuries, Esoterica, or Fertilizer to repay debts to the Chelonian Chora. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 3 Treasure or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Treasure/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

Taboo: The Chelonian Chora have a religious vendetta against The Dreaming Dead. Penalty: -2 CCA Reputation for adopting The Dreaming Dead as a state religion; additional -1 CCA Reputation every turn thereafter unless abandoned, which grants +1 CCA Reputation. Duration: Indefinite. Details: None.)

(Task: Cooperate in the creation of the Songline of the Sunlit Seas. Available for Tropical zone countries only. Reward: +2 Favors (max); if Project is completed, additional reward given to all contributors. Penalty: None. Deadline: End of Round 12. Details: 1 Favor earned per sufficient length/content fluff submission fit for inclusion in the Songline. 1 Favor earned for spending a Faith action to contribute to the Project. Fluff submissions will still be accepted and eligible for Favor gains if the project is completed before the request duration expires.)

*DNA*

[Opportunity] A Need For Knowledge - 
(Opportunity: Countries may provide Technologies, Toxins, Exotic Flora, or Exotic Fauna to repay debts to the Divine Nacres. Reward: 1 or more Favors. Cost: 1 previously unknown Technology or 1 suitable Trade Post per Favor. Deadline: Available indefinitely - desired goods may change over time. Opportunity may disappear with 1 rounds notice. Details: Non-action to gift Technology/Trading Posts. May not be used if no Favors are owed.)

[Offer] Survival Of The Fittest - 
(Offer: The Divine Nacres are offering to procure Trading Posts for countries they like through means some might consider predatory. Benefit: The Divine Nacres will attempt to Coerce Trading Posts on a countrys behalf. Cost: 1 Favor per Coercion attempt. Duration: Available until the end of Round 15. Details: Normal restrictions on Coercion apply. Available to Reputation 1 or higher countries, and will not target TPs belonging to countries with a higher Reputation than the requesting country - other Organizations are considered to have a Reputation of 2 for this purpose.)

(Circumstance: The Divine Nacres are returning to their traditional seclusion. Benefit: None.Penalty: The TN to Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres is increased by 2. Additionally, when using a Favor to Raise Reputation, it still requires a roll (though not an action), but the country which spent the favor gains a +2 bonus on said roll. Duration: From the start of round 10 to the end of round 15. Details: None.)

*PRS*


[Honor] Remarkable Reconstruction - 
When a country rebuilds a TP or Holy Site that was destroyed by the Reavers, they may choose to let it enter play Open, rather than under their control. If they do so, they gain +1 Prestige. If a country donates 2 Units as a non-action to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they gain +1 Prestige and the region no longer qualifies for such donations by other countries. If a country successfully Sways or Impresses a Reaved Faction in a region they dont control, they may choose for it to become Open instead of gaining the Factions Support; for every second Faction they restore in this way, they gain +1 Prestige. Special: Any country may rebuild Holy Sites or TPs destroyed by Reavers in uncontrolled regions. If multiple countries donate Units to a region that lost units to the Reavers, they both gain the Prestige, and the region gains the Units from all such donations received.

[Mystique] Renegades, Turnskins, And Defectors - 
The first country in each starting zone to successfully Incite Betrayal will gain 1 Prestige. The first rebellion to arise on behalf of a specific country in each starting zone will gain that country 1 Prestige. The successful use of either the Galvanize Partisans Intrigue 5 Special Action or the Spark Claimant Revolt Diplomacy Action will suffice for fulfilling the second half of this opportunity; the Inspire Uprising or Spark Rebellion actions will not.


[Piety] The Religious Community -
(Opportunity: The first country in each starting zone to found a Holy Order will gain 1 Prestige. Duration: End of round 12. Special: If multiple countries in the same starting zone found a Holy Order in the same round before any others, both countries will gain the additional Prestige.)

*Indefinite duration effects*

[Strife] Big Fish In Small Ponds -

Prestige and PRS Rank will no longer correlate one to one: to reach PRS Rank 3 from PRS Rank 2 will require 2 Prestige, while reaching PRS Rank 4 from PRS Rank 3 will require 3 Prestige. This Prestige does not have to be earned in the same turn. Reaching PRS Rank -3 from PRS Rank -2 requires the loss of 2 Prestige in the same turn. If all available positions at a given PRS Rank are occupied when a new country would reach said rank, the country which gained Prestige least recently has their PRS Rank reduced by 1. Ties are resolved by roll-off with the tying countrys highest respective attributes, with the lowest rolls losing. Changing rulers will no longer result in PRS Rank loss when at PRS Rank 3 or 4, but will reset any accumulated Prestige to 0.
Special: The loss of Prestige still causes a loss of PRS Rank. Gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 2 or 3 which is insufficient to rise to the next PRS Rank, or gaining Prestige when at PRS Rank 4, still counts for determining which country gained Prestige least recently. Losing PRS Rank resets the clock and clears out any accumulated Prestige which was insufficient to reach the next Rank, and counts as an instance of gaining Prestige for timing purposes only.

[Renown] A Monumental Undertaking - 

Can work on one monument or similarly grand project in a region you control as a non-action. This requires a fluff description of the ongoing work, design, difficulties, progress, or similar. Three to four sentences should usually be sufficient. When beginning such a project, must decide on a 3-part project (+1 PRS) or 5-part project (+2 PRS).

[Acclaim] To Greatness -

Sea Power, Empire, Merchant Marine, or Holy Sea -> 1 Prestige. Usurpation results in Prestige loss for the usurped country.

[Honor] Blood, Stone, and Ink - PRS treaties can be made.
[Affluence] Opulent Optics - May spend 5 Wealth as non-action to gain 1 Prestige.
[Mendacity] A Lack Of Commitment - Prestige loss if a country Oppresses a faction in a region on which they have a Confederation claim. Prestige loss if a country backs down from an Ultimatum it has made.

[Notoriety] The Fragility of Fear -
[Ignominy] Stigma, Scandal, and Shame -

Prestige loss will be assigned: experience a rebellion in response to a failed Oppress Faction or Impress Aristocracy action, commit gross atrocities.
Prestige loss may be assigned: forced to acquiesce to a rebellions demands, badly lose a battle heavily favored to win, grossly humiliated or suffer a gross embarrassment.
Return captured general: can give -1 PRS to the other party, captured ruler: -2 PRS.

----------


## Aerin

End of Round Seventeen
No further mechanical edits to action posts may be made

----------


## Aerin

Round Eighteen: Begin
Years 52 - 54

Dont forget to link to any rolls you make, including rolls for rulers you will start using at the start of next round. If you want a new ruler in the next round, you must state so in your action post for this round and link to their rolls. Any increases from actions for this round are counted for the ruler you start your next round with, which may or may not be your current ruler.
Good luck!

Round 18 will close on Sunday, January 22nd, at 8 AM Pacific Standard Time. This is one hour later than the previous time and will be the new round close time going forward.

_The following events occurred between Years 49 - 51_
*Rules Alerts and Changes!*
*Rules Change:*
Future Great Projects will require fluff in order to have a mechanical effect.

*Clarification:*
Open Trade Posts and Holy Sites may not be Sacked, except by the Sharks. 

*Reminder:*
Please send all information related to secret actions and secret non-actions to Aerin through *forum private message* (not Discord).

*Memetic Hazard Generators Technology Changes:*
Prerequisites: Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Esoterica or Drugs
Effect: On a successful Undermine Support, on a Great Success (the higher of TN 18 or the defenders roll + 6), the targeted Faction becomes Unruly.

*Memetic Cohesion Technology Changes:*
Slot: Logistics & Morale
Prerequisites: Memetic Hazard Generators, Thinking Creatures
Effect: +1 to Maneuvering and Battle rolls if using a Subcommander

*Discovery!*
_Explorations, prospecting, and other news from afar_



*The Hymenocera Expanse clears part of W33, revealing Region 192! They have created a Depth 1 Contaminated Toxic Open Waters Region, which has one Holy Site of Uplift Reverence.*
*Spoiler: Decontamination*
Show

While region 192 is Contaminated, it cannot be Colonized, does not have TPs, and counts as two additional regions for distance penalties, including actions taken in the region.

*Incendiary Irrigation - ABS:* The Abyssal Stewards suggest a plan for their Core-Branded, involving displacing the corruption of the wastes through the divine power of the Core itself - if they can call forth the Ventroots at a suitable site, then establish a series of hydrothermal vents in a pattern the Stewards call Ashan Nachal - The Smoldering River - then the expulsions should push out most of the the corruption of the wastes and establish a basis for a fledgling ecosystem in the area. If a country with ABS Rep 3 or higher succeeds on a TN 14 Prospecting action to find a suitable starting site for the Koreshom to call forth the Ventroots, followed by completion of a 3-action Economy or Faith Project to help the creation of the Ashan Nachal, the region will no longer be contaminated, and gain 1 TP of Perilous Soot; if all countries which contributed to the Project agree, this TP can enter the game under ABS control, in which case the country which contributed most to the Project (ties broken by ABS Rep) gains +1 ABS Favor. Once colonized, the Abyssal Stewards can be asked to Prospect the region using Bounty of the Depths to change the resource to a type of Hard Metal.

*Reef Riders' Reconditioning - CCA:* The Chelonian Chora can be requested to bring in Reefback Turtles, calm the spirits of the turbulent ancients, and seed life from their great rides that might be able to cleanse the corruption in much the same way it does while they are on their journeys through the Wastes. Must Convert the Uplift Reverence Holy Site to Choral Practices, then give the Chelonian Chora a Fertilizer TP, and wait 1 Round, after which the region will no longer be Contaminated, gains 1 TP of Reefback Scales, and one additional Open Holy Site.

*Ecological Equity Experiments - DNA:* The Divine Nacres can be hosted while they attempt to cultivate a whole new ecosystem in the area. This requires a country with a Holdfast in an owned region to spend 1 Treasure as a non-action per round the Divine Nacres work on it - this is likely to take at least three rounds. The Divine Nacres may request resources as well, and failure to supply the requested resources in a timely fashion will result in penalties for DNA's rolls - poor roll results may result in the process requiring additional time. If this method is started and followed through on to completion, the region stops will no longer be contaminated and  gains 2 TPs of an unknown but organic resource, and the hosting party gains +1 DNA Reputation and +1 DNA Favor. If this method is started and then abandoned, lose -1 DNA Reputation, to a minimum of -2.

*The Splendid Miru Miru explore the depths of Region 150! They discover the native population, which has a Desired Import of Tools, 5 units of native defenders, one Holy Site of Ascendent Teachings, one Holy Site of Sunlight Reverence, and one Open Holy Site.* They receive +1 to a Buyout in the region this round and +1 Treasure.

Having explored many seas in their days, the Yellow Shade set out once more, this time under the guidance of a new ruler, who has graciously funded their journey. Traveling westward from the oceans of the Lambent Syndicate, the failure of a scouting party to return in a timely manner for a standardized progress report sends the group haywire, unsure of what to expect ahead. Inching into the unknown seas ever more cautiously, the Shade notices something of a murky hue to the region, with an extreme lack of wildlife to be found. Before long, many begin to feel queasy, and the group decides to turn back before any further damage is done.
*The Lux-Glossian Shades explore west of Region 32! They discover Region 191, a Depth 0 Toxic Open Waters Region which has one Open TP of Hammerhead Sardines.* They receive +1 to Colonizing the region this round.

*The Peacekeepers of Surunung explore north of Region 155! They discover Region 156, a Fathomless Depth 2 Region which has one Open TP of Twice-Tamed Gloomsharks.*

*The Peacekeepers of Surunung explore northeast of Region 159! They discover Region 161, a Depth 0 Brackish Region which has two Open TPs of Flowersalt, a Desired Import of Military Labor, 5 units of native defenders, and two Holy Sites of Equinox Revival.*

Expecting nothing other than a continuous expanse of chilling waters, the Nathi explorers plan an exploration into what has previously been the only region they had no knowledge of beyond their immediate borders. Sparsely populated, the area that they uncover is indeed glacial, covered with a layer of ice. This, of course, is nothing the Nathi haven't experienced before, allowing them to make a successful trip into the midst of the uncharted region, gaining much information before returning home.
*The Kar-Nath Hegemony explores west of Region 63! They discover Region 62, a Depth 1 Glacial Open Waters Region which has one Open TP of Adhesive Urchins.* They receive +1 to a Buyout in the region this round. EDIT: They receive +1 Treasure from Joined-Stalk Companies!

*Kenaqua explores south of Region 52! They discover Region 53, a Depth 0 Region which has one Open TP of Maltreed, a Desired Import of Light Sources, 2 units of defenders, one Open Holy Site, and one Holy Site of Veiled Mysteries.* They receive +1 to a Sway in the region this round.

Traveling deep into the frigid Wastes, the _Silvered Eye_ spends many days in utterly lifeless waters before coming upon a small school of shimmering fish. Most of them escape, but the explorers are able to capture one. They discover that this species derives its sustenance from silica, and their jagged cast-off scales are sharp, fragile, and translucent, but can easily be melted together by long exposure to a Nathis body heat. *The Kar-Nath Hegemony prospects W6, revealing one Open TP of Glittergill Shards!*

*Growth!*
_Expansion, development, unification, and similar forms of growth and prosperity_

The Cyphiri Union colonizes Region 121! Region 121s Desired Import is Crops.

The Magaramachi settle Region 154! This round, they may choose to request that the Desired Import change to reflect the new population.

*Statecraft!*
_Cultural events, diplomatic overtures, foreign relations, and domestic affairs_

SKR gifts PGL Scrying and Papershell Draft-Cuttles via Cultural Exchange

EDIT: RFT gifts the Shark Orb to SHK

SKR gifts the Eternity Trowel to MIR
*Spoiler: The Eternity Trowel*
Show

When you gain control of the Eternity Trowel, nominate another nation as the "seeder."

The Eternity Trowel gains a charge up to three times per turn when you succeed on a rolled action.  When it has three charges, you may reset it to zero charges to Seek Aid as a non-action.  If you do, choose a territory you control with less than three holy sites.  As long as you control The Eternity Trowel, the seeder may build holy sites there as though they owned it and had clerical support.

EDIT: MIR gives SUR Supermarine Artillery and Razor Current Netting for Filtration Grafts Graduated Symbiosis via Cultural Exchange

LOL gives GTZ Death Commando Conditioning and Indah's Embrace via Cultural Exchange

LUX gifts LSD Composite Grafting, Graduated Symbiosis, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Supernatic Propagation, Trophic Deconvolution, Anoxic Adaptation, Supermarine Artillery, Razor Current Netting, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Devolving Standardized Integrations, Filtration Grafts, Bitter Tourism, Traveling Scholars, Bioluminescent Navigation, and Mamomachines at the Glorious Rebirth

UNI releases Setia the Forgotten to LSD for a ransom of 3 Treasure and a PRS Treaty of nonaggression

GTZ establishes a Marriage Claim on Region 140
GTZ establishes a Marriage Claim on Region 170

LSD establishes a claim on Region 32

GTZ Sways 140 Aristocracy
MIR Impresses 160 Merchants
CYP Impresses 91 Aristocracy 
CYP Impresses 126 Merchants
HEX Sways 30 Aristocracy
COS Impresses 113 Merchants
COS Impresses 133 Merchants
KNH Sways 64 Merchants
OKI Sways 123 Clergy
SEN Sways 69 Aristocracy
SEN Sways 84 Aristocracy
DRG Impresses 71 Aristocracy
EDIT: UNI Impresses 22 Aristocracy Merchants
LIT Impresses 22 Clergy
LIT Sways 17 Clergy
SUR Impresses 160 Aristocracy
LOL Sways 14 Merchants
LOL Sways 14 Aristocracy
LOL Impresses 9 Aristocracy
SKR Impresses 117 Clergy
SKR Impresses 120 Clergy
EDIT: ESP Impresses 66 Aristocracy

*Trade!*
_Buyouts, trade routes, and other economic shenanigans_

The whims and desires of the Eternal Mistress cannot be fulfilled with things in Leriander as they are, and so she sends back home to link her new waters with familiar ones. *LUX forms a trade route with LSD*

The World Garden embarks on outreach into more distant waters, sending trade delegates to the court of the Hymenocera High King. *SKR forms a trade route with HEX*

In the wake of their humiliating loss to Ennead defense forces (led by Sersi), the Residuum nonetheless is willing to bind itself by trade to their foes accountant. *DRG forms a trade route with STC*

EDIT: The Abyssal Stewards construct a new Trade Post of Coral Dye in Separatum Corporate Holdings (59)

MIR buys out Region 152 TP 1 for Algae Bloats
MIR buys out Region 100 TP 1 for Scaldsquid
LUX buys out Region 103 TP 1 for Adventuring Scholars
OKI buys out Region 129 TP 2 for Mercenary Retainers
OKI buys out Region 116 TP 1 for Anuran Vanguards
STC buys out Region 70 TP 2 for Inkfang Worms
STC buys out Region 63 TP 2 for Sheerspun Fabric
SEN buys out Region 51 TP 3 for Maleficient Jelly

*Faith!*
_Conversions, organization, and other such matters of faith_

Herring wheel within herring, and a new current begins to flow. *Deep Blue founds a new School of the Blossoming Sequence - the Open SEAquence (5 HS bonus: +1 to offensive battles)*

Recent events have convinced the Gravetenders that their duty must be to protect their allies, rather than expand the faith. *The Gravetenders change the Blossoming Sequence 5 Holy Site bonus from +1 to Conversions to +1 to Defensive Battles*

A strange phenomenon is spotted in Coresite - _religious monuments_ constructed by the herring. Waves of silt statues seem to amplify the aggressive thoughts of those nearby, and observers can only speculate on what effects it must be having on the shoalmind. From bones, to bones, as it were. *Deep Blue completes the Basilisk Protocols in Region 58! Effect: a successful seek aid action allows the use of the Child of Pearl's ability to roll twice to be used on a Maneuvering roll in Region 58 or an adjacent region*

The Kelpie and the Mare convert Region 104 HS 2 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane, despite efforts from Pfith missionaries
EDIT: PGL converts Hightide Holies Region 104 HS 2 to Sakurado 
EDIT: KEN converts 59 HS 1 to The Shroud Resisted by RFT!
The Finalists convert 107 HS 2 to The Final Peace
The Finalists convert 108 HS 2 to The Final Peace
UNI converts 21 HS 3 to the Crimson Chant
DPB converts 57 HS 1 to the Blossoming Sequence
DPB converts 57 HS 2 to the Blossoming Sequence
DPB converts 58 HS 1 to the Blossoming Sequence
LIT converts 19 HS 1 to the Crimson Chant
GRV converts 75 HS 2 to the Blossoming Sequence
GRV converts 65 HS 1 to the Blossoming Sequence
GRV converts 56 HS 3 to the Blossoming Sequence
GRV converts 55 HS 2 to the Blossoming Sequence
EDIT: CCA converts 5 HS 2 to Coral Practices

COS converts 103 HS 1 to Brilhinte
COS converts 173 HS 1 to Brilhinte 
Decades after its discovery and occupation by the Shades, the Temple of Narcis has finally been reclaimed by the Brilhinte priesthood. Despite the Azure Shades best efforts at restoration, much work remains before the temple lives up to the monument envisioned by Brilhinte historians and acolytes. The clergy returning to Palacia to report on the successful conversion of the tiny colony town urge Alverna to consider the philosophical advances that could be made if scholars could consolidate the teachings of each of the Seven Divines. 
*Should a nation with the Brilhinte state faith take a Faith action to restore the Temple of Narcis, then successfully Investigate the ancient Brilhinte worship sites while all seven grand temples to the Divine are under Brilhinte control, something unique may be uncovered.*

DRG converts 71 HS 1 to Wings of the World
DRG converts 71 HS 2 to Wings of the World
EDIT: DRG converts 70 HS 1 to Wings of the World
Word spreads. All across the lands of the Dragiau, the whispers connect the dots. As the nests and the baths are honored, the people learn that the pretender drake of the southern depths was rebuked, and that in the process, the protector of the north had also dearly wounded a mortal god. The war in the east was such a foregone conclusion that it inspired and required the personal intervention of the Faithful Stalwart, Sersi, to prevent a total sack of Danabae. The Residuum rises again; let all watch its ascent.

*Wonder!*
_Miracles and inventions, ancient relics and spectacular undertakings_

Rendal Belar's unfailing exploration has borne fruit, and the ancient truths and buried secrets he uncovered have proven to the Cyphiri the extent of life before the calamity. The weight of Fate lies heavy on the wastes. *The Cyphiri Union performs a Miracle: Bones of the Ocean! Wastes Trade Posts held by followers of the Cyphiri Way count as Flowing Way Holy Sites.*

Claiming for herself the Crown of Avarice, Mawbel reshapes region 61 in her own image. If peace cannot be had in Magma Falls, she will build a place untouched by the depredations of those who do not know Prosperity. *The Riftborn Myriad performs a Miracle: Tempus Vernum! Region 61 becomes owned by the Eternal Spring! 61 becomes ESP's new capital! ESP gains control of the Aristocratic, Merchant, and Clerical supports of region 61! Region 61 gains one Holy Site and one Trade Post!*

After years of careful observation, the subtle effects of the Safety Net in Region 61 become noticeable. Mammoss Influence wanes with distance, with a focal point in Region 61. Additionally, the use of the Riftborn hivemind network to create the Net may have unintended repercussions 

Lojanese scientists unearth a new technology, but information about its nature remains highly classified. *The Lojanese Republic creates a Technology, to be defined next round*

Hexagons walled with slabs of luminous crystal spring up across the Shades' waters, and the lights in the skies above are not only beautiful, but a true reflection of the buried light of Leriander. *The Lux-Glossian Shades complete a World Wonder: the Mirrored Aurora!*
*Spoiler: The Mirrored Aurora Mechanics*
Show

1. The Mirrored Aurora counts as being in every settled region the owner of the Glossian Sea (135) controls which doesn't contain a different World Wonder or Organization Base. This does not prevent Organization Base construction in those regions, but the Mirrored Aurora will no longer count as being present in the region once the base is complete. The Wonder is captured alongside the Glossian Sea (135), and is disabled if the city of Leriander is Sacked (and re-enabled if the city is restored).

2. The owner of the Mirrored Aurora may spend one Intrigue or Economy action each round to Reflect; if they do, they add two additional targets to another action they take that round which is not Military, Secret, or Special. Each target must be at least 8 effective regions away from any other target. Distance penalties, bonuses, and treasure spent are calculated separately for each target. 

3. If the owner of the Mirrored Aurora has Reflected, they and anyone with a Cultural Exchange or Trade Route with them can skip between the Glossian Sea (135) and any region with this Wonder in it or vice versa. This costs two effective regions of distance, cannot be used for Military actions, and is conditional on their approval. If another player uses this feature for a secret action, the owner of the Mirrored Aurora learns what the secret action was. Multiple skips are legal; you can skip from any region with this Wonder to any other region with this Wonder for four effective distance.

The infection of the Blossoming Icons by the entity known as Mammos is a crisis demanding the most skilled of the Gravetenders, and Kelusyns understanding of resonance is beyond compare. At her new leaders bidding, she devises a new tool, one that will shake the tendrils of gold free from the network. *The Gravetenders create an Artifact, Kelusyns Disruptor, to aid in curtailing Mammoss regional influence*

*The Lighthouse creates an Artifact, the Round Table!* 
*Spoiler: The Round Table*
Show

Any country may sponsor The Round Table for one round as a Diplomacy or Economy action. Once per turn, the owner of the Round Table may pay 3 effective regions of distance to skip to a sponsor's capital for a roll relating to a Titan Hunt or Titan-related investigation and receive +1 to the roll. The owner of The Round Table may not sponsor themself.

*Spoiler: The Astral Menagerie continues to wander*
Show

Wanderings:
ESP gains 4 treasure from the Banished Merchants before they move on to GTZ. They deplete the local resources, undermining ESPs control of the Region 66 Merchants.

PGL is visited by both the Kelpie and the scintillating Twin.
A conversion attempt is made with a bonus of +8 against a random HS in one of PGL's regions, prioritizing regions with unruly clergy. This round, it will target Holy Site 1 in Region 104.
Next round, the Kelpie and the Twin will move out of PGL.

DPB hosts both the Mare and the mimic!Twin.
A conversion attempt is made with a bonus of +8 against a random HS in one of DPB's regions, prioritizing regions with unruly clergy. This round, it will target Holy Site 1 in Region 187.
The Mare and the Mimic will remain with DPB next round.

ESP is visited by the Withering Everlight.

KNH is visited by the Scintillating twin.

*Might!*
_Military matters of all kinds, be it warfare or strategic developments_

Runors of quiet experiments performed on the desperate and destitute are surely false - but the new symbiotic armor of the Lambent Syndicate is no rumor, but a living, regenerative armor without compare. *The Lambent syndicate creates a technology: Crimson Cuirasses (Slot: Armor, requires Graduated Symbiosis, Organic hard material (Hardplate Fungus, etc.), Effect: +1 Battles)*

The Taikan armies exist primarily for the securing of shipping, and Tiaki well recognizes that traditional victory is not much better than a simple stalemate when all that matters is moving the goods. *The Splendid Miru Miru recruit a General: Tiaki, Protector of the Golden City (Mil 10)! Doctrine: Impenetrable Bubble: -20% enemy casualties, -20% own casualties, +12 enemy leader loss, +4 to battle*

The Vessel dons the Beast Collar and is transformed! *The Lighthouse recruits a General: The Hollow Vessel (Mil 8)! Doctrine: Hold the Line of Light: If fighting defensively, +4 to battle and +4 to enemy leader loss* 

The Dead Cities have been and remain open to all, but this licence does not extend to the threat of encroaching armies. Sersi has seen Magma Falls and Danabae both withstand overwhelming opposition, and the same will be done for her home. When completed, Sersis Promise stands imposing outside of the seat of polar diplomacy, the Dead Cities. *The Gravetenders build a Fortress, Sersis Promise, in the Dead Cities (78)*

*Spoiler: PGL invasion of Region 131*
Show

Led by Sisgka (Military 8) with a Military 6 ruler, 6 Pfilghol units equipped with Magma forged weapons, spending one treasure and attempting to Just Do Better supported by an equal number of their allies from the World Garden advance into the kelplands to spread their faith to the remnants of the Monheganist Regime led by a Military 4 sub-commander commanding 2 units and attempting to use Unyielding Force

PGK wins Tactical Manoeuvring, successfully using Just Do Better (+2 battle rolls)

Despite the weight of numbers being heavily against them, the forces of the Monheganist regime fight effectively, taking advantage of superior terrain knowledge and the knowledge that this may be the start of the end of their regime.  There was probably little they could do against such overwhelming numbers but let noone say they didn't try.  They stood firm as the waves of allied troops hit and gave far more than they got but in the end the allies could send more waves than they could repel and once their left flank's morale collapsed and they turned and fled the contagion of fear travelled down the Monheganist line leaving the Pfilghol and World Garden troops standing victorious on a field with for more of their dead than their enemy's.

PGL Victory! PGL loses 1 unit! SKR loses 1 unit! PGL takes control of Region 131!

*Spoiler: GTZ invasion of Region 130*
Show

Led by Squall Kagado (Military 10) with a Military 10 leader, 6 Gotezhar units using the Middish Way and armed with Submarine Artillery, Devolving Standardised Integrations and using their ruler's "prestige" as the Black Spot in conjunction with money spent on treasure march, aiming directly for the Storm's Center into region 130 to face one unit of the Monheganist Regime led by a Military 4 sub-commander commanding 2 units and attempting to use Unyielding Force

GTZ wins Tactical Manoeuvring, successfully using Aim For the Storms Center Tactical Doctrine (-6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses, +1 to Battle Roll from Perfected Doctrine led by Kagado)

Gotezhar troops move directly towards Monhegan II with only a token force dispatched to attack a Monheganist contingent attempting to take a defensive position in a coral reef.  Squall Kagodo's personal retinue surround him as they delve deep in to the Monheganist troops and the battle is short, and not even that bloody.  Monhegan II is surgically extracted from his bodyguard and executed on the battlefield.  What little is left of the Regime's troops surrender but the Gotezhar had killed almost all of them without that even being their main objective.  There's barely a handful of the Monheganist forces left and Gotezhar controls the field.

GTZ Victory! GTZ loses 1 unit! Monhegan II is captured and bloodily sacrificed by Squall Kagado in full view of the Monheganist army! GTZ gains a Strong Claim on Region 131 from the sacrifice! GTZ takes control of Region 130! 

*Spoiler: OKI invasion of Region 112*
Show

Led by Dame Commander Catriona MacAilpein(Military 10) with a Military 5 leader, 4 Order of Order units armed with Submarine Artillery, the Middish Way and the Thunderstone Cudgel attempting to use Quiver Hell's Foundations march into region 112 to face 2 Monheganist units led by a Military 4 sub-commander.

OKI wins Tactical Manoeuvring, successfully using Quiver Hells Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle)

Dame MacAilpein holds her forces back while the Submarine Artillery pummels the Monheganist position then swiftly advances before the enemy have a chance to regroup, pulling up her forces a short distance away.  A moment of silence then a...noise.  None of the Monheganist troops who survive that day are ever able to fully convey the sound though, their language having no emphatic for "noise".  An incredibly loud incredibly deep wall of sound hits them and gaps appear in their lines as individuals either cower or outright flee.  Within moments of that the Order of Orders slam into the shaken Monheganist line completing the triple assault of artillery, noise, individuals.  The battle becomes individual melees quite quickly as Order troops attempt to create a little space to deliver an individual cry and the noise of the battle can be heard from hundreds of miles away through the water.  

The Monheganists fight well and once or twice even look like they will carry the day, but Dame MacAilpen is a force of nature unto herself.  Deadly in individual combat, skilled at battlefield command and with a shout that sends troops fleeing from the battlefield every time she utters it, the victory is to a large extent hers.  As the last of the Monheganists flee though casualties are roughly even, it is the Order of Orders who hold the field.

OKI Victory! OKI loses 1 unit! MHR loses 1 unit! OKI takes control of Region 112!

*Spoiler: Finalist Rebellion invasion of Region 108*
Show

Native Commander score: 6

Tactical Manoeuvring Roll:
Finalists: 13 attempting to use Guarded Approach Tactical Doctrine (-20% own casualties, -2 to own battle roll)
Natives: 12, attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
8 Finalist units vs 5 native units; Advantage for Finalists; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
Finalists: 21
Natives: 14

Finalist Victory! The Finalists lose 1 unit! Native defenders lose 3 units! Finalist Uruza is killed! The Finalists seize power in Region 108!

*Spoiler: SEN invasion of Region 60*
Show

Maybe
Ennead troops and workers move through the lands of the Riftborn, harvesting the polyps without any significant resistance.  Numerous others are dislodged from the rocks that anchor them and sent drifting on the currents a little too fast to be harvested.  The factories of Danabae will be well stocked and their scholars and scientists will have many new specimens to dissect.

Or maybe
With the help of the Ennead many if not most of the tube worms are detached from their rocks and are free to flee the titan.  A number dont survive the harvest but what is the fate of one individual compared to the survival of all.  And new bodies are brought into the hivemind as well.  A truly successful operation.

Whats certain is that the Ennead take control of Region 60 and their power/kindness impress the local aristocracy.  Deprived/freed from her home RFTs Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother, becomes a Rebel Leader. News of the vicious grab for raw biomass is met with condemnation and dread from other nations who fear they may be the next target of the Enneads addiction to grafting swaths of the world onto their fledgling empire. SEN loses one Prestige

EDIT: SEN Impresses the Aristocracy in 60 from Integrate the Captives

*Spoiler: Rebel Leader rules refresher*
Show

Rebel Leaders treat all regions in which they have the Support of at least one faction as their territory for the purpose of distance. Every round a Rebel Leader operates, they may take one free Sway or Impress action in one randomly selected region in this territory. As long as Rebel Leaders have the Support of at least one faction in their capital region, they do not suffer the normal penalties associated with lacking control over their capital region.

Rebel Leaders have no unit cap as long as they remain Rebel Leaders. Rebel Leaders may also use an action to attempt to Galvanize Partisans in regions in which they have Support without the use of a Special 5 Action, treating factions they have the Support of as Unruly for that purpose.

However, a rebellion can only be sustained for so long. A Rebel Leader must occupy a new territory within 2 rounds; otherwise, their cause will begin to lose momentum. On their third round of operation without territory, the Rebel Leader must attempt a Diplomacy check against TN 14. Failure removes them from the game, while success allows them to act for another round. This TN rises by 2 for each additional round the Rebel Leader spends in rebellion (16 in round 4, 18 in round 5, etc.)


*Spoiler: OKI invasion of Region 111*
Show

Unopposed! OKI Victory! OKI takes control of Region 111!

*Spoiler: SHK invasion of Region 123*
Show

Unopposed! SHK Victory! SHK sacks CYP TP 1 for Malleable Blubber! OKI retains control of Region 123!

*Schemes!*
_Coercion, betrayals, and spycraft_

After years of recovery from Titanic devastation, Lady Ink once again looks outwards through her agents to a changed sea. *The Black Pearls recruit a Spy, Lady Nepenthe (Intrigue 8)!*

The Black Pearls steal Bioluminescent Navigation from OKI

COS attempts to undermine 119 BLP Merchants, but is thwarted by Lady Inks many-tentacled grasp on the Barnacle Glue market

*ESP Investigates the origins and usage of Unblemished Wreckage*
The Eternal Spring does their best with the tools available to try to understand the secrets the wreckage within the wastes to their north must hold, butthere is almost nothing to compare to. The material is unlike anything else, and many of the components housed within seem like so many useless stems. Theres some superficial similarity to the silver conduit patterns of the Gravetenders and their Makers, but closer analysis reveals these similarities to be just that - superficial. Some of the more intact elements have vague structural similarities to that of the Nacres Holdfasts, but this too cannot be used to draw much in the way of conclusions - its almost certain that this similarity results from the limitations of design inherent to construction with inorganic materials such as this, materials which cannot be grown into their ideal forms as easily as corals or bone.

*ESP Investigates the wreckage of the Titanic Battle, spending 3 Treasure*
Unfortunately for the investigators of the Eternal Spring, the site of the clash of Titans was located in the territory claimed by one of said Titans - and they have already recovered most everything worth recovering - with a few, small exceptions. A few pieces of apparently permanently frozen sand here, some pooled sulfuric brine there, several dozen tons of burnt herring scattered simply everywhere. These meager scraps could, theoretically, serve educational purposes, but only to illuminate the power wielded by these behemoths.

*ESP Investigates the nature and existence of Underwater Bears*
Mawbel spends some time drawing up a flowchart with all of the known information about underwater Bears. Like any reasonable being, she comes to the logical conclusion: Bears are mythical creatures. Let us review the evidence:
*Spoiler: Why Bears dont exist*
Show

1. Bears are reputed to have a myriad of fantastical abilities. It is said that they can sleep for months at a time, never waking. They are capable of eating almost any organic matter. And they have an unerring navigational ability, always able to know the direction of true south. Such abilities are clearly mythical, not biological, in origin.

2. Many geographically separate cultures have myths involving Bears, but no two descriptions of Bears agree on their form. Some claim they have plantigrade feet and thumb-like appendages, while others that they have as many as eight cylindrical limbs. Their fur can be black or white or brown or gold depending on the people that you ask. Bear size and weight vary per account by five orders of magnitude. And let us not even start on all the myriad body locations that descriptions have placed their gills and fins. Surely if such a creature were to truly exist, accounts of it would be more consistent. 

3. No reliable accounts of Bear encounters exist. The last documented Bear sighting was over 500 years ago, by the same explorer that claimed to have discovered an area of the sea far deeper than any known region. Unlike well-established species such as dragons, mermaids, and krakens, one cannot simply observe a Bear in its native habitat. 

Perhaps the concept of a Bear is based upon a secondhand description of another mammal such as a Mammoth Seal, in which case ones best chances of seeing a Bear likely lie somewhere to the east of the polar regions frigid waters. Alternatively, Bears may be a category for a vast range of creatures, similar to the manner by which the label Titan serves as something for the Abyssal Stewards to denote that which they consider large and dangerous, in which case any number of known things might be considered Bears, depending on the exact criteria used.

*ESP Investigates the nature of these Banished Merchants*
The Eternal Spring is no stranger to the Banished Merchants, for this is not the first time they have visited the medusae. Because of this, Mawbel is uniquely positioned to discover the changes that Mammoss influence has wrought among their number. The physical form of the merchants remain unchanged; as always, they are twisting, ephemeral mer equally likely to be composed of kelp and motes of light as flesh and blood. It is the drive, the singular purpose that permeates their consciousness, that has subtly shifted. Before, they sought wealth with which to anchor their physical forms with a single-minded, yet diffuse, determination. Now, they still suffer from an excess of Greed. But they also Grow. They Hunger. They Desire to be more.

*The Shifting Ennead Investigates the cause of a sudden shift in opinion among Danabaes aristocracy*
King Akkoroass personal retinue digs, yet finds little. Their search for the cause of the dissatisfaction amongst the nobles is stymied by a lack of response, and this is what ultimately gives away the underlying plot. Letters are not returned. Heads of families are not home when the retinue comes to call. Polite inquiries as to their whereabouts tend toward the same answer: in stasis, recovering from extensive new grafts. It appears as though someone very clever has taken a surgical scalpel to the Enneads nobility, bribing or gifting large, complicated, exotic grafts to key members of the aristocracy. The sort of bodily additions that require a long time in stasis or leave the recipients mind  changed afterwards. 

The gifter of the grafts clearly took extreme pains to leave no trace of their presence. But perhaps one can gather a hint as to their origin from the variety of specimens represented: 
- several sets of razor-sharp carnivorous seal jaws
- suits of cold-adapted and camouflaged eelskin
- a single, long claw that appears to have once been part of a set of three
- the frontal cortices of a particularly talented species

*Terror!*
_Violence, upheaval, murder, and destruction_

SHK Sacks and destroys Region 84 TP 3 for Dragon Eyes
SHK Sacks and destroys Region 160 TP 1 for Dolphins 

Reavers Reave 153 MIR Aristocracy
Reavers fail to Reave 22 UNI Merchants
Reavers fail to Reave 129 CYP Aristocracy
Reavers Reave 66 RFT Clergy

Reavers Reave a unit from MIR
Reavers Sack and destroy Region 66 Eternal Communion HS 2

Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice, observes the armies of the Shifting Ennead, but makes no move against them, watching the creatures which once spoke to it as they feed themselves seemingly willingly to slaughter. Some of them, it consumes for itself, rather than allow them to become fodder for beings less valuable than itself. Each time, the Old Fathers can hear the Titans murmured gratitude, overwhelming and enrapturing as the Mothers Gift surrounds and destroys them, carried on the breath of this great Dragon.

The tail of the Eel Without End continues to wind forward! 
*The tail passes through Region 19, Region 18, and Region 7!
Region 19 TP 3 becomes Open!
Region 18 TP 1 is destroyed!
Region 7 TP 2 becomes Open!*

*Spoiler: Eel Tail Mechanics*
Show

When the Eels tail passes through a region, there is a chance that trading posts in the Eels path are destroyed by arcing electricity. The sparking voltage amplifies the sound of the Eels perpetual HUM. Conversions targeting regions through which the Eels tail has passed benefit from this befuddlement, gaining +2 this round. Additionally, when the tail passes through a region where the Eel is Omnipresent, mass-confusion may render foes to be friends and annul allegiances. Two random supports swap ownership status.

*The rebelling Clergy of Region 108 successfully sway the Aristocrats in region 108 to their cause! The rebel army gains 4 units due to recruitment from the trained nobility and gains a new Commander, Finalist Naomi (Mil 7; Unyielding Force tactical doctrine).*

*The Clergy of Region 104 rise up in rebellion, with 4 units led by an unnamed Commander (4 Mil)!* The details of the rebel demands will be added with the NPC actions.

*The Clergy of Region 115 rise up in rebellion, with 3 units led by an unnamed Commander (5 Mil)!* The details of the rebel demands will be added with the NPC actions.

Discontent left unattended begins to fester and spread, eroding support for powers that have turned a blind eye to the unhappiness of their populace.
*The unruly Clergy in Region 187 undermine the Merchants from STC!*

The following regions must have region write-ups submitted by the start of Round 19 or suffer Unrest:
12 (LOL), 13 (LOL), 15 (LOL), 63 (KNH), 104 (PGL), 160 (SUR)

The following regions must have region write-ups present in the Waters of the World thread by the start of Round 19 or suffer Unrest:
18 (LIT), 19 (LIT), 76 (GRV), 81 (GRV), 84 (CRY), 105 (PGL), 155 (SUR)

Lack of interest or respect for the unique needs and local customs throughout the seas begins to grate on the people who must survive such neglect.
*Region 12 Aristocracy grumbles, but refrains from unruliness!
Region 63 Clergy grumbles, but refrains from unruliness!
Region 104 Merchants grumble, but refrain from unruliness!*

Having never recovered from Reaver raids in years prior, order in some areas begins to break down, and respect is lost for those they once pledged loyalty to.
*Region 113 Aristocratic Support remains under OKI control!*

The following Reaved regions will deteriorate at the end of round 18: 28, 71, 113, 126
The following Reaved regions will deteriorate at the end of round 19: 2, 66, 101, 131

The Eternal Spring finds it impossible to retain theological control of Spawn Point against the prevailing patterns of herring schooling all pointing to the Blossoming Sequence. *The Clergy in Region 56 become Open.*

*Organizations!* 

Titles and Title Upgrades:
The Cyphiri Union has completed the Chorus of Passion! More details will follow with the Org actions

The Eternal Spring completes the Magma Shroud in Region 61 and becomes a Titan of Industry! More details will follow with the Org actions

Deep Blue journeys into the Depths of Region 73 to refine their Core Fragment. They gain a new ability, and may continue to seek refinements for their Core Fragment!
*Pressurized Passion: While an Effulgent Witness has both their Core Fragment and a Reputation of 3 or higher with the Abyssal Stewards, they gain +1 Depth access and a bonus to all Faith rolls in Deep regions equal to the regions Depth level. The bonus to Seek Aid rolls depends on the region of the targeted action.*

The Gotezhar successfully Decipher the Map. More details will follow with the Org actions

The Lighthouse embarks on a perilous mission to harvest the Blood of Indah! 
*1x Coruscating Eel Blood Sample acquired*

Reputation:
KNH raises CCA reputation from rank 2 to rank 3
MIR raises ABS reputation from rank 1 to rank 2, spending a favor
MIR raises CCA reputation from rank 2 to rank 3, spending a favor
MIR raises DNA reputation from rank 0 to rank 1, spending a favor
KNH, ESP, MIR, and DPB compete for CCA rank 3: ESP and MIR fall to CCA rank 2

Favors:
MIR contributes to the Coraline Compendium. +1 ABS favor
EDIT: KNH gives CCA Region 78 TP 2 (Preserved Foodstuffs). +1 CCA favor

Prestige:
GTZ completes a 3 round monument, Essensio's Pride! +1 PRS, rank 2 to rank 3
EDIT: GTZ spends 5 treasure on Opulent Optics for +1 PRS, rank 3 to rank 3.1
KNH completes a 3 round monument, the Glow-Spires of Pelegar! +1 PRS, rank 3.1 to rank 3.2
SUR completes a 3 round monument, the Basalt Fortress of Surunung! +1 PRS, rank 1 to rank 2
LSD signs a Prestige-backed treaty with the Unity (see above)
SEN loses one Prestige from The Fragility of Fear (see invasion of Region 60)! -1 PRS, rank 2 to rank 1
STC falls from rank 3 to rank 2 due to competition for rank 3 slots
EDIT: Missed from Round 16: HEX gains +1 PRS for becoming a Merchant Marine! rank 1 to rank 2
EDIT: Missed from Round 16: SKR falls from rank 2 to rank 1 due to competition for slots

Other:
HEX builds a Holdfast in Region 29, the Collegium of St. Violaceum!
SKR and BLP ask the Nacres for information on the Reavers. More details will follow with the Org actions
EDIT: The DNA investigates the destruction of the Holdfast in the Khandeeps. More details will follow with the Org actions

----------


## MappyPK

*Splendid Miru Miru*
_Aniwana (153)_
Round 18

*Leader: Kororia the Wise*
Diplomacy: 5
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 5
Intrigue: 3
Expected gains: TBD

*Standard Actions*
MIL - Impress Reaved Aristocracy in Region 153.MIL - Invade Region 150 with 4 MIR units and X MGM units led by Tiaki attempting Impenetrable Bubble. Spend 1 gold for +1 to Battle.
*Spoiler: An Uneasy Alliance*
Show

Having finally understood the one weakness of the terrifying creatures of the east, Tiaki proposed a new strategy to the Teacher Kororia. By using the same beverages as before, perhaps a trail of sorts could be left out, leading the warriors directly to where they needed to be. Though it took some discussion, the urgency of the situation resulted in a relatively quick approval, and the newest armies of Miru Miru spent several weeks surveying the lands of the Pojanese Raiders and installing sweet shacksTM for the Magaramachi to stumble across. By carefully leading them behind the enemy lines at the right time, Tiaki would take just enough control to consider them an asset in the upcoming fight.
ECO - Impress Merchants in Region 161 with Pojanese Raider Bands.ECO - Buyout TP2 in Region 149 for Giant Cleaner Wrasse.TBA

*Non-Actions*
Spy non-action.Allow members of the GREG to move units through Aniwana if necessary.Resist all buyouts, sways, and any conversions not by the Way.Purchase Seeker Barnacles from DNA for 1 favor.Acclaim Splendid Miru Miru.
*Spoiler: They Truly Are Splendid*
Show

_I am fully aware this does nothing mechanically._
Having met and established basic relations with all the other seas of the warm tropics, the Taikans come to the realization that none of those cultures came close to their beauty. Though friendly with a majority of those nearby, in the end, the glorious Golden City of Kanapa and bubble gardens far and wide through Aniwana take the top spot, and deserves to be known to the world as a true cultural center.
Continue the monumental undertaking that is the Aniwana Mall (4/5).



*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show

_Favors_:
ABS = 1
CCA = 0
DNA = 1 - 1 -> 0

_Treasure_ = 4

----------


## Lumaeus

The Rebelborn Myriad
Turn 1, Round 18

Leader: The Father Rebellious
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 1
Economy: 3
*Faith: 9*
Intrigue: 2
1 Treasure
4 Units
*Spoiler: Regional Fluff*
Show


*Spoiler: Dead Seas*
Show


Those (relatively) few Kiwa and Riftlings of the Unity suffered to remain slash exploited as slave labor totally contribute some of themselves into the Ennead's sacrifice to Gwen, out of politeness to their guests.



Faith: The one to fix my clergy

Faith:

Faith:

Faith:

Faith:

Economy | Faith (Censer): Join bank for real now

Non-actions:
Allow ESP to copy Censer if they desire
Accept no trade goods nor tech.
Resist nothing 
Accept literally anything the Gravetenders do
Scorn ABS, whose silence and inscrutability is to blame for all our ills
Acclaim Sersi for her dedication to peace

----------


## Tychris1

*The Lighthouse*


Ruler: Divine Mistress Adiratna, Lady of the Vessel, First Handmaiden of Radiant Indah, and Keeper of the Blade
Regions: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22, 26
D: 6
M: 6
E: 5
F: 10
I: 3

Actions:
1) Intrigue: The Hollow Vessel begins to Track a Titan at the edge of Region 1, beginning a Titan Hunt! He skulks from the shadow of the Divine Mistress in search of the empyrean children of our holy lady Most Radiant Indah. Roll (13 with Beast Collar)
2) Intrigue: SECRET
3) Faith Special 10 MIRACLE!: Bolster the Blessings of Radiant Indah for all those who worship her!
4) Faith: Convert Region 16 HS 1 to Crimson Chant
5) Military: Raise Unit
6) Military: Raise Unit


Non-Actions: Resist all conversions and buyouts unless noted otherwise

Attempt to shape our Goddess' influence towards converting to Crimson Chant

Stats next round 
D: 6
M: 7
E: 5
F: 10
I: 4

*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Regions Owned: 7, 17, 18, 19, 22 and 26

TPs owned: 
Siren Extract TP 2 and 3 Region 2
Treasures and Artifacts TP 1 Region 7 (Support)
Delights of Moonlight TP 1 Region 17
Carcinized Architects TP 2 Region 20
Jaderock Coral TP 2 Region 21
Sandfish TP 2 Region 22
Blood Pearls TP 3 Region 26
Tiny Turtles TP 2 Region 28

Units Owned: 1/14 Maximum
Treasure Owned: 3

Heroes: 
The Hollow Vessel (Beast) 8

Titan Remains:
1x Coruscating Eel Blood Sample (Radiant Indah)

Artifacts Owned:
War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: +2 to Tac Man
The Radiant Blade: When wielded by a commander in battle, Gain +1 to battle rolls per charge on the sword. The sword gains a charge for every 2 casualties in combat and can hold a maximum of 3. Each charge adds 10% own casualties and loses all gained charges if not used in combat for 1 round.
The Round Table: Any country may sponsor The Round Table for one round as a Diplomacy or Economy action. Once per turn, the owner of the Round Table may pay 3 effective regions of distance to skip to a sponsor's capital for a roll relating to a Titan Hunt or Titan-related investigation and receive +1 to the roll. The owner of The Round Table may not sponsor themself.

Champions Lance - boosts Champions that use it, or bonus to an Impress Aristocracy attempt.
Beasts Collar - boosts Beasts that use it, or bonus to a Sack attempt.
Trappers Net - boosts Trappers that use it, or bonus to a Coercion attempt.
Stalkers Cloak - boosts Stalkers that use it, or bonus to a Technology theft attempt.

Radiant Blade Charges: 0/3

Miracle Communion: 
LIT only takes 5%/10% additional casualties from losing Maneuvering when one or both sides are attempting to use the Eel to their advantage.
LIT is not affected by the increased effective region count for distance losses and distance penalties where the Eel is present, and regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent only count as 1 additional region for the purpose of distance losses and distance penalties for LIT.
LITs Supports will not become Open in regions where the Eel Without End is omnipresent.
LIT may attempt to shape what the Eel Without End converts Holy Centers to when it enters a region for the second time.
The Eel Without End will not Coerce LITs Trading Posts unless those are the only Trading Posts in the region.
LIT may use a Faith action to try to direct the path of the Eel Without End each turn.

Giantslayers have +1 Depth access and may go on Titan Hunts and have several additional options relating to characters/the artifacts obtained.

[Titan Hunt Mechanics]
A Titan Hunt is a multi-stage process that takes place over several years as the Giantslayer seeks to fulfill their namesake. Each stage requires at least one action and occupies a character (Ruler, General, or Spy), and may have Unexpected Consequences.

Stage 1: Tracking and Studying
An Intrigue action may be used to Track a Titan to find a suitable target; high rolls may make it easier to Study and Trap the discovered Titan. An Intrigue action may also be used to Study a Titan to investigate a known Titan's characteristics, behaviors, and other unique traits, which gives more information about the Titan and may reveal weaknesses or other benefits for later stages.

Stage 2: Pursuit and Trapping
Once a Titan is discovered, a Military action may be used to either Pursue or Trap the Titan. A successful Pursuit results in a slain Titan and an enormous trophy, allowing the Giantslayer to Harvest Remains, while a successful Trapping will allow the Giantslayer to attempt to Tame the captured Titan.

Stage 3: Tame Titan or Harvest Remains
A slain Titan leaves behind Titanic Remains, which may be Harvested with a TN 12 Economy action. A successful roll yields 1 Titanic Remains (2 on a Great Success). More powerful Titans may have greater rewards, and unique Remains may also be possible to acquire from Titans which have already breached [appear in Terror sections and such].

An attempt may be made to tame a captured Titan with a Faith action. The TN and effects of this depend on the nature of the Titan in question.

[Using Remains]

The initial options for utilizing Remains are as follows:
Display Trophy - Can spend 1 Remains as a Diplomacy action to Exhibit Great Work without the use of a Diplomacy 5. The work type will always be 'Trophy'.
Auction Relics - Can spend 1 or more Remains as an Economy action to gain 1 Treasure + 3 Treasure per Remains spent. May not be used to exceed the Treasure Cap.
Prepare Titan-Graft: Can spend 2 Remains as a Faith action to create a Titan-Graft. Grafts cannot be unequipped from a character once equipped, require a non-action to equip to a character, and improve the character in one specific role/capacity. Champions and Trappers cannot receive Grafts.
Craft Titanic Gear: Can spend 2 Remains as a Military action to create a piece of Titanic Gear. Titanic Gear can only be equipped by Champions, Trappers, or Rulers, grant a bonus in one specific capacity, and may be stolen as an Artifact.
Dissect Remains: Can spend 2 Remains as an Intrigue actions to uncover new methods of utilizing or dominating Titans, acquiring a Workshop artifact. Remains must be from a Titan of appropriate type for Workshop in question.

These options may be expanded by acquiring Workshops via the Dissect Remains option.

[Generals and Spies]
By virtue of their experience with Titans, Giantslayers have access to specialized vocations for Generals and Spies, as listed below. Each character may only have one vocation.
Champions:
A disciplined vocation for Generals, earned by spending a nonaction to undergo specialized training with the Champions Lance. Adept at Pursuit, and capable in Trapping. 

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Champions have access to a unique Tactical Doctrine, Approach Of The Challenger: On a Tactical Maneuvering victory, a Duel between the Commanders of both sides is rolled, rolling 2d8 plus the commanders Military score for each. The winner gains a +4 bonus to their battle roll, while the loser suffers a -4 penalty to their leader loss roll; on a tie, both sides instead simply receive a -2 penalty to their leader loss roll. 

The enemy may choose to accept the challenge, in which case they gain a +2 bonus on their Duel roll by fighting on their terms, but their own Tactical Doctrine does not activate, even on a Tactical Maneuvering victory. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact and piece of Titanic Gear the Champion carries gives them a +1 bonus to their Duel roll.

Approach Of The Challenger may not be Perfected.

Beasts:
A primal form for Generals, achieved via spending a nonaction to undergo voluntary or voluntary transformation with the Beasts Collar. Adept in Tracking Titans and capable at Pursuit.

When commanding an army, in addition to their personal Tactical Doctrine, Beasts have access to an additional, unique Tactical Doctrine, Predatory Privilege: -1 penalty to own Tactical Maneuvering roll per two total Units involved in the battle on both sides. When controlled by a Giantslayer, each relevant artifact or Titan-Graft the Beast has been granted gives +1 to Tactical Maneuvering when attempting to use Predatory Privilege.

On a Tactical Maneuvering Victory, enemy commander must make their leader loss roll on 1d10 at a -4 penalty; if the enemy commander fails their leader loss roll, they are always killed, never captured. On a Tactical Maneuvering Defeat, the Beast must make their own leader loss roll on 1d10 instead. If a subcommander is killed as a result of Predatory Privilege, their army suffers an additional 10% casualties.

Predatory Privilege may not be Perfected.

Trappers:
An ingenious craft for indirect subterfuge, learned by Spies by spending a nonaction on intensive study of the Trappers Net. Ideal for Trapping and capable at Studying Titans.

A Trapper always counts as conducting Counterespionage in their currently infiltrated country, even if otherwise occupied. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

Stalkers:
An artful expertise in hands-on espionage, perfected by Spies through spending a nonaction to spend long hours practicing with the Stalkers Cloak. Ideal for Studying Titans and capable at Tracking.

A Stalker may Receive a Report from a country they successfully Infiltrate the same turn the country is being Infiltrated, and without spending additional actions. Giantslayers are likely to find additional uses for their talents over time.

[Artifact Effects]
Champions Lance - boosts Champions that use it, or bonus to an Impress Aristocracy attempt.
Beasts Collar - boosts Beasts that use it, or bonus to a Sack attempt.
Trappers Net - boosts Trappers that use it, or bonus to a Coercion attempt.
Stalkers Cloak - boosts Stalkers that use it, or bonus to a Technology theft attempt.

----------


## Volthawk

*The Cyphiri Union*
*Round 16*
*Regions:* Cyph-Arel (122, Capital), Pyl-Garat (129), The Emerald Tidelands (124), Carr-Narin (121)
*Ruler:* Baran Hallus
*Faith:* The Flowing Way (The Cyphiri Way)
*Diplomacy* 10 *Military* 10 *Economy* 10 *Faith* 10 *Intrigue* 2
*Voice of Harmony:* *Lyric* 10 *Passion* 10?
*Merchant Marine*


*Actions*
_End of Turn Ruler Increases: +1 Military, +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy_ 
Research Military Technology [Military 10] - Unrolled 
*Spoiler: Reanimation Colonies*
Show


Note: Pending approval. may be changed.

_Originally envisioned by Arnel Belar to bring the ancient creatures who remains were found in the wastes back to a semblance of life, reanimation colonies are interdependent networks of engineered organisms, serving the purposes of muscles, organs and any other tissues necessary to make a dead body move again (the colonies don't quite work right with inorganic or plant matter), creating creatures Arnel refers to as the Reborn, directed through chemical commands picked up by specialised receptors, and sensory organs that are trained to recognise friend from foe. The science of bionecroengineering is still quite young, and thus far the creatures made from the colonies aren't particularly more effective than a normal soldier - Reborn using the titanic skeletons found in the wastes are slow, lurching things, finding difficulty in moving the heavy fossilised bone, and while they're mostly theoretical (the Cyphiri lacking the...raw materials to make them on any meaningful scale, and Arnel not particularly caring to try) Reborn made with smaller corpses may be a more agile, but still not much of a much for a trained army. They are, however, quite useful cannon fodder and forces paired with Reborn contingents can use them to avoid taking some of the losses that would have otherwise been taken by living, sentient soldiers._

*Prerequisites:* Graduated Symbiosis, Resource: Corpses/Skeletons*
*Category:* Mounts & Warbeasts
*Effect:* -10% to own casualties

_Fluff_Raise Unit (Wonder triggered; 3 Treasure for +1 Unit) [Military] - Unrolled
_The Council Fund does no more hiring from the Exchange, happy with the size the Retainer Guard is currently at - large enough to ensure they won't get massively outnumbered by attackers (although some argue that it's still not enough), but small enough to not a budgetary burden. Despite that, there are still new military forces being put together in the Union. 

The first are the Order of Knights of the Cavern of Arthan (usually shortened to the Knights of Arthan by most Cyphiri, including the majority of the knights themselves), having recruited to a large enough number that those among them ready and willing to fight in battle (many deciding instead to focus on more backline, logistical or otherwise supportive means of contribution than actually fighting) can form a significant military force in and of themselves, pledged to assist the Retainer Guard in times of trouble - in Renald's plans and organisation of the Union's military, they're put down as skirmishers, more mobile and sneaky than the main Kalan-dominated army (taking advantage of their background as opportunity scouts and the natural abilities of the Cyphiri) but also less well-trained, disciplined, and capable of staying solid in the middle of fierce battles. 

The second are a group quietly hired by Ashal Hallus from the Exchange - she'd learned about the old private force House Hallus (well, just the Hallus family at the time) used to own, and how they were signed over to service in the Stewards' military, and how Baran had seen little need to replace them. She disagreed, and so gathered up a band of kucen mercenaries loyal to her and House Hallus rather than the Retainer Guard and the Council Fund. She didn't yet know if the distinction would matter in the years to come, but she felt...safer knowing that it was there._Establish Cultural Identity: Bringers of Peace (Troubled Supports) [Diplomacy 10] - Unrolled
_Fluff_Establish Marriage Claim on 126 [Diplomacy] - Not rolled yet (Diplomacy 10)
_Fluff_Prospect 121 [Economy] - 17, 2 TPs Discovered
_Fluff_Buyout TP2 of 127 [Economy] - Not rolled yet (2d8 CI + Economy 10)
_Fluff_

*Nonactions*
Allow militaries from signatories of the Flowing Peace to move through Cyphiri waters without interference.Provide Cobalt Dye to the Ironkelp Order through the trade route.Continue a Monumental Undertaking - Arellian Mural (3/5)
*Spoiler*
Show


TBD

Change Ruler Dynastically to Ashal Hallus (Diplomacy 4 Military 4 Economy 6 Faith 5 Intrigue 3)
Actual stats one less than noted in roll post because I am apparently incapable of remembering ruler changeover rules properly
_Fluff_

*News and Rumours*
TBD

*Houses and Families of the Cyphiri Union*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Hasn't been updated for a few rounds now, need to get on that. Will be done once ruler changeover is completed, to fit the new order of things.*
These days many families are organised into Houses, a group of families led by a family that is part of the Union Council that have certain legal and economic ties and obligations, so the following is organised to suit. As always, there are many more families than this (in and out of the listed Houses), and more Houses, but these are the ones mentioned in the fluff so far.

The Council Fund
*TPs:* 122.1
*Other:* Arthan's Head
The Council Fund is organised like a Cyphiri family but without any kind of central bloodline, its numbers drawn from every Union Council family - the family itself, not the wider House (a technicality based on the wordings involved with the laws that established the House system, but one few of the Council families wish to change). Similarly, a significant amount of its assets come from the Council families, one of the obligations involved in joining the Council being to contribute a proportion of their assets to the Fund, the rest being assets created by the Fund using those contributions. Its role in the Union is intended to essentially be a neutral party and wealth reserve, one not beholden to one family, although council families use past loyalties and political maneuvering to push their interests, and in the restructuring of the Union House Hallus has more influence than the dominant family would have in the old days of the Union. One of their major roles is that of managing mercenaries - the Retainer Guard is a force of mercenaries hired on a long-term basis that answer to the Fund and are sent out as and when a family requires assistance beyond the scope of their own mercenaries, and if the Cyphiri ever go to war it is the Fund that will have military command (under the guidance of the Council). Beyond that, they're also the major investor in the photospore networks across Cyphiri waters and out to major Cyphiri holdings elsewhere, they're one of the largest buyers of Cyphiri gold, and they're the caretakes of Arthan's Head who decide which families can hire it out.
- Artan: The head of the arm of the Council Fund that works with mercenaries, and the one who made the early (but now irrelevant) deals with the Kalan Company that led to the diplomatic/economic foothold needed to secure the Fund's current mercenary force. As that force developed into the Retainer Guard, she's leveraged her role in things to become one of the major players in the military, developing a strong interest in battle tactics and strategy despite the typical Cyphiri attitude towards such things. Her parents were followers of the Flowing Way who named her for Arthan, but she doesn't adhere to the Way much herself.

House Hallus
*TPs:* 122.2, 173.1
*Supports:* 122 (Aristocratic/Mercantile), 111 (Aristocratic)
*Other:* Cultural Exchange with COS, Lesser Piryon Mayan
*House Families:* Belar
Once just the most important family in the field of research and development, the Hallus family are now the most powerful family in the Union. After taking the position of the Ulnesh, the Hallus family have set about restructing and legalising many aspects of the Union Council and the wider Cyphiri Union, leading to the establishment of the House system and the Union's current strength.
- Baran Hallus: The actual head of the Hallus family, and the one directing their recent political moves. He has great respect for Pelir's work, and tends to indulge her requests. He's got broader interests than the average Cyphiri, taking an interest in the military conflicts that have gone on around the known world, and making plans for diplomatic efforts beyond those that are business-related.
- Ashal Hallus: Baran's daughter (born during round 9), Baran putting time and funds into prophecies around her led to Prophetic Education being established.
- Pelir Hallus: The pioneer of Hallus biotech research, and the mind between most notable recent Cyphiri advancements. She's not the head of the family but has enough influence through the family to get what they want, if possible, with the Belar family being one example of this. She's quite fond of Costa Sereia, having used much of their technology in her work since meeting them.
- Lanit Hallus: One of Baran's main diplomatic agents and representatives. She's spent a lot of time in Orope in the past, trying to help the Telan stabilise and gain control of the merchants there, and the failure there has left a stain on her record that she's never been happy about. Since then, she's been assigned to coordinate with House Ulnesh in the Emerald Tidelands, a task she's working hard at in order to regain her standing within the family.

Belar
*Supports:* 140 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Wayfinder, Gulgolet Shero'ah Hakkol
A small family of explorers, eager to strike out into the unknown to find enough of value to make them rich. They established a mutually beneficial relationship with Pelir Hallus some years ago, with her finanicially backing their expeditions in exchange for her hearing first about their results and in general keeping the spark of adventure going within the Union, and with the establishment of the House system they've fallen fully under the banner of House Hallus. They're also the ones in charge of waste exploration and exploitation, journeying out in their ship, Wayfinder, and using gifts from the Abyssal Stewards to find anything of value out there.
 - Retak Belar: The head of the Kelad, and one more focused around the ecoomics of their operations than the actual work they carry out. As such, he's very close to the Hallus, wanting to ensure further funding and the other benefits of being part of House Hallus keep coming.
 - Rendal Belar: The captain of Wayfinder, the Kelad's ship built to venture out into the wastes. He's a devout follower of the Flowing Way who believes that uncovering the mysteries of the wastes may provide some kind of hidden insight to the secrets of the Way.
 - Arnel Belar: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Keeps well-informed about discoveries across the world, and primarily works with networks of small interconnected organisms.

House Ulnesh
*Holy Sites:* 122.1, 124.2, 124.3, 153.1
*Supports:* 122 (Clerical), 124 (Clerical/Aristocratic)
*House Families:* Carral
Formerly the dominant power among the Cyphiri families, before the ascendancy of the Hallus family. Originally, they split their interests between a very strong agricultural base and ways of leveraging said strength in political and economic endeavours, but as more and more food is imported, the Union grows beyond their capabilities to feed, and other families take bites out of their agricultural empire, they've been finding that strength waning. These days, they instead leverage their high status among Cyphiri followers of the Flowing Way, with Werran Ulnesh their leader, to secure power. There was once a great rivalry between Ulnesh and Hallus, strengthened by the Hallus takeover, but these days they're almost cordial as the Ulnesh support Hallus ventures in the Union Council while the Hallus help them with their own plans focused around the Emerald Tidelands.
 - Werran Ulnesh: A devoted follower of the Way, close to Garren, excited to spread the Flowing Way to new lands, very curious about the way other countries and faiths work. He became the most influential Ulnesh after their fall from dominance, as his rapport with Cyphiri followers was separate from his family's business, and since Garren's death has taken control over the family as it focuses on its new direction.
 - Relas Ulnesh: The member of Ulnesh's leadership council most pushing for them to retake the top spot, and the main opposition to its current direction. She was originally Garren's preferred successor, but in the years before his death disagreements between the two meant she lost his direct support. She's proven herself to be a competent leader in her position, though, putting to bed many doubts people had when she was younger.
 - Helad Ulnesh: The man in charge of coordinating loans between the Ulnesh and other Cyphiri families, deciding who gets the offers and how they're repaid/the influence gained is otherwise used. Was once the favourite among most of the family to succeed Garren, but the family's shift in direction led to him being passed over in favour of Werran. He still has notable influence among other Cyphiri families due to his ability to leverage the loans, though, and he's been busy trying to bring various families into House Ulnesh.
 - Neyran Ulnesh: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Still keeps an interest in the agricultural development that originally gave House Ulnesh its edge, despite that losing focus for the wider family, and otherwise works to integrate foreign technology and techniques with Cyphiri methodology.

Carral
*TPs:* 123.1
*Supports:* 123 (Mercantile)
Small decentralised family who were once down on their luck and turned to the Bone-Grinder's Guild of [112] to try to make a new future for themselves. Their attempts to become more influential in the Guild ended up gaining them little, but the expedition eastwards that the Bone-Grinders sponsored has borne fruit for them, and they are now based in that region and have established themselves as a dominant mercantile power in the region by selling on imports from the Kelad.

House Telan
*TPs:* 109.1, 114.2, 118.1, 118.2, 134.2
*Supports:* 126, 139 (Mercantile)
*Other:* CYP-OKI Trade Route
*House Families:* Kelad
Previously a minor family in one of Cyph-Arel's cities, now dedicated to the trade route between the Cyphiri and Middish. Operate a network of camps, rest stops and small businesses catering to those taking said route, and established the route itself. Has control over part of Orope's Giantbane Seed industry, along with investing in some nearby regions. Current leaders in fields relating to Supernatic Propogation, due to their ties to the Middish. They've ended up on the Hallus side of the Ulnesh/Hallus split in the Council, due to the family helping them secure the Cobalt Dye they now sell to the Middish.
 - Tarpan Telan: Head of the Telan, now living in Orope full-time. Quite fond of the Middish, and their interpretations of the Flowing Way. Approves of the Hallus' shift towards a standing mercenary retainer, the Middish attitudes towards war and battle having rubbed off a little.
 - Yanmet Telan: Tarpan's second in command, handling things on the Cyph-Arel side of the business and dealing with the other Cyphiri families.

Kelad
*TPs:* 117.1
*Supports:* 118 (Mercantile)
Another minor family, and one that's been very active in sending out opportunity scouts to the regions nearby to the Cyph-Arel - Orope trade route. They're not planning on making many big attention-grabbing moves for the time being, but have a plan to acquire resources vital to the efforts of other families and sell it on to them at a profit. In recent decades, they've been having a lot of troubles with the Black Pearls, many of their major holdings being in waters that the syndicate holds sway in.
 - Nalrin Kelad: An influential family member in the wake of the disruption brought by the Black Pearls, and very outspoken about her views of the syndicate. 

House Pylet
*TPs:* 129.2
*Supports:* 125, 129 (Mercantile)
*Other:* Pyl-Garat (129)
One of the Union Council families, and the main one driving colonisation attempts. Has a great deal of influence with the smaller families and the colonists of Pyl-Garat, but is beholden to the Hallus in turn - an obligation they are trying to weasel out of as much as possible, not wanting to turn against old friends in the Ulnesh family but having found the offer from the Hallus too good to turn down.
 - Hapat Pylet: The head of the Pylet family, the main family in control of Pyl-Garat. Doesn't have the best reputation among followers of the Flowing Way, between many statements he has made that were critical of it, and the fact that many of the people living in Pyl-Garat have ended up following the tenets of Sakurado instead. The man himself appears to follow neither faith.
 - Rala Pylet: One of the three top researchers below Pelir. Primarily interested in the animals of the oceans, and the ways that their traits can be used in biotechnology.



*Statistics*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Special Actions Available:_ Diplomacy 10
_Special Actions Used:_ Diplomacy 5, Military 5, Economy 5, Economy 10, Faith 5, Faith 10

*Diplomacy*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Reputation/Favours*
_The Abyssal Stewards:_ Rep 2, -1 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Sacks and Coercion 
 - Friendly: +2 to resist Secret Actions
_The Chelonian Chora:_ Rep 4, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to resist Supports becoming Open or Unruly
 - Friendly: Distance Losses triggered every fourth region; -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target is adjacent to/has a CCA base)
 - Favoured: Can pay 4 regions to ship to a region with a CCA base from another CCA base; can Seek Aid after an action has been rolled 1/round
 - Bell-Keeper: Can ring the Bell of Resolution as a Faith action to roll another action as 1d6/8+6.
 - Voice of Harmony: Various benefits
_The Divine Nacre:_ Rep 2, 0 Favours (Expected Change: None)
 - Welcome: +1 to Exploration, Prospecting and Colonisation
 - Friendly: +2 to Investigations
_International Prestige:_ Prestige Rank 4, 1 Prestige (Expected Change: None)
 - Respected: +1 to Establishing and Pressing Claims and Promoting Claimants
 - Admired: +1 to attempt/resist Sway and Impress actions
 - Emulated: +2 to Raise Reputation, Slander and Resist Slander; use Cultural Identities through CIs twice a round; vassals can use your CIs and lieges your perfected tactical doctrines
 - Envy of the World: Host events as a non-action, all attributes below 4 count as 4 for rolls

*Bases*
122: Reefback Nursery
124: Smoking Garden

*Cultural Exchanges*
Costa Sereia

*Cultural Identities*
None

*Great Works*
The Palranic Anthology (Literature; kept in Cyph-Arel)



*Military*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Units:_ 2 (Expected Change: +2)
_Unit Cap:_ 13 (Base 3 + 3 Regions + 6 Supports + 1 wonder)

*Aristocratic Support*
91, 122, 129, 101, 111, 124

*Generals*
Renald (Mil 8): Prime Targets (Free Sack attempt on offence, -2 enemy leader loss on defence, -20% own and enemy casualties)

*Perfected Tactical Doctrines*
None

*Fortresses*
None

*Military Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Supermarine Artillery
Dropping Weapons
+1 to battle and maneuvering rolls in Depth 0 regions/
Supernatic Propogation, Photospore Signalling, R: Giantsbane Seeds
No





*Economy*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Treasure:_ 3 (Expected Change: +0; Rate 2 - 3 Actions + 1 Mammomachines)

*Trade Posts*
_Effective Total TPs_ 18
_Treasure Rate_ 2

*Foreign TPs with Owned Mercantile Support* 3
Trade Post
Resource
Use
Support
Rate

109.1
Swarm Ash
Bitter Tourism
Open
1

117.1
Biolumiscent Tunicates
Support of 118, Holographic Certification
Costa Sereia
1

118.1
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

118.2
Domesticated Sea Cows
Support of 126/129/139
Cyphiri
2

122.1
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

122.2
Native Gold
Joined-Stalk Companies
Cyphiri
2

127.1
Ray-Ear Seaweed
Support of 121/122/123/140
Black Pearls
0

129.2
Nutritious Silt
Support of 125
Cyphiri
2

134.2
Cobalt Dye
None
Costa Sereia
1

173.1
Tiny Tubeworms
Filtration Grafts
None
1

186.1
Mammoth Seals
Seeker Barnacles
None
1



*Mercantile Support*
118, 122, 123, 125, 126, 129, 139, 140, 170

*Cities*
Union Mercenary Exchange (129; Sacks)

*Trade Routes*
Cyphiri - Ironkelp Knights
Cyphiri - Kar-Nath Hegemony

*Specialised Ships*
Wayfinder

*Civilian Technologies*
Technology
Type
Effect
Requirements
Met?

Composite Grafting
Starter
None
None
Yes

Graduated Symbiosis
Starter
None
None
Yes

Megafaunal Tailoring
Starter
None
None
Yes

Photospore Signalling
Starter
None
None
Yes

Supernatic Propogation
Starter
None
None
Yes

Trophic Deconvolution
Starter
None
None
Yes

Anoxic Adaptation
Border (Access)
Cross Brackish Borders
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution
Yes

Bitter Tourism
Border (Access)
Cross Glacial Borders
R: Heat Source
Yes

Filtration Grafts
Border (Access)
Cross Toxic Borders
Composite Grafting, R: Filter Feeders
Yes

Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses
None
Yes

Papershell Draft-Cuttle
Border (Bonus)
Ignore the distance penalty from Briny borders twice/round, doesn't affect distance losses; +1 Prospect in depth 0 Colonies
Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation
Yes

Bioluminescent Navigation
Depth
Allows access to Depth 1 regions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Holographic Certification
Action Bonus
+1 to resist Undermine Support actions
Photospore Signalling
Yes

Joined-Stalk Companies
Action Bonus
Expeditions reward 1 Treasure instead of +1 to a Buyout, Great Success gives automatic control of a TP instead of 1 Treasure, wastes exempt.
Composite Grafting, R: Precious Minerals
Yes

Adventuring Parties
Action Bonus
Can send Missions from any region with owned Aristocratic Support
Photospore Signalling, R: Skilled Labour
No

Seeker Barnacles
Action Bonus
Can send Expeditions from any region with an owned Trade Post
Graduated Symbiosis, R: Megafauna
Yes

Traveling Scholars
Ruler
Roll and drop 1 additional d4 when adopting a new non-dynastic ruler
R: Talented/Knowledgeable Labour
No

Mamomachines
Economy
Regain 1 Treasure per 3 spent in a round
None?
Yes





*Faith*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Faith Holy Sites:_ 

*Clerical Support*
122, 124, 126

*Organised Faith Bonuses*
+1 to Impress Actions
Cultural Identity for Buyouts
Prophetic Education (Roll twice for Economy and choose either result when changing rulers dynastically)

*Artefacts*
_Arthans Head_ As an action (that can be associated with any stat), the owner of Arthan's Head can select a region for the Head to focus on in the next round. This provides a +1 bonus to all actions targeting that region that use the same stat as the action used to focus the Head in the round before.
_Shero'ah Hakkol_ One Prospect action per turn in a Wastes region gains a +2 bonus.
_Lesser Piryon Mayan_ Reduces the action cost of Projects in one region by one action as long as exactly one actions worth of progress is added to the Project each turn and the Piryon Mayan remains in the region the entire time. Currently applicable to Projects with an action cost of 5 (or more). As the Piryon Mayan grows, this effect may improve.

*Holy Orders*
None

*Miracles*
Bones of the Ocean - Wastes TPs owned by Cyphiri Way countries count as Holy Sites



*Intrigue*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spies*
None



*Claims*
*Spoiler*
Show


122 - Historicity, Integration
124 - Confederation



*Total Passive Effects*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Actions*
Buyouts: 2d8 CI
Impress: +1 Prestige, +1 Religion
Sway: +1 Prestige
Exploration: +1 Nacre Rep
Prospecting: +1 Nacre Rep, +2 Artefact (1/round, Wastes only)
Colonisation: +1 Nacre Rep
Claims: +1 Prestige

*Defensive*
Resist Coercion: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Sack: +1 Steward Rep
Resist Secret: +2 Steward Rep
Resist Supports becoming Open/Unruly: +1 Chora Rep
Resist Sway/Impress: +1 Prestige

*Misc*
Merchant Marine: Extra Economy action, 15 treasure cap, can spend 3 treasure on a roll, foreign TPs in mercantile support regions count towards treasure, can provide two resources through a trade route
Friendly with the Chora: -0.5 distance penalty (-1 if target region has/is adjacent to a Nursery, unit distance losses triggered every 4 effective regions
Favoured by the Chora: Pay 4 regions to skip to any region with a CCA base for distance penalty purposes, make 1 post-roll Seek Aid a round
Building Materials: 3/3 project actions count double 

*Union Mercenary Exchange*
+1 to Mil actions in 129 (own Aristo support)
Can always coerce trade posts in 129 (own Aristo support)
+1 unit cap (own Merc support)
1 extra defender in 129 (own Merc support)
2/round, spend 3 Treasure to recruit 2 units with one action (own region and both supports)

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

TITAN OF INDUSTRY
Turn 18
??????? ??????

*
MAWbel v2.6* [Songstress]
*Dip:* [*4*]
*Mil:* [*3*]
*Eco:* [*6*]
*Fai:* [*9*]
*Int:* [*6*]

Next Turn: +1 +1 +1

Actions
Eco
?
??
???
????
?????


Non-action
Begin assembling Region 61, Verja (Region Write Up Draft)
Attend a private conference with the Ennead.



Oppose Dominion Intrusions.
Black Noise (Spy 7): guard and anti espionage
Maleficent Herring Cluster [Holy Order]:


Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/sways/conversions/etc (through a resist roll, a -2 penalty, or both, as applicable).
Automatically oppose all unauthorized Buyout, Sways, or Impress actions within holdings ESP has Merchant Support in.
Automatically oppose all unauthorized Conversion, Sways, or Impress actions within holdings ESP has Clergy Support in.
Conversion Authorization: Allow and support any conversions to The Eternal Communion.
Buyout Authorization: Approve of the Buyout of TP 3 of Maleficent Jello by KNH.
Always utilize The [Toy] Hammer whenever possible to make it such that when you spend 3 Actions on a Great Project, to help these contribute to 4 actions total.



Plastic Flower Recycling Routine
Contender Trade Route Pool: RFT, LUX, DPB
Treasure Spent This Turn: ?
If Treasure Spent ≥ Trade Route Countries
Then Skip redundant rolling phase, apply 1 treasure to all countries
Give 1 Treasure to: ? ?? ???






*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show




Treasure: 14/15
Passive Treasure Income: +3
Next Turn: 17/15 Treasure



Region 51 (Magma Falls) (Capital) (Fortress) (City)
Resource (Immortal Jellyfish) XXX / ESP / Open / City(ESP) (x2)
TP 2 of 49 Ivory Legionnaires
TP 2 of 52 Large Minerals
TP 2, 3 of Herrings 
TP 1, 2, 3 of 57 Woven Seaweed (x2)
TP 1 of 58 Warped Shells (x2)
TP 3 of 60 Fertile Soil (x2)
TP 2 of Pelagic Graftsmer in 66 (x2)
TP 3 of Piezo in 67
TP 1, 2 of 66 Graftsmer 
TP 1 of 68 (Glass)
TP 3 of 71 (Dragon Scales)
TP 1 of W22 (Unblemished Wreckage)

Merchant Supports
Region 51, 56 57, 58, 60, 63, 66, 68Clerical Supports
Region 56, 57, 58 (MAM), 47, 51 (ESP)

Artifacts
Plastic Flower
Mechanics: For every treasure you spend in a single round, a randomly selected Player that you have a Trade Route with gains one treasure at the end of the round.
Toy Hammer
When you spend 3 actions on a Project, get a fourth one for free.
Ships
Big Boulder


Trade Routes
RFT
LUX
DPB

*Mission Statement/Core Values:*
Secure *Industrialize* emotional software within Polar (Hivemind and Isolate Alike) against outside intrusions.
Guarantee long term *s*ecurity for the corporate entity known as Eternal Spring.
Engage in cooperative crowdfunding and projects to *b*ring Prosperity unto all lifeforms.

Faith Dossier in Round 16 Post: Give The Eternal Communion A Soul

*Spoiler: Shell Counting*
Show

----------


## mystic1110

* 

Leader: Shark King, Herald of the God-Fish

D:4. E:2 M:10 F:7 I:6*
Regions - Units:

The Polar Dogmatists are in Region 175 and gain 1 Units and are at 8 Units.
Temperate-Old Guard are in Region 142 and gain 2 Units and are at 7 Units
Tropical-Hooligans are in Region 185 and remain at 6 Units

*Shark People  (Polar-Dogmatists)  Actions:*

Military -  [    ]

*Shark People  (Temperate-Old Guard)  Actions:*

Military -  Attack Region 118 (142>121>122>119>118) with 7 Units, Gwasgymarchog (Mil 8 commander), 10 Mil and One Thousand Arms Tac Doc and 1 Treasure.

*Shark People  (Tropical-Hooligans)  Actions:*

Military -  Sack 158.1 (Roll: )

*Shark People  (Holders of the SHORB)  Actions:*

Military - Sack 158.2 (Roll: )

*Non-Actions*

1. Accept all TPs, Techs, Treasure and Artifacts

*Spoiler: Diaspora*
Show

Units: 
Polar: 7
Tropical: 7

Treasure: 5
Trade Posts:
56.1  Herring (FOOD)

General: Gwasgymarchog (8) - Tac Doc - One Thousand Arms (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)

----------


## JBarca

Round 18
*The Shifting Ennead*
Danabae (69), Maurente (74), The Cathedral of Movement (67), Sketi (68), Raconensae (73), The Dead Seas (60)
*Led by King Akkoroas*
D9 ; M10 ; E8 ; F2 ; I5

*Actions* 
*[ECO Buyout TP ??.?]* *[ECO Buyout TP ??.?]* 
*[INT Secret]*
Plans are laid. Oaths are taken. Beaks are dispatched.*[INT Recruit Spy]* 

*[FAI Seek Aid]* 
*[FAI Offer a sacrifice to Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice]* 
A third of the polyps and Kiwa taken or killed are dumped into the abyss, along with a song of the Nautilites and Mer. Though communication may not be feasible, they still make the attempt - the conflict with Tadgceallachmarix's minions is recounted, and offers of peaceful coexistence are extended.


*Non-Actions*
 Treasure Count at round start - 0 Unit count at round start - 13 Condemn KNH (Per Scorn For The Condemned PRS). _The Hegemony defended an assumed Titan, and this was deemed acceptable by the local powers, so the Doflein took matters into their own hands. Then, when it benefited them, they aligned themselves with a known Titan to assault Danabae. They utilized the malice of a hostile, eldritch entity for political gain. This cannot be allowed to stand for the precedent it sets._ Acclaim DPB (Per Admiration For The Acclaimed PRS). _OpeanSEA has been the Ennead's staunchest military ally for decades. In fact, the willingness of Deep Blue to sacrifice so many of its members in defense of Danabae is considered the most noble act taken by a foreign polity in history._ With the nobility of Danabae back under something approximating control, King Akkoroas invites his agents to make their reports. Initially, near nothing useful is presented to the King and his Princes. Soon, however, a young woman called Pelegrina comes forward with a promising pattern: the majority of grafts taken by the ingrates were easily obtainable by the Spring and their trading partners. Within a week, Pelegrina offers another two theories, but her initial pitch is what sticks in the king's mind and is acted upon. With this new young spy proving valuable, Prince Telian and a handful of other advisors reward her, while the king makes an announcement, through his various heralds:

*"The Eternal Spring has laid waste to the foundations of peace that the noble nodes of OpenSEA have so carefully constructed. By initiating an attack based in deceit and trickery, they have torn open wounds that are only now beginning to heal, ruining the scabs that would, in normal circumstances, hold back the very rot that is now being invited in through scheming. It is with great sadness that we have learned this horrid turn of events, and it is with great hopefulness that a representative of the MAWbel entity Songstress is invited to speak in Danabae."*


*Reports and Discoveries*



Ruler Stats R17: 
D: 9
M: 10
E: 8
F: 2                                                                         POLAR
I: 5
New Ruler: No

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show

Technologies
Type
Name
Effect(s)
Required Resource?

S
Composite Grafting
N/A
N/A

S
Graduated Symbiosis
N/A
N/A

S
Trophic Deconvolution
N/A
N/A

C
Electrodialytic Staurozoa
Ignore Effective Distance from Briny 2/rd
N/A

C
Holographic Certification
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support
Photospore Signaling, Bioluminescent Ink

M
Devolving Standardized Integrations
+1 to Battles following destroying enemy units in battle
Composite Grafting

C
Anoxic Adaptation
Brackish (green) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution

C
Bitter Tourism
Glacial (black) border crossing
Heat Source

M
Razor Current Netting
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to maneuvering rolls when attacking with a foothold or defending
Composite Grafting, Glass

M
Filtration Grafts
Toxic (red) border crossing
Composite Grafting, Filter Feeders

M
Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations
Increase DSI bonus to +2
Devolving Standardized Integrations, Composite Grafting

C
Scrying
Great Success on Seek Aid grants a +2
Shiny Objects

M
-
N/A
N/A




*Spoiler: Mechanical Bookkeeping*
Show


Trading Posts Owned: 2
Gravelglass: 68.2Maleficent Jelly 51.3

*Military Units CAP: 13/16*

*Generals*
 Balelia - 9 Tulticius - 8
*Spies*
 
*Cultural Exchanges*
 GRV DPB STC SKR
*Trade Routes*
 STC
*Artifacts*

*Treasure*
0/5

*Special Actions Used*
DIP5 - Cultural Exchange DPB
MIL5 - Recruit General Tulticius
ECO5 - Specialized Ship, _The Harvester_
MIL10 - Destabilizing Mutagenic Augmentations

*Great Projects*
*Name*
*Location*
*Details*

Provinciarum Mirabilia
67, 68, 74
Massive statues of coral and living flesh harvested from serfs, coupled with tax-collection offices

The Eternal Reunion
69
A huge pit dug into the seafloor, swarming with workers and filled to the brim with factories, workshops, and gristmills, and the floor is dotted with butcheries, slaughterhouses, vats, and barbershop. Into the pit flow people, animals, and other biomaterials. Out flows the raw materials for the many experiments and projects of the Doflein.










*POLAR*

----------


## Frostwander

*Costa Sereia - Merchant Marine*
Region 134 - Palacia
Region 103 - Taifre Mandala
Turn 18


*Actions:*

1) *[Economy]* Buyout Trade Post - Region 63, TP1 using Pure Berries for Desired Import (Roll: Pending)


2) *[Economy]* Impress Merchants - Region 127, using Luminescent Crystal for Desired Import (Roll: Pending)

3) *[Pending]*

4) *[Faith]* Impress Clergy - Region 103 (Roll: Pending)
_Pending_

5) *[Faith]* Repair the Temple of Narcis
_Pending_


6) *[Intrigue]* Secret Action


*Non-actions:* 
What secrets hold the Deep?


*Spoiler: Leaders and Prominent Figures*
Show

*Leader:* Duarto Alverna (Diplomacy 7; Military 5; Economy 9; Faith 8; Intrigue 10)
End-of-turn increase: Economy +1, Faith +1
New Leader next turn: No

*Generals:* Illdo Loura (Military 8)
*Spies:* Veruha Mascerena (Intrigue 7), Circo Luto Perdida (Intrigue 8)

*Other:* Gaspar Peixoto, Business Counsel; Ildo Loura, Militia Commander; Rain Loura, Venture Financier; Havardr Perna, Priest of Desderia; Earlee Perna, Arete Priestess; Paidre Peixoto; Conseco Loura

*Spoiler: Relations of State*
Show

*Cultural Exchanges:* The Gotezhar (138); The Cyphiri Union (122); The Kar-Nath Hegemony (77)
*Trade Routes:* The Gravetenders (78)

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show

*Units:* Sereia Militia x4, Nereid Scholastic Guard x1
*Treasure:* 9
*Artifacts:* Peninah Ayin (location unknown)
*Reputation:* ABS (2); CCA (0); DNA (0); PRS (1)
*Favors:* 
*Cultural Identity:*  Practical Curiousity - 2d8 Investigations
*Capital Region:* Palacia
*Cities:* Cadid Santuario - Region 134 (+1 Sway Faction)
*Aristocrat Support:* 134(C), 103
*Effective Trading Posts 30 (3 income):* 
> _Adventuring Scholars_ - 103 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Bioluminescent Tunicates_ - 117 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Cobalt Dye_ - 134 TP1, City & Merchant Support
> _Fertile Soil_ - 60 TP1
> _Giantsbane Seeds_ - 114 TP3 & Merchant Support
> _Luminescent Crystal_ - 135 TP2
> _Mineblossom Sponge_ - 130 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Phosphorite_ - Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Plankton_ - 124 TP2 & Merchant Support
> _Pure Berries_ - 138 TP2
> _Razorglass_ - 128 TP1 & Merchant Support
> _Refugee Workers_ - 96 TP1
> _Talented Crabs_ - 65 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _War Cultivator Supplies_ - 97 TP1
> _Wave Scorpions_ - 133 Merchant Support (No TPs)
> _Whispering Eggs_ - 176 TP1
> _Wild Armored Gharials_ - 137 TP1
> _Merchants by Proxy_ - 12
*Primary Religion:* Brilhinte (8 Holy Sites)
> _Temple of Jurxo_ - 97 HS1
> _Escola Academia_ - 103 HS1
> _Temple of Duarge_ - 103 HS3
> _Temple of Raquela_ - 134 HS1
> _Temple of Desderia_ - 134 HS2
> _Temple of the Deep_ - 134 HS3
> _Temple of Leocidia_ - 137 HS1
> _Temple of Narcis_ - 173 HS1
> _Clergy Support_ - 134
> _Holy Site Bonuses:_ (5) +1 Seek Aid
*Civilian Techs:* Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Megafaunal Tailoring, Photospore Signaling, Graduated Symbiosis, Supernatic Propagation, Anoxic Adaptation, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Bioluminescent Navigation, Holographic Certification, Filtration Grafts, Sojourn Suits, Mamomachines, Papeshell Draft-Cuttle, Scrying
*Military Techs:*
> _Dropped Weaponry_ - Supermarine Artillery
> _Fortification_ - Razor Current Netting

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lambent Syndicate*

*Lambent Matron Intan*
Diplomacy 5
Military 10
Economy 6
Faith 1
Intrigue 10

_Expected Stat Increases: +1 Diplomacy, +1 Economy_
_..._

*Actions*
*Diplomacy* - Sway Aristocratic Support in Region 32 - 9*Diplomacy* - Sway Mercantile Support in Kemenangan Adiratna (Region 28) - 14*Economy 5* - Found City in Senja Bersinar (Region 2)
Granted Bonus: Swaying Supports*Economy* - Buy Out TP 1 of Redglow Rock in Region 16*Military* - Raise 1 Unit*Intrigue* - Secret

*Non-Actions*
???

----------


## Feathersnow

The World Garden
*SKR*

PRIMARCH PETRIX THE PIED PEARL
8 Diplomacy
5 Military
6.5 Economy
10 Faith
2 intrigue

*Diplomacy* Raise Reputation with Chora.
_We owe them, and don't want to be thought of in a negative light_

*Diplomacy* Raise Reputation with ABS
_They are close to our Allies, and thus should be close to us, too._

*Military*Invade region 108.  6 units led by Clös, using Witness of the Great Commission Doctrine.

_These Finalists are an affront to us and a threat to our allies_

*Military* Recruit a unit

_Another unit of Levt rangers will be bred to supplement our Astartes legions_


*Economy*Raise 1 wealth
_The coffers run thin_

*Faith* Miracle-The Ebon Oyster. 
_This wonder will help us be seen more favorably._


Leader Growth-
+1 Dip, +1 Mil, +.5 Econ

Final

9 Diplomacy
6 Military
7 Economy
10 Faith
2 intrigue

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*
Located in: Polar zone, regions 63, 64, 65, 75 and 77
Capital: Glacier Crag, Region 77Turn 18

*Nedir, the Frozen King*
Diplomacy - 10, Military - 8, Economy - 7, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 6
*Actions:*

1. *[Economy]:* Buyout TP 1 of Waste Region W6 (Roll to be made)

2. *[Economy]:* Continue Project: Expand Trade in Region 65 (2/3)

3. *[Economy]:* Continue Project: Expand Trade in Region 65 (3/3)

4. *[Economy]:* Colonize Region 62 (Roll to be made)

5. 

6. 

*Non-actions:*

Constant: Automatically accept all trade routes, cultural exchanges, gifts, etc from other players, Automatically defend against any unauthorized buyouts/incursions/etc.

A. Create a monument: The Grand Procession (1/3)

*Spoiler: The road of victories*
Show

_Text_


B. Condemn SEN, as per Scorn For The Condemned
_- The Ennead has long attempted to justify its attempted land grab against Eternal Spring, and as such their cries that slander the Hegemony for allying with the sole polity not influenced by political clout and armies of Ennead or Deep Blue ring utterly hollow... doubly so as they were ready to wage war against people of the Hegemony at will before being stopped by another nation demanding repayment for their previously documented transgressions. As such, the Hegemony formally condemns actions of the Ennead, warning other nations from trusting the trecherous court willing to do anything for land and power._

*News & Rumors*

- 

*Leader improvements from turn 18:*



*Leader stats for turn 19:*



*Spoiler: Leaders & agents (end of round 16)*
Show

*Leader:* Nedir the Frozen King (Diplomacy - 9, Military - 7, Economy - 6, Faith - 5, Intrigue - 6)
*General:* Kreel, Exarch of Banners (Military 10, March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 to battle roll, +10% to own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)(Perfected), Slaughter-Cadres Tactical Doctrine (-1 to Maneuvering roll, -1 to Battle roll, +20% enemy casualties, -4 to enemy leader loss roll))
*General:* Marshal Adaya shel-Girum ban-Liav (Military 8, Unbending Iron Tactical Doctrine (defense only, +3 to battle roll, -2 to own leader loss roll, +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties), Abyssal Expertise: Gains a bonus to Maneuvering rolls equal to the current Depth level.)
*Spy:* Loyal Figment (Intrigue 8 spy)

*Others:* Munda (Ambassador of the Hegemony), Rayn (Chieftain of Plains of Sarkenos, technically independent)

*Historical:* Frozen King Rham (Frozen forever in Rimestone ice, as per ancient Nathi tradition)

*Spoiler: General bookkeeping (End of round 16)*
Show

Regions: 77 (Capital), 75, 65, 64, 63
Military units: Nathi Legion (7), Sarkenos Militia (2) (9 Total units)
Treasure: 4
Artifacts: Chain of Kings, Sus I Bik'ah (Prize of the Depths)
Specialized Ships: The Silvered Eye
Reputation: ABS (2), CCA (2), DNA (2), PRS (3)
Favors: ABS (1), CCA (1), DNA (-1)
Trading posts: 5 (Effective number: 8) - 1 income
Rimestone - TP 1, 77 (Merchant support)
Rimestone - TP 3, 77 (Merchant support)
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 3, 78
Preserved Foodstuffs - TP 2, 78
Electrum Conduits - TP 1, 76 (Merchant support)

Civilian Technologies: Composite Grafting, Trophic Deconvolution, Photospore Signaling. Supernatic Propagation, Megafaunal Tailoring, Graduated Symbiosis, Electrodialytic Staurozoa, Mitochondrial Regulation, Filtration Grafts, Seeker Barnacles, Joined-Stalk Companies, Indah's Embrace, Bioluminescent Navigation, RADIANT SPHERES
Military Technologies: Razor Current Netting

----------


## Gengy

Round 18
[Gotezhar Builders Union] - [The Black Spot]
*[Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake]*
Regions: 138, 128, 130, 136, 137, 139, 174
Actions:
*[Pending]* Something Something Black Spot, and the Map?
_._*[Military]* Raise a Unit*[Military]* Raise a Unit
_The Nacres actions have left many people, Gotezhar and Mer alike, upset.  There has never been a time more easy to raise a new set of Squalls._*[Military]* WAR - attack region ??? with 6 Units led by Squall Kagado (Mil 10)
*+14 TacMan, +21 Battle Roll*[_Aim For the Storms Center_: -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses, +1 to Battle Roll from Perfected Doctrine led by Kagado]
[Route: 136 -> 130]
*Spoiler: Military Strength Breakdown*
Show

Maneuvering: +14
+4 Maneuvering, Supermarine Artillery, Perfected Doctrine, Black Spot 
(Mil 10) Squall Kagado 

Battle Roll: +21
+5 (Half Leader's Military)
+1 Middish Way
+1 Supermarine Artillery [Dropped Weaponry]
+0 Devolving Standardized Integrations [Combat Drugs & Medicines]
+1 Treasure
+1 Leader Loss Roll (+2 Middish Way, -1 Black Spot during Battle)
+2 Black Spot
Outnumbering: +11 (6 units to 1 unit)

_War._*[Diplomacy 10]* Cultural Identity?*[Diplomacy]* Aristocratic Support [Region 170] (Roll:  [-1 Distance Penalty])
_Feytor Mira'din continues to secure potential allies._

Non-Actions:
Provide support for conversions to Flowing Way schools in Builders Union territoriesSpy Action:  Researcher 42 is not seen within the halls of Dounpor, and seems very busy...*Build a Monument - Mira'din's Stubbornness* (1/3)
(WIP) Joontar Arjiloza starts working on a tribute to their Feytor...

*Spoiler: News and Rumors - WIP*
Show


The Black Spot is far worse then simple Reaver raids.  Reavers are still a concern, but at least they attack, kill, and leave.  The Black Spot sickness slowly fouls the clean water that Gotezhar need to prevent the ocean around them from becoming one giant irritant.  Many die.  It's very sad.The first of Mira'din's children:  Saroon'din, Kora'sin, and Huurjan'oak.  At the age of thirteen - around the year 54 -Mira'din's second set of children Druthtu'o (Druth), Proj'eto, and Shbuul'walg, at the age of ten, all have Bolya like their mother.



*Spoiler: Ruler Information*
Show


*Feytor Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake*
*D*
*M*
*E*
*F*
*I*

*Current*
10
10
10
5
3

Rolled Stats
5
4
3
4
1

End of round 10
0
2
1
0
0

End of round 11
0
0
2
0
1

End of round 12
0
1
1
0
1

End of round 13
0
2
0
1
0

End of round 14
1
1
1
0
0

End of round 15
0
0
2
0
0

End of round 16
2
0
0
0
0

End of round 17
2
0
0
0
0

End of round 18
0
0
0
0
0



New Ruler Next Round!

Expected Stat Bonuses: ???


*Spoiler: Book Keeping*
Show


Units: (9  / 19)
General(s):
- Squall Kagado (Mil 10) [+1 to Battle when using _Aim for the Storm's Center_]
Perfected Doctrines
[_Aim For the Storm's Center_: +1 Maneuvering, -6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses]
Fortresses: Sublime Fortress, Region 138

Cities:
City of Saroon'din (136) [Saroon'din grants a +1 to Resist Sacks in the region for players who hold Mercantile Support in the region]

Spies:
Researcher 42 (Int 9)

Trade Routes: 
Gotezhar (138) to the Sakura-Jin (119)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)
_Treasure_ (10 / 12)

Member in Good Standing of the _Polar-Confederate International Bank_
(+2 Treasure Cap)

Special Ships:
Tipsy John

Cultural Exchanges:
Gotezhar (138) to Costa Sereia (134)
Gotezhar (138) to the Lojanese Republic (9)

World Wonder
The Gathering Tide Warehouse (138)
_Wonder Effect: The owner of this Wonder gains +1 passive Treasure income and may, once per Project, count a Project action as two Project actions if they spend one (1) Treasure as part of said Project action._

Technologies:
_Supernatic Propagation_
_Trophic Deconvolution_
_Megafaunal Tailoring_
_Photospore Signalling_
_Composite Grafting_
_Graduated Symbiosis_
_Razor Current Netting_
+10% enemy casualties and +1 to Maneuvering roll when defending, or attacking with a foothold_Supermarine Artillery_
+1 to battle rolls and +1 to maneuvering rolls in Regions with Depth 0_Anoxic Adaptation_
The user can now cross Brackish borders._Bitter Tourism_
The user can now cross Glacial borders._Filtration Grafts_
The user can now cross Toxic borders._Electrodialytic Staurozoa_
May ignore the increased effective distance from a Briny border up to twice per round. This does not reduce the effect of Briny borders on distance loss calculations._Devolving Standardized Integrations_
Following a victory in battle, the victorious commander gains a +1 to battle rolls for a number of rounds equal to half (rounding down) the number of units the opponent lost._Holographic Certification_ (Requirement Needed: Bioluminescent Ink)
+1 to rolls when resisting Undermine Support_Bioluminescent Navigation_
Allows traversal of Depth 1 regions._Mamomachines_
For each 3 treasure you spend, you receive 1 Treasure at the end of the turn._Sojourn Suits_
Permits actions and troop movement across terrestrial wastes (purple) borders._Death Commando Conditioning_
_Indah's Embrace_
_Papershell Draft-Cuttle_
_Scrying_

----------


## bc56

*Pfilghol*
* Ilgl, The-one-who-builds, an Effulgent Witness*
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 7+1
Economy: 8
Faith: 7+1
Intrigue: 1

*Regions*
The Pfithreef: 132
???: 104
Toxfall Gorge: 105
The Great Kelplands: 131

* Actions* 
Rolls
More rolls


* Military: Defend against the rebellion in Region 104*


* Military: Raise a Unit*
Especially in wartime, the armies of the Pfith grow, with more hunters trained in the new ways of battle every day.

*Faith: Seek Aid on 104 Conversion attempt (divine aid)*
_2d8 from Sakurado, use Scrying, spend treasure_

*Faith: Convert Region 104 HC 2 to Sakurado* 
_+1 from Sakurado, spend treasure_

* Military: Impress Reaved aristocratic support in The Great Kelplands (131)*

*Spy Actions*
Ktloso: [REDACTED]

*SKR Cultural Exchange:*
Accept Scrying and Draft Cuttles

* Non-actions*
Support conversions to Sakurado



*Spoiler: Passive Bonuses*
Show

Reputation:
ABS 1: +1 to resist Sack and Coerce
ABS 2: +2 to resist Secret Actions
ABS 3: +1 battle, +1 vs Titans, +1 depth (reqs. hard metal, granted by Core Fragment)
ABS 4: Access all depths, +1 to Defense (+2 at Depth 1 or more)
Effulgent Witness: Immune to Secrets of the Depths if ABS rep 2 or more. +1 die size on actions against Titans.

DNA 1: +1 Explore, Prospect, Colonize

Sakurado: +1 to buyout and convert against Open, 2d8 on Seek Aid

Prestige 1: +1 to press, establish, and promote claims.

1 Perfected TacDoc: +1 maneuvering

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Olgght - current leader, successful conqueror/unifier. Hungry.
Gtsit - Second-in-command, first to betray. Clever, dangerous. Hungry.
Sigska - Ambitious commander trying to turn the Pfith warriors into "real" soldiers. Charismatic, cheery. Hungry.
Ktloso - Sworn enemy of Gtsit, spymaster. Conniving, ruthless. Hungry.
Dr. Ydottl - Scientist, studies ecology. Nervous, frustrated. Hungry.


*Spoiler: Military*
Show

Units: 7/9
Generals:
Gtsit the-second-champion: 8. Sea's Opportunity: Defending: enemy takes double battle penalties from terrain, Attacking: transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy. This tacdoc is perfected: +1 to battle on success
Sigska the  First Commander: 7. Just Do Better: +2 to battle.
Military Technologies:
Supermarine Artillery
Razor Current Netting 

*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


Treasure:
5/5
+2/round
Trade Posts Owned:
Luxurious Hides: 101.1
Shiv'rchins: 104.1
Rotweaver Worms: 105.1
Kalask Venom: 107.1 (S)
Mud Diamonds: 108.1
Mineblossom Sponges: 130.1
Kelp: 131.3
War-Jellies: 132.1, 132.CITY (S)
Hard Metal: 132.BASE
Wave Scorpions: 133.3

Economic Techs:
Composite Grafting
Trophic Deconvolution
Anoxic Adaptation
Photophore Signaling
Supernatic Propogation
Megafaunal Tailoring
Graduated Symbiosis 
Bitter Tourism
Filtration Grafts 
Bioluminescent Navigation
Traveling Scholars 
Draft Cuttles
Scrying


*Spoiler: Artifacts*
Show

Kela Ein Kamohu: 1/turn +1 to Sack or +1 to battle if win or tie TM, +1 extra if TM victory by 6 or more, -1 leader loss if fail or tie TM.

Imperfect Core Fragment: Always know location and holder of this relic. +4 to resist theft outside of Holy Order, +4 to recover. Ruler Score Maximum increases to 12. Using a score of higher than 10 provokes leader loss (-1 for each additional action with a score over 10 in the round). Battle with a Military Score greater than 10 grants +1 effective unit. May be upgraded as a Faith action which is more effective in Depths.

*Spoiler: Spies*
Show


Ktloso: 7 

*Spoiler: Special*
Show


Gan Kotzim - the Thorn Gardens: ABS base, 132

Shallows Appreciation grand champion!
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Kythia

Tropical, Region 10, 154

Ruler:  Basically-A-Kraken
D 1; M 10 ; E 9 ; F 1; I 1



*Region 10 Actions (3)*
*1)**Miltary* - Continue great project - "The Mercenary Halls" 5/6 (Fluff action, no mechanical effect)

*2)**Miltary (10)*- Introduce Battlefield Scavengers

*Battlefield Scavengers*
*Military slot:* Mounts and Warbeasts
*Pre-reqs:* Carnivorous Animals
*Effects:* Negates all the casualty reduction effect(s) of one technology or tactical doctrine
*Write up:* The army is accompanied by a horde of scavengers and carrion seekers, perhaps tamed, perhaps simply aware that blood will be spilled. They feed on the dead and dying, hampering the efforts of healers and doing their part to transform battlefield injuries to battlefield casualties.

(approved here)

*3)**Economy  Buyout TP 1 in Region 22 - rolled 15*

*Region 154 Actions (2)*

_Both actions using the Abyssal Steward's Grow Again Greater   Once this trade post is complete it will be owned ABS and I'll get one favour and a +1 building speed to a project_
*4)**Economy* - Expand Trade Region 154 (1/3)
*5)**Economy* - Expand Trade Region 154 (2/3)


*Net effects*
(Mil +1) Econ + 1
Treasure 0->0 (Current Max 5)
Units 5->5 (Current Max 6)

*Spoiler: Misc Info*
Show


Econ 5 used.

*Spoiler: Technology*
Show


Supernatic Propogation (starting tech)

*Blood Algae*
*Military slot:* Sappers and Siege Weapons
*Pre-reqs:* Supernatic Propogation
*Effects:* +20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties in depth 0 regions
Write up: This dull green algae infects wounds and grows exponentially in blood, rapidly causing the owner of such an infected wound to die. Using the techniques of supernatic propogation a cloud can be rapidly convened above the battlefield making even slight wounds considerably more dangerous. Knowing it is there gives some protection - or at least some chance of avoidance - but its infectious growth is impossible to totally avoid. The main defence is getting deep enough that the surface growing algae ceases to be a problem.

*Battlefield Scavengers*
*Military slot:* Mounts and Warbeasts
*Pre-reqs:* Carnivorous Animals
*Effects:* Negates all the casualty reduction effect(s) of one technology or tactical doctrine
*Write up:* The army is accompanied by a horde of scavengers and carrion seekers, perhaps tamed, perhaps simply aware that blood will be spilled. They feed on the dead and dying, hampering the efforts of healers and doing their part to transform battlefield injuries to battlefield casualties.



*Spoiler: Military*
Show


General Tiny (Mil 7) 

Carnage:
Less a "tactical doctrine" than an utter lack of anything approaching tactics or doctrine. Through sheer force of will and physical might a leader can get the Magaramchi to the battle field. More or less. Once blood hits the water though, the army descends into a chaotic mess of fighting and feeding, attacking the army, each other and anything that happens to be nearby with equal fervour.
3 free sack attemps, ordered as City>Holy Order>Trading Post (the intent being here that bigger things are sacked before smaller things) 
+50% own losses (as they turn on one another) 
-1 to battle rolls (turns out having no strategy at all is harmful)
+2 to allied leader losses (the enemy is trying to kill you, sure, but the disadvantage of being the biggest in this sort of mess is that sometimes one of your own will get lucky)






*Non-actions*
*Support Everything*  The Magaramchi aren't sophisticated and those intelligent enough to understant the concept of loyalty don't have any.  Tossing a handful of sweets in the water will ensure local support for anything needed.  Sacks, sways, whatever.  If anyone wants to do something, they can get local support easily.*Hostile Terrain for Everyone*  Any armies marching through are going to be facing nigh constant uncoordinated attacks from the locals who are hungry or bored (interestly, the same word in the Magaramchi language).  All Magaramchi territories are hostile to all armies, regardless of alliances.*Cash in Stewards favour for one rep**Cash in Chelonian favour for one rep*

----------


## farothel

The Hymenocera Expanse
Region 3 (Tropical)


Leader: High King Lord Deca V
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 5 
*Actions:*


[1][faith] convert HS30.1 to uplift reverence (TN12) 
[2][faith] Gain bonus for 10 HS in One Doctrine Faith (CI on Sway Actions)
[3][Diplomacy] earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial from ABS (TN14) 
[4][Diplomacy] Diplomacy 10 Special: Create Cultural Identity (buyout TPs)
[5][economy] Prospect region 192 to find starting point (TN14) 
[6][economy] buyout TP91.1 (pygmy whales) (TN12, -1 distance) 

Non Actions:
-resist all sways/sacks/buyouts/...
-SPY: Lady Atyoida defends Expanse interests
-Acclaim MIR for PRS
-spend 5 treasure for Opulent Optics - (Opportunity: A country may choose to spend 5 Wealth as a non-action to gain 1 Prestige. Duration: Indefinite. Special: This may be done multiple times in a single turn if a country has sufficient Wealth available.) (the Grand Feast)
-spend 1 favour from DNA to gain Seeker Barnacles technology

*Spoiler: Bookkeeping*
Show


TP: region 3, TP1+TP2+City (carapace armour)
region 4: TP2 (Eye Weed)
region 12: TP2 (Crystal Chips)
region 13: TP1 (Rocksplinter Stars (starfish))
region 15: TP1 (granite slabs)
region 28: TP1 (Tiny Turtles)
region 29: TP1 (Spinecrab)
region 30: TP1+TP2 (Branch Coral)
region 153: TP3 (decor)

Passive income: 4/turn

Units: 6/9
treasure (EOT): 4

Technology:
Photospore Signalling
Composite Grafting
Toxic Filtering
Bioluminescent Navigation
Filtration Grafts
Graduated Symbiosis
Supernatic Propagation
Sojourn Suits
Anoxic Adaptation

Favors:
owed:
gained:
-Abyssal stewards: 0
-The Divine Nacres: 1
-Chelonian Chora: 1

New stats
stat increase: 
Diplomacy: 10
Military: 6
Economy: 10
Faith: 10
Intrigue: 5

Organisation reputation
Abyssal Stewards: 4
chelonian chora: 2
divine nacres: 2
international prestige: 2




*Spoiler: News*
Show



-The council has decided that the Splendid Miru Miru deserves extra recognition because of the fair way they have traded with the Expanse since the two peoples have become aware of each other.

-A large feast is given in all the Hymenocera lands, a week of national joy.  The High King and his family travel through the Expanse to meet with their subjects and to partake in the various festivities in the different regions.  Some gifts are also send to region 30, where the Expanse has a lot of ties at the moment.




*Spoiler: Economy*
Show


-A group of scribes enter the newly cleared region to start looking for the location where the first Ventroots have to be put, in keeping with the Abyssal plan.

-moving on, the trade guilds start branching out, using the Mobula to get through the waste regions towards region 91 to get the things they need to use with the new technology



*Spoiler: Organisations*
Show


-As they still had some favours with the Nacres, a small delegation is heading to the new Holdfast to negotiate the gaining of some new technologies.  After some negotiations they settle on a technology to make exploration easier.




*Spoiler: Faith*
Show


-The priests now also start to get interested in the lands of region 30 and send groups of wandering priest-scribes to convert the natives of the region.  This in addition to the priest-scribes in the retinue of the merchants and nobles who were already in the region.

-As the faith spreads, more and more do the tenents of the faith help when talking to people in other regions.  The Expanse has also learned to include at least one priest-scribe in every delegation send out to give spiritual guidance to the delegation members.




*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show


-the High King undergoes the test of the Abyssal Stewards again, after an unfortunate slip up last time.  The whole nation hopes he will succeed this time.

-As it becomes clear that the Merchants do help in the council, the Hym who had been sceptic about their inclusion on the council mute their protests and more people support a more mercantile way of living.  This makes the merchants get easier access to good people to help with managing their trade posts and acquiring them in the first place.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*The Lux-Glossian Shades*
The cities of Leriander and Holy Ovum in the Glossian Sea (135)
The cliff city of Rumond carved into the Tideswept Shelf (111)
A temple town at Narcis's Rest (173)
The settlement of Fuschia Lagoon in Rilanto Pass (94)
Haven, Hunters Rest, and the Serovin Forest in the Greenwater (141)
Region 152
Region 186
Round 18
*Actions - Light and Glory*

*1. INT - [Investigate south of Region 32, Spending 1 Treasure]* - 14

*2. INT - [...]* 

*3. INT - [...]* 

*4. INT - [Secret]* 

*5. ECO - [Colonize Region 191, Spending 1 Treasure]* - 

*Non-Actions*

*1. Spy non-action.*

*2. Host the Banquet of Eternal Light.*
*Spoiler: Event Sub-Actions*
Show

...


*Spoiler: Ruler stats and stat increases*
Show

*Ruler:* Endless Mistress Taman 

*Ruler stats for round 18:*
(low stats are treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 8

*Ruler increases:* +2 Intrigue

*New ruler:* There will never be another.  Memuji Taman!

*Ruler stats for round 19:*
Diplomacy - 3
Military - 3
Economy - 6
Faith - 2
Intrigue - 8

*Spoiler: Reminders for myself*
Show

End of round 17: ABS help with TPs/HSs/colonies ends
Currently have 5 treasure (2 from passive income + 1 from plastic flower + 1 from Mammomachines)

----------

